# Canyon Spectral AL & CF 2018/2019/2020



## All_mtn (13. Dezember 2017)

Neuer Thread zum neuen Spectral 2018 (AL & CF).
Alle Infos, Erfahrungsberichte, Bilder und Diskussionen zum neuen Spectral Al & CF bitte hier rein.

Hat schon wer bestellt ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Dezember 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Hat schon wer bestellt ?


Glaub ich nicht, denn für den Preis gibt es bessere Optionen. Mit dem Gewicht (ja ich weiß, immer die selbe Leier) hat sich Canyon hier ins Abseits befördert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RFS_134 (13. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, denn für den Preis gibt es bessere Optionen. Mit dem Gewicht (ja ich weiß, immer die selbe Leier) hat sich Canyon hier ins Abseits befördert.


Seh ich auch so, sicher geht der Trend zur Abfahrtstauglichkeit bei Trail/Allmtn, aber wer auf 30mm Felgen, robuste Rahmen, breite Schlappen usw. steht, nimmt meistens gleich ein Enduro. Wer weniger Federweg nimmt, wünscht sich meist ausgewogene Allroundeigenschaften, die hier über Bord gekippt wurden.

Aber die Tests in den Fachzeitschriften kommen ja erst noch...(damit meine ich, es wird sich schon gut verkaufen  ) 

Aber möglicherweise ist das Bike in Echt auch viel besser als es sich auf dem Papier anhört? Das will ich fairerweise auch nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Peet27 (13. Dezember 2017)

Hab es mir bestellt. Habe das 9.0 bestellt in Stealth. Bin mal gespannt wie es wird


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Dezember 2017)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Und möglicherweise ist das Bike in Echt auch viel besser als es sich auf dem Papier anhört? Das will ich fairerweise auch nicht ausschließen.


Das könnte sicher sein. Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich mit meinem 13.7kg Spectral gut zurecht komme. Ist auch nicht so leicht... Gut, das neue AL 6.0 ist mit 14.7 angegeben. + 300gr. Pedale = *15kg*.

Als ich mich zwischen dem YT Jeffsy AL1 und dem Spectral AL 6.0 EX entscheiden musste, ging die Entscheidung aufgrund des Gewichtes für zugunsten von Canyon. 12.7 vs. 13.5kg. Von der Ausstattung sind sie ja recht ähnlich gewesen. Optik macht hier auch noch einen Unterschied.

Nun sieht das Spectral aus wie ein YT und wiegt noch 1.2kg mehr. Das wird mehr Käufer in Forchheim treiben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Dezember 2017)

Peet27 schrieb:


> Hab es mir bestellt. Habe das 9.0 bestellt in Stealth. Bin mal gespannt wie es wird


Da hätte ich mir das CFPro mit der X01 Eagle geholt. Oder das Tyee Carbon LTD.


----------



## Peet27 (13. Dezember 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Da hätte ich mir das CFPro mit der X01 Eagle geholt. Oder das Tyee Carbon LTD.



Ja wäre auch meine erste wahl gewesen aber die Farbkombi gefällt mir überhaupt nicht und bei dem 9.0 war mein Budget kommplett aufgebraucht.  Würde ihr die die 1*11 mit vorne 32 Zähnen so lassen oder auf 30 ändern. Bin viel in den Alpen unterwegs mit steilen rampen


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Dezember 2017)

Peet27 schrieb:


> Ja wäre auch meine erste wahl gewesen aber die Farbkombi gefällt mir überhaupt nicht und bei dem 9.0 war mein Budget kommplett aufgebraucht.  Würde ihr die die 1*11 mit vorne 32 Zähnen so lassen oder auf 30 ändern. Bin viel in den Alpen unterwegs mit steilen rampen


Fair enough. 

Ob nun 30 oder 32 mach kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## Abuc (13. Dezember 2017)

Naja,..zugegeben das cf 8.0 für 3000€ ist schon ein faires und auch gutes angebot, das mit den Kabeltunnel+die Sattelstützegummipoppen ist eine feine aufgeräumte Sache.
Aber wenns mir schmackhaft wirklich gemacht hätten dann hätten sie schon eine 36 mit 160 mm Gabel und am hinten sollte auch 150mm sein.
Und die Alu version mit 15kg geht garnicht.
Aber irgendwie haben alle Hersteller Yeti, Santacruz, YT, Polygon....alle das gleiche Rahmenkonzept.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Dezember 2017)

Abuc schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie haben alle Hersteller Yeti, Santacruz, YT, Polygon....alle das gleiche Rahmenkonzept.


Scheint gut zu sein.  

Warum ihr immer den Kabelkanal hervorhebt... Ich fand das Durchfädeln des Schaltzuges bei meinem 2017er Spectral nicht wirklich schwer, da unten die Öffnung nun wirklich groß ist. Lieber das, als so ein hässlicher Kabelkanal.


----------



## _todde_ (14. Dezember 2017)

Peet27 schrieb:


> Hab es mir bestellt. Habe das 9.0 bestellt in Stealth. Bin mal gespannt wie es wird


Berichte mal nach deiner ersten ausfahrt. Bin gespannt 
Was ist dein Einsatzgebiet/was fährst du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belchenradler (14. Dezember 2017)

Peet27 schrieb:


> Ja wäre auch meine erste wahl gewesen aber die Farbkombi gefällt mir überhaupt nicht und bei dem 9.0 war mein Budget kommplett aufgebraucht.  Würde ihr die die 1*11 mit vorne 32 Zähnen so lassen oder auf 30 ändern. Bin viel in den Alpen unterwegs mit steilen rampen


Wieso hast Du nicht das CF8 bestellt mit der GX Eagle? Da hättest Du eine größere Bandbreite und zusätzlich 500 € Spielgeld gespart für was auch immer ... Ich fahre die Eagle GX am alten Spectral - passt perfekt zu einem All Mountain. Vor allem, wenn man wie ich, recht viele Höhenmeter damit macht (ca. 85k / pro Jahr)


----------



## _todde_ (14. Dezember 2017)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du nicht das CF8 bestellt mit der GX Eagle? Da hättest Du eine größere Bandbreite und zusätzlich 500 € Spielgeld gespart für was auch immer ... Ich fahre die Eagle GX am alten Spectral - passt perfekt zu einem All Mountain. Vor allem, wenn man wie ich, recht viele Höhenmeter damit macht (ca. 85k / pro Jahr)


Vielleicht weil er fox/shimano fanboy ist und ihm die 500€ aufpreis das wert sind


----------



## _todde_ (14. Dezember 2017)

Btw. eigentlich ist die geringere bandbreite mit shimano parts ohnehin besser für das neue spectral geeignet. Weil es ist ja gar kein allmountain mehr, eher eine abgespeckte enduro die man bei diesem Gewicht keine 85k Höhenmeter pro jahr mehr hochtreten möchte - da ist die eagle überflüssig. Fokus liegt auf abfahrt 

Sorry für das trolling, musste einfach aus mir raus. Bitte nicht ernst nehmen..


----------



## RFS_134 (14. Dezember 2017)

_todde_ schrieb:


> ...eine abgespeckte...


 ..genau DAS ist es ja nicht  (auch sorry, bitte!)


----------



## All_mtn (15. Dezember 2017)

Das steht noch beim Bike Magazin
"
* Das 2018er-Canyon Spectral ist für den harten Trail-Einsatz gewappnet*
Weil sich All Mountains immer härteren Herausforederungen stellen müssen und oft sogar bei Enduro-Rennen zum Einsatz kommen, hat man bei Canyon außerdem die internen Prüfstandards angepasst. Canyon gibt das Rad jetzt für den Einsatz nach Kategorie vier frei (zuvor Kategorie drei). Das heißt, Drops und Sprünge (bis zu einer Höhe von 1,22 Meter) sind jetzt offiziell erlaubt. Im Gegenzug wird der Rahmen dafür etwas schwerer."

www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/mtb_neuheiten/neu-canyon-spectral-2018/a37819.html


----------



## _todde_ (15. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich sowas schon lese " weil sich AMs immer härteren Herausforderung stellen.." wo denn? Wohne ich in den Alpen? Nein verdammt! 
Wenn ichs härter will, wechsel ich auf eine andere Kategorie mit mehr federweg! Was soll der Blödsinn ein AM daher zunehmen, es unsinnig aufzumotzen in richtung Abfahrt?! Dafür gibt es das enduro... AM ist für mich das ausgewogene mittelding zwischen tour und geballer. Sry für die Ausdrucksweise aber das spectral ist jetzt einfach nur noch eine missgeburt. Nach gewicht und kat 4 zu urteilen könnte es eine enduro sein, ist es aber nicht! 140mm am heck! WTF???
Lang lebe das AM, das AM ist gestorben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (15. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt gibts es ein light Enduro mit Namen Spectral ein Enduro mit Namen Strive und ein Super Enduro mit den Namen Torque, alles Enduro.

Ich wollte mir 2018 ein leichtes (13kg>)Trail Bike kaufen, und keine 7000€ dafür ausgeben.


----------



## All_mtn (15. Dezember 2017)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts es ein light Enduro mit Namen Spectral ein Enduro mit Namen Strive und ein Super Enduro mit den Namen Torque, alles Enduro.
> 
> Ich wollte mir 2018 ein leichtes (13kg>)Trail Bike kaufen, und keine 7000€ dafür ausgeben.


Für 2999€ bekommst du das CF8.0 mit 13,3 kg (M)


----------



## _todde_ (15. Dezember 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Für 2999€ bekommst du das CF8.0 mit 13,3 kg (M)


Und wenn ich kein bock auf carbon habe??


----------



## All_mtn (15. Dezember 2017)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Und wenn ich kein bock auf carbon habe??


Der Markt ist ja recht vielseitig da wird sich sicher was finden aus Alu.
Das neue Spectral ist nunmal so wie es jetzt ist, ich finde es ganz cool.
Das CF 8.0 kan ich mir schon ganz gut vorstellen, habe aber aktuell noch ein 2016er Spectral und das muss erstmal noch ne Weile herhalten.

Ich würde nun sagen Back to Topic.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (15. Dezember 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Für 2999€ bekommst du das CF8.0 mit 13,3 kg (M)



Der Gewichts Unterschied zwischen Al 6.0 und Cf8 ist bei fast gleicher Ausstattung zu hoch, ich denk dass Cf8 ist deutlich schwerer.


----------



## _todde_ (15. Dezember 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Der Markt ist ja recht vielseitig da wird sich sicher was finden aus Alu.


Aber hallo und gott sei dank!


----------



## All_mtn (15. Dezember 2017)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Der Gewichts Unterschied zwischen Al 6.0 und Cf8 ist bei fast gleicher Ausstattung zu hoch, ich denk dass Cf8 ist deutlich schwerer.


Ich vermute eher dass die Gewichte der Alu Modelle nicht korrekt sind.
Das AL 6.0 hat eine leichtere Sattelstütze, dafür minimal schwerer Laufräder. Sonst ist bis auf den Rahmen alles identisch, der Alu Rahmen wiegt laut Website 2720g, der Carbon Hybrid des CF 8.0 2600g. Das sind grad mal 120g Unterschied beim Rahmen.
Wo bitte kommen die 1,4 kg Differenz bei den beiden Modellen her ?

Entweder übersehe ich was oder die Angaben sind absolut nicht korrekt.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (15. Dezember 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher dass die Gewichte der Alu Modelle nicht korrekt sind.
> Das AL 6.0 hat eine leichtere Sattelstütze, dafür minimal schwerer Laufräder. Sonst ist bis auf den Rahmen alles identisch, der Alu Rahmen wiegt laut Website 2720g, der Carbon Hybrid des CF 8.0 2600g. Das sind grad mal 120g Unterschied beim Rahmen.
> Wo bitte kommen die 1,4 kg Differenz bei den beiden Modellen her ?
> 
> Entweder übersehe ich was oder die Angaben sind absolut nicht korrekt.



Ich denke dass sie eher ein Rad leichter als schwerer machen, wobei so wirre wie die bei Canyon immer sind kann alles möglich sein.


----------



## _todde_ (15. Dezember 2017)

Das heißt eigentlich nur, dass die CF Modelle falsche gewichtsangaben besitzen. In Wirklichkeit sind sie viel schwerer. Dann würden sie sich das aber nicht mehr verkaufen lassen, weil carbon ja für die meisten ja "muss leichter sein".
Müsste man mal canyon anschreiben, da kann wirklich was nicht stimmen


----------



## All_mtn (15. Dezember 2017)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Das heißt eigentlich nur, dass die CF Modelle falsche gewichtsangaben besitzen. In Wirklichkeit sind sie viel schwerer. Dann würden sie sich das aber nicht mehr verkaufen lassen, weil carbon ja für die meisten ja "muss leichter sein".
> Müsste man mal canyon anschreiben, da kann wirklich was nicht stimmen


Erster Auftrag an die Besitzer eines neuen Spectrals...wiegen 


Edit: Es würde mehr Sinn ergeben wenn die AL Modelle alle 1kg abgezogen bekommen.
Somit wären Sie schwerer als das Vorgängermodell aber nicht zu schwer.
Aus den 14,7kg würden 13,7kg werden, wäre irgendwie plausibler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (15. Dezember 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Edit: Es würde mehr Sinn ergeben wenn die AL Modelle alle 1kg abgezogen bekommen.
> Somit wären Sie schwerer als das Vorgängermodell aber nicht zu schwer.
> Aus den 14,7kg würden 13,7kg werden, wäre irgendwie plausibler.


Wenn dem so wäre, würde sagar ich meine kommentare zu diesem thema fast alle wieder zurücknehmen


----------



## Deleted 235477 (15. Dezember 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Erster Auftrag an die Besitzer eines neuen Spectrals...wiegen
> 
> 
> Edit: Es würde mehr Sinn ergeben wenn die AL Modelle alle 1kg abgezogen bekommen.
> ...



Wage ich stark zu bezweifeln, dann wäre dass AL7 mit 2fach leichter als dass CF8.

Die Dinger sind einfach schwerer geworden, für mich als Trail Bike einfach zu fett.

Ich hoff dass der Bikemarkt bald voll von alten Spectrals ist.


----------



## bartos0815 (15. Dezember 2017)

versteh nicht warum hier so eine gewichtsdiskussion losbricht- die konkurrenz ist doch auch nicht leichter? 
die bikes sind dank der neuen tollen standards in den letzten jahren immer schwerer georden.
wenn ich dran denk das etwa ein 2009 trek fuel ex 9 wm mit 130mm federweg 12,3kg ohne pedale in alu gewogen hat. oder ein alu rdaon slide 150 10.0 12.2kg im jahre 2012 inkl. 3 fach und reverb! 
tja heute sinds eben 2kg plus... na und der markt wills halt so!


----------



## _todde_ (15. Dezember 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> versteh nicht warum hier so eine gewichtsdiskussion losbricht- die konkurrenz ist doch auch nicht leichter?
> die bikes sind dank der neuen tollen standards in den letzten jahren immer schwerer georden.
> wenn ich dran denk das etwa ein 2009 trek fuel ex 9 wm mit 130mm federweg 12,3kg ohne pedale in alu gewogen hat. oder ein alu rdaon slide 150 10.0 12.2kg im jahre 2012 inkl. 3 fach und reverb!
> tja heute sinds eben 2kg plus... na und der markt wills halt so!


Stimmt. Das jeffsy al 27 wiegt nur 1,2 kg weniger..

Edit: das spec enduro elite in alu wiegt auch nur 500g weniger.


----------



## Belchenradler (15. Dezember 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> versteh nicht warum hier so eine gewichtsdiskussion losbricht- die konkurrenz ist doch auch nicht leichter?
> die bikes sind dank der neuen tollen standards in den letzten jahren immer schwerer geworden ...



Bald gibt es hoffentlich verlässliche Gewichtsangaben, dann haben die Spekulationen ein Ende ... 

Für manch einen mag es ja egal sein, ob sein Rad 1kg mehr oder weniger wiegt. Bergab kann es so oder so Fahrspass bringen. Wenn jemand aber öfters so unterwegs ist, daß er auch längere Schiebe- oder Tragepassagen zurücklegen muss, können +- 1kg schon eine entscheidende Rolle spielen, ob solche Touren noch Spass machen, oder eben nicht.

Daß die Canyon-Gewichtsangaben, zumindest teilweise, nicht stimmen können scheint offensichtlich. Am deutlichsten wird's, wie von All_mtn oben schon richtig erkannt, beim Vergleich AL 6 zu CF 8. Aber auch die nur 100g Unterschied zwischen dem AL 6 (14,7kg) und AL 5 (14,8kg) können kaum stimmen. Die GX Eagle bringt im Vergleich zum SLX 2-fach Antrieb deutlich mehr an Gewichtsersparnis.

Die CF Ausführungen gefallen mir vom Design her gut und insgesamt sehe ich durchaus Verbesserungen, die spätere Nachrüstungen und Umbauten (wie sie beim alten Spectral noch häufig gemacht wurden) nun überflüssig machen:  

- 150mm Federweg bei allen Modellen
- etwas breiterer Lenker und kürzer Vorbau
- Geometrie etwas länger und flacher
- Option für breitere Reifen
- eine gescheite Sattelstütze mit 150mm
- bessere Leitungsverlegung am Unterrohr 
- Eagle 12 fach schon ab dem AL 6 
- Freigabe für Kategorie 4 (Sitzrohr sieht im unteren Bereich stabiler aus)

Daß all dies das Gewicht etwas nach oben treibt ist klar, fragt sich nur noch um wie viel?

Mein Favorit in Sachen Preis / Leistung ist das CF 8.


----------



## nosaint77 (15. Dezember 2017)

Mal abgesehen von Gewicht und Auslegung des neuen Spectrals, ich finde einen gravierende Fehler beim Neuron. Dieses wurde ja auch überarbeitet, leider wurde vergessen den Lenkwinkel flacher zu machen. 69° ist altbacken... wäre der bei ~66°, hätte man eine Trailmaschine light die für Mittelgebirge ausreicht und es gäbe nicht die krasse Lücke zum neuen Spectral.



TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich denke dass sie eher ein Rad leichter als schwerer machen, wobei so wirre wie die bei Canyon immer sind kann alles möglich sein.



Ich kann nur mutmaßen, aber es liegt Nahe das man auch wegen Rahmenbrüchen auf Nr. sicher gehen will und beim Neudesign mehr Reserven eingeplant hat. Die Kategorie wurde ja auch von 3 auf 4 angehoben, da muss der Rahmen auch nochmal mehr abkönnen. Das ein komplettes Neudesign aber eben auch wieder das Risiko mitbringt, bisher unbekannte Fehlerquellen zu Tage zu bringen, das nimmt Canyon in Kauf. Warum? Canyon gehört zu den Herstellern die Leben vom Tapetenwechsel. Andere wie z.B. Liteville (oje, jetzt hab ich Jehova gesagt) machen es IMHO besser, aber da kostet halt der Rahmen so viel wie ein komplettes Canyon Spectral...


----------



## Karelia (16. Dezember 2017)

Wieso muss man den Rahmen eigentlich schwerer machen, um eine Kategorie aufzusteigen? Canyon hat Barnes mit dem alten Spectral in der EWS antreten lassen, so fragil kann der also nicht gewesen sein... nur mal so als kleiner Reminder für alle, die eine Gewichtszunahme an der Stelle für ganz normal erachten...


----------



## Belchenradler (16. Dezember 2017)

Der Vergleich mit Joe Barnes hinkt etwas, weil Barnes ein 70 Kilo Männchen ist und wirklich fahren kann. Für eine Serienfreigabe muss das Rad aber auch problemlos einen +100kg Mann abkönnen, der aus 1,20 m talentfrei ins flat springt.

Aber du hast recht, das alte Spectral ist auch ohne Freigabe stabil. Es gab nur ganz vereinzelte, hier im Forum bekannt gewordene Fälle, wo das Sitzrohr im unteren Bereich gebrochen ist. Und genau dieser Bereich sieht beim neuen Spectral jetzt deutlich stabiler aus.


----------



## Abuc (16. Dezember 2017)

Man weiss aber nicht wirklich, wieviel Rahmen die da in der EWS versenken tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiwolf (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab mir ein CF8 in L bestellt. Ich werde es dann auch auf die Waage stellen 
Geplante Lieferung Anfang Februar.


----------



## taifi (16. Dezember 2017)

eiwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein CF8 in L bestellt. Ich werde es dann auch auf die Waage stellen



Wann soll es ankommen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich find das neue Spectral ist jetzt nicht so der große Wurf...einige Detaillösungen sind wirklich inovativ und in der Praxis sicherlich sehr hilfreich.
Wie einige hier schon erwähnt haben find ich es auch recht sinnfrei ein Trailbike mit ner Parkfreigabe zu segnen, das diese Freigabe ne höhere Stabilität des Rahmens erfordert und diese durch etwas mehr "Fleisch" auf den Rippen erkauft wird is auch klar.
Meiner Meinung nach folgt Canyon da einem Trend der sich auch schon hier in den Foren abzeichnet...ein Trailbike muß auch Park können
Auch DIE Bikebravo für die Gravityfraktion, die Freeride, testet ja munter Trailbikes auf Parktauglichkeit und wundert sich dann wenn eins der Testbikes bei nem 5m Drop die Grätsche macht
Da geht der Trend in die falsche Richtung.
Zum Schluß möcht ich nochmal bei der Gewichtsdiskussion an die Plusreifen erinnern. Allein die Reifen bringen ein Mehrgewicht von rund 500gr dazu kommen dann noch die Schläuche und schon nähern wir uns wieder einem Gewicht das einem Trailbike zumindest nahe kommt.

Ich bleib bei meinem 16er Spectral als Trailbike


----------



## AndreasMayer (19. Dezember 2017)

@schbiker so in etwa sehe ich das auch

Warum bieten die denn kein Normalo-Bereifung an.
Jeder der einige km bis zu den hometrails und nochmal mehrere km bis zum nächsten Trail hat der ist froh wenn die Reifen/Felgen leicht sind und halbwegs gut rollen.
Nicht jeder wohnt am Fuße eines Berges oder fährt ausschließlich Park.
Ob das alles bedacht wurde?
Gruß


----------



## _todde_ (19. Dezember 2017)

Da wurde gar nichts bedacht. Ausser das dieser sport nur noch in eine richtung geht, bergab schreddern.. das möglichst stabil und zu bestzeiten... skills braucht da keiner mehr. Es gibt ja das spectral 
Mit ausgewogener allround Fähigkeit hat diese Kategorie bike nun rein gar nichts mehr gemein. 
Wer halbwegs verstand hat, greift besser zum strive..


----------



## Luci_11 (19. Dezember 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Allein die Reifen bringen ein Mehrgewicht von rund 500gr dazu kommen dann noch die Schläuche und schon nähern wir uns wieder einem Gewicht das einem Trailbike zumindest nahe kommt.


Die 2018er Bereifung ist um rund 150g schwerer als die 2016er (MountainKing) soweit ich mich nicht komplett verrechnet habe (ohne Schlauch).
Die Erstbereifung kann ja wohl kein Thema sein. Meine MountainKing von 2016 liegen jetzt noch neu rum. Anderen taugts..
Laut aktuellen Gewichtsangaben ist der CF Rahmen gleich schwer zum Strive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belchenradler (19. Dezember 2017)

Der Minion DHF 2,6 wiegt 925g http://maxxistires.de/produkt/minion-dhf/? und der Rekon+ 2,6 sogar nur 780g laut Hersteller http://maxxistires.de/produkt/rekon-2/?. An den Reifen liegt es also nicht ...


----------



## Luci_11 (19. Dezember 2017)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Der Minion DHF 2,6 wiegt 925g http://maxxistires.de/produkt/minion-dhf/? und der Rekon+ 2,6 sogar nur 780g laut Hersteller http://maxxistires.de/produkt/rekon-2/?. An den Reifen liegt es also nicht ...


Nein, Rekon ist noch leichter mit 690g:
Canyon Spectral AL 2015 / 2016 / 2017
Die Reifen machen das Mehrgewicht nicht aus.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Dezember 2017)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> Die 2018er Bereifung ist um rund 150g schwerer als die 2016er (MountainKing) soweit ich mich nicht komplett verrechnet habe (ohne Schlauch).
> Die Erstbereifung kann ja wohl kein Thema sein. Meine MountainKing von 2016 liegen jetzt noch neu rum. Anderen taugts..
> Laut aktuellen Gewichtsangaben ist der CF Rahmen gleich schwer zum Strive


Ich habe einige Reifen untereinander verglichen z.B. Magic Mary in 2,35" vs Magic Mary in 2,6". Dabei kamen immer ein Mehrgewicht der Plusmodelle zwischen 400-500gr pro Satz heraus.
Ich sag ja auch nicht das die Plusreifen für alle und jeden nix taugen aber sie sind halt mit ein Grund dafür weshalb die Karre schwerer ist als das alte Spectral.
Da das neue Spectral und das Strive der gleichen Kategorie angehören müßen sie auch die gleichen Rahmentests bestehen und da wird das Gewicht sicherlich ziemlich ähnlich sein


----------



## Luci_11 (19. Dezember 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich sag ja auch nicht das die Plusreifen für alle und jeden nix taugen aber sie sind halt mit ein Grund dafür weshalb die Karre schwerer ist als das alte Spectral.


Max +150g mehr beim 2018er Spectral im Katalog, also Erstbereifung ziemlich irrelevant für die deutliche Gewichtszunahme !

2018 Spectral CF 9.0 13.2kg vs Strive CF 9.0 13.7kg, CF 8.0 14.0kg.


----------



## Peet27 (20. Dezember 2017)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Berichte mal nach deiner ersten ausfahrt. Bin gespannt
> Was ist dein Einsatzgebiet/was fährst du wenn ich fragen darf?


Klar kann ich gerne machen. Kommt aber erst im Februar


----------



## Peet27 (20. Dezember 2017)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil er fox/shimano fanboy ist und ihm die 500€ aufpreis das wert sind



Ja shon irgendwie, aber laut den Test soll die Bremse beim cf 8.0 nicht so gut sein.


----------



## jimmy_bod (20. Dezember 2017)

Peet27 schrieb:


> Ja shon irgendwie, aber laut den Test soll die Bremse beim cf 8.0 nicht so gut sein.


Was ist schlecht an der Bremse? SRAM Guide RS macht ihren Job. Aus und fertig.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Dezember 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Was ist schlecht an der Bremse? SRAM Guide RS macht ihren Job. Aus und fertig.


Das darfst du hier doch nicht sagen...ne Guide die bremst
Da muß mindestens ne Magura MT7 ran oder noch besser ne Shigura


Luci_11 schrieb:


> Nein, Rekon ist noch leichter mit 690g:
> Canyon Spectral AL 2015 / 2016 / 2017
> Die Reifen machen das Mehrgewicht nicht aus.


Ne 2,6" Pelle mit 690gr??? Der is dann aber schon gefühlsecht. ABer wenn´s so is lag ich mit meiner Reifenthese wohl falsch


----------



## Luci_11 (20. Dezember 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ne 2,6" Pelle mit 690gr??? Der is dann aber schon gefühlsecht. ABer wenn´s so is lag ich mit meiner Reifenthese wohl falsch


Die 690g finde ich jetzt nicht mehr - wahrscheinlich eine Fehlangabe irgendwo..
730g dürften nun doch stimmen: http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-559-121-rekon
Ja, bleibt noch immer ziemlich gefühlsecht , und somit steigt das Gesamtgewicht um (nur) ca. 200g durch die 2018er Bereifung um korrekt zu bleiben ..


----------



## hg2 (22. Dezember 2017)

Kann  es sein dass Canyon zu den Maxxis Reifen auch die "passenden" Schläuche verbaut??
Maxxis Schläuche beim Merida One Forty sind 740g leicht!!! natürlich das Paar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (22. Dezember 2017)

Na gucke, da hat mal wieder Einer das Rad neu erfunden . Nun müssen alle 2017er Modelle ohne Abwrackprämie zwangsverschrottet werden. Unfahrbare Kackkarren sind das nämlich!! Weil nur mit breiten Reifen und 150mm ist es ein echtes Mountainbike. Der Rest ist einfach Scheise . Ab jetzt.

Jedes Jahr ein völlig neues Konzept macht ja auch Sinn. Wer fährt auch ein Bike länger als ein Jahr bis die neue Revolution alles bis dahin da gewesene in den Schatten stellt, nein völlig ausmerzt.

Optisch ganz gut wie ich finde. Aber Allmountain????!!! Jetzt ist es ein Enduro light. Das mag ja alles sein und vielleicht fährt das ganz sicher auch prima. Aber seit Jahren stelle ich mir immer wieder die eine Frage: Warum? Was soll die so dermaßen schnelle ständige Neuerfindung des kompletten Rades jedes Jahr aufs Neue?

Wenn ich jetzt müsste dann müsste ich bei YT und Propain schauen. Und das täte mir besser passen.


----------



## _todde_ (22. Dezember 2017)

Jedes jahr nun auch wieder nicht...
Seis drum. Du musst ja diesem Trend nicht folgen ;-) desto weniger das tun, umso besser für alle..


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Dezember 2017)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Na gucke, da hat mal wieder Einer das Rad neu erfunden . Nun müssen alle 2017er Modelle ohne Abwrackprämie zwangsverschrottet werden. Unfahrbare Kackkarren sind das nämlich!! Weil nur mit breiten Reifen und 150mm ist es ein echtes Mountainbike. Der Rest ist einfach Scheise . Ab jetzt.
> 
> Jedes Jahr ein völlig neues Konzept macht ja auch Sinn. Wer fährt auch ein Bike länger als ein Jahr bis die neue Revolution alles bis dahin da gewesene in den Schatten stellt, nein völlig ausmerzt.
> 
> ...


Naja...das alte Spectral gabs seit 2014 nahezu unverändert.


----------



## Tricksy (22. Dezember 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Naja...das alte Spectral gabs seit 2014 nahezu unverändert.



Ich meine ja auch alles an sich. Erst 29" usw., jedes Jahr ein ganz "neuer" Trend.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Dezember 2017)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Ich meine ja auch alles an sich. Erst 29" usw., jedes Jahr ein ganz "neuer" Trend.



Prinzipiell ist da was Wahres dran. Aber auch die Komponenten, Werkstoffe, Geometrien etc. entwickeln sich weiter. Deswegen aber zu sagen, jedes Jahr wird ein neuer Trend durchs Dorf getrieben, ist auch übertrieben. Du fährst doch auch keinen Opel Ascona B mehr aus dem Jahr 1979.


----------



## Tricksy (22. Dezember 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist da was Wahres dran. Aber auch die Komponenten, Werkstoffe, Geometrien etc. entwickeln sich weiter. Deswegen aber zu sagen, jedes Jahr wird ein neuer Trend durchs Dorf getrieben, ist auch übertrieben. Du fährst doch auch keinen Opel Ascona B mehr aus dem Jahr 1979.



Natürlich nicht. Und ich habe gar nichts gegen Neuigkeiten. Aber eine Neuerfindung die Keine ist, ist eben irgendwann lächerlich. Jetzt haben sie aus einen super Allmountain ein Enduro light gemacht. Warum muss das jetzt 150mm Federweg haben und zum Enduro werden? Sie sollen solche Teile ja bauen und entwickeln. Aber das eben noch nonplusultra Speci ist von heute auf morgen ein ganz Anderes. Natürlich besser, schneller, usw. Man könnte die Kategorie Allmtn doch irgendwie eingrenzen. So von 120-140 mm Federweg. Dieser nun vorliegende Trend erfindet die Kategorie nun neu. Und in ein par Jahren sind Allmtn dann heutige Enduros.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, das kann ja alles so sein, ich frage mich halt immer nur.....WARUM? Es gibt doch Unmengen an Angeboten, Einstufungen und Trends. Braucht es nun wieder eine Neuerfindung?

Mir gefällt es auch optisch. Und die ersten Tests werden nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Wie werden Die denn jetzt bewertet? Das Alte war ja schon "überragend". Was kommt denn nun? Weil besser muss es ja sein, das ist ja wohl klar. Und genau hier setze ich für mich an. Ein bestehendes mehrfach überragendes Bike (was es ganz sicher ist) bedarf irgendwann auch mal ein Facelift. Der Kabelkanal ist doch auch super. Aber warum nun so viel ändern? Geometrie? Dicke Schlappen? 150 mm? Es war doch überragend das Bike, und daher meine Frage, warum? Daher wird es an mir vorbeiziehen.

Sie hätten ja auch eine neue Kategorie eröffnen können? Endoru light, oder Allmtn XL. Aber auch hier die Frage, wozu? Für mich gibt es mehr als genug.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Dezember 2017)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Und ich habe gar nichts gegen Neuigkeiten. Aber eine Neuerfindung die Keine ist, ist eben irgendwann lächerlich. Jetzt haben sie aus einen super Allmountain ein Enduro light gemacht.



Jetzt frag dich mal warum. 
Dann siehste dir mal an was die ganzen Kids mit ihrem Spectral anstellen. 
Da denken doch über die Hälfte der Jungs das mit 150mm alles geht im Park, heulen dann aber hier im Forum rum wenn die Karre nach der x-ten Landung im Flat die Grätsche macht. 
Im Prinzip bleibt dir als Hersteller gar nix anderes übrig wie das Ding schwerer und stabiler zu machen. 
Ich find den Trend auch nit geil...


----------



## Belchenradler (22. Dezember 2017)

Tricksy schrieb:


> ... Jetzt haben sie aus einen super Allmountain ein Enduro light gemacht. Warum muss das jetzt 150mm Federweg haben und zum Enduro werden? ... Man könnte die Kategorie Allmtn doch irgendwie eingrenzen. So von 120-140 mm Federweg. Dieser nun vorliegende Trend erfindet die Kategorie nun neu. Und in ein par Jahren sind Allmtn dann heutige Enduros.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, das kann ja alles so sein, ich frage mich halt immer nur.....WARUM? Es gibt doch Unmengen an Angeboten, Einstufungen und Trends. Braucht es nun wieder eine Neuerfindung?
> 
> ... Aber warum nun so viel ändern? Geometrie? Dicke Schlappen? 150 mm? Es war doch überragend das Bike, und daher meine Frage, warum? Daher wird es an mir vorbeiziehen.
> ...



Mir gefallen die 150mm Federweg und auch die leicht veränderte Geometrie finde ich gut. Ich empfinde diese Veränderungen jetzt im Vergleich zum alten Spectral auch nicht als besonders groß. Der Knackpunkt ist für mich nur die hier schon x-fach erwähnte Gewichtszunahme, wobei man da noch schauen muss, was die Waage wirklich anzeigt … Ob man das dann All Mountain, oder Enduro Light nennt ist mir persönlich egal. Ich würde wetten, wenn das neue Strive rauskommt, hat das dann 170mm Federweg und das Spectral platziert sich markttechnisch wieder perfekt zwischen Neuron und Strive.

Da Canyon auch weiterhin Bikes in größeren Stückzahlen verkaufen will, müssen die sich zwangsläufig „am Puls der Zeit“ orientieren. Den Trend zu immer länger, flacher, breiter und etwas mehr Federweg gehen schliesslich auch die anderen Hersteller.

Will man das? Braucht man das? Ich denke das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ohne jetzt allzu philosophisch werden zu wollen: Unsere gesamte Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft basiert auf dem Höher-Schneller-Weiter-Prinzip. Stagnation ist da Rückschritt. Es muss immer „eine Schippe draufgelegt“ werden, wenn was Neues rauskommt und ein Großteil der Käufer will das auch so.

Ein OT-Beispiel: Der VW Golf I von 1974 und er Golf von heute. Mit jeder neuen Modellreihe wurde er größer, breiter, stärker motorisiert, schwerer und teuerer. Wer da irgendwann nicht mehr mitgehen wollte, musste eine Kategorie nach unten wechseln. Sprich vom Golf auf den Polo, etc.. Und selbst der Polo von heute ist schon lange größer und schwerer, als der Golf I von damals … Und trotzdem - oder gerade deshalb - ist der Golf nach wie vor ein absoluter „Dauerseller“!

Für Canyonkunden könnte das heissen: wem das Spectral „too much“ wird, der muss dann - sofern er bei der Marke bleiben will - irgendwann zum Neuron wechseln, oder eben die Entwicklung mitgehen.


----------



## Luci_11 (22. Dezember 2017)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die 150mm Federweg und auch die leicht veränderte Geometrie finde ich gut. Ich finde diese Veränderungen jetzt im Vergleich zum alten Spectral auch nicht als besonders groß. Der Knackpunkt ist für mich nur die hier schon x-fach erwähnte Gewichtszunahme, wobei man da noch schauen muss, was die Waage wirklich anzeigt … Ob man das dann All Mountain, oder Enduro Light nennt ist mir persönlich egal. Ich würde wetten, wenn das neue Strive rauskommt, hat das dann 170mm Federweg und das Spectral platziert sich markttechnisch wieder perfekt zwischen Neuron und Strive.


Alles perfekt formuliert. Hätte es nicht besser geschafft 

Die gesamten Änderungen am 2018er Spectral sind leichte und sinnvolle Verbesserungen meiner Meinung nach. Das sehr gute wird noch besser !
Und genau das wird auch erwartet ! Das Gejaule der Meute, dass seit 2014 nichts mehr "Neues" kommt war ja auch nicht mehr auszuhalten .

Einziger und nicht unwesentlicher Kritikpunkt bleibt die signifikante Gewichtszunahme, wenn die aktuellen Angaben stimmen.
Max + 0.5 Kg wäre gerade noch vertretbar. Mehr sollte es für dieses Bike nicht sein, denn sonst verlieren die Alu Varianten an Attraktivität.

Reifenwahl ist super positiv, dass dicke auch reinpassen wer das mag.
Und jedem steht es nach wie vor frei das ganze richtung XC/Trail/Tour oder Downhill mit leichten Modifikationen und Reifenwahl zu optimieren.
150/140mm passt optimal für dieses Bike ! Ich bin 140 und 150 vorne gefahren. - Passt beides gut.

Ad Strive: Das hatte schon 2017 170mm mit der Fox 36.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belchenradler (22. Dezember 2017)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> Alles perfekt formuliert. Hätte es nicht besser geschafft
> 
> danke für die Blumen ...
> 
> ... Ad Strive: Das hatte schon 2017 170mm mit der Fox 36.



Natürlich absolut richtig! Ich wollte eigentlich auch sowas schreiben wie  "... einen noch etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel, bei 170 mm Federweg ..."


----------



## Luci_11 (22. Dezember 2017)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Natürlich absolut richtig! Ich wollte eigentlich auch sowas schreiben wie  "... einen noch etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel, bei 170 mm Federweg ..."


Genau. So wie man nur langsam erkannt hat in den letzten Jahren, dass etwas dickere Reifen+Felgen besser funktionieren (also von 2.1 auf 2.35), so
wird sich auch der Lenkwinkel von aktuell 67/66 bei Trail/Enduro Bikes mehr Richtung 65/und weniger bewegen. Die E-Bikes legen natürlich einiges vor. Die neuen Geometrien lassen mehr Federweg und Lenkwinkel bei weniger Vorbau zu ohne dass man beim Klettern nach hinten wegkippt und die Verspieltheit bleibt auch noch ok bei besserer Stabilität und mehr Speed Bergab. Die besser werdenden Fahrwerke tun ihr übriges dazu. usw.. Das Gewicht bei non-E-bikes sollte halt bitte nicht steigen so wie bei den Autos


----------



## nosaint77 (23. Dezember 2017)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Für Canyonkunden könnte das heissen: wem das Spectral „too much“ wird, der muss dann - sofern er bei der Marke bleiben will - irgendwann zum Neuron wechseln, oder eben die Entwicklung mitgehen.



Ich hätte kein Problem mir ein Neuron zu holen, wäre der Lenkwinkel flacher, gäbe es ein paar Modelle mit Dt Laufrädern, könnte man (wieder) unabhängig von der Körpergröße 27,5 oder 29" auswählen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. Dezember 2017)

So, Fakten, Fakten, Fakten (Quelle BIKE 02/2018):


----------



## nosaint77 (29. Dezember 2017)

www.canyon.de abgetippt...


----------



## reinim (29. Dezember 2017)

Also wenn die Gewichte tatsächlich gemessen wurden bin ich ja ganz positiv gestimmt, dass auch die Alu-Modelle leichter sind als angegeben. Laut der Bike ist das CF 9.0 ja sogar in Größe L 200g leichter als angegeben. Außerdem soll ja der Alu-Rahmen nur 200g schwerer sein 
Bin wirklich schon gespannt auf erste Messungen der Alu-Modelle, die Angaben zu den 2017er Modellen waren ja eher beschönigt. Mein Spectral Al geht mit Pedalen und dickeren Reifen ja auch Richtung 13,5 bis 14kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (29. Dezember 2017)

reinim schrieb:


> Also wenn die Gewichte tatsächlich gemessen wurden bin ich ja ganz positiv gestimmt, dass auch die Alu-Modelle leichter sind als angegeben. Laut der Bike ist das CF 9.0 ja sogar in Größe L 200g leichter als angegeben. Außerdem soll ja der Alu-Rahmen nur 200g schwerer sein
> Bin wirklich schon gespannt auf erste Messungen der Alu-Modelle, die Angaben zu den 2017er Modellen waren ja eher beschönigt. Mein Spectral Al geht mit Pedalen und dickeren Reifen ja auch Richtung 13,5 bis 14kg



Der Carbonrahmen mit Alu Hinterbau wiegt 200g mehr. Laut HP von C.
In dem Artikel wird das nicht konkret definiert...


----------



## _todde_ (29. Dezember 2017)

Sorry jungs. Bevor ich die bike lese, kauf ich mir lieber die Bild... kauft es endlich mal und wiegt selbst


----------



## Belchenradler (30. Dezember 2017)

Sind hier mal wieder die Verschwörungstheoretiker unterwegs? Ich bin ja, wenn es um subjektive Eindrücke einzelner Tester geht, auch oft nicht der selben Meinung wie diese. Aber wenn es um tatsächlich gemessene Laborwerte der Fachpresse geht, sehe ich keinen Grund diese anzuzweifeln. Oder meint wer die Angaben werden verlässlicher, wenn Leute zuhause mit dem Rad auf ihre alte Badezimmerwaage stehen?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht haben die Verschwörungstheoretiker im Keller ein eigenes Prüflabor und verstehen mehr davon.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. Januar 2018)

Die Gewichte des Spectral AL 6.0 sind auf der Website korrigiert worden: nur noch 13,48 kg in Größe M. Rahmengröße L dürfte dann bei knapp 13,7 kg rauskommen, oder? Das klingt schon besser.

Die anderen beiden AL waren, so weit ich mich erinnere, schon vorher mit 14,2 bzw. 14,8 kg angegeben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Sorry jungs. Bevor ich die bike lese, kauf ich mir lieber die Bild... kauft es endlich mal und wiegt selbst


Braucht doch bloß mal einer mit ner Kofferwage vorbeifahren und eins wiegen. Ich bin leider nicht so nah dran.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Januar 2018)

Ich bin in knapp zwei Wochen vor Ort. Nehme mal meine Fischwaage mit.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich bin in knapp zwei Wochen vor Ort. Nehme mal meine Fischwaage mit.


Na dann wieg einfach mal alle Räder die da sind.


----------



## Belchenradler (12. Januar 2018)

Über diese hauseigenen Gewichtsangaben auf der Homepage von Canyon kann man eigentlich nur noch milde lächeln. Da wird einerseits richtig Geld in die Hand genommen für eine super professionelle, durchaus ansprechende Homepage und dann wird diese andererseits  - völlig dilettantisch und auch noch zum eigenen Nachteil(!) - mit offensichtlich fehlerhaften Daten gefüllt ... Geht's noch Canyon? 

Man könnte meinen die Gewichtsangaben sind börsenabhängig: Vor einem Monat wird das AL6 zu 14,7kg angeboten und jetzt aktuell mit 13,48kg! Soll man schon kaufen, oder besser noch warten und auf weiter fallende Gewichte hoffen? 

Und dann - wie aus dem Nichts - diese plötzliche, imaginäre Präzision in der Gewichtsangabe bis auf die zweite Dezimale: 13,48kg! Alleine der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen anodisierten Rahmen (Stealth) und einem lackierten Rahmen soll ja um die 150g ausmachen (so war es jedenfalls beim alten Rahmen). Auf welche Ausführung beziehen sich nun die 13,48kg?. 

Egal - insgesamt (siehe auch Bike-Test vom CF9 mit 12,4kg) scheinen die neue Modelle jedenfalls doch weniger zu wiegen, als zunächst befürchtet. 

@Rothaarsteiger: Bin schon gespannt was dann an deiner Fischwaage in Koblenz so alles am Haken hängt …


----------



## Ste2014 (13. Januar 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich bin in knapp zwei Wochen vor Ort. Nehme mal meine Fischwaage mit.


Denk dran, vorher die Pedale abzuschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Januar 2018)

Die kann man ja leicht herausrechnen. Habe ich vor gut drei Jahren beim Spectral und Strive auch schon so gemacht: Bikegewicht minus Saint-Pedale.


----------



## backcountrybonn (13. Januar 2018)

Kurze Frage: die AL-Modelle werden mit einem Lenkwinkel von 66,1 angeben, das CF 8.0 aber mit 65,5. Ist das so korrekt? Im Vorabtest wurde auch von 66 Grad geschrieben


----------



## Belchenradler (13. Januar 2018)

Das CF9, mit der 34er Fox Gabel, wird von Canyon mit 66,5° angegeben und von der Bike mit 66,4°. Passt also in etwa. Ob die bei den AL-Modellen verbaute Pike etwas mehr Einbauhöhe hat als die Fox und sich dadurch der Winkel auf 66,1 abflacht weiss ich nicht. Letztlich hängt der tatsächliche Lenkwinkel mit dem man fährt ja auch vom eigenen Setup ab.


----------



## backcountrybonn (14. Januar 2018)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Das CF9, mit der 34er Fox Gabel, wird von Canyon mit 66,5° angegeben und von der Bike mit 66,4°. Passt also in etwa. Ob die bei den AL-Modellen verbaute Pike etwas mehr Einbauhöhe hat als die Fox und sich dadurch der Winkel auf 66,1 abflacht weiss ich nicht. Letztlich hängt der tatsächliche Lenkwinkel mit dem man fährt ja auch vom eigenen Setup ab.



Das AL 6 mit Pike RC hat 66,1 und CF 8 mit Pike RC hat 66,5 laut Canyon-Datentabelle


----------



## rudi-ritzel (14. Januar 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Ich hätte kein Problem mir ein Neuron zu holen, wäre der Lenkwinkel flacher, gäbe es ein paar Modelle mit Dt Laufrädern, könnte man (wieder) unabhängig von der Körpergröße 27,5 oder 29" auswählen.



Ich kann diesen Lenkwinkel Irrsinn nicht mehr hören. Wenn ich Laufruhe bergab benötige nehme ich mir ein Ratt das für bergab konzipiert ist. Fehlt nur noch das Puky bald am 12 Zöller nen 65 Winkel baut.


----------



## backcountrybonn (14. Januar 2018)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diesen Lenkwinkel Irrsinn nicht mehr hören. Wenn ich Laufruhe bergab benötige nehme ich mir ein Ratt das für bergab konzipiert ist. Fehlt nur noch das Puky bald am 12 Zöller nen 65 Winkel baut.



Es geht mir lediglich um die korrekte Angabe, mehr nicht.


----------



## Belchenradler (14. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## nosaint77 (14. Januar 2018)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diesen Lenkwinkel Irrsinn nicht mehr hören. Wenn ich Laufruhe bergab benötige nehme ich mir ein Ratt das für bergab konzipiert ist. Fehlt nur noch das Puky bald am 12 Zöller nen 65 Winkel baut.


Rudi aufm Puky


----------



## All_mtn (14. Januar 2018)

Gibts schon jemand hier der bestellt hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (14. Januar 2018)

ja, einer hat bestellt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Januar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> ja, einer hat bestellt


Angeblich


----------



## derduden (15. Januar 2018)

Gewicht ist übrigens wieder gestiegen: AL 6.0 nun 14,2 kg...


----------



## bartos0815 (15. Januar 2018)

derduden schrieb:


> Gewicht ist übrigens wieder gestiegen: AL 6.0 nun 14,2 kg...


es lebe der zufallsgenerator!
wobei 14,2 kg ziemlich glaubhaft sind für die ausstattung!


----------



## All_mtn (15. Januar 2018)

Vermutlich sind sie sich selbst nicht sicher was das Rad nun wiegt ?
Ob sie wissen dass man das Rad wiegen kann ?
Echt kurios diese Gewichtssache.


----------



## l.o.k.i (16. Januar 2018)

Irgendwas ist bei den Gewichten faul. Speziell der Unterschied zwischen CF 8.0 und Al 8.0 ergibt keinen Sinn.
Al 6.0 = 14.2kg davor 13.5kg und davor 14.7kg
CF 8.0 = 13.3kg
Laut specs gibt es 3 Unterschiede
Al Rahmen (2720g) vs CF Rahmen (2600g)
DT Swiss M1900 (ca. 1900g) vs DT Swiss M 1700 (ca. 1800g)
Kind Shock LEV SI vs Rockshox Reverb Stealth B1 (in etwa gleich, wobei Kind Shock laut Hersteller angeben sogar etwas leichter ist).

Nach dieser Rechnung sollten max 200-300g Unterschied zwischen den Modellen sein. Das Problem ist jetzt nur welche Gewichtsangabe ist korrekt?

14.2 kg kommt mir für das Rad viel zu schwer vor, da kann ich gleich bei meinem alten Torque ES aus 2009 bleiben, das hat trotz Hammerschmidt und 160mm nur 200g mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Januar 2018)

Auch im Vergleich zwischen AL 6.0 und 7.0 kann das Gewicht nicht stimmen: beide 14,2 kg. Die Laufräder haben laut DT-Swiss-Website eine Differenz von 81 g (M1900 1919 g, M1700 1838 g), dabei das AL 7 2-fach, ansonsten ist alles andere identisch. 

Es wäre doch ein Einfaches, die Bikes mal an die Waage zu hängen und zumindest auf 100 g aufgerundete Angaben zu machen. 

Ich gehe weiter davon aus, dass das AL 6.0 leichter ist. Naja, wenn es keine Katzen hagelt, weiß ich nächsten Dienstagabend mehr.


----------



## eiwolf (16. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht liegt es daran das Canyon - bis auf die Presseräder - selbst noch kein Rad aufgebaut hat.
Schau ma mal wie sich die Gewichtsangaben bis Anfang/Mitte Februar noch ändern werden.
Mein CF8 soll zwischen 5. und 9.2. das Lager verlassen. Danach kommts auf die Waage


----------



## Rick7 (16. Januar 2018)

nö, im Showroom stehen zwei Carbon und ein Alu Modell, daran kanns jetzt nicht liegen.


----------



## bartos0815 (16. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> nö, im Showroom stehen zwei Carbon und ein Alu Modell, daran kanns jetzt nicht liegen.


wahrscheinlich keine waage im showroom...


----------



## Schmeddner (22. Januar 2018)

Inzwischen sollten doch die ersten Spectrals ausgeliefert worden sein... Wie sind die Erfahrungen und natürlich die Gewichte?

Beste Grüße


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Januar 2018)

Schmeddner schrieb:


> Inzwischen *sollten* doch die ersten Spectrals *ausgeliefert* *worden* *sein*... Wie sind die Erfahrungen und natürlich die Gewichte?
> 
> Beste Grüße


Ha! Der war gut.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Januar 2018)

Aus unserer Fahrt nach Koblenz wird heute leider nichts. Canyons Aussage von vor zwei Wochen mir gegenüber, es stünden zwar nicht alle Modelle, wohl aber alle Größen außer XS im Showroom zur Verfügung, musste gestern revidiert werden: Nur XL und M sind für Probefahrten verfügbar. Ich brauche L. Gott sei Dank haben wir gestern noch einmal nachgefragt.

Läuft bei Canyon.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (23. Januar 2018)

Meinst du denn das lohnt sich dort hin zu fahren? Die Geo ist in den großen Größen fast unverändert zum alten Modell - sagt zumindest enduro MTB. Wenn es also um den wohlfühlfaktor geht, kann man sich ggf. Auch auf das alte Model setzen. Mehr als rollen auf dem Parkplatz ist ja eh nicht drin. Von daher ist das Wort „Test“
eh sehr weit hergeholt. Die eigentlichen Veränderungen wird man zwischen den parkbuchten wohl nicht erfahren


----------



## jernejk (23. Januar 2018)

Sorry for english (I read this forum via google translate).
I've just recieved mine AL 6 in size L. I will put it together by the night.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Januar 2018)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Meinst du denn das lohnt sich dort hin zu fahren? Die Geo ist in den großen Größen fast unverändert zum alten Modell - sagt zumindest enduro MTB. Wenn es also um den wohlfühlfaktor geht, kann man sich ggf. Auch auf das alte Model setzen. Mehr als rollen auf dem Parkplatz ist ja eh nicht drin. Von daher ist das Wort „Test“
> eh sehr weit hergeholt. Die eigentlichen Veränderungen wird man zwischen den parkbuchten wohl nicht erfahren



Ja, für mich lohnt sich das. Auch weil es "nur" gut 100 km bis Koblenz. Ich habe vor gut drei Jahren schon mal einen Shootout dort gemacht zwischen vier Modellen/Modellgrößen. Mir reicht ein wenig Rumspielen auf dem Parkplatz, um ein Gefühl für ein Bike zu bekommen. 

Zudem finde ich die Änderungen von der Papierform her nicht sooo gering, dass man den Unterschied nicht spüren würde. Auch die neue Hinterbaufederung ist für mich ein Hinfahren wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Januar 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> Sorry for english (I read this forum via google translate).
> I've just recieved mine AL 6 in size L. I will put it together by the night.


And weigh it!!!


----------



## filiale (23. Januar 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> Sorry for english (I read this forum via google translate).
> I've just recieved mine AL 6 in size L. I will put it together by the night.



What is the weight (without pedal, directly from the shipping box) ? Thank you


----------



## MysticT (23. Januar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> What is the weight (without pedal, directly from the shipping box) ? Thank you


I'm interessted, too. Still in doubt whether they really get close to 15kg....


----------



## tomac85 (23. Januar 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Aus unserer Fahrt nach Koblenz wird heute leider nichts. Canyons Aussage von vor zwei Wochen mir gegenüber, es stünden zwar nicht alle Modelle, wohl aber alle Größen außer XS im Showroom zur Verfügung, musste gestern revidiert werden: Nur XL und M sind für Probefahrten verfügbar. Ich brauche L. Gott sei Dank haben wir gestern noch einmal nachgefragt.
> 
> Läuft bei Canyon.



Am Samstag war L da...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Januar 2018)

Gestern rief mein Kumpel an um zu erfahren, dass kein L mehr da sei. Das muss nicht stimmen, nur deswegen extra auf gut Glück nach Koblenz fahren, mache ich nicht.

Mich wundert bei Canyon gar nichts mehr. Da weiß die rechte Hand nicht, was die linke macht.


----------



## _todde_ (23. Januar 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mich wundert bei Canyon gar nichts mehr. Da weiß die rechte Hand nicht, was die linke macht.


Nix neues. Wissen und glücklich sein ;-)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Januar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Am Samstag war L da...



Gerade hat mein Kumpel aufgrund deiner Aussage noch mal nachgefragt. Antwort: Klar ist L da.


----------



## jernejk (23. Januar 2018)

Waiting for my friend to bring me (two) scale(s).


----------



## jernejk (23. Januar 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> Waiting for my friend to bring me (two) scale(s).



I've weight it stock as it came (*SIZE L*, without pedals):

Scale #1 (it is more accurate):
13.75 / 13.65 / 13.65 [KG]

Scale #2 (we know that it shows too much)
14.15 / 14.10 / 14.15 [KG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmeddner (23. Januar 2018)

Thanks for the interesting information.


----------



## _todde_ (23. Januar 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> I've weight it stock as it came (*SIZE L*, without pedals):
> 
> Scale #1 (it is more accurate):
> 13.75 / 13.65 / 13.65 [KG]
> ...


Wie kommt es zu dieser Differenz?


----------



## bartos0815 (23. Januar 2018)

14,15 kg mit Pedal ist doch realistisch! 13,65 kg eher nicht!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Januar 2018)

Er hat aber ohne gewogen. Without = ohne.


----------



## filiale (23. Januar 2018)

Spectral AL 6.0 laut Canyon Homepage = 14,2Kg in M
Selbst gewogen ca. 13,7 bis 13,9 in L (out of the box) 
Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Januar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Spectral AL 6.0 laut Canyon Homepage = 14,2Kg in M
> Selbst gewogen ca. 13,7 bis 13,9 in L (out of the box)
> Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht


Also fast so wie das Alte nur mit einer Kategorie höher. Gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carasc (23. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Also fast so wie das Alte nur mit einer Kategorie höher. Gut!


Wieso fast wie das alte? 13,2 incl. Pedale (bei meinem al) sind dann ja fast 1kg.


----------



## _todde_ (23. Januar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Spectral AL 6.0 laut Canyon Homepage = 14,2Kg in M
> Selbst gewogen ca. 13,7 bis 13,9 in L (out of the box)
> Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht


Mein strive al in Größe S race wiegt mit Pedale und schlauchlos 13,9 
Es bleibt dabei, fett ist der bock


----------



## rudi-ritzel (23. Januar 2018)

Da bin ich mal auf den direkten, ehrlichen Vergleich alt vs neu gespannt. In Bezug auf das Fahrverhalten. Gewicht hin oder her, hier lohnt sich wohl nur der direkte Vergleich der Rahmen selber und nicht der ganzen bikes. Das der neue aber mehr Futter hat steht wohl außer Frage.


----------



## filiale (23. Januar 2018)

carasc schrieb:


> Wieso fast wie das alte? 13,2 incl. Pedale (bei meinem al) sind dann ja fast 1kg.



Die Modellbezeichnung ist nicht wichtig, sondern die vergleichbare Ausstattung. Es ist ein bekannter Trick vieler Hersteller im Folgejahr einfach die Modelle eine Modellstufe höher einzustufen (was vorher Modell 8.9 war ist im Folgejahr 9.9, aber bei gleicher Ausstattung) um dem Käufer einen "Wertigkeitsaufstieg" zu vermitteln. Im Grunde hat sich aber nichts geändert außer der "bessere" Name und somit kann man auch die Preisschraube anziehen.

Das alte AL 6.0 hatte ein SLX Ausstattung, das Neue ist ein komplett neues Design. Da kann man nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen nur weil der Name gleich ist. Namen sind bei Neuentwicklungen wie Schall und Rauch. Ein Vergleich ist somit unmöglich !


----------



## xck (23. Januar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> 14,15 kg mit Pedal ist doch realistisch! 13,65 kg eher nicht!



Doch das passt - Unterschied zwischen cf 8.0 und al 6.0 ca. 200-300 Gramm ( 120 g Rahmen + 100 g Felgen) das CF wiegt 13.3 lt. Canyon. also ergeben selbst gemessene 13.65 durchaus Sinn...


----------



## carasc (23. Januar 2018)

xck schrieb:


> Doch das passt - Unterschied zwischen cf 8.0 und al 6.0 ca. 200-300 Gramm ( 120 g Rahmen + 100 g Felgen) das CF wiegt 13.3 lt. Canyon. also ergeben selbst gemessene 13.65 durchaus Sinn...



Das abgebildete Rad ist ein Al. Kein CF. Oder sehe ich das falsch. 
Meins al7 aus 2016 fährt mit der 11gx also für mich durchaus vergleichbar mit dem gewogenem Rad. Und da bin ich halt der Meinung daß es von Modell zu Modell immer mehr auf den (Speichen) hat kann nicht der richtige Weg sein.


----------



## tomac85 (23. Januar 2018)

carasc schrieb:


> Das abgebildete Rad ist ein Al. Kein CF. Oder sehe ich das falsch.
> Meins al7 aus 2016 fährt mit der 11gx also für mich durchaus vergleichbar mit dem gewogenem Rad. Und da bin ich halt der Meinung daß es von Modell zu Modell immer mehr auf den (Speichen) hat kann nicht der richtige Weg sein.




Hast du auch 30er Felgen und 2,6er Reifen? und Schläuche?


----------



## xck (23. Januar 2018)

Ja das ist das al 6.0 in s/w. Aber die Canyon Angabe von 14.2 kg wird ja angezweifelt, da erscheint  die Messung mit 13.65 plausibel.


----------



## carasc (23. Januar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Hast du auch 30er Felgen und 2,6er Reifen? und Schläuche?


Nein, habe ich nicht. Hab sie auch bisher nicht vermisst. Und die Frage sei mir gestattet. Wenn mit jedem Modelljahr Dank neuer Standards oder super Verbesserung nur ein halbes Kilo dazu kommt fahren wir in naher Zukunft freiwillig alle E-Bike. Oder alternativ in "resevaten" mit Lift. Da bergauf keinen Spaß mehr macht.  Soviel dann zum Thema all Mountainbike. Bzw trailbike.


----------



## Schmeddner (23. Januar 2018)

Damit war die für ein paar Tage online geschaltete Gewichtsangabe des AL6.0 von 13,48 kg in Größe M anscheinend real gemessen.

Seltsame Informations Strategie seitens Canyon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (23. Januar 2018)

Schmeddner schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Seltsame Informations Strategie seitens Canyon...


Das ist keine Strategie. Das ist Unfähigkeit!


----------



## Rick7 (24. Januar 2018)

Wems "zu schwer" ist der kaufts halt einfach nicht...also Schluß mit der Rumheulerei 
Klar ist der Bock kein Leichtbau Flitzer, aber für n AL in Größe L in der Kategorie sind 13,65 kg doch in Ordnung.
Macht einfach keinen Sinn das "alte" Spectral mit dem neuen zu vergleichen...

Irgendwie hab ichs so in Erinnerung, dass die Mehrheit im IBC sich eher stabile und haltbare Räder wünscht
Also doch 50/50 heavy duty / Leichtbau^^


----------



## _todde_ (24. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ichs so in Erinnerung, dass die Mehrheit im IBC sich eher stabile und haltbare Räder wünscht


Bin mir nicht so sicher ob ein all Mountainbike soviel "stabiler und haltbarer" werden muss, wenn ich zum enduro greifen kann, wenn ich wert darauf lege... für mich muss ein AM ein akzeptables gewicht haben. Knapp 14 kilo mit Pedale ist ein klares nogo!


----------



## Rick7 (24. Januar 2018)

ja, das wissen wir jetzt alle todde... wart erstmal mal ab was das neue strive wiegen wird, dann passts wieder in die Range.
Ich finds irgendwie "ehrlich" von Canyon mal in die stabilere Richtung zu gehen...sonst gibts wieder nen Kettenstreben bashing thread 

Und genau da liegt der Denkfehler - das touren AM ist das Neuron  
Das Spectral kratzt schon am Enduro - neudeutsch "aggressives trailbike" ^^


----------



## _todde_ (24. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt der Denkfehler - das touren AM ist das Neuron
> Das Spectral kratzt schon am Enduro - neudeutsch "aggressives trailbike" ^^


Und genau dieser trend finde ich auf neudeutsch - zum kotzen 
Auf spass am uphillen legt scheinbar keiner mehr wert, obwohl wir doch die meiste zeit damit verbringen, den verdammten berg hochzustrampeln... auch der Begriff "aggressives trailbike" kommt bei Wanderer und forstämter bestimmt gut an, wenn wir wie die bekloppten immer schicherer und damit noch schneller den berg runter brechen können... unser sport ist schon verrufen genug! Canyon geht meiner Meinung nach damit den falschen weg


----------



## carasc (24. Januar 2018)

Das Rad passt halt perfekt in die Bike Destinationen in den Alpen. Flowige angelegte Wege bergab und mit Lift bergauf. Da man das nicht jede Woche oder gar unter der Woche macht (Deutschland weit gesehen) Bau ich das Ding stabiler damit der ungeübte Fahrer es nicht gleich zerlegt. 
Wer aber wie ich zb seine trails selbst erfahren will/muss hat da schlechte Karten. Kannst ja das Neuron kaufen, ist da ein dünnes Argument. Ich will ja trotzdem nur spielen und nicht touren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Und genau dieser trend finde ich auf neudeutsch - zum kotzen
> Auf spass am uphillen legt scheinbar keiner mehr wert, obwohl wir doch die meiste zeit damit verbringen, den verdammten berg hochzustrampeln... auch der Begriff "aggressives trailbike" kommt bei Wanderer und forstämter bestimmt gut an, wenn wir wie die bekloppten immer schicherer und damit noch schneller den berg runter brechen können... unser sport ist schon verrufen genug! Canyon geht meiner Meinung nach damit den falschen weg


Und ich fahre am Förster und Wanderer vorbei und schrei, dass ich ein agressives Trailbike fahre? Diese Bezeichnung ist, wenn überhaupt, doch eh nur unter den MTB Interssierten ein Begriff. 

Auch wenn ich gern leichtbaue, hat mein 2017er Spectral ein Gesamtgewicht, welches dem oben genannten nicht so fern sein sollte. Damit fahr ich auch rum und es fährt sich super. Die 500gr. am Rahmen fallen da auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht. Wenn es 1kg wären, würde ich schon drüber nachdenken.


----------



## filiale (24. Januar 2018)

Votec hat optisch gleiche Räder im Program bezogen auf das Neuron als AM Tourenbike (anstelle des Spectral), mit Modell VX 120mm und VXs 140mm schaut das Rad aus wie ein Canyon Neuron. Ich könnte mir daher vorstellen, daß das Neuron zukünftig bei Canyon als Carbonvariante mit 140mm kommt, oder wie gehabt weiterhin auf die Alu Version setzt, aber eben auch mit 140mm. Damit hat man das alte Spectral 29" mit einem Neuron 29" mit 140mm ersetzt. Der Trend geht ja laut Marketing zu immer mehr Federweg...

Dann kommt das neue Exceed als Fully mit 100mm, und dazwischen mit 120mm gibt es nichts mehr, wozu auch, wir wollen ja angeblich aggressive Trailbikes, das kann ein 120mm gar nicht erfüllen (sagt Marketing)


----------



## _todde_ (24. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Und ich fahre am Förster und Wanderer vorbei und schrei, dass ich ein agressives Trailbike fahre? Diese Bezeichnung ist, wenn überhaupt, doch eh nur unter den MTB Interssierten ein Begriff.


Du musst da gar nichts schreien. Einfach nur aggressiv vorbei rauschen. Das reicht völlig. Genau das wollt ihr doch, oder nicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Du musst da gar nichts schreien. Einfach nur aggressiv vorbei rauschen. Das reicht völlig. Genau das wollt ihr doch, oder nicht?!


Auf der einen Seite steht das, was wir wollen „aggressives“ Trailriding. Das mache ich gerne, ja. Auf der anderen Seite stehen die Idioten, die das ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste machen. 

Nur weil das Rad als aggresiv bezeichnet wird, fährt man doch nicht anders. Man ist auch nicht schneller unterwegs, nur weil 1cm mehr Federweg mehr da ist oder eine Kategorie höher eingestuft wird.


----------



## tomac85 (24. Januar 2018)

carasc schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht. Hab sie auch bisher nicht vermisst. Und die Frage sei mir gestattet. Wenn mit jedem Modelljahr Dank neuer Standards oder super Verbesserung nur ein halbes Kilo dazu kommt fahren wir in naher Zukunft freiwillig alle E-Bike. Oder alternativ in "resevaten" mit Lift. Da bergauf keinen Spaß mehr macht.  Soviel dann zum Thema all Mountainbike. Bzw trailbike.





_todde_ schrieb:


> Und genau dieser trend finde ich auf neudeutsch - zum kotzen
> Auf spass am uphillen legt scheinbar keiner mehr wert, obwohl wir doch die meiste zeit damit verbringen, den verdammten berg hochzustrampeln... auch der Begriff "aggressives trailbike" kommt bei Wanderer und forstämter bestimmt gut an, wenn wir wie die bekloppten immer schicherer und damit noch schneller den berg runter brechen können... unser sport ist schon verrufen genug! Canyon geht meiner Meinung nach damit den falschen weg



Dann kauf das Lux und gut ist


----------



## carasc (24. Januar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Dann kauf das Lux und gut ist


Was ist das jetzt für eine Argumentation?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Januar 2018)

Angesichts der Debatte hier verstehe ich nicht, warum diejenigen, die das neue Spectral zu schwer finden, nicht bei anderen Müttern nach deren Töchtern schauen. Das Radon Slide 160 bspw. wiegt bei mir mit 2-fach, tubeless, inkl. Pedale 13,3 kg, klettert sicherlich ebenso gut und hat bergab noch mehr Reserven. Und es wird derzeit für einen mehr als sehr guten Kurs ausverkauft, weil das JAB kommt. 

Also, liebe Leichtradfahrer: Zeigt es Canyon und kauft was anderes!


----------



## _todde_ (24. Januar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Dann kauf das Lux und gut ist


Ich meine mich erinnern zu wollen dass es hier um das spectral geht, ergo um ein AM bzw. Trailbike. Was hat das LUX hier verloren


----------



## Karelia (24. Januar 2018)

Böse Zungen behaupten ja, dass das meiste Gewichtstuningpotential immer noch am Fahrer liegt...  
Wieviele haben hier schon das Idealgewicht und schleppen eher ein paar Kilo zuviel rum? Am Ende des Tages muss das Systemgewicht (Fahrer + Rad) den Berg hoch gebracht werden, da machen es 500 Gramm am Rahmen nun wirklich nicht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (24. Januar 2018)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Canyon nach unten hin was nachschiebt.

Als bekannter Versender sind sie ja auch für einen Kundenstamm Anlaufstelle die eben - (zumeist) im Gegensatz zu den Enthusiasten hier im Forum - vor allem nach Unterschieden auf dem Papier ihr Rad auswählt. Ob es nun Ausstattung oder Gewicht ist, es ist eben ein einfaches Abgrenzungsmerkmal ohne sich groß mit dem ganzen Thema beschäftigen zu müssen.

Und bevor ich mir ein langstelziges AM wie das Slide mit 67° Lenkwinkel zulege würde ich eher die Geo des Spectrals bevorzugen im Hinblick auf die Bergab-Fähigkeiten (um es mal gleich zu tun und per Papier Aussagen zu treffen ).


----------



## _todde_ (24. Januar 2018)

Karelia schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten ja, dass das meiste Gewichtstuningpotential immer noch am Fahrer liegt...
> Wieviele haben hier schon das Idealgewicht und schleppen eher ein paar Kilo zuviel rum? Am Ende des Tages muss das Systemgewicht (Fahrer + Rad) den Berg hoch gebracht werden, da machen es 500 Gramm am Rahmen nun wirklich nicht aus...


Andere böse Zungen behaupten mit idealgewicht und 500g weniger bike im uphill einen deutlich unterschied zu verspüren. Selbige böse zungen behaupten, wenn sie das schon nicht merken, ist ihnen nicht mehr zu helfen..


----------



## tomac85 (24. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Ich meine mich erinnern zu wollen dass es hier um das spectral geht, ergo um ein AM bzw. Trailbike. Was hat das LUX hier verloren



Es ging um dein nervendes rumgeheule... wenn du ein leichteres Bike willst dann kauf was anderes und guck nit nach em AM mit plus Bereifung.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Januar 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> Und bevor ich mir ein langstelziges AM wie das Slide mit 67° Lenkwinkel zulege würde ich eher die Geo des Spectrals bevorzugen im Hinblick auf die Bergab-Fähigkeiten (um es mal gleich zu tun und per Papier Aussagen zu treffen ).



Das alte Spectral kann in Sachen Bergabqualitäten zumindest auf den Strecken in Finale Ligure und mit mir als Fahrer nicht mit dem Slide mithalten. 

Umso mehr habe ich mich auf das neue Spectral gefreut, das ja nicht nur an "Bergabgenehmigung" zugelegt hat, sondern auch einen potenteren Hinterbau bekommen haben soll, was man so liest. Ich bin mir nach wie vor sicher, dass es DAS Bike für alles sein kann. Beispiel AL 6.0, mein Favorit: Es bietet eine gute Ausgangsbasis für Tuning, so dass ich nach einem Invest in neue Laufräder, 2,3er Maxxis Schlappen und evtl. einen anderen Lenker inkl. Pedale auf etwa 13/13,1 kg käme. Wäre doch voll in Ordnung. Und wegen 200 g greife ich nicht zum Carbonrahmen.


----------



## _todde_ (24. Januar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Es ging um dein nervendes rumgeheule... wenn du ein leichteres Bike willst dann kauf was anderes und guck nit nach em AM mit plus Bereifung.


Du hast es nicht verstanden. 1. Heule ich nicht rum. 2. Suche ich nach keinem AM. 3. Bin ich mit meinen strive sehr viel besser aufgestellt als mit dem aktuellen spectral, up wie down ;-)
Ich diskutiere hier nur über die unsinnigkeit der aktuellen Entwicklung..


----------



## xck (24. Januar 2018)

Umso mehr habe ich mich auf das neue Spectral gefreut, das ja nicht nur an "Bergabgenehmigung" zugelegt hat, sondern auch einen potenteren Hinterbau bekommen haben soll, was man so liest. Ich bin mir nach wie vor sicher, dass es DAS Bike für alles sein kann. Beispiel AL 6.0, mein Favorit.,.

Das al6.0 finde ich auch interessant - bessere Alternativen sehe ich momentan nicht (für 2500 wohlgemerkt)


----------



## tomac85 (24. Januar 2018)

xck schrieb:


> Umso mehr habe ich mich auf das neue Spectral gefreut, das ja nicht nur an "Bergabgenehmigung" zugelegt hat, sondern auch einen potenteren Hinterbau bekommen haben soll, was man so liest. Ich bin mir nach wie vor sicher, dass es DAS Bike für alles sein kann. Beispiel AL 6.0, mein Favorit.,.
> 
> Das al6.0 finde ich auch interessant - bessere Alternativen sehe ich momentan nicht (für 2500 wohlgemerkt)



Würde die 500 mehr in die Hand nehmen und mir das CF 8 ordern. Waren am Samstag dort gewesen um nach em Rad für en Kumpel zu gucken. Finde den Rahmen ganz gut gelungen. Das einzige was mir am Rad nicht gefällt ist das PF Lager.
Edit: er hat sich anstelle des Al6 (wie er auch vor hatte) das CF8 bestellt


----------



## Seebl (24. Januar 2018)

Rein auf die Diskussion bezogen hätte Canyon sich einen Gefallen getan das Dingen einfach umzubennen.
Mit dieser eigenartigen Kategorieeinordnerei haben sie es ja noch bildlich dargestellt in welche Richtung sie es gerne positionieren möchten.

Macht eben jetzt wenig Sinn neben einem angegrauten Strive und dem vorkriegs Neuron (). Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Canyon-Palette letztendlich ausschaut wenn. Riecht sehr nach einer Ausrichtung an dem Markt der Staaten.


----------



## Bikeowl (24. Januar 2018)

An diejenigen die bereits Erfahrungen mit dem "alten" Spectral gemacht haben oder bereits das 2018er "Probe gesessen" haben. Wie siehts in Sachen Geo aus? Habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 90 cm und bin 1,89 m groß. Der Canyonrechner spuckt mir XL aus, empfiehlt aber L. 

Werde wohl zur Sicherheit vor einer Bestellung bei Canyon vorbei fahren um mich mal auf das Bike zu setzen.


----------



## tomac85 (24. Januar 2018)

XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (24. Januar 2018)

Das nun gemessene real Gewicht von 13,65 Kg für das AL 6.0 in Größe L finde ich vollkommen ok.
Ehrlich gesagt war das "alte" Spectral ein im Vergleich gesehen recht leichtes AllMountain. Schaut man sich Bikes anderer Hersteller in der selben Klasse an waren diese meist im Bereich 13,5-14 kg.
Insofern sehe ich es eher so dass das alte Spectral relativ leicht war und nun in Sachen Gewicht und Stabilität zugelegt hat.
13,65kg bei einem AL Rahmen in L halte ich aber noch absolut Allround und tourentauglich.

Wie oben aufgeführt würde es keinen Sinn machen das Neuron auf 140mm aufzubocken. Die 120mm Klasse ist beliebt und wird es wohl auch bleiben. Immerhin definiert jeder Mountainbiken für sich selbst und viele wollen einfach komfortabel Touren fahren und sind nicht auf der Enduro / Trail Schiene.

Was ich wiederum nicht verstehen ist, warum Canyon es nicht schafft die Gewichte auf der Homepage korrekt zu hinterlegen.

Die erkenntnis in punkt Gewicht macht das Spectral aber nun noch atrraktiver.


----------



## Karelia (24. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Andere böse Zungen behaupten mit idealgewicht und 500g weniger bike im uphill einen deutlich unterschied zu verspüren. Selbige böse zungen behaupten, wenn sie das schon nicht merken, ist ihnen nicht mehr zu helfen..



Den möcht' ich sehen, der weniger als 0,5% Gewichtsunterschied "deutlich" spürt...


----------



## Luci_11 (24. Januar 2018)

Karelia schrieb:


> Den möcht' ich sehen, der weniger als 0,5% Gewichtsunterschied "deutlich" spürt...


0.5 kg = ca. 5% und nicht wirklich merkbar, wenn nicht jedes Jahr was dazukommt !
Wie wir wissen liegt das Plus an Gewicht im Rahmen und wäre mit <= +500g bieim AL voll vertretbar für das Upgrade dieses Bikes - IMHO.
Der Rest der Unsicherheit kommt aus dem unterschiedlichen Komponentenmix (inklusive dicker Reifen!) und somit kann man nicht mehr zu den Vorgängern vergleichen.
Wenn man es leichter haben will, muss man wie immer - immer mehr in die Tasche greifen (CF) oder zumindest die schwereren Reifen runter hauen.
Ein AL 8.0 mit edler (und leichterer) FOX Factory Ausstattung zB gibt es ja gar nicht mehr..


----------



## l.o.k.i (25. Januar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Würde die 500 mehr in die Hand nehmen und mir das CF 8 ordern. Waren am Samstag dort gewesen um nach em Rad für en Kumpel zu gucken. Finde den Rahmen ganz gut gelungen. Das einzige was mir am Rad nicht gefällt ist das PF Lager.
> Edit: er hat sich anstelle des Al6 (wie er auch vor hatte) das CF8 bestellt



Was war am Ende ausschlaggebend das dein Kumpel das CF8 dem Al6 vorgezogen hat? Ich steh vor der selben Überlegung und tendiere eher zum Al6.


----------



## Karelia (25. Januar 2018)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> 0.5 kg = ca. 5% und nicht wirklich merkbar, wenn nicht jedes Jahr was dazukommt !
> Wie wir wissen liegt das Plus an Gewicht im Rahmen und wäre mit <= +500g bieim AL voll vertretbar für das Upgrade dieses Bikes - IMHO.
> Der Rest der Unsicherheit kommt aus dem unterschiedlichen Komponentenmix (inklusive dicker Reifen!) und somit kann man nicht mehr zu den Vorgängern vergleichen.
> Wenn man es leichter haben will, muss man wie immer - immer mehr in die Tasche greifen (CF) oder zumindest die schwereren Reifen runter hauen.
> Ein AL 8.0 mit edler (und leichterer) FOX Factory Ausstattung zB gibt es ja gar nicht mehr..



Vielleicht 5% wenn Du nur auf's Rad schaust. Aber das ist ja für die Leistung bergauf nicht alleine ausschlaggebend. Es geht am Ende des Tages um das Gesamtgewicht das bewegt werden muss, und da machen die 500Gramm am Rahmen nicht mal 0,5% aus:

Durchschnittsfahrer: 80kg
Rad:14kg
Klamotten/Schuhe/Helm: 5kg
Rucksack (Trinken, Werkzeug, KLeinkram): 5kg
*Summe: 104kg*

Ob der Rahmen jetzt 500gr mehr oder weniger wiegt, reißt es wie gesagt nicht groß raus. Und ich behaupte, dass den Unterschied kaum einer von uns Hobbyfahrern merkt, schon gar nicht "deutlich".


----------



## xck (25. Januar 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Was war am Ende ausschlaggebend das dein Kumpel das CF8 dem Al6 vorgezogen hat? Ich steh vor der selben Überlegung und tendiere eher zum Al6.



Überlege mir das auch. Nun das cf hat leichteren Rahmen sowie leichtere Laufräder, sollte also spritziger fahren. Zudem sieht die sattelstütze in Carbon „besser „ aus wenn man nicht auf Alu Schweißnähte steht.

Dagegen stehen nach Geschmack die Farben der höhere Preis, die Verfügbarkeit sowie der Punkt dass a ein neuer Rahmen kombiniert wird mit Mischung Carbon und Alu ( Hinterbau). Kann gutgehen aber wenn Kinderkrankheiten auftauchen würde mich das auch nicht überraschen..,


----------



## Belchenradler (25. Januar 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> An diejenigen die bereits Erfahrungen mit dem "alten" Spectral gemacht haben oder bereits das 2018er "Probe gesessen" haben. Wie siehts in Sachen Geo aus? Habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 90 cm und bin 1,89 m groß. Der Canyonrechner spuckt mir XL aus, empfiehlt aber L.
> 
> Werde wohl zur Sicherheit vor einer Bestellung bei Canyon vorbei fahren um mich mal auf das Bike zu setzen.


Gute Idee! Bei einer 90er Schrittlänge könnte es mit ausgefahrener 150er Reverb im XL Rahmen (Sitzrohr ist 4cm länger ist als im L Rahmen) nämlich etwas knapp werden mit der Beinlänge. Falls das aber passt, würde ich XL nehmen.


----------



## Takeru (25. Januar 2018)

Wie ist eure Meinung zum Vergleich der Varianten CF 8, CF 9 Pro und CF 9 SL?
Optisch sagt mir am meisten das CF 9SL zu. Nur ist es sein Geld Wert für einen Hobbyfahrer? 

Ich überlege derzeit stark mir das 9 Pro zuzulegen. Grund dafür ist für mich die bessere Federgabel/Dämpfer (Pike RCT3/Deluxe RT3) als beim CF8 , da diese die 3 Positionen (Open/pedal/lock) hat. Möchte die Dämpfung für die Bergauffahrt sperren können. 
Die Farbauswahl ist eher solala, aber naja.


----------



## _todde_ (25. Januar 2018)

Karelia schrieb:


> Vielleicht 5% wenn Du nur auf's Rad schaust. Aber das ist ja für die Leistung bergauf nicht alleine ausschlaggebend. Es geht am Ende des Tages um das Gesamtgewicht das bewegt werden muss, und da machen die 500Gramm am Rahmen nicht mal 0,5% aus:
> 
> Durchschnittsfahrer: 80kg
> Rad:14kg
> ...


Wer bist du, dass du mit deiner Milchmädchenrechnung für alle sprechen kannst und scheinbar allgemeingültige Behauptungen in den Raum stellst?! Wenn du den Unterschied nicht merken kannst, ist das einzig und allein dein Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Wer bist du, dass du mit deiner Milchmädchenrechnung für alle sprechen kannst und scheinbar allgemeingültige Behauptungen in den Raum stellst?! Wenn du den Unterschied nicht merken kannst, ist das einzig und allein dein Problem!


Naja... ich würde auch meinen, dass kaum einer (sicherlich nicht alle) den Unterschied zw. einem 13.5kg und einem 14kg Rad merken würden bei sonst ceteris paribus.


----------



## solo010 (25. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte mir auch gerne das Spectral zulegen. Jedoch bin ich mir unschlüssig ob das AL 6.0 oder AL 7.0. Bin nicht nur auf Trails unterwegs, sondern muss teilweise auch mal einen längeren Anstieg bewältigen. Sind aufgrund der neuen 1x12 Eagle noch große Unterschiede zur 2x11 zu erkennen oder sind diese marginal. Fahre derzeit noch eine 3x10 Schaltung auf einem Hardtail.

Wie sind die Sram Komponenten denn generell so im Gegensatz zur Shimano Reihe bzw. lohnt sich unter Umständen der Aufpreis von 200,- Euro zur XT Ausstattung?


----------



## jernejk (25. Januar 2018)

[QUOTE = "solo010, post: 15044761, member: 456098"] Hello everybody,
I would also like to grow the Spectral. However, I am undecided whether the AL 6.0 or AL 7.0. I am not only on trails, but sometimes I have to deal with a longer climb. Are due to the new 1x12 Eagle still big differences to recognize the 2x11 or are these marginal. Currently drive a 3x10 circuit on a hardtail.

How are the Sram components in general so in contrast to the Shimano series or is it worth the extra cost of 200, - Euro to XT equipment? [/ QUOTE]
Sorry for english:
With 1x12 Eagle I sruggleing to mentain balance at such low speed. I think that there si no need for 2x or 3x drivetrain.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... ich würde auch meinen, dass kaum einer (sicherlich nicht alle) den Unterschied zw. einem 13.5kg und einem 14kg Rad merken würden bei sonst ceteris paribus.



Wenn die 500 g bei den Laufrädern/Reifen eingespart werden, bin ich mir sicher, dass man es merkt.


----------



## filiale (25. Januar 2018)

ich finde die 104kg allgemeinrechtung ebenfalls totaler käse. ich fahre selten mit rucksack..und wenn ist da nur ein bissi  essen drin. meine bikeklamotten wiegen 2kg. ich wiege 70kg. plus 14kg bike macht 86kg zu 104kg. ja natürlich merkt man da den unterschied...besonders wenn ich 18kg weniger hochzutragen habe.


----------



## derduden (25. Januar 2018)

Also ich war die Tage da. Fazit:

- fährt sich nicht wie ein 14, irgendwas kg Bolide. Da hatte ich ja echt bedenken, wie sich das auf den ersten Metern anfühlt. (Grau ist nun mal alle Theorie)
- macht einen sehr aufgeräumten/runden Eindruck: Cockpit, Rahmen etc., da klappert nix.
- sieht in schwarz gut aus. Die Schweißnaht fällt kaum auf.

Summa summarum: Positiver Gesamteindruck. Steht nach wie vor auf meiner Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black_rider66 (25. Januar 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> An diejenigen die bereits Erfahrungen mit dem "alten" Spectral gemacht haben oder bereits das 2018er "Probe gesessen" haben. Wie siehts in Sachen Geo aus? Habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 90 cm und bin 1,89 m groß. Der Canyonrechner spuckt mir XL aus, empfiehlt aber L.
> 
> Werde wohl zur Sicherheit vor einer Bestellung bei Canyon vorbei fahren um mich mal auf das Bike zu setzen.



Hi. Habe das 2014er 8.0 und fahre bei gleicher Körperstatur sehr gut mit der Größe L. Habe mir jetzt auch das 2018er in L bestellt.


----------



## Bikeowl (25. Januar 2018)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> Hi. Habe das 2014er 8.0 und fahre bei gleicher Körperstatur sehr gut mit der Größe L. Habe mir jetzt auch das 2018er in L bestellt.



Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das XL dann zu klobig wird und man ein riesen Bock unter sich hat.

Aber danke für dein Feedback .


----------



## MTBmuc (25. Januar 2018)

Takeru schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung zum Vergleich der Varianten CF 8, CF 9 Pro und CF 9 SL?
> Optisch sagt mir am meisten das CF 9SL zu. Nur ist es sein Geld Wert für einen Hobbyfahrer?
> 
> Ich überlege derzeit stark mir das 9 Pro zuzulegen. Grund dafür ist für mich die bessere Federgabel/Dämpfer (Pike RCT3/Deluxe RT3) als beim CF8 , da diese die 3 Positionen (Open/pedal/lock) hat. Möchte die Dämpfung für die Bergauffahrt sperren können.
> Die Farbauswahl ist eher solala, aber naja.



Das 9.0 Pro finde ich auch attraktiv, u.a. auch wegen der schmaleren Reifen als bei den anderen Modellen. Nur die Laufräder sehen nicht so cool aus wie beim 8.0. ;-) Außerdem hat das Pro mit einem 1x12-Antrieb ein vergleichsweise großes 34er Kettenblatt und könnte beim bergauf fahren im leichtesten Gang noch recht schwer zu treten sein - da fehlt mir persönlich aber die Erfahrung mit 1x12.

Das 9.0 SL hat natürlich noch mal 500g weniger, aber mir persönlich sind 1000 Euro mehr dafür zu viel...


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Januar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> beim bergauf fahren im leichtesten Gang noch recht schwer zu treten sein -


Ich habe ein 32T vorn. Ist nicht so viel kleiner. Eher geht dir das VR in die Höhe als dass du Rampen findest, an denen das zu schwer zu treten ist.


----------



## black_rider66 (26. Januar 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das XL dann zu klobig wird und man ein riesen Bock unter sich hat.
> 
> Aber danke für dein Feedback .



Ja genau. Habe auf dem neuen XL gesessen und mit meinen 1.88m fand ich es fürs Trailer biken zu groß. Aber das ist ja nur mein persönlicher Eindruck.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Januar 2018)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> Ja genau. Habe auf dem neuen XL gesessen und mit meinen 1.88m fand ich es fürs Trailer biken zu groß. Aber das ist ja nur mein persönlicher Eindruck.


Ich fahr mit 1.80 und 86Sl auch ein M (2017) und komme gut damit zurecht. Kommt doch immer darauf an, wie man die Trails angeht. Ich fahre gern langsame technische Passagen und da ist das kleinere Rad besser. Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich L nicht probiert habe.


----------



## Takeru (26. Januar 2018)

Hat jemand von euch bereits ein Spectral in den möglichen Farben "Rallye blue" oder "Forest flare"?
Kann mich nicht entscheiden welches der beiden das geringere Übel ist . Nur anhand der einen Ansicht von der canyon page kann ich mich nicht entscheiden.  Vom "Forest flare" findet man zu mindestens ein paar Bilder, aber vom "Rallye blue" noch gar nichts.


----------



## MTBmuc (26. Januar 2018)

Takeru schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch bereits ein Spectral in den möglichen Farben "Rallye blue" oder "Forest flare"?
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden welches der beiden das geringere Übel ist . Nur anhand der einen Ansicht von der canyon page kann ich mich nicht entscheiden.  Vom "Forest flare" findet man zu mindestens ein paar Bilder, aber vom "Rallye blue" noch gar nichts.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen - ich habe auch nichts gefunden. Forest Flare stand im Showroom, als ich da war - auf Basis dieses Eindrucks würde ich mich für rallye blue entscheiden...

Tendierst Du zum Pro?


----------



## MTBmuc (26. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 32T vorn. Ist nicht so viel kleiner. Eher geht dir das VR in die Höhe als dass du Rampen findest, an denen das zu schwer zu treten ist.



Danke! Ok, bin gespannt. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich vorne ein 26T dran gemacht (bei 1x12), daher klang 34T ziemlich hart. :-D
Hat sonst jemand hier Erfahrungswerte dazu?


----------



## Bikeowl (26. Januar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen - ich habe auch nichts gefunden. Forest Flare stand im Showroom, als ich da war - auf Basis dieses Eindrucks würde ich mich für rallye blue entscheiden...
> 
> Tendierst Du zum Pro?



Hast du zufällig von dem Rad im Showroom ein Foto gemacht ? 

Würde gerne wissen wie die Farbkombinationen Forest Flare in natura aussieht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (26. Januar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Danke! Ok, bin gespannt. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich vorne ein 26T dran gemacht (bei 1x12), daher klang 34T ziemlich hart. :-D


Das ist aber ein Scherz oder? Mit 26-50 kannst du Wände hochfahren.

34-50 liegt etwa bei 30-42 was ich jetzt schon ne Weile fahre. Selbst am 29er ist es okay.


----------



## MTBmuc (26. Januar 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig von dem Rad im Showroom ein Foto gemacht ?



Zufälligerweise sogar zwei. ;-)


----------



## MTBmuc (26. Januar 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Scherz oder? Mit 26-50 kannst du Wände hochfahren.
> 
> 34-50 liegt etwa bei 30-42 was ich jetzt schon ne Weile fahre. Selbst am 29er ist es okay.



OK, danke für die Info. War tatsächlich kein Scherz - sein Mantra ist, den leichtesten Gang nur als Notreserve zu haben, aber in der Regel nicht zu fahren...


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Januar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> OK, danke für die Info. War tatsächlich kein Scherz - sein Mantra ist, den leichtesten Gang nur als Notreserve zu haben, aber in der Regel nicht zu fahren...


Aber selbst bei 25/10 kommst du nicht vom Fleck. 

Normal wird 32T bei 12fach verbaut. 34 geht auch noch. 26 wäre mir viel zu klein.


----------



## Bikeowl (26. Januar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Zufälligerweise sogar zwei. ;-)


 
Cool, danke!

Die Farbe und Austattungslinie ist mein Favorit. (sieht in Größe M gar nicht so klein aus )


----------



## Takeru (26. Januar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Tendierst Du zum Pro?



Entweder Pro oder SL. Aufgrund der Farbe und des Gewichtes wäre ich beim SL. Aber der Preis ist echt saftig....
Vielen dank für die beiden Fotos. Hilft bei der Entscheiden etwas weiter  Hoffe noch auf ein Foto von rallye blue zu sehen.


----------



## _todde_ (26. Januar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Zufälligerweise sogar zwei. ;-)


Ich kann mich einfach an das Design nicht gewöhnen. Fett und abgrundtief hässlich. Sry!


----------



## xck (26. Januar 2018)

Tja so sind die Geschmäcker verschieden - designtechnisch finde ich es top , hab mir das al 6 in rot bestellt


----------



## rudi-ritzel (26. Januar 2018)

Das CF Könnte auch eins dieser Porsche/BMW/Mercedes Space bikes aus den 90er sein
Wenn ich eins der beiden nehmen müsste wäre es wohl das AL. Beim CF hätte ich zu viel Angst ausgelacht zu werden 
Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Da wird es sicher Leute finden, die das bullige, martialisch anmutende Stück Rahmenkunst geil finden werden. Zumal es die aggressiven Gene des Bikes unterstreichen. Ich vermute aber, dass es nur die „ungeschickte“ Art der Lackierung ist, die die bikes unglücklich aussehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baxxter (26. Januar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Zufälligerweise sogar zwei. ;-)


Finde das Design mega geil


----------



## rudi-ritzel (26. Januar 2018)

Manchmal braucht es etwas Zeit die wahre Schönheit zu erkennen. Damals fand ich das Klein Mantra auch hässlich wie die Nacht. Heute könnte ich mir auch eine Liebschaft mit ihr vorstellen.


----------



## greenxdoor (26. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Sehe ich die Sache richtig, dass bei keinem Spectral Boostlaufräder verbaut sind? Die Gabeln sind zumindest alle Non-Boost. Wie sieht es mit den Hinterrädern aus?


----------



## bartos0815 (26. Januar 2018)

greenxdoor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Sehe ich die Sache richtig, dass bei keinem Spectral Boostlaufräder verbaut sind? Die Gabeln sind zumindest alle Non-Boost. Wie sieht es mit den Hinterrädern aus?


Beides boost!


----------



## MTBmuc (26. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Normal wird 32T bei 12fach verbaut. 34 geht auch noch.



Danke. Ich schaue mal, wie es sich fährt. Evtl. kommt dann doch ein 32T oder ein ovales dran...


----------



## MTBmuc (26. Januar 2018)

Takeru schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Farbe und des Gewichtes wäre ich beim SL



So geht's - mich hält genau die Farbe vom SL ab. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenxdoor (26. Januar 2018)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort! Was ich aber nicht verstehe, bei allen MTB´s mit Boostgabel wird dies in den Details angegeben, außer beim Spectral nicht. Diese Angabe kann Canyon doch nicht vergessen haben!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Januar 2018)

Bekommt man heute überhaupt noch Gabeln ohne Boost? Insofern dürfte Boost bei den neuen Modellen eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, oder nicht?


----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Bekommt man heute überhaupt noch Gabeln ohne Boost? Insofern dürfte Boost bei den neuen Modellen eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, oder nicht?



Stimmt, aber das heißt nicht dass man es auch will  Ich hab gehört es gibt noch Wesen auf der Erde die mit 26" fahren wollen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Januar 2018)




----------



## Rick7 (26. Januar 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> Cool, danke!
> 
> Die Farbe und Austattungslinie ist mein Favorit. (sieht in Größe M gar nicht so klein aus )



Hab die Bilder vom forest flare die ich showroom gemacht habe leider nich mehr am handy...aber ich kann nur sagen dass es live ziemlich geil aussieht. Schon ne krasse Farb Kombo, aber mutig und wenn man auf sowas steht echt gelungen. Ich würde es in der Farbe nehmen.


----------



## Takeru (29. Januar 2018)

Hat bereits jemand Fotos von der "Rallye blue" Farbkombi?


----------



## Heinemma (29. Januar 2018)

Guten Abend. Weiß jemand ob der Rahmen vom AL 6.0 in Stealth anodisiert/eloxiert oder schwarz lackiert/pulverbeschichtet Ist? Liegt das Gewicht jetzt tatsächlich unter den offiziell angegebenen 14,2 kg. Es war mal weiter vorne die Rede von 13,65. Kann das berits jemand weiteres bestätigen.
 MfG


----------



## jernejk (30. Januar 2018)

Heinemma schrieb:


> Guten Abend. Weiß jemand ob der Rahmen vom AL 6.0 in Stealth anodisiert/eloxiert oder schwarz lackiert/pulverbeschichtet Ist? Liegt das Gewicht jetzt tatsächlich unter den offiziell angegebenen 14,2 kg. Es war mal weiter vorne die Rede von 13,65. Kann das berits jemand weiteres bestätigen.
> MfG


It is powdercoated and my AL6 in size L saw 13,65 kg as it came out of the box, without pedals.

PS: the scale is quite accurate.


----------



## jmertgen (30. Januar 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> It is powdercoated and my AL6 in size L saw 13,65 kg as it came out of the box, without pedals.
> 
> PS: the scale is quite accurate.


Es ist Anodisiert... Und nicht pulverbeschichtet....! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jernejk (30. Januar 2018)

I am not a "paint engineer" so I could be wrong, but think that the anodised finish would leave aluminium texture. This one is a bit rough, like plastic handle on my pan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (30. Januar 2018)

thats the classic surface of a (hard coat) anodisation 
Powder coat finish is smooth like wet paint.


----------



## jernejk (30. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> thats the classic surface of a (hard coat) anodisation
> Powder coat finish is smooth like wet paint.


Sorry, my bad!


----------



## Rick7 (30. Januar 2018)

no problem


----------



## Jobal (30. Januar 2018)

Nö, dieses Jahr kein neues Spectral. Finde keine Farb/Ausstattungskombi die mich anspricht, SRAM/stealth wäre das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen könnte, aber selbst da finde ich das neue Rahmendesign extrem plump. Dazu kommt noch das hohe Gewicht u. (teilweise) die 2.6er Reifen. Schade, aber da haben sie sich m.M. nach keinen guten Wurf geleistet.

Ich hoffe auf die 2019er Version, bin mal gespannt auf die Fahrberichte von Leuten, die den direkten Vergleich zw. einer 15/16/17er Version u. den 2018ern haben.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## jurcadan (30. Januar 2018)

[QUOTE = "jernejk, post: 15054824, member: 396182"] Sorry, my bad! : Oops:[/ QUOTE]
*jernejk **, *can you give us some impressions about how the bike rides?
Thanks


----------



## Heinemma (30. Januar 2018)

Thanks for  the  fast answer. Could you please check at your L frame if there is enough space for a big  0,7l bottle?


----------



## jernejk (30. Januar 2018)

jurcadan schrieb:


> [QUOTE = "jernejk, post: 15054824, member: 396182"] Sorry, my bad! : Oops:[/ QUOTE]
> *jernejk **, *can you give us some impressions about how the bike rides?
> Thanks



I did just one short ride (cca. 20 km and 500 m of elevation gain). I came from "beefed up" Giant Reign 2015 1 M with Fox 36 factory RC2 170mm, CCDB Coil, Magura MT7, Easton Arc40, Magic Mary SG,... and this Spectral seem very playful. Even though I was riding coil shock on previous bike, the Spectral really do well with small bumps - you feel the feedback from the ground but it is not harsh and annoying. The front end seems really high, but it is still on stock setup (with some spacers unther the stem) and I just squeese in the L size (181 cm). It gives me the feel that I am "in" the bike, not "on" the bike, like I was on a just a bit too small Reign. I rode Schwalbe so have to get used to Maxxis, but Rock Razor SG Addix Soft did much better in the mud than Recon did (same conditions).
My friend that rides with me most of the time said that I have never seem so light and playful on our local track, so I think that I will love that bike when I get used to it.


----------



## jernejk (30. Januar 2018)

Heinemma schrieb:


> Thanks for  the  fast answer. Could you please check at your L frame if there is enough space for a big  0,7l bottle?


Sorry, I don't use water bottles. If I find some time, I can messaure the space, if it helps...


----------



## jurcadan (30. Januar 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> I did just one short ride (cca. 20 km and 500 m of elevation gain). I came from "beefed up" Giant Reign 2015 1 M with Fox 36 factory RC2 170mm, CCDB Coil, Magura MT7, Easton Arc40, Magic Mary SG,... and this Spectral seem very playful. Even though I was riding coil shock on previous bike, the Spectral really do well with small bumps - you feel the feedback from the ground but it is not harsh and annoying. The front end seems really high, but it is still on stock setup (with some spacers unther the stem) and I just squeese in the L size (181 cm). It gives me the feel that I am "in" the bike, not "on" the bike, like I was on a just a bit too small Reign. I rode Schwalbe so have to get used to Maxxis, but Rock Razor SG Addix Soft did much better in the mud than Recon did (same conditions).
> My friend that rides with me most of the time said that I have never seem so light and playful on our local track, so I think that I will love that bike when I get used to it.


Thanks for the information, I am waiting for mine to arrive... so it is good to hear good news about the bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeowl (30. Januar 2018)

Wer hat hier schon ein Spectral geordert? Und falls ja und welcher Austattungslinie und Farbe.


----------



## Takeru (30. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mich heute endlich entschieden und habe mir das CF 9.0 SL bestellt.

Meine Freude wurde hierbei leider gleich wieder getrübt, da laut Homepage eine Verfügbarkeit von 12.3.-17.3. angegeben wird, aber in der Auftragsbestätigung wird mir ein voraussichtlicher Versand von 20.5.-25.5. zugewiesen 

Beschwerde-Mail ist gerade im Entstehen, der Chat Support ist in der Hinsicht eher


----------



## bartos0815 (30. Januar 2018)

Takeru schrieb:


> da laut Homepage eine Verfügbarkeit von 12.3.-17.3. angegeben wird, aber in der Auftragsbestätigung wird mir ein voraussichtlicher Versand von 20.5.-25.5. zugewiesen
> B/QUOTE]


und es geht wieder los... same shit different year!


----------



## Bikeowl (30. Januar 2018)

Takeru schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute endlich entschieden und habe mir das CF 9.0 SL bestellt.
> 
> Meine Freude wurde hierbei leider gleich wieder getrübt, da laut Homepage eine Verfügbarkeit von 12.3.-17.3. angegeben wird, aber in der Auftragsbestätigung wird mir ein voraussichtlicher Versand von 20.5.-25.5. zugewiesen
> 
> Beschwerde-Mail ist gerade im Entstehen, der Chat Support ist in der Hinsicht eher



Wie bitte?? Berichte bitte mal was bei rum kommt.

Eig. wollte ich das Rad dieses Jahr noch fahren .

Wird ja langsam immer unattraktivere bei Canyon zu bestellen...


----------



## filiale (30. Januar 2018)

Die Termine haben mit der Produktionsstrasse zu tun und den verfügbaren Anbauteilen. Es gab dazu vor nicht allzulanger Zeit eine gute Erklärung auf Facebook. Prinzipiell müßte Canyon die Termine im Wochenryhmus ändern. Das macht aber keinen Sinn weil die Leute sonst komplett durcheinander kommen. Abhängig von der Menge der Bestellungen zu einem Modell, der gerade aktuell montierten Räder und der Anbauteile verschieben sich die Termin sowieso ständig.


----------



## MTBmuc (30. Januar 2018)

Takeru schrieb:


> Meine Freude wurde hierbei leider gleich wieder getrübt



2 Monate Verzögerung gegenüber den Angaben auf der Website sind heftig...

Ich habe mich für das CF 9.0 Pro in rally blue entschieden und ähnliches erlebt, wenn auch abgeschwächt: Auf der Website und in der Bestätigungsmail stand als Versandwoche 22.-26.01., das wurde mittlerweile auf den 12.-16.02. verschoben. Da die Versandtermine auf der Website aber noch weiter weggerutscht sind, bin ich unsicher, ob der Termin gehalten werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmuc (30. Januar 2018)

Takeru schrieb:


> Beschwerde-Mail ist gerade im Entstehen, der Chat Support ist in der Hinsicht eher



Was sagt denn der Support?


----------



## Takeru (30. Januar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Was sagt denn der Support?



Habe mich bis jetzt nur per Chat an die gewendet. Nachdem ich meine Situation erklärt habe kamen so "hilfreiche" Kommentare wie: "Es muss sich hier um einen Fehler bei der Website handeln"... Oder nach mehreren Versuchen denen ein Entgegenkommen hervor zu locken, ohne gleich direkt danach zu fragen, wurde mir mit: ".... sie kann jetzt keines hervor zaubern." geantwortet   ....was soll man dazu sagen.

Die Art und Weise was der Support teilweise geschrieben hat ist nicht gerade Kunden orientiert.

Da ich nicht weiß ob die irgendwas davon protokollieren und ob dies noch mehrere von Canyon mitbekommen, werde ich das Ganze noch einmal per Mail versuchen.


----------



## Takeru (30. Januar 2018)

Das Beste ist ja eigentlich folgendes:
https://www.canyon.com/de-at/mtb/spectral/2018/spectral-cf-9-0-sl.html
Verfügbarkeit in L ist nach wie vor 12.3.-17.3.*

Zitat aus der Homepage: "* _*Dies ist der Zeitraum in dem wir Dein Rad versenden, wenn Deine Bestellung heute bei uns eingeht und Du im Anschluss daran Deine Auftragsbestätigung erhältst.* Bitte beachte, dass die Lieferzeit ab Versandzeitpunkt bei einer Lieferadresse innerhalb Deutschlands 1-3 Werktage und außerhalb Deutschlands 2-10 Werktage beträgt.„AB LAGER LIEFERBAR“ bezeichnete Artikel werden wir spätestens innerhalb von 5 Werktagen versenden. Die genannten Lieferzeiten gelten entsprechend.Ist Dein Wunschrad “AUSVERKAUFT“, freuen sich unsere Mitarbeiter mit Dir über unseren Onlinechat oder telefonisch nach einer optimalen Alternative für Dich zu schauen. Die Versandzeiträume bereits bestehender Aufträge sind von Veränderungen der Zeiträume nicht betroffen. Die genannten Versandzeiträume beziehen sich nur auf kommende Bestellungen._


----------



## xck (30. Januar 2018)

Habe am Donnerstag Abend bestellt- am Samstagmorgen wurde geliefert. Spectral AL 6.0 in Rot in Größe L
Das war sofort lieferbar, steht also fertig verpackt irgendwo rum. Bei den Lieferterminen in der Zukunft ist das halt ein gewisses Glücksspiel..


----------



## Bikeowl (30. Januar 2018)

xck schrieb:


> Habe am Donnerstag Abend bestellt- am Samstagmorgen wurde geliefert. Spectral AL 6.0 in Rot in Größe L
> Das war sofort lieferbar, steht also fertig verpackt irgendwo rum. Bei den Lieferterminen in der Zukunft ist das halt ein gewisses Glücksspiel..


L bei welcher Größe und Schrittlänge ? 

Schick mal ein Foto von dem roten Gerät


----------



## taifi (30. Januar 2018)

Haven`t there been deliveries of the new Spectral ? Some pictures please ...i still have 1 month to wait


----------



## derduden (30. Januar 2018)

Und alle fleissig wiegen bitte!


----------



## xck (30. Januar 2018)

185cm / 88cm


----------



## xck (30. Januar 2018)

Hier mal das Cockpit des AL 6.0


----------



## filiale (30. Januar 2018)

xck schrieb:


> 185cm / 88cm



Das Fahrrad wiegen wäre wichtiger als Deine Größenangabe, da die Gewichtsangaben auf der Homepage von Canyon nicht stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skatoon92 (31. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir das AL 6.0 Stealth in M letzte woche Dienstag auf Mittwoch nacht bestellt. Laut bestätigung war der Versandtermin 29.1-2.2. Mittwochs mittags bekam ich von der DHL dann eine email das ein Paket von Canyon am Donnerstag kommen soll. Bei mir kam es also schneller als von Canyon genannt  . Konnte das Fahrrad nur leider nicht annehmen und musste es am Samstag in der Post Filiale holen. Für mich passt größe M perfekt. 1,81m SL 85cm. Sieht auch einfach nur hammer aus! 

Ich versuche das Bike die tage mal zu wiegen und berichte euch dann.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Januar 2018)

Skatoon92 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das AL 6.0 Stealth in M letzte woche Dienstag auf Mittwoch nacht bestellt. Laut bestätigung war der Versandtermin 29.1-2.2. Mittwochs mittags bekam ich von der DHL dann eine email das ein Paket von Canyon am Donnerstag kommen soll. Bei mir kam es also schneller als von Canyon genannt  . Konnte das Fahrrad nur leider nicht annehmen und musste es am Samstag in der Post Filiale holen. Für mich passt größe M perfekt. 1,81m SL 85cm. Sieht auch einfach nur hammer aus!
> 
> Ich versuche das Bike die tage mal zu wiegen und berichte euch dann.


Jetzt sofort! Aber los! Und dann noch Fotos machen.


----------



## MTBmuc (31. Januar 2018)

Bei mir kam gerade eine Woche Verzögerung hinzu...


----------



## Ridecanyon (31. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Jetzt sofort! Aber los! Und dann noch Fotos machen.


Bilder gibt's auch hier: https://www.instagram.com/p/BemmWNQAAJ9/


----------



## black_rider66 (31. Januar 2018)

Wiegen nicht vergessen!


----------



## Bikeowl (31. Januar 2018)

Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach der Aufpreis von 1000€ für das CF 8.0 im Vergleich zum CF 9.0 Pro?


----------



## carasc (31. Januar 2018)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Bilder gibt's auch hier: https://www.instagram.com/p/BemmWNQAAJ9/


Die Farbe kommt auf den Bildern Klasse. Wenn der Stützen Auszug so für dich passt hatte ich es wahrscheinlich eine Nummer  größer gewählt. Aber die muss es ja passen.


----------



## Ridecanyon (31. Januar 2018)

carasc schrieb:


> Die Farbe kommt auf den Bildern Klasse. Wenn der Stützen Auszug so für dich passt hatte ich es wahrscheinlich eine Nummer  größer gewählt. Aber die muss es ja passen.


Ich weiß grad nicht, ob du mich anspricht, aber das ist nicht mein neues Bike, habe nur den hashtag #canyonspectral auf instagram abonniert und die Bilder gefunden. Für mich ist bis auf weiteres kein neues Bike drin wegen Hausbau...


----------



## carasc (1. Februar 2018)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Ich weiß grad nicht, ob du mich anspricht, aber das ist nicht mein neues Bike, habe nur den hashtag #canyonspectral auf instagram abonniert und die Bilder gefunden. Für mich ist bis auf weiteres kein neues Bike drin wegen Hausbau...


Oh, sorry. Nichts desto trotz, schöne Farb kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HellRico (1. Februar 2018)

Hi all, 
Comparing specs between AL6 and CF8 that are fitted identically (only seatpost are different but KS is lighter than SRAM, and wheels with 60x2g difference). Frame of AL is 120g heavier. So we have about 250g between AL and CF and not 900g. Where is the mistake?


----------



## Rick7 (1. Februar 2018)

Thats exactly what many people thought  Until now theres no explanation for it.


----------



## derduden (1. Februar 2018)

Marketing: die Leute sollen die nächst höhere Kategorie kaufen...


----------



## bartos0815 (1. Februar 2018)

unfähigkeit zu wiegen und richtig zu posten!
von dem abgesehen glaub ich nicht dass das gewicht vom alurahmen stimmt....


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Februar 2018)

Könnte aber sein. 

Fakt ist, das AL 6.0 in Größe L wiegt laut Messung von @jernejk 13,65 kg. Berücksichtigt man die paar leichteren Komponenten beim CF 8.0 und die Tatsache, dass Canyon das Gewicht immer in Größe M angibt, so dürften die 13,2 kg für das CF 8.0 durchaus realistisch sein. Insofern dürften die angegebenen 14,2 kg für das Al 6.0 durchaus als Triebfeder zu verstehen sein, zum Carbonkauf zu animieren. Ich glaube nämlich kaum, dass sich jeder die Mühe macht, die Komponenten aufzuaddieren - selbst wenn Canyon die Einzelgewichte teils angibt.


----------



## _todde_ (1. Februar 2018)

Die Mühe sollte sich ein direktversender machen! Falsche Angaben auf deren website kann wegen einem zu hohem gewicht und dann auch noch nicht mal der Realität entsprechend für viele ein ausschlusskriterium sein. Beim händler um die ecke kann ich mir das teil wiegen lassen, wozu canyon im showroom ja noch nicht mal in der lage ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elgordinho (1. Februar 2018)

Also ich habe vor ein paar Tagen das Spectral Al 7.0  Größe L bekommen und mit meinen Xt Klickpedalen bringt es 14,1kg auf die Waage. Hoffe konnte euch damit helfen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Februar 2018)

Das wären ca. 13,75 kg ohne Pedale, richtig?


----------



## elgordinho (1. Februar 2018)

Die Pedalen werden mit 408gr im Netz angegeben. Von daher kann das schon so ca stimmen. Plusminus 100gr vielleicht, es kann sein das die Waage eine leichte Abweichung hat.


----------



## _todde_ (1. Februar 2018)

elgordinho schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor ein paar Tagen das Spectral Al 7.0  Größe L bekommen und mit meinen Xt Klickpedalen bringt es 14,1kg auf die Waage. Hoffe konnte euch damit helfen.


Stimmt eigentlich der rest der angaben auf der homepage, anbauteile etc.? Wenn schon die Gewichtsangabe nicht stimmt...


----------



## elgordinho (1. Februar 2018)

Ja also bis jetzt ist alles dran was dran sein sollte.


----------



## Rick7 (1. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich der rest der angaben auf der homepage, anbauteile etc.? Wenn schon die Gewichtsangabe nicht stimmt...



ach todde du alter Motzer 
Jetz kauf dir halt endlich n Canyon und gut is...


----------



## _todde_ (1. Februar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ach todde du alter Motzer
> Jetz kauf dir halt endlich n Canyon und gut is...


Ist doch wahr mensch... können die nicht einfach mal ordentlich arbeiten da in Koblenz??? Sauladen echt hey...

Hab schon das strive...

Edit: muss jetzt nur noch den schriftzug abkratzen, muss ja nicht jeder von weitem erkennen dass ich diese hutziputzi bude unterstütze.. schon peinlich genug


----------



## burnyourfire (1. Februar 2018)

Habe gestern mein Spectral AL 6.0 bekommen.
Ja, es sind alle korrekten Anbauteile dran.

Gewicht (komplett zusammengebaut, ohne Pedale, Farbe stealth, Rahmengröße M):
13,5 kg

Habe dreimal mit einer erfahrungsgemäß recht genauen Waage gewogen.

Anbei noch ein Foto (nur als kleiner Beweis, dass ich das Rad tatsächlich habe...)


----------



## HellRico (1. Februar 2018)

wow 13.5. I love It. 

TY so much burn


----------



## KoolAid (2. Februar 2018)

burnyourfire schrieb:


> Habe gestern mein Spectral AL 6.0 bekommen.
> Ja, es sind alle korrekten Anbauteile dran.
> 
> Gewicht (komplett zusammengebaut, ohne Pedale, Farbe stealth, Rahmengröße M):
> ...



Schönes Rad! Ich hab mir auch ein AL 6.0 in XL bestellt. Leider muss ich noch bis März warten.  Ich würde mich sehr über mehr Bilder und Erfahrungen freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (2. Februar 2018)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Reifenfreiheit bei dem 2.6er Reifen aus? (Bei Canyon weiß man ja nie ob ihnen die Ausstattung erst nachträglich 
eingefallen ist) Danke!!


----------



## Skatoon92 (2. Februar 2018)

Bin bei meinem AL 6.0 Gr M auch auf 13,5kg gekommen. 




firevsh2o schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Reifenfreiheit bei dem 2.6er Reifen aus? (Bei Canyon weiß man ja nie ob ihnen die Ausstattung erst nachträglich
> eingefallen ist) Danke!!



Die Reifen drehen sich auf jedenfall


----------



## _todde_ (2. Februar 2018)

Skatoon92 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 692441 Bin bei meinem AL 6.0 Gr M auch auf 13,5kg gekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Reifen drehen sich auf jedenfall


Geht das vielleicht auch etwas konkreter?


----------



## mannyms (2. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Geht das vielleicht auch etwas konkreter?



Ziemlich genau 1 cm.


----------



## All_mtn (2. Februar 2018)

Angenommen Canyon gibt die Gewicht extra falsch an damit man das nächst höhere oder gar das Carbon Modell kauft wäre das ziemlich dumm, ich mein die Schaden sich damit doch selbst.
Wenn ich Betrag x zur Verfügung habe und das Angebot beim Mitbewerber besser ist dann gehe ich doch da hin und gebe nicht mehr Geld aus als ich eigenlich will / kann.
Von daher, mir will immer noch nicht in den Kopf warum die gewichte nicht korrekt aufgeführt werden.


----------



## bartos0815 (2. Februar 2018)

Wahrscheinlich ist wiegen einfach nicht drinnen! Viel zu viel Aufwand! 
Da wird halt das Gewicht gewürfelt ganz einfach schnell und billig!


----------



## trailblitz (2. Februar 2018)

Moin,

mal ne Frage zur generellen Ausrichtung des neuen Spectrals.
Wie seht Ihr denn so die Tourentauglichkeit (also keine Trailhatz) sondern z.B. bei nem Alpencross im Vergleich zum zB. alten Spectral oder zum Neuron?

Ist etwas allgemein formuliert, dachte ich frag trotzdem mal.
Interesssiert sicher nicht nur mich....

Grüße 
Micha


----------



## All_mtn (2. Februar 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne Frage zur generellen Ausrichtung des neuen Spectrals.
> Wie seht Ihr denn so die Tourentauglichkeit (also keine Trailhatz) sondern z.B. bei nem Alpencross im Vergleich zum zB. alten Spectral oder zum Neuron?
> ...


Da das Gewicht nun dank Forumrecherche etc. wahrscheinlich niedriger ausfällt als auf der Hompgae angegeben und sich die Geometrie nicht starkt verändert hat im Vergleich zum Vorgänger , sollte das Spectral weiterhin ein guter Allrounder mit Abfahrtstendenzen sein.
Aber eigene Erfahrungen habe ich keine.
Das Neuron ist der "klassiche" Tourer, wenn du also weniger schwere Trails fährst und und eher lange Touren mit viel HM ist das Neuron ggf. besser geeignet.


----------



## Belchenradler (2. Februar 2018)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Da das Gewicht nun dank Forumrecherche etc. wahrscheinlich niedriger ausfällt als auf der Hompgae angegeben und sich die Geometrie nicht starkt verändert hat im Vergleich zum Vorgänger , sollte das Spectral weiterhin ein guter Allrounder mit Abfahrtstendenzen sein.
> Aber eigene Erfahrungen habe ich keine.
> Das Neuron ist der "klassiche" Tourer, wenn du also weniger schwere Trails fährst und und eher lange Touren mit viel HM ist das Neuron ggf. besser geeignet.


Das sehe ich auch so. Tourentauglich sind sowohl das alte, als auch bestimmt das neue Spectral. Das Neuron ist es ohnehin. Nur die Ausrichtung ist etwas unterschiedlich. Wer eher auf breiten Schotter- Forstwegen und auf leichten Trails (S0-S1) unterwegs ist für den reicht das Neuron vollkommen aus. Wer aber auch gerne mal technisch anspruchsvollere Trails fährt für den bietet das Spectral ein breiteres Einsatzgebiet.

Für 2499.- gibt es sowohl das neue Spectral AL6 als auch das Neuron AL8. Alle neuen Modelle mit Einfachantrieb haben inzwischen - dank Eagle 12-fach - eine größere Bandbreite, als die bisherigen 11-fach Spectral EX-Modelle, was für Alpencross, etc. sicherlich vorteilhaft ist. Das Spectral hat die modernere, abfahrtstauglichere Geometrie, ist etwas schwerer, hat aber eben auch deutlich mehr Federweg. Das Neuron hat ab Größe M 29er Laufräder. Geschmacksache. Wenn der Alpencross so aussieht, dass er auch öfters typisch alpine, verblockte Passagen beinhaltet, würde ich zum Spectral greifen, egal ob alt oder neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (2. Februar 2018)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Tourentauglich sind sowohl das alte, als auch bestimmt das neue Spectral. Das Neuron ist es ohnehin. Nur die Ausrichtung ist etwas unterschiedlich. Wer eher auf breiten Schotter- Forstwegen und auf leichten Trails (S0-S1) unterwegs ist für den reicht das Neuron vollkommen aus. Wer aber auch gerne mal technisch anspruchsvollere Trails fährt für den bietet das Spectral ein breiteres Einsatzgebiet...


Mit solchen Behauptungen wäre ich vorsichtig! Das neuron kann deutlich mehr einstecken als nur forstweg schotter...


----------



## Belchenradler (2. Februar 2018)

... ich hatte geschrieben: Schotter-Forstwege UND auf leichten Trails (S0-S1). Klar kann ein versierter Fahrer, je nach Fahrkönnen und Belastbarkeit, einiges an fehlendem Federweg und suboptimaler Geometrie kompensieren, aber macht das dauerhaft Spass? Spätestens ab S2 hat ein Spectral klare Vorteile im Vergleich zum Neuron.


----------



## _todde_ (2. Februar 2018)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> ... ich hatte geschrieben: Schotter-Forstwege UND auf leichten Trails (S0-S1). Klar kann ein versierter Fahrer, je nach Fahrkönnen und Belastbarkeit, einiges an fehlendem Federweg und suboptimaler Geometrie kompensieren, aber macht das dauerhaft Spass? Spätestens ab S2 hat ein Spectral klare Vorteile im Vergleich zum Neuron.


Sorry. Nimms bitte nicht persönlich. Für mich klingt dein geblubber nach ner 0815 Beratung ala canyon...
Klar macht das spass! Hat vor 20 jahren auch spass gemacht und da hatte sich keiner über Geometrien und plusbereifung nen kopp gemacht... S3 geht verdammt gut mit dem neuron! Schon mal probiert? 
Mehr federweg macht spass, keine frage. die meisten, gerade anfänger, bekommen das neoron in den ersten Jahren wenn überhaupt kaum an seine Grenzen.. und dann kommst du mit so einem dünnpiff um die ecke das neoron ginge max. bis s1


----------



## Belchenradler (2. Februar 2018)

... und schon wieder zitierst du mich falsch und aus dem Kontext gerissen - das nervt! Wo hatte ich geschrieben das Neuron "ginge max. bis s1"? Es geht hier im Vergleich zwischen Spectral und Neuron nur darum, welches Bike für welchen Einsatzzweck BESSER geeignet ist. Und ich bleibe dabei: Für verblocktes, alpines Gelände (S2, etc.) ist das Spectral geeigneter, als das Neuron. 

In Finale Ligure war ich in meinem ersten Urlaub mit einem 100mm Hardtail unterwegs. Klar, das geht auch, aber empfehlen würde ich das keinem. Deutlich mehr Fahrspass hat da jedenfalls mein nächster Aufenthalt in Finale mit meinem 160mm Spectral  gemacht.

Im Übrigen erwarte ich von dir einen sachlicheren Umgangston und verbitte mir bezügl. meiner Posts Ausdrücke wie "geblupper" und "dünnpfiff". Die Qualität und inhaltliche Relevanz deiner ganzen Posts in diesem Thread hier, lasse ich jetzt mal unkommentiert ...


----------



## Luci_11 (2. Februar 2018)

Also das Neuron hat 70 Grad Lenkwinkel und 70er Vorbau.
Damit ist man mal auf steilen langsamen technischen Passagen bergab deutlich mehr überschlagsgefährdet als mit 66 Grad und 40-50er Vorbau der Spectral Geometrie - unabhängig von +/- 2cm Federweg.
Das kann ich mal deutlich bestätigen zum Vorgänger des Neuron - dem Nerve mit ca. 72 Grad Lenkwinkel und ca. 100er Vorbau. Das ist wie Tag und Nacht, was die Bergab-Sicherheit betrifft. Das Neuron ist sicher schon etwas besser als das Nerve (bin es mal kurz gefahren), aber unter 66 Grad Lenkwinkel kommt mir kein MTB mehr ins Haus bzw. auf einen Berg oder Stufen runter. Dass die Lenkwinkel so lange so steil waren, finde ich ohnehin einen schlechten Witz. Anscheinend wollten früher alle nur schnell bergauf und runter schieben - XC


----------



## _todde_ (3. Februar 2018)

Alles nur eine frage des Könnens und der mentalen Fähigkeiten.. aber wie die Zeiten sich doch ändern, heute wird hoch geschoben und runter einfach rollen gelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (3. Februar 2018)

Moin,
Danke, für die Meinungen, dann passt das Spectral für mich 
besser. Tourentauglich iss es ja wohl. Und hoch gehts bei mir eh nur langsam dafür sind 
S1-S2 kein Thema 
auch mit Speed und gerne mit Sprüngen und Drops.
Mit dem immer mehr und mehr trial technischen S3... hab ich so meine (mentalen Schwierigkeiten) aber vielleicht geht da ja noch was mit der für mich dann neuen Geometrie (aktuelles 150mm All-Mountain hat 68,5Grad bei 26“)

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Luci_11 (3. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Alles nur eine frage des Könnens und der mentalen Fähigkeiten.. aber wie die Zeiten sich doch ändern, heute wird hoch geschoben und runter einfach rollen gelassen



Eben nicht, mit dem Spektral geht beides ziemlich gut. Ein absolut ausgewogener Allrounder, der auch Sicherheit bergab bietet und das auch ziemlich schnell.

Edit: Habe die Ironie in deinem Satz erst jetzt geschnallt  - herrlich formuliert 
Aber ich wollte ja anbringen, dass die Geometrien der Bikes seit etwa 3 Jahren endlich fahrbarer und allroundtauglicher geworden sind. Über Fahrkönnen zu diskutieren ist müssig..

Sent from mobile.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (3. Februar 2018)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> ... ich hatte geschrieben: Schotter-Forstwege UND auf leichten Trails (S0-S1). Klar kann ein versierter Fahrer, je nach Fahrkönnen und Belastbarkeit, einiges an fehlendem Federweg und suboptimaler Geometrie kompensieren, aber macht das dauerhaft Spass? Spätestens ab S2 hat ein Spectral klare Vorteile im Vergleich zum Neuron.



Selten so viel leeres geblubber gelesen. Aber vermutlich hast du alle deine Erfahrungen auch erfahren


----------



## rudi-ritzel (3. Februar 2018)

Zumindest das Nerve (29) klettert um Welten besser als das alte Spectral. Da meiner Ansicht nach zu Touren auch bergauffahren gehört, wäre ich mir nicht so sicher welches das bessere tourenbike ist. Aber das wir auch von der Art der Tour abhängen


----------



## derduden (3. Februar 2018)

Immer wieder schön zu lesen, wie der Mensch in der Anonymität des Netzes so "argumentiert"und die gute Kinderstube vergisst...


----------



## Hinouf (3. Februar 2018)

Ich kann mir immer gar nicht vorstellen, was ihr mit gut klettern meint. Der einzige Unterschied, den ich wirklich deutlich merke, ist der Reifen. Ich hab ein Lux, ein Strive und zur Not auch noch alte Cannondales. Komme mit allen die gleichen Berge rauf. Eine Magic Marry in Ultrasoft ist wirklich hart, je race -iger der Reifen, umso besser gehts.
Gehör übrigens auch zur alten Garde, die ohne 40mm Vorbau zurecht kommen und in der Regel nur Berge runter fahren wo sie auch rauf fahren.


----------



## _todde_ (3. Februar 2018)

derduden schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön zu lesen, wie der Mensch in der Anonymität des Netzes so "argumentiert"und die gute Kinderstube vergisst...


Ansonsten wäre es ja langweilig... ständig hier nur nachgeblubbertes aus dem netz gezogene halbwissen hier kundzutun und damit Anfänger in falsche Richtungen zu lenken..


----------



## xck (3. Februar 2018)

AL 6.0 in L rot
Ca. 14.3 kg mit Pedalen ( ~500gr)


----------



## el martn (4. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Alles nur eine frage des Könnens und der mentalen Fähigkeiten.. aber wie die Zeiten sich doch ändern, heute wird hoch geschoben und runter einfach rollen gelassen



Und morgen zieht ein Elektromotor jeden Trottel/Anfänger den Berg hoch!

Das wird der Anfang vom Ende...

_Und der Typ behauptet eben es wird Regen geben...
Hausmeister Thomas D. Für heute bin ich raus.
Ich zieh den Regenmantel an denn es sieht nach Regen aus!!_


----------



## TaunusTrails (4. Februar 2018)

Habe ein kurzes Video von meinem neuen CANYON SPECTRAL AL 7.0 2018/ BULLET BLUE  gemacht:
Viel Spaß beim ansehen 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnVDe-iNOk0_HnXhdKX8ZgA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifi (4. Februar 2018)

Sweet video ! This is how Canyon should show a new bike ! Wish someone with the Forest Flare should have thought about this kind of a video...


----------



## KoolAid (4. Februar 2018)

Cooles video. Ich freu mich auf das Bike.


----------



## robertg202 (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo. Hätte da mal einpaar Fragen 
Kann mir wer sagen welche Einbaulänge/Hub der Dämpfer im Spectral hat? 
Und wie funktioniert die integrierte Sattelklemmung? Wenn das wie beschrieben Madenschraube/Stempel ist - könnte das mit einer Vecnum funktionieren? Ich möchte auf jeden Fall nicht auf 20cm verzichten ;-)


----------



## Marathoni873 (4. Februar 2018)

Und wie schwer ist das AL 7.0 in Größe L?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Februar 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Und wie schwer ist das AL 7.0 in Größe L?



Hm, ich tippe mal auf 13,7 kg. 

Einfach mal hier am Ball bleiben. So langsam tröpfeln die Infos ein.


----------



## mistermanny (5. Februar 2018)

Would 29ers fix the 2018 Spectral?


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2018)

what do you mean with "fix" ? Do you mean "fit" ?


----------



## mistermanny (5. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> what do you mean with "fix" ? Do you mean "fit" ?


Typo...meant fit


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2018)

29" tires do not fit into the 2018 Spectral frame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (5. Februar 2018)

Kann mal jemand was zu den Laufrädern und Reifen schreiben

sind vorne und hinten wirklich unterschiedlich breite Felgen verbaut??

edit: Habe es mit dem Torque verwechselt, dort wurde darüber berichtet!


----------



## derduden (5. Februar 2018)

Nein. Wie kommst du da drauf?


----------



## jernejk (5. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand was zu den Laufrädern und Reifen schreiben
> 
> sind vorne und hinten wirklich unterschiedlich breite Felgen verbaut??



Same width, 30mm internal, on AL 6. 
I've just try it in mud and snow. In mud, the fornt is OK, the rear is very "fun"... On the snow, both do not do the very well, especially rear is useless.


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2018)

Der Canyon Mitarbeiter @rmaurer hat das Spectral mit dem Strive verwechselt...kann ja mal passieren


----------



## _todde_ (5. Februar 2018)

...


----------



## rmaurer (5. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Canyon Mitarbeiter @rmaurer hat das Spectral mit dem Strive verwechselt...kann ja mal passieren


nö ich habs mit dem neuen Torque verwechselt, Canyon haut in letzter Zeit soviele geile Räder raus da kommt man schon mal durcheinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (6. Februar 2018)

...


----------



## _todde_ (6. Februar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> langsam wirds geschmacklos... todde überleg bitte mal bevor du son Stuss schreibst... lösche bitte diesen Beitrag, das ist echt unter Niveau.
> Und nein, ich bin bestimmt kein Gutmensch...


Hast recht... aber er ist und bleibt ein Sondermensch


----------



## Rick7 (6. Februar 2018)

...


----------



## Mpower97 (6. Februar 2018)

sobald ich mein Spectral 7.0 habe werde ich euch es hier berichten !!


----------



## eiwolf (6. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
heute sollte (lt. DHL) mein CF8.0 Gr. L angekommen sein. Leider bin ich bis Freitag abend nicht zu Hause. So kann ich Euch frühestens am Samstag mit Bildern + Gewichten beglücken 
Grüße


----------



## jml (6. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
hat jemand die Frame Box mitbestellt? Was passt da rein? Hat jemand schon eine Trinkflasche mit 0,7 Liter untergebracht, scheint ja nur mit einer seitlich entnehmbaren Flasche zu funktionieren.
Gruß jml


----------



## MTBmuc (6. Februar 2018)

eiwolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute sollte (lt. DHL) mein CF8.0 Gr. L angekommen sein. Leider bin ich bis Freitag abend nicht zu Hause. So kann ich Euch frühestens am Samstag mit Bildern + Gewichten beglücken
> Grüße



Darf ich fragen, wann Du etwa bestellt hattest? Danke!


----------



## KoolAid (6. Februar 2018)

jml schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand die Frame Box mitbestellt? Was passt da rein? Hat jemand schon eine Trinkflasche mit 0,7 Liter untergebracht, scheint ja nur mit einer seitlich entnehmbaren Flasche zu funktionieren.
> Gruß jml



Was genau meinst du mit Frame Box? Das Rad wird in einer Box geliefert. Ich denke die musst du wegen Versandt nehmen, es sei denn du holst das Bike in Koblenz ab.


----------



## Reigam (6. Februar 2018)

Ich glaube er meint die Box, die vorne in das Rahmendreieck gesteckt werden kann. Für Multitool, etc...


----------



## KoolAid (6. Februar 2018)

Ahh alles klar. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiwolf (6. Februar 2018)

Bestellt am 13.12.; Geplanter Liefertermin damals 12-16.02. Und jetzt eine Woche früher bei mir angekommen 

Framebox habe ich keine gekauft bzw. ich hab sie nicht mal zu bestellen gefunden.


----------



## MTBmuc (6. Februar 2018)

Oh, wow, da warst Du ja schnell mit der Bestellung nach Veröffentlichung der neuen Bikes. Bin gespannt, was Du dann berichtest - bei mir dauert's noch etwas.


----------



## KoolAid (6. Februar 2018)

Wann soll denn dein Bike kommen? Meins kommt erst mitte März.


----------



## MTBmuc (6. Februar 2018)

Nach derzeitigem Stand in der Woche vom 19.2. - ursprünglich hieß es aber 22.01., das hat sich also schon verschoben...
Welches hast Du bestellt?


----------



## jml (6. Februar 2018)

Hallo

hier ist die Frame Box und die Flasche scheint mir aber eine 0,5 Liter zu sein, im Artikel schreiben Sie aber, dass ein 0,7 Liter Flasche passen würde? 
Die Frame Box hab ich auch nicht gefunden.
Gruß jml


----------



## Skatoon92 (6. Februar 2018)

jml schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hier ist die Frame Box und die Flasche scheint mir aber eine 0,5 Liter zu sein, im Artikel schreiben Sie aber, dass ein 0,7 Liter Flasche passen würde?
> Die Frame Box hab ich auch nicht gefunden.
> Gruß jml




Die Framebox finde ich auch nirgends 

Ich habe bei der Bestellung direkt die „Fidlock Trinkflasche 600ml“ dazu geordert. Bei der Flasche ist nicht mehr viel platz bis zum Dämpfer. Denke kommt auf die Flasche und den Halter an? Die Fidlock Flasche ist ziemlich dünn, also sollten 700ml bei einer dickeren Flasche drinnen sein.


----------



## xck (6. Februar 2018)

Das ist der Wahnsinn- da gibt es Canyon Produkte speziell für das bike - aber dass sie einem während des bestellvorgangs angeboten werden - keine Spur. Ohne bikezeitung wüsste ich gar nicht dass es das gibt


----------



## rudi-ritzel (6. Februar 2018)

Wer will sich denn ernsthaft so ein Plaste Gebömmel ans Bike basteln und dafür auch noch Geld ausgeben? Jetzt mal ernsthaft, schlechter kann man Speci nicht kopieren. Dafür aber auch noch Geld zu nehmen ist ja doppelt unverschämt.


----------



## tomac85 (7. Februar 2018)

Kumpel hat vor ca. 2 Wochen des CF8 in L bestellt und kann es nächste Woche abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jurcadan (7. Februar 2018)

My CF 8 size L was supposed to leave Canyon in 26.2 - 3.3, but it is on its way to me, 3 weeks earlier.... not bad


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2018)

jurcadan schrieb:


> My CF 8 size L was supposed to leave Canyon in 26.2 - 3.3, but it is on its way to me, 3 weeks earlier.... not bad



Would you please be so nice and check the weight of your Bike (out of the box without pedals), thank you


----------



## bartman2108 (7. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

hier mein CF8 Größe L Forest Flare.
Bestellt habe ich am 15.12 und bekommen am 03.02.
13,6 kg out of the box, gemessen mit einer haushaltsüblichen Personenwaage. Wie präzise die Waage ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Am Montag dann gleich Richtung Hometrail. Berghoch geht das Rad echt gut (komme von einem XC Hardtail 29er), die Eagle schaltet super. Die Bandbreite und die Abstufungen der einzelnen Gänge finde ich sehr gelungen. Aufgrund der schlechten Bodenbedingungen konnte ich es Bergab nicht so richtig krachen lassen. Alles noch sehr matschig/durchnässt. War dann nur auf S0 unterwegs.

Ich habe mich auf dem Bike gleich sehr wohl gefühlt. Wirkt schön verspielt und vermittel Sicherheit.

Das einzigste was mich stört ich der recht leise Freilauf. Ist das normal bei der Eagle? Da muss man sich ja noch eine Klingel zulegen.


----------



## tomac85 (7. Februar 2018)

Die Lautstärke hat nix mit der Egel zu tun sondern mit dem Freilauf also mit der Nabe. DT is da sehr dezent. Ich hab z.B. ne Hope und die hörst du auch


----------



## bartman2108 (7. Februar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Die Lautstärke hat nix mit der Egel zu tun sondern mit dem Freilauf also mit der Nabe. DT is da sehr dezent. Ich hab z.B. ne Hope und die hörst du auch



Hatte vorher bei HT auch ein DT LRS, der war aber lauter (2x11XT)


----------



## _todde_ (7. Februar 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mein CF8...
> ...
> War dann nur auf S0 unterwegs.
> ...


 das fängt ja gut an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac85 (7. Februar 2018)

Das kann an unterschiedlichen Zahnscheiben liegen. Weiß nicht ob du ne 36er oder 18er drin hast. Kann auch zu viel Fett drin sein bzw. an deiner alten zu wenig.


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. Februar 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Das einzigste was mich stört ich der recht leise Freilauf. Ist das normal bei der Eagle? Da muss man sich ja noch eine Klingel zulegen.
> Anhang anzeigen 694335



Mein DT-Freilauf wurde auch proportional zur Reinigungshäufigkeit lauter ;-) Kannst es also selbst etwas steuern (mehr/weniger Fett im Freilauf steuert quasi dessen Lautstärke).
Schöönes Bike!


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Februar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Das kann an unterschiedlichen Zahnscheiben liegen. Weiß nicht ob du ne 36er oder 18er drin hast. Kann auch zu viel Fett drin sein bzw. an deiner alten zu wenig.


Bei den "billigen" LR sind die 18T Zahnscheiben verbaut.

Bei mir haben einige Regenfahrten dafür gesorgt, dass der Freilauf lauter wurde und das Upgrade auf 36T ebenfalls.


----------



## bartman2108 (7. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> das fängt ja gut an...



Keine Panik, sobald die Wege es hergeben wird das Bike artgerecht bewegt


----------



## bartman2108 (7. Februar 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Mein DT-Freilauf wurde auch proportional zur Reinigungshäufigkeit lauter ;-) Kannst es also selbst etwas steuern (mehr/weniger Fett im Freilauf steuert quasi dessen Lautstärke).
> Schöönes Bike!



Danke 
Werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Mag es einfach wenn es so schööön laut knattert.


----------



## KoolAid (7. Februar 2018)

@bartman2108 auf jedenfall ist das ein schönes Bike. Ich kann es kaum abwarten meins im März zu bekommen.

Ich habe nun auch über eine FB Gruppe mitbekommen, dass die Räder sehr oft viel früher versendet werden.


----------



## Bikeowl (7. Februar 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mein CF8 Größe L Forest Flare.
> Bestellt habe ich am 15.12 und bekommen am 03.02.
> ...



Größe L mit welchen Körperdaten ? (Schrittlänge, Körpergröße ...)


----------



## bartman2108 (7. Februar 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> Größe L mit welchen Körperdaten ? (Schrittlänge, Körpergröße ...)



185,5 groß / SL 90


----------



## Bikeowl (7. Februar 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> 185,5 groß / SL 90


 
Und fühlt es sich gut an ? 
Hatte leider noch nicht die Möglichkeit L und XL Probe zusitzen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Februar 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Danke
> Werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Mag es einfach wenn es so schööön laut knattert.


 So laut wie bei Hope wird es aber auch mit trockenen 54T Zahn Scheiben nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (7. Februar 2018)

Da sind garantiert 54T verbaut. Bei meinem dt e 1650 (1700) sind auch 54T drinne. Quasi nicht hörbar. Entweder fett raus oder andere nabe kaufen


----------



## KoolAid (7. Februar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Nach derzeitigem Stand in der Woche vom 19.2. - ursprünglich hieß es aber 22.01., das hat sich also schon verschoben...
> Welches hast Du bestellt?



Na das geht ja noch. Ich habe das AL 6.0 in XL bestellt. In der Auftragsbestätigung steht bisher 12. - 16. 03. Wäre ja nett wenn es etwas früher kommt.


----------



## bartman2108 (7. Februar 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> Und fühlt es sich gut an ?
> Hatte leider noch nicht die Möglichkeit L und XL Probe zusitzen.



Ich fühle mich sehr wohl drauf.

Ich habe im Spätsommer das 2017er Spectral in L und XL vor Ort probegefahren. Das XL war mir doch etwas lang, von der SL hätte es aber auch gepasst. Die Geodaten sind ja fast identisch mit dem 2018er.


----------



## Skatoon92 (7. Februar 2018)

Bin gerade ein kleines Ründchen durch den Schnee gefahren. Fährt sich super der Bock. Habe auch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Keine besonders schönen aber was solls.  Auch eins von meiner Trinkflasche damit ihr einen eindruckt davon habt wie wenig platz (nach oben) noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## MTBmuc (7. Februar 2018)

Skatoon92 schrieb:


> Bin gerade ein kleines Ründchen durch den Schnee gefahren.



Danke für die Bilder!
Und wie pflegst Du Dein neues Rad nach der schneeintensiven Jungfernfahrt?


----------



## Luci_11 (7. Februar 2018)

@Skatoon92
Schöne Bilder und geile Pedale 
Die Plastikscheibe am Zahnkranz solltest aber schon abzwicken bevor sich das auflöst und in den Speichen verwickeln kann wenns dann mal zur Sache geht


----------



## hg2 (7. Februar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen 
Habe gestern mein CF8 erhalten in der grösse M und bin sehr überrascht wie reibungslos und schnell alles geklappt hat . Habe das Bike früher erhalten als mir von Canyon versprochen. Bin heute dazu gekommen alles zu prüfen alle Lager sind richtig eingebaut und auch entsprechend gefettet. Alle Schrauben waren richtig festgezogen. Nun will ich mit dem Umbau beginnen, Bremse habe ich mir ne XTR ausgesucht als Trigger kommt ein XT Teil und als Ritzelpaket kommt die E 13 9-46 Kassette. Hoffe habe alles schnell zusammen damits losgehen kann.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Februar 2018)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> @Skatoon92
> Schöne Bilder und geile Pedale
> Die Plastikscheibe am Zahnkranz solltest aber schon abzwicken bevor sich das auflöst und in den Speichen verwickeln kann wenns dann mal zur Sache geht


Hinterrad ausbauen, Kassette samt Freilauf abziehen und doe Scheibe abnehmen. Geht schneller.


----------



## fone (8. Februar 2018)

Oder einfach dran lassen. Stellt kein echtes Problem da, außer bei der Street Credibility.

2006 
freund: "Manche Leute haben noch diese Plastikscheibe hinten dran. lol."
ich: "hahaha, unfassbar! solche idioten!"
später ....Ach guck, fahr ich seit 1,5 jahren am Bighit auch mit dieser Plastikscheibe rum. War sogar in Whistler dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (8. Februar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> War sogar in Whistler dabei.



...und das Bike fuhr??? Unfassbar...


----------



## fone (8. Februar 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> ...und das Bike fuhr??? Unfassbar...


Es war hart, aber machbar! Mit viel eisernem Willen.


----------



## Luci_11 (8. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Hinterrad ausbauen, Kassette samt Freilauf abziehen und doe Scheibe abnehmen. Geht schneller.



Sicher nicht, aber wenn man viel Zeit hat ;-)

Mir hat es mal das Plastik dings bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem neuen bike in die Speichen gewurschtelt. Bin geheilt.


Sent from mobile.


----------



## l.o.k.i (8. Februar 2018)

An alle die ihr Spectral schon bekommen haben.
Ich habe gerade mein AL 6.0 zusammen gebaut. Macht euer Deluxe RT Dämpfer beim ein und ausfedern auch ein zischendes Geräusch?
Ich kann es bei meinem bei ca. 15% Federweg ganz deutlich hören, auch wenn ich den Dämpfer ganz langsam zusammen drücke und ausfedern lasse. Auf dem Rest des Federwegs ist der Dämpfer komplett leise.

Und noch eine Frage, waren bei euch Tubeless Ventile dabei?


----------



## jmertgen (8. Februar 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> An alle die ihr Spectral schon bekommen haben.
> Ich habe gerade mein AL 6.0 zusammen gebaut. Macht euer Deluxe RT Dämpfer beim ein und ausfedern auch ein zischendes Geräusch?
> Ich kann es bei meinem bei ca. 15% Federweg ganz deutlich hören, auch wenn ich den Dämpfer ganz langsam zusammen drücke und ausfedern lasse. Auf dem Rest des Federwegs ist der Dämpfer komplett leise.
> 
> Und noch eine Frage, waren bei euch Tubeless Ventile dabei?


Tubless Ventile sind nicht mehr dabei! 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBmuc (8. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
zwei Fragen:
1. Was ist denn der Zweck dieser Plastikscheibe..?
2. Wenn ich ein kleineres Kettenblatt montieren möchte (32T statt 34T), brauche ich dann eine kürzere Kette?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (8. Februar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> zwei Fragen:
> 1. Was ist denn der Zweck dieser Plastikscheibe..?
> 2. Wenn ich ein kleineres Kettenblatt montieren möchte (32T statt 34T), brauche ich dann eine kürzere Kette?
> Danke!



Die "uncoole" Plastikscheibe verhindert dass dir im Falle des Falles die Kette zwischen Ritzelpaket und Speichen fällt - das kann bei der Eagle schnell passieren wenn du nach einem Sturz gleich weiterfährst und nicht sofort merkst dass das Schaltauge ganz leicht nach innen verbogen ist

Eventuell muss man beim 32er Blatt bereits die Kette kürzen je nachdem wie knapp Canyon für das 34er abgelängt hat. Die richtige Kettenlänge kann man am besten am kleinsten Ritzel abschätzen, s. Sram Eagle thread.


----------



## derduden (8. Februar 2018)

Hat die im Spectral verbaute Reverb Stealth eigentlich noch diesen alten (komischen) Push-Remote-Hebel? Oder den neueren, weiß gar nicht wie der heisst..., Schalthebel mäßig.


----------



## tomac85 (8. Februar 2018)

Den neuen einfach


----------



## fone (8. Februar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> zwei Fragen:
> 1. Was ist denn der Zweck dieser Plastikscheibe..?
> 2. Wenn ich ein kleineres Kettenblatt montieren möchte (32T statt 34T), brauche ich dann eine kürzere Kette?
> Danke!


Soll verhindern, dass die Kette sich zischen Ritzel und Speichen verklemmt. Hab bei ner Mitfahrerin mal locker 15 Minuten gebraucht die Kette da wieder raus zu bekommen.

Jein. 2 Glieder hast du schon Luft, aber wenn sie vorher schon etwas lang war, dann Kette kürzen.


----------



## nosaint77 (8. Februar 2018)

Unglaublich, wir schreiben das Jahr 2018 und es wird hier das uncoolste Teil was man sich denken kann für sinnvoll erachtet. Fehlt nur noch der passende Seitenständer [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skatoon92 (8. Februar 2018)

Ja die Scheibe kommt noch weg  Über die funktion kann man eventuell streiten aber sieht einfach bescheiden aus


----------



## _todde_ (8. Februar 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wir schreiben das Jahr 2018 und es wird hier das uncoolste Teil was man sich denken kann für sinnvoll erachtet. Fehlt nur noch der passende Seitenständer [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich find das hier fehlt noch:
https://goo.gl/images/nKY4sW


----------



## tomac85 (8. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Ich find das hier fehlt noch:
> https://goo.gl/images/nKY4sW



Gibt's ne Sammelbestellung?


----------



## nosaint77 (8. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Ich find das hier fehlt noch:
> https://goo.gl/images/nKY4sW



Nicht vergessen, die beigelegten Reflektoren (die Canyon mit allem ernst jeder Bikebestellung beilegt) ordnungsgemäß montieren.


----------



## _todde_ (8. Februar 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, die beigelegten Reflektoren (die Canyon mit allem ernst jeder Bikebestellung beilegt) ordnungsgemäß montieren.


Korrekt! Steht ja auch so in der beiliegenden Gebrauchs-/Montageanleitung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derduden (8. Februar 2018)

Nach dem, was hier so gewogen wurde, wiegt das AL 6.0 nur marginal (~200-300g) mehr als das CF 8.0. Sehe ich das richtig?
Überlege grade, obs mir das wert ist...


----------



## MTBmuc (8. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> s. Sram Eagle thread



Danke für den Tipp! Es scheint da recht viele Gruppen/Themen zu geben - meinst Du einen bestimmten Thread?


----------



## rmaurer (8. Februar 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, die beigelegten Reflektoren (die Canyon mit allem ernst jeder Bikebestellung beilegt) ordnungsgemäß montieren.



das müssen sie aus rechtlichen Gründen beilegen genauso wie die uncoole Plastikscheibe. Wer in der Nacht oft am Nachhauseweg ist kann ja Speichenreflektoren montieren


----------



## nosaint77 (8. Februar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Es scheint da recht viele Gruppen/Themen zu geben - meinst Du einen bestimmten Thread?



Warum immer so kompliziert? Einfach die montageanleitung vom Hersteller runterladen. Sram macht sehr gute Anleitungen, zwei linke Hände können die aber auch nicht kompensieren [emoji6]


----------



## rmaurer (8. Februar 2018)

Die Montageanleitung von Sram ist leider was die richtige Kettenlänge angeht selbst unnötig kompliziert. Einfach auf den kleinsten Gang schalten und schauen dass die Kette knapp unterhalb des Reibungsdämpfers vorbeiläuft, dann aufs größte Ritzel und mit B-Screw und roter Schablone den richtigen Schaltrollenabstand einstellen. Photos siehe Sram Eagle thread


----------



## jml (8. Februar 2018)

Hallo Skatoon92,
ist das eine 0,7 Liter Flasche? und nimmt man diese nach oben oder seitlich aus dem Halter?
Gruß jml


----------



## elgordinho (8. Februar 2018)

Die Flasche wird seitlich aus der Magnethalterung entnommen. Es ist eine 0,6L Flasche


----------



## Skatoon92 (8. Februar 2018)

Ja genau 0,6L mit Magnet. Ist die Fidlock Bottle Twist.


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2018)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis der Erste endlich den link zum berühmten SRAM Eagle Thread hier einstellt anstelle nur drüber zu reden (ich kenne den Thread auch nicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (8. Februar 2018)

Welches Schaltwerksteils ist eigentlich als reibungsdämpfer zu betüdeln?


----------



## rmaurer (8. Februar 2018)

thread
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/824983/

sram reibungsdämpfer s. google (es ist das Ding auf dem Type 3 draufsteht)


----------



## xck (8. Februar 2018)

derduden schrieb:


> Nach dem, was hier so gewogen wurde, wiegt das AL 6.0 nur marginal (~200-300g) mehr als das CF 8.0. Sehe ich das richtig?
> Überlege grade, obs mir das wert ist...



Gewicht wohl nicht, aber Farben , Laufradgewicht und nicht vorhandene Schweißnähte sind wohl Argumente, sowie Reverb sattelstütze


----------



## burnyourfire (8. Februar 2018)

derduden schrieb:


> Nach dem, was hier so gewogen wurde, wiegt das AL 6.0 nur marginal (~200-300g) mehr als das CF 8.0. Sehe ich das richtig?
> Überlege grade, obs mir das wert ist...



Aktuell sind es sogar offiziell (wieder) nur 200g Unterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen. 13,3 kg vs. 13,5 kg


----------



## l.o.k.i (9. Februar 2018)

xck schrieb:


> Gewicht wohl nicht, aber Farben , Laufradgewicht und nicht vorhandene Schweißnähte sind wohl Argumente, sowie Reverb sattelstütze



Nach dem rausgekommen ist, dass der Gewichtsunterschied so gering ist, war meine Entscheidung ganz klar für da Al 6.0.
Die Laufräder sind nur 80g schwerer (ich glaube kaum dass ich den Unterschied merken würde).
Schweißnähte stören mich nicht und in echt fallen die kaum auf (ist ja zum Fahren und nicht zum Anschauen).
Bin mir nicht sicher ob Kindshock wirklich schlechter ist als die Reverb. Etliche meiner Kollegen haben Reverbs und einige haben immer wieder Probleme und müssen andauernd entlüften etc. Mal schauen wie sich die Kindshock schlägt aber der erste Eindruck ist schon mal recht gut (kein Spiel, smoothes Ausfahren und Absenken).

Farbe ist natürlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## bartos0815 (9. Februar 2018)

burnyourfire schrieb:


> Aktuell sind es sogar offiziell (wieder) nur 200g Unterschied zwischen den beiden Modellen. 13,3 kg vs. 13,5 kg


das wundersame gewichteraten auf der hp geht weiter.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmuc (9. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> thread
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/824983/
> 
> sram reibungsdämpfer s. google (es ist das Ding auf dem Type 3 draufsteht)



Danke für den Link! Das Foto auf Seite 24 meinst Du wahrscheinlich. Wurde die rote Schablone bei Dir mitgeliefert?


----------



## MTBmuc (9. Februar 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> zwei linke Hände können die aber auch nicht kompensieren [emoji6]



Wir scheinen uns schon zu kennen..(?) ;-)
Prinzipiell hast Du schon Recht, ich bin aber zum einen noch nicht sehr schrauberfahren, zum anderen würde ich die Länge gerne einschätzen können, ohne die Kette zu öffnen, und dazu scheint mir nach einem kurzen Blick die Anleitung nicht ganz so geeignet zu sein.


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2018)

Hat die Kette keinen KMC Schnellverschluß so wie bei Canyon üblich ? Desweiteren kann man die Glieder auch bei montierter Kette zählen und hiermit berechnen: http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm
Die Kettenstrebenlänge findet man auf der Canyon Homepage beim Modell in der Geo.


----------



## MTBmuc (9. Februar 2018)

Ich habe das Fahrrad noch nicht, daher ist das alles noch Theorie für mich.
Die Berechnung in dem Link funktioniert anscheinend nicht für das 50er Ritzel... ("50 Zähne? Das ist sehr groß. Versuche es noch einmal!" :-D )


----------



## _todde_ (9. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Hat die Kette keinen KMC Schnellverschluß so wie bei Canyon üblich ? Desweiteren kann man die Glieder auch bei montierter Kette zählen und hiermit berechnen: http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm
> Die Kettenstrebenlänge findet man auf der Canyon Homepage beim Modell in der Geo.


"50 Zähne? Das ist sehr groß! Versuche es noch einmal"


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2018)

oh, da mußte halt mal den Betreiber der Homepage anschreiben daß es bei SRAM schon lange Zeit ein 50er Ritzel gibt...ist ja dann im Sinne auch von anderen Bikern...jeden Tag ein gutes Werk vollbringen


----------



## _todde_ (9. Februar 2018)

Ist mir eigentlich ziemlich käse. Weiß auch ohne den rechner wie lang meine kette sein muss... lieber gehe ich biken ;-)


----------



## MTBmuc (9. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich ziemlich käse. Weiß auch ohne den rechner wie lang meine kette sein muss... lieber gehe ich biken ;-)



Gut für Dich - ich (noch) nicht.


----------



## MTBmuc (9. Februar 2018)

http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/fahrrad-tipps/kettenlaenge-berechnen

Hier ist die neue Welt schon angekommen. ;-)


----------



## _todde_ (9. Februar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/fahrrad-tipps/kettenlaenge-berechnen
> 
> Hier ist die neue Welt schon angekommen. ;-)


Fast und auch nicht ganz ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmuc (9. Februar 2018)

Wegen der Schaltungsröllchen?


----------



## derduden (9. Februar 2018)

Kleine Info: heute zur Abholung bestellt. Auf der Website steht 19.-24. März; in der Mail nächste Woche.


----------



## bartman2108 (9. Februar 2018)

derduden schrieb:


> Kleine Info: heute zur Abholung bestellt. Auf der Website steht 19.-24. März; in der Mail nächste Woche.



Welches?


----------



## derduden (9. Februar 2018)

Al 6.0, M, Schwarz


----------



## MTBmuc (9. Februar 2018)

Das neue Spectral im Indoorbikepark-Test.


----------



## teddswoes (10. Februar 2018)

CF 9.0 SL Größe M
Wiegt "out of the box" irgendwas zwischen 12,4 - 12,5 kg.
Mit Pedalen lag ich bei ca. 12,9 kg.
Ist noch nicht auf tubeless umgerüstet.

Habe das Bike ca. 10 Tage früher als geplant erhalten.


----------



## Bikeowl (11. Februar 2018)

Würdet Ihr eher zum CF 8.0 greifen oder lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach der Aufpreis für das CF 9.0 PRO?


----------



## derduden (11. Februar 2018)

Wenn das CF 8.0 im Mittelpunkt deiner Überlegungen ist, würde ich zum Al 6.0 greifen!


----------



## eiwolf (11. Februar 2018)

Hier meine Daten zum CF8 in L:
Gewicht 
Radl aus dem Karton:13,5-13,6kg mit Personenwaage bzw. 13,3kg mit Kofferwage. Wobei ich der Personenwaage mehr vertraue.
VR ohne Achse:  2240g (Küchenwaage)
HR ohne Achse: 2570g

Positiv: Schön verarbeitet, nette Details.
Negativ: Ich habe die VR und die HR Bremse vertauscht. (Ist mir als Motorradfahrere lieber so). Beim Vertauschen hab ich mich erstmal gefreut, dass das ganze mit dem "Kabelkanal" und den Guide Bremsen relativ problemlos machbar sein sollte. Leider ist mir dann beim Verlegen der HR-Bremsleitung aufgefallen das die "Ausgänge" aus dem Kanal nicht symetrisch sind, und für rechts nur ein Ausgang (Für die Sattelstütze) vorgesehen ist. Aber ansonsten kann ich es kaum erwarten wenn endlich der Schnee weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (11. Februar 2018)

eiwolf schrieb:


> Negativ: Ich habe die VR und die HR Bremse vertauscht. (Ist mir als Motorradfahrere lieber so).
> 
> Leider ist mir dann beim Verlegen der HR-Bremsleitung aufgefallen das die "Ausgänge" aus dem Kanal nicht symetrisch sind,



Ja das ist in der Tat "negativ".
Hätte Canyon diese Modifikation bei der Entwicklung des Bikes nicht vorhersehen können??


----------



## l.o.k.i (12. Februar 2018)

Am Wochenende hatte es endlich unter 35 Grad und konnte somit mein neues AL 6.0 in M auf meinen home trails (S1 und S2 mit kleineren Sprüngen) testen.

Rad inklusive Pedale 14.0-14.2 kg mit Personenwaage

Positiv: Schön verarbeitet, klettert gut und ist auch im downhill sehr verspielt und schnell (obwohl ich das Fahrrad nur einfuhr, konnte ich bei einige neue PBs auf Strava aufstellen), Eagle funktioniert sehr gut (wenn genau eingestellt), Federelemente relative einfach abzustimmen, Guide R besser als erwartet

Nicht so toll: Kabel für Sattelstütze lässt sich nicht sehr gut verlegen, blieb immer an der integrierten Sattelstütze hängen und musste einen Faden einfädeln und das Kabel damit rausziehen. Dämpfer macht zischende Geräusch bei 15% verbrauchtem Federweg, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das nicht der normale Ausgleich zwischen Positiv- und Negativkammer ist. Vielleicht ja jemand der sein Spectral schon erhalten hat mal testen.


----------



## tnk (12. Februar 2018)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob das neue Spectral einen Boost Hinterbau hat oder nicht?


----------



## Skatoon92 (12. Februar 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hatte es endlich unter 35 Grad und konnte somit mein neues AL 6.0 in M auf meinen home trails (S1 und S2 mit kleineren Sprüngen) testen.
> 
> Rad inklusive Pedale 14.0-14.2 kg mit Personenwaage



Wie groß bist du und was für eine Schrittlänge hast du wenn ich fragen darf?

Das Problem mit der Sattelstütze hatte ich auch. Ist wirklich nicht gut umgesetzt von Canyon.


----------



## l.o.k.i (12. Februar 2018)

Bin 174 und hab eine Schrittlaenge von 81-82cm. Unter 80cm geht auf medium glaub nicht mehr wenn man die Sattelstuetze ganz ausfahren will.
@Skatoon92
Wenn es keine Umstaende macht koenntest du mal nachschauen ob dein Daempfer auch diese zischenden Geraeusche bei 15% Federweg beim Ein/Ausfedern macht?


----------



## Skatoon92 (12. Februar 2018)

Danke dir. Ich kann heute Mittag mal nach dem zischen schauen. Ich würde aber behaupten das meiner auch zischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (12. Februar 2018)

tnk schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob das neue Spectral einen Boost Hinterbau hat oder nicht?


Leider nein aber wenn du in google "Canyon Spectral boost" eingibst ist es gleich das erste Suchergebnis! (Aus pädagogischen Gründen verrate ich die Antwort nicht)

Man könnte auch hier in diesem thread suchen ist aber "komplizierter zu bedienen"


----------



## t0kn (12. Februar 2018)

Ich schaue mir auch grade die neuen Spectral Modelle an, frage mich aber warum bei allen Modellen die Felgen nur eine ATSM 3 Zulassung haben, während Canyon das Specki ja jetzt in Kat4 einstuft? Für mich passt das irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## xck (12. Februar 2018)

t0kn schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir auch grade die neuen Spectral Modelle an, frage mich aber warum bei allen Modellen die Felgen nur eine ATSM 3 Zulassung haben, während Canyon das Specki ja jetzt in Kat4 einstuft? Für mich passt das irgendwie nicht zusammen.


So wie ich das lese gilt die Freigabe für den Rahmen, wenn der bricht ist das ein Totalschaden. Laufräder könnte man austauschen...

Unabhängig davon ist für mich die Klassifizierung von Laufrädern fragwürdig. Ein Rahmen mit Federung, ok da kann man Aussagen treffen bezüglich den freigegebenen sprunghöhen und dadurch auftretenden Kräften. Aber bei den Laufrädern??? Wenn ich nun ein Kategorie 4 Laufrad auf ein komplett stahl Mtb schnalle und mit gerade noch zugelassenem fahrergewicht  die 1.22 Sprünge ins flat knalle ,immer und immer wieder, dann soll das halten ??


----------



## t0kn (12. Februar 2018)

Wahrscheinlich nicht. 
Aber wie du ja auch sagst, sollten doch Laufräder zum Rahmen passen, oder? Bringt ja auch nix, wenn ich bei einen 1m Drop (den der Rahmen abkönnen sollte) die Laufräder zerlege. Würde ich alles austauschen wollen, könnte ich mir auch direkt nur den Rahmen zulegen. Bremsen tauschen ist für mich schon fast normal, da ich der Guide einfach nix abgewinnen kann, aber dann nochmal 500+ Euro für einen "passenden" Laufradsatz?


----------



## xck (12. Februar 2018)

Hmm , die günstigen e1900 gibts halt nur mit 25 mm innenmaulweite, da sind die 30mm nach meinem dafürhalten besser für die 2.6 Bereifung. Da kann man auch anderer Meinung sein aber es gibt Leute die haben mit der Kombi Spaß auf Trails was ja auch das haupteinsatzgebiet des Spectral sein sollte. 

Andererseits sind die m Laufräder vielleicht die Sollbruchstelle, die die Rahmen 4 Kategorie erst möglich machen ?


----------



## Luci_11 (12. Februar 2018)

Naja, man könnte es auch positiv betrachten @t0kn:
Wenn der LRS hält, dann ist es gut. Wenn nicht, dann hat man die Chance auf 1 oder 2 stabilere Custom Laufräder aufzurüsten mit dem Vorteil,
des richtigen Freilaufs (bei HR) fürs Lieblingsgeräusch und die richtige Zähneanzahl und dem Genuß, die Speichen kaum mehr nachzentrierten zu müssen, alles individuell abgestimmt auf den Einsatzzweck. Den LRS kann man dann für den nächsten Rahmen oder Rad mitnehmen (weil sich eh nichts ändert, Boost+,++,..)..


----------



## rmaurer (13. Februar 2018)

t0kn schrieb:


> aber dann nochmal 500+ Euro für einen "passenden" Laufradsatz?



Wenn dein Fahrstil dazu geeignet ist den Laufradsatz in kürzester Zeit zu schrotten bist du beim Canyon Torque besser aufgehoben, da gibt's dann auch EX Felgen dazu (DT Swiss cat 4)

30mm ist das absolute Minimum für 2.6 Reifen, 35 wäre optimal.


----------



## t0kn (13. Februar 2018)

Das Torque ist auch schick, aber eigentlich wollte ich nach meinem Capra ein bisschen weniger.
Ich versuch halt nur zu verstehen warum jemand bei einem Bike, das in der gleichen Kategorie einsortiert ist wie das Strive, die Felgen eines Neurons montiert. Die E1850 gibt es ja in 30mm Breite und die Felge hätte meiner Meinung nach besser ins Gesamtkonzept gepasst. So bleibt bei mir der Eindruck Canyon geht davon aus, dass das Spectral als Kat 3 Bike bewegt wird. Die neue Einstufung wurde also nur fürs Marketing gebraucht...


----------



## KoolAid (13. Februar 2018)

Wenn du weniger brauchst als das Capra, passt doch das Spectral ganz gut oder? Ansonsten Strive oder Torque. Die Mutmaßungen über warum Canyon das so verbaut hat ist unangebracht. Warum fragst du nicht mal bei Canyon nach wenn es dich so interessiert?


----------



## t0kn (13. Februar 2018)

Genau, da passt das Specki ganz gut. 
Ich versuche lediglich da Gesamtkonzept des Herstellers für das Bike zu verstehen und dachte ich frag mal in die Runde bevor ich am Samstag in Koblenz bin. 
Mich hat halt gewundert, dass in jedem Pressebericht über die neue Bike Einstufung gesprochen wird ohne auf die, in meinen Augen, nicht zur neuen Ausrichtung passenden Felgen einzugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoolAid (13. Februar 2018)

Cool! Berichte mal von deinem Besuch bei Canyon.


----------



## _todde_ (13. Februar 2018)

t0kn schrieb:


> Genau, da passt das Specki ganz gut.
> Ich versuche lediglich da Gesamtkonzept des Herstellers für das Bike zu verstehen und dachte ich frag mal in die Runde bevor ich am Samstag in Koblenz bin.


Gesamtkonzept beim spectral? Marketing! Marketing für die Masse der Konsumenten die es nicht begriffen haben!


----------



## KoolAid (14. Februar 2018)

Ok, ich habe es verstanden! Du hasst das neue Spectral. Das hast du mit deinen zahlreichen Beiträgen hier im Forum schon sehr deutlich gemacht. 

Leider finde ich deinen Ton teilweise echt grenzwertig. Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber das hat schon fast etwas Trolliges. Aus diesem Grund kann ich dich leider nicht ernst nehmen. Sorry....


----------



## _todde_ (14. Februar 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe es verstanden! Du hasst das neue Spectral. Das hast du mit deinen zahlreichen Beiträgen hier im Forum schon sehr deutlich gemacht.


Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen! Offensichtlich hast du nicht all meine Beträge gelesen, sonst würdest du nicht solche Behauptungen in den Raum stellen ;-) 
Es gibt neben dem spectral im canyon Portfolio ein stimmigeres bike, welches den einsatzbereich auch noch abdeckt und besser umsetzt - in allen Belangen ;-)


----------



## KoolAid (14. Februar 2018)

Ok, na dann muss ich meinen Standpunkt nochmal überdenken. 

Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit jetzt nochmal alle Posts durchzulesen. Sprichst du vom Neuron? Das Strive ist doch als All Mountain etwas überdimensioniert oder?

Edit: Ach du meinst das gute alte Strive. Meine erste Wahl bei Canyon.  Vielleicht gönne ich mir das als nächstes.


----------



## _todde_ (14. Februar 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Ok, na dann muss ich meinen Standpunkt nochmal überdenken.
> 
> Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit jetzt nochmal alle Posts durchzulesen. Sprichst du vom Neuron? Das Strive ist doch als All Mountain etwas überdimensioniert oder?
> 
> Edit: Ach du meinst das gute alte Strive. Meine erste Wahl bei Canyon.  Vielleicht gönne ich mir das als nächstes.


Wenn ich heute vor der Entscheidung stünde mir ein 2018er canyon zu kaufen, würde ich das strive dem spectral ganz klar vorziehen.. was kann das strive schlechter als das neue spectral? Nichts! Im Gegenteil! Dank shapeshifter habe ich die bessere uphill geo, für die Abfahrt mehr Reserven und im Verhältnis ist es auch noch leichter.

Edit: will ich weniger federweg, gehe ich zur Konkurrenz oder besorge mir ein gut gebrauchtes 2017er spectral


----------



## l.o.k.i (14. Februar 2018)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht.
Auf der Homepage klassifiziert Canyon das Spectral klar als AM/Trail Bike und dahingegen macht die Ausstattung durchaus Sinn. Klar sind Vorlieben verschieden aber für den Preis bekommt man ein gut ausgestattet AM/Trail Bike das gut klettert und auf Trails richtig Spaß macht. Die Breiten Reifen sind für meine Bedingungen auch ideal (staubig, sandige Böden mit viel Geröll) und falls man lieber schmälere fährt kann man die ja ohne Probleme tauschen. Ob der Rahmen jetzt lvl 3 oder 4 Freigabe hat ist mir eigentlich egal.

Das Strive ist ein waschechtes Enduro mit, je nach Anschauung, aber mittlerweile mit doch recht veralteter Geometrie (Lenkwinkel, ist ja eigentlich schon fast AM Geometrie) und Shapeshifter den kaum einer braucht da er den Lenkwinkel noch steiler anstatt flacher macht.

Ich bin vor der gleichen Entscheidung (Spectral vs Strive) gestanden und hab mich ganz klar für das Spectral entschieden.


----------



## KoolAid (14. Februar 2018)

Ich habe ja schon das Spectral bestellt.

Ich habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen. Mein Versanddatum hat sich auf 21. - 25. Mai verschoben. Ursprünglich war der Termin 12. - 16 März.

Das kotzt mich echt an!


----------



## _todde_ (14. Februar 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht.


ich auch nicht! diejenigen die sich aufregen sind diejenigen die das spectral in betracht ziehen oder es bereits bestellt haben...



l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage klassifiziert Canyon das Spectral klar als AM/Trail Bike und dahingegen macht die Ausstattung durchaus Sinn.
> ...


bei specialized wird das enduro als AM klassifiziert. und jetzt?



l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Das Strive ist ein waschechtes Enduro mit, je nach Anschauung, aber mittlerweile mit doch recht veralteter Geometrie (Lenkwinkel, ist ja eigentlich schon fast AM Geometrie) und Shapeshifter den kaum einer braucht da er den Lenkwinkel noch steiler anstatt flacher macht.


falsch! spechtral geo ist schon fast Enduro geo! 66,5 spectral vs 66 strive im DH-Mode. 
die geo des strives ist keinesfalls veraltet, wie kommst du zu dieser behauptung? Der Lenkwinkel im XC-Mode von 67,5 ist doch toll wenn's in den uphill geht..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (14. Februar 2018)

Dieser ganze „veraltet“ Quatsch ist langsam echt nervig. Aber anscheinend lassen sich viele vom Marketinggewäsch weichspülen. Egal ob flacher LW, Reifenbeite kleiner 2.4 oder Maulweiten unter 30mm. Alles ist unfahrbar und sobald man es besitzt ist man im Prinzip unsterblich. Sorry wenn ich das mal so sage aber manche sollten sich einfach mehr bewegen und weniger nachdenken.


----------



## Hinouf (14. Februar 2018)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Dieser ganze „veraltet“ Quatsch ist langsam echt nervig. Aber anscheinend lassen sich viele vom Marketinggewäsch weichspülen. Egal ob flacher LW, Reifenbeite kleiner 2.4 oder Maulweiten unter 30mm. Alles ist unfahrbar und sobald man es besitzt ist man im Prinzip unsterblich. Sorry wenn ich das mal so sage aber manche sollten sich einfach mehr bewegen und weniger nachdenken.


So ist das .


----------



## Takeru (14. Februar 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon das Spectral bestellt.
> 
> Ich habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen. Mein Versanddatum hat sich auf 21. - 25. Mai verschoben. Ursprünglich war der Termin 12. - 16 März.
> 
> Das kotzt mich echt an!



Ja das Gleiche Problem hatte ich auch...



Takeru schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute endlich entschieden und habe mir das CF 9.0 SL bestellt.
> 
> Meine Freude wurde hierbei leider gleich wieder getrübt, da laut Homepage eine Verfügbarkeit von 12.3.-17.3. angegeben wird, aber in der Auftragsbestätigung wird mir ein voraussichtlicher Versand von 20.5.-25.5. zugewiesen
> 
> Beschwerde-Mail ist gerade im Entstehen, der Chat Support ist in der Hinsicht eher



Mittlerweile habe ich eine weiter Mail erhalten, mit einem voraussichtlichen Versand zwischen 9.4. und 13.4... Mal sehen....


----------



## MTBmuc (14. Februar 2018)

Bei mir war's auch um einen Monat nach hinten geschoben worden, aber heute kam es nun doch eine Woche früher an. 

Wiegen etc. folgt...


----------



## MTBmuc (14. Februar 2018)

"Interessant" übrigens, dass das CF 9.0 PRO in forest flare und Größe L mittlerweile als "ausverkauft" angezeigt wird..!


----------



## KoolAid (14. Februar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Bei mir war's auch um einen Monat nach hinten geschoben worden, aber heute kam es nun doch eine Woche früher an.
> 
> Wiegen etc. folgt...



Glückwunsch!  Dann freu ich mich mal bei dir mit! Poste mal ein paar Bilder wenn du Zeit hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmuc (14. Februar 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!  Dann freu ich mich mal bei dir mit! Poste mal ein paar Bilder wenn du Zeit hast.



Danke, mache ich bei Gelegenheit!


----------



## Specialexed (14. Februar 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!  Dann freu ich mich mal bei dir mit! Poste mal ein paar Bilder wenn du Zeit hast.


Keine Panik, bei mir hieß es auch 20.Mai und dann plötzlich wieder 10.April.
Warte mal ab.


----------



## _todde_ (14. Februar 2018)

Ist ja wie mit den gewichtsangaben


----------



## KoolAid (14. Februar 2018)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Keine Panik, bei mir hieß es auch 20.Mai und dann plötzlich wieder 10.April.
> Warte mal ab.



Danke, das macht mir etwas Hoffnung!


----------



## Specialexed (14. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Ist ja wie mit den gewichtsangaben


Ja,stimmt

Bin froh, dass ich meins abholen kann.
So kann man wenigstens vor Ort gleich mal drüber kucken.


----------



## MTBmuc (15. Februar 2018)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Ja,stimmt
> 
> Bin froh, dass ich meins abholen kann.
> So kann man wenigstens vor Ort gleich mal drüber kucken.



Ja, kann ich verstehen. Ich war etwas verwundert, dass man durch die Haltegriffe der Bikebox relative leicht an die ungeschützten Laufräder/Speichen greifen kann...


----------



## Kreiswalker (15. Februar 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon das Spectral bestellt.
> 
> Ich habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen. Mein Versanddatum hat sich auf 21. - 25. Mai verschoben. Ursprünglich war der Termin 12. - 16 März.
> 
> Das kotzt mich echt an!



Bei mir das gleiche. Ursprünglich 5. -9. März und gestern dann die mail mit 21. - 25. Mai. Das ist schon echt schmerzhaft. Bei mir ist es übrigens auch das Al 6.0 in XL schwarz. Wahrscheinlich ist der XL Rahmen erst im Mai verfügbar, oder hat hier schon jemand das Al. 6.0 in XL?


----------



## _todde_ (15. Februar 2018)

Wäre ich ein Troll würde ich sagen ANFÄNGER! Bin ich aber nicht, von daher kann ich nur sagen, dumm gelaufen


----------



## _todde_ (15. Februar 2018)

Soll ja leute geben die bis in den mai mit der bestellung warten, dann Rabatte kassieren und nur wenige tage auf die Lieferung warten. Andere bestellen jetzt, zahlen den vollen preis und sitzen frühsten im mai auf dem neuen hobel...


----------



## jobau (15. Februar 2018)

Hi Leute,

mal 'ne Lanze für Canyon: mein AL 7 am 02.02. bestellt - sollte an Weiberfastnacht geliefert werden, daraus  wurde dann
Veilchen-Dienstag. -( Köln, Karneval ).
...wiegt in L , blau, 13,9 kg.
Das Teil fährt sich wirklich schlafwandlerisch kontrolliert - allerdings nicht superschnell: ja,ja, die Reifen....
Soweit alles bestens, das einzige was mich genervt hat sind die 1000 seitigen, hundertsprachigen Bedienungsanleitungen nebst CD -
in denen nun wirklich nichts relevantes steht - selbst wenn man das erworbene Bike darin findet.

Gruß

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derduden (16. Februar 2018)

Also ich finde es ja komisch, wenn sich hier gewisse Leute tummeln, rein zum Zweck, anderen ihre Entscheidung für ein Canyon madig zu reden...
Kritik ist natürlich erlaubt/erwünscht, an Bikes an Service etc...aber in jedem Post (zumal stilvoll grenzwertig vorgetragen,Stichwort Troll) den Besserwisser zu geben, nach dem Motto "ihr Deppen kauft ein Canyon! - selber Schuld", muss doch nicht sein.


----------



## l.o.k.i (16. Februar 2018)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Alles ist unfahrbar und sobald man es besitzt ist man im Prinzip unsterblich. Sorry wenn ich das mal so sage aber manche sollten sich einfach mehr bewegen und weniger nachdenken.



Sorry wenn ich das mal so sage aber es gibt leider einige die zuerst sinnerfassend lesen lernen sollten bevor Sie posten.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (16. Februar 2018)

Sorry das mein Beitrag solch eine Erregung in dir hervorruft. 
Schade nur das du nicht alles gequotet hast, ehe du deinen Unmut freien Lauf gelassen hast. Hätte der Übersicht sicherlich nicht geschadet


----------



## KoolAid (16. Februar 2018)

Kreiswalker schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche. Ursprünglich 5. -9. März und gestern dann die mail mit 21. - 25. Mai. Das ist schon echt schmerzhaft. Bei mir ist es übrigens auch das Al 6.0 in XL schwarz. Wahrscheinlich ist der XL Rahmen erst im Mai verfügbar, oder hat hier schon jemand das Al. 6.0 in XL?



Bei mir ist es das gleiche Modell in XL. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und der Termin wird ein wenig vorgezogen.

Ich bekomme nächste Woche immerhin als Trost eine Canyon Tasche geschenkt. Du auch?

Edit: Wenn sich das alles wirklich bis mitte Mai hinzieht, werde ich noch ein paar Goodies einfordern.  Das muss Canyon sich dann auch gefallen lassen. Ich werde brav auf mein Bike warten.


----------



## KoolAid (16. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Soll ja leute geben die bis in den mai mit der bestellung warten, dann Rabatte kassieren und nur wenige tage auf die Lieferung warten. Andere bestellen jetzt, zahlen den vollen preis und sitzen frühsten im mai auf dem neuen hobel...



Das wäre ja zu geil!  Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## hg2 (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen 
Habe gerade bei meinem CF8 die Maxxis Schläuche ausgebaut und gewogen. 225g pro Schlauch. Da wird ein Tublessumbau helfen Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2018)

Oder Revoloop...


----------



## Kreiswalker (16. Februar 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es das gleiche Modell in XL. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und der Termin wird ein wenig vorgezogen.
> 
> Ich bekomme nächste Woche immerhin als Trost eine Canyon Tasche geschenkt. Du auch?
> 
> Edit: Wenn sich das alles wirklich bis mitte Mai hinzieht, werde ich noch ein paar Goodies einfordern.  Das muss Canyon sich dann auch gefallen lassen. Ich werde brav auf mein Bike warten.



Ja, Canyon Tasche wurde mir auch angekündigt.


----------



## trailblitz (16. Februar 2018)

hg2 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Habe gerade bei meinem CF8 die Maxxis Schläuche ausgebaut und gewogen. 225g pro Schlauch. Da wird ein Tublessumbau helfen Gewicht zu sparen.


Hast Du die Reifen auch gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hg2 (16. Februar 2018)

Noch nicht 
kann ich aber nachholen, am Montag


----------



## Luci_11 (16. Februar 2018)

Reifengewicht kennt man ;-) 60-90g Milch auch..


Sent from mobile.


----------



## trailblitz (17. Februar 2018)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> Reifengewicht kennt man ;-) 60-90g Milch auch..
> 
> 
> Sent from mobile.



Teilst Du mir dein Wissen mit?


----------



## Luci_11 (17. Februar 2018)

Ja, steht hier bereits im Thread .


Sent from mobile.


----------



## TaunusTrails (18. Februar 2018)

Für alle die noch einen etwas tieferen Einblick in die Parts des AL7.0 haben möchten, habe ich hier noch ein kurzes Video auf meinem Youtube-Kanal hochgeladen.
Nebenbei: Nach meiner Kofferwaage wiegt das AL7.0 in L inkl Pedale (DMR Vault) 14,6kg.

CANYON SPECTRAL 2018 CLOSE-UP


----------



## MTBmuc (18. Februar 2018)

Ist hier vielleicht nicht ganz passend, aber ich versuch's trotzdem mal (  ): Beim Aufbau des Spectrals am Wochenende war in der Tüte, in der die Steckachse fürs Vorderrad war, auch eine Schraube (ca. 1cm lang). Weiß jemand, wofür die gut ist oder ob die überhaupt dazu gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (18. Februar 2018)

ohne Photos wird das nix


----------



## hg2 (19. Februar 2018)

Hat das Ding so ausgesehen ?
Dann ist es für die Reverb


----------



## t0kn (19. Februar 2018)

So, war dann am Samstag in Koblenz und hab auf dem Hobel gesessen. Was soll ich sagen. L ist mir bei 1,82m(88cm Schrittlänge) persönlich zu klein, weswegen ich froh bin da gewesen zu sein. So kann ich dann doch XL bestellen.
Leider konnte mir der freundliche Canyon Mitarbeiter keinerlei tiefergehenden Fragen beantworten, weswegen ich immer noch nicht weiß warum keine Felgen der E anstelle der M Serie verbaut wurden.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. Februar 2018)

Das wirst du auch nie erfahren, weil er damit seine Kollegen (m/w) vom Einkauf und der Entwicklung in die Pfanne hauen würde.


----------



## t0kn (19. Februar 2018)

Hat ja nix mit "in die Pfanne hauen" zu tun. Ich hatte auf ein Konzept gehofft


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2018)

t0kn schrieb:


> So, war dann am Samstag in Koblenz und hab auf dem Hobel gesessen. Was soll ich sagen. L ist mir bei 1,82m(88cm Schrittlänge) persönlich zu klein, weswegen ich froh bin da gewesen zu sein. So kann ich dann doch XL bestellen.
> Leider konnte mir der freundliche Canyon Mitarbeiter keinerlei tiefergehenden Fragen beantworten, weswegen ich immer noch nicht weiß warum keine Felgen der E anstelle der M Serie verbaut wurden.



Ich habe exakt Deine Maße und würde nie auf die Idee kommen ein XL zu fahren...das wäre mit viel zu gestreckt und unhandlich groß. Lieber einen längeren Vorbau nutzen....da kann man mal sehen wie unterschiedlich die Empfindungen sind.


----------



## Belchenradler (19. Februar 2018)

t0kn schrieb:


> Hat ja nix mit "in die Pfanne hauen" zu tun. Ich hatte auf ein Konzept gehofft


Das Konzept dahinter, ist das von Keith Bontrager: "Strong, light, cheap - pick two".


----------



## t0kn (19. Februar 2018)

Hier mal die Position auf dem L Rahmen mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze:


----------



## Sid211985 (19. Februar 2018)

Wie ein Kinderfahrrad sieht das aus. Wahrscheinlich sind bei Canyon die Entwickler und Tester alle geschrumpft


----------



## t0kn (19. Februar 2018)

Dachte ich mir auch! XL geht da schon besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac85 (19. Februar 2018)

Bist das XL gefahren? Ging die Sattelstütze ganz raus? Bei sl 88 und ner Sitzrohrlänge von 520 und überstand von 800 könnte ich mir vorstellen das es eventuell eng werden kann.


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2018)

Schaut tatsächlich zunächst recht klein aus, wobei bei ausgefahrener Sattelstütze und korrekt eingestellter Sattelhöhe bei SL88, die Stütze automatisch weiter hinten ist und somit sieht es dann wieder nicht mehr so klein aus...man müßte mal ein Bild von L und XL im Fahren sehen.


----------



## t0kn (19. Februar 2018)

Ja bin xl gefahren. Sattestütze ging ganz raus.
Grade im Stehen habe ich mich deutlich wohler auf xl gefühlt


Aber da sind die Geschmäcker ja auch verschieden, für mich hat sich das bike in xl einfach besser angefühlt


----------



## Specialexed (19. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte beim testen genau den gleichen Eindruck.
Mit 1.80 und 83 Sl wäre ich zwischen M und L.
Nach der Runde über den Parkplatz ist M bei mir absolut nicht mehr in Frage gekommen.
Fallen wohl wirklich recht klein aus, die Rahmen(auch im Vergleich zu den alten Spectral).


----------



## _todde_ (19. Februar 2018)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Ich hatte beim testen genau den gleichen Eindruck.
> Mit 1.80 und 83 Sl wäre ich zwischen M und L.
> Nach der Runde über den Parkplatz ist M bei mir absolut nicht mehr in Frage gekommen.
> Fallen wohl wirklich recht klein aus, die Rahmen(auch im Vergleich zu den alten Spectral).


Im vergleich zum alten ist der rahmen, soweit ich die alten daten noch im kopf habe, eher in der länge gewachsen (1cm mehr reach bei M, flacherer lenkwinkel...).


----------



## hg2 (20. Februar 2018)

Juhui endlich fast fertig, nur der richtige Flaschenhalter fehlt noch. Hinterreifen getauscht, Tubless,XTR Bremse,e13 9-46 Antrieb mit SLX Schaltwerk und XT Schifter.
Was habt ihr für Flaschenhalter? Besonders beim M Rahmen.


----------



## TractionBronson (20. Februar 2018)

t0kn schrieb:


> So, war dann am Samstag in Koblenz und hab auf dem Hobel gesessen. Was soll ich sagen. L ist mir bei 1,82m(88cm Schrittlänge) persönlich zu klein, weswegen ich froh bin da gewesen zu sein. So kann ich dann doch XL bestellen.
> Leider konnte mir der freundliche Canyon Mitarbeiter keinerlei tiefergehenden Fragen beantworten, weswegen ich immer noch nicht weiß warum keine Felgen der E anstelle der M Serie verbaut wurden.



Krass und ich hab mit 1.88 L bestellt. Wie unterschiedlich doch die Geschmäcker sind.


----------



## TaunusTrails (20. Februar 2018)

Vinschoo schrieb:


> Krass und ich hab mit 1.88 L bestellt. Wie unterschiedlich doch die Geschmäcker sind.


Yep, 1,86m und bin auch bei einem L. Ich fühle mich super wohl darauf.
... und es ist sogar noch Luft nach oben. (Zumindest von der Sattelstütze her)


----------



## Sketchy988 (20. Februar 2018)

Hi Leute!

Ich konnte soeben mein 2016 XL Nerve verkaufen und möchte mir nun das neue Spectral anschauen. Was mir gefällt, nebst der Geometrie sind auch die ganzen innovativen Features (Bearing Verdeckung, Kabel Guard etc). 

Wo ich mir Sorgen/Gedanken mache:

Ist 482mm genug Reach für einen 192cm grossen Fahrer? Andere Hersteller schwören auf 495mm+ für meine Grösse. Nun habe ich gesehen es gibt hier ein paar XL Jungs - könntet ihr mir dazu eure Erfahrung/Meinung geben? Meine Schrittlänge ist 89cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Februar 2018)

t0kn schrieb:


> warum keine Felgen der E anstelle der M Serie verbaut wurden.


Ich beschäftige mich ja nun mit dem Upgrade meines Hinterrades welches ein M1700 Spline Two ist. Hier ist anscheinend eine M502 Felge verbaut. Wenn ich mir diese im Vergleich zur EX511 anschaue, gibt es nur einen Unterschied. Die EX ist geöst, was meines Erachtens aber kein stabileres LR macht.


----------



## TractionBronson (20. Februar 2018)

Sketchy988 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich konnte soeben mein 2016 XL Nerve verkaufen und möchte mir nun das neue Spectral anschauen. Was mir gefällt, nebst der Geometrie sind auch die ganzen innovativen Features (Bearing Verdeckung, Kabel Guard etc).
> 
> ...



Naja wie du vielleicht vorher lesen konntest, selbst 1,82er fahren das XL und ich mit 1,88 und ähnlicher SL zu deiner finde das L wesentlich passender und das trotz meiner Affenarme. Alles subjektiv. Am besten immer probieren, klar bei nem Versender nicht immer für jeden so einfach. 
Andere Marken haben vielleicht mehr Reach aber dann auch eine dementsprechende Geometrie und Verhalten des Bikes. Kommt halt drauf an was du willst. Nerve und Spectral ist ja auch nicht dasselbe, wobei ich aber auch die Geo vom Nerve nicht kenne.


----------



## Luci_11 (20. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich ja nun mit dem Upgrade meines Hinterrades welches ein M1700 Spline Two ist. Hier ist anscheinend eine M502 Felge verbaut. Wenn ich mir diese im Vergleich zur EX511 anschaue, gibt es nur einen Unterschied. Die EX ist geöst, was meines Erachtens aber kein stabileres LR macht.



Hmm der Unterschied der Felgen ist vom Gewicht recht gering. Schmeiß dich mit deinem Anliegen mal in den Laufrad Fred.
Abgesehen von der Felge bringt ein Custom Aufbau mit den richtigen Soeichen und vor allem mit 32 statt 28 Stück erhebliche Vorteile und zwar langfristig.


Sent from mobile.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Februar 2018)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> Hmm der Unterschied der Felgen ist vom Gewicht recht gering. *Schmeiß dich mit deinem Anliegen mal in den Laufrad Fred.*
> Abgesehen von der Felge bringt ein Custom Aufbau mit den richtigen Soeichen und vor allem mit 32 statt 28 Stück erhebliche Vorteile und zwar langfristig.


Hab ich doch schon. Rein von den Daten erscheint mir der Unterschied zw. M1700 Felge und EX511 Felge marginal. Daher hat Canyon wohl auch den LRS vom 2017er Modell beibehalten bzw. im Falle des AL 6.0 sogar gedowngraded.


----------



## rmaurer (20. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Rein von den Daten erscheint mir der Unterschied zw. M1700 Felge und EX511 Felge marginal. Daher hat Canyon wohl auch den LRS vom 2017er Modell beibehalten bzw. im Falle des AL 6.0 sogar gedowngraded.



Naja das eine ist eine All Mountain Felge das andere eine Enduro Felge
ASTM CLASSIFICATION 3 vs. 4 !
Ob das marginal ist seid dahingestellt

Die EX511 ist halt die breitere Variante der bekannten EX481 mit der Gwin in einem Rennen mal ohne Reifen gefahren ist

Ich hab aus Stabilitätserwägungen eine breitere XM521 vorne mit einer EX511 hinten gepaart, für 2.6" Reifen wären aber 35mm Maulweite die bessere Wahl (und der Huck Norris passt auch besser rein...)

Canyon hat wahrscheinlich diese Felgen verbaut weil sie 1)billiger im Einkauf 2)für >90% der Fahrer ausreichend sind

Und bzgl 28 vs. 32 Speichen gibt es ja mittlerweile sogar die Theorie dass 28 Speichen dauerhaltbarer sind, s.Laufradforum


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Naja das eine ist eine All Mountain Felge das andere eine Enduro Felge
> ASTM CLASSIFICATION 3 vs. 4 !
> Ob das marginal ist seid dahingestellt


Beide Felgen sind gleich breit, wiegen gleich viel. Wo ist der Unterschied? Eine andere Legierung?  Selbst der ERD ist bis auf 1mm gleich.

Man könnte sagen, dass die M502 geöst ist und damit ein Stück vom Gewicht daher kommt. Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass das so viel ausmacht. Bei der EX wird dann eben mit Unterlegscheiben gearbeitet und sie wird, wenn das Gewicht tatsächlich gleich ist, das Mehrgewicht der Ösen als Material haben.

edit: Wie ist die EX verbunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (21. Februar 2018)

EX ist geschweißt, die Informationen diesbezüglich auf der DT swiss Homepage sind korrekt.

Gleiche Größe, gleiches Gewicht heisst noch lange nicht gleiche Stabilität!


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> EX ist geschweißt, die Informationen diesbezüglich auf der DT swiss Homepage sind korrekt.
> 
> Gleiche Größe, gleiches Gewicht heisst noch lange nicht gleiche Stabilität!


Ja gut aber hier wurde ja die Breite als wichtiges Kriterium genannt.


----------



## Luci_11 (21. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ja gut aber hier wurde ja die Breite als wichtiges Kriterium genannt.



Kriterium für was??
Im Vergleich zu meiner geschrotteten XM481 Erstausstattung hinten fühlt sich mein custom EX511 Aufbau schon deutlich stabiler an und ist nicht viel schwerer. Beides 30mm mw. Da gibt’s nichts mehr zu diskutieren. [emoji108]


Sent from mobile.


----------



## JLennertz (22. Februar 2018)

Mal ne Frage an die glücklcihen Besitzer eines 2018er Spectral: Was war Eure Wartedauer von Bestellung bis Auslieferung. Bzw. diejenigen die aktuell Ihr Spectral erhalten, wann habt Ihr bestellt?. 
Aktuell scheint zu gelten: Die auf der canyon website angegebene Verfügbarkeit plus rd. 2 Monate ist voraussichtliches Lieferdatum bei Auftragsbestätigung. Ich selber habe Mitte Feb. ein CF 8.0 in L bestellt damals mit angegebener Verfügbarkeit für Mitte März, in der Auftragsbestätiung dann Anfang Mai. 
Derzeit steht auf der website zur Verfügbarkeit Anfang April. Habe nochmal testweise eine Bestellung angestoßen und storniert, da dann in der Bestätigung Anfang Juni angegeben.


----------



## TaunusTrails (22. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte am 03.01.18 bestellt und habe es am 02.02.18 in Koblenz abgeholt.


----------



## xck (22. Februar 2018)

JLennertz schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die glücklcihen Besitzer eines 2018er Spectral: Was war Eure Wartedauer von Bestellung bis Auslieferung. Bzw. diejenigen die aktuell Ihr Spectral erhalten, wann habt Ihr bestellt?.
> Aktuell scheint zu gelten: Die auf der canyon website angegebene Verfügbarkeit plus rd. 2 Monate ist voraussichtliches Lieferdatum bei Auftragsbestätigung. Ich selber habe Mitte Feb. ein CF 8.0 in L bestellt damals mit angegebener Verfügbarkeit für Mitte März, in der Auftragsbestätiung dann Anfang Mai.
> Derzeit steht auf der website zur Verfügbarkeit Anfang April. Habe nochmal testweise eine Bestellung angestoßen und storniert, da dann in der Bestätigung Anfang Juni angegeben.



Keine 72h zwischen Bestellung und Auslieferung.

Bei Canyon gibt es zwei Fälle, entweder man bestellt ein lagerndes bike , dann kommt das zügig.

Wenn man eines bestellt, das noch nicht lagernd ist dann ist alles möglich....


----------



## rmaurer (22. Februar 2018)

xck schrieb:


> Bei Canyon gibt es zwei Fälle, entweder man bestellt ein lagerndes bike , dann kommt das zügig.
> 
> Wenn man eines bestellt, das noch nicht lagernd ist dann ist alles möglich....



Na na das hängt auch davon ab wie loyal man bisher gegenüber Canyon war. Die Friends von Canyon werden üblicherweise als erstes beliefert.


----------



## haga67 (22. Februar 2018)

Ha ha, er nun wieder


----------



## _todde_ (22. Februar 2018)

Langsam glaub ich der macht das extra... der nimmt sich doch selbst nicht für ernst


----------



## rmaurer (22. Februar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Langsam glaub ich der macht das extra... der nimmt sich doch selbst nicht für ernst


Aufpassen. Du willst doch wegen unbedachten Äußerungen keinen Lieferverzug vom Zaun brechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (22. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Aufpassen. Du willst doch wegen unbedachten Äußerungen keinen Lieferverzug vom Zaun brechen


Da müsst ich aber ganz schön weich oben rum sein, mir jetzt ein bike bei canyon zu bestellen


----------



## rmaurer (22. Februar 2018)

Überspann den Bogen nicht.
Dein altes Strive macht bald die Grätsche und dann ist Schluss mit Kuschelkurs.


----------



## Goldigger (23. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand den Rahmen nur bestellt und bekommen?
gewogen?


----------



## Spark960 (23. Februar 2018)

Hi
Wo kann man den die Framebox und den Flaschenhalter von Canyon kaufen?


----------



## rmaurer (23. Februar 2018)

Goldigger schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Rahmen nur bestellt und bekommen?
> gewogen?


Rahmengewichte ohne Dämpfer lt. Bike Magazin 2/2018
==============
Carbon Rahmen Gr.L 2508g
Aluminium 200g schwerer = 2700g

Vergleich alter Spectral Carbonrahmen Gr.M
2167g

Ja das ist schon deutlich schwerer als bisher aber du bekommst dafür auch mehr kg Canyon Bike fürs gleiche Geld, also Preis/Leistung ist besser


----------



## eiwolf (23. Februar 2018)

Spark960 schrieb:


> Hi
> Wo kann man den die Framebox und den Flaschenhalter von Canyon kaufen?


Ich habe dzgl. den Support angeschrieben. Antwort war, das Sie es selbst noch nicht wissen :-D


----------



## bartos0815 (23. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Rahmengewichte ohne Dämpfer lt. Bike Magazin 2/2018
> ==============
> Carbon Rahmen Gr.L 2508g
> Aluminium 200g schwerer = 2700g
> ...


rahmen cf inkl. reverb, dps dämpfer und steuersatz 3,8kg in gr. m angegeben.
-690gr reverb, -280gr dämpfer, -100gr steuersatz= 2730gramm für carbon o. dämpfer in M


----------



## _todde_ (23. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ja das ist schon deutlich schwerer als bisher aber du bekommst dafür auch mehr kg Canyon Bike fürs gleiche Geld, also Preis/Leistung ist besser


----------



## l.o.k.i (23. Februar 2018)

Rahmengewicht Spectral 2017 Al laut Mountainbike-magazin.de 3080g M und 3200 L

Rahmengewicht Spectral 2017 CF laut Mountainbike-magazin.de 2590g edit: M



JLennertz schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die glücklcihen Besitzer eines 2018er Spectral: Was war Eure Wartedauer von Bestellung bis Auslieferung. Bzw. diejenigen die aktuell Ihr Spectral erhalten, wann habt Ihr bestellt?.



10 Tage von Bestellung 30.1 bis Zustellung Adelaide, Oz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solo010 (24. Februar 2018)

Welche Pedale habt ihr denn an eurem Spectral verbaut. 

Sind die Leute die ein AL 6.0 besitzen zufrieden?


----------



## jernejk (24. Februar 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Welche Pedale habt ihr denn an eurem Spectral verbaut.
> 
> Sind die Leute die ein AL 6.0 besitzen zufrieden?


I bought HT ME01 magnesium pedals from Canyon store - they are not very large but are very thin (11mm). Wouldn't be my first choice but they were on discount and were a bit under 100€.

AL 6 doesn't feel premium, more like very good tool that does the job very well.


----------



## xck (24. Februar 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> I bought HT ME01 magnesium pedals from Canyon store - they are not very large but are very thin (11mm). Wouldn't be my first choice but they were on discount and were a bit under 100€.
> 
> AL 6 doesn't feel premium, more like very good tool that does the job very well.



Raceface Aeffect


----------



## JLennertz (24. Februar 2018)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Plattformpedale mit großer Standfläche und dünnem Profil, die sixpack millenium sind meine wahl auch beim Sender


----------



## l.o.k.i (25. Februar 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Welche Pedale habt ihr denn an eurem Spectral verbaut.
> 
> Sind die Leute die ein AL 6.0 besitzen zufrieden?



Nukeproof Horizon, schön große Standfläche, relativ dünn, stabil und guter Preis

Nach gut 20h Einsatz auf staubigen und steinigen single trails mit gelegentlichen Sprüngen bin ich immer noch begeistert. 
Verarbeitung ist sehr sauber, Federelemente sind ausgezeichnet, die Bremsen sind besser als erwartet, Eagle arbeitet recht gut ist aber recht anfällig auf Verschmutzung und will sehr genau eingestellt werden, nach umrüsten auf tubeless muss ich mir jetzt auch keine Gedanken über Dornen etc. machen und hab nebenbei noch 350g gespart. Einziger negativ Punkt ist der Rekon Reifen der doch etwas schwach auf der Brust ist, aber mal schauen vielleicht gewöhn ich mich ja daran ansonsten kommt ein Minion drauf.

Meiner Meinung nach ein tolles Bike für den Preis ohne Schnickschnack.


----------



## MTBmuc (25. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> ohne Photos wird das nix





hg2 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 699060
> 
> Hat das Ding so ausgesehen ?
> Dann ist es für die Reverb



Eine ganz simple Schraube... wahrscheinlich Zufall, dass die in der Steckachsentüte war, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmuc (25. Februar 2018)

Wo wir schon dabei sind... ;-)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wofür diese Sachen sind, die im Paket dabei waren?


----------



## Ridecanyon (25. Februar 2018)

Das obere ist ein Liner zum wechseln der innen verlegten Züge, das untere vermute ich mal eine Ersatz-Abdeckung für die Lager...


----------



## eiwolf (26. Februar 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind... ;-)
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wofür diese Sachen sind, die im Paket dabei waren?



Die Platte ist die Adapterplatte für das Lager um einen Umwerfer am Radl montieren zu können. Das ist zumindest meine Vermutung. Der "Silikonschlauch" war bei mir gar ned dabei....


----------



## MTBmuc (26. Februar 2018)

Ah, klingt nicht unplausibel, danke. 
Zum Thema kein Silikonschlauch: Ich finde es ohnehin interessant, dass das nicht so standardisiert zu sein scheint, was sie beilegen oder wie das Rad kommt. Andere haben hier von Schwierigkeiten geschrieben, das Kabel der Reverb-Sattelstütze unten durch zu bekommen, bei mir war das schon durchgeführt.
Gestern habe ich im Internet ein neues Unboxing-Video (aus den USA) zum Spectral entdeckt, da waren teils andere Werkzeuge und Beschreibungshefte dabei, außerdem waren die Reflektoren am Rad vorinstalliert...


----------



## bartman2108 (26. Februar 2018)

Gestern habe ich im Internet ein neues Unboxing-Video (aus den USA) zum Spectral entdeckt, da waren teils andere Werkzeuge und Beschreibungshefte dabei, außerdem waren die Reflektoren am Rad vorinstalliert...[/QUOTE]

BKXC?
Und der alte Remote Hebel für die Reverb.


----------



## MTBmuc (26. Februar 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> BKXC?
> Und der alte Remote Hebel für die Reverb.



Genau das! Stimmt, den Hebel hatte ich vergessen, das war sehr verwunderlich..


----------



## Bikeowl (27. Februar 2018)

Hat hier Jemand schon ein L oder XL Spectral erhalten?
Bin mir weiterhin unsicher ob ich mit einer SL von ca. 91 cm und Körpergröße von ca. 1,89 zu L oder XL greifen soll.. :-/
Leider wohne ich nicht direkt in der Nähe von Koblenz, sonst würde ich beide Größen direkt miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## rmaurer (27. Februar 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> Bin mir weiterhin unsicher ob ich mit einer SL von ca. 91 cm und Körpergröße von ca. 1,89 zu L oder XL greifen soll.. :-/



Theoretisch ist beides möglich, je nachdem ober der kürzere Reach beim L oder das 52cm Sitzrohr / 17cm Steuerohr beim XL für dich das größere Ausschlusskriterium ist

Aber die Canyon haben so eine Spitzen Geometrie dass sie eigentlich eh immer gut passen


----------



## _todde_ (27. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Aber die Canyon haben so eine Spitzen Geometrie dass sie eigentlich eh immer gut passen


Ist das so? Dann könnte ich ja mit meinen 1.80 auch einen XS Rahmen nehmen. Geil! Kompensiert das Gewicht ein wenig


----------



## rmaurer (27. Februar 2018)

Ja ist dann schön wendig und man kann es später leichter an die Freundin recyceln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac85 (27. Februar 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> Hat hier Jemand schon ein L oder XL Spectral erhalten?
> Bin mir weiterhin unsicher ob ich mit einer SL von ca. 91 cm und Körpergröße von ca. 1,89 zu L oder XL greifen soll.. :-/
> Leider wohne ich nicht direkt in der Nähe von Koblenz, sonst würde ich beide Größen direkt miteinander vergleichen.



XL


----------



## TractionBronson (27. Februar 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> Hat hier Jemand schon ein L oder XL Spectral erhalten?
> Bin mir weiterhin unsicher ob ich mit einer SL von ca. 91 cm und Körpergröße von ca. 1,89 zu L oder XL greifen soll.. :-/
> Leider wohne ich nicht direkt in der Nähe von Koblenz, sonst würde ich beide Größen direkt miteinander vergleichen.



Noch nicht erhalten aber ist unterwegs. Ein L. Habe ziemlich ähnliche Maße wie du. Stack und Reach war mit etwas too much. Mag es etwas wendiger und sportlicher in der Sitzposition. 
Bin gespannt. Hoffe es war doch kein Fehler


----------



## fone (27. Februar 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> Hat hier Jemand schon ein L oder XL Spectral erhalten?


Auf Seite 18 unten.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-cf-2018.862471/page-18#post-15098875


----------



## TaunusTrails (27. Februar 2018)

TaunusTrails schrieb:


> Yep, 1,86m und bin auch bei einem L. Ich fühle mich super wohl darauf.
> ... und es ist sogar noch Luft nach oben. (Zumindest von der Sattelstütze her)


...das hatte ich auch Seite 19 geschrieben. 

Hinzufügen kann ich noch dass ich auch eine Schrittweite von 91cm habe.


----------



## black_rider66 (28. Februar 2018)

JLennertz schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die glücklcihen Besitzer eines 2018er Spectral: Was war Eure Wartedauer von Bestellung bis Auslieferung. Bzw. diejenigen die aktuell Ihr Spectral erhalten, wann habt Ihr bestellt?.
> Aktuell scheint zu gelten: Die auf der canyon website angegebene Verfügbarkeit plus rd. 2 Monate ist voraussichtliches Lieferdatum bei Auftragsbestätigung. Ich selber habe Mitte Feb. ein CF 8.0 in L bestellt damals mit angegebener Verfügbarkeit für Mitte März, in der Auftragsbestätiung dann Anfang Mai.
> Derzeit steht auf der website zur Verfügbarkeit Anfang April. Habe nochmal testweise eine Bestellung angestoßen und storniert, da dann in der Bestätigung Anfang Juni angegeben.



Hallo. 
Ich habe zu Zeit ziemlich viel Chaos bei der Info bzgl. meines Liefertermines. 
Erst würde das Rad mitte Februar angekündigt. Dann gab es einen geänderten Liefertermin Anfang März. Nach dem ich letzte Woche mit Canyon gechattet habe, ergab sich plötzlichen weiteren Verzug um zwei Wochen ohne dass dies auf der Canyon Webseite aktualisiert wurde.
Jetzt schreibt Canyon, dass der vermutliche Warenausgang doch 5. März ist. Auch hier gibt es bei der Verfolgung des Auftrages kein Aktualisierung bei Canyon. 

Wie gesagt, immer wenn ich mit Canyon Kontakt aufnehmen ändert sich etwas an meinem Termin, vorher nicht. 
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr denn so gemacht?


----------



## bartos0815 (28. Februar 2018)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich habe zu Zeit ziemlich viel Chaos bei der Info bzgl. meines Liefertermines.
> Erst würde das Rad mitte Februar angekündigt. Dann gab es einen geänderten Liefertermin Anfang März. Nach dem ich letzte Woche mit Canyon gechattet habe, ergab sich plötzlichen weiteren Verzug um zwei Wochen ohne dass dies auf der Canyon Webseite aktualisiert wurde.
> Jetzt schreibt Canyon, dass der vermutliche Warenausgang doch 5. März ist. Auch hier gibt es bei der Verfolgung des Auftrages kein Aktualisierung bei Canyon.
> ...


ist seit jahren normal, dass die die termintreue und informationspolitik ggü den kunden nicht erfunden haben....


----------



## KoolAid (28. Februar 2018)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich habe zu Zeit ziemlich viel Chaos bei der Info bzgl. meines Liefertermines.
> Erst würde das Rad mitte Februar angekündigt. Dann gab es einen geänderten Liefertermin Anfang März. Nach dem ich letzte Woche mit Canyon gechattet habe, ergab sich plötzlichen weiteren Verzug um zwei Wochen ohne dass dies auf der Canyon Webseite aktualisiert wurde.
> Jetzt schreibt Canyon, dass der vermutliche Warenausgang doch 5. März ist. Auch hier gibt es bei der Verfolgung des Auftrages kein Aktualisierung bei Canyon.
> ...




Bei mir wurde der Termin von mitte März auf ende Mai verschoben. Darüber hat Canyon mich informiert und ein paar Tage später habe ich eine Canyon Tasche geschenkt bekommen. Ist nix besonderes aber immerhin. Ich frag nicht ständig nach. Vielleicht ändert sich der Termin nochmal, aber dann gehe ich davon aus, dass ich informiert werde.


----------



## MTBmuc (28. Februar 2018)

Jetzt kam ich mal dazu (und habe eine Waage):
Das CF 9.0 PRO wiegt ("out of the box") laut meiner Personenwaage 13,1kg, also wie auf der Website angegeben.


----------



## black_rider66 (1. März 2018)

Gerade hab ich mein jetzt doch früher geliefertes CF 8.0 in L aufgebaut ohne Pedalen wiegt es 13.5 kg, mit der Kofferwaage gemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (2. März 2018)

Das neue Spectral jetzt auch für Frauen geeignet:
https://www.canyon.com/de-at/mtb/spectral/spectral-wmn-al-6-0.html


----------



## MTBmuc (2. März 2018)

Und als E-Bike:


----------



## xck (2. März 2018)

Da wird ja der Hund in der Pfanne verrückt ...
Ich freu mich schon auf eine erneute gewichtsdiskussion


----------



## R_Leon (2. März 2018)

Warum kann es das normale Spectral nicht mit so einer geilen Gelb/Schwarzen Lackierung geben? :/


----------



## Marathoni873 (2. März 2018)

Habe mal das Handbuch eines Spectrals mit Carbonrahmen heruntergeladen. Da steht zum Werkstoff Carbon, dass das Gesamtgewicht 100 kg nicht überschreiten darf. Ist das ein Scherz? Oder seid ihr alle nur Fliegengewichte, so dass ihr mit Bike, Klamotten und Gepäck sicher darunter bleibt?


----------



## Specialexed (2. März 2018)

Pro Lr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tnk (3. März 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Habe mal das Handbuch eines Spectrals mit Carbonrahmen heruntergeladen. Da steht zum Werkstoff Carbon, dass das Gesamtgewicht 100 kg nicht überschreiten darf. Ist das ein Scherz? Oder seid ihr alle nur Fliegengewichte, so dass ihr mit Bike, Klamotten und Gepäck sicher darunter bleibt?


Halt ich irgendwie nicht für realistisch Ich mein, wenn wir mal 13Kg für das Bike nehmen, dann 3-4Kg für Gepäck und dann nochmal 2-3Kg für Kleidung, dann darf man ja nur noch 80Kg wiegen... Es wäre absolut absurd den Rahmen so zu konstruieren. So ziemlich jeder ab Rahmengröße L wäre da schon drüber. Meine Vermutung wäre, dass da wieder mal ne Zahl nicht stimmt weshalb ich dem so nicht so einfach Glauben schenken kann.


----------



## Marathoni873 (3. März 2018)

tnk schrieb:


> Halt ich irgendwie nicht für realistisch Ich mein, wenn wir mal 13Kg für das Bike nehmen, dann 3-4Kg für Gepäck und dann nochmal 2-3Kg für Kleidung, dann darf man ja nur noch 80Kg wiegen... Es wäre absolut absurd den Rahmen so zu konstruieren. So ziemlich jeder ab Rahmengröße L wäre da schon drüber. Meine Vermutung wäre, dass da wieder mal ne Zahl nicht stimmt weshalb ich dem so nicht so einfach Glauben schenken kann.



Tja, so sehe ich das auch. Aber so steht's nunmal da..... Im Fall der Fälle könnte Canyon sich darauf berufen, darauf hingewiesen zu haben. Es für absurd zu halten, ist legitim und nachvollziehbar, ist aber eben eine persönliche Interpretation. Wäre schön, wenn's einfach nur Inkonsistenz in den Angaben wäre, denn mit dieser Angabe gehöre  ich mit meinen 82kg auch nicht mehr zur Zielgruppe.


----------



## rmaurer (3. März 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Und als E-Bike:


...mit Shimano Motor, Game over Bosch.


----------



## tnk (3. März 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Tja, so sehe ich das auch. Aber so steht's nunmal da..... Im Fall der Fälle könnte Canyon sich darauf berufen, darauf hingewiesen zu haben. Es für absurd zu halten, ist legitim und nachvollziehbar, ist aber eben eine persönliche Interpretation. Wäre schön, wenn's einfach nur Inkonsistenz in den Angaben wäre, denn mit dieser Angabe gehöre  ich mit meinen 82kg auch nicht mehr zur Zielgruppe.


Jap, da hast du Recht. Für mich ergibt sich nur nicht, warum Canyon seine Zielgruppe so kastrieren sollte...
Ich bin mit meinen 177cm und 74Kg nicht sonderlich schwer, aber eben auch nicht sonderlich groß und es wären 6Kg nur noch als Puffer. Manche Menschen haben zwischen Sommer und Winter 6Kg Schwankungen...

Eventuell hat Canyon ja auch einfach die Rahmen nicht stabiler gebaut, aber mit 100Kg Gesamtgewicht statt mehr wie vorher, wurden dann die Tests für Kat. 4 bestanden (Nicht ganz ernst gemeint)


----------



## blechfisch (3. März 2018)

tnk schrieb:


> Halt ich irgendwie nicht für realistisch Ich mein, wenn wir mal 13Kg für das Bike nehmen, dann 3-4Kg für Gepäck und dann nochmal 2-3Kg für Kleidung, dann darf man ja nur noch 80Kg wiegen... Es wäre absolut absurd den Rahmen so zu konstruieren. So ziemlich jeder ab Rahmengröße L wäre da schon drüber. Meine Vermutung wäre, dass da wieder mal ne Zahl nicht stimmt weshalb ich dem so nicht so einfach Glauben schenken kann.



Glaube nicht, dass man das Eigengewicht des Fahrrads dazu zählen sollte. Macht mMn wenig Sinn.


----------



## Marathoni873 (3. März 2018)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass man das Eigengewicht des Fahrrads dazu zählen sollte. Macht mMn wenig Sinn.


Steht aber eindeutig so im Handbuch, das man zu jedem Spectral herunter laden kann.

Ich persönlich glaube ja, dass es sich bei dieser Angabe im Handbuch um ein Relikt der Vergangenheit handelt, welche man leider nicht spezifisch auf das jeweilige Bike bezogen angepasst hat. Ich kann mir von der Logik ja auch kein AM oder sogar Enduro vorstellen, welches nur auf leichtgewichtige Fahrer zugeschnitten sein soll.

Dennoch: Es steht nun einmal da. Und solange Canyon hier keine offizielle und ggf. belastbare Freigabe zu Mehrgewicht gibt, kommt das Spectral für mich gar nicht erst in Betracht.


----------



## tomac85 (3. März 2018)

Guck dir mal die Gewichtempfehlung der einzelnen Laufradsätze an.
Hatte mal nach nem Strive vor paar Jahren geguckt. Da waren die Mavics drauf mit ner Gesamtfteigabe (Bike und Fahrer) von 90kg... 
Die aktuellen Gewichtempfehlungen:

https://www.canyon.com/service/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=141

Edit: das Torque hatte zu der Zeit auch diesen LRS drauf


----------



## Marathoni873 (3. März 2018)

Wobei mir auf dieser Seite zu allererst folgender Satz (positiv) auffällt:
"Alle unsere eigenen Rahmen und unsere eigenen Gabeln sind bis 120kg Fahrergewicht freigegeben."

Steht jetzt im Widerspruch zu der Angabe aus dem Handbuch, aber das macht wenigstens Sinn. Laufräder können die Sache natürlich wieder nachgelagert einschränken, aber die sind doch eher anpassbar.


----------



## black_rider66 (3. März 2018)

Hallo. 
Habe gerade meinen ersten Ritt mit  dem cf 8.0 hinter mir. 
Fahre schon seit 4 Jahren spectral AL und bin mit geringen Erwartungen gestartet. Es fühlte sich erstmal alles sehr vertraut an. Geometrie ist ja fast gleich.
Die 1x11er hat mich sehr überzeugt. Gut ist, dad der Schalter für die Sattelstütze nun links gut mit dem Daumen zu erreichen ist, die Sattelstütze wird nun öfters aktiviert. Das Federungsverhalten des Rades ist besser als das Alte. Irgendwie genauer.
Bin gleich Mal schmal Pfädchen gefahren. Trotz Schnee  was dies kein Problem. Musste aber erst Mal viel Luft ablassen.. 
Fazit: Geil. Ich gebe es nicht wieder her. Denke für normale Waldwege schon etwas träge ( höheres gewicht und dickere reifen.)
Aber mit nem Traktor fährt man ja auch nicht Autobahn..


----------



## All_mtn (3. März 2018)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Habe gerade meinen ersten Ritt mit  dem cf 8.0 hinter mir.
> Fahre schon seit 4 Jahren spectral AL und bin mit geringen Erwartungen gestartet. Es fühlte sich erstmal alles sehr vertraut an. Geometrie ist ja fast gleich.
> Die 1x11er hat mich sehr überzeugt. Gut ist, dad der Schalter für die Sattelstütze nun links gut mit dem Daumen zu erreichen ist, die Sattelstütze wird nun öfters aktiviert. Das Federungsverhalten des Rades ist besser als das Alte. Irgendwie genauer.
> ...


Hört sich gut an, das mit den Reifen ist dennoch interessant. Zähle das Spectral zu den Allroundern mit denen auch längere Touren und AlpenX möglich sein sollten. Zudem fährt man ja auf ner Tour nicht 100% nur Trail, das meisste ist doch Transfer.
Würde mich mal interessieren wie das Feedback zu den 2.6 Reifen ist und ob 2.35 bzw 2.4 vlt. doch die bessere Trail/Allroundbereifung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black_rider66 (3. März 2018)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, das mit den Reifen ist dennoch interessant. Zähle das Spectral zu den Allroundern mit denen auch längere Touren und AlpenX möglich sein sollten. Zudem fährt man ja auf ner Tour nicht 100% nur Trail, das meisste ist doch Transfer.
> Würde mich mal interessieren wie das Feedback zu den 2.6 Reifen ist und ob 2.35 bzw 2.4 vlt. doch die bessere Trail/Allroundbereifung ist.


Man könnte ja bei Transfer die Reifen fest aufpumpen. Beim felsigen Bergauf dann wieder Luft ablassen. Ich denke dass geht und ist der beste Kompromiss. Habe selbst schon zwei AlpenX hinter mir. Finde  in den Alpen ist es schon besser dicke Reifen zu haben. Hier kommt es doch nicht auf Schnelligkeit an, sondern auf den Fahrspass. Und den hast du mit 2.6er Schlappen def. mehr.


----------



## All_mtn (3. März 2018)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja bei Transfer die Reifen fest aufpumpen. Beim felsigen Bergauf dann wieder Luft ablassen. Ich denke dass geht und ist der beste Kompromiss. Habe selbst schon zwei AlpenX hinter mir. Finde  in den Alpen ist es schon besser dicke Reifen zu haben. Hier kommt es doch nicht auf Schnelligkeit an, sondern auf den Fahrspass. Und den hast du mit 2.6er Schlappen def. mehr.


Auf Tour durch ablassen und aufpumpen der Luft den Reifendruck ändern macht aber doch sicher niemand, mir wäre es viel zu lästig.
Mit einer 30mm Felge ( Innenbreite ) und 2.35er Reifen komme ich bisher gut über die Runden, sowohl auf dem Trail als auch auf Forstwegen. Mal sehen wann ich 2.6er teste bisher reichen mit 2.35er Reifen.


----------



## heistob (3. März 2018)

Etwas pummelig für Größe M. Und die steifigkeit des cf rahmens liegt auch unterhalb der vorgabe! Hoch lebe das alte speci


----------



## Luci_11 (3. März 2018)

Wo kommt der testbericht her ??


Sent from mobile.


----------



## greenxdoor (4. März 2018)

aus der Mountainbike 04/2018


----------



## black_rider66 (4. März 2018)

greenxdoor schrieb:


> aus der Mountainbike 04/2018


Kannst du den ganzen Bericht schicken?


----------



## black_rider66 (4. März 2018)

Hier der Bericht 2014 von spectral 1 Al 8.0


----------



## black_rider66 (4. März 2018)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 703990 Hier der Bericht 2014 von spectral 1 Al 8.0


Nun mit richtigem Bild.


----------



## jmertgen (4. März 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Das neue Spectral jetzt auch für Frauen geeignet:
> https://www.canyon.com/de-at/mtb/spectral/spectral-wmn-al-6-0.html


Das nicht für Frauen geeignet... Das komplet neus Bike...für Frauen 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac85 (4. März 2018)




----------



## rudi-ritzel (4. März 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 704187



Sehr geile Farbe... das Santa Cruz [emoji6]


----------



## Radeviq (4. März 2018)

Is the rear fender the same template as the front?


----------



## tomac85 (4. März 2018)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Sehr geile Farbe... das Santa Cruz [emoji6]



Danke 



Radeviq schrieb:


> Is the rear fender the same template as the front?



Yes... ist aber wieder demontiert, hat nicht gefallen.


----------



## Goldigger (5. März 2018)

Die Rahmenfarbe sieht viel besser aus als das Bild auf der Website der Canyons.


----------



## Bikeowl (5. März 2018)

Goldigger schrieb:


> Die Rahmenfarbe sieht viel besser aus als das Bild auf der Website der Canyons.


 Sieht in echt viel besser aus. War am Wochenende auch in Koblenz und habe es mir mal live angeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. März 2018)

Sieht insgesamt deutlich besser aus als auf den offiziellen Bildern.


----------



## wallacexiv (6. März 2018)

Ich verstehe den Trend zu schwereren Rahmen nicht so ganz. Das ist wie bei den neuen Bikes von Transition. Da wiegt das Smuggler, wie auch das Spectral in Carbon so viel wie ein Alu Radon Swoop 170. Ich kapiers nicht.


----------



## tnk (7. März 2018)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Trend zu schwereren Rahmen nicht so ganz. Das ist wie bei den neuen Bikes von Transition. Da wiegt das Smuggler, wie auch das Spectral in Carbon so viel wie ein Alu Radon Swoop 170. Ich kapiers nicht.


Naja vielleicht wollen die Hersteller nicht, dass sie ständig irgendwelche Reklamationen aufgrund gebrochener Rahmen haben und gehn dann lieber eine Nummer sicherer und packen ein bisschen mehr Material an den Rahmen. Grade beim Spectral sind ja schon 'n paar gebrochen und vielleicht hatte Canyon da jetzt keinen Bock mehr drauf. Carbon bringt zudem heutzutage nicht mehr so den großen Unterschied zu Alu, da man Alu heute leichter bauen kann (wie das genau funktioniert kann ich dir aber nich sagen).
Ich hingegen kann den Trend zu immer leichter werdenden Rahmen nicht verstehen. Für den Racer nachvollziehbar aber meiner Meinung nach für den Hobbyfahrer nicht nötig. Lasst doch euer Trailbike 14Kg oder eueren Freerider 15Kg wiege, aber seid euch sicher, dass der Rahmen auch hält. Man kommt immernoch super den Berg hoch, letztendlich limitiert dich die Geometrie mehr als das Gewicht.


----------



## fone (7. März 2018)

tnk schrieb:


> Gerade beim Spectral sind ja schon 'n paar gebrochen


Echt? Ich dachte bisher wären nur 2 Kettenstreben betroffen gewesen?

Die letzte richtige Bruch-Serie an die ich mich erinnern kann war das YT Tues 1.


----------



## _todde_ (7. März 2018)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> Nun mit richtigem Bild.


Hab ich etwas verpasst oder bin ich der einzige der sich grad wundert...?! Nach dem Testbericht von 04/2018 wurde gefragt, bekommen haben wir einen von 2014


----------



## tnk (7. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Echt? Ich dachte bisher wären nur 2 Kettenstreben betroffen gewesen?
> 
> Die letzte richtige Bruch-Serie an die ich mich erinnern kann war das YT Tues 1.


Vielleicht bring ich da was durcheinander aber ich hatte deutlich mehr in Erinnerung. Aktuell ist mein Rahmen auch wegen 'nem Riss in der Strebe bei Canyon, also falls du Recht hast und ich mich hier vertan hab, dann kannst 1 dazu zählen. Werde dazu sobald der Vorgang abgeschlossen ist auch noch was im “Spectral 15/16/17 Thema“ schreiben.


----------



## Goldigger (7. März 2018)

Dieses Gerede von Cracked Frames, ist das das neue oder alte Spectral? Kohlenstoff oder Ali?


----------



## tnk (7. März 2018)

Goldigger schrieb:


> Dieses Gerede von Cracked Frames, ist das das neue oder alte Spectral? Kohlenstoff oder Ali?


Alt und in meinem Fall Alu


----------



## nikl69 (7. März 2018)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> Kannst du den ganzen Bericht schicken?



Testsieger: Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL 27,5    sieht auch besser aus, um Welten besser........ist leichter und kostet genausoviel


----------



## fone (7. März 2018)

2014 oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (7. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> 2014 oder?


 Beziehst du dich auf den Testsieger? Wenn ja, nein  War nicht Canyon immer Testsieger? Wie auch immer, 2018 

https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun...cube-stereo-140-hpc-sl-275-carbonnwhite-2018/

Genannt: Black Beauty


----------



## black_rider66 (7. März 2018)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Testsieger: Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL 27,5    sieht auch besser aus, um Welten besser........ist leichter und kostet genausoviel


Das Stereo ist mit 2.35" Reifen getestet was dem Rad einen Gewichtsvorteil verschafft.


----------



## nikl69 (7. März 2018)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> Das Stereo ist mit 2.35" Reifen getestet was dem Rad einen Gewichtsvorteil verschafft.



Mir sind ein paar Gramm völlig schnuppe. Dieses hässliche Teil von Canyon könnt Kilos weniger wiegen. Immer wenn ich das sehe, denke ich die hätten die Sitzstrebe in der MItte zusammen geschaubt oder aufeinandergesetzt und irgedwas vergessen oder es ist durchgebrochen oder sowas. An dieses Ding werd ich mich nicht gewöhnen. Das einzige was einigermaßen geht ist das rot/ schwarze Damen Modell. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei Dank unterschiedlich, da bleibt dann so ein Cube für mich übrig


----------



## MTBmuc (7. März 2018)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> Das Stereo ist mit 2.35" Reifen getestet was dem Rad einen Gewichtsvorteil verschafft.



Danke für die zwei Fotos!
Hast Du zufälligerweise auch den Bericht zum Testsieger..?


----------



## _todde_ (7. März 2018)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> Das Stereo ist mit 2.35" Reifen getestet was dem Rad einen Gewichtsvorteil verschafft.Anhang anzeigen 705186 Anhang anzeigen 705187


Wer so einen grandios schlechten testbericht liesst, für ein Magazin welches auch noch geld kostet, der kann ja gar nicht mehr anders als den bestellknopf drücken... meine fresse. Leute leute. Spart euch das geld und kauft euch lieber die blitz-illu...


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. März 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Wer so einen grandios schlechten testbericht liesst, für ein Magazin welches auch noch geld kostet, der kann ja gar nicht mehr anders als den bestellknopf drücken... meine fresse. Leute leute. Spart euch das geld und kauft euch lieber die blitz-illu...



Würde mir lieber dein chronisches Dauergemotze ersparen.


----------



## _todde_ (8. März 2018)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Würde mir lieber dein chronisches Dauergemotze ersparen.


Das ist eher eine chronische Feststellung über die verdummung der bikebevölkerung..


----------



## fone (8. März 2018)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich auf den Testsieger? Wenn ja, nein  War nicht Canyon immer Testsieger? Wie auch immer, 2018
> 
> https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun...cube-stereo-140-hpc-sl-275-carbonnwhite-2018/
> 
> Genannt: Black Beauty


Hatte extra Google angeschmissen, nur den "alten" Stereo Rahmen bei den 160ern gesehen und gar nicht bis zum 140er gescrollt. Sieht nett aus.


Das Gemotze ist bei vielen echt pathologisch.


----------



## Strampelino (8. März 2018)

Hab mir gerade auch ein spectral cf 8.0 bestellt. Soll für den Sommer mein dude ersetzen.  Leider ist jetzt warten bis Mai angesagt.
Hat einer von euch seine vielleicht schon erhalten. Bilder wären cool.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (8. März 2018)

Passen eigentlich 2,8er reifen in das spectral cf.
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir für das spectral 2,8er highroller zu holen.

Man ist die Vorfreude wieder gross.
Nehme mir immer vor cool zu bleiben......klappt aber bei mir irgendwie nicht. Wann ist endlich Mai


----------



## Spark960 (8. März 2018)

Meins ist schon seit zwei Wochen da
Spectral 6.0 in Rot als M!


----------



## Strampelino (8. März 2018)

Geiles Teil. 
Kannst du was zu den 2,8er reifen sagen.
Meinst du , die könnten passen.


----------



## Spark960 (8. März 2018)

Und noch paar Bilder


----------



## firevsh2o (8. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Geiles Teil.
> Kannst du was zu den 2,8er reifen sagen.
> Meinst du , die könnten passen.



Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Strampelino (8. März 2018)

Vorne passen die 2,8er bestimmt. Nur hinten bin ich mir da sehr unsicher.
Besonders wenn es reifen sind die mehr Profil wie der rekon haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (8. März 2018)

Hat sich wohl erledigt mit 2,8er reifen.canyon gibt Max. 2,6er frei


----------



## filiale (8. März 2018)

Die Frage ist nicht was Canyon schreibt, sondern was in der Realität paßt. Da hilft nur ein Zollstock...


----------



## Spark960 (8. März 2018)

Wenns hilft es sind mindestens 10mm Platz überall!
Vorne ist genug!


----------



## Strampelino (8. März 2018)

@filiale 
Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort.
Kann jeder machen wie er will. Ich halte mich immer an die  rahmenfreigaben.
Für mich bleiben die 2,6er einfach das Maximum.
Gibt ja auch  bremskräfte usw.


----------



## rmaurer (8. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Man ist die Vorfreude wieder gross.
> Nehme mir immer vor cool zu bleiben......klappt aber bei mir irgendwie nicht.



Ja das ist so wie beim Sex. Die Vorfreude auf das Canyon ist toll und die Gedanken daran wie geil es sich fahren wird einfach gigantisch, hat man das Bike dann aber mal geliefert bekommen ("die Ladung verschossen") setzt Ernüchterung ein und das Interesse nimmt schnell ab. Da hilft nur fahren


----------



## greg12 (8. März 2018)

Der Test oben gibt ein Gewicht von 3,1kg für den Rahmen in gr. M an! Auf der hp sind 2,6kg angegeben, das  Gesamtgewicht liegt auf Augenhöhe mit dem al 6 . Welchen Vorteil bietet dann das cf?


----------



## xck (8. März 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Das ist eher eine chronische Feststellung über die verdummung der bikebevölkerung..



Nein Todde, die Feststellung ist einmalig, was du vielleicht sagen wolltest ist chronische Verdummung...

Tipps für den korrekten Einsatz von Adjektiven findest du z.B. hier https://www.duden.de/sprachwissen/sprachratgeber/Adjektive-auf-ig-isch-lich

Keep Smiling!


----------



## MTBmuc (8. März 2018)

Spark960 schrieb:


> Meins ist schon seit zwei Wochen da
> Spectral 6.0 in Rot als M!



Wo am Rahmen befestigst Du das Seil oder Schloss, mit dem Du das Rad an der Wand hältst?


----------



## Strampelino (9. März 2018)

In der Bike Bravo steht das cf 8.0 ist bei der steifigkeitsprüfung durchgefallen ? Und bei Fahrer die über 70kg wiegen könnte es zu Problemen kommen? Ich wiege 88kg , soll das jetzt heissen das , das cf 8.0 mir jetzt unter dem Arsch zusammenbricht? Das kann ich nicht glauben! Nur bisschen Gedanken mache ich mir jetzt schon! Ist ja genau das Modell was ich mir bestellt habe.......


----------



## Strampelino (9. März 2018)

Und wer wiegt bei ab 1,80 schon 70kg??? Alles sehr komisch??? Sind alle untergewichtig oder bin ich jetzt fett???? Ich bin verwirrt.....oder hab ich mir die falsche Bike Kategorie ausgesucht? Geht bei 88kg heutzutage nur noch ein Alu downhiller ??? Sorry aber was soll das von der Bike Bravo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (9. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> In der Bike Bravo steht das cf 8.0 ist bei der steifigkeitsprüfung durchgefallen ? Und bei Fahrer die über 70kg wiegen könnte es zu Problemen kommen? Ich wiege 88kg , soll das jetzt heissen das , das cf 8.0 mir jetzt unter dem Arsch zusammenbricht? Das kann ich nicht glauben! Nur bisschen Gedanken mache ich mir jetzt schon! Ist ja genau das Modell was ich mir bestellt habe.......


hier bricht sicher nix zusammen. ich denke nicht, dass die geringe steifigkeit irgendwie negativ in erscheinung tritt. somit nicht weiter drüber nachdenken und fahren!


----------



## Strampelino (9. März 2018)

Ja, hast wohl recht! Vor ca. 2 Jahren waren angeblich die specialized enduro cf Bikes angeblich auch nicht steif genug.
Hoffe es ist bald mai und fahre dann einfach!


----------



## filiale (9. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Und wer wiegt bei ab 1,80 schon 70kg??? Alles sehr komisch??? Sind alle untergewichtig oder bin ich jetzt fett???? Ich bin verwirrt.....oder hab ich mir die falsche Bike Kategorie ausgesucht? Geht bei 88kg heutzutage nur noch ein Alu downhiller ??? Sorry aber was soll das von der Bike Bravo.



Ev. hast Du einfach ne mega bodybuilding Figur...1,80 bei 70Kg ist jetzt nicht besonders dürr. Irgendwie bist Du ganz schön nervös seit der Bestellung, kann das sein ?  Entspann Dich dochmal ein wenig, alles wird gut. Ob Du mit 70Kg oder 88Kg beim Sprung in den Pedalen hängst ist dann auch wieder egal. Bei schlechter Fahrtechnik tun dem Rad 70kg mehr weh als bei 88Kg von einem Profi gelenkt.


----------



## trailblitz (9. März 2018)

https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/reviews/biking/trail-mountain-bike/canyon-spectral-al-6-0-2018

Hier kommt mal ein aktueller Bericht aus den USA. 

Liest sich ganz nett....

Muss leider auch bis Mai warten auf das AL6.0 

Hab M bestellt  bei 177/77kg - sollte passen, oder?


----------



## _todde_ (9. März 2018)

xck schrieb:


> Nein Todde, die Feststellung ist einmalig, was du vielleicht sagen wolltest ist chronische Verdummung...
> 
> Tipps für den korrekten Einsatz von Adjektiven findest du z.B. hier https://www.duden.de/sprachwissen/sprachratgeber/Adjektive-auf-ig-isch-lich
> 
> Keep Smiling!


Danke für deinen Einwand. Du hast natürlich völlig recht!


----------



## JLennertz (9. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade auch ein spectral cf 8.0 bestellt. Soll für den Sommer mein dude ersetzen.  Leider ist jetzt warten bis Mai angesagt.
> Hat einer von euch seine vielleicht schon erhalten. Bilder wären cool.........


Was hat Canyon dir denn als voraussichtlichen Leiferzeitraum in der Auftragsbestätigung angegeben? 
Ich hatte das CF 8.0 in L Mitte Februar bestellt, als Verfügbarkeit für März angegeben war, und dann per Auftragsbestätigung die zweite Mai-Hälfte in Aussicht gestellt bekommen


----------



## Strampelino (9. März 2018)

Kann ich dir noch nicht genau sagen.
Bis jetzt habe ich von canyon noch keine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen.
Bin erstmal von den lieferdaten der canyon Seite ausgegangen.
Bis jetzt habe ich nur eine bestellbestätigung, ich hab ja erst gestern bestellt.


----------



## AndreasMayer (9. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> In der Bike Bravo steht das cf 8.0 ist bei der steifigkeitsprüfung durchgefallen ? Und bei Fahrer die über 70kg wiegen könnte es zu Problemen kommen? Ich wiege 88kg , soll das jetzt heissen das , das cf 8.0 mir jetzt unter dem Arsch zusammenbricht? Das kann ich nicht glauben! Nur bisschen Gedanken mache ich mir jetzt schon! Ist ja genau das Modell was ich mir bestellt habe.......



Canyon ist tendsetter ...variable geos ohne flipship oder sonstige umbauten....einfach mehr essen und schon ist der lenkwinkel flach......geilo


----------



## Strampelino (9. März 2018)

Hab gerade ne Auftragsbestätigung bekommen.
02.04.-06.04. Über ein Monat früher wie auf der canyon Seite angegeben! Wow wenn das klappt bin ich platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac85 (9. März 2018)

Eben mal einen Schlauch gewogen... 
248 Gramm


----------



## xck (9. März 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/reviews/biking/trail-mountain-bike/canyon-spectral-al-6-0-2018
> 
> Hier kommt mal ein aktueller Bericht aus den USA.
> 
> ...




Sind laut dem Bericht übrigens 13.6 kg gemessenes Gewicht für M Al6.0 in rot ( rot ist nasslackiert ggü. dem anodisierten schwarzen)


----------



## Strampelino (9. März 2018)

Ich finde diese gewichtdiskusion bisschen affig im MTB Bereich. 
Wer Gramm Zähler ist sollte vielleicht mal über ein Rennrad nachdenken.
Ich weiss jetzt werde ich gesteinigt
Mir egal.......das musste mal raus


----------



## rmaurer (9. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Ich finde diese gewichtdiskusion bisschen affig im MTB Bereich.



Schade, denn diese Einstellung führt nur dazu dass sich immer mehr Hersteller trauen Rahmen und Bikes insgesamt schwerer zu bauen. "schwer" bedeutet dabei meist nicht unbedingt stabiler aber fast immer billiger herzustellen - vor allem bei Carbon. Denn "weichere" Fasern + billigere Arbeitskräfte die das Matten Layup nicht 100% genau nehmen sparen eine Menge Kosten und lassen große Stückzahlen zu - wenn dann aber ein Carbonrahmen fast keinen Gewichtsvorteil mehr gegenüber einem Alu Rahmen hat und lt. diversen Tests dazu noch auffallend geringe Steifigkeit aufweist sollte das einem zu denken geben.


----------



## Strampelino (9. März 2018)

Der Flex ist beim cf 8.0 wegen dem Alu hinterbau
Ich finde der grösste Vorteil von Carbon ist eh nur die Optik! Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung!


----------



## Belchenradler (9. März 2018)

xck schrieb:


> Sind laut dem Bericht übrigens 13.6 kg gemessenes Gewicht für M Al6.0 in rot ( rot ist nasslackiert ggü. dem anodisierten schwarzen)


In dem Testbericht handelt es sich bei den 13,6kg um ein Spectral mit L Rahmen + tubeless, ohne Pedale: "Our large test bike weighs 30 lbs 1 oz set up tubeless without pedals".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (9. März 2018)

Gut ich kenne den Test nicht aber Carbon All Mountain fahrfertig mit >14kg ist einfach zuviel. Das Problem ist ja dass diese billig produzierten Carbon Rahmen bis zum Top Modell verbaut werden, Hersteller wie Cube und Santa Cruz bieten da deutlich mehr Transparenz mit verschiedenen Carbon Güteklassen.

Wer meint Gewichtsvergleiche sind lächerlich kann ja mal ein 13kg vs 14kg Rad ausgiebig im Vergleich fahren


----------



## xck (9. März 2018)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> In dem Testbericht handelt es sich bei den 13,6kg um ein Spectral mit L Rahmen + tubeless, ohne Pedale: "Our large test bike weighs 30 lbs 1 oz set up tubeless without pedals".



? Ich lese Medium


----------



## filiale (9. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Ich finde diese gewichtdiskusion bisschen affig im MTB Bereich.
> Wer Gramm Zähler ist sollte vielleicht mal über ein Rennrad nachdenken.
> Ich weiss jetzt werde ich gesteinigt
> Mir egal.......das musste mal raus



Nur weil bei Dir noch 10Kg Körpergewicht zuviel ist heißt das noch lange nicht daß es Anderen auch so geht...Leichtbau ist ein Hobby...und Hobbys waren manchmal schon immer "verrückt"


----------



## Strampelino (9. März 2018)

Also hab schon viele Bikes mit unterschiedlichem Gewicht gefahren.
War für mich kein nennenswerter Unterschied erkennbar.
Grössere Rolle haben reifen....schaltungsbandbreite und Geo usw. Gespielt.
Jeder empfindet das natürlich anders.

Und zu dem ist das spectral jetzt kein reines allmountain mehr!
Alleine die 2,6er reifen und die breiteren Felgen, die Gabel usw. Wiegt alles mehr wie beim Vorgänger . Und wer 14 kg zuviel findet, rüstet auf tubless um und schon sind es nur noch 13,5 kg . Immer noch zuviel? 2,4er reifen usw. Also wem 13-13,5kg Bike mit bikepark Freigabe zu schwer ist.......Also bitte.......


----------



## Belchenradler (9. März 2018)

xck schrieb:


> ? Ich lese Medium


Passt ja irgendwie zu einem Canyon ...  Hier widersprechen sich anscheinend die Tabelle und der Text. Im Text steht 2 x "our large test bike"


----------



## Strampelino (9. März 2018)

@filiale 
Ach sag das doch gleich.
Hobby ist wiegen, nicht fahren.
Na das ist für mich dann verständlich


----------



## xck (9. März 2018)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Passt ja irgendwie zu Canyon ...  Hier widersprechen sich die Tabelle und der Text. Im Text steht 2 x "our large test bike"


 Tja wahrscheinlich copy/paste... ich denke der Text ist richtig.

Wieso die Tester auf tubeless umrüsten ist mir ein Rätsel. Nicht wegen tubeless aber ich muss doch das konkret angebotene Produkt testen und bewerten


----------



## Luci_11 (9. März 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Schade, denn diese Einstellung führt nur dazu dass sich immer mehr Hersteller trauen Rahmen und Bikes insgesamt schwerer zu bauen. "schwer" bedeutet dabei meist nicht unbedingt stabiler aber fast immer billiger herzustellen - vor allem bei Carbon. Denn "weichere" Fasern + billigere Arbeitskräfte die das Matten Layup nicht 100% genau nehmen sparen eine Menge Kosten und lassen große Stückzahlen zu - wenn dann aber ein Carbonrahmen fast keinen Gewichtsvorteil mehr gegenüber einem Alu Rahmen hat und lt. diversen Tests dazu noch auffallend geringe Steifigkeit aufweist sollte das einem zu denken geben.



Exakt, denn das technische Hauptargument für Carbon ist die erhöhte Steifigkeit zusammen mit dem geringen Vorteil von ca. 0.5 kg für ca. +1k Euronen.
Dafür nimmt man eigentlich ein ziemlich hohes Risiko bezüglich Schrottung bei Kontakt hin.


Sent from mobile.


----------



## kleinenbremer (11. März 2018)

Kann es sein, dass Canyon die Geometrie im Online Auftritt aktualisiert hat? Auf einmal haben sowohl die CF als auch die AL Modelle 66.0° HA und 22mm BBD... Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, dass vorher richtig in ihrem CAD Modell abzulesen, oder?

Mit 66° wäre es für mich auch in Frage gekommen. Vorher stand da 66.5°. Man kann drüber streiten, ob man 0.5° merkt. Ich habe ein Orbea Rallon  (die 2016/17er Version). Da merke ich den 0.5° Unterschied je nach Flip Chip Position definitiv. 66° war für mich irgendwie die Grenze.


----------



## mistermanny (12. März 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/reviews/biking/trail-mountain-bike/canyon-spectral-al-6-0-2018
> 
> Hier kommt mal ein aktueller Bericht aus den USA.
> 
> ...



Did anyone catch the comment about the TALL headtube on Large Spectrals?
Mediums have a 116 headtube
Large headtubes are *147* 

I measured my current hardtail...with spacers I have a height of 120mm.
Curious if anyone finds large spectrals limiting/awkward because of the tall headtube?

Bikeradar also mentions the tall headtube in their 2018 spectral review:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldigger (12. März 2018)

Kann jemand mit einem Medium CF bestätigen, dass das Steuerrohr 116mm ist? Ich denke nur an einen Rahmen und übertrage die Komponenten aus meiner Orange 5.


----------



## Strampelino (12. März 2018)

Hat überhaupt einer schon sein cf spectral? Bilder wären klasse..... ich muss noch ca. 4 Wochen auf meins warten.


----------



## kleinenbremer (12. März 2018)

mistermanny schrieb:


> Did anyone catch the comment about the TALL headtube on Large Spectrals?
> Mediums have a 116 headtube
> Large headtubes are *147*
> 
> ...


As long as you ride a riser bar, there is still the chance to drop the handle bar by simply swap to a flat one. This will safe you another 100g as well, as it is much easyer to produce a flat than a riser bar (or with same amout of engineering/safety margin save 100g). And thanks to the 29er market there are even "lower"-bars which create another 1-2cm drop. And finally you possibly can flip your stem, which might bring you another 10mm drop, depending on angle and length...

Hope the hight issue will not have an influence on your choice and you can manage with workarounds given above.


----------



## hg2 (12. März 2018)

Goldigger schrieb:


> Kann jemand mit einem Medium CF bestätigen, dass das Steuerrohr 116mm ist? Ich denke nur an einen Rahmen und übertrage die Komponenten aus meiner Orange 5.


Ja das passt habe geade an meinem Cf 8 am Steuerrohr von Lagerschale zu Lagerschale gemmessen.


----------



## Strampelino (13. März 2018)

Ein paar Fotos von deinem cf 8.0 wären echt klasse.


----------



## JLennertz (13. März 2018)

Hat jm das CF 8.0 in Größe L, stealth? Wenn ja, wann bestellt? 
@Strameplino, welche Rahmengröße hattest du bestellt?
Mich vertröstet Canyon immer noch auf Mitte Mai (bei Bestellung Mitte Februar und damaliger Angabe zur Verfügbarkeit Mitte März), angeblich weil Engpass bei Rahmenanbauteilen.


----------



## Strampelino (13. März 2018)

Ich hab das cf 8.0 in schwarz Grösse L bestellt.
Als Versandtermin  habe ich den 02.04-06.04. Bekommen.
Kann das mit dem Versandtermin aber nicht so recht glauben! Hab allerdings auch Zeit bis Juni!Vielleicht geht es deshalb schneller , weil es mich nicht juckt ob es April, Mai oder Juni kommt.
Bezahlt hab ich im voraus, spielt vielleicht ne Rolle...
Ist auch  mein 5tes canyon.....canyon buddy sozusagen


----------



## Pablo P. (13. März 2018)

mistermanny schrieb:


> Did anyone catch the comment about the TALL headtube on Large Spectrals?
> Mediums have a 116 headtube
> Large headtubes are *147*
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's actually why I'm interested in the new Spectral.  My body dimensions and back problems force me to use riser bars and sharp angle stems to find a comfy position. I hated the hype to go lower than 600mm stack on large bikes so the new Spectral (alongside the Strive) seems to be the only 27,5 bike on the market to be a perfect fit for me without too many modifications. Just ask Nico Lau, high stacks can be fast, too...


----------



## mistermanny (14. März 2018)

I'm starting to think, a tall headtube isn't going to be an issue...worst case, I'll have to run a flat bar (instead of riser).
Thanks for the feedback, it is appreciated


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

Hat echt keiner hier sein cf Modell schon erhalten und könnte mal paar Häppchen in vorm von Bilder hier Posten?
Würde mir die Wartezeit versüßen. 
Muss ja noch paar Wochen auf meins warten....


----------



## black_rider66 (14. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Hat echt keiner hier sein cf Modell schon erhalten und könnte mal paar Häppchen in vorm von Bilder hier Posten?
> Würde mir die Wartezeit versüßen.
> Muss ja noch paar Wochen auf meins warten....


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

Sehr schönes Bike.
Na, da kommt ja was auf mich zu
Ist genau das was ich auch bestellt habe.


----------



## fone (14. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt einer schon sein cf spectral? Bilder wären klasse..... ich muss noch ca. 4 Wochen auf meins warten.





Strampelino schrieb:


> Ein paar Fotos von deinem cf 8.0 wären echt klasse.





Strampelino schrieb:


> Hat echt keiner hier sein cf Modell schon erhalten und könnte mal paar Häppchen in vorm von Bilder hier Posten?
> Würde mir die Wartezeit versüßen.
> Muss ja noch paar Wochen auf meins warten....





@black_rider66 Danke, dass du ihn endlich erhört hast! 
hast du vielleicht noch ein Bild von der Seite?

So schräg von hinten sieht der Sitzdom gar nicht so schlimm aus, sondern direkt schlank.


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

@fone 
Hab was gefunden das kann ich mir täglich anschauen bis meins da ist


----------



## Goldigger (14. März 2018)

viele Bilder vom CF 8 in Grau und Orange hier
https://www.1enduro.pl/bikeporn-canyon-spectral-cf-8-0-2018/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (15. März 2018)

Was haltet Ihr davon, wie im Thread zum alten Spectral - auf der ersten Seite eine „Größenübersicht“ einzupflegen. 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2015-2016-2017.722354/

Das würde vielen Interessenten helfen.
Weiss jemand wie das geht? Machen das die Moderatoren?


----------



## filiale (15. März 2018)

Das macht der Ersteller dieses Threads, sofern er Lust dazu hat...mußt ihn mal drauf ansprechen...


----------



## Deleted457989 (15. März 2018)

Hallo liebe Spectral Fahrer*innen (und Interessierte), das Canyon Spectral Al 6.0 WMN meiner Freundin kam heute an - leider fehlte im Karton sowohl der Quick-Start-Guide und (bei weitem wichtiger) die Madenschraube für die Fixierung der integrierten Sattelklemme. Da auch die Rechnung etwas lieblos im Karton rumflog vermute ich einfach mal, dass da der zuständige Canyon-Mitarbeiter im Stress vergessen hat, die Schraube ins Gewinde zu drehen und Sie noch in Koblenz liegt ...
Habe bereits Rücksprache mit Canyon gehalten, die schicken kostenlos eine neue Schraube - aber leider erst nächste Woche. Da es meiner Freundin aber in den Fingern brennt das Rad zu fahren, würde ich gerne einfach kurz eine Madenschraube aus dem Baumarkt als Übergangslösung kaufen. Weiß einer von euch zufällig die Maße (Gewinde und Länge) der Schraube? Oder könnt ein Foto davon posten? Das würde mir wirklich sehr helfen! Die Größe des Gewindes und seine Tiefe kann ich nur sehr schwer selber ausmessen und bedauerlicherweise habe ich gerade nicht allzu viele Schrauben hier, um mal auf Probe zu testen ....

Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar  
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Maurice


----------



## Strampelino (15. März 2018)

Lass den Murks!!!!


----------



## jmertgen (15. März 2018)

Vertumnus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Spectral Fahrer*innen (und Interessierte), das Canyon Spectral Al 6.0 WMN meiner Freundin kam heute an - leider fehlte im Karton sowohl der Quick-Start-Guide und (bei weitem wichtiger) die Madenschraube für die Fixierung der integrierten Sattelklemme. Da auch die Rechnung etwas lieblos im Karton rumflog vermute ich einfach mal, dass da der zuständige Canyon-Mitarbeiter im Stress vergessen hat, die Schraube ins Gewinde zu drehen und Sie noch in Koblenz liegt ...
> Habe bereits Rücksprache mit Canyon gehalten, die schicken kostenlos eine neue Schraube - aber leider erst nächste Woche. Da es meiner Freundin aber in den Fingern brennt das Rad zu fahren, würde ich gerne einfach kurz eine Madenschraube aus dem Baumarkt als Übergangslösung kaufen. Weiß einer von euch zufällig die Maße (Gewinde und Länge) der Schraube? Oder könnt ein Foto davon posten? Das würde mir wirklich sehr helfen! Die Größe des Gewindes und seine Tiefe kann ich nur sehr schwer selber ausmessen und bedauerlicherweise habe ich gerade nicht allzu viele Schrauben hier, um mal auf Probe zu testen ....
> 
> Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar
> ...


Schau mal in dem Beutel nach.... Wo all die Kleinteile drin liegen.... Kommt schon mal vor das da noch eine Schraube drin ist.... So zusagen als Ersatz 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted457989 (15. März 2018)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Schau mal in dem Beutel nach.... Wo all die Kleinteile drin liegen.... Kommt schon mal vor das da noch eine Schraube drin ist.... So zusagen als Ersatz
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk



Hab ich schon (glaub mir, ich hab den ganzen Karton drei mal durchsucht), da sind leider nur 4 Ersatzschrauben zur Befestigung des Vorderen Teils des Vorbaus sowie eine der Abdeckungen für die Dichtungen für die unteren Rahmenlager samt 3 kleiner Befestigungsschrauben und schließlich 3 Gumminoppen zur Abdeckung der Befestigungen für Flaschenhalter und Toolbox drin ... 
Hatte das auch bei Canyon nachgefragt, es ist eine einzige Madenschraube dabei und die wird vor dem Versand in das Gewinde der integrierten Sattelklemme geschraubt - kann also auch nicht rausfallen oder ähnliches, sie scheint in diesem Fall einfach vergessen worden zu sein ...


----------



## Deleted457989 (15. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Lass den Murks!!!!



Was meinst du?


----------



## Strampelino (15. März 2018)

Ich meine lass den Murks mit der baumarkschraube! Wenn du dir das alugewinde zerstörst......tja.....alles dann nur weil man nicht warten kann.

Schau dir doch einfach die explosinszeichnung von canyon an......das wäre eine Idee, oder?


----------



## xck (15. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Ich meine lass den Murks mit der baumarkschraube! Wenn du dir das alugewinde zerstörst......tja.....alles dann nur weil man nicht warten kann.



Nun, frag doch Canyon einfach nach dem Gewindetyp, vl. M6. Die holst du dann aus dem Baumarkt. Das muss auch keine madenschraube sein, für das eine WE tut es auch eine Maschinenschraube mit sechskant...

Risiko sehe ich nicht, eine Schraube muss eh reingedreht werden , wenn man das Vorsichtig tut ist das egal ob es aus dem Baumarkt oder von Canyon ist. Der richtige gewindetyp ist entscheidend!


----------



## Skatoon92 (15. März 2018)

Warum sollte man das Alugewinde mit einer Baumarktschraube zerstören? Canyon wird da 100% nur normale Wurmschrauben mit Regelgewinde verbauen.

Problem würde ich eher bei der Spitze der Schraube sehen. Ob sie spitz oder abgeflacht ist. Ich tippe eher auf letzteres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (15. März 2018)

Oh man . Ich meine wenn er schrauben probiert und eine nicht richtig passt ....usw.
Ist einfach Murks.
Aber ihr kennt ja alle Die genaue schrauben grösse
Man kann auch nicht wissen, wie handwerklich begabt der te ist! Würde öhm nie empfehlen da rumzumurksen......hinterher ist canyon wieder schuld......


----------



## Skatoon92 (15. März 2018)

Entweder sie passt oder sie passt nicht.
Mehr als den falschen Durchmesser kann bzw wird sie nicht haben. War ja nicht böse gemeint.

Bin zur zeit leider nicht in der Nähe des Bikes sonst würde ich dir die schraube schnell messen.


----------



## xck (15. März 2018)

Skatoon92 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das Alugewinde mit einer Baumarktschraube zerstören? Canyon wird da 100% nur normale Wurmschrauben mit Regelgewinde verbauen.
> 
> Problem würde ich eher bei der Spitze der Schraube sehen. Ob sie spitz oder abgeflacht ist. Ich tippe eher auf letzteres.



Wahrscheinlich flach, da kann die Kraft „besser“ übertragen werden. 

Das größte Risiko ist die technische Kompetenz des Telefonsupports, der gewindetyp muss passen sonst war es das mit dem alugewinde (wenn es aus Alu ist)


----------



## Deleted457989 (15. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Oh man . Ich meine wenn er schrauben probiert und eine nicht richtig passt ....usw.
> Ist einfach Murks.
> Aber ihr kennt ja alle Die genaue schrauben grösse



Sorry, aber wenn eine Schraube nicht passt, dann dreht man Sie nicht rein - ich weiß ja nicht, wie du Schrauben einbaust, aber normalerweise merkt man doch sofort, ob das Gewinde der Schraube und das der Fassung zusammenpassen ...

Wäre in der Explosionszeichnung Bauteil 17, Größe leider nicht angegeben, aber das Gewinde passt perfekt zu einer (in der Version in der ich Sie da habe "etwas" zu langen) normalen M8 Gewindeschraube - Spitze flach, sie soll schließlich möglichst großflächig Druck auf die dahinterliegende Platte ausüben. Werde dann morgen einfach eine kürzere kaufen 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe @xck @Skatoon92


----------



## Strampelino (15. März 2018)

Den Tipp mit der explosinszeichnung haste ja von mir--
Bitte für nix. 
Dann viel Glück mit deiner schraube.


----------



## Skatoon92 (15. März 2018)

xck schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich flach, da kann die Kraft „besser“ übertragen werden.



Sagte ich ja bereits. 

LG


----------



## mistermanny (15. März 2018)

Do these seatpost screws have a specific torque?


----------



## taifi (15. März 2018)

mistermanny schrieb:


> Do these seatpost screws have a specific torque?



Yes , 4 Nm


----------



## Goldigger (16. März 2018)

Die Verfügbarkeitsdaten haben sich auf dem CF9 verschlechtert und zeigen nun die 2. Mai-Woche für Stealth Black. Ich habe gestern nur mit Canyon gesprochen und gefragt, ob sich die Verfügbarkeitsdaten wahrscheinlich ändern werden, sie sagten nein dort sehr genau! Ich suche eher nach einem Rahmen und vermeide das Warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jon0312 (16. März 2018)

Hallo Leute!

Ich lese jetzt schon eine Zeit lang im Forum mit und möchte als Canyon "Neuling" meine ersten Eindrücke kurz wiedergeben. Hab mir am 12.12.2017 mein neues Canyon bestellt (Spectral CF 9.0 SL) - war mit Sicherheit recht früh dran - Versanddatum wurde damals mit 05.02.2018 bis 09.02.2018 angegeben. Am 09.02.2018 - ich hatte eigentlich nicht mehr damit gerechnet - wurde das Bike dann pünktlich versendet und am 13.02.2018 war es bei mir.

Es ist mein erstes Canyon und es hat bis jetzt alles prima geklappt. Leider lässt es die Witterung bei uns noch nicht wirklich zu, konnte das Bike also noch nicht ausgiebig testen.

Anbei noch Bilder - für all jene die noch ein wenig warten müssen. 

Grüße, Chri


----------



## Strampelino (16. März 2018)

Ein sehr schöööööönes Bike. 
Wünsche viel Spass damit.
Hast es ja dafür das es dein erstes canyon ist ganz schön krachen lassen


----------



## Maniac21 (17. März 2018)

Hallo Leute,
Habe mein CF 8.0 innerhalb einer Woche erhalten. Sofortzahler. Vielleicht vorteilhafter bzw. lukrativer für Canyon. Ich bin jetzt total enttäuscht, weil bei mir auch die M8 Schraube fehlt für die integrierte Sattelstütze. Gleicher Mitarbeiter/Monteur? Schon heftig bei den Bikepreisen.Und Canyon mit so einem angeblich guten Image. Warte jetzt schon eine Woche auf die Schraube. Keine Reaktion nach etlichen Telefonaten bzw. Emails. Verschickt haben sie die Schraube immer noch nicht...
Erstes und letztes Bike bei Canyon. Bin gespannt wann der Sideloader kommt....
In diesem Sinne....
Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Strampelino (17. März 2018)

Sideloader gibt es auch im bikeshop neben an schon seit Jahren da würde ich mir kein Stress machen. Ist ja keine Neuerfindung.
Das mit der Schraube ist aber schon echt kake und die Abdeckung für die Schraube fehlt dann bestimmt auch noch.
Ich werde mein Bike dann gar nicht erst aufbauen wenn es kommt......schaue erst nach ob die Schraube da ist oder nicht .......mit Wartezeiten kann ich ja Leben aber wenn ich ein nichzfahrbereites Bike nach langer Wartezeit bekomme, hört der Spass auch bei mir auf....


----------



## nikl69 (17. März 2018)

Maniac21 schrieb:


> Und Canyon mit so einem angeblich guten Image


----------



## mistermanny (17. März 2018)

Does Canyon sell the front dérailleur cover separately?
I understand there are 2 Spectral lower pivot covers, one for front dérailleurs and one for 1x systems.

Want to stay with Shimano, so Leaning towards a 5.0 or 7.0 AL.  
Would ditch the front dérailleur (convert to 1x) at some point...reason why I'm interested in the pivot cover.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JLennertz (17. März 2018)

Maniac21 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Habe mein CF 8.0 innerhalb einer Woche erhalten. Sofortzahler. Vielleicht vorteilhafter bzw. lukrativer für Canyon. Ich bin jetzt total enttäuscht, weil bei mir auch die M8 Schraube fehlt für die integrierte Sattelstütze. Gleicher Mitarbeiter/Monteur? Schon heftig bei den Bikepreisen.Und Canyon mit so einem angeblich guten Image. Warte jetzt schon eine Woche auf die Schraube. Keine Reaktion nach etlichen Telefonaten bzw. Emails. Verschickt haben sie die Schraube immer noch nicht...
> Erstes und letztes Bike bei Canyon. Bin gespannt wann der Sideloader kommt....
> In diesem Sinne....
> Gute Fahrt!


Hi, in welcher Größe und Farbe hattest du das CF 8.0 denn bestellt?
Viel Spaß damit, Wetter sicher bald wieder besser...


----------



## Maniac21 (17. März 2018)

Bin 181cm und habe L bestellt...
Schrittlänge 87/88
Forest/Orange


----------



## jimmy_bod (17. März 2018)

L passt super bei Schrittlänge 88 und 181cm... sind auch meine Maße.
Trotzdem wollte ich, vor allem nach meiner RückenOP, etwas aufrechter sitzen.


----------



## TractionBronson (19. März 2018)

Ich habe mein CF 9 (L bei 1,88) letzten Freitag erhalten. Lieferdatum war laut Seite diese Woche, dann stand da plötzlich Ende April.
Da angerufen, war wohl ein Fehler, wurde dann korrigiert. Am nächsten Tag wurde es versandt, 02.03.2018.
Leider hat mir dann DHL einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.. zwei Wochen lang nichts vom Radl gehört.
Über einen Kollegen, der deinen kennt, usw. haben wir es dann aus den Fängen des Verteilzentrums befreit.
Am Wochenende zwei mal gefahren, einfach ein geiles Teil. Sieht echt wunderschön aus (stealth).
War zwar skeptisch was die dicken Reifen angeht (laut sind sie), aber damit kann man echt Wände hochfahren. Verletzungsbedingt hab ichs bergab noch nicht so krachen lassen, aber Fox-Fahrwerk enttäuscht einen nicht.
Vorne muss noch ein größeres Ritzel drauf, schnell ist man mit den 30 Zähnen nicht.


----------



## MindHack21 (19. März 2018)

Hi Leute, das Spectral CF 8 wird wohl mein nächstes Bike. Wie viele hier, mache ich mir natürlich etliche Gedanken über die passende Größe. Da selbst testen das Beste ist, war ich letzte Woche in Koblenz um mich mal drauf zu setzen. 

Die erste Überraschung erlebte ich bei der Vermessung. Hier wurden 1,87m und eine Schrittlänge von 90,5 gemessen. Zu Hause hatte ich bei der SL ganze 3cm weniger, aber auch nach nochmaliger Messung kam die höhere SL raus. Mit diesen Werten empfiehlt PPS eine "XL".

Die "XL" bin ich dann gefahren und es hat sich richtig gut angefühlt, so dass man locker schöne Tagestouren darauf verbringen kann. Allerdings ist hier, besonders was die Sattelstütze angeht, noch eine Menge Luft nach oben. Der Vollständigkeit halber, testete ich das Fahrrad noch in "L" und muss sagen, dass der Lenker schon ein ganzes Stück näher ist.

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass sich die Leute hier mit ähnlichen Maßen fast immer für die Größe "L" entscheiden. Liegt das daran, dass sie einfach kompakter, agressiver, sportlicher ... unterwegs sein wollen?


----------



## fone (19. März 2018)

jon0312 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich lese jetzt schon eine Zeit lang im Forum mit und möchte als Canyon "Neuling" meine ersten Eindrücke kurz wiedergeben. Hab mir am 12.12.2017 mein neues Canyon bestellt (Spectral CF 9.0 SL) - war mit Sicherheit recht früh dran - Versanddatum wurde damals mit 05.02.2018 bis 09.02.2018 angegeben. Am 09.02.2018 - ich hatte eigentlich nicht mehr damit gerechnet - wurde das Bike dann pünktlich versendet und am 13.02.2018 war es bei mir.
> 
> ...


Was ist denn das für eine Rahmengröße? Danke.


----------



## TractionBronson (19. März 2018)

MindHack21 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, das Spectral CF 8 wird wohl mein nächstes Bike. Wie viele hier, mache ich mir natürlich etliche Gedanken über die passende Größe. Da selbst testen das Beste ist, war ich letzte Woche in Koblenz um mich mal drauf zu setzen.
> 
> Die erste Überraschung erlebte ich bei der Vermessung. Hier wurden 1,87m und eine Schrittlänge von 90,5 gemessen. Zu Hause hatte ich bei der SL ganze 3cm weniger, aber auch nach nochmaliger Messung kam die höhere SL raus. Mit diesen Werten empfiehlt PPS eine "XL".
> 
> ...



Fahr das was dir passt, einer mit 1,82 hat auch nen XL bestellt obwohl er laut PPS schon Richtung M gehen könnte. Alles geschmackssache.
Ich hab mich für L aufgrund meiner SL (Sattelstütze ist glaube 3-4 cm rausgezogen, kann ich nochmal nachschauen) entschieden und wegen der hohen Front bei XL. Lenker ist schon näher, aber bin ich auch so gewohnt. Was bist du denn vorher gefahren? Willst du eine ähnliche Geo oder was "neues"? Nur weil alle sagen die Bikes müssen länger länger länger, muss einem das nicht gefallen


----------



## Strampelino (19. März 2018)

Ich hab meins erstmal storniert. Vielleicht bekommt einer seins jetzt früher.


----------



## filiale (19. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Ich hab meins erstmal storniert. Vielleicht bekommt einer seins jetzt früher.



 erste machste Alarm und bist ungeduldig und jetzt sowas ... da sind wir mal gespannt was Du Dir anstelle dessen zulegst. Ich vermute die Wartezeit war der auslösende Faktor ?


----------



## Strampelino (19. März 2018)

Nein der Auslöser war das ich das bike eigendlich nicht brauche.
Und ich war der dem die Wartezeit wurscht war.
Hab mir das nomad4 bestellt und muss bis September warten...damit hab ich kein Problem.
Wollte eigendlich das nomad4 seit ich es das erste mal gesehen habe und hab mich jetzt entschieden ein bisschen mehr aufzugeben aber egal will das nomad Minimum 5jahre fahren.......
Will damit aber nicht behaupten das , das spectral schlechter ist......Will mir einfach doch mal ein nomad gönnen.....mehr nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldigger (19. März 2018)

passt eine Nicht-Boost-Kurbel in den neuen Rahmen? Ich fragte Canyon, sie sagten, es sollte tun, aber nicht definitiv, ja, es wird.


----------



## trailblitz (19. März 2018)

Goldigger schrieb:


> passt eine Nicht-Boost-Kurbel in den neuen Rahmen? Ich fragte Canyon, sie sagten, es sollte tun, aber nicht definitiv, ja, es wird.



Ich hab dasselbe gefragt und mir wurde Boost genannt... wegen der Kettenlinie.


----------



## Goldigger (19. März 2018)

Ich habe "hope pro 2 evo Naben" 148mm nicht erhöhen.
Ich kann den Hope Boost Conversion Kit für 142mm verwenden
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Boost-Conversion-Kit-fuer-Pro-2-Evo-Pro-4-p59196/
Non-Boost-Kurbel bietet eine bessere Kettenlinie für diese Lösung.
Ich habe bereits eine nicht Boost XT 1x11 Kurbel.


----------



## Goldigger (21. März 2018)

Im Outlet Store befindet sich ein Medium Spectral CF 9 2018, einige kosmetische Schäden. Das einzige Fahrrad, das sie auf Lager haben?


----------



## jon0312 (21. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Rahmengröße? Danke.



Rahmengrösse Medium bei 1,80m Und ca. 82 Schrittlänge


----------



## Bikeowl (22. März 2018)

Vertumnus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Spectral Fahrer*innen (und Interessierte), das Canyon Spectral Al 6.0 WMN meiner Freundin kam heute an - leider fehlte im Karton sowohl der Quick-Start-Guide und (bei weitem wichtiger) die Madenschraube für die Fixierung der integrierten Sattelklemme. Da auch die Rechnung etwas lieblos im Karton rumflog vermute ich einfach mal, dass da der zuständige Canyon-Mitarbeiter im Stress vergessen hat, die Schraube ins Gewinde zu drehen und Sie noch in Koblenz liegt ...
> Habe bereits Rücksprache mit Canyon gehalten, die schicken kostenlos eine neue Schraube - aber leider erst nächste Woche. Da es meiner Freundin aber in den Fingern brennt das Rad zu fahren, würde ich gerne einfach kurz eine Madenschraube aus dem Baumarkt als Übergangslösung kaufen. Weiß einer von euch zufällig die Maße (Gewinde und Länge) der Schraube? Oder könnt ein Foto davon posten? Das würde mir wirklich sehr helfen! Die Größe des Gewindes und seine Tiefe kann ich nur sehr schwer selber ausmessen und bedauerlicherweise habe ich gerade nicht allzu viele Schrauben hier, um mal auf Probe zu testen ....
> 
> Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar
> ...




Man glaubt es kaum, mein Spectral ist heute auch angekommen und es fehlt ebenfalls die Madenschraube zur Fixierung der Sattelklemme... 
Kurzer Anruf bei Canyon.. schicken Ersatz raus. Das heißt ein paar Tage warten :-(


----------



## Bikeowl (22. März 2018)

An diejenigen die Ihr Spectral vollständig erhalten haben: Wo war die Madenschraube bei euch im Karton?


----------



## Deleted457989 (22. März 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> An diejenigen die Ihr Spectral vollständig erhalten haben: Wo war die Madenschraube bei euch im Karton?



Also bei mir und mind. einer weiteren Person war Sie gar nicht dabei, laut Canyon Chat sollte Sie bereits in das Gewinde hinein geschraubt sein und nur noch angezogen werden müssen 
Im schlimmsten Fall wurde die bei dir auch vergessen, einfach einmal kurz den Support anrufen, die schicken dir eine neue zu - oder wahlweise eine M8*10 Madenschraube im Baumarkt kaufen und verwenden (Canyon verschickt auch nichts anderes, Farbe silber)


----------



## Bikeowl (22. März 2018)

Vertumnus schrieb:


> Also bei mir und mind. einer weiteren Person war Sie gar nicht dabei, laut Canyon Chat sollte Sie bereits in das Gewinde hinein geschraubt sein und nur noch angezogen werden müssen
> Im schlimmsten Fall wurde die bei dir auch vergessen, einfach einmal kurz den Support anrufen, die schicken dir eine neue zu - oder wahlweise eine M8*10 Madenschraube im Baumarkt kaufen und verwenden (Canyon verschickt auch nichts anderes, Farbe silber)




Habe bereits bei Canyon angerufen. Wird folgende Schraube für nen Wochenende ausreichen?

https://gastrotiger.de/shop/madensc...MI6taM586A2gIVikAbCh3rFARnEAQYAiABEgKqhfD_BwE

Müsste die passende sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted457989 (22. März 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> Habe bereits bei Canyon angerufen. Wird folgende Schraube für nen Wochenende ausreichen?
> https://www.bauhaus.info/gewindesch...9&cid=PSMGoo225980701_49915111148&pla_adt=pla
> 
> Müsste die passende sein.



NEIN!
Sorry fürs Capslock, aber die Schraube muss flach sein (die da hat soweit ich es sehe eine Spitze) - mit der da machst du dir die Auflagefläche der intergrierten Sattelstütze kaputt
Wenn der Baumarkt keine Madenschraube hat nimm einfach ne normale Außensechskant M8*10, die reicht fürs Wochenende, die Madenschraube ist ja nur für die Optik

Edit: Außerdem hat die ein M6 Gewinde - du brauchst M8


----------



## 1track (22. März 2018)

Hat jemand schon ein Spectral WMN CF in Aquamarin bekommen. Leider ist hier die Wippe nicht wie auf der Website in Rahmenfarbe sondern in schwarz. Schade, dass hier das Design verändert wird.


----------



## Rick7 (23. März 2018)

oh das ist mal deppert. Is zwar nur Optik, aber irgendwie freut man sich halt auf das Rad auf dem Bild, würde mich auch n bissl stressen


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. März 2018)

Schon mal nachgefragt bei Canyon warum das so ist?


----------



## 1track (23. März 2018)

...ja habe ich. Die Aussage war, dass die Wippe in der Serienproduktion nur in schwarz hergestellt wird und man die Darstellung auf der Website ändern möchte...ich finde, da es eine bewusste Änderung von Canyon war, und nicht nur aus Versehen eine falsche Wippe verbaut wurde, hätte man auch schon bei der Bestellung darauf hinweisen können. Bin gespannt, wann die Darstellung geändert wird...


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. März 2018)

Fänd ich ärgerlich. Bei der Abbildung nur von der Schwinge sieht das nicht so toll aus... Kannst du mal ein Bild vom ganzen Rad zeigen, um einen Eindruck zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. März 2018)

Wenn was geändert wurde, kannst du das Rad sicher zurück geben.


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn was geändert wurde, kannst du das Rad sicher zurück geben.


30 Tage nehmen die das Rad sowieso zurück, aber es ist ärgerlich wenn man dann nach der vielleicht langen Vorfreude ohne das neue Rad dasteht...
Ob da die andersfarbige Schwinge so maßgebend ist, muß dann jeder für sich entscheiden...
Ärgerlich ist es auf jeden Fall...


----------



## jon0312 (23. März 2018)

Bikeowl schrieb:


> An diejenigen die Ihr Spectral vollständig erhalten haben: Wo war die Madenschraube bei euch im Karton?



Also bei mir war die Madenschraube in das Gewinde eingeschraubt. Ich finde es allerdings echt grenzwärtig wenn man hier ein neues system verwendet und bei vielen fehlen dann die Teile (auch wenn es nur eine Schraube ist).....


----------



## 1track (23. März 2018)

hier noch einmal der Vergleich in der kompletten Ansicht. Es istkein Beinbruch aber warum wird es auf der Website nicht so dargestellt wie es auch ausgeliefert wird?


----------



## filiale (23. März 2018)

weil die bilder vor dem verkauf mit einem prototyp gemacht wurden. dann hat sich nachträglich etwas geändert und somit sind andere bilder online gegangen. jetzt würden kosten entstehen wieder den fotografen zu engagieren wegen eines solchen teils.
wenn überhaupt, wird man mit photoshop dieses bereinigen. aber das wird zeit brauchen. der laden ist mittlerweile zu groß um schnell solche änderungen umzusetzen.


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. März 2018)

Naja, im Gesamteidruck geht es etwas unter und ist nicht mehr so auffällig. Ich, für meine Person würde mich ärgern, aber darüber wegsehen. Das muß jeder für sich entscheiden.


filiale schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt, wird man mit photoshop dieses bereinigen. aber das wird zeit brauchen. der laden ist mittlerweile zu groß um schnell solche änderungen umzusetzen.


Die haben eine eigene Abteilung für sowas und die Änderung in Photoshop dauert vielleicht 10 Minuten. Ein paar Minuten für das Datenhandling noch on Top, dann dürfte das in einer guten Viertelstunde erledigt sein.


----------



## Bikeowl (23. März 2018)

Übergangslösung funktioniert  ... Mittel zum Zweck bis Ersatz von Canyon kommt.


----------



## Goldigger (23. März 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Screws-Metric-Thread-Tensile-Socket/dp/B01B8HII16

sie sehen aus, als sollten sie den Job machen, setzen Loctite auf den Faden.
vielleicht sind sie auf amazon.de verfügbar


----------



## filiale (23. März 2018)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Die haben eine eigene Abteilung für sowas und die Änderung in Photoshop dauert vielleicht 10 Minuten. Ein paar Minuten für das Datenhandling noch on Top, dann dürfte das in einer guten Viertelstunde erledigt sein.



In der Theorie hast Du Recht, aber je größer ein Laden ist, desto komplexer sind die Prozesse. Da kann man mal nicht einfach zum Kollegen "rüberrufen" etwas zu ändern.
Das sieht man ja im Service...wenn jemand eine Beschwerde / Anliegen hat, wird diese im System aufgenommen aber niemand kümmert sich darum. Genug Beispiel dafür haben wir hier im Forum.

Canyon wird auch nicht alle Spectral Kartons öffnen und überprüfen ob die Inbusschraube fehlt. Nachschicken ist kostengünstiger.


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. März 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> In der Theorie hast Du Recht, aber je größer ein Laden ist, desto komplexer sind die Prozesse.


Da gebe ich dir recht was die Prozesse betrifft, ich kann nur die Praxis mit Photshop beurteilen. 
Schauen wir mal, wie lange es dauert, bis die Abbildung geändert wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (24. März 2018)

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der Reifenwahl...  Minion DHF, Rekon... bisle überdimensioniert?

Ich denke für den Traileinsatz ... ala Joe Barnes... schon gute Wahl, aber wie stehts denn mit dem Rollwiderstand ? 

Mein erster großer Einsatz ist ein „normaler“ Alpencross... 
was wäre besser? HansDampf/NobbyNic in 2,35? Oder 2xNobbyNic?


----------



## Goldigger (24. März 2018)

Hier sind einige Fotos vom heutigen Canyon-Erlebnis in der Mercedes Benz World in Großbritannien


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. März 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der Reifenwahl...  Minion DHF, Rekon... bisle überdimensioniert?
> 
> Ich denke für den Traileinsatz ... ala Joe Barnes... schon gute Wahl, aber wie stehts denn mit dem Rollwiderstand ?
> 
> ...



Genau für den Einsatz ist das Bike doch gemacht, oder nicht? Der Hans Dampf ist m.E. in der gleichen Kategorie. Wechsel einfach auf gescheite 2,3er Pellen von Maxxis, z.B. DHR II vorn und High Roller II (evtl. in Dual Compound) hinten (kein Witz, hat mir Maxxis so empfohlen und funktioniert super), das rollt schon bei dem Einsatzzweck.


----------



## firevsh2o (25. März 2018)

@Goldigger

Ist das erste Foto ein XL?

Danke!


----------



## Goldigger (25. März 2018)

@firevsh2o
Das erste Foto ist ein L.
Hier ist ein Foto von mir, das enttäuscht aussieht, weil meine Frau das Fahrrad nicht für mich kaufen würde.
Ich bestellte eine CF 9 Stealth M.
Ich bin 5'9 "/ 175 cm groß, Innenbein 31" 78.7cm


----------



## firevsh2o (25. März 2018)

@Goldigger Danke!

Ich kann mir noch immer nicht so recht vorstellen wie das RAD in XL aussieht. Die 170mm Steuerrohr sind schon ziemlich extrem. Ein Foto von einem XL war hier noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Goldigger (25. März 2018)

@firevsh2o 
Ich denke dieses Torque war XL, könnte dir eine Vorstellung vom Steuerrohr geben


----------



## xtcadvanced3 (27. März 2018)

Hi. ich hab jetzt auch schon seit ca 2 monaten das Spectral Al 7.0 in Größe.L habs natürlich gleich gewogen ohne Pedale wiegt es 14.1 kg laut meiner Waage. Davon sollte man sich aber nicht abschrecken lassen die Schläuche wiegen 728 gramm wer tubeless fährt kann 500 gramm sparen..noch ein carbon lenker ran nochmal -150gramm wenn die kasette fertig ist ne xtr oder e-thirteen mit mehr bandbreite nochmal -150 gramm..tubeless ist eigentlich selbstverständlich und kostet nicht viel..wem das immernoch nicht reicht kann sich irgendwann 2.4 schlappen drauf machen und nochmal 200gramm sparen so hat man 1 kilo gespart sprich 13.1 kilo für ein bike mit dem man auch offiziell höher als 60cm springen "darf"


----------



## Skatoon92 (28. März 2018)

Hat schon jemand eine Kettenführung/Bash Guard nachgerüstet? Habe das AL6.0 und bin jetzt am überlegen mir eine Kettenführung mit Bash Guard zu bestellen. Gewinde gibt es am Rahmen keine also muss wohl eine Innenlagerklemmung her. 
Kann jemand was zum Innenlager sagen? Weil die Adapter die ich gefunden habe nur für BSA Innenlager sind. Laut der Canyon homepage ist ein Sram GXP verbaut. Dazu finde ich aber mehr als nur ein Innenlager. Habe aber noch keine ahnung von Innenlagern oder Kettenführungen.

Bevor ich jetzt bestelle und zurück schicken darf frage ich lieber mal in die Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1track (28. März 2018)

Bei der Eagle brauchst du keine Kettenführung... fahre jetzt über 1 Jahr Eagle und die Kette ist noch nie runtergesprungen...


----------



## Skatoon92 (28. März 2018)

Geht mir auch hauptsächlich um den Bash Guard. Könnte man sich dann natürlich ohne Kettenführung holen. Die frage mit dem Innenlager bleibt trotzdem.


----------



## Hinouf (28. März 2018)

Vergiss die Klemmung. Hohl dir ein Bashguard für die Kurbel.


----------



## Skatoon92 (28. März 2018)

Hatte ich auch überlegt. Das Kettenblatt hat nur leider keine Bohrungen.


----------



## Hinouf (28. März 2018)

Mit anderem Spider? Ohne Iscg Aufnahme haut das alles nicht richtig hin. Hab selber lang genug rumgedoktert. Da sind die Canyon Rahmen nicht so der Hit.


----------



## Cobra.One (28. März 2018)

Goldigger schrieb:


> Hier sind einige Fotos vom heutigen Canyon-Erlebnis in der Mercedes Benz World in Großbritannien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldigger (28. März 2018)

das ist die Frauen Spectral CF 9.0 SL Größe M.
Ich nahm es für eine Testfahrt, da sie die Herren in einem M nicht hatten









https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/mtb/wmn/#fullys


----------



## Cobra.One (28. März 2018)

Vielen Dank Goldigger!
Das ist die Lösung, leider nicht für mich, hätte genau das Bike in XL bestellt, gibt es aber nur mit dem Gold Streifen, Schade!


----------



## eiwolf (29. März 2018)

Darf ich vorstellen mein neuer Flaschenhalter. Es ist ein Fabric (600ml) für 10Euro inkl. 2 Halter. Gekauft bei bike-discount.
Edit: Ja Flasche geht am Rahmen auf - aber nur minimal. Stört mich aber nicht.


----------



## filiale (29. März 2018)

eiwolf schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen mein neuer Flaschenhalter. Es ist ein Fabric (600ml) für 10Euro inkl. 2 Halter. Gekauft bei bike-discount.



Solange die Flasche unten nicht auf dem Carbonrahmen aufliegt oder diesen durch Vibrationen berührt, ist alles ok (sieht mal auf dem Bild schlecht).


----------



## mannyms (30. März 2018)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> @Goldigger Danke!
> 
> Ich kann mir noch immer nicht so recht vorstellen wie das RAD in XL aussieht. Die 170mm Steuerrohr sind schon ziemlich extrem. Ein Foto von einem XL war hier noch nicht, oder?



Es ist ganz ehrlich gesagt keine Augenweide.


----------



## firevsh2o (30. März 2018)

mannyms schrieb:


> Es ist ganz ehrlich gesagt keine Augenweide.
> Anhang anzeigen 713195



Ok. Das ist wirklich grauslich! Danke aber trotzdem fürs Foto!


----------



## tnk (30. März 2018)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Ok. Das ist wirklich grauslich! Danke aber trotzdem fürs Foto!


Das ist tatsächlich nicht nur grauslich, sondern ein klarer Grund nicht zu kaufen, zumindest für mich. Ein Glück, dass ich M fahre


----------



## Specialexed (30. März 2018)

Kann jemand sagen, mit welchem Drehmoment der Kabelkanal(am CF) bzw. die Schrauben festgezogen werden.
Hat ja nix zu halten, max.2 NM sollten eigentlich genügen.
Weiß es jemand?


----------



## KoolAid (31. März 2018)

tnk schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich nicht nur grauslich, sondern ein klarer Grund nicht zu kaufen, zumindest für mich. Ein Glück, dass ich M fahre



Was ist da bitte grauslich? Ich lese hier immer wieder Dinge die grauslich oder schrecklich sein sollen. Was genau ist hier das Problem? Ein Glück, dass du M fährst. Wieder Glück gehabt du kleiner Hüpfer. ;-)


----------



## tnk (31. März 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Was ist da bitte grauslich? Ich lese hier immer wieder Dinge die grauslich oder schrecklich sein sollen. Was genau ist hier das Problem? Ein Glück, dass du M fährst. Wieder Glück gehabt du kleiner Hüpfer. ;-)


Hast du mal geschaut wie monströs das Steuerrohr ist? Das sieht schon echt nicht mehr schön aus, zumindest für mich...
Tjaa klein sein hat manchmal seine Vorteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoolAid (31. März 2018)

tnk schrieb:


> Hast du mal geschaut wie monströs das Steuerrohr ist? Das sieht schon echt nicht mehr schön aus, zumindest für mich...
> Tjaa klein sein hat manchmal seine Vorteile



Keine Ahnung, ich bin bestimmt um einiges größer als du, daher wirkt das Steuerrohr auf mich nicht so monströs. Jedenfalls hoffe ich das doch...


----------



## tnk (31. März 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich bin bestimmt um einiges größer als du, daher wirkt das Steuerrohr auf mich nicht so monströs. Jedenfalls hoffe ich das doch...


Hoff ich für dich auch, aber größer zu sein als ich ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer bei 176cm...


----------



## MTBmuc (31. März 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon, wie im Thread zum alten Spectral - auf der ersten Seite eine „Größenübersicht“ einzupflegen.
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2015-2016-2017.722354/
> 
> Das würde vielen Interessenten helfen.
> Weiss jemand wie das geht? Machen das die Moderatoren?



Was ist hieraus geworden?


----------



## KoolAid (31. März 2018)

tnk schrieb:


> Hoff ich für dich auch, aber größer zu sein als ich ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer bei 176cm...



Naja, was soll’s. Fürs biken ist kleiner bestimmt eh besser.


----------



## Phill_IP (31. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir evtl. jmd bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße helfen? Ich bin 178cm, bei 86cm Schrittlänge womit ich leider genau zwischen M und L liege. Der Canyon Kalkulator spuckt L aus, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht so recht damit anfreunden, dass ich mit meinen 178 erstmals ein Bike in Größe L brauche. Ein agiles Handling ist mehr nämlich sehr wichtig. Über eine Empfehlung oder Erfahrungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## tomac85 (31. März 2018)

Ich würde L nehmen... passt bei mir sehr gut. Auch 178...


----------



## trailblitz (1. April 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Was ist hieraus geworden?



Nix bislang. Threadersteller hat keine Zeit (ist auch ok)... es scheint niemanden so wirklich zu interessieren.

Meine Daten für die Liste wären

„Trailblitz“ / AL 6.0 / M / 1.77m / 84cm

Bin das  2017er Al 7.0 in M probegefahren das passte gut. 
Lt. Canyon vergleichbar, da ähnliche Geo....


----------



## Specialexed (1. April 2018)

Hier mal ein Foto(gegen die Sonne) .
Fährt sich echt super, vor allem jetzt,Tubeless.
Bergauf,Bergab,Wendigkeit,alles Top.
Die Reifen würde ich,sobald sie "runter" sind, gegen 2,4er,- 2,5er tauschen.
Genügt mMn.

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Gewichtsmäßig sind es bei mir ca.12,5-12,6 Kg, mit den leichten One-Up Flat Pedals und Tubeless.


----------



## EAMS (1. April 2018)

Hey Phill IP spiel doch einfach mal ein bisschen mit dem Größenfinder von Canyon rum. Einen Zentimeter weniger Körpergröße und du bist wieder voll in M. Dann noch alle anderen Messungen wie Schrittlänge etc. Um 5 cm vergrößern und du bist immer noch in M. Das hat für mich den Ausschlag für M gegeben. Habe genau die gleichen Abmessungen und habe M bestellt ohne das Spectral probegefahren zu sein. Konnte aber zwei Propain Tyees einmal in M und einmal in L probefahren und lag dazwischen... und das Spectral macht geometrisch genau das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtcadvanced3 (1. April 2018)

Ich hab 87 schrittlänge und auch Größe L genommen und die sattelstütze ist schon recht weit draußen. Durch das stark abfallende oberohr ist die größe sowieso kein problem notfalls könnte man sonst noch einen etwas kürzeren vorbau montieren oder sattel weiter vor..mir passt es jedenfalls gut.


----------



## Matzke777 (1. April 2018)

Habe diese Woche mein Al 5.0 in S bekommen, natürlich erst mal gewogen. 
Out of the Box 13.87 kg nach Umrüstung auf Tubeless 13.63 kg und 14.05 kg inkl Pedale und Tacho. Mich haben die Reifen und das Gewicht auf meiner ersten 40km Tour nicht wirklich gestört. 
Das Wmn 5.0 wiegt mit den etwas schwerern Saint Pedalen und ebenfalls Tubeless in Größe S 14.2 kg.
Also beider leichter wie auf der HP.


----------



## heistob (4. April 2018)

Matzke777 schrieb:


> Habe diese Woche mein Al 5.0 in S bekommen, natürlich erst mal gewogen.
> Out of the Box 13.87 kg nach Umrüstung auf Tubeless 13.63 kg und 14.05 kg inkl Pedale und Tacho. Mich haben die Reifen und das Gewicht auf meiner ersten 40km Tour nicht wirklich gestört.
> Das Wmn 5.0 wiegt mit den etwas schwerern Saint Pedalen und ebenfalls Tubeless in Größe S 14.2 kg.
> Also beider leichter wie auf der HP.



Wow Super kanpp 14 kg bei Größe S und das auch noch leichter als auf der HP!!! 
Würd mich als versender schämen bei der Rahmengröße so ein gewicht auf die beine zu stellen.


----------



## trailblitz (5. April 2018)




----------



## JLennertz (5. April 2018)

Interessiert wahrscheinlich den Wayne, aber falls jm. Interesse an Inspiration für kleinere Upgrades hat: Habe das CF 8.0 mittlerweile top auf meine Bedürfnisse, i.W. 1-2Std. Ausfahrten auf den Hometrails, optimiert. Reifen auf tubeless, hintere Bremse auf 200mm umgerüstet. Pedale Sixpack Millenium, ODI Griffe waren noch vorhanden. Wollte etwas mehr als mashguard, was nicht ganz so schei..e aussieht, habe vorne und hinten die Mudhugger FR Long zurechtgeschnitten, mit Jagwire S-Conector die Leitungen vorne fixiert. Dann gefiel mir die All In Minitool für die Kurbel (wenn auch etwas teuer) und den Fork-Cork zum diskreten verstauen bspw. von Notbargeld unten im Gabelschaft. Ansonsten bin ich insgesamt echt sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.


----------



## xtcadvanced3 (5. April 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob es jemand interessiert aber ich würde gern drauf hinweisen das Canyon den Rahmen nicht für mehr als 180mm scheiben hinten frei gibt. Ich meine sogar gelesen zu haben das sonst jegliche garantie auf rahmen verloren geht..denke nicht das was passiert aber sollte man wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (5. April 2018)

xtcadvanced3 schrieb:


> ist die größe sowieso kein problem notfalls könnte man sonst noch einen etwas kürzeren vorbau montieren oder sattel weiter vor..mir passt es jedenfalls gut.



ja "notfalls"...

...oder man könnte einfach die richtige Größe kaufen. Was gar nicht so einfach ist ohne Probefahrt.

Ein zu grosses Rad mit einem Stummelvorbau passend zu machen ist ein Unding da es den Fahrer zwingt viel aktiver Gewicht nach vorne zu verlagern damit das Vorderrad in Kurven aufgrund der hecklastigen Radlastverteilung nicht so schnell abschmiert.

Und die horizontale Satteleinstellung ist keine Grösseneinstellung sondern dient dazu dem Fahrer eine physiologisch optimale Tretposition einzunehmen, wenn du da übertrieben nach vorne rückst machst du dir nur die Knie kaputt.


----------



## eiwolf (9. April 2018)

Sagt mal hat jmd. von Euch auch am WE einen Umschlag mit neuen Dämpfer Lagerschalen bekommen? Ich bekam es auf jeden Fall. Neben der Anleitung wie man die Schalen am besten wechselt war aber keine Info dabei wieso ich diese überhaupt wechseln soll....
Ich werde mal beim Support nachfragen.
Btw.: Ich habe ein CF8


----------



## xtcadvanced3 (9. April 2018)

Bisher ist nichts gekommen, fahre das alu Modell...


----------



## MTBmuc (9. April 2018)

Hatte es jetzt auch in der Post. Hast Du schon was in Erfahrung bringen können?


----------



## xtcadvanced3 (9. April 2018)

Könnt ihr vll mal ein Bild davon hochladen wäre sehr nett. Sind das nur die Bushings oder die kompletten einbaubuchsen?


----------



## MTBmuc (9. April 2018)

Voilà!


----------



## xtcadvanced3 (9. April 2018)

Danke für das Bild  wundert mich echt das Canyon sowas verschickt ohne eine Beschreibung warum..ich würde da erstmal nichts umbauen so lange es keine Probleme gibt und falls doch was sein sollte gleich die Huber buchsen nehmen..


----------



## filiale (9. April 2018)

Sehr verwunderlich. Bei einer Kettenstrebe macht Canyon riesen Alarm, die Biker dürfen unter keinen Umständen die Strebe alleine austauschen, aber bei den Buchsen ist das alles plötzlich ok. Na wenigstens spart sich Canyon dadurch eine Rückrufaktion. Nur komisch dass die was verschicken und keiner weiß warum. Das spiegelt dann doch schon den klassischen Service von Canyon wieder.


----------



## xtcadvanced3 (9. April 2018)

Stimmt. Es gibt auch einige wo sich an sowas einfach nicht ran trauen, für diejenigen ist sowas mit werkstattbesuch verbunden bleiben auf den kosten sitzen und noch schlimmer können in der Zeit nicht biken..falls da ein Mangel vorhanden sein sollte müsste Canyon die leute informieren und den austausch selber vornehmen


----------



## filiale (9. April 2018)

Der Versand der Bikes wäre aber auf Garantie und kostet Canyon viel mehr Geld als ein Päckchen mit Buchsen zu verschicken.
Wer sich nicht traut diese selbst zu tauschen kann immer noch den Vorort Service in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermanny (9. April 2018)

xtcadvanced3 schrieb:


> Hi. ich hab jetzt auch schon seit ca 2 monaten das Spectral Al 7.0 in Größe.L



Did you get the Black or Blue Finish?
How the finish quality?

I read that the removing/re-installing rear wheel was difficult, due to rear brake-rotor frame clearance...anyone experienced any similar issues?


----------



## MTBmuc (10. April 2018)

Update: Laut Canyon-Support hat der bisherige Carbonhinterbau "teils aneinander gerieben", daher der Versand der Ersatz-Bushings. Austausch wird von Canyon also angeraten.


----------



## Jan2303 (10. April 2018)

So, ich hab fast jeden Beitrag durchgelesen und steh jetzt vor der Entscheidung zwischen CF8 un AL6. 

Was spricht für die 500€ Aufpreis bzw. lohnt sich der Aufpreis schon alleine wegen dem Carbonrahmen?


----------



## mistermanny (10. April 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> So, ich hab fast jeden Beitrag durchgelesen und steh jetzt vor der Entscheidung zwischen CF8 un AL6.
> 
> Was spricht für die 500€ Aufpreis bzw. lohnt sich der Aufpreis schon alleine wegen dem Carbonrahmen?



*CF8 Wheelset*
DT Swiss M 1700 
Ratchet system which has upgradeable engagement.
*CF8 Seat post* 
RockShox Reverb Stealth B1.


----------



## hg2 (10. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen 
Heute hat mir UPS mitgeteilt dass ein Packet zu mir unterwegs ist, von Canyon (Pure Cycling).
Da ich nichts bestellt habe, meldete ich mich beim Support. Dort wurde mir gesagt sie können mir nicht sagen was der Inhalt des Paketes ist. Ich solle mich doch überraschen lassen?? Das ist ja fast wie Weinachten.
Da ich ein Spectral CF 8.0 besitze geht meine Vermutung in die Richtung des Dämpferbuchsen Kit.
Oder hat sonst schon jemand ein solches Packet erhalten?
PS: Hat jemand schon den Flaschenhalter für zwei Flaschen am Spectral montiert, wollte den Flaschenhalter bestellen ist aber für uns Schweizer nicht erhältlich da der Canyon Schriftzug drauf ist .
Würde mich Intressiern ob sich der Flaschenhalter bewährt.


----------



## filiale (10. April 2018)

hg2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Heute hat mir UPS mitgeteilt dass ein Packet zu mir unterwegs ist, von Canyon (Pure Cycling).
> Da ich nichts bestellt habe, meldete ich mich beim Support. Dort wurde mir gesagt sie können mir nicht sagen was der Inhalt des Paketes ist. Ich solle mich doch überraschen lassen?? Das ist ja fast wie Weinachten.
> Da ich ein Spectral CF 8.0 besitze geht meine Vermutung in die Richtung des Dämpferbuchsen Kit.
> ...



warum liest du nicht einfach hier mal ein paar beiträge weiter vorne ?


----------



## Lionking089 (11. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, wollte hier auch noch eine Frage los werden (und hoffe sehr sie wurde nicht schon gestellt; habe eigtl. alle Beiträge gelesen). Wisst ihr ob bei den Bikes denn auch die neue 2018 Pike verbaut ist? Habe da letztens eine Review dazu gelesen und die soll ja doch noch mal ein bisschen verbessert worden sein.


----------



## xtcadvanced3 (11. April 2018)

Ja ist die neue mit charger 2 kartusche


----------



## Lionking089 (11. April 2018)

xtcadvanced3 schrieb:


> Ja ist die neue mit charger 2 kartusche


Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TractionBronson (11. April 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> So, ich hab fast jeden Beitrag durchgelesen und steh jetzt vor der Entscheidung zwischen CF8 un AL6.
> 
> Was spricht für die 500€ Aufpreis bzw. lohnt sich der Aufpreis schon alleine wegen dem Carbonrahmen?



Klar Sattelstütze und Laufräder auf jeden fall. Und ja der Carbon-Rahmen ist nochmal nen ganzen ticken hübscher. oder nochmal 500 drauf und Fox-Fahrwerk ;-)


----------



## Jan2303 (11. April 2018)

Vinschoo schrieb:


> Oder nochmal 500 drauf und Fox-Fahrwerk ;-)



Macht das Fox Fahrwerk soviel aus? Allerdings wäre dann auch wieder Shimano verbaut. Die hab ich bereits an meinem HT. Hätte dann somit beides mal gefahren. Wollte damals schon die GX an meinem HT haben bin dann aber bei 2X11 gelandet.
Naja, und dann nochmal 500€ und dann nochmal 500€ dann hätte ich das CF9 Pro  oder SL usw. Ist wie so ne Todesspirale. Irgendwann sind wir dann beim CF9 LTD  Ursprünglich hatte ich ja das AL6 in Betracht gezogen. Nur mittlerweile gefällt mir der Carbonrahmen ohne die Nähte auch besser. Und zudem gibt es das CF9 nicht in der Farbe Forest Flare.

Hat der Carbonrahmen generell irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber dem Alurahmen?


----------



## rmaurer (11. April 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> Hat der Carbonrahmen generell irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber dem Alurahmen?



Ja. Komplettaustausch bei Kettenstrebenbruch kommt teurer


----------



## Jan2303 (11. April 2018)

Kettenstrebe beim CF8 ist doch aus Alu! Wieso dann komplettaustausch?


----------



## filiale (11. April 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> Kettenstrebe beim CF8 ist doch aus Alu! Wieso dann komplettaustausch?



Weil rmaurer keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## TractionBronson (11. April 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> Macht das Fox Fahrwerk soviel aus? Allerdings wäre dann auch wieder Shimano verbaut. Die hab ich bereits an meinem HT. Hätte dann somit beides mal gefahren. Wollte damals schon die GX an meinem HT haben bin dann aber bei 2X11 gelandet.
> Naja, und dann nochmal 500€ und dann nochmal 500€ dann hätte ich das CF9 Pro  oder SL usw. Ist wie so ne Todesspirale. Irgendwann sind wir dann beim CF9 LTD  Ursprünglich hatte ich ja das AL6 in Betracht gezogen. Nur mittlerweile gefällt mir der Carbonrahmen ohne die Nähte auch besser. Und zudem gibt es das CF9 nicht in der Farbe Forest Flare.
> 
> Hat der Carbonrahmen generell irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber dem Alurahmen?



Religionsfrage  Ich fahr nur Fox, verblended hin oder her. Im Vergleich zu dem Rockshox-Fahrwerk vom CF8 meiner Meinung nach um Längen besser und ein paar mehr Spielereien möglich. GX war mir zu anfällig (und nicht notwendig für mich). Shimano kenn ich auch. Gibt nie die pauschale Antwort.
Gut das Forest Flare war bei mir von Anfang an raus, obwohl ich mich echt dran gewöhnen "wollte" 
Bei Joe Barnes hab ich aber gesehen, dass das Rallye Blue ziemlich geil ist. Farbwechsel und so. Das Türkis/Grün schreckt glaube ich etwas ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartman2108 (11. April 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> Macht das Fox Fahrwerk soviel aus? Allerdings wäre dann auch wieder Shimano verbaut. Die hab ich bereits an meinem HT. Hätte dann somit beides mal gefahren. Wollte damals schon die GX an meinem HT haben bin dann aber bei 2X11 gelandet.
> Naja, und dann nochmal 500€ und dann nochmal 500€ dann hätte ich das CF9 Pro  oder SL usw. Ist wie so ne Todesspirale. Irgendwann sind wir dann beim CF9 LTD  Ursprünglich hatte ich ja das AL6 in Betracht gezogen. Nur mittlerweile gefällt mir der Carbonrahmen ohne die Nähte auch besser. Und zudem gibt es das CF9 nicht in der Farbe Forest Flare.
> 
> Hat der Carbonrahmen generell irgendwelche Nachteile gegenüber dem Alurahmen?



Von den verbauten Teilen geben sich das AL6 und CF8 ja wenig, ich habe mich wegen der Optik fürs CF8 entschieden. Die GX Eagle finde ich sehr gut, kommst sehr gut hoch und die Gänge sind schön abgestuft. Bin vorher 2x11 XT gefahren, die GX finde ich viel angenehmer zu fahren


----------



## bartman2108 (11. April 2018)

Habe gestern die Buchsen bekommen und heute eine Email von Canyon dazu. Buchsen vorhin gewechselt, gemütliche 15 Minuten gebraucht.


----------



## MTBmuc (12. April 2018)

Minute 7:00 - "It's a lightweight bike". Wird einige hier zum Schmunzeln bringen. ;-)


----------



## MFa (17. April 2018)

Hier mal ein xl


----------



## KoolAid (17. April 2018)

MFa schrieb:


> Hier mal ein xl


Hey,

danke für die Bilder. Sieht doch verdammt scharf aus das Bike trotz XL. Ich freu mich immer mehr auf meins. Sind jetzt noch ca. 30 Tage.


----------



## Jan2303 (17. April 2018)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten auf meine Fragen!

Hab mir jetzt das CF8 bestellt. 
Allerdings bin ich jetzt irgendwie am zweifeln, ob ich nicht doch besser das CF9 Pro für 1000€ mehr nehmen soll. Vom Preisleistungsverhältnis ist das CF8 eigentlich top. 

Wieviel macht die RC Gabel zur RCT3  aus? Könnte man nachträglich von RC auf RCT3 upgraden? 
Gleiches gilt für den Dämpfer. 

Bremse? Dürfte jetzt nicht viel Unterschied von Guide RS zur R sein. Hab eh vor die Bremse zu tauschen. 

Laufräder? Ist da ein merklicher Unterschied?

Schaltung? Unterscheidet sich ja nur von Material. 

Sattel, Reifen, Vorbau und co. kann man ja noch relativ günstig tauschen.


----------



## greg12 (17. April 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Antworten auf meine Fragen!
> 
> Hab mir jetzt das CF8 bestellt.
> Allerdings bin ich jetzt irgendwie am zweifeln, ob ich nicht doch besser das CF9 Pro für 1000€ mehr nehmen soll. Vom Preisleistungsverhältnis ist das CF8 eigentlich top.
> ...


rc vs rct3 macht vor allem am papier eindruck. am trail für 99% der riders irrelevant... suspension nerds aus dem forum werden das gegenteil behaupten.
lrs am cf 8 mmn mindestens gleichwertig. reifen besser.
das 9er hat wenn überhaupt nur sehr geringe funktionale vorteile die mit dem mehrpreis nicht zur geltung kommen!
gute entscheidung das 8er zu nehmen!


----------



## erich3 (17. April 2018)

Das kommt ein bisschen darauf an was Du hauptsächlich machen willst.

Wenn es primär volle Pulle den Hang runtergehen soll würde ICH das 8er nehmen (2.6er Schluppen auf breiten Felgen). Wenn Du allerdings so wie ich, ein Rad für lange traillastige Touren suchst würde ich das 9pro empfehlen. Die Gabel lässt sich blockieren ohne die Druckstufe zu verstellen (kleiner Vorteil), am Dämpfer kannst du nicht nur offen und Plattform fahren, sondern hast zusätzlich noch den Lockout (größerer Vorteil wenn mal ne Straße kommt auf dem Alpencross). Der ist zwar auch nicht 100% zu, aber fester als die Pedalplattform auf jeden Fall.

Und Du hast mal grob überschlagen 500 Gramm weniger an der Laufrädern. Da macht sich das bemerkbar. Die paar Gramm an Carbonkurbel und X01 Schaltwerk eher nicht...

Ich hatte mich für das 9pro entschieden. War HEUTE im Briefkasten.
UND DIE SATTELKLEMMSCHRAUBE FEHLT

Aber sonst ein Hammer, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## le duy nhut (17. April 2018)

Der Rahmen sieht aus als konnten sich die Designer nicht zwischen Rennradrahmen und MTBrahmen entscheiden.


----------



## Jan2303 (17. April 2018)

erich3 schrieb:


> Das kommt ein bisschen darauf an was Du hauptsächlich machen willst.



Also nen paar mal im Jahr würd ich mal in den Bikepark fahren wollen. Ansonsten dementsprechend Trailtouren oder und auch mal längere Touren 40-60 km bei uns im flachen Land über Asphalt/Schotter/Kiesige-Sandige/Waldwege.

Wenn das Spectral dafür gut genug wäre, sprich gute Allrounder Eigenschaften aufweisen würde, würde ich zudem mein derzeitiges einfaches Hardtail verkaufen.

Deswegen bin ich etwas hin und her gerissen zwischen dem CF8 und dem CF9 Pro. Ich hab die Befürchtung das zb. die einfache RC Gabel für mein Profil nicht passen würde. Wäre ärgerlich am falschen Ende zu sparen was ich im Nachhinein bereuen würde.

Oder würde da sogar das Strive CF7 in Frage kommen? Will halt nur nix überdimensioniertes fahren, sondern eher Reserven haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TractionBronson (18. April 2018)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht aus als konnten sich die Designer nicht zwischen Rennradrahmen und MTBrahmen entscheiden.



Hatten wir schon. Du kommst zu spät. Wir sind schon viel weiter.


----------



## Joey12345 (18. April 2018)

Was genau ist denn jetz eigentlich der Unterschied bei den Buchsen die da nachgeliefert wurden? 
Kann da evtl mal jemand ein Bild reinstellen? 

Hatte nur nen Kumpel hier auf der Matte stehen der gemeint hat, irgendwas war da in der Post. 
Dann kann ich ihm da evtl weiterhelfen


----------



## sideshowbob (19. April 2018)

Gibt es jemanden mit einem Spectral 2018 in L (Alu oder Carbon) im Großraum Nürnberg (+100km).
Würde es vor der Bestellung sehr gerne mal Probesitzen bzgl. Geo und v.a. Sattelauszug.
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn das klappt


----------



## burnyourfire (20. April 2018)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden mit einem Spectral 2018 in L (Alu oder Carbon) im Großraum Nürnberg (+100km).
> Würde es vor der Bestellung sehr gerne mal Probesitzen bzgl. Geo und v.a. Sattelauszug.
> Würde mich sehr freuen wenn das klappt



Habe das 2018er Spectral AL 6.0 in Größe M in Fürth stehen. Wenn dir das bei deiner Entscheidungsfindung auch weiter hilft, kannst du dich ja mal melden.


----------



## sideshowbob (20. April 2018)

burnyourfire schrieb:


> Habe das 2018er Spectral AL 6.0 in Größe M in Fürth stehen. Wenn dir das bei deiner Entscheidungsfindung auch weiter hilft, kannst du dich ja mal melden.



Du hast eine Nachricht! Danke


----------



## AlexF1979 (24. April 2018)

Hey Jung's

Gibts den Flaschenhalter von Canyon schon zu kaufen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alex


----------



## ForG (24. April 2018)

AlexF1979 schrieb:


> Hey Jung's
> 
> Gibts den Flaschenhalter von Canyon schon zu kaufen?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alex


Beim Kauf eines Spectrals wird er mit angeboten, er sollte also verfügbar sein.
In Koblenz ist er zu sehen.


----------



## Kreiswalker (24. April 2018)

ForG schrieb:


> Beim Kauf eines Spectrals wird er mit angeboten, er sollte also verfügbar sein.
> In Koblenz ist er zu sehen.



Meinst du den Flaschenhalter für 2 x 400 ml Flaschen, oder den Sideloader?


----------



## ForG (24. April 2018)

Kreiswalker schrieb:


> Meinst du den Flaschenhalter für 2 x 400 ml Flaschen, oder den Sideloader?


Ich meinte den Flaschenhalter für 2 Flaschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan2303 (25. April 2018)

Passt da eigentlich eine 750ml Flasche mit nem Sidecage einer anderen Marke? Oder wird das zu eng mit 750ml?


----------



## bijaer (25. April 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> Passt da eigentlich eine 750ml Flasche mit nem Sidecage einer anderen Marke? Oder wird das zu eng mit 750ml?



Passt knapp rein bei mir. Rahmengrösse M.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jan2303 (25. April 2018)

bijaer schrieb:


> Passt knapp rein bei mir. Rahmengrösse M.



Welchen Sidecage hast du?  Und welche Flasche?

Hatte den von Lezyne und Cube im Auge.


----------



## Condor (28. April 2018)

Wir das Spectral tubeless ausgeliefert oder mit Schläuchen?
Welche Vorbaulänge ist verbaut? (Größe Large, falls variierend)


----------



## rmaurer (28. April 2018)

Condor schrieb:


> Wir das Spectral tubeless ausgeliefert oder mit Schläuchen?
> Welche Vorbaulänge ist verbaut? (Größe Large, falls variierend)


mit Schläuchen. (nachdem hier mehrere von tubeless Umrüstung sprechen...)
Tubeless Auslieferung ab Werk ist generell eine problematische Angelegenheit, die Frage ist eher ich bereits ein tubeless Felgenband eingeklebt ist und Ventile dabei (dann müsste man nur Milch hinzufügen und aufpumpen)

Vorbaulängen und Lenkerbreiten finden sich in der Geometrietabelle auf der Canyon hp


----------



## solo010 (28. April 2018)

Servus miteinander,
besitzt hier jemand schon das 2018 Spectral in „Hellfire Red“?
Falls ja wäre ich für ein paar Bilder dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EllisGambor (29. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Seit Dienstag bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines 9 Pro.

Zur Tubless Frage, das Felgenband ist montiert Tublessventile sind auch dabei.

Leider fehlte wie bei einigen, auch bei mir die Madenschraube, soll jetzt diese Woche kommen. Und die Reverb muss ich einsenden, da diese nicht funktioniert, wird wohl Luft in die andere Kammer gewandet sein.....



 
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Rad mehr als zufrieden


----------



## EllisGambor (29. April 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> besitzt hier jemand schon das 2018 Spectral in „Hellfire Red“?
> Falls ja wäre ich für ein paar Bilder dankbar


Auf Seite 28 ist ein Bild


----------



## jimmy_bod (30. April 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> mit Schläuchen. (nachdem hier mehrere von tubeless Umrüstung sprechen...)
> Tubeless Auslieferung ab Werk ist generell eine problematische Angelegenheit, die Frage ist eher ich bereits ein tubeless Felgenband eingeklebt ist und Ventile dabei (dann müsste man nur Milch hinzufügen und aufpumpen)
> ...



Ist alles bestens vorbereitet - auch das Felgenband ist drinnen. Nur die DTSwiss Ventile finde ich schlecht, da diese unten nicht rund sind - bei mir haben sich diese leicht gedreht und da ist dann Luft raus. Ich habe jetzt diese drinnen und die sind 100% perfekt, da unten konisch --> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Tubelessventil-p41401/


----------



## uffe (30. April 2018)

Hier mal die Einstiegsklasse, das AL 5.0 in L. Reifen und Bremsen allerdings nicht mehr Serie.
Madenschraube für Sattelstütze war tatsächlich dabei!  
Sogar die Lagerabdeckung rechts für Verwendung bei 1fach-Antrieb mit dazugelegt. Bin somit zufrieden!


----------



## Maxlim (30. April 2018)

Das Einstiegsmodell gefällt mir extrem gut. 
Welche Reifenbreite hast du denn jetzt drauf, uffe ? 
Hat schon jemand auf 2,2" - 2,4" Reifen umgerüstet und kann berichten?
Hab da wenig Erfahrung, besonders in Kombination mit 30mm Felgen. 2,6" möchte ich ungern strampeln.


----------



## Luci_11 (30. April 2018)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Ist alles bestens vorbereitet - auch das Felgenband ist drinnen. Nur die DTSwiss Ventile finde ich schlecht, da diese unten nicht rund sind - bei mir haben sich diese leicht gedreht und da ist dann Luft raus. Ich habe jetzt diese drinnen und die sind 100% perfekt, da unten konisch --> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Tubelessventil-p41401/



DtSwiss Ventile passen schon.

Aber die Schwalbe Ventile sind perfekt in Passung und Qualität. Die habe ich nun auch seit einem Jahr in Verwendung - top!


Sent from mobile.


----------



## bijaer (30. April 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> Welchen Sidecage hast du?  Und welche Flasche?
> 
> Hatte den von Lezyne und Cube im Auge.



Habe den von Specialized


----------



## _todde_ (30. April 2018)

Luci_11 schrieb:


> DtSwiss Ventile passen schon.
> 
> Aber die Schwalbe Ventile sind perfekt in Passung und Qualität. Die habe ich nun auch seit einem Jahr in Verwendung - top!
> 
> ...


Dito!
Liegen nur nicht immer bei..


----------



## trailblitz (30. April 2018)

Maxlim schrieb:


> Das Einstiegsmodell gefällt mir extrem gut.
> Welche Reifenbreite hast du denn jetzt drauf, uffe ?
> Hat schon jemand auf 2,2" - 2,4" Reifen umgerüstet und kann berichten?
> Hab da wenig Erfahrung, besonders in Kombination mit 30mm Felgen. 2,6" möchte ich ungern strampeln.



Die Maxxis Reifen fallen nicht wirklich breit aus. Hab meine 2,35 HansDampf und Nobby Nic (auf 19mm Felge) bei der letzten Tour dagegen verglichen - kaum Unterschied von der Breite her. Vielleicht 1-2mm.. max !
Gewicht ist eher das Thema meiner Meinung...


----------



## derduden (1. Mai 2018)

Auf einer 19ner Felge wage ich das zu bezweifeln. Allerdings stimmt die Grundaussage: die 2,6er Maxxis sind vergleichsweise schmal. (2,6 Zoll wären ja 6,6 cm - schlussendlich landen sie bei mir bei ~6,1 cm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (1. Mai 2018)

derduden schrieb:


> Auf einer 19ner Felge wage ich das zu bezweifeln. Allerdings stimmt die Grundaussage: die 2,6er Maxxis sind vergleichsweise schmal. (2,6 Zoll wären ja 6,6 cm - schlussendlich landen sie bei mir bei ~6,1 cm)



Na dann passt es ja 61mm=2,40“ 

Frag ich mich nur, wie kommt Maxxis darauf den Reifen als 2,6er zu verkaufen....


----------



## kaiserbasti (1. Mai 2018)

Skatoon92 schrieb:


> Die Framebox finde ich auch nirgends
> 
> Ich habe bei der Bestellung direkt die „Fidlock Trinkflasche 600ml“ dazu geordert. Bei der Flasche ist nicht mehr viel platz bis zum Dämpfer. Denke kommt auf die Flasche und den Halter an? Die Fidlock Flasche ist ziemlich dünn, also sollten 700ml bei einer dickeren Flasche drinnen sein.


Die Framebox ist noch nicht bestellbar, weil noch nicht fertig


----------



## Spark960 (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo

Wie kriege ich das den besser hin?
Wenn der Verschluss fest ist steht er schief!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alex


----------



## Guru (3. Mai 2018)

Geht das nicht? Ab Sekunde 47+


----------



## Spark960 (3. Mai 2018)

Guru schrieb:


> Geht das nicht? Ab Sekunde 47+



Danke dir!
Hat geklappt


----------



## KoolAid (3. Mai 2018)

Ich warte immer noch auf mein Bike. Seit Anfang Februar!!!! Immerhin hat mir Canyon per Chat mitgeteilt, dass der Status auf „in Bearbeitung“ geändert wurde. Es besteht also die Chance, dass es etwas früher ankommt als der 15.05.

Wer wartet noch auf seins? Ich komme mir vor, als wäre ich der Einzige der noch wartet. Mir vergeht nun die Geduld.


----------



## trailblitz (3. Mai 2018)

Ich hab heute endlich eine dhl Nummer bekommen. Auch bestellt im Februar ( AL6.0 in M) - bestätigter  Liefertermin 14.-18.5.

Ging am Wochenende  auf der Homepage von 25.5 auf Expressbike. 

Da hab ich mal nachgefragt wie das jetzt geht..... hat wohl geholfen. 

Bin gespannt, ob ich die versprochene Entschädigung fürs Warten noch bekomme...


----------



## KoolAid (4. Mai 2018)

Wow! Ich hab das gleiche Bike in XL bestellt. Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr zuversichtlich an. 

Ich nehme mal an du hast keine Canyon Tasche bekommen? Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich nicht, dass die Tasche reicht als Entschädigung.


----------



## Maxlim (4. Mai 2018)

Hat hier schonmal einer direkt ein Express-bike bestellt? Kommt das dann wirklich schnell an, oder warte ich da auch wochenlang ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (4. Mai 2018)

Habt ihr stolzen Neubesitzer auch mal den einen oder anderen Fahrbericht für uns


----------



## TractionBronson (4. Mai 2018)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> Habt ihr stolzen Neubesitzer auch mal den einen oder anderen Fahrbericht für uns



Ja. Ist fett, hab das CF9. Bergauf klettert es richtig gut, Grip ohne Ende. Bergab macht es aber richtig Spaß, selten so sicher auf nem Bike gefühlt. Guter Mix aus "Laufruhe" und "Verspieltheit"  Bisher nur im Mittelgebirge gefahren, also noch keine Grenzen ausgereizt. Hab zwar nur die 2 Kolben XT, da kenn ich die Macken aber reicht bisher. Schaltung ist keine Eagle, reicht mir aber, größeres Kettenblatt muss her da ich doch fitter bin als ich dachte. Fox-Fahrwerk is geilo. Die 2.6er Reifen finde ich erstaunlich gut, da war ich skeptisch. Nicht so wabbelig wie Plus aber echt ne Menge Grip. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, die Maxxis fallen klein aus.
Alles in allem fühl es sich aber richtig gut an. Kauf-Empfehlung.

Lediglich das mit der Dämpferbuchsen-Angelegenheit bei den Cf Modellen fand ich unglücklich (betrifft neue Chargen nicht mehr). Wird jetzt reklamiert, alles cool aber kostet auch alles Zeit- Fahrzeit!


----------



## Maxlim (5. Mai 2018)

Fällt das neue Spectral eigentlich so klein aus? 

Wenn ich meine Daten ins PPS eingebe, wirft er Größe XL aus.
Bei allen anderen Modellen (Neuron, Strive) nur Größe L.

Mit einem Nerve in Größe L bin ich sehr gut zurecht gekommen. 
Das hat doch eine sehr ähnliche Geo wie das Spectral in L, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Maui_Jim (5. Mai 2018)

Draufsetzen, ausprobieren...


----------



## KoolAid (5. Mai 2018)

Maxlim schrieb:


> Fällt das neue Spectral eigentlich so klein aus?
> 
> Wenn ich meine Daten ins PPS eingebe, wirft er Größe XL aus.
> Bei allen anderen Modellen (Neuron, Strive) nur Größe L.
> ...



Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## EllisGambor (5. Mai 2018)

Maxlim schrieb:


> Fällt das neue Spectral eigentlich so klein aus?
> 
> Wenn ich meine Daten ins PPS eingebe, wirft er Größe XL aus.
> Bei allen anderen Modellen (Neuron, Strive) nur Größe L.
> ...




Ich bin 1,86 groß und fahre L, mein Torso ist aber im Verhältnis länger also mein Unterkörper, der Torso kratzt im Diagram noch so grade an L und steht fast mittig in XL, aber vom Unterkörper bin ich genau mittig in L und überhaupt nicht in XL.

Die Diagrame gibt es zu Ansicht wenn man bei Canyon vor Ort messen lässt.
Meine genauen Werte müsste ich auf der Karte nachsehen und könnte ich wenn gewünscht Posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxlim (5. Mai 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn?



186 und Schrittlänge 89. 
Laut Rechner ganz Knapp in XL, wegen der hohen Schrittlänge .


----------



## KoolAid (5. Mai 2018)

Maxlim schrieb:


> 186 und Schrittlänge 89.
> Laut Rechner ganz Knapp in XL, wegen der hohen Schrittlänge .



Ja das ist wirklich knapp. Ist Koblenz weit weg von dir? Ich würde mal Test fahren oder fragen ob jemand in deiner Nähe eins hat in XL. Bei mir ist es mit 192 schon eindeutiger denke ich.


----------



## Maui_Jim (5. Mai 2018)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Draufsetzen, ausprobieren...



Sag ich doch...


----------



## mannyms (6. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit,



solo010 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> besitzt hier jemand schon das 2018 Spectral in „Hellfire Red“?
> Falls ja wäre ich für ein paar Bilder dankbar



XL. Ich finde die Farbe kann was. Hatte nach meiner Bestellung zunächst gemischte Gefühle, aber beim öffnen des Kartons war das sofort erledigt.

   



sideshowbob schrieb:


> Habt ihr stolzen Neubesitzer auch mal den einen oder anderen Fahrbericht für uns



Letzte Woche hab ich das Teil mal über die Trails in Rabenberg bewegen können. Meinem Popometer wurde ein stabiles und sicheres Gefühl vermittelt. Hoch und runter ging beides sehr gut. Ich bin aber erst seit einem Jahr auf dem MTB unterwegs, hab also nur wenig Vergleichswerte und Erfahrung. Einzige Kritikpunkte an dem Bike bisher, sind für mich Bremsen und Sattelstütze. Bremsleistung würde ich als gerade so ausreichend bezeichnen. Langfristig muss da schon mehr Biss her. Ich werde die Tage mal auf gesinterte Kool Stop wechseln und gucken ob und inwiefern sich da was verändert. Die KS Lev SI funktioniert und tut was sie soll, ist aber in der Form wie sie es tut doch eher mäßig.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo, also ich habe mir letzte Woche das CF 9 bestellt. Leifertermin war angegeben bis 04.05. leider ist es noch nicht eingetroffen, naja mal sehen ob es dann vielleicht die nächste Woche kommt. Bin ja doch sehr gespannt drauf es endlich mal auf den Hometrails zu testen. Ist jetzt mein erstes Fully, bin bis jetzt 4 Jahre Hardtail gefahren. Habe seit letztem Jahr verschiedene Fullys auf Testrides und Touren getestet. Das Spectral CF 9 habe ich beim PCF auf ner Tour gefahren und fühlte mich auf den Trails sehr wohl damit, was auch dann mit der ausschlag gebende Punkt für den Kauf war. So jetzt heißt es nur noch warten bis es da ist.


----------



## ChriAusTirol (7. Mai 2018)

Maxlim schrieb:


> Hat hier schonmal einer direkt ein Express-bike bestellt? Kommt das dann wirklich schnell an, oder warte ich da auch wochenlang ?


Ein Freund hat sein Grand Canyon als Express Bike bestellt und es war inerhalb von 6 Tagen da,
Mittwoch bestellt, entweder kam es am Montag oder Dienstag bin mir nicht sicher,
Sogar nach Österreich


----------



## moedan (8. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte bisher bei allen Canyon Modellen normalerweise Rahmengröße M (Strive, Nerve, ..). Bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,78m und Schrittlänge 84cm wird beim neuen Spectral schon Größe L empfohlen, bin jedoch gerade an der Grenze. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Bei M bleiben oder doch eine Nummer größer nehmen?


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2018)

Hast Du mal die Geo (Reach Stack) mit Deinen alten Bikes verglichen ?


----------



## rmaurer (8. Mai 2018)

moedan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hatte bisher bei allen Canyon Modellen normalerweise Rahmengröße M (Strive, Nerve, ..). Bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,78m und Schrittlänge 84cm wird beim neuen Spectral schon Größe L empfohlen, bin jedoch gerade an der Grenze. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Bei M bleiben oder doch eine Nummer größer nehmen?


würde ich von der Armlänge abhängig machen. Leider wird bei geometrischen Überlegungen meist übersehen dass man mit den Händen an den Lenker greift und nicht mit dem Oberkörper. Lange Beine = Lange Arme gilt oft aber nicht immer.

Bei reinen Vergleichen von Reach und Stack kommen noch so Sachen wie unterschiedlicher Lenkerbacksweep dazu


----------



## jimmy_bod (8. Mai 2018)

moedan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hatte bisher bei allen Canyon Modellen normalerweise Rahmengröße M (Strive, Nerve, ..). Bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,78m und Schrittlänge 84cm wird beim neuen Spectral schon Größe L empfohlen, bin jedoch gerade an der Grenze. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Bei M bleiben oder doch eine Nummer größer nehmen?



Ich bin jetzt nicht so im Thema "2018er Modelle" drinnen aber ich habe letztens live das neue Spectral in L gesehen und der Rahmen kam mir riesig vor. Ich glaube Du solltest bei M bleiben oder einfach mal den Support per Tel. kontaktieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiwolf (9. Mai 2018)

Ich bin 179cm und hab eine Schrittlänge von ~87cm und hab ein Spectral in L, wobei die Sattelstütze max. 2cm aus dem Rahmen herausgezogen ist. D.h. Du mit deinen kurzen Beinen wirst die 150mm Hub der Sattelstütze mit einem L-Rahmen höchstwahrscheinlich nicht nutzen können.


----------



## jimmy_bod (9. Mai 2018)

moedan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hatte bisher bei allen Canyon Modellen normalerweise Rahmengröße M (Strive, Nerve, ..). Bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,78m und Schrittlänge 84cm wird beim neuen Spectral schon Größe L empfohlen, bin jedoch gerade an der Grenze. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Bei M bleiben oder doch eine Nummer größer nehmen?



Bei meinem 2017er Modell wurde vom Canyon Support empfohlen: Schrittlänge - 10cm = Sitzhöhe welche sich optimal im mittleren Bereich finden sollten. In Deinem Fall: liegen wir bei 74 cm und das enstpricht laut Geo der homepage einer Rahemgröße von M... ein L komm mir hier dann doch zu groß vor, denn nach unten wäre kein Spiel mehr für die Sattelstütze.


----------



## trailblitz (10. Mai 2018)

Hab mein 6.0er jetzt endlich testen können. Super! Hinterbau ist Sahne und das Teil geht richtig gut ab.

Folgende Fragen hab ich, vielleicht kann ja jmd. was dazu sagen.

1. Bei der ersten Tour hat’s  mir 2x die Sattelstütze verdreht bzw. die Schraube ist lose geworden. 
Kennt das jemand?  Mehr als 4Nm anziehen? Loctite?
2. GX Eagle schaltet gut hoch (Richtung größeres Ritzel)  nicht so gut runter. Fährt sich das noch ein?

Zur Größe:
1,77 bei 84cm Schritthöhe und 75cm Sitzhöhe (Flats, FiveTens, 170mm Kurbel). M passt mir wunderbar.
Die Sattelstütze ist 6cm rausgezogen, es würde also auch ein L gehen. 
Allerdings ist ein L fast 3cm länger wie M.... Da würde ich wahrscheinlich einen kürzeren Vorbau brauchen.


----------



## rmaurer (10. Mai 2018)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2017er Modell wurde vom Canyon Support empfohlen: Schrittlänge - 10cm = Sitzhöhe welche sich optimal im mittleren Bereich finden sollten. In Deinem Fall: liegen wir bei 74 cm und das enstpricht laut Geo der homepage einer Rahemgröße von M... ein L komm mir hier dann doch zu groß vor, denn nach unten wäre kein Spiel mehr für die Sattelstütze.


die Sitzhöhe errechnet man durch Schrittlänge × 0.875 (= Schrittlänge - 11,25%)

Wenn man einen fixen Wert abzieht kommt man bei kürzeren Beinen zu niedrig und bei längeren Beinen zu hoch


----------



## _todde_ (10. Mai 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Hab mein 6.0er jetzt endlich testen können. Super! Hinterbau ist Sahne und das Teil geht richtig gut ab.
> 
> Folgende Fragen hab ich, vielleicht kann ja jmd. was dazu sagen.
> 
> ...


Zum Thema Eagle kann ich nur sagen: viel spass beim einstellen ;-)
Man liest hier oft, dass das schaltauge ggf. Nachjustiert werden muss..


----------



## jimmy_bod (10. Mai 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> die Sitzhöhe errechnet man durch Schrittlänge × 0.875 (= Schrittlänge - 11,25%)
> 
> Wenn man einen fixen Wert abzieht kommt man bei kürzeren Beinen zu niedrig und bei längeren Beinen zu hoch


Das ist richtig. Meine Faustformen stammt vom Canyon Support... damit kann man abschätzen, ob die Sattelstütze mittig im Rahmen steckt und somit nach oben/unten Luft besteht.


----------



## Maxlim (10. Mai 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> . Bei der ersten Tour hat’s  mir 2x die Sattelstütze verdreht bzw. die Schraube ist lose geworden.
> Kennt das jemand?  Mehr als 4Nm anziehen? Loctite?



Das hab ich bereits des öfteren gelesen, haben das Problem noch mehrere hier ?


----------



## rmaurer (10. Mai 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Zum Thema Eagle kann ich nur sagen: viel spass beim einstellen ;-)
> Man liest hier oft, dass das schaltauge ggf. Nachjustiert werden muss..


Wir sollten hier mal ein wenig objektiv bleiben - die Eagle wird tausendfach verbaut ohne dass das Schaltauge "nachjustiert" werden muss. Manche Leute verbringen zwar viel Zeit im Forum haben dann aber keine Geduld eine simple Montageanleitung zu lesen.


----------



## mannyms (10. Mai 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> 1. Bei der ersten Tour hat’s  mir 2x die Sattelstütze verdreht bzw. die Schraube ist lose geworden.
> Kennt das jemand?  Mehr als 4Nm anziehen? Loctite?



Ist bei mir bisher ein mal vorgekommen, allerdings bei -4°C Außentemperatur. 
Hast du die beigelegte Montagepaste verwendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (10. Mai 2018)

Ja, eigentlich schon. Vielleicht mache ich nochmal mehr ran. Viel davon hat allerdings der Abstreifer  abgewischt...


----------



## jmertgen (10. Mai 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich schon. Vielleicht mache ich nochmal mehr ran. Viel davon hat allerdings der Abstreifer  abgewischt...


Die Paste gehört ja Auch ins Sitzrohr.... [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Davedrift (11. Mai 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> 2. GX Eagle schaltet gut hoch (Richtung größeres Ritzel) nicht so gut runter. Fährt sich das noch ein?


Versuch mal die Zugspannung zu verringern. Dann schaltet die besser runter. Immer ein Klick und dann testen. Am besten im Montageständer.


----------



## _todde_ (11. Mai 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Wir sollten hier mal ein wenig objektiv bleiben - die Eagle wird tausendfach verbaut ohne dass das Schaltauge "nachjustiert" werden muss. Manche Leute verbringen zwar viel Zeit im Forum haben dann aber keine Geduld eine simple Montageanleitung zu lesen.


Wozu? Ist doch schon montiert


----------



## Belchenradler (11. Mai 2018)

Davedrift schrieb:


> Versuch mal die Zugspannung zu verringern. Dann schaltet die besser runter. Immer ein Klick und dann testen. Am besten im Montageständer.


... und falls das nicht hilft, überprüfe mit der Eagle-Schablone den Abstand der oberen Umlenkrolle zur Kassette. Wichtig: Das muss im Sag (also im belasteten Zustand) gemacht werden! Geht eigentlich nur zu zweit ...


----------



## rmaurer (11. Mai 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Wozu? Ist doch schon montiert


die Montageanleitung dient nicht nur der Montage sondern auch der Adjustage und hier hakt es meist. Bereits kleinste Abweichungen bei der b-screw Einstellung können zu oben genannten Problemen führen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoolAid (11. Mai 2018)

Hab nach ner Weile heute mal bei der Canyon „Verfolge deine Bestellung“ vorbeigeschaut. Ich konnte meinen Augen kaum trauen, aber der Status stand auf verschickt! Hab die DHL Lieferung gecheckt und da stand, dass das Bike heute Abend von meinen Nachbarn angenommen wurde (den ich nicht kenne)! Ich bin grad im Urlaub und erst am Sonntag wieder da. Am liebsten würde ich den Urlaub abbrechen. 

Naja, passt schon! Ich werde jedenfalls bald ein paar Bilder schicken und nach meinen ersten rides berichten. Ich warte seit Anfang Februar!

Leider habe ich von Canyon keine E-Mail über den Versand erhalten!


----------



## Spark960 (13. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Kan mir da Bitte einer helfen?!

Ich brauche ne günstig vorder Achse für den Transport auf dem Dach mit nem Thule Thruride!
Wil die Originale nicht zerkratzen!

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ne günstige herbekommen und vor allem welche Größe ich für das AL6 brauche!

Vielen Dank 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alex


----------



## _todde_ (13. Mai 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> die Montageanleitung dient nicht nur der Montage sondern auch der Adjustage und hier hakt es meist. Bereits kleinste Abweichungen bei der b-screw Einstellung können zu oben genannten Problemen führen


Du merkst auch nicht, wenn du verarscht wirst


----------



## mannyms (13. Mai 2018)

Spark960 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kan mir da Bitte einer helfen?!
> 
> Ich brauche ne günstig vorder Achse für den Transport auf dem Dach mit nem Thule Thruride!
> ...



Verbaut ist diese: https://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Steckachse-Maxle-Ultimate-Boost-15-x-110-mm-fuer-Pike-Lyrik-Yari

Günstig? Würde mich wundern, wenn du hier im Bikemarkt nicht fündig wirst.


----------



## KoolAid (13. Mai 2018)

Fängt schon beschissen an. 

Das Eagle Schaltauge ist nicht montiert, Dropper Post Draht hängt im Rahmen irgendwo rum. 

Ist das Schaltauge normalerweise schon montiert?


----------



## mannyms (13. Mai 2018)

Näh, Schaltauge ist nicht vormontiert.

Viel Spaß beim Bowdenzug angeln. Ich hab's mittels Kochlöffel und 30 cm Pinzette gemacht.
Hatte sich so sau blöde unter der Schweißnaht festgesetzt. Hat wenig Spaß gemacht...


----------



## KoolAid (13. Mai 2018)

mannyms schrieb:


> Näh, Schaltauge ist nicht vormontiert.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Bowdenzug angeln. Ich hab's mittels Kochlöffel und 30 cm Pinzette gemacht.
> Hatte sich so sau blöde unter der Schweißnaht festgesetzt. Hat wenig Spaß gemacht...



Oh man! Bei mir lag keinerlei Anleitung zum Schaltauge bei.

Der Zug liegt auch hinter der Schweißnaht. Ich schau mir das alles jetzt nochmal an.


----------



## Spark960 (13. Mai 2018)

mannyms schrieb:


> Verbaut ist diese: https://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Steckachse-Maxle-Ultimate-Boost-15-x-110-mm-fuer-Pike-Lyrik-Yari
> 
> Günstig? Würde mich wundern, wenn du hier im Bikemarkt nicht fündig wirst.



Danke


----------



## chorge (14. Mai 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Eben mal einen Schlauch gewogen...
> 248 Gramm


Aus welchem Bike?! Kann es sein, dass das CF 9.0 Pro bereits Tubeless ist, da ja Mavic


----------



## tomac85 (14. Mai 2018)

Cf8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (14. Mai 2018)

Auf die Gefahr hin, das ich das jetzt in 38 Seiten überfliegen nicht gelesen habe, aber warum gibt es das Rad nicht als 29er?


----------



## Maui_Jim (14. Mai 2018)

paradox schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, das ich das jetzt in 38 Seiten überfliegen nicht gelesen habe, aber warum gibt es das Rad nicht als 29er?


Das mußt du Canyon fragen... Den Vorgänger (glaube bis Modelljahr 2016) gab es mal als 29er, aber auch schon länger nicht mehr!


----------



## MTBmuc (14. Mai 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Aus welchem Bike?! Kann es sein, dass das CF 9.0 Pro bereits Tubeless ist, da ja Mavic



Nein, auch das Pro ist mit Schlauch.


----------



## KoolAid (14. Mai 2018)

Nach den ganzen Gewittern heute mal ne kleine Runde gedreht. Leider komme ich erst am Wochenende dazu mal richtige Trails zu fahren.

Die Guide Bremsen haben mich bisher nicht überzeugt, aber ich werde sie erstmal einfahren um ein faires Urteil zu bilden. Der Fly Sattel kommt als erstes weg! Da nehm ich meinen bewährten Ergon lieber.


----------



## filiale (14. Mai 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Aus welchem Bike?! Kann es sein, dass das CF 9.0 Pro bereits Tubeless ist, da ja Mavic



Auch DT bietet die LRS mit bereits montierten Tubelessband und Ventilen an, das ist nicht exlusiv Mavic. Nur weiß der Hersteller Canyon nicht, wie lange die Räder im Lager stehen bis die gekauft werden. Dann trocknet die Milch aus und es wird wieder geschriehen und beschwert (zu Unrecht). Also alles mit Schlauch ausliefern und wenn der Kunde will kann er nachträglich...


----------



## xc9 (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo
kann mal jemand nachmessen ob das neue Spectral wirklich wie von Canyon angegeben eine Hinterbaubreite von 142 mm hat ?

die Pike ist Boost oder ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## xc9 (15. Mai 2018)

Und Tretlager is Pressfit 92 mm ?


----------



## Lionking089 (15. Mai 2018)

xc9 schrieb:


> Hallo
> kann mal jemand nachmessen ob das neue Spectral wirklich wie von Canyon angegeben eine Hinterbaubreite von 142 mm hat ?
> 
> die Pike ist Boost oder ?
> ...



Wo hast du denn das mit 142 mm gelesen?
Also laut meines Infos hat das Spectral auch einen Boost Hinterbau. Zumindest lassen die ausklappbaren Details zu den Laufrädern darauf schließen. Gleiches gilt für das Vorderrad weshalb die Pike wohl auch Boost ist (abgesehen davon, dass wohl die neuen Pike verbaut ist und diese sowieso nur noch in Boost zu habe ist, oder?). Beim Tretlager kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## paradox (15. Mai 2018)

gefühlt stellt sich canyon im Fully Bereich gegen 29er im HT dafür schon.
Big Player wie Trek oder Speci setzt indess voll auf 29er und haben "nur" für die Sparten 650b übrig...
Naja Canyon als Mastermind wird schon wissen was sie tun, also hoffe ich mal.
Ein 29er TrailFully würde denen mal gut stehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc9 (15. Mai 2018)

Lionking089 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn das mit 142 mm gelesen?
> Also laut meines Infos hat das Spectral auch einen Boost Hinterbau. Zumindest lassen die ausklappbaren Details zu den Laufrädern darauf schließen. Gleiches gilt für das Vorderrad weshalb die Pike wohl auch Boost ist (abgesehen davon, dass wohl die neuen Pike verbaut ist und diese sowieso nur noch in Boost zu habe ist, oder?). Beim Tretlager kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


Danke schonmal ....auf der Home page is nur Spectral gelistet ...wird wohl noch das alte sein.....


----------



## rudyshy (15. Mai 2018)

Hi, just quick question any problem with cracking new spectral's 2018? We in Czech already know about 4 frames which have cracked and im wondering if you guys noticed that too? Im adding 3 pictures each from diff bike which we recorded on our forum. 
thx
PS: asking because i was very keen to buy new spectral.


----------



## greg12 (15. Mai 2018)

es geht wieder los mit den gerissenen kettenstreben.
hoffentlich hat canyon diesmal mit ersatzteilen vorgesorgt!


----------



## trailblitz (15. Mai 2018)

Well, the chainstays in my AL look different. I think Canyon has   changed the Design slightly.
Hopefully we don‘t see the same issues with the new  Spectral.


----------



## rudyshy (16. Mai 2018)

trailbiz u are right second and 3rd are diff. i pull out wrong pictures diff years. But 1st is 2018 and adding correct pictures of 2018 
thx for noticing 
PS: can you check opposite side of chainstay?


----------



## trailblitz (16. Mai 2018)

Looks like that...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitu12 (17. Mai 2018)

ich habe letzte woche zwei Spectral bestellt. Für meine Freundin das WMN und das ist bereits bei uns und für mich das CF 8.0 in M.

habe heute aber auf Grösse L umbestellt nachdem ich hier den Thread durchgelesen habe. Der Canyon meinte dass es etwa 2 Wochen länger geht dadurch. auf der AB steht jetzt 09.07. - 13.07. als versanddatum.

letzte woche als ich bestellt habe stand ende Mai da....

Er hat mein nachfragen darauf leider nicht beantwortet. Somit heisst es warten. denn mit dem S Rahmen von meiner Freundin fährt es sich glaube ich nicht so doll mit 1,83


----------



## EAMS (19. Mai 2018)

Meins ist endlich angekommen nach 2 Monaten warten. Spectral Al 6.0. Gewicht ohne Pedale 13,59 kg. Größe ist perfekt.

Jetzt noch schnell meine Syntace Lenkzentrale und die MT5 anbauen und dann los .

Sehr schön, dass bei der Teleskopstütze bereits der gute southpaw Hebel verbaut ist.

Nicht so schön, dass viele Schrauben bei der Montage ganz schön angeknallt worden sind und häufig ohne Fett.

Tubeless kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## the_geeko (19. Mai 2018)

EAMS schrieb:


> Meins ist endlich angekommen nach 2 Monaten warten. Spectral Al 6.0. Gewicht ohne Pedale 13,59 kg. Größe ist perfekt.
> 
> Jetzt noch schnell meine Syntace Lenkzentrale und die MT5 anbauen und dann los .
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Was genau gefällt dir an den verbauten Bremsen und Lenker nicht, dass du diese sofort umrüsten möchtest?

Waren die zwei Monate Lieferzeit vorab von Canyon so angekündigt oder hat sich das ganze immer weiter herausgezögert?

Ich habe mein Spectral 9.0 SL letzte Woche bestellt und angeblich wird es bis zum 8. Juni verschickt. Kann man darauf zählen oder wird sich das ganze garantiert verzögern?

Danke für eure Erfahrungswerte!

Grüße


----------



## MyChaOS (19. Mai 2018)

the_geeko schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Spectral 9.0 SL letzte Woche bestellt und angeblich wird es bis zum 8. Juni verschickt. Kann man darauf zählen oder wird sich das ganze garantiert verzögern?



Hab mein 9 SL gestern bekommen, ist Montag 14. in Versand gegangen.
Ursprünglich 7.-12. Laut Website. Laut Bestellungenstracking hätte es direkt 21.-25. sein sollen.
Insofern ned zu viele Sorgen machen.

Andere Frage passen die spectral bei euch vernünftig auf den ahk träger. Mit dem uebler x21 hab ich nämlich so meine Schwierigkeiten beim M Rahmen, zwischen oberrohr und Dämpfer ist zu wenig Platz zum durchfädeln und am Dämpfer klemmen find ich auch eher semi. Fürs zweite Rad kommt man gerade so unterm kabelkanal vorbei. Und klemmen an der sattelstütze geht leider auch ned bei dem Träger, jemand Ideen?


----------



## Oshiki (19. Mai 2018)

Ich verwende Eufab Rahmenhalter für das 2. und 3. Rad.

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kreiswalker (19. Mai 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> An alle die ihr Spectral schon bekommen haben.
> Ich habe gerade mein AL 6.0 zusammen gebaut. Macht euer Deluxe RT Dämpfer beim ein und ausfedern auch ein zischendes Geräusch?
> Ich kann es bei meinem bei ca. 15% Federweg ganz deutlich hören, auch wenn ich den Dämpfer ganz langsam zusammen drücke und ausfedern lasse. Auf dem Rest des Federwegs ist der Dämpfer komplett leise.
> 
> Und noch eine Frage, waren bei euch Tubeless Ventile dabei?



Bei mir exakt das gleiche: zischendes Geräusch bei ~15 - 20% Federweg. Ist aber nichts zu spüren, daher für mich nicht wirklich störend. Hast du mitlerweile ne Erklärung für das Geräusch?


----------



## EAMS (19. Mai 2018)

the_geeko schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Was genau gefällt dir an den verbauten Bremsen und Lenker nicht, dass du diese sofort umrüsten möchtest?
> 
> ...



Danke, mir gefallen die Syntace Teile einfach besser und die MT5 kann ich mit 95 kg gut brauchen. Außerdem habe ich beides einfach von meinem alten Radl übernommen. Die zwei Monate waren so angekündigt also keine Überraschung aber trotzdem lang


----------



## Heinemma (19. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich habe heute überraschend mein 2016er Spectral veräußert und möchte nun auf das 2018 Modell upgraden.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht, welche Größe ich nehmen soll. Ich bin 1,87 m groß und habe Schrittlänge 91 cm
Mein 2016 war L. Hatte damals beim letzten Kauf auch das PPS auf der Homepage von Canyon empfohlen und ich kam eigentlich ganz gut zu recht, wobei der Sattel schon minimal höher als der Lenker war. Für das aktuelle Modell empfiehlt das PPS ein XL. Ich habe schon gelesen, das an der Geometrie des Bikes nicht viel gemacht wurde. Besuch bei Canyon scheidet leider auf Grund der Entfernung aus :-(

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Wieder ein L oder fällt das neue Spectral etwas kleiner aus? Gibt es Leute mit vergleichbaren Körpermaßen? Ist jemand aus dem Raum Albstadt vertreten, der ein L oder XL hat und für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügung stehen würde?

Vielen Dank für eure Infos, Hilfe und Vorschläge.


----------



## rmaurer (20. Mai 2018)

Heinemma schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich nicht, welche Größe ich nehmen soll. Ich bin 1,87 m groß und habe Schrittlänge 91 cm
> 
> Für das aktuelle Modell empfiehlt das PPS ein XL.



Ich ziehe meine harsche Antwort zurück und antworte wie folgt:
Wenn du dich bisher mit dem L wohl gefühlt hast würde ich wieder ein L ins Auge fassen. Empfehlungen anderer gleichgrosser Forenuser sind da eher zweitrangig und können nur eine Tendenz aufzeigen, ausserdem fehlt deine Armlänge als wichtige Variable (man greift mit den Armen zum Lenker, nicht mit dem Oberkörper). Dies könnte auch deine bisherige Präferenz für den kleineren Rahmen erklären. Dass sich die Geomtrie nicht verändert hat stimmt so nicht, der Lenkwinkel wurde deutlich flacher, dadurch sitzt du beim gleicher Rahmengrösse deutlich hecklastiger, das wäre ein klares Argument für den XL Rahmen der dir eine gestrecktere Sitzposition ermöglicht.

Eventuell wäre es sinnvoll wenn ab sofort glückliche Besitzer automatisch Körpergrösse / Schrittlänge und gekaufte Rahmengrösse zum Bike dazuposten sodass sich Grösseninteressierte schnell einen Überblick verschaffen können ohne den Thread mit der 1000te Grössenfrage zuzumüllen


----------



## filiale (20. Mai 2018)

Dass der Sattel höher ist als der Lenker ist aber schon normal. Oder war das nur ein Hinweis für Andere als Vergleich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (20. Mai 2018)

Aua. Der Lenk Winkel ist fast gleich geblieben. Und das wichtige ist, dass der Reach größer und der Stack höher geworden ist. Ergo sollte L immer noch passen, wenn es beim alten auch gepasst hat... wahrscheinlich sogar besser als beim alten...


----------



## Heinemma (20. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Dass der Sattel höher ist als der Lenker ist aber schon normal. Oder war das nur ein Hinweis für Andere als Vergleich ?


Ehrlich gesagt, dachte ich immer das sollte möglichst so sein bei nem Trailbike  

Ich habe nochmals die wichtigsten Geodaten L alt (2016) / L neu (2018) verglichen:

Sitzrohrlänge    480 / 480
Oberrohrlänge   627 / 633
Steuerrohr        145 / 147
Lenkwinkel        67 / 66
Sitzrohrwinkel    74,5 / 74,5
Kettenstrebe     430 / 430
Radstand          1188 / 1204
Stack                621 / 634
Reach               455 / 460
Vorbau             60 / 50
Lenker             740 / 760

Dann schein doch das 2018er sogar ein Mini-Bißchen größer zu sein. Oder?


----------



## chorge (21. Mai 2018)

Sodale - meine Freundin hat letzte Woche ihr CF 9.0 Pro (M, bei 1,72m) erhalten. Aktuell wird’s grad in Finale entjungfert (das Bike)!
Erster Eindruck: geiles Rad! Für sie war es zwar ne Umstellung, von 29“ kommend, aber von Run zu Run wird sie offensichtlich glücklicher...
Zum Bike: 
POSITIV
- super Verarbeitung
- schön mit Schlagschutz
- Kabelkanal ist top
- prima Austattung bis auf zwei drei Kleinigkeiten (siehe Negativ)
- Mavic UST Laufräder, die TL Ready sind. Ventile sind dabei!
- Steht top im Federweg, klasse Hinterbau
- sehr ausgewogene Geo
- prima bergauf zu radeln 
NEGATIV:
- ziemlich langes Sattelrohr. 2cm weniger, und dafür ne 170er Stütze wäre besser! 
- Mavic Reifen! Der vordere wurde direkt ersetzt, der hintere gestern nach nem Stollenabriss (der die Karkasse mit aufgerissen hat!). Die Reifen wiegen 30g mehr als ein aktueller Nobby Nic, sind aber deutlich schlechter!
- muss das sein, mit dem 35er Lenker/Vorbau?
- keine X0 Kassette!!! (+100g)

Das fertige Rad wiegt nun in M mit FatAlbert und NobbyNic, Tubeless, Terry Damensattel (der übrigens 50g leichter als der Ergon ist), Flaschenhalter und Sixpack Kunstoff-Flats genau 13,07Kg.
Ohne Pedale und Flaschenhalter 12,65kg


----------



## EAMS (21. Mai 2018)

Hey zusammen, frage zur Sattelstützenklemmung.

Ist die vei euch auch des öfteren locker geworden?  

Habe heute bei 20 km ca. 5 mal die Madenschraube nachziehen dürfen.

Wieder daheim kam ordentlich Montagepaste auf die Stütze und die Madenschraube ist jetzt eingeklebt. 

Mal schaun was es bringt.


----------



## trailblitz (21. Mai 2018)

EAMS schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, frage zur Sattelstützenklemmung.
> 
> Ist die vei euch auch des öfteren locker geworden?
> 
> ...



Ja ist bei mir auch so. Hatte ich hier auch schon  gefragt und keine Antwort bekommen.
Mail an Canyon ist raus, Antwort noch offen. 
Was hast Du genommen um die Schraube einzukleben? Locktite?


----------



## EAMS (22. Mai 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Ja ist bei mir auch so. Hatte ich hier auch schon  gefragt und keine Antwort bekommen.
> Mail an Canyon ist raus, Antwort noch offen.
> Was hast Du genommen um die Schraube einzukleben? Locktite?



Ich hab den mittelfesten von Loctite, den 243 genommen, damit ich die Schraube auch ohne Wärmebehandlung wieder rausbekomme.

Bin gespannt was Canyon auf deine mail antwortet.


----------



## xc9 (22. Mai 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Sodale - meine Freundin hat letzte Woche ihr CF 9.0 Pro (M, bei 1,72m) erhalten. Aktuell wird’s grad in Finale entjungfert (das Bike)!
> Erster Eindruck: geiles Rad! Für sie war es zwar ne Umstellung, von 29“ kommend, aber von Run zu Run wird sie offensichtlich glücklicher...
> Zum Bike:
> POSITIV
> ...






Danke für den Kurzen Bericht......


will mir andere Laufräder bestellen.....kannst du mal nachmessen ob hinten und vorne definitif BOOST ist ...

Danke Thomas


----------



## MTBmuc (22. Mai 2018)

xc9 schrieb:


> Danke für den Kurzen Bericht......
> 
> 
> will mir andere Laufräder bestellen.....kannst du mal nachmessen ob hinten und vorne definitif BOOST ist ...
> ...



Ist definitiv Boost. Ich habe auch neue Laufräder montiert, und diese im Boost-Standard gekauft.


----------



## chorge (22. Mai 2018)

Boost...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (22. Mai 2018)

Boost...


----------



## sandRound (22. Mai 2018)

habe heute mein spectral in grösse s bestellt. sollte diese woche noch geliefert werden!  kennt jemand einen passenden Flaschenhalter? ausser der von canyon (2x400ml)?


----------



## xc9 (22. Mai 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Boost...


Merci


----------



## xc9 (22. Mai 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Ist definitiv Boost. Ich habe auch neue Laufräder montiert, und diese im Boost-Standard gekauft.


 Merci


----------



## chorge (22. Mai 2018)

Ärgerlich, dass es keine Ersatzschaltaugen derzeit gibt... hier sollte Canyon SCHNELL was tun! Gerade bei SRAM 12x hängt echt vieles an dem Teil


----------



## radev (23. Mai 2018)

Got my Spectral AL 7 since early March, just today I opened the forum again to see if there's something new and interesting and unfortunately I found it ;(
Looked at my chainstay and there it was, a crack just like the pictures from the previous page. Send all the info for a warranty claim. Let's see what happens. Super bummed about it. I'm wandering tho can they send me a red or blue chainstay for the black frame? ;d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (23. Mai 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Ärgerlich, dass es keine Ersatzschaltaugen derzeit gibt... hier sollte Canyon SCHNELL was tun! Gerade bei SRAM 12x hängt echt vieles an dem Teil


Als Alternative wäre das hier ja vielleicht ne Idee...
Bei anderen Rädern habe ich dort immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht, fürs Spectral leider noch nicht (fahre die alte Version).
Vielleicht kann einer von seinen Erfahrungen diesbezüglich was schreiben.
Leider haben die Pfingstferien bis zum 03.06., aber vielleicht immer noch besser als nichts!


----------



## Pitu12 (23. Mai 2018)

habe am Wochenende nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert. Mein CF 8.0 sollte nun im August kommen. Habe dann mit denen gesprochen, dass ich es dann auch nicht mehr brauche. Bekomme nun ein Strive. Heute AB erhalten und Versanddatum Anfang Juni ))


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2018)

Die Logik muß einer verstehen, sind ja schon 2 unterschiedliche Bikes...


----------



## LittleR3dCar (24. Mai 2018)

haben ist besser als brauchen 
stehe z Zt auch vor der Frage, ob Spectral 8.0 oder 9.0. Das 9.0 wäre Stand heute bereits Mitte Juni da, das 8.0 August. Und dann kommt noch das Cube stereo 140 HPC TM mit 3499 € ins Spiel... aiaiai! Am besten alle 3?


----------



## Schulle (24. Mai 2018)

Die Tendenz geht eh zum Zweit- oder gar Drittbike. Also schlag zu 

Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf des Spectral AL 6.0 in Rot . Soll neben meinem Radon ZR Race 8 (2011) als Spassbike zur Familie kommen.
Das Problem mal wieder: Welche Größe passt? Ich bin 1,86 Meter groß, SL 88. Lt. Canyon liege ich knapp noch in L. Leider ist Koblenz zu weit weg von mir. Lt dem alten Spectral-Thread (erster Post) müsste L doch passen? Zumindest haben dort einige das L bei identischen Körpermaßen.


----------



## AndreasMayer (24. Mai 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Die Tendenz geht eh zum Zweit- oder gar Drittbike. Also schlag zu
> 
> Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf des Spectral AL 6.0 in Rot . Soll neben meinem Radon ZR Race 8 (2011) als Spassbike zur Familie kommen.
> Das Problem mal wieder: Welche Größe passt? Ich bin 1,86 Meter groß, SL 88. Lt. Canyon liege ich knapp noch in L. Leider ist Koblenz zu weit weg von mir. Lt dem alten Spectral-Thread (erster Post) müsste L doch passen? Zumindest haben dort einige das L bei identischen Körpermaßen.



Bei dem alten spectral wäre L genau richtig


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Mai 2018)

Steuersatz Maße vom Alu sind? ZS 44/56 Und semi integrate? Oder?


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2018)

Ich würde auch ein L nehmen.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen wer aktuell noch alles auf sein Bike wartet? Ich habe mir vor 4 Wochen, das CF9 in schwarz bestellt, was auch eine Woche später Lieferbar sein sollte. Der Termin wurde 2 Wochen danach auf die diese Woche verschoben. Diese Woche hat sich jetzt aber wieder nichts getan. Weis jemand ob es da Probleme bei dem Bike gibt? Oder meint ihr das sie vielleicht auf Komponenten warten müssen?

Gruss


----------



## LittleR3dCar (24. Mai 2018)

hey jochen, warum hast du dich denn für das 9.0 entschieden? bin selber noch unentschlossen zwischen 8.0 und 9.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_P81 (24. Mai 2018)

Sind mehrere Gründe aber letztendlich gefiehl mir persönlich die Shimano/Fox und DT Swiss Ausstattung besser. Ich hatte aber auch die Möglichkeit das CF 9 in dieser Ausstattung beim PCF im Koblenzer Stadtwald auf den Trails zu testen und ich fühlte mich damit sehr wohl.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (24. Mai 2018)

Ja, das ist das Thema. Die Gabel/Dämpfer Kombination vom 8er bzw. 9er. Worauf basiert der 500 € Preissprung?


----------



## Jochen_P81 (24. Mai 2018)

Naja ist es ist ja nicht nur die Gabel/Dämpfer Kombi, auch die Laufräder die drauf sind, sind etwas höherwertig. Die XT-Gruppe gegenüber der Sram GX sollte sich gleich verhalten. Mir persönlich ist auch eine XT-Bremse lieber als die Sram, deswegen wäre das für mich schon der erste Upgrade Faktor gewesen. Als Beispiel würde mir das CF 9 pro eher nicht zusagen, da mir da die Laufräder nicht gefallen. Aber ich denke das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MindHack21 (25. Mai 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte mal fragen wer aktuell noch alles auf sein Bike wartet? Ich habe mir vor 4 Wochen, das CF9 in schwarz bestellt, was auch eine Woche später Lieferbar sein sollte. Der Termin wurde 2 Wochen danach auf die diese Woche verschoben. Diese Woche hat sich jetzt aber wieder nichts getan. Weis jemand ob es da Probleme bei dem Bike gibt? Oder meint ihr das sie vielleicht auf Komponenten warten müssen?
> 
> Gruss



Ich habe Mitte April das CF8 bestellt und bezahlt. Ende April wurde die Lieferung verschoben auf Juni, gestern wiederum verschoben auf Anfang Juli. Das macht natürlich nicht wirklich Freude. 

Es gibt dort aktuell wohl echte Schwierigkeiten mit den Zulieferern. Angeblich bin ich aber jetzt schon weit oben in der Priorität und es soll letztendlich 26.KW gebaut werden.


----------



## Showd0wn (25. Mai 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte mal fragen wer aktuell noch alles auf sein Bike wartet? Ich habe mir vor 4 Wochen, das CF9 in schwarz bestellt, was auch eine Woche später Lieferbar sein sollte. Der Termin wurde 2 Wochen danach auf die diese Woche verschoben. Diese Woche hat sich jetzt aber wieder nichts getan. Weis jemand ob es da Probleme bei dem Bike gibt? Oder meint ihr das sie vielleicht auf Komponenten warten müssen?



Ja, geht mir ähnlich. Auch mein Liefertermin wurde nicht eingehalten, bzw. verschoben. Da ich bereits eine MTB Tour gebucht & bezahlt habe, ist das mega ärgerlich und in der Hotline wird man nach 35 Minuten einfach rausgeschmissen, weil alle Mitarbeiter belegt sind. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich nie bei Canyon bestellt!

Leider habe ich mir zu spät die online Bewertungen von Canyon durchgelesen. Extrem schlechter Service scheint wohl bei Canyon sehr oft vorzukommen. Da habe ich wohl zwischen Canyon & YT die falsche Entscheidung getroffen...


----------



## LittleR3dCar (25. Mai 2018)

ich habe mir eben das 9.0 online bestellt. Liefertermin ist für die Woche ab dem 18.6. genannt. Übernächste Woche werde ich aber das Cube noch Probesitzen, ggf. wars das dann mit Canyon.

funfact: habe die Tage bestimmt mit 10 verschiedenen Bikehändlern zwecks Probefahrt telefoniert. Die habe jeder einzelne die ersten 2 Minuten nur von Hybrid MTBs gesprochen. Die mussten aktiv daran erinnert werden, dass es ein "normales" MTB sein soll.


----------



## Heinemma (25. Mai 2018)

Hier nochmal Infos zu meinem aktuellen Stand der Dinge: Am Di Morgen war lt. Homepage das AL 6.0 Stealth in L leider nicht mehr "Ab Lager" verfügbar. L als auch XL mit Lieferung Mitte Juni.  Habe dann nochmals mit einer netten Dame bei Canyon wegen der Größe telefoniert mit dem Ergebnis, dass sie mir mit meinen Körpermaßen wie das PPS ein XL empfiehlt. Die Dame hat mir auch nochmals bestätigt, dass beide Größen derzeit nicht am Lager sind und eine ähnliche Lieferzeit haben. Ich habe dann daraufhin gegensätzlich der Empfehlung ein L online bestellt mit dem Plan, diese Woche doch noch einen 400 km Erlebnistrip nach Koblenz zu machen um L und XL Probe zu fahren. Ein Tag später dann die Überraschung: Eine Email von Canyon, dass meine Bestellung versendet wurde !? Sollte also hoffentlich morgen bei mir eintreffen. Werde dann berichten, ob ich L behalte oder doch noch ein XL bestelle.


----------



## Schulle (25. Mai 2018)

Ja, würde mich auch interessieren, da ich auch zwischen L und XL schwanke. (1,86-SL 88). Habe mich auch für L entschieden.


----------



## Showd0wn (26. Mai 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Ja, würde mich auch interessieren, da ich auch zwischen L und XL schwanke. (1,86-SL 88). Habe mich auch für L entschieden.



Ich war vor Ort und habe es getestet. Ich dachte bei 1,90 und 0,88 auch erst an L. Aber wie sich vor Ort herausgestellt hat habe ich eine SL von 91 (die messen doch besser, als einfach ein Buch zwischen die Beine zu klemmen). Habe auch L & XL Bikes getestet und mich dann für XL entschieden.
Der Service vor Ort war gut, aber die Lieferbedingungen und der Online/Telefonservice ist einfach nur eine Katastrophe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (27. Mai 2018)

Kreiswalker schrieb:


> Bei mir exakt das gleiche: zischendes Geräusch bei ~15 - 20% Federweg. Ist aber nichts zu spüren, daher für mich nicht wirklich störend. Hast du mitlerweile ne Erklärung für das Geräusch?





Kreiswalker schrieb:


> Bei mir exakt das gleiche: zischendes Geräusch bei ~15 - 20% Federweg. Ist aber nichts zu spüren, daher für mich nicht wirklich störend. Hast du mitlerweile ne Erklärung für das Geräusch?



Das Geräusch ist bei mir auch. Scheint normal zu sein.


----------



## trailblitz (27. Mai 2018)

EAMS schrieb:


> Ich hab den mittelfesten von Loctite, den 243 genommen, damit ich die Schraube auch ohne Wärmebehandlung wieder rausbekomme.
> 
> Bin gespannt was Canyon auf deine mail antwortet.



Canyon hat geantwortet. Soll weiter auf 4Nm anziehen und die Schraube mit Loctite 243 (mittelfest) einkleben. 
Und Sie schicken eine Ersatzschraube ...  kann ich dann auf den Alpencross mitnehmen...

Also ich finde die Klemmung mit Madenschraube nicht optimal für ein MTB wo schon auch mal Schläge auf den Sattel kommen... 
Mag ja beim Rennrad funktionieren.... mir wäre eine normale Klemmung lieber...


----------



## chorge (27. Mai 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Naja ist es ist ja nicht nur die Gabel/Dämpfer Kombi, auch die Laufräder die drauf sind, sind etwas höherwertig. Die XT-Gruppe gegenüber der Sram GX sollte sich gleich verhalten. Mir persönlich ist auch eine XT-Bremse lieber als die Sram, deswegen wäre das für mich schon der erste Upgrade Faktor gewesen. Als Beispiel würde mir das CF 9 pro eher nicht zusagen, da mir da die Laufräder nicht gefallen. Aber ich denke das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Gerade für leichtere Fahrer sind die Laufräder des Pro der Hammer!


----------



## chorge (27. Mai 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Canyon hat geantwortet. Soll weiter auf 4Nm anziehen und die Schraube mit Loctite 243 (mittelfest) einkleben.
> Und Sie schicken eine Ersatzschraube ...  kann ich dann auf den Alpencross mitnehmen...
> 
> Also ich finde die Klemmung mit Madenschraube nicht optimal für ein MTB wo schon auch mal Schläge auf den Sattel kommen...
> Mag ja beim Rennrad funktionieren.... mir wäre eine normale Klemmung lieber...


Die Schraube klemmt ja nicht direkt die Stütze, sondern überträgt die Kraft auf ein Insert, welches sehr großflächig dann die Stütze hält. Letztlich optimal eigentlich!


----------



## LittleR3dCar (27. Mai 2018)

1,98 m, 95 kg. Gilt das noch als leichter fahrer?


----------



## Jochen_P81 (27. Mai 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Gerade für leichtere Fahrer sind die Laufräder des Pro der Hammer!



Naja, für mich mit 90kg Nacktgewicht und einem Systemgewicht von fast 100kg nicht wirklich brauchbar. Was mich aber eigentlich mehr an dem Laufrad wundert ist das Mavic, das Rad in Kat-3 einstuft mit Sprünge bis 62cm Höhe. Da Frage ich mich wieso man dann so nen Laufrad auf einem All-Mountain das in Kat-4 eingestuft ist verbaut?
Ich wollte halt eben ein robustes Laufrad und da kam für mich nur die DT-Swiss in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2018)

Canyon möchte das Gwicht drücken, da verbaut man eben leichtere Felgen. Es gibt schließlich auch 75kg Fahrer, die haben mit der Felge kein Problem. Das Fahrwerk ist in der Regel auch auf 70-75kg abgestimmt. Alle darüber und darunter müssen basteln (das ist aber bei den Meisten Hersteller so daß man sich auf 75kg im Schnitt festgelegt hat).


----------



## solo010 (28. Mai 2018)

Servus miteinander. Plane mir ein Spectral neben meinem Hardtail anzuschaffen. Da ich relativ viel mein Bike mit dem Auto auf einem Heckträger (Atera Strada Sport M3) transportiere, frage ich mich ob der neu angeordnete Dämpfer hier unter Umständen Probleme bereitet wenn noch andere Räder mit drauf kommen. Vielleicht hat ja da jemand schon Erfahrungen.


----------



## bartman2108 (28. Mai 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander. Plane mir ein Spectral neben meinem Hardtail anzuschaffen. Da ich relativ viel mein Bike mit dem Auto auf einem Heckträger (Atera Strada Sport M3) transportiere, frage ich mich ob der neu angeordnete Dämpfer hier unter Umständen Probleme bereitet wenn noch andere Räder mit drauf kommen. Vielleicht hat ja da jemand schon Erfahrungen.



Hallo,

kutschiere das Spectral auch auf dem Strada Sport M3 durch die Gegend. Klappt einwandfrei . Habe aber wegen der 2,6er Reifen die längeren Rastbänder im Einsatz.


----------



## solo010 (28. Mai 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kutschiere das Spectral auch auf dem Strada Sport M3 durch die Gegend. Klappt einwandfrei . Habe aber wegen der 2,6er Reifen die längeren Rastbänder im Einsatz.



Danke für die Info. Packst du das Spectral dann als erstes drauf oder wo platzierst du es?


----------



## bartman2108 (28. Mai 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Packst du das Spectral dann als erstes drauf oder wo platzierst du es?



Ja, auf den ersten Platz (Richtung AHK)


----------



## solo010 (29. Mai 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Ja, auf den ersten Platz (Richtung AHK)



Könntest du mal bei Gelegenheit ein Foto reinstellen von dem bike auf dem Träger (sofern es keine Umstände macht). Wäre super!
Wo hast du denn die längeren Rastbänder bezogen. Reichen die anderen zur Fixierung nicht aus?


----------



## the_geeko (30. Mai 2018)

Mein 9.0 SL kommt am Freitag! Bin schon gespannt werde dann mal berichten wie es mit dem Aufbau und der ersten Testfahrt lief.


----------



## bartman2108 (30. Mai 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Könntest du mal bei Gelegenheit ein Foto reinstellen von dem bike auf dem Träger (sofern es keine Umstände macht). Wäre super!
> Wo hast du denn die längeren Rastbänder bezogen. Reichen die anderen zur Fixierung nicht aus?



Die Standard Rastbänder sind von Atera bis 2,4 Zoll Reifen angegeben, wollte da auf Nummer sicher gehen und habe die längeren im Netz gekauft. Kosten ja nicht die Welt. Einfach mal nach Art. Nr. 022 730 im Netz suchen.


----------



## shooan (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

was für einbaumass hat den der Dämpfer?
Mir stellt sich aktuell noch die Frage ob das 6er langt oder gleich das 8er her soll. Knackpunkt ist halt das 8er hat ne Reverb die habe ich gerade auch und bin damit högst zufrieden. 

Fährt einer das Spectral in der Nähe von Stuttgart in der Größe S oder M?


----------



## solo010 (30. Mai 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Die Standard Rastbänder sind von Atera bis 2,4 Zoll Reifen angegeben, wollte da auf Nummer sicher gehen und habe die längeren im Netz gekauft. Kosten ja nicht die Welt. Einfach mal nach Art. Nr. 022 730 im Netz suchen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 735339



Danke dir. Die Halter für die übrigen Räder bekommst du unter dem Dämpfer dann durch? Welche rahmengrösse hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartman2108 (30. Mai 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Die Halter für die übrigen Räder bekommst du unter dem Dämpfer dann durch? Welche rahmengrösse hast du?



Größe L. 

Bis jetzt habe ich mal 2 Fullys transportiert, Halter entweder unter dem Dämpfer oder über dem Oberrohr. Kommt halt auch auf die anderen Räder drauf an.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (30. Mai 2018)

So heute hab ich dann die nächste Nachricht von Canyon bezüglich meines Bikes erhalten. Der Liefertermin wurde jetzt schon wieder verschoben, auf 02.07-06.07. Das ist jetzt echt übel, so langsam spiele ich dann doch mit dem Gedanken ein anderes Bike zukaufen, die Frage stellt sich nur welches? Da ich mich auf dem Spectral CF 9 doch sehr wohl gefühlt habe.


----------



## nobbyq (30. Mai 2018)

eine Jeffsy , sehr anhlices bike


----------



## LittleR3dCar (31. Mai 2018)

Cube stereo 140 htc tm


----------



## Kreiswalker (1. Juni 2018)

Bei meinem neuen Spectral Al 6.0 hat sich wiederholt eine Schraube der Dämpferbefestigung am Rahmen (Hinterbau) gelöst. Ursache war ein "verklemmtes" Gleitlager (Dämpferbuchse). Man sah schon leichte Reibspuren im Rahmen und auf der lackierten Schraube durch Verdrehung der Achse im Rahmen, statt Verdrehung im Gleitlager. Wenn das unbemerkt geblieben wäre hätte das zu einem erheblichen Schaden geführt. Auch das vordere Gleitlager war sehr schwergängig. Ein Freund von mir bekam ein paar Tage später sein Spectral Al 6.0, ebenfalls mit verklemmten Dämpfergleitlagern. Mit Hilfe eines Auspresswerkzeugs hab ich die Achsen aus den Buchsen ausgepresst, gefettet und dann im verbauten Zustand viel hin un her gedreht, um sie gängig zu machen. Reibmoment nach der Aktion liegt bei ~2 Nm (vorher nicht gemessen, aber sicher > 20 Nm).

Also als Tipp: prüft mal die Gängigkeit eurer Dämpfergleitlager.


----------



## EAMS (1. Juni 2018)

Kreiswalker schrieb:


> Bei meinem neuen Spectral Al 6.0 hat sich wiederholt eine Schraube der Dämpferbefestigung am Rahmen (Hinterbau) gelöst. Ursache war ein "verklemmtes" Gleitlager (Dämpferbuchse). Man sah schon leichte Reibspuren im Rahmen und auf der lackierten Schraube durch Verdrehung der Achse im Rahmen, statt Verdrehung im Gleitlager. Wenn das unbemerkt geblieben wäre hätte das zu einem erheblichen Schaden geführt. Auch das vordere Gleitlager war sehr schwergängig. Ein Freund von mir bekam ein paar Tage später sein Spectral Al 6.0, ebenfalls mit verklemmten Dämpfergleitlagern. Mit Hilfe eines Auspresswerkzeugs hab ich die Achsen aus den Buchsen ausgepresst, gefettet und dann im verbauten Zustand viel hin un her gedreht, um sie gängig zu machen. Reibmoment nach der Aktion liegt bei ~2 Nm (vorher nicht gemessen, aber sicher > 20 Nm).
> 
> Also als Tipp: prüft mal die Gängigkeit eurer Dämpfergleitlager.



Hi, Danke für den Tipp. Kann man die Lager im eingebauten Zustand checken?


----------



## EAMS (1. Juni 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Canyon hat geantwortet. Soll weiter auf 4Nm anziehen und die Schraube mit Loctite 243 (mittelfest) einkleben.
> Und Sie schicken eine Ersatzschraube ...  kann ich dann auf den Alpencross mitnehmen...
> 
> Also ich finde die Klemmung mit Madenschraube nicht optimal für ein MTB wo schon auch mal Schläge auf den Sattel kommen...
> Mag ja beim Rennrad funktionieren.... mir wäre eine normale Klemmung lieber...



Danke für die Info.

Kann canyons Lösung bestätigen, mit 243er eingeklebt hält die Schraube und damit die Stütze. 

Für den Alltag, z.b. mal schnell die Ausrichtung des Sattels korrigieren, fällt wohl flach... 

Hätte man wohl mit eine Madenschraube mit selbsthemmendem Feingewinde konstruktiv besser lösen können.
So sieht es nur gut aus, nur die Funktion hinkt hinterher.


----------



## Kreiswalker (1. Juni 2018)

EAMS schrieb:


> Hi, Danke für den Tipp. Kann man die Lager im eingebauten Zustand checken?



Nein, aber wenn sich die Schraube löst wär das schon ein Indiz. beim Ausbau würdest du wahrscheinlich schon Reibspuren auf der Schraube sehen, wenn das Gleitlager nicht gängig ist.


----------



## solo010 (2. Juni 2018)

Welche Größe sollte man beim Spectral mit einer Schrittlänge von 84cm  und ner Körpergröße von 178cm nehmen. Laut Größenrechner kommt mit den anderen Daten L heraus. Kann man sich darauf verlassen?
Was fahrt ihr so bei ähnlichen Daten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EAMS (2. Juni 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Welche Größe sollte man beim Spectral mit einer Schrittlänge von 84cm  und ner Körpergröße von 178cm nehmen. Laut Größenrechner kommt mit den anderen Daten L heraus. Kann man sich darauf verlassen?
> Was fahrt ihr so bei ähnlichen Daten?



Hi,

habe 178 und 86 SL und bin voll zufrieden mit M. Der Größenrechner hat bei mir auch L angegeben, hab mich dann aber für den kleineren Rahmen entschieden. Zum Spaß gib einfach mal 177 als Körpergröße im Rechner an...

Im Enddefekt musst du dich entscheiden ob du ein tendenziell kleineres oder doch lieber ein größeres Rad fahren möchtest. Da du, wie so viele, genau zwischen zwei Größen stehst hast du freie Auswahl


----------



## ChriAusTirol (2. Juni 2018)

Da ich mich momentan nach einen neuen Bike umsehe und da auch das neue Spectral weit oben ist habe ich nun ein paar verglichen,
Das Cf 8.0 hatte ich zuerst ins Auge gefasst, da ja die Verfügbarkeit sehr schlecht ist und die sich wohl auch einige Monate hinauszögern kann habe ich auch zu den Alu-Varianten rübergeschaut,
Da fiel mir auf dass das AL 6.0 nur! 200g schwerer ist als die Carbon Variante.
Die Ausstattung ist bis auf die Lufräder Dt Swiss 1700 bei cf 8.0 , dt swiss 1900 bei al 6.0 identisch, das allein sollte doch schon 200g ausmachen.

Das einzige was mich dann noch zur Carbon-Variante drängen könnte wären wohl die hässlichen Schweißnähte und unhübschere Lackierung an der Alu Variante.


----------



## uffe (2. Juni 2018)

Neben fehlenden Sattelklemmungsmadenschrauben, tief im Rahmen verschwundenen Sattelstützenversllungsbowdenzügen u.a. hier noch mal ein anderer Punkt zur allgemeinen Erbauung:
Mir fiel im Wald beim ersten echten Anstieg auf, dass die Kette im leichtesten Gang am Umwerferkäfig meines AL 5.0 schliff, was sich auch durch Einstellung von Endanschlag und Zugspannung nicht abstellen ließ.
Zuhause dann noch weiter herumprobiert, Feststellung: Umwerfer ist nicht parallel zum Rahmen, zeigt hinten schief nach aussen. Umwerfer demontiert: Der in sich völlig OK parallel (Käfig zu Montageplatte), nichts verbogen und verzogen. Eine der beiden Schrauben ein paar Millimeter länger als die vordere - naja.
Also Lagerabdeckung mit Umwerfermontagepunkt abgeschraubt: Liegt nicht plan auf, hinterer Teil nach aussen gebogen.
Warum:
Die hintere der zwei Schrauben war ZU lang, stieß beim Reinschrauben innen auf die Schwingenfläche, stützte sich da ab und das Gewinde in der Lagerabdeckung/Umwerferaufnahme wich nach aussen aus.
Tja, in zwei Tagen sollte es zum Rabenberg gehen, daher Selbsthilfe: Mit Schraubstock und Kunststoffhammer sanft gerade geklopft, Schraube kürzer gesägt und wieder verbaut:
Hah, Umwerfer perfekt parallel, Kettenverlauf in allen Gängen einwandfrei!

Soviel zum "Kauf von Bikes aus der Versandkiste mit nur ganz wenigen einfachen Handgriffen vor der ersten Fahrt für jedermann"!  

Canyon habe ich dann nicht weiter mit der Angelegenheit belästigt. Hoffentlich war's das dann und mich erwarten viele sorglose Jahre mit dem Spectral!


----------



## Marathoni873 (2. Juni 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Cube stereo 140 htc tm


Der war gut, lag mir auch direkt auf der Zunge bzw. In den Fingern....


----------



## LittleR3dCar (3. Juni 2018)

War ernst gemeint


----------



## Marathoni873 (3. Juni 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> War ernst gemeint


Um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen, ist das keine ernsthafte Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleR3dCar (3. Juni 2018)

KW 23 sollen die Dinger wieder bei dem ein oder anderen Händler stehen


----------



## Marathoni873 (3. Juni 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> KW 23 sollen die Dinger wieder bei dem ein oder anderen Händler stehen


Ich wünsche es jedem, der schon monatelang darauf wartet.


----------



## Gamer99 (4. Juni 2018)

Hab letzte Woche mein CF 8 bekommen. Bin etwas verwundert wie wenig Zubehör dabei ist.
Ich hatte dabei den Drehmoment Schlüssel mit Bits von Canyon, Dämpferpumpe, 5 Schrauben (denke für Flaschenhalter und Toolbox) und 2 Kabelbinder.
Ist das alles was zu Zeit Canyon mitliefert oder ist meine Lieferung nicht vollständig?
Weiters passt die VR Nabe nicht richtig in die Ausfallenden der Gabel. Torque Caps fehlen.

Hätte gerne noch Token für die Gabel, Schablone für Eagle usw.

Was hattet ihr bei eurer Lieferung dabei?

Canyon Support bereits kontaktiert, auf Antwort warten ich schon mehrere Tage.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (4. Juni 2018)

ruf an


----------



## Kkarlos (4. Juni 2018)

Gamer99 schrieb:


> Hab letzte Woche mein CF 8 bekommen. Bin etwas verwundert wie wenig Zubehör dabei ist.
> Ich hatte dabei den Drehmoment Schlüssel mit Bits von Canyon, Dämpferpumpe, 5 Schrauben (denke für Flaschenhalter und Toolbox) und 2 Kabelbinder.
> Ist das alles was zu Zeit Canyon mitliefert oder ist meine Lieferung nicht vollständig?
> Weiters passt die VR Nabe nicht richtig in die Ausfallenden der Gabel. Torque Caps fehlen.
> ...



Leider werden solche Sachen nicht mehr von den Herstellen (Sram, RockShox) mitgeliefert, weshalb Canyon hier nicht die Möglichkeit hat diese mitzugeben.


----------



## jimmy_bod (4. Juni 2018)

Gamer99 schrieb:


> ...
> Weiters passt die VR Nabe nicht richtig in die Ausfallenden der Gabel. Torque Caps fehlen.


Hast Du ein Foto davon? Würde mich interessieren was hier nicht passt.
Token für Gabel und Schablone für Eagle waren bei mir auch nicht dabei... war allerdings ein 2017er Modell. Aber ich denke, dass Canyon diese Dinge nie im mitgeliefertem Sortiment hat.


----------



## burnyourfire (4. Juni 2018)

Bei mir waren noch zwei Tokens und ein Reflektorset (juhu) dabei. Schablone für die Eagle (wie zu erwarten) leider auch nicht. Modell: Spectral AL6.0


----------



## Grashalm (4. Juni 2018)

Bei mir waren auch zwei Tokens dabei. Der dritte Token ist bereits in der Gabel. Leider keine Tubeless Ventile. Die waren beim Torque (2016) noch dabei.


----------



## Gamer99 (5. Juni 2018)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Foto davon? Würde mich interessieren was hier nicht passt.
> Token für Gabel und Schablone für Eagle waren bei mir auch nicht dabei... war allerdings ein 2017er Modell. Aber ich denke, dass Canyon diese Dinge nie im mitgeliefertem Sortiment hat.



Hatte keine Zeit für Fotos aber in dem Video ganz am Anfang sieht man die Nabe ohne Torque Cap. Wenn man das Laufrad in die Gabel steckt steht immer die Bremsscheibe beim Sattel an. Auf Dauer nicht das beste.
Token waren bei mir auch nicht dabei. Einer ist verbaut. 
Also doch verschiedene Auslieferungszustände.


----------



## trailblitz (5. Juni 2018)

EAMS schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Kann canyons Lösung bestätigen, mit 243er eingeklebt hält die Schraube und damit die Stütze.
> 
> ...



Mit Loctite scheint es bei mir jetzt auch ok zu sein. Nur verstellen geht mal nicht so eben, das war im Urlaub echt bescheiden...
Übrigens:
Heute bei der Arbeit gesehen, das Spectral E-Bike  hat eine (meiner Meinung nach) verbesserte, weil robustere bzw. vielleicht sogar austauschbare Klemmung. Mit Stahl oder Alu  Einsatz... erkennbar am silbernen Bund rund um die Madenschraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (6. Juni 2018)

ChriAusTirol schrieb:


> Da ich mich momentan nach einen neuen Bike umsehe und da auch das neue Spectral weit oben ist habe ich nun ein paar verglichen,
> Das Cf 8.0 hatte ich zuerst ins Auge gefasst, da ja die Verfügbarkeit sehr schlecht ist und die sich wohl auch einige Monate hinauszögern kann habe ich auch zu den Alu-Varianten rübergeschaut,
> Da fiel mir auf dass das AL 6.0 nur! 200g schwerer ist als die Carbon Variante.
> Die Ausstattung ist bis auf die Lufräder Dt Swiss 1700 bei cf 8.0 , dt swiss 1900 bei al 6.0 identisch, das allein sollte doch schon 200g ausmachen.
> ...



Vielleicht hilfts.....
6.0 vs 8.0
Laufradsatz Unterschied: +90g
Sattelstütze: -50g
Rahmen: +120g

„Preiswertes“ Tuningpotenzial
Original Sattel 290g
Lenker 330g
Schläuche 230g (Stück)
Reifen vorne 925g

Mehr Tuning wird teuer....

Welche hässlichen Schweißnähte? Finde die echt gelungen bei meinem Rad.
Und...
Die sieht man übrigens beim Fahren nicht.


----------



## ChriAusTirol (6. Juni 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilfts.....
> 6.0 vs 8.0
> Laufradsatz Unterschied: +90g
> Sattelstütze: -50g
> ...




Vielen vielen Dank!

Der Rahmen ist wirklich um nur 120 Gramm schwerer?

Die Schweißnähte sehen auf deinen Bildern wirklich besser aus , auf der Homepage stechen sie um einiges mehr heraus

Dann wird es wenn Spectral wohl doch die Alu Variante


----------



## LittleR3dCar (6. Juni 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> So heute hab ich dann die nächste Nachricht von Canyon bezüglich meines Bikes erhalten. Der Liefertermin wurde jetzt schon wieder verschoben, auf 02.07-06.07. Das ist jetzt echt übel, so langsam spiele ich dann doch mit dem Gedanken ein anderes Bike zukaufen, die Frage stellt sich nur welches? Da ich mich auf dem Spectral CF 9 doch sehr wohl gefühlt habe.


Mein Spectral CF 9.0 wurde heute verschickt. Allerdings in Farbe „stealth“


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. Juni 2018)

ChriAusTirol schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank!
> 
> Der Rahmen ist wirklich um nur 120 Gramm schwerer?
> 
> ...



Würde ich genauso machen. Auch wenn ich nur noch Carboni fahre, aber beim Spectral waren in allen mir bekannten Tests die Carboni von der Lenkkopfsteifigkeit her deutlich und angeblich spürbar windiger als die Alus. Und angesichts der geringen Gewichtsdifferenz, des dafür aber umso größeren Preisunterschieds wäre für mich die Entscheidung klar pro 6.0.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (7. Juni 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Mein Spectral CF 9.0 wurde heute verschickt. Allerdings in Farbe „stealth“


 Wie den? Ich habe auch das Stealth bestellt und soll noch bis Anfang Juli warten? Wann hast du den bestellt?


----------



## LittleR3dCar (7. Juni 2018)

Sorry man, Ende Mai via Kreditkarte


----------



## Grashalm (7. Juni 2018)

Kreiswalker schrieb:


> Bei meinem neuen Spectral Al 6.0 hat sich wiederholt eine Schraube der Dämpferbefestigung am Rahmen (Hinterbau) gelöst. Ursache war ein "verklemmtes" Gleitlager (Dämpferbuchse). Man sah schon leichte Reibspuren im Rahmen und auf der lackierten Schraube durch Verdrehung der Achse im Rahmen, statt Verdrehung im Gleitlager. Wenn das unbemerkt geblieben wäre hätte das zu einem erheblichen Schaden geführt. Auch das vordere Gleitlager war sehr schwergängig. Ein Freund von mir bekam ein paar Tage später sein Spectral Al 6.0, ebenfalls mit verklemmten Dämpfergleitlagern. Mit Hilfe eines Auspresswerkzeugs hab ich die Achsen aus den Buchsen ausgepresst, gefettet und dann im verbauten Zustand viel hin un her gedreht, um sie gängig zu machen. Reibmoment nach der Aktion liegt bei ~2 Nm (vorher nicht gemessen, aber sicher > 20 Nm).
> 
> Also als Tipp: prüft mal die Gängigkeit eurer Dämpfergleitlager.



Ich habe dieses Problem mal in Bildern zusammen gefasst (siehe Anhang).
Typisches Merkmal: *Die Dämpferschraube löst sich* (trotz Loctite und korrektem Anzugsmoment 12 Nm).





Die Achse im Gleitlager ist einfach viel zu schwergängig. Dadurch dreht sich die Achse nicht im Gleitlager des Dämpfers, sondern an der Rahmenaufnahme.

Problemlösung:
Die Achse muss leichtgängig gemacht werden zum Beispiel durch
-intensives Bewegen des Dämpfers im ausgebautem Zustand
-Fetten der Achse/Gleitlager
-Abschmirgeln des Gleitlagers, um das Übermaß zu verkleinern.

In Zukunft werde ich auch diese schrottigen PTFE beschichteten Gleitlager durch welche aus Kunststoff ersetzen. Die haben ein viel geringeren Verschleiß. Die PTFE Schicht geht teilweise schon beim Einbau kaputt und dann läuft Metall auf Metall.


----------



## Grashalm (7. Juni 2018)

Kennt jemand das Anzugsmoment für die hintere* Steckachse*?


----------



## Canyon23 (7. Juni 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/lakata.alb...rZ1fjSgQ6BVhf5qarQnfByVIkqG5s3_noMd53NnWKLMA4

Laut Alban Lakatas Post kommt das Lux jetzt ganz Nah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AliasAlbi (7. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> ...
> 
> In Zukunft werde ich auch diese schrottigen PTFE beschichteten Gleitlager durch welche aus Kunststoff ersetzen. Die haben ein viel geringeren Verschleiß. Die PTFE Schicht geht teilweise schon beim Einbau kaputt und dann läuft Metall auf Metall.



Huber Buchsen? Hättest du eventuell die Einbaubreiten parat? Hab mein Spectral noch nicht um nachmessen zu können.


----------



## Grashalm (7. Juni 2018)

AliasAlbi schrieb:


> Huber Buchsen? Hättest du eventuell die Einbaubreiten parat? Hab mein Spectral noch nicht um nachmessen zu können.



Ich habe diese hier bestellt. https://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Stueck-Ku...FOX-ROCK-SHOX-MARZOCCHI-MANITOU-/182806435558
Huber noch nicht angefragt. Falls du es machst, gib doch mal Feedback ob er die passenden Teile fertigen kann. Ich glaube die Achse ist ein Canyon Eigenteil und nicht bei Rock Shox erhältlich. Das PFTE Gleitlager ist ein Standard RS Ersatzteil.

Abmessungen Gleitlager und Achse für Rock Shox Deluxe RT. Die Einbaubreite ist entsprechend der Achse 15mm.

Nicht abgebildet:
Die Dämpferbefestigungsschraube ist entsprechend der Achse auch 10mm im Durchmesser. Die dünnen Scheiben sitzen auf der Achse und haben eine Breite von 0,55mm.


----------



## EAMS (7. Juni 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Mit Loctite scheint es bei mir jetzt auch ok zu sein. Nur verstellen geht mal nicht so eben, das war im Urlaub echt bescheiden...
> Übrigens:
> Heute bei der Arbeit gesehen, das Spectral E-Bike  hat eine (meiner Meinung nach) verbesserte, weil robustere bzw. vielleicht sogar austauschbare Klemmung. Mit Stahl oder Alu  Einsatz... erkennbar am silbernen Bund rund um die Madenschraube



Sieht nach einer eingeklebten Gewindebuchse aus. Vielleicht hat Canyon da jetzt schon nachgebessert


----------



## EAMS (7. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ich habe diese hier bestellt. https://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Stueck-Ku...FOX-ROCK-SHOX-MARZOCCHI-MANITOU-/182806435558
> Huber noch nicht angefragt. Falls du es machst, gib doch mal Feedback ob er die passenden Teile fertigen kann. Ich glaube die Achse ist ein Canyon Eigenteil und nicht bei Rock Shox erhältlich. Das PFTE Gleitlager ist ein Standard RS Ersatzteil.
> 
> Abmessungen Gleitlager und Achse für Rock Shox Deluxe RT:
> ...



Sieht für mich nach einer falsch gewählten Passung an der Dämpferbefestigungsschraube aus. Wenn Schraube und Buchse jeweils 10mm haben passt das nicht. Sollte wohl eine Übergangspassung bzw um Fertigungstoleranzen auszugleichen eine Spielpassung sein.

Was sagt eigentlich Canyon dazu oder habt ihr sie noch nicht informiert?


----------



## Grashalm (7. Juni 2018)

EAMS schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach einer falsch gewählten Passung an der Dämpferbefestigungsschraube aus. Wenn Schraube und Buchse jeweils 10mm haben passt das nicht. Sollte wohl eine Übergangspassung bzw um Fertigungstoleranzen auszugleichen eine Spielpassung sein.
> 
> Was sagt eigentlich Canyon dazu oder habt ihr sie noch nicht informiert?


Die schraube ist nicht das eigentliche Problem. Bitte auch mal richtig lesen. 
->Passung Gleitlager/Achse ist zu eng!

Die Zeichnung spiegelt nicht die Toleranzen wieder.

Canyon ist informiert und Antwort steht aus. 

Ich hatte das Problem schon am torque 2016....


----------



## EAMS (7. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Die schraube ist nicht das eigentliche Problem. Bitte auch mal richtig lesen.
> ->Passung Gleitlager/Achse ist zu eng!
> 
> Die Zeichnung spiegelt nicht die Toleranzen wieder.
> ...



Topp, Danke für die Aufklärung.

Dann ist ja alles gut und viel Erfolg noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoolAid (8. Juni 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Wie den? Ich habe auch das Stealth bestellt und soll noch bis Anfang Juli warten? Wann hast du den bestellt?



Hi, sorry dass ich nochmal frage. Welche Rahmengrösse hast du bestellt? 

Ich weiß wie sich das anfühlt, ich hab auch ewig auf mein bike gewartet. Wäre meins nochmal verschoben worden, hätte ich mir ein anderes gekauft.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (8. Juni 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Hi, sorry dass ich nochmal frage. Welche Rahmengrösse hast du bestellt?
> 
> Ich weiß wie sich das anfühlt, ich hab auch ewig auf mein bike gewartet. Wäre meins nochmal verschoben worden, hätte ich mir ein anderes gekauft.



Hallo, ich habe es in Rahmengroesse L bestellt. Langsam nervt es mich echt, kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer gegnuegend Bikes zu produzieren bzw sich der Nachfrage anzupassen.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (8. Juni 2018)

meins kommt in XL


----------



## KoolAid (8. Juni 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe es in Rahmengroesse L bestellt. Langsam nervt es mich echt, kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer gegnuegend Bikes zu produzieren bzw sich der Nachfrage anzupassen.



Ok, meins war XL und angeblich gab es damals Probleme bei der Rahmenproduktion. Ich musste etwas über drei Monate warten. Bin jetzt aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Spectral. Canyon hat mir unaufgefordert eine Tasche geschickt und ein Team Jersey hab ich auch noch kostenlos bekommen. Ich musste aber auch nochmal nach Koblenz weil ich ein Problem beim Aufbau hatte. Bei XL Rahmen ist immer das schaltauge demontiert.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (8. Juni 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Ok, meins war XL und angeblich gab es damals Probleme bei der Rahmenproduktion. Ich musste etwas über drei Monate warten. Bin jetzt aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Spectral. Canyon hat mir unaufgefordert eine Tasche geschickt und ein Team Jersey hab ich auch noch kostenlos bekommen. Ich musste aber auch nochmal nach Koblenz weil ich ein Problem beim Aufbau hatte. Bei XL Rahmen ist immer das schaltauge demontiert.



Naja, Ok ich glaube Gr. XL war auch frueher verfuegbar als L. Naja dann warten wir mal ab? Mit einem Team Jersey waere ich auch einverstanden!


----------



## Jochen_P81 (8. Juni 2018)

Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist am Spectral eine Kettenführung zu montieren?


----------



## daddel321 (10. Juni 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist am Spectral eine Kettenführung zu montieren?



Wird wohl nich klappen wegen Pressfit und fehlender ISCG05 Aufnahme


----------



## LittleR3dCar (10. Juni 2018)

Also, Canyon Spectral 9.0 in XL stealth wurde gestern geliefert. Ordentlich verpackt, wenn auch nicht so schön wie in den Canyon Videos. Statt dieser im Video zu sehenden Schaumstoffpolster war das Bike mehr oder minder in Luftfolige eingewickelt. Schaltauge musste montiert werden, genauso wie Vorder- und Hinterreifen, Lenker und Sattel. Alles mit Ruhe und Verstand und wenig Montageerfahrung in 1 1/2 h erledigt. Habe die OneUp Kunststoffpedale montiert, sieht mit dem stealth Lack sehr fett aus. Wenn ich die erste Runde im Gelände war, werde ich berichten. 

Leider war in keiner Bremse ein Plastikplättchen  eingelegt, der Rahmen hat einen mini mini Kratzer am Oberrohr und warum auf immer gabs statt einer vernünftigen Anleitung zur Gangschaltungsmontage/einstellung einen RoxShox Aufkleber ????

naja, das Paket wurde nicht unbedingt vom Akribie-Papst gepackt.


----------



## KonaHD (11. Juni 2018)

Hello,
habe seit 3 Wochen mein CF 8.0 in L bei 1,86m und 87cm Schrittlänge. Passt perfekt! 
Ich bin noch am rumprobieren mit dem richtigen Reifendruck. Was fahrt ihr so in den 2,6er Maxxis? Und die Federgabel arbeitet noch nicht so sensibel wie der Dämpfer bei 80psi Luftdruck bei ca. 80Kg Körpergewicht.


----------



## Erstbremser (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo. 
Ich fahre bei 83kg in den Reifen vorne 1.1 und hinten 1,3 bar.
In der Pike habe ich 78 und im Dämpfer 160 psi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (14. Juni 2018)

Da das Bike gerade im Warenkorb liegt mal eine kurze Frage vor dem finalen Klick ;-). Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen für Zusatzteile die man gleich mit ordern sollte (z.B. Mudguard oder so)?


----------



## Grashalm (14. Juni 2018)

Erstbremser schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich fahre bei 83kg in den Reifen vorne 1.1 und hinten 1,3 bar.
> In der Pike habe ich 78 und im Dämpfer 160 psi.




Gewicht 75 Kg
Luftdruck Dämpfer 140 psi
Luftdruck Gabel: 55 psi; 2 Tokens
Reifendruck vorne/hinten: 1,3/1,5 bar (Tubeless)


----------



## Grashalm (14. Juni 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Da das Bike gerade im Warenkorb liegt mal eine kurze Frage vor dem finalen Klick ;-). Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen für Zusatzteile die man gleich mit ordern sollte (z.B. Mudguard oder so)?



Die meisten Teile bekommst du woanders günstiger.
Mudguard ist sicher sinnvoll.
Trinkflaschen nach belieben.

Sinnvoll ist die Rahmenbox. Musst du auf der Seite nach "frame case" suchen.
Link: https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=3419&2140804811&search=1&q=Canyon+Spectral+AL+&+CF+Frame+Case+MY2018#id=64782


----------



## Schulle (14. Juni 2018)

Cool, DANKE!


----------



## MTBmuc (14. Juni 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Da das Bike gerade im Warenkorb liegt mal eine kurze Frage vor dem finalen Klick ;-). Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen für Zusatzteile die man gleich mit ordern sollte (z.B. Mudguard oder so)?



Schaltauge!


----------



## Jochen_P81 (14. Juni 2018)

So, heute bekam ich meine Versandbestätigung von Canyon, wenn alles klappt sollte mein CF 9.0 dann morgen da sein. Dann am Samstag aufbauen und Einstellfahrt bzw kleine Testfahrt. Der Sonntag bzw das Wochenende wäre dann für mich gerettet, vielleicht zum Leid meiner Familie!
Werde dann nächste Woche mal berichten bzw mal ein paar Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Schulle (14. Juni 2018)

Mach das mal bitte! Drück Dir die Daumen das alles klappt ;-)


----------



## LittleR3dCar (14. Juni 2018)

Du wirst es lieben


----------



## derduden (15. Juni 2018)

Ich bin noch am testen, mit dem Reifendruck. Arbeite mich gerade wieder von unten hoch. 
VR: ~1,2 (vom Fahrgefühl, also Dämpfung, Rollen etc. seht gut, ist mir aber in zwei Kurven weg geknickt)
HR: ~1,28 (selbe)
Systemgewicht: ~68kg, je nach dem wie viel Wasser ich mitnehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l.o.k.i (16. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Problem mal in Bildern zusammen gefasst (siehe Anhang).
> Typisches Merkmal: *Die Dämpferschraube löst sich* (trotz Loctite und korrektem Anzugsmoment 12 Nm).



Ich hab das gerade gelesen, daraufhin meinen Dämpfer ausgebaut und festgestellt dass sich meine Buchsen überhaupt nicht bewegen lassen und sich schon recht tief in den Rahmen eingegraben haben. Die Schrauben schauen auch schon recht mitgenommen aus.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (16. Juni 2018)

Habt ihr Aku oder Carbon Rähmen? Wenn ich das oben richtig in Erinnerung habe, gibt es dieses Problem bei den Alurahmen, oder?


----------



## Grashalm (16. Juni 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Ich hab das gerade gelesen, daraufhin meinen Dämpfer ausgebaut und festgestellt dass sich meine Buchsen überhaupt nicht bewegen lassen und sich schon recht tief in den Rahmen eingegraben haben. Die Schrauben schauen auch schon recht mitgenommen aus.


Willkommen im Club. Wenn du die Buchsen gängig machst, sollte es behoben sein. 


LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Habt ihr Aku oder Carbon Rähmen? Wenn ich das oben richtig in Erinnerung habe, gibt es dieses Problem bei den Alurahmen, oder?


Die Ursache liegt beim Dämpfer und sollte somit alle Rahmen Alu/cfk betreffen.


----------



## Sanchez1980 (16. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ich habe diese hier bestellt. https://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Stueck-Ku...FOX-ROCK-SHOX-MARZOCCHI-MANITOU-/182806435558
> Huber noch nicht angefragt. Falls du es machst, gib doch mal Feedback ob er die passenden Teile fertigen kann. Ich glaube die Achse ist ein Canyon Eigenteil und nicht bei Rock Shox erhältlich. Das PFTE Gleitlager ist ein Standard RS Ersatzteil.
> 
> Abmessungen Gleitlager und Achse für Rock Shox Deluxe RT. Die Einbaubreite ist entsprechend der Achse 15mm.
> ...


Hallo Grashalm.

Lässt sich das Gleitlager leicht demontieren?

Besten Dank vorab.

Greetz


----------



## Grashalm (16. Juni 2018)

So leicht wie jedes andere Gleitlager auch mit entsprechendem Auspresswerkzeug. Gibt es zum Beispiel von Rock shox.


----------



## l.o.k.i (16. Juni 2018)

Ich hab die Gleitlager ausgepresst und mit viel Fett wieder eingpresst, aber im ausgebauten Zustand bewegt sich da garnicths. Werd mal ein Mail an Canyon schreiben und schauen was die meinen. 
@Grashalm, wie genau hast du die Gleitlager leichtgängiger gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protonn (16. Juni 2018)

Hallo. 

Ich habe mein AL 6.0 seit nunmehr 3 Wochen, und bin schon einige Tourn gefahren. Seit ca. einer Woche suchte ich ein fieses dauerknacken, welches ich jetzt im Bereich der Telestütze ausgemacht habe. Wenn man mit etwas Kraft gegen den Sattel drückt, knarzt es fürchterlich. Ich habe die Stütze jetzt 2 mal ausgebaut, gereinigt...etc, auch Montagepaste bringt nichts. Es kommt nach ungefähr 5 km wieder; ich denke, es liegt an der neuen Klemme. Hab ihr auch solche Probleme?


----------



## Jan2303 (17. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Die Achse im Gleitlager ist einfach viel zu schwergängig. Dadurch dreht sich die Achse nicht im Gleitlager des Dämpfers, sondern an der Rahmenaufnahme.




Also bei meinem CF8 sieht das so aus!
Sind quasi die neuen Lagerschalen/Buchsen die auch an einige verschickt wurden.


----------



## Grashalm (17. Juni 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Ich hab die Gleitlager ausgepresst und mit viel Fett wieder eingpresst, aber im ausgebauten Zustand bewegt sich da garnicths. Werd mal ein Mail an Canyon schreiben und schauen was die meinen.
> @Grashalm, wie genau hast du die Gleitlager leichtgängiger gemacht?


Ich habe mit schmirgelpapier etwas die rote beschichtung der gleitlager abgeschliffen. Werde aber auch die von mir verlinkten Kunststoff gleitlager einbauen.


----------



## Grashalm (17. Juni 2018)

Protonn schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe mein AL 6.0 seit nunmehr 3 Wochen, und bin schon einige Tourn gefahren. Seit ca. einer Woche suchte ich ein fieses dauerknacken, welches ich jetzt im Bereich der Telestütze ausgemacht habe. Wenn man mit etwas Kraft gegen den Sattel drückt, knarzt es fürchterlich. Ich habe die Stütze jetzt 2 mal ausgebaut, gereinigt...etc, auch Montagepaste bringt nichts. Es kommt nach ungefähr 5 km wieder; ich denke, es liegt an der neuen Klemme. Hab ihr auch solche Probleme?


Keine Probleme mit Knacken von der Stütze. Nur die obere Alu Schraube (dort wo die Staubdichtung sitzt) hat sich ein paar mal gelöst.


----------



## MTBmuc (17. Juni 2018)

Protonn schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe mein AL 6.0 seit nunmehr 3 Wochen, und bin schon einige Tourn gefahren. Seit ca. einer Woche suchte ich ein fieses dauerknacken, welches ich jetzt im Bereich der Telestütze ausgemacht habe. Wenn man mit etwas Kraft gegen den Sattel drückt, knarzt es fürchterlich. Ich habe die Stütze jetzt 2 mal ausgebaut, gereinigt...etc, auch Montagepaste bringt nichts. Es kommt nach ungefähr 5 km wieder; ich denke, es liegt an der neuen Klemme. Hab ihr auch solche Probleme?



Ein Knacken habe ich auch, ich konnte es nur noch nicht lokalisieren! Sattel habe ich aber eher ausgeschlossen, hab's auch im Wiegetritt...


----------



## m1984 (17. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen- Ich bin gerade am überlegen zwischen Spectral Al 6.0 und Al 7.0. Außer den etwas leichteren Felgen ist mir jetzt am Al 7.0 nichts aufgefallen was wirklich besser wäre, oder habe ich was übersehen? Ob Sram oder Shimano ist wohl eher Geschmackssache. Wenn ich das Al 7.0 nehme, würde ich es wohl gleich auf 1x11 umbauen - Dazu dürfte außer einem NW Kettenblatt und passende Schrauben nichts weiter notwendig sein, oder? Was würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. Juni 2018)

m1984 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen- Ich bin gerade am überlegen zwischen Spectral Al 6.0 und Al 7.0. Außer den etwas leichteren Felgen ist mir jetzt am Al 7.0 nichts aufgefallen was wirklich besser wäre, oder habe ich was übersehen? Ob Sram oder Shimano ist wohl eher Geschmackssache. Wenn ich das Al 7.0 nehme, würde ich es wohl gleich auf 1x11 umbauen - Dazu dürfte außer einem NW Kettenblatt und passende Schrauben nichts weiter notwendig sein, oder? Was würdet ihr nehmen?



Da ich mir sowieso immer Laufräder bauen lasse, ganz klar 6.0. Da hast du dann auch die Eagle.


----------



## Sanchez1980 (17. Juni 2018)

m1984 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen- Ich bin gerade am überlegen zwischen Spectral Al 6.0 und Al 7.0. Außer den etwas leichteren Felgen ist mir jetzt am Al 7.0 nichts aufgefallen was wirklich besser wäre, oder habe ich was übersehen? Ob Sram oder Shimano ist wohl eher Geschmackssache. Wenn ich das Al 7.0 nehme, würde ich es wohl gleich auf 1x11 umbauen - Dazu dürfte außer einem NW Kettenblatt und passende Schrauben nichts weiter notwendig sein, oder? Was würdet ihr nehmen?


Habe mir vor kurzem das 6.0 gegönnt.
1x12 ist schon Sahne... einfach nur intuitiv Schalten ohne Hirnen zu müssen....
Sehr lecker


----------



## LittleR3dCar (18. Juni 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> Also bei meinem CF8 sieht das so aus!
> Sind quasi die neuen Lagerschalen/Buchsen die auch an einige verschickt wurden.



Also heisst das, dass bei dir die o.g. Probleme nicht auftraten?


----------



## derduden (18. Juni 2018)

Nerviges Knacken kenne ich auch, Spectral 6.0 hier. Konnte es noch nicht genaue lokalisieren. Vom Gefühl her, irgendwo vorne. 
Auf der letzten Fahrt war es kurz auf dem Weg hin zu vernehmen, im Gelände dann ruhig. Zuvor hatte ich Lenker, Vorbau, Gabel mal ausgebaut und neu gemacht quasi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuricaMarc (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo, bin hier die ganze Zeit aufmerksam am mit lesen. Habe das Spectral AL 6.0

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Sram Eagle GX 1x12. Ich habe im 8. Gang (siehe Bild) ein Knacken. Das Knacken ist sobald ich über die Pedale das Rad bewege, (auch unbelastet, sprich wenn ich das Hinterrad hochhebe und dann die Kurbel von Hand betätige). Auffällig ist dass ich pro Rad Umdrehung 2x Knacken habe. Wenn ich die Kette Rückwärts bewege ist das Knacken nicht. Das Knacken ist auch nur in diesem einen Gang. Ansonsten keine Probleme mit der Schaltung. 



Habe Canyon geschrieben und Folgende Antwort bekommen:
Hi Marc,

danke für Deine Nachricht.

Aus der Ferne ist schwierig zu klären woher das Knacken kommt. Hiermit gebe ich Dir gerne eine Freigabe, dass Du die Servicearbeiten in Höhe von maximal € 40,00zum Untersuchen der Knackgeräusche im Bereich des Antriebes bei einer Werkstatt vor Ort durchführen lassen kannst. Sollten die Kosten höher bemessen, oder ein anderer technischer Defekt festgestellt werden, der das geschilderte Problem verursacht, setze Dich bitte nochmals mit unserem Servicecenter in Verbindung. Kann die Reparatur durchgeführt werden, schicke uns bitte die Rechnung des Händlers unter Angabe Deiner Kundennummer und Bankverbindung an [email protected].

Damit stellen wir sicher, dass dir schnellstmöglich geholfen wird und du bald wieder dein Rad benutzen kannst.
Wenn wir noch etwas für Dich tun können, sind wir auch gerne in unserem Live-Chat für Dich da.

Grüße aus Koblenz




Habe gerade mal bei einem Fahrrad laden um die Ecke angerufen und er meinte ob das nicht auf Garantie ginge, Ich habe dann die Lage erklärt und dann meinte er dass es zu dieser Schaltung noch nicht viele Erfahrung gäbe und sie somit suchen müssten. Hat noch jemand das Problem? Habt ihr Tipps für mich?

Grüße Marc


----------



## Jan2303 (18. Juni 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Also heisst das, dass bei dir die o.g. Probleme nicht auftraten?



Nein, absolut keine Probleme. Alles fest. 
Ich vermute mal, dass es wegen diesen Problemen die neuen Buchsen gibt. Die sind fest reingepresst. Da gibt es auch keine Achse welche in Post 934 zu sehen ist, die man frei bewegen könnte.


----------



## daddel321 (18. Juni 2018)

Hab mein cf 8.0 letzte woche bekommen (2 wochen früher als angekündigt) und hab nach einigen ausfahrten meine buchsen gestern mal überprüft. Konnte keinen Verschleiss feststellen und es war alles leichtgängig. Hat Canyon vielleicht nachgebessert  und dann vielleicht an den neueren Rädern andere Gleitlager verbaut?


----------



## Jan2303 (18. Juni 2018)

daddel321 schrieb:


> Hat Canyon vielleicht nachgebessert  und dann vielleicht an den neueren Rädern andere Gleitlager verbaut?



Ja, haben die. 
Mein CF8 ist vom 05.05. , also die letzte Charge von Ende April und hat die neuen Gleitlager eingebaut. Zudem haben ja einige hier die neuen Lager im April zugeschickt bekommen.
Siehe https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-cf-2018.862471/page-29#post-15193477


----------



## Jan2303 (18. Juni 2018)

@daddel321 
Welche Gleitlager hast du drinnen? Die alten oder neuen?


----------



## m1984 (18. Juni 2018)

Werd mir heute ein Spectral AL 6.0 bestellen. Kann mir noch jemand wegen der Größe helfen? Ich hatte das vorherige Modell in Größe L (bei Körpergröße 184cm) das perfekt passte. Kann ich automatisch wieder zum L greifen? Ich kann grad keine Geometriedaten vom alten Modell finden, aber so großartig hat sich glaub ich nichts geändert, oder?


----------



## Jan2303 (18. Juni 2018)

m1984 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das vorherige Modell in Größe L (bei Körpergröße 184cm) das perfekt passte. Kann ich automatisch wieder zum L greifen?



Bin 183cm groß - Schrittlänge ca 82-83 cm und fahre auch L. Sollte es mehr Richtung Park gehen, wäre M auch möglich. Allerdings würde ich das erstmal Probe fahren.  Ich fahr auch gelegentlich im Park und komme mit L sehr gut klar.


----------



## jenny-88 (18. Juni 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> @daddel321
> Welche Gleitlager hast du drinnen? Die alten oder neuen?



 Aber deine Dämpferschraube sieht ja auch etwas mitgenommen aus?


----------



## daddel321 (18. Juni 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> @daddel321
> Welche Gleitlager hast du drinnen? Die alten oder neuen?



hab auch die Neuen drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheeseking (18. Juni 2018)

Hey, bin ganz frisch zu den MTBikern dazugestossen und habe mir vor 1 Woche das Canyon Spectral AL 5.0 gekauft.





Nach den ersten 2 Ausfahrten war ich begeistert, nur nachdem es jetzt vom Pumptrack runtergekommen ist, knarzt der hintere Teil des Fahrrads extrem und ich kann es nicht genau lokalisieren. Ich weiss nur, wenn die Belastung Richtung Lenker geht, ist es nicht zu hoeren.

Denke das es eventuell wie bei Grashalm, vom 7. Juni 2018 die Daempferschraube sein koennte?

Hatte jemand schon ein aehnliches Problem?

Welches Videoformat kann man hier hochladen, dann koennte ich ein Video von dem Knarzen hochladen. Ansonsten hier mal hochgeladen: https://workupload.com/file/qdLxFzM

Waere top wenn jemand was vergleichbares hatte und schon behoben hat.

Gruesse Steven.


----------



## Grashalm (18. Juni 2018)

Ganz schön laut das Knarzen bei dir im Video.

Ich hatte an meinem Rad auch Knarzen.
Ursachen:

Dämpferschraube hatte sich gelockert (dumpfes Knarzen, klingt als wenn es von vorne kommt)

Hinterachse (Steckachse) hat sich gelockert (helles Knarzen)


----------



## cheeseking (18. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ganz schön laut das Knarzen bei dir im Video.
> 
> Ich hatte an meinem Rad auch Knarzen.
> Ursachen:
> ...


Erstmal danke fuer deine schnelle Antwort.

Ja, das ist auch wirklich nicht so leise. Weiss nicht ob ich mal ueberall die Lager Loesen soll und nochmal neu anziehen.

Daempferschraube hat sich bei dir in der Art genauso angehoert?


----------



## Grashalm (18. Juni 2018)

daddel321 schrieb:


> Hab mein cf 8.0 letzte woche bekommen (2 wochen früher als angekündigt) und hab nach einigen ausfahrten meine buchsen gestern mal überprüft. Konnte keinen Verschleiss feststellen und es war alles leichtgängig. Hat Canyon vielleicht nachgebessert  und dann vielleicht an den neueren Rädern andere Gleitlager verbaut?



Die CFK Rahmen haben andere Buchsen als die Alu Rahmen.
Die CFK Variante ist zweiteilig...bei der Alu Variante gibt es nur eine durchgehende Buchse/Achse.

Ich denke es kommt daher um die Flächenpressung zu verringern. Die CFK Variante hat mehr Auflagefläche um den CFK Rahmen zu schonen. 

Hier sind beide Varianten in einem Post zu sehen. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-cf-2018.862471/page-39#post-15328415


----------



## greg12 (18. Juni 2018)

cheeseking schrieb:


> Erstmal danke fuer deine schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Ja, das ist auch wirklich nicht so leise. Weiss nicht ob ich mal ueberall die Lager Loesen soll und nochmal neu anziehen.
> 
> Daempferschraube hat sich bei dir in der Art genauso angehoert?


wie belastet du dein bike im video. das sieht man nicht.


----------



## Grashalm (18. Juni 2018)

cheeseking schrieb:


> Erstmal danke fuer deine schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Ja, das ist auch wirklich nicht so leise. Weiss nicht ob ich mal ueberall die Lager Loesen soll und nochmal neu anziehen.
> 
> Daempferschraube hat sich bei dir in der Art genauso angehoert?


Nein, so laut war das nicht. Aber prüf die Schraube doch einfach mal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheeseking (18. Juni 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> wie belastet du dein bike im video. das sieht man nicht.



Druecke nur hinten auf den Sattel.



Grashalm schrieb:


> Nein, so laut war das nicht. Aber prüf die Schraube doch einfach mal .



Alles klar, wird gemacht! Merci


----------



## greg12 (18. Juni 2018)

cheeseking schrieb:


> Druecke nur hinten auf den Sattel.
> 
> 
> 
> Alles klar, wird gemacht! Merci


Sattel und stütze hast du gecheckt? Die knarzen gerne


----------



## burnyourfire (18. Juni 2018)

MuricaMarc schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Sram Eagle GX 1x12. Ich habe im 8. Gang (siehe Bild) ein Knacken. Das Knacken ist sobald ich über die Pedale das Rad bewege, (auch unbelastet, sprich wenn ich das Hinterrad hochhebe und dann die Kurbel von Hand betätige). Auffällig ist dass ich pro Rad Umdrehung 2x Knacken habe. Wenn ich die Kette Rückwärts bewege ist das Knacken nicht. Das Knacken ist auch nur in diesem einen Gang. Ansonsten keine Probleme mit der Schaltung.



Hatte gestern genau das gleiche zweimalige Knacken bzw. Klicken im 8. Gang. 
Ich konnte es heute beseitigen, indem ich den Seilzug am Umwerfer gelockert habe, den unteren Anschlag nochmal eingestellt habe (war aber eigentlich korrekt) und dann den Seilzug wieder befestigt habe. Anschließend habe ich die Zugspannung mit der Zugspannungseinstellung am Schalthebel eingestellt.
Die richtige Einstellung zu finden, so dass korrekt geschaltet wird und kein Knacken auftritt, kann ein bisschen tricky sein.


----------



## Jan2303 (18. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Die CFK Rahmen haben andere Buchsen als die Alu Rahmen.
> Die CFK Variante ist zweiteilig...bei der Alu Variante gibt es nur eine durchgehende Buchse/Achse.
> 
> Ich denke es kommt daher um die Flächenpressung zu verringern. Die CFK Variante hat mehr Auflagefläche um den CFK Rahmen zu schonen.



Die untere also hintere Buchse ist bei dem CF8 genau die gleiche wie beim AL6. Beides Aluminiumstreben.


----------



## trailblitz (18. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Die CFK Rahmen haben andere Buchsen als die Alu Rahmen.
> Die CFK Variante ist zweiteilig...bei der Alu Variante gibt es nur eine durchgehende Buchse/Achse.
> 
> Ich denke es kommt daher um die Flächenpressung zu verringern. Die CFK Variante hat mehr Auflagefläche um den CFK Rahmen zu schonen.
> ...



Könnte es sein, dass mein AL6 die CF8 Büchsen drin hat???
Dämpferschrauben sind auch nach 500km (Alpencross) fest.

Rad knarzt aber auch.

Weitere Erfahrungen:

Sattelstützenschraube ist nun auch fest (mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung)

Eagle ist geil, rattert aber manchmal... und manchmal nicht. Hmm?

Hintere Steckachse ist mal lose geworden.. (beim Fahren zum Glück bemerkt)


----------



## Jan2303 (18. Juni 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass mein AL6 die CF8 Büchsen drin hat???


Ja, weil das die neuen Buchsen sind, die im laufe der Produktion geändert bzw. an einige nachgeliefert wurden. CF8 und z.b. AL6 haben den gleichen Hinterbau!


----------



## solo010 (18. Juni 2018)

So, die kommenden Tage sollte nun auch mein Spectral bei mir eintreffen. Bräuchte jetzt noch entsprechende Pedale. Tendiere derzeit zu den Sixpack Icon 2.0 oder ggf. Kamikaze. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen oder was könnt ihr ggf. sonst so empfehlen? Was fahrt ihr?


----------



## LittleR3dCar (18. Juni 2018)

Habe die Oneup components comp. Sind super


----------



## trailblitz (18. Juni 2018)

Raceface Aeffect. Sehr leicht super Grip.


----------



## MTBmuc (18. Juni 2018)

derduden schrieb:


> Nerviges Knacken kenne ich auch, Spectral 6.0 hier. Konnte es noch nicht genaue lokalisieren. Vom Gefühl her, irgendwo vorne.
> Auf der letzten Fahrt war es kurz auf dem Weg hin zu vernehmen, im Gelände dann ruhig. Zuvor hatte ich Lenker, Vorbau, Gabel mal ausgebaut und neu gemacht quasi...


Genau das gleiche Phänomen bei mir. Ursache bisher unauffindbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m1984 (18. Juni 2018)

So, bei mir wirds wegen der kürzeren Lieferzeit nun doch das Spectral AL 7.0
Weiss hier jemand ob man für die Umrüstung auf 1x11 außer einem NW Kettenblatt und passenden Schrauben noch etwas braucht?
Passt denn dann die Kettenline?
Das CF 9.0 kommt ja Original mit Shimano 1x11. Ist da irgendwas speziell verbaut (Spacer etc.) um eine gute Kettenlinie zu bekommen oder einfach nur das NW Kettenblatt?


----------



## l.o.k.i (19. Juni 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Ich hab die Gleitlager ausgepresst und mit viel Fett wieder eingpresst, aber im ausgebauten Zustand bewegt sich da garnicths. Werd mal ein Mail an Canyon schreiben und schauen was die meinen.



Canyon hat soeben zurück geschrienben und gesagt dass die Abnützungen an der Schraube normal sind und sind granicht weiter auf die Buchsen eingegangen. Hab jetzt noch mal nachgefragt ob ich die neuen Buchsen bekommen kann. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.

bezüglich knacken
Meine Sattelstütze hat nach einer matschigen/nassen Ausfahrt auch angefangen zu knacken und ist nicht mehr richtig ein-/ausgefahren. Wie es scheint ist der Abstreifer nicht besonders effektive und es ist einiges an Wasser und Sand in die Stütze eingedrungen. Hab dann alles mit ausreichend Öl gereinigt und gefettet, seit dem ist wieder Ruhe.


----------



## Schulle (19. Juni 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> So, die kommenden Tage sollte nun auch mein Spectral bei mir eintreffen. Bräuchte jetzt noch entsprechende Pedale. Tendiere derzeit zu den Sixpack Icon 2.0 oder ggf. Kamikaze. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen oder was könnt ihr ggf. sonst so empfehlen? Was fahrt ihr?



Wenn mein AL 6.0 in HELLFIRE RED kommt schraub ich mir wohl rote DMR Vault Pedalen dran


----------



## l.o.k.i (19. Juni 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Hab jetzt noch mal nachgefragt ob ich die neuen Buchsen bekommen kann. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.



Soeben e-mail von Canyon erhalten; sie schicken mir die neuen Buchsen gratis zu.


----------



## Grashalm (19. Juni 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Canyon hat soeben zurück geschrienben und gesagt dass die Abnützungen an der Schraube normal sind und sind granicht weiter auf die Buchsen eingegangen. Hab jetzt noch mal nachgefragt ob ich die neuen Buchsen bekommen kann. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.


Dann haben sie das Problem nicht verstanden. Aber wie du weiter unten schreibst, schicken sie dir ja jetzt neue Buchsen zu .

Ich habe nach 2 Wochen eine Antwort, dass sie das Thema "Buchsen" weiter an die Technik geleitet haben.



> Meine Sattelstütze hat nach einer matschigen/nassen Ausfahrt auch angefangen zu knacken und ist nicht mehr richtig ein-/ausgefahren. Wie es scheint ist der Abstreifer nicht besonders effektive und es ist einiges an Wasser und Sand in die Stütze eingedrungen. Hab dann alles mit ausreichend Öl gereinigt und gefettet, seit dem ist wieder Ruhe.


Hast du die Kind Shock Lev Si? Ein bischen Wasser und Sand hält die nicht aus?


----------



## Grashalm (19. Juni 2018)

xtcadvanced3 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es jemand interessiert aber ich würde gern drauf hinweisen das Canyon den Rahmen nicht für mehr als 180mm scheiben hinten frei gibt. Ich meine sogar gelesen zu haben das sonst jegliche garantie auf rahmen verloren geht..denke nicht das was passiert aber sollte man wissen



Wo gibt es diese Info bezüglich 200mm Scheiben eigentlich als offizielle Meldung?


----------



## MTBmuc (19. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Wo gibt es diese Info bezüglich 200mm Scheiben eigentlich als offizielle Meldung?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.
Außerdem scheint mir, dass sich die 200mm-Scheibe vorne immer etwas lockert. Hat noch jemand dieses Gefühl? Kann das daran liegen, das die 200mm-Scheibe eine 6-Loch-Aufnahme hat und über einen Adapter an das Laufrad (Center Lock) angeschlossen ist?


----------



## l.o.k.i (19. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Hast du die Kind Shock Lev Si?



Ja. Sollte meiner Meinung auch nicht passieren, glücklicherweise ist es hier fast immer trocken. Hab jetzt den Abstreifer gut eingefettet und hoffentlich passt das dann. Muss die Sattelstütze aber sowieso mal einschicken da sie ca. 1-2cm Sag hat.


----------



## Maquis. (19. Juni 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Ich hab das gerade gelesen, daraufhin meinen Dämpfer ausgebaut und festgestellt dass sich meine Buchsen überhaupt nicht bewegen lassen und sich schon recht tief in den Rahmen eingegraben haben. Die Schrauben schauen auch schon recht mitgenommen aus.



Ich habe ganz das gleiche Problem (CF 8.0), Reibspuren an Schrauben und Rahmen. 
Wobei die Buchse auch Unebenheiten/Rillen hat, hab Canyon mal angeschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (19. Juni 2018)

Das sieht für mich nach ganz normalen Spuren vom Einbau aus. Man sollte da schon unterscheiden. 

Wenn die Buchsen sich im Gleitlager drehen lassen, dann hast du kein Problem.


----------



## mtic (19. Juni 2018)

Eine Frage fur Canyon insider : kommt der 29er und wann?


----------



## cheeseking (19. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ganz schön laut das Knarzen bei dir im Video.
> 
> Ich hatte an meinem Rad auch Knarzen.
> Ursachen:
> ...





 

 

Es war die linke (non drive side) Rahmenschraube oberhalb des Tretlagers. Als ich sie rausgedreht habe, war schon Metall-Span am Gewinde. Ich habe sie neu eingefettet und schier nicht rein bekommen. Ich musste den Radhalte-Arm nach hinten ziehen damit wir die Schraube wieder reindrehen konnten. Haben es nicht mit 12nm angezogen und jetzt knarzt es nicht mehr. Denke mal der Arm zum Hinterrad ist etwas zu lang. Werde es auf jeden Fall Canyon melden.


----------



## Jan2303 (20. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Das sieht für mich nach ganz normalen Spuren vom Einbau aus. Man sollte da schon unterscheiden.
> 
> Wenn die Buchsen sich im Gleitlager drehen lassen, dann hast du kein Problem.



Sollten diese Buchsen sich drehen?


----------



## Grashalm (20. Juni 2018)

cheeseking schrieb:


> Es war die linke (non drive side) Rahmenschraube oberhalb des Tretlagers. Als ich sie rausgedreht habe, war schon Metall-Span am Gewinde. Ich habe sie neu eingefettet und schier nicht rein bekommen. Ich musste den Radhalte-Arm nach hinten ziehen damit wir die Schraube wieder reindrehen konnten. Haben es nicht mit 12nm angezogen und jetzt knarzt es nicht mehr. Denke mal der Arm zum Hinterrad ist etwas zu lang. Werde es auf jeden Fall Canyon melden.


So eine Schweikonstruktion wie ein Hinterbau ist in der Regel nicht perfekt gerade. Da kann es schon mal nötig sein geringfügig "Gewalt" auszuüben.
Der erste Gewindegang der Schraube sieht mitgenommen aus, sowiet ich dass vom Bild beurteilen kann.
Wo vermutest du denn die Ursache des Knarzens? War die Schraube locker oder war ein Metallspan dort wo er nicht hingehört?



Jan2303 schrieb:


> Sollten diese Buchsen sich drehen?


Ja, die Buchsen sollen sich im Dämpfergleitlager drehen, aber eben nicht im Rahmen.


----------



## greg12 (20. Juni 2018)

cheeseking schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 743341 Anhang anzeigen 743342
> 
> Es war die linke (non drive side) Rahmenschraube oberhalb des Tretlagers. Als ich sie rausgedreht habe, war schon Metall-Span am Gewinde. Ich habe sie neu eingefettet und schier nicht rein bekommen. Ich musste den Radhalte-Arm nach hinten ziehen damit wir die Schraube wieder reindrehen konnten. Haben es nicht mit 12nm angezogen und jetzt knarzt es nicht mehr. Denke mal der Arm zum Hinterrad ist etwas zu lang. Werde es auf jeden Fall Canyon melden.


Sollte da nicht schraubensicherung ran? Fett ist schlecht weil sich die  Schraube durch die Rotation wieder lösen wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (20. Juni 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> Sollte da nicht schraubensicherung ran? Fett ist schlecht weil sich die  Schraube durch die Rotation wieder lösen wird!


Stimmt. Aufs Gewinde würde ich auch mittelfeste Schraubensicherung empfehlen (vorher beide Gewinde entfetten). Dann den Rest der Schraube gut einfetten.


----------



## Jan2303 (20. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ja, die Buchsen sollen sich im Dämpfergleitlager drehen, aber eben nicht im Rahmen.



So, gerade nochmal Dämpfer ausgebaut und geschaut ob die neu verbauten Buchsen sich drehen.
Per Hand kann man sie NICHT drehen. 

*Aber*, wenn man den Dämpfer eingebaut hat und mal auf die oberen Buchse am Rahmen schaut und sich dann auf den Sattel legt, sieht man, dass der Dämpfer sich bewegt und  die Buchsen nicht. Quasi das Gleitlager bewegt sich um die Buchsen aber halt nicht am Rahmen! Sieht man aber nur im eingebauten Zustand! Oder den Dämpfer in einen Schraubstock einspannen und dann bewegen.

Hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass man die Buchsen im ausgebauten zustand vom Dämpfer auch frei bewegen/drehen könnte.




Maquis. schrieb:


> Wobei die Buchse auch Unebenheiten/Rillen hat, hab Canyon mal angeschrieben.



Nen Paar Rillen hab ich an der hintern Schraube auch.


----------



## Grashalm (20. Juni 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> So, gerade nochmal Dämpfer ausgebaut und geschaut ob die neu verbauten Buchsen sich drehen.
> Per Hand kann man sie NICHT drehen.
> 
> *Aber*, wenn man den Dämpfer eingebaut hat und mal auf die oberen Buchse am Rahmen schaut und sich dann auf den Sattel legt, sieht man, dass der Dämpfer sich bewegt und  die Buchsen nicht. Quasi das Gleitlager bewegt sich um die Buchsen aber halt nicht am Rahmen! Sieht man aber nur im eingebauten Zustand! Oder den Dämpfer in einen Schraubstock einspannen und dann bewegen.
> ...



So soll es sein.
Per Hand schwierig bis gar nicht zu bewegen, eingespannt im Schraubstock sollte sich der Dämpfer aber leichtgängig bewegen lassen.

Zum Vergleich:
Meine Buchsen waren anfangs so fest, dass ich den Schraubstock richtig richtig fest anknallen musste, damit die Buchsen sich nicht mitdrehen.


----------



## xck (21. Juni 2018)

Wen‘s interessiert , das al 6.0 ist im aktuellen Mountainbike Magazin im Test. Testsieger, testurteil überragend und auch vergleichsweise leicht, i.e. nur das votec VMs Comp ist um 10 Gramm leichter.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (21. Juni 2018)

So jetzt gibt es mal einen kleinen Zwischenbericht von mir. Mein Bike kam leider erst am Montag an, warum keine Ahnung aber wahrscheinlich hatte der Postbote vorher keine Lust das grosse Paket ins Fahrzeug zu laden, naja egal Hauptsache es ist mal da! Dann am Montag abend schön gemütlich angefangen aus zupacken und auf zubauen. Beim auspacken viel mir dann schon auf das einiges fehlte wie die Tubelessventile, der Stopfen von der Sattelstützenklemme und der Halter zum Umbau auf 2fach Schaltung. Naja dachte ich mir geht ja schonmal gut los, aber es wurde noch besser das Bike selber ist ja eigentlich schnell fahrfertig montiert, für eine kleine Testfahrt, als ich dann gerade einmal um dem Block wollte und die Satttelstütze betätigte versank sie und kam nicht wieder zurück bzw hoch beim betätigen. Beim betätigen des Hebels merkte man schon das Druck fehlte und auf dem Boden bemerkte ich eine Ölfütze, beim genaueren hinschauen sah ich dann das die Leitung zum Hebel undicht war. Na toll dachte ich jetzt muss das schon entlüftet werden bzw die Leitung auch richtig befestigt werden. Zum Glück habe ich im Nachbarort einen Bike-Mechaniker zu dem ich auch kurzfristig noch kann, glücklicherweise befestigte er mir die Leitung neu und entlüftete alles neu und ich konnte auch noch 2 Tubelessventile ergattern. So konnte ich dann noche eine kleine Runde drehen am späten Abend.

Bis dahin war ich schonmal bedient mit dem Service bzw der Leistung von Canyon, achso die besagte kleine Aufmerksamkeit die sie in der Mail der Lieferverzögerung beschreiben haben ist auch nicht vorhanden.

Da wird jetzt noch ein Telefonat mit Canyon folgen!

So aber jetzt mal zum CF 9.0 selber am Dienstag rüstete ich noch auf Tubeless um und machte noch einige Einstellungen und gestern habe ich mal ne kleine Tour von 30km abgespult auch etwas Singletrail war dabei. Was mir schnell aufviel ist das die 2.6er Bereifung auf Asphalt und Schotter schon Kraft braucht bzw doch einen hohen Rollwiderstand hat, was ich aber gut in kauf nehmen kann. Im Uphill mit gesperrter Federung ist es Brett hart , fast wie ein Hardtail und klettert auch ganz gut, ich werde mich aber noch an die grossen Sprünge der Kasetten in den kleine Gängen gewöhnen müssen. So dann ging es mal auf den ersten Trail und mir wurde schnell klar das das Bike hier richtig abgeht, die breite Reifen bieten viel Grip und Sicherheit und die Fox Dämpfung arbeitet auch sehr schön und schluckt alles schön weg. Ich war doch sehr überrascht wie schnell und sicher ich auf den bekannten Trails fahren konnte.

So das soll erstmal reichen als kleines Fazit ich werde am Wochenende noch 2 Touren drehen damit und dann sehen wir mal weiter!

Hier mal noch 2 Bilder, ich finde in dem schwarz sieht es schon sehr geil aus!


----------



## LittleR3dCar (21. Juni 2018)

Sollen beim spectral 9.0 tubeless ventile dabei sein? Bei meinem waren keine dabei...


----------



## Jochen_P81 (22. Juni 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Sollen beim spectral 9.0 tubeless ventile dabei sein? Bei meinem waren keine dabei...



Also normalerweise schon, das würde mir auch 2 mal vor Ort bei Canyon bestätigt.


----------



## Jan2303 (22. Juni 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Also normalerweise schon, das würde mir auch 2 mal vor Ort bei Canyon bestätigt.


Bisher sagten alle, die ein neues Spectral fahren, dass sie keine dabei hatten. Auch in der Internationalen Spectral Owners Facebookgruppe.
Ich hab mein CF8 in Koblenz aufgebaut abgeholt und hab auch erst auf nachfragen 2 Ventile bekommen. Weil eigentlich keine dabei wären. So wurde mir das Vorort erklärt. Einige hätten auch die Einstellschablone von SRAM mit dabei. Diese würde dabei gelegt, sofern welche über sind.

@Jochen_P81 Klasse bericht, aber ganz schöner Mist mit den anfänglichen Problemen.


----------



## Grashalm (22. Juni 2018)

@Jochen_P81 
Wieviel ml hat die Trinkflasche?

@LittleR3dCar
Bei mir waren keine Tubeless Ventile dabei.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (22. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> @Jochen_P81
> Wieviel ml hat die Trinkflasche?



Also die Trinkflasche hat 500ml es passt aber auch je nach Form der Flasche eine 750ml rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (22. Juni 2018)

@Jochen_P81
Danke für Deinen Bericht. Ich hoffe mein kommendes AL 6.0 hat keine "Krankheiten"...


----------



## Grashalm (23. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte jetzt schon wieder ein ständiges leises Knacken/Ticken beim Pedalieren.

Ursache diesmal: die Schraube des Kettenstrebenlagers/Hauptschwingenlagers ist locker. 

Es war weder Fett noch loctite auf den Schrauben. Schlamperei!

Es hilft beim Wiedereinbau, wenn die noch eingebaute Schraube ein paar Umdrehungen gelöst ist. Außerdem hilft es die hintere Steckachse leicht zu lösen. Dann kann man mit ziehen am Hinterrad die Kettenstrebe in die richtige Position bringen.

Also bei ähnlichen Geräuschen unbedingt mal überprüfen.


----------



## akoegler (23. Juni 2018)

mannyms schrieb:


> Ich finde die Farbe kann was. Hatte nach meiner Bestellung zunächst gemischte Gefühle, aber beim öffnen des Kartons war das sofort erledigt.


Kannst du eine Aussage über die Haltbarkeit der Farbe machen? Ist sie sehr anfällig gegenüber Stein- oder Kettenschlägen? Merci


----------



## solo010 (24. Juni 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden Ständer für mein Spectral. Derzeit steht es als Notlösung in einem Willworx Superstand. Der ist aber aufgrund der 2,6 Reifen nicht super geeignet. Welchen nutzt ihr? Passt der Feedback Rakk bspw. besser


----------



## imarv (24. Juni 2018)

hallo,

ich interessiere mich für das spectral al 5 oder 6.

größe xl sollte bei 193cm größe und 93cm sl passen? oder?

jetzt zur wichtigsten frage, fährt jemand von euch im gemischten gebiet? bissel trail aber auch astphalt und forstwege ohne gross bergauf und bergab? wie sind die erfahrungen hier? wie fährt sich das spectral auf „neutralem“ terrain sozusagen.

vg und vielen dank


----------



## solo010 (24. Juni 2018)

imarv schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für das spectral al 5 oder 6.
> 
> ...



Also ich fahre seit ein paar Tagen das Spectral AL 6.0 und muss sagen, dass es gut geht. Bin am Freitag ne Tour mit knapp 40 Km gefahren. War ne Mischung aus Trails und Forstwegen (Wald und Schotter), teilweise auch etwas Strasse. Am Anfang fand ich es mit den 2,6 Reifen etwas ungewohnt, habe mich aber zwischenzeitlich daran gewöhnt. War auf jedenfalls kein Fehlkauf. Wie es natürlich in XL ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Meines ist in Größe M. Lag genau zwischen M und L und habe mich dann jedoch für das M (habe auch ein Grand Canyon in M) entschieden, was sich als super Entscheidung herausgestellt hat.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (24. Juni 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden Ständer für mein Spectral. Derzeit steht es als Notlösung in einem Willworx Superstand. Der ist aber aufgrund der 2,6 Reifen nicht super geeignet. Welchen nutzt ihr? Passt der Feedback Rakk bspw. besser



Hallo also ich hab mir diesen hier geholt, da passen die Reifen sehr gut rein. Ich habe nur die Schaumstoffteile entfernt damit die Reifen besser rein und raus gehen.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/EASYSTAND-A...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## mannyms (24. Juni 2018)

akoegler schrieb:


> Kannst du eine Aussage über die Haltbarkeit der Farbe machen? Ist sie sehr anfällig gegenüber Stein- oder Kettenschlägen? Merci



Lackschäden durch Kettenschläge kann ich noch keine entdecken, der Hartgummischutz an der Kettenstrebe macht da einen guten Job.
Steinschläge sind auch nicht das große Thema, der Kabelkanal geht halt über das komplette Unterrohr. Im Oberrohr haben sich allerdings schon einige Kratzer angesammelt, die bis auf die Grundierung durchgehen, die sind transportbedingt. Da die Grundierung noch intakt ist würde ich die Lackgüte in der Deckschicht als nicht all zu gut einstufen.


----------



## akoegler (24. Juni 2018)

mannyms schrieb:


> Lackschäden durch Kettenschläge kann ich noch keine entdecken, der Hartgummischutz an der Kettenstrebe macht da einen guten Job.
> Steinschläge sind auch nicht das große Thema, der Kabelkanal geht halt über das komplette Unterrohr. Im Oberrohr haben sich allerdings schon einige Kratzer angesammelt, die bis auf die Grundierung durchgehen, die sind transportbedingt. Da die Grundierung noch intakt ist würde ich die Lackgüte in der Deckschicht als nicht all zu gut einstufen.


Danke für die Einschätzung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Showd0wn (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor mir vor Kurzem das Canyon Spectral AL 6.0 in XL geholt.





Das ist mein erstes "richtiges "MTB und nach dem Zusammenbau habe ich derzeit noch 2 Probleme (Das war mein erster Aufbau, daher sind das wahrscheinlich eher Anfängerfragen):

1. Die Federgabel ist sehr weich: Ich wiege 74kg und habe entsprechend der Anleitung (75-85 psi bei 72-81 kg) ca. 80 psi aufgepumpt. Alleine wenn ich auf dem Bike stehe und mein Gewicht auf die Arme verlege, sackt die Gabel schon sehr weit ein (siehe Bild). Wenn ich gemäßigt fahre und mit der Frontbremse bremse, wird der volle Federweg benötigt. Das ist doch nicht normal oder? Passen die psi Angaben einfach nicht oder was kann ich da machen?
  

2. Der Hebelweg der Bremse ist ziemlich lange: Ich habe relativ große Hände und dementsprechend den Bremshebel mit der Einstellungsschraube nach vorne (weg vom Lenker) gedreht, so das es angenehm für meine Finger ist. Allerdings muss ich den Bremshebel relativ weit heranziehen damit die Bremse greift. Kann man das noch irgendwie einstellen, dass die Bremswirkung auch bereits mit nur leichtem Ziehen einsetzt?

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## l.o.k.i (25. Juni 2018)

@1) Die Druckangaben sind nur Richtlinien. Am besten ist wenn du den Sag einstellst während du auf dem Fahrrad sitzt. Gummiring runterschieben, vorsichtig aufsitzen, in natürlicher Fahrposition ein paar Meter rollen, vorsichtig absteigen, Sag messen (sollte bei ca. 25% liegen). Wenn zu viel Sag, mehr Druck und so lange hocharbeiten bis es passt. Wenn der Sag korrekt eingestellt ist und die Gabel beim Bremsen immer noch zu weit eintaucht kannst du die Druckstufe (Knopf auf der rechten Seite) etwas erhöhen (im Uhrzeigersinn drehen). Nachdem die Einstellungen grob passen, ist es am Besten das finetuning auf dem Trail zu machen. 

@2) Ist bei mir genau so, scheint an den Guide Bremsen zu liegen.


----------



## filiale (25. Juni 2018)

sofern denn deine dämpferpumpe genau ist ( ist das so?) sind das nur richtwerte.

eventuell könnte man die bremse mal entlüften


----------



## imarv (25. Juni 2018)

Showd0wn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor mir vor Kurzem das Canyon Spectral AL 6.0 in XL geholt.
> 
> ....



Hi,

kannst du vielleicht noch 1-3 Fotos mehr von deinem Stectral XL posten? Des Weiterem möchte ich fragen ob du deine Größe und Schrittlänge hier einmal angeben könntest, wie oben beschrieben möchte ich mir auch ein Spectral in XL kaufen. Auf deinem Bild sieht es arg klein aus, oder?

VG und vielen Dank

Marv


----------



## Grashalm (25. Juni 2018)

@Showd0wn 
Ich fahre 55psi bei 75kg und die Gabel hat damit ca 25% Sag. 
Bei den meisten Pumpen entweicht beim Abschrauben des Ventils relativ viel Druck....
Letztlich solltest du dich am Sag orientieren. Sprich ist die Gabel zu weich, mehr Druck rein. 

Zu den Sram Bremsen:
Kauf dir Shimano. Egal welches Modell, sind alle besser. Ich habe jetzt eine Shimano SLX M7000.
-weniger Hebelbetätigungskraft notwendig
-kürzerer Hebelweg (Leerweg) bis Druckpunkt
-bissiger
-mehr Bremspower
-einfacher zu entlüften
-Mineralöl


----------



## l.o.k.i (25. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre bei 78kg 85psi. 
Bei mir entweicht beim Abschrauben normalerweise keine/minimal Luft aus den Federelementen, sonder nur der Druck der noch im Schlauch von der Pumpe ist. Das sollte eigentlich bei jeder normalen Daempferpumpe der Fall sein.

So schlecht finde ich die Bremsen bis jetzt nicht, haben einfach etwas mehr Leerweg als ich von meiner Hope gewoehnt bin. Hebelbetaetigungskraft ist meiner Meinung nach recht gering, Power ist auch ausreichend vorhanden und entlueften ist auch nicht besonders schwer. Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt, wenn sie so bleiben bin ich damit zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheeseking (25. Juni 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> So eine Schweikonstruktion wie ein Hinterbau ist in der Regel nicht perfekt gerade. Da kann es schon mal nötig sein geringfügig "Gewalt" auszuüben.
> Der erste Gewindegang der Schraube sieht mitgenommen aus, sowiet ich dass vom Bild beurteilen kann.
> Wo vermutest du denn die Ursache des Knarzens? War die Schraube locker oder war ein Metallspan dort wo er nicht hingehört?



Geringfuegig ist gut. Ich musste mich gegen die Sattelstuetze abstuetzen und den Arm Richtung Hinterrad ziehen, damit die Schraube gefluchtet hat. Weiss ja nicht in wiefern das noch im Toleranzbereich ist. Werde denen von Canyon die Bildbeweise etc noch senden und gucken, was sie darauf zu entgegnen haben.

Sobald die Schraube mit den vorgeschriebenen 12 Nm angezogen wird, faengt es dort an zu knarzen. Zieht man diese nicht wie vorgeschrieben an, bleibt es leise.
Eventuell verkantet die Schraube und laesst sich nur sehr schwer im Loslager drehen und erzeugt deshalb die Geraeusche.


----------



## Protonn (25. Juni 2018)

Ich habe auch noch eine potentielle Knarzgeräusch Quelle ausgemacht. Die auf dem Bild markierte Überwurfmutter/Schraube war nur leicht befestigt, und es hat sich Dreck dort angesammelt. Auch nach reinigen und festziehen war noch ein knacken zu vernehmen, allerdings kam es wesentlich später. Jetzt habe ich die lev erneut gereinigt und mittl. Loctite auf das Gewinde aufgebracht. Mal sehen ob es was bringt.


----------



## Showd0wn (25. Juni 2018)

@l.o.k.i & @filiale & @Grashalm : Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich werde das morgen mal am Bike testen.

Meint ihr es würde auch helfen Bottomless Tokens einzubauen? Von Werk aus enthält die Pike RC 150mm ja keine. Ich habe mir das schon einmal angeschaut und es gibt auch einige Anleitungen zu den alten Pikes. Bei meiner Pike sieht es aber nicht so aus, als ob ich die mit Hilfe einer 24 mm Nuss öffnen kann, wie es oft in yt videos oder Anleitungen im Internet steht.
Wie bekomme ich diesen Verschluss geöffnet?


----------



## l.o.k.i (26. Juni 2018)

Wieviel Sag hast du denn bei 80 psi?

Laut Anleitung brauchst du ein Kassetten Werkzeug: https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...manual_2019_pike_revelation_english_rev_b.pdf

Auch wichtig beim Abstimmen ist, dass du die Gabel oder Daempfer ein paarmal ein- und ausfederst damit sich der Druck in der Positiv- und Negativkammer ausgleichen und dann noch mal Druck pruefst/anpasst. 
https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...on_setup_and_tuning_guide_english_rev_a_2.pdf

Du schreibst das du dir das Bike vor Kurzem geholt hast, und dass es dein 1. richtige MTB ist. Somit wuerde ich vorschlagen alles mal grob einzustellen und ab auf die Trails damit. Dann uber die ersten 100-200km beobachten wie sich das Bike verhaelt, was deine Vorlieben sind und alles ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen spielen und finetunen. Falls du wirklich zu wenig Progression hast kannst du dann immernoch Tokens einbauen.


----------



## Heinemma (26. Juni 2018)

imarv schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst du vielleicht noch 1-3 Fotos mehr von deinem Stectral XL posten? Des Weiterem möchte ich fragen ob du deine Größe und Schrittlänge hier einmal angeben könntest, wie oben beschrieben möchte ich mir auch ein Spectral in XL kaufen. Auf deinem Bild sieht es arg klein aus, oder?
> 
> ...



Falls es was hilf. Ich ( 187 cm SL 92 cm) hatte das L beteits zu Hause, da ich das alte Modell ebenfalls in L gefahren bin. Jetzt warte ich auf das XL, da das neue Modell tatsächlich wohl zumindest in der Höhe etwas gesxhrumpft zu sein scheint. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich dann auch weiterhin Spitzkehren damit fahren kann und das Teil nicht zu sperrig auf kurvigen Trails ist.


----------



## Grashalm (26. Juni 2018)

@Showd0wn
Nein, das hilft dir nicht weiter. Stell doch einfach den Druck so ein, dass der Sag passt. 

Der token beeinflußt das Verhalten der Gabel hauptsächlich gegen Ende des Federwegs. Ein token ist bereits ab Werk verbaut.


----------



## MindHack21 (26. Juni 2018)

Nach den Lieferschwierigkeiten und diversen Telefonaten mit Koblenz kam mein Spectral mittlerweile an (auch wenn die versprochene kleine Aufmerksamkeit nicht zu finden war). Ich konnte das Rad schon auf den ersten Trails testen. Ich bin ziemlich angetan und freue mich auf jede weitere Tour.

Vorab zu den Specs: Spectral CF8 - XL - 187cm - SL 90,5

Ein paar Einschätzungen:

Die Größenwahl war für mich absolut richtig. Mein Fokus liegt auf Wald- und Wiesentouren und auf die vielleicht bessere Agilität mit L kann ich verzichten, da ich mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz so halsbrecherisch den Berg runter fahre.


An die breiten Reifen muss man sich gewöhnen, besonders wenn man von einem 29-Zoll Hardtail kommt. Auf der Geraden verlangen die schon einiges mehr an Kraft. Bergauf bieten sie allerdings sehr viel Grip und gehen auch bei starken Steigungen gut mit. Zum Verhalten bergab braucht man nicht viel sagen ... das ist der Hammer. Die geben da schon sehr viel Vertrauen.


Übersetzung: Bergauf gibt es hier von meiner Seite aus nichts zu meckern, das sollte für die meisten Steigungen dicke reichen. Auf der Geraden könnte es für meinen Geschmack noch etwas schneller gehen. Von daher kommt in naher Zukunft vorn wahrscheinlich ein größeres Ritzel drauf.


Mit dem Dämpfer und meiner Einstellung bin ich sehr zufrieden. Der bügelt schon Einiges einfach so weg. Bei der Gabel muss ich noch den richtigen Druck finden, im Moment wirkt sie mir noch zu progressiv. Aber ingesamt habe ich an der Federung nichts auszusetzen.

Mit dem Sattel bin ich noch nicht warm geworden. Ich habe zwar schon etwas mit der Neigung gespielt, aber bisher bin ich nicht zufrieden. Mal sehen, wie es sich nach der ersten >50km-Tour anfühlt.


Zu der Sattelklemme hab ich noch nicht das 100-prozentige Vertrauen. Bei normalen Fahren hält da zwar alles, wie es soll. Der Schwachpunkt ist aber seitliches Verdrehen. Bei mir ist es allerdings nur nach einem unsanften Abgang nach einem Sprung passiert. Das werden ich jedenfalls noch beobachten.


Knarzen, Klackern und ähnliche "unnormale" Geräusche habe ich noch nicht feststellen können. Aufgrund der letzten Beiträge bin ich allerdings am Überlegen, ob ich einige Komponenten vorsorglich auf ordentliche Schmierung prüfe.
Fazit: Ich bin aktuell sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Grashalm (26. Juni 2018)

Klingt gut bei dir 
Das Rad macht auch definitiv sehr viel Spaß.

Sattelstütze unbedingt mit Montagepaste verbauen, falls nicht schon geschehen. 

Bei einem Sturz würde ich trotzdem davon ausgehen  dass dieSStütze sich verdreht. Ist aber auch in Ordnung, so wird die Mechanik geschont.


----------



## solo010 (26. Juni 2018)

mal ne Frage an alle Besitzer eines Spectral 2018:
war bei euch eine Abdeckung für die Befestigungsschraube der Sattelstütze dabei oder gibt es hierfür keine?


----------



## Grashalm (26. Juni 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an alle Besitzer eines Spectral 2018:
> war bei euch eine Abdeckung für die Befestigungsschraube der Sattelstütze dabei oder gibt es hierfür keine?


Es gibt eine Abdeckung, war aber keine dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_P81 (26. Juni 2018)

So nach der defekten bzw undichten Leitung der Sattelstütze habe ich heute denn nächsten Mangel entdeckt. Am Hinterbau fehlt eine Abdeckung der Lagerung. 

Habe direkt mal eine Mail an canyon geschrieben, habe erst die anderen fehlenden Teile reklamiert und jetzt schon wieder was, oh man!

Mal gespannt was Canyon dazu antwortet?


----------



## LittleR3dCar (26. Juni 2018)

Habe jetzt 100 km runter mit meinem 9.0. Heute hat sich dann die Staubabdeckung die das Lager der Hinterbaubefestigung unmittelbar oberhalb des Tretlagers schützt nach aussen gewölbt. Die schraube darin hat sich wohl durch die Federbewegungen frei gespielt. Was ein scheiss??? 

Bzgl Foto s. Profilbild!

Mail an Canyon is raus.


----------



## Grashalm (26. Juni 2018)

Mega nervig. 

Man muß anscheinend leider jede Schraube kontrollieren. Ich habe es zum Glück noch rechtzeitig bemerkt, kenne aber einen weiteren Fall wo dies passiert ist.


----------



## trailblitz (27. Juni 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Habe jetzt 100 km runter mit meinem 9.0. Heute hat sich dann die Staubabdeckung die das Lager der Hinterbaubefestigung unmittelbar oberhalb des Tretlagers schützt nach aussen gewölbt. Die schraube darin hat sich wohl durch die Federbewegungen frei gespielt. Was ein scheiss???
> 
> Bzgl Foto s. Profilbild!
> 
> Mail an Canyon is raus.



Kenne auch einen mit diesem Problem. Hinterbau war dann kaputt -> hat ein neues Rad bekommen kurz vor dem Alpencross.

Bin sehr irritiert über die dermaßen schlechte Aufbauqualität bei Canyon.
Wie sollen diese Themen eigentlich Leute lösen, die einfach nur Fahrrad fahren wollen und keine Dipl.-Ing sind?

Das neue Cube meiner Frau war bislang ohne Fehl und Tadel - nix locker... tut was es soll - es fährt ohne zu klappern seid 1200km.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (27. Juni 2018)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Kenne auch einen mit diesem Problem. Hinterbau war dann kaputt -> hat ein neues Rad bekommen kurz vor dem Alpencross.
> 
> Bin sehr irritiert über die dermaßen schlechte Aufbauqualität bei Canyon.
> Wie sollen diese Themen eigentlich Leute lösen, die einfach nur Fahrrad fahren wollen und keine Dipl.-Ing sind?
> ...


Weisst du was genau daran kaputt war?


----------



## trailblitz (27. Juni 2018)

Da waren die Gewinde der 3 Deckel Schrauben defekt (rausgedrückt) Und man war nicht sicher, ob das Gewinde im Hauptrahmen auch was abbekommen hat..  kann aber noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (27. Juni 2018)

Das wäre nett. Ich wollte mich nämlich heute mit einem Kollegen an die Reparatur geben.


----------



## Schulle (27. Juni 2018)

So langsam krieg ich auch bissel Schiss. Hab zwar keine zwei linken Hände, aber ich will in erster Linie biken und nicht schrauben, reklamieren, versenden.....etc. Könnten hier bitte ein paar User positive Feedbacks (meinetwegen auch frei erfunden ) niederschreiben nur um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen, einen guten Kauf getätigt zu haben.....


----------



## LittleR3dCar (27. Juni 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> So langsam krieg ich auch bissel Schiss. Hab zwar keine zwei linken Hände, aber ich will in erster Linie biken und nicht schrauben, reklamieren, versenden.....etc. Könnten hier bitte ein paar User positive Feedbacks (meinetwegen auch frei erfunden ) niederschreiben nur um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen, einen guten Kauf getätigt zu haben.....


Es ist ein super bike das die erwartungen übertrifft. Es ist aber auch hightech. Und die wird meiner Meinung
nach nur nicht immer von wirklich kompetenten Leuten zusammen gebaut/benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (27. Juni 2018)

Heinemma schrieb:


> Falls es was hilf. Ich ( 187 cm SL 92 cm) hatte das L beteits zu Hause, da ich das alte Modell ebenfalls in L gefahren bin. Jetzt warte ich auf das XL, da das neue Modell tatsächlich wohl zumindest in der Höhe etwas gesxhrumpft zu sein scheint. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich dann auch weiterhin Spitzkehren damit fahren kann und das Teil nicht zu sperrig auf kurvigen Trails ist.



Ich hätte jetzt eher gedacht, dass gerade das Large Modell einen höheren Stack hat, als der Vorgänger?


----------



## Jochen_P81 (27. Juni 2018)

Das ist das was mich mittlerweile auch sehr ärgert, bei einem Bike in dieser Preisklasse muss man doch erwarten, das alle Schrauben fest sind, keine Leitungen undicht sind oder irgendwelche Abdeckungen fehlen. Wenn ich das hier so sehe ist die Montage bzw Endkontrolle von Canyon wohl sehr schlampig! In diesem Punkt hat mich Canyon bis jetzt sehr entäuscht, noch nicht einmal eine äußerung hier I'm Forum offiziel von Canyon zu diesen Problemen! Wenn ich da andere Hersteller im Forum hier sehe sind die da wesentlich aufgeschlossener!


----------



## s4hne (27. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe soeben das Spectral 8.0 bestellt. War gestern vor Ort um mich vermessen zu lassen und um das Bike Probe zu fahren. Falls es noch jemandem hilft, hier meine Vermessungsdaten. Rahmengröße L war fühlte sich sehr passend an. Auf Grund meiner Größe war ich gerade am unteren Ende der Größe L. Wegen meiner etwas längeren Beine war die Größe L dann doch sehr eindeutig.

Habe nun schon häufiger gehört, dass der verbaute RS Dämpfer wohl nicht wirklich bei Fahrern über 70 kg zu empfehlen sei. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht und kann diese mit mir teilen?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Grashalm (27. Juni 2018)

s4hne schrieb:


> Habe nun schon häufiger gehört, dass der verbaute RS Dämpfer wohl nicht wirklich bei Fahrern über 70 kg zu empfehlen sei. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht und kann diese mit mir teilen?



Wo hast du diesen Quatsch denn her? 75 kg und keine Probleme.


----------



## greg12 (27. Juni 2018)

s4hne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe soeben das Spectral 8.0 bestellt. War gestern vor Ort um mich vermessen zu lassen und um das Bike Probe zu fahren. Falls es noch jemandem hilft, hier meine Vermessungsdaten. Rahmengröße L war fühlte sich sehr passend an. Auf Grund meiner Größe war ich gerade am unteren Ende der Größe L. Wegen meiner etwas längeren Beine war die Größe L dann doch sehr eindeutig.
> 
> ...


wohl eher unter 70kg nicht zu empfehlen, da tendenziell überdämpft und damit unbrauchbar. mit 75kg bist im idealbereich!


----------



## uffe (27. Juni 2018)

*E-Mail: Aufruf zur Kontrolle der Kettenstrebe!*
"Kontrolle der Kettenstrebe bei deinem Canyon Spectral (Modelljahr 2018): Deine Mithilfe"

Ich bekam heute nachmittag eine E-Mail von Cayon: Wir mit Spectral AL und CF 8.0 mit Alu-Hinterbau sollen die antriebbseitige Kettenstrebe auf einen Riss hin überprüfen.
"Nach derzeitigem Wissensstand scheint die Ursache auf eine vereinzelt nicht fachgerecht ausgeführte Schweißnaht im ersten Produktionsslot zurückzuführen zu sein. Dies kann bereits nach wenigen Fahrkilometern zu einem feinen Riss in der Schweißnaht führen. Verbaut wurde die Aluminium-Kettenstrebe im Spectral AL und Spectral CF Model (Modelljahr 2018), zu dem auch dein Bike gehört."
Als Hilfestellung zum Finden war ein Foto im Anhang.
Na, dann will ich noch mal genau hinsehen. Wie man die erwähnte erste Charge erkennen könnte, stand leider nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartman2108 (27. Juni 2018)

uffe schrieb:


> *E-Mail: Aufruf zur Kontrolle der Kettenstrebe!*
> "Kontrolle der Kettenstrebe bei deinem Canyon Spectral (Modelljahr 2018): Deine Mithilfe"
> 
> Ich bekam heute nachmittag eine E-Mail von Cayon: Wir mit Spectral AL und CF 8.0 mit Alu-Hinterbau sollen die antriebbseitige Kettenstrebe auf einen Riss hin überprüfen.
> ...



Diese EMail habe ich auch vorhin bekommen. Werde es morgen früh gleich überprüfen.


----------



## greg12 (27. Juni 2018)

Hat doch tatsächlich jemand KETTENSTREBE gesagt!??


----------



## superwutze (27. Juni 2018)

hallo!

ich hab mich jetzt extra registriert, um ganz klar zu sagen, dass ich mit meinem spectral cf 9.0 pro absolut zufrieden bin!
es gab zwar auch kleinigkeiten, darauf gehe ich später noch detaillierter ein, die konnten das gesamtbild aber keinesfalls trüben.
nach über 1300 aufregenden kilometern ist es immer noch mein traumbike und ich kann mir nichts besseres vorstellen.

sorry, muss leider heute noch was arbeiten, melde mich aber dann noch mit details.

lg, andy


----------



## tnk (27. Juni 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> Hat doch tatsächlich jemand KETTENSTREBE gesagt!??


Die gute alte Spectral Krankheit...


----------



## derduden (27. Juni 2018)

Frage an die Frame Case Besitzer/Benutzer: bekommt da wer wirklich den Schlauch rein? Also den mitgelieferten!? 
Ich nämlich nicht...


----------



## superwutze (27. Juni 2018)

so, zeit für details 

canyon spectral cf 9.0 pro in medium
körpergrösse 173cm
schrittlänge  83cm
armlänge      61cm
gewicht       62kg

bestellt am 14.1., am 13.2. geliefert.
alles super verpackt und rasch aufgebaut. keine abdeckung für die sattelschraube dabei, hab hier erst gelesen, dass es die gibt. ein gummiteil hüpfte im karton herum. seit kurzem weiss ich, dass es die abdeckung des bleed-ports des vorderen bremssattels war. auf der rechten seite war der lagerdeckel für vordere werfer montiert, der richtige lag aber bei und war flott getauscht. tubelessventile waren dabei (sind im lieferumfang der mavic-felgen enthalten), umrüsten ging problemlos.
kurz vor der lieferung hat canyon aber die grösse des kettenblattes geändert und es war ein 34er statt eines 32ers verbaut. also bei canyon gemeckert und einen sehr netten zuschuss zu einem 30er erhalten. rasch und unkompliziert, spitzenservice! ich gab dem 34er eine chance, hatte aber schon vorher angedacht, das 32er durch ein 30er zu ersetzen. die rote sram eagle einstellschablone war nicht mitgeliefert worden, ein mail an canyon genügte aber und sie war in der post (ist eigentlich im lieferumfang des x01-werfers enthalten).
von den mavic quest pro reifen war ich sehr positiv überrascht, trotz winter und matsch sehr tüchtig. die selbstreinigung liess allerdings etwas zu wünschen übrig.
nach etwa 900km waren die reifen bestenfalls noch semislicks und wurden gegen magic mary soft/nobby nic speedgrip getauscht (da geht schon wesentlich mehr schlamm) und die bereits hörbar überdehnte gx-kette durch eine x01-kette ersetzt (enormer unterschied, hätte ich nicht gedacht!).
ich fahre vorne 1,2bar, hinten 1,4bar, in der pike 50psi und im deluxe 135psi.
meine bevorzugten strecken sind s1/s2 mit vielen höhenmetern. ich fahre lieber bergauf, mit diesem rad macht das bergab fahren aber wesentlich mehr freude als bisher 
gelegentlich fahre ich auch xc langstrecken, da hat sich das rad auch bestens bewährt. allerdings kann man einwerfen, dass ich nicht wirklich vergleichen kann, bisher war ich auf einem hrinkow competition al hardtail mit xt/magura hs33 race aus dem jahre 2000 unterwegs und ich fahre es immer noch gerne.
von canyon bekam ich sowohl die neuen lagerschalen für den deluxe dämpfer, als auch das mail mit der kettenstrebenwarnung. meine kettenstrebe ist aber heil (obwohl sicherlich eine sehr frühe serie), die schweissnaht sieht wesentlich schöner aus als auf dem im mail beigelegten bild.
alles in allem enorm zufrieden damit!
leider hab ich keine aktuelleren bilder, das in der badewanne ist vom 10.3. nach einer super-schlammigen ausfahrt.
ich glaube, so wie mir geht es den meisten spectral-besitzern, aber im internet gibt es eben sehr selten positives feedback!


----------



## Stinky_81 (27. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin neu hier im Forum...

Nach längerer Bikepause hab ich mir das Spectral AL 6.0 2018 in rot gekauft. (Mein erstes Canyon)
Habe das Rad nun seit mitte Mai und bin sehr zufrieden...ist schon ein fesches Teil..

Falls es jemanden weiter hilft bin 1.70m, Schrittlänge 83 bei 65 Kg und habe Gr. S genommen
und es passt sehr gut. Bei Canyon meinten sie das S und M möglich wären.

Bin bisher nur rund 100 Km gefahren, hauptsächlich in der ebene und letztes WE ne kleine Tour 
zu unserem Fernsehturm mit anschließender Abfahrt durch den Wald. Hier hat man schon gemerkt 
das Berg ab noch viel mehr geht.

Zum den Problemen die hier beschrieben wurden kann ich noch nichts sagen.

Um sicher zu gehen habe ich heute mal die Schrauben am Hinterbau mit dem Drehmo überprüft
und die waren alle noch fest . Mit ausgebauten Dämpfer lief der Hinterbau Butterweich.

Werde in ein paar Wochen nochmal meine Erfahrungen poste.

Bis dahin allen "betroffenen" viel Glück

Gruß


----------



## Maui_Jim (27. Juni 2018)

tnk schrieb:


> Die gute alte Spectral Krankheit...


Gabs auch schon früher beim Nerve...


----------



## filiale (27. Juni 2018)

Wird dann der komplette Rahmen getauscht oder nur die Kettenstrebe ?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Juni 2018)

Und wenn ja, in welcher Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hg2 (27. Juni 2018)

Habe die Mail auch erhalten. (CF8)
Und siehe da die Strebe ist hin, scheisse.
Hoffe der Tausch geht schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## Grashalm (27. Juni 2018)

Die betroffenen Ami Kunden bekommen eine neue Kettenstrebe zugeschickt.

Wie ist das hier in Deutschland? Bisher mussten die Räder immer eingeschickt werden was ich für eine Zumutung halte. 




> _“Dear Spectral rider,_
> 
> _Pure riding pleasure and rider safety are top priority in the development of our bikes. As a MTB rider you always have to be able to rely on your bike!_
> 
> ...


----------



## bartman2108 (28. Juni 2018)

Habe ein Riss an der besagten Stelle gefunden. 
Bin jetzt mal gespannt.


----------



## filiale (28. Juni 2018)

Es ist für Canyon zu teuer die Räder aus USA zurückzuholen. Daher geht man den kostengünstigen Weg und schickt die Kettenstrebe einzeln dorthin. Hier in D kostet das Versenden wenige Euro (Canyon hat als Großkunde bei DHL spezielle Paketpreise und Konditionen ausgehandelt). Daher kann man die Strebe in Koblenz ersetzen.


----------



## r3xxor (28. Juni 2018)

Moin
melde mich auch mal kurz. Besitze das CF 8.0. Strebe hat natürlich besagten Riss. Mail ging raus. Gespannt wie das weitergeht. Bin bissel verärgert mittlerweile. Habe das Bike seit 4 Monaten... nach 2 Monaten musste ich die Dämpferbuchsen wechseln, die mir Canyon zugesendet hatte. Zum Glück hatte ich einen Schraubstock und alles was ich an Werkzeug dafür brauche daheim.



derduden schrieb:


> Frage an die Frame Case Besitzer/Benutzer: bekommt da wer wirklich den Schlauch rein? Also den mitgelieferten!?
> Ich nämlich nicht...


nach ungelogenen ca 50 versuchen hab ich einen Schlauch drin. werde mir aber Flickzeug für Tubeless zulegen und das zusammen mit 2,3 anderen Dingen in die Box tun.. Falls ich die überhaupt nochmal dran mache... Find die ja optisch nicht so gelungen...






Trotz all dem würde ich das Bike denk wieder kaufen, weil es sich so abartig gut fährt <3
Für leute mit zwei linken Händen halt leider nicht zu empfehlen...


----------



## superwutze (28. Juni 2018)

verglichen mit meinen alten rädern, sind moderne, vollgefederte bikes eigentlich sehr wartungsintensiv. die federung hat (laut hersteller) wartungsintervalle von 500km, die bremsen ebenso. bei meiner magura hs33 habe ich in all den jahren nur die beläge getauscht, nicht einmal war das 'royal blood' zu tauschen.
die guide rs bremsen sind fantastisch, aber wenn die beläge erst mal ein wenig abgefahren sind hat sich bei den kolben bald ein ungleichgewicht eingestellt, das kaum mehr in den griff zu bekommen ist. ich hab mir spezielle bleed-blöcke konstruiert und 3d-gedruckt, die innerhalb der bremssättel zentriert sitzen, damit hält sich der aufwand in grenzen. aber alle zwei bis drei ausfahrten muss ich damit wieder zentrieren. meine beläge sind aber auch schon auf fast 3mm unten 
als techniker entsetzt mich besonders die geräuschentwicklung. wenn man das bike nicht penibel säubert und regelmäßig schmiert/nachzieht dann knackt es von überallher, besonders die quixle-achse (zu der es weder eine beschreibung noch sonstige daten gibt, wie fest zieht man die eigentlich an?) neigt zum knacken.
aber das ist eben der preis für ein solches rad. die technik darin muss ja auch eine menge wegstecken. und wenn ich mir unterwegs andere räder anhöre bin ich sehr mit meinem zufrieden


----------



## r3xxor (28. Juni 2018)

500 km... also alle 10 Fahrten.. das ist schon grob....


----------



## superwutze (28. Juni 2018)

sorry, mein fehler. nicht 500km, es sind 50 stunden fürs kleine und 200 stunden fürs grosse service.
bei meinen bergigen touren ist mein schnitt um die 15km/h, das ergibt dann 750km. allerdings soll man bei diesen wartungen auch immer gleich teile tauschen, dafür gibts die service-kits. nettes zusatzeinkommen


----------



## r3xxor (28. Juni 2018)

750 macht den bock auch nicht fett... 
Schon der Hammer.. 


Hat sich bei irgendwem Canyon schon gemeldet wegen eines Termines? Was spekuliert Ihr wie lange sowas dauert?
Kein Bock jetzt mitten in der Saison mehrere Wochen auf mein Bike zu verzichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (28. Juni 2018)

Wer hält sich schon daran? Ich mach das so......wenn was zickt wir dran geschraubt und solange alles funktioniert wie es soll,
Einfach fahren und nicht auf jedes klein klick knackt achten.


----------



## superwutze (28. Juni 2018)

das mit den serviceintervallen nehm ich ja auch nicht so genau, aber wenn auf den langen steigungen die hinterachse knackst, das tretlager nette grüsse sendet und die federung jede gewichtsverlagerung mit einem knarzgeräusch begleitet, dann ist zumindest meine reizschwelle deutlich überschritten. und um das zu vermeiden ist ja nicht viel aufwand nötig und schon kann die seele baumeln.


----------



## bartman2108 (28. Juni 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Habe ein Riss an der besagten Stelle gefunden.
> Bin jetzt mal gespannt.



Grade Mail von Canyon bekommen. Entweder tausch der Kettenstrebe bei Canyon mit Abholung durch Logistikdienstleister oder Tausch in einem lokalen Bikeshop mit Übernahme der Kosten. *ABER ab KW30*

Habe übers WE ein Fahrtechnikkurs gebucht und jetzt kein Bike. Mist. Überlege ob ich trotzdem das Bike am WE benutzen soll.


----------



## Grashalm (28. Juni 2018)

Ja klar. Kannst den Riss ja beobachten. Du fährst doch schon viel länger damit .


----------



## filiale (28. Juni 2018)

logo mit riss fahren.die meisten hätten es ohne die email gar nicht gemerkt und wären monatelang damit gefahren.


----------



## chorge (28. Juni 2018)

Betrifft das ganze nur ne frühe Serie? Oder sind letztlich alle betroffen??
Nur 8er Modelle? Oder auch 9.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superwutze (28. Juni 2018)

angeblich nur eine sehr frühe serie, allerdings habe ich mein cf 9.0 pro am 13.2. erhalten und die strebe ist in ordnung. vielleicht können die betroffenen ihr lieferdatum posten.


----------



## chorge (28. Juni 2018)

Der Wortlaut der Mail wäre interessant, bzw. ob auch andere Serien (9.0, 7.0)betroffen sind...


----------



## mariu (28. Juni 2018)

Das ist die Mail von jemand aus der facebook Gruppe Canyon Spectral Owners



> Dear Spectral Rider,
> Pure riding pleasure and rider safety are the top priorities in the development of all Canyon products. As a MTB rider, you should be able to rely on your bike!
> Over the course of the past few weeks, our Quality Management Team has noticed reports of cracks in the aluminum chain stays of a small number of Spectral bikes. This matter has occurred in isolated cases only and is limited to frames from the first production months. There are no reported cases of crashes resulting from this crack or restrictions of the riding performance.
> Nevertheless, we take this topic very seriously and would like to better understand the extent of any issues our riders might have. With a targeted field analysis, we want to identify the affected batch of chain stays. According to the current state of knowledge, the cause seems to be related to an incorrect welding process in the first production of chain stays. In some cases, this incorrect weld can lead to a fine crack after only a few kilometers. The aluminum chain stay was used in the Spectral AL and Spectral CF model (model year 2018), to which your bike also belongs.
> ...


----------



## superwutze (29. Juni 2018)

das hier habe ich erhalten:


> Lieber Spectral Fahrer,
> 
> Fahrspaß und Fahrsicherheit haben bei der Entwicklung unserer Bikes oberste Priorität – denn als Mountainbiker musst du dich auf dein Bike verlassen können!
> 
> ...


----------



## burnyourfire (29. Juni 2018)

Besitze das AL6.0 und habe die Mail auch erhalten. Bis jetzt kein Riss an der besagten Stelle. Lieferdatum war der 31. Januar.


----------



## l.o.k.i (29. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mein Al6.0 im Februar erhalten und auf die Schnelle auch keinen Riss feststellen koennen. Werd's mal am Wochenende sauber machen und genauer inspizieren. 
Ich hoffe nur dass es sich wirklich nur um Einzelfaelle handelt und dass es nicht in einem allgemeinen Rueckruf endet.


----------



## chorge (29. Juni 2018)

Kann sowas echt nicht verstehen... sowas muss doch in der Entwicklung auffallen...
Aber bei neuen Kameras das selbe! Übelste Bugs in Standardeinstellungen, die echt jeder User sofort bemerkt...


----------



## EllisGambor (29. Juni 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> aber wenn auf den langen steigungen die hinterachse knackst, das tretlager nette grüsse sendet und die federung jede gewichtsverlagerung mit einem knarzgeräusch begleitet, dann ist zumindest meine reizschwelle deutlich überschritten. und um das zu vermeiden ist ja nicht viel aufwand nötig und schon kann die seele baumeln.




Was wäre den an Aufwand nötig ? Bei mir knarz es bei Gewichtsverlagerung.


----------



## r3xxor (29. Juni 2018)

CF 8.0
07.01 bestellt
10.02 abgeholt

Riss vorhanden.

Das mit dem Bikeshop vor Ort und Kostenübernahme finde ich ne geile Lösung um ehrlich zu sein.

Warte eben immernoch auf eine antwort -.-


----------



## Schulle (29. Juni 2018)

OMG  D.h. aber die Räder die jetzt zur Auslieferung gebracht werden, sind doch hoffentlich alle iO? Ich bekomme wirklich langsam kalte Füsse. Warum meldet sich der Canyon-Support nicht mal hier dazu? Ich meine wenn nicht hier, wo trifft man sonst so viele Spectral-Biker? Nicht zu verstehen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (29. Juni 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Kann sowas echt nicht verstehen... sowas muss doch in der Entwicklung auffallen...
> Aber bei neuen Kameras das selbe! Übelste Bugs in Standardeinstellungen, die echt jeder User sofort bemerkt...


Der Riß ist ein Problem in der Fertigung...und da fällt nicht jeder Fehler sofort auf. 

Immerhin reagiert Canyon offen und schnell.



EllisGambor schrieb:


> Was wäre den an Aufwand nötig ? Bei mir knarz es bei Gewichtsverlagerung.



1) Erstmal versuchen das Geräusch im Stand zu reproduzieren
2) Versuchen zu orten wo es herkommt (mit den Fingern fühlen ist teilweise auch möglich)
3) Alles in diesem Bereich ordentlich reinigen und fetten.

Mein Rad ist mittlerweile Geräuschfrei.

Ich hatte immer ein leichtes Knarzen/Ticken/Knistern wenn ich Kettenspannung aufgebaut habe und sobald die Spannung weg war, gab es dieses Geräusch. Es kam aus dem hinteren Rahmen Dreieck Antriebsseite (Horst-Link). Also alles frisch montiert: Schaltwerk, Schaltauge, Horst-Link Lager Schraube und dieses Abdeck-Blech direkt am Lager, welches mit zwei Schrauben befestigt ist. Diese zwei Schrauben habe ich erst angezogen, nachdem die Lagerschraube fest war. Überall wo Metall auf Metall trifft, leicht Fett dazwischen.

Hier auf dem Bild sieht man den Aufbau des Horst-Link Lagerung. Sehr geil finde ich übrigens dass Canyon auch am Horst-Link die Lager nochmal beidseitig zusätzlich durch Quad-Ringe (blau) abgedichtet hat....voll der Aufwand, den man nicht mal an Rahmen der >3500*€ Grenze findet. Bei Canyon gibt es für deutlich weniger ein komplettes Rad .





Quelle:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/2018-canyon-spectral-unveiled/canyon-spectral-bearings


----------



## r3xxor (29. Juni 2018)

Mail kam grade an mit der Option bei Ihnen vorbei zu kommen oder zusenden zu lassen. 
Lasse es zusenden und gehe in Bikeshop meiner wahl. 
Ärgerlich halt nur dass die Strebe erst ab KW 30 versandt werden kann.. Sprich, bis man wieder auf dem Bike sitzt, wird es KW 31 (30.07+)


----------



## superwutze (29. Juni 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Was wäre den an Aufwand nötig ? Bei mir knarz es bei Gewichtsverlagerung.


disclaimer: die suche nach knack- und knarzursachen kann manchmal zur suche nach der nadel im heuhaufen werden. ein strategischer rundumschlag wie von @Grashalm beschrieben ist mitunter sinnvoller als detailarbeit. was ich hier beschreibe ist ein ergebnis meiner erfahrungen, es gibt sicher noch unzählige andere methoden (ich will ja keinen flame-war starten, aber das brunox-deo ist mist ).

so alle zwei bis drei ausfahrten stehen bei mir folgende schritte an:
.) gleitflächen bei gabel und dämpfer feucht-, danach trockenwischen. auf alle schmutzabstreiferlippen jeweils einen tropfen motor- oder maschinenöl geben und warten, bis das öl rundherum gewandert ist. ordentlich mit dem bike rumspringen, danach alle ölrückstände gut abwischen. damit verhindert man die knackgeräusche bei der federung.
.) hinterachse ausbauen, alles gut abwischen (besonders diese sehr zerbrechlich wirkende alu-scheibe). alles mit einer dünnen schicht montagepaste versehen (ebenfalls wieder besonders diese ....) und mit dem richtigen drehmoment (?!?) wieder einbauen. das verhindert ein knacken vom hinterbau wenns bergauf geht und man fester reinsteigt. in meinem fall war das reproduzierbar wenn man die hinterbremse anzieht und das pedal belastet.
.) beide räder raus (sram cage lock ist schon eine feine sache), bremsbeläge raus, alle 8 kolben leicht reindrücken. meinen center-block rein und bremshebel pumpen. bremsbeläge um 180° drehen und alles wieder einbauen. nochmal hebel pumpen. das zentriert die bremskolben und dadurch auch die beläge im sattel. damit hat die scheibe das maximale spiel, das sattelzentrieren wird auch deutlich erleichtert bzw. sogar überflüssig. das verhindert ein sehr seltsames geräusch nach dessen lösung ich ewig gesucht habe. die stollen der magic mary erzeugten bei etwa 35km/h eine resonanz in der bremsscheibe, die daraufhin pulsierend am sattel streifte. das rotieren der bremsbeläge sorgt für einen gleichmässigen abrieb, damit kann man sie viel länger verwenden.

je nach bedarf zerlege ich das pressfit-gxp-lager. das geht sehr leicht und rasch und ohne spezialwerkzeug (ausgenommen drehmomentschlüssel) und es ist überraschend, wieviel dreck (steinchen!) sich da drin sammelt.
auch noch eine erwähnung wert: das rad mal eine nacht kopfüber stehen lassen. damit rinnt das öl in der gabel zu den schaumstoffpölsterchen unterhalb der schmutzabstreifer. ich weiss aber gar nicht, ob die pike dort öl oder pölsterchen hat , das ist so eine alte angewohnheit die sich aber auszahlen kann. nach einer winterausfahrt kam eine menge wasser irgendwo aus den hinteren rohren als ich das rad umgedreht hatte! auf jeden fall kann vorhandenes öl mal dorthin rinnen, wo es ihm die schwerkraft normalerweise verbietet, kann nicht schaden.

das ganze (ohne tretlager) ist ein zeitaufwand von etwa 15min und erschlägt in meinem fall alle störenden geräusche. einen grossen einfluss hatte die gx-kette. seit der x01 ist das rad wesentlich leiser und das schalten deutlich exakter geworden.

vielleicht hilft das ja dem einen oder anderen.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (29. Juni 2018)

also bei meinem 9.0 hilft regelmäßiges sauber machen und kette geschmeidig halten!


----------



## chorge (29. Juni 2018)

Spectral CF9.0 Pro bestellt und geliefert Anfang Mai... gehört meiner besseren Hälfte, wird aber nicht geschont!!
(Bislang) zum Glück weder Mail noch Riss!


----------



## chorge (29. Juni 2018)

r3xxor schrieb:


> Mail kam grade an mit der Option bei Ihnen vorbei zu kommen oder zusenden zu lassen.
> Lasse es zusenden und gehe in Bikeshop meiner wahl.
> Ärgerlich halt nur dass die Strebe erst ab KW 30 versandt werden kann.. Sprich, bis man wieder auf dem Bike sitzt, wird es KW 31 (30.07+)


Wann hast du deines gekauft?


----------



## superwutze (30. Juni 2018)

hab gerade meine selbstzentrierenden bleed-blöcke überarbeitet. nachdem man die nicht nur zum bleeden sondern eben auch zum raschen kolbenzentrieren verwenden kann lade ich die 3d-druck dateien hier mal hoch, zur freien verwendung! ich habe meine mit 75% infill gedruckt, damit sind sie stabil genug um nicht zerquetscht zu werden, bei 50% hatte ich sichtbare abdrücke der kolben und sie waren dann auch nur noch schwer zu entfernen.
sie passen perfekt in die sram guide s4 bremssättel, die aussparungen sind (wie auch die kolben) unterschiedlich gross, daher einsetzrichtung beachten!
edit: ich habe ein paar fotos angehängt um den sinn dieses teils zu verdeutlichen: nicht alle bremskolben bewegen sich gleich leichtgängig, das wäre technisch kaum möglich. der standard bleed block ist 11mm und wird durch nichts zentriert gehalten, es kann also dort schon zu differenzen kommen. wenn die beläge etwas abgefahren sind, kommt es allein durch das ranpumpen schon leicht zu ungleichem weg der kolben und damit ist der ganze sattel nicht mehr zentriert über der scheibe montierbar. meine blöcke sitzen immer zentriert im sattel und durch die verschiedenen stärken werden weniger pumpvorgänge benötigt um die beläge anzupressen. die exaktere ausrichtung schont auch die beläge und sorgt für gleichmässigeren abrieb.


----------



## radev (1. Juli 2018)

After the first pictures of a crack frame I saw here I looked at my bike and there it was. A few emails back and forth and the bike was picked up on the 4th of June from my home address in Bulgaria. On the 25th the bike was back. The information flow is slow and not that big (didn't receive shipping info and tracking when the bike was sent back) but thats ok. Thinking about it 3 weeks without a bike but serviced in the factory is better then relying on my LBC. The option of shipping me the chainstay actually wasn't available and I didn't push for it. They wanted to inspect the bike and thats ok since now they can warn fellow Spectral rider. My bike is black AL 7, shipped march as far as I can remember after I changed my order from the CF 8 after adding more time for delivery, I decided to go with the available AL 7. I love the Shimano brakes and group set (immediately converted x1 with absolute black oval). The bike rides great and I couldn't be more happy with my choice


----------



## frechehex (1. Juli 2018)

Ich habe heute die Jungfernfahrt mit meinem Spectral CF8.0 gemacht. Keine Ahnung was manche von euch zu bemängeln haben....
Das Bike ist der Hammer - einfach nur genial. Ich fahre die Maxxis Reifen, tubeless. Super Reifen, in jedem Gelände griffig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK0310 (1. Juli 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen.
Ich möchte auch gern meine Erfahrungen zum Spectral zum besten geben. 
Kurz zu mir: 
Ich bin 1,85 groß, habe eine sl vom 88 cm und wiege 105 kg. 
Ich habe mir das spectral cf 8.0 gekauft und habe es nun seit einer Woche. Die ersten 100 km sind nun runter und so dachte ich mir, ich gebe hier ein kurzes Fazit ab.
Ich fahre seit sechs Jahren ein canyon strive al 8.0. Nachdem es mittlerweile so ist, dass ich die meisten Touren mit meiner besseren Hälfte fahre, musste ein neues Bike her ;-) gesagt getan und so habe ich am 10.06. bestellt. Ganze zwei Wochen später habe ich das Bike schon bekommen. An dieser Stelle großes Lob an canyon, dass es trotz Lieferzeit im August nach so kurzer Zeit schon bei mir ist. Und was soll ich sagen. Das Bike ist genial. Es geht deutlich besser als mein strive und bietet bergab auch genügend Reserven. Alles ist super. Ich habe keinerlei knacken oder andere Geräusche. Alles läuft einwandfrei. Ich bin also rundum zufrieden mit dem Bike.


----------



## Schulle (1. Juli 2018)

Danke für Eure beiden positiven Feedbacks. Das lässt mich hoffen 

@MK0310 Welche Rahmengröße hast Du Dir denn bestellt?


----------



## MK0310 (1. Juli 2018)

@Schulle 
Sorry. Das wäre noch ne Info gewesen, die in meinen Post gemusst hätte ;-) hab ich vergessen.
Ich habe mir eines in L bestellt. Passt perfekt. Auch mein Strive hatte ich schon in L.


----------



## Grashalm (1. Juli 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Danke für Eure beiden positiven Feedbacks. Das lässt mich hoffen
> 
> @MK0310 Welche Rahmengröße hast Du Dir denn bestellt?



Kettenstreben mit Rissen, lose Schrauben und Knacken gibt es im Angebot bei *jedem* Hersteller. Deshalb muß man nicht das gesamte Bike in Frage stellen.


----------



## superwutze (1. Juli 2018)

ich kann @MK0310 voll zustimmen: rundum zufrieden mit dem bike! und heute hab ich endlich meines einmal ausserhalb der badewanne fotografiert


----------



## chorge (1. Juli 2018)

Hier das CF9.0 Pro meiner besseren Hälfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. Juli 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> ich kann @MK0310 voll zustimmen: rundum zufrieden mit dem bike! und heute hab ich endlich meines einmal ausserhalb der badewanne fotografiert
> Anhang anzeigen 747892



Die Schutzbleche sind schon, naja, sehr groß...  Sie zerstören das Gesamtbild total. 

Wie wäre es noch mit Reflektoren in den Speichen und an den Pedalen?


----------



## Schulle (1. Juli 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Kettenstreben mit Rissen, lose Schrauben und Knacken gibt es im Angebot bei *jedem* Hersteller. Deshalb muß man nicht das gesamte Bike in Frage stellen.



Mache ich ja gar nicht. Deshalb habe ich mich ja nach meinem RADON-Race Bike für ein Canyon-AM entschieden . Wollte halt nur mal wieder was positives lesen 

@MK0310  Danke für Deine Rückinfo. Habe mich bei 1,86 und 0,88 SL auch für L entschieden. Freu mich schon wie Bolle


----------



## l.o.k.i (2. Juli 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Al6.0 im Februar erhalten und auf die Schnelle auch keinen Riss feststellen koennen. Werd's mal am Wochenende sauber machen und genauer inspizieren.



Bike am Wochenende schoen sauber gemacht und bei gutem Licht ist auch bei mir der Riss sichtbar. Aergerlich


----------



## M_on_Centurion (2. Juli 2018)

Gibt‘s hier Fahrerinnen aus Raum München, Nürnberg oder alternativ Regensburg mit XS-Rahmen? 
Ich würde gerne mal eins probesitzen. 
Notfalls würde auch ein S gehen.


----------



## r3xxor (2. Juli 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Wann hast du deines gekauft?





r3xxor schrieb:


> CF 8.0
> 07.01 bestellt
> 10.02 abgeholt
> 
> ...


----------



## hg2 (2. Juli 2018)

Habe auch einen Riss
Und warte auch noch auf Antwort.
Ich will nicht auf das Bike verzichten habe kein Ersatz zur Hand.
Was macht ihr mit dem Bike in der Zwischenzeit, ist es keine Lösung den Riss einfach zu Schweissen, bis die neue Stebe verfügbar ist.(Notreparatur)
Sollte doch kein Problem sein die Strebe zu schweissen beim Motorrad wird das ja auch gemacht.
Was meint Ihr?
Der Fahrzeugbauer dem ich den Riss gezeigt habe meinte, das sei keine grosse Sache?


----------



## Mehrsau (2. Juli 2018)

hg2 schrieb:


> Habe auch einen Riss
> Und warte auch noch auf Antwort.
> Ich will nicht auf das Bike verzichten habe kein Ersatz zur Hand.
> Was macht ihr mit dem Bike in der Zwischenzeit, ist es keine Lösung den Riss einfach zu Schweissen, bis die neue Stebe verfügbar ist.(Notreparatur)
> ...



Und dann bricht dein Rahmen aus einem möglicherweise völlig anderen Grund. Und schwups kann Canyon die Garantie verweigern.


----------



## superwutze (2. Juli 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Die Schutzbleche sind schon, naja, sehr groß...  Sie zerstören das Gesamtbild total.
> 
> Wie wäre es noch mit Reflektoren in den Speichen und an den Pedalen?


ist das wirklich ein kriterium? du würdest also ein für dich schlechteres bike fahren, nur weil es besser aussieht?
wenn reflektoren mein bike und mich vor schneematsch und schlamm schützen würden, dann hätte ich sie längst montiert


----------



## Deep_Innocence (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten MTB ´kens. 
Ich möchte von meinem Hardtail auf ein schönes Fully wechseln. Aktuell habe ich mich auf 3 Bikes eingeschossen.

- Spectral
- Strive
- Torque 

Fahren möchte ich definitiv etwas mehr abwärtslastig, jedoch soll man auch mal den Berg aus eigener Kraft hochkommen.
Ich werde wenn ich Zeit habe auch mal Canyon vorbeifahren und mir die Gerätschaften anschauen und Probe fahren.

Im Grunde würde das Spectral, wohl für Alles was ich brauche reichen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich es dann nicht recht schnell an die Grenzen bringe und mir dann doch mehr wünsche... Das wäre schade.

Daher meine Frage, was geht mit dem Spectral so, ist es wirklich auch hart im nehmen, oder doch eher das bessere Tourenbike?

Gruß Eric


----------



## hg2 (3. Juli 2018)

r3xxor schrieb:


> Mail kam grade an mit der Option bei Ihnen vorbei zu kommen oder zusenden zu lassen.
> Lasse es zusenden und gehe in Bikeshop meiner wahl.
> Ärgerlich halt nur dass die Strebe erst ab KW 30 versandt werden kann.. Sprich, bis man wieder auf dem Bike sitzt, wird es KW 31 (30.07+)


Hallo kannst du mir bitte Helfen, ich wollte das Bike nicht einsenden aber die bestehen drauf und wollen nichts wissen, daß die Strebe versendet werden kann.
Hast du den Auszug aus dem Mail für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (3. Juli 2018)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten MTB ´kens.
> Ich möchte von meinem Hardtail auf ein schönes Fully wechseln. Aktuell habe ich mich auf 3 Bikes eingeschossen.
> 
> - Spectral
> ...



Kommt ganz drauf an wie du fährst. Ich denke aber wenn du vom hardtail kommst bist du mit dem Spectral aber bestimmt erstmal 
ganz gut bedient was Abfahrtsqualität angeht. War das HT ein 29er? dann würde ich mal noch das Jeffsy 29 als sehr sehr guten allrounder ins Feld führen. Ich denke torque ist erstmal too much...außer duwillst regelmäßig in Park.


----------



## r3xxor (3. Juli 2018)

hg2 schrieb:


> Hallo kannst du mir bitte Helfen, ich wollte das Bike nicht einsenden aber die bestehen drauf und wollen nichts wissen, daß die Strebe versendet werden kann.
> Hast du den Auszug aus dem Mail für mich?


 
Hm ich hatte aussagekräftige Fotos mitgesendet... Hast du dein Bike evtl demoliert oder sowas, dass Sie sich das jetzt genauer anschauen wollen? Sieht der Riss bei dir genau so aus wie auf dem Foto der Mail?



Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten MTB ´kens.
> Ich möchte von meinem Hardtail auf ein schönes Fully wechseln. Aktuell habe ich mich auf 3 Bikes eingeschossen.
> 
> - Spectral
> ...


Das Bike hat eine Bikepark Freigabe. Wenn du viel springen willst mit dem Bike, dann würde ich evtl das Torque nehmen. Ansonsten kann ich sagen abwärts geht mit dem Spectral echt super. Würde aber trotzdem mal vorbei fahren und ggf Probefahren etc.



Edit:
Habe gestern eine Mail bekommen, dass die Strebe voraussichtlich diese Woche versendet wird. Das wäre so mega <3


----------



## Deep_Innocence (3. Juli 2018)

Das HT ist 26". 29" habe ich generell schon mal getestet und ich habe mich überhaupt nicht wohlgefühlt.

Also generell ist es keine Option, erst mal was kleineres zu kaufen und dann auf zu stocken. Geld verbrennen, ist nichts für mich.
Okey ja das Spectral hat die gleiche Kategorie wie das Strive...

Ich werde ohnehin nicht drumherum kommen, bei Canyon vorbei zu schauen... sind halt 450km... -.- 

YT stand auch mal auf meiner Liste, allerdings mit der E13 Sattelstütze is das nix für mich... die hat nur 4 Postionen... würde schon gern stufenlos verstellen...


----------



## MyChaOS (3. Juli 2018)

Ich hab des Jahr überlegt ob strive oder spectral, torque war bei mir von vorn herein raus. Hab auch überlegt ob ich mir evtl mehr federweg wünsch, bin aber voll zufrieden mit dem spectral. Fahre vor allem naturtrails hauptsächlich s2/s3 mit auch mal mit längeren tragestrecken im uphill. Daher war gewicht dann der Ausschlag.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (3. Juli 2018)

Ich wollte wenn dann eh noch auf das neue Strive warten. Die neue Geo find ich super schön. Aber ich vermute, dass es 2019 nur noch mit 29" erscheinen wird. 

Vom Gewicht her nehmen die sich nicht viel. Das Spectral wiegt ja auch schon 14,5 kg... Zumindest in ALU, daher kommt auch nur das 6.0 in Frage, da mir 2 fach Antrieb nicht mehr ans Rad kommt und Carbon erst recht nicht.


----------



## r3xxor (3. Juli 2018)

Darf man Fragen warum Carbon ausscheidet? Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Deep_Innocence (3. Juli 2018)

Persönliche Erfahrungen nicht, aber aus dem Bekanntenkreis.
Bei Stürzen lässt sich eine evtl. Beschädigung nur sehr Aufwändig prüfen. Das ist mir etwas zu heikel. 
Auch schreiben viele Radträgerhersteller vor, dass man besser keine Carbonrahmen befestigen soll. Ist bestimmt auch eher mit doppelt Hosenträger und Seil...
Die Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber dem Mehrpreis ist es mir irgendwie nicht so wert.


----------



## Pablo P. (3. Juli 2018)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Ich wollte wenn dann eh noch auf das neue Strive warten. Die neue Geo find ich super schön. Aber ich vermute, dass es 2019 nur noch mit 29" erscheinen wird.
> 
> Vom Gewicht her nehmen die sich nicht viel. Das Spectral wiegt ja auch schon 14,5 kg... Zumindest in ALU, daher kommt auch nur das 6.0 in Frage, da mir 2 fach Antrieb nicht mehr ans Rad kommt und Carbon erst recht nicht.



Die 14,5 kg stammen noch aus den fehlerhaften Anfangstagen der Canyon Webseite, nehme ich an... Zumindest ohne Pedale sollte das 6.0 in M oder L zwischen 13.5 und 13.9 liegen, wenn ich den Thread hier richtig in Erinnerung habe. In der aktuellen Mountainbike ist es in M auch mit 13,5 kg angegeben. 

Ich persönlich glaube ja mittlerweile, dass viele (inkl. mir) mit überdimensionierten Federwegen rumfahren. Wennst nicht grad springst und springst und springst dürfte das Spectral m.E. hervorragend passen. Mit den heutigen 150mm Fahrwerken kann man  schon SEHR gut das Gas stehen lassen - und man wobbelt halt nicht so im Federweg rum wie bei nem 170er oder gar 180er Fahrwerk. Aber klar, das sind Präferenzen eines jeden einzelnen, und wie gesagt, ab nem gewissen Grad der Brachialität machen die Federwege auf jeden Fall Sinn... my 2 Cents...


----------



## superwutze (3. Juli 2018)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten MTB ´kens.
> Ich möchte von meinem Hardtail auf ein schönes Fully wechseln. Aktuell habe ich mich auf 3 Bikes eingeschossen.
> 
> - Spectral
> ...


was allgemein auch sehr stark unterschätzt wird ist das gewicht des fahrers. physikalisch geht das gewicht bei dämpferfragen linear ein, die freigaben sind (soweit ich mich erinnere) auf ein gesamtgewicht von 120kg (fahrer + ausrüstung + rad) bezogen. wenn man da deutlich drunter liegt hat das rad noch eine ganze menge reserven und die federung steckt natürlich auch weit mehr weg.



Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Ich wollte wenn dann eh noch auf das neue Strive warten. Die neue Geo find ich super schön. Aber ich vermute, dass es 2019 nur noch mit 29" erscheinen wird.
> 
> Vom Gewicht her nehmen die sich nicht viel. Das Spectral wiegt ja auch schon 14,5 kg... Zumindest in ALU, daher kommt auch nur das 6.0 in Frage, da mir 2 fach Antrieb nicht mehr ans Rad kommt und Carbon erst recht nicht.


und genau da finde ich das hybrid-konzept carbon-rahmen/alu hinterbau enorm gut. meistens sind es ja die streben die als erste brechen. wobei die schweissnaht-affäre leider kein gutes licht auf den alu hinterbau wirft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep_Innocence (3. Juli 2018)

Irgendwie scheint mir der Aufpreis für Carbon es nicht wert zu sein. Aber eine wirkliche Erfahrung habe ich jetzt nicht. 
Hätte jedoch gern mein Budget in gute Parts gesteckt.

Generell sieht man häufig, dass das gute Enduro/DH Bike zur Eisdiele und wieder nach Hause getragen wird, soll vorkommen.
Ich will nur vermeiden, mich hinterher zu ärgern, wenn es nicht reicht/taugt... Bei sowas kenn ich mich aus ^^
Ging mir beim Auto auch schon so...
Generell finde ich das 7.0 total unntötig... 
Hat jemand einen Vergleich von der Kind Shock zur Reverb? lohnt sich der Aufpreis? 
Die Entscheidung fällt mir leider schwer.


----------



## Twixterrider (3. Juli 2018)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint mir der Aufpreis für Carbon es nicht wert zu sein. Aber eine wirkliche Erfahrung habe ich jetzt nicht.
> Hätte jedoch gern mein Budget in gute Parts gesteckt.
> 
> Generell sieht man häufig, dass das gute Enduro/DH Bike zur Eisdiele und wieder nach Hause getragen wird, soll vorkommen.
> ...



Nabend,
ich stehe gerade vor der selben Entscheidung. Bin Jahre mein Strive gefahren. Dies ist nun verkauft und es soll ein neues Canyon her.
Spectral wäre ideal für Touren. Jedoch mit dem Ziel bergab auf Trails und selten im Park es stehen zu lassen, hätte ich auch das Gefühl es an seine Grenzen zu bringen. Durfte heute das Torque probefahren & bin ziemlich begeistert wie gut, trotz überdimensioniert Federweg, es sich doch fahren lässt.
Bin hin & her gerissen.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (3. Juli 2018)

Was meinst du mit gut, überdimensioniert?
Dass es sich trotz massiv Federweg gut treten lässt?


----------



## Twixterrider (3. Juli 2018)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit gut, überdimensioniert?
> Dass es sich trotz massiv Federweg gut treten lässt?


Sorry, ja. Klar tritt sich ein Spectral bestimmt noch effektiver. Aber selbst beim Torque fand ich es schon recht effizient für den Federweg. Mit dem alten Torque nicht mehr zu vergleichen!


----------



## Deep_Innocence (3. Juli 2018)

Ah okey cool. Ja Touren wollte ich zwar schon noch bissl fahren, aber halt nicht mehr nur noch. Sonst könnte ich mein 100 mm XC auch behalten ^^


----------



## LittleR3dCar (3. Juli 2018)

Wie wird denn hier „an die Grenzen bringen“ definiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solo010 (3. Juli 2018)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten MTB ´kens.
> Ich möchte von meinem Hardtail auf ein schönes Fully wechseln. Aktuell habe ich mich auf 3 Bikes eingeschossen.
> 
> - Spectral
> ...



Ich stand vor kurzem vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung wie du. Habe bisher ein Canyon Hardtail gefahren und wollte noch ein entsprechendes Fully. Für mich war jedoch nur Strive und Spectral ne Option. Habe mich dann letztendlich für das Spectral Al 6.0 entschieden und bin bisher super happy damit. Fahre weitgehend Trails zu denen ich erst einmal hinfahre auf div. Wegen. Alles kein Problem damit auch bergauf geht es echt super. 
Ich kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## Deep_Innocence (4. Juli 2018)

Also ich vermute, dass ich wohl keine 2 m Gaps springen werde ^^ 
Ich meine, in der "Parkfreigabe" steht dabei, dass die Lager etc. häufiger geprüft werden müssen.
Wie auch immer sich das wieder definiert... Ist wohl nur ne Teilfreigabe. DAS meine ich mit "an die Grenzen bringen".
Canyon schreibt das bestimmt nicht ohne Grund so rein.

Also vom Gewicht her bringe ich aktuell 75kg bei ca. 1,76 m. 
Ich hab halt grad so gar keinen Vergleich, wie sich das eine oder das andere anfühlt.
Wahrscheinlich ist das Torque weit überdimensioniert für mich. 
Ich möchte mich nur später nicht ärgern.


----------



## Rick7 (4. Juli 2018)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Das HT ist 26". 29" habe ich generell schon mal getestet und ich habe mich überhaupt nicht wohlgefühlt.
> 
> Also generell ist es keine Option, erst mal was kleineres zu kaufen und dann auf zu stocken. Geld verbrennen, ist nichts für mich.
> Okey ja das Spectral hat die gleiche Kategorie wie das Strive...
> ...





Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Ich wollte wenn dann eh noch auf das neue Strive warten. Die neue Geo find ich super schön. Aber ich vermute, dass es 2019 nur noch mit 29" erscheinen wird.
> 
> Vom Gewicht her nehmen die sich nicht viel. Das Spectral wiegt ja auch schon 14,5 kg... Zumindest in ALU, daher kommt auch nur das 6.0 in Frage, da mir 2 fach Antrieb nicht mehr ans Rad kommt und Carbon erst recht nicht.



Mir scheint du bist etwas engstirn....äh festgefahren in deinen Meinungen. Einfach n bisschen lockerer sehn das Ganze 
Mein Tipp für dich...Spectral vielleicht auch noch strive, aber never ever torque. Wenn du vorher nur 26" hardtail gefahren bist ist das Spectral eh schon ne neue Welt. 
Manche Leute die vom hardtail auf ein fully wechseln sind bei zu viel Federweg eher frustriert, weil die Kiste nicht mehr so marschiert und rumschwabbelt wie eine Hüpfburg 

Ich vermute das getestete 29er war auch n hardtail? race? etwas her? Einfach mal n aktuelles 29er testen und staunen 
Ach ja da war ja noch was...Jeffsy 29

VG


----------



## LittleR3dCar (4. Juli 2018)

Ich bringe bei 1,98 m und rund 100 kg Fahrgewicht auch im Park mit kleineren Sprüngen das Fahrwerk nicht annähernd in den Grenzbereich


----------



## Deep_Innocence (4. Juli 2018)

Naja der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. Ich war schon bei 650b sehr skeptisch, denn oft sagt uns der Markt, was wir toll finden sollen.
Der Mensch ist ein Rudeltier und wird sich meist dem Trend anpassen, ich sehe es ein wenig so, dass wenn die Entwicklung einer Sache nicht mehr viel Neues hervorbringt, dann lasse ich mir etwas neues einfallen und mache den Leuten weis, dass es das Maß der Dinge ist.
Ähnlich dem E-bike.

Ich habe mich glaub vor nem Jahr schon mal umgesehen und mich auch auf 29" gesetzt, war aber ein Fully.. Das war dann der absolute Overkill... für mein Gefühl riesige Laufräder.

Oft lässt sich Messbares halt einfach nicht mit dem persönlichen Empfinden vergleichen.
Das mit der Hüpfburg ist ne super Metapher.
Ja mein HT marschiert gut voran, fahre zudem aktuell noch mit Klicks, das wird eh noch ne Umstellung für mich.


----------



## r3xxor (4. Juli 2018)

also ich bin mit meinem 8.0er spectral (carbon rahmen, alu hinterbau) jetzt auch schon die ein oder andere tour gefahren und das geht super... am anfang klein bissel gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil ich mein HT gewohnt bin, aber nach der zweiten dritten tour wars komplett geil..

Mache es zzt so.. wenn ich weiß dass die Tour recht easy ist dann HT, wenn die Tour Traillastig is dann das spectral, weils vom berghochfahren halt auch echt super geht. 
kommt mmn halt auch stark auf reifendruck an.. wenn ich tour fahren knalle ich natürlich mehr luft rein wie wenn ich jetzt nur trails oder park fahre.

bzgl Hinterbau skandal, Die neue Strebe sollte laut DHL Tracking heute ankommen.


----------



## Rick7 (4. Juli 2018)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Naja der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. Ich war schon bei 650b sehr skeptisch, denn oft sagt uns der Markt, was wir toll finden sollen.
> Der Mensch ist ein Rudeltier und wird sich meist dem Trend anpassen, ich sehe es ein wenig so, dass wenn die Entwicklung einer Sache nicht mehr viel Neues hervorbringt, dann lasse ich mir etwas neues einfallen und mache den Leuten weis, dass es das Maß der Dinge ist.
> Ähnlich dem E-bike.
> 
> ...



Komisch, ich bin als Zwerg von 26 Zoll auf 29 umgestiegen und mich hats null gejuckt. Im Gegenteil ich will nie wieder 26 Zoll aufm trail fahren, ich merke das schon extrem (positiv)

Wieso Umstellung?...fährst halt weiter mit clickies und gut is  Flats sind eh doof (uiuiui duck und weg)


----------



## Deep_Innocence (4. Juli 2018)

Ja das will ich dir gern glauben, aber das ist eben alles Geschmackssache. 
Ich finde Klicks zum sprinten und am langen Berg echt geil, aber in technischen Passagen hat es mich nicht erst einmal zerlegt... ^^


----------



## superwutze (4. Juli 2018)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Also ich vermute, dass ich wohl keine 2 m Gaps springen werde ^^
> Ich meine, in der "Parkfreigabe" steht dabei, dass die Lager etc. häufiger geprüft werden müssen.
> Wie auch immer sich das wieder definiert... Ist wohl nur ne Teilfreigabe. DAS meine ich mit "an die Grenzen bringen".
> Canyon schreibt das bestimmt nicht ohne Grund so rein.
> ...


warum keine 2m gaps? die kategorien geben ja nur sprunghöhen an, die sprungweite hat ja keine auswirkung auf das einfedern. 2m gaps sind (wenn alles gut eingestellt ist) mit dem spectral kein problem, schon gar nicht bei deinem gewicht! das torque federt deswegen ja nicht mehr energie weg, es hat nur mehr federweg über den die wirkung verteilt ist.


Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Naja der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier. Ich war schon bei 650b sehr skeptisch, denn oft sagt uns der Markt, was wir toll finden sollen.
> Der Mensch ist ein Rudeltier und wird sich meist dem Trend anpassen, ich sehe es ein wenig so, dass wenn die Entwicklung einer Sache nicht mehr viel Neues hervorbringt, dann lasse ich mir etwas neues einfallen und mache den Leuten weis, dass es das Maß der Dinge ist.
> Ähnlich dem E-bike.
> 
> ...


ich komme auch direkt von einem 26" ht. 29er sind mir einfach zu gross und 26er bekommt man nicht mehr wirklich. das war die ganze entscheidungsgrundlage, es blieben nur noch 650b. bin aber absolut damit zufrieden. mehr laufruhe und genauso wendig.
und klicks fahre ich seit über 25 jahren. überall. alles reine gewohnheitssache. am spectral habe ich die shimano pdm-8020, da kann ich auch ausklicken und hab dann mehr als nur das winzige bindungspedal zum draufstehen. war im winter bei tiefschnee und eis sehr praktisch. ein fuss ausgeklickt mittig am pedal, der andere rutscht am boden mit.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (4. Juli 2018)

Ich meinte bei 2m eher die Höhe. Vll etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich baller aktuell mit meinem XC die Trails runter. Das schlägt gerade beim Wurzeln schon ordentlich an den Handgelenken... ^^
Mir geben die Klicks einfach ein unsicheres Gefühl und ich fahre die jetzt auch schon seit 5 Jahren, aber jetzt am Wochenende hat es sich wieder gezeigt. Abhang runter weggerutscht und langgemacht und der eine Fuß hin noch drin ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (4. Juli 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer ein leichtes Knarzen/Ticken/Knistern wenn ich Kettenspannung aufgebaut habe und sobald die Spannung weg war, gab es dieses Geräusch. Es kam aus dem hinteren Rahmen Dreieck Antriebsseite (Horst-Link). Also alles frisch montiert: Schaltwerk, Schaltauge, Horst-Link Lager Schraube und dieses Abdeck-Blech direkt am Lager, welches mit zwei Schrauben befestigt ist. Diese zwei Schrauben habe ich erst angezogen, nachdem die Lagerschraube fest war. Überall wo Metall auf Metall trifft, leicht Fett dazwischen.



Meines knarzt auch ganz leicht unter Kettenzug aus dem Bereich des Hinterbaus... Hab jetzt heute auf der Tour mal die Steckachse mehrfach losgedreht und kräftig angezogen, zunächst ohne Erfolg...
Dann hab ich die Achse mal bei etwas eingefedertem Hinterbau angezogen... Ergebniss: Ruhe auf dem Rest der Tour... endlich....

Könntet Ihr ja mal ausprobieren, vielleicht hilfts dem einen oder anderen....


----------



## EllisGambor (4. Juli 2018)

Zum knarzen, schnappt euch ne ordentliche Ladung Fett und schmiert alle Gelenke. Hat bei mir Wunder bewirkt ich habe nun null knarzen 

Canyon geht teils *sehr* sparsam damit um...


----------



## Deep_Innocence (5. Juli 2018)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage zu den Steckachsen.
Aktuell hab ich noch normale Klemmspanner. Da hab ich immer das Problem, dass beim Wiedereinbau des Vorderrades die Scheibe schleift.
Sattel war vorher natürlich schön ausgerichtet. Aber wohl auf Grund von Einspanntoleranzen lässt sich das Rad nicht exakt gleich einbauen.

Hab mir sagen lassen bei Steckachsen soll es so etwas nicht mehr geben.


----------



## tnk (5. Juli 2018)

Deep_Innocence schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage zu den Steckachsen.
> Aktuell hab ich noch normale Klemmspanner. Da hab ich immer das Problem, dass beim Wiedereinbau des Vorderrades die Scheibe schleift.
> Sattel war vorher natürlich schön ausgerichtet. Aber wohl auf Grund von Einspanntoleranzen lässt sich das Rad nicht exakt gleich einbauen.
> 
> Hab mir sagen lassen bei Steckachsen soll es so etwas nicht mehr geben.


Das hast du dir richtig sagen lassen, ist wirklich ein Segen


----------



## r3xxor (5. Juli 2018)

tnk schrieb:


> Das hast du dir richtig sagen lassen, ist wirklich ein Segen


stimme ich zu


----------



## Deep_Innocence (5. Juli 2018)

Geil. Allein das wäre schon ein Grund fürn neues Bike... 
Ich hab das so satt ^^


----------



## Heinemma (5. Juli 2018)

Hi. Hat jemand nähere Infos zur aktuellen Liefersituation bei Canyon? Mein Spectral AL 6.0 in XL hätte nach einwöchiger Verzögerung letzte Woche versendet werden sollen. Das ist nachwievor auch der aktuelle Bestellstatus. Leider reagiert Canyon nicht auf meine Mails und auch per Telefon ist kein Durchkommen. Ich sehe langsam echt mein Bikeurlaub in Gefahr.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (5. Juli 2018)

Schau mal ins Torque Forum, da warten einige seit Monaten auf ihr Bike und werden schon ewig hingehalten. Haben Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Rahmen.

Die Mitarbeiter geben nur unverbindliche Aussagen raus, da hilft wohl nur Geduld üben.


----------



## imarv (6. Juli 2018)

Heinemma schrieb:


> Hi. Hat jemand nähere Infos zur aktuellen Liefersituation bei Canyon? Mein Spectral AL 6.0 in XL hätte nach einwöchiger Verzögerung letzte Woche versendet werden sollen. Das ist nachwievor auch der aktuelle Bestellstatus. Leider reagiert Canyon nicht auf meine Mails und auch per Telefon ist kein Durchkommen. Ich sehe langsam echt mein Bikeurlaub in Gefahr.


ich habe gerade eben so ein bike bestellt, vor 3 tagen war die lieferzeit laut website noch anfang august, dann auf einmal mitte september und in der auftragsbestätigung dann auf einmal 2 wochen später ende september.
ich habe mal eine email hingeschickt, mal sehen was sie sagen.
vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchez1980 (6. Juli 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Zum knarzen, schnappt euch ne ordentliche Ladung Fett und schmiert alle Gelenke. Hat bei mir Wunder bewirkt ich habe nun null knarzen
> 
> Canyon geht teils *sehr* sparsam damit um...


Hast du die Schrauben an den Lagern gelöst und demontiert oder nur Fett in die vorhandenen Spalten an den Lagern eingebracht?


----------



## EllisGambor (6. Juli 2018)

Sanchez1980 schrieb:


> Hast du die Schrauben an den Lagern gelöst und demontiert oder nur Fett in die vorhandenen Spalten an den Lagern eingebracht?



Schrauben gelöst und dann in die Spalten und innen die Schraube ordentlich, aber die Lager nicht ausgebaut.


----------



## Sanchez1980 (6. Juli 2018)

Danke


----------



## EllisGambor (6. Juli 2018)

Sanchez1980 schrieb:


> Danke


Ich hoffe es löst deine Probleme


----------



## Kreiswalker (7. Juli 2018)

Heinemma schrieb:


> Hi. Hat jemand nähere Infos zur aktuellen Liefersituation bei Canyon? Mein Spectral AL 6.0 in XL hätte nach einwöchiger Verzögerung letzte Woche versendet werden sollen. Das ist nachwievor auch der aktuelle Bestellstatus. Leider reagiert Canyon nicht auf meine Mails und auch per Telefon ist kein Durchkommen. Ich sehe langsam echt mein Bikeurlaub in Gefahr.



Moin,

bei mir hat sich ein-zwei Tage vor der Ankündigung per e-mail der Bestellstatus auf "in Vorbereitung"geändert. Also schau da weiterhin regelmäßig rein, da wirst dus wahrscheinlich als erstes erfahren, dass das bike bald da ist.


----------



## mtb84 (7. Juli 2018)

Ist hier jemand der sowohl das "alte" als auch das 2018 Spectral gefahren ist?
Mir kommt das neue bergauf deutlich anstrengender vor. Vorallem auf Asphaltstücken hab ich das Gefühl das Bike würde am Boden kleben bleiben. Liegts an der Bereifung? Beim alten bin ich vorne Baron 2.4 und hinten MKII 2.4 gefahren. Am neuen ist die Origninal Bereifung mit den 2,6er Maxxis drauf. Mit 1,5 bar vorne und 1,7 bar hinten.
Oder liegts am schwereren Rahmen? bzw. wieviel wiegt der neue AL Rahmen eigentlich? Der alte lag bei 3.010g soviel ich weiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Juli 2018)

mtb84 schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand der sowohl das "alte" als auch das 2018 Spectral gefahren ist?
> Mir kommt das neue bergauf deutlich anstrengender vor. Vorallem auf Asphaltstücken hab ich das Gefühl das Bike würde am Boden kleben bleiben. Liegts an der Bereifung? Beim alten bin ich vorne Baron 2.4 und hinten MKII 2.4 gefahren. Am neuen ist die Origninal Bereifung mit den 2,6er Maxxis drauf. Mit 1,5 bar vorne und 1,7 bar hinten.
> Oder liegts am schwereren Rahmen? bzw. wieviel wiegt der neue AL Rahmen eigentlich? Der alte lag bei 3.010g soviel ich weiss.



Die 2.6er Pummelreifen fressen ordentlich Energie. Und das Bike an sich ist ja auch schwerer. Da gehen, alles zusammen betrachtet, schon Körner bei drauf.


----------



## derduden (7. Juli 2018)

Spricht der, der offensichtlich nicht beide (wie gefragt) gefahren ist. Völlig sinnlose (abwertende: "Pummelreifen") Antwort also...


----------



## trailblitz (7. Juli 2018)

Merke bei 1,8-2,0bar keinen signifikanten Unterschied bzgl. Rollwiderstand zwischen Minion DHF2/Rekon  27,5-2.6 und 
HansDampf/Nobby Nic 26“-2,35

Sehr wohl aber was Grip angeht.
Die Maxxis sind einfach besser - kaum zu glauben wir hart man mit dem Minion bremsen oder sich in die Kurve legen kann.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Bereifung. Die 100g Mehrgewicht durch den Vordereifen sind unbedeutend.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Juli 2018)

derduden schrieb:


> Spricht der, der offensichtlich nicht beide (wie gefragt) gefahren ist. Völlig sinnlose (abwertende: "Pummelreifen") Antwort also...



Falsch, ich bin beide gefahren. Das alte als 7.0 Standard, das neue ebenfalls als AL 7.0, ohne sie jedoch zu besitzen. Ergebnis: s.o., weil die Pummelreifen mit 1,1 bar und 1,3 bar hinten gefahren wurden. Dafür wurden sie angeblich gemacht. Kannst deinen Blutdruck also wieder runterfahren, Konrad.

Ich fand das alte handlicher, spritziger. Das neue ist zwar von der Geometrie her besser, weil man mehr im Rad sitzt, aber ich würde sofort die Reifen auf welche mit "Normalmaß" wechseln.


----------



## mtb84 (7. Juli 2018)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich fand das alte handlicher, spritziger.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Das neue empfinde ich allgemein als etwas träger dafür aber auch stabiler.


----------



## MyChaOS (8. Juli 2018)

Oder vielleicht die Reifen bergauf mit etwas mehr Druck fahren, dann geht's nämlich ziemlich gut.
Der Unterschied im Druck ist super spürbar und man hört es auch


----------



## Sanchez1980 (8. Juli 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es löst deine Probleme


Bisher noch keine Probs. Aber n bisschen Wartung und Pflege schadet ja nicht.


----------



## EllisGambor (8. Juli 2018)

Ich bin übrigens gestern auf Tubless umgestiegen. Und was soll ich sagen HAMMER. 

Das Rad ist ja jetzt noch viel agiler aufgrund des mega geilen Grip 

Bin heute auf der Straße dank eines super lieben Autofahrer  eine ungewollte 180 Grad Kurve gefahren, der Lenker hat fast den Boden berührt und die Reifen hörten sich schon etwas brutal an, aber kein rutschen

Ich bilde mir ein es geht auf der Graden schneller als vorher, aber Berg auf etwas schwerer.


----------



## solo010 (9. Juli 2018)

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Bremsbeläge an der Guide bzw. welche sind empfehlenswert?


----------



## crossy-pietro (9. Juli 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Bremsbeläge an der Guide bzw. welche sind empfehlenswert?



Hatte stets die "SRAM organisch" drin (zufrieden), jedoch jetzt mal "(die roten)Trickstuff Power" probiert: sind gefühl bissiger. Empfehlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (9. Juli 2018)

Ich weiß, dass meine Frage schwer zu beantworten ist und viel mit Vorlieben zutun hat, ich stelle sie dennoch.
Ich werde mir das CF 8.0 bestellen und bin mir bei der Rahmengröße unsicher. Das PPS sagt Größe L. Ich bin 1,83 groß, meine Schrittlänge beträgt 86 cm. Vor 10 Jahren habe ich mir ein Hardtail bei Canyon bestellt. Habe mich damals am PPS orientiert und Größe L gekauft. Mir war das letztlich zu groß, ich saß zu gestreckt und mir taten der Rücken und der Allerwerteste weh. Nach nichtmal einem Jahr habe ich das Rad verkauft und mich dann bis vor vier Wochen ausschließlich im Classic-Bereich aufgehalten. Meine Räder entsprachen alle Größe M, damit kam ich gut klar. Davon, wie man jetzt optimalerweise auf einem All Mountain sitzen sollte, habe ich keine Vorstellung.


----------



## solo010 (9. Juli 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass meine Frage schwer zu beantworten ist und viel mit Vorlieben zutun hat, ich stelle sie dennoch.
> Ich werde mir das CF 8.0 bestellen und bin mir bei der Rahmengröße unsicher. Das PPS sagt Größe L. Ich bin 1,83 groß, meine Schrittlänge beträgt 86 cm. Vor 10 Jahren habe ich mir ein Hardtail bei Canyon bestellt. Habe mich damals am PPS orientiert und Größe L gekauft. Mir war das letztlich zu groß, ich saß zu gestreckt und mir taten der Rücken und der Allerwerteste weh. Nach nichtmal einem Jahr habe ich das Rad verkauft und mich dann bis vor vier Wochen ausschließlich im Classic-Bereich aufgehalten. Meine Räder entsprachen alle Größe M, damit kam ich gut klar. Davon, wie man jetzt optimalerweise auf einem All Mountain sitzen sollte, habe ich keine Vorstellung.



Also ich fahre ein Spectral in Größe M und bin bis jetzt damit super zufrieden (bin aber auch kein L bisher gefahren). Lag genau zwischen zwei Größen. Der PPS hat mir L empfohlen.  Habe mich dann jedoch für das kleinere entschieden, da ich bereits ein HT von Canyon ebenfalls in M fahre. Hier mal meine Daten 1,78 cm und Schrittlänge 84 cm. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja ein wenig.


----------



## .jan (9. Juli 2018)

Danke schonmal. Ich habe mich hier auch schon durch den thread gewühlt, um mal eine Tendenz zu bekommen.
Auch Canyon angeschrieben habe ich. Heute kam die Rückmeldung, ich solle mal meine Maße schicken. Ob da dann was anderes rauskommt?!
Das PPS zeigt ja nur eine Größe als Empfehlung an. Woher wusstest Du, dass Du zwischen zwei Größen liegst?


----------



## solo010 (9. Juli 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Danke schonmal. Ich habe mich hier auch schon durch den thread gewühlt, um mal eine Tendenz zu bekommen.
> Auch Canyon angeschrieben habe ich. Heute kam die Rückmeldung, ich solle mal meine Maße schicken. Ob da dann was anderes rauskommt?!
> Das PPS zeigt ja nur eine Größe als Empfehlung an. Woher wusstest Du, dass Du zwischen zwei Größen liegst?



Habe mal meine Größe um 1 cm verringert und die übrigen Daten gleich gelassen, dann spuckte der PPS bspw. die Größe M aus. Einfach mal ein wenig mit den Daten spielen ob sich da bei dir etwas ändert.


----------



## .jan (9. Juli 2018)

Das hatte ich auch schon probiert. Dann liege ich anscheinend auch zwischen M und L.

Edit: Wobei es bei mir nicht um 1 cm, sondern um 3 cm ging.


----------



## solo010 (9. Juli 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch schon probiert. Dann liege ich anscheinend auch zwischen M und L.
> 
> Edit: Wobei es bei mir nicht um 1 cm, sondern um 3 cm ging.



Im Prinzip musst du das für dich selbst entscheiden ob du lieber ein größeres oder kleineres Bike möchtest. Jeder hat da so sein Vorlieben, dem einen taugt ein kleineres verspielteres mehr und der andere mit ähnlichen Maßen sitzt lieber auf einem größeren Bike. Vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit, dass jemand bei dir in der Region ein Spectral in M oder L fährt, der dich mal Probesitzen lässt.


----------



## .jan (9. Juli 2018)

Ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Also, wenn jemand im Großraum Kiel eines in einer der beiden Größen hat, das ich mal Probesitzen darf, gern per PN melden!!


----------



## Deep_Innocence (9. Juli 2018)

Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. 
Ich würde gern im Raum München mal Probesitzen. Größe M


----------



## mtb84 (9. Juli 2018)

Ich hab heute festgestellt, dass sich nach jeder Fahrt die Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme (vom Hinterbau) lockert. Nach 2h rauf und runter ist sie noch mit ca. 8Nm statt 12 angezogen. Beim ersten Zusammenbauen des Bikes habe ich alle Schrauben kontrolliert und da ist mir auch schon aufgefallen dass die Schraube nur mit etwa 5NM angezogen war. Eigenartig...Was würdet ihr machen? Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung drauf und gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (9. Juli 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass meine Frage schwer zu beantworten ist und viel mit Vorlieben zutun hat, ich stelle sie dennoch.
> Ich werde mir das........



Schau mal in den Canyon Spectral AL 2015 / 2016 / 2017-Thread, erster Post. Auch wenn die Geo des aktuellen Bikes bissel anders ist, kann man das als Richtwert nehmen. Ersetzt natürlich keine Probefahrt.


----------



## Sanchez1980 (9. Juli 2018)

mtb84 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute festgestellt, dass sich nach jeder Fahrt die Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme (vom Hinterbau) lockert. Nach 2h rauf und runter ist sie noch mit ca. 8Nm statt 12 angezogen. Beim ersten Zusammenbauen des Bikes habe ich alle Schrauben kontrolliert und da ist mir auch schon aufgefallen dass die Schraube nur mit etwa 5NM angezogen war. Eigenartig...Was würdet ihr machen? Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung drauf und gut?


Schau mal auf Seite 40 / 41 hier im Thread. Vielleicht trifft dies auch bei dir zu, dass dein Gleitlager im Dämpfer nicht richtig arbeitet / hops ist.


----------



## mtb84 (9. Juli 2018)

Sanchez1980 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf Seite 40 / 41 hier im Thread. Vielleicht trifft dies auch bei dir zu, dass dein Gleitlager im Dämpfer nicht richtig arbeitet / hops ist.



Danke, es dreht sich schon, allerdings sehr schwer. Ich werd mal mittelfeste Schraubensicherung versuchen.


----------



## mohlo (10. Juli 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass meine Frage schwer zu beantworten ist und viel mit Vorlieben zutun hat, ich stelle sie dennoch.
> Ich werde mir das CF 8.0 bestellen und bin mir bei der Rahmengröße unsicher. Das PPS sagt Größe L. Ich bin 1,83 groß, meine Schrittlänge beträgt 86 cm. Vor 10 Jahren habe ich mir ein Hardtail bei Canyon bestellt. Habe mich damals am PPS orientiert und Größe L gekauft. Mir war das letztlich zu groß, ich saß zu gestreckt und mir taten der Rücken und der Allerwerteste weh. Nach nichtmal einem Jahr habe ich das Rad verkauft und mich dann bis vor vier Wochen ausschließlich im Classic-Bereich aufgehalten. Meine Räder entsprachen alle Größe M, damit kam ich gut klar. Davon, wie man jetzt optimalerweise auf einem All Mountain sitzen sollte, habe ich keine Vorstellung.


Ich bin 182cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 86cm. Seit ca. 8 Jahren bin ich alle Bikes von Canyon (Strive, Nerve, Inflite und das Ultimate Rennrad) in M gefahren. Hat immer perfekt gepasst!


----------



## .jan (10. Juli 2018)

Danke euch allen, das hilft. Im Canyon Spectral AL 2015 / 2016 / 2017-Thread hatte ich parallel auch schon geguckt, hat meine Tendenz Richtung M bestätigt und der Post von mohlo auch nochmal. Ich denke, dass ich auch mehr Spielraum habe, den Vorbau zu verlängern, wenn es nötig sein sollte, als einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren. Da hätte ich nur 1,5 cm Spiel zu dem werksseitig verbauten.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (10. Juli 2018)

Wie sieht eigentlich der Carbonrahmen aus?
Habe einen Bericht gesehen, in dem steht, dass der Klarlack sehr fein ist, sodass man die Carbonfasern durchsehen kann und auch teilweise die Überlappungen. Sieht aber irgendwie fleckig aus. Finde gerade den Bericht nicht mehr, aber da sah es auf dem Bild sehr "rough"
Die hatten da auch irgendwie von "vintage" gesprochen.

Auf einigen Fotos sieht man es hier auch etwas, aber nicht so stark...
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/12/11/canyon-spectral-2018-test/

Die Pressebilder sind ja schön bearbeitet und clean.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3xxor (10. Juli 2018)

jop man sieht die einzelnen matten, was ich persönlich sehr geil finde

Edit:
Weiß nicht ob das bei allen der Fall ist, bei meinem schwarzen CF 8.0 sieht man es. Allerdings auch nur wenn die Sonne extrem drauf scheint oder man genau hinschaut


----------



## Jan2303 (10. Juli 2018)

Bin auch 183cm und Schrittlänge 86cm. Fahre nen CF8 in Gr. L. 
Für längere Touren und ab und zu mal Bikepark ist das für mich perfekt. Würde ich hauptsächlich im Bikepark fahren, dann würd ich eve. zu M tendieren.


----------



## Schulle (11. Juli 2018)

Mein rotes Radl soll, lt. aktuellem Stand von heute, nächste Woche geliefert werden. Welche Flatpedals sind denn empfehlenswert bei einer kleinen Schuhgröße von 43. Aktuell tendiere ich zu roten (oder schwarzen?) DMR V12 Magnesium-Pedalen. Was fahrt Ihr denn für welche?


----------



## r3xxor (11. Juli 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Mein rotes Radl soll, lt. aktuellem Stand von heute, nächste Woche geliefert werden. Welche Flatpedals sind denn empfehlenswert bei einer kleinen Schuhgröße von 43. Aktuell tendiere ich zu roten (oder schwarzen?) DMR V12 Magnesium-Pedalen. Was fahrt Ihr denn für welche?



Ich fahre Reverse Black One
Habe Schuhgröße 44/45 und finde die mega. Sind aber recht groß. Also wenn du was kleines suchst dann sind die DENKE ICH eher nichts.
Ich pers. würde sie wieder kaufen. Feier die komplett.








Zur Strebe:
27.06 Mail von Canyon, ich soll nachsehen ob meine Strebe in Ordnung ist.

27.06 Mail zurück mit Bildern etc und einen Tag drauf ausgemacht dass Sie mir eine Strebe zusenden.

29.06 Zusage dass ich die Strebe bekomme und es Ende Juli wird.

04.07 Strebe wurde bei der Post abgegeben

05.07 abgeholt und das Spectral in einem Bikeshop abgegeben

09.07 Anruf erhalten dass es fertig ist

10.07 abgeholt

11.07 (heute) werde ich den Beleg an Canyon senden.


Bin doch echt mega überrascht wie reibungslos und easy das alles ging und dass es doch net bis ende Juli gedauert hat, wie zuerst angekündigt.
Mega Happy bin ich !


----------



## solo010 (11. Juli 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Mein rotes Radl soll, lt. aktuellem Stand von heute, nächste Woche geliefert werden. Welche Flatpedals sind denn empfehlenswert bei einer kleinen Schuhgröße von 43. Aktuell tendiere ich zu roten (oder schwarzen?) DMR V12 Magnesium-Pedalen. Was fahrt Ihr denn für welche?



Also ich fahre die OneUp Comp. Taugt mir bisher super. Habe Schuhgröße 44
Habe anfangs mit den Sixpack Millenium geliebäugelt, jedoch waren die zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem mein Rad geliefert wurde, irgendwie nicht käuflich im Internet zu erwerben.


----------



## fone (11. Juli 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Mein rotes Radl soll, lt. aktuellem Stand von heute, nächste Woche geliefert werden. Welche Flatpedals sind denn empfehlenswert bei einer kleinen Schuhgröße von 43. Aktuell tendiere ich zu roten (oder schwarzen?) DMR V12 Magnesium-Pedalen. Was fahrt Ihr denn für welche?


Ich (Gr. 45) fahr momentan die V12 Mag am Nomad und bin ganz happy damit. Am DH die Vault, sind mir aber zu groß fürs Enduro. Bei Gr. 43 spricht nichts gegen die V12.
Ich probiere ziemlich oft verschiedene Pedale, mag die V12 aber echt gern.


----------



## Deep_Innocence (11. Juli 2018)

Was ist denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem RT Dämpfer und dem RCT Dämpfer? Der RCT hat ja noch so eine Ausgleichskammer dran, oder was ist das genau?


----------



## derduden (12. Juli 2018)

Ich wurde nun schon von mehreren Personen auf die Bremse angesprochen, die Guide R. Weil der Druckpunkt so nah am Lenker ist. (muss die bis kurz vor knapp anziehen; neulich kurz ne XT gefahren, fast auf die Fresse gefallen, so groß ist der Unterschied)
Tenor: das ist nicht normal.

Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## mariu (12. Juli 2018)

derduden schrieb:


> Weil der Druckpunkt so nah am Lenker ist. (muss die bis kurz vor knapp anziehen



War bei meiner Guide R das selbe, dann die Guide von nem Kumpel kurz gefahren, was fast den gleichen Effekt wie bei dir mit der XT ergab .
Erst dachten wir an entlüften, habe aber noch kein Kit deswegen mal ein bisschen gesucht und darauf gestoßen: 



Die Bremsen ohne Scheibe dazwischen mehrmals bis zum Berühren der Beläge zu betätigen wie er das ab 2:30 min macht hat geholfen und der Druckpunkt ist jetzt für mich perfekt!

Edit: Wäre cool wenn jemand der sich auskennt erklären kann warum das das Problem löst, da ich es mir nicht so richtig erklären kann


----------



## EllisGambor (12. Juli 2018)

derduden schrieb:


> Ich wurde nun schon von mehreren Personen auf die Bremse angesprochen, die Guide R. Weil der Druckpunkt so nah am Lenker ist. (muss die bis kurz vor knapp anziehen; neulich kurz ne XT gefahren, fast auf die Fresse gefallen, so groß ist der Unterschied)
> Tenor: das ist nicht normal.
> 
> Wie ist das bei euch?




Ebenso, mir gefällt die Bremse überhaupt nicht... Im Bikepark hatte ich am Ende des Tages mega Schmerzen weil man so an dem Ding ziehen muss und ich hatte die vorher nochmal entlüftet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleR3dCar (12. Juli 2018)

Hat jemand hier ein bashguard am spectral 2018 montiert? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## MK0310 (12. Juli 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> So nach der defekten bzw undichten Leitung der Sattelstütze habe ich heute denn nächsten Mangel entdeckt. Am Hinterbau fehlt eine Abdeckung der Lagerung.
> 
> Habe direkt mal eine Mail an canyon geschrieben, habe erst die anderen fehlenden Teile reklamiert und jetzt schon wieder was, oh man!
> 
> ...


Hey jochen. Was hat canyon bezüglich der fehlenden Abdeckungen geantwortet? Hab heute entdeckt, dass ich auch eine verloren habe.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (12. Juli 2018)

MK0310 schrieb:


> Hey jochen. Was hat canyon bezüglich der fehlenden Abdeckungen geantwortet? Hab heute entdeckt, dass ich auch eine verloren habe.



Hallo, ich hatte eine Mail an Cayon gemacht, als jedoch nach 2 Tagen keine reaktion von Canyon kam, habe ich mich dann an die Hotline gehangen. Nach kurzem hin und her am Telefon bekam ich dann anstandslos einem ganzen Kit in dem die Abdeckungen vorhanden ist,
2 Tage später war das ganze dann auch bei mir im Briefkasten. 

Dafür bekommen sie mal ein dickes LOB von mir!

Leider warte ich immer noch auf die anderen fehlenden Dinge!


----------



## MK0310 (12. Juli 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hatte eine Mail an Cayon gemacht, als jedoch nach 2 Tagen keine reaktion von Canyon kam, habe ich mich dann an die Hotline gehangen. Nach kurzem hin und her am Telefon bekam ich dann anstandslos einem ganzen Kit in dem die Abdeckungen vorhanden ist,
> 2 Tage später war das ganze dann auch bei mir im Briefkasten.
> 
> Dafür bekommen sie mal ein dickes LOB von mir!
> ...


 
Ok alles klar. Na dann werde ich mich wohl auch mal an canyon wenden müssen. Mal sehen was sie sagen ;-)


----------



## Jochen_P81 (12. Juli 2018)

So ich konnte es in der Zwischenzeit auch nicht lassen das ein oder andere auszutauschen und farblich abzustimmen aber seht selbst!


----------



## Sanchez1980 (12. Juli 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> So ich konnte es in der Zwischenzeit auch nicht lassen das ein oder andere auszutauschen und farblich abzustimmen aber seht selbst!
> Anhang anzeigen 751601


Rockt derErgon-sattel? 

Greetz


----------



## Jochen_P81 (12. Juli 2018)

Sanchez1980 schrieb:


> Rockt derErgon-sattel?
> 
> Greetz



Also diesen Ergonsattel hatte ich mir erst 2 Monate vorher in der passenden breite für mein Hardtail gekauft. Als ich feststellte das der montierte Ergon Sattel so gar nicht zu meinem Arsch passt das er schmäler ist, lag es nahe den Sattel umzubauen. Also ich fühle mich ganz wohl auf dem Sattel aber ich finde das muss jeder selbst herausfinden was einem passt und was nicht.


----------



## Schulle (12. Juli 2018)

Welchen Trinkhalter (ist das eine 750ml-Flasche?) und welche Pedale hast Du da in Verwendung? Sieht top aus!!!


----------



## Kkarlos (12. Juli 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Welchen Trinkhalter (ist das eine 750ml-Flasche?) und welche Pedale hast Du da in Verwendung? Sieht top aus!!!


Sideloader von Canyon und stamp von Crankbrothers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_P81 (13. Juli 2018)

Ich würde mal gerne wissen ob hier noch einige sind, die auch einen Seitenschlag bei den Reifen haben? Ich habe sie jetzt schon 2 mal komplett von der Felge gelöst und neu montiert doch ich bekomme die Unwucht nicht ganz heraus. Ach so es kommt definitiv nicht von der Felge und es haben auch beide Reifen ein Unwucht bzw Seitenschlag.


----------



## Guru (13. Juli 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne wissen ob hier noch einige sind, die auch einen Seitenschlag bei den Reifen haben? Ich habe sie jetzt schon 2 mal komplett von der Felge gelöst und neu montiert doch ich bekomme die Unwucht nicht ganz heraus. Ach so es kommt definitiv nicht von der Felge und es haben auch beide Reifen ein Unwucht bzw Seitenschlag.



Hatte ich bei einem Maxxis Ardent, der ab Werk drauf war. Beim Bikefestival Brixen zu Maxxis gegangen, anstandslos ausgetauscht. Ist ein Problem, das dann und wann auftreten kann und fällt unter Gewährleistung.


----------



## Kreiswalker (13. Juli 2018)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne wissen ob hier noch einige sind, die auch einen Seitenschlag bei den Reifen haben? Ich habe sie jetzt schon 2 mal komplett von der Felge gelöst und neu montiert doch ich bekomme die Unwucht nicht ganz heraus. Ach so es kommt definitiv nicht von der Felge und es haben auch beide Reifen ein Unwucht bzw Seitenschlag.



Die Reifenwulst setzt sich bei den Maxxis aber auch erst bei höheren Drücken in die Felgenut. Also falls nicht eh schon gemacht, überprüfe Mal, ob der Reifen richtig auf der Felge sitzt. Sieht man daran, ob die Linie des Reifens parallel zum Felgenrand verläuft. Falls nicht, einfach mal auf maximal zulässigen Druck aufpumpen.


----------



## Narfelchen (14. Juli 2018)

Hab mal ne Frage zum Aufbau der Pike. Habe gestern ein AL 7.0 bekommen und die Pike laut Anleitung mit für mein Gewicht entsprechendem Druck aufgepumpt. Dadurch ist erwartungsgemäß der Travel von 120mm im Transportzustand auf 147mm gegangen. Habe dann Tests gemacht und dabei gemerkt dass unabhängig von der Kompression der Travel erst auf die vollen 150mm geht wenn ich manuell das Vorderrad quasi aus der Pike ziehe. Sozusagen wie ein Sag ohne Fahrer. Bei meinem alten bike mit ner Yari ist das exakt 140mm. 
Heute morgen ist mir zudem noch aufgefallen dass der Druck in der Pike von 85psi auf fast 20psi runter ist und ich habs wieder munter aufgepumpt. Kann oder soll ich erst mal fahren und das ist Setupverhalten oder ist da was nicht in Ordnung? Ich habe kaum Erfahrung mit Gabeln, bei meiner alten Bike mit Yari hab ich einfach ausgepackt und bin los ohne mich je um ein Setup zu kümmern (wurde allerdings damals auch vom Händler vorher eingestellt).


----------



## Grashalm (14. Juli 2018)

Das ist beides normal.
Man muß die Gabel nach dem aufpumpen ein paar Mal richtig einfedern, danach wieder etwas aufpumpen. Im Inneren findet dann zwischen zwei kammern ein Druckausgleich statt.

Beim Dämpfer genauso! 

Siehe auch Pike Anleitung!!!


----------



## filiale (14. Juli 2018)

Bist Du Dir sicher dass beim Aufschrauben der Dämpferpumpe KEINE Luft entwichen ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Narfelchen (14. Juli 2018)

Danke euch beiden. So'n kurzes Zischen wie bei ner Reifenpumpe gabs beim Abschrauben, aber nicht beim Aufschrauben. Ich werd das Teil nacher mal ausführen, wollt nur nicht wieder so nen peinlichen Reinfall wie bei der Probefahrt meines ersten Rads machen: Aus irgendwelchen Gründen das eine Pedal nicht richtig reingeschraubt und dann schön langsam den Berg rauf fein säuberlich das Gewinde langsam aber sicher rausgekurbelt


----------



## Kingster (15. Juli 2018)

Mal eine andere Frage, ich liege im Canyon Rechner genau zwischen S & M Rahmenröße, möchte aber gern eine 150er Sattelstütze im Rad habe. Hat jemand schon mal im Spectral AL 2018 Größe S eine 150er Sattelstütze verbaut? Geht das von der Größe her bzw. wie tief kann eine Sattelstütze im S-Rahmen versenkt werden? Das würde mir in der Entscheidungsfindung ungemein helfen.


----------



## Schulle (16. Juli 2018)

Gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen. Mein Bike sollte ja eigentlich diese Woche angeliefert werden. Natürlich wird es NICHT geliefert, sondern es verzögert sich mal eben um 6 Wochen. Da man das von Canyon eh gewohnt ist und ich ehrlich gesagt, nicht vor Herbst (2018!) mit einer Belieferung rechne, passt das schon. Wer bei Canyon bestellt sollte das halt immer mit einplanen. Das werden die nie geregelt bekommen.....


----------



## LittleR3dCar (16. Juli 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen. Mein Bike sollte ja eigentlich diese Woche angeliefert werden. Natürlich wird es NICHT geliefert, sondern es verzögert sich mal eben um 6 Wochen. Da man das von Canyon eh gewohnt ist und ich ehrlich gesagt, nicht vor Herbst (2018!) mit einer Belieferung rechne, passt das schon. Wer bei Canyon bestellt sollte das halt immer mit einplanen. Das werden die nie geregelt bekommen.....


Meins kam 14 Tage früher ...


----------



## Schulle (16. Juli 2018)

Das ist nicht fair


----------



## Lupinsche (16. Juli 2018)

Schulle, bin bei Dir! Hab auch Mail mit Liefertermin September AL 6.0 statt August. Hab im August Urlaub und dachte.... Viel. haben wir unerwartet Glück und können Canyon abfeiern, ist auch mal fair


----------



## Julian M. (17. Juli 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass meine Frage schwer zu beantworten ist und viel mit Vorlieben zutun hat, ich stelle sie dennoch.
> Ich werde mir das CF 8.0 bestellen und bin mir bei der Rahmengröße unsicher. Das PPS sagt Größe L. Ich bin 1,83 groß, meine Schrittlänge beträgt 86 cm. Vor 10 Jahren habe ich mir ein Hardtail bei Canyon bestellt. Habe mich damals am PPS orientiert und Größe L gekauft. Mir war das letztlich zu groß, ich saß zu gestreckt und mir taten der Rücken und der Allerwerteste weh. Nach nichtmal einem Jahr habe ich das Rad verkauft und mich dann bis vor vier Wochen ausschließlich im Classic-Bereich aufgehalten. Meine Räder entsprachen alle Größe M, damit kam ich gut klar. Davon, wie man jetzt optimalerweise auf einem All Mountain sitzen sollte, habe ich keine Vorstellung.



Hi,

ich würde im Falle zweier Rahmengrössen IMMER zum größeren tendieren.
A) ist bei Speed ruhiger
B) der Kraftfluss ist beim Treten beim größeren meist effizienter ( keine gedrungene Haltung)
C) längeres oberrohr erlaubt dir dich besser aufm Rad zu bewegen

Und die Geos vor 10 Jahren haben mit den heutigen eh nichts mehr gemein
Lg


----------



## Schulle (17. Juli 2018)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> Schulle, bin bei Dir! Hab auch Mail mit Liefertermin September AL 6.0 statt August. Hab im August Urlaub und dachte.... Viel. haben wir unerwartet Glück und können Canyon abfeiern, ist auch mal fair




...ja vielleicht. Aber so recht glauben tue ich da nicht daran. Hab auch in 2 Wochen Urlaub. DANKESCHÖN LIEBES CANYON-TEAM . Naja, habe ja noch mein RADON-Hardtail. Hätte ich doch nur schon im Januar bestellt....


----------



## r3xxor (17. Juli 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen. Mein Bike sollte ja eigentlich diese Woche angeliefert werden. Natürlich wird es NICHT geliefert, sondern es verzögert sich mal eben um 6 Wochen. Da man das von Canyon eh gewohnt ist und ich ehrlich gesagt, nicht vor Herbst (2018!) mit einer Belieferung rechne, passt das schon. Wer bei Canyon bestellt sollte das halt immer mit einplanen. Das werden die nie geregelt bekommen.....


Meins kam 3 Wochen früher... hmmm


----------



## Schulle (17. Juli 2018)

Ja, haut alle schön rein in die Wunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imarv (17. Juli 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> ...ja vielleicht. Aber so recht glauben tue ich da nicht daran. Hab auch in 2 Wochen Urlaub. DANKESCHÖN LIEBES CANYON-TEAM . Naja, habe ja noch mein RADON-Hardtail. Hätte ich doch nur schon im Januar bestellt....


Also ist jetzt bissel doof aber ich habe vor 2-3 Wochen bestellt (Spectral AL 6 in XL) und mein Bike ist auf dem Weg. 1. Liefertermin war Ende Sept, nachdem ich nachgefragt hatte warum wurde das Bike auf letzte Woche terminiert. Heute ist es aus Koblenz auf Reise gegangen. 

Im übrigen, der Kontakt mit dem Support ist stets freundlich und hilfsbereit (per E-Mail) ... 1-3 Tage warten auf Antwort, mitten in der Bike Hochsaison, finde ich vollkommen okay. Die saufen wohl gerade in Supportanfragen ab... 

Jetzt muss nur noch alles dran und drin sein, ich freue mich.


----------



## Lupinsche (17. Juli 2018)

Nach all dem zu lesenden Canyon bashing dachte ich mir positiv mit Vorschuss ‚gib ihnen eine Chance‘. Mal sehen wie meine erste Canyon Erfahrung endet, werde berichten....


----------



## EllisGambor (17. Juli 2018)

Ich darf dazu sagen das meine erste Erfahrung solala ist.

Das Rad war 4 Tage nach Bestellung da, aber die Sattelschraube fehlte....
Angerufen, alles gut wird raus gesendet. 2 Tage später hatte ich dann Bearings hier, die nicht einmal zu dem Fahrrad gehören ... 1 Woche später dann endlich die Schraube da... Zusätzlich hatte ich das Problem das die Reverb nicht funktionierte, war undicht... Nach einer weiteren Woche dann endlich die Aussage  dass ich zum Händler vor Ort kann und Canyon bezahlt.

Ansonsten mit dem Rad mehr als zufrieden


----------



## l.o.k.i (18. Juli 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zum Aufbau der Pike. Habe gestern ein AL 7.0 bekommen und die Pike laut Anleitung mit für mein Gewicht entsprechendem Druck aufgepumpt. Dadurch ist erwartungsgemäß der Travel von 120mm im Transportzustand auf 147mm gegangen. Habe dann Tests gemacht und dabei gemerkt dass unabhängig von der Kompression der Travel erst auf die vollen 150mm geht wenn ich manuell das Vorderrad quasi aus der Pike ziehe. Sozusagen wie ein Sag ohne Fahrer. Bei meinem alten bike mit ner Yari ist das exakt 140mm.



Ist bei mir auch so. Druck ist richtig einegestellt aber anstatt 150 habe ich nur 145 Federweg.


----------



## Narfelchen (18. Juli 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so. Druck ist richtig einegestellt aber anstatt 150 habe ich nur 145 Federweg.



Hast du die Antwort von Grashalm auf meine Frage gesehen? Bei mir war es schlussendlich so, dass ich das Rad einfach gefahren bin und jetzt der travel genau 150 ist. Die Pike Anleitung liegt leider nicht bei, und auf der Canyon Webseite ist das Service Manual verlinkt. Auf der Rockshox Seite gibts aber hier die Webseite zur Pike mit dem Setup Guide (eng). Aber viel cooler ist eigentlich Trailhead, ein kompletter Tuning Guide für das exakte Modell per Seriennummer. Alles bissel versteckt, aber viel Info.


----------



## l.o.k.i (18. Juli 2018)

Danke Narfelchen und die hilfreichen Links. 
Hab die Antwort schon gesehen bzw. kenne mich hierfuer genug mit Federgabeln aus. Hab mittlerweile gut 1000 Trailkilometer auf meiner Gabel, aber Gabel steht wie am ersten Tag noch ca 5-7mm im Sag alleine durch das Gewicht vom Rad. Durck ist auf ~85PSI. Fahrgefuehl, Federwegausnutzung und Daempfung sind top.


----------



## Narfelchen (18. Juli 2018)

Könnte eine freundliche Seele mit AL 6 oder 7 mal nachmessen was für eine Schraube + Mutter in der Remote für den Dropper Post gehören? Habs irgendwie geschafft die Schraube beim festziehen zu zerstören. Ich habs wohl irgendwie mit Schraubenverbindungen  Auf der Website von denen gibts schöne Explosionsschmemas und alles, aber kein Wort zur verwendeten Schraube.


----------



## Narfelchen (18. Juli 2018)

Schraubenkopf war in Ordnung, Problem war das Gehäuse von der Remote. Das ist aus billigem Plastik und hat die Mutter hinten nicht gehalten. Hab jetzt die Ghettomethode gemacht und einfach ne Metallsäge genommen und ne vernünftige Schraube mit Unterlegscheibe und Mutter von hinten gegen. Die Dropper Remote von dem KS Lev ist echt das schlechteste am ganzen Rad. Naja, und die wohlbekannte Buchse am Sitzrohr wo die das Dropperkabel in den Rahmen geführt wird. Dauert echt keinen Kilometer und das Ding nudelt sich raus. Ich nehm mal an ne Reverb Remote kann ich nicht an so nen KS basteln, oder?


----------



## bartman2108 (19. Juli 2018)

Spectral AL5, AL7 und CF9LTD jetzt reduziert

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (19. Juli 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Danke Narfelchen und die hilfreichen Links.
> Hab die Antwort schon gesehen bzw. kenne mich hierfuer genug mit Federgabeln aus. Hab mittlerweile gut 1000 Trailkilometer auf meiner Gabel, aber Gabel steht wie am ersten Tag noch ca 5-7mm im Sag alleine durch das Gewicht vom Rad. Durck ist auf ~85PSI. Fahrgefuehl, Federwegausnutzung und Daempfung sind top.



Das ist kein Problem/Nachteil/Schaden, wenn die Gabel schon durch das Eigengewicht des Rades etwas eintaucht. Im Gegenteil: es spricht für die Leichtgängigkeit der Gabel. Es geht dadurch kein Federweg verloren.

*Die Gabel taucht ein, wenn sie belastet wird. *
Belastung ist Bike Gewicht + Fahrer Gewicht. 
Addiert ergibt die Gesamtbelastung und daraus resultiert bei Druck X in der Gabel ein SAG Y.


----------



## Grashalm (19. Juli 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Schraubenkopf war in Ordnung, Problem war das Gehäuse von der Remote. Das ist aus billigem Plastik und hat die Mutter hinten nicht gehalten. Hab jetzt die Ghettomethode gemacht und einfach ne Metallsäge genommen und ne vernünftige Schraube mit Unterlegscheibe und Mutter von hinten gegen. Die Dropper Remote von dem KS Lev ist echt das schlechteste am ganzen Rad. Naja, und die wohlbekannte Buchse am Sitzrohr wo die das Dropperkabel in den Rahmen geführt wird. Dauert echt keinen Kilometer und das Ding nudelt sich raus. Ich nehm mal an ne Reverb Remote kann ich nicht an so nen KS basteln, oder?


Wovon sprichst du eigentlich?
Meinst du den Remotehebel am Lenker? Oder die Sattelstützenklemmung? Und wo ist da eine Buchse für die Kabelführung???


----------



## Narfelchen (19. Juli 2018)

Ja, einmal der Remotehebel am Lenker. Der ist mit Schraube und Mutter festgemacht. Die Mutter wird von nem Plastikgehäuse gehalten, das man easy mit dem Drehmomentwerkzeug durchdrehen kann (würd mal sagen war n Hauch über 3 auf der Skala). 
Ich finde leider für das Zweite keine Referenz mehr aber gemeint ist die Stelle unten am Rahmen, an der das Kabel vom Remotehebel in den Rahmen gehführt wird. Da ist ne Abdeckung drüber und die fällt raus sobald man auch nur leise in der Nähe hustet.


----------



## Grashalm (19. Juli 2018)

Ich kann bei mir keine kunstoffmutter entdecken. Der Hebel ist im Vergleich zum Rock shox Pendant viel besser. Du kannst den remotehebel einzeln kaufen. 

Die gummidurchführung im Tretlagerbereich kannst du mit Sekundenkleber befestigen.


----------



## EllisGambor (19. Juli 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Die gummidurchführung im Tretlagerbereich kannst du mit Sekundenkleber befestigen.


 Als ich auf die Idee kam war meine schon weg.. Mal sehen was Canyon dazu sagt


----------



## Narfelchen (19. Juli 2018)

Hier ein Bild von meiner Methode. Normal ist die Mutter im Gehäuse versenkt. In dieser Versenkung hat sie durchgedreht und wollte nicht mehr raus. Hab sie dann einfach durch eine längere Schraube mit Unterlegscheibe ersetzt. Ich finde die Konstruktion aber selbst unbeachtet dieser Problematik doof. Der Reverb Hebel ist vernünftig von unterhalb angebracht. Wenn ich das mit dem KS versuche ist entweder die Bremse im Weg oder das Kabel steht oben raus. So sitzt der jetzt halt auf dem Lenker statt drunter wo ich ihn gern hätte.

https://imgur.com/a/5n83V0P
Sorry wegen dem Dreck. Das ist Pollen und wir haben hier in Spanien gerade ne regelrechte Epidemie.

Superidee mit dem Sekundenkleber, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (19. Juli 2018)

Du scheinst nicht den aktuellen Hebel zu haben.....
So sieht der aus und der ist komplett aus Alu.
https://www.bike-magazin.de/typo3temp/pics/5_1dea31d38c.jpeg


----------



## KoolAid (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,

seit heute habe ich plötzlich ein nerviges Knarzen beim treten. Das Geräusch lässt sich reproduzieren, wenn ich im Stillstand, die Vorderbremse ziehe und dabei leicht in die Pedale trete. Kann man eindeutig sagen, dass die Kurbel das Problem ist oder eher der Hinterbau?


----------



## Grashalm (19. Juli 2018)

Kurbel meistens nicht. Musst du aber individuell prüfen.


----------



## burnyourfire (19. Juli 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> seit heute habe ich plötzlich ein nerviges Knarzen beim treten. Das Geräusch lässt sich reproduzieren, wenn ich im Stillstand, die Vorderbremse ziehe und dabei leicht in die Pedale trete. Kann man eindeutig sagen, dass die Kurbel das Problem ist oder eher der Hinterbau?



Schau mal nach, ob die Steckachse am Hinterrad noch richtig fest sitzt. Bei mit dreht die sich manchmal etwas raus und dann fängt das Knarzen beim Treten an. Liegt wohl daran, dass dann der Hinterbau leicht "auseinander" geht und das Hauptlager knarzt.
War bei mir schon ab und zu so und lies sich durch Anziehen der Steckachse immer wieder beheben.
Ist aber insgesamt kein gutes Gefühl, wenn sich die Steckachse während einer Tour lockert 
Geht das noch anderen so?


----------



## Lupinsche (19. Juli 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zum Aufbau der Pike. Habe gestern ein AL 7.0 bekommen und die Pike laut Anleitung mit für mein Gewicht entsprechendem Druck aufgepumpt. Dadurch ist erwartungsgemäß der Travel von 120mm im Transportzustand auf 147mm gegangen. Habe dann Tests gemacht und dabei gemerkt dass unabhängig von der Kompression der Travel erst auf die vollen 150mm geht wenn ich manuell das Vorderrad quasi aus der Pike ziehe. Sozusagen wie ein Sag ohne Fahrer. Bei meinem alten bike mit ner Yari ist das exakt 140mm.
> Heute morgen ist mir zudem noch aufgefallen dass der Druck in der Pike von 85psi auf fast 20psi runter ist und ich habs wieder munter aufgepumpt. Kann oder soll ich erst mal fahren und das ist Setupverhalten oder ist da was nicht in Ordnung? Ich habe kaum Erfahrung mit Gabeln, bei meiner alten Bike mit Yari hab ich einfach ausgepackt und bin los ohne mich je um ein Setup zu kümmern (wurde allerdings damals auch vom Händler vorher eingestellt).


@Narfelchen, hast du zufällig dein 7.0 gewogen / Rahmengrösse? Bin grad aufgrund Preis / Verfügbarkeit am überlegen von 6.0 auf 7.0 zu wechseln.


----------



## Narfelchen (19. Juli 2018)

Also ich habs auf 1x umgestellt das macht fast exakt 500g aus, aber direkt aus dem Karton mit 455g Shimano PDM530 Pedalen dran wog es 14,8 kg in der Größe L. Allerdings mit ner billigen Kofferwaage gewogen, der würd ich jetzt nicht aufs Gramm trauen. Der Remotehebel sieht echt komplett anders aus. Dann teste ich mal den Support ob die mir den eventuell schicken, der sieht wesentlich vernünftiger aus als meine Plastik-Klospülung.


----------



## KoolAid (19. Juli 2018)

burnyourfire schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, ob die Steckachse am Hinterrad noch richtig fest sitzt. Bei mit dreht die sich manchmal etwas raus und dann fängt das Knarzen beim Treten an. Liegt wohl daran, dass dann der Hinterbau leicht "auseinander" geht und das Hauptlager knarzt.
> War bei mir schon ab und zu so und lies sich durch Anziehen der Steckachse immer wieder beheben.
> Ist aber insgesamt kein gutes Gefühl, wenn sich die Steckachse während einer Tour lockert
> Geht das noch anderen so?



Danke! Ich werde das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Narfelchen (19. Juli 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> seit heute habe ich plötzlich ein nerviges Knarzen beim treten. Das Geräusch lässt sich reproduzieren, wenn ich im Stillstand, die Vorderbremse ziehe und dabei leicht in die Pedale trete. Kann man eindeutig sagen, dass die Kurbel das Problem ist oder eher der Hinterbau?


Bei mir war das mal (bei einem anderen Rad) der Freehub body, der sich aus unerfindlichen Gründen gelockert hat. Kannst du testen in dem du schaust, ob die Kassette Spiel nach links oder rechts hat. Bei mir war das ein ganzes Stück und hat unangenehme Geräusche gemacht.

#edit: um lesbare Grammatik ergänzt


----------



## trailblitz (19. Juli 2018)

burnyourfire schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, ob die Steckachse am Hinterrad noch richtig fest sitzt. Bei mit dreht die sich manchmal etwas raus und dann fängt das Knarzen beim Treten an. Liegt wohl daran, dass dann der Hinterbau leicht "auseinander" geht und das Hauptlager knarzt.
> War bei mir schon ab und zu so und lies sich durch Anziehen der Steckachse immer wieder beheben.
> Ist aber insgesamt kein gutes Gefühl, wenn sich die Steckachse während einer Tour lockert
> Geht das noch anderen so?


Hatte ich schon mal geschrieben,
versucht mal die Steckachse bei etwas Last auf dem Sattel (Hinterbau leicht eingefedert ) fest anzuziehen. Das hat bei mir geholfen... seit >100km ist Ruhe.


----------



## KoolAid (19. Juli 2018)

burnyourfire schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, ob die Steckachse am Hinterrad noch richtig fest sitzt. Bei mit dreht die sich manchmal etwas raus und dann fängt das Knarzen beim Treten an. Liegt wohl daran, dass dann der Hinterbau leicht "auseinander" geht und das Hauptlager knarzt.
> War bei mir schon ab und zu so und lies sich durch Anziehen der Steckachse immer wieder beheben.
> Ist aber insgesamt kein gutes Gefühl, wenn sich die Steckachse während einer Tour lockert
> Geht das noch anderen so?





KoolAid schrieb:


> Danke! Ich werde das mal ausprobieren.



Tatsächlich war die hintere Steckachse etwas locker. Nach dem festziehen, hab ich kein Knarzen mehr gehört. Morgen fahre ich mal ne etwas längere Runde. Manchmal dauert es ein wenig, bis was zu hören ist. Wäre ja eine sehr schön unkomplizierte Lösung.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoolAid (19. Juli 2018)

Danke für alle Tipps! Falls es morgen keine Ruhe gibt, werde ich weitere Maßnahmen ergreifen.


----------



## Narfelchen (20. Juli 2018)

Kurze Info zum Remotehebel falls jemand ähnliches plant. Das AL 7 kommt mit 2x Schaltung und kann daher den vernünftigen "unterm Lenker" Schalter nicht montiert bekommen, da der Shifter für den vorderen Umwerfer schon ist. Muss ich also versuchen diesen Southpaw Hebel aufzutreiben, ist nicht wahnsinnig teuer, aber ich kann das Ding in Europa nur in silber finden. Beim Hersteller ist es schwarz. Generell ist es wohl so, dass ich quasi jeden Remotehebel benutzen kann so lange er mechanisch per Kabel bedient wird. Die RockShox Reverb Stütze an meinem anderen Rad hat hydraulisches Öl statt nem schnöden Kabel und daher kann ich den Remotehebel von dort nicht verwenden.


----------



## derduden (20. Juli 2018)

mariu schrieb:


> War bei meiner Guide R das selbe, dann die Guide von nem Kumpel kurz gefahren, was fast den gleichen Effekt wie bei dir mit der XT ergab .
> Erst dachten wir an entlüften, habe aber noch kein Kit deswegen mal ein bisschen gesucht und darauf gestoßen:
> 
> 
> ...



Das scheint erstmal zu funktionieren. Wirklich "knackig" ist die wohl einfach nicht. Der Druckpunkt ist nun aber weiter vom Lenker entfernt. Deutlich entspannter zu fahren.


----------



## r3xxor (20. Juli 2018)

Moin,

nochmal zur Strebe, evtl hat der ein oder andere die ja auch schon gewechselt bekommen. Habe jetzt zwei dinge festgestellt. Habe auch direkt bei Canyon Per Mail nachgefragt. Dort warte ich auf Antwort von einem "Techniker"

1) Wenn ich das Hinterrad wieder einbauen möchte, muss ich den hinterbau etwas auseinander drücken, damit das rad rein passt. Das war vorher nicht, da konnte ich es einfach rein gleiten lassen. Jemand infos dazu?

2) Wenn ich volle lotte rein trete und die Pedale dann quietscht es von hinten etwas als würde was an der Bremsscheibe schleifen. Das ganze aber wie gesagt nur wenn ich volle Kraft auf die Pedale gebe und ich glaube auch nur wenn ich das linke pedal runter trete..

Schönes Wochenende 



burnyourfire schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, ob die Steckachse am Hinterrad noch richtig fest sitzt. Bei mit dreht die sich manchmal etwas raus und dann fängt das Knarzen beim Treten an. Liegt wohl daran, dass dann der Hinterbau leicht "auseinander" geht und das Hauptlager knarzt.
> War bei mir schon ab und zu so und lies sich durch Anziehen der Steckachse immer wieder beheben.
> Ist aber insgesamt kein gutes Gefühl, wenn sich die Steckachse während einer Tour lockert
> Geht das noch anderen so?



werde das hier mal testen, wobei es kein knarzen ist sondern wirklich ein helles quietschen / schleifen


Edit: Antwort von Canyon, 50€ Werkstattfreigabe.
Bin echt extrem positiv überrascht von dem Support


----------



## KoolAid (20. Juli 2018)

r3xxor schrieb:


> werde das hier mal testen, wobei es kein knarzen ist sondern wirklich ein helles quietschen / schleifen
> 
> 
> Edit: Antwort von Canyon, 50€ Werkstattfreigabe.
> Bin echt extrem positiv überrascht von dem Support



Das helle Quietschen habe ich glaube ich auch. Das ist sehr leise oder? Wenn das laute Knarzen jetzt weg ist, werde ich das auch in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## St_Kurvenjaeger (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich komme gerade von einem Besuch bei Canyon in Koblenz wo ich das Spectral in Größe S und M kurz auf dem Parkplatz Probe fahren konnte. Ich bin 168 cm groß bzw. klein und bin damit ziemlich genau zwischen drinn. S wird meine ich in der Regel bis 170 und M ab 170 empfohlen. Vom Gefühl her liege ich wirklich genau in der Mitte. S ist gefühlt schon etwas klein und M etwas groß. Ich hätte mit beiden gerne mal eine Trailfahrt im Wald gemacht um für mich besser das Richtige Gefühl zu bekommen welches mir besser liegt aber das geht ja nicht. Leider durfte ich noch nicht mal ne Runde auf dem Pumptrack drehen.
Ich persönlich denke das M bei meiner Zwischengröße besser für längere Touren wäre und S vielleicht etwas wendiger und kontrollierbarer auf technischen Trails. Ich war bis jetzt noch nie in einem Bikepark da mir bis jetzt der passende Untersagt gefehlt hat, würde das zukünftig aber auch gerne ab und zu mal machen. Ob man da dann eher zum kleineren oder größeren greift und wo man sich wohl bei Sprüngen sicherer fühlt...hmm.
Ich habe noch einen weiteren Aspekt den ich in die Auswahl mit einbeziehen möchte. Ich hab bei meinem ca. 20 Jahre alten Harttail oft am linken Knie Probleme bekommen. Vielleicht kennt sich hier im Forum jemand aus ob eher das kleinere oder das M Model für einen 168 Menschen eine Knieschonende Geometrie bietet oder macht das keinen Unterschied?
Vor der Probefahrt war ich mir sicher das es ein S wird aber nun bin ich wirklich 50/50 hin und her gerissen. 
Klar muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere einen Tipp geben zu Entscheidungshilfe?

Danke schon mal und Gruß Stefan


----------



## LittleR3dCar (21. Juli 2018)

Ich würde M nehmen, da es dir bei steigender Geschwindigkeit auf Trails mehr Sicherheit geben wird. 

Bzgl. Knie: stell die Sattelhöhe richtig ein;€


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. Juli 2018)

St_Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen weiteren Aspekt den ich in die Auswahl mit einbeziehen möchte. Ich hab bei meinem ca. 20 Jahre alten Harttail oft am linken Knie Probleme bekommen. Vielleicht kennt sich hier im Forum jemand aus ob eher das kleinere oder das M Model für einen 168 Menschen eine Knieschonende Geometrie bietet oder macht das keinen Unterschied?
> Vor der Probefahrt war ich mir sicher das es ein S wird aber nun bin ich wirklich 50/50 hin und her gerissen.
> Klar muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere einen Tipp geben zu Entscheidungshilfe?
> 
> Danke schon mal und Gruß Stefan



Bzgl. Knie II: Sieh auch bitte zu, dass der Sattel in horizontaler Richtung richtig positioniert ist, so dass du ein Lot durch die Kniescheibe und die Pedalachse fällen kannst.


----------



## St_Kurvenjaeger (22. Juli 2018)

...ich habe noch etwas recherchiert und neben Körpergröße ist wohl die Schrittlänge der zweitwichtigste Aspekt für die Rahmengröße. Ich habe glaube ich mit gut 80 cm für meine Körpergröße auch eine relativ lange Schrittlänge die vielleicht auch eher für M spricht.
Wie ich beraten wurde hat der Canyon Mitarbeiter wie er mich gesehen hat gleich gemeint ich brauch S. Nach ein paar Runden auf dem Parkplatz fragte ich ihn ob ich trotzdem nochmal M fahren kann und nach ein paar Runden darauf war ich schon hin und her gerissen und er meinte plötzlich auch das er den Eindruck hat das M für mich doch besser passen würde. Ich habe dann nochmal 3 mal beide Bikes schnell gewechselt zum besseren direkten Vergleich was ihn sichtlich schon etwas genervt hat und er noch zu einem Kumpel von mir meinte das er es nicht so ganz verstehen kann das ich mich nicht entscheiden könnte. Hallo, wofür fahre ich denn extra nach Koblenz? Erst war er sich selbst sicher S und dann doch M. Wenn ich von meiner Körpergröße halt genau zwischen drinn liege und vor habe für ein Bike 3-4 Monatsgehälter auszugeben dann will das doch wohl bedacht sein? Naja es sei ihm zugute zu halten das die Hölle im Laden los war und ihm wohl alles etwas viel war.
So unschlüssig wie ich momentan noch bin werde ich vielleicht die nächste Woche nochmal die 120km nach Koblenz fahren und nochmal Testen. Werde das dann auch früh unter der Woche machen und hoffe das ich dann an einen Mitarbeiter gerate der nicht so gestresst ist und mir mit etwas mehr Zeit eine zweite Meinung und mehr Sicherheit bei der Entscheidung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. Juli 2018)

St_Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> ich habe noch etwas recherchiert und neben Körpergröße ist wohl die Schrittlänge der zweitwichtigste Aspekt für die Rahmengröße. Ich habe glaube ich mit gut 80 cm für meine Körpergröße auch eine relativ lange Schrittlänge die vielleicht auch eher für M spricht.


Wie, das wurde nicht vor Ort  vermessen  und mit einbezogen  oder missverstehe ich da was? 
Ansonsten, jopp, Schrittlänge kann entscheidend sein, ich hab zwischen xs und s gehangen und letztendlich s gewählt.
Btw, falls keine Vermessung inklusive Schrittlänge gemacht wurde, frag beim nächsten mal. Viel Betrieb ist übrigens nie ein Grund, genervt gegenüber Kunden zu reagieren, da hatte wer wohl keinen guten Tag.


----------



## TheShrimpMurder (22. Juli 2018)

St_Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> ...ich habe noch etwas recherchiert und neben Körpergröße ist wohl die Schrittlänge der zweitwichtigste Aspekt für die Rahmengröße.


 Moin! Als ich mein Strive damals gekauft hab war es ähnlich. Mit ca. 170 bei 81cm Beinlänge war die Empfehlung S (422mm Reach).

M (448mm Reach) habe ich dann auch noch Probe gerollt, wo ich mich auch etwas wohler gefühlt habe. Wobei S auch nicht übel war.

Der in meinem Fall sehr geduldige Mitarbeiter hat mir allerdings von M eher abgeraten und meinte es sähe komisch aus.

So hab ich dann entgegen meinem Gefühl S gekauft und bereut.

Mein aktuelles Bike hat jetzt 450mm Reach und ich bin super zufrieden.

Für mich sind die Nachteile bzgl. Agilität minimal aber die Vorteile bei der Laufruhe deutlich wahrnehmbar.

Das lässt sich jetzt nicht 1zu1 Vergleichen, ist vielleicht aber trotzdem hilfreich.

Gruß


----------



## Rick7 (22. Juli 2018)

St_Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> ...ich habe noch etwas recherchiert und neben Körpergröße ist wohl die Schrittlänge der zweitwichtigste Aspekt für die Rahmengröße. Ich habe glaube ich mit gut 80 cm für meine Körpergröße auch eine relativ lange Schrittlänge die vielleicht auch eher für M spricht.
> Wie ich beraten wurde hat der Canyon Mitarbeiter wie er mich gesehen hat gleich gemeint ich brauch S. Nach ein paar Runden auf dem Parkplatz fragte ich ihn ob ich trotzdem nochmal M fahren kann und nach ein paar Runden darauf war ich schon hin und her gerissen und er meinte plötzlich auch das er den Eindruck hat das M für mich doch besser passen würde. Ich habe dann nochmal 3 mal beide Bikes schnell gewechselt zum besseren direkten Vergleich was ihn sichtlich schon etwas genervt hat und er noch zu einem Kumpel von mir meinte das er es nicht so ganz verstehen kann das ich mich nicht entscheiden könnte. Hallo, wofür fahre ich denn extra nach Koblenz? Erst war er sich selbst sicher S und dann doch M. Wenn ich von meiner Körpergröße halt genau zwischen drinn liege und vor habe für ein Bike 3-4 Monatsgehälter auszugeben dann will das doch wohl bedacht sein? Naja es sei ihm zugute zu halten das die Hölle im Laden los war und ihm wohl alles etwas viel war.
> So unschlüssig wie ich momentan noch bin werde ich vielleicht die nächste Woche nochmal die 120km nach Koblenz fahren und nochmal Testen. Werde das dann auch früh unter der Woche machen und hoffe das ich dann an einen Mitarbeiter gerate der nicht so gestresst ist und mir mit etwas mehr Zeit eine zweite Meinung und mehr Sicherheit bei der Entscheidung gibt.


Hi, hab ziemlich exakt deine Maße, Größe und Schrittlänge. Habe früher s Rahmen gefahren...seit einigen Jahren fahre ich nur noch Größe M. Mit unserer Schrittlänge einfach kein problem die größere Größe zu fahren. Bietet unter anderem den Vorteil dass du auf dem Rad mit der  Position mehr arbeiten kannst. Mehr Laufruhe wurde ja schon erwähnt. Ich würde noch bessere bergauf Performance und touren Tauglichkeit ins Feld führen. Spar dir die zweite Fahrt nach Koblenz und nimm M


----------



## trailblitz (22. Juli 2018)

St_Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> ...ich habe noch etwas recherchiert und neben Körpergröße ist wohl die Schrittlänge der zweitwichtigste Aspekt für die Rahmengröße. Ich habe glaube ich mit gut 80 cm für meine Körpergröße auch eine relativ lange Schrittlänge die vielleicht auch eher für M spricht.
> Wie ich beraten wurde hat der Canyon Mitarbeiter wie er mich gesehen hat gleich gemeint ich brauch S. Nach ein paar Runden auf dem Parkplatz fragte ich ihn ob ich trotzdem nochmal M fahren kann und nach ein paar Runden darauf war ich schon hin und her gerissen und er meinte plötzlich auch das er den Eindruck hat das M für mich doch besser passen würde. Ich habe dann nochmal 3 mal beide Bikes schnell gewechselt zum besseren direkten Vergleich was ihn sichtlich schon etwas genervt hat und er noch zu einem Kumpel von mir meinte das er es nicht so ganz verstehen kann das ich mich nicht entscheiden könnte. Hallo, wofür fahre ich denn extra nach Koblenz? Erst war er sich selbst sicher S und dann doch M. Wenn ich von meiner Körpergröße halt genau zwischen drinn liege und vor habe für ein Bike 3-4 Monatsgehälter auszugeben dann will das doch wohl bedacht sein? Naja es sei ihm zugute zu halten das die Hölle im Laden los war und ihm wohl alles etwas viel war.
> So unschlüssig wie ich momentan noch bin werde ich vielleicht die nächste Woche nochmal die 120km nach Koblenz fahren und nochmal Testen. Werde das dann auch früh unter der Woche machen und hoffe das ich dann an einen Mitarbeiter gerate der nicht so gestresst ist und mir mit etwas mehr Zeit eine zweite Meinung und mehr Sicherheit bei der Entscheidung gibt.



Ich hab das M mit 177 und 84cm Schrittlänge.

Mein Sohn ist 1,68 mit 83/84cm Schrittlänge, also kurzem Oberkörper im Vergleich zu Dir.

Ihm ist das M ein bisschen zu lang, der Lenker zu breit -> mit 30er oder 40er Vorbau und schmalerem Lenker wäre es aber ok.
Ist sehr wendig/agil übrigens...


----------



## mtb84 (22. Juli 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Kurze Info zum Remotehebel falls jemand ähnliches plant. Das AL 7 kommt mit 2x Schaltung und kann daher den vernünftigen "unterm Lenker" Schalter nicht montiert bekommen, da der Shifter für den vorderen Umwerfer schon ist. Muss ich also versuchen diesen Southpaw Hebel aufzutreiben, ist nicht wahnsinnig teuer, aber ich kann das Ding in Europa nur in silber finden. Beim Hersteller ist es schwarz. Generell ist es wohl so, dass ich quasi jeden Remotehebel benutzen kann so lange er mechanisch per Kabel bedient wird. Die RockShox Reverb Stütze an meinem anderen Rad hat hydraulisches Öl statt nem schnöden Kabel und daher kann ich den Remotehebel von dort nicht verwenden.


Ich hab mir auch vor kurzem das AL 7 zugelegt, weil es das einzige war das bei Canyon lagernd war. Habs dann gleich auf 1x11 umgebaut und wollte mir auch den Southpaw Hebel zulegen. In Schwarz gibts den hier: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/kind-shock-remote-up-lenkerhebel-southpaw-259556
Ich werd mir jetzt aber gleich eine 170er Sattelstütze holen, bei 88cm Schrittlänge find ich die 150mm ein bisschen zu kurz.

BTW: Wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit den Reifen zurecht? Auf meinen Hometrails fahr ich bergauf leider ca. 50% Asphalt. Ich werd mir jetzt wieder Mountainking + Baron in 2.4 montieren. Die 2.6er Maxxis mit 3c Gummi sind finde ich extrem mühsam bergauf.


----------



## St_Kurvenjaeger (22. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Nein vermessen wurde ich nicht, hing wohl auch damit zusammen das ich mir vorher schon aus dem Outlet ein Spectral von 2017 in S zum Abholen im Shop bestellt hatte. Ich hatte allerdings vor meinem Termin bei Canyon schon telefonisch mit ihnen abgeklärt das ich nun nach reichlich Recherche doch eher zum 2018 CF 9.0 SL tendiere und dieses Modell gerne Probe fahren möchte.
Mir würde dann vor Ort erst das 2017 CF 9.0 SL gezeigt und auf die Frage ob ich damit auch mal eine Proberunde auf dem Parkplatz drehen darf: Ja es sind ja keine Pedalen dran und wenn sie mich fahren lassen könnten sie es nicht mehr als Neurad verkaufen. Das fand ich schon seltsam. Jeder Kunde hat normal das Recht sein Rad auch bei Bestellung nach Hause 3 km sorgsam auf Straße zu testen. Warum das nicht ging wenn man es im Laden abholt weiß ich nicht wo da der Unterschied liegt. Na gut die einzige Begründung die ich habe ist halt das ich noch zwischen 2017 und eher 2018 geschwankt habe. Ich finde es aber schon schade hätte es gerne mal gefahren und wer weiß vielleicht hätte ich mich doch direkt dafür entschieden da es mir eigentlich auch gut gefällt und z.B. zum neuen mit knapp 12 kg ein Leichtgewicht ist und mir wohl für meine Bedürfnisse und mein Gewicht auch von der Stabilität und Dämpfung gelangt hätte.

Allerdings wenn mir das neue in S fast grenzwertig klein vorkommt wird es das ältere wohl auch, wo dies von der Geometrie fast gleich ist. Das 2017 hat sogar nochmal einen etwas kürzeren Reach den es wohl durch einen etwas längeren Vorbau ausgleicht.

Dies hat mich nun auch zu der Überlegung geführt ob das 2018 in S sich für meine 168 relativ gut mit einem ca. 10 oder 20mm längeren Vorbau und einem Lenker mit 30 oder 40 mm Rise für mich anpassen läßt. Dann müsste ich doch in etwa zwischen der Sitzposition von S und M Geometir liegen, wenn das M 21mm mehr Reach und 17mm höheren Stack als das S hat, oder denke ich da falsch?
Umgekehrt könnte ich bei M doch nicht mehr viel anpassen. Vorbau ist mit 40mm schon sehr kurz, es gibt glaube ich nur noch einen kleineren mit 33mm?

Ich werde wohl nochmal hin fahren und testen. Vielleicht ist das 2017 auch noch da und sie lassen mich mit etwas Nachdruck doch mal ne Runde drehen

Grüße und viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St_Kurvenjaeger (22. Juli 2018)

Bin halt vielleicht ein schwieriger Kunde


----------



## Grashalm (22. Juli 2018)

Agilität/Wendigkeit ist fast nie ein Problem. Laufruhe schon. Also nach Möglichkeit zum größeren Rad greifen mit mehr Laufruhe und besseren Klettereigenschaften.


----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2018)

Wenn Du auf dem Hof fährst wirst Du auch Bremsen, das sieht man an den Bremsscheiben. Es ist staubig und an den Reifen sieht man ebenfalls dass es gefahren wurde. Wenn es draußen vorher geregnet hat müßte das Rad auch geputzt werden. Wenn Du das Rad danach nicht nimmst, würde Canyon es wieder einpacken und dem nächsten Kunden als Neuware ev. per Versand verkaufen. Der Käufer öffnet das Paket und stellt fest -> Das Rad wurde gefahren. Wie würdest Du reagieren ?


----------



## culture (22. Juli 2018)

Hey,

Ich hatte mich mit 1,74m und 80cm Schrittlänge eigentlich schon für das M entschieden, jetzt frage ich mich aber ob man bei dieser Schrittlänge die Sattelstütze weit genug versenken kann, um sie auch voll ausgefahren fahren zu können? Wenn ich im Rechner nämlich 79 cm Schrittlänge eintrage wird mir S empfohlen. Das hat mich jetzt ziemlich verunsichert!


----------



## St_Kurvenjaeger (22. Juli 2018)

Es ist zwar schon länger her das ich mir mein letztes Fahrrad gekauft habe bis jetzt auch nur im Fahrrad Geschäft, aber eine Probefahrt um den Block war bis jetzt immer drinnen. 
Klar das es bei Regenwetter nicht geht aber 300m auf dem Hof und Anprobe mit Pedalen sollte doch drinnen sein.

Laut Canyon darf jeder Kunde 3km mit Sorgfalt sein Rad testen und bei nicht Gefallen mit Kostenerstattung zurück geben. Das ist auch bei jedem Kaufpreis mit einkalkuliert das ein gewisser Prozentsatz zurück geht. So wie anderen Herstellern auch. Es wird eine Menge Käufer geben die ein Fahrrad gekauft haben wo ohne das sie es merkten schon mal jemand eine Proberunde gedreht hat. Die paar Hundert Meter sind in einem Fahrradleben ein Wimpernschlag und wäre mir deutlich zweitrangige wie ein technisch einwandfrei zusammen gebautes Bike und eine richtige Beratung...

...aber das ist Ansichtssache mir geht es jetzt halt um S oder M


----------



## St_Kurvenjaeger (22. Juli 2018)

@culture 

Ich denke schon du liegst ja mit deiner Größe genau in der Mitte von M.
Zudem lässt sich die Sattelstütze von M bis xl 150mm versenken, bei s und sx "nur" 125mm


----------



## St_Kurvenjaeger (23. Juli 2018)

Nochmal @culture 

Ich könnte zumindest bei gleicher Schrittlänge wie du, sowohl bei S und auch bei M die Sattel so voran einstellen das ich sie komplett ausfahren könnte zur optimalen Sitzhöhe und es wären sicher auch noch ein paar cm mehr drinnen gewesen


----------



## St_Kurvenjaeger (23. Juli 2018)

Sorry für teils schlechtes Deutsch bzw. Rechtschreibung, schreibe meistens am Handy mit dieser nervigen Autokorrektur


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube es gibt da ein Verständnisproblem bzgl. der Probefahrt.
Natürlich kannst Du bei Canyon Vorort eine Probefahrt machen, in allen Größen, kein Problem. Die haben dafür extra Räder für die Probefahrt. Damit kannst Du stundenlang im Hof rumgurken. Aber es ist unter Umständen nicht genau das Modell mit der Ausstatttung die Du möchtest sondern nur aus dieser Serie ein Modell. Wenn Du z.B. das AL7.0 haben möchtest kann es also passieren das Du das AL6.0 in S und M fahren mußt. Das ist auch ok denn Du willst ja ein Gefühl für die Rahmengröße bekommen und das kannst Du stundenlang im Hof testen. Das ist unabhängig von der Ausstattung.


----------



## Rick7 (23. Juli 2018)

gut erklärt. das 2017 Modell ist ja ein Auslaufmodell und das wollen die halt neu verkaufen. Aber eigentlich sollten sie dann für Selbstabholer auch noch alte Spectrals als Testräder da haben...naja in dem Fall beide Seiten verständlich und etwas unvorteilhafte Situation.
Wehe es packt einer ein Canyon ausm Karton das schonmal die Erde berührt hat^^ dann gibts wieder n seitenlanges bashing. 

@St_Kurvenjaeger
Fassen wir mal zusammen für Leute die zwischen den Größen stehen

Pro Größe S:
- wendiger, verspielter
- bike etwas leichter
- niedrigere Überstandshöhe
- durch kürzeres Sitzrohr mehr Absenkung bei Tele Stütze möglich, somit mehr Platz für 
  den Hintern bergab

Pro Größe M:
- der längere reach sorgt für eine zentralere Position auf dem Rad
- aus dem o.g. Grund hast du mehr Platz für Gewichtsverlagerung im Rad
  d.h. du kannst einfach mehr auf dem Rad arbeiten. Druck auf Vorderrad- oder eher
  übers Hinterrad fahren.
- mehr Laufruhe bergab
- bessere bergauf Performance. Vorderrad steigt nicht so schnell
- besserer Wiederverkaufswert bei Größe M

bezüglich Stabilität in der Luft scheiden sich die Geister...die Mehrheit tendiert jedoch auch hier den Pluspunkt an ein größeres Rad zu vergeben.

Ich rate dir deshalb...nimm ein M du wirst es nicht bereuen- ich spreche aus Erfahrung.
Es gibt mittlerweile schon ein paar Räder die sind so lang, dass ich da auch eher wieder Größe S fahren würde, aber das Spectral hat keinen extrem langen reach, bzw. lange Kettenstreben, da ist das eindeutig die bessere Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Narfelchen (23. Juli 2018)

mtb84 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch vor kurzem das AL 7 zugelegt, weil es das einzige war das bei Canyon lagernd war. Habs dann gleich auf 1x11 umgebaut und wollte mir auch den Southpaw Hebel zulegen. In Schwarz gibts den hier: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/kind-shock-remote-up-lenkerhebel-southpaw-259556
> Ich werd mir jetzt aber gleich eine 170er Sattelstütze holen, bei 88cm Schrittlänge find ich die 150mm ein bisschen zu kurz.
> 
> BTW: Wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit den Reifen zurecht? Auf meinen Hometrails fahr ich bergauf leider ca. 50% Asphalt. Ich werd mir jetzt wieder Mountainking + Baron in 2.4 montieren. Die 2.6er Maxxis mit 3c Gummi sind finde ich extrem mühsam bergauf.



Danke für den Link 

Kann deine Reifenprobleme nachvollziehen, ich werd auch beim nächsten Reifenwechsel wieder etwas kleiner gehen. Allerdings muss ich sagen die Kletterfähigkeiten von diesen Traktorreifen sind schon enorm. Ich fahr allerdings auch lange Asphaltstrecken und da hinterlässt man gefühlt ne Gummispur. Aber auch da merkt man, dass man eigentlich auch an Häuserwänden mit hochfahren kann


----------



## r3xxor (23. Juli 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Das helle Quietschen habe ich glaube ich auch. Das ist sehr leise oder? Wenn das laute Knarzen jetzt weg ist, werde ich das auch in Angriff nehmen.


Habe das Hinterraud ausgebaut, Kolben zurückgedrückt, Hinterrad rein, Paar mal hebel gedrückt, bis der Druckpunkt wieder da ist. Bremse neu befestigt mit gezogenem Hebel zur mittigen Ausrichtung. 
Fazit: Quietschen weg, Druckpunkt 213190 mal besser wie vorher. Überlege die Kolben vorne auch mal zurückzudrücken und sich neu setzen lassen.


----------



## culture (23. Juli 2018)

@St_Kurvenjaeger 

Danke, das hilft mir schonmal weiter!


----------



## St_Kurvenjaeger (23. Juli 2018)

Danke nochmal zu den Beiträgen.

So eine Pro und Contra List hab ich mir auch schon gemacht und sah ähnlich aus.

Ich hatte mir auch gedacht das das M im Fall des Falles einen höheren Wiederverkaufswert hat bzw. sich wohl in der Regel leichter ein Käufer finden lässt.
Die höhere Nachfrage an M macht sich leider auch dadurch bemerkbar das mein Wunschbike erst Anfang Oktober in M wieder lieferbar ist in S 6 Wochen früher.

Bezüglich der Absenkung der Sattelstütze dachte ich das ich bei M mehr absenken kann weil S nur 125 mm absenkbar ist anstatt 150mm bei M - XL. Bei beiden Größen würde ich sie ja soweit ausziehen das ich für die Ebene oder den Berg die optimale Sitzposition habe und dann Berg runter auf anspruchsvollen Trails komplett absenke. Dies geht bei S dann 25 mm weniger. Also hier doch eher pro M oder habe ich Denkfehler?

Pro S wäre halt noch das ich die Sitzposition mit längerem Vorbau noch etwas beeinflussen kann, M etwas kürzer zu machen geht kaum bis soweit ich weiß höchstens 7mm kürzeren Vorbau.

Ich werde die Woche nochmal hin fahren und testen. Früh morgens bei Ladenöffnung und dann hoffen das ich mehr Zeit bekommen. Letzten Samstag war definitiv kein ausgiebiges Testen möglich. Es gab Wartezeiten von 1,5 bis zwei Stunden für eine Beratung und Testfahrt. Geht dann halt nicht anders Wochenende und Sommerferien da kann Canyon auch nicht zaubern und allen gerecht werden das kann ich auch verstehen.


----------



## imarv (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

für alle dieses noch Interessiert, mein Spectral AL 6 ist gestern angekommen. 5 Tage bei DHL, ganz schön lang wie ich finde. 04.07.2018 bestellt und am 23.07.2018 geliefert. Dafür das in der ersten Auftragsbestätigung stand, dass es erst Ende Sept kommen soll, ziemlich geil.
Ich habe es dann zusammengebaut und bin eine kleine Tour gefahren. Ich muss sagen ich finde es mega! Wenn man das Fahrwerk Setup erstmal einigermaßen eingestellt hat, macht es super Spaß. Ja die Reifen sind fett, aber leider auch irgendwie genial. Die Schaltung ist knackig und schaltet präzise.
Alles in allem bin ich mehr als positiv überrascht.
Anbei noch ein Bild als Beweis 

An alle einen schönen Tag und viel ☀️

Viele Grüße

Marv


----------



## Rick7 (24. Juli 2018)

St_Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Absenkung der Sattelstütze dachte ich das ich bei M mehr absenken kann weil S nur 125 mm absenkbar ist anstatt 150mm bei M - XL. Bei beiden Größen würde ich sie ja soweit ausziehen das ich für die Ebene oder den Berg die optimale Sitzposition habe und dann Berg runter auf anspruchsvollen Trails komplett absenke. Dies geht bei S dann 25 mm weniger. Also hier doch eher pro M oder habe ich Denkfehler?



Na die 125er Stütze hatte ich nicht am Schirm...dann relativiert sich das Argument wieder.
Aber theoretisch bleibt die Möglichkeit bestehen, durch das kürzere Sitzrohr mit einem Stützentausch mehr Absenkung zu erzielen.


----------



## Schulle (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo Marv,
geiler Hobel (auch das Schwarz gefällt - hoffentlich war ROT nicht die falsche Entscheidung....). Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und bekomme es auch früher. Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon darauf . Viel Spass auf dem Trail


----------



## imarv (24. Juli 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Hallo Marv,
> geiler Hobel (auch das Schwarz gefällt - hoffentlich war ROT nicht die falsche Entscheidung....). Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und bekomme es auch früher. Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon darauf . Viel Spass auf dem Trail


Danke danke. 

Ich habe auch zwischen rot und schwarz hin und her überlegt, ich denke beides wird hammer geil sein.

Bei mir hatte es sich beschleunigt, nachdem ich eine Email an Canyon geschrieben habe. Wahrscheinlich habe ich ein “Storno Bike” bekommen, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es schneller geht.


----------



## Narfelchen (24. Juli 2018)

Auf die Gefahr hin dass wegen Blasphemie jetzt die Mistgabel ausgepackt werden, mir gefallen diese weiss/silbernen Streifen nicht. Hätte das Bike gern in komplett stealth/schwarz so wie das CF 8. Hat jemand Erfahrung ob so Vinylfolien die es z.B. für Autos gibt für sowas funktionieren? Jetzt weniger zum Schutz, da gibts ja einiges, eher optisch. Einfach draufpappen ohne den Lack drunter zu schädigen könnte doch klappen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2018)

Ja das machen einige, Aufkleber überkleben. Das ist völlig normal. Der Boardi hat sowas bei seinem Strive mehrfach gemacht.


----------



## imarv (24. Juli 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin dass wegen Blasphemie jetzt die Mistgabel ausgepackt werden, mir gefallen diese weiss/silbernen Streifen nicht. Hätte das Bike gern in komplett stealth/schwarz so wie das CF 8. Hat jemand Erfahrung ob so Vinylfolien die es z.B. für Autos gibt für sowas funktionieren? Jetzt weniger zum Schutz, da gibts ja einiges, eher optisch. Einfach draufpappen ohne den Lack drunter zu schädigen könnte doch klappen, oder?


Ganz ehrlich, da kann ich mit umgehen. Geschmäcker unterscheiden sich eben. Alles cool aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## St_Kurvenjaeger (25. Juli 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Na die 125er Stütze hatte ich nicht am Schirm...dann relativiert sich das Argument wieder.
> Aber theoretisch bleibt die Möglichkeit bestehen, durch das kürzere Sitzrohr mit einem Stützentausch mehr Absenkung zu erzielen.


----------



## St_Kurvenjaeger (25. Juli 2018)

Ja wenn das geht dann wäre das für alle s Fahrer eine lohnenswerte Überlegung eine länger ausfahrbare Stütz zu verbauen. Frage mich bloß  warum das Canyon dann nicht gleich macht.
Naja wahrscheinlich hat z.B. ein162 Mensch nochmal eine deutlich kürzere Schrittlänge und bei optimal eingestellter Sitzposition ist die Sattelstütze noch so weit im Rahmen das nicht mehr wie 125 drinnen ist.

Danke nochmals an alle eure Kommentare hilft schon einiges weiter in meinen Überlegungen und gibt Denkanstöße. Ich war quasi 15 Jahre raus aus dem Thema Mountainbike aufgrund von Knieproblemen. Manchmal wird es auch wieder besser mit dem Alter und zum Glück geht es zur Zeit wieder
Schön toll wie sich die Biketechnik in der  weiter entwickelt hat.

Einen Unterschied vom S zum M Modell habe ich noch gefunden. Grösse S hat eine 5mm kürzere Kurbellänge Alls M,L und XL.
Ich hab mal in einem Rennrad Forum gelesen das öfters bei Knieproblem zu einer kürzeren Kurbel geraten wurde. Hmm... ob das wirklich besser ist kann man wohl nicht pauschal sagen. Ich denke mit mehr Kurbellänge hat man eigentlich mehr Hebelkraft. Ob dieser Punkt mit der kürzeren Kurbel dann pro oder Contra Größe S ist daher fraglich 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## St_Kurvenjaeger (25. Juli 2018)

Hat schon jemand der Spectral Besitzer eine auf eine Sattelstütze mit mehr als 150 mm Absenkfähigkeit umgerüstet? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## mtb84 (25. Juli 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die bezeichnung des "main pivot caps" des spectrals mit einfachantrieb lautet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (25. Juli 2018)

St_Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> Ja wenn das geht dann wäre das für alle s Fahrer eine lohnenswerte Überlegung eine länger ausfahrbare Stütz zu verbauen. Frage mich bloß  warum das Canyon dann nicht gleich macht.
> Naja wahrscheinlich hat z.B. ein162 Mensch nochmal eine deutlich kürzere Schrittlänge und bei optimal eingestellter Sitzposition ist die Sattelstütze noch so weit im Rahmen das nicht mehr wie 125 drinnen ist.


Ganz genau, da du eigentlich auch M fahren könntest und auch noch lange Haxen hast geht das bei Dir. Muss man halt mal zusammenrechnen. 
Kurbellänge + Sitzrohrlänge + nicht versenkbarer Bund der Stütze + Hub der Stütze + Stützenklemmung + Sattelhöhe <= Schrittlänge


----------



## LittleR3dCar (25. Juli 2018)

mtb84 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die bezeichnung des "main pivot caps" des spectrals mit einfachantrieb lautet?



Hauptlagerabdeckung oder eben -kappe


----------



## mtb84 (25. Juli 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Hauptlagerabdeckung oder eben -kappe


Bei der Kappe für 2 Fach steht "EP0604-01 MAIN PIVOT CAP" drauf. Steht auf der Kappe für 1 Fach keine Nummer?


----------



## Narfelchen (25. Juli 2018)

An dem Teil wär ich auch interessiert. Sollte man mit Zugriff auf nen 3D Printer eigentlich recht easy selber bauen können.


----------



## Soulslide (25. Juli 2018)

imarv schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für alle dieses noch Interessiert, mein Spectral AL 6 ist gestern angekommen. 5 Tage bei DHL, ganz schön lang wie ich finde. 04.07.2018 bestellt und am 23.07.2018 geliefert. Dafür das in der ersten Auftragsbestätigung stand, dass es erst Ende Sept kommen soll, ziemlich geil.
> Ich habe es dann zusammengebaut und bin eine kleine Tour gefahren. Ich muss sagen ich finde es mega! Wenn man das Fahrwerk Setup erstmal einigermaßen eingestellt hat, macht es super Spaß. Ja die Reifen sind fett, aber leider auch irgendwie genial. Die Schaltung ist knackig und schaltet präzise.
> ...



Hallo Marv,

auf den Bildern sieht dein Bike aus als ob es sich um ein XL (Größe) handelt. Kannst du mir kurz sagen wie groß du bist und deine Schrittlänge.

Ich bin 187 groß und 92 cm Schrittlänge. Stehe genau zwischen L und XL. Bin eher ein sportlicher agiler Fahrer. Hatte mich auf beiden Rädern draufgesetzt dacht eigentlich das mir das L zu klein ist, jetzt habe ich aber so meine Zweifel ob das XL für mich bei steilen Trails nicht zu groß ist und ich den Fahrspaß verliere.
Vielleicht kannst du oder ein anderer mir hier seine Meinung dazu sagen.

Gruß
Soulslide


----------



## imarv (25. Juli 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hallo Marv,
> 
> auf den Bildern sieht dein Bike aus als ob es sich um ein XL (Größe) handelt. Kannst du mir kurz sagen wie groß du bist und deine Schrittlänge.
> 
> ...



Hi,

genau es ist ein XL Bike. 

Ich bin 193cm groß und habe eine SL von 93cm.

Ich kann mir für mich persönlich keine bessere Sitzposition vorstellen. Bei 6cm weniger Körpergröße kann das anders aussehen. Es ist meiner Meinung auch eine Geschmacks- und Gefühlssache, jeder ist da etwas anderer Meinung.

Ich habe die Daten nicht im Kopf inwieweit sich Sitzrohr und Oberrohr zwischen L und XL unterscheiden. Vllt hast du ja momentan ein Bike wo du die ca Werte mal ausmessen kannst und diese dann vergleichst?! Das habe ich auch gemacht.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie weit Koblenz von dir entfernt ist, ich würde vielleicht nochmal Probefahren. Ich konnte das leider nicht, ich habe alles so wie du recherchiert und dann einfach bestellt. 

Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast immer her damit!

VG


----------



## Soulslide (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

hier noch einige Infos von mir.
Ich fahre z.Z. noch ein Cooperhead 3 von 2014. Hier mal die Daten von allen Bikes.


Rahmengröße Spectral 2018:         L          XL       Cooperhead 3

Sitzrohrlänge                                480      520         510

Oberrohrlänge                              633      661         615

Steuerrohr                                    147      170         140

Lenkwinkel                                      66        66          70

Sitzrohrwinkel                                 74,5     74,5         72,5

Kettenstreben                                 430      430           435

Radstand                                       1024     1235        1114

Stack                                             634        655         618

Reach                                             460        482         426

Tretlager-Offset                                 22        22             40

Da die Darstellung der Tabelle eher schlecht als Recht ist, als Anhang noch einmal eine Exeltabelle.

Bei der Berechnung des pers. Stacks und Reaches kommen bei mir folgende Werte raus:   Stack = 635;  Reach = 423

Schrittlänge x 0,69 = pers. Stack (920mm x 0,69 = 635)
pers. Stack / 1,5 = pers. Reach (635 / 1,5 = 423)

Wenn ich  die Werte vergleiche denke ich das die L Version die bessere für mich wäre, da ich mich auf meinem Rad sehr wohl gefühlt habe, gerade was die Trails und kleinere Jumps angeht. Ich habe die Befürchtung das das XL mir den Fahrspaß im Downhillbereich nimmt. Gleichzeitig denke ich aber das ich größere Nachteile bei der Bergauffahrt habe.
Vielleicht hat hier jemand bereit Erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann mir seine Erfahrungswerte mitteilen.

Vielen Dank
Gruß
SoulSlide


----------



## imarv (25. Juli 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier noch einige Infos von mir.
> Ich fahre z.Z. noch ein Cooperhead 3 von 2014. Hier mal die Daten von allen Bikes.
> ...





Soulslide schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier noch einige Infos von mir.
> Ich fahre z.Z. noch ein Cooperhead 3 von 2014. Hier mal die Daten von allen Bikes.
> ...


ich bin sicher kein Pro was das alles angeht, aber rein von der Datenlage würde ich auch zum L tendieren.

Einige Werte kannst du zwischen den Grund verschiedenen bikes aber auch einfach nicht vergleichen.

Bei dem L wird die Sattelstütze schon ein paar cm aus dem Sitzrohr schauen, ist ja grundsätzlich kein Problem. 

Kommt denn hier niemand aus deiner Nähe um mal fix Probefahren zu können?


----------



## Soulslide (25. Juli 2018)

Ich saß schon auf beiden Rädern drauf, dachte zuerst das ich bei der L Version zu weit nach vorne komme, daher empfand ich das XL für etwas besser. Das Probefahren war ja nur für kurze Zeit und mach kann das auf dem Hoffahren auch nicht mit dem Alltag im Trail vergleichen. Denke aber das ich noch einmal vorbei muss um es ein zweites mal zu probieren. 
Danke aber für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Malignus (25. Juli 2018)

Hat sich schonmal jemand die integrierte Sattelstütze genauer angeschaut ? da ich viel schraube und auch immer wieder zerlege und reinige frage ich mich was mal ist wenn das im Rahmen integrierte Gewinde nicht mehr so funktioniert ? Ja mir ist klar daß es im Normalfall schon einigemale funktionieren sollte ohne gleich kaputt zu sein. Aber was ist WENN ? Kann ich dann den ganzen Rahmen wegschmeissen oder lässt es sich komplett erneuern ? Mag sich vielleich pingelich anhören, aber langlebigkeit ist mir eben wichtig und alles was fest verbaut ist ist ja nur eine Frage der Zeit. Integrierte Ersatzklemmen gibt es von Canyon nur für das Rennrad Speedmax und nicht für Spectral.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (25. Juli 2018)

Wenn die Garantie abgelaufen wäre würde ich einfach das Gewinde nachschneiden oder ein coil einsetzen fertig aus die Maus.
Kann dir nicht sagen wie das Gewinde beim Carbonrahmen aussieht.


----------



## Rick7 (26. Juli 2018)

Malignus schrieb:


> Hat sich schonmal jemand die integrierte Sattelstütze genauer angeschaut ? da ich viel schraube und auch immer wieder zerlege und reinige frage ich mich was mal ist wenn das im Rahmen integrierte Gewinde nicht mehr so funktioniert ? Ja mir ist klar daß es im Normalfall schon einigemale funktionieren sollte ohne gleich kaputt zu sein. Aber was ist WENN ? Kann ich dann den ganzen Rahmen wegschmeissen oder lässt es sich komplett erneuern ? Mag sich vielleich pingelich anhören, aber langlebigkeit ist mir eben wichtig und alles was fest verbaut ist ist ja nur eine Frage der Zeit. Integrierte Ersatzklemmen gibt es von Canyon nur für das Rennrad Speedmax und nicht für Spectral.



Du meinst die integrierte Sattelklemme oder? So wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist da doch n kleines Metall Plättchendrinnnen welches die Stütze klemmt auf welches die Madeschraube drückt. Die Teile sind m.E. vollständig austauschbar.


----------



## mtb84 (26. Juli 2018)

Ich versuchs nochmal: Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Bezeichnung des "main pivot caps" des Spectrals mit Einfachantrieb lautet?
Steht da eine Nummer drauf - so wie bei der Abdeckung für 2 Fach Antrieb?


----------



## imarv (26. Juli 2018)

mtb84 schrieb:


> Ich versuchs nochmal: Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Bezeichnung des "main pivot caps" des Spectrals mit Einfachantrieb lautet?
> Steht da eine Nummer drauf - so wie bei der Abdeckung für 2 Fach Antrieb?



hilft dir das? besser habe ich es nicht drauf bekommen.

VG


----------



## mtb84 (26. Juli 2018)

imarv schrieb:


> hilft dir das? besser habe ich es nicht drauf bekommen.
> 
> VG


Perfekt, danke


----------



## KoolAid (26. Juli 2018)

r3xxor schrieb:


> Habe das Hinterraud ausgebaut, Kolben zurückgedrückt, Hinterrad rein, Paar mal hebel gedrückt, bis der Druckpunkt wieder da ist. Bremse neu befestigt mit gezogenem Hebel zur mittigen Ausrichtung.
> Fazit: Quietschen weg, Druckpunkt 213190 mal besser wie vorher. Überlege die Kolben vorne auch mal zurückzudrücken und sich neu setzen lassen.



Das habe ich neulich auch gemacht. Hat scheinbar geholfen! 

Jetzt knarzt aber scheinbar der Steuersatz. Werde mal am Wochende alles nachfetten. Dieser Staub überall ist scheinbar schlimmer als Schlamm.


----------



## Kreiswalker (27. Juli 2018)

An Alle mit Riss in der Kettenstrebe.

Habt ihr auch schon wie r3xxor eure Strebe bekommen? 

Sie war ja für diese Woche angekündigt. Mein Status ist aber nicht mal auf "in Vorbereitung".


----------



## hg2 (27. Juli 2018)

Nein habe noch keine Strebe erhalten.
Das wird ja hoffentlich nicht noch lange dauern.


----------



## bartman2108 (27. Juli 2018)

Kettenstrebe noch nicht bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hg2 (27. Juli 2018)

Hat schon Jemand nachgefragt bei Canyon wann die Strebe geliefert wird?
Was hat Canyon dazu gesagt?


----------



## bartman2108 (27. Juli 2018)

Ich habe am Montag nachgefragt und *keine Antwort* erhalten


----------



## filiale (27. Juli 2018)

Die müssen jetzt erstmal klären ob sie die Strebe überhaupt versenden dürfen: siehe post #84

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-delle-im-rahmen-felge-defekt.875411/page-4


----------



## KoolAid (27. Juli 2018)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Steuersatzwartung des 2018ners? Gibt es dabei etwas zu beachten?


----------



## Kreiswalker (27. Juli 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Die müssen jetzt erstmal klären ob sie die Strebe überhaupt versenden dürfen: siehe post #84
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-delle-im-rahmen-felge-defekt.875411/page-4



In dem verlinkten Thema handelt es sich um ein Crash Replacement des Spectral 2016. Das hat doch nichts mit der Rückrufaktion einer frühen Charge des Spectral 2018 zu tun!


----------



## filiale (27. Juli 2018)

aber es geht darum das der user zunächst einmal gar keine einzelne strebe angeboten bekommen hat weil es aus rechtlicher sicht nicht möglich sei.
aber beim spectral 2018 soll es nun doch möglich sein eine einzelne strebe vom kunden selbst zu tauschen ?
Das hat nichts mit crash replacement zu tun sondern mit der ausrede seitens canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (27. Juli 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Steuersatzwartung des 2018ners? Gibt es dabei etwas zu beachten?


Ganz normaler Steuersatz.


----------



## Kreiswalker (27. Juli 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> aber es geht darum das der user zunächst einmal gar keine einzelne strebe angeboten bekommen hat weil es aus rechtlicher sicht nicht möglich sei.
> aber beim spectral 2018 soll es nun doch möglich sein eine einzelne strebe vom kunden selbst zu tauschen ?
> Das hat nichts mit crash replacement zu tun sondern mit der ausrede seitens canyon.



Wie hier in diesem Thema schon öfter mitgeteilt wurde, bietet Canyon zwei Optionen bei den betroffenen 2018er Modellen mit Riss in der Kettenstrebe an:

1. Austausch der Strebe bei Canyon
2. Austausch der Strebe bei einem lokalen Bikeshop mit einer Kostenfreigabe von 80 €

Bei Option 2 erhält der Kunde natürlich die Kettenstrebe, was sollte da aus rechtlicher Sicht auch dagegen sprechen.


----------



## filiale (27. Juli 2018)

Weil Canyon aus rechtlichen Gründen behauptet, keine Kettenstreben einzeln verschicken/tauschen zu können, sondern immer nur den gesamten Rahmen tauschen kann (sowohl in der Garantiezeit als auch außerhalb als auch bei Eigenverschulden). Und wie man am Beispiel des Spectral 2018 sieht ist das schlichtweg eine Ausrede von Canyon. Wenn genug öffentlicher Druck kommt, geht es plötzlich doch.


----------



## Kreiswalker (27. Juli 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Die müssen jetzt erstmal klären ob sie die Strebe überhaupt versenden dürfen: siehe post #84
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-delle-im-rahmen-felge-defekt.875411/page-4





filiale schrieb:


> Weil Canyon aus rechtlichen Gründen behauptet, keine Kettenstreben einzeln verschicken/tauschen zu können, sondern immer nur den gesamten Rahmen tauschen kann (sowohl in der Garantiezeit als auch außerhalb als auch bei Eigenverschulden). Und wie man am Beispiel des Spectral 2018 sieht ist das schlichtweg eine Ausrede von Canyon. Wenn genug öffentlicher Druck kommt, geht es plötzlich doch.



Also müssen sie im Fall des 2018er Modells, um das es hier in diesem Thema geht, nicht erstmal klären, ob sie die Strebe überhaupt versenden dürfen. Wie in meinem Beitrag von heute morgen bereits erwähnt hat r3xxor ja auch schon eine Kettenstrebe erhalten.


----------



## filiale (27. Juli 2018)

Kreiswalker schrieb:


> Also müssen sie im Fall des 2018er Modells, um das es hier in diesem Thema geht, nicht erstmal klären, ob sie die Strebe überhaupt versenden dürfen. Wie in meinem Beitrag von heute morgen bereits erwähnt hat r3xxor ja auch schon eine Kettenstrebe erhalten.



ja korrekt


----------



## stamil (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

mir hat es das Spectral AL 6.0 angetan. Leider ist das im Gegensatz zu den anderen Varianten derzeit nicht reduziert und hat Liefertermin erst Anfang September. 
Lohnt es sich da überhaupt noch ein 2018er Modell zu kaufen oder wartet man lieber auf den Nachfolger? 
Wer kennt sich mit dem Canyon-Sale aus? Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass es auch auf das 6.0er noch einen Rabatt gibt?
Das 7.0er kostet momentan ja gleich viel, wie das 6.0er - und wäre sofort verfügbar. Aber das ist mir mit über 14kg dann doch zu schwer.

Grüße
Leo


----------



## LittleR3dCar (30. Juli 2018)

stamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir hat es das Spectral AL 6.0 angetan. Leider ist das im Gegensatz zu den anderen Varianten derzeit nicht reduziert und hat Liefertermin erst Anfang September.
> Lohnt es sich da überhaupt noch ein 2018er Modell zu kaufen oder wartet man lieber auf den Nachfolger?
> ...




500 g unterschied? Also das Gewicht sollte nicht der Grund sein.


----------



## stamil (31. Juli 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> 500 g unterschied? Also das Gewicht sollte nicht der Grund sein.


Ist nicht nur das Gewicht (wobei 14kg halt schon irgendwie eine Schmerzgrenze ist, weil ich viel bergauf fahre und die anderen in der Gruppe teilweise mit leichten Hardtails unterwegs sind). Wollte bei der Gelegenheit halt auf 1x12 umsteigen. 6.0 und 7.0 unterscheiden sich ja quasi nur in der Schaltung 1(1x12 bzw. 2x11).
An die 6.0- und 7.0-Besitzer: Wie seid ihr mit euren Bikes zufrieden? Würdet ihr das selbe nochmal kaufen oder das nächste mal die andere Variante wählen.


----------



## Soulslide (31. Juli 2018)

Ich war gestern kurz bei Canyon um das AL 6.0 in L und XL zu fahren. Habe mich jetzt doch für das L entschieden.
186 cm und 90 Schrittlänge. Fande ich doch etwas agiler und wendiger. Das XL ist da doch etwas zu groß für. 
Habe das L Rad mit Pedale mit meiner Kofferwaage gewogen: 14,35 kg. Das S wog dagegen knapp 13,85 kg.

Ich bin in der selben Situation, werde mir erst in ca. 2-3 Wochen das Rad bestellen, evtl. lohnt isch das warten ja wirklich auf die 2019er Modelle. Denke aber das sich da nesentlich nur die Farben ändern werden, da ja 2018 erst der Frame geändert wurde.

Ich habe dort auch eine Info zu den Kettenstreben bekommen, davon war laut Aussage Canyon Service nur die ersten Chargen betroffen. Diese werden angeblich wie auch immer ausgetauscht (nur bei Reklamation, oder alle betroffenen Kunden werden angeschrieben, oder oder).  Alle neueren Bike sollten dieses Problem nicht mehr haben. Oder kann diese Aussage jemand widerlegen.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (31. Juli 2018)

Wenn es um 500 g Gewichtsersparnis geht, empfehle ich immer einen Toilettengang vor der fahrt. Oder die Trinkblase nur halb befüllen und auf der Tour nach schütten. Oder oder oder. Da fällt einem doch einiges ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartman2108 (31. Juli 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich habe dort auch eine Info zu den Kettenstreben bekommen, davon war laut Aussage Canyon Service nur die ersten Chargen betroffen. Diese werden angeblich wie auch immer ausgetauscht (nur bei Reklamation, oder alle betroffenen Kunden werden angeschrieben, oder oder).  Alle neueren Bike sollten dieses Problem nicht mehr haben. Oder kann diese Aussage jemand widerlegen.



Hat Canyon auch gesagt wann die Kettenstreben getauscht werden?

Habe immer noch keine Info von Canyon wann die Kettenstrebe kommen soll.


----------



## Grashalm (31. Juli 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich habe dort auch eine Info zu den Kettenstreben bekommen, davon war laut Aussage Canyon Service nur die ersten Chargen betroffen. Diese werden angeblich wie auch immer ausgetauscht (nur bei Reklamation, oder alle betroffenen Kunden werden angeschrieben, oder oder).  Alle neueren Bike sollten dieses Problem nicht mehr haben. Oder kann diese Aussage jemand widerlegen.



Ich und mein Kollege wurden nicht von Canyon angeschrieben bzgl. Riss. Geliefert Ende Mai. Trotzdem hat sich nach ca 2 Monaten bei uns beiden ein Riss entwickelt. Bisher fand kein Tausch statt.

Und wenn ich sowas lese, möchte ich auch erst dann eine neue Kettenstrebe haben, wenn garantiert ist, dass das gleiche nicht nochmal passiert:


> *After about 200 miles on the replacement chainstay I had Canyon warranty in June it has developed the dreaded crack, again*.


http://forums.mtbr.com/canyon/2018-spectral-owners-thread-1070659-4.html
Er schreibt, der Riss ist nach 200 miles = 321km entstanden. Das kommt ganz gut hin. Bei mir + Kollegah war nach ~390km ein Riss zu sehen.


----------



## imarv (31. Juli 2018)

stamil schrieb:


> Ist nicht nur das Gewicht (wobei 14kg halt schon irgendwie eine Schmerzgrenze ist, weil ich viel bergauf fahre und die anderen in der Gruppe teilweise mit leichten Hardtails unterwegs sind). Wollte bei der Gelegenheit halt auf 1x12 umsteigen. 6.0 und 7.0 unterscheiden sich ja quasi nur in der Schaltung 1(1x12 bzw. 2x11).
> An die 6.0- und 7.0-Besitzer: Wie seid ihr mit euren Bikes zufrieden? Würdet ihr das selbe nochmal kaufen oder das nächste mal die andere Variante wählen.


Also ich bin ja noch recht frischer Besitzer des 6.0 aber ich möchte es nicht mehr missen. 1 x 12 ist top, ich würde es immer wieder nehmen. Bin froh, dass ich den Schalthebel und vor allem den Umleger los bin.
Am Ende wird es eine Glaubens- bzw Geschmacksfrage bleiben und sein!
VG und ruck zuck entscheiden, keine Zeit vergeuden!


----------



## Narfelchen (31. Juli 2018)

Ein wichtiger Unterschied zwischen 6.0 und 7.0 - und für mich letztenendes ausschlaggebend - waren die Unterschiede im Wheelset und die Bremsen. XT sind (natürlich nur meiner Meinung nach) besser und teurer als Upgrade nachzukaufen, als die Guides und beim Wheelset ist es auch ein Preissprung von ca. 300 für die M1900 auf 600 auf die M1700 mit dem Ratchet Hub, der sich später upgraden lässt. Beide Upgrades wären für mich wichtig, also war das 7.0 die natürliche Wahl. 
Die ganze Schaltungsgeschichte kann ich schwer bewerten, weil ich noch nie Sram gefahren bin. Ich hab den vorderen XT einfach abgebaut, 500g eingespart und nen neuen Chainring vorne ran. Mit 32/42 komm ich eigentlich alles hoch, vor allem mit diesen gigantischen Reifen. Ich spiele allerdings mit dem Gedanken mir eventuell bei meinem Hardtail die 11-46 XT Kassette zu mopsen, das könnte man dann schon als Vorteil für Sram sehen, wenn ich solche Überlegungen anstelle. Allerdings sieht die 46er Kassette echt monströs aus (größer als ein 200mm rotor). Wie so ein 50er Ring aussieht weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht füllt das dann das ganze Rad aus 

#edit: nen Sack Kommas reingekippt


----------



## Lupinsche (1. August 2018)

@Schulle , viel. rettet Canyon doch noch unseren Sommer: AL 6.0 website verfügbarkeit nun 20-25 August!


----------



## Schulle (1. August 2018)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> @Schulle , viel. rettet Canyon doch noch unseren Sommer: AL 6.0 website verfügbarkeit nun 20-25 August!



Das wäre echt schön! Ich kann es echt kaum erwarten. Muss aber sagen das Canyon mir, auf Grund der späteren Auslieferung, 75,00 € gutgeschrieben hat. Eine nette und faire Geste wie ich finde


----------



## Niveautot (1. August 2018)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> @Schulle , viel. rettet Canyon doch noch unseren Sommer: AL 6.0 website verfügbarkeit nun 20-25 August!



Mal stark drauf hoffen


----------



## jobau (1. August 2018)

Hallo Leute,

bin seit  März ziemlich zufriedener user eines  AL7.0.
Ein Punkt stört mich aber doch gewaltig:

Ich komme von einem 2008er Nerve ES. Im direkten Vergleich fährt das Al 7 deutlich stabiler, satter, mehr Kurvengrip es vermittelt deutlich mehr Sicherheit bergab. Erreicht wird dies u.a. auch durch ein ca 2 cm tieferes Tretlager.

Leider mit dem Effekt, dass meine scada - Flats in jeder Kurve aufsetzen. 
OK -in den Kurven nicht treten kann man sich vielleicht angewöhnen - aber letztes WE bin auf einem schmalen Trail am Hang beinahe abgeschmiert, weil das hangseitige Pedal aufsetzte und mich damit Richtung Abgrund schubste.
Ich kann euch sagen: das wollt ihr in dem Moment nicht !

Und nein, meine Federung ist nicht bis auf den letzten Millimeter ausgereizt.

Ich habe jetzt wieder auf XT-Klickpedale umgerüstet, obwohl ich gern die Flats weiter gefahren wäre -aber das ist mir zu gefährlich.

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen ?


Gruß Jo


----------



## Kreiswalker (2. August 2018)

Ja, das Aufsetzen der Pedale ist auch in meinen Augen der größte Nachteil der Geometrie des neuen Spectrals. In verblocktem Gelände muss man schon sehr konzentriert sein, um nicht aufzusetzen. Ich fahre auch Klickpedale und es passiert mir trotzdem manchmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartman2108 (2. August 2018)

Habe Antwort auf meine Nachfrage zur Lieferung der Strebe bekommen. Wird voraussichtlich Anfang nächster Woche versendet. Mein Bestellstatus ist immer noch auf "Bestätigt".

Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## uffe (2. August 2018)

Geht mir auch so. Mit meinem vorherigen Radon Slide ED 160 von 2009 bin ich auch nur sehr selten mit den Pedalen aufgesetzt, mit dem Spectral dagegen sehr viel häufiger.
Das Tretlager liegt auch wirklich im Vergleich mit anderen Modellen der Klasse sehr niedrig - fährt sich zwar auch für mich merklich satter, aber ein paar mm höher wären m.M.n. auch noch völlig OK gewesen ...

QUOTE="Kreiswalker, post: 15409227, member: 393144"]Ja, das Aufsetzen der Pedale ist auch in meinen Augen der größte Nachteil der Geometrie des neuen Spectrals. In verblocktem Gelände muss man schon sehr konzentriert sein, um nicht aufzusetzen. Ich fahre auch Klickpedale und es passiert mir trotzdem manchmal[/QUOTE]


----------



## Narfelchen (2. August 2018)

Sind diese Streben eigentlich die Gleichen bei AL und CF - und damit auch die geknacksten Rahmenprobleme?


----------



## Soulslide (2. August 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Habe Antwort auf meine Nachfrage zur Lieferung der Strebe bekommen. Wird voraussichtlich Anfang nächster Woche versendet. Mein Bestellstatus ist immer
> 
> 
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren wann du das Fahrrad gekauft hast da Canyon mir gesagt hat dass nur die Streben aus den ersten Chargen betroffen waren


----------



## bartman2108 (2. August 2018)

Habe es am 3 Februar erhalten, also einer von den ersten


----------



## KoolAid (3. August 2018)

Hi,

Kennt jemand einen Rahmenschutz der auf Gunmetal Black klebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. August 2018)

Kreiswalker schrieb:


> Ja, das Aufsetzen der Pedale ist auch in meinen Augen der größte Nachteil der Geometrie des neuen Spectrals. In verblocktem Gelände muss man schon sehr konzentriert sein, um nicht aufzusetzen. Ich fahre auch Klickpedale und es passiert mir trotzdem manchmal


[/QUOTE]
Was wäre unter verblocktem Gelände zu verstehen? Nur damit ich weiß, auf was ich mich da einlasse.


----------



## Kreiswalker (3. August 2018)

Verblocktes Gelände: z.B. herausstehende Wurzeln, Steine, Spurrillen, ausgewaschene Trails, schmale Trails mit Böschung...


----------



## Kreiswalker (3. August 2018)

Habe heute die Nachricht bekommen, dass meine neue Kettenstrebe unterwegs ist. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie dann auch wirklich dauerhaltbar ist.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. August 2018)

Kreiswalker schrieb:


> Verblocktes Gelände: z.B. herausstehende Wurzeln, Steine, Spurrillen, ausgewaschene Trails, schmale Trails mit Böschung...


Hm...macht mich grade skeptisch. Das trifft auf die Trails hier absolut zu, und ich glaube nicht, dass ich schon so gut bin, dass ich das richtig kompensieren könnte. 
Gut, ich fall dann keine Abgründe runter


----------



## Grashalm (4. August 2018)

jobau schrieb:


> Leider mit dem Effekt, dass meine scada - Flats in jeder Kurve aufsetzen.
> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen ?
> Gruß Jo


Meinst du beim Kurbeln oder Rollen?

Das Problem mit dem Aufsetzen existiert doch nur beim *Pedalieren*...nicht beim Rollen.
Aber ja, mein größter Kritikpunkt am Rad. Man muss mit Flatpedalen höllisch aufpassen *beim Pedalieren*...hier hat es Canyon einfach total übertrieben mit der geringen Tretlagerhöhe. Mittlerweile habe ich mich einigermaßen darauf eingestellt, aber es passiert immer noch zu oft.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. August 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Meinst du beim Kurbeln oder Rollen?
> 
> Das Problem mit dem Aufsetzen existiert doch nur beim *Pedalieren*...nicht beim Rollen.
> Aber ja, mein größter Kritikpunkt am Rad. Man muss mit Flatpedalen höllisch aufpassen *beim Pedalieren*...


Macht es ein bisschen besser, allerdings in Bezug auf die Trails hier immer noch ein unerwartetes Minus. Naja, mal schaun


----------



## Narfelchen (6. August 2018)

Hat hier jemand ein ähnliches Problem? Ich komme mit der Wade ziemlich oft an die Sitzstrebe (heisst das so? frei Schnauze von seat stay übersetzt). Ist nicht weiter tragisch, aber auf Dauer könnte das nervigen Abrieb geben.


----------



## MindHack21 (6. August 2018)

Hallo in die Runde.
Auf der Suche nach einem Knarzgeräusch habe ich u.a. den Dämpfer demontiert. Die Schleifspuren sehen für mich nicht ganz normal aus. Deshalb meine Fragen in die Runde:
1. Was haltet ihr davon?
2. Gibt es irgendwelche Tipps, dass die Abnutzung hier nicht zunimmt?
3. Ich habe jetzt alle Kontaktstellen gefettet - ok oder kontraproduktiv?


----------



## Grashalm (6. August 2018)

Welche Buchsen hast du? Wie sehen die Kontaktflächen der Buchsen aus? Lassen sich die Buchsen im Dämpfer drehen (leicht eingespannt im Schraubstock)
Normalerweise ist die bei dir graue Fläche nämlich schwarz (wie der Rahmen).



Ich habe ja mal etws über schwergängige Dämpferbuchsen geschrieben. Ich vermute bei dir ist dieses Problem, allerdings mit den anderem Buchsenytp (Buchsen mit Bund).
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-cf-2018.862471/page-38#post-15310288


----------



## MindHack21 (6. August 2018)

Ich habe die Buchsen wie in #969 beschrieben, also wahrscheinlich die Neueren. Aber die lassen sich nicht drehen. Abnutzung ist dort kaum zu sehen. 

Sollte ich versuchen, die gängig zu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (6. August 2018)

Ok, also du hast die Buchsen mit Bund. Dann müssten auf den Stirnseiten der Buchsen auch Schleifspuren zu sehen sein....allerdings weniger als auf dem Alu des Rahmens.
Und eigentlich müsstest du auch Probleme mit ständiger Lösung der Dämpferschraube haben...
Die grauen Flächen bei dir können ja auch von einer Nachbearbeitung seitens Canyon stammen.
Letztlich musst du es beurteilen.

Per Hand lassen sich die Buchsen meistens nicht drehen. In Schraubstock spannen und schauen wie schwergängig die Buchsen sind. Wenn du das Gefühl hast, du musst den Schraubstock sehr stark zudrehen, damit sich die Buchsen nicht mitdrehen, dann musst du die Buchsen gängig machen.

Kein Fett zwischen Rahmen und Buchsen. Dort soll sich ja gerade nichts bewegen. Die Rotationsbewegung findet zwischen Gleitlager und Buchse statt.


----------



## MindHack21 (6. August 2018)

Danke für die Tipps. Dann werde ich den Dämpfer mal einspannen und mit Schmiermittel bearbeiten.


----------



## Narfelchen (6. August 2018)

Kann man bei simplen demontieren vom Dämpfer was falsch machen? Hab leider keinen Schraubstock, mich würde aber nach den vielen Hinweisen und Infos mal interessieren wie meine Buchsen so aussehen.


----------



## Grashalm (6. August 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Kann man bei simplen demontieren vom Dämpfer was falsch machen? Hab leider keinen Schraubstock, mich würde aber nach den vielen Hinweisen und Infos mal interessieren wie meine Buchsen so aussehen.


Aufpassen, keine Macken in die Gleitflächen des Dämpfers zu machen.


----------



## MindHack21 (7. August 2018)

Ich habe den Dämpfer gestern an den Gleitlagern mit sehr wenig Kriechöl behandelt und dann nicht allzu fest in den Schraubstock eingespannt. Er ließ sich mit relativ wenig Druck hin und her bewegen. Alle Kontaktflächen an den Gleitlagern und dem Rahmen wurden danach gut gereinigt. Ich habe den Dämpfer wieder eingesetzt und mit 14 statt der angegebenen 12 Nm angezogen. Die Gleitlager kann man relativ gut beobachten, wenn man Druck auf den Sattel gibt ... und es hat sich nichts bewegt. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das so bleibt. Das Knarzen war gestern jedenfalls weg.


----------



## Christian-1989 (7. August 2018)

Bezüglich der richtigen Rahmengröße des Spectrals bin ich - wie wohl einige hier - noch etwas unschlüssig.
Sollte hier jemand aus dem Raum München ein Spectral in der Größe M oder L besitzen, wäre ich mega dankbar wenn ich das gute Stück mal probesitzen darf.
Sofern sich hier jemand findet, bitte einfach kurz schreiben.
Ich zeige mich dann auch gerne mit einem Bierchen oder so erkenntlich. ;-)
Viele Grüße


----------



## bijaer (7. August 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Habe Antwort auf meine Nachfrage zur Lieferung der Strebe bekommen. Wird voraussichtlich Anfang nächster Woche versendet. Mein Bestellstatus ist immer noch auf "Bestätigt".
> 
> Wie siehts bei euch aus?


Habe mein Bike zur Montage zurück an Canyon versandt. Bislang regt sich nichts. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt die Kettenstreben seien zwar geliefert worden, aber noch in der Qualitätsprüfung. 6te Woche ohne Rad ...


----------



## Tbuschi (8. August 2018)

bijaer schrieb:


> Habe mein Bike zur Montage zurück an Canyon versandt. Bislang regt sich nichts. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt die Kettenstreben seien zwar geliefert worden, aber noch in der Qualitätsprüfung. 6te Woche ohne Rad ...



Servus alle miteinand,

erst einmal bedauere ich es sehr das manche Ihre Bikes zurücksenden müssen oder beim Händler abgeben müssen wegen der Kettenstrebe. Zur Kettenstrebe habe ich auch eine Frage, betrifft das alle Modelle des Spectrals oder sind die Modelle welche vor kurzem, oder jetzt ausgeliefert werden nicht betroffen? 
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## superwutze (8. August 2018)

Eine kleine Frage an alle Spectral CF Besitzer, die keine Trails vor der Haustür haben:
Wie transportiert ihr denn eure Räder? Ich suche einen Radträger für die Anhängerkupplung, der (idealerweise) das Rad an der Sattelstütze fixiert. Oder aber Thule: Kennt hier jemand die Kombination aus Carbon-Protector und den Drehmomentverschlüssen? Passt das überhaupt um das dicke Hauptrohr herum? Oder brauche ich mir bei einem Cat4 Rahmen da überhaupt gedanken machen?
LG und Dank im Voraus,
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (8. August 2018)

Es gibt tolle Neuigkeiten: ES IST PER DHL UNTERWEGS


----------



## hg2 (9. August 2018)

Tolle News
Gestern ist die ersatz Strebe von Canyon bei mir angekommen. Alles ist dabei Lager, Dichtungen, Schrauben und sogar ein extra, die Rahmenbox war dabei.
Gestern alles umgebaut, geht super einfach wenn mann schrauben kann.
Muss sagen da hat Canyon einen super Job gemacht.
Finde im allgemeinen das Canyon seinen Job nicht so schlecht macht wie mann den Eindruck erhalten könnte wenn mann sich durch die Einträge wühlt.
Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit Canyon


----------



## Tbuschi (9. August 2018)

Servus, 
hat jemand schon mal probiert beim AL 6.0 einen 29er Laufradsatz zu installieren?
Wenn ja, welchen habt ihr denn genommen?


----------



## Soulslide (9. August 2018)

Moin Leute,
gerade mal die Canyon Seite aufgerufen, AL 6.0 ab Lager lieferbar.
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2018/spectral-al-6-0.html

Kann ich ja dann sofort bezahlen und mitnehmen.
Gruß
Soul


----------



## Kreiswalker (9. August 2018)

hg2 schrieb:


> Tolle News
> Gestern ist die ersatz Strebe von Canyon bei mir angekommen. Alles ist dabei Lager, Dichtungen, Schrauben und sogar ein extra, die Rahmenbox war dabei.
> Gestern alles umgebaut, geht super einfach wenn mann schrauben kann.
> Muss sagen da hat Canyon einen super Job gemacht.
> ...



Hi,

hast du von Canyon Infos, ob man das selber machen darf?
Klar, selber Schrauben ist natürlich generell kein Problem. Im Fall der Kettenstrebe hieß es bei mir aber ausdrücklich: an Canyon zurück, oder in eine lokale Werkstatt.
Ich würds auch gern selber machen, weil ich erst in 2 Wochen nen Termin in der lokalen Werkstatt hab. Was ist aber z.B.: wenn ich wiederholt einen Verarbeitungsfehler von Canyon im Bereich der Kettenstrebe habe und es kommt zum erneuten Bruch, oder was auch immer. Kann Canyon einem dann theoretisch die Garantie verweigern, weil man die Vorgabe nicht beachtet hat, die Strebe von einem ausgebildeten Fahrradmechaniker ersetzen zu lassen?


----------



## filiale (9. August 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> gerade mal die Canyon Seite aufgerufen, AL 6.0 ab Lager lieferbar.
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2018/spectral-al-6-0.html
> 
> ...



Nein, das geht nur bei den Bikes to go.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartman2108 (9. August 2018)

hg2 schrieb:


> Tolle News
> Gestern ist die ersatz Strebe von Canyon bei mir angekommen. Alles ist dabei Lager, Dichtungen, Schrauben und sogar ein extra, die Rahmenbox war dabei.
> Gestern alles umgebaut, geht super einfach wenn mann schrauben kann.
> Muss sagen da hat Canyon einen super Job gemacht.
> ...



Habe die Strebe am Samstag erhalten. Am Montag in mein lokalen Bikeshop gebracht und heute abgeholt. Das hat jetzt alles ingesamt 6 Wochen gedauert, finde das etwas lang um ein Ersatzteil rauszuschicken in der Gewährleistungszeit. 
Mit dem Bike an sich bin ich immernoch sehr zufrieden. 

Jetzt aber wieder ran an die Trails


----------



## bartman2108 (9. August 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage an alle Spectral CF Besitzer, die keine Trails vor der Haustür haben:
> Wie transportiert ihr denn eure Räder? Ich suche einen Radträger für die Anhängerkupplung, der (idealerweise) das Rad an der Sattelstütze fixiert. Oder aber Thule: Kennt hier jemand die Kombination aus Carbon-Protector und den Drehmomentverschlüssen? Passt das überhaupt um das dicke Hauptrohr herum? Oder brauche ich mir bei einem Cat4 Rahmen da überhaupt gedanken machen?
> LG und Dank im Voraus,
> Andreas



so z.B. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-cf-2018.862471/page-36#post-15290398


----------



## hg2 (9. August 2018)

Kreiswalker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast du von Canyon Infos, ob man das selber machen darf?
> Klar, selber Schrauben ist natürlich generell kein Problem. Im Fall der Kettenstrebe hieß es bei mir aber ausdrücklich: an Canyon zurück, oder in eine lokale Werkstatt.
> Ich würds auch gern selber machen, weil ich erst in 2 Wochen nen Termin in der lokalen Werkstatt hab. Was ist aber z.B.: wenn ich wiederholt einen Verarbeitungsfehler von Canyon im Bereich der Kettenstrebe habe und es kommt zum erneuten Bruch, oder was auch immer. Kann Canyon einem dann theoretisch die Garantie verweigern, weil man die Vorgabe nicht beachtet hat, die Strebe von einem ausgebildeten Fahrradmechaniker ersetzen zu lassen?



Ersten soll man nicht immer den Teufel an die Wand malen.
Habe nicht gefragt ob ich die Strebe wechseln darf, habe es einfach gemacht.
Selbstverständlich wird Canyon die Garantie ablehnen wenn ich bei der Rep. ein Gewinde oder sonstwas beschädige, aber wenn die Sterbe nochmals reisst so hat das nichts mit dem Tausch zu zun.
Auch bin ich sicher das jeder der eine technische Ausbildung hat, die mit einem Fahrradmechaniker gleichgesetzt wird, die Rep. fachgerecht durchführen kann.


----------



## superwutze (10. August 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> so z.B. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-cf-2018.862471/page-36#post-15290398


danke für den hinweis, das ist mir damals doch glatt entgangen.
macht ihr euch da wegen des carbon-rahmens keine gedanken? man liest so viel von gerissenen rahmen wegen dieser montageart. oder betrifft das nur superleichte rennräder und ich mach mich (und vielleicht jetzt auch noch euch) verrückt deswegen? bin da wirklich sehr unschlüssig, ich fahr das rad wirklich gerne und billig war es ja auch nicht gerade, da will ich keinesfalls ein unnötiges risiko eingehen.


----------



## filiale (10. August 2018)

Ich transportiere mein Carbon HT auf einem Thule 9xx. Von angeblichen Rissen ( Quelle ?) habe ich wegen des Transports noch nicht gehört. Wichtig ist, dass man den Rahmen an der Klemmstelle leicht abklebt (ich nehme Tesa Krepp = Malerband). Dann kann man die Klemme auch etwas lockerer anziehen und es entstehen keine Scheuerstellen. Das klappt seit Jahren bei allen Rädern problemlos. Einen Lappen lege ich nicht unter, denn der könnte verrutschen und dann schaut es wie poliert aus, denn während der Fahrt entstehen viele Vibrationen.


----------



## Lupinsche (10. August 2018)

So, nachdem ich das gestern gelieferte Spectral AL 6.0 Grösse L in rot fertig montiert habe jetzt Zeit meine Canyon Erfahrung zu posten und zukünftigen Käufern die Bedenken zu nehmen die ich anfangs auch hatte. Zusammenfassend grosses Lob an Canyon, tolle Erfahrung:

- 09.07.2018 bestellt - geliefert 4 Wochen später 09.08.2018 (es gab hin und her mit voraus. Lieferdatum, jedoch ist man immer perfekt informiert per Statusabfrage & Mail) Lieferung TOP
- Sehnsüchtige, z.T. wahrscheinlich nervige  Service Anfragen werden immer, wenn auch mal mit 2 Tagen Verzug hilfreich bearbeitet und beantwortet. Service TOP
- ausführliche Probefahrt Trail folgt morgen früh, bisher aber Qualitätseindruck Aufbau, Montage, Verpackung, Einstellung Schaltung / Bremsen, Vollständigkeit perfekt. TOP
Einzig den durchsichtigen Plastik Hinterradschutz (?! oder wie auch immer das Ding heisst kann man direkt ab Werk weglassen, hat mich 15 min vorsichtig Plastik zerschneiden gekostet. Über die beigelegten Reflektoren brauchen wir nicht sprechen...

Danke Canyon, grosses und berechtigtes Lob muss und soll auch mal sein. Bisher tolle Erfahrung als Kunde! 

P.S.: Die rote Lackierung ist live besser als auf den Bildern, Gewicht Rad gesamt wird noch festgestellt.


----------



## superwutze (10. August 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich transportiere mein Carbon HT auf einem Thule 9xx. Von angeblichen Rissen ( Quelle ?) habe ich wegen des Transports noch nicht gehört. Wichtig ist, dass man den Rahmen an der Klemmstelle leicht abklebt (ich nehme Tesa Krepp = Malerband). Dann kann man die Klemme auch etwas lockerer anziehen und es entstehen keine Scheuerstellen. Das klappt seit Jahren bei allen Rädern problemlos. Einen Lappen lege ich nicht unter, denn der könnte verrutschen und dann schaut es wie poliert aus, denn während der Fahrt entstehen viele Vibrationen.


einfach mal dr. google nach 'fahrradträger carbonrahmen' befragen. auch hier in den foren ist das eher ein religiös debattiertes als mit fakten unterlegtes thema. aber ich denke mal, bei einem cat4 mtb-rahmen ist das etwas anderes als bei superleichten rennrädern.
das mit 'schaumstoff unterlegen' ist beim spectral nicht ganz so leicht, bei meinem alten radträger geht die schlaufe schon fast nicht mehr ums hauptrohr, malerkrepp geht sich aber aus. ich bin grad am umsehen und schwanke zwischen thule velospace xt und atera strada e-bike m. hat jemand erfahrung mit denen?


----------



## bartman2108 (11. August 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> einfach mal dr. google nach 'fahrradträger carbonrahmen' befragen. auch hier in den foren ist das eher ein religiös debattiertes als mit fakten unterlegtes thema. aber ich denke mal, bei einem cat4 mtb-rahmen ist das etwas anderes als bei superleichten rennrädern.
> das mit 'schaumstoff unterlegen' ist beim spectral nicht ganz so leicht, bei meinem alten radträger geht die schlaufe schon fast nicht mehr ums hauptrohr, malerkrepp geht sich aber aus. ich bin grad am umsehen und schwanke zwischen thule velospace xt und atera strada e-bike m. hat jemand erfahrung mit denen?



Beim Atera wird der Rahmen von der Halterung komplett umschlungen und gibt beim spannen auch nach. Beim Thule wird der Rahmen eher geklemmt.


----------



## Christian-1989 (11. August 2018)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich das gestern gelieferte Spectral AL 6.0 Grösse L in rot fertig montiert habe jetzt Zeit meine Canyon Erfahrung zu posten und zukünftigen Käufern die Bedenken zu nehmen die ich anfangs auch hatte. Zusammenfassend grosses Lob an Canyon, tolle Erfahrung:
> 
> - 09.07.2018 bestellt - geliefert 4 Wochen später 09.08.2018 (es gab hin und her mit voraus. Lieferdatum, jedoch ist man immer perfekt informiert per Statusabfrage & Mail) Lieferung TOP
> - Sehnsüchtige, z.T. wahrscheinlich nervige  Service Anfragen werden immer, wenn auch mal mit 2 Tagen Verzug hilfreich bearbeitet und beantwortet. Service TOP
> ...


Und wie war die erste Tour? ;-)


----------



## SingleTrackie (11. August 2018)

Moin moin liebe Gemeinde.

Habe vor 2 Wochen mein Al 7.0 Zum breakawaypreis erstanden und bekommen und auf 1x11 umgerüstet.

Dazu mal 2 Fragen: habe auf die 2fach Kurbel einfach nen 1x Kettenblatt mit 32z montiert. Bedarf es da einer Anpassung der Kettenlinie, oder kann man das so lassen?! Die montierte Kurbel hat nämlich keine Spacer zum verschieben, wie ich erwartet hätte.

Desweiteren hab ich ein leichtes knacken beim treten... kann das nach ca 40km schon das pressfit sein?!... das wär ja schon krass und im pressfit thread ists meist doch ne andere Ursache, hat da jemand ähnliches erlebt?

Ansonsten: Geiler Hobel! Komme von nem Commencal Meta HT und boah ey... poppiges Teil und Bergauf geht auch gleich flüssiger ohne ständig aufzustehen durch Unebenheiten. Man will einfach nur wie nen Pogostick über jede Kante springen. War die richtige Kaufentscheidung!

Kleine Anmerkung für die Schlauchfahrer und Tubeless reserveschläuche. Ich war nicht schlecht verwundert, als ich die schläuche in der Hand hielt. Maxxis hat ja extra +Schläuche für 2.6er Reifen für ordentlich Geld und Gewicht. Und was war drin ... nen standard 2.1- 2.5 Schlauch... lasst euch net verarschen und kauft die normalen schläuche weiter, statt +Teile für Aufpreis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupinsche (11. August 2018)

Christian-1989 schrieb:


> Und wie war die erste Tour? ;-)



Boah ....genial. Hab vorher viel gelesen und kann jetzt mit eigener Erfahrung sagen:
- 2.6 Reifen echt zieeeemlich fett und gewöhnungsbedürftig, gehen aber interessanterweise auf strecke / uphill viel besser als befürchtet, hab aber auch 1.8 bar drin. Mal abwarten ob ich die später wechsle
- Eagle 1x12 perfekte bandbreite, kein problem. Schaltet aber rauh (klack!) und die kette scheint echt in einem krassen winkel. Bin da eher skeptisch. Abwarten und testen...
- dämpfer / geometrie downhill 10 von 10 punkten! Pure fun. Uphill / strecke viiieeeeeel besser als erwartet, war mein grösste sorge
- sattel / stütze dickes like, keine negativen erfahrungen
- tretlager / aufsetzen empfinde ich als überhaupt kein problem trotz heute 40 km isartrail kreuz und quer.
- die kabel unten am lager stehen ein wenig zu viel ab, muss ich noch checken
- bremsen sind super dosierbar und über jeden zweifel erhaben

Ergo: rundum tolles bike / fun.


----------



## Narfelchen (12. August 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Moin moin liebe Gemeinde.
> 
> Habe vor 2 Wochen mein Al 7.0 Zum breakawaypreis erstanden und bekommen und auf 1x11 umgerüstet.
> 
> Dazu mal 2 Fragen: habe auf die 2fach Kurbel einfach nen 1x Kettenblatt mit 32z montiert. Bedarf es da einer Anpassung der Kettenlinie, oder kann man das so lassen?! Die montierte Kurbel hat nämlich keine Spacer zum verschieben, wie ich erwartet hätte.



Ich hab exakt dasselbe gemacht. Die Chainline ist total in Ordnung ohne Spacer. Ich hab aus Reflex Spacer draufgemacht, ohne Nachzudenken ob ich die überhaupt brauche. Spoiler: Brauchte sie nicht


----------



## SingleTrackie (12. August 2018)

@Narfelchen 

Ja super! Hatte auch bei dem Bike vorher eher ne innenliegendere Kettenlinie, da ich ja doch eher brutaler reintrete, wenns Bergauf geht und bei den schnellen gängen, doch eher gemächlicher fahre und denke, dass dabei ne schräge Kettenlinie nicht so schlimm ist. #1xproblems 

Sonst jemand zum knacken ne Idee?! 


SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Desweiteren hab ich ein leichtes knacken beim treten... kann das nach ca 40km schon das pressfit sein?!... das wär ja schon krass und im pressfit thread ists meist doch ne andere Ursache, hat da jemand ähnliches erlebt?



Ich hab noch das KMC Kettenschloss im Visier... hatte grad nur das da und bestell demnächst noch das orginal Shimano


----------



## Christian-1989 (12. August 2018)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> Boah ....genial. Hab vorher viel gelesen und kann jetzt mit eigener Erfahrung sagen:
> - 2.6 Reifen echt zieeeemlich fett und gewöhnungsbedürftig, gehen aber interessanterweise auf strecke / uphill viel besser als befürchtet, hab aber auch 1.8 bar drin. Mal abwarten ob ich die später wechsle
> - Eagle 1x12 perfekte bandbreite, kein problem. Schaltet aber rauh (klack!) und die kette scheint echt in einem krassen winkel. Bin da eher skeptisch. Abwarten und testen...
> - dämpfer / geometrie downhill 10 von 10 punkten! Pure fun. Uphill / strecke viiieeeeeel besser als erwartet, war mein grösste sorge
> ...


Du hast Größe L, oder? Schon mal gewogen?


----------



## KoolAid (14. August 2018)

Ich habe mein Rad gestern zu einer örtlichen Werkstatt in Frankfurt gebracht um die neue LEV zu installieren die Canyon mir geschickt hat. Der Chef hat mir bei der Annahme ziemlich klar gemacht was er von Canyon hält. Canyon würde ja keine Wartung/Service machen und Canyon würde ja immer so komischen "neuartigen" Quatsch an den Bikes machen. USW…  Es war eine unangenehme Situation! Der Termin wurde ja immerhin telefonisch vereinbart und mir wurde freundlich mitgeteilt, dass es kein Problem sei.

Ich glaube andere Bikes interessieren die nicht, aber Versender finden die grundsätzlich schlecht! Der Laden verkauft auch nur Bikes einer bestimmten Marke, die mir überhaupt nicht gefallen, sonst hätte ich womöglich dort mein Bike gekauft. Auch das Zubehör, dass dort angeboten wird ist nichts für mich. Daher kaufe ich dort nur sehr selten mal was.

Wenn ich später das Bike abhole, werde ich mal fragen ob ich zukünftig noch kommen soll oder lieber zu einer anderen Werkstatt soll. So was muss ich mir nicht geben.


----------



## jonnnzzeen (14. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern mein neues Spectral AL 5.0 in L erhalten. Der erste Eindruck ist ingesamt super! Freue mich auf die erste Tour heute.

Leichte Sorgen macht mir gerade noch die Sattelstütze, es ist die Kind Shock LEV SI verbaut. Der Einbau war schon etwas herausfordernd für mich, da der Zug um Rahmen versteckt war. Jetzt habe ich alles montiert, aber der Sattel fährt nicht richtig aus. Ich muss mit den Hand nachhelfen. Daher meine Frage, muss ich die Stütze noch einstellen z.B. die Zugspannung anpassen? Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?

Danke vorab!


----------



## MFa (14. August 2018)

Eventuell ist der Druck zu niedrig. Unter dem Klemmhalter für den Sattel befindet sich ein Ventil. Hier kannst du die Dämpferpumpe aufschrauben und den Druck regulieren.
Hier aber die Herstellerangaben berücksichtigen.
Wäre zumindest eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## write-only (14. August 2018)

Oder die Sattelklemme ist zu fest zu. Hatte bei meiner Lev DX manchmal auch das Problem, hab's dann mit Carbon Montagepaste und weniger Drehmoment gelöst.


----------



## Lupinsche (14. August 2018)

Christian-1989 schrieb:


> Du hast Größe L, oder? Schon mal gewogen?


L, wiegt mit Pedalen (ca. 800g) 14,4 kg laut kofferwaage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Narfelchen (14. August 2018)

Hab mal aus Spass ne genauere Messung vorgenommen. Spectral AL 7.0 ohne vorderen Derailleur und ohne die (erstaunlich schweren) Schläuche im Tubeless Setup: 13,7 kg ohne Pedale.


----------



## jonnnzzeen (15. August 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Oder die Sattelklemme ist zu fest zu. Hatte bei meiner Lev DX manchmal auch das Problem, hab's dann mit Carbon Montagepaste und weniger Drehmoment gelöst.



Es war die Sattelklemme. Danke für die Hinweise!


----------



## Schulle (15. August 2018)

ES IST DA  und sieht in ECHT mega aus 

Gewicht: Größe L mit Pedalen: 14,46 kg

Der Zusammenbau wäre easy gewesen, wenn nicht der Seilzug von der Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr verschwunden wäre. Allein das rausfädeln hat eine halbe Stunde gedauert. Teile waren aber alle dran (sogar die Maden-Schraube für die Sattelstütze ). Zumindest hoffe ich das.... Mitgeliefert wurden auch zwei Token für die Gabel (25mm) 


War gestern nur mal kurz zum einbremsen draußen unterwegs. Muss sagen, erster Eindruck: Es fährt sich genial bergab (bügelt einiges weg). Bergauf schon was anderes, als mit meinem Race-Hardtail. Aber machbar. Muss lernen, langsamer und chillend damit zu radeln 
Das Setup passt auch noch nicht richtig. Das Feintuning erfolgt in den nächsten Tagen. 

Mal eine Frage zur Sattelstütze:
Kann man diese weiter aus den Sattelrohr rausschauen lassen und montieren oder muss die bis zum Anschlag (wie jetzt auf dem Bild ist)
in das Sattelrohr geschoben werden?

Da waren auch zwei so komische schwarze Plasteteile von SRAM dabei. Steht 1,8mm drauf Für was sind die? Für die Bremsen?


----------



## Rick7 (15. August 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Da waren auch zwei so komische schwarze Plasteteile von SRAM dabei. Steht 1,8mm drauf Für was sind die? Für die Bremsen?



Schönes Ding in rot 
So flache Plastikkeile? Das sollten die Transportsicherungen für die Bremsen sein, ja.

Edit: achso ja zur Sattelstütze... klar kannst du die weiter rausziehen, es gibt ne Markierung "Min Insert" weiter sollte sie nicht raus.


----------



## Narfelchen (15. August 2018)

Wenn du an der Sattelstütze guckst, da ist eine Mindesthöhe angegeben wie weit sie reingeschoben werden muss. Kannst die definitiv bis maximal zu dieser Markierung rausziehen. Das rot is echt cool. Sieht in echt meiner Meinung nach noch besser aus, mich hat gestern einer mit nem AL 6 überholt (Frechheit)


----------



## imarv (16. August 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Der Zusammenbau wäre easy gewesen, wenn nicht der Seilzug von der Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr verschwunden wäre. Allein das rausfädeln hat eine halbe Stunde gedauert. Teile waren aber alle dran (sogar die Maden-Schraube für die Sattelstütze ). Zumindest hoffe ich das.... Mitgeliefert wurden auch zwei Token für die Gabel (25mm)



Du kannst den Zug super von vorn nachschieben. Dann ist es kein Problem mehr. Ich hatte die gleiche Herausforderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Narfelchen (18. August 2018)

Nach 300km sieht meine Dämpferschraube so aus. Habe die neuen Buchsen, kann aber nicht sagen dass die Schraube irgendwie locker war. Ist eindeutig abgerieben, aber am Rahmen ist nichts zu erkennen. https://imgur.com/a/oyLzlOd


----------



## Grashalm (18. August 2018)

Wie die Schraube aussieht ist *egal*. Das Schwarz geht beim rein-und rausschrauben ab.

Schau dir lieber die Aufnahme am Rahmen an ob dort eindeutige tiefe Riefen zu sehen sind.


----------



## BusfahrerPeter (18. August 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Tatsächlich war die hintere Steckachse etwas locker. Nach dem festziehen, hab ich kein Knarzen mehr gehört. Morgen fahre ich mal ne etwas längere Runde. Manchmal dauert es ein wenig, bis was zu hören ist. Wäre ja eine sehr schön unkomplizierte Lösung.
> 
> Danke schonmal!



Hallo, Danke für den Tip mit der Steckachse … das kann nerven und ich habe bis jetzt nicht verstanden wo das her kommt. Werde es ausprobieren. Wie kommt man darauf …  ;-) ?

Leider habe ich noch ein anderes Problem: Als ich zum ersten mal etwas längere Strecken rauf gefahren bin (IT - Lombardei, Toskana) ist ein Lager / die Freilaufnabe im HR kaputt gegangen. Habe von Canyon EUR 50 für eine Reparatur freigegeben bekommen und das auch reparieren lassen. Dummerweise ist das Problem bei der dritten Ausfahrt wieder aufgetreten. Das war Mitte Juli :-(. Das HR ist jetzt zur Prüfung bei Canyon - bin mal gespannt, wann ich wieder fahren kann.

Anyway: Hat jemand von Euch Probleme mit der SRAM Eagle in Verbindung mit dem Mavic Laufrad gehabt / gehört / gesehen / gelesen / etc.?

Danke schon mal vorab für Eure Rückmeldungen …


----------



## superwutze (18. August 2018)

BusfahrerPeter schrieb:


> Anyway: Hat jemand von Euch Probleme mit der SRAM Eagle in Verbindung mit dem Mavic Laufrad gehabt / gehört / gesehen / gelesen / etc.?



hallo!
wenn du das laufrad aus dem cf 9 pro meinst: keine probleme, läuft seit über 2500km problemlos.
lg, andy


----------



## superwutze (18. August 2018)

hallo!

hat jemand von euch nähere information zu der quixle hinterachse? vielleicht ist das knarzen ja nur zeichen einer fehlerhaften anwendung. ich muss meine regelmässig ausbauen, reinigen und verkehrt draufsitzend wieder einbauen. wenn ich das rad beim einbau nicht belaste, knarzt es mit garantie. weder im handbuch, noch im internet habe ich jemals irgendeine form der badienungsanleitung gefunden (allerdings habe ich vor einiger zeit aufgehört zu suchen). wenn ich das richtig sehe, werden übliche steckachsen doch eingeschraubt und danach zugespannt, bei der quixle gibt es aber nichts zu spannen, wie fest gehört die denn angezogen?

dankbar für jede info,
lg, andy


----------



## Showd0wn (18. August 2018)

Weißt jemand wo man diese Rahmentasche für das Spectral bestellen kann? Ich finde das Produkt auf der Canyon Seite nicht...


----------



## LittleR3dCar (18. August 2018)

Showd0wn schrieb:


> Weißt jemand wo man diese Rahmentasche für das Spectral bestellen kann? Ich finde das Produkt auf der Canyon Seite nicht...



Komisch, ich finds auch nicht mehr auf der canyon Seite 

Frage: mit welchen ventilen/welcher milch habt ihr euer spectral auf tubeless umgemodelt?


----------



## MyChaOS (18. August 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Frage: mit welchen ventilen/welcher milch habt ihr euer spectral auf tubeless umgemodelt?


Milkit - zwar teuer aber grad dass sie Luft ohne core halten ist mir das wert


----------



## schillkroete (18. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen. Hat jemand von Euch schon die Gewindesteigung der Steckachse hinten beim 6.0 gemessen?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Rick7 (19. August 2018)

BusfahrerPeter schrieb:


> Leider habe ich noch ein anderes Problem: Als ich zum ersten mal etwas längere Strecken rauf gefahren bin (IT - Lombardei, Toskana) ist ein Lager / die Freilaufnabe im HR kaputt gegangen. Habe von Canyon EUR 50 für eine Reparatur freigegeben bekommen und das auch reparieren lassen. Dummerweise ist das Problem bei der dritten Ausfahrt wieder aufgetreten. Das war Mitte Juli :-(. Das HR ist jetzt zur Prüfung bei Canyon - bin mal gespannt, wann ich wieder fahren kann.
> 
> Anyway: Hat jemand von Euch Probleme mit der SRAM Eagle in Verbindung mit dem Mavic Laufrad gehabt / gehört / gesehen / gelesen / etc.?
> 
> Danke schon mal vorab für Eure Rückmeldungen …



Oh Mann Mavic ...  Bei den alten Crossmax sind gerne mal die Achsen gebrochen. Mir selber ist auch schon ein Freilauf an den Crossmax kaputt gegangen...deswegen fahr ich nur noch DT Swiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superwutze (19. August 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Frage: mit welchen ventilen/welcher milch habt ihr euer spectral auf tubeless umgemodelt?


schwalbe/schwalbe. sehr zufrieden damit, allerdings auch noch nicht benötigt. zuerst hatte ich die mitgelieferten mavic ventile drinnen, die waren aber nicht dicht zu kriegen. beim reifenwechsel kamen dann die schwalbe rein und dicht wars.


----------



## Narfelchen (19. August 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Schau dir lieber die Aufnahme am Rahmen an ob dort eindeutige tiefe Riefen zu sehen sind.



Am Rahmen ist bisher nichts zu sehen. Damit bin ich dann vorerst aus dem Schneider nehm ich an. Ich werds aber beobachten.

Tubeless: DT-Swiss Ventile und bluBIKE TS-200 Dichtmilch. Keine Probleme bisher.


----------



## Grashalm (19. August 2018)

Showd0wn schrieb:


> Weißt jemand wo man diese Rahmentasche für das Spectral bestellen kann? Ich finde das Produkt auf der Canyon Seite nicht...



*Ich biete meinen Frame Case zum Verkauf an:


*
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1156489-canyon-spectral-2018-frame-case-box-rahmentasche


Thema Tubeless:
Schwalbe Doc Blue und DT Swiss Ventile


----------



## .jan (19. August 2018)

Mein Spectral CF 8.0 in Größe L habe ich am 13.08.2018 bestellt, am 16.08.2018 war es schon da. Größe passt bei 183 cm/86 cm Schrittlänge perfekt, allerdings ist die Remotestütze bis Anschlag im Rahmen. Länger dürfte das Sitzrohr nicht sein. M wäre wohl vom Reach zu kurz gewesen.
Bin die Tage schon einige Male gefahren, vor allem, um das Fahrwerkssetup einzustellen. heute Morgen die erste anspruchsvollere Tour. Zwei Dinge sind mir negativ aufgefallen und ich bitte um eure Hilfe.

1. Die Madenschraube der Sattelklemmung hat sich 3-4 mal nach ruppigeren Passagen gelöst. Ich tenidere jetzt dazu, einfach etwas Schaubensicherung an das Gewinde zu kleckern, alternativ Teflonband, weil leichter reversibel. Spricht das was gegen? Ich möchte mir die Klemmung ungern vermurksen...

2. Die Steckachse hinten hat sich gelockert, das habe ich erst zuhause gemerkt, ich wunderte mich beim Fahren nur darüber, dass die Schaltung mitmal unsauber arbeitete und die Bremsscheibe plötzlich so viel klingelte. Ich habe de Achse "out fo the box" so gelassen, wie sie war, im Glauben, wenn das Hinterrad montiert ist, würde das schon passen. Jetzt habe ich die Achse handfest gezogen. Reicht das? Ich finde im Handbuch keine Angaben und mit Drehmoment ist da ja eh nix.


----------



## Grashalm (19. August 2018)

1: Schraubensicherung mittelfest drauf und mit 4Nm anziehen. Das hält.
2: Die Steckachse muß ordentlich fest gezogen werden, sonst löst sie sich. Das Problem erscheint alle 2 Seiten hier. Es gibt von Canyon keine Angabe. Steckachsen werden aber üblicherweise mit 15-20 Nm angezogen.


----------



## .jan (19. August 2018)

Danke. Werde ich gleich mal an der Klemmschraube ausprobieren.
Das Steckachsenproblem habe ich hier auch gerade gefunden. Ich werde das beobachten und ggf. auch Schraubensicherung auf dem Gewinde verwenden.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (19. August 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> 2. Die Steckachse hinten hat sich gelockert, das habe ich erst zuhause gemerkt, ich wunderte mich beim Fahren nur darüber, dass die Schaltung mitmal unsauber arbeitete und die Bremsscheibe plötzlich so viel klingelte. Ich habe de Achse "out fo the box" so gelassen, wie sie war, im Glauben, wenn das Hinterrad montiert ist, würde das schon passen. Jetzt habe ich die Achse handfest gezogen. Reicht das? Ich finde im Handbuch keine Angaben und mit Drehmoment ist da ja eh nix.



Ich würde ALLE Schrauben nachziehen. Bei mir waren einige locker inkl steckachse


----------



## schillkroete (19. August 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Danke. Werde ich gleich mal an der Klemmschraube ausprobieren.
> Das Steckachsenproblem habe ich hier auch gerade gefunden. Ich werde das beobachten und ggf. auch Schraubensicherung auf dem Gewinde verwenden.



Würde es Dir was ausmachen die Gewindesteigung der hinteren Steckachse auszumessen, wenn Du sie eh ausgebaut hast?


----------



## Grashalm (20. August 2018)

schillkroete schrieb:


> Würde es Dir was ausmachen die Gewindesteigung der hinteren Steckachse auszumessen, wenn Du sie eh ausgebaut hast?







Ich komme sicher auf eine Gewindesteigung von 1.
Außendurchmesser des Gewinde ist 11,9mm.

-> wahrscheinlich also ein M 12x1 Feingewinde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schillkroete (20. August 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ich komme sicher auf eine Gewindesteigung von 1.
> Außendurchmesser des Gewinde ist 11,9mm.
> 
> -> wahrscheinlich also ein M 12x1 Feingewinde



Vielen vielen Dank! Das hilft mir sehr weiter!


----------



## the_dole (20. August 2018)

Liebe spectral besitzer!
Meine Freundin hat sich ein spectral gekauft und wir sind gerade dabei auf 1x umzubauen. Hab hier schon von einigen gelesen die das bereits gemacht haben. Meine Frage dazu: brauche ich längere Kettenblattschrauben (spectral 5 mit Shimano mt600 Kurbel). Wenn ich die alten verwende und sie von hinten reinschraube, bleibt vorne noch einiges an Gewinde frei. (Shimano slx Kettenblatt)
Was habt ihr da gemacht?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße aus Wien!
Armin


----------



## Narfelchen (21. August 2018)

Hab leider ein AL 7.0 mit anderer Kurbel und Chainring von Absoluteblack. Der ist so gebaut dass ich keine Unterlegscheiben brauchte. Könnte mir vorstellen dass der SLX Chainring welche braucht. Oder kürzere Schrauben kaufen.


----------



## the_dole (21. August 2018)

Hallo! Habs mittlerweile herausgefunden. Man braucht längere schrauben! (8mm vs. 11mm)
Der Offset kommt bei den Shimano 1x Kettenblätter von der Materialstärke. Dementsprechend reichen die Schrauben nicht mehr aus.
Bei der xt Kurbel und der slx Kurbel sieht man das nur nicht da diese vorne abgedeckt sind....
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Kettenblattschrauben-4-Arm-XT-FC-M8000-1-p45550/
LG
Armin


----------



## .jan (22. August 2018)

Wird das CF 8.0 eigentlich an der Pike und am Deluxe RT mit dem Debon Air Kit ausgeliefert? Ich werde aus den Infos im Netz irgendwie nicht schlau. Für die Pike finde einen Upgrade Kit, für den Deluxe finde ich nichts!?


----------



## Jan2303 (22. August 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Wird das CF 8.0 eigentlich an der Pike und am Deluxe RT mit dem Debon Air Kit ausgeliefert? Ich werde aus den Infos im Netz irgendwie nicht schlau. Für die Pike finde einen Upgrade Kit, für den Deluxe finde ich nichts!?



Beides Debonair.



.jan schrieb:


> Mein Spectral CF 8.0 in Größe L habe ich am 13.08.2018 bestellt, am 16.08.2018 war es schon da. Größe passt bei 183 cm/86 cm Schrittlänge perfekt, allerdings ist die Remotestütze bis Anschlag im Rahmen. Länger dürfte das Sitzrohr nicht sein. M wäre wohl vom Reach zu kurz gewesen.
> .



Ich hab das gleiche Bike und die gleiche Körpergröße + Schrittlänge. Meine Sattelstütze ist ca. 2,3 cm draussen. Check nochmal deine Satteleinstellung.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsieur87 (23. August 2018)

Servus zusammen,

Bin nun seit gestern auch im Besitz eines AL 6.0 und im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden. Da ich leider nicht die Zeit hab die ganzen 57 Seiten des Threads zu lesen, wäre ich sehr dankbar um die Beantwortung meiner Fragen 

Bei mir löst sich die Schraube der Sattelklemmung trotz mehr als ausreichendem Anzugsmoment .Kennt jemand das Problem? Abhilfe Loctite?

Gibt schon ne Umsetzung eines Bashguards bzw. Schutz des Ritzels vorm Aufsetzen?

Sind beim Rock Shox Deluxe von Haus aus Token/Spacer verbaut? Hatte gestern ständig Durchschläge trotz nur 20% SAG bei 82kg Gewicht. Wieviele Spacer sind bei dem Gewicht zu empfehlen?

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!
Gruß Tobi


----------



## Narfelchen (23. August 2018)

Sattelklemme ist ein vielverbreitetes Problem. Lösungsansatz (keine richtige Abhilfe bei mir): Carbon Montagepaste und vor jeder Fahrt kontrollieren. Loctite haben auch schon einige erwähnt, löst das Problem bei mir aber nicht. Kann nur wählen zwischen höherem Anzugsmoment oder abnehmen 

#edit: Von Blackspire gibt's nen Bashguard mit BB mount. Hier ist ein Bild davon.


----------



## KoolAid (24. August 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Sattelklemme ist ein vielverbreitetes Problem. Lösungsansatz (keine richtige Abhilfe bei mir): Carbon Montagepaste und vor jeder Fahrt kontrollieren. Loctite haben auch schon einige erwähnt, löst das Problem bei mir aber nicht. Kann nur wählen zwischen höherem Anzugsmoment oder abnehmen
> 
> #edit: Von Blackspire gibt's nen Bashguard mit BB mount. Hier ist ein Bild davon.



Das Problem mit der Sattelklemme ist echt nervig. Ich habe auch schon alles mögliche probiert. Hilft bei dir der Anzug über 4nm mit Loctite? Oder das ganz harte loctite mal ausprobieren?


----------



## Narfelchen (24. August 2018)

Nicht wirklich. Es macht es nur schwerer das trotzdem noch runtergerutschende Sattelrohr wieder fest zu ziehen. Wenn ich über 4nm gehe geht das Ausfahren nicht mehr oder nur sehr schwer. Plus dass ich über die Specs gehe und das Carbonrohr eventuell kaputtmache. Hilft letztenendes aber auch wenig wenn ich nicht auf meinem Sattel sitzen kann  Vielleicht versuch ich mal ne Montagepaste mit mehr Sand drin zu finden.


----------



## Grashalm (24. August 2018)

Ihr redet über unterschiedliche Dinge:
-bei dem einen rutscht die Sattelstütze -> Abhilfe: Montagepaste (mit Mikroteilchen), liegt dem Rad bei (rote Farbe).
-bei dem anderem löst sich die Madenschraube -> Abhilfe: Loctite mittelfest + 4Nm


----------



## Narfelchen (24. August 2018)

Würd eher sagen ich hab beide. Problem "Madenschraube löst sich" bekomm ich mit Loctite hin, Problem "kann sie aber nicht fest genug anziehen" bekomme ich aber mit der Canyon Montagepaste nicht in den Griff. Deswegen überlege ich vielleicht eine mit mehr Mikroteilchen zu kaufen, falls es sowas gibt. Hab schon mehrfach ausprobiert das Ding komplett zu säubern, Montagepaste vorsichtig neu auftragen. Mal etwas mehr, mal etwas weniger, egal welche Kombi, spätestens am Ende der Fahrt plumps ich unelegant ein paar Centimeter runter.


----------



## KoolAid (24. August 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ihr redet über unterschiedliche Dinge:
> -bei dem einen rutscht die Sattelstütze -> Abhilfe: Montagepaste (mit Mikroteilchen), liegt dem Rad bei (rote Farbe).
> -bei dem anderem löst sich die Madenschraube -> Abhilfe: Loctite mittelfest + 4Nm



Loctite mittelfest + 4Nm hilft bei mir für einen Tag. Beim nächsten ride löst sich die Madenschraube und der Sattel verdreht sich oder er sackt wieder ab.


----------



## Grashalm (24. August 2018)

Sind denn beide Gewinde absolut fettfrei und sauber? Sonst kann die Schraubensicherung nicht halten. Ggf brauchst es bei dir auch etwas mehr Anzugsmoment. Soviel, dass die Sattelstütze beim Ausfahren nicht klemmt.

Verwendest du Montagepaste für die Sattelstütze? Ist ein Muß.


@Narfelchen
Das ist sehr nervig. Denke Canyon hat hier wieder eine absolut grenzwertige Klemmung gebaut. Optisch schön, funktional am Limit.


Persönlich habe ich mit 76 Kg überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Klemmkraft.


----------



## filiale (24. August 2018)

Habt Ihr das Gewinde der Madenschraube und auch das Gewinde in der Sattelstütze gereinigt ? D.h. mit einem Wattestäbchen und Bremsenreiniger das Fett aus dem Sattelstützengewinde entfernen. Sonst bringt auch das Loctite nichts weil es durch das Fett nicht hält.


----------



## EllisGambor (25. August 2018)

Also falls es an der Paste liegen sollte, dann kann ich diese hier wunderbar empfehlen:
XLC Montagepaste MP-P01 
Kenne allerdings auch keine andere 


Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das ich mit der Stütze noch nie ein Problem hatte, ich bin super zufrieden mit dem neuen Klemmsystem, ich ziehe die Schraube ohne Locktide mit 3-4nm an und sie hält bombenfest, dazu gesagt wiege ich 102kg.

Habt Ihr mal das Gewinde gereinigt, nicht das da Produktionsrückstande sind Frässtaub oder Fett oder so, aber da habe ich keine Ahnung wäre jetzt mal nur meine Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EllisGambor (25. August 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> *Ich biete meinen Frame Case zum Verkauf an:
> 
> 
> *
> ...




Wenn du die Box noch haben solltest, wie sind die Inneren Maße, wäre interessant ob man das ein Handy mit etwas Polsterung unterbekommen kann.


----------



## KoolAid (25. August 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Habt Ihr das Gewinde der Madenschraube und auch das Gewinde in der Sattelstütze gereinigt ? D.h. mit einem Wattestäbchen und Bremsenreiniger das Fett aus dem Sattelstützengewinde entfernen. Sonst bringt auch das Loctite nichts weil es durch das Fett nicht hält.



Ich habe das Gewinde schon mal gereinigt, jedoch nicht sehr gründlich. Danke euch für den Hinweis! Manchmal sind es eben die Kleinigkeiten die es ausmachen.

Diese große „Drehschraube“ an der Sattelstütze lockert sich bei mir auch immer mal. Also die mit der LEVI Aufschrift. Hat das auch einer? Ich werde die mal reinigen und mit Loctite behandeln.


----------



## Kreiswalker (25. August 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Diese große „Drehschraube“ an der Sattelstütze lockert sich bei mir auch immer mal. Also die mit der LEVI Aufschrift. Hat das auch einer? Ich werde die mal reinigen und mit Loctite behandeln.



Hatte ich auch. Trau mich aber nicht sie mit Loctite anzuziehen, weil man sie für nen Service ja auch lösen können muss und es gibt leider keinen Schlüsselansatz. Statdessen habe ich mit einem Fahrradschlauch die Schraube umschlungen und so irgendwie so fest wie möglich angezogen. Hat jetzt für 3 Monate gehalten, bis sie sich auf der letzten Tour nochmal gelöst hatte. Es gibt für solche Schrauben auch ein extra Werkzeug mit Gummischlinge, das bestimmt noch besser funktioniert ;-)


----------



## write-only (25. August 2018)

Zu viel Montagepaste kann übrigens auch Probleme machen. Idealerweise sollte man nur eine "Lage" Mikropartikel zwischen Rahmen und Stütze haben sonst können die gegeneinander verrutschen. Wenns rutsch vielleicht mal versuchen dünner aufzutragen.


----------



## Grashalm (25. August 2018)

@EllisGambor und alle Interessierten

Ein Smartphone 5" passt von der Länge her rein, aber nicht von der Höhe.

Frame Case Box ( Rahmentasche Rahmenbox) Abmessungen / Maße zum selber Drucken und Ausschneiden im Anhang als pdf.





*Ich habe übrigens eine neue Box zum Verkauf .* Klick mich


----------



## MTBMen (25. August 2018)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem spectral 8.0 cf?

Kann man es für Bikeparkeinsätze ebenfalls benutzen?

Mein aktuelles strive wird verkauft, deshalb bin ich am überlegen ob es des torque oder spectral wird!

Es sollte Tourentauglich sein und manchmal harte Abfahrten aushalten können. 


Das Strive hat knapp 2 Jahre wirklich schönes geleistet, aber ganz zufrieden war ich mit dem Wartungsaufwand nicht so ganz!  (Shapeshifter, Innenverlegter Schaltzug-Liner verkackt-, etliche Reparaturen - zum großen Teil an Komponenten-.   Die Farbe bzw. Design und Technologien vom neuen spectral und torque macht meine Entscheidung klar!

Seits ihr zufrieden mit dem spectral 8.0?  Ggb. auch die al Serie.

Grüße


----------



## Grashalm (25. August 2018)

KoolAid schrieb:


> Diese große „Drehschraube“ an der Sattelstütze lockert sich bei mir auch immer mal. Also die mit der LEVI Aufschrift. Hat das auch einer? Ich werde die mal reinigen und mit Loctite behandeln.



Kind Shock empfiehlt Schraubensicherung mittelfest aufzutragen. Quelle: KS Support.


----------



## nik2872000 (25. August 2018)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem spectral al 7 ?
Denn wenn ich mir die die Ramen Größen konfiguriere stehe ich zwischen L und XL ich weis jetzt nicht was besser passen könnte.
Ich bin 1,86 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm
Grüße


----------



## MTBMen (25. August 2018)

nik2872000 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem spectral al 7 ?
> 
> 
> Würde mich auch interessieren!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMen (25. August 2018)

Sorry, habs mit dem Zitieren noch nicht ganz so drauf


----------



## Narfelchen (25. August 2018)

1,84/86cm hier, L ist perfekt beim AL7. Ist aber sehr persönlich imho. Ich ziehe bei dem langen Radstand kürzer vor.


----------



## EllisGambor (25. August 2018)

nik2872000 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem spectral al 7 ?
> Denn wenn ich mir die die Ramen Größen konfiguriere stehe ich zwischen L und XL ich weis jetzt nicht was besser passen könnte.
> Ich bin 1,86 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm
> Grüße



Bei mir,186 groß und 85 Schritzlänge, L ist super


----------



## Schulle (25. August 2018)

Ebenfalls 1,86 m - SL 88 - Gr. L ist für MICH perfekt (habe aber auch keinen Vergleich zum XL - aber ich fühle mich sehr
wohl auf dem Bike). Einzigst durch die Geometrie (tiefes Tretlager) hat es mich schon fast zwei mal im Trail rausgehauen
(bin mit dem Tretlager aufgesetzt). Geht das nur mir so?


----------



## LittleR3dCar (26. August 2018)

Nö


----------



## Tbuschi (26. August 2018)

Servus,
Morgen wird es wohl so sein.
Am 15.08 bestellt, ein AL 6.0,
wie man hier liest das Schlimmste auf Erden, SRAM Schaltung und Sattelstütze ganz vorne.

Hoffe auf schöne Fahrten und lass mich überraschen.

Schraubensicherung und Montagepaste liegen schon daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kreiswalker (26. August 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> ...ein AL 6.0,
> wie man hier liest das Schlimmste auf Erden, SRAM Schaltung und Sattelstütze ganz vorne.



Hier im Forum werden natürlich alle Probleme diskutiert, wie auch bei anderen Rädern und Herstellern.

Ich würd mir das Spectral AL 6.0 trotz Allem (bei mir: Dämpfergleitlager und Kettenstrebe) wieder kaufen. Macht einfach zu viel Spaß. Das einzige was ich an der Geometrie ändern würde wär die Tretlagerhöhe, weil man schon aufpassen muss nicht mit dem Pedal aufzusetzen. Würde die Höhe aber auch nur leicht nach oben korrigieren, damit das Fahrgefühl bleibt.

Mit Schaltung und Sattelstütze bin ich funktionell sehr zufrieden.

Also viel Spaß beim Fahren!


----------



## Narfelchen (26. August 2018)

Das Gleiche hier. Meinen Kauf bereue ich nicht, es wäre aber auch etwas langweilig in Foren zu berichten dass der Dämpfer einwandfrei funktioniert oder der Rahmen perfekt passt. Das Bike macht super Spass und alle Kritik ist internetüblich ins negative gewichtet, was aber kein Fazit über das Gesamtprodukt repräsentiert. Wenn ich nochmal vor der Entscheidung stünde würde ich es wieder kaufen. Ausser dem AL 6.0 natürlich, weil jeder weiss ja dass SRAM der letzte Dreck ist. Das kann ich pauschal beantworten, ohne jemals eine ausprobiert zu haben. Steht ja im Internet


----------



## MaxIsOkay (26. August 2018)

Hier mal Bilder der Kettenstrebe des Spectrals CF 8.0 Lieferung Mitte Februar.

P.s. das bike ist trotzdem der burner. Wie man damit die Trails ballern kann sei es Bikepark oder Naturtrails.


----------



## bartman2108 (26. August 2018)

nik2872000 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem spectral al 7 ?
> Denn wenn ich mir die die Ramen Größen konfiguriere stehe ich zwischen L und XL ich weis jetzt nicht was besser passen könnte.
> Ich bin 1,86 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm
> Grüße



Bei SL 85 passt XL nicht


----------



## Tbuschi (27. August 2018)

Danke, mit dem Internetberichten ist das schon so ne Sache.

Lasse mich als Shimano-Mensch mal auf SRAM ein und werde bestimmt nach dem harten Westerwaldhobel, tolle neue Facetten beim Biken mit dem Schluchtenmoped bekommen.


----------



## Narfelchen (27. August 2018)

Ach ja, wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind. Ich glaube wenige Sachen haben mir den Sinn und Unsinn von Markenloyalität so deutlich aufgezeigt wie der Einstieg ins MTB Hobby. Es ist höchst interessant wie schnell ein selbsternannter "ich bin im Stand meine Meinung durch Beweise des Gegenteils ändern zu können" in Lagern endet und Marken/Konzepte/Stile verteidigt ohne je die andere Seite selbst erfahren zu haben. Ist ja auch nicht unbedingt immer falsch, aber erhellend ist es schon. Jaja ich weiss hat nix mit nem Canyon Spectral zu tun, bin schon still.


----------



## Monsieur87 (27. August 2018)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> ....
> Sind beim Rock Shox Deluxe von Haus aus Token/Spacer verbaut? Hatte gestern ständig Durchschläge trotz nur 20% SAG bei 82kg Gewicht. Wieviele Spacer sind bei dem Gewicht zu empfehlen?
> 
> Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!
> Gruß Tobi



Kann hier jemand helfen?

Besten Dank


----------



## Grashalm (27. August 2018)

Es sind keine Tokens verbaut Standardmäßig. Du musst eh ein Set von 3 kaufen, also kannst auch erstmal alle 3 reinhauen.


----------



## Buchsbaum (28. August 2018)

Guten Abend,
ich hoffe ihr seid so nett und könnt mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen 
Zur Zeit gibt es ja wieder ordentlich Rabatt auf einige Caynon MTBs. Ich fahre jetzt seit 10 Jahren ein Hardtail und würde mir gerne ein neues MTB zulegen. Hauptsächlich fahre ich Touren um 20-30km, sofern vorhanden auch gerne mal ein paar Trails (bei natürlichen Trails oft sehr verwurzelt), bei denen es mit dem Hardtail z.T. echt ungemütlich wird. 

Zuerst hatte ich das Neuron ins Auge gefasst, allerdings ließt man oft von der veralteten Geometrie und zu wenig Federweg. Man ließt auch davon, das demnächst ein neues Neuron vorgestellt wird (vielleicht also noch warten?).

Als alternative bietet sich dann das Spectral an, allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, in wie weit das für meinen Einsatzbereich geeignet ist, da ich eben auch viel Bergauf fahren muss (Möglichweise zu schwer/anstrengend bergauf?). Trailparks oder sowas möchte ich keine fahren, allerdings gerne Trails im Wald, sofern welche zu finden sind. 

Gruß und schonmal Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## Narfelchen (28. August 2018)

Ich als Anfänger benutze das Spectral quasi für deinen Einsatzzweck (20-30km, ca. 1000m). Ich kann nicht von der Hand weisen dass es schwerfälliger ist als mein Hardtail, aber dafür kommt es auch Stellen hoch an denen ich vorher passen musste. Die breiten Reifen und der Dämpfer helfen doch einiges mehr als ich erwartet hätte. Auf Asphalt natürlich weniger, aber sobald ein paar Brocken dazwischen liegen ist das "schwerer" vergessen. Da ich das AL 7.0 auf 1by mit nem ovalen 32er Chainring umgebaut habe kommen dir andere Ausstattungen da vielleicht mehr entgegen (2by oder Eagle). Sagen wir es mal so, du kommst alles rauf, wirst aber keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde brechen. 
Ich muss fairerweise aber auch erwähnen dass mein Hardtail keineswegs einstaubt, für längere Touren ohne viele/technische Trails ist das halt doch etwas leichter und letztenendes komfortabler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportyBen (28. August 2018)

Was hat Dich dazu bewegt dass 7.0 auf einfach umzurüsten und nicht das 6.0 zu nehmen?


----------



## Schulle (28. August 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Ich als Anfänger benutze das Spectral quasi für deinen Einsatzzweck (20-30km, ca. 1000m). Ich kann nicht von der Hand weisen dass es schwerfälliger ist als mein Hardtail, aber dafür kommt es auch Stellen hoch an denen ich vorher passen musste. .....



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Es klettert erstaunlich gut. Steigungen, wo ich mit meinem Hardtail nicht hoch kam, gehen mit dem Spectral auf einmal. Klar auf Asphalt kleben die Reifen (aber dafür ist es auch nicht gemacht ). Für mich ist das Spectral der perfekte Allrounder. Viel mehr als nur ein Funbike. Canyon hat da wirklich ein feines Teil konstruiert


----------



## Buchsbaum (28. August 2018)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich habe leider fast keine Erfahrung mit Fullys und habe etwas Sorge, dass das Spectral zur Quälerei wird bei langen Touren/Auffahrten. Was versteht man unter "etwas schwerfälliger", liegt das vielleicht vornehmlich an den breiten 2.6er Reifen? Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit dem Neuron? Bei dem Frage ich mich, ob das dann viellecht zu nah an dem Hardtail ist und damit den Grund für den Neukauf verfehlt.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass das Budget eine Rolle spielt, da steht Canyon preislich sehr gut da, im Gegensatz z.B. zu Scott, die kaum zu bezahlen sind. Preislich wäre ich ca. bei dem Spectral Al 6.0 oder Neuron 7.0/8.0.

Freue mich über weitere Meinungen!


----------



## Schulle (28. August 2018)

Hier im Spectral-Thread wird Dir kaum einer was über das Neuron berichten können . Neuron und Hardtail sind zwei völlig
verschiedene Schuhe. Neuron und Spectral gehen amS beides für Touren. Spectral ist halt bissel schwerer, hat dafür aber
mehr FW. Musst halt selber entscheiden, was DIR wichtiger ist. Spass machen sicher beide


----------



## Narfelchen (28. August 2018)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Was hat Dich dazu bewegt dass 7.0 auf einfach umzurüsten und nicht das 6.0 zu nehmen?


Die XT Ausstattung. Eagle hätte ich mal ausprobiert, aber die Bremsen wollt ich nicht. So war's im Endeffekt nur ein Chainringswap. 



Buchsbaum schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich habe leider fast keine Erfahrung mit Fullys und habe etwas Sorge, dass das Spectral zur Quälerei wird bei langen Touren/Auffahrten. Was versteht man unter "etwas schwerfälliger", liegt das vielleicht vornehmlich an den breiten 2.6er Reifen?


Also (aber das sind jetzt sehr subjektive Erfahrungen und nur begrenzte Fachausdrücke  ) ich bin zuvor auf keinem Fullsuspension gesessen und habe befürchtet viel Kraft am Hang "in den Dämpfer zu verlieren". Das merke ich aber nicht so, da ich mit der Pedal-Einstellung genug von dem Kraftschlucken rausgenommen bekomme. Mit offenem Dämpfer mag ich allerdings lange Asphalt- oder Waldwegsteigungen nicht fahren, das ist dann schon nervig. Da machen sich auch die breiten Schlappen bemerkbar, das ist unbestreitbar easier mit schmaleren Reifen. Mit schwerfällig meine ich vor allem dass da durch die ganzen Gelenke um den Dämpfer rum schon etwas Gewicht im Rad ist, das das Hardtail einfach nicht hat. Für mich war auch der längere Radstand anfangs ein Problem. Im englischen gibts so'n Modewort "flickable", im deutschen vielleicht mit wendiger oder spritziger zu übersetzen, da können mir andere vielleicht helfen. Auf jeden Fall ist das Hardtail an engen Stellen wesentlich leichter zu plötzlichen Spuränderungen überreden und Kurven sind auch ... anders. Leichter würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen, aber es war für mich ne (schmerzhafte) Umgewöhnungsphase.

Das Neuron is bei mir genau wegen der Nähe zum Hardtail rausgefallen. Das Spectral würde ich als Trailbike mit Enduro Ansätzen klassifizieren, das Neuron eher als Trailbike mit XC Orientierung. Letzteres hat aber mein Hardtail (Vitus Sentier VRX) schon erfüllt.


----------



## SportyBen (28. August 2018)

Hatte ein sehr altes Hardtail und habe mir 2015 ein Nerve, also den Neuron Vorganger geholt. Habe etwas geschwankt ob nicht das Lux besser wäre, da mir vor allem Effizienz wichtig war. 
Anfangs dachte ich, es wäre ein Fehlkauf gewesen. Die Plattform Einstellungen beim Fox Dämpfer waren Schrott, kein richtiger Lock out, Wiegetritt eine Katastrophe.
Nach ein paar Trails hat es sich umgedreht und ich hätte mir auch etwas abfahrtslastigeres vorstellen können. Was ich damit sagen will: ein neues Bike eröffnet eventuell neue Möglichkeiten.
Wenn Du das Hardtail behältst, hast Du mit dem Spectral ein breiteres Spektrum.
Wenn Du weiterhin primär Touren ohne anspruchsvolle Abfahrten fährst und auch mal Anfahrten auf Teer hast, kann es aber ein eher nerviger Ballast sein.
Momentan bin ich in Norddeutschland, für die Trails hier braucht es kein Spectral.


----------



## filiale (29. August 2018)

Buchsbaum schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich habe leider fast keine Erfahrung mit Fullys und habe etwas Sorge, dass das Spectral zur Quälerei wird bei langen Touren/Auffahrten. Was versteht man unter "etwas schwerfälliger", liegt das vielleicht vornehmlich an den breiten 2.6er Reifen? Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit dem Neuron? Bei dem Frage ich mich, ob das dann viellecht zu nah an dem Hardtail ist und damit den Grund für den Neukauf verfehlt.
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass das Budget eine Rolle spielt, da steht Canyon preislich sehr gut da, im Gegensatz z.B. zu Scott, die kaum zu bezahlen sind. Preislich wäre ich ca. bei dem Spectral Al 6.0 oder Neuron 7.0/8.0.
> 
> Freue mich über weitere Meinungen!



Thema schwerfällig. Ich habe mein altes Spectral getuned. Original Reifen mit 820gr Stück runter und 540gr Stück aufgezogen. Da wurde aus dem Speci eine Rennsemmel bergauf. Die Massenträgheit hat den größten Anteil an der Schwerfälligkeit.
Ich hatte das aber nur kurz zum Testen gemacht.


----------



## superwutze (29. August 2018)

Hatte ebenfalls ein sehr altes Hardtail (2000) mit aber ausgezeichneten Klettereigenschaften. Danke eines Rückenleidens wurden mir die Abfahrten immer mehr zur Qual und zunehmend nur noch als notwendiges Übel betrachtet, man muß ja auch wieder runter. Daher hab ich mich nach einem guten All Mountain umgesehen das auch bergab nett zu meinem Rücken ist und bin dann beim Spectral gelandet.


SportyBen schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will: ein neues Bike eröffnet eventuell neue Möglichkeiten.


Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen! Das Spectral hat meine Erwartungen und Hoffnungen bei Weitem übertroffen, ich hätte niemals gedacht, daß man bergab derartig viel Spaß haben kann!


filiale schrieb:


> Thema schwerfällig. Ich habe mein altes Spectral getuned. Original Reifen mit 820gr Stück runter und 540gr Stück aufgezogen. Da wurde aus dem Speci eine Rennsemmel bergauf. Die Massenträgheit hat den größten Anteil an der Schwerfälligkeit.
> Ich hatte das aber nur kurz zum Testen gemacht.


Kann ich nur bestätigen: Tubeless umgerüstet und ganz anderes Fahrverhalten bekommen, deutlich spritziger bergauf.
Ich finde es daher sehr schwer, das Spectral in eine Kategorie zu stecken. Kleinigkeiten im Setup haben bei diesem Rad teilweise großen Einfluß und jeder fährt ein wenig anders. Was aber sehr viele zu einen scheint: Es macht einfach in jeder Situation mehr Spaß! Ich kam vom Langstrecken-XC und fahre sowas immer noch gerne, allerdings baue ich immer wieder kurze Technik-Einheiten ein, einfach zur Auflockerung.
Das Spectral hat meine Radtouren in eine Richtung verändert, die ich in der Stärke niemals erwartet hätte. Aber vielleicht tun neue Räder das gerne, wenn man einmal etwas abseits seiner Gewohnheiten einkauft


----------



## Buchsbaum (30. August 2018)

Vielleicht ist die (zumindest gefühlte) starke "Downhill-Ausrichtung" des Specral auch nur der Optik geschuldet, die so nah ist an dem Torque. Dennoch befürchte ich irgendwie, dass das Spectral für mich als Fully Anfänger irgendwie ein "Overkill" mit unnötig Ballast ist. Einfach umtauschen kann man das Bike ja leider nach dem Kauf nicht mehr. 

Ich war auch tatsächlich schon in Koblenz, habe allerdings nur das Neuron Probe gefahren und ehrlich gesagt habe ich durch die paar Runden am Parkplatz kaum einen Eindruck gewinnen können, d.h. selbst wenn ich das Spectral dort nochmal Probe fahren könnte, würde mir das wahrscheinlich wenig weiterhelfen. Daher auch meine Fragerei hier bzgl. Erfahrungen eurerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmtb (30. August 2018)

Buchsbaum schrieb:


> Ich war auch tatsächlich schon in Koblenz, habe allerdings nur das Neuron Probe gefahren und ehrlich gesagt habe ich durch die paar Runden am Parkplatz kaum einen Eindruck gewinnen können, d.h. selbst wenn ich das Spectral dort nochmal Probe fahren könnte, würde mir das wahrscheinlich wenig weiterhelfen. Daher auch meine Fragerei hier bzgl. Erfahrungen eurerseits.



Ich kann dir dafür das Testival in Brixen, die diversen Bikefestivals (Riva, Winterberg, Saalfelden) oder den testRide in der Schweiz empfehlen. Hier kannst du die Bikes in der Regel min. eine Stunde und auch im Gelände testen. Haben wir gerade gemacht und war sehr aufschlussreich.


----------



## frechehex (31. August 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage an alle Spectral CF Besitzer, die keine Trails vor der Haustür haben:
> Wie transportiert ihr denn eure Räder? Ich suche einen Radträger für die Anhängerkupplung, der (idealerweise) das Rad an der Sattelstütze fixiert. Oder aber Thule: Kennt hier jemand die Kombination aus Carbon-Protector und den Drehmomentverschlüssen? Passt das überhaupt um das dicke Hauptrohr herum? Oder brauche ich mir bei einem Cat4 Rahmen da überhaupt gedanken machen?
> LG und Dank im Voraus,
> Andreas



Wir transportieren meines auf nem Radlträger von Thule, nicht an der Sattelstütze. Bisher gab´s keine Probleme ;-)


----------



## frechehex (31. August 2018)

Buchsbaum schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die (zumindest gefühlte) starke "Downhill-Ausrichtung" des Specral auch nur der Optik geschuldet, die so nah ist an dem Torque. Dennoch befürchte ich irgendwie, dass das Spectral für mich als Fully Anfänger irgendwie ein "Overkill" mit unnötig Ballast ist. Einfach umtauschen kann man das Bike ja leider nach dem Kauf nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich war auch tatsächlich schon in Koblenz, habe allerdings nur das Neuron Probe gefahren und ehrlich gesagt habe ich durch die paar Runden am Parkplatz kaum einen Eindruck gewinnen können, d.h. selbst wenn ich das Spectral dort nochmal Probe fahren könnte, würde mir das wahrscheinlich wenig weiterhelfen. Daher auch meine Fragerei hier bzgl. Erfahrungen eurerseits.



Keine Ahnung was Dein Problem ist, aber ich fahre das Spectral seit 2 Monaten, ja es ist uphill ausgerichtet, aber nicht Downhill.
Meine Fahrtechnik konnte ich sehr gut ausbauen, als Anfänger. Ich kann Dir das Bike nur empfehlen - es war die beste Entscheidung das Bike zu kaufen.


----------



## Buchsbaum (31. August 2018)

Ein Problem habe ich noch keins, ich hatte nur die Sorge mir ein Problem zu kaufen. Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Antwort, ich glaube, dass das Spectral so wie du es beschreibst ein tolles Bike ist und auch zu mir passt. Leider ist das Al 6 mit dem 1x Antrieb bereits ausverkauft. Allerdings scheint das Al 7 auch ein guter Deal zu sein, auch wenn überall propagiert wird, dass ein 2x Antrieb nicht mehr zeitgemäß sei.

Ich weiß, dass hier ist das Spectral Forum, aber hat vielleicht jemand schonmal das Scott Genius dazu vergleichen können? Vielleicht könnte das noch eine Option sein, wenn die Preise jetzt zum Jahresende zumindest in die Nähe von "bezahlbar" rücken.


----------



## SportyBen (31. August 2018)

Denke auch eine ausgiebige Tour würde da nicht helfen, dafür ist der Wechsel zu groß.

Dachte die Sparbuch Aktion läuft so lange Modelle vorrätig sind. Das 6.0 gibt es zwar noch, aber nicht mehr rabattiert.
Oder waren das nur Lagerbestände?
Kommt da üblicherweise noch was?


----------



## Buchsbaum (31. August 2018)

In Größe L ist das Al 6 ausverkauft (die Größe wurde für mich in Koblenz gemessen), ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es 2019 neue Farbkombinationen gibt und daher jetzt die Lagerbestände leergeräumt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb84 (31. August 2018)

Mal eine Frage zur Bereifung: Habt ihr eigentlich vor im Herbst & Winter die 3c Maxxis weiter zu fahren? Die Mischung soll ja nur bis ca. 8 Grad funktionieren. Darunter werden sie angeblich hart und rissig. Ein bisschen Zeit ist ja noch, trotzdem bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht langsam mal andere Reifen zulegen soll, vielleicht auch etwas schmälere für die matschige Jahreszeit.


----------



## Buchsbaum (31. August 2018)

Ich hänge dann noch direkt eine Frage an: Kann man in den Größen L oder XL eine 750 ml Flasche anbringen?


----------



## SportyBen (1. September 2018)

Die Reifendiskussion wird woanders sicher tiefer geführt, aber das lässt sich ja testen.
Nur schmaler bei Matsch und Schnee leuchtet mir gar nicht ein.

Flasche afaik nur mit speziellem Halter.

Habe jetzt mal das AL 7.0 geordert, damit der Rabatt da nicht auch verschwindet, viel lieber hätte ich den aber auf das CF 8.0 gehabt oder eben das AL 6.0.


----------



## Grashalm (1. September 2018)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Nur schmaler bei Matsch und Schnee leuchtet mir gar nicht ein.


Schmale Reifen bei Matsch deshalb, damit der Reifen tiefer in den weichen Matschen einsinken kann um auf dem härteren Untergrund halt zu finden. Je breiter der Reifen, desto mehr "schwimmt" man auf dem Matsch.


----------



## Grashalm (1. September 2018)

Buchsbaum schrieb:


> Ich hänge dann noch direkt eine Frage an: Kann man in den Größen L oder XL eine 750 ml Flasche anbringen?


Ja! Ich musste allerdings den Flaschenhalter etwas modifizieren, sprich eine Bohrung versetzen. Bild kommt später.
Flaschenhalter: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Procraft/New-Sideclip-Flaschenhalter-p27844/
Trinkflasche: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Elite/Corsa-MTB-Trinkflasche-750-ml-p59332/


----------



## .jan (1. September 2018)

Mal 'ne Frage zu der Pike. Habe schon probiert, mich einzulesen, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter. Wenn ich den Druck entsprechend meines Körpergewichts nach der Tabelle auf der Gabel einstelle, ist mir die Gabel viel zu hart. ich bin weit entfernt vom angepeilten SAG. Stelle ich die Gabel nach SAG ein, habe ich einen Druck von ca. 45 PSI auf der Gabel. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die Gabel nicht komprimiert bleibt, wenn ich alle Luft abgelassen habe. Sie federt dann trotzdem wieder aus. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass da Luft im Casting sein kann. Oder ist es normal, dass die Gabel trotz abgelassener Luft wieder ausfedert?


----------



## Grashalm (1. September 2018)

Vergiss die Tabelle und orientiere dich am SAG.
Ich fahre 55psi bei 75 Kg.
Wichtig ist, dass du die Gabel nach dem Aufpumpen ordentlich durchfederst, damit ein Druckausgleich stattfinden kann. Danach musst du nochmal pumpen auf den finalen Druck. Siehe Pike Anleitung. Das durchfedern gilt auch für den Dämpfer.

Durchfedern heisst mindestens bis 30% Einfedern.


----------



## superwutze (1. September 2018)

und nur sicherheitshalber: druck immer im ganz offenen modus anpassen!
ich fahre 50psi bei 60kg mit dem werksseitig verbauten token, im deluxe sind 135 psi.


----------



## EllisGambor (1. September 2018)

Ich fahre an der Pike 85 PSI mit 102kg und 3 Token.


----------



## .jan (1. September 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Vergiss die Tabelle und orientiere dich am SAG.
> Ich fahre 55psi bei 75 Kg.
> Wichtig ist, dass du die Gabel nach dem Aufpumpen ordentlich durchfederst, damit ein Druckausgleich stattfinden kann. Danach musst du nochmal pumpen auf den finalen Druck. Siehe Pike Anleitung. Das durchfedern gilt auch für den Dämpfer.
> 
> Durchfedern heisst mindestens bis 30% Einfedern.





superwutze schrieb:


> und nur sicherheitshalber: druck immer im ganz offenen modus anpassen!
> ich fahre 50psi bei 60kg mit dem werksseitig verbauten token, im deluxe sind 135 psi.



So habe ich es gemacht. Dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass alles in Ordnung ist. Mir fehlt die Erfahrung mit dem modernen Zeugs. Meine letzten Räder waren aus den 90ern. 
Ich fahre bei 84 kg 45 psi vorne und 140 psi hinten. Mag es aber auch eher fluffig, wobei es vonmir aus auch noch mehr sein dürfte. SAG ist vorne wie hinten bei ca. 30%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (4. September 2018)

So, hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem AL 6.0 in L bei 185cm...

Bei mir ist das Vorgängerrad auch ein Hardttail (29er) gewesen.
Profil: Tourenfahrer mit ein paar Pfädchen wenn sie dann auftauchen.

Warum ein Wechsel des Bike? Das Fahrprofil hat sich geändert...natürlich geht es immer noch bergauf, aber bergab hab ich mehr probiert, das ging dann irgendwie auf die Materialerhaltung 

Nach nun 2 Ausfahrten auf den Pfädchen die man kennt, 1 Ausfahrt zum ausstrampeln nach einem Trailpark-WE mit Tour dorthin ( zirka 65km mit 1300hm eine Tour ) muss ich sagen, das Spectral ist der HAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMEEERRRRRRRRRRR.

Befürchtungen, im Berg abzuka...., es nicht zu schaffen, wegen Federung und breiten Reifen, kann ich wirklich zur Seite legen.
Die 2,6 Maxxis sind mit der Eagle sehr angenehm den Berg hinauf gerollt.
Klar, es ist kein Hardttail mit 2,25er, dass da die Post abgeht, doch mit der Eagle und den gesperrten Dämpfern ging es ganz gut den Berg hinauf. Einen Gegenvergleich hätte ich gerne mit einem Spectral der früheren Serie gehabt (29er), doch der Mitfahrer hatte aber das Fatbike Dude dabei.

Ich muss sagen die 60km-Tour mit Trailground Brilon, ein Wahnsinn. Klar zieht die Federung und die breiten Reifen an der Kraft, doch mithalten geht. Das erklimmen des letzten Anstiegs, bevor man im Kopf weiß gleich geht es auf das Pfädchen bergab, zaubert ein breites Grinsen auf das Gesicht. Dann entfaltet sich das zweite Gesicht des Spectrals.
Lass rollen, langer Radstand, breite Reifen, tolle Federung das überzeugt an Sicherheit wenn man dann über die tollen Pisten in Brilon fegt. Kleine Sprünge lassen einen von mehr träumen und bei der Abfahrt hungert man schon sich gedanklich für das nächste Pfädchen bergab aus.

Für mich ist das Spectral genau das was ich gesucht habe.
Außerdem kann man es ja auch nach 14 Tagen zurückschicken oder bringen.

Wegen der Häufigkeit der Touren bin ich flexibel und habe noch 2,35er Nobby's, wobei ich sagen muss, die bringen auf der 30mm Felge auch ein sehr hohes Maß an Sicherheit, bergauf wie bergab.

Beim Ausradeln ( Radweg ohne viel Steigung ) nach dem Wochenende mit den 2,35er Nobby's muss man gegen ein 29er Spectral mit 2*10 Shimano sagen, das 29er rollt dann schon besser und hat durch die Schaltung noch Geschwindigkeitsreserven die man bei der 12er Eagle nur mit schnellerem Treten kompensieren kann.

Wenn sich hier jemand also ein Tourenfully zu legen will und nicht eine breite Option in der Abfahrt sucht, ist mit dem Neuron oder anderen voll zufrieden. Das trifft doch dann auch eher Kategorie 3.
Meinen Geschmack hat das Spectral voll getroffen mit Kat.4 und diesen Eigenschaften. Ich strampel lieber etwas langsamer den berghinauf und kann den Speed auf dem Radweg nicht ganz mitgehen, dafür bin ich aber soviel sicherer auf den Pfädchen bergab, das es schon überwältigend ist wie das Bike sich dort verhält.

Zu dem Service von Canyon, ja ich weiß man muss warten an der Hotline, ja es dauert bei Email's, doch bisher waren alle Anfragen mit vollster Kundenzufriedenheit abgewickelt worden.
Dafür schon mal Daumen hoch.

Die Komponentenwahl an meinem Spectral, dazu muss ich sagen:

- Eagle ist schon ein wenig Diva, bisher musste ich bei jeder Ausfahrt feinjustieren. Dafür ist das Spektrum und die Bedienung mit einem Hebel für Schaltung und auf der anderen Cockpitseite Betätigung Remote ein super tolles Gefühl.
- Knacken, ja gibt es bisher Steckachse hinten etwas gelöst bei der zweiten längeren Ausfahrt, Sattelstüzte oder andere Verursacher den ich noch ermitteln muss.
- Drehmomente, muss man nun prüfen wenn man vorher nur Hardtail gewohnt war. Mancher Drehmoment war da noch locker, bei mir Dämpferschraube.
- Fahrwerk ist für mich bisher vollkommend ausreichend und überzeugt mich.


Doch, bevor ich jetzt als Abschluss das Negative aufzähle, das Spectral und Canyon haben mich für diese kurze Zeit überzeugt.
Mein erstes Schluchtenmoped, obwohl ich kein Fan von den Kowelenzer war, bin ich es nun geworden....

Geht bergauf, entfaltet ein Wahnsinns-Gefühl bergab und für mich ist es ein gutes Bike als nur EIN BIKE für alles.
Zwei Räder geht leider bei mir nicht.

Ich wünsche allen, die die Entscheidung getroffen haben für ein Spectral, das Sie auch solche Erfahrungen bekommen oder erhalten.

Viel Spaß allen


----------



## crossy-pietro (4. September 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Einen Gegenvergleich hätte ich gerne mit einem Spectral der früheren Serie gehabt (29er), doch der Mitfahrer hatte aber das Fatbike Dude dabei.



Oh... Entschuldigung...  aber der Dude sollte auch mal einen tollen Trip erleben - ned nur zuhause rumtreckern 
Danke für die Test-Abfahrt in Brilon 
Es stimmt: draufsetzten - wohl fühlen - laufen lassen: tolles Teil


----------



## superwutze (4. September 2018)

@Tbuschi Sowas hört man gerne, umso mehr wo ich ja genauso empfinde 


Tbuschi schrieb:


> - Eagle ist schon ein wenig Diva, bisher musste ich bei jeder Ausfahrt feinjustieren. Dafür ist das Spektrum und die Bedienung mit einem Hebel für Schaltung und auf der anderen Cockpitseite Betätigung Remote ein super tolles Gefühl.


So etwas hatte ich anfangs auch, dann fiel mir allerdings auf, dass die Achse des hinteren Laufrads nicht ordentlich verschraubt war (es ging auch immer schwerer wieder einzubauen). Achse verschraubt, Eagle eingestellt und nie wieder die Justierschraube berührt (das ist etwa 2200km her).
Beim Vorderrad war die Achse übrigens auch locker, aber deshalb sollte man ja alle Schrauben erstmal nachziehen und kontrollieren. Die Achsen hatte ich dabei aber komplett übersehen.


----------



## Tbuschi (4. September 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Oh... Entschuldigung...  aber der Dude sollte auch mal einen tollen Trip erleben - ned nur zuhause rumtreckern
> Danke für die Test-Abfahrt in Brilon
> Es stimmt: draufsetzten - wohl fühlen - laufen lassen: tolles Teil



Brauchst Dich nicht zu entschuldigen Don, als Trail King fährt man das auf was man Lust hat.
Wäre einfach mal schön zu sehen gewesen.
Beim Spatzl habe ich ja die Unterschiede im ausradeln bemerkt. Diese stören mich aber überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Tbuschi (4. September 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> @Tbuschi Sowas hört man gerne, umso mehr wo ich ja genauso empfinde
> 
> So etwas hatte ich anfangs auch, dann fiel mir allerdings auf, dass die Achse des hinteren Laufrads nicht ordentlich verschraubt war (es ging auch immer schwerer wieder einzubauen). Achse verschraubt, Eagle eingestellt und nie wieder die Justierschraube berührt (das ist etwa 2200km her).
> Beim Vorderrad war die Achse übrigens auch locker, aber deshalb sollte man ja alle Schrauben erstmal nachziehen und kontrollieren. Die Achsen hatte ich dabei aber komplett übersehen.



Die Achsen habe ich mir auch schon vorgenommen, da ich vermutete das von dort vielleicht ein Knacksen kommt. Bisher war es nicht so.

Um das mit dem Feinjustieren besser zu erklären, bei mir muss die Eagle mit einem 2,6er und 2,35er LR's klar kommen, den 2,6er habe ich jetzt fertig eingestellt gehabt am 1. Ausflugstag und am 2. hat die Eagle sich nicht mehr gemuckst.
Mit dem 2,35er hat sie jetzt erst mal ne Weile gebraucht und bei der 2. Ausfahrt mit den 2,35er hab ich wieder das einstellen vornehmen müssen.

Danke Dir superwutze für die Tipps, ich schaue mir nochmal alles an.
Bei der Eaglekassette ist der Anzugdrehmoment wohl auch sehr ausschlaggebend wie die Eagle so schaltet, da war die Shimano vom Vorgänger lockerer unterwegs und hat einen Tausch direkt angenommen.

Aber das sind nur Vorab-Info's wie es ist. Wenn der 2,35er und der 2,6er mal ne längere Zeit gelaufen sind, vielleicht spielen sich die Dinge dann besser ein.

Sonst aber bitte immer die Tipps und Tricks rauslassen


----------



## Soulslide (4. September 2018)

Hallo Zuammen,

kann mir jemand noch etwas zu den Token sagen. Wisst ihr wie das AL 6 geliefert wird, bei mir waren zwei graue Token in im Zubehör mit dabei. Habe jetzt noch nicht die Luftkammer geöffnet um reinzuschauen was verbaut ist. Daher die Frage, wieviel Token sollten in der Pike eingebaut sein und sind diese evtl. schon von Werk aus verbaut? Das Rad wurde am 21.08.18 geliefert.
Ich fahre bei 80kg z.Z. 75 psi vorne und 160 psi hinten. SAG je ca. 25%.
Danke und Gruß 
Euer Soul


----------



## Narfelchen (4. September 2018)

Das mit der Achse hab ich jetzt schon ein paarmal gelesen. Was meint ihr denn alle mit schlecht verschraubt? Wie würde denn schlecht im Gegensatz zu gut verschraubt aussehen? Ich kann das Ding ja nur entweder reinschrauben oder rauschrauben (mit diesem komischen Rausziehsystem)? Oder sprecht ihr da von was anderem als dieser Steckachse? Meint ihr den Einbau des "drumrums" (da zeigt sich wieder meine Noobigkeit)
Ich versuche z.Zt. gerade seltsame Schaltknackser und Plopper zu diagnostizieren die ich mittels Barreladjuster und Zug nachspannen nur entweder auf "knackst in den äusseren Gängen" (also groß und klein) oder "knackst in den mittleren Ritzeln" eingrenzen kann. Komplett sauber indexiert bekomme ich es nicht.
Von meinem Hardtail (selbe XT Schaltung) her kenne ich dieses Problem nur als Derrailleurhanger verbogen. Das ist der aber zumindest meinem unkundigen Auge nach nicht, allerdings ist es schwer da ohne Tool was abzuschätzen. Das ist ja alles krumm und schief da hinten


----------



## superwutze (4. September 2018)

na gut, war nicht gut formuliert  also hier zur klarstellung:
ich sprach NICHT von der canyon steckachse sondern von der achse in der nabe. da konnte man bei mir die beiden enden zueinander ganz leicht verdrehen, allerdings fand ich keine angaben darüber, wie fest das verschraubt sein soll. seitlicher druck darf ja aber dort kein thema sein, naben werden ja seitlich eingespannt.
die canyon steckachse (quixle?)ist aber auch so ein thema: knackst gern und hat keine spezifikationen. steckachsen sollen aber meist mit 15-20Nm angezogen werden (war auch hier schon zu lesen). das bedeutet bei dem winzigen hebel schmerzende finger und rohe gewalt.


----------



## superwutze (4. September 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hallo Zuammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand noch etwas zu den Token sagen. Wisst ihr wie das AL 6 geliefert wird, bei mir waren zwei graue Token in im Zubehör mit dabei. Habe jetzt noch nicht die Luftkammer geöffnet um reinzuschauen was verbaut ist. Daher die Frage, wieviel Token sollten in der Pike eingebaut sein und sind diese evtl. schon von Werk aus verbaut? Das Rad wurde am 21.08.18 geliefert.
> Ich fahre bei 80kg z.Z. 75 psi vorne und 160 psi hinten. SAG je ca. 25%.
> ...


angeblich ist bereits ein token verbaut, stand zumindest hier einmal wo. reingeschaut hab ich auch noch nicht.

so, ein edit um den dreifach-post zu verhindern 

ich habe gerade erneut ein mail von canyon bekommen bezüglich der reissenden schweissnähte auf den kettenstreben. muss schon sagen, sehr gründlich der support, das problem dürfte wohl noch immer recht akut sein. hat von euch auch noch jemand die erneute aufforderung zur überprüfung bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (4. September 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ja! Ich musste allerdings den Flaschenhalter etwas modifizieren, sprich eine Bohrung versetzen. Bild kommt später.
> Flaschenhalter: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Procraft/New-Sideclip-Flaschenhalter-p27844/
> Trinkflasche 750ml: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Elite/Corsa-MTB-Trinkflasche-750-ml-p59332/







Möglicherweise gibt es auch Flaschenhalter, die direkt passen....


Wenn die Gx Eagle nicht läuft, dann muss man als aller erstes die *B-Screw* exakt einstellen. Das ist extrem wichtig bei der Schaltung. 
Bei mir läuft die Schaltung einwandfrei seit Anfang an.


----------



## .jan (4. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Ich versuche z.Zt. gerade seltsame Schaltknackser und Plopper zu diagnostizieren die ich mittels Barreladjuster und Zug nachspannen nur entweder auf "knackst in den äusseren Gängen" (also groß und klein) oder "knackst in den mittleren Ritzeln" eingrenzen kann. Komplett sauber indexiert bekomme ich es nicht.



Damit schlage ich mich auch gerade rum. Anfangs lief die Schaltung sauber, jetzt klackert es. Zugspannung einstellen bringt nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis. Die Anschlagschraube für das kleinste Ritzel hatte sich verstellt, das brachte ein klein bisschen.
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass die Umschlingung bei der Eagle extrem wichtig ist, daher gibt es, wenn man die Schaltung kauft, diese Einstelllehre dazu. Die liefert Canyon bloß nicht mit.


----------



## Narfelchen (4. September 2018)

Cooles video, ich wollte schon nach nem Bild fragen, aber das ist natürlich noch besser 
Danke @superwutze, hab mich dann doch gewundert. Ich muss da aber wirklich mal nach dem Rechten schauen. Ich glaube meine Schaltprobleme lassen sich auf nen losen Freilaufkörper zurückführen. Gibts das Wort? Freehub body halt, im Fachjargon heisst das wahrscheinlich Schraubdingens auf dem die Kassette sitzt  Auf jeden Fall hat meines ca. nen halben Zentimeter laterales Spiel. Reicht auf jeden Fall aus um die Indexierung aus der Kurve zu werfen.

#edit: @Jan, ich habe keine Eagle sondern ne XT. Relativ unwahrscheinlich dass wir dasselbe Problem haben, Symptome sind allerdings ne andere Sache.


----------



## .jan (4. September 2018)

Ah, sorry. Missverständnis.


----------



## solo010 (5. September 2018)

Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach neuen Bremsbelägen für die Guide am Spectral welche ggf mehr Power als die verbauten haben. Kann hier ggf jemand welche empfehlen oder hat Erfahrungen gesammelt? 
Spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken mir die Trickstuff Power zu holen.


----------



## superwutze (5. September 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass die Umschlingung bei der Eagle extrem wichtig ist, daher gibt es, wenn man die Schaltung kauft, diese Einstelllehre dazu. Die liefert Canyon bloß nicht mit.


die war bei mir auch nicht dabei, laut seam ist sie aber im lieferumfang des x01-werfers dabei. ein kurzes mail an den canyon-support und sie war schon bei mir. ich habe recht rasch das 34t durch ein 30t und seit kurzem ein absoluteblack oval 30t drauf und die schaltung musste ich nie wieder nachjustieren. beim 34t-30t wechsel brauchte ich aber die rote lehre.


Narfelchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine Schaltprobleme lassen sich auf nen losen Freilaufkörper zurückführen. Gibts das Wort? Freehub body halt, im Fachjargon heisst das wahrscheinlich Schraubdingens auf dem die Kassette sitzt  Auf jeden Fall hat meines ca. nen halben Zentimeter laterales Spiel. Reicht auf jeden Fall aus um die Indexierung aus der Kurve zu werfen


das klingt sehr nach einer lockeren nabenachse wie es bei mir war. geht das laufrad leicht raus und wieder rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EllisGambor (5. September 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach neuen Bremsbelägen für die Guide am Spectral welche ggf mehr Power als die verbauten haben. Kann hier ggf jemand welche empfehlen oder hat Erfahrungen gesammelt?
> Spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken mir die Trickstuff Power zu holen.



Die Trickstuff hatte ich vorne drauf, da hast du auf jedenfalls mehr Bremspower, kann ich sehr empfehlen, haben meine 102kg im Bikepark und sonstwo gut verzögert und im Notfall fast über den Lenker geworfen 
Hab jetzt eine MT7 ans Bike geschraubt und die Sram Scheiben sind von der Reibfläche ca 2mm zu klein 
Kann mir zufällig jemand eine andere Empfehlen?
Hat jemand mit Brakestuff Erfahrung ?
Die haben da eine die für die MT7 sein soll mit Ordentlicher Reibfläche.


----------



## Heinemma (5. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Zum Thema Riss in der Kettenstrebe: Da ich leider nun auch betroffen bin meine Frage wer von euch hat den Hinterbau selbst gewechselt? Gibt es eine offizielle Info von Canyon zum selber wechseln? Die Bike Saison dauert bei uns jetzt noch knapp 8 Wochen. Da kann ich keine 3 Wochen auf mein Bike verzichten.

MfG


----------



## Tbuschi (5. September 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach neuen Bremsbelägen für die Guide am Spectral welche ggf mehr Power als die verbauten haben. Kann hier ggf jemand welche empfehlen oder hat Erfahrungen gesammelt?
> Spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken mir die Trickstuff Power zu holen.



Habe bei meinen Vorreiter mit Shimano XT die Trickstuff montiert. Dazu die Dächle in 203 und 180, willkommen im Anker-werfen-Club 
Da habe ich schon eine neue Dimension des Bremsen erfahren.
Zwar auch etwas lauter, aber es bremst ...

Zur Zeit auf dem Schluchtenmoped die Dächle in 203 vorne und 180 hinten. Leider waren die Trickstuff Powerbeläge nicht lieferbar und so muss ich mich noch etwas gedulden.
Aber Sie kommen 

Mein persönlicher Bikeberater und Mechanikberater meinte auch die Bremse greift jetzt schon Hammer mit den Dächlescheiben.


----------



## Grashalm (5. September 2018)

Heinemma schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Zum Thema Riss in der Kettenstrebe: Da ich leider nun auch betroffen bin meine Frage wer von euch hat den Hinterbau selbst gewechselt? Gibt es eine offizielle Info von Canyon zum selber wechseln? Die Bike Saison dauert bei uns jetzt noch knapp 8 Wochen. Da kann ich keine 3 Wochen auf mein Bike verzichten.
> 
> MfG


Canyon bietet offiziell nur zwei Optionen
1) Rad einschicken
2) Kettenstrebe wird dir zugeschickt und soll von Fachwerkstatt eingebaut werden. Rechnung geht an Canyon.

Lass dir die Strebe zuschicken. Ob du dann das Bike zum Händler bringst oder selbst schraubst, bleibt letztlich dir überlassen.


----------



## EllisGambor (5. September 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Habe bei meinen Vorreiter mit Shimano XT die Trickstuff montiert. Dazu die Dächle in 203 und 180, willkommen im Anker-werfen-Club
> Da habe ich schon eine neue Dimension des Bremsen erfahren.
> Zwar auch etwas lauter, aber es bremst ...
> 
> ...



Ja daran war ich auch am überlegen, aber die Dächle in 203mm ist erst ab Ende Oktober wieder lieferbar =(


----------



## Tbuschi (5. September 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Ja daran war ich auch am überlegen, aber die Dächle in 203mm ist erst ab Ende Oktober wieder lieferbar =(


Das warten kann sich lohnen 

Meine Powerbeläge sollen auch erst in der Mitte Oktober zu mir gelangen.

Dafür warte ich gerne da ich mit dem Service von Trickstuff sehr zufrieden war.


----------



## Schulle (5. September 2018)

Habt Ihr zu den Bremsbelägen (da gibt es doch bei Trickstoff zwei Varianten) und den Dächle-Scheiben einen Link? Könnte mir bei den Bremsen ein bissel mehr Biss vorstellen. Ist die MT7 "leicht" montierbar?


----------



## Tbuschi (5. September 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Habt Ihr zu den Bremsbelägen (da gibt es doch bei Trickstoff zwei Varianten) und den Dächle-Scheiben einen Link? Könnte mir bei den Bremsen ein bissel mehr Biss vorstellen. Ist die MT7 "leicht" montierbar?



Hier die 180er Scheiben
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Trickstuff/Daechle-Disc-HD-Lightweight-Bremsscheibe-6-Loch-p65013/

und die Bremsbeläge:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Trickstuff/Bremsbelaege-Disc-POWER-fuer-SRAM-Avid-p58820/


----------



## EllisGambor (5. September 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Habt Ihr zu den Bremsbelägen (da gibt es doch bei Trickstoff zwei Varianten) und den Dächle-Scheiben einen Link? Könnte mir bei den Bremsen ein bissel mehr Biss vorstellen. Ist die MT7 "leicht" montierbar?



Leicht montierbar ja, grade an dem Bike mit dem durchgehenden Schutz zum abnehmen, aber bekommt die mal schleiffrei..... 

Ich habe gut 2 Stunden für die Vordere gebraucht, hinten ging es direkt.


----------



## Narfelchen (5. September 2018)

Zum Thema Achse/Steckachse: Laut @Grashalm kommt das Achsenproblem echt jede 2. Seite hoch. Bei mir hätte man das auch schon von Aussen sehen können, denn die Steckachse ragte gut den besagten halben Zentimeter raus. Ein einfaches Festziehen war es aber nicht, weil in der Nabe drin irgendwas den entsprechenden Widerstand geboten hat. Leider hat sich das Problem durchs Aufmachen heisenbergisch gelöst. Sprich, nach dem Zussammensetzen hat alles funktioniert und ich kann jetzt auch die Steckachse korrekt einsetzen und festziehen. Ich habe jetzt mal den guten alten Druck von einem Schnellspanner auf diese Vorrichtung übertragen, ich denke das kommt an die 15-20 hin. Jetzt noch n paar Fragen:

- hab leider vergessen zu schauen wieviele Zähne die Zahnscheiben in der Nabe haben. Weiss jemand welche da verbaut sind? Ich meine dieses Ratchet System mit 18, 36 oder 54 Zähnen. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass im AL7 die 18er drin ist.
- Das ganze Naben-system basiert auf seitlichem Druck oder? Es ist also richtig dass ich den Freilaufkörper mit der Hand abziehen kann und mir fallen alle Einzelteile entgegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (5. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Zum Thema Achse/Steckachse: Laut @Grashalm kommt das Achsenproblem echt jede 2. Seite hoch. Bei mir hätte man das auch schon von Aussen sehen können, denn die Steckachse ragte gut den besagten halben Zentimeter raus. Ein einfaches Festziehen war es aber nicht, weil in der Nabe drin irgendwas den entsprechenden Widerstand geboten hat. Leider hat sich das Problem durchs Aufmachen heisenbergisch gelöst. Sprich, nach dem Zussammensetzen hat alles funktioniert und ich kann jetzt auch die Steckachse korrekt einsetzen und festziehen. Ich habe jetzt mal den guten alten Druck von einem Schnellspanner auf diese Vorrichtung übertragen, ich denke das kommt an die 15-20 hin. Jetzt noch n paar Fragen:
> 
> - hab leider vergessen zu schauen wieviele Zähne die Zahnscheiben in der Nabe haben. Weiss jemand welche da verbaut sind? Ich meine dieses Ratchet System mit 18, 36 oder 54 Zähnen. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass im AL7 die 18er drin ist.
> - Das ganze Naben-system basiert auf seitlichem Druck oder? Es ist also richtig dass ich den Freilaufkörper mit der Hand abziehen kann und mir fallen alle Einzelteile entgegen?



Also für mich als noch nicht so technisch Perfekter.
Du hast die Steckachse nur rausgeholt, gesäubert, eingesetzt und das Knarzen war weg?

Oder was hast Du zusammen gesetzt?


----------



## Narfelchen (5. September 2018)

Nope, Steckachse war zwar falsch/unzureichend montiert, aber das Problem lag an bzw. in der Nabe. Musste die Kassette abnehmen und das Gehäuse drunter aufmachen. Kann leider nicht nachvollziehen was da falsch war, weil nach dem Zussammensetzen plötzlich alles wunderbar passte (quasi der invertierte Ikeaeffekt ). Steckachse gehört komplett reingeschraubt, so dass man auf der anderen Seite das Gewinde sieht und auf der "Einschraubseite" kein Abstand mehr ist. Da es ab Werk nie weiter reinging habe ich mich nie drum geschert und somit wahrscheinlich dafür gesorgt dass sie durchs Fahren das ganze Ding gelockert hat und im Endeffekt daher das Spiel in der Kassette und schlussendlich meine Schaltprobleme verursacht hat. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass ein ähnlich gelagertes Problem diverse seltsame Geräusche wie Knarzen hervorruft. Das sind aber nur Annahmen, basiert nicht auf (allzuviel) Erfahrung.


----------



## .jan (5. September 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hallo Zuammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand noch etwas zu den Token sagen. Wisst ihr wie das AL 6 geliefert wird, bei mir waren zwei graue Token in im Zubehör mit dabei. Habe jetzt noch nicht die Luftkammer geöffnet um reinzuschauen was verbaut ist.



Bei mir war einer verbaut. Gerade rausoperiert. Mal sehen, wie es sich jetzt fährt. Am Luftdruck hat es nichts geändert.


----------



## Tbuschi (6. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Nope, Steckachse war zwar falsch/unzureichend montiert, aber das Problem lag an bzw. in der Nabe. Musste die Kassette abnehmen und das Gehäuse drunter aufmachen. Kann leider nicht nachvollziehen was da falsch war, weil nach dem Zussammensetzen plötzlich alles wunderbar passte (quasi der invertierte Ikeaeffekt ). Steckachse gehört komplett reingeschraubt, so dass man auf der anderen Seite das Gewinde sieht und auf der "Einschraubseite" kein Abstand mehr ist. Da es ab Werk nie weiter reinging habe ich mich nie drum geschert und somit wahrscheinlich dafür gesorgt dass sie durchs Fahren das ganze Ding gelockert hat und im Endeffekt daher das Spiel in der Kassette und schlussendlich meine Schaltprobleme verursacht hat. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass ein ähnlich gelagertes Problem diverse seltsame Geräusche wie Knarzen hervorruft. Das sind aber nur Annahmen, basiert nicht auf (allzuviel) Erfahrung.




Donke für den Erklärbär 
Damit kann ich was anfangen


----------



## r3xxor (6. September 2018)

Hab solangsam echt keine Nerven mehr... 
Gutschrift von Canyon bzgl der Strebe kommt nicht an.(19.07 ging meine Rechnung bei denen ein) Werde immer wieder vertröstet.

Jetzt ist meine SRAM GUIDE R anscheinend auch noch hinüber (bekanntes problem dass kolben nicht mehr eingezogen werden)
Ich wollte doch einfach nur fahren und Spaß haben... -.-


----------



## Narfelchen (6. September 2018)

Ich habe öfter Mal Probleme mit meinen XT Bremsen in diese Richtung. Spätestens beim Padwechsel merke ich dass die Kolben nicht mehr vernünftig zurück ziehe. Weder manuelles, vorsichtiges Zurücksetzen hilft, noch den ganzen Sattel ausrichten. Oft geht das Pad gar nicht mehr rein. Als Abhilfe hab ich die Kolben durch vorsichtiges Pumpen am Griff ganz rausgefahren, dann mit Alkohol und Ohrenputzstäbchen sauber gemacht und ein bisschen Bremsflüssigkeit auf den Schaft (nicht auf den Kopf). Danach die Bremsflüssigkeit gut abreiben und Pad wieder einsetzen. Vielleicht hilft das bei den Guide auch, Prinzip ist ja dasselbe.


----------



## r3xxor (6. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Ich habe öfter Mal Probleme mit meinen XT Bremsen in diese Richtung. Spätestens beim Padwechsel merke ich dass die Kolben nicht mehr vernünftig zurück ziehe. Weder manuelles, vorsichtiges Zurücksetzen hilft, noch den ganzen Sattel ausrichten. Oft geht das Pad gar nicht mehr rein. Als Abhilfe hab ich die Kolben durch vorsichtiges Pumpen am Griff ganz rausgefahren, dann mit Alkohol und Ohrenputzstäbchen sauber gemacht und ein bisschen Bremsflüssigkeit auf den Schaft (nicht auf den Kopf). Danach die Bremsflüssigkeit gut abreiben und Pad wieder einsetzen. Vielleicht hilft das bei den Guide auch, Prinzip ist ja dasselbe.


Danke für den tipp 
Habe ich vorletztes wochenende 10 mal gemacht...
Kolben raus, alkohol drauf, dot drauf, etc.. Dachte kurzzeitig es hat etwas geholfen aber scheint wohl nicht so..  Liegt anscheinend am Bremshebel, was man so bei google fidnet
Email an Sram ging raus. Hoffe die können mir in irgendeiner weiße weiterhelfen


----------



## Tbuschi (6. September 2018)

r3xxor schrieb:


> Danke für den tipp
> Habe ich vorletztes wochenende 10 mal gemacht...
> Kolben raus, alkohol drauf, dot drauf, etc.. Dachte kurzzeitig es hat etwas geholfen aber scheint wohl nicht so..  Liegt anscheinend am Bremshebel, was man so bei google fidnet
> Email an Sram ging raus. Hoffe die können mir in irgendeiner weiße weiterhelfen



Drück die Daumen das die Dir helfen.

Kannst ja nochmal berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Buchsbaum (6. September 2018)

Welches Spectral würdet ihr momentan kaufen? Eigentlich war das Al 6 am interessantesten, das ist aber leider schon fast ausverkauft und man bekommt auch keinen Rabatt. 

Der Preis für das Al 7 ist da eigentlich besser, obwohl man hier auf den Eagle Antrieb verzichten muss (Hatte noch nie einen 1x Antrieb, aber in allgemeiner Meinung scheint alles außer Eagle bzw. 1x prähistorische Technik zu sein?!).

Allerdings frage ich mich dann, ob nicht sogar das Al 5 im vergleich zum Al 7 sogar der bessere Deal ist, da man dann sogar noch genug Budget hat, z.B. die Bremse aufzurüsten, denn soweit ich das sehe unterscheidet sich das vom Al 7 nur in den Laufrädern, Bremse und Antrieb, wo ein paar Teile durch Slx ersetzt sind. 
(Auf Eagle umzurüsten würde wahrscheinlich zu teuer, da man die Felge noch auf XD Hub umbauen müsste, ca. 450 € geschätzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportyBen (6. September 2018)

Die Frage hatte ich mir auch gestellt.
Von der Preis Leistung her scheint mir das 5.0 am attraktivsten. Das bisschen SLX dürfte keinen großen Unterschied machen. 
DT Swiss 1900 vs 1700 kann ich nicht beurteilen, vermute die Unterschiede aber gering.
Aufrüsten würde ich dann höchstens im Rahmen von Wartungen.


----------



## Soulslide (6. September 2018)

Kann mir jemand schnell sgaen welche Rock Shocks Pike RC im AL 6.0 verbaut ist, die 2018 oder das ältere Modell.
Ich denke das die Frage hier schon einigemal gestellt wurde, aber alle 61 Seiten zu durchforsten dauert mir doch etwas zu lang.
Vielen Dank schon mal vorab.


----------



## Lionking089 (6. September 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand schnell sgaen welche Rock Shocks Pike RC im AL 6.0 verbaut ist, die 2018 oder das ältere Modell.
> Ich denke das die Frage hier schon einigemal gestellt wurde, aber alle 61 Seiten zu durchforsten dauert mir doch etwas zu lang.
> Vielen Dank schon mal vorab.



Seite 30 mittig


----------



## Soulslide (6. September 2018)

Video vom Procraft flaschenhalter

Möglicherweise gibt es auch Flaschenhalter, die direkt passen....


Danke für das Vidoe, habe mir gestern den selben Halter gekauft. Jetzt weiß ich wie ich diesen schnell umbauen kann.
Gruß
Soul


----------



## Soulslide (6. September 2018)

Lionking089 schrieb:


> Seite 30 mittig



Danke habe ich jetzt schnell finden können.


----------



## Narfelchen (6. September 2018)

Buchsbaum schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich dann, ob nicht sogar das Al 5 im vergleich zum Al 7 sogar der bessere Deal ist, da man dann sogar noch genug Budget hat, z.B. die Bremse aufzurüsten, denn soweit ich das sehe unterscheidet sich das vom Al 7 nur in den Laufrädern, Bremse und Antrieb, wo ein paar Teile durch Slx ersetzt sind.
> (Auf Eagle umzurüsten würde wahrscheinlich zu teuer, da man die Felge noch auf XD Hub umbauen müsste, ca. 450 € geschätzt)



Eagle und 1x allgemein solltest du vorher testen, ich habe mich durch Shimano SLX 2x, Shimano SLX 1x mit 46T und jetzt am AL7 mit 42T als grösster Scheibe getestet. Dabei hab ich für mich persönlich rausgefunden, dass 1x zwar die Offenbarung ist von der alle reden, aber nicht wegen dem gear range. Griffigere Reifen, Dämpfer und nicht zuletzt Übung haben mir gezeigt dass ich zwar gerne mal ne Eagle testen würde (einfach wegen dem Tellerrand), aber das 50T hintenraus will ich nicht. Nach unten der eine Zahn weniger, na ich weiss nicht. Eine 11s Eagle würde mich ehrlich gesagt eher reizen.

Warum Offenbarung? Für mich ist es einfach weniger Geschlonze an der Karre, sieht besser aus und wiegt n halbes Kilo weniger. Das finde ich aber nicht den Mehrwert an Bergaufgekletter wert den einige von einer 2x Schaltung haben. Ich hab das AL7 zu Anfang als 2x ein paarmal den Berg hoch gefahren und kann nicht sagen dass ich irgendwie besser oder schlechter hochgekommen wäre. Weil andere sagen es ist alt wär mir herzlich egal wenn ich damit besser klarkommen würde.

Wenn Laufräder egal sind würde ich trotz allem zum AL5 raten, SLX ist absolut ausreichend, auch wenn ich persönlich sowohl Guide als auch die Bremsen von der SLX absolut unterirdisch finde. Für mich waren die Laufräder und der Hub wichtig. Ist halt alles Ansichtssache, aber ein AL5 und später aufrüsten bzw. genauso wie bei der XT einfach den Frontderailleur abreissen und nen NW-Chainring dranpappen halt ich für eine gute Sache. Vor allem wenn das AL6 nicht verfügbar ist und das AL7 dann zu teuer wird bei relativ ähnlicher Austattung wie AL5. Alles drüber ist dann wieder die Diskussion Carbon/AL und die können andere besser führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (6. September 2018)

Passt diese Impact Protection Unit eigentlich auf jeden Steuersatz oder nur zu dem ab Werk verbauten?


----------



## Monsieur87 (6. September 2018)

Bissl Offtopic, sorry .
Hab mir für mein AL 6.0 nen 2,6er Magic Mary für vorn bestellt und will den DHF hinten aufziehen.
Den Reifen eben gewogen, 1100 anstatt 1000g wie angegeben.
Hab schon ohne Erfolg gegoogelt. Kennt jemand die maximal zulässige Abweichung?
Bin zwar kein Gewichtsfeti, aber 10% Abweichung find ich schon hart...


----------



## Buchsbaum (6. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Wenn Laufräder egal sind würde ich trotz allem zum AL5 raten, SLX ist absolut ausreichend, auch wenn ich persönlich sowohl Guide als auch die Bremsen von der SLX absolut unterirdisch finde. Für mich waren die Laufräder und der Hub wichtig.



Danke für deine Antwort. Genau das Frage ich mich eben: Ob die Laufräder irgendeinen Unterschied machen bzw. ob man die Unterschiede merkt (DT Swiss  M1700 bzw. M1900).

Die SLX findest du unterirdisch? Die XT und SLX sind doch fast baugleich wenn ich mich nicht irre? Ist natürlich wie bei fast allem Geschmackssache, aber ich finde die Slx echt top ohne merklichen unterschied zur XT (hab die Slx an meinem aktuellen Bike letztes Jahr nachgerüstet)


----------



## Tbuschi (7. September 2018)

Die SLX findest du unterirdisch? Die XT und SLX sind doch fast baugleich wenn ich mich nicht irre? Ist natürlich wie bei fast allem Geschmackssache, aber ich finde die Slx echt top ohne merklichen unterschied zur XT (hab die Slx an meinem aktuellen Bike letztes Jahr nachgerüstet)[/QUOTE]

Habe die XT auch vor meinem jetztigen Schluchtenmoped gehabt. Einen Vergleich zur SLX konnte ich mir machen und bin auch der Meinung die XT bietet einfach mehr.
Auch der Hebel hat mir mehr gepasst, sowie der Bremsdruck und auch wie die Bremsung verläuft. 
Vielleicht ist es wie Du schreibst auch wirklich Geschackssache, für mich geht der Geschmack auf jeden Fall zur XT.

Zur Zeit komme ich aber mit der Guide auch gut klar bei Veränderung der Bremsscheiben.


----------



## Narfelchen (7. September 2018)

Ich denke, dass der Hauptunterschied im Hebel ist. Der XT Hebel hat einen ganz anderen Hub und auch eine ganz andere Modulation. Das ist gar nicht mal so unwichtig. Bei der XT zieht man ein bisschen und dann passiert erst mal gar nichts. Wenn man weiter zieht fängt es an zu bremsen und logischerweise immer fester. Manche mögen das, manche nicht. Die SLX hat eine wesentlich linearere Modulation, die mir aber nicht gefällt, ich habe das Gefühl dass die SLX einfach weniger Druck hat. Interessant wäre mal der Vergleich SLX Hebel an XT Bremse und andersrum falls das geht, wenn auch wenig sinnvoll. Sachen wie Griffweitenregulierung bei der XT sind mir übrigens egal, manchen ist das aber wichtig. Ich werde aber demnächst auf Zee gehen, weil ich glaub ich mittlerweile wirklich im Downhillfeld lande, und 4 Kolben einfach mehr Stopp machen. Ich wiege auch 90kg, das reicht schon für so manche Steinlawine am Hang wenn die mal gebremst werden wollen 

Bei den Laufrädern wirds ähnlich esoterisch, ich denke bei normalem Einsatz relativ geringe Unterschiede. Die 1900 sind minimal leichter, haben andere Speichen, aber der eigentliche Unterschied ist der Hub. 370er mit Onyx Two Pawl vs. Ratchet System bei den 1700ern. Letzteren kann man upgraden für schnelleres Engagement. Wem das egal ist, klar, dann sind die Unterschiede marginal. Wegen ca. 150g Unterschied würd ich nicht zum 7er greifen.

@Monsieur87 : Ich glaube bei Reifen hast du wenig Chancen mit solchen Toleranzen. Guck dir bloss mal an was die Reifenbreite bei einigen Herstellern für Fantasieangaben sind. Ich hatte schon 2.4er Reifen die schmaler waren als 2.25er. Ich denke beim Gewicht sieht es ähnlich aus.


----------



## Grashalm (7. September 2018)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Bissl Offtopic, sorry .
> Hab mir für mein AL 6.0 nen 2,6er Magic Mary für vorn bestellt und will den DHF hinten aufziehen.
> Den Reifen eben gewogen, 1100 anstatt 1000g wie angegeben.
> Hab schon ohne Erfolg gegoogelt. Kennt jemand die maximal zulässige Abweichung?
> Bin zwar kein Gewichtsfeti, aber 10% Abweichung find ich schon hart...



Gewichtsdatenbank
https://gewichte.mtb-news.de/

Bei 10% Abweichung hast du schon nen sehr schweres Exemplar erwischt.
5% nach oben scheint normal zu sein. Eine Grenze kenne ich nicht

Mein Rekon hinten wiegt nur 740g (=Papierreifen) und wurde jetzt schon 4x durch Steine in der Lauffläche aufgeschnitten. Fahre nun einen Nobby Nic mit 870g (laut Schwalbe 910g).


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (7. September 2018)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Bissl Offtopic, sorry .
> Hab mir für mein AL 6.0 nen 2,6er Magic Mary für vorn bestellt und will den DHF hinten aufziehen.
> Den Reifen eben gewogen, 1100 anstatt 1000g wie angegeben.
> Hab schon ohne Erfolg gegoogelt. Kennt jemand die maximal zulässige Abweichung?
> Bin zwar kein Gewichtsfeti, aber 10% Abweichung find ich schon hart...



Da wirst du aber evtl. das Problem haben, dass Schwalbe und Maxxis bei den Größenangaben in zwei unterschiedlichen Welten spielen. Maxxis hält sich recht wenig an die ETRTO. Ein 2.5 Maxxis hat quasi nur die Breite von einem 2.35 Schwalbe usw. 

Da du das mischen möchtest, könnte das optisch ziemlich auseinander gehen. 

Zum Gewicht, das ist normal. Mal gewinnst du mal verlierst du


----------



## Lupinsche (10. September 2018)

Hab mir anscheinend bei einem total harmlosen Rutscher das Schaltauge bei meinem AL 6.0 kaum sichtbar verbogen. Die SRAM spinnt jetzt total. Offensichtlich sehr empfindlich das ganze...hat jemand von euch schon Schaltauge bei Canyon bestellt / Erfahrung beim Wechsel? Bekomme auf der Canyon Seite widersprüchliche Ergebnisse zu Schaltauge AL 6.0 und SRAM 1x12.


----------



## Tbuschi (10. September 2018)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> Hab mir anscheinend bei einem total harmlosen Rutscher das Schaltauge bei meinem AL 6.0 kaum sichtbar verbogen. Die SRAM spinnt jetzt total. Offensichtlich sehr empfindlich das ganze...hat jemand von euch schon Schaltauge bei Canyon bestellt / Erfahrung beim Wechsel? Bekomme auf der Canyon Seite widersprüchliche Ergebnisse zu Schaltauge AL 6.0 und SRAM 1x12.



Habe zum Glück noch kein Problem damit, doch ein Schaltauge habe ich direkt mitgenommen, als ich das Bike abgeholt habe.


----------



## Narfelchen (10. September 2018)

Aus reiner Neugier, könntest du vielleicht ein Foto von dem verbogenen Schaltauge machen? Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man bei dieser Konstruktion einschätzen soll ob es verbogen ist oder nicht und würde gerne mal ein verbogenes Exemplar sehen. Bei mir steht übrigens das AL6 hätte Nummer 26 als Schaltauge, das AL7 mit Shimano 27.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupinsche (10. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Aus reiner Neugier, könntest du vielleicht ein Foto von dem verbogenen Schaltauge machen? Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man bei dieser Konstruktion einschätzen soll ob es verbogen ist oder nicht und würde gerne mal ein verbogenes Exemplar sehen. Bei mir steht übrigens das AL6 hätte Nummer 26 als Schaltauge, das AL7 mit Shimano 27.


Habs gestern erfolglos versucht zu fotografieren. Vom winkel her unmöglich da am Schaltauge quasi fast nicht erkennbar, unten am käfig aber klar nach innen gerichtet. Weiss genaueres wenn ich ein neues Schaltauge neben das alte Lege, im worst case ist es mehr als nur das schaltauge...


----------



## Narfelchen (10. September 2018)

Danke, hast recht. Ich würde von diesem Bild niemals auf was Verbogenes schliessen. Wenigstens habt ihr AL6er ein vernünftig gebautes Schaltauge. Guck mal wie krummig das Shimano Pendant aussieht


----------



## LittleR3dCar (10. September 2018)

Haste mal bisken versucht zurecht zu biegen? Is ja alles keine kernphysik an nem fahrrad...


----------



## EllisGambor (10. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Danke, hast recht. Ich würde von diesem Bild niemals auf was Verbogenes schliessen. Wenigstens habt ihr AL6er ein vernünftig gebautes Schaltauge. Guck mal wie krummig das Shimano Pendant aussieht



Das ist eindeutig schief


----------



## Lupinsche (10. September 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Haste mal bisken versucht zurecht zu biegen? Is ja alles keine kernphysik an nem fahrrad...


Am Woend schraub ich, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Der ‚Sturz‘ war auf jeden Fall ein Witz...hoffe ich muss nicht alle 3 Ausfahrten reparieren an der Eagle, liegt ggf. auch an dem riesigen Käfig...


----------



## ennd (10. September 2018)

Servus,
habe ein Spectral AL 6.0 aus 2018 und ein paar Probleme. Vielleicht kann mir hier wer weiterhelfen? 

Habt Ihr auch diese tolle Speichenschutzscheibe welche an den Speichen eingeklemmt wird? Diese Konstruktion hält keine 5min, verschiebt sich und hängt dann nur noch dran da sich die Clipse von den Speichen gelöst haben. Also ausbauen?

Pike RC hat ja keinen geschlossenen Modus. Ich dachte aber zumindest das diese so zu macht wie z.B. der Dämpfer bei Pedalstellung. Bei mir tut sich da gar nichts, bergauf im stehen federt die Gabel egal welche Stellung immer gleich ein. Defekt? Oder bin ich zu blöd?

Hat wer von euch die Montagepaste auch bei der Lenkermontage verwendet? Hatte da noch nie Probleme von daher bin ich mir unsicher nicht das ich mir damit den Lenker verkratze.

Der Sattel schmerzt bei mir bereits nach 30 km gehts nur mir so oder wird das mit der Zeit? 

Dank und Gruß


----------



## KoolAid (11. September 2018)

Habt Ihr auch diese tolle Speichenschutzscheibe welche an den Speichen eingeklemmt wird? Diese Konstruktion hält keine 5min, verschiebt sich und hängt dann nur noch dran da sich die Clipse von den Speichen gelöst haben. Also ausbauen?

> Die Dorkdisk muss weg! Ich habe meine mit ner Zange gewaltsam entfernt.

Pike RC hat ja keinen geschlossenen Modus. Ich dachte aber zumindest das diese so zu macht wie z.B. der Dämpfer bei Pedalstellung. Bei mir tut sich da gar nichts, bergauf im stehen federt die Gabel egal welche Stellung immer gleich ein. Defekt? Oder bin ich zu blöd?

> Ich drehe die Gabel beim Hochfahren immer im Uhrzeigersinn zu, dann Federt sie nicht mehr so sehr. Aber kommplet "locked" geht bei der Gabel m.E. garnicht. Kann aber auch sein, dass du zu wenig Luft drin hast? Hast du den "sag" schon eingestellt?

Hat wer von euch die Montagepaste auch bei der Lenkermontage verwendet? Hatte da noch nie Probleme von daher bin ich mir unsicher nicht das ich mir damit den Lenker verkratze.

> Ich habe die Montagepaste von Canyon ganz am Anfang verwendet. Der RF Lenker ist extrem empfindlich. Habe schon Kratzer beim positionieren der Bremshebel bekommen. Würde Sie an deiner stelle nutzen, da es sonst zu Quietschen oder Knarren kommen kann.

Der Sattel schmerzt bei mir bereits nach 30 km gehts nur mir so oder wird das mit der Zeit?

> Ich habe den Sattel sofort mit einem Ergon Sattel getauscht. Ich bin mit dem Orginal einmal gefahren und nie wieder.


----------



## Tbuschi (11. September 2018)

ennd schrieb:


> ...



KoolAid hat schon alles gesagt.

Die Scheibe ist bei mir auch schon ab und gut ist.

Bei der Pike habe ich nach dem richtigen für mich passend "sag" Einstellungen, wenn ich sie dann ganz zu drehe nur minimale Federwegbewegung bei bergauf Fahrten.

Bei dem Lenker muss man wirklich sagen, wie bei KoolAid, das Dingen verzeiht nix beim schrauben, da ist direkt ein Kratzer nur beim anschauen 

Sattel ist immer jedem SEINE Angelegenheit, da musst etwas ausprobieren 
Den Originalen liegt ohne gefahrene Kilometer im Schrank...


----------



## ennd (11. September 2018)

Gut alles lösbar bis auf die Pike.

 Habe jetzt 70km runter, die Gabel zuerst mit 30% aktuell ca. 25% eingestellt. Habe nach Anleitung von Rockshox gearbeitet. Also wenn das normal ist doch etwas enttäuschend, nimmt bergauf ziemlich viel Kraft. Evt. mal an Canyon wenden?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (11. September 2018)

ennd schrieb:


> Gut alles lösbar bis auf die Pike.
> 
> Habe jetzt 70km runter, die Gabel zuerst mit 30% aktuell ca. 25% eingestellt. Habe nach Anleitung von Rockshox gearbeitet. Also wenn das normal ist doch etwas enttäuschend, nimmt bergauf ziemlich viel Kraft. Evt. mal an Canyon wenden?
> 
> Dank und Gruß



Na wenn Du alles nach Anleitung gemacht hast, würde ich mal bei Canyon anfragen.

Ich finde eigentlich das durch den Hebel man die Gabel sehr ruhig stellen kann.

Vielleicht ist wirklich was nicht i.O.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Narfelchen (11. September 2018)

Die RC Version der Pike ist so gedacht, ehrlich gesagt fahr ich mittlerweile nur noch offen. Mag an dem etwas weiter nach hinten verlegten Gewicht auf dem Fullsuspension Rad liegen, aber die Federung von der Gabel stört mich gar nicht mehr beim Klettern auf Asphalt. Im Gelände find ich das sogar eher hilfreich. Wenn du absolut unzufrieden bist kannst du die Pike auch auf RCT3 upgraden, dann hast du die 3 Einstellungen “open”, “pedal” und “lock”. Kostet aber happige 180 Euronen.


----------



## Grashalm (11. September 2018)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> Hab mir anscheinend bei einem total harmlosen Rutscher das Schaltauge bei meinem AL 6.0 kaum sichtbar verbogen. Die SRAM spinnt jetzt total. Offensichtlich sehr empfindlich das ganze...hat jemand von euch schon Schaltauge bei Canyon bestellt / Erfahrung beim Wechsel? Bekomme auf der Canyon Seite widersprüchliche Ergebnisse zu Schaltauge AL 6.0 und SRAM 1x12.


Bieg es einfach wieder gerade.

Hab ich auch gemacht. Es ist echt simpel. Habe mir dafür eine Lehre gebaut. Bei Youtube gibt es X-Beispiele.
Ansonsten kaufst du dir eine https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cyclus-Tools/Kontrolllehre-fuer-Schaltauge-p4175/

Durch das lange Schaltwerk wirkt ein riesen Hebel auf das Schaltauge. Selbst beim kleinsten Sturz kann es verbiegen (so war es bei mir).

Ein Ersatz Schaltauge für das Al 6.0 ist das Canyon Nr 26.
https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=2729&1318329512&search=1&q=Schaltauge+Nr.+26+#id=38695
Ich habe dafür noch 25€ bezahlt. Gibt jetzt schon für 19,95€.


----------



## solo010 (11. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne meiner Sram Guide neue Bremsbeläge gönnen. Liebäugle derzeit mit den Trickstuff Belägen, welche aber derzeit nirgends ohne lange Wartezeit online zu bekommen sind.

Hat hier jemand schon mit anderen als den verbauten Erfahrungen sammeln können und kann ggf. etwas diesbezüglich empfehlen? Wäre euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Schulle (11. September 2018)

Hallo, hab von Euch schon viele tolle Tipps bekommen. VIELEN DANK EUCH schon einmal dafür. 

Nachdem ich mit den Seriengriffen überhaupt nicht klar komme wollte ich Euch mal fragen, welche Griffe Ihr
für das Spectral empfehlt bzw. welche Ihr montiert habt. Aktuell ist mein Favorit: ERGON GA2 (natürlich in Rot )


----------



## superwutze (11. September 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Hallo, hab von Euch schon viele tolle Tipps bekommen. VIELEN DANK EUCH schon einmal dafür.
> 
> Nachdem ich mit den Seriengriffen überhaupt nicht klar komme wollte ich Euch mal fragen, welche Griffe Ihr
> für das Spectral empfehlt bzw. welche Ihr montiert habt. Aktuell ist mein Favorit: ERGON GA2 (natürlich in Rot )


ich fahre auf allen rädern seit einigen jahren race face half nelson. gibts in genug farben für jedes rad und sie fahren sich mit und ohne handschuhe hervorragend. die ergons auf meinem spectral fand ich unangenehm und bei langen touren schmerzhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EllisGambor (11. September 2018)

Standard Griffe nur mit Handschuhen fahrbar, sonst kein Grip...... 

Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den ESI Chunky gesammelt??


----------



## Lupinsche (11. September 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Bieg es einfach wieder gerade.
> 
> Hab ich auch gemacht. Es ist echt simpel. Habe mir dafür eine Lehre gebaut. Bei Youtube gibt es X-Beispiele.
> Ansonsten kaufst du dir eine https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cyclus-Tools/Kontrolllehre-fuer-Schaltauge-p4175/
> ...


Danke! WoEnd bau ich das Schaltauge mal ab und schaus mir an, ggf. macht ein tool zum ‚biegen/justieren‘ echt Sinn. Ich glaub das wird ein Dauerthema bei der Grösse Schaltung...


----------



## Narfelchen (11. September 2018)

Wegen Problemen mit meinen Handgelenken fahr ich ausschliesslich die Specialized Contour XC. Und um mal hier gegen den Strom zu schwimmen, ich bin zurück auf den Originalsattel nachdem ich ein paar anderen ausprobiert habe.


----------



## crossy-pietro (12. September 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Standard Griffe nur mit Handschuhen fahrbar, sonst kein Grip......
> 
> Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den ESI Chunky gesammelt??



Habe die "normalen" ESIs (30mm) seit kurzem drauf.
Vorher Ergon GE1.
Die ESI greifen sich sehr angenehm fest und sind trotzdem "selbstanpassend". Es ist halt nicht dieses Moosgummi, wie man's von früher kennt, sondern Silikon.
Beim letzten Ritt hatte ich mir die Handschuhe versaut (weiteres möchte ich dazu nicht sagen) und bin dann barhändig weiter.
Toll: sogar mit schwitzigen Händen haben die Teile richtig guten Grip - ich finde sogar mehr als die Ergons und sind dabei (ohne Handschuhe) angenehmer zu greifen.
Montage geht mit Bremsenreiniger recht gut, wenn man fix ist und bisi Geduld sein eigen nennt.
Auch Abziehen bei Lenkertausch habe ich mit BR geschafft.
Von meiner Seite her: Empfehlung


----------



## Tbuschi (13. September 2018)

Ich sag auch mal Danke für alle schon erfahrene Dinge die man beachten muss / soll.

Zur Zeit habe ich leider folgendes Problem....
Das Schluchtenmoped knackst! Es knackt und knackt....
Bergab, höre ich es leider nicht, da der Hobel ja wirklich super liegt.

Bergauf geht es dann los....
Beim stärkeren Treten, KNACK!, oder wenn man mal aus dem Sattel steigt, auch ein knack...
Für mich ist es unbeschreiblich schwer zu lokalisieren.

Was ich mal so durchgeführt habe....

- Pedale getauscht
- neuer Sattel montiert
- Sattelstützte komplett raus und Montagepaste hinzugefügt.
- Dämpfer Schrauben raus und gefettet ( Der Dämpfer hat vorne/oben eine kleine Macke die vor dem Ausbau schon war, außerdem sehen die Schrauben stark abgenutzt aus, die schwarze Farbe ist schon an breitere Stellen ab), Fotos lade ich hoch.
- Nur die Schraube bei der Umlenkung vom Dämpfer, die habe ich mich noch nicht getraut zu lösen, diese ist irgendwie Hammerfest...
- Steckachse hinten, gesäubert, gefettet und nachgezogen
- Schrauben kontrolliert und nachgezogen.

Habt Ihr ne Idee?

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## burnyourfire (13. September 2018)

Bei mir exakt die gleichen Symptome wie bei Tbuschi. Habe ebenfalls die genannten Gegenmaßnahmen ausprobiert - ohne Erfolg. Schrauben sehen bei mir genauso aus.
Meinte zuerst, dass das Knacken vom Lenker / Vorbau kommt aber nach einigem Rumprobieren, ist es (in meinem Fall) eindeutig reproduzierbar, indem ich mein Gewicht auf dem Sattel abwechselnd nach vorne / hinten verlagere. Beim stehen auf den Pedalen bekomme ich kein Knacken hin.
Ich habe die interne Klemmung der Sattelstütze im Verdacht.
Habe die Madenschraube testweise mal deutlich fester als mit 4 Nm angezogen und meine, dass es evtl. etwas besser geworden ist dadurch. Konnte es aber aus Zeitgründen noch nicht auf dem Trail testen.
Nach dem Wochenende hoffentlich weitere Erkenntnisse...


----------



## Grashalm (13. September 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr ne Idee?
> 
> Herzlichen Dank.



Der Lackabrieb an den Schrauben ist *normal*. Passiert beim Ein-/Ausbau.

In den meisten Fällen kommt das Knacksen aus dem Bereich der Hinterachse. Dann aber auch nur beim Pedalieren. Sprich, wenn der Hinterbau durch den Kettenzug asymetrisch belastet wird. Ich habe noch keine *dauerhafte* Lösung gefunden/gehört.
Als Ansatzpunkt deshalb: alle Teile im Bereich Hinterbau inklusive Schaltauge an den Kontaktflächen fetten.

Eventuell ist es auch die Kassette?!

Fakt ist nur: wenn sich die Steckachse gelockert hat, knackt es auf jeden Fall.





burnyourfire schrieb:


> Ich habe die interne Klemmung der Sattelstütze im Verdacht.
> Habe die Madenschraube testweise mal deutlich fester als mit 4 Nm angezogen und meine, dass es evtl. etwas besser geworden ist dadurch. Konnte es aber aus Zeitgründen noch nicht auf dem Trail testen.
> Nach dem Wochenende hoffentlich weitere Erkenntnisse...



Ich hatte ein sehr lautes Knacksen/Geräusche, wenn ich mich auf dem Sattel nach hinten gedrückt habe.
Ursache: die kleine Madenschraube zur Klemmung der Sattelstütze.
Abhilfe: ein Hauch Fett auf die *Stirnseite* der Madenschraube. 
->Geräusche weg!


----------



## Soulslide (13. September 2018)

Ich habe auch mal wieder einige Fragen:

Federgabel und Token. Ich habe bei mir nachgeschaut und es ist ein Token verbaut. Habe 75 psi in der Gabel bei einem Fahrergewicht von 80 kg. SAG ca. 25% Mein Problem ist, dass sich nach jeder Fahrt die Gabel mind. einmal komplett eingedrückt hat (Gummiring). Fahre viele Trails mit Sprüngen bis max 2-3m.  Werde jetzt mal einen 2ten Token einbauen und vergleichen. Hat jemand von euch schon 2 Token verbaut und eine Verbesserung gegenüber 1 oder 0 Token gemerkt?
Ein weiteres Problem ist die Überwurfmutter an der LEV. Diese löst sich bei jeder Fahrt. Nach ca. 2h fast eine ganze Umdrehung. Die Stütze hat auch ganz leichtes Spiel nach vorn und hinten, (nicht seitliches drehen). Habe schon blaues Loctite genommen, hilft nur bedingt. Hat jemand auch diese Problem und wenn ja, wie habt Ihr es behoben.
12-Fach-Schaltung in Kombination mit der Boostachse. Nachdem weiter vorne im block berichtet wurde, dass die Steckachse hinten lose sein kann und deshalb die Schaltung nicht richtig läuft habe ich dies überprüft. Tatsächlich war diese lose, das Rad kam allerdings auch neu aus dem Karton. Also habe ich das Teil handfest gezogen. Nach zwei weiteren Ausflügen merkte ich das die Schaltung wieder etwas rummuxt und auch das Rad hinten leicht schwammig wurde. Also kurz angehalten und Boostachse überprüft. Diese konnte ich bestimmt zwei ganze Umdrehungen festziehen bevor es schwergängig wurde. Habe diesmal mit aller Kraft das Teil angezogen. Ist das normal, hat das auch noch jemand von euch so erlebt?
Wie immer wäre eine kruze Rückinfo hilfreich.
Vielen Dank
Soul


----------



## EllisGambor (13. September 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> 12-Fach-Schaltung in Kombination mit der Boostachse. Nachdem weiter vorne im block berichtet wurde, dass die Steckachse hinten lose sein kann und deshalb die Schaltung nicht richtig läuft habe ich dies überprüft. Tatsächlich war diese lose, das Rad kam allerdings auch neu aus dem Karton. Also habe ich das Teil handfest gezogen. Nach zwei weiteren Ausflügen merkte ich das die Schaltung wieder etwas rummuxt und auch das Rad hinten leicht schwammig wurde. Also kurz angehalten und Boostachse überprüft. Diese konnte ich bestimmt zwei ganze Umdrehungen festziehen bevor es schwergängig wurde. Habe diesmal mit aller Kraft das Teil angezogen. Ist das normal, hat das auch noch jemand von euch so erlebt?
> Soul



Neu aus dem Karton, hast du ALLE Schrauben an dem Rad mal überprüft ?
Sind meisten einige die du erstmal richtig anziehen musst nicht das du irgendwo spiel hast und sich deswegen die Achse wieder löst. Natürlich ist das Spiel jetzt nicht auf den Vorderbau bezogen oder so, bevor das jetzt einer kommentiert 
Bei mir hätte sich die Bremsscheibe vorne nach den ersten Bremsungen verabschiedet, die Dinger hatten nicht mal 2nm im Auslieferungszustand

Handfest ist evtl auch zu wenig je nachdem was du darunter verstehst, das Ding braucht schon ein paar nm damit es hält, jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Grashalm (13. September 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal wieder einige Fragen:
> 
> Federgabel und Token.
> Ein weiteres Problem ist die Überwurfmutter an der LEV.
> ...


1. Probiere es doch einfach aus. Es spricht doch nichts dagegen, mehr Tokens zu verbauen.
Joe Barnes fährt bei 69 Kg 74psi plus zwei Tokens.
2. Die Überwurfmutter musst du mit geignetem Werkzeug z.B. "Bandschlüssel" fest ziehen. Nur mit der Hand reicht nicht. Schraubensicherung ist hilfreich.
3. Boostachse=Steckachse=Canyon Quixle? Ja, löst sich gerne. Die Achse muss fest angezogen werden, damit sie sich nicht löst. Die Frage kommt alle zwei Seiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Narfelchen (13. September 2018)

Ach das Ding soll fest sein? War bei mir vollkommen locker und ich dachte das is halt so™. (Wenn mit Überwurfmutter das Ding auf dem "LEV SI" steht gemeint ist)


----------



## Rick7 (13. September 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal wieder einige Fragen:
> 
> Federgabel und Token. Ich habe bei mir nachgeschaut und es ist ein Token verbaut. Habe 75 psi in der Gabel bei einem Fahrergewicht von 80 kg. SAG ca. 25% Mein Problem ist, dass sich nach jeder Fahrt die Gabel mind. einmal komplett eingedrückt hat (Gummiring). Fahre viele Trails mit Sprüngen bis max 2-3m.  Werde jetzt mal einen 2ten Token einbauen und vergleichen. Hat jemand von euch schon 2 Token verbaut und eine Verbesserung gegenüber 1 oder 0 Token gemerkt
> Wie immer wäre eine kruze Rückinfo hilfreich.
> ...



Hi,

kann dir anstatt der Standard spacer die formula Neopos sehr empfehlen  einfach besser.
1 Hartplastik spacer entspricht ca. 2 Neopos. Federkennlinie wird einfach angenehmer. Wenns nicht langt einfach nen dritten neopos rein.

Viel Spaß beim testen


----------



## Heinemma (13. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hätte da mal wieder eine technische Frage an die Gemeinde:
Bei meinem CF 8.0 hatte ich Knackgeräusche vom Steuersatz. Canyon antwortete auf Nachfrage, dass ich das Bike zur Wartung einschicken solle. Dachte mir nun gut, nach ca. 1000 km kann man den Steuersatz schon mal zerlegen, reinigen, fetten und neu einstellen und machte mich an die Arbeit. Bereits beim Ausbau hatte ich Schwierigkeiten den Anschlagsring für die Lenkwinkelbegrenzung runter zu bringen. Musste regelrecht mit dem Schonhammer die Gabel bis ganz untenhin rausklopfen. Beim Zusammenbau bzw. Einstellen des Steuersatzes war im Vergleich zu meinen früheren MTBs auffällig, dass ich die Ahead-Kappe recht fest (> 2Nm) anziehen konnte und der Lenker immer noch leichtgängig war. Geräusche waren aber erstmal weg. Nach ein paar Kilometer Ruhe muss ich nun feststellen, dass auf verblockten Trails mit steilen Stufen und viel Bremsarbeit schon wieder die Geräusche vom Steuersatz kommen, als wäre da noch irgendwo Spiel.

Ich vermute das Problem am schwergängigen/klemmenden Anschlagsring
Hat/hatte jemand anderes das gleiche Phänomen/Problem?
Soll ich die Ahead-Kappe einfach noch fester anziehen? Wenn ja wieviel Nm etwa?

Vielen Dank für nützliche Antworten.


----------



## .jan (14. September 2018)

Ich habe es selbst an der Anschlagsbegrenzung nochn icht ausprobiert, habe es aber früher bei meinen Vorbauten bei der Lenkermontage ähnlich gemacht. Wenn man die Schraube ganz rausdreht, dann von außen in das Gewinde wieder eindreht und in den Spalt ein Metallplättchen legt, gegen das man die Schraube schrauben kann, sollte sich der Ring aufspreizen und leicht de-/montieren lassen und somit auch das Spiel im Steuersatz leichter einstellbar sein...


----------



## Tbuschi (14. September 2018)

Hier ein Bild von der Macke am Dämpfer.


burnyourfire schrieb:


> Bei mir exakt die gleichen Symptome wie bei Tbuschi. Habe ebenfalls die genannten Gegenmaßnahmen ausprobiert - ohne Erfolg. Schrauben sehen bei mir genauso aus.
> Meinte zuerst, dass das Knacken vom Lenker / Vorbau kommt aber nach einigem Rumprobieren, ist es (in meinem Fall) eindeutig reproduzierbar, indem ich mein Gewicht auf dem Sattel abwechselnd nach vorne / hinten verlagere. Beim stehen auf den Pedalen bekomme ich kein Knacken hin.
> Ich habe die interne Klemmung der Sattelstütze im Verdacht.
> Habe die Madenschraube testweise mal deutlich fester als mit 4 Nm angezogen und meine, dass es evtl. etwas besser geworden ist dadurch. Konnte es aber aus Zeitgründen noch nicht auf dem Trail testen.
> Nach dem Wochenende hoffentlich weitere Erkenntnisse...



Danke für Deine Info,
ich kann den Sattel und die Stütze mit Klemmung ausschließen.
Neuer Sattel montiert und Stütze geschmiert, von dort kommt nix mehr an Knacken.

Wünsche Dir das es bei Dir hingehauen hat und Du bald Knacksfrei die Abfahrt genießen kannst.


----------



## Tbuschi (14. September 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Der Lackabrieb an den Schrauben ist *normal*. Passiert beim Ein-/Ausbau.
> 
> In den meisten Fällen kommt das Knacksen aus dem Bereich der Hinterachse. Dann aber auch nur beim Pedalieren. Sprich, wenn der Hinterbau durch den Kettenzug asymetrisch belastet wird. Ich habe noch keine *dauerhafte* Lösung gefunden/gehört.
> Als Ansatzpunkt deshalb: alle Teile im Bereich Hinterbau inklusive Schaltauge an den Kontaktflächen fetten.
> ...




Eventuell ist es auch die Kassette?!

Was kann man denn gegen das Kassetten-Knacken unternehmen?
Bei meinem zweiten Laufradsatz ist die Kassette mit viel Fett auf den Freilauf gewandert.


Auch Dir,  herzlichen Dank.

Das was Du beschreibst Grashalm trifft es bei mir wirklich exakt.
Genauso ist es, beim Pedalieren bergauf, einseitige Belastung und schwubs knackst dat Schluchtenmoped.

Die Kassette würde ich ausschließen, da ich einen zweiten Laufradsatz habe und bei beiden dieses Knacken vorkommt.

Mein Werksmechaniker , Spaß, kann es sich auch nur so erklären das es aus dem Hinterbau kommt.

Dann muss ich wohl mal das Dingen komplett zerlegen oder einen Werkstatttermin bei Canyon vereinbaren.

Probiere mein Glück mal mit etwas Öl ob ich die Stelle lokalisieren kann.

Die Madenschraube ist es bei mir nicht mit dem Sattel, da kann ich mich vor und zurück bewegen ohne ein komisches Geräusch.


Zur Zeit komme ich mir vor wie als würde ich einen Prototyp bewegen.


----------



## solo010 (14. September 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal wieder einige Fragen:
> 
> Federgabel und Token. Ich habe bei mir nachgeschaut und es ist ein Token verbaut. Habe 75 psi in der Gabel bei einem Fahrergewicht von 80 kg. SAG ca. 25% Mein Problem ist, dass sich nach jeder Fahrt die Gabel mind. einmal komplett eingedrückt hat (Gummiring). Fahre viele Trails mit Sprüngen bis max 2-3m.  Werde jetzt mal einen 2ten Token einbauen und vergleichen. Hat jemand von euch schon 2 Token verbaut und eine Verbesserung gegenüber 1 oder 0 Token gemerkt?
> Ein weiteres Problem ist die Überwurfmutter an der LEV. Diese löst sich bei jeder Fahrt. Nach ca. 2h fast eine ganze Umdrehung. Die Stütze hat auch ganz leichtes Spiel nach vorn und hinten, (nicht seitliches drehen). Habe schon blaues Loctite genommen, hilft nur bedingt. Hat jemand auch diese Problem und wenn ja, wie habt Ihr es behoben.
> ...



Also Nr. 2 und 3 konnte ich bei mir ebenfalls feststellen und tritt bei mir immer wieder mal auf. Die Überwurfmutter und Boostachse mache ich von Zeit zu Zeit entsprechend mit der Hand fest bzw. prüfe vor einer entsprechenden Fahrt ob sich diese wieder gelockert haben. Eine Lösung wie die Dauerhaft fest bleiben habe ich leider noch keine gefunden.

Bei mir treten regelmäßige Geräusche auf dem 5ten Ritzel der Eagle auf, da hier ein Zahn anscheinend minimal verbogen ist und die Kette da nicht schön aufgenommen wird. Dies habe ich auch bereits schon an Canyon entsprechend weitergegeben und dafür eine neue Kassette erhalten. Bisher finde ich den Service von Canyon super! Auch wurde mir in diesem Zusammenhang eine Einstelllehre für die Eagle mitgeschickt.
Anderweitige Knackgeräusche sind bei mir bis dato (zum Glück) nicht vorhanden und hoffe auch, dass dies so bleibt.

@ alle Spectral Besitzer:

Wer hat denn schon auf Tubeless umgerüstet und lohnt sich das. Welches Set (Milch / Ventile) habt ihr ggf. verwendet? Neben der entsprechenden Milch benötige ich doch nur noch entsprechende Tubeless-Ventile oder?


----------



## Tbuschi (14. September 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> @ alle Spectral Besitzer:
> 
> Wer hat denn schon auf Tubeless umgerüstet und lohnt sich das. Welches Set (Milch / Ventile) habt ihr ggf. verwendet? Neben der entsprechenden Milch benötige ich doch nur noch entsprechende Tubeless-Ventile oder?




Servus solo010,

ob es sich lohnt ist wohl Geschmacksache, es ist ein anderes Fahrgefühl, du kannst mehr mit dem Reifendruck spielen, ein Schläuchelchen hast pro Rad an Gewicht gespart und andere Dinge.

Was Du benötigst, sind die Tubless Ventile die Canyon dir bestimmt nach einer netten Anfrage zu deinen DT Swiss Felgen nachliefert, wenn Du Canyon sagst das diese nicht mitgeliefert worden sind.

Ich verwende die Schwalbe-Milch oder No Stans. Bei den breiten 2,6er Gummis hat es mich dann doch erwischt und die Milch hat sich etwas in der Umgebung verteilt. Da hat mir nur geholfen einen Schlauch wieder einzuziehen. Dieser hat dann die Milch bekommen, jetzt ist es doppelt gesichert.

Einen Schlauch, oder ne Salami zum stopfen, solltest dann aber mal dabei haben wenn es auf Tour geht.


----------



## Tbuschi (14. September 2018)

War hier jemand schon mal in der ersten Zeit bei Canyon in der Werkstatt und hat einen Schaden begutachten lassen? Wegen meinem Knacken soll ich mal dort hin.

Hoffe das die das dann auch erledigen an diesem Tag und nicht einfach annehmen und da behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinemma (14. September 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Ich habe es selbst an der Anschlagsbegrenzung nochn icht ausprobiert, habe es aber früher bei meinen Vorbauten bei der Lenkermontage ähnlich gemacht. Wenn man die Schraube ganz rausdreht, dann von außen in das Gewinde wieder eindreht und in den Spalt ein Metallplättchen legt, gegen das man die Schraube schrauben kann, sollte sich der Ring aufspreizen und leicht de-/montieren lassen und somit auch das Spiel im Steuersatz leichter einstellbar sein...


Danke für den Tip. Werde ich auf jeden Fall gleich am Wochende ausprobieren.


----------



## filiale (14. September 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> War hier jemand schon mal in der ersten Zeit bei Canyon in der Werkstatt und hat einen Schaden begutachten lassen? Wegen meinem Knacken soll ich mal dort hin.
> 
> Hoffe das die das dann auch erledigen an diesem Tag und nicht einfach annehmen und da behalten.



Kommt drauf an ob viel los ist. Knacken kann so viele Ursachen haben, der MA wird dann spontan entscheiden ob er mal 10min investiert oder es zur weiteren Bearbeitung behält.

Bei mir war eine Niete vom Flaschenhalter locker. Hinter mir eine Schlange mit Wartenden. Er hat schnell zur Nietzange gegriffe und die Niete nachgezogen. Hält. Fertig. Hätte es nicht geklappt wäre das Bike dort geblieben. Ev. mit neuem Rahmen. Man muß auch mal Glück haben.


----------



## DasPositron (14. September 2018)

Mal was NEUES, was es in 62 S. vorher noch nicht gab - und ein Lob an den Canyon Service !!!:

Hab gerade nur 1 Woche nach Bestellung  ein AL 5.0 geliefert bekommen (Das Angebot im Herbstsale war einfach zu gut um noch länger zu widerstehen...).
Da ich (ganz persönlicher Geschmack....) kein CF und kein 1-fach Kettenblatt wollte und im 7.0 nur einen recht geringer Mehrwert gegenüber dem Mehrpreis drinsteckt, schien mir das Einstiegsmodell das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu haben.
Aber Aufpassen kann trotzdem nicht schaden: An meinem Bike ist statt des beworbenen XT Shadow+ 11-fach Schaltwerks eine günstige(re) Deore verbaut .
Da ich grundsätzlich an das Gute im Menschen ohne böse Absichten glaube, verbuch' ich das mal unter "Fehler können vorkommen" (es sei denn, das ist noch bei anderen so passiert ?!?) und hab's gestern Abend gleich bei Canyon per Website reklamiert und um Zusendung eines korrekten Schaltwerks plus Einbaugutschrift oder Alternativvorschlag gebeten.
Nachdem ich den ganzen Tag über keine Reaktion bekommen hab sagt mir die Hotline nach gut 30 min Warteschleife "Sie würden sich bei mir melden".....
Kaum mehr als eine Stunde später hab ich eine Auftragsbestätigung für ein neues Schaltwerk ohne Berechnung und die Aufforderung, das Ding bei einer Werkstatt einbauen zu lassen und ihnen die Rechnung zur Erstattung zuzuschicken in der Inbox .
Die falsche Schaltung wollen sie auch nicht zurück haben, bleibt also als Reparaturreserve im Regal falls ich mal zerstörerische Grundberührung hinten rechts haben sollte.
Also das nenn' ich wirklich mal kundenfreundlichen Sofortservice .

Jetzt bin ich nur mal gespannt wie sich das per SLX-Hebel unfreiwillig auf 11-fach "getunte" Deore Schaltwerk (ist eigentlich nur auf 10-fach ausgelegt...) benimmt, bis das richtige Schaltwerk da und d'ran ist. 
Canyon sagt "du kannst das Bike mit der falsch eingebauten Schaltung fahren, solange dies problemlos möglich ist, das heißt solange kein auffälliges Schleifgeräusch oder ähnliches zu hören ist."
Na, wir werden sehen......


----------



## m1984 (14. September 2018)

Mir ist heute an der Kettenstrebe meines 2018er Spectral etwas "Rissartiges" aufgefallen. Groß ist es (noch) nicht. Was sagt ihr dazu? Riss oder nur der Lack?
Wie wird denn aktuell beim 2018er Spectral mit gerissenen Kettenstreben umgegangen? Wieder ganzes Bike einschicken?


----------



## bartman2108 (14. September 2018)

m1984 schrieb:


> Mir ist heute an der Kettenstrebe meines 2018er Spectral etwas "Rissartiges" aufgefallen. Groß ist es (noch) nicht. Was sagt ihr dazu? Riss oder nur der Lack?
> Wie wird denn aktuell beim 2018er Spectral mit gerissenen Kettenstreben umgegangen? Wieder ganzes Bike einschicken?



Sah bei mir auch so aus, Haarriss. Die Kettenstrebe wurde mir bei der "Rückrufaktion" zugeschickt, habe es beim lokalen Bikeshop austauschen lassen und der Betrag wurde mir überwiesen. Hat aber insgesamt 6 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Narfelchen (15. September 2018)

@m1984 Wann hast du das Bike denn gekauft und wieviel ca. km gefahren? Sieht jetzt meiner Meinung nach noch etwas harmlos aus, ist aber definitiv ein Fall für die Garantie. Ehrlich gesagt würd ich es weiter fahren und beobachten. Vielleicht die 6m Drops mit Backflips auf Asphalt fürs erste meiden und beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wafferl69 (15. September 2018)

Hab das AL 7 und nun auch ein knacken beim pedalieren, allerdings nur bei gesperrtem Federbein. Kann das Knarzen auch im Stand nicht reproduzieren. Hab den gesamten Hinterbau zerlegt und gefettet, dann war kurz mal Ruhe, aber jetzt fängts schon wieder an...kann nicht nach jeder Tour den Hinterbau fetten...Steckachse ist fest angezogen. Hat jemand noch eine Idee? lg


----------



## m1984 (15. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> @m1984 Wann hast du das Bike denn gekauft und wieviel ca. km gefahren? Sieht jetzt meiner Meinung nach noch etwas harmlos aus, ist aber definitiv ein Fall für die Garantie. Ehrlich gesagt würd ich es weiter fahren und beobachten. Vielleicht die 6m Drops mit Backflips auf Asphalt fürs erste meiden und beobachten


Ich hab es seit 2 Monaten und bin ca. 800km damit gefahren. Ausschließlich Mittelgebirge, keine Bikeparks oder gröbere Sprünge etc.
Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt mal Fotos gemacht und an Canyon geschickt, mit der Bitte um Zusendung einer neuen Kettenstrebe. Der Riss sieht zwar harmlos aus aber Erfahrungsgemäß wird der nicht kleiner...


----------



## Narfelchen (15. September 2018)

Danke, dann betrifft die Kettenstrebenproblematik also doch nicht nur die ersten Modelle wie ich schon mehrfach gehört habe. Ich drücke die Daumen dass es bei dir schnell geht.


----------



## mannyms (15. September 2018)

solo010 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon mit anderen als den verbauten Erfahrungen sammeln können und kann ggf. etwas diesbezüglich empfehlen? Wäre euch sehr dankbar.



Ich fahre die Sinter Beläge von Kool Stop, deutlich mehr Biss als zuvor.



Tbuschi schrieb:


> Ich sag auch mal Danke für alle schon erfahrene Dinge die man beachten muss / soll.
> 
> Zur Zeit habe ich leider folgendes Problem....
> Das Schluchtenmoped knackst! Es knackt und knackt....
> ...



Speichen überprüft? Bei meinem kam relativ früh ein knacken durch eine lockere Speiche.



burnyourfire schrieb:


> Meinte zuerst, dass das Knacken vom Lenker / Vorbau kommt aber nach einigem Rumprobieren, ist es (in meinem Fall) eindeutig reproduzierbar, indem ich mein Gewicht auf dem Sattel abwechselnd nach vorne / hinten verlagere. Beim stehen auf den Pedalen bekomme ich kein Knacken hin.



Ähnliche Symptome hatte ich auch. Bei mir war es die Sattelaufnahme der LEV, habe alle Kontaktflächen von Stütze zu Sattel mit Montagepaste eingestrichen, auch die der Schale, seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Wafferl69 (16. September 2018)

Wafferl69 schrieb:


> Hab das AL 7 und nun auch ein knacken beim pedalieren, allerdings nur bei gesperrtem Federbein. Kann das Knarzen auch im Stand nicht reproduzieren. Hab den gesamten Hinterbau zerlegt und gefettet, dann war kurz mal Ruhe, aber jetzt fängts schon wieder an...kann nicht nach jeder Tour den Hinterbau fetten...Steckachse ist fest angezogen. Hat jemand noch eine Idee? lg



Habs gefunden -die Schraube vom Hauptlager war nicht richtig angezogen, konnte das Ding mit der Hand rausdrehen. Sollte eigentlich ab Werk mit 25nm angezogen sein und nicht nach 3 Fahrten locker werden...naja wenigstens knackts jez nicht mehr


----------



## Tbuschi (17. September 2018)

Natürlich habe ich die Speichen nicht überprüft...

Danke für den Tipp, werde mal mit den Fingern drübber gehen ob da was lose ist.


An die LEV Si muss ich auch nochmal ran, danke, da muss echt alles geschmiert sein.

Mal gugge...


----------



## Tbuschi (17. September 2018)

Wafferl69 schrieb:


> Habs gefunden -die Schraube vom Hauptlager war nicht richtig angezogen, konnte das Ding mit der Hand rausdrehen. Sollte eigentlich ab Werk mit 25nm angezogen sein und nicht nach 3 Fahrten locker werden...naja wenigstens knackts jez nicht mehr



Wo sitzt denn das Hauptlager?


----------



## klongidonki (17. September 2018)

Hi, bin seit Freitag nun auch Besitzer eines AL 5.0 ausm Herbssale 
direkt ne Bremsfrage - ich war bei Canyon und konnte dort die Sub-Deore ausprobieren - für meinen Geschmack fast schon zu bissig im Anfangsbereich(on/off) nun hab ich mein AL hier stehen und die Bremse ist mal ultra matschig. Ich konnte sie ein wenig einbremsen allerdings scheint Luft im System zu sein da man ab Druckpunkt den Hebel noch deutlich weiter Richtung Griff ziehen kann. Muss ich das jetzt selbst entlüften aka "kann vorkommen" oder kann ich das auch direkt beim Service reklamieren? - Dachte jetzt nicht das ich ausm Karton raus erstmal n Entlüftungskit besorgen muss.

Ansonsten Mega  Spectral in XL rockt schon ordentlich


----------



## Wafferl69 (17. September 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Wo sitzt denn das Hauptlager?



Das is das Lager direkt über der Kurbel, das heißt du musst die Kurbel und Umwerfer, falls vorhanden, runtergeben, dann kannst du dort ran lg


----------



## Tbuschi (17. September 2018)

klongidonki schrieb:


> Hi, bin seit Freitag nun auch Besitzer eines AL 5.0 ausm Herbssale
> direkt ne Bremsfrage - ich war bei Canyon und konnte dort die Sub-Deore ausprobieren - für meinen Geschmack fast schon zu bissig im Anfangsbereich(on/off) nun hab ich mein AL hier stehen und die Bremse ist mal ultra matschig. Ich konnte sie ein wenig einbremsen allerdings scheint Luft im System zu sein da man ab Druckpunkt den Hebel noch deutlich weiter Richtung Griff ziehen kann. Muss ich das jetzt selbst entlüften aka "kann vorkommen" oder kann ich das auch direkt beim Service reklamieren? - Dachte jetzt nicht das ich ausm Karton raus erstmal n Entlüftungskit besorgen muss.
> 
> Ansonsten Mega  Spectral in XL rockt schon ordentlich



Wenn Du schnell in Koblenz bist, dann einfach zu den Service Zeiten hin und dir wird bestimmt geholfen.
Hoffe ich für Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derduden (17. September 2018)

Bevor ich damit zum Service gehe: Laufrad ausbauen, Kolben zusammendrücken (=bremsen), wieder vorsichtig auseinander drücken, 2-3 wiederholen - schmiert die Kolben - bei mir hats geholfen

(Tipp kam hier aus dem Thread weiter oben)


----------



## Tbuschi (17. September 2018)

So, Danke an Alle die hier ihre Tipps da lassen.

Habe gerade den kompletten Hinterbau mal mit Fett versorgt.
Auch das Hauptlager, danke das ich nun weiß wo das Dingen ist .

Zur Zeit nach einer kurzen Fahrt, gab es da mal überhaupt kein Knacken...

AAAAAbbbbeerr die LEV Si wie schon ein paar Antworten vorher, bedarf noch einer netten fetthaltigen Schmiersession, damit sie dann auch mal ganz ruhig durch den Wald radeln kann.

Also allen einen schönen Tag und gute Fahrt mit dem Schluchtenmoped.


----------



## burnyourfire (17. September 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein sehr lautes Knacksen/Geräusche, wenn ich mich auf dem Sattel nach hinten gedrückt habe.
> Ursache: die kleine Madenschraube zur Klemmung der Sattelstütze.
> Abhilfe: ein Hauch Fett auf die *Stirnseite* der Madenschraube.
> ->Geräusche weg!



Herzlichen Dank für den Tipp. Genau die Maßnahme hat geholfen.
Gestern 40 km gefahren und kein einziges Knacken vernommen.


----------



## klongidonki (17. September 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> AAAAAbbbbeerr die LEV Si wie schon ein paar Antworten vorher, bedarf noch einer netten fetthaltigen Schmiersession,



Sorry für die Noob-Frage - aber was ist damit genau gemeint? Muss der dafür zerlegt werden oder wird da k.a. nur die Kappe oben gelöst und Fett drunter?


----------



## Tbuschi (17. September 2018)

klongidonki schrieb:


> Sorry für die Noob-Frage - aber was ist damit genau gemeint? Muss der dafür zerlegt werden oder wird da k.a. nur die Kappe oben gelöst und Fett drunter?



Für mich gibt es hier keine Noob-Fragen, bin selber nicht allwissend und frage auch nach...

Ich meinte damit die Sattelstütze, dort die Aufnahme für den Sattel, also die zwei Klemmschrauben, die Halterung für den Sattel welche durch die zwei Schrauben zusammen gezogen wird. Dort möchte ich nochmal überall etwas fett drankleistern um endlich alles Knacken zu beseitigen.


----------



## Narfelchen (17. September 2018)

Der Form halber möchte ich hier auf den sprachlichen Unterschied zwischen "ein Hauch Fett auf die *Stirnseite* der Madenschraube" @Grashalm und "Dort möchte ich nochmal überall etwas fett drankleistern" @Tbuschi hinweisen. Ich habe im gesamten Sattel nur die Montagepaste (erzeugt Reibung) und kein Fett (schmiert) verwendet. Für und wider kann ich nicht abwägen weil mir dazu die Erfahrung fehlt, aber meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach gehört da kein Fett hin. Der Sattel rutscht auch ohne gut jede Fahrt nen Zentimeter oder zwei tiefer.

#edit: Ich rätsle ja daran rum, was denn die Stirnseite einer Madenschraube ist.


----------



## klongidonki (17. September 2018)

Ohne es genau zu wissen, ist sicher die Spitze gemeint analog zur Holzlatte wo die Stirnseite die schmalen Enden mit den Faserenden meint.

Idee ist das du dann das fett hauptsächlich ans ende des Gewindes beförderst da dort die Madenschraube gegen alu drückt was bei Bewegung ein knarzen erzeugen kann.


----------



## burnyourfire (17. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Ich rätsle ja daran rum, was denn die Stirnseite einer Madenschraube ist



Wie klongidonki bereits richtig erwähnt hat, ist damit die (abgeflachte) Spitze der Madenschraube gemeint. Eben das dem Innensechskant gegenüber liegende Ende.
Beim Auftragen des Fettes darauf achten, dass wirklich nur an der "Stirnseite" gefettet wird und nicht das Gewinde selbst. Sonst ist die Schraube ruckzuck wieder nach jeder Fahrt draußen.


----------



## Tbuschi (17. September 2018)

Danke für die Verbesserungen.

Ich meine auch das an den Stegen des Sattels, meist befinden sich dort die Einstellhinweise, wie weit der Sattel verstellbar ist, dort Montagepaste hin kommt, damit dieser nicht verrutscht. Auch an die Halterung der Stege an der Sattelstütze verwende ich kein normales Fett, sondern auch die Montagepaste, damit ein weniger Drehmoment zu bessern Halt führt.
An das Gewinde der Innensechskantmutter kommt auch Montagepaste und an den Rest, wo nix gehalten werdern muss, da kommt dann Fett dran. Aber auch nicht in Kiloform, sondern so das hoffentlich das Knarzen ein Ende hat. 

Mein Chefmechaniker sagt, manchmal ist weniger, mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (18. September 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Mein Chefmechaniker sagt, manchmal ist weniger, mehr....



Mit Geduld, Gelerntes Du gut eingesetzt hast, junger Padawan. Stolz ich zurecht kann sein auf Dich


----------



## Tbuschi (18. September 2018)

Servus, würde mich über einen Überblick freuen welches Fett ihr so verwendet um das Knacken in den Lagern zu verringern oder zu bekämpfen.


----------



## sm4rty (18. September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

Gerade mit Erschrecken festgestellt das bei meinem Spectral CF der Lack an zwei Punkten angegangen ist. Was mich wundert das die Stelle eigentlich geschützt ist von dem Mudguard und ich bis jetzt eigentlich keine Stürze hatte. Was meint ihr, eher Produktionsfehler oder wie auch immer mein Verschulden?




 

 

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## LittleR3dCar (18. September 2018)

Hallo,

welche Flaschenhalterung könnt ihr für das 2018er Spectral empfehlen?


----------



## superwutze (18. September 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Flaschenhalterung könnt ihr für das 2018er Spectral empfehlen?


ich hab einen elite cannibal xc drauf, hat bis jetzt alles mitgemacht und die flasche perfekt gehalten. kann von beiden seiten beladen werden 
sitzt auch extrem tief unten, allerdings habe ich bisher nur 0,5l flaschen drauf gehabt. bei meinem m rahmen wird es mit grösseren knapp, könnte sich aber ausgehen. lediglich hab ich noch keine getestet.


----------



## klongidonki (18. September 2018)

sm4rty schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Gerade mit Erschrecken festgestellt das bei meinem Spectral CF der Lack an zwei Punkten angegangen ist. Was mich wundert das die Stelle eigentlich geschützt ist von dem Mudguard und ich bis jetzt eigentlich keine Stürze hatte. Was meint ihr, eher Produktionsfehler oder wie auch immer mein Verschulden?
> 
> ...


Nach Produktionsfehler sieht das nicht aus. Man kann auf den Fotos erkennen das es da schleifspuren gibt teils durch Oberlack und Grundierung. Ich würde mal sagen der mudguard ist Schuld. Bei voller Kompression könnte der durchaus Kontakt zum Rahmen aufnehmen.. kannst du natürlich nur genau klären wenn du die Luft ausm Dämpfer lässt.. könnte sein das es im stand trotzdem nicht reicht.. dann hilft nur Ausbau des Dämpfers um da Klarheit zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sm4rty (18. September 2018)

klongidonki schrieb:


> Nach Produktionsfehler sieht das nicht aus. Man kann auf den Fotos erkennen das es da schleifspuren gibt teils durch Oberlack und Grundierung. Ich würde mal sagen der mudguard ist Schuld. Bei voller Kompression könnte der durchaus Kontakt zum Rahmen aufnehmen.. kannst du natürlich nur genau klären wenn du die Luft ausm Dämpfer lässt.. könnte sein das es im stand trotzdem nicht reicht.. dann hilft nur Ausbau des Dämpfers um da Klarheit zu bekommen.



Danke auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen. Da würde auch erklären warum die Schäden exakt in einer Linie sind. Ich werd morgen mal schauen ob ich das nachgestellt bekomme.

Wie behandelt man solche Schäden, reicht da Klarlack oder muss ich das irgendwie ausfüllen?


----------



## Tbuschi (18. September 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Flaschenhalterung könnt ihr für das 2018er Spectral empfehlen?



Bei mir sitzt der Sideloader von Canyon dran. Bisher auch nur mit kleinen Flaschen.


----------



## klongidonki (18. September 2018)

sm4rty schrieb:


> Danke auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen. Da würde auch erklären warum die Schäden exakt in einer Linie sind. Ich werd morgen mal schauen ob ich das nachgestellt bekomme.
> 
> Wie behandelt man solche Schäden, reicht da Klarlack oder muss ich das irgendwie ausfüllen?


Da der hauptrahmen aus Carbon ist, sollte da nichts passieren - falls du ea allerdings hübsch haben willst käme eventuell smartrepair in Frage bzw das ein Lackierer sich das mal ansieht. Farbton kann man ohne genauen Farbcode eh nicht zu 100% treffen allerdings wäre das an der Stelle auch nicht so tragisch.

Ggf wäre auch plastidip ne Lösung - kann dir der passende Ton auch angemischt werden wenn man nen Laden findet der das professionell macht.

Oder Aufkleber  und auf den mudguard so filzding wie für unter die Stuhlbeine damit das weniger scheuert


----------



## Mrpolo9n (18. September 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Bei mir sitzt der Sideloader von Canyon dran. Bisher auch nur mit kleinen Flaschen.



Habe auch den sideloader von Canyon verbaut; bei Rahmengröße L passt die Canyon 710ml Camelbak-Flasche super rein!


----------



## Narfelchen (19. September 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


>


Flaschenhalter made by @Grashalm


----------



## greg12 (19. September 2018)

sm4rty schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Gerade mit Erschrecken festgestellt das bei meinem Spectral CF der Lack an zwei Punkten angegangen ist. Was mich wundert das die Stelle eigentlich geschützt ist von dem Mudguard und ich bis jetzt eigentlich keine Stürze hatte. Was meint ihr, eher Produktionsfehler oder wie auch immer mein Verschulden?
> 
> ...


ohne mud guard gäbs das problem nicht. sozusagen anwenderfehler...


----------



## superwutze (19. September 2018)

sm4rty schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Gerade mit Erschrecken festgestellt das bei meinem Spectral CF der Lack an zwei Punkten angegangen ist. Was mich wundert das die Stelle eigentlich geschützt ist von dem Mudguard und ich bis jetzt eigentlich keine Stürze hatte. Was meint ihr, eher Produktionsfehler oder wie auch immer mein Verschulden?
> Viele Grüße
> Oliver


der dämpfer hat 60mm hub, der mudguard sollte also zumindest so viel abstand nach vorne zum rahmen haben. kann es sein, dass die lackschäden von der unteren kannte des guards kommen!


----------



## Narfelchen (19. September 2018)

Kurze Frage zu den neuen Dämpferbuchsen (glaub ich jetzt standard Auslieferungszustand), konkret die aus Posting https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-cf-2018.862471/page-39#post-15328415. Ich habe nach ner Staubschlacht hab ich den Herrn Dämpfer mal ausgebaut und geschaut wie's denn so aussieht. Aussehen tut es wie im ersten Anhang im Post. Soll da irgendwo Fett ran, dieser Farb-Abrieb ist ja normal, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das gefettet gehört nach dem Saubermachen. Die im Dämpfer eingelassenen Buchsen selber kann ich nicht drehen, wüsste nicht wie ausser mit ner Rohrzange oder ähnlichem. Das mag ne dämliche Frage sein, aber gesunder Menschenverstand scheint am Rad anders zu funktionieren als ich mir das so denke.


----------



## superwutze (19. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu den neuen Dämpferbuchsen (glaub ich jetzt standard Auslieferungszustand), konkret die aus Posting https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-cf-2018.862471/page-39#post-15328415. Ich habe nach ner Staubschlacht hab ich den Herrn Dämpfer mal ausgebaut und geschaut wie's denn so aussieht. Aussehen tut es wie im ersten Anhang im Post. Soll da irgendwo Fett ran, dieser Farb-Abrieb ist ja normal, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das gefettet gehört nach dem Saubermachen. Die im Dämpfer eingelassenen Buchsen selber kann ich nicht drehen, wüsste nicht wie ausser mit ner Rohrzange oder ähnlichem. Das mag ne dämliche Frage sein, aber gesunder Menschenverstand scheint am Rad anders zu funktionieren als ich mir das so denke.


die schraube fixiert die stahlbuchsen mit dem rahmen, da darf sich nichts bewegen, sonst scheuert das. gleiten sollen die buchsen im integrierten gleitlager des dämpfers.
ich mache vor dem dämpfereinbau meist einen strich mit lackstift auf die schmale seite der stahlbuchse, die man gerade noch so sieht. dann bau ich das hintere ende ein und bewege den dämpfer auf und ab: da darf man keine bewegung sehen! danach vorne einbauen und federn, da gilt dasselbe.
die integrierten (blauen) gleitlager sollten keinerlei schmierung brauchen, es darf aber keinesfalls staub oder schmutz rein, also lieber zweimal reinigen. ich gebe manchmal noch eine winzigkeit mos2 in das gleitlager, bevor ich die stahlbuchsen reinschiebe.


----------



## superwutze (19. September 2018)

und nochwas:

 
hygiene ist wichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Narfelchen (19. September 2018)

Super, das mit dem Lackstift ist klasse. Hab ich gemacht und geht 1A. Die Dusche hat's schon hinter sich, gab viel Geschrei weil das ziept immer so in den Lagern


----------



## burnyourfire (19. September 2018)

An meinem Spectral (Auslieferung Ende Januar) sehen die Dämpferbuchsen so aus. Also offensichtlich das "alte" Modell.
Bewegen lässt sich auch hier nichts. Die Bewegung des Dämpfers erfolgt in diesem Fall also ausschließlich über die direkte Kontaktfläche zwischen Stahlbuchse und Schraube. Daher sicher auch der starke Farbabrieb an den Schrauben. Fahrtechnisch verursacht das keinerlei Einschränkungen bei mir.
Jetzt trotzdem meine Frage: Lieber mal überprüfen und ggf. wechseln lassen? Oder soll das so?


----------



## superwutze (19. September 2018)

burnyourfire schrieb:


> An meinem Spectral (Auslieferung Ende Januar) sehen die Dämpferbuchsen so aus. Also offensichtlich das "alte" Modell.
> Bewegen lässt sich auch hier nichts. Die Bewegung des Dämpfers erfolgt in diesem Fall also ausschließlich über die direkte Kontaktfläche zwischen Stahlbuchse und Schraube. Daher sicher auch der starke Farbabrieb an den Schrauben. Fahrtechnisch verursacht das keinerlei Einschränkungen bei mir.
> Jetzt trotzdem meine Frage: Lieber mal überprüfen und ggf. wechseln lassen? Oder soll das so?


bei den alten buchsen kannst du wegen der scheiben nicht überprüfen ob sich nichts bewegt. die stahlbuchsen haben sich teilweise mit den dämpfern mitbewegt und sich in den rahmen reingescheuert. eigentlich hättest du die neuen erhalten sollen (glaub ich zumindest). aussagekräftig ist nicht die abnützung an den schrauben, sondern die abrasion am rahmen.


----------



## imarv (19. September 2018)

hallo zusammen,

seit juli habe ich mein spectral al 6. 

ich habe nun 2 probleme:

1. die sattelstütze gährt nicht mehr korrekt ein und aus. auf ca 2/3 ist sowohl beim einfahren als auch beim ausfahren eine blockade. somitvauch nicht mehr wirklich nutzbar beim fahren. habt ihr vielleicht eine idee woran das liegen könnte?

2. das die kleine schraube die die sattelstütze hält alle max. 20km lose ist ind angezogen werden muss. ich habe gelesen, dass das bekannt ist. was habt ihr dagegen unternommen?

vg und vielen dank schon mal

marv


----------



## Narfelchen (19. September 2018)

Wie kriegt man denn diese Gummischutzhülle um die Lev rum ab?


----------



## Narfelchen (20. September 2018)

Ich antworte mal auf die Frage oben, auch wenn mir die genau Info zur Demontage und damit gründlicherer Säuberung der Lev Schraubvorrichtung fehlt. @imarv: Das Thema hatten wir schon dutzendmale, bist also nicht allein. Zuletzt eine Seite zurück 

1. Der Schaft ist aus Carbon und braucht eine Montagepaste zur Behandlung gegen Abrutschen. Durch das Carbon kann man das Ding auch nicht beliebig fest anziehen (4nm steht drauf). Zieht man es fester an als angegeben kann die Stütze nicht mehr ausfahren. Zieht man dann immer noch fester bricht irgendwann das Carbon. Zieht man dann immer noch.... ok, ich hör ja schon auf.
2. Das macht die Schraube mit Absicht um uns zu ärgern, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Konkret sind ein paar Ansätze zur Abhilfe: Schraube rausdrehen, alles säubern, kleines bisschen Fett auf die Stirnseite (hab gelernt das ist der Kontaktpunkt der Schraube auf die Last) und dann mit Loctite Schraubensicherung auf die Herstellerspecs festziehen.

Soweit ich das verstehe geht die Madenschraube nicht direkt auf das Rohr sondern im Inneren sitzt ein Metallstück das dann etwas verteilter auf das Rohr drückt und vor allem dass es gewechselt werden kann statt dass der ganze Rahmen bricht. Leider bin ich noch nicht so weit dass ich mir das anschauen kann weil, naja, ich weiss nicht wie ich ohne rohe Gewalt diese Gummidichtung abbekomme. Da ich eine spezielle Begabung zur Zerstörung von mir unbekannten Mechanismen habe warte ich lieber bis jemand darauf antwortet bevor ich weiter mache. Ziel wäre es diese Teile auch zu Säubern um eventuelle Rutschvorgänge und/oder Knackgeräusche zu beseitigen.


----------



## imarv (20. September 2018)

Also ich habe gestern mit dem Canyon Suppoert telefoniert. Ich musste zwar etwas warten, aber die Dame war super hilfbereit und hat sich alles schön angehört usw. Wie man sich das wünscht. Dafür ein 

Tipp von denen ist, den Druck in der Sattelstütze zu prüfen, ich hatte 100psi drauf, max. 250 sollen es sein. Aber ganz ist die Problematik noch nicht weg. Ich hoffe jetzt drauf, dass es sich mit dem erhöhten Druck etwas einarbeiten muss. 

Zu der Madenschraube, hier schickt mir Canyon erstmal eine Ersatzschraube zu. Ich denke das wird nicht viel bringen. Am Ende werde ich sie wohl mit mittelstarken Sicherungslack einkleben, was ich nicht zu 100% toll finde. Aber naja.

Nichts desto trotz, ich liebe das Bike


----------



## Narfelchen (20. September 2018)

Omg, max 250psi? Ich habe gegenüber meiner Reverb bei der Lev schon bei ca. 120psi Angst mal nen Ausflug in die Baumkronen zu machen . 
Zur Schraubensicherung hab ich mich auch erst nach einiger Zeit durchgerungen weil ich einfach gewohnt bin selbst die versenkbare Stütze ab und zu unterwegs zu verstellen. Ist aber definitiv einfacher sich dran zu gewöhnen dass das fest ist, als im ungünstigsten Moment plötzlich 2cm tiefer zu sitzen und/oder den Sattel verdreht zu haben.


----------



## wartool (20. September 2018)

Ich habe mit den Suchbegriffen "Gewicht" und "schwer" keine Antworten bekommen.. deshalb meine Frage:
fahren das Spectral auch Fahrer, die fahrfertig zwischen 92 und 96 Kilo liegen? Mich würden die Erfahrungen mit den Federung interessieren.. besonders der hinterbau.. rauscht der dann durch und muss zugespacert werden und verliert dadurch Feinfühligkeit?

Danke für Eure Beteiligung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imarv (20. September 2018)

wartool schrieb:


> Ich habe mit den Suchbegriffen "Gewicht" und "schwer" keine Antworten bekommen.. deshalb meine Frage:
> fahren das Spectral auch Fahrer, die fahrfertig zwischen 92 und 96 Kilo liegen? Mich würden die Erfahrungen mit den Federung interessieren.. besonders der hinterbau.. rauscht der dann durch und muss zugespacert werden und verliert dadurch Feinfühligkeit?
> 
> Danke für Eure Beteiligung!


HI,

also ich bin vom Gewicht ähnlich unterwegs und bis top zufrieden. Ich denke aber, dass es eine sehr individuelle Sache ist udn jeder hier ein anderes Empfinden hat. Dazu kommt natürlich das Terrain in dem du dich bewegst. Ich bin gestern durch den Wald gebrettert und fand es super.  ... bis die Sattelstütze lose war...


----------



## Narfelchen (20. September 2018)

Also ich bin mit Gear und vollem Hydropack bei 97kg Kampfgewicht und hab noch keine Durchschläge hinten gehabt. Vorne auch nur durch absichtliche Tests. Bin allerdings noch Anfänger und fahre zwar eher schwierige Felspfade, springe aber kaum.


----------



## EllisGambor (20. September 2018)

102kg auch sehr zufrieden. 

Anderes Thema Rad aus April, habe heute gesehen, dass ich einen Riss in der Strebe habe


----------



## .jan (20. September 2018)

Im Manual steht glaube ich ein Gesamtgewicht von 120 kg.
Oh Mann, wenn ich das mit den Kettenstreben so lese... Mein CF 8.0 ist aus August. Ich hoffe, der Kelch geht an mir vorüber.
Wo genau zeigen sich bei Euch die Risse? Links/rechts in Fahrtrichtung? Oben/unten?


----------



## EllisGambor (21. September 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Im Manual steht glaube ich ein Gesamtgewicht von 120 kg.
> Oh Mann, wenn ich das mit den Kettenstreben so lese... Mein CF 8.0 ist aus August. Ich hoffe, der Kelch geht an mir vorüber.
> Wo genau zeigen sich bei Euch die Risse? Links/rechts in Fahrtrichtung? Oben/unten?



Rechts, wenn ich dran denke folgt nachher ein Bild, man kann den Riss auch fühlen. 
Ich war 2 mal im Laden bevor ich mir das Rad gekauft habe und beide male wurde mir von den Mitarbeitern versichert man habe aus dem Streben Spektakel vom letzten SPECTRAL gelernt und das wurde beim neuen nicht mehr vorkommen... 
Ich bin da echt enttäuscht, wenn man doch weiß das es früher schon mal Probleme gab, dann überdenkt man doch mal seine Konstruktion......

Ich war im Juni 1 Tag im Bikepark und dort nur auf dem Flowtrail unterwegs, gut habe mir mal die Northshore und Freeride angesehen, aber im Schneckentempo, da mein können nicht ausreichte, Jahre nicht mehr gefahren und so. Hier sieht es nur Stadt, Naturtrails und bisher keinen Sturz.
Drops stehen bei mir auch keine auf dem Plan. 

Ich bin mega begeistert vom SPECTRAL keine Frage, aber das geht einfach nicht. Unser Hobby ist und kann Stellenweise gefährlich genug sein und da kann ich mir nicht noch Gedanken darum machen, daß mir jeden Moment meine Strebe durchbricht. 

PS: 
CF 9 Pro, wenns jemand wissen möchte.


----------



## solo010 (21. September 2018)

Ich hätte auch nochmal eine Frage zur verbauten Lev Sattelstütze. Ist es bei euch auch der Fall, wenn man das Rad am Sattel anhebt oder bspw. parkt (aufhängt), dass die Lev nachgibt bzw. etwas weiter herauskommt?
Ist das normal oder deutet das unter Umständen auf zu wenig Druck hin. Darüber hinaus hat meine teilweise Probleme herauszufahren, wenn diese komplett versenkt wurde. In diesem Fall bedarf es dann immer eine kurze Mithilfe damit diese dann die nächste Zeit smooth herausfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imarv (21. September 2018)

wartool schrieb:


> Ich habe mit den Suchbegriffen "Gewicht" und "schwer" keine Antworten bekommen.. deshalb meine Frage:
> fahren das Spectral auch Fahrer, die fahrfertig zwischen 92 und 96 Kilo liegen? Mich würden die Erfahrungen mit den Federung interessieren.. besonders der hinterbau.. rauscht der dann durch und muss zugespacert werden und verliert dadurch Feinfühligkeit?
> 
> Danke für Eure Beteiligung!


HI,

also ich bin vom Gewicht ähnlich unterwegs und bis top zufrieden. Ich denke aber, dass es eine sehr individuelle Sache ist udn jeder hier ein anderes Empfinden hat. Dazu kommt natürlich das Terrain in dem du dich bewegst. Ich bin gestern durch den Wald gebrettert und fand es super.  ... bis die Sattelstütze lose war... 


solo010 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch nochmal eine Frage zur verbauten Lev Sattelstütze. Ist es bei euch auch der Fall, wenn man das Rad am Sattel anhebt oder bspw. parkt (aufhängt), dass die Lev nachgibt bzw. etwas weiter herauskommt?
> Ist das normal oder deutet das unter Umständen auf zu wenig Druck hin. Darüber hinaus hat meine teilweise Probleme herauszufahren, wenn diese komplett versenkt wurde. In diesem Fall bedarf es dann immer eine kurze Mithilfe damit diese dann die nächste Zeit smooth herausfährt.


Zum ersten Thema, wenn die Stütze versenkt ist, sollte man das Bike eh nicht an der Stütze hochheben, hat mir zumindest ein Kumpel mal gesagt. Leuchtet auch irgendwie ein. 
Wenn sie ausgefahren ist regt sich da bei mir nichts.

Also das mit dem Herausfahren hatte ich wie oben beschrieben auch, die Druckerhöhung hat das verbessert. Auch wenn sie jetzt echt mit mehr Wucht kommt und am Ende schon ein metallisches Geräusch entsteht. Ich hoffe, dass sich das noch etwas einspielt, ansonsten werde ich einfach nochmal bei Canyon anrufen und fragen was wir da jetzt machen.

VG


----------



## Narfelchen (21. September 2018)

Wurde sicherlich schonmal gepostet, aber hier is ein maintenance Video zum KS Lev. Der Typ zerlegt das Ding komplett und redet auch ausführlich übers schmieren etc.


----------



## EllisGambor (21. September 2018)

So habe an die Bilder gedacht. 
Also nochmal

Cf9pro gebaut Ende April und nach 5 Monaten leider ein Riss.......


----------



## imarv (21. September 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> So habe an die Bilder gedacht.
> Also nochmal
> 
> Cf9pro gebaut Ende April und nach 5 Monaten leider ein Riss.......



Ist der Hinterbau beim CF und AL gleich? Das Carbon hat doch auch eine. AluHinterbau?!


----------



## superwutze (21. September 2018)

das spectral gibt es in alu, cf hybrid (8, 9 und 9 pro) und als reines cf (9 sl und 9 ltd).
beim hybrid ist der rahmen aus carbon, der hinterbau aus alu. meiner meinung nach eine enorm gute idee, da ich einige carbonrahmen kannte, die ihr ende durch einen gerissene kettenstrebe nach felskontakt hatten. alu steckt da (glaub ich) etwas mehr weg und ist nicht sofort ein totalschaden. ausserdem billiger beim ersetzen. daher hatte ich mich für das 9 pro entschieden und bin bisher sehr glücklich damit. mit der kettenstrebe habe ich bisher auch glück, (noch) kein riss zu sehen, lieferdatum war anfang februar.


----------



## imarv (21. September 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> das spectral gibt es in alu, cf hybrid (8, 9 und 9 pro) und als reines cf (9 sl und 9 ltd).
> beim hybrid ist der rahmen aus carbon, der hinterbau aus alu. meiner meinung nach eine enorm gute idee, da ich einige carbonrahmen kannte, die ihr ende durch einen gerissene kettenstrebe nach felskontakt hatten. alu steckt da (glaub ich) etwas mehr weg und ist nicht sofort ein totalschaden. ausserdem billiger beim ersetzen. daher hatte ich mich für das 9 pro entschieden und bin bisher sehr glücklich damit. mit der kettenstrebe habe ich bisher auch glück, (noch) kein riss zu sehen, lieferdatum war anfang februar.


EllisGambor redet aber von dem 9 pro, dass müsste laut dir ein Hybrid sein oder?

Gibt es die Probleme also bei einem Carbon und bei einem Alu Hinterbau?


----------



## EllisGambor (21. September 2018)

Genau ich habe auch einen Alu Hinterbau.
Aber wie schon oben geschrieben, hatte ich keinen Sturz, Felskontakt kann ich auch ausschließen.


----------



## superwutze (21. September 2018)

imarv schrieb:


> EllisGambor redet aber von dem 9 pro, dass müsste laut dir ein Hybrid sein oder?
> 
> Gibt es die Probleme also bei einem Carbon und bei einem Alu Hinterbau?


oh, sorry. darauf hatte ich ganz vergessen: die probleme treten beim alu-hinterbau auf.


----------



## ennd (21. September 2018)

Servus, bräuchte nochmal Eueren Support. 

Würde gerne mal ein ovales Kettenblatt ausprobieren. Brauch ich da das mit 3mm oder 6mm Boost für ein AL6. 0?

Vielen Dank


----------



## superwutze (21. September 2018)

ennd schrieb:


> Servus, bräuchte nochmal Eueren Support.
> 
> Würde gerne mal ein ovales Kettenblatt ausprobieren. Brauch ich da das mit 3mm oder 6mm Boost für ein AL6. 0?
> 
> Vielen Dank


das neue spectral gibt es nur in boost. ich kann das absoluteblack nur bestens empfehlen, bin sehr zufrieden damit.
aber ist es nicht umgekehrt? die boost variante hat doch nur die 3mm wölbung, da das heck breiter ist, die kurbel aber gleich bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imarv (21. September 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Genau ich habe auch einen Alu Hinterbau.
> Aber wie schon oben geschrieben, hatte ich keinen Sturz, Felskontakt kann ich auch ausschließen.


Gut zu wissen, demnach besteht die Gefahr also bei der AL Version ebenfalls ja?

Nach wieviel Km ist das aufgetreten, in etwa?

Ich werde das im Auge behalten.

Danke euch


----------



## ennd (21. September 2018)

Gibt diese zwei zur Auswahl... 

Denke mal das mit 6mm???


----------



## EllisGambor (21. September 2018)

imarv schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, demnach besteht die Gefahr also bei der AL Version ebenfalls ja?
> 
> Nach wieviel Km ist das aufgetreten, in etwa?
> 
> ...



Kann ich so direkt nicht sagen, mal fahre ich was mehr mal was weniger diesen Monat waren es ca 100km, also ich denke da bin ich so etwa bei 400 bis 600km  gaaaanz grob geschätzt, ich Tracke erst seit September.


----------



## superwutze (21. September 2018)

ennd schrieb:


> Gibt diese zwei zur Auswahl...
> 
> Denke mal das mit 6mm???


nein, wie oben schon erwähnt das mit 3mm boost. ist ja letztendlich deine entscheidung, aber warum zum ausprobieren das sauteure kettenblatt von sram, wenn das absoluteblack etwa die hälfte kostet und angeblich zumindest genauso gut ist?


----------



## superwutze (21. September 2018)

imarv schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, demnach besteht die Gefahr also bei der AL Version ebenfalls ja?
> 
> Nach wieviel Km ist das aufgetreten, in etwa?
> 
> ...


das problem tritt bei allen alu-hinterbauten auf, angeblich nur aus einer serie. allerdings hat es laut der meldungen hier schon bikes aus verschiedensten lieferzeiträumen erwischt.
sehr wichtig aber: bisher ist noch nichts gerissen/gebrochen!


----------



## EllisGambor (21. September 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> das problem tritt bei allen alu-hinterbauten auf, angeblich nur aus einer serie. allerdings hat es laut der meldungen hier schon bikes aus verschiedensten lieferzeiträumen erwischt.
> sehr wichtig aber: bisher ist noch nichts gerissen/gebrochen!



Also heißt ich könnte wenigstens bis ne neue Strebe kommt nochwas City Biken?


----------



## .jan (21. September 2018)

@EllisGambor: Danke für die Bilder. Also oben Antriebsseite. Dann weiß ich, was ich im Auge behalten muss...


----------



## superwutze (21. September 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Also heißt ich könnte wenigstens bis ne neue Strebe kommt nochwas City Biken?


die frage wurde hier bereits diskutiert und ich würde natürlich niemals dazu raten. auch canyon sagt ganz klar: nicht mehr fahren.
mir ging es dabei lediglich um den sicherheitsaspekt, man muss nicht nach jeder abfahrt nachsehen. regelmäßige überprüfungen zuhause sollten reichen. die stelle ist definitiv die best geputzte an meinem ganzen bike


----------



## SingleTrackie (22. September 2018)

An all die Knackis... 

mich hats auch hart erwischt. Nach ca. 100km begann ein immer schlimmer werdendes Knacken, bis es unerträglich wurde und dann auch klar war, dass es aus dem Hinterbau kam.

Das rechte Lager am Tretlager war total locker und ich konnte die Schraube ganz locker rausdrehen. Zu dem war der Bolzen gut verkratzt. Ebenso der Kopf des Schraubbolzens. Der hat wohl schon an der Kappe gerieben. Bisher noch keine Antwort von Canyon auf die Anfrage... leider. Ich fänds nur fair, nen neuen Schraubbolzensatz zu bekommen. Das würde mir vollkommen reichen.

Find ich schon ziemlich krass, vor allem, da es mehreren so ging! Kein Wunder, dass die Kettenstreben reißen 

Dazu ne Frage. Bei der ganzen Bastellei habe ich festgestellt, dass die metallenen Gleitlager am Dämpfer nicht mittig sitzen. Ist das vertretbar, oder sollte man das auch korrigieren? Die aufgesetzten Scheiben, passen auf einer Seite gut und auf der anderen geraaaade so drauf und die sorgen ja am Ende eigentlich als Anschlag für den Dämpfer oder?! Ich habe alle vier Scheiben drauf und eigentlich kein Problem mit der direkten Dämpferaufnahme, frage mich aber trotzdem, ob das evtl. nen Problem darstellen könnte!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (22. September 2018)

Nochmal zur Riss-in-der-Kettenstreben-Thematik: Bei mir ist an der von EllisGambor abgebildeten Stelle schon eine zusätzliche Schweißnaht zur Verstärkung aufgebracht.


----------



## SingleTrackie (22. September 2018)

Ist das auf oder unter der Kettenstrebe? 
Ich blick das auf den Fotos nie so ganz


----------



## .jan (22. September 2018)

Das ist auf der Kettenstrebe. Ich muss auch immer erst überlegen, aber wenn man sich am Bodenbelag orientiert, erschließt sich, dass man von oben drauf guckt.


----------



## SingleTrackie (22. September 2018)




----------



## Narfelchen (22. September 2018)

Mich würden mal die unterschiedlichen Einsatzarten und Fahrerniveau interessieren. So wie ich das - ich folge dem Thread jetzt schon ne Weile - sehe, ist EllisGambor die erste Meldung von jemandem der jetzt nicht gerade rabiate Sprünge oder Bikeparkeinsätze fährt. Bei vielen anderen vermute ich oder es gab anderen Anlass anzunehmen dass das Bike recht hart rangenommen wurde (das soll keine Kritik sein, dazu ist es ja da). Nicht dass das was ausmachen würde, aber neugierig bin ich halt. 

Die Gemeinsamkeiten der Kettenstrebegeschichte scheinen zur Zeit zu sein:
- tritt meist bei früheren Chargen auf (bis ca. Mai)
- nach ca. 600 - 800km
- je stärker die Belastung, desto wahrscheinlicher der Riß (recht selbsterklärend )
- Es gibt 2 Typen von Streben, die (wahrscheinlich) ältere mit dem Aufdruck RA, und die Ersatzstreben (oder neuere Charge) mit dem Aufdruck 3A mit verstärkten Schweißnähten
- Es sind ausschliesslich AL Streben, die betroffen sind. Farbe und Modell sind dabei egal.
- die Stelle ist immer rechts hinter dem Tretlager wo die Strebe am dünnsten ist, der Riß kann überall an der Stelle auftreten. Ist aber immer von oben sichtbar.
- von einem kompletten Bruch oder Crash habe ich bisher nichts gehört, es ist aber so, dass Canyon nicht empfiehlt das Rad weiter zu benutzen (wären schön blöd )
- die Abwicklung ist meist recht schnell, entweder mit Gutschrift für Händler für den Einbau oder zum selber Einbauen (von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich?!?)
- nach Angaben vom Support werden in etwa 50 Streben pro Woche verschickt (keine Ahnung über Verkaufszahlen machen die Zahl recht schwammig)


----------



## superwutze (22. September 2018)

vollständige auflistung aller bisher bekannten fakten, würd ich sagen. eines dabei allerdings war mir bislang unbekannt:


Narfelchen schrieb:


> - Es gibt 2 Typen von Streben, die (wahrscheinlich) ältere mit dem Aufdruck RA, und die Ersatzstreben (oder neuere Charge) mit dem Aufdruck 3A mit verstärkten Schweißnähten


ich hab gerade meine strebe komplett abgesucht und keinerlei spur davon gefunden. wo steht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Narfelchen (22. September 2018)

Hier zwei Beispiele aus dem englischen Forum. Hab bei meinem eigenen noch gar nicht geschaut.


----------



## superwutze (22. September 2018)

danke für die fotos!
bei mir steht da auch nix drauf, wie auch bei dem rechten hinterbau auf dem ersten bild.


----------



## l.o.k.i (23. September 2018)

Hab meine Kettenstrebe nach langem Warten endlich bekommen. Auf Anfrage bei Canyon wurde mir gesagt dass ich sie nicht selber tauschen darf (Garantiverlust) sondern bei einem Händler/Experten machen lassen muss. Der lokale Specialized Händler hat sie für ca. 50 Euro getauscht und da haben die Probleme begonnen. 
Als ich das Bike abgeholt habe war ein 2mm Spalt im main pivot zu sehen (ist dem Mechaniker nicht aufgefallen). Also zurück gebracht. Mechaniker meinte er hat wohl einen Spacer vergessen, also nach ein paar Tagen in der Werkstatt hab ich mein Spectral endlich wieder bekommen. Auf den ersten km ist mir aufgefallen dass der Hinterbau nicht mehr so feinfühlig ist wie zuvor. Also noch mal genau nachgeschaut. Der Mechaniker hat die fehlenden Spacer vom main pivot in den horst link eingebaut und alles mit 17Nm zugeknallt. Dadurch wurden nicht nur die Plättchen vom Hinterbau verbogen zusätzlich haben die Spacer in die Lager gedrückt und haben Lager oder zumindest die Dichtungen der Lager ruiniert. Zum Glück bin ich früh genug draufgekommen, da durch die zusätzlichen Spacer der Bolzen nur 2-3mm ins Gewinde von der Kettenstrebe eingeschraubt war und vermutlich bei stärker Belastung komplett ausgerissen wäre.
So viel zu "Beim Experten machen lassen", mal schauen was Canyon dazu sagt.


----------



## el martn (23. September 2018)

Dumm gelaufen.

Soll jetzt Canyon schuld sein an der Unfähigkeit eines Mechaniker einer “Fachwerkstatt“??

Du hast einen Vertrag mit der Specialized Werkstatt geschlossen. Diesen hat sie nicht erfüllt. Das hast du rechtzeitig erkannt. Somit muss sich die Werkstatt darum kümmern!
Kommunikation mit Canyon, Ersatzteile, kostenloses Leihrad,....

Mich würde mich mehr interessieren, wie die Werkstatt jetzt das Problem mit Canyon löst. Die werden ihren Spaß haben...

Canyon trifft hier keine Schuld.


----------



## filiale (23. September 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Canyon trifft hier keine Schuld.



Grundsätzlich hast Du Recht. Aaaaaber, der user l.o.k.i hat selbst genügend Ahnung um zu beurteilen ob eine Werkstatt gute Arbeit leistet. Canyon pocht aber darauf dass Werkstätten grundsätzlich immer mehr Ahnung haben als Endnutzer und schließt die Garantie bei Selbstschrauben aus. Das ist ganz klar ein Fehler von Canyon weil wir alle schon Erfahrungen mit Händlern Vorort gemacht haben und wissen das die Händler Vorort eben nicht immer zuverlässig arbeiten. Wenn der Spezi Händler jetzt anfängt sich mit Canyon in Verbindung zu setzen (und natürlich in die selbe Warteschleife gerät wie wir Endkunden), inklusive dem schwierigen Service von Canyon, dann wird der user l.o.k.i sein Rad dieses Jahr vermutlich nicht mehr wiedersehen.
Hätte l.o.k.i. alles selbst gemacht, wäre das Thema nie aufgekommen.


----------



## l.o.k.i (23. September 2018)

Schon klar dass Canyon nicht direkt daran schuld ist. 
Ich hoffe nur dass ich die Ersatzteile so schnell wie möglich von Canyon bekomme und dann selber reparieren kann, ist ja nicht besonders schwer.


----------



## el martn (23. September 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast Du Recht. Aaaaaber, der user l.o.k.i hat selbst genügend Ahnung um zu beurteilen ob eine Werkstatt gute Arbeit leistet. Canyon pocht aber darauf dass Werkstätten grundsätzlich immer mehr Ahnung haben als Endnutzer und schließt die Garantie bei Selbstschrauben aus. Das ist ganz klar ein Fehler von Canyon weil wir alle schon Erfahrungen mit Händlern Vorort gemacht haben und wissen das die Händler Vorort eben nicht immer zuverlässig arbeiten. Wenn der Spezi Händler jetzt anfängt sich mit Canyon in Verbindung zu setzen (und natürlich in die selbe Warteschleife gerät wie wir Endkunden), inklusive dem schwierigen Service von Canyon, dann wird der user l.o.k.i sein Rad dieses Jahr vermutlich nicht mehr wiedersehen.
> Hätte l.o.k.i. alles selbst gemacht, wäre das Thema nie aufgekommen.



Ja, l.o.k.i hätte wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme gehabt.

Wie oft trifft man einen unfähigen Schrauber in einer Fachwerkstatt?
Eher selten, hier hat l.o.k.i leider Pech gehabt.

Wie oft trifft man einen selbsternannten Schraubergott, der es nicht schafft sein Rad richtig aufzubauen und einzustellen???

Canyon (und übrigens keiner von uns) kann das am Telefon oder per Mail nicht beurteilen, ob einer die Strebe tauschen kann oder nicht.

Canyon umgeht so unzufrieden Kunden, die aufgrund ihrer EIGENEN Unfähigkeit sauer auf Canyon sind.
l.o.k.i kann jetzt mit einem Leihrad vom Händler fahren.
Und canyon braucht sich nicht mit den “Schraubergöttern“ rumstreiten...


----------



## .jan (23. September 2018)

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand den Dämpfer aufgemacht und kann mir sagen, ob da auch ein Token ab Werk verbaut ist?!


----------



## m1984 (23. September 2018)

Nachdem ich letztens auch einen kleinen Riss in meiner Kettenstrebe entdeckt habe, hab ich nun eine neue zugeschickt bekommen. 
*Muss *ich den Tausch jetzt im Bikeshop machen lassen oder kann ich das auch selbst machen? Bzgl. Verlust des Garantieanspruchs hab ich Seitens Canyon nichts gehört. Wenn dem jedoch so ist, würd ich natürlich in einen Bikeshop gehen. Weiss hier jemand was konkretes?


----------



## l.o.k.i (24. September 2018)

Ich hab nachgefragt ob ich the Kettenstrebe selber tauschen kann.Die etwas ungenaue Antwort von Canyon Australia: "to ensure no future issues with warranty we prefer the work to be done by a mechanic."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. September 2018)

das ist aber wachsweich formuliert


----------



## SingleTrackie (24. September 2018)

Frage an die Leute mit dem Problem der lockeren Schrauben am Main Pivot, die *auch an Canyon geschrieben *haben. Was kam bei Euch als Antwort?

Nachdem das Teil seeehr locker war, jetzt auch die ersten Anzeichen eines Risses in der Strebe... bei einem Mitte Juli bestellten Bike. Dabei wurde mir im Mai versichert, die hätten die Strebenproblematik im Griff. Naja, irgendwann wirds wieder.


----------



## filiale (24. September 2018)

Die Räder sind ja schon, je nach Farbe und Größe, verpackt im Lager. Die räumen nicht alle möglichen betroffenen Bikes heraus und tauschen die Strebe. Die Lagerware geht 1:1 raus. Sonst rechnet sich das einfach nicht.
Die Aussage, dass Canyon das im Griff hat, stimmt soweit bei neu produzierten Rädern.


----------



## Grashalm (25. September 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Frage an die Leute mit dem Problem der lockeren Schrauben am Main Pivot, die auch an Canyon geschrieben haben. Was kam bei Euch als Antwort?
> 
> Nachdem das Teil seeehr locker war, jetzt auch die ersten Anzeichen eines Risses in der Strebe... bei einem Mitte Juli bestellten Bike. Dabei wurde mir im Mai versichert, die hätten die Strebenproblematik im Griff. Naja, irgendwann wirds wieder.



Die *Schraube* am Main Pivot *löst sich immer* wieder trotz korrekten 25Nm Anzugsmoment und Schraubensicherung mittelfest. Sollte man definitv im Auge behalten. Das sind meine Erfahrungen im Bekanntenkreis.
Ich werde das nächste mal hochfeste Schraubensicherung nehmen.

Der *Riß* in der Schweißnaht der Kettenstrebe ist bei mir und Kollege nach ca 400km aufgetreten. Ich habe die neue Strebe hier liegen, warte aber mit dem Tausch und beobachte erst mal das Rißwachstum.



.jan schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand den Dämpfer aufgemacht und kann mir sagen, ob da auch ein Token ab Werk verbaut ist?!


Kein Token drin.


----------



## filiale (25. September 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Die *Schraube* am Main Pivot *löst sich immer* wieder trotz korrekten 25Nm Anzugsmoment und Schraubensicherung mittelfest.



Ich vermute Du hast *beide* Gewinde gereinigt (Schraube *und* Achse ) ? Mit Bremsereiniger ausgespült oder Wattestäbchen ?


----------



## Grashalm (25. September 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich vermute Du hast *beide* Gewinde gereinigt (Schraube *und* Achse ) ? Mit Bremsereiniger ausgespült oder Wattestäbchen ?


Ja, gereinigt mit Bremsenreiniger und Zahnbürste. 

Das ist leider kein Einzelfall, dass sich diese Schraube löst.


----------



## .jan (25. September 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Die *Schraube* am Main Pivot *löst sich immer* wieder trotz korrekten 25Nm Anzugsmoment und Schraubensicherung mittelfest. Sollte man definitv im Auge behalten. Das sind meine Erfahrungen im Bekanntenkreis.
> Ich werde das nächste mal hochfeste Schraubensicherung nehmen.
> 
> Kein Token drin.



Main Pivot = Hauptlager?

Danke für die Info zum Token. Das erspart mir das Zerlegen.


----------



## m1984 (25. September 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Der *Riß* in der Schweißnaht der Kettenstrebe ist bei mir und Kollege nach ca 400km aufgetreten. Ich habe die neue Strebe hier liegen, warte aber mit dem Tausch und beobachte erst mal das Rißwachstum.



Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Seit ich den kleinen "Riss" in der Schweissnaht bemerkt habe, kontrolliere ich nach jeder Fahrt ob sich was geändert hat. Größer geworden ist er seither (ca. 10 Fahrten) nicht. Langsam frage ich mich ob bei mir sowie bei den bekannten Rissen hier im Forum nicht einfach nur der Lack aufgerissen ist bzw. in wie weit das überhaupt Auswirkungen hat?! 
Wie dem auch sei, da ich die neue Strebe bereits hier habe werde ich sie nun auch tauschen bzw. tauschen lassen.


----------



## Catweazle81 (25. September 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> […] sehr wichtig aber: bisher ist noch nichts gerissen/gebrochen!


https://m.pinkbike.com/u/awchan/album/2018-Canyon-Spectral-snapped-chain-stay/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (25. September 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Main Pivot = Hauptlager?



Ja Hauptlager. Schraube direkt gegenüber Kettenblatt.



Catweazle81 schrieb:


> https://m.pinkbike.com/u/awchan/album/2018-Canyon-Spectral-snapped-chain-stay/



Danke für den Link. Leider kennt man die Geschichte nicht. Vielleicht wurden die Bikes auch einfach vergewaltigt.

Dieser Riß sieht allerdings auch krass aus:
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180905/65becc6712c8afe8a3cd225c49021724.jpg
Mehr hier
http://forums.mtbr.com/canyon/2018-spectral-owners-thread-1070659-5.html

Vielleicht tausche ich die Strebe doch schon früher


----------



## CanSpec (25. September 2018)

Gibt es die Achse (mit versenkbarem "Schnellspanner") von hinten auch für vorne?


----------



## Maui_Jim (25. September 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass Canyon das im Griff hat, stimmt soweit bei neu produzierten Rädern.


Weiß nicht ob ich das glauben soll! Das war ja schon beim Nerve ein immer wiederkehrendes Problem, genau wie beim alten Spectral!
Und jetzt beim Neuen... Immer wieder die gleichen Bilder!


----------



## wartool (26. September 2018)

sehe ich richtig, und die gebrochene Strebe von mtbr ist schon eine neue, mit Schweißnaht drauf? ooh...


----------



## Grashalm (26. September 2018)

wartool schrieb:


> sehe ich richtig, und die gebrochene Strebe von mtbr ist schon eine neue, mit Schweißnaht drauf? ooh...


Alle Streben haben eine Schweißnaht oben. Er schreibt es sind Bilder seiner alten Strebe.


----------



## Narfelchen (26. September 2018)

In dem mtbr thread gibt es übrigens diverse sich lösende Hauptlager Beispiele. Besonders krass finde ich das aktuelle vom User BHerd. Der hat das nicht bemerkt und es ist soweit rausgedrückt worden, dass es die Schraube durch den Plastikschutz durch rausgedrückt hat. Da rächt sich das clevere Verstecken der Links hinter ner Abdeckung. Ich lass das jetzt offen und checke das vor jeder Fahrt. Bei jedem anderen Rad ist das ja auch offen.

Bezüglich Strebensaga: Da die Aufdrucke nicht konsequent vorhanden sind, kann man die einzelnen Streben meines Wissens optisch nur an den etwas dickeren Schweißnähten unterscheiden. Und die sind so unterschiedlich dass ich zumindest da keine sinnvolle Angabe machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleR3dCar (26. September 2018)

Hi. Welche schrauben braucht man um nen flaschenhalter zu befestigen?

Danke für Antworten


----------



## Claptorix (26. September 2018)

Hallo, 

ich hab ein Spectral CF 8.0. Eigentlich sind doch bei den DT SWISS M 1700 SPLINE Laufräder Tubeless Ventile dabei oder? Jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht, wenn man bei Canyon nachfrägt ob man sie nachgeliefert bekommt? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sauron1977 (27. September 2018)

Moin Leute, hat jemand das CF 9.0 SL? Hier ist ja der Hinterbau in Carbon, da gibt es wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme mit, oder?
Wie sieht es dort generell aus mit gelösten Schrauben, Problemen mit den Lagern oder sonstigen Kinderkrankheiten?


----------



## Tbuschi (27. September 2018)

Claptorix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab ein Spectral CF 8.0. Eigentlich sind doch bei den DT SWISS M 1700 SPLINE Laufräder Tubeless Ventile dabei oder? Jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht, wenn man bei Canyon nachfrägt ob man sie nachgeliefert bekommt?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Guten Morgen Claptorix, wir haben nach einer netten telefonischen Anfrage die Tubeless Ventile nachgeliefert bekommen. Man kann Sie aber auch direkt bei Canyon in der Werkstatt holen.


----------



## Tbuschi (27. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> In dem mtbr thread gibt es übrigens diverse sich lösende Hauptlager Beispiele. Besonders krass finde ich das aktuelle vom User BHerd. Der hat das nicht bemerkt und es ist soweit rausgedrückt worden, dass es die Schraube durch den Plastikschutz durch rausgedrückt hat. Da rächt sich das clevere Verstecken der Links hinter ner Abdeckung. Ich lass das jetzt offen und checke das vor jeder Fahrt. Bei jedem anderen Rad ist das ja auch offen.
> 
> Bezüglich Strebensaga: Da die Aufdrucke nicht konsequent vorhanden sind, kann man die einzelnen Streben meines Wissens optisch nur an den etwas dickeren Schweißnähten unterscheiden. Und die sind so unterschiedlich dass ich zumindest da keine sinnvolle Angabe machen kann.




Wenn das Schluchtenmoped nicht so toll wäre und Canyon einen immer versucht zu unterstützten, zwar gibt es deutliche Wartezeiten, doch insgesamt wird dort einiges bewegt, dann nach den Meldungen auf keinen Fall so ein Rad.

Für mich ist es das erste Fully und ich finde den Aufwand nach meinem Hardtail schon enorm, was da alles nachgeschaut werden muss.
Trotzdem und das betone ich, ist das Spectral ein volles Pfund und ein Hammer nach meinem Hardtail.
Dat Schluchtenmoped lässt sich für mich super leicht über die Pfädcher bewegen und es kurbelt auch toll auf langen Strecken.
Das Gekancke bekomme ich so langsam in den Griff, bin wohl an der Stirnseite der Festellschraube von der Stütze an gekommen .
Die Fahreigenschaften sind wirklich ne Wucht nach dem Westerwald-Prügel und nach einer "lockeren" ( ich bin noch am Anfang, nix 3m Sprünge oder andere Dinge) Ausfahrt im BikePark hat mich das Dingen Hammermäßig überzeugt.
So locker und mit soviel Sicherheit bin ich da noch nie runter.

Es ist ein wirklich tolles MTB und schafft für mich eine sehr breite Grätsche, zwischen Pendelrad  und sicherem Pfädchenmoped. 

Ich hoffe, dass meine Strebe hält und werde nun zu den Dauerdrehmomentknackern übergehen und öfters mal alle Schrauben nachziehen. Irgendwie muss das ja sein 

Ich wünsche allen hier, dass Schäden kulant und schnell abgehandelt werden und der Spaß an diesem Gerät überwiegt.

Und DANKE für alle Info's, Tipps und Kommentare, egal wieviel Ahnung man von Fahrrädern hat.


----------



## Narfelchen (27. September 2018)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Hi. Welche schrauben braucht man um nen flaschenhalter zu befestigen?
> 
> Danke für Antworten


Bei mir lagen so schwarze Leichtmetall-/Kunststoffschrauben mit in der Box. Die hab ich genommen.


----------



## ennd (27. September 2018)

NAbend, hier mal ein kurzes Video meiner Gabel im offenen und gesperrten (Pedalstellung) Modus. Könntet Ihr mal beurteilen ob es sich bei euch ähnlich verhält mit der Einfederung in Pedalstellung. Ist ein AL6. 0 mit Pike RC. Danke


----------



## Grashalm (27. September 2018)

Was soll das Video denn zeigen? Die Gabel hat keinen Sperrmodus, Hochfahrmodus oder sonstiges. Über das Drehrad kannst du nur die LowSpeed Druckstufe einstellen.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. September 2018)

ennd schrieb:


> NAbend, hier mal ein kurzes Video meiner Gabel im offenen und gesperrten (Pedalstellung) Modus. Könntet Ihr mal beurteilen ob es sich bei euch ähnlich verhält mit der Einfederung in Pedalstellung. Ist ein AL6. 0 mit Pike RC. Danke​



Mit meinem favorisiertem Luftdruck sieht das nicht so aus.

Müsste gleich mal sehen was die LowSpeed Druckstufe so aussagt, bei mir bewirkt es aber das die Gabel nicht so sehr einfedert. Das nutze ich bei Bergauffahrten.


----------



## Narfelchen (28. September 2018)

Das war für mich auch ne Lernphase. Ich sag jetzt auch nichts anderes als Grashalm gerade, aber vielleicht ist es verständlicher wenn man (wie ich) neu in der Thematik ist. Wenn du von einer Fork mit dem klassischen Open/Lock kommst, stell dir einfach vor du hättest jetzt nur eines davon und kannst das mit dem Rädchen einstellen. Um mehrere Einstellungen/Presets zu bekommen braucht es ein teures Upgrade auf RCT3. Das kommt dann unter anderem mit den Einstellungen Open/Pedal/Lock mit eigenen LSC Einstellungen. Das Video ist relativ unaussagekräftig weil du quasi demonstrierst wie sich die Gabel bei einem von dir gewählten Druck, Rebound und unterschiedlichen Dämpferwerten verhält.

Da ich vom Hardtail komme (wesentlich kürzer), hat mir der Lockout zunächst auch gefehlt. Im Unterschied zum Hardtail ist der gefühlte Kraftverlust durch Kompression beim klettern aber wesentlich weniger. Mittlerweile fahre ich die Pike fast komplett offen, wo ich meine Yari am Hardtail schon längst auf Lock hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ennd (28. September 2018)

Mir ist klar das diese Gabel nicht komplett zu macht. 
Dachte aber schon das Sie zumindest so verhärtet das ein so tiefes Eintauchen nicht mehr möglich ist? Bergauf im Stehn nimmt das schon Kraft.


----------



## ennd (28. September 2018)

Das Video sollte eigentlich nur aufzeigen das ich die Gabel egal in welcher Stellung so weit eindrücken kann. Wenn dies bei Euch genauso ist liegt kein Defekt vor bei mir und dann passt's ja.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Das war für mich auch ne Lernphase. Ich sag jetzt auch nichts anderes als Grashalm gerade, aber vielleicht ist es verständlicher wenn man (wie ich) neu in der Thematik ist. Wenn du von einer Fork mit dem klassischen Open/Lock kommst, stell dir einfach vor du hättest jetzt nur eines davon und kannst das mit dem Rädchen einstellen. Um mehrere Einstellungen/Presets zu bekommen braucht es ein teures Upgrade auf RCT3. Das kommt dann unter anderem mit den Einstellungen Open/Pedal/Lock mit eigenen LSC Einstellungen. Das Video ist relativ unaussagekräftig weil du quasi demonstrierst wie sich die Gabel bei einem von dir gewählten Druck, Rebound und unterschiedlichen Dämpferwerten verhält.
> 
> Da ich vom Hardtail komme (wesentlich kürzer), hat mir der Lockout zunächst auch gefehlt. Im Unterschied zum Hardtail ist der gefühlte Kraftverlust durch Kompression beim klettern aber wesentlich weniger. Mittlerweile fahre ich die Pike fast komplett offen, wo ich meine Yari am Hardtail schon längst auf Lock hätte.




Muss nochmal hier was fragen....

Ich komme auch vom Hardtail, zwar hatte ich zum Schluss den Hebel für den Lock komplett abgebaut, doch muss ich sagen, mit dem Drehrädchen oben an der Pike lässt sich bei mir die Gabel schon härter stellen, sie federt dann nicht mehr so stark ein.

Natürlich ist das kein Lock, aber ich merke einen deutlichen Unterschied.
Und das sehe und fühle ich auch.

Das Verhalten in dem Video ist doch komplett gleich, egal welche Stellung am oberen Rädchen eingestellt wird.

So ist das bei mir nicht!


----------



## Narfelchen (28. September 2018)

Nö, du siehst was zu erwarten ist (meiner Meinung nach). Wenn er die Gabel offen hat kann er leichter einfedern, wenn er sie härter macht braucht er etwas mehr Kraft. Was sollte denn deiner Meinung nach geschehen? Du kannst die Gabel in jeder Rädchenstellung bis ans Limit drücken wenn du kräftig genug drückst. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wieviel Luft in dem Ding ist. Nach meinem Dafürhalten ist das Verhalten der Gabel exakt wie zu erwarten für dieses Modell/Konfiguration. Lass mich aber gerne eine besseren Belehren.


----------



## .jan (28. September 2018)

Ich merke auch einen deutlichen Unterschied, je nachdem, in welche Richtung ich drehe. Über die LSC lässt sich aber doch auch „nur“ einstellen, wie sensibel die Gabel bei Stößen bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit anspricht.
Lässt sich der Knopf bei euch auch so extrem schwer drehen?


----------



## Tbuschi (28. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Nö, du siehst was zu erwarten ist (meiner Meinung nach). Wenn er die Gabel offen hat kann er leichter einfedern, wenn er sie härter macht braucht er etwas mehr Kraft. Was sollte denn deiner Meinung nach geschehen? Du kannst die Gabel in jeder Rädchenstellung bis ans Limit drücken wenn du kräftig genug drückst. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wieviel Luft in dem Ding ist. Nach meinem Dafürhalten ist das Verhalten der Gabel exakt wie zu erwarten für dieses Modell/Konfiguration. Lass mich aber gerne eine besseren Belehren.



Ahh, ok, das konnte ich nicht genau feststellen.

Dann macht die Gabel genau das was sie tun soll.
Da hast du vollkommend recht.

Vielleicht würde es mit mehr Luft zu einem besseren Verhalten kommen.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. September 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Ich merke auch einen deutlichen Unterschied, je nachdem, in welche Richtung ich drehe. Über die LSC lässt sich aber doch auch „nur“ einstellen, wie sensibel die Gabel bei Stößen bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit anspricht.
> Lässt sich der Knopf bei euch auch so extrem schwer drehen?



Dann ist alles so wie es sein soll.

Das ist jetzt etwas subjektiv, finde der Knopf lässt sich gut an der Rasterung drehen und ist auch nicht zu leicht verstellbar.
Für mich ist die Kraft ok.


----------



## Narfelchen (28. September 2018)

@.jan Ja, genau dieses Verhalten testet er im Video ja. Eine externe Einstellmöglichkeit für High Speed Compression hat die Pike ja auch nicht. Um die vernünftig abzuprüfen braucht es schon etwas mehr als ein von Hand einfedern in der Garage.


----------



## Grashalm (28. September 2018)

ennd schrieb:


> Das Video sollte eigentlich nur aufzeigen das ich die Gabel egal in welcher Stellung so weit eindrücken kann. Wenn dies bei Euch genauso ist liegt kein Defekt vor bei mir und dann passt's ja.


Ja, das ist ja auch korrekt so.
Die Druckstufendämpfung beeinflusst die Einfedergeschwindigkeit der Gabel.
Dabei ist die Dämpfungskraft abhängig von der (Einfeder-)Geschwindigkeit. Je schneller du einfederst, desto mehr Dämpfung.
*Wenn du die Gabel langsam einfederst, hast du deshalb einen kaum spürbaren Effekt.*



.jan schrieb:


> Ich merke auch einen deutlichen Unterschied, je nachdem, in welche Richtung ich drehe. Über die LSC lässt sich aber doch auch „nur“ einstellen, wie sensibel die Gabel bei Stößen bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit anspricht.
> Lässt sich der Knopf bei euch auch so extrem schwer drehen?


Ja, der Knopf geht schon relativ schwer. Er ist allerdings auch nicht dafür gedacht, ständig verstellt zu werden. Von daher passt das schon. So verstellt er sich nicht selbständig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (28. September 2018)

Hier mal ein ganz anderes Thema als Kettenstreben, Schrauben oder Druckstufen.
*Biken *


----------



## Narfelchen (28. September 2018)

Cool, ein MTB video mit gutem Sound. Dass ich das noch erleben darf. Was ist denn das für ein Setup?


----------



## Grashalm (28. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Cool, ein MTB video mit gutem Sound. Dass ich das noch erleben darf. Was ist denn das für ein Setup?


Ich war auch überrascht wie gut dieser Windschutz funktioniert:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B017SG8PXW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
+ Gopro Hero 4 Silver


----------



## ennd (28. September 2018)

Bin schon bei 35 SAG mehr wollte ich nicht machen. Bergab bin ich damit auch sehr zufrieden, nicht das es mit mehr Luft dabei schlechter wird.


----------



## Rick7 (29. September 2018)

ennd schrieb:


> Das Video sollte eigentlich nur aufzeigen das ich die Gabel egal in welcher Stellung so weit eindrücken kann. Wenn dies bei Euch genauso ist liegt kein Defekt vor bei mir und dann passt's ja.



Da würde ich den Vorredner aber widersprechen. Also wenn da gar kein Unterschied zu merken ist, passt was nicht. Volle Lowspeed Druckstufe merkt man auch bei der RC schon deutlich. Lowspeed Regelt ja langsames Einfedern nicht schnelle Schläge.
Wer da keinen Unterschied spürt hat Holzpflöcke als Arme  Mach doch mal 5-6 bar rein und probiers dann nochmal.
Wenn kein Unterschied zwischen offen und geschlossener Druckstufe da ist...ab zu RS. Cheers


----------



## Grashalm (29. September 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Da würde ich den Vorredner aber widersprechen. Also wenn da gar kein Unterschied zu merken ist, passt was nicht. Volle Lowspeed Druckstufe merkt man auch bei der RC schon deutlich. Lowspeed Regelt ja langsames Einfedern nicht schnelle Schläge.
> Wer da keinen Unterschied spürt hat Holzpflöcke als Arme  Mach doch mal 5-6 bar rein und probiers dann nochmal.
> Wenn kein Unterschied zwischen offen und geschlossener Druckstufe da ist...ab zu RS. Cheers


Lies doch mal richtig. Er sagt er kann die Gabel bei jeder Einstellung *gleich weit einfedern. *
Es geht nicht darum wieviel Widerstand die Bewegung hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (29. September 2018)

Ja stimmt schon, aber wenn man (auch im Stand) zwischen open und firm die gleiche Kraft aufwenden muss um die Gabel voll zu komprimieren und dabei keinerlei Unterschied zu merken ist, passt trotzdem was nicht.
So besser?


----------



## Grashalm (29. September 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon, aber wenn man (auch im Stand) zwischen open und firm die gleiche Kraft aufwenden muss um die Gabel voll zu komprimieren und dabei keinerlei Unterschied zu merken ist, passt trotzdem was nicht.
> So besser?


Das stimmt ☺️


----------



## Tbuschi (29. September 2018)

Servus,

Danke nochmal für den Tipp mit dem Fett auf die Stirnseite der Sattelschraube.

Habe ich heute endlich mal gemacht und nach einer ganz kurzen Ausfahrt, ist das letzte Knacken wohl endlich Geschichte.

Schönen Abend.


----------



## Soulslide (30. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Wurde sicherlich schonmal gepostet, aber hier is ein maintenance Video zum KS Lev. Der Typ zerlegt das Ding komplett und redet auch ausführlich übers schmieren etc.



Das Video ist ja sehr ausführlich, aber wo kann ich jetzt den Druck in der Stütze erhöhen, damit diese wieder in die Endlage fährt. Bei mir kann ich im ausgefahrenen Zustand die Stütze noch ca. 1,5 cm herausziehen. Diese bleibt dann aber nicht ausgefahren sondern zieht sich automatisch wieder um 1,5cm ein. Als ob dort ein Unterdruck herscht. Kenn jemand dieses Problem und weiß wie man es beheben kann?


----------



## Soulslide (30. September 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand den Dämpfer aufgemacht und kann mir sagen, ob da auch ein Token ab Werk verbaut ist?!


Bei mir war ein Token verbaut. Ivch habe z.Z. einen zweiten eingebaut. Denke aber das ich diesen im Winter wieder ausbaue, da ich dann keine größeren Sprünge mache.


----------



## Soulslide (30. September 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Ich merke auch einen deutlichen Unterschied, je nachdem, in welche Richtung ich drehe. Über die LSC lässt sich aber doch auch „nur“ einstellen, wie sensibel die Gabel bei Stößen bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit anspricht.
> Lässt sich der Knopf bei euch auch so extrem schwer drehen?


War bei mir auch so schwer. Du must die Schraube (oben drauf) mit einem glaube 3er Inbus ganz leicht lösen. Dann geht der LSC leichter zu drehen.


----------



## ennd (30. September 2018)

Servus, 
Man merkt schon nen Unterschied vor allem auch beim ausfedern zwischen den Stufen. Dachte halt das die Gabel bei LSC ganz nach rechts auch nicht mehr soweit eintaucht. Danke


----------



## Soulslide (30. September 2018)

wenn ich meine Überwurfmutter an wenn ich meine Überwurfmutter an der lev SI abschraube sieht es bei mir so aus irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass dort der silberne fixierring fehlt
Kann das jemand bestätigen

Was auch sehr komisch ist sind die Führungsstifte diese sind kürzer als normal und bestehen zu einem Drittel aus Kunststoff stiften
Sieht für mich sehr dubios aus

Wie man sehen kann scheint bei mir ein Bauteil zu fehlen wenn die Überwurfmutter aufgeschraubt ist hätte ich eine kleine Lücke zwischen der Sattelstütze und der Führung


----------



## Soulslide (30. September 2018)

Anhand der Bilder vermute ich mal folgendes.

Das lösen der Überwurfmutter könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass der silberne Führungsring, welcher zwischen der Sattelstütze liegt fehlt und man deshalb nicht bei entsprechendem Drehmoment die entsprechende Pressung bekommt. Außerdem habe ich ja auch etwas Spiel nach vorne und hinten, dass könnte auch durch die fehlende Führung (Ring) kommen.
Stütze fährt nicht voll aus. Könnte von den Kunststoffstiften kommen.
Vielleicht kann jemand mal nachschauen wie es bei Ihm unter der Überwurfmutter aussieht. Liegt bei euch der silberne Führungsring um die Sattelstütze?
Kann mir jemand sagen wo und wie ich den Druck bei der LEV SI erhöhen kann. 

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab.


----------



## Soulslide (30. September 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Hier zwei Beispiele aus dem englischen Forum. Hab bei meinem eigenen noch gar nicht geschaut.
> Anhang anzeigen 775635 Anhang anzeigen 775636



Mein Fahrrad wurde am 18.09.2018 ausgeliefert und hat auf der Strebe RA stehen. Ist das jetzt die alte Strebe oder schon die Neuere.
Gibt es auch Streben wo gar nichts drauf steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (30. September 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad wurde am 18.09.2018 ausgeliefert und hat auf der Strebe RA stehen. Ist das jetzt die alte Strebe oder schon die Neuere.
> Gibt es auch Streben wo gar nichts drauf steht?


ra wird dann wohl die alte sein, 3a die neue!


----------



## Badehose (30. September 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Anhand der Bilder vermute ich mal folgendes.
> 
> Das lösen der Überwurfmutter könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass der silberne Führungsring, welcher zwischen der Sattelstütze liegt fehlt und man deshalb nicht bei entsprechendem Drehmoment die entsprechende Pressung bekommt. Außerdem habe ich ja auch etwas Spiel nach vorne und hinten, dass könnte auch durch die fehlende Führung (Ring) kommen.
> Stütze fährt nicht voll aus. Könnte von den Kunststoffstiften kommen.
> ...



Schau doch einfach mal auf der Website von Kindshock. Da findest du Explosionszeichnungen aller Stützen mit Teilenummern und auch die Bedienungsanleitung


----------



## Narfelchen (30. September 2018)

http://www.kssuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/2018-LEV-Si.pdf Um genau zu sein 

Die RA sind angeblich die älteren. Ich habe aber noch keine einzige, nachvollziehbare oder offizielle Zuordnung der Streben Bezeichnung zu Chargen, Daten oder einzelnen angeschriebenen Kunden gehört die über Spekulation rausgehen. Ich würde die Markierung zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt für nicht brauchbar für die Unterscheidung zwischen "guter" und "schlechter" Strebe nennen. Und ja, es gibt RA, 3A und gar keine Markierung.


----------



## EllisGambor (30. September 2018)

Vielleicht sollten Betroffene dazu sagen welche Sie haben.

Ich habe keine Markierung. 

Evtl erkennt man nen Muster, also ich bringe mein Rad die Tage zu Canyon, da ansässiges ich hier nicht an mein Rad lasse, bei Canyon habe ich es schneller wieder und das will schon was heißen


----------



## Grashalm (30. September 2018)

Meine neue Strebe hat 3A.
Die Alte hat keine Beschriftung.


----------



## Soulslide (1. Oktober 2018)

Badehose schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal auf der Website von Kindshock. Da findest du Explosionszeichnungen aller Stützen mit Teilenummern und auch die Bedienungsanleitung



Danke für den Hinweis.  Habe alles gefunden was ich benötige. Anhand der Zeichnung scheint alle zu passen. Ich versteh zwar nicht wieso KS bei der LEV SI zweiteilige Führungsstifte genommen hat und dann auch noch zum Teil aus Kunststoff.  In dem Video wurde ja die Lev Ci gewartet, daher hatte ich die Bedenken bezgl. der fehlenden Teile.
Habe aber jetzt gesehen wo ich die Gabelpumpe ansetzen muss, (steht auf Seite 40 in der Bedienungsanleitung). Oben unterm Sattel.
Na ja einen Vorteil hatte das Zerlegen der Stütze, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie simpel es ist das Teil zu warten.

Gruß Soul


----------



## Grashalm (1. Oktober 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.  Habe alles gefunden was ich benötige. Anhand der Zeichnung scheint alle zu passen. Ich versteh zwar nicht wieso KS bei der LEV SI zweiteilige Führungsstifte genommen hat und dann auch noch zum Teil aus Kunststoff.  In dem Video wurde ja die Lev Ci gewartet, daher hatte ich die Bedenken bezgl. der fehlenden Teile.
> Habe aber jetzt gesehen wo ich die Gabelpumpe ansetzen muss, (steht auf Seite 40 in der Bedienungsanleitung). Oben unterm Sattel.
> Na ja einen Vorteil hatte das Zerlegen der Stütze, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie simpel es ist das Teil zu warten.
> 
> Gruß Soul


Konntest du denn die Probleme beheben?

Meine Stütze sackt mittlerweile ca 4mm ab und fährt relativ langsam aus, obwohl der Druck bei 200 psi sitzt.


----------



## Soulslide (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe gerade erst gesehen wo ich den Druck überprüfen kann. Werde es heute Abend einmal mit einer Gabelpumpe testen. Den Druck überprüfen und kann dir dann genaueres sagen. Was passiert den bei dir wenn du 240psi drauf gibst, ist es dann besser? Kannst ja später den Druck wieder absenken.

Der Druck in meiner Stütze war bei 130psi. Habe sie auf 240 psi aufgepumpt um zu testen ob das Problem (siehe angefügtes Video) beseitigt wird. Auch bei 240 psi war das Problem noch vorhanden. Also Druck im ausgefahrenen Zustand wieder auf ca. 170psi eingestellt, hat dann im eingefahrenen Zustand ca. 250 psi.


Wenn die Stütze rausfährt, kommt diese nur auf ca. 14,3 cm und sackt dann durch mein Gewicht auf 14cm ein. Wenn ich die Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand mit Hilfe des Auslösers auf ca. 15 cm herausziehen, dann sackt sie anschließend durch mein Gewicht auf ca. 14,3 cm ein. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt es auf dem Video sehen das die Stütze nicht ganz ausfährt.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## Schulle (1. Oktober 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> das neue spectral gibt es nur in boost. ich kann das absoluteblack nur bestens empfehlen, bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> aber ist es nicht umgekehrt? die boost variante hat doch nur die 3mm wölbung, da das heck breiter ist, die kurbel aber gleich bleibt.



Meinst Du das hier?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/a...48-Traction-Kettenblatt-fuer-SRAM-GXP-p58896/

Hat das oval wirklich Vorteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (1. Oktober 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Kennt jemand dieses Problem?



Ich habe das so ähnlich, nur nicht ganz so schlimm, wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben. Eine Druckänderung hat bei mir nichts gebracht.
Schreib den Kindshock Support an: http://11motors.de/
Angeblich 48h Service.


----------



## Narfelchen (1. Oktober 2018)

Also diese paar Milimeter einsacken habe ich auch. Ich hab das unter "is halt so" abgehakt. Würd mich mal interessieren ob das andere auch so denken/gedacht haben. Kurioserweise habe ich heute bei einer längeren Fahrt gehabt, dass der Sattel plötzlich deutlich mehr Kraft wollte um einzufahren. Nich so doll wenn man gerade über nen Fels in nen Steilhang einrollt und dann im Flug versuchen muss den Sitz reinzuhämmern 

Thema Oval: ich spüre einen angenehmen Unterschied bei langsamen Steigungen und bei diesen typischen faaaaast oben auf der Kante Situationen. Das ist aber sehr speziell und ein Hub Upgrade würde wohl bei letzterem deutlicher zu spüren sein. 
An mein zweites Fahrrad habe ich aus Spass nen 30er oval Chainring dran gemacht damit ich Wände vertikal hochfahren kann. Das klappt zwar (fast ) aber für ein 1x11 Setup letztendlich Käse weil man im schnellsten Gang in der Stadt von alten Leuten mit Gehhilfe überholt wird.


----------



## l.o.k.i (2. Oktober 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Konntest du denn die Probleme beheben?
> 
> Meine Stütze sackt mittlerweile ca 4mm ab und fährt relativ langsam aus, obwohl der Druck bei 200 psi sitzt.





Soulslide schrieb:


> Wenn die Stütze rausfährt, kommt diese nur auf ca. 14,3 cm und sackt dann durch mein Gewicht auf 14cm ein. Wenn ich die Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand mit Hilfe des Auslösers auf ca. 15 cm herausziehen, dann sackt sie anschließend durch mein Gewicht auf ca. 14,3 cm ein. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt es auf dem Video sehen das die Stütze nicht ganz ausfährt.



Hatte ich auch. Zuerst ein paar mm aber nach 4-5 Monaten dann schon 15mm. Ueber Canyon zu KS eingeschickt. Nach ca. 2 Wochen repariert zurueck bekommen. Laut Reparaturschein hat die Kartusche Luft gezogen. Soweit ich weiss kann man die Kartusche nicht so ohne weiteres selbst entlueften.

Ich wuerde die Stuetze einfach so fahren und wenn das Bike mal fuer ein paar Wochen nicht gebraut wird (Arbeitsreise, Urlaub...) einschicken.


----------



## Soulslide (2. Oktober 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Ich wuerde die Stuetze einfach so fahren und wenn das Bike mal fuer ein paar Wochen nicht gebraut wird (Arbeitsreise, Urlaub...) einschicken.



 denke dass ich es denke dass ich es genauso machen werde


----------



## superwutze (2. Oktober 2018)

Schulle schrieb:


> Meinst Du das hier?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/a...48-Traction-Kettenblatt-fuer-SRAM-GXP-p58896/
> 
> Hat das oval wirklich Vorteile?


genau das meine ich. ich fahre es mittlerweile seit etwa 300km und bin sehr zufrieden damit. ich finde rundumkurbeln fühlt sich damit natürlicher an, bei langen steigungen bleibt man etwas frischer und es ist merkbar leiser als das original runde sram kettenblatt. und ich hatte nicht mehr das günstige von der standardausstattung drauf. bei schwierigen anstiegen oder auf losem schotter geht einem auch das hinterrad weniger durch. langstreckenerfahrung hab ich noch keine damit.


----------



## Soulslide (2. Oktober 2018)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Laut Reparaturschein hat die Kartusche Luft gezogen. Soweit ich weiss kann man die Kartusche nicht so ohne weiteres selbst entlueften.



http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html#post11005716
Kann ich die Kartusche so wie in der Beschreibung (siehe Link) warten.
Ich weiß das es nicht dieselbe Stütze ist, aber es geht hier nur um die Kartusche, heißt wenn die die Ölkammer öffne sollte dies doch genauso sein.  Ich habe irgendwo auch ein Video gesehen wo jemand mit einer Ballnadel an der Gabelpumpe Luft durch die kleinen Öffnungen an der Kartuschenunterseite gepumpt hat. Ist das bei der LEV Si auch der Fall oder kommt hier nur Öl rein und der Luftdruck wird nur über die Luftkammer (Ventil unter dem Sattel) geregelt. Soweit ich das alles verstanden habe, wird der Luftdruck bei den LEV,s mit Ventil darüber gefüllt und wo kein separates Ventil ist, über die kleine Öffnung an der Verschlußschraube der Kartusche.

Bei meinem Problem sollte es doch ganz leicht sein, da die Stütze noch so gut wie neu ist, reicht es doch wenn ich die Kartusche kurz öffne und etwas Öl (natürlich das richtige) auffülle und anschließend die Kartusche wieder verschließe. Dann nur noch den Druck am Ventil anpassen und fertig. (Also Step 10 und dann direkt Step 13 in der Anleitung)
ODER habe ich da etwas vergessen? Bitte um konstruktive Kritik....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dome23_650b (3. Oktober 2018)

Luft ziehen bei der Sattelstütze passiert anscheinend, wenn man das Rad bei eingefahrener Stützte am sattel hochhebt. Wenn man das lässt sollte sie sehr lange ohne Probleme funktionieren. 
Eine neue Kartusche bekommt man von KS in den ersten 2 Jahren, schreibt dort am besten mal 11Motors an!


----------



## Soulslide (4. Oktober 2018)

Habe gerade kontakt mit 11Motors aufgenommen. Denke das ich die Stütze nächsten Monatg ween es kälter wird einschicke.


----------



## Grashalm (4. Oktober 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Habe gerade kontakt mit 11Motors aufgenommen. Denke das ich die Stütze nächsten Monatg ween es kälter wird einschicke.


Schickst du die Stütze direkt zu 11Motors ohne Umweg über Canyon?


----------



## dome23_650b (4. Oktober 2018)

du kannst auch nur eine neue Kartusche bestellen und die selber einbauen, geht relativ einfach und dauert vllt nur ne halbe STunde und verlierst nicht viel zeit die du fahren könntest


----------



## Soulslide (4. Oktober 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Schickst du die Stütze direkt zu 11Motors ohne Umweg über Canyon?


11 Motors meinte, wenn ich eine Kopie der Rechnung beilege sollte es reichen.



dome23_650b schrieb:


> du kannst auch nur eine neue Kartusche bestellen und die selber einbauen, geht relativ einfach und dauert vllt nur ne halbe STunde und verlierst nicht viel zeit die du fahren könntest



Ich möchte je eine kostenleose Garantiekartusche erhalten. Wenn ich keine Garantie hätte würde ich die Kartusche selber öffnen und neus Öl einfüllen. Die Wartung ist wirklich kein großes Problem.


----------



## EllisGambor (6. Oktober 2018)

Also mein Rad ist jetzt bei Canyon, 2 bis 4 Wochen kann es dauern. Mal abwarten 

Ich habe mit dem guten Mann etwas gequaselt und gesagt das ich gerne ein paar Infos für Forum hätte 

In der Tat handelt es sich bei den verschiedenen Bezeichnungen um unterschiedliche Chargen, er konnte mir aber keine Zuordnung geben, da er damit nichts zutun hat. Jedenfalls sind imo 2 Chargen vom Problem des Risses betroffen und werden ohne wenn und aber ausgetauscht.  Es gibt aber auch noch keinen Fall indem jemand sich mit einer durchgebrochenen Strebe gemeldet hat, jedenfalls nichts was damit zutun hatte und in die Garantie fällt 

Seit diesem Monat rollt wohl alles mit der neusten Charge raus, ob Verkauf oder Garantie alles soll wohl die neue Charge bekommen, bei der ist irgendwo ein V als Markierung wenn ich das Richtig verstanden habe, sobald ich das Rad Wiederhabe schaue ich da mal nach und lasse natürlich Bilder zu neuen Strebe folgen.

Aber was mache ich jetzt solange ohne Rad, im Fitnessstudio am Fahrrad Bunny Hop üben?


----------



## Soulslide (6. Oktober 2018)

danke danke für die Info werde mich auch mal dort anrufen und fragen was die Bezeichnung RA bedeutet hoffe dass meine Strebe noch lange hält.
 Schicke erstmal Schicke erstmal ende nächster Woche mal eine Sattelstütze zu eleven Motors damit sie dort die Kartusche tauschen


----------



## BL110 (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe das Spectral AL 7.0 bulletblue!
Hab mir ne schöne Macke in den Lack reingehauen!
Hat wer einen Plan wo man einen Lackstift in dem dunklen blauton herbekommt??


----------



## Grashalm (8. Oktober 2018)

Im Internet


----------



## wartool (8. Oktober 2018)

Könnte jemand von Euch mal die Tretlagerhöhe eines Rahmens (also vom boden bis Mitte Tretlager bei senkrecht stehendem Bike) in Medium, oder Large messen und mir mitteilen bitte? Falls Ihr andere Reifen montiert habt würde ich das auch gerne wissen, um einen Bezug zum Maß nehmen zu können. Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (9. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir sind es 320mm bei Rahmengröße L und den Standardriefen 2,6".
Solltest du wegen des Spielraums / Bodenfreiheit der Pedale zum Boden in den Kurven etc. fragen, ja ich bin auch schon öffter it den Pedalen aufgesetzt. Ist nicht gerade toll aber man kann versuchen sich eine etwas anderer Fahrweise in engen Kurven anzueignen.


----------



## wartool (9. Oktober 2018)

Danke @Soulslide  - ja, genau aus dem Grund frage ich.. selbst bei Rädern mit 344 stört es mich schon etwas.. wobei ich da auch ne 175er Kurbel fahre.. 

Hmm... schwierig.. nerven würde es mich schon stääändig aufzusetzen. Anpassung der Fahrweise ist grundsätzlich nur in einem gewissen Rahmen möglich - das Gelände gibt es ja vor..


----------



## Soulslide (9. Oktober 2018)

Mit der Anpassung der Fahrweise gebe ich dir recht, ist schon etwas blöd. Habe in der einen oder anderen Situation schon etwas kämpfen müssen, da der Gedanke sich darum dreht, nicht an der nächsten Wurzel, Kante oder ähnliches hängen zu bleiben.
Ich habe mir schon überlegt eine 170 Kurbel zu besorgen und dann die 5mm mit der Sattelstütze auszugleichen, aber ich glaube persönlich nicht daran, das es mit den 5mm getan ist. Daher verwerfe ich diesen Gedanke auch immer rasch.


----------



## Grashalm (9. Oktober 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 320mm bei Rahmengröße L und den Standardriefen 2,6".


Ich komme auf 328 mm Boden <-> Kurbelmitte Rahmen L. Kann nicht nachvollziehen wie du auf 320 kommst!?

Wie auch immer...ich finde die Bodenfreiheit des Spectrals auch als deutlich zu gering. Beim Pedalieren muss man sehr aufpassen. Ich habe mich drauf eingestellt, aber es hemmt definitiv etwas beim fahren.


----------



## Soulslide (9. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht sind es auch 328 oder 326 evtl. auch 329mm. War halt recht früh heute morgen in der dunklen Garage. Aber die 8 mm machen es auch nicht wirklich. Werde es heute noch einmal genau nachmessen.  
 Ich hatte einen Platten LOL.
GRuß
Soul


----------



## SingleTrackie (9. Oktober 2018)

@EllisGambor 

Dito, mein Bike heute eingeschickt und aufs Beste hoffen.

Hab es jetzt eingeschickt wegen:

Kettenstrebe, kleiner Riss hat sich abgezeichnet auf der Schweißnaht (Beim ersten Telefonat "aber das Problem ist doch längste behoben... blabla... die scheinen leider nicht alle auf dem gleichen Wissensstand zu sein. Ich hatte leider nie nen technisch versierten Mitarbeiter am Telefon :/)
Schäden durch loses Hauptlager über dem Tretlager: Abdeckkappe ausgebeult, Achsen im Dämpfer verschoben)
ganz ulkiges Ding, als ich die Fehlersuche des Losen Bolzens beendet hatte, alle Lagerschrauben fest saßen und ich die Kurbel wieder montieren wollte, drehte mir auf einmal eine der Klemmschrauben von der XT- Kurbel durch (trotz Drehmomentschlüssel)... da war wohl bei der Montage nach anziehen der Lager mit 17-25nm der Kerl an der Kurbel und hat das Gewinde glatt rausgeholt... wär ich das selber gewesen, hätte ich die Schande schon zugegeben und mir einfach ne neue Kurbel geholt, aber da waren keine Aluspäne mehr vorhanden und ich fahre so eine XT- Kurbel schon 3 Jahre... die kann man schon gut anknallen, aber das Gewinde da rauszuquetschen brauch schon nen guten Hebel 

Also hoffen aufs Beste und das alles mit gewisser Sorgfalt erledigt wird! bye bye Bike


----------



## Soulslide (9. Oktober 2018)

Hab mich mal selber an meine Sattelstütze getraut und jetzt ist mir das ganze Öl ausgelaufen. Würde die Kartusche gerne öffnen und wieder neus 5WT Öl einfüllen. Leider bkommen ich den untersen Ring nicht auf. Ich habe das Gefühl das die Verschraubung mit einer kleinen Madenschraube gesichert ist. Kann mir jemand sagen wofür dieses Loch bei der Lev Si ist. Sitzt hier eine Madenschraube drin oder kann ich den Verschlussring so öffnen.

Danke im Vorfeld


----------



## EllisGambor (9. Oktober 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> @EllisGambor
> 
> Dito, mein Bike heute eingeschickt und aufs Beste hoffen.
> 
> ...



Drück dir die Daumen. 

Bei mir schon 3 Tage, wieso haben die sich noch nicht gemeldet wielange dauern den 2 bis 4 Wochen


----------



## Alpini (9. Oktober 2018)

wartool schrieb:


> Könnte jemand von Euch mal die Tretlagerhöhe eines Rahmens (also vom boden bis Mitte Tretlager bei senkrecht stehendem Bike) in Medium, oder Large messen und mir mitteilen bitte? Falls Ihr andere Reifen montiert habt würde ich das auch gerne wissen, um einen Bezug zum Maß nehmen zu können. Danke!!!


Bei meinem AL 7:0 in Gr. M alles noch original sind es 325 mm. 
25 mm weiniger als bei meinem alten. Ich setze auch öfters mit den Pedalen an Stellen auf die bisher kein Problem waren.
Ob man sich daran gewöhnen kann, Fahrtechnik hin oder her ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (10. Oktober 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hab mich mal selber an meine Sattelstütze getraut und jetzt ist mir das ganze Öl ausgelaufen. Würde die Kartusche gerne öffnen und wieder neus 5WT Öl einfüllen. Leider bkommen ich den untersen Ring nicht auf. Ich habe das Gefühl das die Verschraubung mit einer kleinen Madenschraube gesichert ist. Kann mir jemand sagen wofür dieses Loch bei der Lev Si ist. Sitzt hier eine Madenschraube drin oder kann ich den Verschlussring so öffnen.
> 
> Danke im Vorfeld



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann musst du bei KS mit nem Stiftschlüssel arbeiten um die untere gelochte Scheibe zu demontieren, deswegen ist die gelocht. Ist bei mir aber schon ne Weile her...Bitte korrigiert mich falls ich Schmarrn schreibe. Manual wäre halt ne feine Sache


----------



## Soulslide (10. Oktober 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort ich bekomme die Scheibe aber gar nicht gelöst daher vermute ich dass diese durch das kleine Loch an der Seite mit einer Madenschraube gesichert ist ich habe schon verschiedene Inbusschlüssel getestet leider drehen diese alle durch daher dachte ich ob jemand weiß wofür dieses kleine Loch an der Seite ist.


----------



## Soulslide (10. Oktober 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort ich bekomme die Scheibe aber gar nicht gelöst daher vermute ich dass diese durch das kleine Loch an der Seite mit einer Madenschraube gesichert ist ich habe schon verschiedene Inbusschlüssel getestet leider drehen diese alle durch daher dachte ich ob jemand weiß wofür dieses kleine Loch an der Seite ist.



Ich zitiere mal meine eigenen Beitrag. Habe mir das ganze mal unter der Lupe angeschaut.

Die Hülse geht bestimmt 2mm in den Verschlussstopfen / Ring hinein.

Die Hülse läßt sich auch nicht drehen.
Ich denke das sie eingeschlagen wurde und als Einmalsicherung für den Verschlussring dient. Das würde bedeuten, dass man diesen nicht mehr so leicht öffnen kann wie früher.
Man könnte falls die Garantie erlischt diese einfach 1mm tief ausbohren, so dass der Stift nur noch im Inneren Verschussstopfen sitzt. Diesen kann man dann wieder mit dem richtigen Werkzeug öffnen. Anschließend die Kartusche warten und wieder verschließen. Falls man den Verschluss wieder sichern möchte müsste man ein 2 oder 3mm Gewinde einschneiden und mit einer Madenschraube sichern.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass KS den Splint (eingeschlagen) als Sicherung eingebaut hat damit man die Kartusche nicht so ohne weiteres warten kann.
Kann mir jemand meine Vermutung bestätigen. Das ganze gilt z.Z. nur für die LEV SI. Nur diese Stütze hat laut Explosionszeichnung dieses Loch.

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Gruß
Soul


----------



## filiale (10. Oktober 2018)

Da es hier doch recht Canyon lastig ist, stelle Deine Frage doch auch mal hier, da sind alle vertreten, egal welcher Bikehersteller, da erreichst Du mehr Leute: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/tech-talk.5/


----------



## Soulslide (10. Oktober 2018)

Da hast du sicherlich recht habe es auch schon dort gepostet und werde hier mal weniger über die Kind Shock anfragen.


----------



## aimbottle (10. Oktober 2018)

Da ja vermutlich bald die 2019er Modelle vorgestellt werden dürften:

Noch "schnell" zuschlagen und ein 2018er Spectral AL 6.0 mitnehmen oder besser warten und das Beste für 2019 hoffen?

Was meint Ihr? 

VG

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. Oktober 2018)

Kommt darauf an was Du für eine Erwartungshaltung / Wünsche an die 2019er Modelle hast.


----------



## aimbottle (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich erwarte, dass der Rahmen identisch bleibt (evtl. mit Qualitätsverbesserungen?) und sich wenn überhaupt nur was bei den Komponenten, bzw. bei den Preisen tun wird.

Die Frage, die mir meine Glaskugel bisher nicht beantworten wollte ist halt, ob sich das Gesamtpaket verbessert, oder ob da evtl. auch Rückschritte zu erwarten sind...


----------



## Grashalm (11. Oktober 2018)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Da ja vermutlich bald die 2019er Modelle vorgestellt werden dürften:
> 
> Noch "schnell" zuschlagen und ein 2018er Spectral AL 6.0 mitnehmen oder besser warten und das Beste für 2019 hoffen?
> 
> ...


Jetzt kaufen, dann hast du bis Frühling 2019 alle Probleme beseitigt 

Scherz..so schlimm ist es nicht.

Mein Spectral im Wald


----------



## .jan (11. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schönes Bild!!


----------



## aimbottle (12. Oktober 2018)

... bestellt. Jetzt heisst's warten bis verschickt wird (laut Bestellbestätigung so rund um Neujahr...). 
Falls in der Zwischenzeit ein besseres neues Modell kommt, kann man ja stornieren.


----------



## greg12 (13. Oktober 2018)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Da ja vermutlich bald die 2019er Modelle vorgestellt werden dürften:
> 
> Noch "schnell" zuschlagen und ein 2018er Spectral AL 6.0 mitnehmen oder besser warten und das Beste für 2019 hoffen?
> 
> ...


Würde das 18er nehmen, beim 19 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß dass es nur mehr mit nx eagle kommt!


----------



## aimbottle (13. Oktober 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> Würde das 18er nehmen, beim 19 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß dass es nur mehr mit nx eagle kommt!



Japp. Genau das war der Grund warum ich gestern bestellt habe...


----------



## AndreasMayer (13. Oktober 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> Würde das 18er nehmen, beim 19 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß dass es nur mehr mit nx eagle kommt!


Woran machst du das fest.wieso sollte das so sein?
Grüße Andreas


----------



## .jan (13. Oktober 2018)

Ganz klasse. Weil es mich genervt hat, dass die M3 Inbusschrauben der Hauptlagerabdeckung Rost angesetzt haben, habe ich die Stahlschrauben vorhin durch welche aus Aluminium ersetzt. Muss ja nichs halten, dachte ich mir. Beim vorsichtigen Anziehen reißt bei einer der Kopf ab, jetzt steckt der Rest der Schraube im Gewinde des Hinterbaus fest. Zu kurz, um mit einer Zange ranzukommen. Hat jemand eine zündende Idee, wie ich den Rest da wieder rausbekomme? Ich könnte speien...


----------



## Soulslide (13. Oktober 2018)

Mit einem links Drill kleines Loch rein bohren und dann eine Art Schraube mit Linksgewinde hinein drehen.
Damit kannst du damit kannst du dann die versenkte Schraube ganz einfach rausdrehen.
Such mal im Netz nach Linksbohrer
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (13. Oktober 2018)

Linksausdreher, kenne ich. Ich bekomme nur den Gewinderest nicht plan gefeilt, um körnen und anschließend bohren zu können. Ist ja alles sehr eng da.


----------



## greg12 (14. Oktober 2018)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Woran machst du das fest.wieso sollte das so sein?
> Grüße Andreas


Aus gründen des Sparens? Die Bikes werden seit Jahren teurer oder zum selben Tarif schlechter ausgestattet! 
Canyon wird am Preis bei diesem wichtigen Modell in der 2,5k klasse eher nichts anpassen sondern einfach die Ausstattung adaptieren. Das passt die billige nx eagle perfekt. Siehe das billigste Lux Modell!


----------



## Tbuschi (15. Oktober 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> Würde das 18er nehmen, beim 19 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß dass es nur mehr mit nx eagle kommt!



Ich kann das nur vermuten, es wird vielleicht im unteren Preissegment die NX geben und bei den höheren Modellen dann GX oder besser verbaute SRAM Komponenten.

Beim Exceed zu sehen oder beim neuen Neuron wird dann auch ein Mix aus Schaltwerk GX und Trigger NX verbaut. Preisfrage eher...
Zum Schluss ist bestimmt für alle etwas dabei.


----------



## AndreasMayer (16. Oktober 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> Aus gründen des Sparens? Die Bikes werden seit Jahren teurer oder zum selben Tarif schlechter ausgestattet!
> Canyon wird am Preis bei diesem wichtigen Modell in der 2,5k klasse eher nichts anpassen sondern einfach die Ausstattung adaptieren. Das passt die billige nx eagle perfekt. Siehe das billigste Lux Modell!


Hallo Greg.ich hatte deine Aussage nicht richtig gelesen

Du hast natürlich Recht es ist sehr wahrscheinlich das es so kommt.

Zur nx kann ich aber nix negatives sagen. Ich fahre die auch am Endurobike.  Bis jetzt alles top.


----------



## Narfelchen (16. Oktober 2018)

@.jan Als staatlich geprüfter Gewindekaputtmacher habe ich mich schon ein paar mal mit dem Gedanken getragen sowas hier mal auszuprobieren. Eventuell eine Idee für dein Problem (Knetmetall)?





#edit: Wenn wir beim Thema sind. Kennt jemand einen Hersteller für gute/haltbare Aftermarket Bolzen? Ich fahre aus Gesundheitsgründen gerne die Specialized Contour Grips https://www.specialized.com/us/en/contour-xc-grips/p/130375?color=219997-130375 und die mitgelieferten Bolzen sind aus Wackelpudding.


----------



## dome23_650b (16. Oktober 2018)

Eine Frage an das geballte Wissen wegen dem neuen Spectral!

Hat jemand seine Gabel welche ja standardmäßig 150mm Federweg hat auf 160 getravelt oder gegen eine mit 160mm getauscht?


----------



## Lionking089 (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde auch noch gerne eine Frage los werden. Weiß zufällig jemand wie viel Rise der verbaute Aeffect im 6.0 hat? Ich finde diese Info nirgends und laut Raceface gibt es den ja mit 10mm und 20mm.


----------



## Kai5871 (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, war heute auf der Canyonseite. Bei den Aluminium Spectral steht als Federweg vorne jetzt 160 mm drin. Schreibfehler, neuer grösserer Federweg oder schon immer so?


----------



## Grashalm (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke es ist ein Fehler. Bisher hat das AL definitiv 150mm an der Pike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (16. Oktober 2018)

Lionking089 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch noch gerne eine Frage los werden. Weiß zufällig jemand wie viel Rise der verbaute Aeffect im 6.0 hat? Ich finde diese Info nirgends und laut Raceface gibt es den ja mit 10mm und 20mm.



Meiner am CF 8.0 hat 20 mm, steht irgendwo auf dem Lenker drauf. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass am AL 6.0 der gleiche verbaut ist.


----------



## Grashalm (16. Oktober 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Linksausdreher, kenne ich. Ich bekomme nur den Gewinderest nicht plan gefeilt, um körnen und anschließend bohren zu können. Ist ja alles sehr eng da.


Alu brauchst du nicht körnen. Versuche mal mit einem Bohrer einen Ansatz zu finden. Oder ggf kommst du mit einem Dremel an die Schraube um sie etwas plan zu schleifen.

Alternativ: Die Abdeckung hält auch sehr gut nur mit einer bzw. zwei Schrauben.


----------



## .jan (16. Oktober 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Alu brauchst du nicht körnen. Versuche mal mit einem Bohrer einen Ansatz zu finden. Oder ggf kommst du mit einem Dremel an die Schraube um sie etwas plan zu schleifen.
> 
> Alternativ: Die Abdeckung hält auch sehr gut nur mit einer bzw. zwei Schrauben.



So werde ich es wohl mal versuchen, wenn ich die Muße dazu habe. Momentan hält sie mit zwei Schrauben und einem eingeklebten dritten Schraubenkopf. Auch sehr schick.


----------



## BL110 (17. Oktober 2018)

Habe das spectral al 7.0.
War letzte woche in Winterber im Bikepark und bin eigentlich nur die flowcontry richtig gefahren und kurz bevor wir nachhause wollten  ist mir die hinterachse rausgesprungen und das Hinterrad hatte sich verkanntet !
Könnte sich der Hinterbau oder das Laufrad verzogen haben oder etwas anderes kaput gegangen sein?
Und warum ist die achse überhaupt rausgesprungen?

Danke für Antworten


----------



## Grashalm (17. Oktober 2018)

Höchstwahrscheinlich: Weil du sie nicht fest genug angezogen hattest. 

Da hast du ja echt viel Glück gehabt. 

Die anderen Fragen kannst du nur du beantworten. Theoretisch kann viel passieren. Praktisch ist wahrscheinlich nichts passiert.


----------



## BL110 (17. Oktober 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich: Weil du sie nicht fest genug angezogen hattest.



Ja denke ich auch 

gut müsste eigentlich nichts passiert sein weil das fahrrad fährt sich noch top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (17. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du das Fahrrad noch neu hast überprüfen bitte alle Schrauben Canyon hat diese nicht alle richtig angezogen.
Bei mir waren viele bei mir waren viele schrauben lose (Am Rad natürlich).


----------



## BL110 (17. Oktober 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Wenn du das Fahrrad noch neu hast überprüfen bitte alle Schrauben Canyon hat diese nicht alle richtig angezogen.
> Bei mir waren viele bei mir waren viele schrauben lose (Am Rad natürlich).


Ja ist richtig 
Aber die achse hatte ich nachgezogen


----------



## Soulslide (17. Oktober 2018)

Meine hatte sich nach dem ersten nachziehen auch wieder gelöst.
Muss wirklich richtig bombenfest sein.


----------



## Tbuschi (18. Oktober 2018)

BL110 schrieb:


> Habe das spectral al 7.0.
> War letzte woche in Winterber im Bikepark und bin eigentlich nur die flowcontry richtig gefahren und kurz bevor wir nachhause wollten  ist mir die hinterachse rausgesprungen und das Hinterrad hatte sich verkanntet !
> Könnte sich der Hinterbau oder das Laufrad verzogen haben oder etwas anderes kaput gegangen sein?
> Und warum ist die achse überhaupt rausgesprungen?
> ...



Ich wünsche Dir das bei der Aktion nichts kaputt gegangen ist .

Wegen Anzugsdrehmomenten und Schrauben an diesem Spectral....ohhhh haaa, ich musste manche Schrauben nachziehen, andere erstmal lösen unter knarzen und quietschen um diese dann neu mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anzuziehen.

Bestätigen kann ich aber, das besonders die Schrauben im Hauptlager (main pivot) sich nach einer Aktion im BikePark, auch wenn es nur die Flow Line ist in Winterberg, komplett lose sind, da ist kein Drehmoment mehr vorhanden gewesen bei mir und die Halteschrauben des Dämpfers lösen sich bei mir leicht nach einer solchen Fahrt ( da ist aber noch Drehmoment vorhanden).

Danke das es solche Foren gibt, sonst hätte ich nie die schwarze Lagerabdeckung abgeschraubt und einfach mal nachgezogen. 
Eigentlich bin ich gar nicht so der Schrauber, doch durch meinen BestBikeSchrauber ( Freund) bekomme ich so einiges mit was man so machen sollte und durch das Forum kommen immer wieder gute Ergänzungen.

Ich hoffe, dass sich dies mit der Zeit einspielt, denn ich kenne auch Canyon Räder da sind die Schrauben immer fest....

Gute Fahrt allen.


----------



## crossy-pietro (18. Oktober 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich gar nicht so der Schrauber, doch durch meinen BestBikeSchrauber ( Freund) bekomme ich so einiges mit was man so machen sollte



 



Tbuschi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass sich dies mit der Zeit einspielt, denn ich kenne auch Canyon Räder da sind die Schrauben immer fest....



 Richtig, z.Bsp. an meinem 7.9. Ein befreundeter Canyon-MA hat mir sogar mal den Tipp gegeben, den Bolzen am Rockerarm/Sitzrohr etwas zu lösen = besseres Ansprechverhalten.

Das denke ich auch - mit der Zeit "setzt" sich das alles bisi.


----------



## Kreiswalker (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich hoffe ich freu mich nicht zu früh, aber bei meinem 6.0 hat sich nach 5 Monaten und ca. 50 intensive km pro Woche so langsam ein stabiler Zustand eingestellt. Kein Knarzen und kein Schraubenlösen mehr. Unter Anderem hatte ich den Riss in der Kettenstrebe, schwergängige Dämpfergleitlager und damit Lösen der Dämpferschrauben, Lösen der Mutter der KindShox Sattelstütze, Lösen der antriebsseitigen Hauptlagerschraube (diese steht noch unter permanenter Beobachtung) und Lösen und Knarzen an der Madenschraube der Sattelklemme. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, der Canyon-Service ist zwar sehr träge, aber wenn man ne Antwort bekommt, ist es immer sehr entgegenkommend.

Edit: Jetz macht das bike einfach nur noch Spaß


----------



## Kingster (18. Oktober 2018)

Kreiswalker schrieb:


> Lösen der Mutter der KindShox Sattelstütze



@Kreiswalker:  Darf ich fragen wie dieses Thema gelöste wurde? Ist ärgerlicherweise auch bei mir so.


----------



## Kreiswalker (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mir einen Fahradschlauch um die Mutter gewickelt und dann mit der Hand so fest wie möglich angezogen. Ein Profi würde einen Bandschlüssel benutzen. Ich glaub manche haben auch mittelfeste Schraubensicherung verwendet. Das wollt ich nicht, damit ich keine Schwierigkeiten hab, wenn ich die Mutter mal lösen muss.


----------



## Kingster (18. Oktober 2018)

Danke, wie vermutet nicht über Canyon oder KS, sondern das Problem selbst gefixt. Ich werde es dann auch mit einem Bandschlüssel versuchen.


----------



## klongidonki (18. Oktober 2018)

Hi, auch von mir 2 Fragen. Spectral AL 5.0 hier.
1) Habe mir von Zefal das NoMud bestellt für hinten um dann festzustellen das die kleine Klemme zu kurz und die Lange zu lang ist + die Reifen sind zu breit. Hat hier jemand hinten einen ernst zu nehmendes Schutzblech dran und wenn ja welches. Vorn bin ich mit dem großen Mudhugger sehr zufrieden nur für hinten war ich da optisch nicht so begeistert.

2) Hebel der Variosattel Gibts da ne günstige Alternative irgendwo? Also gerade das man über Kopf immer das Fahrrad auf dem Hebel abstellt ist ziemlich doof. Nach 2-3 mal sieht die jetzt achon voll ramponiert aus.

Vg Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superwutze (19. Oktober 2018)

klongidonki schrieb:


> 1) Habe mir von Zefal das NoMud bestellt für hinten um dann festzustellen das die kleine Klemme zu kurz und die Lange zu lang ist + die Reifen sind zu breit. Hat hier jemand hinten einen ernst zu nehmendes Schutzblech dran und wenn ja welches. Vorn bin ich mit dem großen Mudhugger sehr zufrieden nur für hinten war ich da optisch nicht so begeistert.


ich habe vorne und hinten den mudhugger fr drauf, hinten leicht zugeschnitten. der hintere schützt die gesamte federmechanik perfekt, der vordere auch ein wenig mein gesicht .


----------



## Soulslide (19. Oktober 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> hinten leicht zugeschnitten. .


 Vielleicht gibt es ein Foto dazu dann kann der ein oder andere es sich besser vorstellen


----------



## klongidonki (19. Oktober 2018)

Und das schleift voll eingefedert nicht? Ich hatte letztens hier oder woanders ein bild gesehen wo so ein kleiner mudguard sich hinten durch den lack vom sattelrohr gearbeitet hat mangels Abstand. 

Dann wird es aber wohl auf den mudhugger hinten auch hinauslaufen. Bild fänd ich auch spannend


----------



## superwutze (19. Oktober 2018)

fotos von meinem rad gibts schon einige hier im thread, daher hier nur detailbilder vom hinteren mudhugger:

   
sorry wegen der lichtverhältnisse 
der zuschnitt ist nur am unteren ende bei der kettenstrebe. der dämpfer hat 60mm hub, der mudhugger hat fast 70mm abstand zur sattelstütze, da kann nichts scheuern. ich fahre das jetzt seit über 1500km so und bin sehr damit zufrieden. ob schnee, salziges schmelzwasser, schlamm oder hundedreck, in der federung war bisher noch nichts davon. 
und für genauhinschauer: der neue hinterreifen wartet bereits auf die montage


----------



## Soulslide (19. Oktober 2018)

danke danke für die netten Bilder. Bezüglich deines Reifenprofil finde ich das der Hinterreifen noch fast neuwertig aussieht.  Ich würde da noch lange nicht wechseln, ist aber Geschmackssache jeder so wie er möchte.


----------



## Tbuschi (20. Oktober 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> danke danke für die netten Bilder. Bezüglich deines Reifenprofil finde ich das der Hinterreifen noch fast neuwertig aussieht.  Ich würde da noch lange nicht wechseln, ist aber Geschmackssache jeder so wie er möchte.



Das sollte doch ein Nobby sein, der steht doch gut im Fleisch .

Der rutscht noch paar Pfädcher 

allen ein schönes WE


----------



## Narfelchen (20. Oktober 2018)

klongidonki schrieb:


> 2) Hebel der Variosattel Gibts da ne günstige Alternative irgendwo? Also gerade das man über Kopf immer das Fahrrad auf dem Hebel abstellt ist ziemlich doof. Nach 2-3 mal sieht die jetzt achon voll ramponiert aus.



Günstig ist anders, aber ich hab sie gegen ne KS Southpaw  von https://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/sattelstuetzen-zubehoer-8980/l-24/p-1 getauscht.


----------



## dome23_650b (22. Oktober 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Günstig ist anders, aber ich hab sie gegen ne KS Southpaw  von https://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/sattelstuetzen-zubehoer-8980/l-24/p-1 getauscht.



schwierig wenn man 2x11 fährt...

ich würd eh auf 1x11 umbauen, kostet wenig und reicht vollkommen aus und sieht "cleaner" aus und dann kann man auch so einen Remotehebel ohne Probleme dran schrauben


----------



## s4hne (22. Oktober 2018)

Hi liebe Community,

ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral 8.0. Mir ist nach der ersten Tour aufgefallen, dass es am Übergang der oberen Dämpferaufnahme eine seltsame Stelle unter dem Lack des Carbonrahmen gibt.
Ich befürchte es könnte eine Sollbruchstelle sein. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen und seine Einschätzung dazu mit mir teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TractionBronson (22. Oktober 2018)

s4hne schrieb:


> Hi liebe Community,
> 
> ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral 8.0. Mir ist nach der ersten Tour aufgefallen, dass es am Übergang der oberen Dämpferaufnahme eine seltsame Stelle unter dem Lack des Carbonrahmen gibt.
> Ich befürchte es könnte eine Sollbruchstelle sein. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen und seine Einschätzung dazu mit mir teilen.



Die Spectral Carbonrahmen sind aus UD-Carbon. Das sieht so aus. Keine Panik mit deinem Rahmen ist alles in Ordnung. 
Schau dir den Rahmen mal genauer an und du wirst noch mehr solche Schlieren sehen. Ansonsten Google mal UD-Carbon. Das sollte dich beruhigen


----------



## Soulslide (22. Oktober 2018)

Auch wenn ich nicht viel Ahnung von Carbon habe, für mich sieht das aber nicht gerade in Ordnung aus. Würde auch etwas beunruhigt sein. Frag doch einfach mal bei Canyon nach was die dazu sagen, was sagen die denn zuu deinen Fotos?


----------



## EllisGambor (22. Oktober 2018)

Also für mich sieht das auch nicht normal aus


----------



## Velo-X (22. Oktober 2018)

Das sieht absolut normal aus.


----------



## filiale (22. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man in das Bild reinzoomt sieht man eine Delle und abgeplatzten Lack. Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit dem typischen UD Carbon look zu tun. Ist die Oberfläche glatt oder spürt man die Delle ?


----------



## sorny (22. Oktober 2018)

Oha, Canyon muss wohl die Alu Wmn Spectrals zurückpfeifen 
https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2018/canyon-recalls-mountain-bikes-due-to-crash-hazard-recall-alert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TractionBronson (23. Oktober 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn man in das Bild reinzoomt sieht man eine Delle und abgeplatzten Lack. Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit dem typischen UD Carbon look zu tun. Ist die Oberfläche glatt oder spürt man die Delle ?



sehe ich beides nicht. UD Carbon kann schon ziemlich wild aussehen. Kenne das aus anderen Bereichen auch
Da muss man schon oft 2-3mal hingucken ob da nicht doch was ist.
Aber klar checken lassen kann man es natürlich trotzdem


----------



## EllisGambor (23. Oktober 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Oha, Canyon muss wohl die Alu Wmn Spectrals zurückpfeifen
> https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2018/canyon-recalls-mountain-bikes-due-to-crash-hazard-recall-alert



Nicht nur die auch die:
Cf 9. 0pro
Cf 8. 0
Alu 6.0
Und dann die
Cf Wmn 7. 0
 Alu Wmn 6

Verkaufszeitraum Dezember 2017 bis Juni 2018


----------



## Tbuschi (23. Oktober 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Oha, Canyon muss wohl die Alu Wmn Spectrals zurückpfeifen
> https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2018/canyon-recalls-mountain-bikes-due-to-crash-hazard-recall-alert



Da geht es doch um den schon bekannten Kettenstrebenbruch der vorkommen kann, oder sehe ich das falsch?

EllisGambor hat das ja oben schon genauer beschrieben, das es nicht nur die Women Modelle sind.

Sorry wenn ich das nochmal frage, konnte man nun die neuen Kettenstreben von den die vielleicht reißen unterscheiden?

Danke.


----------



## greg12 (23. Oktober 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Da geht es doch um den schon bekannten Kettenstrebenbruch der vorkommen kann, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> EllisGambor hat das ja oben schon genauer beschrieben, das es nicht nur die Women Modelle sind.
> 
> ...


das wirklich spannende daran ist, das in den usa ein rückruf erfolgt. 
in europa nur im schadensfall getauscht wird. sollte zu denken geben!


----------



## EllisGambor (23. Oktober 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Da geht es doch um den schon bekannten Kettenstrebenbruch der vorkommen kann, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> EllisGambor hat das ja oben schon genauer beschrieben, das es nicht nur die Women Modelle sind.
> 
> ...



Sobald meins fertig ist werde ich das bei Canyon, bei der Abholung nachfragen und evtl zeigen lassen. 
Meins sollte diese Woche fertig werden, aber ich bin ab Donnerstag bis Mittwoch im Urlaub also denke mal das ich wenn alles gut geht nächste Woche Freitag mehr sagen kann.

Und ja es geht um die Strebe in dem Link.


----------



## EllisGambor (23. Oktober 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> das wirklich spannende daran ist, das in den usa ein rückruf erfolgt.
> in europa nur im schadensfall getauscht wird. sollte zu denken geben!


Frage ich dann auch mal nach


----------



## s4hne (23. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt keine abgeplatzte Stelle am Lack und auch keine Unebenheit oder eine Delle. Wenn ich mit dem Finger drüber streiche, dann ist die Stelle absolut glatt. Das sieht durch die Reflexion im Lack wahrscheinlich ein bisschen danach aus.

Ich werde Mal mit Canyon telefonieren.

Bezüglich der Schweißnaht an der Kettenstrebe hat man mir bei der Lieferung meines Spectral Anfang September versichert, dass ich mir keine Gedanken mehr darum machen müsse, da alle defekten Teile ausgetauscht wurden.


----------



## crossy-pietro (23. Oktober 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> das wirklich spannende daran ist, das in den usa ein rückruf erfolgt.
> in europa nur im schadensfall getauscht wird. sollte zu denken geben!



In der Tat.
Es KÖNNTE das Gefühl einer Zweiklassen-Behandlung entstehen...
Ich habe bei einer Werksführung in KO vor ein paar Jahren mal die Frage gestellt, warum sie nicht in die Staaten expandieren - bei der Führung war auch der Chef der QS dabei - er sagte, dass man "Angst" wegen der horrenden Schadenersatz-Forderungen dort hätte...


----------



## superwutze (23. Oktober 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> das wirklich spannende daran ist, das in den usa ein rückruf erfolgt.
> in europa nur im schadensfall getauscht wird. sollte zu denken geben!


ich sehe das auch eher entspannt, da geht es nur um das bisher bekannte unter berücksichtigung der eher praxisfernen amerikanischen verbraucherschutzregeln.


> Incidents/Injuries:
> The firm is aware of 20 chainstays cracking which could lead to failures. No injuries have been reported.


das klingt doch eher beruhigend.


----------



## greg12 (23. Oktober 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> ich sehe das auch eher entspannt, da geht es nur um das bisher bekannte unter berücksichtigung der eher praxisfernen amerikanischen verbraucherschutzregeln.
> 
> das klingt doch eher beruhigend.


naja praxisfern ist das wohl nicht wenn der hersteller sein offensichtliches problemprodukt zurückruft um die erwünschten und erkauften produkteigenschaften wiederherzustellen...
in deutschland wird nur auf initiative des betroffenen kunden reagiert. als gebrauchtkäufer des bikes hast bei nicht getauschten streben im schadensfall dann auch noch das nachsehen...
konstruktive mängel müssten vom hersteller durch einen rückruf der betroffenen serien behoben werden. und zwar bei allen bikes egal ob bereits ein schaden aufgetreten ist oder nicht.
und zwar ohne wenn und aber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TractionBronson (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mich nochmal ein bisschen durch die Seiten gescrollt. Habe oft von einem nicht identifizierbaren Knarzen gelesen.
Hatte ich am Anfang auch, beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus.
Der Witz dabei: Es war die Bremsleitung, welche durch das Einfedern, an der Sitzstrebe 'kratzte'. Die Resonanz war dann über den Rahmen so laut, dass ich ewig gebraucht hatte bis ich es gefunden habe. Die Leitung war etwas zu stark gespannt, habe dann unterm Tretlager etwas die Leitung zurück geschoben. Isolierband oder Gummi-Kabelschützer (gibts von Birzman) haben das Problem dann beseitigt.
Vielleicht gib es ja noch jemanden dem das ganze hilft.


----------



## el martn (23. Oktober 2018)

s4hne schrieb:


> Hi liebe Community,
> 
> ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral 8.0. Mir ist nach der ersten Tour aufgefallen, dass es am Übergang der oberen Dämpferaufnahme eine seltsame Stelle unter dem Lack des Carbonrahmen gibt.
> Ich befürchte es könnte eine Sollbruchstelle sein. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen und seine Einschätzung dazu mit mir teilen.



Lass dich noch kirre machen von den... egal.
Das ist ganz normales UD Gewebe. In der Tat etwas unglücklich gelegt und fotografiert. Wenn die Oberfläche eben ist und kein Lack abplatzt... viel Spaß weiterhin mit deinem Rad


----------



## filiale (23. Oktober 2018)

Wenn es keine gefühlte Delle ist und auch der Abplatzer keiner ist, dann wäre ich entspannt.


----------



## _todde_ (23. Oktober 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> In der Tat.
> Es KÖNNTE das Gefühl einer Zweiklassen-Behandlung entstehen...
> Ich habe bei einer Werksführung in KO vor ein paar Jahren mal die Frage gestellt, warum sie nicht in die Staaten expandieren - bei der Führung war auch der Chef der QS dabei - er sagte, dass man "Angst" wegen der horrenden Schadenersatz-Forderungen dort hätte...


Einfach mal seinen job richtig machen, dann braucht man auch keine Ängste vor etwaigen Forderungen zu haben.


----------



## filiale (23. Oktober 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Einfach mal seinen job richtig machen, dann braucht man auch keine Ängste vor etwaigen Forderungen zu haben.



Wenn es stimmt daß beim Schweißen in China etwas schief gelaufen ist, dann ist es erstmal kein Fehler von Canyon sondern vom Zulieferer. Natürlich ist Canyon in der Haftung, aber die müssen das ausbaden was in China falsch gemacht wurde.
Radon hatte auch lange Zeit das Problem beim Slide einer sich rausdrehenden Schraube vom Hauptlager. Da hieß es seitens Radon daß es sehr schwer sei mit China zu kommunizieren und denen zu erklären daß diese Schraube ohne Fett und statt dessen mit Schraubensicherung eingedreht werden muß.


----------



## S-H-A (24. Oktober 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn es stimmt daß beim Schweißen in China etwas schief gelaufen ist, dann ist es erstmal kein Fehler von Canyon sondern vom Zulieferer. Natürlich ist Canyon in der Haftung, aber die müssen das ausbaden was in China falsch gemacht wurde.
> Radon hatte auch lange Zeit das Problem beim Slide einer sich rausdrehenden Schraube vom Hauptlager. Da hieß es seitens Radon daß es sehr schwer sei mit China zu kommunizieren und denen zu erklären daß diese Schraube ohne Fett und statt dessen mit Schraubensicherung eingedreht werden muß.



Fast alle Rahmen kommen aus China bzw. Taiwan. Selbst Speci, SC etc.. Bei den allermeisten funktioniert es sehr gut. Nur Canyon verkackt es wieder. Darf ja nix kosten. Diesmal wird es aber teuer. Gut so. Das die endlich mal Konsequenzen zu spüren bekommen. War imho nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es in den USA soweit ist.


----------



## SingleTrackie (24. Oktober 2018)

s4hne schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Schweißnaht an der Kettenstrebe hat man mir bei der Lieferung meines Spectral Anfang September versichert, dass ich mir keine Gedanken mehr darum machen müsse, da alle defekten Teile ausgetauscht wurden.



Ohne Dich verrückt machen zu wollen. Das wurde mir im Mai auch gesagt und als ich die gerissene Kettenstrebe reklamieren wollte, kam übers Telefon nochmal ein "aber das Problem ist eigentlich behoben". Also einfach im Auge behalten und hoffen 

Also meins ist jetzt 2 Wochen bei Canyon und es soll wohl noch 1-2 Wochen brauchen nach letzter Nachfrage. Die scheinen einiges zu tun zu haben bei einer Gesamtbearbeitungszeit von 4-5 Wochen. Ich guck mir das Teil danach auch mal genau an und vllt. gibts ja Hinweise, wie man die neuen Kettenstreben erkennen kann 

Mich ärgerts am meisten, dass die Mitarbeiter einen mit den Kinderkrankheiten (unwissend) angelogen haben. Wären die ehrlich gewesen, wärs doch das Strive 6.0 geworden, Shapeshifter raus und fertig. Ich wollte das Spectral, weil es durchdachte Details bietet, kein Schnickschnack dran ist (Shapeshifter) und durch die abdeckkappen lagerschonend sein sollte.


----------



## EllisGambor (24. Oktober 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Also meins ist jetzt 2 Wochen bei Canyon und es soll wohl noch 1-2 Wochen brauchen nach letzter Nachfrage. Die scheinen einiges zu tun zu haben bei einer Gesamtbearbeitungszeit von 4-5 Wochen. Ich guck mir das Teil danach auch mal genau an und vllt. gibts ja Hinweise, wie man die neuen Kettenstreben erkennen kann



Denen sind die Streben ausgegangen, die neuen sollen am 7.11 eintreffen, hatte gestern ein längeres Telefonat mit denen


----------



## SingleTrackie (24. Oktober 2018)

Das ist schon der hammer 

ich hab immer garnet solange Bock mit denen zu reden, dass man solche Infos bekommt. Dann könnten die sich ja mal in der Zwischzeit um die anderen Sachen kümmern 

Was erzählen Die sonst noch so? Ich erwisch immer Steven. Steven ist nett, aber net so die Plaudertasche

Wieviele Fahrräder da wohl stehen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EllisGambor (24. Oktober 2018)

Vorab:
Fahrrad abgegeben am 6.10 gesagt bekommen es ist alles da 1,5 Wochen dann wäre alles erledigt.

Erster Anruf am 15.10 nachgefragt wie der aktuelle Stand ist, Antwort war das Fertigstellung am Donnerstag (18.10) ist.

Am 19.10 den Freitag habe ich dann wieder angerufen da ich noch nichts gehört habe. Fahrrad ist noch nicht fertig, Werkstatt hat nen Kommentar hinterlegt, er kann mir dazu aber nichts sagen was die damit meinen und Verbindung zur Werkstatt kann er auch nicht aufnehmen. Auf Nachfrage ob er glaubt das es bis morgen fertig ist, verneinte er, Werkstatt hat Samstags zu er denkt mal eher Ende nächste Woche.

Hier war ich schon genervt nach dem Telefonat 
Momentan kann ich mir einfach nichts schöneres vorstellen als wieder zu Radeln.

Ich hatte gestern (Dienstag 23.10) da angerufen und gefragt wie der Stand bei meinem Rad ist, da ja Fertigstellung für letzte Woche Donnerstag geplant war, einfach mal so getan als wüsste ich nicht das es länger dauert, bin sehr ungeduldig wiean merkt 
Antwort, es ist noch in der Werkstatt und in Bearbeitung mehr könne sie mir auch nicht sagen.
Ich erwiderte nur das mir bei Abgabe 1,5 Wochen zugesagt wurden da alle Teile da sind und ich letzte Woche auch bestätigt bekommen habe das es am 18.10 fertig sein soll.
Sie hielt kurz Rücksprache mit anderen Kollegen und sagte mir dann das es wohl einen Buhungsfehler gab und es weniger verbliebene Ketenstrebe warenals im System, das war wohl auch der Eintrag der Werkstatt. Die nächste Lieferung kommt am 07.11 und für dann ist mein Rad auch direkt eingeplant, werde es dann am 7.11 spätestens am 8.11 abholen dürfen.


Darauf bin ich sehr gespannt und hoffe es verschiebt sich nicht schon wieder, auch wenn die Leute am Telefon nichts dafür können, aber dann werde ich ungemütlich 

Im Allgemeinen hat Canyon einen super Service, ja es gibt Wartezeiten und sowas kann jedem anderen auch passieren, menschen machen nunma Fehler. Aber was Beanstandungen angeht ist Canyon spitze und sehr kundenfreundlich.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. Oktober 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Auf Nachfrage ob er glaubt das es bis morgen fertig ist, verneinte er, Werkstatt hat Samstags zu


Nur zur Info, die hat Samstag bis 15 Uhr für Kunden vor Ort auf und nach 15 Uhr sind die soweit ich's gesehen habe hinter den Kulissen weiter am schaffen.


----------



## Narfelchen (25. Oktober 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Denen sind die Streben ausgegangen, die neuen sollen am 7.11 eintreffen, hatte gestern ein längeres Telefonat mit denen



An diesem magischen 7.11. muss ja ein großer Container aus Fernost ankommen. Ich warte ja seit August auf meine Kabelkanal-Schutzleisten und ein Schaltauge und dieses Datum wurde mir auch genannt.


----------



## EllisGambor (25. Oktober 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, die hat Samstag bis 15 Uhr für Kunden vor Ort auf und nach 15 Uhr sind die soweit ich's gesehen habe hinter den Kulissen weiter am schaffen.




Waaaaaaas, Naja ändert aber nichts dran das die Strebe fehlt, aber danke




Narfelchen schrieb:


> An diesem magischen 7.11. muss ja ein großer Container aus Fernost ankommen. Ich warte ja seit August auf meine Kabelkanal-Schutzleisten und ein Schaltauge und dieses Datum wurde mir auch genannt.



Feiertag bei Canyon


----------



## SingleTrackie (25. Oktober 2018)

Dann ruf ich mal direkt am 5. An, tu unwissend und hoffe, dass die es auch gleich "direkt" drannehmen 

Ja ist ätzend so lang ohne Bike... der goldene Oktober, alle gehen biken... und man selbst so 

Ich glaub ich habs so am 10. Eingeschickt. Mir haben die nix weiter gesagt, außer dass es da ist und sich die techniker sofort drum kümmern... naja, standardmail usw.


----------



## Lionking089 (26. Oktober 2018)

Um ein bisschen Abwechslung rein zu bringen hätte ich nochmal eine kurze Frage zur "korrekten" Rahmengröße  Ist allerdings ein bisschen spezieller als die üblichen "welche Größe soll ich wählen?" Fragen. Mein Ausgangspunkt ist folgender: Ich bin 179 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86 cm. Damit liege ich wie viele andere zwischen M und L. Diese Entscheidung ist allerdings schon vor langer Zeit gefallen. Ich besitze ein AL 6.0 in L und von der Beinlänge würde ich sagen war das auch die richtige Entscheidung. Jetzt habe ich aber das Gefühl doch ziemlich gestreckt auf dem Bike zu sitzen und wollte mal wissen wie es bei euch da so aussieht? Viell. schaffe ich es morgen mal ein Bild hochzuladen. Ich habe schon viel im Internet über "bike fitting" gelesen und u.a. diesen recht kompetent wirkenden Beitrag aus dem "Enduro" Magazin gefunden: https://enduro-mtb.com/so-findet-ihr-die-ideale-sitzposition-auf-eurem-mtb/ 
Wenn ich mir jetzt diese Bilder des Fahrer auf seinem Bike so ansehe muss ich sagen, so aufrecht sitze ich nicht einmal annähernd. Denkt ihr das liegt evtl. auch daran, dass der Reach jetzt immer länger wird und das evtl. ein wenig gestreckter schon in Ordnung ist? Außerdem habe ich jetzt schon ein paar Mal gelesen, dass man als Anhaltspunkt die "Vorderarm-Regel" anwenden könne. (Ellbogen an die Sattelspitze und dann sollte der längste Finger ungefähr in der Mitte des Vorbaus zu liegen kommen). Bei mir reicht mein Finger gerade bis zur Top Cap. Ich bin also am überlegen mir entweder einen kürzeren Vorbau (z.B. RF Turbine R 32 mm) oder einen Lenker mit mehr Rise (z.B. 35mm Rise) zuzulegen. Habt ihr hierzu eine Meinung bzw. gewisse Erfahrungswerte? Sorry für die lange Frage, aber es handelt sich um mein erstes MTB und ich bin auf der Ebene somit noch recht unerfahren, kann mir aber leider auch nicht leisten alles einfach mal zu kaufen und auszuprobieren. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe/Anregungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. Oktober 2018)

Deine Frage entspricht der wie sie alle stellen, also nix spezielles.
Ellenbogenregel: Du legst noch 2-3 Finger quer zum Mittelfinger...das ist dann die Mitte des Lenker / Vorbauklemmung. Somit bringt Dir ein Lenker mit Rise nicht so viel. Dein Vorbau muß kürzer (sofern Deine Sattelposition korrekt eingestellt ist -> Knielot). Die Körpergröße ist nur bedingt ein nutzbares Maß. Wenn Du lange Arme hättest würde das Probelm nicht entstehen. So gesehen ist ein M Rahmen für Dich auch passend. Dann allerdings mit etwas mehr Sattelüberhöhung. Da wiederrum würde ein Lenker mit Rise Sinn machen um dies zu kompensieren. Dafür sitzt Du dann bei M nicht so gestreckt und hast ein "verspielteres" Bike. Ich hätte mir bei Deinen Maßen ein M geholt.


----------



## Narfelchen (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich vermisse meinen Rise Lenker und überlege mir einen mit 35mm zu kaufen. Ich kann das aber nicht an Fakten fest machen, es fühlt sich für mich einfach besser an. Ich kann ehrlich gesagt auch keine Info finden was der Rise eines Lenkers für mich tut. Ich vermute mal neben dem leichten erhöhen der Handauflage wird auch der Winkel in dem die Hand anliegt leicht geändert, was vielleicht mein mehr Komfort Gefühl verursacht. Aber alle Angaben die ich finde reden von Durchmesser, Breite, Upsweep, Backsweep, aber irgendwie nie vom Rise. Ist wahrscheinlich letztlich einfach egal


----------



## Rick7 (27. Oktober 2018)

Nee nicht ganz egal, hast halt ne höhere Front, komfortablere sitzposition, weniger überschlagsgefűhl bergab, aber auch weniger Druck am Vorderrad und evtl. Schneller steigendes Vorderrad bergauf. Macht sich jetzt aber auch nicht übertrieben stark bemerkbar...außer du wechselst von nem flatbar auf 35 mm rise. Hast du noch spacer überm Vorbau bzw kannst du noch n cm drunter packen? Dann hättest den selben Effekt nur viel günstiger.


----------



## SingleTrackie (28. Oktober 2018)

Nach dem ganzen Gemeckere, will ich einfach mal mein Bike vorstellen: Also Ursprung ist das Spectral Al 7.0 2018

Nur schwarz- silber war mir doch etwas zu öde. Da ich schon die orangenen Pedale von Funn hatte, dachte ich mir bei dem neuen Bike lässt sich das sicher noch etwas verfeinern mit der optik 


Im Vorfeld war klar. Umwerfer und der ganze dazugehörige Mist kommt weg.
Schläuche raus - Dichtmilch rein
Cushcore für für hinten
Lenker und Vorbau weg
Ersetzt durch Funn Strippa Vorbau und Funn Kingpin Lenker

Sattel gabs zum Glück auch mit orangenen Details... musste sein 
Pedale sind die Funn Python
Griffe: GE1 von Ergon
passender Mudguard von Riesel
Was noch... Naja noch etwas Kabeloptimierung durch so Spiralbinder


Durch die Reviews, habe ich anfangs den Rekon am HR durch nen Forekaster ersetzt. Nach den ersten 100km ist dann doch eher der DHF rausgeflogen, Rekon hinten rein und Forekaster vorne. Find ich super! Rollt leichtfüßiger und Grip hat mir bisher net gefehlt. Der Forekaster kam in die engere Wahl, da ich offene Profile bevorzuge. Der Rekon hat mich bisher nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## SingleTrackie (28. Oktober 2018)

Hier noch 2 Bilder... nur ohne Miniaturansicht 

20180924_132439.jpg
20180924_132352.jpg


----------



## Narfelchen (31. Oktober 2018)

Falls das jemanden interessiert, ich habe das Hub Upgrade von ab Werk verbauten 18 Zähnen zu 54 Zähnen gemacht. Sehr teuer mit 90 Eur, aber der Effekt ist für meine Fahrweise (viel, langsames, technisches Klettern) doch sehr stark. 36 wäre wohl in Ordnung gewesen, aber die 18 waren mir einfach zu wenig, der Antritt fehlt mir einfach zu oft. Der Aufpreis von 36 auf 54 ist unter 10 Eur und das macht dann auch nichts mehr aus.


----------



## SingleTrackie (31. Oktober 2018)

Interessant.

Für welche Nabe ist das möglich? Sind ja beim Spectral schon ein paar unterschiedliche in der Produktpalette.

Mir fehlte es in der Hinsicht noch an nichts


----------



## bartman2108 (31. Oktober 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Falls das jemanden interessiert, ich habe das Hub Upgrade von ab Werk verbauten 18 Zähnen zu 54 Zähnen gemacht. Sehr teuer mit 90 Eur, aber der Effekt ist für meine Fahrweise (viel, langsames, technisches Klettern) doch sehr stark. 36 wäre wohl in Ordnung gewesen, aber die 18 waren mir einfach zu wenig, der Antritt fehlt mir einfach zu oft. Der Aufpreis von 36 auf 54 ist unter 10 Eur und das macht dann auch nichts mehr aus.



Habe auf 36T umgerüstet. Bin zufrieden. Technische Abschnitte lassen sich besser fahren.


----------



## Narfelchen (31. Oktober 2018)

Ab dem AL7 aufwärts (mit DT-Swiss Spline Radsätzen). Kann leider keine genauen Angaben finden was die höheren Modelle haben, aber beim AL7 ist ein DT-Swiss 350 mit 18T Ratchet System drin. Alle Modelle drunter haben das Pawl System das sich nicht upgraden lässt.


----------



## Soulslide (31. Oktober 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Hub Upgrade von ab Werk verbauten 18 Zähnen zu 54 Zähnen gemacht.


Sorry kann mir jemand erklären was hierunter zu verstehen ist? Ritzel vorne oder hinten oder Unterschied von ...



bartman2108 schrieb:


> Habe auf 36T umgerüstet.


Und was meint Ihr hiermit? Ritzel Vorne, da habe ich doch Standard 32T drauf. Mit 36T würde ich einige Berge nicht mehr hochkommen. Oder habe ich das mit 36T falsch verstanden?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (31. Oktober 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Sorry kann mir jemand erklären was hierunter zu verstehen ist? Ritzel vorne oder hinten oder Unterschied von ...
> 
> 
> Und was meint Ihr hiermit? Ritzel Vorne, da habe ich doch Standard 32T drauf. Mit 36T würde ich einige Berge nicht mehr hochkommen. Oder habe ich das mit 36T falsch verstanden?
> ...


Es geht um die Einrastpunkte der Nabe. Bei den DT Swiss Ratchet Naben wird ne Zahnscheibe verwendet um die Kraft zu übertragen, und die gibts mit unterschiedlich feiner Verzahnung.

Links 18t, rechts 54t.


----------



## Soulslide (31. Oktober 2018)

Super danke verstehe. 
Uch kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass ich durch die feinere Abstufung so einen großen Unterschied spüre.
Werde das Thema bei meinem Kollegen mal ansprechen vielleicht probiere ich es dann mal aus.


----------



## Hinouf (31. Oktober 2018)

@Soulslide 
Wenn dich nichts stört, kannst du das Geld sparen. Wenn du mehr Rastpunkte bräuchtest, wüsstest du es .


----------



## .jan (31. Oktober 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Falls das jemanden interessiert, ich habe das Hub Upgrade von ab Werk verbauten 18 Zähnen zu 54 Zähnen gemacht. Sehr teuer mit 90 Eur, aber der Effekt ist für meine Fahrweise (viel, langsames, technisches Klettern) doch sehr stark. 36 wäre wohl in Ordnung gewesen, aber die 18 waren mir einfach zu wenig, der Antritt fehlt mir einfach zu oft. Der Aufpreis von 36 auf 54 ist unter 10 Eur und das macht dann auch nichts mehr aus.



Ich hab's auch vor einigen Wochen auf 54T umgebaut. Lohnt sich m.E. auf jeden Fall. Gut investiertes Geld.
Hier für'n paar Taler weniger:

https://www.actionsports.de/dt-swiss-54t-upgrade-kit-for-star-ratchet-naben-18752


----------



## SingleTrackie (31. Oktober 2018)

Viel wichtiger ist: was klingt mehr nach Hornissenschwarm


----------



## Narfelchen (31. Oktober 2018)

Einfach aus gedrückt ist das wie weit das Pedal bei unbelasteter oder zurückgedrehter Kurbel drehen muss bis es wieder "packt". Je mehr Zähne, desto weniger "Drehweg" braucht man. Das sind in der Praxis von 20 Grad bei 18t, über 10 Grad bei 36t nach 6,6 Grad bei 54t. Ich merke das vor allem beim Klettern, besonders seit ich mit dem tiefen Tretlager andauernd den Wald umgrabe und oft kleine Korrekturen mache. Gehört aber wie gesagt definitiv zu Dingen die einem auffallen müssen und der Anwendungsfall eintreten muss. Wegen schnellerer Beschleunigung oder dem bisschen Gewicht (ca. 10g pro Scheibe) lohnt sich das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Oder man ist Soundfetischist, mich nervt der Hornissenschwarm eher. Lässt sich aber durch gutes Einfetten anpassen.


----------



## Soulslide (1. November 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Das sind in der Praxis von 20 Grad bei 18t, über 10 Grad bei 36t nach 6,6 Grad bei 54t.



 Super danke für die sehr gute Erklärung.
Werd mir es mal überlegen, da ich doch schon dass ein oder andere mal mit der Pedale hängen beide.


----------



## filiale (1. November 2018)

letztlich hast du schneller / früher druck / widerstand auf dem pedal. wenn man weiss das ein umbau möglich ist achtet man bei div. aktionen eher darauf. wenn man gar nicht weiss dass es upgrades gibt würde man die 18t als "ist halt so" hinnehmen.


----------



## misty_isle (2. November 2018)

Hallo! 
Ich interessiere mich für das aktuelle Spectral, bin mir aber wegen der Geometrie nicht ganz sicher und will mich beim Kauf nicht nur auf die nackten Zahlen verlassen. Es soll halt dieses "draufsetzen und wohlfühlen" vorhanden sein. 
Zur Zeit fahre ich noch ein Spectral aus 2015, das mir aber irgendwie immer zu kompakt war, obwohl ich mit einer Schrittlänge von 82 cm bei 173 cm Größe schon zu den kleineren Größe M - Fahrern gehöre. 

Gibt es jemanden im Bereich Paderborn / Gütersloh / Lippstadt, der ein 2018er Spectral (idealerweise CF8.0) in Größe M besitzt und mich mal probesitzen lassen würde? 

Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob schon jemand auf den DebonAir-Shaft in der Pike am 2018er Spectral umgerüstet hat und wie ggf. die Erfahrungen damit sind. Die Beschreibung der Hinterbau-Kinematik deckt sich ja nahezu mit den angepriesenen Vorteilen der DebonAir-Luftfederung, also sensibles Ansprechverhalten, "MidStroke-Support" und zum Ende hin progressiver. Laut Beschreibung ist noch der alte Airshaft verbaut. 

Besten Dank vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (2. November 2018)

Dunvegan schrieb:


> (idealerweise CF8.0) in Größe M


Das CF 8.0 und 9.0 ist bereits ausverkauft. In M kannst du nur noch das AL 7.0 und 5.0 bekommen. Es sei denn du kaufst es dir gebraucht.


----------



## SingleTrackie (2. November 2018)

Dunvegan schrieb:


> Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob schon jemand auf den DebonAir-Shaft in der Pike am 2018er Spectral umgerüstet hat und wie ggf. die Erfahrungen damit sind. Die Beschreibung der Hinterbau-Kinematik deckt sich ja nahezu mit den angepriesenen Vorteilen der DebonAir-Luftfederung, also sensibles Ansprechverhalten, "MidStroke-Support" und zum Ende hin progressiver. Laut Beschreibung ist noch der alte Airshaft verbaut.
> 
> Besten Dank vorab.



Also bei meiner Pike steht DebonAir drauf und der Dämpfer dürfte mit Solo- Air sein. 

Von daher habe ich keinen Vergleich, aber die Pike ist schon ne gute Gabel.


----------



## Krys86 (3. November 2018)

Hat jemand schon Informationen zudem spectral 2019? Wie hoch ist die Chance dass es 29 Zoll werden?
Die nächstjährige Modelle müssten doch bald released werden?


----------



## filiale (3. November 2018)

Krys86 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Informationen zudem spectral 2019? Wie hoch ist die Chance dass es 29 Zoll werden?
> Die nächstjährige Modelle müssten doch bald released werden?



das 2018 ist doch viel zu neu als das es wieder änderungen gäbe.


----------



## EllisGambor (3. November 2018)

Krys86 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Informationen zudem spectral 2019? Wie hoch ist die Chance dass es 29 Zoll werden?
> Die nächstjährige Modelle müssten doch bald released werden?




0%. Das Strive wird jetzt 29 und das SPECTRAL nimmt den alten Platz vom Strive als 650b ein.


----------



## _todde_ (3. November 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> 0%. Das Strive wird jetzt 29 und das SPECTRAL nimmt den alten Platz vom Strive als 650b ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EllisGambor (3. November 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


>



Info von Canyon auf dem Cycle Festival


----------



## filiale (3. November 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


>



Warum regst Du Dich auf ? Du willst doch eh kein Canyon mehr kaufen...


----------



## Krys86 (3. November 2018)

Sehr interessant, danke


----------



## _todde_ (6. November 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Warum regst Du Dich auf ? Du willst doch eh kein Canyon mehr kaufen...


Vielleicht hätte ich mit dem neuen strive canyon nochmal eine Chance gegeben. So aber lieber nicht


----------



## TractionBronson (6. November 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich mit dem neuen strive canyon nochmal eine Chance gegeben. So aber lieber nicht



Was erwartest du? Jedes Enduro wird jetzt ein 29er
Das Spectral bleibt da als die Spaßvariante und dank Kat.4 kann es auch "Enduro" (Was auch immer das ist), Strive war und bleibt die Rennmaschine.
Klingt m.M.n. recht logisch.


----------



## _todde_ (6. November 2018)

Vinschoo schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Jedes Enduro wird jetzt ein 29er
> Das Spectral bleibt da als die Spaßvariante und dank Kat.4 kann es auch "Enduro" (Was auch immer das ist), Strive war und bleibt die Rennmaschine.
> Klingt m.M.n. recht logisch.


So ein Quatsch.. aber jeder wie er denkt und meint. Ich muss es ja nicht kaufen


----------



## EllisGambor (6. November 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch.. aber jeder wie er denkt und meint. Ich muss es ja nicht kaufen


Das ist richtig, aber du musst dich ja auch nicht im Canyon Forum aufhalten wenn du sowieso nur negativ zu dieser Marke eingestellt bist...

Man kann hier seine Meinung bringen, auch was negatives, sowas gehört immer dazu, aber wenn man nur am denunzieren ist, dann sollte man sich überlegen ob man nicht im falschen Forum ist.

Soll heißen, wenn du nichts mehr mit dieser Marke zutun haben willst, dann lasse uns doch bitte in ruhe weiter Diskutieren, wenn du konstruktiv was Beitragen kannst bleibe hier, aber mache nicht den Misepeter.


----------



## EllisGambor (6. November 2018)

Anderes Thema, morgen ist der "magische" 7.11 da soll ja bei Canyon ein Frachtschiff an Ersatzteilen ankommen 

Wer wartet den hier alles so darauf 


Ich hoffe das ich dann endlich den Anruf morgen oder übermorgen bekomme


----------



## _todde_ (6. November 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber du musst dich ja auch nicht im Canyon Forum aufhalten wenn du sowieso nur negativ zu dieser Marke eingestellt bist...
> 
> Man kann hier seine Meinung bringen, auch was negatives, sowas gehört immer dazu, aber wenn man nur am denunzieren ist, dann sollte man sich überlegen ob man nicht im falschen Forum ist.
> 
> Soll heißen, wenn du nichts mehr mit dieser Marke zutun haben willst, dann lasse uns doch bitte in ruhe weiter Diskutieren, wenn du konstruktiv was Beitragen kannst bleibe hier, aber mache nicht den Misepeter.


Hab nach Deinem ersten Absatz aufgehört zu lesen - mir wurde es plötzlich schläfrig 
Extra für Dich: ich bin ein sehr zufriedener nerve und strive besitzer. Beide für ihr Geld sehr gute Bikes  bin mit beiden jedoch nicht 100% zufrieden aber sie sind ausreichend für das was ich mache. Canyon ist so ein toller landen!!!


----------



## EllisGambor (6. November 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Hab nach Deinem ersten Absatz aufgehört zu lesen - mir wurde es plötzlich schläfrig



Darfst dir aber wenn du wieder fit bist gerne den Rest noch durchlesen 



_todde_ schrieb:


> Extra für Dich: ich bin ein sehr zufriedener nerve und strive besitzer. Beide für ihr Geld sehr gute Bikes  bin mit beiden jedoch nicht 100% zufrieden aber sie sind ausreichend für das was ich mache.



Das ist ja auch gut, ich bin mit meinem SPECTRAL zu denke mal so 95% zufrieden. 





_todde_ schrieb:


> Canyon ist so ein toller landen!!!



Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das Ironie oder sowas ist, damit habe ich meine Probleme, aber anderes Thema. 

Aber meiner Meinung nach ist Canyon ein toller Laden, gut es wäre schön wenn man die Räder auch auf dem Pumptrack fahren dürfte mit Schadensübernahme im Notfall, aber Naja. 
Garantieregelungen sind sehr kulant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. November 2018)

Wenn am 7.11 tatsächlich Teile kommen sollten, braucht Canyon viele Tage um das einzusortieren, ich würde mich da nicht auf eine optimierte Logistik verlassen.


----------



## SingleTrackie (6. November 2018)

Ich klingel da die Tage mal durch. 4 Wochen ohne Bike, den besten Oktober seit langem nicht biken können. Ich will wieder ran 
Urlaub in der Eifel war dann nur wandern angesagt. Pfälzerwald ausgelassen auf dem Rückweg... ist echt hart, wenn man sich son Bike gegönnt hat und es nach 300km wieder abgeben muss.

Und wehe, da sind keine Gummibärchen im Karton!!! 
_
_


----------



## Narfelchen (6. November 2018)

Also irgendwer muss schonmal in den Container gespickelt haben, die Schaltaugen für's AL7 sind wieder verfügbar


----------



## EllisGambor (6. November 2018)

Ich werde mal mit dem Zaunphal nach nem kleinen Gutschein fragen brauche eh noch ne lange Hose

Wie schon gesagt der beste Oktober seit langem und man hat im Kopf nur noch Bilder und Fragen wie groß jetzt der Ärger durch meine  bessere Hälfte wäre, wenn ich mit Ihrem Damenrad auf Trailjagd gehe


----------



## el martn (6. November 2018)

Bei schönem Wetter kann jeder fahren!


----------



## SingleTrackie (6. November 2018)

aber nicht ohne bike 

Ich hoffe ja nur, die Packen das so ein, wie es geliefert wurde... so wie ich es denen geschickt habe, wars schon etwas peinlich  aber safe


----------



## EllisGambor (7. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> aber nicht ohne bike
> 
> Ich hoffe ja nur, die Packen das so ein, wie es geliefert wurde... so wie ich es denen geschickt habe, wars schon etwas peinlich  aber safe



Ich fahre die 50km von mir aus lieber selber, dann kann man zur Not nochmal meckern wenn was nicht passt und ich habe keine Lust das es wieder zur Finale geliefert wird so wie beim ersten Mal... 

Den Karton quer durch die Innenstadt zu schleppen war nicht ganz so lustig wie es sich für andere anhört


----------



## burnyourfire (7. November 2018)

Obwohl ich bisher von der Kettenstrebenproblematik verschont geblieben bin, hatte ich vor ca. zwei Wochen bei Canyon angefragt, ob es möglich wäre, die Kettenstrebe meines Ende Januar 2018 (also die vermeintlich überwiegend betroffene, ziemlich frühe Bike-Charge) gelieferten Spectral AL6.0 "prophylaktisch" austauschen zu lassen. 
Bekam die Rückmeldung, dass dies nicht vorgesehen ist, da bisher keine Stürze aufgrund gebrochener Kettenstreben bekannt sind und das Gros der betroffenen Bikes ohnehin in den USA ausgeliefert worden wäre.

Heute morgen hatte ich dann eine Mail im Postfach, dass mir der Tausch nach interner Rücksprache nun doch (nach bekanntem System: Einschicken oder im lokalen Bike-Shop des Vertrauens mit Kostenübernahme durch Canyon tauschen lassen) angeboten wird.

Habe mich für die Option der Auswechslung durch einen lokalen Shop entschieden. Gerade kam die offizielle Auftragsbestätigung in meinem Kundenkonto rein. Kettenstrebe soll spätestens ab Freitag auf dem Weg zu mir sein.

Wenn das alles so klappt, dann bin ich bzgl. der Problemlösung und Kommunikation seitens Canyon doch sehr zufrieden - trotz des grundsätzlich für alle Betroffenen ärgerlichen Problems.

Ich möchte jetzt natürlich nicht für Unmut bei all denjenigen sorgen, die noch auf ihre Bikes warten (müssen) oder bei denen nicht alles so rund gelaufen ist. Trotzdem denke ich mir, dass es sicherlich eine interessante Info für die Community ist.


----------



## EllisGambor (7. November 2018)

burnyourfire schrieb:


> Obwohl ich bisher von der Kettenstrebenproblematik verschont geblieben bin, hatte ich vor ca. zwei Wochen bei Canyon angefragt, ob es möglich wäre, die Kettenstrebe meines Ende Januar 2018 (also die vermeintlich überwiegend betroffene, ziemlich frühe Bike-Charge) gelieferten Spectral AL6.0 "prophylaktisch" austauschen zu lassen.
> Bekam die Rückmeldung, dass dies nicht vorgesehen ist, da bisher keine Stürze aufgrund gebrochener Kettenstreben bekannt sind und das Gros der betroffenen Bikes ohnehin in den USA ausgeliefert worden wäre.
> 
> Heute morgen hatte ich dann eine Mail im Postfach, dass mir der Tausch nach interner Rücksprache nun doch (nach bekanntem System: Einschicken oder im lokalen Bike-Shop des Vertrauens mit Kostenübernahme durch Canyon tauschen lassen) angeboten wird.
> ...



Super Sache von Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EllisGambor (7. November 2018)

Bei meinem Bike gibt es noch nichts neues.... 
Außer einen neuen Eintrag vom 2.11 aber den kann er nicht sehen. 

Ich habe jetzt veranlasst, das mich die Werkstatt anruft und ich dann mit denen den aktuellen Stand absprechen kann. 
Leider nicht das was ich hören wollte 
Aber so erfahre ich wenigstens mehr


----------



## MTBmuc (10. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen! Eine Frage in die Runde: Ich wollte gerade die Kurbeln lösen und komme mit einem nagelneuen 8mm-Imbusschlüssel nicht rein. An einem anderen Fahrrad passt der Schlüssel aber. Hat sonst schon jemand diese Erfahrung gemacht oder kann sich (bzw. mir :-D ) das jemand erklären? Danke!


----------



## superwutze (10. November 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Eine Frage in die Runde: Ich wollte gerade die Kurbeln lösen und komme mit einem nagelneuen 8mm-Imbusschlüssel nicht rein. An einem anderen Fahrrad passt der Schlüssel aber. Hat sonst schon jemand diese Erfahrung gemacht oder kann sich (bzw. mir :-D ) das jemand erklären? Danke!


hallo! bei welcher ausstattung? ich hatte die kurbel meines cf9pro (truvativ descendant carbon) schon öfters herunten und jedesmal problemlos. aber der 8er passt da schon sehr exakt, da ist nicht viel spiel. über die shimano kurbeln kann ich nichts sagen, die kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MTBmuc (10. November 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> hallo! bei welcher ausstattung? ich hatte die kurbel meines cf9pro (truvativ descendant carbon) schon öfters herunten und jedesmal problemlos. aber der 8er passt da schon sehr exakt, da ist nicht viel spiel. über die shimano kurbeln kann ich nichts sagen, die kenne ich nicht.



Danke für die Antwort! Ich habe genau das gleiche Modell und auch die gleichen Kurbeln. Dann scheint der neue 8er wohl eher groß auszufallen, denn der 8er meines Multitools passt rein (nur kein Hebel)... :-/


----------



## Tbuschi (11. November 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> In der Tat.
> Es KÖNNTE das Gefühl einer Zweiklassen-Behandlung entstehen...
> Ich habe bei einer Werksführung in KO vor ein paar Jahren mal die Frage gestellt, warum sie nicht in die Staaten expandieren - bei der Führung war auch der Chef der QS dabei - er sagte, dass man "Angst" wegen der horrenden Schadenersatz-Forderungen dort hätte...



....Mensch crossy-pietro, das kann aber wohl jetzt wirklich kommen...


----------



## Tbuschi (11. November 2018)

...nur mal ein Update zu meinem Vorkommnissen...
! das heißt nicht das jetzt alles Sche.... ist !, gell 

- Mein Bremsproblem mit der Guide hat sich erledigt und das mit Hilfe vom meinem Vor-Ort-Kingschrauber crossy-pietro, Danke.
  Wer Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt hat und nicht komplett schon alles entlüften will, da kann es ausreichen wenn man nur den Bremshebel erstmal nach Anleitung entlüftet, das bringt einen enormen Druckpunkt, welchen ich vorher nicht hatte.
   Sollte also der Druckpunkt bis Lenker gehen oder wandern, dann ist es wirklich nur die Entlüftung. Aufpassen alte Entlüftungssyteme von Avid Sram haben nicht den Adapter für die neue Guide /Bleeding Edge! Aufpassen, hat zum Glück mein Best-Schrauber gewusst.
   Für mich ist die Guide nun mit Dächle und Power Belägen von Trickstuff schon krass, auch mit einem zweiten Laufradsatz und Shimano SLX-Scheibe und Centerline, greifen die Beläge nun wirklich top und die Sicherheit beim Bremsen kommt wieder.

- Knacken des Rahmen, auch im Griff so langsam, Hinterbau habe ich komplett mal geschmiert mit Fett und schon war dieser ruhig. Die Sattelstützenhalterung ist aber immer noch nicht ganz ruhig, doch habe ich es mit dem Klecks Fett auf der Stirnseite hinbekommen, dort auch Ruhe zu finden.

- Eagle Sram 12-fach, die Zicke unter den Schaltungen , dachte ich, doch nach viel probieren am Einstellrädchen am Trigger und dem wirklich anknallen der neuen Hinterachshalterung von Canyon ( die löst sich noch manchmal, mit Carbonsalbe klappt es immer besser) läuft die GX nun rund. Ein Nachstellen verlangt Sie schon, da sie sich sonst so unbeachtet am hintern Teil des Fahrrads fühlt.

Kettenstrebe habe ich jetzt noch nix und hoffe das der Kelch an mir vorbei geht.
Allen Anderen drücke ich die Daumen, das es schnell und kundenfreundlich für Euch verläuft.

Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klongidonki (11. November 2018)

Ich hab mein Spectral AL jetzt mal in den Wintermodus versetzt. Für jene die es interessiert auch die entsprechenden Teile auf das eine Bild eingesetzt. Für mich wichtig war unter anderem das es jetzt StVO "nah" ist. Reflektor nach hinten und in den Pedalen sowie alle Speichen mit Clips wäre dafür notwendig - kann ich mich aber nicht zu durchringen. Darüber hinaus einmal Mudhugger Vollausstattung. Hinten ist unter dem Mudhugger Rear noch ein FR. Der rear ist nur über Winter dran und kommt im Frühjahr wieder ab.

Für die die auch noch auf der Suche sind: Sigma Nugget ist jetzt nicht überragend aber erfüllt in der Stadt seinen Zweck. Knog MOB bin ich überrascht das ich selbst kurz vor Sonnenaufgang(ist also schon hell) den Lichtkegel noch sehen kann und die ist von der Ausleuchtungsbreite für City und Waldautobahn nutzbar. Eingebauter Reflektor is Spitze(StVO un so). Für Hinten hab ich auser nochmal Knog, was mir aber zu teuer war, kein Modell mit LiIon Akku und Reflektor finden können. Speichenclips sind halt Speichenclips. Klingel ist wie überall zu lesen echt nicht mega laut - reicht aber aus(sollte einfach nur ne Klingel dran)


     

Freigängigkeit und Befestigung Mudhugger hinten:

    

Freigängikeit bezügl. Sattelstrebe(voll eingefedert):


----------



## el martn (11. November 2018)

Speichenschutzscheibe???


----------



## SkeenRider (11. November 2018)

klongidonki schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Spectral AL jetzt mal in den Wintermodus versetzt. Für jene die es interessiert auch die entsprechenden Teile auf das eine Bild eingesetzt. Für mich wichtig war unter anderem das es jetzt StVO "nah" ist. Reflektor nach hinten und in den Pedalen sowie alle Speichen mit Clips wäre dafür notwendig - kann ich mich aber nicht zu durchringen. Darüber hinaus einmal Mudhugger Vollausstattung. Hinten ist unter dem Mudhugger Rear noch ein FR. Der rear ist nur über Winter dran und kommt im Frühjahr wieder ab.
> 
> Für die die auch noch auf der Suche sind: Sigma Nugget ist jetzt nicht überragend aber erfüllt in der Stadt seinen Zweck. Knog MOB bin ich überrascht das ich selbst kurz vor Sonnenaufgang(ist also schon hell) den Lichtkegel noch sehen kann und die ist von der Ausleuchtungsbreite für City und Waldautobahn nutzbar. Eingebauter Reflektor is Spitze(StVO un so). Für Hinten hab ich auser nochmal Knog, was mir aber zu teuer war, kein Modell mit LiIon Akku und Reflektor finden können. Speichenclips sind halt Speichenclips. Klingel ist wie überall zu lesen echt nicht mega laut - reicht aber aus(sollte einfach nur ne Klingel dran)
> 
> ...



Fährst du damit ernsthaft durch den Wald und auch durch Matsch? Das schleift doch hinten an allen ecken und kanten wenn der Reifen voller Matsch ist?!


----------



## klongidonki (11. November 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Speichenschutzscheibe???


Stell dir vor - war beim kauf dabei - ist halt dran und ich hab keine Notwendigkeit gesehen die zu entfernen. Bringt nix tut aber auch nicht weh.



SkeenRider schrieb:


> Fährst du damit ernsthaft durch den Wald und auch durch Matsch? Das schleift doch hinten an allen ecken und kanten wenn der Reifen voller Matsch ist?!



Anderer mensch, anderes Leben, andere Bedingungen - ich habe 1 Fahrrad und das reicht auch. Dieses bringt mich durch den Wald oder auch nur zur Kita. Beides muss es machen und nö ich glaub nicht das ich im Regen damit in den Wald gehe. Dafür fehlt mir auch die Zeit. An schlechten Tagen mach ich so Schlechtwettersachen wie Heimwerken un so 

Edit: is fast 1cm luft überm Reifen also halb so wild.


----------



## crossy-pietro (12. November 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> - Mein Bremsproblem mit der Guide hat sich erledigt und das mit Hilfe vom meinem Vor-Ort-Kingschrauber crossy-pietro, Danke.
> Sram haben nicht den Adapter für die neue Guide /Bleeding Edge! Aufpassen, hat zum Glück mein Best-Schrauber gewusst.



 

Na siehst'e - das neue Specki reift wie Wein: ab und zu Hand anlegen (drehen - hier und da) und alles wird gut.


----------



## Northsails (13. November 2018)

Ich muss auch mal was zum Spectral AL 6.0 loswerden. Ich stand vor der Entscheidung mir ein neues Fahrrad zu kaufen. Bin vorher ein Cube Stereo 120 race HPA gefahren. Dies hatte ich mir gebraucht gekauft. Leider fehlte mir damals die Erfahrung und es hat sich herausgestellt, das der Rahmen zu groß war. Grund des Kaufes ist ein Alpencross in 2019. Also stand ich vor der Entscheidung das Neuron oder das Spectral. Ich bin beide in Koblenz Probe gefahren. Zwischen dem Neuron und dem Cube konnte ich wenig unterschied feststellen. Das Spectral fährt sich ganz anders. Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich für das Spectral entschieden. Ich muss sagen das es für mich die richtige Entscheidung war. Nach jetzt 300km in 3 Wochen ist alles super. Nichts knarzt, Schaltung ist butterweich und das Fahrwerk ist kein vergleich zum Fox Fahrwerk von meine alten 2015 cube. Auf im uphill finde ich das Spectral sehr gut. Sicher ein Hardtail zieht vorbei aber spätestens auf dem Trail bin ich vorbei.

Es gibt aber auch negative Sachen zu berichten. Bei der Abholung in Koblenz wurde mir das Fahrrad vorgestellt und auch eingestellt. Leider hatte der junge Mitarbeiter recht wenig Ahnung. Der SAG wurde an den Dämpfern so lala eingestellt und zum Rebound hat er gesagt da soll ich mal Probieren. Sattelstütze fuhr nach einfahren nicht mehr aus. Darauf hin die Antwort: Oh das ist schlecht. In der Werkstatt ist keiner mehr! Man hat das aber trotzdem hinbekommen. Auf Nachfrage, ob denn auch Tublessventile dabei sind, wurde dies verneint. Das ist sehr schade, da ja Felgen und Reifen dafür vorgesehen sind. Kaufen konnte ich dies vor Ort nicht da die Werkstatt nicht mehr besetzt war. Wenigstens ein Schaltauge konnte ich an der Kasse noch erwerben. Leider musste ich für eine 0,5 Liter Falsche für 2,95 dies auch noch zahlen. Na ja, wenn man schon vor Ort ist, währe das für mich ein kleine give away. Mein Nachbar hatte sich 2 Wochen zuvor ein Neuron gekauft. Bei einer Palltenorgie im Wald haben wir etwas das Felgenband beschädigt. Dieses wollte ich vor Ort kaufen. An der Kasse meinte man, man sei kein Ersatzteil Laden. Sowas kann man bei bike-components bestellen. Super für den Tip. Ich komm nämlich aus Aachen und der Laden ist mir bestens bekannt.


----------



## Soulslide (13. November 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Einstellrädchen am Trigger


Bei mir knackt die Schaltung auch meistens auf dem 4 und 5 von unten. Was Meinst du mit dem Einstellrädchen bei der Sram die B-Schraube bei Shimano? Also die Möglichkeit den Winkel zu verändern?


----------



## Soulslide (13. November 2018)

klongidonki schrieb:


> Anderer mensch, anderes Leben, andere Bedingungen - ich habe 1 Fahrrad und das reicht auch.


Sorry, nimm es mir nicht übel, aber vielleicht wäre ein gut gefedertes Citybike günstiger gewesen. Das Schloss am Lenker ist aber nur Show oder? Das nimmst du doch während der Fahrt ab? Der hintere Mudhugger bringt bestimmt etwas um keinen nassen Popo zu bekommen, aber im nassen großen Gelände bei mir leider nicht zu gebrauchen.
Ich mag es z.B. lang und schmutzig  daher finde ich es nicht so tragisch im Wald sehr dreckig zu werden. Sieht immer cool aus wenn man dann wieder zurück in die Zivilisation kommt.
Aber wie du schon am Anfang gesagt hast "Anderer Mensch, anderes Leben,....." wobei ich glaube, dass die meisten, die sich ein Spectral kaufen das alles nicht dran haben. Für die Nachtfahrten gibt es gute mobile Lichter (leicht und schnell zu montieren) Ein Mudhugger vorn bringt sicher sehr viel, hab ich auch.

Dennoch allen viel Spaß beim Radeln in den dunklen, winterlichen Jahreszeiten. Immer schön aufgepasst....

Gruß 
Soul


----------



## _todde_ (13. November 2018)

klongidonki schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Spectral AL jetzt mal in den Wintermodus versetzt. Für jene die es interessiert auch die entsprechenden Teile auf das eine Bild eingesetzt. Für mich wichtig war unter anderem das es jetzt StVO "nah" ist. Reflektor nach hinten und in den Pedalen sowie alle Speichen mit Clips wäre dafür notwendig - kann ich mich aber nicht zu durchringen. Darüber hinaus einmal Mudhugger Vollausstattung. Hinten ist unter dem Mudhugger Rear noch ein FR. Der rear ist nur über Winter dran und kommt im Frühjahr wieder ab.
> 
> Für die die auch noch auf der Suche sind: Sigma Nugget ist jetzt nicht überragend aber erfüllt in der Stadt seinen Zweck. Knog MOB bin ich überrascht das ich selbst kurz vor Sonnenaufgang(ist also schon hell) den Lichtkegel noch sehen kann und die ist von der Ausleuchtungsbreite für City und Waldautobahn nutzbar. Eingebauter Reflektor is Spitze(StVO un so). Für Hinten hab ich auser nochmal Knog, was mir aber zu teuer war, kein Modell mit LiIon Akku und Reflektor finden können. Speichenclips sind halt Speichenclips. Klingel ist wie überall zu lesen echt nicht mega laut - reicht aber aus(sollte einfach nur ne Klingel dran)
> 
> ...


Ach du schei**** 
Eins ist jedenfalls sicher, du wirst niemals einen kettenstrebenbruch erleiden 
Da bekommt das Mountainbiken eine völlig neue Bedeutung


----------



## SingleTrackie (13. November 2018)

Northsails schrieb:


> ...Auf Nachfrage, ob denn auch Tublessventile dabei sind, wurde dies verneint. Das ist sehr schade, da ja Felgen und Reifen dafür vorgesehen sind. Kaufen konnte ich dies vor Ort nicht da die Werkstatt nicht mehr besetzt war. Wenigstens ein Schaltauge konnte ich an der Kasse noch erwerben. Leider musste ich für eine 0,5 Liter Falsche für 2,95 dies auch noch zahlen. Na ja, wenn man schon vor Ort ist, währe das für mich ein kleine give away. Mein Nachbar hatte sich 2 Wochen zuvor ein Neuron gekauft. Bei einer Palltenorgie im Wald haben wir etwas das Felgenband beschädigt. Dieses wollte ich vor Ort kaufen. An der Kasse meinte man, man sei kein Ersatzteil Laden. Sowas kann man bei bike-components bestellen. Super für den Tip. Ich komm nämlich aus Aachen und der Laden ist mir bestens bekannt.



Das geht nicht gezielt gegen Dich, sondern ist für mich grad mal Anlass zu fragen, woher denn diese Erwartungshaltung kommt?!

Ihr kauft ein Fahrrad. Kaufvertrag sagt: Fahrrad, ohne Pedale usw. Wer sagt denn, dass Canyon noch Ventile, ne Flasche und Gummibärchen in den Karton schmeißen muss. Klar ist das nett, aber ich finde sowas zu erwarten und darüber rumzunörgeln ist doch etwas überzogen. Immerhin sind bei nem neuen Bike von Canyon Montagepaste, Bitsatz, Torqueschlüssel, Tokens, ne dicke garnicht mal so schlechte Generalanleitung und ein paar Säckchen für was auch immer dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (13. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Das geht nicht gezielt gegen Dich, sondern ist für mich grad mal Anlass zu fragen, woher denn diese Erwartungshaltung kommt?!
> 
> Ihr kauft ein Fahrrad. Kaufvertrag sagt: Fahrrad, ohne Pedale usw. Wer sagt denn, dass Canyon noch Ventile, ne Flasche und Gummibärchen in den Karton schmeißen muss. Klar ist das nett, aber ich finde sowas zu erwarten und darüber rumzunörgeln ist doch etwas überzogen. Immerhin sind bei nem neuen Bike von Canyon Montagepaste, Bitsatz, Torqueschlüssel, Tokens, ne dicke garnicht mal so schlechte Generalanleitung und ein paar Säckchen für was auch immer dabei.


Ich verstehe gar nicht warum alle immer denken das alle am nörgeln sind 
Meinungsfreiheit trifft wohl eher zu.
Btw. ich hatte bisher bei allen meinen canyon bikes und auch im Bekanntenkreis immer tubeless Ventile dabei.


----------



## klongidonki (13. November 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Ach du schei****
> Eins ist jedenfalls sicher, du wirst niemals einen kettenstrebenbruch erleiden
> Da bekommt das Mountainbiken eine völlig neue Bedeutung



Ich lach mich tod.. ich habs hier eigentlich nur gepostet falls einer das eine oder andere ebenfalls für sein spectral sucht. Sorry das das hier nicht pur genug ist. Im sommer gehts auch wieder nach winterberg und zum feldberg. Aber jetzt über winter muss das fahrrad halt auch durch nen normalo alltag. Ich seh euer prpblem iwie nicht. Für n seperates 'citybike' will ich kein geld ausgeben


----------



## Northsails (14. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Das geht nicht gezielt gegen Dich, sondern ist für mich grad mal Anlass zu fragen, woher denn diese Erwartungshaltung kommt?!
> 
> Ihr kauft ein Fahrrad. Kaufvertrag sagt: Fahrrad, ohne Pedale usw. Wer sagt denn, dass Canyon noch Ventile, ne Flasche und Gummibärchen in den Karton schmeißen muss. Klar ist das nett, aber ich finde sowas zu erwarten und darüber rumzunörgeln ist doch etwas überzogen. Immerhin sind bei nem neuen Bike von Canyon Montagepaste, Bitsatz, Torqueschlüssel, Tokens, ne dicke garnicht mal so schlechte Generalanleitung und ein paar Säckchen für was auch immer dabei.



Ich nörgeln nicht, sondern habe es nur angemerkt. Ich wollte wie geschrieben dann die Ventile kaufen, was auch nicht möglich war. Mein Nachbar hat sich 2 Wochen vorher ein Neuron gekauft und da waren 3 Tublessventile mit dabei. In meinen Augen könnten oder sollten die schon mit dabei sein, wenn schon alles für Tubless vorbereitet ist. Der Drehmomentschlüssel ist in der Tat mit dabei. Benutzen werde ich den wohl nie, da ich diesem wenig bis gar kein Vertrauen schenke. Da habe ich lieber ne Ratsche mit Drehmoment in der Hand. Canyon muss gar nichts in den Karton schmeißen. Ich habe wie beschrieben das Bike abgeholt.


----------



## Tbuschi (14. November 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Bei mir knackt die Schaltung auch meistens auf dem 4 und 5 von unten. Was Meinst du mit dem Einstellrädchen bei der Sram die B-Schraube bei Shimano? Also die Möglichkeit den Winkel zu verändern?



Ich meinte das Zugspannungseinstellungsrädchen am Triggern, Schaltgriff am Lenker.

Bei mir ist es dann beim Treten ein wiederkehrendes Knacken was immer kommt. Da die Abstände so gering sind bei 1*12, dass es wirklich genau sein muss um dieses Rattern nicht zu haben.

Knacken beim Treten, hatte ich aber auch, wegen losem Tretlager....:-(
... da hast Du aber bestimmt schon geschaut.

Schönen Tag Allen.


----------



## Tbuschi (14. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Das geht nicht gezielt gegen Dich, sondern ist für mich grad mal Anlass zu fragen, woher denn diese Erwartungshaltung kommt?!
> 
> Ihr kauft ein Fahrrad. Kaufvertrag sagt: Fahrrad, ohne Pedale usw. Wer sagt denn, dass Canyon noch Ventile, ne Flasche und Gummibärchen in den Karton schmeißen muss. Klar ist das nett, aber ich finde sowas zu erwarten und darüber rumzunörgeln ist doch etwas überzogen. Immerhin sind bei nem neuen Bike von Canyon Montagepaste, Bitsatz, Torqueschlüssel, Tokens, ne dicke garnicht mal so schlechte Generalanleitung und ein paar Säckchen für was auch immer dabei.



Auch nichts gegen Dich,

Canyon schließt einen Kaufvertrag ab und schickt eine Email, dass das laut Kaufvertrag bestellte Fahrrad am ... DATUM ... geliefert wird.
Wird es aber nicht....
Warum dürfen die das jetzt und der Kunde darf dann nicht erwarten eine Leistung zu erhalten wenn Canyon seine Abmachung nicht einhält?
Die genannten Artikel von Dir Montagepaste, Bitsatz, usw. sind auch im Kaufvertrag wie im Internet aufgeführt das diese automatisch beim Kauf dabei sind. 

Das soll nicht heißen, das CANYON seinen Kunden nicht entgegen kommt, dass finde ich machen Sie sehr wohl und ausreichend.

Zur Zeit bin ich sehr Zufrieden über den Service bei Canyon, obwohl es ein Versender ist und der Kunde sich selbst um das Bike kümmern muss oder in einer Werkstatt abgeben kann.
Dies gab mir vor dem Kauf sehr viel Bedenken , da ich vorher immer einen Ansprechpartner hatte, der sich um das bei Ihm gekaufte Bike kümmerte.

Bereut habe ich den Schritt nicht, es bringt mir mehr Erfahrung, ich verbringe mehr Zeit mit meinem Lieblingsschrauber crossy-piety, der mir mit seiner Erfahrung schon vorher viel Angst genommen hat und meistens mit Rat, Rad und Tat, Fahrt, wie auch Zeit zur Seite steht.

Toll so jemanden zu haben, ja, doch wenn nicht, dann müsste ich mir eine Werkstatt aussuchen und es dort machen lassen.
Dazu ist aber zu sagen, das Canyon dies auch sehr kulant erledigt und dann die Teile zum Einbau rausschickt und Kostenübernahme beim Händler vorschlägt. Toll.

Wartezeiten gibt es nicht nur bei Canyon, da habe ich aus anderen Lagern noch viel Schlimmeres erlebt.
Aber auch schnellere Abwicklungen in anderen Bereichen.

Für mich ist es ein tolles, in meinem Preisrahmen, sehr ausgewogenes Bike mit sehr guter Ausstattung und wer sich Zeit nimmt und bei Canyon fragt, dem wird bestimmt geholfen oder man fragt nochmal bei Canyon nach, dann helfen sie gerne.

Einen schönen Tag Euch...ohhhh denkt dran es  bald....


----------



## filiale (14. November 2018)

Solange Du ein Problem innerhalb der Garantiezeit/Gewährleistung hast, ist der Canyon Service ok.
Wenn Du nach dieser Zeit ein Problem hast, wird es, wie viele Beispiele hier zeigen, eher schwierig. Ich hatte zum Glück noch keine Probleme nach den ersten 2 Jahren, aber ein ungutes Gefühl bzgl. Ersatzteilversorgung schwingt immer im Hinterkopf mit. Radon als Versender ist da Vorbild und zeigt was machbar ist. Weniger "reden", mehr "machen".


----------



## Tbuschi (14. November 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Solange Du ein Problem innerhalb der Garantiezeit/Gewährleistung hast, ist der Canyon Service ok.
> Wenn Du nach dieser Zeit ein Problem hast, wird es, wie viele Beispiele hier zeigen, eher schwierig. Ich hatte zum Glück noch keine Probleme nach den ersten 2 Jahren, aber ein ungutes Gefühl bzgl. Ersatzteilversorgung schwingt immer im Hinterkopf mit. Radon als Versender ist da Vorbild und zeigt was machbar ist. Weniger "reden", mehr "machen".



Danke, da ich neu bei Canyon bin, habe ich noch die Garantiezeit. Ich wünsche allen das die Dinger danach auch halten... wenn nicht dann mal sehen wie die Reaktion ist.


----------



## crossy-pietro (14. November 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Bereut habe ich den Schritt nicht, es bringt mir mehr Erfahrung, ich verbringe mehr Zeit mit meinem Lieblingsschrauber crossy-piety, der mir mit seiner Erfahrung schon vorher viel Angst genommen hat und meistens mit Rat, Rad und Tat, Fahrt, wie auch Zeit zur Seite steht.
> Toll so jemanden zu haben, ja, doch wenn nicht, dann müsste ich mir eine Werkstatt aussuchen und es dort machen lassen.



Vielen Dank für die Blumen 
Mit leicht erröteten Grüßen
Schrauber-Speedy-Piety


----------



## SingleTrackie (14. November 2018)

Guuut, war kein Nörgeln, ich nehms hin 

Aber die Begründung, warum man jetzt erwartet, dass Tubeless Ventile Drin sein müssen, fehlt mir dennoch. Klar, man hat Tubeless Felgen. Liegt nahe da Ventile reinzupacken. Aber müsste dann nicht auch noch Milch dabei sein?! Sonst bringens die Ventile auch nicht.

Das Canyon nach belieben mal Ventile reinpackt und mal nicht, finde ich dann ein Unding und führt vielleicht zu dieser Erwartungshaltung oder dem Gefühl, ungerecht behandelt worden zu sein. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.

Zurück zum Spectral  @EllisGambor 

Gestern Anruf bekommen. Geht alles klar mit der Garantie, in Koblenz wird jetzt angepackt und Ende nächster Woche solls Bike kommen. Ich bin gespannt.

Für die, die nicht durchblättern wollen, bei mir war folgendes:


Main Pivot rechts hat sich gelockert, die Kappe beschädigt, den Dämpfer und seine Hülsen etwas außermittig geschoben
Schraubbolzen werden getauscht, Kappe mit Umwerferaufnahme wird gegen eine ohne getauscht auf Wunsch 

Kettenstrebenriss: Abdeckung hab ich in der ersten Panik etwas überborgen... geht auch aufs Haus 
Von der linken Kurbel wurde eine Schraube durchgedreht und das Gewinde war futsch, Kurbel wird ersetzt
Ich bin gespannt. Nichts destotrotz, wird das Bike nach Ankunft wieder zerlegt und die Bolzen mit Schraubensicherung behandelt und die Gleitbuchsen am Dämpfer genau inspiziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superwutze (14. November 2018)

vielleicht kann ich ja zu der ‚tubelessventile oder doch nicht‘ sache ein wenig beitragen: bei meinem cf9pro waren ventile dabei, verpackt mit all den anderen felgen-zubehörsachen in einem sackerl mit mavic logo. laut mavic-website gehören die ventile zum lieferumfang der bei mir verbauten felgen. ich weiss aber nicht, ob bei den dt-swiss felgen ventile im lieferumfang sind.


----------



## _todde_ (14. November 2018)

Wenn keine Ventile bei sind, hat canyon sie schlicht einfach vergessen bei zu legen. Egal ob dt swiss oder mavic. Punkt.


----------



## filiale (15. November 2018)

Da es sich oft (nicht immer) um OEM Felgen handelt die speziell für den Rahmenhersteller (z.B. Canyon) gefertigt werden, bedeutet das Motto -> sparen (Erklärung eines C Mitarbeiters Vorort). Daher liegen oftmals (nicht immer) keine Ventile dabei. Es spielt daher keine Rolle wie die Originalausstattung des Felgenherstellers ausschaut.


----------



## _todde_ (15. November 2018)

Traue niemals einem C Mitarbeiter.

Klar entstehen kosten wenn Ventile nachgeschickt werden müssen, für canyon.

Nach Aussage von DT Swiss liegen beim OEM Satz immer Ventile bei, nur sind sie nicht so schön verpackt wie bei Mavic ;-)


----------



## Tbuschi (15. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Guuut, war kein Nörgeln, ich nehms hin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey SingleTrackie,

kannst Du mir mehr Info's wegen der Schraubbolzen geben, mein Bolzen, der Richtung Kettenblatt liegt, löst sich nach ein paar Fahrten auch extrem. Man kann ihn dann locker mit der Hand drehen.
Dann würde ich mal nachfragen ob ich die neuen Bolzen auch zugeschickt bekommen kann ohne das Bike dort abzustellen.

Bei der Kurbel, welche Schraube meinst Du da?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Tbuschi (15. November 2018)

Tubelessventile,

bei meinem Rad, Abholung aufgebaut in KO, keine Tubelessventile.

Bei einem bestellten Rad, Abholung im Karton in KO, Tubelessventile dabei.

Schon unlogisch.

Ist halt so...Doof finde ich es schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (15. November 2018)

Ich kann zu Canyon nichts gutes sagen. Wirklich nicht. Finde den Laden zum brechen. So richtig. 
Aber Kinners, doch nicht wg so popeligen Tless Ventilen. Die paar Euro, herrje .


----------



## bartman2108 (15. November 2018)

2019er Modelle sind online


----------



## Narfelchen (15. November 2018)

Ui, danke für den Hinweis. Da sind n paar schicke dabei. Und schwarz is endlich schwarz


----------



## bartman2108 (15. November 2018)

2,4er Reifen und mehr Federweg im Vergleich zum 2018er


----------



## dome23_650b (15. November 2018)

weiß jemand ob die nur einen Dämpfer mit 65mm Hub eingebaut haben oder wirklich die Umlenkung komplett erneuert haben?

Ich hab mir sofort meine Pike auf 160mm getravelt und ist ein Unterschied von Welten


----------



## greg12 (15. November 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> 2,4er Reifen und mehr Federweg im Vergleich zum 2018er


Dafür mal zu Abwechslung wieder deutlich schwerer und schlechter ausgestattet als das 18er Modell! 
Schön langsam wirds sinnlos ein am bike mit >14kg o.p. Für > 3000€ beim Versender zu erstehen.
Nicht jeder hat Lift und bike Park vor der Haustüre!


----------



## dome23_650b (15. November 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> Dafür mal zu Abwechslung wieder deutlich schwerer und schlechter ausgestattet als das 18er Modell!
> Schön langsam wirds sinnlos ein am bike mit >14kg o.p. Für > 3000€ beim Versender zu erstehen.
> Nicht jeder hat Lift und bike Park vor der Haustüre!



ich hab mein altes Nukeproof Mega mit 16 Kg 1500hm pedaliert, dann sollte das mit einem 14Kg bike locker gehen


----------



## Narfelchen (15. November 2018)

Ich merke ehrlich gesagt beim klettern keinen Unterschied zwischen meinem 12kg Hardtail und meinem 14kg Spectral. Wenn wir aber irgendwann mal bei 20kg angekommen sind kann ich mir gleich noch nen Kasten Bier mit draufpacken, das macht dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr


----------



## SingleTrackie (15. November 2018)

@Tbuschi 
Ja genau, ich meine den Bolzen direkt am Tretlager auf der antriebsseite. Wenn bei Dir noch alles gerade ist und du kein übermäßiges Knacken hast, würde ich das Teil gut entfetten und es erstmal mit Schraubensicherung versuchen.

Bei der Kurbel handelt es sich um  die shimano Kurbel. Bei der linken Kurbel hast du 2 Schrauben, die das Teil Kraftschlüssig sichern. Eine davon wurde so weit durchgedreht, dass das Gewinde hin war.

Hmm die neuen Modelle sind schon interessant. Die 160mm wollte ich eh beim nächsten Service machen und jetzt bin ich froh, dass mein Al 7 in L mit Pedalen und 2.6er Reifen grad mal 14kg wiegt.

Aber bisschen blöd geguckt hab ich schon als ich das schwarze mit orangen Streifen gesehen habe. Wär genau mein Ding gewesen... der Preis mit 5 Riesen dann aber dich nicht


----------



## filiale (15. November 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Wenn wir aber irgendwann mal bei 20kg angekommen sind kann ich mir gleich noch nen Kasten Bier mit draufpacken, das macht dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr



nee, in der Gewichtsklasse fährste Elektro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (16. November 2018)

auf den ersten blick kommts mir so vor als wären die wmn bikes schlechter ausgestattet wie die normalen bei gleichen preis? hat da jemand mehr ahnung?


----------



## greg12 (16. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> @Tbuschi
> Ja genau, ich meine den Bolzen direkt am Tretlager auf der antriebsseite. Wenn bei Dir noch alles gerade ist und du kein übermäßiges Knacken hast, würde ich das Teil gut entfetten und es erstmal mit Schraubensicherung versuchen.
> 
> Bei der Kurbel handelt es sich um  die shimano Kurbel. Bei der linken Kurbel hast du 2 Schrauben, die das Teil Kraftschlüssig sichern. Eine davon wurde so weit durchgedreht, dass das Gewinde hin war.
> ...


offenbar hat canyon erkannt das die semifat phase mit 2,6er /2,8er reifen vorbei ist. jetzt wieder beim 2,4er normalmaß! 
der nächste schritt wird back to 26 weil man erkannt hat, dass kleinere räder deutlich agiler sind und das gesamtgewicht der bikes ohnehin schon viel zu hoch ist.....


----------



## sendit89 (16. November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, was sagt ihr das alte Spectral 2018 Al 6.0 oder das neue nehmen?
Wie ist denn die Fox 36 Rhythm vs die Pike?


----------



## backcountrybonn (16. November 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> offenbar hat canyon erkannt das die semifat phase mit 2,6er /2,8er reifen vorbei ist. jetzt wieder beim 2,4er normalmaß!
> der nächste schritt wird back to 26 weil man erkannt hat, dass kleinere räder deutlich agiler sind und das gesamtgewicht der bikes ohnehin schon viel zu hoch ist.....



Naja, nur das die Maxxis WT 2,4/2,5 nicht wirklich weit von den 2,6ern entfernt sind und ähnlich hoch aufbauen


----------



## TractionBronson (16. November 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> Dafür mal zu Abwechslung wieder deutlich schwerer und schlechter ausgestattet als das 18er Modell!
> Schön langsam wirds sinnlos ein am bike mit >14kg o.p. Für > 3000€ beim Versender zu erstehen.
> Nicht jeder hat Lift und bike Park vor der Haustüre!



14kg sind eher realistisch statt sinnlos. Ob dein Rad 12kg wiegt oder 14kg ist recht egal, erst recht(!) beim bergauf fahren. (Außer vielleicht beim durch die Gegend tragen).
Ich verweise auf den sehr guten und lehrreich Drehmoment am Dienstag-Artikel zum Thema Gewicht am Fahrrad.


----------



## filiale (16. November 2018)

Vinschoo schrieb:


> 14kg sind eher realistisch statt sinnlos. Ob dein Rad 12kg wiegt oder 14kg ist recht egal, erst recht(!) beim bergauf fahren. (Außer vielleicht beim durch die Gegend tragen).
> Ich verweise auf den sehr guten und lehrreich Drehmoment am Dienstag-Artikel zum Thema Gewicht am Fahrrad.



2Kg im XC Sport merkt man deutlich. Eventuell ? sind die Spectralfahrer nicht Leistungsorientiert unterwegs, dann sind die 2Kg natürlich egal.


----------



## dome23_650b (16. November 2018)

Beim Trailbiken geht es in erster Linie um Spaß meine Freunde


----------



## aimbottle (16. November 2018)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, was sagt ihr das alte Spectral 2018 Al 6.0 oder das neue nehmen?
> Wie ist denn die Fox 36 Rhythm vs die Pike?


Schließe mich der Frage an. Ich habe das alte Al 6.0 vorbestellt und müsste bis Ende Dezember warten. Das neue ist dagegen ab Lager lieferbar. 

Die Frage ist nun ganz allgemein: wo gibt‘s mehr für‘s Geld? Beim 2018er Al6.0 oder beim 2019er?


----------



## dome23_650b (16. November 2018)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Schließe mich der Frage an. Ich habe das alte Al 6.0 vorbestellt und müsste bis Ende Dezember warten. Das neue ist dagegen ab Lager lieferbar.
> 
> Die Frage ist nun ganz allgemein: wo gibt‘s mehr für‘s Geld? Beim 2018er Al6.0 oder beim 2019er?



ich würd fast sagen, dass es darum geht ob Fox und Ausgleichbehälter oder Rock Shox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (16. November 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> ich würd fast sagen, dass es darum geht ob Fox und Ausgleichbehälter oder Rock Shox


Und natürlich ob man 140/150mm(2018) oder 150/160mm(2019) haben möchte. Wobei mir das recht egal ist. Es geht mir eher um die Rhythm - ich weiß nicht ob die taugt...


----------



## aimbottle (16. November 2018)

Naja diverse Komponenten sind jetzt auch von Canyon und nicht mehr von Raceface (Lenker/Vorbau). 

Kennt jemand die jetzt neue Sattelstütze?

Und wo siehst Du, dass hinten jetzt 150mm Travel sein sollen? Dachte jetzt isses 140/160.


----------



## Soulslide (16. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer von euch bestätigen, dass wenn ich meine Pike am Spectral Al6.0 2018 auf 160mm traveln möchte ich das Upgrate Kit Typ 13 von folgendem Link brauche?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-Modell-2014-p63790/universal-Typ-13-o102051/

Bin mir eigentlich sicher das es das richtige Teil ist aber eine zweite Meinung wäre besser. 
Außerdem, ich kann doch die Pike von 150mm auf 1600mm traveln, meine das sie dafür bereits ausgelegt ist.

Auf Bike 24 ist das Teil etwas günstiger
https://www.bike24.com/p2276699.html

Danke schon einmal für eure Antwort.


----------



## filiale (16. November 2018)

Gab es hier nicht mal einen Bericht über die Fox Rythm im News Bereich ?


----------



## Soulslide (16. November 2018)

Bei einigen CF Modellen ist aber auch die RockShox Pike RCT3 verbaut. Daher muss man vorher wissen was man will AL MOdell mit der FOX oder einige CF Modelle mit der RockShox oder die high End CF Modelle wieder mit FOX.


----------



## greg12 (16. November 2018)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Schließe mich der Frage an. Ich habe das alte Al 6.0 vorbestellt und müsste bis Ende Dezember warten. Das neue ist dagegen ab Lager lieferbar.
> 
> Die Frage ist nun ganz allgemein: wo gibt‘s mehr für‘s Geld? Beim 2018er Al6.0 oder beim 2019er?


ganz klar, das 18er modell. 
gx eagle anstatt nx eagle beim 19er. weniger gewicht. bessere gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aimbottle (16. November 2018)

Zumindest die Schaltgruppe ändert sich nicht. Ist beim AL6.0 immer noch die GX.

Änderungen beim Al6.0 aus meiner Sicht:

- 10mm mehr Federweg vorne und hinten.
- Fox Rhythm Gabel statt Rockshox Pike
- FOX PERFORMANCE FLOAT DPX2 EVOL Dämpfer statt Rockshox Deluxe
- Vorbau und Lenker von G5 statt Raceface
- SATTELSTÜTZE IRIDIUM DROPPER 1X REMOTE statt KS Levi SI
- Maxxis Minion 2.4 statt Rekon/Minion in 2.6
- etwas schwerer (14,3kg zu 13,5kg, also ca 6%)

Mehr fällt mir auf die Schnelle nicht auf.

Sorry wegen des CapsLock. Handy halt...

Also Feuer frei: was denkt Ihr?


----------



## edeltoaster (16. November 2018)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Zumindest die Schaltgruppe ändert sich nicht. Ist beim AL6.0 immer noch die GX.


Aber die Kassette ist die NX! Ist schon eine Ansage das Mehrgewicht, spart aber halt ordentlich.



aimbottle schrieb:


> - Fox Rhythm Gabel statt Rockshox Pike


Fox 36 Rhythm ist bestimmt an sich ganz geil, halt auch schwerer und keine großen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Der Dämpfer ist dafür geiler!

Was mir noch auffiel: das 2019er hat nicht nur schmale Reifen sondern auch vorne und hinten 3C. Vorne sehr weich und hinten weich quasi. Zum Treten mehr so mittelgeil.


----------



## sendit89 (16. November 2018)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Naja diverse Komponenten sind jetzt auch von Canyon und nicht mehr von Raceface (Lenker/Vorbau).
> 
> Kennt jemand die jetzt neue Sattelstütze?
> 
> Und wo siehst Du, dass hinten jetzt 150mm Travel sein sollen? Dachte jetzt isses 140/160.



Der Federweg stand hier beim AL Modell: https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2019/spectral-al-6-0.html


----------



## aimbottle (16. November 2018)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Der Federweg stand hier beim AL Modell: https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2019/spectral-al-6-0.html



Ah ja, danke. Heißt das man könnte das 2018er mit einem anderen Dämpfer auch auf 150mm hinten tunen?


----------



## sendit89 (16. November 2018)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Ah ja, danke. Heißt das man könnte das 2018er mit einem anderen Dämpfer auch auf 150mm hinten tunen?


Ich glaube, dass hier am Rahmen etwas angepasst wurde, z.B. die Dämpferaufnahme, sodass ein größerer Dämpfer in den Rahmen passt.


----------



## greg12 (16. November 2018)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Zumindest die Schaltgruppe ändert sich nicht. Ist beim AL6.0 immer noch die GX.
> 
> Änderungen beim Al6.0 aus meiner Sicht:
> 
> ...


Das Mehrgewicht ist durchaus beachtlich! 800gr=800€ wenn man nach der allgemeinen gültigen 1gr=1€ Ersparnis Regel geht! 
Die nx kassette ist Blei, umrüsten nur mit zusätzlichen xd Freilauf möglich....
Die ks lev ist leichter als die iridium. Die g5 Komponenten sind oversized für das bike. Ist ja kein freerider!


----------



## SingleTrackie (16. November 2018)

Die Laufräder sind bei dem CF für 3k die "schlechteren" m1900 das verschlechtert auch nochmal den Preisfaktor. 

Stände ich jetzt vor der Entscheidung ein Spectral zu kaufen, wär ich da nicht mehr so sicher wie mit dem 18er.

Theoretisch und praktisch kann man wohl nen Dämpfer mit 65mm Hub einbauen und mehr Federweg generieren. Aaaber dann hängen die Pedale schon gut am Boden und dann pass ich mir doch lieber den dämpfer richtig an, oder gönn mir nen guten, bevor ich so ne Bastelei veranstalte für 10mm Federweg


----------



## bartman2108 (16. November 2018)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Der Federweg stand hier beim AL Modell: https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2019/spectral-al-6-0.html



Der Federweg ist jetzt Modellabhängig. 

Hier mal ne Übersicht und paar Infos https://enduro-mtb.com/canyon-spectral-2019/


----------



## SingleTrackie (16. November 2018)

@Soulslide

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...n-Modell-2018-p62281/universal-Typ-1-o101939/

Ich hätte diesen Airshaft genommen. Würde es aber anhand der Gabelnummer vorer mitm Service von Rockshox abklären!


----------



## All_mtn (16. November 2018)

Da stiftet Canyon aber ein schönes wirrwarr mit der Modellabhängigkeit beim Federweg.
Woran erkennt man denn jetzt auf der Canyon HP welches Spectral wieviel Federweg hat ? In der Austattungsliste habe ich nichts gefunden.
Einzig die oben aufgeführte Übersicht bei Enduro MTB bringt klarheit. Ohne diese Liste hätte ich sowieso gedacht dass nun alle 2019er Spectral Bikes 160/150mm Federweg besitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoPe. (16. November 2018)

Es ist eher die verlinkte Liste, die Verwirrung stiftet. Habe jetzt nicht jedes einzelne Modell angeschaut aber allgemein sieht es wohl so aus:
Spectral generell 160mm vorne, 150mm hinten, gleicher Rahmen zum letzten Jahr, Änderung durch anderen Dämpferhub.

Außnahmen:
Größe XS und S --> 140mm am Heck, da kürzerer Dämpfer 
Damenmodelle: 150mm vorne und 140 am Heck

In den Geometrietabellen sind die Federwege angegeben.

Gruß


----------



## klongidonki (16. November 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> 2019er Modelle sind online


Das sie jetzt endlich richtig schwarz sind - ist aber auch das einzige was so richtig cool ist. Silber(raw?)/Orange ist gewagt aber dafür werden sich bestimmt Käufer finden. AL7.0 ist raus - dafür 1x überall. Das mit den 2,4er Reifen find ich bisschen strange - Werbetexter müsste man sein.
Wenn ich das im Bild richtig sehe könnte es sein das sie die vordere Dämpferaufnahme gekürzt haben um nen längeren Dämpfer rein zu bekommen + der min. kleinere Reifen hat ggf Vorteile bei der Freigängigkeit bezgl. Sitzrohr - wäre auch Designmäßig die kostengünstigste Lösung. Durch den weniger Reifen und mehr Federweg steigt natürlich auch wieder die Belastung auf den Rahmen so n paar Prozent..


----------



## daddel321 (17. November 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob die nur einen Dämpfer mit 65mm Hub eingebaut haben oder wirklich die Umlenkung komplett erneuert haben?
> 
> Ich hab mir sofort meine Pike auf 160mm getravelt und ist ein Unterschied von Welten



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt. Hab mich schon beim 2018er Modell gewundert, wie beim Einbau eines kürzeren Dämpfers bei Gr. XS und S der Federweg erhalten bleibt. Kann mir vorstellen, dass die Umlenkung trotzdem identisch ist und so auch das tiefere Tretlager zustande kommt und der Federweg halt doch geringer ist. Hab auch mal in der Freeride gelesen, dass das Spectral reell 145mm hinten hat. Ich fahr nen CF 8.0 in S. Hab gerade mal meinen Umlenkhebel vermessen. Ist insgesamt 86mm lang. Vielleicht kann jemand mit nem Spectral ab Gr. M mal nachmessen. Kann mir irgendwie bei den 2019er Modellen nicht vorstellen, dass die Dämpferaufnahme je nach Modell kürzer ist. Wäre doch irgendwie zu aufwändig da so viele Varianten herzustellen.
Wäre auch schön gewesen, wenn die Geometrietabelle zu den Modellen dann angepasst wäre. Die Modelle mit 160 vorne und 140 hinten haben doch niemals dieselben Werte wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## daddel321 (17. November 2018)

Okay, hab mal direkt bei Canyon angefragt. Die Rahmen sind zu den 2018er Modellen komplett identisch. Der Unterschied ist also nur der Dämpferhub


----------



## philis (17. November 2018)

Für mich erstaunlich ist die Politik ....Torque 180/175 Federweg 27,5 , Strive 170/160 27,5, Spektral 160/150 27,7. 

Das rückt alles näher zusammen   Gibt es die Annahme dass das Strive rausfällt und und statt dem Neuron ein Trailbike mit 29 auf den Markt kommt ?


----------



## filiale (17. November 2018)

irgend sowas wird vermutlich kommen. den so eine hohe dicht an bikes im selben bereich macht keinen sinn. ausserdem hört es beim neuron bei 2k€ auf. da muss was kommen. es gibt schon erste erlkönig bilder mit vermutungen zum neuen neuron.


----------



## philis (17. November 2018)

Die Gerüchte haben bisher gesagt es wird ein Strive 29 kommen ....
Aber wo soll sich das Strive einordnen ? Zwischen Torque und spectral ist nun weniger Platz


----------



## Soulslide (17. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Service von Rockshox abklären!


Auf der RockShox Seite habe ich mir die PikeRC 2018 angeschaut. Laut technischer doku stimmt meine Teilenummer.
Aber ich warte mal ab bis ich das Teil das erste mal warte. Dann seh ich was dein ist.


----------



## SingleTrackie (17. November 2018)

@Soulslide 

Da mein Spectral gerade noch in Koblenz ist. Was sagt denn deine Teilenummer? Soll da schon eine Debonairfeder drin sein? Auf der Canyonseite stand Solo, aber bei meiner ist nen Debonair Sticker drauf 

Da es die Boost version ist, hätte ich nämlich entsprechend den Boost shaft gekauft... wobei ich net weiß, warum dort beim Airshaft nen Unterschied sein soll... Vorm ersten Service werde ich das auch mal abklären und dann gleich mit upgraden, oder selbst machen. Nach nem halben Jahr, brauchts ja nicht gleich nen Full service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (17. November 2018)

Genauso hab ich es auch vor.


----------



## Narfelchen (18. November 2018)

Hm, ich hab spasseshalber mal im trailhead.rockshox.com geschaut, meine (AL7.0 2018) Pike ist eine FS-PIKE-RC-B1 und es heisst da weiter unten dass ich eine Debonair spring hätte.


----------



## dome23_650b (18. November 2018)

daddel321 schrieb:


> Okay, hab mal direkt bei Canyon angefragt. Die Rahmen sind zu den 2018er Modellen komplett identisch. Der Unterschied ist also nur der Dämpferhub



Hätt mich auch gewundert, wenn Canyon nach einem Jahr wieder einen komplett neuen Rahmen gebaut hätten....aber bei Canyon weiß man ja nie.

Das heißt konkret es sind einfach nur Dämpfer mit den Maßen 230x65mm verbaut?

Das hab ich nebenbei Canyon mal vorgeschlagen und gefragt ob das geht  Antwort war darauf, dass sie es als Trailbike konstruiert hätten und das eine Geometrieveränderung mit sich bringen würde, wodurch die Garantie verfallen würde. Und siehe da ein paar Monate später geht es doch


----------



## dome23_650b (18. November 2018)

philis schrieb:


> Die Gerüchte haben bisher gesagt es wird ein Strive 29 kommen ....
> Aber wo soll sich das Strive einordnen ? Zwischen Torque und spectral ist nun weniger Platz



Würd meiner Meinung nur Sinn ergeben ein 29er Racebike anzubieten...sind die letzten die kein 29er Endurobike in der Palette haben


----------



## Gamer99 (20. November 2018)

Also kann man den Dämpfer tauschen und hat dann 150mm statt 140mm Federweg? Im Handel hab ich den Super Deluxe nur mit zusatz (z.B. für Giant, für Jeti usw) gefunden. Es sollte ja die Dämpferbuchsen und der Tune für das Spectral passen. 
Wo kann ich einen passenden Dämpfer kaufen?

Für die Gabel den richtigen Airshaft findet man auf trailhead.rockshox.com wenn man die Seriennummer eingibt und dan auf Tuning geht. Dort steht dann die Herstellernummer für die Teile die passen. Die kann man dann auf BC vergleichen. Bei meinem CF 8.0 passt der 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...t-fuer-Pike-Revelation-ab-Modell-2014-p63790/ 
Typ 13 mit der Nr. 00.4019.931.000


----------



## dome23_650b (20. November 2018)

Gamer99 schrieb:


> Also kann man den Dämpfer tauschen und hat dann 150mm statt 140mm Federweg? Im Handel hab ich den Super Deluxe nur mit zusatz (z.B. für Giant, für Jeti usw) gefunden. Es sollte ja die Dämpferbuchsen und der Tune für das Spectral passen.
> Wo kann ich einen passenden Dämpfer kaufen?
> 
> Für die Gabel den richtigen Airshaft findet man auf trailhead.rockshox.com wenn man die Seriennummer eingibt und dan auf Tuning geht. Dort steht dann die Herstellernummer für die Teile die passen. Die kann man dann auf BC vergleichen. Bei meinem CF 8.0 passt der
> ...



du müsstest eigentlich schon eine Debonair Gabel haben, daher sollte der normale Airshaft für die Pike reichen.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...Air-Boost-Pike-Revelation-Modell-2018-p62281/ 

man könnte sein Dämpfer auch etwas modifizieren 
https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-susp...stments-via-bumpers-what-changes-1076592.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superwutze (20. November 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> man könnte sein Dämpfer auch etwas modifizieren
> https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-susp...stments-via-bumpers-what-changes-1076592.html


hatte schon jemand seinen deluxe offen und kann das mit der distanzscheibe bestätigen? denn dann könnte man ja ohne finanzaufwand auf 150/150 umrüsten, und mit etwa 35€ auf 160/150.


----------



## dome23_650b (20. November 2018)

superwutze schrieb:


> hatte schon jemand seinen deluxe offen und kann das mit der distanzscheibe bestätigen? denn dann könnte man ja ohne finanzaufwand auf 150/150 umrüsten, und mit etwa 35€ auf 160/150.



ich hatte meinen gestern offen und es ist ein blauer "spacer" drinnen der auch 5mm misst!

Ich glaub nur, wenn man den rausbaut ist die Garantie dahin...muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## dome23_650b (20. November 2018)

Kurzes Update von Canyon:

Die 2019er Rahmen sind ident mit den 2018er! 
Sie haben nur Dämpfer mit den Maßen 230x65mm verbaut. 
Und wenn man in den 2018er Rahmen den Dämpfer mit mehr Hub einbaut, bleibt die Garantie erhalten!!!


----------



## Gamer99 (20. November 2018)

lt. dem Internet hat man bei 230x65 einen Federweg von 156mm. Der Hinterreifen ist dann auch 5mm näher am Sattelrohr. Die 2019er Modelle haben statt 2,6" nur 2,4" Reifen. Denke mal, die schmaleren Reifen werden den Abstand etwas kompensieren. 
Hat schon wer den Federweg vom 2018er nachgemessen?


----------



## Gamer99 (21. November 2018)

Ich war gestern noch neugierig und hab mal reingeschaut. Federweg hab ich selbst nachgemessen und es sind wirklich genau 140mm.
Mein Bike ist das CF 8.0.

Im Dämpfer ist eine blaue Scheibe zu sehen die vermutlich den Hub begrenzt.


 

In der Gabel ist dieser Luftkolben verbaut.


 

Dann steht dem Umbau auf mehr Federweg nichts mehr im Weg.


----------



## dome23_650b (21. November 2018)

Gamer99 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern noch neugierig und hab mal reingeschaut. Federweg hab ich selbst nachgemessen und es sind wirklich genau 140mm.
> Mein Bike ist das CF 8.0.
> 
> Im Dämpfer ist eine blaue Scheibe zu sehen die vermutlich den Hub begrenzt.
> ...



Ich bin sehr gespannt auf deine Variante mit dem Dämpfer  aber ich werde wahrscheinlich den Spacer auch rausbauen


----------



## sendit89 (21. November 2018)

Gamer99 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern noch neugierig und hab mal reingeschaut. Federweg hab ich selbst nachgemessen und es sind wirklich genau 140mm.
> Mein Bike ist das CF 8.0.
> 
> Im Dämpfer ist eine blaue Scheibe zu sehen die vermutlich den Hub begrenzt.
> ...



Das heißt für mich ich versuche ein 18er Modell zu ergattern und kann dann den Federweg erhöhen


----------



## superwutze (21. November 2018)

kann man die distanzscheibe im dämpfer auch zerstörungsfrei ausbauen? ich habe in dem oben genannten thread nur gewalttätig entfernte gesehen.


----------



## dome23_650b (21. November 2018)

Dafür müsste man, denk ich, den kompletten Dämpfer auseinander nehmen...

Prinzipiell gibt's von SRAM ne gute Anleitung von einem kompletten Service und dabei kokönn man den spacer sicher entfernen


----------



## Gamer99 (21. November 2018)

Ich werde nur mal die Gabel auf 160 traveln und den Dämpfer vielleicht im Rahmen eines Service ändern lassen. Hab mir gerade die Anleitung von SRAM durchgelesen und das trau ich mir selbst nicht zu (man braucht auch spezielle Tools) und gewalttätig entferne ich den spacer nicht. Zur Zeit bin ich mit dem Hinterbau zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (21. November 2018)

Gamer99 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern noch neugierig und hab mal reingeschaut. Federweg hab ich selbst nachgemessen und es sind wirklich genau 140mm.
> Mein Bike ist das CF 8.0.
> 
> Im Dämpfer ist eine blaue Scheibe zu sehen die vermutlich den Hub begrenzt.
> ...



Dazu hab ich nun echt keine Worte mehr. Zum tot lachen.. 
Hab mich zum release des neuen spectrals schon gewundert, wie ein derart designtes bike nur 150/140mm federweg haben kann... jetzt schließt sich der Kreis!
Das C sich mittlerweile einer so billigen Trickkiste bedient, ist mehr als lächerlich.
Merkt eigentlich keiner, wie wir von diesem Laden verarscht werden?


----------



## filiale (21. November 2018)

Was meinst Du mit Trickkiste ? Das machen alle Hersteller (Federelemente reduzieren) und liegt daran dass es günstiger in der Produktion ist nur eine Längen-Charge zu produzieren um dann mit einfachen Spacern nur noch den benötigten Federweg anzupassen.

Oder meinst Du etwas anderes und ich habs falsch verstanden ?


----------



## SingleTrackie (21. November 2018)

Serviceupdate: Bike ist wieder da!  10. Oktober bis 20. November.
Kettenstrebe ist getauscht.... aaaaber alles so trocken zusammengebaut, dass ich sowieso erstmal alles kontrolliere und mit Fett und Schraubensicherung montieren werde... wie ich erwartet habe. Einfach auseinander und zusammen ohne Reinigung und neuer Fettung. 

Kam einfach ohne voranmeldung. Zack stand das Ding im Flur und die Freude überwiegte!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. November 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich nun echt keine Worte mehr. Zum tot lachen..
> Hab mich zum release des neuen spectrals schon gewundert, wie ein derart designtes bike nur 150/140mm federweg haben kann... jetzt schließt sich der Kreis!
> Das C sich mittlerweile einer so billigen Trickkiste bedient, ist mehr als lächerlich.
> Merkt eigentlich keiner, wie wir von diesem Laden verarscht werden?


Junge du nervst hier nur noch. Merkst das nicht?
Wieviel Federweg sollte ein Trailbike deiner Meinung denn haben? 180mm?
Das RockShox den Super Deluxe nur noch in drei Längen anbietet und der Hub dann intern auf den jeweiligen Rahmen angepasst wird is ja nun auch nix neues.
Aber in deiner verquerten Welt is wohl an allem was schief läuft Canyon schuld


----------



## BL110 (21. November 2018)

aimbottle schrieb:


> Zumindest die Schaltgruppe ändert sich nicht. Ist beim AL6.0 immer noch die GX.
> 
> 
> Also Feuer frei: was denkt Ihr?



Hab ein spectral 2018 AL 7.0 (im reasale gekauft, da ich mir dachte das 2x11 weg kommt ) und bin glücklich!
Ich fahre eh lieber Rockshox und Shimano und 2x11 gefällt mir auch beser, auserdem habe ich die m 1700, war zwar erst wegen den breiten Reifen skeptisch, aber die sind bombe.


Ich habe auch noch ne frage ich bin 60 kg schwer und fahre meine pike mit 3 tokens und 5 bar, aber aufeinmal ist sie übertrieben weich geworden, woran könnte das liegen ??
Der Luftdruck bleibt auch gleich, daran liegt es nicht!

Schonmal vielen dank für Tipps


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. November 2018)

was mich mal interessieren würde: kann sich jemand vorstellen, warum beim s rahmen der umbau auf 150 mm nicht klappen soll? ich habe heute einen chat mit canyon gehabt, es hieß, bei s und xs gäbe es platzprobleme .


----------



## Rick7 (22. November 2018)

todde auf ignore ist eine Lösung  Muss mir in der Arbeit schon genug Gesabbel anhören^^


----------



## dome23_650b (22. November 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit Trickkiste ? Das machen alle Hersteller (Federelemente reduzieren) und liegt daran dass es günstiger in der Produktion ist nur eine Längen-Charge zu produzieren um dann mit einfachen Spacern nur noch den benötigten Federweg anzupassen.
> 
> Oder meinst Du etwas anderes und ich habs falsch verstanden ?



DAs Beste Beispiel hierfür ist YT, die haben das Jeffsy z.b. auch mit 150mm Federweg und 160mm und das einzige was anders ist, ist die Hublänge des Dämpfers....




BL110 schrieb:


> Hab ein spectral 2018 AL 7.0 (im reasale gekauft, da ich mir dachte das 2x11 weg kommt ) und bin glücklich!
> Ich fahre eh lieber Rockshox und Shimano und 2x11 gefällt mir auch beser, auserdem habe ich die m 1700, war zwar erst wegen den breiten Reifen skeptisch, aber die sind bombe.
> 
> 
> ...



60Kg und die Pike mit 3 Tokens und über 70 Psi??? das ist heftig...ich wieg 70 und fahr sie bei 160mm mit keinem Token und 55Psi.
da muss was falsch laufen


----------



## _todde_ (22. November 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit Trickkiste ? Das machen alle Hersteller (Federelemente reduzieren) und liegt daran dass es günstiger in der Produktion ist nur eine Längen-Charge zu produzieren um dann mit einfachen Spacern nur noch den benötigten Federweg anzupassen.
> 
> Oder meinst Du etwas anderes und ich habs falsch verstanden ?


Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich die Fanboys gleich wieder zerreißen werden...

Filiale, da bin ich völlig bei Dir! Ich würde es als Fahrwerkshersteller auch nicht anders machen. 
Für mich stellt sich jedoch die Frage, warum 2018 ein sogenanntes Trailbike (früher hatte man noch All Mountain dazu gesagt) mit Kategorie 4, abfahrtslastige Geometrie und für ein "Trailbike" untypisch hohes Gewicht auf den Markt los lässt, dessen Federweg so gar nicht in das Konzept passt?! Nun, jetzt hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Rahmen sehr wohl mehr Federweg zu lässt und man einfach nur die Spacer entfernen muss. Mit 160/150mm rundet sich das Konzept wieder ein - jetzt ergibt das für mich (und das muss nicht für alle so sein) auch wieder Sinn. Aus welchem Grund sollte man ein Bike dass noch mehr Potential bietet, auf 150/140 abspecken? Was soll der Quatsch? Weil sich das Strive hätte nicht mehr verkaufen lassen? Weil das Strive für 2019 ausrangiert wird oder 29er verpasst bekommt und das spectral zum Enduro mit 650b Laufrädern wird? 
Sry Jungs aber C gibt mir nicht mehr dieses Gefühl von "von biker für biker". Die Interessen seitens des Herstellers sind völlig andere, maximal Profitierung und gespart wird beim Service...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. November 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Sry Jungs aber C gibt mir nicht mehr dieses Gefühl von "von biker für biker". Die Interessen seitens des Herstellers sind völlig andere, maximal Profitierung und gespart wird beim Service...



C hat auch eine soziale Verantwortung für die eigenen (ca. 700) Mitarbeiter. Radon (ca. 450 Ma) hat aus diesem Grund kein Marathonfully mehr im Programm weil Chris sagt, er sieht die Zukunft im E-Bike und will sich darauf konzentrieren, sonst verliert er den Anschluß in der Branche und muß Leute entlassen. Ähnliches wird für C gelten. Daher sollte man, auch wenn uns die Banken und andere Hersteller dieses schlechte Image der Gewinnmaximierung vorleben, immer den Grund von Entscheidungen / Produkten / Portfolios hinterfragen.


----------



## _todde_ (22. November 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> C hat auch eine soziale Verantwortung für die eigenen (ca. 700) Mitarbeiter. Radon (ca. 450 Ma) hat aus diesem Grund kein Marathonfully mehr im Programm weil Chris sagt, er sieht die Zukunft im E-Bike und will sich darauf konzentrieren, sonst verliert er den Anschluß in der Branche und muß Leute entlassen. Ähnliches wird für C gelten. Daher sollte man, auch wenn uns die Banken und andere Hersteller dieses schlechte Image der Gewinnmaximierung vorleben, immer den Grund von Entscheidungen / Produkten / Portfolios hinterfragen.


Das wird jetzt aber tiefgründig  auch darin gebe ich Dir prinzipell recht! Da ich allerdings auf Kundenseite stehe, ist es mir reichlich egal, welche soziale Verantwortung C gegenüber seinen Mitarbeitern zu pflegen scheint. Welche soziale Verantwortung übernimmt denn C für seine Stammkunden? Auch ist es mir völlig egal wenn ein Bikehersteller Mitarbeiter entlassen muss, nur weil er ggf. nicht in der Lage ist den Anschluss zu halten. Das interessiert mich als Endverbraucher nicht! Was mich aber interessiert ist, was ich für mein Geld bekomme und bei C wird das leider immer weniger... siehe flexentes Torgue, siehe Ersatzteilversorgung, siehe Kettenstreben, siehe Rückrufaktion nur in den USA, siehe Kundenservice und so weiter und sofort...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. November 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Auch ist es mir völlig egal wenn ein Bikehersteller Mitarbeiter entlassen muss, nur weil er ggf. nicht in der Lage ist den Anschluss zu halten. Das interessiert mich als Endverbraucher nicht! Was mich aber interessiert ist, was ich für mein Geld bekomme


Schade, dass dich das nicht interessiert.
Abgesehen davon, ich lese durchweg, dass Vorjahresmodelle besser ausgestattet sind. Daraus dann ein Canyonproblem zu stricken, und noch dazu mit dieser Haltung...cool. 

Soziale Verantwortung für Stammkunden...selten so gelacht.


----------



## Tbuschi (22. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Serviceupdate: Bike ist wieder da!  10. Oktober bis 20. November.
> Kettenstrebe ist getauscht.... aaaaber alles so trocken zusammengebaut, dass ich sowieso erstmal alles kontrolliere und mit Fett und Schraubensicherung montieren werde... wie ich erwartet habe. Einfach auseinander und zusammen ohne Reinigung und neuer Fettung.
> 
> Kam einfach ohne voranmeldung. Zack stand das Ding im Flur und die Freude überwiegte!



Hast du was gesagt bekommen welche Bolzen nun verwendet worden sind?

Gab es bei Dir auch ein Problem mit der Sattelstütze die bewegt sich bei mir nun seitlich etwas und lässt sich im ausgefahrenen Zustand etwas anheben.
Die Stütze wurde nie im eingefahrenen Zustand angehoben.


Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Tbuschi (22. November 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> C hat auch eine soziale Verantwortung für die eigenen (ca. 700) Mitarbeiter. Radon (ca. 450 Ma) hat aus diesem Grund kein Marathonfully mehr im Programm weil Chris sagt, er sieht die Zukunft im E-Bike und will sich darauf konzentrieren, sonst verliert er den Anschluß in der Branche und muß Leute entlassen. Ähnliches wird für C gelten. Daher sollte man, auch wenn uns die Banken und andere Hersteller dieses schlechte Image der Gewinnmaximierung vorleben, immer den Grund von Entscheidungen / Produkten / Portfolios hinterfragen.




Jeder Hersteller versucht doch dran zu bleiben.
Jeder Bereich versucht dran zu bleiben.

Was aber überwiegt, das immer der Kunde es ausbadet. 
Das betrifft aber nicht C, sondern alle Bereiche.
Zur Zeit in Deutschland auch in anderen Großbetrieben zu sehen und da zählt auch nicht der Kunde sondern das was übrig bleibt.
Drohungen wegen Mitarbeitern, ja aber verzapft haben es die die da auch wieder was draus gewinnen.

Leider habe ich gelernt, dass an dem Kunde, außer das er Geld gibt, auch nicht immer viel Interesse besteht.
Untermauert werden diese Dinge dann noch auf anderer Ebene.

Nur als Kunde kann ich mich nicht noch mit den Mitarbeitern von Canyon befassen ob die ihren Job behalten oder nicht.

ZU Canyon muss ich sagen, es ist mein erstes Bike aus Kowelenz....
Werkstatt-Service musste ich noch nicht soviel nutzen, mich graut es vor der Wartezeit.

Der Kundenservice war aber bisher immer sehr freundlich und kundenorientiert.

Ob das Bike nun auch mehr Federweg kann oder das Strive in 29 besser ist, oder oder oder....
Jeder sucht sich sein Bike selbst aus, jeder bekommt dann was er sich dafür ausgesucht hat für einen Betrag x hingestellt, wenn er nicht zufrieden ist, dann wechselt er.
Oder er versucht das Beste daraus zu machen.

Hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine...

Toll finde ich es auch nicht, das ich alle paar Runden die Schrauben kontrollieren muss.
Andere sagen musst du machen, ist doch normal....
Somit mache ich für das was ich für richtig halte, ich ziehe die Schrauben nach, lasse das beim Hersteller mal durchsehen und freue mich immer wieder mit dem Teil nach draussen zu kommen.

Vermutlich haben andere Mütter auch schöne Töchter, die haben dann auch andere Einstellungen....

...Habe das nur zitiert und nicht als Angriff auf "filiale" seinen Kommentar genommen, nur das ich das Thema aufgegriffen habe...


----------



## filiale (22. November 2018)

Ist doch eine sachliche Diskussion, auch wenn diese nicht in diesen Thread gehört, alles ist gut  ... back to topic:

Das sich Schrauben lösen ist nicht normal. Bei Radon gab es daß auch mal eine zeitlang, da wurde das Gewinde im Rahmen aber nicht vernünftig mitgesäubert wodurch der Schraubenkleber nicht richtig haftete. Ist vom Werk aus ein Fehler bei der Montage gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BL110 (22. November 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> DAs Beste Beispiel hierfür ist YT, die haben das Jeffsy z.b. auch mit 150mm Federweg und 160mm und das einzige was anders ist, ist die Hublänge des Dämpfers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß es nicht!  Sie ist mir halt zu weich da ich auch gerne mal ein bisschen größere sprünge mache.


----------



## Narfelchen (23. November 2018)

Also dieses e-Bike Gedöns geht mir mehr auf die Nerven als das Gequengel am Laden selber. Loyalität zu einer Firma bedeutet bei mir Preis/Leistung und das beinhaltet automatisch alle Aspekte, auch Aftersales. Dass ich mir bei nem Direktversand einiges an Eventualitäten einbrocke habe ich vorher gewusst, dafür aber auch einiges beim Kauf gespart. Eine andere Sache sind da die Marktrisiken beim Eintritt in eine komplett neue Sparte. Plötzlich wollen und müssen alle Hersteller landauf und landab Elektroniker sein, den Kunden klarmachen dass ein Fahrrad jetzt das doppelte kosten soll und jeder Reparierladen muss plötzlich komplett neue Arbeitsfelder bedienen inkl. teurer Lizenzierungen etc. Ist der e-Markt denn wirklich so riesig? Mich persönlich interessiert das z.B. null komma gar nicht. Ich habe kein Problem mit e-Bikes, ich finde nur das ist wie wenn man mir plötzlich sagen würde: ey ab sofort kein Joggen mehr, nimm einfach den Bus mit dem kommste schneller und weiter als nur durch den Park. Und wie sieht es mit diesem (natürlich auch subjektiv) jährlichen Modellwechsel aus? Sind e-Kunden auch bereit ständig das nächstjährige Modell zu kaufen? Oder ist da der Markt irgendwann gesättigt weil die Dinger dann irgendwann halt quasi vollautomatisch sind? Was bedeutet das denn dann für Direktversender wie Canyon? Ich hab das Gefühl die graben sich da eher ein eigenes Loch. Wenn wir bei Preisen im Kleinwagensegment sind, warum soll ich denn da auch ein paar Hundert Euro gucken was ich beim Direktversand noch sparen kann? Und wenn sich der lokale Bikeladen bald erstmal mit dem lizensierten Laptop auf meine Original-Firmware einloggen muss um meinen Reifendruck zu prüfen... oh, Firmwareupdate für's Handy, brb


----------



## Luci_11 (23. November 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Ist der e-Markt denn wirklich so riesig?


Ich würde sagen ja und bald marktdominant und die Wirtschaft muss dauerhaft und konstant bedient werden von den Kunden sonst steht alles.
Das ist das System, das wir geschaffen haben. Die AUtomobilindustrie+Gesetzgebung - Stichwort Umwelt + E-Mobilität machen es ja bestens vor .- alles dreht sich und bewegt sich und der Rubel muss rollen 
Beim Fahrrad gibt es zum Glück noch keinen Zulassungszwang und solange kann man noch wählen was man will bzw. "braucht".


----------



## SingleTrackie (23. November 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Hast du was gesagt bekommen welche Bolzen nun verwendet worden sind?
> 
> Gab es bei Dir auch ein Problem mit der Sattelstütze die bewegt sich bei mir nun seitlich etwas und lässt sich im ausgefahrenen Zustand etwas anheben.
> Die Stütze wurde nie im eingefahrenen Zustand angehoben.
> ...



Nee, irgend ne Info habe ich nicht bekommen. Gab auch keine Mail, dass das Bike kommt. Es war einfach da 

Ich baue heute das Bike erst wieder richtig auf, aber bisher war nix mit der Sattelstütze. Rauf, runter, fest. 

Und morgen endlich wieder biken!!!


----------



## daddel321 (24. November 2018)

alex m. schrieb:


> was mich mal interessieren würde: kann sich jemand vorstellen, warum beim s rahmen der umbau auf 150 mm nicht klappen soll? ich habe heute einen chat mit canyon gehabt, es hieß, bei s und xs gäbe es platzprobleme .




Bei den XS und S Rahmen ist die Dämpferlänge 210 und nicht 230mm, von daher keine Möglichhkeit da nen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub reinzubekommen


----------



## Tbuschi (24. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Nee, irgend ne Info habe ich nicht bekommen. Gab auch keine Mail, dass das Bike kommt. Es war einfach da
> 
> Ich baue heute das Bike erst wieder richtig auf, aber bisher war nix mit der Sattelstütze. Rauf, runter, fest.
> 
> Und morgen endlich wieder biken!!!



Danke für die Antwort SingleTrackie wenn Dir beim Aufbau was auffällt sagst mir bescheid 

Ich habe nächstes Jahr einen Termin beim Schluchtenmopedverkauf , da sehen wir mal weiter.
Die Stütze muss in meinem Fall eingeschickt werden, aber das Bike darf ich mitnehmen , muss nicht da bleiben.
Hoffe ich , das an dem Tag alles erledigt wird.

Viel Spaß beim Biken und immer ne handbreit Grip unterm Gummi


----------



## Deleted 28330 (24. November 2018)

daddel321 schrieb:


> Bei den XS und S Rahmen ist die Dämpferlänge 210 und nicht 230mm, von daher keine Möglichhkeit da nen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub reinzubekommen



perfekt, danke für die info. canyon support meinte nämlich, der dämpfer sei bei allem größen gleich.

wobei: ab m war 2018 ein 230x60 dämpfer verbaut, jetzt ein 230x65. s hatte ein 210x55. der hub passt dann ja nicht, oder waren das 230x55 in 2018?


----------



## Narfelchen (24. November 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Die Stütze muss in meinem Fall eingeschickt werden, aber das Bike darf ich mitnehmen , muss nicht da bleiben.



Wie, und so lange fährst du ohne Sattel? Das is aber ganz schön hardcore


----------



## daddel321 (24. November 2018)

alex m. schrieb:


> perfekt, danke für die info. canyon support meinte nämlich, der dämpfer sei bei allem größen gleich.
> 
> wobei: ab m war 2018 ein 230x60 dämpfer verbaut, jetzt ein 230x65. s hatte ein 210x55. der hub passt dann ja nicht, oder waren das 230x55 in 2018?




ne war 210x55.. keine Ahnung wie da trotzdem die 140 mm zustande kommen.. Hab mich schon gefragt, ob man vielleicht ein 216mm Dämpfer reinbekommt. Sieht aber sehr knapp aus..


----------



## Soulslide (24. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> @Soulslide
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...n-Modell-2018-p62281/universal-Typ-1-o101939/
> 
> Ich hätte diesen Airshaft genommen. Würde es aber anhand der Gabelnummer vorer mitm Service von Rockshox abklären!



Du hast recht, es ist der Airshaft Typ 1 von dir für 160mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleTrackie (24. November 2018)

echt?

ich bin durch die Tabellen jetzt auf den von Dir gekommen?!  Aber ich glaube, der einzige der Unterschied liegt bei dem Geraffel, was da noch dran hängt... 

Unter: https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...05734_service_manual_debonair_upgrade_kit.pdf

Dort ist der Shaft für 160 mit der 000 am Ende für die 2018er Boost Variante und das ist der von Dir gepostete Shaft mit dem dem roten Gedöns dran. Ich vertraue da lieber auf die Hersteller Artikelbeschreibung, als auf die BC Überschrift.


----------



## dome23_650b (24. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> echt?
> 
> ich bin durch die Tabellen jetzt auf den von Dir gekommen?!  Aber ich glaube, der einzige der Unterschied liegt bei dem Geraffel, was da noch dran hängt...
> 
> ...



Also den, den ich gepostet hab, ist der richtige um die Pike RC von 150mm auf 160mm zu traveln!
Hab ihn selber bestellt und eingebaut und hab jetzt 160mm 
Und die Beschreibungen von BC stimmen zu 99%!

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...n-Modell-2018-p62281/universal-Typ-1-o101939/


----------



## SingleTrackie (24. November 2018)

hmm, ich hab jetzt den anderen hier liegen


----------



## Soulslide (24. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, der einzige der Unterschied liegt bei dem Geraffel, was da noch dran hängt.


Das Geraffel mußt du sowieso vom alten abbauen und an dem neuen Shaft wieder einbauen.

Hier der Post von Gamer99 auf Seite 78:


Gamer99 schrieb:


> In der Gabel ist dieser Luftkolben verbaut.



Daher denke ich das dies der richtige Shaft ist.



dome23_650b schrieb:


> Also den, den ich gepostet hab, ist der richtige um die Pike RC von 150mm auf 160mm zu traveln!
> Hab ihn selber bestellt und eingebaut und hab jetzt 160mm
> Und die Beschreibungen von BC stimmen zu 99%!




Auf welcher Seite hattest du es gepostet.


----------



## Soulslide (24. November 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> hmm, ich hab jetzt den anderen hier liegen


----------



## bartman2108 (24. November 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> Also den, den ich gepostet hab, ist der richtige um die Pike RC von 150mm auf 160mm zu traveln!
> Hab ihn selber bestellt und eingebaut und hab jetzt 160mm
> Und die Beschreibungen von BC stimmen zu 99%!
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...n-Modell-2018-p62281/universal-Typ-1-o101939/



Kannst du mal bitte paar Zeilen schreiben wie sich das Bike jetzt mit 160mm statt 150mm im Up/Downhill verhält


----------



## Roborobtics (25. November 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> Kurzes Update von Canyon:
> 
> Die 2019er Rahmen sind ident mit den 2018er!
> Sie haben nur Dämpfer mit den Maßen 230x65mm verbaut.
> Und wenn man in den 2018er Rahmen den Dämpfer mit mehr Hub einbaut, bleibt die Garantie erhalten!!!



Hi zusammen,
Canyon hat mir folgende andere Angaben zu Dämpfer geschrieben:
Dämpferlänge / Hub: 230/60
Dämpereinbaubreite: 15 mm
Dämpferbolzendurchmesser: 10 mm

Hat schon wer einen neuen Dämpfer eingebaut und kann die somit eine von beiden Hublängen bestätigen?



dome23_650b schrieb:


> man könnte sein Dämpfer auch etwas modifizieren
> https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-susp...stments-via-bumpers-what-changes-1076592.html



Hat schon wer den Umbau ausprobiert und es empfehlen. Könnte die daraus resultierende Hublänge nicht auch zu lang sein?



SingleTrackie schrieb:


> hmm, ich hab jetzt den anderen hier liegen



Ich habe mir auch den anderen (roten) Airshaft bestellt, ich glaube beide sollte passen (keine Garantie =)). Die "rote" Variante müsste die von den 2019 Modellen sein. Hier ein Artikel dazu
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/03/20/rockshox-lyrik-rc2-super-deluxe-2019-test/


----------



## Soulslide (25. November 2018)

Roborobtics schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch den anderen (roten) Airshaft bestellt, ich glaube beide sollte passen (keine Garantie =))


Ich denke da hast du recht.  werde wenn es soweit ist dann auch die rote bestellen, denke aber das es erst zum Frühling hin sein wird.  Wenn du deine eingebaut hast, kannst ja mal schreiben ob alles gepasst hat. Würde mich halt interessieren bevor man doch die falsche kauft.
Habe ich denn Artikel richtig gelesen, man sollte ca. 10 psi mehr drauf geben wegen der grösseren negativkammer?
Also schreib mal wenn es soweit ist.

Gruß Soul


----------



## Tbuschi (25. November 2018)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Wie, und so lange fährst du ohne Sattel? Das is aber ganz schön hardcore



Nein, das Angebot von Canyon war für die Zeit eine feste Sattelstütze zu bekommen.

Ohne müsste ich ja dann nur noch im Wiegetritt die Berge hoch oder Gondeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleTrackie (26. November 2018)

Für mich reicht das Video, dass ich ich mir soweit sicher bin 
Und freu mich schon auf das basteln zwischen den Jahren!


----------



## dome23_650b (26. November 2018)

Also Canyon hat mir bestätigt, dass sie in den 2018er Modellen einen Dämpfer mit den Maßen 230x60mm eingebaut haben und bei den 2019er einen mit 230x65mm!

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich im Uphill absolut keinen Unterschied merke zu der 160er Gabel im Vergleich zu der 150er. 
Ich habe davor und danach die Höhe des Innenlagers und den Lenkwinkel gemessen udn obwohl die Innenlagerhöhe um ca 5mm angehoben worden ist, merkt man absolut keinen Unterschied. Das dürften nur Profis merken (meine MEinung).
Im Downhill hingegen habe ich einen enormen Unterschied gemerkt, hier machen die 10mm Unterschied einen deutlicher hoheren Komfort aus! Dazu ist der Lenkwinkel um ca 0,5° flacher geworden, was sich in Spitzkehren und sehr steilem GElände und STufen bemerkbar macht. 

Ich glaub, dass der "rote" airshaft nur das Upgrad auf Debonair bringt, dieser aber in den 2018er Modellen der Pike nicht notwendig ist, da diese schon Debonair hat.


----------



## dome23_650b (26. November 2018)

Roborobtics schrieb:


> Hat schon wer den Umbau ausprobiert und es empfehlen. Könnte die daraus resultierende Hublänge nicht auch zu lang sein?



nein, die maximale Hublänge bei den Dämpfer mit der Eyetoeyelänge 230mm ist 65mm.


----------



## Momocop (26. November 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> Also Canyon hat mir bestätigt, dass sie in den 2018er Modellen einen Dämpfer mit den Maßen 230x60mm eingebaut haben und bei den 2019er einen mit 230x65mm!
> 
> Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich im Uphill absolut keinen Unterschied merke zu der 160er Gabel im Vergleich zu der 150er.
> Ich habe davor und danach die Höhe des Innenlagers und den Lenkwinkel gemessen udn obwohl die Innenlagerhöhe um ca 5mm angehoben worden ist, merkt man absolut keinen Unterschied. Das dürften nur Profis merken (meine MEinung).
> ...



Ohje ganz schön viel Spekulationen. Ich Versuche das Mal aufzutüddeln...
Also rote alu Verschlusskappe unten = debonair 2019 / schwarze kunstoff kappe = debonair 2018. Bitte das Upgrade Kit mit der roten kappe nehmen! Steigert das Ansprechverhalten im unteren Federwegebereich enorm. Das rote Kit wird mit allem geliefert und man muss keine kleinteile umbauen. Bitte auf keinen Fall vom roten Kit auf das Schwarze wechseln, das kastriert die Gabel ziemlich.

Zum Dämpfer: die 230*60/65 Modelle sind im Grunde gleich, habt ihr schon richtig erkannt. Den spacer kann man entweder Zerstören, oder beim GROẞEN Service Tauschen lassen.


----------



## Soulslide (26. November 2018)

Momocop schrieb:


> Also rote alu Verschlusskappe unten = debonair 2019 / schwarze kunstoff kappe = debonair 2018. Bitte das Upgrade Kit mit der roten kappe nehmen! Steigert das Ansprechverhalten im unteren Federwegebereich enorm.


Danke für die gute Info, werde es im Frühling in Angriff nehmen.

Ich habe heute mal alle hinteren Lager (6Stk.) ausgebaut und neu eingefettet um das Knacksen zu reduzieren. Die Schrauben am hinteren Dämpfer waren kein Probelm sie zu lösen. Bei den Schrauben 12Nm und 25Nm musste ich schon ziemlich feste auf den Ratschenschlüssel hauen damit die sich lösen ließen. War das bei euch auch so. Haben sich auch mit einem leichten Knacksen lösen lassen.
Na ja werde demnächst testen ob das Fetten etwas gebracht hat.


----------



## Luci_11 (26. November 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Danke für die gute Info, werde es im Frühling in Angriff nehmen.
> 
> Ich habe heute mal alle hinteren Lager (6Stk.) ausgebaut und neu eingefettet um das Knacksen zu reduzieren. Die Schrauben am hinteren Dämpfer waren kein Probelm sie zu lösen. Bei den Schrauben 12Nm und 25Nm musste ich schon ziemlich feste auf den Ratschenschlüssel hauen damit die sich lösen ließen. War das bei euch auch so. Haben sich auch mit einem leichten Knacksen lösen lassen.
> Na ja werde demnächst testen ob das Fetten etwas gebracht hat.


War Schraubensicherung drauf ? Das erklärt das hohe Losbrechmoment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (26. November 2018)

Ja es sah so aus, am ende des Gewindes waren noch Reste zu sehen. Die Schrauben und Lager waren meines Erachtens auch leicht ölig. Habe sie dennoch gereinigt und neu eingefettet. Die Hauptlagerschrauben habe ich auch wieder mit mittleren Schraubensicherungslack gesichert. Hoffe das ist ok.


----------



## Tbuschi (27. November 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Danke für die gute Info, werde es im Frühling in Angriff nehmen.
> 
> Ich habe heute mal alle hinteren Lager (6Stk.) ausgebaut und neu eingefettet um das Knacksen zu reduzieren. Die Schrauben am hinteren Dämpfer waren kein Probelm sie zu lösen. Bei den Schrauben 12Nm und 25Nm musste ich schon ziemlich feste auf den Ratschenschlüssel hauen damit die sich lösen ließen. War das bei euch auch so. Haben sich auch mit einem leichten Knacksen lösen lassen.
> Na ja werde demnächst testen ob das Fetten etwas gebracht hat.



Hallo Soulside, habe mich das Lösen alleine nicht getraut, da brauchte ich Unterstützung und helfende Hände von meinem Schrauberfreund. Unter elenden Knacken / Knarzen konnte die Schraube gelöst werden. Nach Fetten war dann alles wieder gut.

Habt ihr am Hauptlager ( Main-Pivot oder wie dat Dingen so heißt) Schraubensicherung angebracht?


----------



## Soulslide (27. November 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Habt ihr am Hauptlager ( Main-Pivot oder wie dat Dingen so heißt) Schraubensicherung angebracht?


Ich ja, mittelfest, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das eine gute Idee war. Denke aber das es mit leichten Schlägen wie beim ersten mal auch wieder aufgeht.


----------



## crossy-pietro (27. November 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Hallo Soulside, habe mich das Lösen alleine nicht getraut, da brauchte ich Unterstützung und helfende Hände von meinem Schrauberfreund. Unter elenden Knacken / Knarzen konnte die Schraube gelöst werden.


Aaaaaalter   ja - da ging mir echt die Klammer


----------



## Jan2303 (27. November 2018)

Momocop schrieb:


> Also rote alu Verschlusskappe unten = debonair 2019 / schwarze kunstoff kappe = debonair 2018. Bitte das Upgrade Kit mit der roten kappe nehmen! Steigert das Ansprechverhalten im unteren Federwegebereich enorm. Das rote Kit wird mit allem geliefert und man muss keine kleinteile umbauen. Bitte auf keinen Fall vom roten Kit auf das Schwarze wechseln, das kastriert die Gabel ziemlich.



Also ist bei der 2018er Pike der Shaft mit der schwarzen Kappe verbaut? 

Und da gibt es dann schon einen Unterschied von der Schwarzen zur Roten Kappe?


----------



## Momocop (27. November 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> Also ist bei der 2018er Pike der Shaft mit der schwarzen Kappe verbaut?
> 
> Und da gibt es dann schon einen Unterschied von der Schwarzen zur Roten Kappe?




Genau, das Schwarze ist debonair I und das rote debon Air II.
Serienmäßig ist das Rote bei Gabeln wo Debon air (goldfarbene Schrift) oben auf den stanrohren steht. Es geht dabei immer um das ganze Luftkammer System. Die debon air II ist immer ein komplettes system aus airshaft und negativ Kammer und kostet so ~40€


----------



## Soulslide (27. November 2018)

Momocop schrieb:


> Genau, das Schwarze ist debonair I und das rote debon Air II


Ich habe dich doch jetzt so verstanden, dass ich bei meiner Pike 2018 (Debonair I) auch das rote Debonair II (komplett) System für knapp 40€ einbauen kann. Nur umgekehrt sollte man schleunigst die Finger von lassen. Also wer die neue Gable mit dem standardmäßigen Debonair II System besitzt, sollte nie auf den Shaft der Debonair I zurückgreifen.


----------



## Momocop (27. November 2018)

Momocop schrieb:


> Genau, das Schwarze ist debonair I und das rote debon Air II.
> Serienmäßig ist das Rote bei Gabeln wo Debon air (goldfarbene Schrift) oben auf den stanrohren steht.





Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich habe dich doch jetzt so verstanden, dass ich bei meiner Pike 2018 (Debonair I) auch das rote Debonair II (komplett) System für knapp 40€ einbauen kann. Nur umgekehrt sollte man schleunigst die Finger von lassen. Also wer die neue Gable mit dem standardmäßigen Debonair II System besitzt, sollte nie auf den Shaft der Debonair I zurückgreifen.



Am besten grundsätzlich das Debon air II kaufen. Bei der 2018er Gabel steigert es die Performance. Bei 2019er Gabel auch das komplette II er Kit nehmen, da I und II unterschiedliche schäfte haben. Also einfach grundsagrunds das II er kaufen


----------



## Soulslide (27. November 2018)




----------



## Soulslide (27. November 2018)

Z.Z. für 32€  + Porto zu haben.

https://r2-bike.com/navi.php?jtl_token=647f584f200ccd2900293f9aedb86657&suchausdruck=00.4019.931.000

https://www.bike24.de/p1276699.html?q=00.4019.931.000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neumie (28. November 2018)

Jetzt will ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen. 
Hab mir dieses Jahr im April das Spectral AL 7.0 gekauft.
Nachdem das Bike endlich da war, die erste Ernüchterung, die Telegabel war defekt und musste direkt eingeschickt werden.
Danach hieß es endlich biken und das kann das Bike echt gut, wenn es denn ganz ist.

Im September dann mit Kumpels in den Alpen gewesen zum biken. Nach dem ersten Tag musste ich aber feststellen, dass die Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist. Somit musste ich den Urlaub abbrechen. Dies war am 22. September.

Habe mir also eine neue Kettenstrebe zuschicken lassen und diese bei meinen Händler einbauen lassen. Dieser teilt mir jedoch mit, dass er bei der Demontage festgestellt hat, dass das Gewinde im Rahmen auf der Seite der gebrochenen Kettenstrebe beschädigt ist und er somit nicht die neue Kettenstrebe montieren kann.

Also doch mein Bike zu canyon gesendet. Am 22. November kam es nach über einen Monat endlich zurück. Hierbei musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass dass Gewinde überhaupt nicht repariert wurde. Man hat einfach die neue Kettenstrebe montiert und das wars.

Jetzt soll ich mein Bike erneut einschicken. Da sich Canyon aber auch jetzt noch so viel Zeit lässt, habe ich noch nicht mal ein Retourenlabel bekommen und Fahrrad steht schon wieder eine Woche kaputt in meiner Wohnung. 

Habe das Fahrrad jetzt seit 7 Monaten und davon war es bis jetzt schon 3 Monate kaputt. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass Canyon das dieses Jahr noch hinbekommt.


----------



## Soulslide (28. November 2018)

Bei dir fehlt auch die Einführdichtung wo der Kabelzug für die Sattelstütze in den Rahmen eingeführt wird.


----------



## TrailsOfMine22 (28. November 2018)

Ich hätte jetzt einfach mal ne Grundsatz-Frage an alles Spectral-Besitzer... Ich werde mir demnächst ein neues Bike gönnen und schwanke derzeit zwischen dem neuen Neuron und dem neuen Spectral. Natürlich ist der Unterschied auf dem Papier klar erkennbar, trotzdem bin ich mir bei der Wahl nicht sicher. Ich fahre zu 98% Trail-Touren zwischen 30 und 50 km im Pfälzerwald. Zurzeit mit einem Cube AMS 130 mit 650b (ca. 14 kg). Grundsätzlich zieht es mich mehr zum Spectral, weil ich glaube, dass der Einsatzbereich damit breiter abgedeckt. Ich habe nur etwas Bedenken, dass mir das Bike zu schwer ist. Ich benötige Größe L + Pedale, wären beim CF 7.0 definitiv über 14 kg. Das Neuron wäre meinem AMS ähnlich und damit kann ich eigentlich soweit alles fahren, wenn auch nicht überall runterballern  Was fahrt ihr für Touren mit dem Spectral und seid ihr zufrieden? Würde mich über ein paar Einschätzungen bzw. Empfehlungen freuen...


----------



## jernejk (28. November 2018)

TrailTom22 schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt einfach mal ne Grundsatz-Frage an alles Spectral-Besitzer... Ich werde mir demnächst ein neues Bike gönnen und schwanke derzeit zwischen dem neuen Neuron und dem neuen Spectral. Natürlich ist der Unterschied auf dem Papier klar erkennbar, trotzdem bin ich mir bei der Wahl nicht sicher. Ich fahre zu 98% Trail-Touren zwischen 30 und 50 km im Pfälzerwald. Zurzeit mit einem Cube AMS 130 mit 650b (ca. 14 kg). Grundsätzlich zieht es mich mehr zum Spectral, weil ich glaube, dass der Einsatzbereich damit breiter abgedeckt. Ich habe nur etwas Bedenken, dass mir das Bike zu schwer ist. Ich benötige Größe L + Pedale, wären beim CF 7.0 definitiv über 14 kg. Das Neuron wäre meinem AMS ähnlich und damit kann ich eigentlich soweit alles fahren, wenn auch nicht überall runterballern  Was fahrt ihr für Touren mit dem Spectral und seid ihr zufrieden? Würde mich über ein paar Einschätzungen bzw. Empfehlungen freuen...



My AL 6 (2018) in size L with HT pedals (around 270g) and tubeless is at 13.65 KG (factory data on the page was 13.6 for size M without pedals).


----------



## MTBmuc (28. November 2018)

TrailTom22 schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt einfach mal ne Grundsatz-Frage an alles Spectral-Besitzer... Ich werde mir demnächst ein neues Bike gönnen und schwanke derzeit zwischen dem neuen Neuron und dem neuen Spectral. Natürlich ist der Unterschied auf dem Papier klar erkennbar, trotzdem bin ich mir bei der Wahl nicht sicher. Ich fahre zu 98% Trail-Touren zwischen 30 und 50 km im Pfälzerwald. Zurzeit mit einem Cube AMS 130 mit 650b (ca. 14 kg). Grundsätzlich zieht es mich mehr zum Spectral, weil ich glaube, dass der Einsatzbereich damit breiter abgedeckt. Ich habe nur etwas Bedenken, dass mir das Bike zu schwer ist. Ich benötige Größe L + Pedale, wären beim CF 7.0 definitiv über 14 kg. Das Neuron wäre meinem AMS ähnlich und damit kann ich eigentlich soweit alles fahren, wenn auch nicht überall runterballern  Was fahrt ihr für Touren mit dem Spectral und seid ihr zufrieden? Würde mich über ein paar Einschätzungen bzw. Empfehlungen freuen...



Ich habe zwar die etwas leichtere CF-Version in M, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass ein kg da einen so großen Unterschied macht. Ich fahre mit dem Rad auch viele Höhenmeter, auch eine Transalp in diesem Sommer, ging/geht alles gut. Ist kein 29er Hardtail, aber man kommt gut hoch und bergab macht's großen Spaß.


----------



## solo010 (28. November 2018)

TrailTom22 schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt einfach mal ne Grundsatz-Frage an alles Spectral-Besitzer... Ich werde mir demnächst ein neues Bike gönnen und schwanke derzeit zwischen dem neuen Neuron und dem neuen Spectral. Natürlich ist der Unterschied auf dem Papier klar erkennbar, trotzdem bin ich mir bei der Wahl nicht sicher. Ich fahre zu 98% Trail-Touren zwischen 30 und 50 km im Pfälzerwald. Zurzeit mit einem Cube AMS 130 mit 650b (ca. 14 kg). Grundsätzlich zieht es mich mehr zum Spectral, weil ich glaube, dass der Einsatzbereich damit breiter abgedeckt. Ich habe nur etwas Bedenken, dass mir das Bike zu schwer ist. Ich benötige Größe L + Pedale, wären beim CF 7.0 definitiv über 14 kg. Das Neuron wäre meinem AMS ähnlich und damit kann ich eigentlich soweit alles fahren, wenn auch nicht überall runterballern  Was fahrt ihr für Touren mit dem Spectral und seid ihr zufrieden? Würde mich über ein paar Einschätzungen bzw. Empfehlungen freuen...



Ich habe mir in diesem Jahr das Spectral AL 6.0 (M) zugelegt und vorher ein Hardtail gefahren. Habe auch lange überlegt, ob es das passende Bike ist. Bisher habe ich jedoch meine Entscheidung nicht bereut, da es einfach einen großen Einsatzbereich abdeckt. Bin in diesem Jahr auch schon mehrere Touren mit ca. 50 Kilometer gefahren und hatte mit dem Bike keinerlei Probleme. Auch eine Tour im Sommer mit ca. 1200 Hm war mit dem Bike kein Problem.

Ich bin bisher rundum mit dem Bike und dem Service von Canyon zufrieden, bzw. hatte da bisher keinerlei Probleme. Hoffe es hilft dir bei deiner Entscheidungsfindung ein wenig.


----------



## TrailsOfMine22 (28. November 2018)

MTBmuc schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar die etwas leichtere CF-Version in M, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass ein kg da einen so großen Unterschied macht. Ich fahre mit dem Rad auch viele Höhenmeter, auch eine Transalp in diesem Sommer, ging/geht alles gut. Ist kein 29er Hardtail, aber man kommt gut hoch und bergab macht's großen Spaß.





solo010 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir in diesem Jahr das Spectral AL 6.0 (M) zugelegt und vorher ein Hardtail gefahren. Habe auch lange überlegt, ob es das passende Bike ist. Bisher habe ich jedoch meine Entscheidung nicht bereut, da es einfach einen großen Einsatzbereich abdeckt. Bin in diesem Jahr auch schon mehrere Touren mit ca. 50 Kilometer gefahren und hatte mit dem Bike keinerlei Probleme. Auch eine Tour im Sommer mit ca. 1200 Hm war mit dem Bike kein Problem.
> 
> Ich bin bisher rundum mit dem Bike und dem Service von Canyon zufrieden, bzw. hatte da bisher keinerlei Probleme. Hoffe es hilft dir bei deiner Entscheidungsfindung ein wenig.



Hört sich gut an! Transalp ist nämlich auch in Planung...  Danke für die Einschätzungen  Wenn es sich so bergauf fährt wie mein AMS wär ich vollkommen zufrieden. Aber das lässt sich ja schwer sagen...


----------



## Soulslide (28. November 2018)

Ich bin vorher ein Copperhead 3  (Hardtail) von 2014 gefahren ca. 12 kg. Habe auch erst gedacht das ich mit dem Spectral  AL 6.0 Größe L ca. 14Kg mit Pedale schlechter die Berge rauf komme. Ich kann dir aber sagen das es gar nicht so viel anders ist. Natürlich spürst du den Unterschied, alleie schon die 2,6" Reifen, aber die meisten Touren Bergauf locke ich den hinteren Dämpfer. Das erspart mir eine menge Kraft. Ich fahre meine Touren meisten zwischen 25 - 45 km. Die 25km Touren meist mit 500 - 700 Hm die 40km Touren meisten über 1000 Hm. Ganz erhlich, es geht alles ganz fluffig von der Hand. Dafür kannst du es bergab etwas besser krachen lassen. 
Ich bin erst letzte Woche mit meinem Kollegen eine 40er Runde gefahren knapp 1100hm. Er mit dem neuen Neuron und ich das Spectral. O.K. er ist nicht ganz so fit wie ich aber ich war bergauf- und ab immer vorne. Er fährt aber auch etwas andere Touren, daher passt das Neuron besser zu Ihm. Wenn du keine großen Sprünge bei deinen Touren machst, solltest du es dir evtl. noch einmal überlegen. Fahr doch einfach mal bei Caynon vorbei und teste die Bikes.  Aber am Ende musst du es für dich selber entscheiden.

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Entscheidung
Gruß
Soul


----------



## greg12 (28. November 2018)

Neumie schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.
> Hab mir dieses Jahr im April das Spectral AL 7.0 gekauft.
> Nachdem das Bike endlich da war, die erste Ernüchterung, die Telegabel war defekt und musste direkt eingeschickt werden.
> Danach hieß es endlich biken und das kann das Bike echt gut, wenn es denn ganz ist.
> ...


echt nicht gut was canyon da aufführt.
das wirklich erstaunliche allerdings ist das:
https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2018/canyon-recalls-mountain-bikes-due-to-crash-hazard-recall-alert

bei dem rückruf wird das modell AL7 gar nicht erwähnt! somit darf man wohl davon ausgehen, dass die* komplette modellreihe betroffen* ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (28. November 2018)

Neumie schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.
> Hab mir dieses Jahr im April das Spectral AL 7.0 gekauft.
> Nachdem das Bike endlich da war, die erste Ernüchterung, die Telegabel war defekt und musste direkt eingeschickt werden.
> Danach hieß es endlich biken und das kann das Bike echt gut, wenn es denn ganz ist.
> ...




Oh Mann ich wünsche allen das Sie von diesen Wartezeiten verschont bleiben und Dir drücke ich die Daumen, dass Du bald auf das Dingen kannst und de Bersch runner stürzen kannst.

Wie Du sagst, wenn es mal ganz ist und funzt, dann läuft das Dingen schon supi.

Ich ärgere mich noch mit knarzender Sattelstütze ( nicht die Aufnahme im Rahmen oder die Schraube), die Stütze lässt sich auch nach rechts und links etwas bewegen, Schaltung im mittleren Kassettenbereich nicht sauber schalten, locker werdende Schrauben besonders am Hauptlager und Dämpfer.

Allen einen hoffentlich guten Service und entgegenkommende Mitarbeiter von Canyon.

Daumen DRÜCK.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. November 2018)

TrailTom22 schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt einfach mal ne Grundsatz-Frage an alles Spectral-Besitzer...



Das Spectral ist mein erstes Fully nach einem 29er Hardtail Westerwaldprügel.
Logo ging beim 29er mit 2,35er Schluffen die Post ab, besonders in der Ebene und den Bersch ruffer.

Doch mit der Zeit und Ausfahrten mit meinem Spatzl und dem TrailKing, die auf Fully unterwegs waren, habe ich mehr mich um das Bike kümmern müssen, da es für diesen Einsatzbereich nicht gebaut war.
Ja, es hat auch BikePark gesehen, zwar keine Sprünge, so weit bin ich noch nicht, aber es gibt ja genügend Lines die man fahren kann.
Sonst bin ich mit dem Hardtail meistens 20-30km unterwegs und auch am Wochenende bei schönen Temperaturen an die 60km mit guten Höhenmetern.

Dann kam diese Jahr die Entscheidung, wieder das Hardtail komplett fristen oder auf ein Fully umsteigen.
Angst hatte ich vor den breiten Reifen, der 12er Schaltung, ich kam von 2,35 und 2*11 Shimano mit XT-Bremse.

Ich hätte gerne, breitere Reifen für mehr Sicherheit, ein für mein Rücken noch angenehmes Fully obwohl Uphill-lastig, und der Preis sollte stimmen.
Vergleiche zu den Bikes aus Bonn hatte ich, doch da war meine Farbe nicht dabei...

Ok, dann warten bis das Spectral kommt, Neuron war da bei mir raus, da die 2,35er hatte ich ja.

Warum mehr Breite, vielleicht bin ich noch nicht so der BESTE Fahrer wie andere hier, aber eine Fahrt mit einem Enduro von einem Freund bei 2,8er Schluffen, das war schon Sofa-Feeling bergab.

So nun auf den Punkt,
Das Spectral hat mich überzeugt, die Fehler die es mitbringt sind wirklich schade und nervig.
Doch wenn man mit den breiten Schluppen mal die Höhenmeter geschafft hat, ich bin da jetzt etwas langsamer unterwegs wie mit dem Hardtail, doch wenn man dann die Kuppe geschafft hat, das Pfädchen sich zeigt vor einem, dann weiß man, das man alles richtig gemacht hat.
Es gibt mir Sicherheit, es geht noch gut bergauf und es vermittelt ein Fahrgefühl was mich wirklich begeistert.

Wegen mal ein wenig Radweg zu radeln ziehe ich dann 2,35er auf und die rollen sehr sehr gut. Kann man dann auch für Touren verwenden, nur der Komfort bleibt bestehen, auch bei 2,35.

Die 12er Schaltung reicht aus, musste aber Abstriche bei der Geschwindigkeit machen zu 2*11. Doch sie reicht aus, leider ist sie ein kleine Diva da die Abstände wirklich sehr gering sind und somit man viel Ausprobieren muss bis dann mal alles so passt wie es passen soll.

Bei der Guide musste ich wirklich an mich halten und meinem Schrauberfreund vertrauen, ich hätte die vom Rad abgetreten! 
Für mich nach der XT die BESCH.....-Bremse die ich gefahren bin.
DOCH......der Fehler lag im Griff!!!! Der war nicht richtig entlüftet, nach Eigenarbeit und Entlüftung, ist die Guide mit Trickstuff Dächle und Power-Belägen wirklich super super griffig ! 
Nur bis dahin hat es mich wirklich Nerven gekostet, da es mir keiner abgenommen hat das die Bremse direkt nach Neukauf so schei... war.


Die Sicherheit, der Federweg, das Fahrwerk und der Rahmen haben mich wirklich überzeugt.
Das neue Neuron sieht wirklich toll aus, aber warum sollte ich ....

Das Spectral ist sehr breit aufgestellt


----------



## _todde_ (28. November 2018)

Neumie schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.
> Hab mir dieses Jahr im April das Spectral AL 7.0 gekauft.
> Nachdem das Bike endlich da war, die erste Ernüchterung, die Telegabel war defekt und musste direkt eingeschickt werden.
> Danach hieß es endlich biken und das kann das Bike echt gut, wenn es denn ganz ist.
> ...


Was soll man dazu sagen, willkommen bei canyon!

*duckundweg* bevor die fanboys einen wieder zerreißen


----------



## bartman2108 (28. November 2018)

TrailTom22 schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt einfach mal ne Grundsatz-Frage an alles Spectral-Besitzer... Ich werde mir demnächst ein neues Bike gönnen und schwanke derzeit zwischen dem neuen Neuron und dem neuen Spectral. Natürlich ist der Unterschied auf dem Papier klar erkennbar, trotzdem bin ich mir bei der Wahl nicht sicher. Ich fahre zu 98% Trail-Touren zwischen 30 und 50 km im Pfälzerwald. Zurzeit mit einem Cube AMS 130 mit 650b (ca. 14 kg). Grundsätzlich zieht es mich mehr zum Spectral, weil ich glaube, dass der Einsatzbereich damit breiter abgedeckt. Ich habe nur etwas Bedenken, dass mir das Bike zu schwer ist. Ich benötige Größe L + Pedale, wären beim CF 7.0 definitiv über 14 kg. Das Neuron wäre meinem AMS ähnlich und damit kann ich eigentlich soweit alles fahren, wenn auch nicht überall runterballern  Was fahrt ihr für Touren mit dem Spectral und seid ihr zufrieden? Würde mich über ein paar Einschätzungen bzw. Empfehlungen freuen...



Pfälzerwald geht mit dem Spectral sehr gut, bin öfters dort unterwegs (Kalmit, Weinbiet, Eckkopf)


----------



## bartman2108 (28. November 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Fahr doch einfach mal bei Caynon vorbei und teste die Bikes.



Also testen kann man dort nicht viel, eher Probesitzen


----------



## Jan2303 (28. November 2018)

So, neuen Shaft eingebaut. Mal schauen wie er sich bemerkbar macht.

Müssen eigentlich die Metallscheiben vom alten Shaft mit auf den neuen übernommen werden? 
Hab den jetzt so eingebaut, wie der auch geliefert wurde. Hoffe das war richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momocop (28. November 2018)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> So, neuen Shaft eingebaut. Mal schauen wie er sich bemerkbar macht.
> 
> Müssen eigentlich die Metallscheiben vom alten Shaft mit auf den neuen übernommen werden?
> Hab den jetzt so eingebaut, wie der auch geliefert wurde. Hoffe das war richtig.



Wenn du den roten genommen hast, dann ist das richtig. So montieren wie geliefert. Keine Scheiben oder so


----------



## Jan2303 (28. November 2018)

OK, Danke.
Ja, hab den roten Shaft genommen. Dann passt das ja. Hab allerdings auch nix davon im Video gesehen, dass man die übernehmen müsste.


----------



## SingleTrackie (28. November 2018)

Jetzt fixt mir hier nicht so an, mit dem Airshaft tausch! Ich will noch bis nach Weihnachten warten 

@Neumie - echt schade zu hören, dass es so krass bei Dir war. Aber das bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass das sich lockernde Hauptlager gewisse Folgeschäden mit sich zieht. Gabts denn bei Dir kein Knacken im Hinterbau? Ich denke mal das Gewinde hat sich entsprechend zerrubbelt, durch das losdrehen und hat sich dann nach hinten gearbeitet. 

Bei mir hats irgendwann mega mitm Knacken angefangen und dann war man am gucken hier und da, bis man die seeehr lose Schraube gefunden hat. Man ziehts fest und dann reißt die Kettenstrebe -> 1,5 Monate Wartezeit und jetzt heißts regelmäßig seine Übeltäter kontrollieren nach/vor den Touren.


----------



## Neumie (28. November 2018)

Der Hinterbau hat keinerlei Geräusche gemacht. Ob die Schraube locker war, kann ich nicht sagen  da die alte Kettenstrebe durch meinen Fahrradhändler demontiert wurde.
Eventuell wurde das Gewinde auch durch die defekte Kettenstrebe beschädigt, da sich das defekte Gewinde auf der Seite des Risses befindet.

Das Fahrrad steht nun seit fast einer Woche bei mir, aber so kann ich es ja eh nicht nutzen. Canyon meldet sich auch nicht mehr, sodass ich das Fahrrad noch nicht mal zurück schicken kann.


----------



## dome23_650b (29. November 2018)

Ich wohne in Innsbruck und bin von einem Nukeproof MEga 2016er Modell auf das Spectral umgesteigen.  Habs mir im Oktober geholt und da ist ja schon die neue KEttenstrebe verbaut, also damit hab ich keine Probleme. Ich habe sofort die 2,6er Reifen verkauft (versteh eh nicht wer sowas auf einem Trailbike haben will...Canyon hat ja auch auf "normale" 2,4er Reifen bei den 19er Modellen gewechslt) und meine geliebten Conti der Baron drauf getan und Magura Bremsen!
Ich bin bisher Touren mit 1500Hm gefahren und 40km gefahren und das war kein Problem. Ich bin auch noch im Herbst 4mal den Nordketten Singletrail gefahren und der wird offiziell mit S5 bezeichnet und des Rad lief super!!


----------



## crossy-pietro (29. November 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher Touren mit 1500Hm gefahren und 40km gefahren und das war kein Problem. Ich bin auch noch im Herbst 4mal den Nordketten Singletrail gefahren und der wird offiziell mit S5 bezeichnet und des Rad lief super!!



LÄUFT es denn bei S5 wirklich noch...?? 
Nee - Scherz - toll, dass es Dir so gut taugt


----------



## Tbuschi (29. November 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> IIch habe sofort die 2,6er Reifen verkauft (versteh eh nicht wer sowas auf einem Trailbike haben will...Canyon hat ja auch auf "normale" 2,4er Reifen bei den 19er Modellen gewechslt) und meine geliebten Conti der Baron drauf getan und Magura Bremsen!
> Ich bin bisher Touren mit 1500Hm gefahren und 40km gefahren und das war kein Problem. Ich bin auch noch im Herbst 4mal den Nordketten Singletrail gefahren und der wird offiziell mit S5 bezeichnet und des Rad lief super!!



Glühstrumpf das es bei Dir so gut läuft.

Wegen dem 2019er Modell, vermute ich das die 2,4er Maxxis schon an die alten 2,6er Maxxis rankommen, da es ja die WT-Version ist beim 2019er.

Mit meinen 2,35er ist es auch ein sehr sehr schönes Pendelbike....

Gute Fahrt weiterhin.


----------



## Momocop (29. November 2018)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Glühstrumpf das es bei Dir so gut läuft.
> 
> Wegen dem 2019er Modell, vermute ich das die 2,4er Maxxis schon an die alten 2,6er Maxxis rankommen, da es ja die WT-Version ist beim 2019er.
> 
> ...


 
2.6 ist auch WT.
Steht nur nicht drauf


----------



## Monsieur87 (30. November 2018)

Roborobtics schrieb:


> Hat schon wer den Umbau ausprobiert und es empfehlen. Könnte die daraus resultierende Hublänge nicht auch zu lang sein?



Servus zusammen,

ich habe mich gestern dran versucht, den Deluxe Dämpfer auf 65mm Hub zu bekommen. Die blaue Distanzscheibe ist genau 5mm dick. Nach Entfernen dieser Scheibe habe ich die Luftkammer wieder aufgeschraubt. 
Der Dämpfer hat nun nach wie vor die 60mm Hub. Wie kann das sein? Muss noch etwas zusätzlich entfernt werden?

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe und Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## mariu (30. November 2018)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hat nun nach wie vor die 60mm Hub. Wie kann das sein? Muss noch etwas zusätzlich entfernt werden?



Der "sichtbare" Hub ändert sich nicht, der Dämpfer federt ohne die Scheibe lediglich bis beinahe zum Ende ein ansonsten würde sich ja auch das Einbaumaß vergrößern.
Habe allerdings gehört, dass man nicht einfach nur die Scheibe entfernen sollte, sondern dann auch die Position des inneren Schwimmers (IFP) verändert werden muss, wozu ich aber leider nichts Näheres weiß, so einfach scheint es dann doch nicht zu sein oder weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsieur87 (30. November 2018)

Hallo mariu,

danke für deine Antwort.

Habe mich wohl  etwas unklar ausgedrückt.
Mein Dämpfer federt jetzt genauso weit ein wie davor. Ich habe also keinen Federweg dazu gewonnen.


----------



## superwutze (30. November 2018)

edit: sorry, zu früh getippt. gerade im deluxe manual nachgeschaut, da ist auch der ifp drin.


der ifp-piston ist doch in dem externen knubbel des super deluxe, die 2018er haben aber den normalen deluxe ohne das ifp teil, oder?


----------



## Monsieur87 (30. November 2018)

Mit externen Knubbel meinst du das Piggyback oder?
Ich hab den normalen Deluxe Dämpfer aus 2018, also ohne Piggy.


----------



## superwutze (30. November 2018)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Mit externen Knubbel meinst du das Piggyback oder?
> Ich hab den normalen Deluxe Dämpfer aus 2018, also ohne Piggy.


ganz genau. auf den 2019ern ist ja der super deluxe drauf und nach dr. google habe ich den ifp zuerst bei dem gefunden. beim durchblättern des deluxe-manuals fand ich ihn da aber auch.


----------



## Narfelchen (1. Dezember 2018)

Hätte da mal ne Newbfrage zu. Was macht denn dieser Piggyback genau? Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist das ein Extrareservoir mit Luft. Aber wie und wann setzt dieses "Extra" denn ein? Der Hub vom Dämpfer wird dadurch ja nicht beeinflusst, also ist mir nicht ganz klar was es tut bzw. verhindert.


----------



## Hinouf (1. Dezember 2018)

@Narfelchen 
Mehr Öl im Dämpfer. Führt dazu, dass es nicht so warm wird. Die Viskoität sinkt nicht so stark, heißt die Dämpfung bleibt konstanter.


----------



## Tbuschi (2. Dezember 2018)

Momocop schrieb:


> 2.6 ist auch WT.
> Steht nur nicht drauf



Stimmt, ist auch ein WT, Danke Dir.

Bis auf die Felgenbreite bei der ETRTO, trägt er gleich auf 

Minion DHR II 2,4 auf 2019 Modell:
AM, EN 27.5" x 2.40 WT 61 - 584 EXO TR 3C MaxxTerra 60 900g 1147 69.50 €

Minion DHF 2,6 auf 2018er Modell:
AM, EN 27.5" x 2.60 WT 66 - 584 EXO TR 3C MaxxTerra 60 925g 1527 69.50 € NEU


----------



## Monsieur87 (3. Dezember 2018)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Hallo mariu,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> ...



Hab mal Sportimport direkt angeschrieben. Laut denen handelt es sich bei der 5mm dicken blauen Scheibe um einen Volumenspacer ... Also leider kein Hubbegrenzer


----------



## Gamer99 (3. Dezember 2018)

Laut RS Teilekatalog gibts den Dämpferhub in fixe Abstände ohne Travel Spacer und zwar 35,45,55,65,75 die dazwischen werden durch Travel Spacer erreicht. Im Teilekatalog ist zb bei 60 Hub (Spectral2018) ein 5 Travel Spacer dabei.
11.4118.048.010
REAR SHOCK DAMPER BODY/IFP - STANDARD EYELET 60MM(INCLUDES DAMPER BODY, IFP, VALVE CORE, 5mm TRAVEL SPACER & CAPS) -
DELUXE A1/ SUPER DELUXE A1 (2017+)
Somit verstehe ich das der Body für die 65 Hub ist und der Spacer das ganze um 5mm verringert. Also sollte der Umbau möglich sein.
Ich denke auch das man den IFP neu justieren muß um den Federweg bzw die richtige Funkion zu erreichen.
Mir persönlich ist es zu aufwendig das umzubauen um 1cm mehr Federweg zu haben. Vlt im Rahmen eines Service machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (10. Dezember 2018)

Man merkt richtig das der Winter angefangen hat, es ist hier ziemlich ruhig geworden...
Euch allen schöne Adventstage.

Lieben Gruß
Soul


----------



## Tbuschi (10. Dezember 2018)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Man merkt richtig das der Winter angefangen hat, es ist hier ziemlich ruhig geworden...
> Euch allen schöne Adventstage.
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> Soul



Dir auch tolle Adventstage und eine ruhige Weihnachtszeit.

Ich bin in Warteposition zum Servicetermin, und gespannt was da gemacht wird.

Von dem Ausgang mit Schluchtenmoped bin ich gerade sehr weit entfernt, da Tante Rotzi und Onkel Hals da sind....


----------



## dome23_650b (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich war am Samstag noch die letzte Runde des Jahres drehen, da es hier in Innsbruck jetzt geschneit hat und die Ski langsam an der Reihe sind


----------



## imarv (12. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage wenn ich mein Spectral AL 6 (2018) auf tubeless umbauen möchte. Wie stelle ich denn fest welche größe ich nehmen muss? (21mm, 23mm, 25mm)

Danke euch im Voraus.

VG

Marv


----------



## bartman2108 (12. Dezember 2018)

imarv schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage wenn ich mein Spectral AL 6 (2018) auf tubeless umbauen möchte. Wie stelle ich denn fest welche größe ich nehmen muss? (21mm, 23mm, 25mm)
> 
> ...



Größe von was?

Schlauch raus, Ventil und Milch rein dann aufpumpen und fertig


----------



## imarv (12. Dezember 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Größe von was?
> 
> Schlauch raus, Ventil und Milch rein dann aufpumpen und fertig


Es gibt das  Schwalbe Tubeless Easy Kit und da muss ich die Größe wählen, und ich habe mich eben gefragt warum genau? Ist es das Felgenband? Wie erkenne ich welche Größe ich brauche?

Habt ihr ein anderes Kit welches ihr empfehlen würdet? Was gibt es sonst zu beachten?

VG und vielen Dank

Marv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (12. Dezember 2018)

imarv schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage wenn ich mein Spectral AL 6 (2018) auf tubeless umbauen möchte. Wie stelle ich denn fest welche größe ich nehmen muss? (21mm, 23mm, 25mm)
> 
> ...


Was sind denn für Laufräder/Felgen verbaut?


----------



## imarv (12. Dezember 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Was sind denn für Laufräder/Felgen verbaut?


Laufräder DT Swiss M 1900 Spline


----------



## fone (12. Dezember 2018)

imarv schrieb:


> Laufräder DT Swiss M 1900 Spline


Entscheidend ist die Breite.
https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte/laufraeder-mtb/all-mountain/m-1900-spline/
So... selber recherchiert. 30er Felge, solltest du eigentlich auch ein 30er Band verwenden. Soweit ich weiß.


----------



## bartman2108 (12. Dezember 2018)

imarv schrieb:


> Es gibt das  Schwalbe Tubeless Easy Kit und da muss ich die Größe wählen, und ich habe mich eben gefragt warum genau? Ist es das Felgenband? Wie erkenne ich welche Größe ich brauche?
> 
> Habt ihr ein anderes Kit welches ihr empfehlen würdet? Was gibt es sonst zu beachten?
> 
> ...



Die Felgen sind doch Tubeless Ready, also schon vorbereitet.

Habe bei mir kein Band eingezogen. Nur Ventil und Milch von Stans No Tubes, hält schon seit 6 Monaten dicht.
Hab aber die DT Swiss 1700


----------



## imarv (12. Dezember 2018)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind doch Tubeless Ready, also schon vorbereitet.
> 
> Habe bei mir kein Band eingezogen. Nur Ventil und Milch von Stans No Tubes, hält schon seit 6 Monaten dicht.
> Hab aber die DT Swiss 1700



Okay danke euch, ich habe jetzt einmal direkt bei Canyon angefragt. Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass es so schon tubeless ready ist, ein neues Ventil und die Milch sollten es theoretisch tun.

VG

marv


----------



## .jan (12. Dezember 2018)

Beim 1700 ist Felgenband drin, ich meine, dass das auch für alle anderen DT Swiss tubelessready LRS gilt. Die anzugebende Größe könnte die benötigte Ventillänge sein. Infos auf der DT Swiss-Seite.


----------



## filiale (12. Dezember 2018)

imarv schrieb:


> Okay danke euch, ich habe jetzt einmal direkt bei Canyon angefragt. Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass es so schon tubeless ready ist, ein neues Ventil und die Milch sollten es theoretisch tun.
> 
> VG
> 
> marv



Warum läßt Du vom Reifen nicht die Luft ab, drückst dein Reifen etwas ein und schaust was Du für ein Felgenband drin hast ? Ich wette da ist bereits ein tubeless Felgenband drin.


----------



## burnyourfire (12. Dezember 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Warum läßt Du vom Reifen nicht die Luft ab, drückst dein Reifen etwas ein und schaust was Du für ein Felgenband drin hast ? Ich wette da ist bereits ein tubeless Felgenband drin.



Ja es ist ein tubeless Felgenband in den M1900.
Habe auch das 2018er AL6.0 und auf tubeless umgerüstet. Du brauchst nur Dichtmilch+Ventile.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Dezember 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Warum läßt Du vom Reifen nicht die Luft ab, drückst dein Reifen etwas ein und schaust was Du für ein Felgenband drin hast ? Ich wette da ist bereits ein tubeless Felgenband drin.


Zu einfach...


----------



## imarv (13. Dezember 2018)

burnyourfire schrieb:


> Ja es ist ein tubeless Felgenband in den M1900.
> Habe auch das 2018er AL6.0 und auf tubeless umgerüstet. Du brauchst nur Dichtmilch+Ventile.


Super danke dir.

Eine Dummie Frage noch, woran erkenne ich ein Tubeless Felgenband ggü. einem normalen Felgenband? 

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (13. Dezember 2018)

es klebt?
das andere ist auf der felge verschiebbar


----------



## fone (13. Dezember 2018)

Guter Hinweis der anderen... 
Wenn auf dem Laufrad ein DTSWiss-Felgenband drauf ist, dann sollte das ein Tubeless Band sein. Serienmäßig.

Steht evtl. auch auf dem Band drauf. Rechts, die Rolle (in diesem Fall noch unmontiert).


----------



## dome23_650b (13. Dezember 2018)

kann das nur bestätigen von den anderen. 
Bei den M1900 ist tublessfelgenband montiert!! Am besten erstmal schlauch raus und Ventil rein und aufpumpen damit der Reifen reinspringt und dann Ventilkern raus und Milch darüber einfüllen


----------



## Tbuschi (13. Dezember 2018)

Bei meinem AL 6.0, wie bei den Vorrednern auch, ist alles schon READY, nur die Tubelessventile rein und Milch, dann uffpumpe und ab geht es mit de Milch bis sie sauer wird.


----------



## DeepBluePanda (15. Dezember 2018)

Hey ich habe mal 2 Fragen. Ich habe mein Canyon Spectral AL 6 im Mai bestellt und anfang Juni bekommen. Bis jetzt habe ich KEINE Probleme mit der Kettenstrebe bemerkt aber die Beiträge hier haben mich schon etwas verunsichert. Sind alle Modelle von den Problemen betroffen? Sollte ich mal bei Canyon fragen ob sie die Kettenstrebe präventiv wechseln können, oder meint Ihr ich sollte mich nicht so verrückt machen?

Und zum Abschluss wollte ich mal hören was Ihr bis jetzt so an euren Spectral verändert habt.
Ich bin mit der Guide R auch nach entlüften, komplett neu bluten usw. nicht zufrieden gewesen und habe ein paar Shimano Zee Bremsen mit IceTec Scheiben günstig bekommen. Eventuell wären Magura Trail Sport oder Formula Cura stimmiger gewesen aber was sollts.... sie bremsen gut, sind zuverlässig und waren günstig. Dann war mir der 760mm Lenker leider etwas zu schmal mit der Zeit also wurde er durch ein Renthal FatBar V2 und dem entsprechenden Apex 35 Vorbau ersetzt. Reifen sind inzwischen Tubeless, Griffe sind gegen Ergon GA2 Fat getauscht worden und als Pedale kommen Race Face Chester zum einsatz. Könnt ihr noch etwas empfehlen? Eine Bashguard wäre schön aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich die am Spectral montiere 

MfG


----------



## daddel321 (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mein Spectral CF 8.0 auch im Juni bekommen und bisher keine Probleme mit der Kettenstrebe. Ich guck beim Reinigen einfach sicherheitshalber immer mal nach und ansonsten bin ich da ganz entspannt. Scheinbar macht Canyon den Austausch ja mittlerweile auch präventiv, aber ich hätte keine Lust umsonst so lange auf mein Bike zu verzichten.
Also alle Kettenstreben scheinen nicht betroffen zu sein, von daher würd ich mich nicht verrückt machen. Sonst hätte Canyon auch in Deutschland längst einen Rückruf gestartet.

Bezüglich der Änderungen hab ich die Guide direkt getauscht gegen Magura MT5 mit HC-1 Hebeln. Hatte an meinem vorherigen Bike schon nur Probleme mit den Guide Gebern gehabt. Die Sattelstütze hab ich auch gewechselt, aber eher weil ich an meinem S Rahmen nur eine mit 125 Hub hatte. Den Rekon fand ich schrecklich, bin aber mittlerweile eh wieder auf 2.4 Baron umgestiegen, auch tubeless montiert.
Der Race Face Lenker hatte mir zu wenig Rise (das Steuerrohr ist am S Rahmen aber auch wesentlich kürzer) und da ich die 35er Klemmung eh unnötig fand, hab ich mein Truvativ Decendant Vorbau + Lenker weiter verwendet.. und halt die Griffe..

Es gibt Adapter mit denen man auch bei Pressfit Innenlagern eine ISCG05 Aufnahme montieren kann z.B. von Fifty-Fifty https://www.numbernine.ch/iscgadapter/
da kann man den finden. In deutschen Shops hab ich noch keinen gesehen


----------



## Grashalm (18. Dezember 2018)

Weiss jemand welches *Tretlager* am Spectral AL 6.0 verbaut ist?
In den Specs steht nur *Sram GXP, pressfit* und Tretlagergehäusebreite ist gemessen ~92mm.
Ist das dann der *BB92 *Standard und dieses Lager https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41-x-86-5-92-mm-p24338/?


----------



## daddel321 (18. Dezember 2018)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Weiss jemand welches *Tretlager* am Spectral AL 6.0 verbaut ist?
> In den Specs steht nur *Sram GXP, pressfit* und Tretlagergehäusebreite ist gemessen ~92mm.
> Ist das dann der *BB92 *Standard und dieses Lager https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41-x-86-5-92-mm-p24338/?




genau, ist BB92 und daher müsste das passen


----------



## DeepBluePanda (18. Dezember 2018)

> Den Rekon fand ich schrecklich, bin aber mittlerweile eh wieder auf 2.4 Baron umgestiegen



Und ich dachte mir kommt es nur so vor. Ich hab auch das Gefühl als wäre der Rekon nicht die passende Wahl aber ich hab nicht wirklich eine Ahnung welcher Reifen für mich besser geeignet ist. Ich fahre mit dem Rad zwar auch hin und wieder Bikepark, Enduro ähnliche Trails und auch Dinge wie Felsen und Treppen, gleichzeitig nehme ich es auch für einfache Fahrten nach dem Feierabend über Schotter und Graswege. Also Traktion sollte er haben, aber auch leicht klettern... kennt einer einen guten Reifen der passen würde? Mit dem DHF bin ich zufrieden.



> genau, ist BB92 und daher müsste das passen



Ich hatte vor 2 Monaten auch ein leichtes Knacken beim treten bemerkt. Ich werde es mal komplett sauber machen über den Winter und sehen ob es nur Dreck war oder ich es komplett ersetzen muss. Gibt es ein gutes Upgrade welches passen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddel321 (18. Dezember 2018)

hab nach 2 Ausfahrten hinten einen Maxxis DHR II aufgezogen. War mit der Kombi im Trockenen sehr zufrieden, aber sobald es matschig wird, taugen die 2,6er Reifen einfach nicht so gut, finde ich. Wenn du auch Bikepark fährst und trotzdem noch was suchst, was halbwegs rollt vll den Highroller hinten und evtl. dann auch etwas schmaler?


----------



## Skydive93 (18. Dezember 2018)

mountain king 3 hinten ging gut bergauf im matsch
highroller 2 war mir hinten zu schwer zu treten


----------



## mariu (20. Dezember 2018)

Kann jemand schon vom 2019 Spectral berichten oder hat eines auf eine 160 mm Gabel umgebaut?

Das Fahrverhalten durch die 10 mm mehr und die kleine Geometrieänderung würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich auch am überlegen bin die pike vom 2018er mit dem 2019 Upgrade Kit umzurüsten. 
Über Erfahrungen würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Rick7 (20. Dezember 2018)

Das passt sicherlich problemlos. Lenkwinkel halbes Grad flacher, Tretlager minimal höher-wirst ned merken. Dafür Sitzpositon etwas komfortabler- Vorderrad steigt bergauf evtl ein bischen früher, aber auch das sicherlich nicht dramatisch. Ein cm mehr geht immer


----------



## Flachlaender (20. Dezember 2018)

Moin Moin, 

Ich wollte mir jetzt mal ein neues Bike gönnen da mein 10 Jahre altes dirtbike langsam den Geist aufgibt und für meinen Einsatz sowieso ungeeignet ist .Im Sommer hatte ich die Möglichkeit des öfteren das spectral zu fahren und da ich einerseits sehr gut damit klar kam und ich auch bisher keine anderen bikes gefahren bin, wollte ich mir ein spectral bestellen, da ich da wenigstens weiß wie es sich fährt und das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis ist ja auch top. Nach langem überlegen habe ich mich für das 6.0 anstelle des 5.0 entschieden .Jetzt muss die nächste Entscheidung getroffen werden: schwarz oder raw? Auf der Canyon Homepage wirkt das raw nicht ganz so ansprechend aber ich kann mir vorstellen ,dass es in echt deutlich besser kommt ( bis auf die Orangen Griffe ,die kommen weg falls ich mich dafür entschiede). Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage, hat jemand Bilder von dem raw, bspw aus dem showroom ?


----------



## DeepBluePanda (20. Dezember 2018)

> mountain king 3 hinten ging gut bergauf im matsch
> highroller 2 war mir hinten zu schwer zu treten


Bin nicht so der Fan davon Marken zu kombinieren. Wie wäre denn eine Kombination aus Trail King ProTection Apex hinten und Der Baron 2.4 Project vorne? Oder ich versuch mal was anderes von Maxxis auf dem Hinterrad. Wäre auch günstiger.



> überlegen bin die pike vom 2018er mit dem 2019 Upgrade Kit umzurüsten.


Was genau bringt das Upgrade Kit von 2019? Hab auf Google keins gefunden. Wenn es diese 10mm mehr Federweg bringt, gibt es das ganze dann auch für den Deluxe Dämpfer? Ich hab aktuell schon das Gefühl als würde der Dämpfer im Federweg schneller ans Limit kommen als die Gabel aber das kann auch eine falsche Fahrtechnik und das Bunnyhoppen bei mir sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (20. Dezember 2018)

DeepBluePanda schrieb:


> Bin nicht so der Fan davon Marken zu kombinieren. Wie wäre denn eine Kombination aus Trail King ProTection Apex hinten und Der Baron 2.4 Project vorne? Oder ich versuch mal was anderes von Maxxis auf dem Hinterrad. Wäre auch günstiger.
> 
> 
> Was genau bringt das Upgrade Kit von 2019? Hab auf Google keins gefunden. Wenn es diese 10mm mehr Federweg bringt, gibt es das ganze dann auch für den Deluxe Dämpfer? Ich hab aktuell schon das Gefühl als würde der Dämpfer im Federweg schneller ans Limit kommen als die Gabel aber das kann auch eine falsche Fahrtechnik und das Bunnyhoppen bei mir sein.



trail king is halt bisl stabiler als mountain king
baron wird bei mir kommen sobald hr2 durch ist. bekannte fährt den und findet den super.


----------



## SingleTrackie (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte mal die Kombi: Baron vorne und Trailking hinten. Der Baron ist Top! Hatte ich wirklich nichts dran auszusetzen. Offenes Profil, Grip und nicht zu träge. Der Trail King war sehr komfortabel, gut Grip hinten für fiese Uphills, aber als HR doch recht träge nach meinem Geschmack.

Ich probiere mich jetzt erstmal noch an den Maxxis Reifen in +. DHF war mir zu kloppig, kam weg, Rekon ist ok gewesen, aber auch nix dolles. Jetzt kommt der Forekaster 2.6 nach hinten, was ich schon sehr gut fand und ein High Roller 2.5 nach vorne. Das wird das Set für die Saison und ich bin gespannt. Die Tubelessmontage bei Maxxis ist einfach ein Traum!


----------



## Soulslide (20. Dezember 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Die Tubelessmontage bei Maxxis ist einfach ein Traum!


 Bei mir  hält der Druck auch  ohne Milch.
Natürlich nur um den Reifen an die Felge zu pressen hätte aber nie gedacht dass selbst ohne Milch solange die Luft drin bleibt habe nicht bemerkt dass sie entweicht na ja auf jeden Fall zum Ende hin die tubeless mir nicht eingefüllt damit ich auch lange was von habe


----------



## Soulslide (20. Dezember 2018)

Ein kleiner Hinweis für alle die die Probleme haben den Mantel von der Felge runter bzw. wieder über den Felgenrand zu heben.
Versucht den Mantel komplett bis in die Mitte der Felge zu schieben dort ist eine kleine Nut wodurch man den Mantel leichter über den Felgenrand wuchten kann.
Die meisten von euch wissen das ja was sowieso aber vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen der sich bis jetzt gewundert hat wie schwer sich der Reifen von der Felge lösen bzw.  wieder aufziehen lässt


----------



## BigBadaBoom (22. Dezember 2018)

Flachlaender schrieb:


> Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage, hat jemand Bilder von dem raw, bspw aus dem showroom ?



Hier die Bilder. Ich mag die Optik von rohem Alu am Rad, ist aber Geschmackssache...


----------



## superwutze (23. Dezember 2018)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Hallo mariu,
> danke für deine Antwort.
> Habe mich wohl  etwas unklar ausgedrückt.
> Mein Dämpfer federt jetzt genauso weit ein wie davor. Ich habe also keinen Federweg dazu gewonnen.



hast du da noch weiter etwas probiert? hast du eigentlich das blaue reduzierstück sauber ausgebaut oder mit gewalt entfernt? ich bekomme nämlich dieser tage den debonair2 schaft für die pike und wollte dann die federung überarbeiten.

frohes fest euch allen!


----------



## Flachlaender (23. Dezember 2018)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Hier die Bilder. Ich mag die Optik von rohem Alu am Rad, ist aber Geschmackssache...
> Anhang anzeigen 807004 Anhang anzeigen 807005


Super, vielen Dank. Ja das raw mag ich auch, ging mir eher um das orange .Wie gedacht siehts in echt besser als auf der Homepage aus, was meine Entscheidung nicht erleichtert ^^


----------



## hennes72 (28. Dezember 2018)

Kann mir jemand die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen im Spectral CF 9.0 2018 mit Fox Float DPS-Dämpfer sagen?


----------



## hennes72 (29. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe für mein Spectral die Wahl zwischen Fox Float DPS Evol LV 3Pos 210x55 und einem Rockshox Super Deluxe RCT 210x52 Dämpfer 

Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? 
Danke für eure Meinung.


----------



## daddel321 (29. Dezember 2018)

ist das richtig, dass der RockShox Deluxe Tune L/L hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleTrackie (30. Dezember 2018)

@hennes72 

Die Dämpfer sind zu kurz für die Modelle ab 2018! Für die brauchst 230× 60/65
Je nachdem ob du 140mm oder 150mm Federweg haben willst

Oder hast nen älteres Modell?


----------



## hennes72 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe Größe S, da ist es wohl 210 auch bei 2018


----------



## SingleTrackie (30. Dezember 2018)

Jaa das erklärts!

Aber da kann ich leider net weiterhelfen. Tendenziell gehe ich auf Rockshox, da besseres p/l Verhältnis der ersatzteile und Wartung. Besser selbst machbar.

Performance...


----------



## mariu (31. Dezember 2018)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Die Tubelessmontage bei Maxxis ist einfach ein Traum!



Habe gestern einen Conti baron und kaiser tubeless aufgezogen, hat bei beiden ohne Kompressor und Probleme geklappt was mich selber gewundert hat, da man über conti und tubeless ja oft schlechtes hört.
Hat sich mittlerweile vielleicht auch was geändert


----------



## SingleTrackie (2. Januar 2019)

@mariu 

Gut zu wissen. Der Baron war ein Traum vorne. Zurzeit teste ich die Saison nen High Roller II vorne, da mein pedantisches Wesen zwei Reifenmarken noch net verkraftet und ich hinten den Forekaster von Maxxis auch sehr gut finde.


----------



## Skydive93 (2. Januar 2019)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> @mariu
> 
> Gut zu wissen. Der Baron war ein Traum vorne. Zurzeit teste ich die Saison nen High Roller II vorne, da mein pedantisches Wesen zwei Reifenmarken noch net verkraftet und ich hinten den Forekaster von Maxxis auch sehr gut finde.



Kennt man einen Unterschied zwischen HR2 und Baron? Hatte mit den HR2 bisher keine Probleme, weder auf Matsch noch nassen Wurzeln. 
Habe aktuell den HR2 vorne aber hinten einen Mountain King. Da ich das gleiche Problem habe wie du, würde ich gern auf Conti komplett umbauen.


----------



## SingleTrackie (3. Januar 2019)

@Skydive93 

kann ich noch net sagen, da ich den HR II erst frisch drauf habe und einmal gefahren bin. Vom Profil her würde ich dem HR II tendenziell geringeren Rollwiderstand absprechen, durch mehr und abgeschrägtere Mittelstollen.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr so für Reifenkombis zur Winterzeit fahrt? Ich habe auf meine CF9.0 noch die Orginalebereifung drauf, mit welcher ich auch sehr zufrieden war. Nun ist jedoch der Rekon am Hinterrad schon sehr abgefahren und auch nicht wirklich sehr griffig bei Nässe und Matsch. Habt ihr eine gute alternative für mich? Den Minion wollte ich noch auf dem Vorderrad lassen. Hat auch jemand schon die Erfahrung gemacht mit 2.8er bereifung auf dem Spectral? Evtl würde ich dahin wechseln, weil so wie ich bei Maxxis geshen habe stehen dann mehrere Modelle zur Auswahl.

Gruss
Jochen


----------



## mariu (3. Januar 2019)

@Jochen_P81 
Habe auch deshalb schon vor dem  Winter den Rekon mit dem Conti kaiser ausgetauscht, mit dem Rekon war ich allerdings nie richtig zufrieden. 
Was Grip bei nässe und Matsch angeht sind die beiden nicht zu vergleichen, war von Anfang an begeistert! 

Jetzt habe ich vorne den Baron drauf und kann @SingleTrackie zustimmen, ist wirklich ein Traum! 
Bisher im nassen, im Matsch und auf gefrorenem Boden und Schnee gefahren und immer noch begeistert, ich denke ich habe meine Winter-Kombi gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (4. Januar 2019)

Frohes Neues Jahr allen miteinand,

mein Radl war gestern bei den Schluchten-Service, leider wurde nicht wie in einer vorab Email geschrieben, die sich bewegende Sattelstütze getauscht ( sie bewegt sich nach links und rechts) sondern das für normal durch einen Techniker/-in empfunden und einfach drauf gelassen.
Enttäuschend, da ich extra eine andere mir besorgt habe damit ich das Bike weiter fahren kann um dann eigentlich die Gewährleistung der Sattelstütze zu bekommen.
Für mich nicht verständlich und der Servicemitarbeiter wollte diese auch nicht nach nachhaken annehmen.
Unverständlich.

Weitere Maßnahmen, das die Schrauben kontrolliert wurden, hoffe ich, kann ich nicht nach prüfen vor Ort, wird die Zeit ergeben ob diese nun halten oder sich nach einiger Zeit wieder vervielfältigen.

Schaltung wurde eingestellt, schaltet sich nach neuem Zug noch etwas hakelig, aber ist bekannt das die GX da ne Diva ist.
(kleiner Abstand halt).

Bin gespannt was nun wieder alles knackst und knarzt. Vorher war das Radl knarzfrei.


----------



## Soulslide (4. Januar 2019)

Frohes Neues auch von mir noch einmal habe noch mal eine kurze Frage zur kleinen Gabel Wartung der Pike.

 habe mir jetzt auch den 160er Stoessel besorgt und habe mir jetzt auch den 160er Stößel besorgt und gleichzeitig 0 W 30 Öl. Ich habe mir dieses Öl bestellt sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem darstellen da ist ja nur für die Schmierung der Gabel gedacht ist vielleicht kann einer kurz was dazu sagen.
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B017M5BFOA/ref=pe_3044161_189395811_TE_SCE_3p_dp_1


----------



## Soulslide (4. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> ( sie bewegt sich nach links und rechts


Ein leichtes Spiel hat fast jede Sattelstütze daher sollte dies eher unproblematisch sein sollte sich das Spiel jedoch vergrößern wäre das nicht so gut schlimmer ist es jedoch wenn die Sattelstütze spiel nach unten hat.
Die Schrauben überprüfe ich sowieso in gewissen Abständen immer selbst sollte auch für ein Hobby Bastler kein großes Problem darstellen.
Ansonsten gebe ich dir schon recht ist ziemlich ärgerlich mit einer gewissen Erwartungshaltung das Fahrrad in den Service gegeben zu haben und nicht ganz zufrieden gestellt geworden zu sein.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (4. Januar 2019)

Wie sieht es mit dem Maxxis Minion DHR auf dem Hinterrad aus? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht? Die 2019er Modelle haben den jetzt alle drauf?


----------



## SingleTrackie (4. Januar 2019)

@Soulslide 
ich bin jetzt kein Experte für Schmierstoffe, denke aber dass ein Motoröl nen ganz anderen Arbeitsbereich hat, was die Temperaturen angeht. Viskosität passt, aber unsere Gabeln und Dämpfer müssen ja nur bei -10 - 40°C funktionieren und nicht jenseits der 100°C

@Tbuschi 
wieso wechselst die Sattelstütze nicht selbst, wenn Du schon eine neue hast? Da geht Dir keine Gewährleistung flöten. Der Rahmen wird nicht verändert und die Gewährleistung von der neuen Stütze hast Du ja über den anderen Hersteller?!

Die haben bei meiner Kurbel auch nix zu gesagt, als Sie den linken Kurbelarm austauschen mussten, obwohl ersichtlich war, dass ich daran gearbeitet habe. 2x11 zu 1x11, Kettenkürzung und von SGS zu GS. Neben der Kettenstrebe war das der größte Kostenpunkt und das lief einfach über Garantie.


----------



## Tbuschi (4. Januar 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ein leichtes Spiel hat fast jede Sattelstütze daher sollte dies eher unproblematisch sein sollte sich das Spiel jedoch vergrößern wäre das nicht so gut schlimmer ist es jedoch wenn die Sattelstütze spiel nach unten hat.
> Die Schrauben überprüfe ich sowieso in gewissen Abständen immer selbst sollte auch für ein Hobby Bastler kein großes Problem darstellen.
> Ansonsten gebe ich dir schon recht ist ziemlich ärgerlich mit einer gewissen Erwartungshaltung das Fahrrad in den Service gegeben zu haben und nicht ganz zufrieden gestellt geworden zu sein.



Danke für die Info's, bin mir da auch darüber bewusst Soulslide, habe aber einen Vergleich zur selben Sattelstütze und diese knackt nicht und ist auch nicht so extrem beweglich wie meine.
Was wirklich schade ist, das es vorher per Email abgesprochen war.

Mal sehen was sich noch so ergibt.

Als Vergleich, eine Reverb hat weniger Spiel wie meine Kind Shock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (4. Januar 2019)

@Tbuschi
wieso wechselst die Sattelstütze nicht selbst, wenn Du schon eine neue hast? Da geht Dir keine Gewährleistung flöten. Der Rahmen wird nicht verändert und die Gewährleistung von der neuen Stütze hast Du ja über den anderen Hersteller?!

Die haben bei meiner Kurbel auch nix zu gesagt, als Sie den linken Kurbelarm austauschen mussten, obwohl ersichtlich war, dass ich daran gearbeitet habe. 2x11 zu 1x11, Kettenkürzung und von SGS zu GS. Neben der Kettenstrebe war das der größte Kostenpunkt und das lief einfach über Garantie.[/QUOTE]

Servus SingleTrackie, klar könnte ich die Stütze selbst wechseln und was mache ich dann mit der paar Monate alten Stütze die ich dann zu Hause rumliegen habe?
Canyon will sie ja nicht einschicken....

Oder meinst Du ich soll mich direkt an den Hersteller der Stütze wenden?


----------



## daddel321 (4. Januar 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Frohes Neues auch von mir noch einmal habe noch mal eine kurze Frage zur kleinen Gabel Wartung der Pike.
> 
> habe mir jetzt auch den 160er Stoessel besorgt und habe mir jetzt auch den 160er Stößel besorgt und gleichzeitig 0 W 30 Öl. Ich habe mir dieses Öl bestellt sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem darstellen da ist ja nur für die Schmierung der Gabel gedacht ist vielleicht kann einer kurz was dazu sagen.
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B017M5BFOA/ref=pe_3044161_189395811_TE_SCE_3p_dp_1




Beim kleinen 50h Service braucht man nur 0w30 Öl. Spezielles Gabelöl erst, wenn man den großen Service macht. Das Öl ist nur dazu da, die Dichtungen zu schmieren und hat mit der Dämpfung nix zu tun. Kannst also das Öl aus dem Link verwenden oder irgendein passendes z.B. im Baumarkt kaufen


----------



## burnyourfire (4. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du ich soll mich direkt an den Hersteller der Stütze wenden?



Meine Lev Si am AL6.0 hatte auch seitliches und zusätzlich vertikales Spiel (ca. 0,5 cm Absacken bei Belastung). Sie lies sich aber auch nur noch schlecht Einfahren.
Ich habe meine Sattelstütze direkt mit einer Kopie der Canyon-Rechnung an 11motors (KS Partner in Deutschland) geschickt.
Nach 5 Tagen war die Stütze gereinigt, geschmiert und mit neuer Kartusche wieder bei mir. Lief alles auf Garantie.
Ob es bei dir auch ein Garantiefall ist, solltest du vorher evtl. telefonisch mit 11motors klären. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Monsieur87 (4. Januar 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> hast du da noch weiter etwas probiert? hast du eigentlich das blaue reduzierstück sauber ausgebaut oder mit gewalt entfernt? ich bekomme nämlich dieser tage den debonair2 schaft für die pike und wollte dann die federung überarbeiten.
> 
> frohes fest euch allen!



Bin leider noch nicht weiter. Von Sportimport habe ich auf meine Nachfrage keine Antwort erhalten ...

Das Reduzierstück habe ich mit einem Seitenschneider entfernt. Aber Vorsicht, ist Hartplastik und kann böse ins Auge gehen.


----------



## Monsieur87 (4. Januar 2019)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr so für Reifenkombis zur Winterzeit fahrt? Ich habe auf meine CF9.0 noch die Orginalebereifung drauf, mit welcher ich auch sehr zufrieden war. Nun ist jedoch der Rekon am Hinterrad schon sehr abgefahren und auch nicht wirklich sehr griffig bei Nässe und Matsch. Habt ihr eine gute alternative für mich? Den Minion wollte ich noch auf dem Vorderrad lassen. Hat auch jemand schon die Erfahrung gemacht mit 2.8er bereifung auf dem Spectral? Evtl würde ich dahin wechseln, weil so wie ich bei Maxxis geshen habe stehen dann mehrere Modelle zur Auswahl.
> 
> Gruss
> Jochen



Magic Mary in 2,6 vorne, den Minion DHF hinten. Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Soulslide (4. Januar 2019)

daddel321 schrieb:


> hat mit der Dämpfung nix zu tun.


Welches Dämpfungsöl nimmst du denn habe noch 0W5 von meiner Sattelstütze und noch 0W10 von meiner alten Gabel kann ich dies benutzen oder brauche ich noch ein anderes.


----------



## Rick7 (4. Januar 2019)

Guckst du hier: https://www.sram.com/de/service/rockshox/all


----------



## daddel321 (4. Januar 2019)

RockShox 5 WT Gabelöl oder auch schonmal das Motorex Racing Fork Oil 5W


----------



## Alpini (4. Januar 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Frohes Neues auch von mir noch einmal habe noch mal eine kurze Frage zur kleinen Gabel Wartung der Pike.
> 
> habe mir jetzt auch den 160er Stoessel besorgt und habe mir jetzt auch den 160er Stößel besorgt und gleichzeitig 0 W 30 Öl. Ich habe mir dieses Öl bestellt sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem darstellen da ist ja nur für die Schmierung der Gabel gedacht ist vielleicht kann einer kurz was dazu sagen.
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B017M5BFOA/ref=pe_3044161_189395811_TE_SCE_3p_dp_1



Motorenöl und Gabelöl sind komplett verschieden bis auf die Viskosität. Der Name sagt es. Für 10 € mehr gibt es das original Öl.
Kapier ich nicht was das bringen soll.


----------



## Soulslide (4. Januar 2019)

@Rick7 
Danke für den Link. Bin dort schon fündig geworden. 

@daddel321 
In der Anleitung für die Pike steht aber 3wt.
Kann man denn dann einfach 5wt oder 5w Forkoil nehmen. Denke das da schon einige Unterschiede sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddel321 (4. Januar 2019)

Auf jedenfall die Viskosität nach Anleitung. Hab bei der neuen Pike bisher nur den kleinen Service gemacht. War bei meinen älteren RockShox Gabeln 5W


----------



## Soulslide (4. Januar 2019)

Bei meiner Reba war es auch 5wt oder 10wt (öl für die schmierung). Kleiner Service.
Bei der Pike soll man aber 0w30 für die Schmierung benutzen uns 3wt für die Dämpfung. Naja lese mich gerade in Dad Thema rein, aber ich glaube dass ich später beim großen Service dann das 3wt nehmen werde und keine Experimente veranstalte.

Kann mir jemand sagen was bleed beim Ölstand in mm bei dem 3wt Öl im dämpfer heißen soll. Ist damit gemeint bis es überläuft, also Voll. Bei den meisten anderen Gabeltypen steht immer eine Zahl z.B. 85-88 ml. 
KAnn mir nur vorstellen das mit bleed (VOLL) gemeint ist.


----------



## Rick7 (5. Januar 2019)

Du musst die charger soweit ich weiß, beim Service Prozedur zweimal entlüften (bleeden)
Ich denke damit ist die Mindestmenge des Öls für den Entlüftungsvorgang gemeint. Ich würde dir raten, wenn du dich an den charger machen willst erstmal das gesamte manual durchzusehen bzw. das service video anzusehen. Ich hab daraufhin die Idee das selber zu machen wieder verworfen  Wenn man aber Zeit und Lust dazu hat kriegt man das schon hin, n Kumpel macht das auch immer selber- mir persönlich ist da aber die Zeit zu schade. Gruß

PS: wieso willst du den charger aufmachen? Gehts dir quasi einfach um den großen Service oder? Weill wenn man den schon selber aufmacht könnte man auch gleich noch was am shimstack der highspeed Druckstufe machen 

Siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pike-tuning-mst-fast-mp.785156/
                 jede Menge Lesestoff


----------



## Soulslide (5. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Antwort inklusive des netten Links.  ja eigentlich wollte ich es nur wissen ob irgendwann den großen Service machen zu können nachdem ich mir jetzt aber die Videos angeguckt habe ist es glaube ich doch schon etwas komplizierter den Charger zu warten. Werde mich eventuell später noch mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen


----------



## gantscha (5. Januar 2019)

Hi Leute! Versuche mich gerade zwischen einem Propain Tyee und dem Spectral CFR 9.0 SL zu entscheiden. Hab bisher eher Propain Befürworter gefunden... https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/can...-propain-tyee-carbon-performance-2019.883245/


Hätte noch eine wichtige Frage bez. des 2018'er Carbohnrahmens:

Sind da auch schon Brüche bzw. Brüche der Kettenstrebe bekannt oder trat dies nur bei den Rahmen vor 2018 auf?
(Der 2019 Rahmen sollte ja ident sein? oder gibt es den Carbonhinterbau erst bei den 2019'er CFR Modellen?)

Also wer hat Probleme mit dem 2018'er Spectral Rahmen bzw. dem Hinterbau?!? 

Danke euch!


----------



## Soulslide (5. Januar 2019)

gantscha schrieb:


> Also wer hat Probleme mit dem 2018'er Spectral Rahmen bzw. dem Hinterbau?!?


 Da wird es hier bestimmt eine Menge an Leuten geben. Soweit ich das von seitens Canyon verstanden habe sind die Modelle ab ca. Juli/August 18 nicht mehr davon betroffen. Dafür meine Hand ins Feuer zu legen würde ich aber auch nicht.  Ich selber habe ein Modell Lieferung im September. Habe bis dato noch keine Risse gesichtet, werde es aber weiter beobachten.


----------



## Rick7 (5. Januar 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort inklusive des netten Links.  ja eigentlich wollte ich es nur wissen ob irgendwann den großen Service machen zu können nachdem ich mir jetzt aber die Videos angeguckt habe ist es glaube ich doch schon etwas komplizierter den Charger zu warten. Werde mich eventuell später noch mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen



 "etwas komplizierter" habe ich mir damals auch gedacht  
m.M.n sollen das einfach Leute machen die das aus dem Effeff beherrschen, damit tut man sich (außer man hat auf sowas richtig Bock) echt keinen Gefallen, für den 50er den es dann mehr kostet... Gruß


----------



## Soulslide (5. Januar 2019)

Ich mache an meinem Fahrrad alles selbst. Hatte letzte Woche erst die Lew si komplett zerlegt und wieder frisch gewartet zusammengebaut das gleiche gilt auch für die kleine Wartung an der Gabel. Wie gesagt bin mal gespannt ob ich mich dann auch an die große ran traue. Denke eher dass ich sie erst machen werde wenn ich merke dass die Gabel einen Verschleiß aufweist.
Wobei ich mir das Video zum Tunen angeschaut habe. Das ist ja dann doch etwas komplexer als eine große Wartung.


----------



## Soulslide (5. Januar 2019)

Ich habe da nochmal einige Fragen zur großen Wartung des Hinterbaudämpfers.

Ist es unbedingt erforderlich diese ca. alle 200h durchzuführeren.
Muss der Buchsstift unbedingt ausgebaut werden,
2.1 Bekomme ich den Buchsstift auch anders ausgedrückt oder benötige ich unbedingt das Rock Shox Ein-/Ausbauwerkzeug für 1/2" x 1/2“-Buchsen.
Muss ich unbedingt alle Dichtungen, X-Ringe, Dichtkugel, etc. erneuern oder kann ich diese nicht gut säubern und neu einfetten.
Benötige ich die Schraubklemmung für den Dämpferkörper damit der IPF sich nicht mehr bewegt gibt es hier auch eine andere Möglichkeit diesen zu fixieren (falls überhaupt notwendig, vielleichth hält er auch von alleine)
Kann ich die Teife des IPF auch mit einem Zollstock einmessen.

Kann ich mit meiner Gabelpumpe (bis 20 bar / 300 PSI) auch 24 bar einpumpen wenn ich mir die Skala einfach weiter (bildlich) vorstelle oder stimmen dann die Drücke oberhalb von 20 bar nicht mehr.
Ich wäre euch dankbar wenn Ihr mir hier kurz eure Erfahrungen schildert.
Vielen Dank
Soul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (5. Januar 2019)

daddel321 schrieb:


> genau, ist BB92 und daher müsste das passen


Ich dachte mir vielleicht lieber diese zu holen, 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/DUB-Pressfit-MTB-Innenlager-41-x-89-5-92-mm-p61951/
sollte doch auch passen.

Kann man eigentlich auch die von Shimano einbauen oder passt dann die Kurbel nicht mehr richtig?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ollowtech-II-Pressfit-41-x-89-5-92-mm-p43965/


----------



## daddel321 (7. Januar 2019)

Sram Kurbeln passen leider nicht in Shimano Innenlager. DUB soll ja angeblich quasi immer passen? Hab ich selbst noch nie gehabt, aber das ist ja der Sinn dahinter..


----------



## l.o.k.i (8. Januar 2019)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Bin leider noch nicht weiter. Von Sportimport habe ich auf meine Nachfrage keine Antwort erhalten ...
> 
> Das Reduzierstück habe ich mit einem Seitenschneider entfernt. Aber Vorsicht, ist Hartplastik und kann böse ins Auge gehen.



Hast du schon IFP nach Anleitung einstellen versucht? Sollte bei 65mm travel 73.5mm, bei 60mm travel hingegen 69.3mm tief drinnen sein. 
https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...708_rev_a_2018-2019_deluxe_service_manual.pdf Seite 36-37


----------



## Soulslide (8. Januar 2019)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Hast du schon IFP nach Anleitung einstellen versucht? Sollte bei 65mm travel 73.5mm, bei 60mm travel hingegen 69.3mm tief drinnen


Wie stellst du den IPF ein mit dem Original Tool von RockShox oder nimmst du dafür ein Zollstock.
Klemmst du auch den IPF mit den speziellen Klemmbacken von Rock Shox fest bevor du das Öl einfüllst oder hält dieser den Druck auch ohne einklemmen stand.


----------



## l.o.k.i (8. Januar 2019)

Hab das leider selber auch noch nie gemacht, kann somit nicht wirklich weiter helfen.
Zollstock sollte meiner Meinung nach reichen, keine Ahnung bezüglich Klemmbacken.


----------



## Soulslide (8. Januar 2019)

alex m. schrieb:


> perfekt, danke für die info. canyon support meinte nämlich, der dämpfer sei bei allem größen gleich.



D.h. doch für mich das ich:

Die 5mm Distanzscheibe ausbaue (zerstörungsfrei oder durchschneiden)
den IFP von (60mm HUB) = IFP-Tiefe 69,3mm auf den Neuen (65mm Hub) = IFP-Tiefe 73,5mm verstelle.
Dadurch habe ich doch dann eine Hubverlängerung von 5mm auf 230x65mm erreicht? ODER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l.o.k.i (8. Januar 2019)

Soweit ich die Anleitung verstanden habe ja, aber wie gesagt ich habs noch nicht getestet. Gibt auch ein paar Forumeintraege in englischen Foren die bereichten dass es funktioniert hat, aber leider ohne genaue Anleitung.


----------



## superwutze (9. Januar 2019)

welchen adapter benötigt man denn um den ifp aufzupumpen? ist das der hier?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Pumpenadapter-fuer-Monarch-Ario-p25802/


----------



## Soulslide (9. Januar 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> ifp aufzupumpen? ist das der hier?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Pumpenadapter-fuer-Monarch-Ario-p25802/


Soweit ich das gesehen habe ist dieser Adapter richtig auch wenn der nicht explizit für die Deluxe oder Super Deluxe ausgeschrieben ist sollte er passen.
In einem entsprechenden Video konnte ich erkennen dass es sich um einen kleinen roten Adapter handelt.


----------



## sandRound (9. Januar 2019)

Weiss jemand was der super deluxe dämpfer der  2019 modelle für einen Tune hat? Der deluxe vom meinem 2018er hat L/L...


----------



## Jan2303 (9. Januar 2019)

sandRound schrieb:


> Der deluxe vom meinem 2018er hat L/L...



Woher weißt du das? Hatte vor einiger zeit bei Canyon gefragt. Konnten mir aber nix sagen.


----------



## sandRound (9. Januar 2019)

Jan2303 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? Hatte vor einiger zeit bei Canyon gefragt. Konnten mir aber nix sagen.



Denke das ist der gravur zu entnehmen...
"LL"
Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## daddel321 (10. Januar 2019)

sandRound schrieb:


> Denke das ist der gravur zu entnehmen...
> "LL"
> Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Ja, hab ich auch so verstanden. Hab auch im S Rahmen L/L. Find ich persönlich aber extrem weich. Muss den schon mit 2 Tokens und 25% Sag (bei 60 kg fahrfertig) fahren, um nicht bei jedem kleinen Sprung durchzuschlagen. Habt ihr da auch das Problem oder liegt das vielleicht an der anderen Anlenkung der S Rahmen, die ja extra für leichtere Fahrer abgestimmt sein soll. Hab jetzt ein Monarch Plus 210x60 (also auch 5mm mehr Hub als regulär) und M/M Tune drin. Der fährt sich ohne Tokens und 30% Sag viel angenehmer.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (10. Januar 2019)

Hat noch keiner Erfahrungen gemacht mit 2.8 breiten Bereifung auf dem Spectral. Das sollte doch eigentlich vom Platz her gehen oder?


----------



## Pablo P. (10. Januar 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Bremsscheiben beim AL 5.0 (2018er Modell) mit Centerlock oder 6-Loch befestigt sind?


----------



## sandRound (10. Januar 2019)

Habe vom Canyon Support die angehängte Tabelle erhalten.
Diese zeigt den Tune der 19er-Modelle. Gelb markiert die Werte für den S Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (11. Januar 2019)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Hat noch keiner Erfahrungen gemacht mit 2.8 breiten Bereifung auf dem Spectral. Das sollte doch eigentlich vom Platz her gehen oder?


Hallo Jochen,

für was benötigtst Du denn die 2,8er Schlappen.
Die 2,6er sind doch schon zum hochkurbeln Training genug...

...reines Interesse...


----------



## Jochen_P81 (11. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> für was benötigtst Du denn die 2,8er Schlappen.
> Die 2,6er sind doch schon zum hochkurbeln Training genug...
> ...



Also mich würde es in erste Linie interessieren ob es schon jemand versucht hat die unter zu bringen. Am besten auch mit Fotos wieviel Platz dann noch ist. Und wenn würde ich die Varainte dann eher nur im Winter fahren bzw bei nass und matschig.


----------



## Tbuschi (11. Januar 2019)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Also mich würde es in erste Linie interessieren ob es schon jemand versucht hat die unter zu bringen. Am besten auch mit Fotos wieviel Platz dann noch ist. Und wenn würde ich die Varainte dann eher nur im Winter fahren bzw bei nass und matschig.



Interessieren würde es mich auch .

Danke.


----------



## daddel321 (11. Januar 2019)

Ich würde sagen der Platz reicht nicht für 2,8. An meinem Rahmen zeigt sich schon genug Abrieb innen an Ketten- und Sitzstreben vom 2,6er Reifen.


----------



## SingleTrackie (13. Januar 2019)

Moin moin,

ich will mal ein altes Thema hier im Thread mal wiederbeleben: Die Dämpferaugen, Gleitlager und Achsenproblematik.

Ich habe zum neuen Jahr mal die ganze Umlenkung auseinandergenommen, gereinigt, gecheckt und wieder zusammengesetzt.

Dabei fiel mir auf, dass ich die kleine Schwinge am Sattelrohr, recht schwergängig ist und nachwievor die Achsen in den Gleitlagern fast feststecken, trotz der mittlerweile Kunststoff Gleitlager...

Habe jetzt aber die etwas Zähe Federung den Temperaturen ~0°C zugeschrieben, da ja auch das Öl wohl beeinflusst wird. Oder Stimmt was bei mir nicht mit der ganzen Apparatur?

Wie ist das generell bei euch? Habt ihr auch das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau bei den niedrigen Temperaturen etwas zäher?


----------



## daddel321 (14. Januar 2019)

Hab meinen Hinterbau vor kurzem auch auseinander genommen und genau dieselbe Stelle war bei mir auch recht schwergängig. Allerdings nicht irgendwie rau laufend. Daher denke ich, das könnte normal so sein? 
Hab noch keinen Unterschied bemerkt, aber hier im Ruhrpott war es auch nie soo kalt.


----------



## .jan (14. Januar 2019)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Huber Bushings verbaut und hätte die Maße parat für ein CF 8.0?


----------



## solo010 (15. Januar 2019)

Servus,
beabsichtige mein Spectral 2018 auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Da aktuell weiterhin die Maxxis montiert sind und man immer wieder liest, dass man keine Milch mit Ammoniak verwendet werden soll, würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr ggf. verwendet oder verwendet habt und ob ggf. Probleme aufgetreten sind. Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen Stans und Muc Off.

Für eine kurze Rückmeldung oder Erfahrungswerte wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## mohlo (15. Januar 2019)

solo010 schrieb:


> Servus,
> beabsichtige mein Spectral 2018 auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Da aktuell weiterhin die Maxxis montiert sind und man immer wieder liest, dass man keine Milch mit Ammoniak verwendet werden soll, würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr ggf. verwendet oder verwendet habt und ob ggf. Probleme aufgetreten sind. Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen Stans und Muc Off.
> 
> Für eine kurze Rückmeldung oder Erfahrungswerte wäre ich dankbar.


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ammoniak-im-dichtmittel.853874/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (15. Januar 2019)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Bremsscheiben beim AL 5.0 (2018er Modell) mit Centerlock oder 6-Loch befestigt sind?


Sollte Centerlock sein
https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/22/2265/2265193-rzpue5p8zfgl-img_20180428_183410-original.jpg


----------



## SingleTrackie (15. Januar 2019)

@daddel321 

Kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass ein Gelenk sich schwergängiger bewegen soll, als die anderen in der ganzen Umlenkung. Was mir heute eingefallen ist: Es könnte vielleicht ne schief geklemmte Dichtung dabei sein, die das ganze etwas bremst. Gerade an der Stelle war es ja doch etwas knifflig, die Dichtungen sauber wieder einzusetzen.

Ich werde es erstmal so weiterlaufen lassen, bis der Winter rum ist und dann nochmal ran. Dann lohnt sich auch ein kleiner Service der Federung  In der Zwischenzeit bestell ich dann einfach mal neue Dichtungen von Canyon. 

Als die Schraube am Hauptlager seeehr locker war, lief das Bike echt am besten


----------



## Soulslide (15. Januar 2019)

Ein Foto von der anderen Seite wäre besser. Aber es sieht für mich vorne nach 6-Loch aus. Hinten sollte es gleich sein. 
Mein AL 6.0 hast 6-Loch vorne und hinten.


----------



## imarv (15. Januar 2019)

solo010 schrieb:


> Servus,
> beabsichtige mein Spectral 2018 auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Da aktuell weiterhin die Maxxis montiert sind und man immer wieder liest, dass man keine Milch mit Ammoniak verwendet werden soll, würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr ggf. verwendet oder verwendet habt und ob ggf. Probleme aufgetreten sind. Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen Stans und Muc Off.
> 
> Für eine kurze Rückmeldung oder Erfahrungswerte wäre ich dankbar.


Ich hatte bei Canyon angefragt was sie empfehlen. Sie haben mich auf Stans verwiesen.
Ich habe es jetzt fürs Frühjahr geplant zu machen. 
VG


----------



## Tbuschi (16. Januar 2019)

solo010 schrieb:


> Servus,
> beabsichtige mein Spectral 2018 auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Da aktuell weiterhin die Maxxis montiert sind und man immer wieder liest, dass man keine Milch mit Ammoniak verwendet werden soll, würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr ggf. verwendet oder verwendet habt und ob ggf. Probleme aufgetreten sind. Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen Stans und Muc Off.
> 
> Für eine kurze Rückmeldung oder Erfahrungswerte wäre ich dankbar.



Ich fahre bei den Maxxis, Schwalbe und Stans als Dichtmilch, bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Tbuschi (16. Januar 2019)

Ich werde es erstmal so weiterlaufen lassen, bis der Winter rum ist und dann nochmal ran. Dann lohnt sich auch ein kleiner Service der Federung  In der Zwischenzeit bestell ich dann einfach mal neue Dichtungen von Canyon.

Als die Schraube am Hauptlager seeehr locker war, lief das Bike echt am besten [/QUOTE]

Welche Dichtungen meinst Du da genau, gibt es da ne Bestellnummer vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (16. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei den Maxxis, Schwalbe und Stans als Dichtmilch, bisher keine Probleme.



Dto. Seit 4 Jahren Tubeless mit "baugleicher" DocBlue/Stans (und demnächst Peatys) in Schwalben, Maxxis und Contis = 0 Probs, sommers wie winters, keine Korallen, kein Eintrocknen - alles chic.


----------



## SingleTrackie (16. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Welche Dichtungen meinst Du da genau, gibt es da ne Bestellnummer vielleicht?



Findet man in der Explosionszeichnung unter der Bezeichnung 15,16,17 als Seal kit
GP0111-01 15,16,17 - Seal Kit - #170845

gerade gefunden

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/...CF+MY18+Dichtungsringe-Set+GP0111-01#id=64978


----------



## Tbuschi (17. Januar 2019)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Findet man in der Explosionszeichnung unter der Bezeichnung 15,16,17 als Seal kit
> GP0111-01 15,16,17 - Seal Kit - #170845
> 
> gerade gefunden
> ...



Da hatte ich auch geschaut, Danke Dir.


----------



## Heinemma (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Spectral CF 8.0 2018 in *Forest Flare*. Nach der ersten Saison habe ich nun nutzungsbedingt  einige Lackschäden am Rahmen. Überwiegend im unteren grauen Bereich.
Auf nachfrage bei Canyon ist leider kein Lackstift mit Originalfarbe erhältlich um die betroffenen Stellen auszubessern werden können. Canyon bezieht die lackierten Rahmen fertig vom Lieferanten und weiß nicht, was genaue die Chinesen da draufpinseln. Empfehlung Canyon: Zu einem Karosseriebauer gehen und sich die Farbe anhand Farbmusterkarten anmischen lassen. Das ist sicher teuer 

Hat jemand eine bessere Idee oder eventuell einen genauen Farbcode unter der der Lack eventuell anderweitig, günstiger bezogen werden kann.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.


----------



## filiale (17. Januar 2019)

Canyon nutzt keine RAL Farben sondern einen chinesichen Farbcode den es hier nicht gibt. Daher kannst Du nur zum Lackierer Deiner Wahl oder mußt mit versch. Autolacken probieren.


----------



## Rick7 (18. Januar 2019)

Ein guter Weg ist da immer über den Abgleich mit ner ncs Palette einen, zumindest hier gängigen farbcode rauszubekommen und ggf mit online umrechnen auf nem ral Ton zu kommen (große Ral Palette, nicht klassik- die hat ja nur 10 Farben ^^) dann kann man sich da ggf was anmischen lassen. Hat bei den decals für ein tyee scho mal gut funktioniert.


----------



## adsiebenaz (18. Januar 2019)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit ausgerissenen Gewinden am Hauptlager?
N Freund kam grad rum und wir haben festgestellt das beide Lagerbolzen locker waren und die Gewinde IM Rahmen nun defekt.
Sind weitere Fälle solche bekannt?


----------



## Soulslide (18. Januar 2019)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Lagerbolzen locker waren und die Gewinde IM Rahmen nun defekt.
> Sind weitere Fälle solche bekannt?


Hier im Thread hatte jemand mal geschrieben das bei ihm auch ein Lagerbolzen lose war und das Gewinde beschädigt hat hatte auch ein paar Fotos reingestellt.
Ein weiterer User hatte geschrieben dass bei seinem Kollegen beide Lagerbolzen sich so stark gelöst hatten dass diese die abdeck Dichtung leicht heraus gedrückt haben inwieweit dort die Lager defekt waren wurde glaube ich nicht näher beschrieben.
Meine Lager waren mit Loctite eingeklebt als ich diese wieder neue festgezogen hatte habe ich sie vorher mit Mittel festen Loctite gesichert. Schau mal nach ob du an der Schraube oder im Innengewinde Loctite sehen kannst eigentlich sollten die Hauptlager damit gesichert sein.


----------



## adsiebenaz (18. Januar 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hier im Thread hatte jemand mal geschrieben das bei ihm auch ein Lagerbolzen lose war und das Gewinde beschädigt hat hatte auch ein paar Fotos reingestellt.
> Ein weiterer User hatte geschrieben dass bei seinem Kollegen beide Lagerbolzen sich so stark gelöst hatten dass diese die abdeck Dichtung leicht heraus gedrückt haben inwieweit dort die Lager defekt waren wurde glaube ich nicht näher beschrieben.
> Meine Lager waren mit Loctite eingeklebt als ich diese wieder neue festgezogen hatte habe ich sie vorher mit Mittel festen Loctite gesichert. Schau mal nach ob du an der Schraube oder im Innengewinde Loctite sehen kannst eigentlich sollten die Hauptlager damit gesichert sein.



Da war nichts geloctited...
Zur Veranschaulichung:


----------



## Soulslide (18. Januar 2019)

Das  Innengewinde sieht ja sehr kurz aus, kann es sein dass dort etwas abgebrochen ist.  falls nicht waren dort ja maximal zwei Gewindegänge eingeschnitten.  Wie sieht denn die andere Seite aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (18. Januar 2019)

Auf der Gegenseite hat es deutlich mehr Fleisch...
Mal Schaun was der Support sagt.


----------



## Soulslide (18. Januar 2019)

Viel Erfolg ich denke dass dies auf Kulanz behoben werden sollte kann mir vorstellen dass ein neuer Rahmen drin ist


----------



## superwutze (19. Januar 2019)

dem bild nach zu schliessen ist das verstärkte gewinde an der schweissnaht abgerissen und steckt beim lager dran. das sollte keine kulanz sein sondern gewährleistung, wirkt wie ein klarer fertigungsfehler.


----------



## Soulslide (19. Januar 2019)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Da war nichts geloctited...
> Zur Veranschaulichung:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 816410 Anhang anzeigen 816411


 kannst du kannst du vielleicht noch mal ein Foto von der Lagerinnenseite machen


----------



## Tbuschi (19. Januar 2019)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungen mit ausgerissenen Gewinden am Hauptlager?
> N Freund kam grad rum und wir haben festgestellt das beide Lagerbolzen locker waren und die Gewinde IM Rahmen nun defekt.
> Sind weitere Fälle solche bekannt?



Die Lockerheit der Schrauben im Hauptlager ist auch mir bekannt. Habe zum Glück dies früh hier recherchiert und dann immer nach ein paar Fahrten nachgeschaut.

Ganz liebes Danke nach Oben, ich bin verschont von einem größeren Schaden, auch die Schraube hat sich nie nach aussen durch das Plastik gedrückt.

Mein Spectral war jetzt auch zum Nachschauen in Kowelenz, am Sonntag schaue ich es mir mal an ob sich die Schrauben wieder lösen.

Wie bei @Soulslide  werde ich jetzt auch immer Loctite verwenden.

Ein Graus mit den lösenden Schrauben, auch der Dämpfer war bei mir betroffen.


----------



## adsiebenaz (19. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Die Lockerheit der Schrauben im Hauptlager ist auch mir bekannt. Habe zum Glück dies früh hier recherchiert und dann immer nach ein paar Fahrten nachgeschaut.
> 
> Ganz liebes Danke nach Oben, ich bin verschont von einem größeren Schaden, auch die Schraube hat sich nie nach aussen durch das Plastik gedrückt.
> 
> ...




Ist ja zum Glück nicht meine Kiste, wurde zu meinen Canyon Zeiten auch von solcherlei Dreck verschont.
Aber wie oben erwähnt: so wenig "Fleisch" für nen Kraftschlüssigen Verbund zu verwenden is schon sehr Naiv.
Auf der anderen Seite sinds ja locker 12mm Innengewinde. 
Hoffe das mein Kollege schnell wieder aufm Hobel sitzen kann.

&vllt is ja einer von euch so nett mal nachzuschauen ob es bei ihm/ihr auch so aussieht...


----------



## adsiebenaz (19. Januar 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> kannst du kannst du vielleicht noch mal ein Foto von der Lagerinnenseite machen



Erst wenn ich 30 Kaffee intus habe und es schaffe meinen Computer verlassen. (morgen)


----------



## Soulslide (19. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Wie bei
> 
> @Soulslide werde ich jetzt auch immer Loctite verwenden.


 Nimm aber max. Mittelfest von Loctite. Ich habe nur 1-2 Tropfen am Ende des Innengewindes verteilt.


----------



## Soulslide (19. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Ein Graus mit den lösenden Schrauben, auch der Dämpfer war bei mir betroffen.


 Die Dämpfer waren bei mir auch lose.Die Schrauben am Hauptlager waren wie gesagt so fest, ich musste 2-3 mit dem Fäustel auf die Knarre hauen. Habe sie mit bloßer Kraft nicht lösen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleTrackie (20. Januar 2019)

Als mein Bike mit der neuen Kettenstrebe zurückkam, war da eher recht dünnes Fett dran, anstatt Schraubensicherung 

Der Fall von @adsiebenaz sieht ja echt krass aus. Denke auch, dass da was innen abgerissen ist. Ich weiß, dass ich bei mir auf der Antriebsseite mehr Gewinde drin habe. Waren aber bei der Rückkehr auch ein paar Metallspäne drin. Keine Ahnung, was die da gemacht haben. Mein Vertrauen in die Werkstatt dort, hat etwas gelitten.

Hauptgrund für das Bike war unter anderem, dass alle Lager schön abgedichtet sind. Mit der Hoffnung ein wartungsarmes Bike zu haben. Aber wenn sich gerade das Hauptlager löst, ist das schon sau ätzend.


----------



## Soulslide (20. Januar 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> dem bild nach zu schliessen ist das verstärkte gewinde an der schweissnaht abgerissen und steckt beim lager dran.


Hast recht gehabt, dass dem neuen Bild vom Lager kann man jetzt sehr schön sehen. 
Sollte aber wirklich unter Gewährleistung fallen, so etwas sollte eigentlich nicht passieren dürften.


----------



## SingleTrackie (20. Januar 2019)

Lieber schnell auf nen Rahmen bestehen, bevor die Amerikaner auch drauf kommen und es wieder nen Engpass wie bei den Kettenstreben gibt


----------



## hg2 (21. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Also wenn es um Gewindereparaturen geht dann gibt es einfache und gute Lösungen ein Gewinde zu ersetzten. Die Rep.Gewinde sind auch voll Belastbar und die Arbeiten sind keine Hexerei, vorausgesetzt man hat nicht 2 linke Hände. Von der Firma Würth heiss das Produkt Time-Sert und es gibt noch andere Hersteller z.b. Helicoil. Damit klappt die Gewindereparatur schnell und einfach.


----------



## sandRound (21. Januar 2019)

Am Wochenende wurde ein dpx2 mit Huber Buchsen an mein cf8 verbaut.


----------



## adsiebenaz (21. Januar 2019)

hg2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Also wenn es um Gewindereparaturen geht dann gibt es einfache und gute Lösungen ein Gewinde zu ersetzten. Die Rep.Gewinde sind auch voll Belastbar und die Arbeiten sind keine Hexerei, vorausgesetzt man hat nicht 2 linke Hände. Von der Firma Würth heiss das Produkt Time-Sert und es gibt noch andere Hersteller z.b. Helicoil. Damit klappt die Gewindereparatur schnell und einfach.



bei 3 mm wandstärke rechne ich damit das auch dieses nicht halten wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleTrackie (21. Januar 2019)

@sandRound 

Welche Buchsen hast denn genau bestellt?! Steht bei mir auch im Frühjahr an  
Haben die Foxdämpfer auch ne 15mm Bohrung/Öse oder ist das bei denen anders als bei Rockshox?


----------



## sandRound (22. Januar 2019)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> @sandRound
> 
> Welche Buchsen hast denn genau bestellt?! Steht bei mir auch im Frühjahr an
> Haben die Foxdämpfer auch ne 15mm Bohrung/Öse oder ist das bei denen anders als bei Rockshox?



Die Buchsen haben die gleichen Abmessungen.
Habe bei Huber 2x Buchsen für 15x10 bestellt.


----------



## superwutze (22. Januar 2019)

sandRound schrieb:


> Die Buchsen haben die gleichen Abmessungen.
> Habe bei Huber 2x Buchsen für 15x10 bestellt.


wo ist denn der unterschied der huber buchsen zu denen, die canyon vielen nachgesendet hat?


----------



## sandRound (22. Januar 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> wo ist denn der unterschied der huber buchsen zu denen, die canyon vielen nachgesendet hat?


Bei den Huber-Buchsen handelt es sich um Kunststoffgleitlager. Normalerweise sind ab Werk Metallgleitlager mit Beschichtung verbaut.
Hier zum nachlesen: https://huber-bushings.com/technik/die_technik/


----------



## superwutze (22. Januar 2019)

edit: sorry, wieder mal schneller getippt als gelesen. bei den preisen sind die sets beschrieben, es ist also eine gleithülse mehr als bei den canyon hülsen.

ab hier vernachlässigbar 
dort hab ich schon nachgelesen, aber ich konnte nicht wirklich rausfinden, ob die zweiteiligen buchsen eigentlich dreiteilig sind, also auch noch eine kunststoffhülse enthalten. denn so wie abgebildet sind sie mit den canyon buchsen ident. wird die kunststoffgleithülse da mitgeliefert? braucht man die extra dazu?


----------



## Tbuschi (22. Januar 2019)

Servus alle miteinand,

meine nette LevSi verweigert irgendwie den Dienst bei den Temperaturen.
Genauer gesagt, die Remoteleitung hakt etwas.
Habe die mal etwas mit Öl am Anfang und Ende versehen, wie die Rückholfeder etwas mit Öl versorgt.
Probiere mal wieder mein Glück.

Klar könnte ich bei den Temperaturen auch drin bleiben doch mich zieht es raus.
Habt Ihr noch paar Tricks wie alles schön gängig bleibt.....ist ja schon kalt geworden


----------



## Soulslide (22. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr noch paar Tricks wie alles schön gängig bleibt.....ist ja schon kalt geworden


 Schieb die Sattelstütze ca.5mm rein wenn du denn Rad wegstellst. Läuft danach besser, auch über mehrere Tage.
Ist der Zug auf Spannung, evtl. etwas nachstellen. 
Ist auch nichts abgeknickt im Rahmen...


----------



## daddel321 (22. Januar 2019)

sandRound schrieb:


> Am Wochenende wurde ein dpx2 mit Huber Buchsen an mein cf8 verbaut.
> Anhang anzeigen 817600 Anhang anzeigen 817601



Biste den neuen Dämpfer mittlerweile schon gefahren? Wie macht er sich so?
Hast du ihn speziell angepasst oder den Standard Tune belassen?


----------



## sandRound (23. Januar 2019)

daddel321 schrieb:


> Biste den neuen Dämpfer mittlerweile schon gefahren? Wie macht er sich so?
> Hast du ihn speziell angepasst oder den Standard Tune belassen?


bis jetzt habe ich am tune nichts geändert. Kann noch nicht viel zum dämpfer sagen. war zwar auf einer kurzen runde. jedoch bei -2 grad und ohne viel wurzelfelder/sprünge... werde bei gelegenheit wieder berichten.


----------



## Tbuschi (23. Januar 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Schieb die Sattelstütze ca.5mm rein wenn du denn Rad wegstellst. Läuft danach besser, auch über mehrere Tage.
> Ist der Zug auf Spannung, evtl. etwas nachstellen.
> Ist auch nichts abgeknickt im Rahmen...



Danke Dir Soulslide,

hatte die Sattelstütze draußen, Kabel ordentlich geführt raus und rein.
Zug ist auf Spannung.

Das mit dem eingefahren lassen teste ich mal.

Einen Herzlichen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris2283 (23. Januar 2019)

Ist schon jemand im besitz eines Spectral CF 7.0 in der Farbe *Red *bzw hat ein paar Fotos davon?

Muss mich noch schnell vorstellen, wie es der Spitzname schon fast verrav, bin der Christian aus Kornburg (Nürnberg) 


Grüße


----------



## Soulslide (23. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Das mit dem eingefahren lassen teste ich mal


Dass steht immer im Begleitschreiben von 11Motors (Kindshock Servicewerkstatt) mit dabei.
Mache ich auch immer, besonders bei kalten Tagen soll es etwas helfen.


----------



## MoPe. (23. Januar 2019)

Chris2283 schrieb:


> Ist schon jemand im besitz eines Spectral CF 7.0 in der Farbe *Red *bzw hat ein paar Fotos davon?


Jopp, hängt sehr vom Licht ab, wie es wirkt.


----------



## Chris2283 (23. Januar 2019)

MoPe. schrieb:


> Jopp, hängt sehr vom Licht ab, wie es wirkt.
> Anhang anzeigen 818350 Anhang anzeigen 818351 Anhang anzeigen 818352



Danke dir, das rot gefällt mir echt gut, die andere Farbe würde ich mal als lila bezeichnen, hat was, ist aber trotzdem etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich.


----------



## nudel (25. Januar 2019)

Ich möchte mir nach längerer MTB-Inaktivität mal wieder was gönnen.
Hatte früher ein Nerve und jetzt soll es ein Spectral werden.
Schwanke jedoch zwischen CF 7.0 und CF 9.0 (Das 8.0 fällt raus).
Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie sehr da Unterschiede bei Gabel und Bremsen zu spüren sind?
Und wie die Erfahrunge mit Carbon-Felgen sind.
Es gibt ja auch noch das 2018er CF 9.0 pro, preislich dazwischen und forest flare gefällt mir.
Die 19er Farben finde ich fast alle nicht so toll, bis auf langweiliges schwarz.
Wie groß ist der Sprung zum 2019er?
die 10mm mehr Federweg scheinen mir nicht so ein großer Unterschied zu sein.

Euch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## superwutze (26. Januar 2019)

als glücklicher besitzer eines 2018er cf9pro kann ich nur sagen: ich würde es sofort wieder kaufen!
aber das ist natürlich nur meine meinung. ich wiege grad mal 60kg bei 173cm, dafür ist das rad optimal für jede anwendung und hat mächtige reserven. lieber eine x01 als einen super deluxe und carbon felgen. und das cf9pro hatte damals bereits keine 2,6er reifen. ich bin letzte saison über 2500km damit gefahren und jeder einzelne davon hat spaß gemacht. für mich ein volltreffer!


----------



## nudel (26. Januar 2019)

Danke!
Bei 177 und 70kg wirds dann wohl ein M-Rahmen werden.
Dann hoffe ich mal auf eine schnelle Lieferung


----------



## Chris2283 (26. Januar 2019)

So, ich hab mir jetzt gestern auch ein Spectral bestellt, das CF 7.0 ist es geworden. 
Laut Canyon liegt das Versanddatum zwischen dem 28.1. und dem 1.2.. bin gespannt und freue mich schon riesig


----------



## nudel (27. Januar 2019)

18er CF9 pro ist bestellt, mal sehen ob Versand am 28.1-1.2 klappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris2283 (29. Januar 2019)

Ging ja ganz flott, am Freitag mein Spectral CF 7.0 bestellt, heute schon da


----------



## Tbuschi (30. Januar 2019)

Servus alle miteinand,

ich habe mit meinem Rock Shox Deluxe RT Dämpfer ein Problem, dieser zeigt keine Veränderung in der Druckstufe wenn der Hebel auf "Pedal" oder "Open" gestellt wird.
Für mich heißt es dann ab zu Canyon, Radel in die Ecke und warten.

Oder?
Hat jemand eine Idee was ich vielleicht da machen könnte.

Danke für die Hilfe von Euch.


----------



## sandRound (30. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Servus alle miteinand,
> 
> ich habe mit meinem Rock Shox Deluxe RT Dämpfer ein Problem, dieser zeigt keine Veränderung in der Druckstufe wenn der Hebel auf "Pedal" oder "Open" gestellt wird.
> Für mich heißt es dann ab zu Canyon, Radel in die Ecke und warten.
> ...



Hat es früher funktioniert oder hast du ein neues Bike?


----------



## Tbuschi (30. Januar 2019)

sandRound schrieb:


> Hat es früher funktioniert oder hast du ein neues Bike?



Hätte ich dabei schreiben sollen, sorry 

Früher hat es geklappt, seit der letzten Ausfahrt zeigt der Hebel irgendwie keine Funktion mehr.
Hatte diesen vor einer Abfahrt bei der letzten Tour umgelegt und keinen besonderen Widerstand gespürt, so wie immer eigentlich.

Am nächsten Tag bei einer Auffahrt dachte ich auf einmal warum wippt das denn hier so 
Egal in welche Richtung ich dann den Hebel bewegte war kein Unterschied zu spüren.

Vorher war da schon ein Unterschied, da wurde das Wippen schon eingedämmt.


----------



## Tbuschi (30. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Servus alle miteinand,
> 
> ich habe mit meinem Rock Shox Deluxe RT Dämpfer ein Problem, dieser zeigt keine Veränderung in der Druckstufe wenn der Hebel auf "Pedal" oder "Open" gestellt wird.
> Für mich heißt es dann ab zu Canyon.
> ...



Servus nochmal,

ich hab schon Angst unter spam zu fallen 

Update:
Habe eine tolle Nachricht von Canyon für einen Gewährleistungstermin bekommen.
Bisher überzeugt mich Canyon eher positiv wie negativ im Gewährleistungsdingen.
Die schlechten Mitteilungen die man so liest kann ich nicht bestätigen bisher.
Hoffe es bleibt so, 

Berichte dann wie es gelaufen ist.

Danke trotzdem Allen die mir vielleicht einen Tipp dazu geben können, oder heißt Dämpferproblem einschicken wenn man sich nicht an das Dingen handwerklich rantraut?


----------



## filiale (30. Januar 2019)

Dämpfer ausbauen und mit Rücklieferschein zu Canyon schicken, die leiten es weiter zu SRAM und SRAM entscheidet dann was gemacht wird (also Reparatur, oder Austausch oder Du mußt zahlen).
Wie alt ist Dein Rad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (30. Januar 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Dämpfer ausbauen und mit Rücklieferschein zu Canyon schicken, die leiten es weiter zu SRAM und SRAM entscheidet dann was gemacht wird (also Reparatur, oder Austausch oder Du mußt zahlen).
> Wie alt ist Dein Rad ?



Danke für Deine Antwort,
mein Bike ist jetzt 5 Monate alt.


----------



## filiale (30. Januar 2019)

Das mußte nix bezahlen, also einschicken und ein paar Wochen warten.


----------



## Soulslide (31. Januar 2019)

Moin Leute,
kann mir jemand kurz sagen ob ich für die SRAM Guide Bremse am AL 6.0 meines 2018 Spectrals ein Bleeding Kid zu entlüften benötige? Also diesen Bleeding Edge Aufsatz für die Spritze.
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/bleed...MIidiH_faY4AIVSeR3Ch2jmwEgEAQYBCABEgLHY_D_BwE
Habe mir den Bremsattel angeschaut und es sieht ganz danach aus. Bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher, daher hier kurz die Nachfrage.

Danke und Gruß
Soul


----------



## superwutze (1. Februar 2019)

bei mir ist zwar die guide rs drauf, aber der bremssattel sollte der selbe sein. ich hab den bleeding edge adapter damals einzeln nachgekauft, bleed kit hatte ich schon für die alten elixirs. das geht wirklich extrem rasch und sauber damit!
das kit schaut jedenfalls passend aus.


----------



## Soulslide (1. Februar 2019)

Super Dank dir.  Habe zwar noch Spritzen und Schläuche aus dem Krankenhaus inkl. Klemme, aber ich denke die 18€ sind's noch zu verkraften wenn es dann sehr schnell und sauber geht.


----------



## Tbuschi (1. Februar 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Super Dank dir.  Habe zwar noch Spritzen und Schläuche aus dem Krankenhaus inkl. Klemme, aber ich denke die 18€ sind's noch zu verkraften wenn es dann sehr schnell und sauber geht.



Bei mir ging das mit dem Bleeding Edge Aufsatz auch super...habe den bei r2bike geholt.

Gutes Entlüften....


----------



## DeepBluePanda (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab mir die letzte Woche mal ein kleines Upgrade für mein 2018er Spectral Al 6 besorgt. Ich wollte in meinen Urlaub den Deluxe Dämpfer gegen einen Super Deluxe tauschen aber es gibt ein kleines Problem. Ich bekomme weder die Buchsen beim Deluxe noch die vom Super Deluxe raus 
Ich hab das ganze vorher noch nie gemacht und hab mir nur ein paar Videos angesehen wo es super leicht geht. Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich bräuchte wohl ein Werkzeug dafür und ich hab gehört das Buchsen und Gleitlager von Huber besser sein sollen als die von RockShox. Welches Werkzeug würde passen und welche Buchsen etc. bräuchte ich?  

MfG


----------



## Rick7 (4. Februar 2019)

Beim Huber gibt's doch auch gleich das passende buchsenwerkzeug zu bestellen. 
Da kannst auch einfach n Email schreiben und die Frage der Buchsen stellen, dann bekommst die passenden für n super deluxe geschickt. Finde die Huber Buchsen schon fein...


----------



## Soulslide (5. Februar 2019)

DeepBluePanda schrieb:


> Welches Werkzeug würde passen und welche Buchsen etc. bräuchte ich?


Ich glaube du kannst diese hier benutzen. Ist nicht ganz so teuer.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ool-Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Gleitbuchsen-p30649/

oder halt das von Huber. Was das Teil dort kostet kann ich dir nicht genau sagen da ich nicht weiß was aus dieser Preistabell zum ausdrücken genutzt wird.

https://huber-bushings.com/preise/

Ich denke aber das das "Profi-Tool mit einem Stempel: 45€" gemeint ist. Aber vielleicht kann Rick7 hierzu mehr sagen.


----------



## Soulslide (5. Februar 2019)

Habe noch einmal eine kurze Frage bezügl. der Bremsbeläge. Habe mir vor kurzem Ausführung siehe Link
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ide-RS-Guide-RSC-Guide-Ultimate-Trail-p40104/
in Sintermetall gekauft. ha jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht oder sollte man lieber bei den Organischen bleiben. Habe gelesen das diese nicht so heiß werden und die Dichtungen der Kolben schonen. Kann durch die Sintermetallbeläge die Dichtung kaputt gehen? 
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch ja noch bessere Beläge für sein Rad. Rede vom AL 6.0 2018 Guide R Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nudel (5. Februar 2019)

Mein 18er CF 9 ist heute angekommen.
Ich habe aber ein Problem:
Die Reverb fuhr nur langsam aus, selbst ganz aufgedreht.
Nach ein paar Betätigungen dann gar nicht mehr und es läuft etwas Öl aus dem Gehäuse des Hebels. 
Da wo der Schlauch raus kommt.

Was kann ich jetzt am Besten tun?


----------



## Rick7 (5. Februar 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kannst diese hier benutzen. Ist nicht ganz so teuer.
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ool-Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Gleitbuchsen-p30649/
> 
> oder halt das von Huber. Was das Teil dort kostet kann ich dir nicht genau sagen da ich nicht weiß was aus dieser Preistabell zum ausdrücken genutzt wird.
> ...


 Hm ne hab schon lange keine Buchsen mehr gewechselt, Tausch dann gleich die Räder  des was ich meine war recht günstig für so 20 - 25 euro.



nudel schrieb:


> Mein 18er CF 9 ist heute angekommen.
> Ich habe aber ein Problem:
> Die Reverb fuhr nur langsam aus, selbst ganz aufgedreht.
> Nach ein paar Betätigungen dann gar nicht mehr und es läuft etwas Öl aus dem Gehäuse des Hebels.
> ...


Sattelklemme evtl zu fest? Ansonsten Leitung zwischen remote und stütze entlüften


----------



## Tbuschi (6. Februar 2019)

nudel schrieb:


> Mein 18er CF 9 ist heute angekommen.
> Ich habe aber ein Problem:
> Die Reverb fuhr nur langsam aus, selbst ganz aufgedreht.
> Nach ein paar Betätigungen dann gar nicht mehr und es läuft etwas Öl aus dem Gehäuse des Hebels.
> ...



Wie @Rick7 dies schon beschrieben hat probieren, es ist wirklich super wichtig nur maximale 4NM an der Sattelklemmung anzudrehen, sonst muckt meine LEVSI auch rum. Wenn das alles nicht hilft, dann direkt bei Canyon anrufen oder über die Homepage ein Gewährleistungsformular ausfüllen. Der Service war bei mir bisher sehr kundenfreundlich.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Tbuschi (6. Februar 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Habe noch einmal eine kurze Frage bezügl. der Bremsbeläge. Habe mir vor kurzem Ausführung siehe Link
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ide-RS-Guide-RSC-Guide-Ultimate-Trail-p40104/
> in Sintermetall gekauft. ha jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht oder sollte man lieber bei den Organischen bleiben. Habe gelesen das diese nicht so heiß werden und die Dichtungen der Kolben schonen. Kann durch die Sintermetallbeläge die Dichtung kaputt gehen?
> Vielleicht hat jemand von euch ja noch bessere Beläge für sein Rad. Rede vom AL 6.0 2018 Guide R Bremse



Hey Soulside,
Bremsen das ist ja so ein Thema....

Viel persönliches Empfinden, Erfahrungen usw....
Also meine Meinung, also nur meine Empfindung....

Die Guide R passt mir bislang gar nicht.....
Doch mein Schrauberkönig hat gesagt ich soll diese erstmal testen, somit bin ich dabei.

Komme von einer Shimano XT 8000, dort war ziehen, spürbarer Punkt und dann dosieren angesagt um die Bremsung einzuleiten.
Jetzt mit der Guide, das ist schon ne längere Geschicht....

Eine richtig funktionierende Bremse habe ich erst bekommen, nach dem ich die mit meinem Schrauberkönig neue Guide selbst entlüftet habe.
Originale Scheiben und originale Beläge, haben es genaue eine Ausfahrt ausgehalten....ich habe es mit denen nur so langen ausgehalten.
Bin dann sofort umgestiegen, was ich auf der Shimano auch schon vorher gefahren habe.
Jetzt ist die Bremse wenn alles neu und perfekt gewartet ist gut, bisher sträube ich mich noch für das sehr gut, weil ich mit der Art noch nicht so übereinstimme.
Meine ist jetzt mit PowerBeläge von Trickstuff und den Dächle-Scheiben aufgestellt, die Art ist nun zu der XT anders, da ich wenn ich den Hebel ziehe ab da schon nach einem gewissen Weg die Bremsung dosieren kann, hoffe man versteht das so, es wird mehr analog gebremst, je länger der Hebel gezogen wird desto mehr wird gebremst.

Was mich immer noch erschreckt wenn ich auf normale Centerline-Scheiben fahre, dann kann ich bei fast abgefahrenen Bremsbelägen den Bremshebel bis zum Griff ziehen, das war bei der XT nicht der Fall.

Die Beläge sind für mich ein Hammer, viel besseres Bremsverhalten, aber doch schnellere Abnutzung. Möchte mal die normalen Beläge von Trickstuff die nächste Zeit probieren.
Mit den PowerBelägen ist das Bremsverhalten ganz anders wie mit den originalen organischen von SRAM. Auch bei Nässe, ist nur bei der ersten Bremsung Geräuschen vorhanden danach ist beim nächsten Bremsvorgang kein Quietschen mehr zuhören.
Für mich hat die Bremskraft auch zu genommen und die Bremse ist besser dosierbar. Auch bei längeren Abfahrten merke ich keinen Unterschied.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Trickstuff/Bremsbelaege-Disc-POWER-fuer-SRAM-Avid-p58820/

Hoffe Dir damit weitergeholfen zu haben.
Schönen Tag.


----------



## nudel (6. Februar 2019)

Die Sattelstütze ist nicht festgezogen.
Habe die Hotline angerufen darf jetzt zur nächsten Werkstatt. Na immerhin.


----------



## Tbuschi (6. Februar 2019)

nudel schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist nicht festgezogen.
> Habe die Hotline angerufen darf jetzt zur nächsten Werkstatt. Na immerhin.



OK, das ist doch was.

Viel Glück.


----------



## DeepBluePanda (6. Februar 2019)

Danke für die ganzen Tipps 
Ich hab mir auf Amazon ein Tool von RockShox besorgt für 17 Euro oder so. 5 Minuten und fertig war der Wechse. Der Super Deluxe steht dem Rad ganz gut 



> Die Reverb fuhr nur langsam aus, selbst ganz aufgedreht.


Macht meine auch bei dem Temperaturen, ist ganz normal. Hab das Rad mal ein paar Stunden ins warme geholt und dann lief alles wie gewohnt. Aber wenn Öl ausläuft bin ich auch überfragt


----------



## mariu (6. Februar 2019)

DeepBluePanda schrieb:


> Macht meine auch bei dem Temperaturen, ist ganz normal. Hab das Rad mal ein paar Stunden ins warme geholt und dann lief alles wie gewohnt


Schon versucht die Speed-Schraube etwas Richtung 'schnell' zu drehen? War's bei mir und läuft jetzt wieder wie im Sommer, dachte anfangs auch nicht dass es am Öl in der Leitung liegen könnte


----------



## Tbuschi (7. Februar 2019)

mariu schrieb:


> Schon versucht die Speed-Schraube etwas Richtung 'schnell' zu drehen? War's bei mir und läuft jetzt wieder wie im Sommer, dachte anfangs auch nicht dass es am Öl in der Leitung liegen könnte



Muss mal eine nichts so fachwissende Frage stellen, so ein Speed Schraube hat die KindShock LevSi nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (7. Februar 2019)

Nein, Kannst höchstens mehre Druck draufgeben, würde ich aber nicht machen. Druck sollte so zwischen 150 und 180 psi sein.  200 wäre auch noch ok, aber braucht man normalerweise nicht wenn die Stütze in Ordnung ist.


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. Februar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Muss mal eine nichts so fachwissende Frage stellen, so ein Speed Schraube hat die KindShock LevSi nicht, oder?



Nee, aldiweil Seilzug-FB.


----------



## Tbuschi (7. Februar 2019)

Danke, hatte gedacht hätte was mit der Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit zu tun das man da noch was deichseln kann 

Hab den Druck zwischen 170 und 200 bei meiner LevSi, läuft gut.


----------



## DeepBluePanda (7. Februar 2019)

Ok dumme Frage, aber wo kann man sehen wie hoch der Druck ist? Hab da noch kein Ventil gesehen wo ich das hätte messen können


----------



## Soulslide (7. Februar 2019)

DeepBluePanda schrieb:


> Hab da noch kein Ventil gesehen wo ich das hätte messen können


 Sattel abschrauben, dann schaust du quasi direkt darauf. Gabelpumpe aufschrauben und Druck anpassen. Das Foto stimmt nicht zu 100% überein, aber in der Explosionszeichnung kann man genau sehen wo sich das Ventil befindet.

Hier sieht man auch die Führungsstifte P26003 und P26 ZL.  Diese kann man bei Zeiten auch austauschen wenn das seitliche Spiel zu groß wird.  Meistens reiche aber eine Wartung der Stütze aus um das seitliche Spiel zu reduzieren.


----------



## Tbuschi (7. Februar 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hier sieht man auch die Führungsstifte P26003 und P26 ZL.  Diese kann man bei Zeiten auch austauschen wenn das seitliche Spiel zu groß wird.  .



Dankeschön, das ist gut zu wissen. Sind die einfach auszutauschen? Also einfach alles nach oben abnehmen und die rausziehen, einsetzen und fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (7. Februar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Sind die einfach auszutauschen?


Eigentlich ist es sehr einfach, aber schau dir vorher das Video an:





Das sieht komplizierter aus als es ist. Ich habe meine SI schon bis ins letzte Teil zerlegt. Inkl Druckkartusche und Ventil....

Wenn du irgendwann an die Druckkartusche dran gehen möchtests, dann mache dich vorher bitte schlau worauf man hier überall achten muss. Das Teil ist etwas komplexer aufgebaut aus die Wartung der Führung.  Die neue LEV SI Kartusche, läßt sich auch nicht mehr so leicht öffnen, hier musst du erst einen Sicherungssplint mit einem 2mm Bohrer ausbohren. Vorher Drucklos machen und dann erst kannst du mit einem Spezialwerkzeug die Kartusche öffnen. Kannst das ganze aber auch an 11Motors schicken, die Warten das ganze sehr gut für dich für wenig Geld. Hoffe das du das aber vorerst nicht benötigst. 
Ganz wichtig bei den absenkbaren Stützen: Ziehe niemals dein Rad am Sattel hoch wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist, gerade die LEV SI reagiert da sehr empfindlich drauf. Du wirst sofort Luft in die Ölkammer bekommen und die Stütze fährt nicht mehr ganz raus.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (9. Februar 2019)

Muss ich mir da schon Sorgen machen? Was meint ihr? Hab ich heute entdeckt beim grünlichen reinigen und teilzuerlegen. Habe das ganze mal Pinsel und Acryl Klarlack versiegelt.


----------



## Soulslide (9. Februar 2019)

Am Alurahmen würde ich sagen normale Abnutzungserscheinungen vom Steinschlag Sturz oder schlechtes Ablegen des Rades ist halt ärgerlich aber ich glaube nicht dass dadurch die Fahrt Eigenschaften gefährdet sind.


----------



## S-H-A (9. Februar 2019)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Muss ich mir da schon Sorgen machen? Was meint ihr? Hab ich heute entdeckt beim grünlichen reinigen und teilzuerlegen. Habe das ganze mal Pinsel und Acryl Klarlack versiegelt. Anhang anzeigen 824651



Kein Drama.


----------



## Chris2283 (10. Februar 2019)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Muss ich mir da schon Sorgen machen? Was meint ihr? Hab ich heute entdeckt beim grünlichen reinigen und teilzuerlegen. Habe das ganze mal Pinsel und Acryl Klarlack versiegelt.



Ich würde mal behaupten da scheuert dein Kabel am rahmen entlang.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (10. Februar 2019)

Chris2283 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten da scheuert dein Kabel am rahmen entlang.



Ja, sieht wohl so aus. Ich werde da mal den Dämpfer ausbauen und das ganze überprüfen.


----------



## SingleTrackie (10. Februar 2019)

Mal ne Frage an die Besitzer eines ab Werk verbauten Rockshox Super Deluxe xx

Welches Tune haben die Dämpfer bei Euch? Auch LL wie die Deluxe RT von den 2018er?


----------



## Jochen_P81 (11. Februar 2019)

Also meint ihr ich brauche mir keine Sorgen zu Machen wegen der kleinen Abschuerfung am Carbonrahmen?


----------



## S-H-A (11. Februar 2019)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Also meint ihr ich brauche mir keine Sorgen zu Machen wegen der kleinen Abschuerfung am Carbonrahmen?



Am Tretlager schon gar nicht.


----------



## el martn (11. Februar 2019)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Also meint ihr ich brauche mir keine Sorgen zu Machen wegen der kleinen Abschuerfung am Carbonrahmen?



Ist ja "nur" der Lack und die Grundierung ab.
Das ist nicht schlimm.
Keine Angst, etwas mehr an Sicherheit wurde schon mit einkonstruiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raggygandalf (13. Februar 2019)

Hi leute,

Ich bin neuling im MTB Hobby. Möchte mir ein Rad kaufen (Für Trailtouren und auch ab und an mal Bikepark). Habe mir allerdings eigtl. ein Budget von 2000€ gesetzt.
Ich bin eigtl. schon sehr auf ein Canyon Spectral fixiert (Außer ihr wisst was P/L besseres)

Kumpel hat das Spectral CF 7.0 und das sagt mir von der Geometrie und auch vom sonstigen Fahrverhalten sehr zu. Leider 1000 über meinem Budget. Dann hab ich das AL 5.0 gesehen. Klar die Komponenten sind klar schlechter, sehen für mich aber vernünftig aus und mit 900 gramm ist das Rad auch nicht soooviel schwerer.
Ich habe gelesen, dass die NX Gruppe mit der GX Gruppe kompatibel ist. Das heißt wenn an der günstigen Gruppe was defekt wäre könnte ich nach und nach auf GX upgraden ? (Mich stört nur leicht die 455% Übersetzung zu 500% Übersetzung)

Auch die Fox 36 Rhythm. Ist die tauglich ? Laut Info soll sie zur Performance ähnlich gut sein?

Oder soll ich lieber alles sein lassen und ein gebrauchtrad kaufen ? Prinzipiell bin ich von Canyon aber überzeugt.


----------



## Skydive93 (14. Februar 2019)

Bei kassetten upgrade von Nx auf GX brauchts einen anderen Freilauf.
Im Grunde wird man für das Geld nicht mehr bekommen  was aber nicht heißen soll, dass man damit nicht fahren kann 

Solltest du noch andere Bikes suchen würde ich noch yt und propain ins Rennen werfen. Das Thema wär aber dann besser in der Kaufberatung aufgehoben


----------



## PiciNo (14. Februar 2019)

Ist schon jemand im besitz eines Spectral CF 7.0 in der Farbe *Red *bzw hat ein paar Fotos davon?

Muss mich noch schnell vorstellen, wie es der Spitzname schon fast verrav, bin der Christian aus Kornburg (Nürnberg)


go to this site https://www.bike-forum.cz/foto/detail/53735-red-beauty


----------



## Tbuschi (15. Februar 2019)

Servus,

gestern hatte ich mein Spectral zum Service in Kowelenz. Gewährleistung für Dämpfer Rock Shox ( Verstellung Pedalieren/Fahren ohne Funktion) und am Guide Bremssattel ist die Halterung der Stange für die Bremsbeläge an einer Seite gebrochen.
Von mir ein Lob an Canyon, ein Termin, vor Ort alles behoben und am selben Tag abgeholt.
Heute schauen ich mal ob der Rest auch alles funzt bei ner kurzen Ausfahrt.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Flou1 (21. Februar 2019)

Ich grüße Euch!

ich bin neu hier bei euch im Forum und deswegen erstmal ein freundliches "Hallo" in die Runde.

Ich besitze seit Mai letzten Jahres das Canyon Spectral AL 6.0 - 2018, Größe M. 

Nachdem die neuen Spectral-Bikes mit mehr FW draußen sind, habe ich mich mal auf die Suche nach Infos gemacht, ob es möglich ist, das 2018er Modell ebenfalls mit 150mm hinten zu fahren und habe gesehen, dass dieses Thema hier ebenfalls groß diskutiert wurde.
Ich entschuldige mich vorab wenn ich ein Thema erneut aufgreife - aber >1000 Einträge konnt ich nicht durchlesen...sorry 

Was ich aber gesehen habe ist dass der Dämpfer "getuned" werden kann, indem man die blaue Scheibe entfernt. Nun möchte ich aber am liebsten einen komplett neuen Dämpfer einbauen - und zwar lacht mich der ROCKSHOX SUPER DELUXE RCT vom derzeitigen 2019er Canyon Spectral CF 7.0 an...




daddel321 schrieb:


> Okay, hab mal direkt bei Canyon angefragt. Die Rahmen sind zu den 2018er Modellen komplett identisch. Der Unterschied ist also nur der Dämpferhub



Wenn oben stehende Aussage von "daddel321" stimmt, sollte doch auch der Dämpfer mit 150 mm FW des 2019er Modells in mein jetziges 2018er Spectral reinpassen - oder täusche ich mich da?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und besten Gruß!

Flo


----------



## sandRound (22. Februar 2019)

Flou1 schrieb:


> Ich grüße Euch!
> 
> ich bin neu hier bei euch im Forum und deswegen erstmal ein freundliches "Hallo" in die Runde.
> 
> ...



Korrekt. Der Dämpfer vom 19er passt ins 18er. Canyon wird dir den 19er Dämpfer jedoch nicht verkaufen. Aber vielleicht verkauft ja jemand im Bikemarkt einen solchen Dämpfer. Wenn du in einem Online Shop einen Dämpfer bestellst, hat der wahrscheinlich nicht das Tune, das Canyon verwendet.


----------



## Flou1 (22. Februar 2019)

Okay. Danke schon mal für deine Antwort @sandRound 

Aus diesem Forum hier habe ich mitgenommen, dass in den 2018er Modellen Dämpfer mit den Maßen 230x60 mm eingebaut worden sind (für 140 mm). Für mich heißt das jetzt dass ich eine "Hub-Stufe" höher gehen würde und mir somit einen Dämpfer mit den Maßen 230x65 mm besorgen würde...(?)

Da stellt sich mir jetzt folgende Frage, da ich echt kein Dämpfer-Spezialist bin:
Kann ich mir jetzt jeden Dämpfer zulegen, welcher die Maße 230x65 mm hat? Oder kommt da dann der besagte "Tune" ins Spiel? Wenn ja - dann hört mein Latein hier ganz auf...  
Denn: Im YT Capra ist glaub auch ein Dämpfer mit 230x65 mm eingebaut - mit 170 mm FW; ergo: Zu viel Federweg für das Spectral und der Hinterreifen knallt beim Aufsetzen gegen den Rahmen/Sattel (?)


----------



## filiale (22. Februar 2019)

Flou1 schrieb:


> Denn: Im YT Capra ist glaub auch ein Dämpfer mit 230x65 mm eingebaut - mit 170 mm FW; ergo: Zu viel Federweg für das Spectral und der Hinterreifen knallt beim Aufsetzen gegen den Rahmen/Sattel (?)



Der Federweg hängt auch mit der Konstruktion der Umlenkwippe zusammen.


----------



## Flou1 (22. Februar 2019)

Aber das bedeutet doch nicht wenn ich beispielsweise einen Enduro-Dämpfer mit 230x65 mm vom Capra in mein Spectral einbaue, dass der Federweg sich automatisch von ausgelegten 170 mm auf 150 mm reduziert? - nur wegen der Umlenkwippe...
So einfach kann das doch nicht sein oder etwa doch...
Da muss doch sicherlich im Dämpfer selber noch was angepasst/verstellt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandRound (22. Februar 2019)

Flou1 schrieb:


> Okay. Danke schon mal für deine Antwort @sandRound
> 
> Aus diesem Forum hier habe ich mitgenommen, dass in den 2018er Modellen Dämpfer mit den Maßen 230x60 mm eingebaut worden sind (für 140 mm). Für mich heißt das jetzt dass ich eine "Hub-Stufe" höher gehen würde und mir somit einen Dämpfer mit den Maßen 230x65 mm besorgen würde...(?)
> 
> ...



Du musst nur auf die Dämpferlänge und den Dämpferhub schauen. Je nach Bikegeometrie ergibt der Dämpferhub mehr oder weniger FW am Bike. Grundsätzlich kannst du also jeden Dämpfer in 230x65, ausser Trunnion Mount, verbauen. Das Tune kannst Du anpassen lassen. Das Tune vom Capra könnte unter Umständen recht gut zum Spectral passen da ähnliche Geometrie. Probieren und wenn nicht gut, anpassen lassen.


----------



## Flou1 (22. Februar 2019)

Okay also ich habe grad von Canyon eine nicht-klarheitbringende Nachricht bezüglich der Dämpfergeschichte bekommen:

Zusammengefasst wurde mir gesagt:
- Canyon Spectral 2018, Größe M, hat standardmäßig die Dämpfermaße 190x51 mm eingebaut (ich habe da soweit ich weiß 230 mm gemessen?!),
- Einbauen lassen sich in die 2018er M-Rahmen nur Dämpfer mit den Maßen von max. 230x60 mm

ok cool...fühle mich nun sehr dumm


----------



## dome23_650b (22. Februar 2019)

2018er Spectral: Einbaumaß 230x60mm
2019er Spectral: Einbaumaß 230x65mm

18er und 19er Rahmen absolut ident nur die Hublänge des Dämpfers ist anders, heißt jeder 18er Rahmen kann mit einem Dämpfer mit 65mm Hub auf 150mm Federweg am Heck umgebaut werden!!

ich hoffe, dass klär alles


----------



## sandRound (22. Februar 2019)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> 2018er Spectral: Einbaumaß 230x60mm
> 2019er Spectral: Einbaumaß 230x65mm
> 
> 18er und 19er Rahmen absolut ident nur die Hublänge des Dämpfers ist anders, heißt jeder 18er Rahmen kann mit einem Dämpfer mit 65mm Hub auf 150mm Federweg am Heck umgebaut werden!!
> ...



Mit Ausnahme der Rahmen in Grösse S. Diese haben 210x55.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (22. Februar 2019)

Falls Interesse besteht, die custom tune id des 2019er Spectral mit Fox Float Dpx2 ist "DMBT".
Somit ist das Setup des Dämpfers:

2019, FLOAT DPX2, P-S, A, 3pos, Evol LV, Canyon, M53 - Spectral, 230, 65, 0.4 Spacer, CM, DRL, Rezi M F M, Stealth Logo​


----------



## Flou1 (22. Februar 2019)

Danke euch! 
Ich denke ich würd mir dann wohl den RockShox Super Deluxe RC3 AIR von 2018 (230x65) holen und schauen wie das so klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solo010 (22. Februar 2019)

Überlege mir gerade das Upgrade Kit Debon Air für die Pike zu holen. Wäre folgendes das richtige Kit:
https://www.bike24.de/p1276699.html?q=00.4019.931.000

Hat den schon jemand verbaut und kann mal seine Erfahrungen mitteilen.


----------



## Soulslide (22. Februar 2019)

Ja sollte die richtige sein. Die gleiche habe ich mir auch gekauft und werde diese morgen Sonntag einbauen.


----------



## dome23_650b (23. Februar 2019)

Flou1 schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> Ich denke ich würd mir dann wohl den RockShox Super Deluxe RC3 AIR von 2018 (230x65) holen und schauen wie das so klappt



Hast du irgendwo einen passenden gefunden?  ich schau auch schon überall...


----------



## trailblitz (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo

Frage an die Maxxis Kenner. 

Welcher Reifen wäre denn als Ersatz für den Rekon 2.6 vom 2018 Spectral zu sehen?
Ziel mehr Grip, trotzdem noch guter(geringer)Rollwiderstand für Alpencross und Touren..
Rekon ist einfach zu zahm für feuchten Lehm im Wald.

Ardent 2.4
Aggressor 2.4
HR2?
DHR

Oder gibts bei Schwalbe bessere Kombis? 
HD/NN
MM/NN

Grüße Micha


----------



## jernejk (23. Februar 2019)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Frage an die Maxxis Kenner.
> 
> ...



Sorry for englih!

I went for MM/NN combo and gained more grip than rolling resistance so i think this is very good way of upgrading grip.


----------



## trailblitz (23. Februar 2019)

jernejk schrieb:


> Sorry for englih!
> 
> I went for MM/NN combo and gained more grip than rolling resistance so i think this is very good way of upgrading grip.



Sounds good

Did you go for 2.35 or 2.6?


----------



## jernejk (23. Februar 2019)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Sounds good
> 
> Did you go for 2.35 or 2.6?


MM 2.6 Soft, NN 2.6 Speedgrip


----------



## Flou1 (25. Februar 2019)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwo einen passenden gefunden?  ich schau auch schon überall...


...ich weiß gar nicht ob es für das Spectral überhaupt einen passenden gibt...



Soulslide schrieb:


> Ja sollte die richtige sein. Die gleiche habe ich mir auch gekauft und werde diese morgen Sonntag einbauen.


...hat das Upgrade geklappt @Soulslide


----------



## Soulslide (25. Februar 2019)

Ja der Austausch war recht easy. Nur bei einer Sache habe ich mich schwer getan, die Sicherung für den Sprengring unter den Ring zu schieben. Ging sehr schwer. Als das aber geschafft war, war alles weiter ein Kinderspiel.
Bin danach auch direkt gefahren und muss sagen das ich einen Unterschied fühle. Gabel hat ein sanfteres Ansprechverhalten oder besser gesagt dass Vorderrad läuft für mich ruhiger.
Gruss
Soul


----------



## DeepBluePanda (26. Februar 2019)

Brauch mal eine kruze Einschätzung von euch. Hatte gestern einen kleinen Sturz und hab mich noch gefreut wie weich ich gelandet bin. Mein Lenker hat das leider anders gesehen und jetzt hab ich da ein paar Kratzer im Carbon. Was sagt Ihr? Tauschen oder kein Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (26. Februar 2019)

DeepBluePanda schrieb:


> Brauch mal eine kruze Einschätzung von euch. Hatte gestern einen kleinen Sturz und hab mich noch gefreut wie weich ich gelandet bin. Mein Lenker hat das leider anders gesehen und jetzt hab ich da ein paar Kratzer im Carbon. Was sagt Ihr? Tauschen oder kein Problem?Anhang anzeigen 831187 Anhang anzeigen 831189



Wenn du keine Risse oder Bruchstellen siehst würde ich sagen es sind nur Abschürfungen und damit weiterfahren. Aber eventuell im Auge behalten.


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2019)

Austauschen, die Wirtschaft braucht dein Geld.


----------



## Kai5871 (27. Februar 2019)

Was meint ihr zu dem Suntour Triair als Dämpfer? Gibt es gerade bei bike components als 230x65 für 289 Euro.


----------



## Soulslide (27. Februar 2019)

Bei bike24 für 279€.
https://www.bike24.de/p1286387.html

 kann ja aber kann ja aber nicht über den Dämpfer sagen muss mich erstmal schlau lesen


----------



## Rick7 (28. Februar 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ja der Austausch war recht easy. Nur bei einer Sache habe ich mich schwer getan, die Sicherung für den Sprengring unter den Ring zu schieben. Ging sehr schwer....
> Gruss Soul



Das hat mich auch gefuxt. Schön dass es ned nur mir so ging^^



Kai5871 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zu dem Suntour Triair als Dämpfer? Gibt es gerade bei bike components als 230x65 für 289 Euro.



hab bisher nur gutes gelesen...wohl sowas wie ein Geheimtipp.


----------



## dome23_650b (28. Februar 2019)

Kai5871 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zu dem Suntour Triair als Dämpfer? Gibt es gerade bei bike components als 230x65 für 289 Euro.



Das ist auch eine meiner Ideen gewesen als "neuer" Dämpfer für mein 2018er Spectral. Da Suntour auch für DVO produziert sollte er meiner Meinung nach ähnlich gut (auch vom Aussehen her sehr ähnlich) wie der DVO Topaz Dämpfer sein.


----------



## .jan (28. Februar 2019)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Problem mal in Bildern zusammen gefasst (siehe Anhang).
> Typisches Merkmal: *Die Dämpferschraube löst sich* (trotz Loctite und korrektem Anzugsmoment 12 Nm).
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte mir für mein CF 8.0 Buchsen von Huber Bushings bestellen. Nun habe ich mal den Dämpfer demontiert um Maß zu nehmen. So siehts aus und ich bin ein bisschen ratlos. Von einem Gleitlager nichts zu erkennen, die silbernen Teile die in der Dämpferaufnahme eingepresst sind, lassen sich nicht bewegen und laufen anscheinen auf dem Bolzen.
Wie komme ich hier weiter?


----------



## .jan (28. Februar 2019)

So, da mir die Sache keine Ruhe ließ, habe ich nochmal alles auseinander gebaut und siehe da, unter dem silbernen Teil - das wohl die Buchse sein soll - befindet sich ein Gleitlager. Allerdings gleitet da nichts. Mal sehen, wie ich nun mit den neuen Buchsen weiter komme...


----------



## MindHack21 (1. März 2019)

Wie hast denn die silberne Abdeckung runter bekommen? Mit einem Schraubendreher gehebelt? An der Stelle war ich auch schon mal, aber ich wollte da nichts kaputt machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. März 2019)

Ist das braune Rost ? Oder eine rote Gleitschicht ?


----------



## .jan (1. März 2019)

MindHack21 schrieb:


> Wie hast denn die silberne Abdeckung runter bekommen? Mit einem Schraubendreher gehebelt? An der Stelle war ich auch schon mal, aber ich wollte da nichts kaputt machen.



Vorsichtig mit einer Zange, das ging recht gut, hinterließ aber Spuren an der Buchse, die ich mit einer Feile beseitigt habe.




filiale schrieb:


> Ist das braune Rost ? Oder eine rote Gleitschicht ?



Rosten tut da nichts, das ist das Gleitlager.


----------



## Gamer99 (1. März 2019)

Wie sieht das bei euch aus?
Wollte den Sattel ausrichten und da ist mir aufgefallen das irgendwas nicht passt. Der ganze hinterbau ist schief.
Linie von Ahead Schraube über Sattelstütze zum Hinterreifen. Man sieht deutlich das der Hinterreifen nicht in dieser Linie ist.





Rad umgedreht von Hinten raufgeschaut ist auch zu erkennen das das Rad schief ist.





Dann noch mal genau nachgemmessen mit einer Schnur von die hinteren Ausfallenden über Steuerrohr und habe auf einer Seite 4cm auf der anderen 3,5cm bis zur Sattelstütze ,eine Abweichung von 0,5cm.





Schon an Canyon geschriben mit Bilder und die Anwort war: 
"Die leichte Asymmetrie ist vollkommen normal und konstruktionsbedingt. Bitte sei unbesorgt."

Ist das wirklich normal? Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## greg12 (3. März 2019)

Gamer99 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei euch aus?
> Wollte den Sattel ausrichten und da ist mir aufgefallen das irgendwas nicht passt. Der ganze hinterbau ist schief.
> Linie von Ahead Schraube über Sattelstütze zum Hinterreifen. Man sieht deutlich das der Hinterreifen nicht in dieser Linie ist.
> 
> ...


Na wenn der beste SERVICE der Branche sagt dass sei konstruktiv normal, würde ich an deiner Stelle gar nicht näher darüber nachdenken und das Bike so nutzen. 
Wenn du ein Bike willst ohne schiefen Hinterrad würde ich das Ding einpacken und an Canyon schicken mit der Frage ob sie dich verarschen wollen? 
Wenn das normal sein soll, sollte Canyon daran denken sich neue Konstrukteure und Fertigungsmethoden zuzulegen!


----------



## filiale (3. März 2019)

Gamer99 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich normal? Was haltet ihr davon?



Da andere Hersteller nachweislich Räder bauen können die NICHT schief sind und genauso gut funktionieren wie ein Canyon, kannst Du Dir vorstellen was wir hier davon halten.

@All ... könnten bitte die anderen Spectral Besitzer mal schauen wie es bei Ihnen ausschaut ... ich weiß es ist Fastnacht / Karneval ... aber würde dem user hier sehr weiterhelfen.


----------



## dome23_650b (3. März 2019)

Gamer99 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei euch aus?
> Wollte den Sattel ausrichten und da ist mir aufgefallen das irgendwas nicht passt. Der ganze hinterbau ist schief.
> Linie von Ahead Schraube über Sattelstütze zum Hinterreifen. Man sieht deutlich das der Hinterreifen nicht in dieser Linie ist.
> 
> ...




ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob der Hinterbau leicht asymmetrisch ist, was viele Hersteller ja machen.
Aber mein Reifen ist absolut gerade drin!

Schau mal ob es am Hinterbau liegt heißt die Felge ist schief oder ob da nur was nicht richtig eingespeicht ist bei den Laufrädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (3. März 2019)

@Gamer99: Kannst du vielleicht kurz noch das Zeitfenster mit angeben wann das Rad geliefert wurde oder evtl. gefertigt wurde.



filiale schrieb:


> @All ... könnten bitte die anderen Spectral Besitzer mal schauen wie es bei Ihnen ausschaut ... ich weiß es ist Fastnacht / Karneval ... aber würde dem user hier sehr weiterhelfen



Dann kann man evtl. in der Fertigungscharge einen Zusammenhang finden, falls sich jetzt noch mehr Besitzer meden. Ich werde meins bald überprüfen. Ist mir heute zu kalt, nass und windig.


----------



## filiale (3. März 2019)

Das der Rahmen asymetrisch ist, wäre ja ok und normal. Aber das Hinterrad darf nicht schief drin sein.


----------



## Gamer99 (3. März 2019)

Mein Bike ist von Mai 2018, hat schon ca 1200km runter. Das Problem ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, hab's aber auch nicht speziell kontrolliert. Könnte von Anfang an schon so sein ( was ich nicht glaube, hab ja schon öfters den Sattel kontrolliert und da wäre es mir aufgefallen) oder es kam mit der Zeit. Hinterrad ist richtig zentriert. Kein schleifen der Bremse keine Schaltprobleme und natürlich alle Schrauben fest. Keine Lackschäden die auf eine Verformung hindeuten hab ich auch nicht. 
Ach das wichtigste, keine Stürze bei den ich mir Gedanken um den Hinterbau gemacht hätte. 
Habe auch die Befürchtung das es eine Vorstufe vom Kettenstreben Riss ist.
Ich werde Canyon noch Mal kontaktieren und hartnäckiger sein. 

Danke schon Mal an euch!!


----------



## Bobbert (3. März 2019)

Hi, ich hab ein Spectral AL 6.0 von Anfang August letzten Jahres und jetzt den bekannten Riss an der Kettenstrebe festgestellt. Sollte das nicht behoben worden sein?

Für Interessierte:
XL Rahmen
82 kg Fahrergewicht
sportliche Fahrweise, kleine Sprünge


----------



## filiale (3. März 2019)

Bobbert schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab ein Spectral AL 6.0 von Anfang August letzten Jahres und jetzt den bekannten Riss an der Kettenstrebe festgestellt. Sollte das nicht behoben worden sein?
> 
> Für Interessierte:
> XL Rahmen
> ...



Kommt darauf an, wann Dein Bike konfektioniert ins Lager gestellt wurde.


----------



## Soulslide (3. März 2019)

Mein Bike AL 6.0 wurde auch im August 21. ausgeliefert.  Man hat mir telefonisch versichert das mein Bike von der Problematik mit der Strebe ausgeschlossen sei.  Mal sehen wie sich die Strebe verhält. Habe jetzt das erste mal 5-6m Sprünge mit den Rad gemacht. Werde es weiter beobachten.


----------



## fone (4. März 2019)

Gamer99 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei euch aus?
> Wollte den Sattel ausrichten und da ist mir aufgefallen das irgendwas nicht passt. Der ganze hinterbau ist schief.
> Linie von Ahead Schraube über Sattelstütze zum Hinterreifen. Man sieht deutlich das der Hinterreifen nicht in dieser Linie ist.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mal ein CANNONDALE mit diesen Abweichungen, da wurde der Hinterbau getauscht.
Bei BANSHEE sollen 0,5cm "normal" bzw. "in der Toleranz" sein.
YT CAPRA 2019 Top Modell gabs auch mit schiefem Hinterbau.

Ich würde das aber nicht auf sich beruhen lassen.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (4. März 2019)

Ich sag mal "Hallo" in die Runde. Dank Familienzuwachs (Spectral AL 6.0 2018) werde ich hier wohl die eine oder andere Frage stellen 

Gleich die erste: Hat jemand die original Wallpaper Bilder von dem Bike von der Canyon Homepage? Also Bike auf schwarzem Grund? Das Bike gibt es nur noch im Outlet und da kann sich die nicht mehr anschauen. Im Downloadbereich bei Canyon hab ich auch nichts gefunden.




BG

FX


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (4. März 2019)

Bobbert schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab ein Spectral AL 6.0 von Anfang August letzten Jahres und jetzt den bekannten Riss an der Kettenstrebe festgestellt. Sollte das nicht behoben worden sein?
> 
> Für Interessierte:
> XL Rahmen
> ...



Ach krass... Gut das nix schlimmeres passiert ist (Unfall, o.ä.) -->  @Bobbert wieviel Laufleistung hat das Bike runter wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Velo-X (4. März 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Ich sag mal "Hallo" in die Runde. Dank Familienzuwachs (Spectral AL 6.0 2018) werde ich hier wohl die eine oder andere Frage stellen
> 
> Gleich die erste: Hat jemand die original Wallpaper Bilder von dem Bike von der Canyon Homepage? Also Bike auf schwarzem Grund? Das Bike gibt es nur noch im Outlet und da kann sich die nicht mehr anschauen. Im Downloadbereich bei Canyon hab ich auch nichts gefunden.
> 
> ...


Meinst du das hier?
(Über Waybackmaschine geladen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (5. März 2019)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 833984 Anhang anzeigen 833985
> Meinst du das hier?
> (Über Waybackmaschine geladen)



@Velo-X ja genau das schwarze habe ich gesucht! Super, 1000 Dank. 
Vor allem die Nummer mit Waybackmachine, wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## Bobbert (5. März 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Ach krass... Gut das nix schlimmeres passiert ist (Unfall, o.ä.) -->  @Bobbert wieviel Laufleistung hat das Bike runter wenn man fragen darf?


Also ich hab nicht mitgezählt, aber die Erste Kette ist noch nicht verschlissen.


----------



## .jan (5. März 2019)

Habe heute meinen Steuersatz auseinander gebaut, weil er rauh lief. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass die untere Lagerschale leichten Rost angesetzt hat. Nun würde ich gern was hochwertigeres rostfreies mit gedichteten Industrielager verbauen. Hat schon jemand an seinem Spectral den Steuersatz getauscht und kann mir sagen, welchen Typ ich brauche? Ich blicke bei den Standards nur mäßig durch. Ist es ein semi-integrierter oder vollintegrierter? Hätte ja eigentlich gerne was von tune...

https://www.bike24.de/data/18331.pdf


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (6. März 2019)

Bobbert schrieb:


> Also ich hab nicht mitgezählt, aber die Erste Kette ist noch nicht verschlissen.


Oh man... meins ist vom April 2018 - nach Aussage von Canyon muss die Stelle halt unter Beobachtung sein/bleiben. Die letzten knapp 600km schaut noch alles tutti aus. *Daumendrücken*


----------



## Soulslide (6. März 2019)

Weiß jemand von euch wie es mit der Reklamation der Kettenstrebe aussieht. Reicht es ein Foto von der defekten strebe einzuschicken mit den erforderlichen Rahmennummern und Rechnungen und Canyon schick mir dann eine neue Kettenstrebe zu die ich selber oder beim Fahrradfachhandel einbauen lassen kann vielleicht kann mir jemand kurz was dazu sagen wer dieses Prozedere schon durchgemacht hat.


----------



## Soulslide (6. März 2019)

Weiß jemand von euch wie es mit der Reklamation der Kettenstrebe aussieht. Reicht es ein Foto von der defekten strebe einzuschicken mit den erforderlichen Rahmennummern und Rechnungen und Canyon schick mir dann eine neue Kettenstrebe zu die ich selber oder beim Fahrradfachhandel einbauen lassen kann vielleicht kann mir jemand kurz was dazu sagen wer dieses Prozedere schon durchgemacht hat.


----------



## Rick7 (7. März 2019)

Kann man wohl schon von ner Canyon Partner Werkstatt vor Ort machen lassen. Durchsuch mal den thread da gab's einige Infos.


----------



## imarv (7. März 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Oh man... meins ist vom April 2018 - nach Aussage von Canyon muss die Stelle halt unter Beobachtung sein/bleiben. Die letzten knapp 600km schaut noch alles tutti aus. *Daumendrücken*


Moin,

ich habe eins aus Juli/18, ist es immer die gleiche Stelle an der dies auftritt?

VG


----------



## filiale (7. März 2019)

ja. immer die gleiche stelle. ist ein herstellungsproblem beim schweißen hat canyon gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (7. März 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Kann man wohl schon von ner Canyon Partner Werkstatt vor Ort machen lassen. Durchsuch mal den thread da gab's einige Infos.


 ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass Canyon ich strebe den Leuten auch zu schickt und diese dann entweder selber oder bei einem Fahrradhändler vor Ort einbauen lassen kann mir geht's darum was benötigt Canyon um den Garantieanspruch anzuerkennen reicht ein foto mit der Rahmennummer bzw Kaufvertrag aus


----------



## Tbuschi (8. März 2019)

Bobbert schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab ein Spectral AL 6.0 von Anfang August letzten Jahres und jetzt den bekannten Riss an der Kettenstrebe festgestellt. Sollte das nicht behoben worden sein?
> 
> Für Interessierte:
> XL Rahmen
> ...




Oh no, ich hoffe, dass mein Schluchtenmoped davon verschont bleibt.

So wie Du es von den Daten her schreibst sollte das eigentlich behoben sein.
Doch @filiale hatte schon einen guten Einwand, kommt echt drauf an wann es auf's Lager kam.

Über weitere Info's würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Tbuschi (8. März 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass Canyon ich strebe den Leuten auch zu schickt und diese dann entweder selber oder bei einem Fahrradhändler vor Ort einbauen lassen kann mir geht's darum was benötigt Canyon um den Garantieanspruch anzuerkennen reicht ein foto mit der Rahmennummer bzw Kaufvertrag aus



Hallo Soulside, am Besten wäre es wohl wenn Du das Formular unter Service/Support auf der Canyon-Website ausfüllst.
Dort das Garantie & Gewährleistungsformular online mit Bildern versiehst, dann sollte das klappen

https://www.canyon.com/de-de/service/enquiries/warranty/

Viel Glück und kannst dich mal melden wie es gefunzt hat, Dein Bike sieht so identisch auf dem Foto aus 

Schönes WE


----------



## Soulslide (8. März 2019)

meine Strebe ist doch noch gar nicht kaputt ich wollte doch nur einmal vorab klären wie der Vorgang meine Strebe ist doch noch gar nicht kaputt ich wollte doch nur einmal vorab klären wie der Vorgang auszusehen hat oder eine Strebe auf Vorrat besorgen


----------



## fone (8. März 2019)

Hey cool! Endlich gibt's das so oft erwähnte Canyon-Kettenstreben-Thema wirklich auch in der Realität.


----------



## filiale (8. März 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> meine Strebe ist doch noch gar nicht kaputt ich wollte doch nur einmal vorab klären wie der Vorgang meine Strebe ist doch noch gar nicht kaputt ich wollte doch nur einmal vorab klären wie der Vorgang auszusehen hat oder eine Strebe auf Vorrat besorgen



Auf Vorrat kann man bei Canyon keine Kettenstrebe kaufen. Das ging früher mal, aber seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (8. März 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> meine Strebe ist doch noch gar nicht kaputt ich wollte doch nur einmal vorab klären wie der Vorgang meine Strebe ist doch noch gar nicht kaputt ich wollte doch nur einmal vorab klären wie der Vorgang auszusehen hat oder eine Strebe auf Vorrat besorgen


ok, sorry hatte ich falsch verstanden.


----------



## Soulslide (8. März 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Auf Vorrat kann man bei Canyon keine Kettenstrebe kaufen


ich würde die auch nicht kaufen wollen sondern als defekt reklamieren und auf Vorrat legen


----------



## filiale (8. März 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> ich würde die auch nicht kaufen wollen sondern als defekt reklamieren und auf Vorrat legen



auch das geht nicht, weil Du die alte einschicken mußt. die wollen den defekt sehen. für ganz schusselig darfste die nicht halten...


----------



## imarv (8. März 2019)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Chargen zu unterscheiden? VG


----------



## Soulslide (8. März 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Chargen zu unterscheiden? VG


Angeblich ja auf einigen Seiten zuvor gibt es diverse Bilder mit unterschiedlichen Prägungen.
 laut Canyon soll laut Canyon soll mainbike davon nicht betroffen sein und ich habe auch keine Prägung bei mir drin durchsuch mal diesen Thread nach Kettenstrebe


----------



## Narfelchen (9. März 2019)

Weiss jemand ob ich den hinteren 180er Rotor an meinem '18 AL 7.0 durch einen 203er ersetzen kann/darf wegen Garantie? Ich hab einen an meinem Hardtail und das kommt fast nicht mehr auf nem richtigen Trail zum Einsatz, wo der Sinn machen würde. Über selbigen Sinn lässt sich streiten, aber wenn ich die Räder direkt nacheinander auf langen Abhängen fahre merke ich den Unterschied schon recht deutlich. Sind beide exakt gleiche Bremsen, nur der 180er qualmt schon fast während das den 203er kaum juckt.


----------



## el martn (9. März 2019)

Deine Bremstechnik ändern?

Egal.

Laut Canyon ist ein Vergrößern nicht erlaubt. Machbar wäre es bestimmt, ohne jetzt genau den Abstand/Platz zwischen Nicht-Kettenstrebe und Bremsscheibe zu kennen.

Verkleinern darfst du, geht nur nicht.


----------



## Narfelchen (9. März 2019)

Nö, dann lass ich das lieber wenn die das nicht wollen. Ich muss desöfteren ca. 2km uneinsichtige Asphalt-Serpentinen runter, im spanischen Sommer geht das ganz schön aufs Eisen, egal wie ich bremse. Aber den fahre ich mit dem Spectral eh selten, will ja nicht die ganze schöne Höhe an schnöden Asphalt verschwenden, dann wechsel ich den am Hardtail einfach beim nächsten in einen kleineren um.


----------



## dome23_650b (9. März 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Deine Bremstechnik ändern?
> 
> Egal.
> 
> ...



Versteh ich das richtig? Canyon will nicht, dass man an deren ihren Räder was verändert??
Ich hab direkt mal die Bremsen verkauft und anständige Maguras verbaut!!


----------



## el martn (9. März 2019)

Du kannst jede MTB-Bremse anbauen, die du willst.
Nur der Durchmesser der Bremsscheibe darf nicht größer werden.

Das hat was mit Physik zu tun...ich glaube das nannte man Hebelgesetz...

Solange der Durchmesser deiner Magura hinten 180 Millimeter beträgt, ist alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TraceS54 (9. März 2019)

Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug für 2019.
Aktuelles 2019er Spectral CF 8.0 (L) - sehr sexy Optik und endlich mit 36er Gabel. Bremse packt gegenüber meines Ex 2017er Neuron AL 9.9 (L) mit 180mm XT 2Kolben deutlich giftiger zu und sollte meiner Statur (183cm-95Kg Fahrbereit) eher auf Dauer gewachsen sein.


----------



## Soulslide (9. März 2019)

Den Sattel musst aber noch einstellen oder hast du so kurze Beine


----------



## Soulslide (9. März 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> as hat was mit Physik zu tun...ich glaube das nannte man Hebelgesetz...


 kannst du kannst du mir das mit dem Hebelgesetz mal ein bisschen genauer erklären die 200er Scheibe würde hinten mit dem entsprechenden Adapter auf jeden Fall passen ich verstehe nicht ganz warum dadurch die Sicherheit des Rades nicht mehr gewährleistet sein soll


----------



## TraceS54 (9. März 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Den Sattel musst aber noch einstellen oder hast du so kurze Beine



Ich habe einen langen OK und nur 84cm SL und das Bild zeigt dem Zustand direkt out of the Box.


----------



## Soulslide (9. März 2019)

Ok meone SL beträgt 91 dann passt es fast.


----------



## .jan (9. März 2019)

Ich zitier mich mal selbst:



.jan schrieb:


> Habe heute meinen Steuersatz auseinander gebaut, weil er rauh lief. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass die untere Lagerschale leichten Rost angesetzt hat. Nun würde ich gern was hochwertigeres rostfreies mit gedichteten Industrielager verbauen. Hat schon jemand an seinem Spectral den Steuersatz getauscht und kann mir sagen, welchen Typ ich brauche? Ich blicke bei den Standards nur mäßig durch. Ist es ein semi-integrierter oder vollintegrierter? Hätte ja eigentlich gerne was von tune...
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/data/18331.pdf




Habe in der Zwischenzeit bei Canyon nachgefragt. Verbaut ist ein Cane Creek 40 IPU 1 1/8-1,5 ZS44/IS52, also eine Kombination aus unten integriert und oben semi-integriert. Also nichts mit tune und auch nicht mit Chris King. Ich werde jetzt vorläufig nur die Lager tauschen. Mal sehen, wie lange die halten. Die verbauten sind noch nichtmal rostfrei. An der falschen Stelle gespart, Canyon.


----------



## el martn (9. März 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> kannst du kannst du mir das mit dem Hebelgesetz mal ein bisschen genauer erklären die 200er Scheibe würde hinten mit dem entsprechenden Adapter auf jeden Fall passen ich verstehe nicht ganz warum dadurch die Sicherheit des Rades nicht mehr gewährleistet sein soll



Gerne.

Mit den Adapter veränderst du den Winkel/die Richtung der Kräfte, die vom Rahmen aufgenommen werden sollen.


----------



## Soulslide (9. März 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Mit den Adapter veränderst du den Winkel/die Richtung der Kräfte, die vom Rahmen aufgenommen werden sollen.


 ja hast recht ja hast recht klingt einleuchtend aber meinst du wirklich das dies so eine große Rolle spielt.
Wobei mir reicht die 180er Scheibe vollkommen aus danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## Narfelchen (10. März 2019)

Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich dass du mit nem 203er effektiv so viel mehr Hebel ansetzt, dass es zu Problemen kommen könnte. Aber der marginale Kühleffekt und die Richtlinie von Canyon sind für mich genug Grund darauf zu verzichten. Aus reinem Spass werden die das sicher nicht sagen. Ich möchte vor allem aber auch Garantiestreitereien vermeiden, wenns mir mal die Kettenstrebe zerbröselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superwutze (10. März 2019)

Mir ist heute bei einer gründlichen Reinigung aufgefallen, daß die Schrauben der linken Abdeckung des Main-Pivots zu lange sind und daher den Distanzring (?) zwischen Rahmen und Hinterbau zerstören. Ist das bei noch jemandem der Fall?


----------



## StatueFungus (10. März 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> Mir ist heute bei einer gründlichen Reinigung aufgefallen, daß die Schrauben der linken Abdeckung des Main-Pivots zu lange sind und daher den Distanzring (?) zwischen Rahmen und Hinterbau zerstören. Ist das bei noch jemandem der Fall?



Ich hatte bei meinem das gleiche Problem. Mir wurde gesagt, dass das sicherheitskritisch sei und ich das Teil austauschen lassen muss.
Weil zu dem Zeitpunkt (09 / 2018) das Teil jedoch nicht lieferbar war und auch erst irgendwann 2019 wieder verfügbar sein sollte, wurde mein gesamtes Rad getauscht. 
Würde dir empfehlen das auf jeden Fall zu reklamieren.


----------



## superwutze (10. März 2019)

StatueFungus schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei meinem das gleiche Problem. Mir wurde gesagt, dass das sicherheitskritisch sei und ich das Teil austauschen lassen muss.
> Weil zu dem Zeitpunkt (09 / 2018) das Teil jedoch nicht lieferbar war und auch erst irgendwann 2019 wieder verfügbar sein sollte, wurde mein gesamtes Rad getauscht.
> Würde dir empfehlen das auf jeden Fall zu reklamieren.


mein rad kam februar 2018, seither bin ich also kritisch unterwegs 
reklamation habe ich bereits abgeschickt, mal sehen.


----------



## StatueFungus (10. März 2019)

Vielleicht hast du Glück und sie haben das Teil jetzt vorrätig


----------



## Soulslide (10. März 2019)

vielleicht vielleicht kriegst du ja auch ein ganz neues Bike. Schick mal ruhig alle Bilder hin


----------



## SingleTrackie (11. März 2019)

Das mit den zu langen Schrauben hat man ja schön öfter gesehen... aber wie kann das denn sein und wie merkt man das nicht gleich am Anfang? Das muss doch richtig kratzen am Anfang und schwergängig sein?!
Zum Glück sind dann nur die Distanzplatten beschädigt, die sie Dir ja mit den passenden Schrauben zuschicken können 

Wie vor ewigen Seiten mal erwähnt, habe auch ich mittlerweile mal ein kompletten Schmierservice am Hinterbau gemacht und mir die Dichtungen genauer angeguckt. 
Diese scheinen wirklich recht robust zu sein und wurden ab Werk trocken eingebaut. Davor hatte ich immer das Gefühl und auch die Bestätigung, dass der Hinterbau an der oberen Umlenkung mit dem kurzen Arm etwas schwergängig war. 

Ich habe alles auseinander genommen mit Tuch und Entfetter gereinigt und die Dichtungen mit den Distanzplättchen jeweils mit etwas Fett von MucOff eingebaut. In der Rohprüfung war alles wirklich leichtgängig, leise und läuft super. Das war wirklich mal ein Aufwand, der sich gelohnt hat!
Als Krönung des ganzen, hab es dann noch die Huber Bushings dazu, da ich immer das Problem hatte, dass sich die Achsen in den Dämpferaufnahmen verschoben hatte. Immer gegensätzlich, sodass sie irgendwann in den Rahmen geschliffen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (11. März 2019)

Ich hann da mal wieder ein Problem ,
poste es nur zur Info, habe Canyon schon angeschrieben, da es nicht Canyon sonder SRAM betrifft.
Die haben wohl bei mir die Montagsausstattung eingebaut. Nach Dämpfer, Sattelstütze heute mal das Schaltwerk, welches sich beim runterschalten in den schnellen Gang verabschiedet hat.
Ohne Fremdeinwirkung, ohne Sturz, einfach beim Schalten hat es mal den Gusskörper zerlegt. Holla die Waldfee sag ich....
Eher zum heulen was da Sram so bietet.

Für's Auge hoffe ich paar Bilder hier noch reinzuhängen.

Melde mich aber was draus wird und wie SRAM da handelt.

Schönen Abend Euch.


----------



## Rick7 (11. März 2019)

Ok krass, da bist aber der erste bei dem ich sowas sehe


----------



## filiale (11. März 2019)

Eventuell war vorher mal unbemerkt ein Ast ins Schaltwerk gekommen. Dann hat die Aufhängung einen Knacks bekommen und letztlich war es dann nur noch eine Frage der Zeit...aber alles nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Tbuschi (12. März 2019)

@filiale , ich dachte da immer das Schaltauge reißt dann zuerst ab bevor der Gusskörper des Schaltwerks zerbröckelt.
Ist auch nur ne Vermutung, bin mal gespannt was Canyon sagt und ob es an SRAM geht zur Prüfung.

Bei meinem Dämpfer war die Verstellung Pedalieren-Offen defekt, Sattelstütze mit Spiel und Absacken und jetzt bricht mir mal das Schaltwerk weg....
Was bisher ganz gut läuft ist der Rahmen von Canyon


----------



## Soulslide (12. März 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Sattelstütze mit Spiel und Absacken


Die Lev ist sehr anfällig dafür, wenn du das Rad im eingefahrenen Zustand nur ganz leicht an Sattel hochziehst. Dann hast meine sofort ca. 5mm Spiel und es werden in den nächsten Wochen genre schnell bis zu 15mm. Habe meine bereits 2x selber gewartet. Ist etwas aufwändig das erste mal den Sicherungsbolzen auszubohren, aber ansonsten klappt es prima. Ist danach immer wie neu. 
An meinem Dämpfer hinten ist der Lockoutversteller sehe leichtgängig. Passiert in letzter Zeit schon mal das im Trail der lockout alleine reingeht. Weiss jemand ob man das selber beseitigen kann.


----------



## Tbuschi (12. März 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Die Lev ist sehr anfällig dafür, wenn du das Rad im eingefahrenen Zustand nur ganz leicht an Sattel hochziehst. Dann hast meine sofort ca. 5mm Spiel und es werden in den nächsten Wochen genre schnell bis zu 15mm. Habe meine bereits 2x selber gewartet. Ist etwas aufwändig das erste mal den Sicherungsbolzen auszubohren, aber ansonsten klappt es prima. Ist danach immer wie neu.



Puuuh das traue ich mir nicht zu..., aber vielleicht kommt die Zeit das ich den Schritt auch gehen muss.

Oder ich wechsele mal den Hersteller, da passen ja noch andere Stützen rein


----------



## crossy-pietro (12. März 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> @filiale , ich dachte da immer das Schaltauge reißt dann zuerst ab bevor der Gusskörper des Schaltwerks zerbröckelt.
> Ist auch nur ne Vermutung, bin mal gespannt was Canyon sagt und ob es an SRAM geht zur Prüfung.
> Bei meinem Dämpfer war die Verstellung Pedalieren-Offen defekt, Sattelstütze mit Spiel und Absacken und jetzt bricht mir mal das Schaltwerk weg....
> Was bisher ganz gut läuft ist der Rahmen von Canyon



Nicht zu vergessen die einseitig weggefetzte Aufnahme des Bremsbelag-Sicherungssplints an Deiner Guide...
...Du SRAM-Terminator 
Aber die @filiale -Vermutung hatte ich ja auch schon geäußert ("quasi" Ermüdungsbruch nach evtl. mehreren noch nicht mal direkt gemerkten "Anschlägen") denn eig. ist das Schaltauge die Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## Narfelchen (12. März 2019)

@Tbuschi Menschenskind, du nimmst aber auch alle Probleme mit die gehen. Schade dass ich kein Markenfanboy bin, da könnt ich ja jetzt vom Leder ziehen. Stattdessen wünsch ich total langweilig gutes Gelingen beim Abwickeln der Reparatur  Ohne jetzt großes Fachwissen zu haben vermute ich aber auch, dass das finale Runterschalten nur der Tropfen war, der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat. Der Derailleur selber sieht allerdings noch tadellos aus (wenn auch etwas verschwommen). Meiner sieht aus wie mit ner Flex behandelt.


----------



## Tbuschi (12. März 2019)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die einseitig weggefetzte Aufnahme des Bremsbelag-Sicherungssplints an Deiner Guide...
> ...Du SRAM-Terminator
> Aber die @filiale -Vermutung hatte ich ja auch schon geäußert ("quasi" Ermüdungsbruch nach evtl. mehreren noch nicht mal direkt gemerkten "Anschlägen") denn eig. ist das Schaltauge die Sollbruchstelle.



Klar kann es ein Ermüdungsbruch sein, wenn ihr das so sagt.
Wie schnell so amerikanischer Guss ermüdet 

Die chinesischen Werke haben da Überschläge, Quetschungen, Einschläge, Schürfwunden und und und und abbekommen....
abgebrochen nach Ermüdung ist da aber nicht eins.....


----------



## superwutze (12. März 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> vielleicht vielleicht kriegst du ja auch ein ganz neues Bike. Schick mal ruhig alle Bilder hin


Neues Bike ist es keines geworden, panikmache wegen "kritisches Teilchen, nicht mehr fahren!" auch nicht. Die Antwort ist eigentlich sehr einfach und unauffällig ausgefallen:


> danke für deine Nachricht und die Bilder.
> 
> Es freut uns, dass du dich für Canyon entschieden hast doch bedauern die Situation mit deinem Bike. Ich habe dir soeben 3 neue Schrauben und ein Spacer Kit aufgenommen, welches in Kürze an dich verschickt wird. Falls du noch Hilfe mit der Montage benötigst, dann gebe uns bitte kurz Bescheid.
> 
> ...


Dann warte ich mal auf die Lieferung und fahre brav weiter wie bisher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StatueFungus (12. März 2019)

Das klingt doch gut 
Hab damals auch nicht ganz verstanden, wieso die das ganze Fahrrad tauschen wollten.


----------



## Tbuschi (12. März 2019)

Schön zu hören @superwutze ,hoffe das danach alles wieder funzt.


----------



## superwutze (12. März 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Schön zu hören @superwutze ,hoffe das danach alles wieder funzt.


oh, danke, aber es funzt doch jetzt auch alles perfekt


----------



## tom234 (13. März 2019)

Nach drei Jahren mit meinem Propain Tyee AL nun also zum nächsten Versender meiner Lieblingsnachbarn ;-) Freue mich schon sehr auf mein CF 7.0


----------



## superwutze (15. März 2019)

hat schon mal jemand von euch seine 2018er pike serviciert? ich hab da schon so lange den 'umrüstsatz' auf 2019er debonair2 mit gratis 10mm federweg herumliegen und will den endlich einbauen. beim durchblättern des service-manuals ist mir da eine kleinigkeit aufgefallen: beim dämpfer steht bei der ölmenge 'entlüften' (bleed), meinen die damit den charger selbst oder meinen die damit, dass man öl einfüllen soll bis da keine luft mehr drinnen ist? ich will meine pike nicht zerlegen bevor ich mir nicht sicher bin, dass ich auch alles zum zusammenbau vorrätig habe, von dem 3wt hab ich aber nur etwa 100ml, daher die bitte an die bereits erleuchteten: erleuchtet auch mich!


----------



## daddel321 (15. März 2019)

zum Umrüsten auf die neue Debonair Einheit und zum Ändern des Federwegs reicht ein kleiner Service. Da muss nix entlüftet werden und da reicht ja das Öl zur Schmierung? Hab diese Anleitung benutzt:


----------



## Soulslide (15. März 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> 3wt hab ich aber nur etwa 100ml, d


Du solltest aber 0W30 Öl nehmen. Jede Seite 10ml


----------



## superwutze (15. März 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Du solltest aber 0W30 Öl nehmen. Jede Seite 10ml


bei ‚damper, upper tube‘ steht 3wt, bleed


----------



## Soulslide (15. März 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> ei ‚damper, upper tube‘ steht 3wt, bleed


Ich habe den Umbau schon gemacht und auf beiden Seiten 10ml 0W30 eingefüllt. Das 3wt ist glaubte ich für den Dämpfer innen drin, denn nimmst du normalerweise nicht auseinander bei der kleinen Wartung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superwutze (15. März 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich habe den Umbau schon gemacht und auf beiden Seiten 10ml 0W30 eingefüllt. Das 3wt ist glaubte ich für den Dämpfer innen drin, denn nimmst du normalerweise nicht auseinander bei der kleinen Wartung.


das klingt sehr beruhigend, vielen dank. dann werd ich morgen mal loslegen


----------



## Soulslide (16. März 2019)

Hier noch eine Anleitung.  auf Seite 14 steht es auch geschrieben 0W30 10ml auf beiden Seiten. Es sei denn auf der Schraube steht was anderes drauf.  Aber bei der 18er Pike sollten es 10ml sein.


----------



## superwutze (16. März 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Anleitung.  auf Seite 14 steht es auch geschrieben 0W30 10ml auf beiden Seiten. Es sei denn auf der Schraube steht was anderes drauf.  Aber bei der 18er Pike sollten es 10ml sein.


vielen dank für die anleitung, die ist mir bisher entgangen, super!


----------



## superwutze (16. März 2019)

daddel321 schrieb:


> zum Umrüsten auf die neue Debonair Einheit und zum Ändern des Federwegs reicht ein kleiner Service. Da muss nix entlüftet werden und da reicht ja das Öl zur Schmierung? Hab diese Anleitung benutzt:


ich hab mir das video grad angesehen, ist ja wirklich einfach. einzig die angabe zur ölmenge kommt mir seltsam vor: die reden von centiliter! das ist ja dann um den faktor 10 zu viel! ansonsten sehr hilfreich und datailliert. vielen dank!


----------



## Soulslide (16. März 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> ich hab mir das video grad angesehen, ist ja wirklich einfach.


Ich hatte leichte Probleme denn Sprengring oder besser gesagt die Sicherung hierfür zu verschieben. Ansonsten alles ganz easy.


----------



## 4Stroke (17. März 2019)

Wo bekomme ich denn das schaltauge mit der nr.26?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (17. März 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich denn das schaltauge mit der nr.26?



Anrufen!
oder chaten...

*Und sie am besten gleich beglückwünschen, dass sie jetzt so eine tolle Homepage haben!

Wenn man den versteckten "Schaltaugenfinder" endlich  gefunden hat, kann man sich über ganze 6 Schaltaugen freuen!
*
Anfängerhaufen....


----------



## 4Stroke (17. März 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Anrufen!
> oder chaten...
> 
> *Und sie am besten gleich beglückwünschen, dass sie jetzt so eine tolle Homepage haben!
> ...



Leider habe ich nr 26 nicht auf der HP gefunden.
Per mail hats leider auch nicht gekappt. 
Dachte es gibt noch irgendwo eine gute Alternative, oder ich habe nicht richtig gesucht.

Dann teste ich mal den Chat.


----------



## el martn (17. März 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nr 26 nicht auf der HP gefunden.
> Per mail hats leider auch nicht gekappt.
> Dachte es gibt noch irgendwo eine gute Alternative, oder ich habe nicht richtig gesucht.
> 
> Dann teste ich mal den Chat.




Schau mal hier

Passt?
Dauert leider ne Woche...


----------



## 4Stroke (17. März 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> 
> Passt?
> Dauert leider ne Woche...



Danke. Sollte theoretisch passen.
Zwar suche ich für baujahr 17 und da stehr 15, aber gehe mal davon aus das nr.26 immer identisch ist.


----------



## FraGGer (18. März 2019)

Hi ich habe gerade ein 2015er Spectral mit 160mm vorn. Hatte jemand auch das alte Spectral und jetzt das neue und kann mir Unterscheide sagen?
Überlege ob sich ein upgrade lohnt. Ich wünsche mir ein etwas sensibleren Hinterbau und ein Bike was sich etwas besser über Wurzelfelder etc. steuern lässt bzw. etwas mehr mit Enduros mithalten kann. Mein Spectral wird schnell nervös wenn das Terrain und die Geschwindigkeit wilder wird.
Ansonsten würde ich mich evtl. nach etwas anderem umsehen.

Dankeschön =)


----------



## dome23_650b (19. März 2019)

ich habe heute meinen neuen Dämpfer bekommen. Hab mir bei BC einen SR Suntour Triir besorgt und eingebaut.
folgendes:




Dämpfer passt an sich super rein aber:



 

beim einfeder kommt es zum Kontakt des Oberrohrs und des Ausgleichbehälters!!!

Ich habe bisschen im Internet geschaut was so die Maße eines Super Deluxe Dämpfers sind und der sollte sogar noch etwas "höher" sein.
Was meint ihr?

Ich würd auch gern einen Besitzer eines neuen Spectrals bitten bzw einen der einen ähnlichen Dämpfer eingebaut hat ob es beim einfeder ebenfalls zum Kontakt kommt. 

PS: ich habe einen M Rahmen


----------



## TractionBronson (19. März 2019)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> ich habe heute meinen neuen Dämpfer bekommen. Hab mir bei BC einen SR Suntour Triir besorgt und eingebaut.
> folgendes:
> Anhang anzeigen 839677
> 
> ...



Die Fox Dämpfer haben alle einen recht kurzen Ausgleichsbeälter.
Die Rockshox liegen glaube ich tiefer und sind auch etwas kürzer.
Deiner ragt ja fast bis zum Ende der Luftkammer.
Die in der Serie verbauten werden sicherlich nicht kollidieren 

Spricht was gegen verkehrt herum einbauen? Einfach mal probieren obs mit dem Flaschenhalter passt.


----------



## .jan (19. März 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich denn das schaltauge mit der nr.26?



http://www.schaltauge.de/Canyon-Schaltaugen/Schaltauge-Canyon-CNC-Nr-26.html

Edit: Ok, hatten wir schon...


----------



## adsiebenaz (19. März 2019)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Da war nichts geloctited...
> Zur Veranschaulichung:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 816410 Anhang anzeigen 816411



Um hier mal abzuschließen: Canyon war nach der "Bastelbike" Aussage sehr entgegenkommend.
Mein Kollege hat zwar sein Bike noch nicht wieder zurück, ABER: neuer Rahmen für Lau. 

Er muss lediglich 80 Euro für seine siffende/zerstörte Hinterradbremse zahlen.
Die Freude seinerseits könnte kaum größer sein, da er nun die Chance hat neu durchzustarten.
(Ich glaub ab jetzt knackt er die Kiste nach jedem Ritt mal durch)


----------



## superwutze (20. März 2019)

so, es ist geschafft! 160mm federweg vorne mit dem neuen debonair-dämpfer!
herzlichen dank an @Soulslide für die upgrade-beschreibung, die war eine große hilfe!
ich kann allerdings noch nicht sagen ob der tausch was gebracht hat. erstens bin ich heuer noch nicht so viel gefahren, zweitens ist es das erste service seit über 2500km  da sollte sich die gabel ohnehin ganz neu anfühlen. jedenfalls werde ich am wochenende ausgiebig testen.

beim dämpfung einstellen ist mir aufgefallen, dass hinten die tolle dämpferlagerung wieder mal festgerieben hat. also dämpfer ausgebaut, die lagerschalen mit MoS2 eingesprüht, mit einer gewindestange, scheiben und muttern eingespannt und losgerissen. hat zuerst ein wenig gewalt benötigt, jetzt sind sie aber wieder recht leichtgängig. trotzdem sofort bei huber einen lagersatz bestellt!

ausserdem ist meine ersatzteillieferung von canyon gekommen, leider waren die falschen ersatzteile drin. der distanzring muss wohl noch länger halten.

höchste zeit die heurige saison ordentlich zu beginnen!
liebe grüße aus wien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom234 (21. März 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> so, es ist geschafft! 160mm federweg vorne mit dem neuen debonair-dämpfer!
> herzlichen dank an @Soulslide für die upgrade-beschreibung, die war eine große hilfe!
> ich kann allerdings noch nicht sagen ob der tausch was gebracht hat. erstens bin ich heuer noch nicht so viel gefahren, zweitens ist es das erste service seit über 2500km  da sollte sich die gabel ohnehin ganz neu anfühlen. jedenfalls werde ich am wochenende ausgiebig testen.
> 
> ...



bitte schreib dann deine erfahrungen bezüglich etwaiger unterschiede zwischen debon und solo air rein. ich habs das bei einer yari verbaut und konnte ehrlich gesagt nicht viel unterschiede feststellen. womöglich ists bei einer pike ja anders.


----------



## superwutze (21. März 2019)

tom234 schrieb:


> bitte schreib dann deine erfahrungen bezüglich etwaiger unterschiede zwischen debon und solo air rein. ich habs das bei einer yari verbaut und konnte ehrlich gesagt nicht viel unterschiede feststellen. womöglich ists bei einer pike ja anders.


da war keine solo air drin, das war eine 2018er debonair, ich hab nur auf die neue debonair mit 160mm umgebaut. was ich aber schon sagen kann: den centimeter mehr bemerkt man an der position, ich war aber nur ganz kurz unterwegs.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (25. März 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> da war keine solo air drin, das war eine 2018er debonair, ich hab nur auf die neue debonair mit 160mm umgebaut. was ich aber schon sagen kann: den centimeter mehr bemerkt man an der position, ich war aber nur ganz kurz unterwegs.


Servus, paar Fragen: wie lange hat der Umbau bei dir gedauert? Und hast du vorher nachher Bilder gemacht? Ändert sich die Geo wirklich spürbar? Oder steht man einfach tiefer im Federweg? Wirst du den Dämpfer auch umbauen?

Ich hab nur ein Spectral von 2019 gefunden, das in Rahmengröße S vorne 160mm und hinten 140mm hat.


----------



## superwutze (25. März 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Servus, paar Fragen: wie lange hat der Umbau bei dir gedauert? Und hast du vorher nachher Bilder gemacht? Ändert sich die Geo wirklich spürbar? Oder steht man einfach tiefer im Federweg? Wirst du den Dämpfer auch umbauen?
> 
> Ich hab nur ein Spectral von 2019 gefunden, das in Rahmengröße S vorne 160mm und hinten 140mm hat.


zuerst mal kurz zu meinem bike: 2018er spectral cf 9.0 pro in medium, geliefert 02/18.
alles in allem habe ich etwa 2 stunden gebraucht, inklusive 50h service. es ging alles recht problemlos, einzig das sprengring entfernen hätte mit einer richtigen sprengringzange einfacher gehen können. allerdings muss man da ja nicht ganz soooo toll aufpassen, der debonair-schaft wird ja getauscht.
bilder habe ich keine gemacht, vorher hat meine gabel immer schön 150mm federweg gehabt (mein rad hängt an der decke), nach dem umbau war das nicht so ganz genormt. nach einigen kurzen testfahrten und druckanpassungen sind es jetzt aber recht schöne 160mm.
die änderung in der geometrie ist definitiv spürbar. ich war dieses wochenende über 75km unterwegs mit nicht ganz 3 höhen-km, darunter auch einige trails und trailcenter-abfahrten, bin aber nicht so der runter-bomber. bei einigen meiner lieblingskletterstellen ist mir das rad bergauf stark aufgestiegen, daran habe ich mich aber recht rasch gewöhnt und meine sitzposition auf steilen passagen nach vorne korrigiert, allerdings muss ich jetzt mehr auf den lenker aufpassen, der hat einige male meine knie erwischt. die geometrie kommt meinem fahrstil aber durchaus entgegen, da ich auf langen steigungen aufrechter sitze und mehr kraft auf das hinterrad bekomme. ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man den 1cm so bemerkt.
der dämpfer ist so ein thema: eigentlich möchte ich den auch umbauen, allerdings gibt es bisher keinen einzigen erfolgsbericht, dass das jemandem gelungen ist. ausserdem brauche ich dafür den adapter für das aufpumpen der ifp kammer und eine pumpe, die diesen druck halbwegs genau reinbringt, beides habe ich (noch) nicht. das projekt wartet also vorerst mal.
aber langeweile kommt keine auf: heute sind meine huber-buchsen geliefert worden!


----------



## Gamer99 (28. März 2019)

Hab schon mal hier im Forum geschrieben wegen eines schiefen Hinterbau meines Spetrals.

Update:
Bike war bei Canyon und der komplette Rahmen wurde getauscht. Hab es heute zusammengebaut und kontrolliert ob das Problem behoben wurde. 
Man beachte die Linie von der Ahead Schraube über Sattelstütze zum Hinterreifen.



 

Also das Problem besteht noch immer. Wenn es nicht der Rahmen war ist es der Hinterreifen, hab ich mir gedacht. Habe den Hinterreifen falsch herum eingebaut, also Bremsscheibe bei Schaltwerk und es zeigt die selben Abweichungen. Also liegt es auch nicht am Hinterreifen (mein Gedankengang). In den nächsten Tagen sollte ich noch einen Hinterreifen von einem Freund bekommen das ich es mit dem anderen kontrollieren kann. 

Rahmen ist neu, Hinterreifen eiert nicht und sollte auch passen. Was ist da los?

Bitte an die Spectral Besitzer kontrolliert das bei euch und sagt mir das es normal ist. Bin am verzweifeln!


----------



## Atavus (29. März 2019)

Tag zusammen,

brauch mal wieder Hilfe! Die Kaufentscheidung steht fest. Es soll ein Spectral werden, leider kann ich mich nicht entscheiden welches soll es werden? Entweder der CF 9.0 oder CF 8.0 mit Fox und Shimano XT Komponenten (da habe ich leider keine Erfahrung ). Der 8.0 wiegt zwar mehr aber dafür kostet ja ich ein paar Euro weniger! Danke im Voraus für gute Vorschläge oder Empfehlungen !


----------



## TractionBronson (29. März 2019)

Atavus schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> brauch mal wieder Hilfe! Die Kaufentscheidung steht fest. Es soll ein Spectral werden, leider kann ich mich nicht entscheiden welches soll es werden? Entweder der CF 9.0 oder CF 8.0 mit Fox und Shimano XT Komponenten (da habe ich leider keine Erfahrung ). Der 8.0 wiegt zwar mehr aber dafür kostet ja ich ein paar Euro weniger! Danke im Voraus für gute Vorschläge oder Empfehlungen !



Also ich bin Fan von Fox (besonders Gabeln, Fit 4 und grip2 sind aller erste Sahne) und Shimano (Bremsen vorallem) aber das ist rein persönliche Vorliebe. Beim Gewicht wären mir die paar Gramm egal, sind bei so nem Rad m.M.n. sowieso Wurst.
Die Fox Transfer soll ja gut und verlässlich sein, aber habe auch nie Probleme mit der Reverb gehabt..
CF 9 hat halt Carbon-Felgen, muss man auch mögen..
Also einerseits könnte man sagen nimm das was du kennst (Wartung, Bedienung, Empfinden) oder eben der Ansatz: mal was neues probieren?

Ich persönlich würde mir die 500 Euro für ein paar gescheite Pedale und andere Goodies und/oder nen Bikepark-Wochenende sparen.


----------



## superwutze (29. März 2019)

Gamer99 schrieb:


> Bitte an die Spectral Besitzer kontrolliert das bei euch und sagt mir das es normal ist. Bin am verzweifeln!


Hier ein Bild von meinem Spectral, ich kann das leider nicht bestätigen. Zwar ist mein Hinterreifen nicht ganz mittig mit der Rahmenachse, aber er ist zumindest parallel. Auf meinem Bild kommt die Asymmetrie des Hinterbaus recht gut zur Geltung, die darf aber eigentlich kein Grund für einen schrägen Hinterreifen sein.



Atavus schrieb:


> brauch mal wieder Hilfe! Die Kaufentscheidung steht fest. Es soll ein Spectral werden, leider kann ich mich nicht entscheiden welches soll es werden? Entweder der CF 9.0 oder CF 8.0 mit Fox und Shimano XT Komponenten (da habe ich leider keine Erfahrung ). Der 8.0 wiegt zwar mehr aber dafür kostet ja ich ein paar Euro weniger! Danke im Voraus für gute Vorschläge oder Empfehlungen !


Ich war bis zu meinem Spectral auch reiner Shimano Fanboy und wurde von SRAM in wirklich allen Punkten positiv überrascht. Einfache Wartung mit (meistens) Standardwerkzeugen, das nenn ich Fortschritt. An den späten Kontaktpunkt der Guide mußte ich mich erst gewöhnen, mittlerweile habe ich aber die Vorteile eines Bremspunktes nahe am Lenker erkannt. Es ist auch deutlich ermüdungsfreier, wenn man die Finger näher beisammen hat. Carbonfelgen halte ich noch für etwas riskant, setzen sich auch bei den Profis noch nicht wirklich durch.
Ich bin mit meinem CF9.0 Pro sehr zufrieden, das gibt es übrigens noch und der Umbausatz für die Pike auf die 2019er Debonair kostet etwa 35€. Die X01 Eagle ist einfach genial.

Was mich zu einem ganz anderen Thema bringt (naja):

Upgrade auf 160mm Debonair 2019 und Huber-Buchsen beim Dämpfer:
Jeden Cent wert! Bin einfach begeistert, grenzenlos.
Die Gabel hat mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, da das Rad bergauf sehr zum Steigen geneigt hat. Nach einigen Einstellversuchen bin ich dann bei folgenden Settings gelandet: Einen zweiten Token rein und dafür (vorerst) 5 PSI weniger. Durch den größeren Sag liegt das Rad wieder so gut wie vorher, ist aber genial weicher und aktiver.
Die Huber Buchsen waren da wesentlich einfacher: kein anpassen, ausprobieren, tüfteln. Einbauen und los gehts! Endlich lautlos und auch noch feinfühliger weil leichtgängiger. Der Einbau war mit dem Tool in einer halben Stunde erledigt und ging völlig problemlos. Der Kontakt war rasch und freundlich, die Lieferung (nach Österreich) superflott.

In Summe waren die beiden Umrüstsätze bei etwa 80€, das Fahrwerk ist definitiv eine Klasse besser. Klare Empfehlung meinerseits!


----------



## solo010 (30. März 2019)

Moin zusammen, 
habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass einige Huber Buchsen verbauen. Soll ja anscheinend ein günstiges Uprgrade für das Bike sein. Fahre ein Spectral 2018 (AL 6.0) und überlege mir daher diese auch zu verbauen. 
Daher die Frage vorab, ob sich dies tatsächlich lohnt und welche Büchsen hierfür benötigt werden bzw welche Erfahrungen gibt es damit? 
Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen, was man hier konkret bestellen müsste mit den entsprechenden Abmessungen.  Ist es zwingend notwendig auch das entsprechende Tool zum aus- und einpressen mitzubestellen oder gibt es hier ggf alternative Wege.  

Danke vorab für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (30. März 2019)

Hi Zusammen, hat jemand schon die Erfahrung gemacht ob man das Spectral in S am Dämpfer auch auf 150mm bekommt, da auch das neue in S nur 140mm hinten hat.


----------



## daddel321 (30. März 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen, hat jemand schon die Erfahrung gemacht ob man das Spectral in S am Dämpfer auch auf 150mm bekommt, da auch das neue in S nur 140mm hinten hat.



Hab jetzt hinten einen Monarch Plus mit 210x60 drin. Das ist so ein Sondermaß fürs Trek Slash. Ich denke, das ist dann ein 216x63 Dämpfer getravelt. Kann man vielleicht auch beim Hersteller machen lassen.. Keine Ahnung. Den gibts so auch zu kaufen, allerdings so um die 500€. Hab meinen glücklichweise günstig im Bikemarkt erstanden. 
Passt vom Abstand zwischen Sitzrohr und Reifen locker rein. Sind jetzt glaub ich so um die 153 mm Federweg.
Der Wechsel hat sich echt gelohnt. Nachdem ich beim alten Dämpfer mit 25% Sag und 2 Tokens trotzdem noch recht häufig durchgeschlagen bin, fahre ich den Monarch Plus ohne Token mit 30% Sag und bin super zufrieden.
Der Dämpfer hat anders als der Originale einen M/M Tune. Hatte dann vor ihn umtunen zu lassen, bin aber mit der Druckstufe so zufrieden, dass ich ihn erstmal so lasse. Den Federweg kann ich immer noch sehr gut nutzen, am Ende hab ich aber deutlich mehr Reserven. Die Zugstufe ist allerdings schon ganz offen. Da werd ich in Zukunft wohl irgendwann nochmal auf Low Tune umshimmen, um mal zu testen, obs dann noch besser ist. Dafür muss man dann eventuell noch zusätzliche Kosten einplanen.


----------



## superwutze (30. März 2019)

solo010 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, dass einige Huber Buchsen verbauen. Soll ja anscheinend ein günstiges Uprgrade für das Bike sein. Fahre ein Spectral 2018 (AL 6.0) und überlege mir daher diese auch zu verbauen.
> Daher die Frage vorab, ob sich dies tatsächlich lohnt und welche Büchsen hierfür benötigt werden bzw welche Erfahrungen gibt es damit?
> Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen, was man hier konkret bestellen müsste mit den entsprechenden Abmessungen.  Ist es zwingend notwendig auch das entsprechende Tool zum aus- und einpressen mitzubestellen oder gibt es hier ggf alternative Wege.


Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich (wie ja oben bereits detailliert beschrieben) auf jeden Fall.
Ich habe einfach über das Kontakt-Formular eine Nachricht gesendet:


> Hallo!
> Ich würde gerne für einen Rock Shox Deluxe RT3 in einem 2018er Canyon Spectral CF ein Lagerset bestellen. Auf den bestehenden Lagerschalen ist 10x15 zu lesen, eine Messung bestätigt das auch. Die Einbaubreite ist 15mm, der Bolzendurchmesser 10mm. Die Montagestege des Dämpfers sind (grob gemessen) 12,7mm, den Durchmesser habe ich nicht gemessen, da ich die Lagerschalen beim Ausbau wahrscheinlich beschädigen muß. Genügen diese Angaben?
> Liebe Grüße aus Wien


Die Angaben waren ausreichend. Ich habe zum Komplettset dann noch weitere Gleitlager und das Tool mitbestellt. Mit dem Tool geht der Ausbau sehr einfach, lediglich die Hülsen waren ein wenig störrisch, gingen aber mit einer Rohrzange dann doch raus. Das hat allerdings Spuren hinterlassen. Die Gleitlager waren mit dem Tool dann rasch entfernt und die neuen wesentlich flotter drin. Die neuen Hülsen konnten mit der Hand eingepresst werden.
Das Tool ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, hat aber natürlich Buchsen mit den richtigen Durchmessern dabei. Wenn man also keine Drehbank (oder zufälligerweise genau die richtigen Teile) hat, ist es schon sehr praktisch.


----------



## solo010 (31. März 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich (wie ja oben bereits detailliert beschrieben) auf jeden Fall.
> Ich habe einfach über das Kontakt-Formular eine Nachricht gesendet:
> 
> Die Angaben waren ausreichend. Ich habe zum Komplettset dann noch weitere Gleitlager und das Tool mitbestellt. Mit dem Tool geht der Ausbau sehr einfach, lediglich die Hülsen waren ein wenig störrisch, gingen aber mit einer Rohrzange dann doch raus. Das hat allerdings Spuren hinterlassen. Die Gleitlager waren mit dem Tool dann rasch entfernt und die neuen wesentlich flotter drin. Die neuen Hülsen konnten mit der Hand eingepresst werden.
> Das Tool ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, hat aber natürlich Buchsen mit den richtigen Durchmessern dabei. Wenn man also keine Drehbank (oder zufälligerweise genau die richtigen Teile) hat, ist es schon sehr praktisch.


 
Super danke dir für dein Feedback. Was hast du in etwa für alles dann gezahlt?


----------



## .jan (31. März 2019)

Ich fahre an meinem Spectral CF 8.0 auch seit ca. 4 Wochen die Huber-Buchsen und finde, es lohnt sich. Ich habe für das Set inkl. drei (also insegsamt fünf) Ersatzgleitlagern, Tool, Buchsen und Versand glatte 47,- Euro bezahlt. Machen!!


----------



## StatueFungus (31. März 2019)

Kann mir jemand erklären, welchen Vorteil diese Huber-Buchsen haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superwutze (31. März 2019)

.jan schrieb:


> Ich fahre an meinem Spectral CF 8.0 auch seit ca. 4 Wochen die Huber-Buchsen und finde, es lohnt sich. Ich habe für das Set inkl. drei (also insegsamt fünf) Ersatzgleitlagern, Tool, Buchsen und Versand glatte 47,- Euro bezahlt. Machen!!


genau das selbe, aber nach österreich. das macht dann 49,-


StatueFungus schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, welchen Vorteil diese Huber-Buchsen haben?


geringere reibung und daher besseres ansprechverhalten. einfach etwas aktiver. wird auf der webseite recht gut erklärt. allerdings fehlten bei mir alle bilder, war das bei euch auch so?


----------



## StatueFungus (31. März 2019)

Ah danke!
Ja bei mir sind da auch keine Bilder


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (1. April 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich (wie ja oben bereits detailliert beschrieben) auf jeden Fall.
> Ich habe einfach über das Kontakt-Formular eine Nachricht gesendet:
> 
> Die Angaben waren ausreichend. Ich habe zum Komplettset dann noch weitere Gleitlager und das Tool mitbestellt. Mit dem Tool geht der Ausbau sehr einfach, lediglich die Hülsen waren ein wenig störrisch, gingen aber mit einer Rohrzange dann doch raus. Das hat allerdings Spuren hinterlassen. Die Gleitlager waren mit dem Tool dann rasch entfernt und die neuen wesentlich flotter drin. Die neuen Hülsen konnten mit der Hand eingepresst werden.
> Das Tool ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, hat aber natürlich Buchsen mit den richtigen Durchmessern dabei. Wenn man also keine Drehbank (oder zufälligerweise genau die richtigen Teile) hat, ist es schon sehr praktisch.



Mal eine doofe Frage - sind die Buchsen nicht immer gleich bei allen AL und CF Spectrals ab 2018? Damit hätten wir ja die gleichen Werte, oder lohnt sich explizit nachmessen?

BG und Danke


----------



## superwutze (1. April 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Mal eine doofe Frage - sind die Buchsen nicht immer gleich bei allen AL und CF Spectrals ab 2018? Damit hätten wir ja die gleichen Werte, oder lohnt sich explizit nachmessen?
> 
> BG und Danke


je nach fox oder rock shox: ich glaub schon, aber sicher ist sicher. ich hab ja auch nicht alles gemessen, aber es war ausreichend. und der dämpfer ist ja wirklich sehr rasch ausgebaut.


----------



## SingleTrackie (5. April 2019)

An die Leute mit dem "schiefen Rahmen"

Habt Ihr mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und geschaut, ob die die Achse verschoben ist?

Bei mir war das immer der Fall, nach 3-4 Touren und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich das irgendwann auf den Hinterbau auswirkt. Aber ich denke, alle Schrauben lösen und bei Symmetrie wieder anziehen sollte da helfen.

Das war für mich aber der Punkt, weshalb ich auch zu den Huber Buchsen gegriffen habe. Da kann sich nichts an der Dämpferachse verschieben!


----------



## dome23_650b (8. April 2019)

so nachdem der SR Suntour Dämpfer leider nicht gepasst hat, habe ich im Bikemarkt zufällig einen Super Deluxe in 230x65mm Länge mit dem passenden Tune L/L gefunden.




Beim Einfedern direkt gecheckt ob der Ausgleichsbehälter am Oberrohr anstößt und er tut es nicht aber grad und grad so um 1mm oder so nicht. (M Rahmen)
Ich hab einen Volumenspacer verbaut und fahr so um die 130Psi mit einem fahrberreiten Gewicht von 70 Kg! 
So macht das Bike mit hinten 150 und vorne 160mm richtig Spaß!!! 

Morgen oder Übermorgen wird noch Eagle verbaut und dann ist das Bike fertig für die Saison...


----------



## EnduroDriverAT (10. April 2019)

Guten Tag euch allen

Wollte mich mal erkundigen, fahre zur Zeit ein Specialized Enduro Comp 2017 und würde mir gerne was anderes kaufen, nun schwanke ich zwischen Spectral 5.0 2018 und 2019.

Das 2019er hat ja mehr Federweg und ist glaube ich auch ein gutes Stück schwerer geworden, oder?
Mir geht es um die Uphill Performance, mein Speci finde ich wirklich nicht gut (Bergab allerdings geil, wiegt leider auch 15kg...) Bikepark vlt 2-3x im Jahr, deswegen ist es mir doch zu grob für meine Trails hier.

Gibts da nen Unterschied zwischen den Modelljahren? Meine gehört zu haben das alte wäre nen Tick besser?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Tbuschi (11. April 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Ich hann da mal wieder ein Problem ,
> poste es nur zur Info, habe Canyon schon angeschrieben, da es nicht Canyon sonder SRAM betrifft.
> Die haben wohl bei mir die Montagsausstattung eingebaut. Nach Dämpfer, Sattelstütze heute mal das Schaltwerk, welches sich beim runterschalten in den schnellen Gang verabschiedet hat.
> 
> ...




Servus alle miteinand, hier meine Rückmeldung:

Das Schaltwerk wurde von SRAM über Canyon als Garantie getauscht. 
Genauso wird sich noch mal meiner Sattelstütze angenommen.

Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Service.

Dient nur zur Info.

Allen eine Gute Fahrt.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (11. April 2019)

Servus zusammen,

heute abend mal den Umbau auf den 160mm Debon Air Shaft an meinem 2018er AL 6.0 durchgeführt. Dabei gleich mal den lower leg service mit gemacht.

Eine Frage  lt. Rockshox müsste die Gabel von 75psi auf 79psi erhöht werden. Dann fährt die bei mir aber nicht ganz aus. Erst bei ca. 120psi hab ich den vollen Feder weg zur Verfügung.
Hat einer ne Idee woran das liegen kann?

Wir haben zu zweit gearbeitet und uns an die Videoanleitung von SRAM gehalten


----------



## superwutze (12. April 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Eine Frage  lt. Rockshox müsste die Gabel von 75psi auf 79psi erhöht werden. Dann fährt die bei mir aber nicht ganz aus. Erst bei ca. 120psi hab ich den vollen Feder weg zur Verfügung.
> Hat einer ne Idee woran das liegen kann?


die gabel braucht eine menge bewegungen bis das gleichgewicht positive/negative druckkammer wiederhergestellt ist. ich fahre mit 55psi und habe einfach beim aufpumpen immer wieder dazwischen eingefedert. den ganzen weg hatte ich aber erst nach einer testfahrt zur verfügung. beim internen druckausgleich nimmt der druck immer wieder etwas ab, also oft nachprüfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (12. April 2019)

Oder doch den 130 mm airshaft verbaut? 
... Sollte so sein wie superwutze geschrieben hat.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (12. April 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> die gabel braucht eine menge bewegungen bis das gleichgewicht positive/negative druckkammer wiederhergestellt ist. ich fahre mit 55psi und habe einfach beim aufpumpen immer wieder dazwischen eingefedert. den ganzen weg hatte ich aber erst nach einer testfahrt zur verfügung. beim internen druckausgleich nimmt der druck immer wieder etwas ab, also oft nachprüfen!


Danke für die prompte Rückmeldung.
Erster selber durchgeführter Gabelservice und Umbau, danach gleich mal in Panik verfallen 

Ich probiere es auch noch mit der Methode aus dem Pike Thread und einer längeren Testfahrt.
Danke! Melde mich wieder 

Ach ja @superwutze du hast ja die Tokkens erhöht, und Luftdruck dann gesenkt. Wieviele sind ab Werk verbaut? 0 oder 1? Hast auf wie viele erhöht?


----------



## superwutze (12. April 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Ach ja @superwutze du hast ja die Tokkens erhöht, und Luftdruck dann gesenkt. Wieviele sind ab Werk verbaut? 0 oder 1? Hast auf wie viele erhöht?


ab werk sollte einer drin sein. ich bin vorher 60psi gefahren und fahre jetzt mit 2 tokens 55psi. damit hab ich mehr sag, etwa die gleiche fahrposition wie vorher aber ein viel feinfühligeres fahrwerk. derzeit probier ich noch etwas weniger druck aus, aber bei einem enduro-kurs war ich mit meinem fahrwerk mit 55 enorm zufrieden. mit weniger war ich aber noch nicht viel unterwegs.

nicht schrecken: nach token-umbau beginnt die ganze druck-einstellerei wieder von vorne!


----------



## Soulslide (12. April 2019)

Ich fahre auch mit 2 Token aber bereits schon vor dem Umbau. Ich selber wiege 81kg und fahre mit ca. 80psi. Ist zwar etwas härter, würde auch gerne weicher fahren aber wenn ich auf meinen Trailtouren kleinere Jumps (ca 1m höhe ins Flat) springe komme ich mit einer weicheren Einstellung (70 psi) schon an die Grenze, so dass die Gabel voll einfedert, leicht durchschlägt.
Was für eine Tour fährst du denn mit 55 psi und wie schwer bist du superwutze?
Gruß
Soul


----------



## superwutze (12. April 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch mit 2 Token aber bereits schon vor dem Umbau. Ich selber wiege 81kg und fahre mit ca. 80psi. Ist zwar etwas härter, würde auch gerne weicher fahren aber wenn ich auf meinen Trailtouren kleinere Jumps (ca 1m höhe ins Flat) springe komme ich mit einer weicheren Einstellung (70 psi) schon an die Grenze, so dass die Gabel voll einfedert, leicht durchschlägt.
> Was für eine Tour fährst du denn mit 55 psi und wie schwer bist du superwutze?
> Gruß
> Soul


ich wiege etwas unter 60kg bei 1,73m, meine touren sind meistens ausgedehnte all mountain runden im westen wiens mit regelmäßigen abstechern zu den beiden bikeparks. ich bin nicht so der springer, vermeide sprünge aber auch nicht wenn sie grad mal da sind. auf meiner stammrunde habe ich am ende eine kurze strecke mit 6 netten treppen. da kann man sehr gut sein rad reinigen und ein wenig airtime sammeln 
die drops dabei sind über 1m und die federung geht dabei schön mit, schlägt aber nicht durch (außer man verpatzt absprung oder landung).
1m drops oder sprünge sind also nichts ungewohntes, höheres muß ich dann schon sauber hinkriegen.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (12. April 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Danke für die prompte Rückmeldung.
> Erster selber durchgeführter Gabelservice und Umbau, danach gleich mal in Panik verfallen
> 
> Ich probiere es auch noch mit der Methode aus dem Pike Thread und einer längeren Testfahrt.
> ...



So hier wie versprochen die Rückmeldung. Nach einer Stunde probieren mit Luft rein raus, Gabel auseinander ziehen, Kabelbinder Trick, Casting entlüften, etc. pp. hab ich die Reißleine gezogen und wir haben nochmals die Gabel zerlegt.
Den Fehler haben wir auch gefunden, beim Zusammenbau gestern haben wir die Luftfeder stark komprimiert. Das hat dafür gesorgt das die Gabel bzgl. Gleichgewicht Negativ/Positiv Luftkammer komisch war. Daher die Warnung an alle - beim Zusammenbau aufpassen und die Luftfeder nicht arg zusammenfahren vor dem Verschrauben!

Nachdem wir alles nochmal neu gemacht haben, geht alles wie es soll.

Hier mal ein Vergleich:

Spectral 7.0 mit 150mm:

 

Spectral 6.0 mit 160mm:
 

Vergleich der beiden Bikes nebeneinander bringt wenig, da Reifen unterschiedlich. Zudem hat das 7.0 nun auch 160mm.

Fazit von uns beiden - Upgrade lohnt, das Ansprechverhalten ist angenehmer dank neuer Debonair - mal sehen was der Federweg so bringt.


----------



## Soulslide (12. April 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> wiege etwas unter 60kg bei 1,73m,


Ok, 20kg Unterschied macht eine Menge aus.  versuche es bei der nächsten Tour mal mit 75 psi


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (13. April 2019)

So dann frag ich mal weiter den Federweg Upgrade Freaks Löcher in den Bauch

Wenn beim Deluxe RT unter der Seriennummer steht: 230x60 LL 1380

Also ein Metric (klar da Deluxe), Einbaumaß 230x60, Tune L/L, aber was ist 1380?

Frage an die die bereits 230x65 fahren, ein Deluxe RC3 scheint gerade so in einen M Rahmen zu passen. Welchen Tune habt ihr genommen? 

Klar kann man auch anpassen lassen. Nur weiß einer was Canyon am 2019er verbaut? Wobei das ja Fox sind. Ich frag weil ich mit dem originalen RT eigentlich zufrieden bin und gerne diese Charakteristik behalten würde... 

Oder empfiehlt sich wirklich gleich ein Upgrade vom RT auf einen RC3? 

Ein traveln des Dämpfers ist ja lt. div. Rückmeldungen net so easy.


----------



## DKracer (13. April 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> je nach fox oder rock shox: ich glaub schon, aber sicher ist sicher. ich hab ja auch nicht alles gemessen, aber es war ausreichend. und der dämpfer ist ja wirklich sehr rasch ausgebaut.



Hallo zusammen,

Ich war gerade auf der Huber Buchsen  Webseite - aber bin mir nicht sicher, was für Lager ich für Spectral mit Rockshocks Dämpfer bestellen muss.
Könntet ihr mir mit den konkreten Produkten/Massen helfen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BL110 (14. April 2019)

Was für ein Dämpfer muss ins Spectral al7.0 2018, also was für Maße?
Und welche unterschiede haben die Super deluxe Dämpfer?


----------



## solo010 (14. April 2019)

DKracer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich war gerade auf der Huber Buchsen  Webseite - aber bin mir nicht sicher, was für Lager ich für Spectral mit Rockshocks Dämpfer bestellen muss.
> Könntet ihr mir mit den konkreten Produkten/Massen helfen?
> ...



Einfach Stephan von Huber Bushings anschreiben und ihm sagen was für einen Dämpfer / Bike du fährst. Hat bei mir auch super funktioniert. Lieferung erfolgte auch super schnell. Buchsen wurden gestern auch mit dem entsprechenden Tool relativ einfach eingebaut.


----------



## Monsieur87 (15. April 2019)

Servus,

da mein erstes Pressfit Tretlager, wüsste ich gerne ob die Asymmetrie (links anderes Lager als rechts) normal ist?

Oder anders gefragt, ist das linke Lager entsprechend dem Bild im Anhang normal?

Dank euch


----------



## Soulslide (15. April 2019)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ist das dann der *BB92 *Standard und dieses Lager https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/GXP-Pressfit-Innenlager-41-x-86-5-92-mm-p24338/?


Das ist das Lager, welches du benötigst. Ja es ist richtig dass die Lagerschalen unterschiedlich sind. Liegt glaubte ich an der Kurbel. Aber da kann dir bestimmt ein anderer Profi hier mehr zu sagen.
Ich glaube eins ist 24 und das andere 22,xx oder so ähnlich.


----------



## dome23_650b (15. April 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> So dann frag ich mal weiter den Federweg Upgrade Freaks Löcher in den Bauch
> 
> Wenn beim Deluxe RT unter der Seriennummer steht: 230x60 LL 1380
> 
> ...



ich habe eine Super Deluxe RC3 mit 230x65mm im Bikemarkt gefunden und mit dem Tune L/L da ich beim gleichen Tune wie der Deluxe bleiben wollte und in der Hoffnung, dass in den 2019er Modellen der gleiche Tune verbaut ist. 
Ich fahr den Dämpfer mit einem Spacer und ca. 130 Psi bei 68Kg. 

Fazit: mit 160 vorne und 150 hinten fährt sich das Spectral absolut genial!! Ich bin schon einige Enduros davor gefahren aber das Spectral macht mir mehr Spaß! So muss Fahrrad!


----------



## Skydive93 (17. April 2019)

Guten Morgen,

ich brauch mal eure erfahrung. ich suche aktuell für meine freundin ein fully und falle aufgrund ihrer Größe immer wieder auf das spectral 2xs zurück. 1.52m bei SL 70.

leider sagen mir die ausstattungen beim al4 und al5 absolut nicht zu.Das herren al6 wäre da optimal auch von der farbe her. 

Kann man mit ihrer Größe noch sinnvoll das xs bewegen oder wird das dann schon zu lang? Sitzrohrlänge wäre bei beiden gleich (385). da bräuchte ich eh ne andere stütze mit unter 100 

aktuell fährt sie ein grand canyon al in größe xs.

Vlt hat bei den Größen jemand mehr ahnung.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (17. April 2019)

Da das CF 7.0 von 2019 im Endeffekt meinem AL 6.0 von 2018 in der Ausstattung entspricht (bis auf den Federweg), hab ich bzgl. Tune des Super Deluxe RCT im 2019er CF 7.0 nachgefragt:
Rebound Tune         L
Compression Tune   L1
Pedal Tune              NA

Somit, hätte ich dann meine Wunschkombination (AL Rahmen, Federweg der 2019er Modelle) mit der getravelten Gabel und einem Dämpfer den ich noch finden muss ... 

FYI - meine Huber Buchsen kamen binnen 3 Tagen!


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (17. April 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Was für ein Dämpfer muss ins Spectral al7.0 2018, also was für Maße?
> Und welche unterschiede haben die Super deluxe Dämpfer?



Hi, der Dämpfer ist eine Deluxe RT mit 230 x 65 (beides mm).
Was meinst du mit Unterschiede? Der Super Deluxe (also mit Ausgleichsbehälter) soll lt. Tests schnelle schläge besser wegstecken können. RS nennt das glaub ich Rapid Recovery.


----------



## BL110 (17. April 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Hi, der Dämpfer ist eine Super Deluxe RT mit 230 x 65 (beides mm).
> Was meinst du mit Unterschiede? Der RC3 (also mit Ausgleichsbehälter) soll lt. Tests schnelle schläge besser wegstecken können. RS nennt das glaub ich Rapid Recovery.



Danke!Rapid Recovery hat ja der normale deluxe auch schon. Was meine frage war wie rechtfertigt sich der Preisunterschied bei den Super Deluxe Dämpfer.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (17. April 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Danke!Rapid Recovery hat ja der normale deluxe auch schon. Was meine frage war wie rechtfertigt sich der Preisunterschied bei den Super Deluxe Dämpfer.



FYI - hab meinen Posts kurz editiert - es ist ja ein Deluxe verbaut. Der Super Deluxe ist ja der mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Sorry.

Tja das frag ich mich auch, aber durch das mehr an Öl im Ausgleichsbehälter soll das wohl spürbar sein - leider noch nie gefahren, daher fehlt mir der direkte Vergleich.


----------



## kit3 (17. April 2019)

Moin Leute, leider gibt es wie bei anderen Threads die Größenübersicht nicht zu Anfang, daher hier meine Frage.

Ich steh zwischen der Entscheidung ob L oder M. Fahr aktuell das Sender CF und Specral AL EX 2016 in Größe M. Bin 183cm und fühle mich auf den beiden Rädern wohl von der Größe, beim Spectral merke ich aber dass es schon sehr kompakt ist für meine Größe. Find die aufrechte  Sitzposition recht angenehm beim uphill. Canyon empfiehlt ja aktuell das M nur bis 178cm und eigentlich ist das neue Spectral ja etwas größer als das alte. Ich glaub damals lag ich noch genau zwischen den Größen. Hab gestern mal auf dem 2018er Jeffsy in L von einem Kumpel gesessen und fand es schon sehr lang. Eigentlich tendiere ich zu L, das Bike sieht in L auch schicker aus von den Proportionen finde ich. Grüße und danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## BL110 (17. April 2019)

Kann der Dämpfer im 2018 m Rahmen auch eine Größe größer sein als 230x65?


----------



## klongidonki (17. April 2019)

Also ich bin glatt 190 und habe XL geordert und das nicht bereut. Du solltest also ein L nehmen


----------



## BL110 (17. April 2019)

Kann der Dämpfer im 2018 m Rahmen auch eine Größe größer sein als 230x65?


----------



## Soulslide (17. April 2019)

klongidonki schrieb:


> Also ich bin glatt 190 und habe XL geordert und das nicht bereut.


Ich bin 187cm und 90 SL. Habe L genommen und nichts betreut. Jeder halt so wie er am besten zurechtkommt. Aber ich denke für dich wäre L auch perfekt.
Kommt abett darauf an was du damit überwiegend machen möchtest.


----------



## nukleon69 (17. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
n kumpel von mir möchte sich das aktuelle Spectral Al 6.0 zulegen.
da er hier nicht angemeldet ist frag ich jetzt mal für ihn, reicht das bike auch aus um 6-8 mal im jahr für nen bikepark besuch?
mfg tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. April 2019)

kit3 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, leider gibt es wie bei anderen Threads die Größenübersicht nicht zu Anfang, daher hier meine Frage.
> 
> Ich steh zwischen der Entscheidung ob L oder M. Fahr aktuell das Sender CF und Specral AL EX 2016 in Größe M. Bin 183cm und fühle mich auf den beiden Rädern wohl von der Größe, beim Spectral merke ich aber dass es schon sehr kompakt ist für meine Größe. Find die aufrechte  Sitzposition recht angenehm beim uphill. Canyon empfiehlt ja aktuell das M nur bis 178cm und eigentlich ist das neue Spectral ja etwas größer als das alte. Ich glaub damals lag ich noch genau zwischen den Größen. Hab gestern mal auf dem 2018er Jeffsy in L von einem Kumpel gesessen und fand es schon sehr lang. Eigentlich tendiere ich zu L, das Bike sieht in L auch schicker aus von den Proportionen finde ich. Grüße und danke für eure Tipps!



Welche Schrittlänge ? 
Bei 183 erstmal L


----------



## kit3 (17. April 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Welche Schrittlänge ?
> Bei 183 erstmal L



88cm


----------



## filiale (17. April 2019)

Dann L


----------



## BL110 (17. April 2019)

Kann man in den 2-Fach Größe M Rahmen auch einen 230x65 Dämpfer einbauen


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (17. April 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Kann der Dämpfer im 2018 m Rahmen auch eine Größe größer sein als 230x65?


nein



BL110 schrieb:


> Kann der Dämpfer im 2018 m Rahmen auch eine Größe größer sein als 230x65?


nein



BL110 schrieb:


> Kann man in den 2-Fach Größe M Rahmen auch einen 230x65 Dämpfer einbauen


Ja, der Rahmen ist identisch mit dem 2019, das in M dieses Einbaumaß hat. Vorsicht bei Dämpfern mit Ausgleichbehälter. Nciht alles passen lt. Erfahrungen aus diesem Thread. Gehen tut definitiv ein Super Deluxe


----------



## BL110 (17. April 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> nein
> 
> 
> nein
> ...


 
Genau an den dachte ich ach aber bringt dieser soviel mehr als ein deluxe?
Und wo kann man diesen bestellen?


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (18. April 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Genau an den dachte ich ach aber bringt dieser soviel mehr als ein deluxe?
> Und wo kann man diesen bestellen?



Dazu gibt es ja diverse Vergleichstests. Ob man das als Normalo rausfährt, k.A.
Oder auch Erfahrungen von Usern - schau mal eine Seite weiter vorne in diesem Thread.

Überall wo es Biketeile gibt - oder halt gebraucht.


----------



## dome23_650b (19. April 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Kann der Dämpfer im 2018 m Rahmen auch eine Größe größer sein als 230x65?



was meinst du mit eine Größe größer? also 250mm EBL? ich würde sagen, dass der nicht reinpasst

Wozu willst du das überhaupt?
Wenn du noch mehr Federweg willst dann empfiehlt sich das Torque


----------



## BL110 (19. April 2019)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> was meinst du mit eine Größe größer? also 250mm EBL? ich würde sagen, dass der nicht reinpasst



Ne alles gut.
Auf deinem Bild sieht man ja das sie den Superdeluxe Dämpfer (230x65) verbaut haben. Merkt man den mehr Federweg oder das der Dämpfer sensibler ist?


Was haltet ihr von der HC97 für die Pike von Push Industries


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (19. April 2019)

Ich habe mir heute ne neue Sattelstütze montiert. Bei der Demontage der Rockshox Reverb habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt!!!
Beim Verlegen der Leitung von CANYON wurde die Leitung abgeknickt .... Kein Wunder, dass die Reverb nicht richtig funktionierte.
Bei einem über 3000€ teuren Bike erwarte ich, dass die Leitungen gscheit verlegt sind.


----------



## dome23_650b (20. April 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Ne alles gut.
> Auf deinem Bild sieht man ja das sie den Superdeluxe Dämpfer (230x65) verbaut haben. Merkt man den mehr Federweg oder das der Dämpfer sensibler ist?
> 
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der HC97 für die Pike von Push Industries




Also ich muss sagen, dass ich den 1cm Federweg mehr vorne und hinten deutlich merke und der Dämpfer spricht sehr gut an. Ich würde den Umbau immer wieder tun, kann es also nur empfehlen. 

Ich hab bei meinem letzten Bike eine Kartusche von MST verbaut und die lief dadurch wirklich richtig gut, aber dann kann ein Servicemensch keinen Service der Gabel mehr machen und du musst die immer wieder zu denen schicken wenn was ist. 
Aber ich find die Pike läuft so gut, da will ich gar nichts ändern.


----------



## BL110 (20. April 2019)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass ich den 1cm Federweg mehr vorne und hinten deutlich merke und der Dämpfer spricht sehr gut an. Ich würde den Umbau immer wieder tun, kann es also nur empfehlen.
> 
> Ich hab bei meinem letzten Bike eine Kartusche von MST verbaut und die lief dadurch wirklich richtig gut, aber dann kann ein Servicemensch keinen Service der Gabel mehr machen und du musst die immer wieder zu denen schicken wenn was ist.
> Aber ich find die Pike läuft so gut, da will ich gar nichts ändern.



Vorne habe ich auch schon 160mm und ich muss sagen man merkt es deutlich und Debonair ist deutlich besser 
Also das Dämpfer Upgrade bringt das selbe, bzw noch mehr?


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (22. April 2019)

Was bei mir bzgl. Sensibilität am Hinterbau auch deutlich was geändert hat waren die Huber Bushings. Musste sogar die Zugstufe um 2 Raster langsamer stellen da scheinbar deutlich weniger Reibung an den Aufnahmen herrscht.
Hat einer von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


      
Hier mal die Bilder vom Umbau, falls es jemanden interessiert. Hab es in 30 Minuten problemlos alleine geschafft. Hat mit dem Einpresstool alles einwandfrei ohne Probleme funktioniert. Hatte vorher auch net ausgemessen, mich nur mit dem Bike und Dämpfer Typ bei Stefan gemeldet. 

Edit: Leider geht der upload vom Handy nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge.


----------



## dome23_650b (23. April 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Vorne habe ich auch schon 160mm und ich muss sagen man merkt es deutlich und Debonair ist deutlich besser
> Also das Dämpfer Upgrade bringt das selbe, bzw noch mehr?



Ich habe gemerkt dass der Hinterbau geschmeidiger arbeitet und der eine cm hilft dabei sicher auch. Ich würde sagen dass die Kombination aus 1cm mehr Federweg, Ausgleichbehälter und Grade5 Buchsen den Unterschied machen und den merk ich und ich find's sehr gut

Des weiteren würde ich jedem Spectralbesitzer raten beim Hauptdrehlager die Distanzscheiben zu kontrollieren und zu checken ob die Schrauben des Deckels nicht zu lang sind. Meine waren auf der Bremsenseite zu lang und haben die Distanzscheibe zerkratzt. Durch Ersatz von Canyon und kürzeren Schrauben ist das Problem gelöst und der Hinterbau läuft nochmals geschmeidiger


----------



## daddel321 (24. April 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Kann der Dämpfer im 2018 m Rahmen auch eine Größe größer sein als 230x65?




Wird nicht passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kapa90 (24. April 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mein altes Nerve nun doch mal in Rente schicken und habe mich nun auf das Spectral eingeschossen. Da ich nur um die 3.000 Euro ausgeben möchte, kommen für mich nur das AL 6.0 oder das CF 7.0 in Frage. Außer dem Carbon-Rahmen unterscheiden diese sich m.E. nur bei Ferdergabel und Dämpfung  (Fox 36 Rythm vs. RS Pike RC). Aussage des Canyon-Mitarbeiter in Koblenz war, dass diese beide grundsolide wären, Fox linear und die RS progressiv einfedert.

Da ich nun mit meinen 2008 Nerve doch einige Entwicklungsschritte verpasst habe, wäre ich für eure Meinungen bzgl. der zwei Räder dankbar.


----------



## el martn (24. April 2019)

Du wirst mit beiden glücklich!

Nimm das Rad, welches dir besser gefällt. 

99 Prozent aller (!) Leute werden mit verbunden Augen keinen Unterschied zwischen den Gabeln beim Fahren merken!


----------



## kit3 (24. April 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Coil Dämpfer im 19er Model gemacht? Würde mir gerne diesen einbauen, sollte vom Tune Mid - Mid und den Massen ja passen? 

https://www.bike24.de/p1226463.html


----------



## Kapa90 (24. April 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Du wirst mit beiden glücklich!
> 
> Nimm das Rad, welches dir besser gefällt.
> 
> 99 Prozent aller (!) Leute werden mit verbunden Augen keinen Unterschied zwischen den Gabeln beim Fahren merken!



Alles klar. Danke!


----------



## Soulslide (24. April 2019)

kit3 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Coil Dämpfer im 19er Model gemacht? Würde mir gerne diesen einbauen, sollte vom


Bist du dir bist dass dieser passt die Aufnahme an der Oberseite des Dämpfers sieht anders aus als bei dem normalen Dämpfer. Außerdem ist der Ausgleichsbehälter ziemlich lang. Check das mal ob das passt. Vielleicht kann einer meiner Aussage bestätigen.

Gruss Soul


----------



## kit3 (24. April 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Bist du dir bist dass dieser passt die Aufnahme an der Oberseite des Dämpfers sieht anders aus als bei dem normalen Dämpfer. Außerdem ist der Ausgleichsbehälter ziemlich lang. Check das mal ob das passt. Vielleicht kann einer meiner Aussage bestätigen.
> 
> Gruss Soul


 

Passt im L Rahmen. Hatte ein Bild im Netz gefunden.


----------



## Soulslide (24. April 2019)

kit3 schrieb:


> Passt im L Rahmen. Hatte ein Bild im Netz gefunden.


Du siehst aber auch das auf dem abgebildeten Bild die obere Dämpferaufnahme anders aussieht als die welche im spektralen eingebaut ist


----------



## Soulslide (24. April 2019)

Schau dir mal den Link an bei bike-components kostet die zwar mehr aber dort kannst du aber nachlesen dass sie nur für Modelle bis 2017 zu gebrauchen ist.
Außerdem ist die Spiralfeder nicht mit dabei. Ich bin zwar kein Fachmann ich würde mal sagen dass der Dämpfer nicht passen wird.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...l-RCT-Daempfer-fuer-Transition-Patrol-p56939/

Ich glaube du brauchst eher diesen Dämpfer
https://www.bike24.de/p1276573.html


----------



## MindHack21 (25. April 2019)

Hallo liebe Spectral-Gemeinde,

nach den vielen guten Erfahrungen mit den Huber-Gleitlagern hier, möchte ich auch wechseln. Die Bestellseite wurde kürzlich umgestrickt und man benötigt ziemlich viele Angaben, um die passenden Lager zu bestellen. Nun sind hier zwar einige Erfahrungsberichte aufgelistet, aber mir fehlen die genauen Angaben dabei. 

Deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob mir jemand bei der Findung der passenden Buchsen behilflich sein kann.

Nach einem Erstkontakt mit Stephan Huber wurden mir  die 2-teiligen Buchsen mit harteloxierter Oberfläche empfohlen. Folgende Angaben werden auf der Seite https://huber-bushings.com/produkt/buchse-2-teilig-101214mm-lagerdurchmesser/ benötigt:

Hersteller: RockShox
Dämpfermodell: Deluxe RT (der mit den 10x15 Buchsen)
Baujahr: 2018 nehme ich an
Rahmenhersteller: Canyon (CF8.0 2018)
Lagerdurchmesser: ? ich nehme an 10 - Optionen sind 10/12/14 mm
Innenbohrung: ? - Optionen sind 6/8 mm
Einbaubreite: ? 
Augenbreite ? - Optionen sind 12/12,2/12,5/12,7/14 mm

Kennt jemand von euch die genauen Angaben, um das richtige Produkt zu erhalten.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (25. April 2019)

Kapa90 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mein altes Nerve nun doch mal in Rente schicken und habe mich nun auf das Spectral eingeschossen. Da ich nur um die 3.000 Euro ausgeben möchte, kommen für mich nur das AL 6.0 oder das CF 7.0 in Frage. Außer dem Carbon-Rahmen unterscheiden diese sich m.E. nur bei Ferdergabel und Dämpfung  (Fox 36 Rythm vs. RS Pike RC). Aussage des Canyon-Mitarbeiter in Koblenz war, dass diese beide grundsolide wären, Fox linear und die RS progressiv einfedert.
> 
> Da ich nun mit meinen 2008 Nerve doch einige Entwicklungsschritte verpasst habe, wäre ich für eure Meinungen bzgl. der zwei Räder dankbar.



Servus, ich bin vom 2007er Nerve ESX auf das Spectral gewechselt. Ein Hammer Unterschied!

Was die Unterschiede angeht, ich habe mich bewusst für ein 2018er entschieden und gebraucht gekauft. das AL 6.0 2018 ist leichter wie das 2019 und hat auch eine  vollwertige GX Eagle. Das 2019er hat leider nur die NX Kassette mit kleinerer Spreizung und ist deutlich schwerer!
Daher mein Tipp - warum net gebraucht kaufen?

Aber falls doch neu, würde ich eher zum CF 7.0 tendieren - nur war für mich der Carbonrahmen raus.

Bzgl Federweg, nutze ich das gesparte Geld um mein 2018 auf 2019er Federweg umzubauen... *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kit3 (25. April 2019)

Danke für deinen Tipp. Das mit der Aufnahme ist mir garnicht aufgefallen. Werde vorher mit Canyon noch Rücksprache halten und dann auch hier meine Erfahrungen schildern. Der für's Jeffsy sollte aber passen denke ich.


----------



## der_fmeyer (25. April 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> [...], ich habe mich bewusst für ein 2018er entschieden und gebraucht gekauft. das AL 6.0 2018 ist leichter wie das 2019 und hat auch eine  vollwertige GX Eagle. Das 2019er hat leider nur die NX Kassette mit kleinerer Spreizung und ist deutlich schwerer! [...]



Täusche ich mich, oder hat das 2019er AL 6.0 nicht auch ne komplette GX Eagle Garnitur? Laut Homepage ist auch hier die GX Kasette (1275) verbaut. Beim AL 5.0 ist die NX dran...


----------



## Piebald (25. April 2019)

Falscher thread


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (25. April 2019)

der_fmeyer schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich, oder hat das 2019er AL 6.0 nicht auch ne komplette GX Eagle Garnitur? Laut Homepage ist auch hier die GX Kasette (1275) verbaut. Beim AL 5.0 ist die NX dran...


Du täuscht dich nicht, das hätte ich falsch im Hinterkopf. Ist die komplette GX Gruppe


----------



## solo010 (25. April 2019)

MindHack21 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Spectral-Gemeinde,
> 
> nach den vielen guten Erfahrungen mit den Huber-Gleitlagern hier, möchte ich auch wechseln. Die Bestellseite wurde kürzlich umgestrickt und man benötigt ziemlich viele Angaben, um die passenden Lager zu bestellen. Nun sind hier zwar einige Erfahrungsberichte aufgelistet, aber mir fehlen die genauen Angaben dabei.
> 
> ...




Ich habe von Stephan vor kurzem folgende Antwort erhalten und diese dann auch entsprechend bestellt inclusive der 3 Ersatzgleitlager:
Das Spectral hat 2x 15x10.

Diese Breiten habe ich 2-teilig und kosten dann 30€ + 7€ Tool + 5€ Versand (D, DHL-Paket). 

Die Preise bei der 12,7 mm Lagervariante sind immer fix:
Für die zweiteilige Variante 15€ und für die dreiteilige 20€ je Achse incl. Gleitlager.
Die zweiteilige Variante ist bis 40 mm Einbaubreite möglich.
Die zweiteilige Variante hat immer einer *harteloxierte, olivgraue* Oberfläche.

Die dreiteilige Variante ist erst ab 22 mm Breite verfügbar.
Die obere Grenze liegt bei 58 mm.
Die beiden seitlichen Kappen (Alu roh) können auf Wunsch farbig eloxiert werden.
Der Aufpreis hierfür liegt bei 2,50€ je Achse. Bitte den Farbwunsch angeben.
Unterschiede ergeben sich meist nur aus den benötigten Gleitlagern.
So kostet z.B. die Achsen für Cane Creek Double Barrel 2,50€ Aufpreis je Seite.

Die Montagehilfe für 7€ ist eine deutliche Erleichterung.

Das Originalgleitlager kann mit ihr auch demontiert werden.
Sie passt nicht zu den Fox-Kunststoffgleitlagern.
Bei der Bestellung eines kompletten Sets biete ich *3 Ersatzgleitlager für 5€* an.
Dieses Angebot bezieht sich nur auf den 12,7 mm Standard-Lagerdurchmesser.


----------



## Soulslide (25. April 2019)

solo010 schrieb:


> Ich habe von Stephan vor kurzem folgende Antwort erhalten und diese dann auch entsprechend bestellt inclusive der 3 Ersatzgleitlager:
> Das Spectral hat 2x 15x10.


Was hat du bei der Augenbreite und Innendurchesser abgegeben.  Hat du die Ersatzlager bei Sonstiges mit abgegeben. 
Und brauchtest du schon eins


----------



## solo010 (26. April 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Was hat du bei der Augenbreite und Innendurchesser abgegeben.  Hat du die Ersatzlager bei Sonstiges mit abgegeben.
> Und brauchtest du schon eins



Bestellt habe ich einfach via Mail an Stephan (der jetzige Online-Shop war da noch nicht online). Hatte ihn da nur auf seine Rückmeldung geschrieben, dass ich die entsprechend seinem Angebot bestellen möchte. Bestellt wurde dann einfach der Dämpferbuchsensatz (zweiteilige Variante) 2x15x10 V- sowie das Tool und die 3 Gleitlager (so auch auf der Auftragsbestätigung aufgeführt). Kosten insgesamt 47 Euro. Mehr Angaben habe ich im Prinzip nicht gemacht und es passte alles bestens. Ersatzlager brauchte ich bisher noch keines (ist auch erst ein paar Wochen) bei mir verbaut. Wollte nur vorsichtshalber welche als Reserve haben, für den Fall der Fälle.

Mehr kann ich dir dazu erst mal nicht sagen. Aber frag doch notfalls einfach nochmals per Mail an. Wird wahrscheinlich die Daten für das Spectral entsprechend vorliegen haben und kann dir da mehr Hilfestellung geben, was du ggf. genau angeben musst.

Aber müssten doch einfach diese sein (ohne Gewähr)
https://huber-bushings.com/produkt/buchse-2-teilig-127mm/


----------



## dome23_650b (26. April 2019)

kit3 schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Tipp. Das mit der Aufnahme ist mir garnicht aufgefallen. Werde vorher mit Canyon noch Rücksprache halten und dann auch hier meine Erfahrungen schildern. Der für's Jeffsy sollte aber passen denke ich.



Ich kann dir sagen, dass der Dämpfer für das TRansition mit der Aufnahme defintiv nicht passt!
Hier im Forum wird oft über Huber Bushings etc diskutiert und die Einbaubreite dieser und die liegt bei 15mm. Die Einbaubreite des Dämpfers mit einem sog. bearing mount liegt irgendwo bei 20mm+ deshalb ist es leider nur möglich Dämpfer mit einer "normalen" Aufnahme einzubauen wie z.B. der fürs YT Jeffsy.


----------



## kit3 (29. April 2019)

Moin Leute,

ich würde gerne von meinem 2016 EX 8.0 Spectral die Sram Carbonkurbel mitnehmen zu meinem neuen 2019er Spectral CF 7.0 an dem die Truvativ Descendant 6K AL DUB verbaut ist.
Weiß jemand ob das geht? Am neuen ist ja Boost verbaut. Das Innelager müsst also getauscht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (29. April 2019)

Fährt jemand ein aktuelles Spectral im Raum Regensburg in *XS *das man mal Proberollen könnte?
Kleine Entschädigung wär natürlich dabei


----------



## Rick7 (29. April 2019)

kit3 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich würde gerne von meinem 2016 EX 8.0 Spectral die Sram Carbonkurbel mitnehmen zu meinem neuen 2019er Spectral CF 7.0 an dem die Truvativ Descendant 6K AL DUB verbaut ist.
> Weiß jemand ob das geht? Am neuen ist ja Boost verbaut. Das Innelager müsst also getauscht werden.


Klar geht das. Ja innenlager muss M. M. n wegen dub neu. Auf boost kannst du mit entsprechendem boost kettenblatt reagieren. Da fragt man sich ob sich der Aufwand bei ner schnöden sram carbon Kurbel lohnt. Die descendant gibt's doch auch in schön und carbon


----------



## kit3 (30. April 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Klar geht das. Ja innenlager muss M. M. n wegen dub neu. Auf boost kannst du mit entsprechendem boost kettenblatt reagieren. Da fragt man sich ob sich der Aufwand bei ner schnöden sram carbon Kurbel lohnt. Die descendant gibt's doch auch in schön und carbon



Die Carbon Kurbel sollte ca. 200g leichter sein als die Truvativ und ich will mir halt keine neue kaufen wenn ich sie im alten Bike habe. Denke mittlerweile auch das es passen sollte. Neues 24mm GXP Lager rein und ein 12er Kettenblatt mit Direct Mount und passender Kettenlinie, den Spider kann man ja abnehmen an meiner Kurbel. Hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## Rick7 (30. April 2019)

Nö, klingt vernünftig.


----------



## Pumu90 (2. Mai 2019)

Moin, ein Kumpel von mir hat sich das Spectral Al 6.0 ausgeschaut. Maße 194 cm bei 88er SL und 120 kg

Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Maße und kann sagen, dass das Spectral in Xl da gut passt?


----------



## Soulslide (2. Mai 2019)

Ich habe bei 188cm eine SL von 90cm. Habe mir das L geholt.  bin auch sehr froh das ich es gemacht habe. Komme super damit zurecht.  Bei deinem Kollegen kann eigentlich nur XL in Frage kommen, da es bei mir schon knapp an der Grenze war. 
Aber am besten hinfahren und Probefahren.
Habe ich auch 2x gemacht. beim ersten mal wollte ich noch das XL haben,  bei der zweiten Probefahrt,  3 Wochen später habe ich mich fürs L entschieden.  
Gruß Soul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235133 (3. Mai 2019)

Da meine Freundin mein Nerve übernehmen möchte werde ich wohl dieses Jahr auf das Spectral umsteigen. Bei dem Nerve (ist von 2016) fand ich den Rahmen schon arg klein und ich finde bis heute, dass ich sehr hoch auf dem Rad sitze. Fahre derzeit S bei 1,65m Körpergröße und 77cm Schrittlänge. Denke ich werde dieses mal nach Koblenz fahren und erstmal aufsitzen. Mag es eigentlich eher wenn man tiefer im Rad sitzt. Was mich aber echt schockiert hat, wieviel das Rad laut Canyon an Gewicht zugelegt hat. Ich fahre eigentlich immer Alurahmen. Das AL 6.0 soll 14,4kg wiegen in M. Das finde ich schon echt schwer


----------



## Tbuschi (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo @Ghostrider1986 , vermutlich wirst du beim Spectral mehr im Bike sitzen. Leider kann ich dir wegen der Körpergröße nicht weiterhelfen, da ich 185cm bin. 
Nach Koblenz fahren ist die beste Lösung. Habe nach meinem Kauf vom Spectral auf dem Neuron gesessen.
Dies ist ja der Nachfolger vom Nerve, dort sitze ich persönlich höher und aufrechter wie auf dem Spectral.
Das Spectral ist für mich wirklich mehr abfahrtslastiger, da schluckt es und vermittelt Sicherheit. Um es auf ein XC Modell zu bekommen, sind auf jeden Fall schmalere Reifen Pflicht.
Warum möchtest Du denn auf das Spectral gehen mit dem Neuron ist ein toller Nachfolger für das Nerve gefunden.
Viel Spaß beim aussuchen.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (4. Mai 2019)

Hi,
Also es ist schon so, dass das Rad auch mal am Gardasee oder in alpineren Gelände bewegt wird, wo so ein Nerve oder Neuron schon an seine Grenzen stößt. Zumal das Nerve in der Familie bleibt. Nur das Gewicht des Spectrals finde ich recht heftig. Vielleicht guck ich mir auch mal n Jeffsy oder so. Preis Leistung ist bei beiden Bikes unschlagbar!


----------



## Soulslide (4. Mai 2019)

Mein AL 6.0 in Grösse L wiegt mit perfekten knapp 14.5 kg. Komme damit jeden Berg hoch. Und auch flott.  Das Gewicht merke ich kaum. Fährt sich einfach super. Höhe ich damals nie gedacht.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (4. Mai 2019)

Hast das 2019er? Das 2018er war trotz der dicken Schlappen deutlich leichter


----------



## Soulslide (4. Mai 2019)

Oh sorry das 2018. Finde die 2.6er auch richtig geil.  will gar nichts anderes mehr fahren komme super damit zurecht. Bergab um trail ein Traum und bergauf auch super.
Natürlich wird der Rocket Ron 2.25 bestimmt immer besser sein aber für den 2.6er bin ich sehr flott oben.  besser als manch einer meiner Kollegen mit ein 2.25er.


----------



## tom234 (5. Mai 2019)

tom234 schrieb:


> Nach drei Jahren mit meinem Propain Tyee AL nun also zum nächsten Versender meiner Lieblingsnachbarn ;-) Freue mich schon sehr auf mein CF 7.0


 
So, nach mehr als einem Monat Testing und ein paar Metern bergauf und vor allem bergab will ich euch mal ein erstes Fazit mitteilen:

Gekauft hab ich mir wie bereits erwähnt ein CF 7.0 in Größe Large bei einer Größe von 1,80m mit 84cm Schrittlänge. Zuvor hatte ich ich ein Propain Tyee in Medium Alu aus dem Jahr 2016. Wer sich die Geometriedaten der beiden Bikes zu Gemüte führt, wird gleich erkennen, dass ich mit dem Spectral keine Kompromisse in Bezug auf mehr Platz auf dem Bike und Laufruhe auf dem Trail machen wollte. Besonders im steilen und verblockten Gelände hatte ich mit dem Tyee (zu) oft das Gefühl, über den Lenker abzusteigen.

Das Bike in seiner glanz- und mattschwarzen Erscheinung ist eine Augenweide und sieht in natura noch besser aus als im Online Shop. Leider (oder naturgemäß) ist v.a. die glänzende Oberfläche sehr anfällig auf Abnutzungen. Ohne eine bewusste Aktion (Sturz oder falsche Fixierung beim Transport) kann ich hier schon den ersten Abrieb an der Oberfläche erkennen. Ansonsten wirkt Verarbeitung sehr qualitativ bzw. knackst oder quietscht nichts, nachdem das Rad artgerecht montiert und bewegt wurde. Der Kabelkanal am Unterrohr welcher auch als Schutz dient, wurde beim Wechseln der Bremse sehr wohlwollend aufgenommen und ist eine richtig gute Idee. In Bezug auf die Ausstattung ist die Guide auch fast der einzige Kritik Punkt den man anbringen muss. Diese wird diesem Bike einfach nicht gerecht und wurde deswegen gleich durch eine Code R sowie die hintere Scheibe durch eine 200mm ersetzt. Der andere "Kritikpunkt" ist der Vorbau. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt dieser schon sehr klobig und eigenartig und stört etwas die ansonsten durch und durch eleganten Linien. Da ich mich inzwischen aber an ihn gewöhnt habe wird er kurz- bis mittelfristig mal nicht ersetzt.

Bergauf ist das Bike eine absolute Rakete! Da ich zu meinen Hometrails doch auch immer ein paar Meter über Asphalt zurückzulegen habe, nutze ich immer die Sperrung der Plattform um so noch effizienter treten zu können. Hätte ich hinten nicht den 2.4er Maxxis drauf, könnte ich ab und zu fast glauben, ich bin auf einem Race Hardtail unterwegs . Mit der 1x12 (vorher 1x11) kann ich nun auch bei sehr steilen Abschnitten mit einer etwas niedrigeren Trittfrequenz fahren um mir so ein paar Körnchen zu sparen. Touren mit 1000HM oder mehr erscheinen aktuell als nicht mehr ganz so abschreckend  

Bergab: Tja, ich benutze zwar keinen Strava oder ähnliches, aber das Ding geht bergab so dermaßen ab, unglaublich  Klar, ich hatte beim Tyee die "Einsteiger-Ausstattung" mit Yari und Monarch und auch der kurze Reach und Radstand sind auf den meisten Passagen nicht Geschwindigkeitsfördernd, aber dass es gefühlt und teilweise auch in Wirklichkeit (vgl. mit Freunden) relativ kurzfristig eine signifikate Steigerung gibt, hätte ich nicht erwartet. Mit dem Teil habe ich oft das Gefühl, auf dem Trail runter zu fliegen. Auch sehr knifflige Sektionen (z.B. auf dem Ridgeline Trail in Podpeca, Slowenien) funktionieren einfach. Oft weiß ich danach dann zwar nicht wie, aber who cares 

Alles in allem bereue ich den Kauf stand jetzt zu 100% nicht und kann es kaum mehr auf eine Woche Finale Ligure Ende Mai erwarten


----------



## Deleted 235133 (6. Mai 2019)

Danke für das Feedback. Ich fahre nächste Woche Samstag mal nach Koblenz. Ich kann mich auch 2019 immer noch nicht mit Carbon anfreunden. Weiß Gott warum! ;-)


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (6. Mai 2019)

tom234 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf die Ausstattung ist die Guide auch fast der einzige Kritik Punkt den man anbringen muss. Diese wird diesem Bike einfach nicht gerecht und wurde deswegen gleich durch eine Code R sowie die hintere Scheibe durch eine 200mm ersetzt.



Eine Frage - ist der Hinterbau offiziell von Canyon für 200mm freigegeben? Dachte mal gelesen zu haben, das die maximal für die Größen freigeben sind, mit der das Bike geliefert wird.
200mm am HR wären nämlich auch für mich eine Option... 

Ich selber werde an meinem AL 6.0 die Guide R nun durch die Guide RSC austauschen. Bin mit der Power der Guide bei vollem Kampfgewicht von 85kg bisher zufrieden.


----------



## Freischneider (6. Mai 2019)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback. Ich fahre nächste Woche Samstag mal nach Koblenz. Ich kann mich auch 2019 immer noch nicht mit Carbon anfreunden. Weiß Gott warum! ;-)


Wenn du es machen kannst fährst du mal unter der Woche morgens hin. Da ist nicht so viel los und die haben mehr Zeit für dich. Wenn du gleich dort bestellst bekommst du noch Promotion Rabatt. Ich hae Versand Verpackung und Flaschenhalter dazu bekommen. Die haben bis zu einem gewissen Betrag die Möglichkeit was zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235133 (6. Mai 2019)

Freischneider schrieb:


> Wenn du es machen kannst fährst du mal unter der Woche morgens hin. Da ist nicht so viel los und die haben mehr Zeit für dich. Wenn du gleich dort bestellst bekommst du noch Promotion Rabatt. Ich hae Versand Verpackung und Flaschenhalter dazu bekommen. Die haben bis zu einem gewissen Betrag die Möglichkeit was zu machen.



Also unter der Woche kriege ich derzeit leider garnicht hin. Ich versuch mal anzurufen und einen Termin zu vereinbaren. Für das Rad gern vorher ein mal ein paar Meter bergauf bewegen, aber das ist ja leider nicht möglich


----------



## tom234 (6. Mai 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Eine Frage - ist der Hinterbau offiziell von Canyon für 200mm freigegeben? Dachte mal gelesen zu haben, das die maximal für die Größen freigeben sind, mit der das Bike geliefert wird.
> 200mm am HR wären nämlich auch für mich eine Option...
> 
> Ich selber werde an meinem AL 6.0 die Guide R nun durch die Guide RSC austauschen. Bin mit der Power der Guide bei vollem Kampfgewicht von 85kg bisher zufrieden.



Keine Ahnung ehrlich gesagt   Hab einfach versucht ob sie mit einem PM Adapter passen.


----------



## lagotrail (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin kurz davor mir das neue Spectral AL 5.0 zu kaufen. Jetzt habe ich allerdings leichte Bedenken, dass die 14,8kg sehr schwer sind, falls das Gewicht überhaupt richtig angegegeben ist. Ich möchte zwar zukünftig vermehrt trails fahren, muss aber notgedrungen auch oft Feldwege und sogar Fahrradwege benutzen. Macht immer noch den Haupteil aus. 
Will jetzt aber auch öfters in bikeparks und in richtige trail gebiete gehen. 
Ist das bike richtig oder soll ich doch lieber zu einem Neuron CF 8.0 greifen?
Eine sehr schwere Entscheidung.

Lg lagotrail


----------



## dome23_650b (8. Mai 2019)

lagotrail schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin kurz davor mir das neue Spectral AL 5.0 zu kaufen. Jetzt habe ich allerdings leichte Bedenken, dass die 14,8kg sehr schwer sind, falls das Gewicht überhaupt richtig angegegeben ist. Ich möchte zwar zukünftig vermehrt trails fahren, muss aber notgedrungen auch oft Feldwege und sogar Fahrradwege benutzen. Macht immer noch den Haupteil aus.
> Will jetzt aber auch öfters in bikeparks und in richtige trail gebiete gehen.
> ...



Warum denkst du an das AL5.0? für den Preis für das Neuron CF8.0 oder bisschen mehr bekommst du das Spectral CF 7.0 und das wiegt grob nur ein Kilo mehr...
Das Neuron ist ein 29er und ich denk das Bike macht richtig viel Spaß und damit kann man in vielen Bikeparks auch richtig viel Spaß haben. Dagegen hat das Spectral mehr Federweg und somit mehr Reserven und damit kann man nun wirklich alles machen von gemütliche Hometrails über felsige Trails am Gardasee bis zu Bikeparks. 
Ich würde sagen es kommt ganz darauf an was du mit dem Bike machen und fahren willst?!


Kurzes Update zu 2018er Spectral upgrade mit einem RS Super Deluxe Dämpfer und zwecks Tune:
ich war letztes Wochenende am Gardasee beim Bikefestival und hab einen Blick auf die 2019er Spectrals geworfen und hab den Tune der Super Deluxe Dämpfer gecheckt und sie haben wie gehofft bzw vermutet den Tune L/L bei 230x65mm EBL. Des weiteren ist es wirklich 1 zu 1 der selbe Rahmen wie die 2018er Modelle.


----------



## lagotrail (9. Mai 2019)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> Warum denkst du an das AL5.0? für den Preis für das Neuron CF8.0 oder bisschen mehr bekommst du das Spectral CF 7.0 und das wiegt grob nur ein Kilo mehr...
> Das Neuron ist ein 29er und ich denk das Bike macht richtig viel Spaß und damit kann man in vielen Bikeparks auch richtig viel Spaß haben. Dagegen hat das Spectral mehr Federweg und somit mehr Reserven und damit kann man nun wirklich alles machen von gemütliche Hometrails über felsige Trails am Gardasee bis zu Bikeparks.
> Ich würde sagen es kommt ganz darauf an was du mit dem Bike machen und fahren willst?!



Mein Budget liegt eher bei den 2.000€ €. Wie gesagt will ich mehr trails fahren, werde aber leider zu 70% Feldwege, Fahrradwege usw. fahren müssen. Das CF 7.0 ist wohl etwas zu teuer. Aber was ist mit dem Neuron Al 7.0?
Das Gewicht macht mir halt Sorgen wenn ich 1,5h auf geteerten Wegen unterwegs bin. Das Neuron wiegt eben 1.5kg weniger. Oder macht sich das gar nicht so arg bemerkbar?


----------



## Skydive93 (9. Mai 2019)

denk nich so viel 
nimmst 1 flasche wasser mehr mit und zack ist der cf rahmen so schwer wie der al rahmen.


----------



## lagotrail (9. Mai 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> denk nich so viel
> nimmst 1 flasche wasser mehr mit und zack ist der cf rahmen so schwer wie der al rahmen.


Leider ist das nicht möglich nicht darüber nachzudenken


----------



## imarv (9. Mai 2019)

lagotrail schrieb:


> Leider ist das nicht möglich nicht darüber nachzudenken


Ganz ehrlich, ich habe das 2018er al 6.0. Meine Steckencharakteristik ist deiner sehr ähnlich. Ich fahre es in XL. Ich wiege mit Bike und Equipment ~110kg, da macht 1kg den Kohl echt nicht fett.

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach geht das Spectral für die MTB Art, Reifen, Geometrie etc. auf Asphalt sehr gut. (ich liebe es) Es liegt natürlich an deinem Trainingsstatus und Fahrdynamik ob es für dich auch so ist. 

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem bike. Egal welches du nimmst, es wird geil meine ich! Je länger du wartest um so später hast du Spaß. 

Marv


----------



## lagotrail (9. Mai 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich habe das 2018er al 6.0. Meine Steckencharakteristik ist deiner sehr ähnlich. Ich fahre es in XL. Ich wiege mit Bike und Equipment ~110kg, da macht 1kg den Kohl echt nicht fett.
> 
> Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach geht das Spectral für die MTB Art, Reifen, Geometrie etc. auf Asphalt sehr gut. (ich liebe es) Es liegt natürlich an deinem Trainingsstatus und Fahrdynamik ob es für dich auch so ist.
> 
> ...


Ich wiege dann mit bike und equipment ca. 85 kg. Und das Spectral AL 6.0 wiegt auch nur 13,5kg. Immerhin fast 1,5kg leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235133 (9. Mai 2019)

Naja, verständlich ist das schon, das man sich deswegen Gedanken macht. Laut Datenblatt wiegt das Spectral 14,4kg in M. Vielleicht wäre es ein denkbarer Weg für dich, direkt mal die Pneus zu tauschen. Das Rad verliert vielleicht etwas an Potenz, aber die Minions sind schon nicht die leichtesten. Tauscht du die gegen nen Forecaster hast du die ersten 500-600gr. insgesamt gespart. In der Theorie. Rollen werden die auch besser....


----------



## imarv (9. Mai 2019)

lagotrail schrieb:


> Ich wiege dann mit bike und equipment ca. 85 kg. Und das Spectral AL 6.0 wiegt auch nur 13,5kg. Immerhin fast 1,5kg leichter.



Wie gesagt meine Meinung und mein Eindruck steht oben. Es liegt auch an einem selbst wie gut das Teil in der ebene auf Asphalt geht. Wenn du mehr Speed haben willst wird das neuron immer besser sein. Möchtest du mehr Reserven wird das Spectral immer besser sein. Möchtest du fettere Optik (sehr subjektiv) wird das Spectral immer fetter sein 

Ich fahre zum Beispiel öfter mit meinen Söhnen auf eine Skatebahn, da kann ich auch ein bissel Springen/hüpfen/Wheelys... und mich ausprobieren. Das geht dann eher mit dem Spectral. Stabilität und die Klasse 4 braucht dann eben auch Material/Gewicht am Rahmen etc.

VG und viel Spaß beim grübeln, ging mir genauso.

Marv


----------



## lagotrail (9. Mai 2019)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Naja, verständlich ist das schon, das man sich deswegen Gedanken macht. Laut Datenblatt wiegt das Spectral 14,4kg in M. Vielleicht wäre es ein denkbarer Weg für dich, direkt mal die Pneus zu tauschen. Das Rad verliert vielleicht etwas an Potenz, aber die Minions sind schon nicht die leichtesten. Tauscht du die gegen nen Forecaster hast du die ersten 500-600gr. insgesamt gespart. In der Theorie. Rollen werden die auch besser....


Das bike wiegt laut website sogar 14,8kg. Reduzieren geht immer, aber kostet halt.


----------



## lagotrail (9. Mai 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Ich fahre zum Beispiel öfter mit meinen Söhnen auf eine Skatebahn, da kann ich auch ein bissel Springen/hüpfen/Wheelys... und mich ausprobieren. Das geht dann eher mit dem Spectral. Stabilität und die Klasse 4 braucht dann eben auch Material/Gewicht am Rahmen etc.
> 
> VG und viel Spaß beim grübeln, ging mir genauso.
> 
> Marv



Hüpfen will ich eigentlich nicht. Aber vll mal ne Alpenüberquerung machen, falls ich jemals so viel Kondition haben werde


----------



## Deleted 235133 (9. Mai 2019)

Würde mal gern wissen, was es wirklich an der Waage bringt. Mein Nerve war auf jeden Fall gut 300gr. schwerer als im Katalog....


----------



## imarv (9. Mai 2019)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Würde mal gern wissen, was es wirklich an der Waage bringt. Mein Nerve war auf jeden Fall gut 300gr. schwerer als im Katalog....


Ich kann mich gern heute Abend mal auf die Waage knallen mit meinem Spectral… ich gebe dann ne Info wie es war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235133 (9. Mai 2019)

Ich bin gespannt.....Kann ja ne Kofferwaage nach Canyon mitnehmen 

Ich hänge mein Nerve morgen auch mal an die Waage.


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2019)

hab ich mit der kofferwaage schon mehrfach Vorort bei einigen rädern gemacht.


----------



## lagotrail (9. Mai 2019)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Würde mal gern wissen, was es wirklich an der Waage bringt. Mein Nerve war auf jeden Fall gut 300gr. schwerer als im Katalog....


Noch schwerer? Dann wäre das AL 5.0 ja bei über 15kg?


----------



## lagotrail (9. Mai 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Ich kann mich gern heute Abend mal auf die Waage knallen mit meinem Spectral… ich gebe dann ne Info wie es war.


Würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## Deleted 235133 (9. Mai 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> hab ich mit der kofferwaage schon mehrfach Vorort bei einigen rädern gemacht.



Und da sagt keiner was? Zu welchem Ergebnis bist du gekommen? Passten die angegebenen Werte annähernd?


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2019)

Wenn alles korrekt ist, gibt es nix zu verheimlichen. Meistens waren die Gewichte + - korrekt, es gab aber auch Ausreißer mit +500gr (beim Fitnessbike z.B.). Grand Canyon, Endurace, Spectral, Exceed, hat alles recht genau gepaßt (abhängig von der Rahmengröße und dem ausgestellten Modell). Allerdings habe ich dort seit 2 Jahren nix mehr gekauft, keine Ahnung wie es aktuell ausschaut. Mit dem Jahrgang 2019 wurde bei nahezu allen Herstellern das Portfolio schwerer (vermutlich aufgrund zu vieler Schäden mit dem Leichtbau).


----------



## Deleted 235133 (9. Mai 2019)

Zusätzlich kommen immer mehr Federweg und dickere Tauch- und Standrohe hinzu, sowie größere längere Rahmen. Und die Laufräder werden immer schwerer, was angesichts rotierender Masse noch das größe übel ist, meiner Meinung nach. Dürft mich gern korrigieren.


----------



## Soulslide (9. Mai 2019)

Also wie bereits oben irgendwo geschrieben, mein Spectral AL 6.0 2018 größe L wiegt mit Pedale knapp 14.5 kg. Komme damit sehr gut zurecht und es fährt auch auf Asphalt recht ordentlich mit (2.6" Minion Reifen). Natürlich kann ich es nicht mit meinem Hardtail 2.25 Rocket Ron vergleichen. Aber ob ich jetzt 26km/h 28 oder 32 fahren will, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich damit auch locker 28 fahre alles über 30 wird auf Dauer schwer. Rennen mit anderen Bikes (Rennrad, Treckingbikes, etc.) möchte ich eh nicht machen, daher ist es mir recht egal ob ich 27 oder 29 km/h fahre. Ich komme damit jeder Berg hoch, auch schneller als meine Kollegen mit Hardtail Carbon, aber wie gesagt es liegt auch an der eigenen körperlichen Verfassung. Ob das Rad jetzt 13.5 oder 15 kg wiegt, macht den Kohl nicht wirklich fett.

Dafür kann man aber auch wirklich harte Trails fahren. (Siehe Video).
Würde ich mit dem Neuron nicht wirklich machen wollen.
Gruß
Soul


----------



## Hinouf (9. Mai 2019)

Wenn du ihn so sauber erwischt, würde er mim Neuron auch funktionieren.


----------



## imarv (9. Mai 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Würde ich mit dem Neuron nicht wirklich machen wollen.
> Gruß
> Soul



Das Neuron ist meines Wissen dafür nicht freigegeben!

Kein Klasse 4 Bike wie das Spectral!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (9. Mai 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn so sauber erwischt, würde er mim Neuron auch funktionieren.


Leider sind die Sprünge nicht immer so sauber, daher verzeiht dir das Spectral auch mehr Fehler.


----------



## imarv (9. Mai 2019)

Also, Spectral al 6 in XL von 2018. RaceFace Chester Pedale. Noch kein Tubelessumbau.

*14,4kg* (dreimalige Kontrolle)

Ich hoffe es hilft vielleicht bei der Entscheidung. Ich kann dich aber echt verstehen, ich habe es mir auch mindestens 1000 mal verglichen.

Am Ende haben auch meine Kumpels geholfen, sie meinten mehr Federweg werde ich nicht bereuhen. Im Gegenteil, ich werde es lieben. Genau so ist es gekommen!

VG und nen schönen Abend


----------



## Soulslide (10. Mai 2019)

Hab noch einmal eine kurze Frage, bekomme heute meine Huber Buchsen mit neuen Gleitlagern und möchte diese morgen einbauen. Für die Buchsen habe ich mir das Tool mitbestellt um diese aus zudrücken. Kann mir jemand sagen wie Ihr die Lager raus bekommen habt? Ist das ein großer Aufwand oder kann man diese leicht ausbauen.
Oder kann es sein das dort gar keine Lager drin sind. habe mir die Aufnahme noch nicht so genau angeschaut.
Dämpfer Rock Shox Deluxe 2018 vom Spectral Al 6.0
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Infos.

Gruß
Soul


----------



## Kai5871 (10. Mai 2019)

Sind nur Buchsen. Alte mit Tool ausdrücken, neue Eindrücken( geht auch von Hand) und Gleitlager einsetzen. Fertig.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Soulslide (10. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Info. D.h. also das standardmäßig keine verbaut sind und mit den Huber Buchsen auch Gleitlager mit verbaut werden?


----------



## .jan (10. Mai 2019)

Kai5871 schrieb:


> Sind nur Buchsen. Alte mit Tool ausdrücken, neue Eindrücken( geht auch von Hand) und Gleitlager einsetzen. Fertig.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Das alte Gleitlager lässt sich mit dem Tool ausdrücken, die Buchsen musst Du vorsichtig mit einer Zange entfernen, weil sie sehr stramm sitzen. Die Buchesn gehen dabei in der Regel kaputt. Das neue Gleitlager mit dem Tool einbauen - vorsichtig, das Gleitlagermaterial ist verhältnismäßig weich. Ich habe  mir das erste Lager geschrottet, weil ich zu forsch war. Dann die neuen Buchsen von Hand reindrücken - das geht widerum leicht.


----------



## Soulslide (10. Mai 2019)

Super vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (10. Mai 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Also, Spectral al 6 in XL von 2018. RaceFace Chester Pedale. Noch kein Tubelessumbau.
> 
> *14,4kg* (dreimalige Kontrolle)



Gerade mein 2019er Spectral AL 6.0 in L gemessen: *15,0 kg
*
Änderungen zum "Stock" Gewicht:

Tubeless (ca. -250g - die Schläuche wiegen zusammen 450g, ersetzt durch Dichtmilch und Ventile)
Canyon Spectral Frame Case (105g Herstellerangabe) - Tools habe ich zur Messung entfernt
Pedale (380g Herstellerangabe)
Kleinzeug (ca. 50g Flaschenhalter, Mudguard, etc.)
Also komme ich auf das "Stock" Gewicht des AL 6.0 in L von ca. 14.7 kg

Mich stört das Gewicht bisher nicht - mir fehlt jedoch auch der Vergleich zu einem 1kg leichterem Spectral. 

Habe mir allerdings für meine "Heimrunde" mit 60% Asphalt/Waldautobahn Anteil und 40% wenig anspruchsvollen Singletrails eine zweites Laufrad für hinten geholten und ein Nobby Nic Speed Grip drauf montiert. Laut Herstellerangabe 200g leichter als der DHR II aber vor allem weniger Rollwiderstand. Den Unterschied merkt man deutlich.
War jedoch damit auch in schwererem Gelände und habe mir gleich einen ordentlichen Schnitt in der Lauffläche eingefangen... Da hat der DHR II deutlich mehr Grip und ist widerstandsfähiger. Daher dann die Entscheidung zum zweiten Laufrad - jetzt kann ich innerhalb einer Minute das ganze an mein Ziel anpassen.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (10. Mai 2019)

Mal ne doofe Frage, hab das AL6.0 2018, das hat ne SRAM Schaltung. Da brauch ich doch das Schaltauge Nr. 26, oder? Finde das auf der neuen Canyon Homepage nicht. Hat einer nen Link parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (11. Mai 2019)

Schau mal http://www.schaltauge.de/Canyon-Schaltaugen/Schaltauge-Canyon-CNC-Nr-26.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Canyon%2026.

Den Link findest du auch hier auf Seite 94. Weiter unten. Da wurde das Thema schon mal angesprochen.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (11. Mai 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Schau mal http://www.schaltauge.de/Canyon-Schaltaugen/Schaltauge-Canyon-CNC-Nr-26.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Canyon%2026.
> 
> Den Link findest du auch hier auf Seite 94. Weiter unten. Da wurde das Thema schon mal angesprochen.


Super danke, mich wundert nur das ich es bei canyon nicht gefunden habe...

Optisch würde das hier auch ggf. gehen, aber lt. Liste nicht. Außer das Schaltauge vom alten (vor 2018) und neuen Rahmen Design sind gleich...
https://www.canyon.com/de-de/gear/c...r-hangers/schaltauge-gp-0171-01/10002366.html


----------



## daddel321 (11. Mai 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Super danke, mich wundert nur das ich es bei canyon nicht gefunden habe...
> 
> Optisch würde das hier auch ggf. gehen, aber lt. Liste nicht. Außer das Schaltauge vom alten (vor 2018) und neuen Rahmen Design sind gleich...
> https://www.canyon.com/de-de/gear/c...r-hangers/schaltauge-gp-0171-01/10002366.html




Ersatzteile kriegt man bei Canyon auf Anfrage per Mail. Dann machen die dir selber die Bestellung fertig


----------



## dome23_650b (11. Mai 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Super danke, mich wundert nur das ich es bei canyon nicht gefunden habe...
> 
> Optisch würde das hier auch ggf. gehen, aber lt. Liste nicht. Außer das Schaltauge vom alten (vor 2018) und neuen Rahmen Design sind gleich...
> https://www.canyon.com/de-de/gear/c...r-hangers/schaltauge-gp-0171-01/10002366.html



Canyon hat die Schaltaugen irgendwann mal umbenannt...wieso auch immer..
das ist das "neue" 26er, heißt jetzt nur anders
https://www.canyon.com/de-de/gear/c...r-hangers/schaltauge-gp-0155-01/10001125.html


----------



## dome23_650b (11. Mai 2019)

lagotrail schrieb:


> Hüpfen will ich eigentlich nicht. Aber vll mal ne Alpenüberquerung machen, falls ich jemals so viel Kondition haben werde



ich fahr mein Spectral seit Oktober und bin damit auch schon 1500hm getreten und werd im Sommer Transalpen guiden und selber privat eine machen, also ich würd sagen das Bike tretet sich echt gut vor allem wenn man den Dämpfer auch noch zu macht.
Und was rollen angeht, tausch einfach den Hinterreifen gegen einen der besser rollt. Ich werd im Sommer vorne ne Magic MAry fahren und hinten einen neuen Hans Dampf.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (12. Mai 2019)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> Canyon hat die Schaltaugen irgendwann mal umbenannt...wieso auch immer..
> das ist das "neue" 26er, heißt jetzt nur anders
> https://www.canyon.com/de-de/gear/c...r-hangers/schaltauge-gp-0155-01/10001125.html



Ist ja geil, das ist zumindest lt. Typ Bezeichnung auf dem Bild, das selbe! Das 0155 passt auf das 2018er und 2017er Spectral, das 0171 passt angeblich nur auf das 2017er... Die neue Homepage ist echt voll der Rotz. Ich hab im Schaltaugenfinder nach Spectral gefiltert, da wurde das 0151 nicht angezeigt... 

Hab jetzt in der Zwischenzeit bei ebay Kleinanzeigen noch eins für 14€ geschnappt. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (13. Mai 2019)

.jan schrieb:


> Das alte Gleitlager lässt sich mit dem Tool ausdrücken, die Buchsen musst Du vorsichtig mit einer Zange entfernen, weil sie sehr stramm sitzen. Die Buchesn gehen dabei in der Regel kaputt.


So habe meine Buchsen und Lager gewechselt. War ganz easy. Ich habe alles mit dem Tool ausbauen können.

Die alte Buchse kann man mit Hilfe des Ausdrücktools bis ca. zur Hälfte vorsichtig aus dem Gleitlager drücken. 

Jetzt vorsichtig weiter drehen, damit das Gleitlager auch langsam raus kommt. Aber VORSICHT, man kann das Gleitlager nur bis ca. zur Hälfte ausdrücken (merkbarer Widerstand), da die Buchse ja halb aus dem Gleitlager raus schaut.
Jetzt kurz das Tool abbauen und die Buchse vorsichtig mit der Zange und einem Tuch (damit es nicht zerkratzt) aus dem Gleitlager ziehen. 

Anschließend das Tool wieder ansetzen und das Gleitlager vollständig ausdrücken.
Fertig, ganz easy und ohne etwas zu zerstören. Leider habe ich da ganze fototechnisch nicht erfasst.


----------



## Soulslide (13. Mai 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Das 0155 passt auf das 2018er und 2017er Spectral, das 0171 passt angeblich nur auf das 2017er..


So gerade das 0155 bestellt. Ist ja auch 5 € billiger als das 0171. Außerdem wie du bereits beschrieben hast soll es anscheinend nicht passen. Laut Bild ist nur die Schraube unterschiedlich, aber du weißt ja wie es mit den Abbildungen auf den Seiten ist. Laut Canyon konnte die kompetente Dame mir auch den Unterschied nicht erklären.
Das 0151 ist auf jeden Fall Lagertechnisch vorhanden und sollte in ca. 4-5 Tagen ankommen.


----------



## Tbuschi (14. Mai 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> So habe meine Buchsen und Lager gewechselt. War ganz easy. Ich habe alles mit dem Tool ausbauen können.
> 
> Das alte Gleitlager kann man mit Hilfe des Ausdrücktools bis ca. zur Hälfte vorsichtig aus der Buchse drücken.
> 
> ...



Hallo Soulside,

DU meinst hier die Lager von Huber, oder?
Bei der Lieferung von Huber sind aber alle Teile dabei, so dass man keine "Altteile" benötigt, oder?

Danke für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## Soulslide (14. Mai 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> , so dass man keine "Altteile" benötigt, oder?


Richtig es sind alle Teile dabei.
Neue Gleitlager sowie Buchsen man benötigt keine alten Teile mehr.
Ich würde mir für 6 € direkt 3 Ersatz Buchsen mitbestellen egal ob du sie später brauchst oder nicht.


----------



## Soulslide (14. Mai 2019)

Ich habe für das Spectral 2018  AL 6.0 mit Dämpfer Deluxe RT folgendes bestellt:

Buchse 2-teilig 12,7mm
Buchse 2-teilig mit Standard-Gleitlager.   (Du musst es 2x Bestellen, da die obere- und untere Aufnahme identisch sind.
Hersteller:  Rock Shox
Dämpfermodell: Deluxe RT
Baujahr:  2018
Rahmenhersteller: Canyon Spectral AL 6.0 2018
Innenbohrung:  10 mm
Einbaubreite:    15

Link zum Tool: https://huber-bushings.com/produkt/einbautool-standard/
Für Lagerdurchmesser: 12,7/15,08mm

Link für Ersatzlager: https://huber-bushings.com/produkt/gleitlager-standard-3er-pack/
Achtet einfach darauf das dort "Passend zur bestellten Buchse" steht.


----------



## frechehex (15. Mai 2019)

Mein Spectral CF 8.0 von 2018 wiegt aktuell 14,3. Hab leichte Pedale dran.


----------



## Flachlaender (15. Mai 2019)

Moin,

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Schutzfolie auf den stealth Alu Rahmen? Hau mit meiner orthese immer gegen das Oberrohr wodurch unschöne Kratzer entstehen. Hab gesehen,dass von 3m auch matte Folie gibt, hat die jemand schon ausprobiert?

Viele Grüße
Karl


----------



## Tbuschi (17. Mai 2019)

Flachlaender schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Schutzfolie auf den stealth Alu Rahmen? Hau mit meiner orthese immer gegen das Oberrohr wodurch unschöne Kratzer entstehen. Hab gesehen,dass von 3m auch matte Folie gibt, hat die jemand schon ausprobiert?
> 
> ...



Bisher habe ich einfach nur schwarze Folie als Schutz. Hast Du vielleicht einen Link von der 3M matten Folie?

Mit meiner Folie bin ich nicht so zufrieden, sie löst sich leicht ab und dadurch öfters zu erneuern. 

Danke dir.


----------



## Jochen_P81 (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo ich bräuchte mal euer Schwarmwissen, ich habe seid einigen Tagen bei meinem 2018er CF 9.0 ein knarzen irgendwo im hinteren Bereich, wenn ich im Uphill mit hohen oder auch kleinerem Gang kräftig rein trete. Hatte Anfang der Saison den ganzen Hinterbau zerlegt, gereinigt und gefettet also schliesse ich den schonmal aus. Könnte vielleicht auch von der Felge kommen? Hat sonst jemand hier schon das selbige problem gehabt?

Gruss
Jochen


----------



## Tbuschi (17. Mai 2019)

Fahre zwar kein CF sondern ein AL, doch ein Knarzen hatte ich auch am Anfang.

Wenn Du alle Lager im Hinterbau schon geschmiert hast und geprüft.

Hätte ich nur noch Sattelrohr und Sattelstütze, wie die Schraube zur Befestigung.
Das Umlenklager des Dämpfers hast Du ja geprüft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_P81 (17. Mai 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Fahre zwar kein CF sondern ein AL, doch ein Knarzen hatte ich auch am Anfang.
> 
> Wenn Du alle Lager im Hinterbau schon geschmiert hast und geprüft.
> 
> ...



Hallo also Sattelstütze und rund herum kann ich auch ausschliesse, genau so wie die Dämpferlager.
Es bleiben eigentlich nur noch Antrieb und Hinterrad? Die Kette und Kassette sind auch neu, Kassette hab ich jetzt die Sunrace 11-46 drauf.
Ich denke die sollte aber keine Probleme machen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Mai 2019)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Hallo also Sattelstütze und rund herum kann ich auch ausschliesse, genau so wie die Dämpferlager.
> Es bleiben eigentlich nur noch Antrieb und Hinterrad? Die Kette und Kassette sind auch neu, Kassette hab ich jetzt die Sunrace 11-46 drauf.
> Ich denke die sollte aber keine Probleme machen?


Check mal die Verbindung Rahmen-Schaltauge-Schaltwerk. 
Das war’s bei mir vor Jahren mal am Strive.


----------



## lagotrail (17. Mai 2019)

Eine Frage zur Rahmengröße. (Spectral AL 5.0)
Bin 178 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 79. Ergebnis ist M. Bei 78 cm kommt allerdings S raus. Mit den 178 bin ich aber bei der Grenze zu L.
Was mache ich jetzt?


----------



## Freischneider (17. Mai 2019)

lagotrail schrieb:


> Eine Frage zur Rahmengröße. (Spectral AL 5.0)
> Bin 178 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 79. Ergebnis ist M. Bei 78 cm kommt allerdings S raus. Mit den 178 bin ich aber bei der Grenze zu L.
> Was mache ich jetzt?


Ich war bei Canyon. 178 und 82 Schrittlänge, Armlänge 69. Bin dann gefahren und sie haben mir M empfohlen. 
Wenn es nicht zu weit ist fahre hin. Du sparst dann auch beim Kauf einiges, die können vor Ort am Preis was machen. Ich habe Flaschenhalter, Versand und Bikeguard umsonst bekommen.


----------



## lagotrail (17. Mai 2019)

Freischneider schrieb:


> Ich war bei Canyon. 178 und 82 Schrittlänge, Armlänge 69. Bin dann gefahren und sie haben mir M empfohlen.
> Wenn es nicht zu weit ist fahre hin. Du sparst dann auch beim Kauf einiges, die können vor Ort am Preis was machen. Ich habe Flaschenhalter, Versand und Bikeguard umsonst bekommen.


Ich habe das M schon montiert zu Hause. Das L ist natürlich viel zu groß. Dachte halt, dass ein S in Frage kommt. 
Habe heute angerufen. Der Mann vom Service hat mir erzählt, dass ich eine kleine Runde fahren sollte und dann entscheiden soll ob es passt. Kann es angeblich dann immer noch zurück schicken. Sind 250 km einfach nach Koblenz.


----------



## Skydive93 (18. Mai 2019)

hab gestern das spectral wmn cf 7.0 gekauft mit dt swiss m1900 laufradsatz.
ist da standardmäßig ein tubelessband verbaut?
bei meinem jeffsy baujahr 2018 war auf den dt siwss nämlich nur ein normales felgenband montiert


----------



## Rick7 (18. Mai 2019)

Flachlaender schrieb:


> Hab gesehen,dass von 3m auch matte Folie gibt, hat die jemand schon ausprobiert?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Karl


Matte Folie solltest du nur bei mattem Lack verwenden. Bei Glanzlack sieht da m. M.n. nicht soo prickelnd aus. Weiß jetzt nicht wie das spectral da einzuordnen ist.


----------



## filiale (18. Mai 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> hab gestern das spectral wmn cf 7.0 gekauft mit dt swiss m1900 laufradsatz.
> ist da standardmäßig ein tubelessband verbaut?
> bei meinem jeffsy baujahr 2018 war auf den dt siwss nämlich nur ein normales felgenband montiert



ja ist verbaut. ist eigentlich standard


----------



## BL110 (18. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise einen dpx2 einbauen wollte wie ist das mit den Buchsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grimesric (18. Mai 2019)

Servus zusammen 

Da ich nichts mehr finden konnte hier im Forum...

Gibt es 2019er Modelle, bei denen die Kettenstrebe gerissen ist? Oder wurde das tatsächlich ausgemerzt 

Grüße!


----------



## JerryBurrito (20. Mai 2019)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin seit letzter Woche nun auch Besitzer eines Spectral, konkret vom CF 7.0 in M. Vor dem Kauf hatte ich mich sehr breit eingelesen, u.a. auch hier im Forum.

Dabei ist mir ein User mit schiefem Hinterbau (Gamer99) aufgefallen, weshalb ich mein Rad nach dem Aufbau auch geprüft habe, ob alles gerade ist. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei mir das Hinterrad auch nicht gerade in einer Flucht mit Lenker und Sattelstütze ist. Drehe ich das Rad jedoch um und Stelle es auf Lenker und Sattel, ist (nach Augenmaß) Vorderrad, Rahmen und Hinterrad gerade in einer Flucht.

Daher denke ich, dass das Hinterrad irgendwie schief steht, sprich wenn das Bike gerade steht, also Vorderrad und Rahmen im 90 Grad Winkel vom Boden sind, dass Hinterrad um ein paar Grad abweicht. Zum Test habe ich mal die Wasserwaage an beide Reifen gehalten (Vorderrad im rechten Winkel, dann Hinterrad geprüft), was den Verdacht erhärtet hat, aber ja nicht so 100%ig genau ist. Oder könnte es sein, dass der Rahmen irgendwie schief ist und nicht das Hinterrad "falsch" steht, sondern die Sattelstütze? Bei meinem Kumpel, der sich das selbe Bike in L gekauft und am selben Tag geliefert bekommen hat, ist alles schnurgerade.

Dazu jetzt drei Fragen:
1. Liege ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig, was denkt ihr?
2. Kann ich das irgendwie beheben? Wenn ja, wie?
3. Falls nicht: Ist das "schlimm"? Also merkt man das beim fahren und ist es daher ein Reklamationsgrund? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich bei solchen Dingen extrem pingelig bin, besonders wenn ich so viel Geld für etwas ausgegeben habe.

Falls euch Fotos bei der Einschätzung helfen, kann ich gerne welche nachliefern.

*UPDATE*: Nach weiterer Prüfung sieht es für mich so aus, als ob das *Sitzrohr schief* ist... Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung bzgl. Reklamation von so einem Problem gemacht?

Grüße
Jerry

PS: Bin ganz neu hier im Forum. Habe über die Suchfunktion nichts vergleichbares bzw. keine Lösung für das Problem gefunden. Falls ich die Frage besser woanders stelle, bin ich über einen Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Skydive93 (22. Mai 2019)

mal ein paar worte bezüglich Geo von mir zum spectral wmn cf 7.0 in Größe XS, da man im Internet dazu 0 gefunden hat... Vlt ist das für den ein oder anderen interessant 

Freundin ist 1.52 mit Schrittlänge 70.

Bis jetzt nur im Garten gerollt und da mal einen Bausstumpf und paar kleine 10 cm Drops probiert. Regnet aktuell einfach zu viel 

Was kann man sagen. Mir war ein tiefes Tretlager und ein kurzes Sattelrohr wichtig, um einen möglichst großen Abstand zwischen Sitz und Pedal zu bringen und eine ordentlich Stütze fahren zu können.

Das Tretlager war beim spectral relativ niedrig mit ca 23 mm + 35% SAG kommt es schon relativ tief -> freundin kann treten und kommt zur Not mit den füßen auf den Boden.

Das Sattelrohr ist für die Größe relativ lang mit 385mm. Auf den ersten Bli k wollte ich eher 355 wie beim transition scout. Da es aber ausverkauft ist, bestellte ich das Spectral. Im nachhinein hätte mir das 355 rohr nichts gebracht, da dann die sattelstütze rausgeguckt hätte. Aktuell steckt die 125 iridum stütze drin. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es klappt aber meine freundin kommt im sitzen mit den zehen runter  und evtl noch ein Grund warum canyon das rohr so lange gelassen hat: ist die stütze drin und federt man ganz ein, ist der Sattel nur noch einen hauch vom reifen weg 

Auf den ersten Meter fühlte sich meine Freundin pudelwohl. Sie kommt von grand canyon in xs. reach blieb gleich. stack bisl höher. und sie hat endlich, wenn sie normal steht, ein bisschen platz zwischen ihr und dem Rahmen 

so das wollte ich mal mitteilen
Denk ich werde nicht der einzige sein der 2 monate mit sowas rumgespielt hat und keine ahnung hatte welche größe den passen könnte. Vorallem wenn man 650b in der größe will


----------



## Tbuschi (22. Mai 2019)

JerryBurrito schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> i
> 
> ...



Kann man von dem schiefen Sitzrohr mal ein Foto sehen?


----------



## BL110 (22. Mai 2019)

Wie ist es jetzt mit nem fox dämpfer im 2018er und den Buchsen?


----------



## JerryBurrito (23. Mai 2019)

Mist gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JerryBurrito (23. Mai 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Kann man von dem schiefen Sitzrohr mal ein Foto sehen?



Ist nicht ganz einfach, dass gut zu fotografieren, aber ich denke man kann es erkennen. Der ganze Rahmen scheint verzogen, das schiefe Sattelrohr wohl nur die Konsequenz.

Am Dienstag hatte ich bei der Hotline angerufen (sehr netter Service), mir wurde ein eins zu eins Tausch vor Ort angeboten oder die Prozedur über den Postweg. Ich habe den Postweg gewählt, aber am Telefon sofort einen neuen Auftrag erstellen lassen für ein neues Rad, sodass der Ersatz nicht erst losgeschickt wird, wenn das defekte Rad in Koblenz ankommt.

Heute ist dann das neue gekommen. Jetzt habe ich zwei Räder in der Bude stehen, weil ich das alte noch nicht zur Post gebracht hab. Finde ich aber erstmal gut, denn so kann ich vergleichen.

Ich habe das neue Rad noch nicht aufgebaut, aber schon mal die ersten "Sichttests" gemacht. Das neue Bike ist zwar gerader als das Alte, aber auch nicht wirklich gerade. Man kriegt auch beim Neuen nicht Gabelbau, Rahmen, Sitzrohr und Hinterrad in eine Flucht, wenn man vor oder hinter dem Bike steht... Es scheint zwar wie gesagt weniger drastisch zu sein als bei dem ersten Rad, trotzdem nervt es mich irgendwie. Ich weiß echt nicht, was ich jetzt machen soll und ob "kleine Unregelmäßigkeiten" möglicherweise normal sind. Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Könntet ihr vielleicht mal ein paar Vergleichsbilder hochladen?

Grüße


----------



## Soulslide (23. Mai 2019)

JerryBurrito schrieb:


> Man kriegt auch beim Neuen nicht Gabelbau, Rahmen, Sitzrohr und Hinterrad in eine Flucht, wenn man vor oder hinter dem Bike steht..


Hast du mal nachgeschaut ob das Hinterrad mittig eingespeicht ist? Es kann durchaus vorkommen das die Felge nicht 100% über der Nabenmitte sitzt. Wie gesagt ist nur eine Vermutung welche du einmal überprüfen kannst.
Vielleicht werden die Spezies hier mich jetzt wegen meiner Aussage köpfen.
Gruß
Soul


----------



## Tbuschi (24. Mai 2019)

JerryBurrito schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz einfach, dass gut zu fotografieren, aber ich denke man kann es erkennen. Der ganze Rahmen scheint verzogen, das schiefe Sattelrohr wohl nur die Konsequenz.
> 
> Grüße


Danke dir für die Bilder.

Bei meinem AL ist das zum Glück nicht der Fall das es so versetzt ist.

Hier meine ich gab es dazu aber schon mal einen Fall und dort wurde der Hinterbau getauscht.
Bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher, ob es nur der Hinterbau war.

Hoffe Du hast beim neuen Aufbau mehr Glück.


----------



## imarv (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen.

Ich kann meine Guide R bis zum Griff durchziehen. Ich würde das gern korrigieren, stehe aber gerade auf dem Schlauch was ich machen kann. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie man das recht schnell und unkompliziert lösen kann?

Danke euch.

VG

Marv


----------



## Velo-X (24. Mai 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen.
> 
> ...


Ohne das sie merklich bremst? Entlüften.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (24. Mai 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Ich kann meine Guide R bis zum Griff durchziehen.



Einfach Mal entlüften. Keine Angst davor, geht sehr leicht, leider braucht man dazu allerdings ein entlüftungskit (Kosten ca. 30 EUR, ist aber generell gut sowas zu haben). Einfach mal nen YouTube Video dazu schauen.


----------



## edelia (24. Mai 2019)

Guten Tag zusammen, hat jemand das Strive 2018 (27.5"er von Canyon Outlet ) und das Spectral 2019 (160/150mm) verglichen? Mein kleiner Bruder quellt sich momentan mit der Entscheidung, und bittet um Hilfe. Ich kann leider nicht dienen! (fahre das Torque und bin hyper happy


----------



## Soulslide (24. Mai 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie man das recht schnell und unkompliziert lösen kann?


Du brauchst das bleem Kit.
Schau mal hier mit Dot 5.1 für 27,90  (Stadler)
oder  hier nur das Kit ohne Dot 5.1 für 18,99. (Stadler)
Und hier wie es geht.  (YouTube)

Das Bleem Kit kannst du aber überall im Netz kaufen. Ich hatte Stadler direkt um die Ecke und bin hingefahren da ich es direkt machen und nicht noch 3 Tage auf den Versand warten wollte.

Du brauchst aber definitiv auch etwas Dot 5.1.
Ich habe mir direkt das hier gekauft. 1l soll erst mal für 2-3 Jahre reichen. (mit Porto) 11,50 €.
Ich entlüfte nicht mehr sondern tausche direkt ganz aus, also einmal alles rausdrücken.

Gruß
Soul


----------



## Soulslide (24. Mai 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Ich kann meine Guide R bis zum Griff durchziehen.


Schau dir aber auch erst mal deine Bremsbeläge an, kann sein das diese auch schon ganz runter sind.
Sind zwar keine SRAM Beläge aber du kannst gut erkennen welche Alt und welche Neu sind.


----------



## imarv (24. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps... ich schaue mir das mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S_Z (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mir letzte Woche das Spectral CF 7.0 gegönnt und bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Das einzige, was mich stört, ist dass der Minion DHR II am Vorderrad in der Maxx Grip Mischung beim Bergauffahren doch ganz schön Kräfte zehrt. 

Beim Trail Bike of the Year Test des AL 6.0 von mbr.co.uk wird empfohlen, ihn gegen einen besser rollenden Maxx Terra Reifen zu tauschen. Auf den Bildern vom Test sieht man, dass sie einen Maxxis DHF montiert haben, den gibt es aber für 27.5 nur in 2.3 oder 2.5. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es Sinn macht, die 2.5 Version aufs Vorderrad zu packen? Ist für 35mm empfohlen, aber für 30 (Spectral) bis 40 zugelassen.

Hat jemand sonst noch einen Tipp für einen passenden Vorderreifen? Es geht mir vor allem um weniger Rollwiderstand und weniger Plackerei im Uphill.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (25. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mir was leichter rollendes aufs Hinterrad gemacht, hat gerade auf dem Weg zum Trail und die Waldautobahnen den Berg rauf viel gebracht.

Das Vorderrad hat mich gar nicht so gestört, bin eher von der Traktion bergab begeistert.
Gerade bergauf ist ja noch weniger Gewicht drauf, insofern noch weniger Einfluss auf den Gesamtrollwiderstand.
Sicher, dass es das Vorderrad ist, das dich stört?


----------



## S_Z (25. Mai 2019)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Ich habe mir was leichter rollendes aufs Hinterrad gemacht, hat gerade auf dem Weg zum Trail und die Waldautobahnen den Berg rauf viel gebracht.
> 
> Das Vorderrad hat mich gar nicht so gestört, bin eher von der Traktion bergab begeistert.
> Gerade bergauf ist ja noch weniger Gewicht drauf, insofern noch weniger Einfluss auf den Gesamtrollwiderstand.
> Sicher, dass es das Vorderrad ist, das dich stört?



Danke für die Antwort! Bin mir tatsächlich nicht sicher, ob es das Vorderrad ist, hatte es nur im Verdacht, weil das in dem Test als bremsender Faktor kritisiert wurde. Was fährst du denn hinten?


----------



## Soulslide (25. Mai 2019)

S_Z schrieb:


> den gibt es aber für 27.5 nur in 2.3 oder 2.5


Das stimmt nicht, denn gibt es auch in 2.6" evtl. sogar in 2.8". Bin mir bei 2.8 aber nicht mehr so sicher uns jetzt zu faul zum suchen.


----------



## S_Z (25. Mai 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, denn gibt es auch in 2.6" evtl. sogar in 2.8". Bin mir bei 2.8 aber nicht mehr so sicher uns jetzt zu faul zum suchen.


Hi Solulside! Schon klar, aber ich bräuchte ihn ja eigentlich in 2.4 (wie den Reifen, der drauf ist) und den gibt's nicht.


----------



## Skydive93 (25. Mai 2019)

lass den dhr 2 vorne drauf. weniger wäre fürs spectral ein downgrade.
beim wmn ist zB hinten ein forecaster oben. Dazu kann ich aktuell aber nichts sagen, da meine freundin erst seit diesem we mit dem spectral unterwegs ist. läuft aber angeblich top.
Conti MK3 oder Trailking wär auch was für hinten... oder iwas leichtes von Maxxis oder anderen herstellern

Fährst du tubeless? rollt nochmals besser (im kopf hab ich 5Watt ersparnis)


----------



## S_Z (25. Mai 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> lass den dhr 2 vorne drauf. weniger wäre fürs spectral ein downgrade.
> beim wmn ist zB hinten ein forecaster oben. Dazu kann ich aktuell aber nichts sagen, da meine freundin erst seit diesem we mit dem spectral unterwegs ist. läuft aber angeblich top.
> Conti MK3 oder Trailking wär auch was für hinten... oder iwas leichtes von Maxxis oder anderen herstellern
> 
> Fährst du tubeless? rollt nochmals besser (im kopf hab ich 5Watt ersparnis)


Habe noch nicht auf tubeless umgerüstet, weil ich erst schauen wollte, ob ich noch andere Reifen draufmache, aber vielleicht probiere ich das dann mal.


----------



## Rick7 (26. Mai 2019)

Der maxxis Aggressor in dual Mischung ist n guter Hinterreifen. Läuft gut und hat auch noch ausreichend Bremsgrip.Außer du bist immer bei nassen Bedingungen unterwegs, Dann gibt es sicher besseres, aber halt wieder schlechter rollende Reifen.


----------



## BL110 (26. Mai 2019)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den kettenstreben die brechen können?
Ich habe das Spectral Al 7.0 von "018 und frage mich ob mein Rahmen auh davon betroffen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (26. Mai 2019)

Alle Rahmen nach ca Juli oder August sollten davon nicht mehr betroffen sein


----------



## imarv (26. Mai 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Alle Rahmen nach ca Juli oder August sollten davon nicht mehr betroffen sein


Rahmen oder Hinterbau? 

Ich kenne bis jetzt nur die Hinterbaugeschichte.

VG


----------



## Soulslide (26. Mai 2019)

Ich meinte Auslieferung des gesamten Rads. Aber gemeint ist damit natürlich der Hinterbau. Also wenn du dein Rad nach Juli erhalten hast sollte es eigentlich OK sein. 
Rufe dich einfach am und Frage nach ob dein Fahrrad (Hinterbau) auch davon betroffen ist.


----------



## Tbuschi (26. Mai 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Idee wie man das recht schnell und unkompliziert lösen kann?
> 
> ...




Wie soulside schon beschrieben, einfach mal entlüften.
Hab mich mit meinen zwei linken Händen auch nicht getraut, nun muss ich sagen, gut das ich es gemacht habe und der Druck am Hebel ist besser.
Was ich empfehle, ist das Du auf jeden Fall die Kolben mit gängig machst.
Gibt es auch ein Youtube Video drüber, dann funzt die Guide, obwol sie NEU ist


----------



## Soulslide (26. Mai 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Was ich empfehle, ist das Du auf jeden Fall die Kolben mit gängig machst.


 Habe auch Probleme an dem Kolben. Gestern das nette Video gesehen. Super easy, wird heute Abend gemacht.


----------



## Soulslide (26. Mai 2019)

Bei YouTube nach Sram bremse oder bremskolben mobilsieren suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freischneider (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe mir ein Spektral 9 gekauft. Nun die Frage zur Lager Pflege. 
Was sind für Lager in der Hinterbau Lagerung. Sind da Gleitlager drin oder Idustrie Kugellager.
Was muss ich wie oft Pflegen. Bei meinen Gleitlagern habe ich früher immer nur Brunox drauf gesprühlt und fertig. 
Ich fahre meistens 1 mal die Woche 50 km. Zu 80% bei schönem Wetter. Selten mal bei Regen und Matsch. Reiigung mache ich sehr selten daher kommt auch wenig Wasser an die Lager. Und wenn ich das Bike reinige dann nur mit dem Gartenschlauch und Sprühstrahl.


----------



## Tbuschi (27. Mai 2019)

So, ich bin dann auch auf Huberbushings unnerwegs, HUST HUST,

also wenn ich mal wieder die Kurbel treten kann.
Ihr hört raus, einen Test der Huberbuchsen fehlt mir noch, da muss ich noch warten bis ich wieder fit bin.

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen zu dem Einbau.

1. die Angaben in diesem Thread, welche Buchsen man zu dem AL 6.0 benötigt wiederhole ich nicht, schaut da mal paar Seiten davor.
- was ich wiederhole ist, das der Service von Huber, super freundlich ist und man direkt und nett bedient wird bei Email Anfragen.
- bestellt habe ich das Komplettpaket mit Ersatzlager und Werkzeug.

2. Einbau, wirklich easy ist das abgelaufen.
- erstmal den Dämpfer ausgebaut, dann mit dem Tool, was man in verschiedenen Versionen ( kommt drauf an was man alles von den Teilen dran baut mit Verlängerung ohne Verlängerung, will damit sagen es kann alles damit gemacht werden, nur der Zusammenbau des Tools ist entscheidend) benutzen kann, die Buchsen aus dem Dämpfer gepresst.
 
- Da hat mich dann der rote Radiergummibelag irretiert. Da kann sich doch gar nix locker drehen wenn da so ein Belag drin ist.
 
- OK, dann Toll geändert und die Lager aus dem Dämpfer raus gedrückt.
 
- alles sauber gemacht, etwas Fett zum Einsetzen reingeschmiert und die Plastiklager mit dem Tool eingepresst. Danach dann die zweiteiligen Buchsen eingesetzt und fertig ist die eine Seite. 
 
- Wiederholt alles auf der zweiten Seite des Dämpfers, dann wieder mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment und etwas Fett die Schrauben und den Dämpfer an das Spectral geschraubt.

3. Von der Bewegung her und auch vom Anblick (vorher Bewegung zwischen zwei Fingern ) ist es schon gängiger wie vorher.

4. Die schwarzen Distanzringe von den vorherigen Lagerhabe ich weggelassen, da der Dämpfer mit den Huber-Buchsen komplett in die Halterung gepasst hat.


----------



## Tbuschi (27. Mai 2019)

Freischneider schrieb:


> Was sind für Lager in der Hinterbau Lagerung. Sind da Gleitlager drin oder Idustrie Kugellager.
> Was muss ich wie oft Pflegen.



Würde mich auch interessieren, fahre bei jedem Wetter, somit auch Schnee, Regen usw....
Bei mir ist es aber das Spectral AL 6.0

Wegen den Lagern, da kann man auf der Homepage die Sprengzeichnung sich herunterladen, ist da nicht schon etwas zu sehen?


----------



## Tbuschi (27. Mai 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Schau dir aber auch erst mal deine Bremsbeläge an, kann sein das diese auch schon ganz runter sind.
> Sind zwar keine SRAM Beläge aber du kannst gut erkennen welche Alt und welche Neu sind.



Hey Soulslide, wie hast Du denn die Beläge so gleichmäßig abgefahren 

Bei der Vierkolben Guide hab ich immer eine Seite mehr abgefahren wie die andere.
Wechselst Du die Beläge mal von links nach rechts ?


----------



## Soulslide (27. Mai 2019)

Sorry die Fotos dienten nur zur Demonstration. Das sind Beläge von einer Avid Bremse. Nicht von der Guide. Meine sind unten immer etwas dünner als oben. Von rechts nach links aber so gut wie gleichstark abgefahren.

Habe jetzt aber leichte Probleme mit dem Bremsdruck. Nach dem entlüften inkl. neuer Beläge habe ich nicht den gewünschten Druck den ich haben möchte. Stellst du den Abstand des  Bremshebel nach dem Entlüften wieder zurück in die Ausgangsstellung (Abstand Bremshebel - Lenkergriff). Und wie weit ist bei dir das Hebelende von der Lenkermitte entfernt.
Gruß
Soul


----------



## Tbuschi (27. Mai 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Sorry die Fotos dienten nur zur Demonstration. Das sind Beläge von einer Avid Bremse. Nicht von der Guide. Meine sind unten immer etwas dünner als oben. Von rechts nach links aber so gut wie gleichstark abgefahren.
> 
> Habe jetzt aber leichte Probleme mit dem Bremsdruck. Nach dem entlüften inkl. neuer Beläge habe ich nicht den gewünschten Druck den ich haben möchte. Stellst du den Abstand des  Bremshebel nach dem Entlüften wieder zurück in die Ausgangsstellung (Abstand Bremshebel - Lenkergriff). Und wie weit ist bei dir das Hebelende von der Lenkermitte entfernt.
> Gruß
> Soul



Sorry die Fotos dienten nur zur Demonstration.
- Dafür bitte kein Sorry, Wichtig ist der Austausch der Info's 

Meine sind unten immer etwas dünner als oben. Von rechts nach links aber so gut wie gleichstark abgefahren.
- Das hört sich nach Guide an einem AL 6.0 an , meine fahren sich auch so ab. Manchmal habe ich innen etwas mehr Belag wie aussen, das ist aber ja eine Nachstellung des Kolbens. Vielleicht tausche ich mal nach einigen Kilometern, wenn ich mal wieder auf dem Bock sitze die Beläge.

Probleme mit dem Bremsdruck.
- da sagst Du was, ich als Hasser der Guide, trotzdem aber Nutzer dieser Bremse , war am Anfang übelst enttäuscht, da ich von einer Shimano BR-8000 XT kam. Ist halt anders das China-Bremschen , 
Die Guide hat es nun etwas in mein Herz geschafft, ganz immer noch nicht, denn nach dem Tausch der Bremshebel auf RSC ist es mir immer noch nicht möglich den Hebel so hinzubekommen, dass nach abgefahrenen Belägen ich den Druckpunkt wieder vom Lenker weg bekomme. Das macht der RSC-Griff nicht, leider.
Den Druckpunkt, der ist bei mir jetzt aber wirklich bei entlüfteter Bremse und neuen Belägen super.
Bin zwar nicht der Werksmechaniker und auch so eher der zwei Linke Hände Fanatiker, doch mit Hilfe von meinem Werksmech @crossy-pietro habe ich schon einige Schlachten entgegen der Guide geschlagen.

- Entlüften wie im Video von SRAM (Hebel nach vorne, viel Klopfen der Leitungen usw), dann noch oben ein paar Tropfen drauf das beim Einschrauben der Schraube das DOT 5.1 rübberläuft.
- Bremsbeläge von Trickstuff und Scheiben tragen für ein besseres Bremsgefühl bei.

Das hat mir erstmal geholfen bei der Guide zu bleiben.
Da sich aber bei den RSC Hebeln nicht der Effekt eingestellt habe den ich wollte und ich diesen wohl nicht umdrehen kann, muss die Bremse nächstes Jahr oder danach sich ein anderes Bike suchen 

wie weit ist bei dir das Hebelende von der Lenkermitte:

Das ist natürlich bei mir unterschiedlich, da kommt es bei mir drauf an, wieviel abgefahren sind meine Beläge, wie viel habe ich die Bremsscheiben schon beansprucht. Dadurch ist der Weg nicht immer derselbe. Somit wäre für Dich ein Vergleich nicht gerade gut, da du andere Bauteile an der Bremse fährst wie ich. 
Wenn Du es aber wissen möchtest, kann ich beim nächsten mal in der Garage mal messen, dauert aber etwas.


----------



## Soulslide (27. Mai 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> immer noch nicht möglich den Hebel so hinzubekommen, dass nach abgefahrenen Belägen ich den Druckpunkt wieder vom Lenker weg bekomme.


Danke erst mal für deine ausgiebige Antwort. 
Bezügl. des Bremsdruck habe ich eine Lösung gefunden, welche aber etwas Tricky ist. Versuche mal beim entlüften alles wie im Video ist zu machen. Nachdem alle schrauben wieder drin sind bitte noch nicht den Bleemadapter abziehen. Bevor ich diesen abziehe öffne ich das Ventil ca. eine Umdrehung und drücke vorsichtig (leichter Druckpunkt) etwas Flüssigkeit im Sattel. Beim zudrehen bitte den Druckpunkt halten. Jetzt solltest du definitiv mehr Druck am Bremshebel verspüren.
Es kann passieren, dass wenn du zuviel eindrückst die Kolben zu dicht an der Scheibe sitzen. Dann einfach wieder etwas lösen und einige Tropfen ablassen, am Sattel direkt in die Spritze. Das ganze ist ein wenig learning by doing. Du kannst ja später immer noch alles wieder nach Anleitung entlüften.
Ich hoffe du hast das einigermaßen Verstand wie ich das meine. Hatte bei einer sehr abgefahrenen Bremse einen guten Druckpunkt hinbekommen.
Nur jetzt nach dem offiziellen entlüften mit neuen Belägen ist es mir zu weich. kann aber sein das es mir auch nur so vorkommt, da ich eine Zeit lang den harten Bremsdruck gewohnt war.


----------



## Soulslide (27. Mai 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> s kann passieren, dass wenn du zuviel eindrückst die Kolben zu dicht an der Scheibe sitzen. Dann einfach wieder etwas lösen und einige Tropfen ablassen, am Sattel direkt in die Spritze.


Der besserer und dosierbarerer Weg den Druck etwas abzulassen sollte evtl. am Bremshebel geschehen.

Hebel waagrecht stellen
Torx-Schraube ganz leicht öffnen bis 1-2 Tropfen Öl auslaufen lassen

Schraube wieder zudrehen. 

Öl direkt abwischen
Prüfen ob die Kolben wieder zurückgehen nach Bremsdruckprüfung.
Evtl. das ganze nochmal wiederholen falls der Druck noch zu groß ist.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. Mai 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Der besserer und dosierbarerer Weg den Druck etwas abzulassen sollte evtl. am Bremshebel geschehen.
> 
> Hebel waagrecht stellen
> Torx-Schraube ganz leicht öffnen bis 1-2 Tropfen Öl auslaufen lassen
> ...



Hey Soulside,

dir auch Danke für die Antworten.
Wenn mir mal der Druck am Hebel nicht ausreicht dann probiere ich den Trick am BleedingEdge Adapter.

Mit dem Überdruck hat mir mein WerksMech schon gesagt, trotzdem ist jeder Tipp eine Hilfe im Umgang mit dem Bike


----------



## Soulslide (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute,
habe gestern wieder meine Sram Guide R komplett neu entlüftet und immer noch Druckpunktprobleme. Ich habe 3 volle Spritzen durch die Leitung gejagt und anschließend laut Videoanweisung die Bremse entlüftet. Folgendes Problem bekomme ich aber nicht behoben.

Der Druckpunkt des Hebels ist eigentlich sehr gut, wenn ich aber längere Zeit den Druckhalte (sehr fest ziehen) gibt der Hebel langsam nach. Das ist für mich eigentlich ein Zeichen das irgendwo noch Luft im System ist. 

Teilweise kam sogar etwas Flüssigkeit oben am Bremshebel (mikro Loch am Ausgleichsbehelter) raus. Druckpunkt ist aber immer noch der selbe.
2 Fragen zum entlüften:

Kann ich am Bremssattel auch einen Unterdruck erzeugen und versuchen dort die Luft raus zuziehen oder kann dort mehr Luft ins System eindringen, da der Bleedadapter nicht so abdichtet (Adapter wird nur eingesteckt, Abdichtung über O-Ring) wie die Anbringung (fest Verschraubt) der Spritze am Bremshebel.
Kann ich den Bremshebel beim erzeugen des Unterdrucks am Bremshebel auch vorsichtig ziehen um die letzten Luftblasen raus zu ziehen oder wird hierdurch auch irgendwie Luft ins System gesaugt. 
Im Video wird der Hebel nur einmal gezogen und auch nur wenn mit der Spritze Druck erzeugt wird.
Ich habe den Hebel auch mehrmals bei Unterdruck gezogen und jedes mal war wieder Luft im System welche ich raus ziehen könnte. Mein Gefühl sagt mir das durch das ziehen des Hebels bei Unterdruck die Luft ins System kam, woher auch immer. (kann mir nur vorstellen das dies über Füllkammer am Hebel passiert.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand kurz erklären wie der Aufbau / Funktion des Hebels funktioniert.

Ich werde heute mal den AGB (Ausgleichsbehälter) öffnen. Eigentlich sollte dieser doch leer sein oder? 

Vielen Dank schon mal.
Grüße  Soul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (28. Mai 2019)

hm... kenne ich jetzt so nicht: ich fahre seit 2008 SRAM (Avid Juicy 7, Avid Elixir 7 Trail und SRAM Guide RS) und hatte dieses "durchziehen" noch nicht.

Das Entlüften auf "die alte Art" ohne BleedingEdge-Anschlüsse ist mit mehr Einzelschritten verbunden, m.M.n. aber "gründlicher", denn hierbei wird speziell eventuelle Luft aus Hebel UND Bremssattel mittels Unterdruck gezogen. Den Hebel lasse ich immer mehrmals (ca. 10x) "flippen" -> hilft. Beim Bremssattel wird u.a. auch das ganze System (durch Ziehen und fixieren des Bremshebels am Griff) vom Geberkolben isoliert und dann der Bremssattel entlüftet.

Vielleicht mal diese "Technik" probieren - gibt's auch auf yt als Video-Anleitung.

(Beim Bleeding-Edge-Sattel meines Bike-Buddys @Tbuschi haben wir aber auch mit der aktuellen Anleitung/Bleeding-Edge-Adapter einen stabilen Druckpunkt hinbekommen.)


----------



## S_Z (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hatte hier ja kürzlich nach Tipps für eine Reifenkombi fürs 2019er Spectral gefragt und wollte noch mal kurz von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.

Habe mich letzlich doch an die Empfehlung aus dem Test von mbr.co.uk gehalten und den Vorderreifen gegen einen DHF 2.5 3C maxterra getauscht, dann noch beide Reifen auf tubeless umgerüstet und bin nach der Runde heute Abend absolut baff, was das für einen Unterschied macht. Bergauf geht das Bike deutlich besser und bergab lässt es sich meinem Eindruck nach auch besser lenken und in die Kurven legen. Hat zumindest für einen PR auf dem Wiesbadener Gravity Trail gereicht ;-). Kann also den DHF als Vorderreifen nur wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## Soulslide (29. Mai 2019)

Kurzes Update zu meinem Bremsdruckproblem. Hatte den AGB geöffnet, sah soweit alles OK aus, habe natürlich kurz die Dichtlippe gesäubert. Anschließend nochmal eine Spritze durch die Leitung gejagt. Jetzt auch am Bremssattel mit Unterdruck die Luft raus gezogen (dabei den Bremshebel mit Gummi am Lenker festgestellt damit der Kolben zu macht). Kam doch noch erheblich Luft aus dem Sattel. (10x Unterdruck erzeugt bis keine Blasen mehr kamen). Anschließend nochmal die Flüssigkeit hin und herschieben. Jetzt oben am Hebel die Luft mit Unterdruck heraus gezogen. Hier kann ich nur sagen, lieber 5x zu viel  ziehn als 1x zu wenig. Ich dachte schon das keine Luft mehr im System ist, nach dem 4. oder 5. ziehen, kam plötzlich wieder eine ganze Ladung Luft aus dem System. Also ruhig etwas mehr Zeit einplanen und alles ein paar mal abklopfen und immer wieder an der Spritze ziehen, wer weiß wo sich die blöde Luft im System überall versteckt hält.


----------



## crossy-pietro (29. Mai 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu meinem Bremsdruckproblem. Jetzt auch am Bremssattel mit Unterdruck die Luft raus gezogen (dabei den Bremshebel mit Gummi am Lenker festgestellt damit der Kolben zu macht). Kam doch noch erheblich Luft aus dem Sattel. (10x Unterdruck erzeugt bis keine Blasen mehr kamen). Anschließend nochmal die Flüssigkeit hin und herschieben. Jetzt oben am Hebel die Luft mit Unterdruck heraus gezogen. Hier kann ich nur sagen, lieber 5x zu viel  ziehn als 1x zu wenig. Ich dachte schon das keine Luft mehr im System ist, nach dem 4. oder 5. ziehen, kam plötzlich wieder eine ganze Ladung Luft aus dem System. Also ruhig etwas mehr Zeit einplanen und alles ein paar mal abklopfen und immer wieder an der Spritze ziehen, wer weiß wo sich die blöde Luft im System überall versteckt hält.



Mein Reden 
Prima - gut gemacht.


----------



## manni1987 (29. Mai 2019)

Servus Leute,

hat jemand das 2019er Canyon Spectral CFR 9.0 SL und kann dazu was sagen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Freischneider (29. Mai 2019)

manni1987 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> hat jemand das 2019er Canyon Spectral CFR 9.0 SL und kann dazu was sagen?
> 
> Danke schonmal



Ich habe eins....auf was bezieht sich deine Frage ?


----------



## manni1987 (29. Mai 2019)

Freischneider schrieb:


> Ich habe eins....auf was bezieht sich deine Frage ?



Wann hast du es denn bekommen? Welche Farbe hast du? Allgemeine Qualität? Rahmen und deine Größe? Ist es 5500€ wert? Wie gut klettert es? 

Hoffe das waren nicht zu viele Fragen 

Danke!


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Mai 2019)

Fährt hier jemand mit 29" an der Front? Suche eigentlich ein 29er Trailbike, jetzt kam mir die Idee das Spectral als Mulletbike aufzubauen. Wäre schön, wenn jemand dazu etwas sagen könnte.

Wie ist die Canyon eigene Sattelstütze? Brauchbar oder lieber auf bewährte Alternativen setzten?


----------



## Soulslide (30. Mai 2019)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wie ist die Canyon eigene Sattelstütze?


Die LEV Si finde ich sehr gut ist aber sehr anfällig wenn du sie im eingefahrenen Zustand hoch hebst hast du leichte Probleme wenn du diese nicht selber warten kannst greife lieber auf eine andere Alternative zurück zu der Iridium kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBadaBoom (30. Mai 2019)

Meine Iridium hat nach ca. 500km angefangen zu kratzen als ob ordentlich Sand reingekommen wäre. Habe dann eine neue von Canyon bekommen. Abgesehen davon bin ich mit ihr soweit zufrieden.
Gibt es auch unter verschiedenen anderen Markennamen am Markt. z.B. hier mit vielen Bewertungen: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...per-sattelstutze-120-mm-150-mm-/rp-prod149024


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Mai 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Die LEV Si finde ich sehr gut ist aber sehr anfällig wenn du sie im eingefahrenen Zustand hoch hebst hast du leichte Probleme wenn du diese nicht selber warten kannst greife lieber auf eine andere Alternative zurück zu der Iridium kann ich nichts sagen.


Danke. Mit Lev und Reverb habe ich eigene Erfahrungen. Ging mir eigentlich um die Iridium.



BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Meine Iridium hat nach ca. 500km angefangen zu kratzen als ob ordentlich Sand reingekommen wäre. Habe dann eine neue von Canyon bekommen. Abgesehen davon bin ich mit ihr soweit zufrieden.
> Gibt es auch unter verschiedenen anderen Markennamen am Markt. z.B. hier mit vielen Bewertungen: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...per-sattelstutze-120-mm-150-mm-/rp-prod149024


Super! Das hilft weiter. Scheint ganz brauchbar zu sein. 

Noch jemand mit 29" an der Front unterwegs?


----------



## Skydive93 (30. Mai 2019)

ist die iridium auch so anfällig wie die reverb auf hochheben am sattel? insbesondere interessant wegen bikepark (sessellift geißkopf)


----------



## Soulslide (31. Mai 2019)

Wie bereits geschrieben ich zerlege Meinl LEV alle 4 Monate da sie sich um ca 1 cm abgesenkt hat.


----------



## Tbuschi (31. Mai 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben ich zerlege Meinl LEV alle 4 Monate da sie sich um ca 1 cm abgesenkt hat.


Ich hab die Senkautomatik natürlich auch....

Traue mich aber nicht an das Zerlegen ....


----------



## Soulslide (1. Juni 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Traue mich aber nicht an das Zerlegen ....


 Wenn Du aus der Nähe von Essen kommst können wir es gemeinsam machen. Du musst aber um die Kartusche zu zerlegen den kleinen Splint aufbohren. Den Splint braucht man später nicht mehr.  Wird bestimmt beim ersten mal ca.2h dauern, so war es bei mir. Jetzt mache ich es in knapp 30 min.
Vielleicht dokumentiere ich meine Wartung nächstes mal mit Fotos und schreibe eine kurze Anleitung,  da man auf 2-3 Dinge achten sollte beim zusammenbaut. Hat mich an Anfang fast 1h gekostet da ich nicht wusste, dass man die Verschlussschraube nicht ganz zu drehen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (1. Juni 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Wenn Du aus der Nähe von Essen kommst können wir es gemeinsam machen. Du musst aber um die Kartusche zu zerlegen den kleinen Splint aufbohren. Den Splint braucht man später nicht mehr.  Wird bestimmt beim ersten mal ca.2h dauern, so war es bei mir. Jetzt mache ich es in knapp 30 min.
> Vielleicht dokumentiere ich meine Wartung nächstes mal mit Fotos und schreibe eine kurze Anleitung,  da man auf 2-3 Dinge achten sollte beim zusammenbaut. Hat mich an Anfang fast 1h gekostet da ich nicht wusste, dass man die Verschlussschraube nicht ganz zu drehen darf.



Das wäre auf jeden Fall mal ne tolle Sache zu sehen wie DU das so zerlegst.

Mit meinem Werks-Mech @crossy-pietro traue ich mich vielleicht dann mal daran.

Danke ;-)


----------



## Soulslide (1. Juni 2019)

Dann sollte eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es noch einige Tips zusammenzustellen.


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. Juni 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Mit meinem Werks-Mech @crossy-pietro traue ich mich vielleicht dann mal daran.



Ich hab Angst...


----------



## JerryBurrito (4. Juni 2019)

JerryBurrito schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz einfach, dass gut zu fotografieren, aber ich denke man kann es erkennen. Der ganze Rahmen scheint verzogen, das schiefe Sattelrohr wohl nur die Konsequenz.
> 
> Am Dienstag hatte ich bei der Hotline angerufen (sehr netter Service), mir wurde ein eins zu eins Tausch vor Ort angeboten oder die Prozedur über den Postweg. Ich habe den Postweg gewählt, aber am Telefon sofort einen neuen Auftrag erstellen lassen für ein neues Rad, sodass der Ersatz nicht erst losgeschickt wird, wenn das defekte Rad in Koblenz ankommt.
> 
> ...



So, ich melde mich jetzt auch nochmal zu Wort um meine Erfahrung mit euch zu teilen, vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem irgendwann mal.

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Tipps (mittige Einspeichung prüfen etc.), die hatten aber leider nichts gebracht, weder beim ersten noch beim zweiten Bike. Beides Bikes waren scheints einfach "schief gearbeitet". Dementsprechend habe ich nochmal eine kleine Odyssee durch die Canyon Servicelandschaft machen müssen, vor allem via Hotline (ohne das im Detail auszuführen, mein Fazit: Ob einem schnell und kundenorientiert geholfen wird kommt einzig und allein darauf an, welchen Servicemitarbeiter man am Telefon erwischt und wie gut bzw. motiviert zu helfen der oder diejenige ist. Ich habe beide Extreme erlebt...).

Nun habe ich dann gestern mein drittes Spectral bekommen. Konnte es leider erst später am Abend und bei eher romantischem Licht aufbauen. Vorbehaltlich einem ausführlicheren Check bei Tageslicht sah das aber schon ziemlich gut und gerade aus, das Problem der ersten beiden Bikes scheint nicht zu bestehen (puh...).

Ein paar Dinge sind mir aber leider dennoch aufgefallen. Zum einen fehlen die S-Haken zum zusammenklippen der Züge vor dem Lenker (an sich wumpe da billig zu kaufen, spricht aber nicht gerade für Sorgfalt seitens Canyon, auch nicht die fehlende Schraube bei der Plastikabdeckung unterm Unterrohr). Dazu hat die Hülle vom Schaltzug einen Knick (wohl durch dämliche Lage vom Lenker beim Transport), sodass sie an der betroffenen Stelle nicht mehr Schwarz, sondern fast weiß bzw. weißlich ist. Und die Schaltung und der gesamte Lauf der Kette ist alles andere als sauber, das ist eigentlich das was mich jetzt am meisten nervt. Ob das mit dem Knick im Kabel zu tun hat weiß ich jetzt nicht, was meint ihr? Bzw. wie schlimm ist so ein Knick tatsächlich?

Eigentlich komme ich mir mittlerweile doof vor wieder da anzurufen, auf der anderen Seite erwarte ich bei einem Bike dieser Preiskategorie etwas anderes. Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, wie reagiert Canyon da? Schicken die einen zu einer Werkstatt, der die Schaltung sauber einstellt (und ggf. den Schaltzug wegen dem Knick tauscht)? An der Einstellung der Schaltung würde ich mich ja noch selber versuchen, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust bei einem neuen Rad direkt den Schaltzug tauschen zu müssen. Und das Bike noch mal hin und her schicken will ich auf jeden fall vermeiden... 

Grüße

PS zu eurer Belustigung: Neben meiner Rechnung und Lieferschein lag auch noch ein englischsprachiges Exemplar dem Karton bei, adressiert an einen Herren in Irland. Irgendwie kriegen die es echt nicht sauber hin..


----------



## Tbuschi (5. Juni 2019)

JerryBurrito schrieb:


> Ein paar Dinge sind mir aber leider dennoch aufgefallen. Zum einen fehlen die S-Haken zum zusammenklippen der Züge vor dem Lenker (an sich wumpe da billig zu kaufen, spricht aber nicht gerade für Sorgfalt seitens Canyon, auch nicht die fehlende Schraube bei der Plastikabdeckung unterm Unterrohr). Dazu hat die Hülle vom Schaltzug einen Knick (wohl durch dämliche Lage vom Lenker beim Transport), sodass sie an der betroffenen Stelle nicht mehr Schwarz, sondern fast weiß bzw. weißlich ist. Und die Schaltung und der gesamte Lauf der Kette ist alles andere als sauber, das ist eigentlich das was mich jetzt am meisten nervt. Ob das mit dem Knick im Kabel zu tun hat weiß ich jetzt nicht, was meint ihr? Bzw. wie schlimm ist so ein Knick tatsächlich?
> 
> Schicken die einen zu einer Werkstatt, der die Schaltung sauber einstellt (und ggf. den Schaltzug wegen dem Knick tauscht)?
> 
> ..



Bisher kam ich mit Canyon immer gut klar und es gibt wie du es beschreibst hilfsbereite und versuchend-hilfsbereite Mitarbeiter.
Hilfe bekam ich aber immer.
Wenn jetzt mal was fehlt und Dir es auffällt einfach anschreiben, bekommen wirst du es auf jeden Fall schätze ich. 


Ist bei Dir die SRAM Eagle verbaut?


----------



## Soulslide (5. Juni 2019)

JerryBurrito schrieb:


> Und die Schaltung und der gesamte Lauf der Kette ist alles andere als sauber, das ist eigentlich das was mich jetzt am meisten nervt


Mit meiner SRAM Eagle GX habe ich bis heute leichte Probleme. Habe schon Stunden damit verbracht das Klackern auf dem 4 oder 5 letzten Ritzel abzustellen. Leider bis dato ohne Erfolg. Entweder bekomme ich das Klackern weg, dann schaltet die Schalung aber nicht mehr sauber durch alle Gänge oder ich habe ein sauberes Schaltverhalten und muss mit dem Klackern in einem Gang leben. Z.Z. lebe ich mit dem Klackern. 
Vielleicht hat hier noch jemand eine Tipp wie ich das Klackern wegbekommen und dennoch ein sauberen Schalten über alle Gänge hinbekomme.
Gruß
Soul


----------



## JerryBurrito (5. Juni 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Bisher kam ich mit Canyon immer gut klar und es gibt wie du es beschreibst hilfsbereite und versuchend-hilfsbereite Mitarbeiter.
> Hilfe bekam ich aber immer.
> Wenn jetzt mal was fehlt und Dir es auffällt einfach anschreiben, bekommen wirst du es auf jeden Fall schätze ich.
> 
> ...



Genau, auf dem CF 7 ist die GX verbaut. 

Du hast schon recht mit den Servicemitarbeitern. Die meisten Gespräche (2 von 3 oder 3 von 4, bin nicht mehr ganz sicher) die ich hatte waren auch positiv, aber dieses eine Gespräch war echt mies. Wenn ich mich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht eh schon Kunde gewesen wäre, sondern z.B. nur eine Frage hätte klären wollen und dann diese Dame ans Rohr gekriegt hätte, hätte ich woanders gekauft. Und das darf aus Canyon Sicht echt nicht sein.

Ich glaube aber wegen der fehlenden S-Haken werd ich mich da nicht mehr melden. Ich muss eh noch Kettenöl und andere Kleinigkeiten bestellen, da kaufe ich die Haken dann einfach mit. Ist zwar irgendwo ärgerlich, aber wegen der 5 Euro will ich da auch nicht nochmal ein Fass aufmachen.



Soulslide schrieb:


> Mit meiner SRAM Eagle GX habe ich bis heute leichte Probleme. Habe schon Stunden damit verbracht das Klackern auf dem 4 oder 5 letzten Ritzel abzustellen. Leider bis dato ohne Erfolg. Entweder bekomme ich das Klackern weg, dann schaltet die Schalung aber nicht mehr sauber durch alle Gänge oder ich habe ein sauberes Schaltverhalten und muss mit dem Klackern in einem Gang leben. Z.Z. lebe ich mit dem Klackern.
> Vielleicht hat hier noch jemand eine Tipp wie ich das Klackern wegbekommen und dennoch ein sauberen Schalten über alle Gänge hinbekomme.
> Gruß
> Soul



Das ist ja interessant. Hast du mal das Schaltauge gecheckt?

Ich habe mich gestern Abend auch nochmal intensiver mit der Schaltung beschäftigt und sie eingestellt, lief dann auch deutlich besser als zu Beginn. Richtig einschätzen kann ich das dann aber erst, wenn ich endlich mal im Gelände unterwegs war. Aber interessant ist, dass ich auch dieses Klackern auf dem (ich glaube) 4. kleinsten Ritzel hab, und das bei einem komplett neuen Rad. Und später habe ich nochmal mit meinem Kumpel telefoniert, der sich zeitgleich mit mir das Spectral bestellt hat. Der hat das Klackern auch, und ebenso auf dem 4. oder 5. kleinsten Ritzel. Möglicherweise ist das einfach bauartbedingt. Wäre cool, falls da aber vielleicht jemand doch einen Tip hat.

Grüße


----------



## Tbuschi (5. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte zwei Termine bei Canyon wegen der Schaltung, 
danach lief die GX wie geschmiert...
Ein Träumchen war das

Dann ein Abriss von Schaltwerk, neues Schaltwerk, neu Einstellen mit meinem " Werks-Mech" und nun wie bei Soulside das Geknatter in den Gänge, er will nicht ein Ritzel runter.
Hoch alles Butter auf den leichtesten Gang nur runter streubt er sich bei einem Ritzel.
Vielleicht muss man sich wirklich ein Schaltaugevermessungsgedöns zu legen bei der GX, aber die Shimano Serie naht


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Juni 2019)

Ne Eagle ohne die Chain Gap Schablone einzustellen is schon mühsam. 
Geht aber. 
Vermutlich is das auch das Problem weswegen die Kette auf einem oder zwei Gängen nicht sauber läuft.


----------



## Soulslide (5. Juni 2019)

Schaut euch auch mal den Abstand (Kettenabstand) des Schaltrörchens am zweitgrößten Ritze an. Bei mir war es so knapp, dass es beim Hochschalten auf das größte Ritzel dieses immer kurz berührt hat. 
Das Klackern bekommst du ja abgestellt indem du den Schalthebel ganz leicht eindrückst (aber nicht Hochschalten). Daran sieht man ja, dass die Kette irgendwo ganz leicht n einem Ritzel am Zahnkranz schleift. Wie gesagt stellst du die Zugspannung stärker ein, Schaltet die GX nicht mehr ordentlich. Ich denke das es bestimmt eine Position geben wird, wo alles wie geschmiert läuft, (Start- und Endposition des Umwerfers, Abstand des Schaltrörchens, Zugspannung) aber ich habe keine Lust mehr weiter Stunden damit zu verbringen. Trainiere lieber mehr Beinkraft um ein Gang tiefer zu schalten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (5. Juni 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> ne Eagle ohne die Chain Gap Schablone einzustellen is schon mühsam.


Danke für die Info, hatte ich fast vergessen das es so etwas ja gibt. Habe es irgendwann mal in einem Video gesehen. Kaufe ich mir noch, 5€.
Hier oder  hier
Es gibt ja genug Seiten. Hoffe das die 5€ gut investiert sind.


----------



## waldi28 (5. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte das Rattern auf dem 4. oder 5. Ritzel mal bei einer 11-fach Schaltung.
Die Kassette war da nicht richtig montiert, so dass der Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Ritzeln nicht gleich war.
Ich hatte damals die Kassette noch einmal demontiert und ordenlich mit Fett und dem richtigen Drehmoment montiert, und das rattern war weg. Könnte möglicherweise auch der Grund bei euch sein.
Einfach mal den Abstand zwischen den Ritzeln mit einer Schiebelehre überprüfen.


----------



## Soulslide (5. Juni 2019)

Hier noch ein nettes Video bei You Tube  wo das einstellen in 4 Schritten erklärt wird. Schritt 3 (Chain Gab Tool) konnte ich nie machen. Der 4te Schritt mit der Zugspannung auf dem mittleren Ritzel, dass war mit bis dato noch nicht so bekannt. Hier könnte man das Knacken endlich beseitigen. Werde es demnächst austesten.
Soweit ich den Typen im Video zu Beginn verstanden habe, sollte bei jeder SRAM-Schaltung ein Tool mit dabei sein. Werde gleich mal bei Canyon anrufen wo meins abgeblieben ist.


----------



## Soulslide (5. Juni 2019)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Abstand zwischen den Ritzeln mit einer Schiebelehre überprüfen.


Auch ein guter Tip, danke werde es mal nachmessen.


waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals die Kassette noch einmal demontiert und ordenlich mit Fett und dem richtigen Drehmoment montiert, und das rattern war weg. Könnte möglicherweise auch der Grund bei euch sein


und testen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Juni 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hier noch ein nettes Video bei You Tube  wo das einstellen in 4 Schritten erklärt wird. Schritt 3 (Chain Gab Tool) konnte ich nie machen. Der 4te Schritt mit der Zugspannung auf dem mittleren Ritzel, dass war mit bis dato noch nicht so bekannt. Hier könnte man das Knacken endlich beseitigen. Werde es demnächst austesten.
> Soweit ich den Typen im Video zu Beginn verstanden habe, sollte bei jeder SRAM-Schaltung ein Tool mit dabei sein. Werde gleich mal bei Canyon anrufen wo meins abgeblieben ist.


Bei Komplettbikes liegt das Tool leider nicht bei. 
Wenn du dir Aftermarket ein Schaltwerk kaufst liegt’s in der Kiste bei.


----------



## Soulslide (5. Juni 2019)

Hab bei meinen Radladen um die Ecke nachgefragt, 12s Kettenschloss und das Chain Gap Tool 5€ bezahlt.  echt nett die Jungs.


----------



## Tbuschi (6. Juni 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hier noch ein nettes Video bei You Tube  wo das einstellen in 4 Schritten erklärt wird. Schritt 3 (Chain Gab Tool) konnte ich nie machen. Der 4te Schritt mit der Zugspannung auf dem mittleren Ritzel, dass war mit bis dato noch nicht so bekannt. Hier könnte man das Knacken endlich beseitigen. Werde es demnächst austesten.
> Soweit ich den Typen im Video zu Beginn verstanden habe, sollte bei jeder SRAM-Schaltung ein Tool mit dabei sein. Werde gleich mal bei Canyon anrufen wo meins abgeblieben ist.



Hey Soulslide, ich hatte bei Canyon da leider kein Glück, es gab welche die haben so ein Ding ergattern können bei Nachfrage.
Ich hab es mir beim zweiten Schaltwerk zu gelegt, da bei jedem Schaltwerk eins dabei ist.

Das Einstellen mit dem Chain Gap war sehr hilfreich, leider kann ich das nicht alleine.
Hast du das allein gemacht.

Sorry habe gerade gesehen das @Colonel Hogan dies auch schon erklärt hat. Hab es jetzt schon getippt.


----------



## Soulslide (6. Juni 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Das Einstellen mit dem Chain Gap war sehr hilfreich, leider kann ich das nicht alleine.
> Hast du das allein gemacht.


Nee leider noch nicht gemacht. Ich denke ich setzte meinen Sohn mit 20 kg Rucksack  auf'm Rücken aufs Bike und stelle es ein.


----------



## JerryBurrito (6. Juni 2019)

Bin gestern das erste Mal mit dem neuen Bike gefahren, meine Herren das hat Spaß gemacht. Schaltung lief mit mir auf dem Bike auch deutlich besser als im "Trockenlauf".

Das Chain Gap Tool will ich mir aber trotzdem noch bestellen, denn da hat noch der ein oder andere Gang geklackert. Denke das geht noch besser. Ich würde allerdings gerne auf Bike-Discount bestellen, da ich noch ein paar andere Sachen mitbestellen will und mit Bike-Discount bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Allerdings steht beim von Bike Discount angebotenen Chain Gap Tool nichts zur Kompatibilität zur GX Eagle, die Herstellerartikelnummer ist aber die gleiche wie bei r2-bike.

Müsste also das identische Teil sein und auch zur GX passen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (6. Juni 2019)

JerryBurrito schrieb:


> Allerdings steht beim von Bike Discount angebotenen Chain Gap Tool nichts zur Kompatibilität zur GX Eagle,


Kannst du kaufen sind identisch. Nur nicht das graue oder weiße Chain Gap Tool kaufen, dass ich nicht für die GX geeignet.


----------



## Flachlaender (7. Juni 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich einfach nur schwarze Folie als Schutz. Hast Du vielleicht einen Link von der 3M matten Folie?
> 
> Mit meiner Folie bin ich nicht so zufrieden, sie löst sich leicht ab und dadurch öfters zu erneuern.
> 
> Danke dir.



Sorry für die verspätete Antwort. http://www.lackprotect.de/348.html dort gibts beispielsweise Matte Folie als Bogen. https://www.creativum-online.de/sho...t-lackiert-500-mm-x-55-mm-x-0-35-mm::609.html oder hier, findest bestimmt auch bei Amazon, einfach mal 3M matte Schutzfolie googlen. Außerdem habe ich mal bei easy frame nachgefragt, da die ja speziell für verschiedene Rahmen zugeschnittene Folien anbieten. Bei der Folie fürs Spectral AL 18&19 ist jedoch angegeben, dass weder die glänzende noch die matte Folie für "stealth" geeignet ist. Laut easy frame ist keine ausreichende Gaftung gegeben und somit würden sie davon abraten. Eine Lösung hierfür ist ihnen auch nicht bekannt, daher wird die 3M Folie wohl auch nicht lange halten und es wird zu den von dir beschriebenden Problem kommen...Ich lebe jetzt einfach mit den Kratzern bzw versuche die Kanten meiner Orthese mit "weichem" Tape abzukleben.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (10. Juni 2019)

Servus zusammen,

melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Hab nun auch die Hebel auf RSC umgeändert. Finde es DEUTLICH besser als die normalen R Hebel.
Um das Thema mit dem Druckpunkt bei Abnutzung der Beläge in den Griff zu bekommen, evtl. hilft dieser kleiner Tipp den ich mal aus diesem Youtube Clip hatte: beim Entlüften die Druckpunkverstellung mittig lassen, dann kann man von hier aus besser nachjustieren. Machen die scheinbar bei Profifahrern, damit diese alles nach Ihren vorlieben einstelln können.





Bzgl. GX, noch ein Tipp von mir: haltet die Kassette ordentlich sauber. Finde die Schaltung reagiert total empfindlich auf Dreck...
Muss aber sagen, hatte NIE das Gefühl das die 100pro läuft...

Nun hätte ich mal wieder paar Fragen:
- Kann man irgendwo die Entlüftungsschraube der Guide Hebel kaufen? Ich habe die nur im Service Kit gefunden... WEder Händler noch SRAM selber können mir eine einzelne Schraube verkaufen.

- Würde nun nach 1000km die Kette wechseln, die Kettenschlösser sind ja Einmalprodukte. Kriegt man die ohne Spezialzange gut auf? Muss man bei der GX bzgl. Kettenlänge was beachten?

- Fährt hier einer die MTB Schuhe von Oneal und kann mir Flats empfehlen? Hab Exustar Flat Pedale aber die Pins sind bissl dicker und irgendwie fehlt mir manchmal der Grip...


----------



## superwutze (10. Juni 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> - Würde nun nach 1000km die Kette wechseln, die Kettenschlösser sind ja Einmalprodukte. Kriegt man die ohne Spezialzange gut auf? Muss man bei der GX bzgl. Kettenlänge was beachten?


vielen dank für das video, kurz und bündig erklärt und super zusammengefasst.

meine gx kette hat damals nach etwa 850km angefangen richtig laut zu werden, ich bin dann auf die x01 kette umgestiegen und das war eine offenbarung. seit über 3500km problemlos und noch kaum dehnung vorhanden. auch die schaltgenauigkeit hat sich dadurch deutlich verbessert. ich hab allerdings bis auf die kassette alles x01. schon allein von der haltbarkeit zahlt sich die x01 kette aus.

das kettenschloss bekommt man mit jeder rohrzange ganz leicht auf. beide enden des verschlusses 90° knicken und mit der zange diagonal ansetzen. geht ganz einfach. ich habe bei der neuen kette gleich viele glieder wie bei der alten genommen und alles hat gepasst.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (10. Juni 2019)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwo die Entlüftungsschraube der Guide Hebel kaufen? Ich habe die nur im Service Kit gefunden... WEder Händler noch SRAM selber können mir eine einzelne Schraube verkaufen.



Mir ist eine mal weg gesprungen und war erst nach einer halbstündigen Suche wieder auffindbar... Daher habe ich mich Mal auf die Suche gemacht und tatsächlich welche gefunden und auf Vorrat gekauft, falls mir das nochmal passiert...
https://www.bike24.de/p1134184.html


----------



## Syndesmosis (11. Juni 2019)

Servus!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Bereifung für mein 2019er Spectral. Der Maxxis Minion DHR II 2,4" ist mir eindeutig zu sticky, würde den gerne gegen was leichteres austauschen. Ich fahre hauptsächlich im Wienerwald auf Forstwegen und Wald-trails. 
Was sind eure Empfehlungen?

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (11. Juni 2019)

Syndesmosis schrieb:


> Ich fahre hauptsächlich im Wienerwald auf Forstwegen und Wald-trails.
> Was sind eure Empfehlungen?


Nimm den Rocket Ron, oder Nobby Nic.
Beide in 2.35.  oder vorn Nobby hinten Rocket.


----------



## superwutze (11. Juni 2019)

Syndesmosis schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Bereifung für mein 2019er Spectral. Der Maxxis Minion DHR II 2,4" ist mir eindeutig zu sticky, würde den gerne gegen was leichteres austauschen. Ich fahre hauptsächlich im Wienerwald auf Forstwegen und Wald-trails.
> Was sind eure Empfehlungen?
> ...


ich fahre ebendort, bei (nahezu) jedem wetter. meistens vorne magic mary soft, hinten nobby nic speedgrip, beide 2,35. derzeit beide mit magic mary und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Tob1as (12. Juni 2019)

Hi,
Ich habe ein spectral 2018 von Canyon Anfang des Jahres neu gekauft.
Im Fox Dämpfer sind noch die DU Gleit-Lager verbaut, von Canyon gibt es nichts anderes laut Support.

Die Einbaubreite ist so gering (ca 17mm) , die Fox Kunststoff-Buchsen mit Bund passen da wenn nur ohne spacer rein?
Hat jemand ein Bild von seinem Fox Dämpfer mit igus Buchsen?
Im Zweifel kaufe ich einfach Huber Buchsen.

Hintergrund ist ein sehr festes unters Lager, und Probleme mit dem unteren Dämpferbolzen.
Die löst sich und zerstört ihr Gewinde, mal sehen was da das Problem ist.


----------



## Syndesmosis (12. Juni 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Nimm den Rocket Ron, oder Nobby Nic.
> Beide in 2.35.  oder vorn Nobby hinten Rocket.





superwutze schrieb:


> ich fahre ebendort, bei (nahezu) jedem wetter. meistens vorne magic mary soft, hinten nobby nic speedgrip, beide 2,35. derzeit beide mit magic mary und bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge, dann werd ich mir mal so nen Nobby in 2,35 zulegen.

Lg


----------



## Soulslide (12. Juni 2019)

Syndesmosis schrieb:


> dann werd ich mir mal so nen Nobby in 2,35 zulegen.


 Dehn habe ich auf meinem alten Hardtail auch gefahren.  Vorn und hinten. 2,35 Tubeless. Hat genug Grip för die Waldwege und kleineren Trails.   Rocket Ron geht schon eher in Richtung Marathon.  nutzt sehr schnell ab.  Magic Mary irrst für deine Verhältnisse wie du sie beschrieben hast zu oversized und sich zu schwer.. Glaubte das du mir denn Nobby ganz gut fahren wirst. 
Gruß Soul.


----------



## Tbuschi (13. Juni 2019)

Syndesmosis schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge, dann werd ich mir mal so nen Nobby in 2,35 zulegen.
> 
> Lg



Servus wie schon andere beschrieben kommst mit dem Nobby bestimmt gut klar, habe auf einem LR's den Nobby in 2,35 hinten und wenn ich dann mal im Gelände ausweichen sollte, vorne den Fat Albert Front in 2,35er bisher ne gute Kombi für Radweg, Gelände und ein paar Pfädchen. Kannst Du Dir ja mal anschauen ob das auch noch was wäre....


----------



## nakami (14. Juni 2019)

moin!
rahmengröße: da ich von canyons website-tool (M) und einem befreundeten canyon-fahrer (L) unterschiedliche empfehlungen bekommen habe... was soll ich beim 2019er spectral 27.5 bevorzugen? ich bin 178cm groß und habe eine schrittlänge von etwa 78-80cm.


----------



## Soulslide (14. Juni 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> rahmengröße:


Das ist immer so ein Thema. Am besten vorbeifahren und es selber testen. Ich 188cm mit 90 SL habe mich für das L entschieden, da ich lieber agiler und verspielter unterwegs bin. 
Wenn du mehr Wert auf Laufruhe legst nimm das L. Liebst du eher das verspielte und agile (aggressivere) Fahren, nimm das M. Bei dir werden auch beide Größen passen, es kommt halt darauf an was du gerne mit dem Bike machen möchtest. Mehr für Touren dann L, mehr für Trails und sehr sportliche Fahrweise, dann M.


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Juni 2019)

Mehr für Touren und passives Biken - nimm M. Für aggressives, schnelles Fahren: L


----------



## Soulslide (14. Juni 2019)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Mehr für Touren und passives Biken - nimm M. Für aggressives, schnelles Fahren: L


Ichbin bis dato immer davon ausgegangen:
Kleineres Bike aggressivere und wendige Fahrweise.
Größeres Bike tourentauglicher (aufrechtere Sitzposition) evtl. mehr Sicherheit beim Bergabfahren, (größerer Radstand, ruigeres fahren).
Ich habe mir das kleinere L anstatt XL geholt damit ich aggressiver und verspielter die Downhills fahren kann. Das Rad reagiert schneller. Kann sein das ich mich da irre aber ich bin mit meiner Entscheidung sehr zufrieden.
Gruß
Soul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakami (14. Juni 2019)

Mh, also sowas in die Richtung von @Soulslide habe ich bisher allgemein bei Rahmen vernommen - kleiner (wendig und mehr Spaß) vs größer (sichereres Gefühl, leichter schnell zu fahren).

Eine Problemstelle ist anscheinend die Sattelstütze, da man diese irgendwie ggfs die nicht hoch/niedrig genung einstellen kann.
Bei dem video hier ab 3:00 wird das angesprochen.





Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich nicht so richtig verstehe, was sie da erklären wollen. "This is a L. [...] someone who rode it, was 5'10 (=178cm) and he couldn't get the sattle low enough. [...] If you're short or have a large torso, you wouldn't want to ride a medium. The sizing is really good on the L."
Erst war das L für jemanden mit 5'10/178cm unpassend, weil er den Sattel nicht niedrig genug bekommen hat. Dann wiederrum argumentiert der Moderator (5'11/180cm groß) dafür sich das L zu holen, weil es von der Größe (allgemein) gut sein soll... Versteh es nicht so ganz...?


----------



## Soulslide (14. Juni 2019)

Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass der Rahme bei M natürlich kleiner ist und du die Sattelstütze dementsprechend weiter draußen hast. Also bei eingefahrener Sattelstütze den Sattel nicht so weit runter bekommst. Bei Rahmengröße L ist die Stütze weiter drin und ich denke mal bei eingefahrener Stütze der Sattel auch tiefer. Ob sich das ganze beim Fahren bemerkbar macht, da der Rahmen ja auch entsprechend größer ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. 
Bei meiner Größe und SL  (188/90) habe ich bei meinem L Rahmen die Stütze max. draußen damit ich beim normalen fahren eine gut Position habe. Im Downhill reichen mir die 150mm Weg nach unten aus. Wenn ich aber im Park bin oder nur größere Sprünge mache, stelle ich die Position sowieso tiefer ein.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (14. Juni 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> eine schrittlänge von etwa 78-80cm.


M, bei L geht der Sattel nicht tief genug. Hab eine Schrittlänge von 84, ein Spectral in L und die Sattelstütze komplett drinnen. Beine dürften kein cm kürzer sein. Du scheinst (wie ich) kurze Beine für deinen Körper zu haben.


----------



## Soulslide (15. Juni 2019)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Du scheinst (wie ich) kurze Beine für deinen Körper zu habe


Nein bei mir hätte ein XL sehr gut gepasst SL von 90. Ich habe mich aber für das L entschieden, da mir das XL wie ein Giraffenbike vorkam.  War auch nicht so wendig.  Ich wollte es lieber etwas kleiner haben.


----------



## reAlly (17. Juni 2019)

Hi, 

Ich bin Chris und komme aus der Nähe von Frankfurt Main.
Ich habe jetzt mein ersehntes AL 6.0 erhalten  Nach der Bestellung und dem Schock der Bestätigung zu Ende August, war die Freude und Unglauben natürlich deutlich erhöht als ich letzte Woche wie aus dem Nichts die Versandbestätigung bekam .
Es ist mein erstes Bike in der Kategorie  sowohl vom Fahrrad als auch vom Preis, ging vorher als Studi eben nicht .
So meine erste Frage zum Fahrwerk, wenn ich die Gabel auf firm stelle, ist die wirklich sacken steif, beim dpx2 Performance hinten ist es allerdings nicht so. Er wird zwar etwas steifer gefühlt und man hört auch nicht mehr dieses Pumpen beim tiefen einfedern, er lässt sich aber noch deutlich einfedern wenn man wippt oder auf den Sattel drückt. 
Ist das normal so, oder hat der nen Fehler? Ich bin nur durch die Unterschiede etwas verwirrt und mir fehlt es an Vergleich und Ahnung

Grüße


----------



## hg2 (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen hat jemand ein Bild von einem Spectral WMN 2xs suche für meinen Sohn ein Bike und habe gesehen dass es das wmn auch in 2xs gibt. Super wäre es wenn auch eine Person neben dem Bike steht damit man die Proportionen sehen kann. Auch eine Grössenangabe der Person hilft.

Danke


----------



## Soulslide (18. Juni 2019)

Kurze Rückmeldung zu bezügl. des Klackern auf dem 4-5 letzten Ritzel. Nach Erneuerung meiner Kette, (2500km extrem gelängt) (habe mir aber direkt die X01 für 44€ inkl. Porto gekauft) in diesem Zuge habe ich auch kurzerhand den Schaltzug erneuert, (musste nicht sein) habe ich sehr lange (gefühlt 3-4h) die Schaltung komplett neu eingestellt. Ich habe mich strickt an die Vorgehensweise gehalten:

Bestimmung der unteren Endlage
Schaltzug unter leichtem Zug festschrauben
Bestimmung der oberen Endlage
Zugspannung einstellen
Abstandseinstellung des Schaltröllchens zum größten Ritzel (mit GAP Schablone)
Zu Beginn hatte ich komischerweise immer das Problem, dass die Kette entweder im mittleren Bereich zwei Gänge übersprungen hat oder (nach Anpassung der Zugspannung) im unteren Bereich nicht mehr richtig geschaltet hat. Ich dachte schon das mein Schaltwerk oder Schaltauge leicht krumm ist. Nach vielem hin und her (Neubestimmung der Endlage sowie Spannung des Schaltzuges beim festschrauben) habe ich dann endlich ein gute Position gefunden wo die Schaltung ein sehr gute Schaltverhalten zeigt und endlich das blöde Klackern auf dem 4 Ritzel (von unten) weg ist. Hoffe das ich jetzt erst einmal für lange Zeit ruhe habe.

Also für alle die diese Problem haben, man bekommt es tatsächlich beseitigt. Man sollte aber auch viel Geduld mitbringen, da es etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen kann die perfekte Schalteinstellung zu finden.

Lieben Gruß
Soulslide


----------



## Narfelchen (18. Juni 2019)

zu Hilfe... mich hat nun nach gut 3000km doch nochmal das olle Sitzrohrquietschen der KS Lev am AL7.0 2018 ereilt. Ich würde sagen Endstadium. Ich habe unzählige Tipps aus dem Thread probiert. Ich hatte es die ersten km in den Griff bekommen mit dem Tropfen Fett auf der Stirnseite der Madenschraube, aber jetzt ist es zurück und das mit neuer Wucht. Es ist ungelogen (ok vielleicht ein bisschen) so laut dass man sich beim gemeinsamen Klettern auf ner Asphaltstrecke kaum unterhalten kann und ich würde sagen so manche Polizeistreife verdächtigt mich der Tierquälerei weil's klingt als würd ich nen Frosch würgen. Was ich bisher getan habe:

- versucht es zu ignorieren
- die Schraube an der Stirnseite gefettet
- den Drehmoment testweise leicht über 4Nm oder unter 4Nm angezogen
- das Gewinde von Innen mit einer Zahnbürste gereinigt
- mit Loctite
- Loctite nur halb und Fett am ersten Drittel des Gewindes
- gar kein Fett, kein Loctite

Alles was ich versuche endet mit dem Knarzen nach spätestens 100m klettern. Ich konnte es auch zweifelsfrei lokalisieren weil ich fürs Tretlager und den kompletten Sattel frischen Service gemacht habe. Ich vermute momentan es ist Staub/Sand im/am Gewinde ganz hinten. Ich habe auch noch nirgendwo Infos gefunden wie das Ding überhaupt innen aussieht und traue mich nicht dieses Gummiding abzumachen, weil das scheinbar nur geklebt ist. Ich vermute aber Staub/Sand innen.

Irgendjemand noch ne Idee? Ich wusste echt nicht dass das so nerven kann.


----------



## Skydive93 (18. Juni 2019)

hg2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen hat jemand ein Bild von einem Spectral WMN 2xs suche für meinen Sohn ein Bike und habe gesehen dass es das wmn auch in 2xs gibt. Super wäre es wenn auch eine Person neben dem Bike steht damit man die Proportionen sehen kann. Auch eine Grössenangabe der Person hilft.
> 
> Danke



hab mich lange mit dem Thema 2xs beschäftigt. Es ist letztendlich das xs geworden, da die unterschiede sher marginal sind. Freundin ist 1.52 mit sl 69 70 und das passt sehr gut. die 125 dropper passt auch 
ich such mal noch bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (18. Juni 2019)

Da habe ich zum Thema was geschrieben + Bild. Post auf seite 101 wenn ich mich ned irre


Skydive93 schrieb:


> mal ein paar worte bezüglich Geo von mir zum spectral wmn cf 7.0 in Größe XS, da man im Internet dazu 0 gefunden hat... Vlt ist das für den ein oder anderen interessant
> 
> Freundin ist 1.52 mit Schrittlänge 70.
> 
> ...


----------



## hg2 (18. Juni 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Da habe ich zum Thema was geschrieben + Bild. Post auf seite 101 wenn ich mich ned irre


Ah super danke das hilft schon mal.
Trotzdem wäre es super wenn noch  jemand ein Bild eines AL 2xs hat.
Da ich wirklich das kleinste brauche was es gibt.


----------



## Lacoon (18. Juni 2019)

Hab in einigen Tests gelesen, dass das Sitzrohr sehr hoch ist und manche da Probleme bekommen. Ich bin 180cm und SL 86cm und würde gerne das L nehmen. Wird das passen oder lieber M? Testen leider nicht möglich da ich 500km entfernt wohne. Oder jemand aus Bern hier mit nem Spectral in L  ?


----------



## Skydive93 (18. Juni 2019)

hg2 schrieb:


> Ah super danke das hilft schon mal.
> Trotzdem wäre es super wenn noch  jemand ein Bild eines AL 2xs hat.
> Da ich wirklich das kleinste brauche was es gibt.



schau dir mal die geo genau an. 
sitzrohr is gleich. einziger unterschied 150 anstatt 140 gabel und ca 6 mm mehr reach
also wirst aufn foto nicht so viel mehr sehen


----------



## BigBadaBoom (18. Juni 2019)

Lacoon schrieb:


> Ich bin 180cm und SL 86cm und würde gerne das L nehmen. Wird das passen oder lieber M?


Bin 1 cm größer und SL von 84. L passt gerade so von der SL her und ich fühle mich wohl drauf.


----------



## Lacoon (18. Juni 2019)

Danke, das klingt doch gut. Gibt einfach zuviel Auswahl.... YT Jeffsy, Last Glen, Cube 150, Radon Slide... wie soll man sich da entscheiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS88LA (19. Juni 2019)

@Lacoon auf das Bauchgefühl hören


----------



## michi the 3rd (19. Juni 2019)

Hallo Lacoon!
Ich bin 181-182cm groß und habe ne SL von 86cm (oder waren es 88cm?). Habe mich für das L entschieden. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es die richtige Wahl war. Das Bike finde ich im ersten Moment nicht ganz so drehfreudig, bin es aber auch erst zweimal gefahren. Vielleicht hängt es auch mit der Lenkerbreite zusammen (hatte noch nie so ein breites Teil in der Hand). Die Federung passt auch noch net und andere Bremsen müssen ebenfalls noch drauf. Bergauf geht es super.
Bei mir ist bei der Sattelstütze noch 1cm Luft...
Wenn du eher auf Verspieltheit Wert legst, dann nimm das M. Wenn Touren im Fokus stehen, dann L.
Cheers


----------



## reAlly (23. Juni 2019)

Hi,
Ich habe nach einer Woche Betrieb meines al 6.0 diese merkwürdige Oberfläche auf meiner dt swiss m1900 entdeckt. Es geht um die hintere Felge. Die vorne schaut von der Oberfläche her ganz normal aus. Die Oberfläche ist über den ganzen Umfang so rissig. Normal schaut das für mich irgendwie nicht aus oder? 
Ich fahre die Räder tubeless mit 1,5 bar und mit 75kg bin ich nun auch kein Brocken . 

Sollte ich die Felge reklamieren oder sieht die nächste nach 130km wieder so aus? Reinigungsmittel oder sonstiges wurde auch nicht verwendet. 

Grüße


----------



## el martn (24. Juni 2019)

Das ist normal. Kommt vom Biegevorgang und von der Oberflächenvergütung.
Alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Wastl23 (24. Juni 2019)

Mir ist gestern folgendes bei meinem 2019er Spectral mit DT Swiss M1900 und Eagle GX aufgefallen. Bei abmontiertem Hinterrad kann man die Eagle Kassette ohne Werkzeug abnehmen und hat damit den Freilauf vom XD-Driver geöffnet (in der Kassette der eine Teil vom Driver und am Laufrad der andere). Kann mir jemand bitte bestätigen, dass das so sein soll? Werden die DT-Swiss XD-Driver wirklich nur durch den Druck im eingebauten Zustand zusammengehalten?


----------



## Soulslide (24. Juni 2019)

Wastl23 schrieb:


> ohne Werkzeug abnehmen und hat damit den Freilauf vom XD-Driver geöffnet


Normalerweise benötigst du um eine Kassette zu wechseln immer eine Kettenpeitesche und das entsprechende Tool um die Kassette abzudrehen. Bei meinem 2018 AL6.0 mit der M1900 Felge ist das auch so. Die Kassette muss man auch wieder fest draufschrauben. Kann es mir bildlich gar nicht vorstellen. Dann muss bei dir ja der gesamte Verschluss weg sein. Bei der XD Aufnahme drehe ich den gesamte Kranz auf den Freilauf, ist etwas anders als beim Shimano Freilauf.
Schick doch mal ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Wastl23 (24. Juni 2019)

Verschraubt ist die Kassette schon, weshalb sich auch nicht die Kassette vom gesamten XD Driver löst, sondern diesen beim Abziehen öffnet. Um die Kassette zu wechseln, müsste man schon Kettenpeitsche und co. verwenden. Ich stelle am Abend mal ein Bild rein.

So kann man sich das ganze vorstellen:

Video

Nur die M1900 haben ja keine "Star Ratchet Hubs", deshalb die Frage, ob das bei DT Swiss grundsätzlich so ist?


----------



## el martn (24. Juni 2019)

Ja, ist (fast) normal. Ist nur zusammen gesteckt und “klemmt“ leicht mit dem äußeren Ring/Anschlag. Bei dir leider etwas zu wenig...


----------



## Wastl23 (24. Juni 2019)

So sieht das dann geöffnet aus. Die Kassette muss bewusst entfernt werden und fällt nicht ab, selbst wenn man das Laufrad daran aufhebt. Beim Montieren klickt sie wieder ein.


----------



## Kami1 (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

Hat einer von euch ein Spectral AL in „Infraraw“? 
Wenn ja, ist der Rahmen einfach blank oder nochmal mit Klarlack überzogen? 

Danke schon mal. 

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (26. Juni 2019)

Klarlack (auch matt) ist immer drauf!


----------



## dome23_650b (26. Juni 2019)

Wastl23 schrieb:


> So sieht das dann geöffnet aus. Die Kassette muss bewusst entfernt werden und fällt nicht ab, selbst wenn man das Laufrad daran aufhebt. Beim Montieren klickt sie wieder ein.



ist ganz normal so bei DT Swiss Naben, egal ob pawl oder ratchet. Macht den Service deutlich einfacher und ich finds super


----------



## imarv (27. Juni 2019)

Bei meinem Spectral Al 6.0 2018 hat sich der Schnellspanner hinten gelöst, hatte ihr das auch schon mal oder habe ich ihn bei der Montage einfach nicht fest genug angezogen?

VG

Marv


----------



## Soulslide (27. Juni 2019)

Ich denke du meinst den Boost am Hinterrad.
Meiner war auch nicht richtig befestigt habe ich nach ca 300 km richtig festgezogen da sich das Hinterrad leicht gelöst hatte überprüfen alle deine Schrauben am Rad weil bei mir waren viele lose


----------



## imarv (27. Juni 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich denke du meinst den Boost am Hinterrad.
> Meiner war auch nicht richtig befestigt habe ich nach ca 300 km richtig festgezogen da sich das Hinterrad leicht gelöst hatte überprüfen alle deine Schrauben am Rad weil bei mir waren viele Lose


Okay, bei mir war es genau das. Danke für die info.


----------



## Soulslide (27. Juni 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> bei der Montage einfach nicht fest genug angezogen?


Ziehe die Steckachse sehr fest, diese löst sich gerne etwas während der Fahrt. Ich hatte meine beim zweiten mal auch wieder zu  leicht angezogen. Hatte sich im Laufe der nächsten 150km wieder leicht gelöst. Danach richtig fest angezogen und gut ist.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. Juni 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Bei meinem Spectral Al 6.0 2018 hat sich der Schnellspanner hinten gelöst, hatte ihr das auch schon mal oder habe ich ihn bei der Montage einfach nicht fest genug angezogen?
> 
> VG
> 
> Marv



Bei mir war es am Anfang auch so, habe dann auf das Gewinde etwas Carbonpaste drauf geschmiert und sie gut fest gezogen, jetzt hält sie perfekt und macht keine Mucken.
Wie soulslide schon erwähnt, beim Spectral sollte man alle Schrauben im Auge habe, also prüfen, und vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Schraube mit Schraubensicherung versehen.


----------



## Stefan79 (28. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## superwutze (28. Juni 2019)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Die 170er Reverb passt 1A und kann sogar komplett im Sattelrohr versenkt werden.


hallo!

ich habe die 150er reverb bei meinem cf 9.0 pro 2018 größe m vorletzte woche durch eine 170er ersetzt. dank connectamajic 5 minuten. bei mir passt sie allerdings nicht komplett rein, am letzten cm steht sie unten an (ich habe sie aber ohnehin 3cm heraußen, ich wollte es einfach nur wissen). dein problem könnte daher von einem verkanten kommen. zieh die stütze doch mal weit heraus und klemme sie dann fest, wenn sie dann auch noch probleme macht liegt es nicht an der klemmung. meine beiden sind mit 6Nm geklemmt und haben nie probleme gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan79 (28. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## superwutze (28. Juni 2019)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> danke für deinen Tipp, ich zitieren mich dahingehend einmal selbst ;-)
> 
> "verschiedene Einschubtiefen wurden getestet (von voll versenkt bis Mindesteinschubtiefe)"


tja, wer lesen kann ist eben klar im vorteil 
sorry. da hab ich zu rasch geantwortet.


----------



## BL110 (28. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mal wieder ein paar Fragen.

1.Mein Hinterbau quietscht laut. Reicht hier einfach mal auseinander bauen gut reinigen und fetten?

2. Kann ich des Pressfit lager gegen ein Holowtech 2 Lager austauschen? Ich Denke das es leider nicht geht.


----------



## Lupinsche (29. Juni 2019)

Ich habe ein 2018 AL 6.0 mit DT Swiss Spline 1900 Rädern. Ich versuche gerade

die exakte Nabe zu identifizieren (350, 370, 2xx, ....)
um das korrekte Montagekit von DT Swiss zu besorgen.
Ich muss die Endanschläge abnehmen und wieder sauber aufpressen, da pfeift es und wackelt.
Kann jemand helfen / Tip geben?


----------



## frechehex (30. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zusammen 
ich hab auf mein Spectral CF von 2018 ne Shimano XT Bremse montiert. Die hintere Bremse funktioniert einwandfrei, vorne leider nicht. Auf der  Bremsscheibe wird auf 0,3 mm nicht gebremst. Dadurch funktioniert diese auch nicht richtig, es ruckelt. 
Ich hab den Adapter erneuert, Bremsbeläge getauscht. Es hat sich nix verändert. 
Hat jemand von Euch ne Idee was das Problem sein kann? 
Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe und Tipps.


----------



## IRONMANq (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
hat jemand schon mal ein kleineres Kettenblatt 28T oder sogar 26T am Spectral verbaut?

Geht um ein Spectral WMN CF 7.0.
Verbaut ist dort die Truvativ Stylo 6K DUB mit aktuell 30T Kettenblatt

Welches genau müsste ich besorgen/ ist kompatibel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpini (1. Juli 2019)

frechehex schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> ich hab auf mein Spectral CF von 2018 ne Shimano XT Bremse montiert. Die hintere Bremse funktioniert einwandfrei, vorne leider nicht. Auf der  Bremsscheibe wird auf 0,3 mm nicht gebremst. Dadurch funktioniert diese auch nicht richtig, es ruckelt.
> Ich hab den Adapter erneuert, Bremsbeläge getauscht. Es hat sich nix verändert.
> Hat jemand von Euch ne Idee was das Problem sein kann?
> Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe und Tipps.


----------



## Alpini (1. Juli 2019)

Was meinst du mit "auf 0,3 mm wird nicht gebremst" kannst du ein Bild machen?


----------



## frechehex (1. Juli 2019)

Alpini schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "auf 0,3 mm wird nicht gebremst" kannst du ein Bild machen?


Ich hab das Problem gefunden. Ich hatte die Bremse nicht richtig eingebremst. Hab das heute gemacht und die Bremskraft ist voll da. 
Danke.


----------



## BL110 (1. Juli 2019)

Meine lev si fährt nichtmehr ganz aus.
Am Anfang hat sie immer gut geknallt wenn sie oben war, aber seit kurzem knallt sie nicht mehr.
Weiß wer was ich machen kann?


----------



## Tbuschi (2. Juli 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Meine lev si fährt nichtmehr ganz aus.
> Am Anfang hat sie immer gut geknallt wenn sie oben war, aber seit kurzem knallt sie nicht mehr.
> Weiß wer was ich machen kann?



Wenn es geht dann den Druck erhöhen, oder leider einen Service durchführen / durchführen lassen.
Es gibt auch Videos zum Selbst-Service .


----------



## BL110 (2. Juli 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Wenn es geht dann den Druck erhöhen, oder leider einen Service durchführen / durchführen lassen.
> Es gibt auch Videos zum Selbst-Service .




Ich würde den Service selber machen.
Könntest du ein Video verlinken?


----------



## Soulslide (2. Juli 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Videos zum Selbst-Service


Ein Video wo gezeigt wird wie die Kartusche zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut wird würde mich auch mal interessieren. Habe lange gesucht und noch keines gefunden.
Bitte nicht wie man die Stütze wartet,  Dead ist nicht das Problem.  Die Druckkartusche muss zerlegt werden. Dafür warte ich die dankbar. Ich wollte nämlich demnächst ein kleines Video erstellen wenn ich meine LEV Si demnächst zerlege.  Hat nach 2 Monaten schon wieder etwas Spiel nach unten. Ca. 6-8mm.


----------



## Tbuschi (2. Juli 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Service selber machen.
> Könntest du ein Video verlinken?


Oh sorry, dachte hier im Thread hätte @Soulslide schon eins eingefügt, dass hatte ich so im Kopf.

Wie er ja schreibt möchte er das noch tun. Da war ich wohl zu früh. Sorry 

Ich habe meine LevSi zum Service abgegeben. Muss aber sagen das dies nicht immer lange von Dauer ist wenn sie wieder bei mir im Gebrauch ist.
Wollte hier keine falsche Hoffnung aufkommen lassen.


----------



## Tbuschi (2. Juli 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ein Video wo gezeigt wird wie die Kartusche zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut wird würde mich auch mal interessieren. Habe lange gesucht und noch keines gefunden.
> Bitte nicht wie man die Stütze wartet,  Dead ist nicht das Problem.  Die Druckkartusche muss zerlegt werden. Dafür warte ich die dankbar. Ich wollte nämlich demnächst ein kleines Video erstellen wenn ich meine LEV Si demnächst zerlege.  Hat nach 2 Monaten schon wieder etwas Spiel nach unten. Ca. 6-8mm.



Sorry, hatte da an Dich gedacht wegen dem Video


----------



## Soulslide (2. Juli 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Ich habe meine LevSi zum Service abgegeben.


Was kostet denn so ein Service immer? Soweit ich weiß wechseln die immer die gesamte Kartusche aus, da man diese angeblich nicht warten kann / darf.
Das ganze ist eigentlich nicht so schwer, wenn man weiß worauf man zu achten hat, speziell beim Zusammenbau. Wichtig beim erste mal ist das Ausbohren des Sicherungssplints an der Kartusche. Diesen benötigt man später nicht mehr. Wie bereits geschrieben, wenn ich meine das nächste mal zerlege werde ich es einmal aufzeichnen und etwas zusammenschneiden und anschließend posten oder einen YouTube Link einstellen. Kann aber noch etwas dauern. Habe mal wieder große Probleme mit meiner scheiß hinteren Guide R Bremse. Bekommen sie nie richtig entlüftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (2. Juli 2019)

Gerade festgestellt, dass sich die Schraube des Horstlinks auf der Nichtantriebseite meines 2018er Spectral CF8.0 nicht mehr mit den geforderten 17 Nm anziehen lässt, sonder freidreht. Das Innengewinde am Hinterbau ist defekt. Mal sehen, wie Canyon auf meine Anfrage reagiert. Kommt wohl nur ein Austausch des Hinterbaus in Frage...


----------



## Tbuschi (3. Juli 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Was kostet denn so ein Service immer? Soweit ich weiß wechseln die immer die gesamte Kartusche aus, da man diese angeblich nicht warten kann / darf.
> Das ganze ist eigentlich nicht so schwer, wenn man weiß worauf man zu achten hat, speziell beim Zusammenbau. Wichtig beim erste mal ist das Ausbohren des Sicherungssplints an der Kartusche. Diesen benötigt man später nicht mehr. Wie bereits geschrieben, wenn ich meine das nächste mal zerlege werde ich es einmal aufzeichnen und etwas zusammenschneiden und anschließend posten oder einen YouTube Link einstellen. Kann aber noch etwas dauern. Habe mal wieder große Probleme mit meiner scheiß hinteren Guide R Bremse. Bekommen sie nie richtig entlüftet.



Bisher ging das alles auf Gewährleistung über Canyon.

Muss ich dann mal sehen was so ein Service kostet, wird dann Ende diesen oder Anfang nächsten Jahres werden. Muss man sich dann auch mal einen ausguggen der das dann macht 

Hör mir auf mit der Guide, ist echt ein Krampf mit der Bremse....
Bisher ging es bei mir gut und ich konnte durch das Entlüften im altmodischen Stil, also Avid, das beste Ergebnis mit Hilfe erzielen.






Obwohl ich die Bleeding Edge Technologie habe.
Geduld steht hinten wirklich im Vordergrund.
Die Hebel lasse ich nicht gemessen am Lenker sondern komplett aufgedreht abstehen.

Beim nächsten Entlüften ( Wechsel auf RSC ) probiere ich noch die Druckpunkteinstellung mittig zu setzen und dann das Entlüften zu beginnen


----------



## MyChaOS (3. Juli 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Entlüften ( Wechsel auf RSC ) probiere ich noch die Druckpunkteinstellung mittig zu setzen und dann das Entlüften zu beginnen



Das dachte ich mir auch schon, sag Mal ob das klappt. Meine ist jetzt Grad ganz brav, und hat weder Fading noch wandert der Druckpunkt extrem. Aber das entlüften hat gedauert und versuche gekostet, Und ich hab auch trotz bleeding edge mit der alten Methode bessere Ergebnisse.

Naja wahrscheinlich kommt die Guide bald ehh runter....


----------



## Soulslide (7. Juli 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte da an Dich gedacht wegen dem Video



So habe heute meine erste Videowartung gedreht. Na aj das Ergebnis kann sicherlich besser sein, vor allem sind mir nicht immer die richtigen Werkzeugbezeichnungen eingefallen. Ich denke aber das jeder der die Szenen sieht genau weiß was ich meine und worum es geht.
Also hier der Link zur Wartung / Service an der Kartusche der LEV Si. Andere Kartuschen sind bestimmt ähnlich aufgebaut. Die Dropzone z.B. ist zu 95% identisch. Hier gibt es allerdings kein Ventil für eine Gabelpumpe, aber da kann man sich auch anders behelfen. 
Schreibt mir mal wie schlecht ich war....   .

Kind Shock LEV Si Kartusche warten





Gruß
Soul


----------



## Tbuschi (7. Juli 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Schreibt mir mal wie schlecht ich war....   .
> 
> Kind Shock LEV Si Kartusche warten



Ich finde erstmal toll das Du es überhaupt gemacht hast.

Schlecht kann man doch gar nicht sagen, wenn man anderen eine Hilfe gibt es mal selbst zu probieren.
Toll, könnte mir vorstellen, da mich auch mal ran zu trauen.

Damit Du jetzt keinen Höhenflug bekommst, die Kameraeinstellung könnte vielleicht an einigen Stellen besser sein


----------



## Soulslide (7. Juli 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> die Kameraeinstellung könnte vielleicht an einigen Stellen besser sein


Da gebe ich dir recht,  aber das habe ich auch erst beim anschauen gesehen und keine Lust mehr gehabt es neu aufzunehmen.  
Das erste mal wird es immer etwas länger dauern.
Übrigens ich habe meine Bremsen noch mal entlüftet und den Bremshebel ziemlich mittig gelassen.  Außerdem habe ich die Flüssigkeit nicht immer hin und her gedrückt sondern mehr mit Unterdruck gearbeitet soll heißen auf der einen Seite Unterdruck erzeugt und dann vorsichtig von der anderen Seite leicht nach gedrückt. Habe dadurch bedeutend mehr Luft raus bekommen. Nachdem das System wieder geschlossen war und der Bremshebel weiter vom Lenkergriff eingestellt wurde hatte ich eine deutlich strafferen Bremswirkung.


----------



## reAlly (8. Juli 2019)

Hi, 

ich wollte bei meinem spectral al 6.0 jetzt auch die Lager im Dämpfer gegen die gelobten Huber Bushings tauschen, da sich bei mir auch die Schrauben lösen und auf Grund der guten Erfahrungen. Bei mir sieht die Einbausituation nun so aus. Links und rechts neben dem Dämpfer ist jeweils eine Scheibe. Dann habe ich innen eine Metallbuchse im Dämpfer und dann dann dass Lager mit dem rosa ptfe dazwischen. Was tausche ich denn nun wie aus? Bleibt die Metallbuchse im Dämpfer, tausche ich Buchse und Metall Lager gegen 1 Kunststoff Lager und nutze die Schraube als Welle? Ich bin etwas überfragt muss ich gestehen 

Grüße


----------



## solo010 (8. Juli 2019)

reAlly schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte bei meinem spectral al 6.0 jetzt auch die Lager im Dämpfer gegen die gelobten Huber Bushings tauschen, da sich bei mir auch die Schrauben lösen und auf Grund der guten Erfahrungen. Bei mir sieht die Einbausituation nun so aus. Links und rechts neben dem Dämpfer ist jeweils eine Scheibe. Dann habe ich innen eine Metallbuchse im Dämpfer und dann dann dass Lager mit dem rosa ptfe dazwischen. Was tausche ich denn nun wie aus? Bleibt die Metallbuchse im Dämpfer, tausche ich Buchse und Metall Lager gegen 1 Kunststoff Lager und nutze die Schraube als Welle? Ich bin etwas überfragt muss ich gestehen
> 
> Grüße



Du musst aus dem Dämpfer alles komplett entfernen und dann das Kunststoffgleitlager entsprechend einpressen. Dann kommt links und rechts jeweils die Dämpferbuchsen noch drauf. Anders wäre es auch gar nicht passend.


----------



## reAlly (8. Juli 2019)

Das hatte ich mir dann bei genauere Überlegung dann auch gedacht. Stand irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. Schon peinlich für nen Ingenieur, aber passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (8. Juli 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht,  aber das habe ich auch erst beim anschauen gesehen und keine Lust mehr gehabt es neu aufzunehmen.
> Das erste mal wird es immer etwas länger dauern.
> Übrigens ich habe meine Bremsen noch mal entlüftet und den Bremshebel ziemlich mittig gelassen.  Außerdem habe ich die Flüssigkeit nicht immer hin und her gedrückt sondern mehr mit Unterdruck gearbeitet soll heißen auf der einen Seite Unterdruck erzeugt und dann vorsichtig von der anderen Seite leicht nach gedrückt. Habe dadurch bedeutend mehr Luft raus bekommen. Nachdem das System wieder geschlossen war und der Bremshebel weiter vom Lenkergriff eingestellt wurde hatte ich eine deutlich strafferen Bremswirkung.



Wir bekommen noch ein fantastisches Spectral hin


----------



## Tbuschi (8. Juli 2019)

reAlly schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte bei meinem spectral al 6.0 jetzt auch die Lager im Dämpfer gegen die gelobten Huber Bushings tauschen, da sich bei mir auch die Schrauben lösen und auf Grund der guten Erfahrungen. Bei mir sieht die Einbausituation nun so aus. Links und rechts neben dem Dämpfer ist jeweils eine Scheibe. Dann habe ich innen eine Metallbuchse im Dämpfer und dann dann dass Lager mit dem rosa ptfe dazwischen. Was tausche ich denn nun wie aus? Bleibt die Metallbuchse im Dämpfer, tausche ich Buchse und Metall Lager gegen 1 Kunststoff Lager und nutze die Schraube als Welle? Ich bin etwas überfragt muss ich gestehen
> 
> Grüße




Hier hatte ich noch ein Bilder miteingestellt.



Tbuschi schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann auch auf Huberbushings unnerwegs, HUST HUST,
> 
> also wenn ich mal wieder die Kurbel treten kann.
> Ihr hört raus, einen Test der Huberbuchsen fehlt mir noch, da muss ich noch warten bis ich wieder fit bin.
> ...


----------



## Stefan79 (8. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## Skydive93 (9. Juli 2019)

einbaumaß bleibt gleich. angenommen du fährst den gleichen sag, dann müsste das tretlager von der logik her ein klein wenig tiefer sein bei 150. das dürfte aber im mm bereich sein.

Edit: wenn du den 5mm spacer rausnimmst, kann der dämpfer nur weiter einfedern. er wird dadurch nicht länger


----------



## Stefan79 (9. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## Soulslide (9. Juli 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Edit: wenn du den 5mm spacer rausnimmst, kann der dämpfer nur weiter einfedern. er wird dadurch nicht länger


Du musst auch die Dämpferkärtusche öffnen und den IPF verschieben um die anderen 5 mm raus zu holen.  So kommst du dann auf die erhofften 10mm mehr. Einige haben aber bereits geschrieben das es nicht so einfach ist wie am Anfang vermutet.  Brauchst auch eine Gabelpumpe bis 24bar und einen Rock Shox Adapter für das innere Ventil.  Das ganze stand glaube ich irgendwo zwischen Seite 80 und 95.



Stefan79 schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits 170er Kurbel bestellt


Berichte mal ob es geklappt hat und wie es sich damit fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan79 (11. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## lagotrail (12. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

eine Frage. Passt die große Fidlock in das Spectral AL 5.0?

Grüße


----------



## BigBadaBoom (12. Juli 2019)

lagotrail schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Frage. Passt die große Fidlock in das Spectral AL 5.0?
> 
> Grüße



Ich habe sie im AL 6 in Größe L drin. Die Spitze ist Recht nah am Dämpfer (ca 1cm Abstand), aber es passt gut.


----------



## lagotrail (12. Juli 2019)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Ich habe sie im AL 6 in Größe L drin. Die Spitze ist Recht nah am Dämpfer (ca 1cm Abstand), aber es passt gut.


Ich habe das Spectral in M. Das wird dann aber echt sehr knapp.


----------



## Dominik2207 (17. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Spectral CF 7.0 zu kaufen. Ich bin 1,90m und habe eine Schrittweite von 91cm. Laut Canyon soll ich das Rad in XL nehmen. Ich selbst fahre gerne im Bikepark und aber auch auf heimischen Trails. 
Deckt sich denn eurer Meinung nach das XL Rad mit meiner Größe. Ich hätte schon gerne ein komfortabel zu fahrendes Rad also laufruhig und mit eine Sitzposition die nicht nervt.
100% sagen kann es keiner, das ist mir klar. Ich habe aber auch kein Problem das Rad wieder Retour gehen zu lassen. Nur wenn es sich vermeiden lässt wäre ja allen geholfen. 
Ich freue mich über konstruktive Anregungen.
LG Dominik


----------



## reAlly (17. Juli 2019)

Hi, 

Ich habe genau deine Maße plus minus ein paar mm Toleranz da selbst gemessen. Ich habe auch etwas überlegt und mir das al6 dann in xl geholt. Hab es bis jetzt keinen km von den 300 bereut, die ich gefahren bin


----------



## Steff1337 (17. Juli 2019)

Moin Dominik,

bin seit letztem Wochenende stolzer Besitzer des CF 8.0 in XL und Messe 1,91m und Schrittweite ähnlich deiner. Mir passt es soweit ziemlich gut und es macht mega Spaß. Komme von einer anderen Bikegeometrie und muss mich erstmal an diese gewöhnen. die bishe rgefahrenen 60km sind sehr gut.

VG


----------



## Dominik2207 (17. Juli 2019)

reAlly schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe genau deine Maße plus minus ein paar mm Toleranz da selbst gemessen. Ich habe auch etwas überlegt und mir das al6 dann in xl geholt. Hab es bis jetzt keinen km von den 300 bereut, die ich gefahren bin





Steff1337 schrieb:


> Moin Dominik,
> 
> bin seit letztem Wochenende stolzer Besitzer des CF 8.0 in XL und Messe 1,91m und Schrittweite ähnlich deiner. Mir passt es soweit ziemlich gut und es macht mega Spaß. Komme von einer anderen Bikegeometrie und muss mich erstmal an diese gewöhnen. die bishe rgefahrenen 60km sind sehr gut.
> 
> VG



Danke für eure zügigen Antworten. Mir ist bewusst das da immer viel persönliches Empfinden mit eine Rolle spielt.aber das macht die Entscheidung etwas leichter .


----------



## Soulslide (17. Juli 2019)

Dominik2207 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Spectral CF 7.0 zu kaufen. Ich bin 1,90m und habe eine Schrittweite von 91cm. Laut Canyon soll ich das Rad in XL nehmen. Ich selbst fahre gerne im Bikepark und aber auch auf heimischen Trails.


Ich bin 188cm und habe auch eine SL von 91 cm und habe mir das AL6 in L geholt und es auch keinen meinr 2800km bereut.
Ich selber war in Koblenz und bin beide Größen Probe gefahren. Das Das XL ist mir im Vergleich zum L viel unwendiger gewesen. Ich konnte  damit nicht so agil fahren wie mit dem L. Ich selber fahre nur Trails und springe ab und ab bei uns im Wald (3-6m). Bergauf habe ich auch eine gute Sitzposition. Habe den Sattel etwas weiter nach hinten geschoben und das Sattelrohr ist bei mir fast auf max. (weiße Linie) draußen, aber auch ich bereue es nicht in L gekauft zu haben. Habe ca. 55.000 Höhenmeter auf den 2800km gemacht und hatte nie die Bedenken, dass mir das BIke zu klein ist.
Ich denke aber das du es einfach austesten musst. Wir sind mit diesen Maßen aber auch ganz knapp am Limit von L. Also hinfahren und auf beiden aufsetzen.

Gruß
Soul


----------



## Freischneider (18. Juli 2019)

Wenn es nicht zu weit ist, würde ich hinfahren und Probefahren. Die beraten dich dann auch. Und du bekommst dann noch kostenlose Teile dazu. Versand kostenlos usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freischneider (18. Juli 2019)

Frage zu knackgeräuschen:
ich fahre ein 2019 Canyon Spectral CFR 9.0 SL
Ich habe bei Belastung ein knacken das sich so ca. 10 mal pro Umdrehung meldet. Ist bei leichtem treten nicht, nur am Berg. Steckachse habe ich gefettet. Auch alle Kontaktstellen. Schaltauge auch. Pedale sind es nicht, da es auch ist wenn ich auf die Kurbel drücke. Ich merge es auch im Stand. Stehe neben dem Rad. Halte die Bremse gedrückt und sobald ich Druck auf die Kurbel ausübe kommt ein Knack. Es ist auch wenn ich das Rad im Ständer habe ( am Rahmen über dem Dämpfer gehalten) Bremse gezogen und bei Druck auf das Pedal, knack.


----------



## Soulslide (18. Juli 2019)

Freischneider schrieb:


> Frage zu knackgeräuschen:


Ich habe das knacken auch an meinem AL6 2018. Habe damit angefangen alle Lager zu fetten. Dabei kam ein Großteil der Geräusche von der Kabelführung am Hinterbau. Sprich Bremsleitung und Schaltleitung an den Befestigungen. War bei mir sehr trocken und staubig sowie etwas dreckig. Mach dort mal alles sauber und versuche es etwas geschmeidiger zu machen. Ich hatte etwas Öl drauf geschmiert, kann sein das es kontraproduktiv war da jetzt leichter der Schmutz dort hängen bleibt. Die Knackgeräusche sind auf jeden Fall weniger geworden.
Also die Befestigungen der Leitungen am Hinterbau reinigen und schon hast du weniger Geräusche. Kannst es aber ganz leicht prüfen, indem du die Leitungen etwas hin und her bewegst. Bei mir waren dann direkt Knacksgeräusche zu hören.
Auch wenn jetzt der ein oder andere sagt, dass ist doch Quatsch, aber bei mir war es definitiv so.

Gruß
Soul


----------



## SingleTrackie (18. Juli 2019)

Freischneider schrieb:


> Frage zu knackgeräuschen:
> ich fahre ein 2019 Canyon Spectral CFR 9.0 SL
> Ich habe bei Belastung ein knacken das sich so ca. 10 mal pro Umdrehung meldet. Ist bei leichtem treten nicht, nur am Berg. Steckachse habe ich gefettet. Auch alle Kontaktstellen. Schaltauge auch. Pedale sind es nicht, da es auch ist wenn ich auf die Kurbel drücke. Ich merge es auch im Stand. Stehe neben dem Rad. Halte die Bremse gedrückt und sobald ich Druck auf die Kurbel ausübe kommt ein Knack. Es ist auch wenn ich das Rad im Ständer habe ( am Rahmen über dem Dämpfer gehalten) Bremse gezogen und bei Druck auf das Pedal, knack.



Schwer zu diagnostizieren. Beim ersten Anzeichen vom Knacken kontrolliere zuerst meine Hauptlagerbolzen, die lockern sich immer mal wieder... 

Was aber nicht verkehrt ist und viel gebracht hat: Den Hinterbau mal komplett auseinandernehmen und alle Kontaktstellen mit Fett dazwischen wieder verschrauben. Es läuft seitdem deutlich geschmeidiger und ich war um ein paar Geräusche erleichtert


----------



## baconcookie (18. Juli 2019)

Moin Leute,
wollte morgen mal in Koblenz im showroom vorbeischauen und bisschen was testen. Komme aus Bonn, das ist nur 45min von mir, daher bietet es sich an
Das fully soll hauptsächlich für hometrails und kürzere Touren benutzt werden und auch den ein oder anderen Bikepark Besuch vertragen können.
Schaue aktuell was da in Frage kommt so bis 4000€
Meine Wahl würde bei Canyon auf das spectral fallen. Das Rad soll über jobrad angeschafft werden.
CF 7 und CF 8 wären da jetzt in der engeren Auswahl, wobei ich statt dem CF 7 auch das AL 6 nehmen könnte, da sich ja hier das Rad nur durch den carbon Rahmen unterscheiden würde. Das CF 9 hat ja noch carbon laufräder, wobei ich jetzr nicht sicher bin wie für mich da der Mehrwert ist, da Canyon ja zb nicht wie santa cruz lebenslange Garantie bei den Carbon teilen gibt
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Dominik2207 (19. Juli 2019)

Kann mir eventuell ein Besitzer eines Spectrals 2019 in XL das Maß vom Boden bis Oberkante des Sattels bei eingefahrener Sattelstütze sagen. (Sattelstütze auch ganz versenkt). 
Ich glaube das geht aus den Geometriedaten nicht hervor. 
Vielen lieben Dank im voraus.


----------



## Steff1337 (19. Juli 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> wollte morgen mal in Koblenz im showroom vorbeischauen und bisschen was testen. Komme aus Bonn, das ist nur 45min von mir, daher bietet es sich an
> Das fully soll hauptsächlich für hometrails und kürzere Touren benutzt werden und auch den ein oder anderen Bikepark Besuch vertragen können.
> Schaue aktuell was da in Frage kommt so bis 4000€
> ...




Moin,

ich stand vor zwei Wochen vor der Wahl CF7 oder CF8 und habe mich beim derzeitigen SALE für das CF8 entschieden, weil das Fahrwerk, die Bremsen, Sattelstütze und Laufräder einfach besser sind als die beim CF 7 verbauten Teile. Lediglich bei der Shimano XT 1x11 musste ich leider einen Kompromiss eingehen, weil ich eigentlich 1x12 haben wollte. Bisher habe ich das aber nicht bereut. Für derzeit 100€ mehr bekommst du defintiv hochwertigere Teile beim CF 8. Zum CF 9 kann ich dir leider nix sagen.

Grüße aus Köln


----------



## baconcookie (19. Juli 2019)

Bei jobrad wird an der uvp gerechnet, Rabatte haben da leider keine Wirkung, daher muss ich schon die orgnalpreise vergleichen. Hätte auch lieber ne 1x12. Perfekt wäre ja ein cf 8.5 mit x01 für 3750


----------



## Freischneider (19. Juli 2019)

Freischneider schrieb:


> Frage zu knackgeräuschen:
> ich fahre ein 2019 Canyon Spectral CFR 9.0 SL
> Ich habe bei Belastung ein knacken das sich so ca. 10 mal pro Umdrehung meldet. Ist bei leichtem treten nicht, nur am Berg. Steckachse habe ich gefettet. Auch alle Kontaktstellen. Schaltauge auch. Pedale sind es nicht, da es auch ist wenn ich auf die Kurbel drücke. Ich merge es auch im Stand. Stehe neben dem Rad. Halte die Bremse gedrückt und sobald ich Druck auf die Kurbel ausübe kommt ein Knack. Es ist auch wenn ich das Rad im Ständer habe ( am Rahmen über dem Dämpfer gehalten) Bremse gezogen und bei Druck auf das Pedal, knack.


So jetzt bin ich etwas weiter. Züge sind es nicht und Hinterbau denke ich mal auch nicht. 
Ich habe folgendes herausgefunden. Ich habe ja die neue xtr 1x12  wenn ich die kleinsten 4 Ritzel benutze ist alles super leise. Sobald ich auf das 5. schalte und hoch bis zum größten, dann knackt es. Intensität ist bei jedem Gang dann gleich. 
Stimmt das was mit dem Ritzelpacket nicht und was könnte ich versuchen.


----------



## SingleTrackie (19. Juli 2019)

Es kann auch mal die Kette sein, wenn dort Dreck an der falschen Stelle drin steckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (19. Juli 2019)

Könnte aber auch die Einstellung der Schaltung sein. Ich habe bei mir auch sehr lange rumgeschraubt bis ich alle Gänge ohne klackern fahren konnte.


----------



## baconcookie (19. Juli 2019)

War nun bei canyon und bin schwer beeindruckt von der Beratung vor Ort. Musste etwa 45min warten bis jemand Zeit hatte, gab ein gratis Getränk zum warten und genug zu gucken gibt's ja im showroom auch. 
Der Berater hatte eine engelsgeduld und war extrem kompetent und sympathisch. 
Es wird denke ich jetzt ein Spectral CF 9 werden. 
Was ich vergessen habe zu fragen ist ob man nen bashguard/Kettenführung verbauen kann?  Das Teil hat ja leider keine ISCG05 Aufnahme. Gruppe ist ne x01 eagle


----------



## Soulslide (19. Juli 2019)

So habe heute mal mein kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt und alle Lager gereinigt und neu gefettet. Und sieh da, das Knacken und Knarzen ist verschwunden. Ich persönlich glaube das es an den Lagern neben der Steckachse lag. Hier einige Bilder davon. Außerdem sind dort X-Ringe verbaut welche auch nicht mehr so gut aussehen, werde bei nächste gelegenheit welche bei Lelebeck.ce bestellen. Größe ist 18,77mm x 1,78mm.
Wer will kann sich direkt einige O-Ringe und X-Ringe für die Kind Shock mitbestellen. Die Abbildung zeigt zwar die Dropzone, aber die Ringe sind dieselben.






Hier noch die Bilder vom Hinterbau inkl. X-Ringe.


----------



## Freischneider (20. Juli 2019)

Dasd knacken liegt definitiv an der xtr Kasette. Habe in der Anleitung gesehen damit die ersten 4 Ritzel einzeln sind und der Rest der Kasette (5-12) an einem Stück. und genau an diesem Stück liegt es. Habe im Netz weitere gefunden die das gleiche Problem haben. Anscheinend wurde jetzt von Shimano noch ein Spacer nachgereicht. Ich habe Canyon jetzt mal angeschrieben.


----------



## SingleTrackie (22. Juli 2019)

@Soulslide 
Sind das Metallgrate an deinem Lager?
Sieht auf jeden Fall etwas Wartungsbedürftig aus. Wenn man sich bei der Umlenkschwinge von Sitzstrebe zu Dämpfer richtig mühe gibt und das schön sauber und fettig wieder einbaut, läuft der Teil wieder richtig geschmeidig


----------



## Soulslide (22. Juli 2019)

SingleTrackie schrieb:


> Sind das Metallgrate an deinem Lager?


Leider habe ich das auch erst später auf den Fotos gesehen. Ich habe aber beim säubern und einfetten der Lagerschalen mit dem Finger keine Unebenheit feststellen können. Nach dem Zusammenbau lief alles wieder geschmeidig und geräuschlos. Werde mir jetzt aber neue Lager kaufen und beim nächsten Service austauschen.
Bin mir leider noch nicht sicher wie ich alle Lager ausbauen kann.
An der Umlenkschwinge denke ich das jeweils zwei Lager auf jeder Seite sitzen und diese einfach nur von innen und außen eingesteckt sind. Also vorsichtige zu einer Seite ausdrücken, ein Lager entnehmen und dann das andere ausdrücken.
Anders sieht es beim Hauptlager und das Lager unter dem Dämpfer aus. Diese muss ich bestimmt raus ziehen. Vielleicht kann mir hier einer einen Tipp geben wie man es am besten durchführt.
Weiß jemand auch welche Lager an welchen stellen Verbaut sind?
Ich habe schon raus gefunden das folgende Lager verwendet werden, weiß leider nur noch nicht (ohne den Hinterbau wieder zu zerlegen) wo und wie viele Lager verbaut sind.
Alt: 6802VRS (neu 61802-2RS) 15x24x5  (Denke das diese (3Stk.) am Hauptlager verbaut sind)
Alt: 6801VRS (neu 61801-2RS) 12x21x5  (Denke das diese (4Stk.) an der Umlenkschwinge verbaut sind)

Sollte jemand wissen wo wie viele Lager verbaut sind wäre es nett mir dies kurz mitzuteilen. Ansonsten muss ich wieder alles zerlegen und nachmessen.

Laut Canyon gibt es auch eine Dichtungsring-Set. 6x 18,77 x 1,78 Das sind definitiv X-Ringe.
2x 25,12 x 1,78 (X oder O-RInge) ?
2x 20,35 x 1,78 (X oder O-RInge) ?

Wer O- und X-Ringe benötigt, kann diese für wenig Geld bei Lelebecke kaufen, mind. Bestellwert 6€ + Porto.  Man kann dann direkt die gesamten Dichtringe für die Sattelstütze mitbestellen. Evtl. auch an den Ersatz O-Ring denken für die Aufnahme der Spritze am Bleeding-Kit Adapter.

Gruß
Soul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (22. Juli 2019)

Habe gerade mal die Explosionszeichnung (M053 = AL  M054 = CF) gefunden. Bin jetzt etwas schlauer. Die Unterschiede beider Zeichnungen sind für die Lager irrelevant.


----------



## Soulslide (22. Juli 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


>


Weiß jemand ob zwischen den Lagern noch eine Führung oder ein Steg liegt? Laut Zeichnung kann ich nichts erkennen. Wenn die Lager einfach nur von innen und außen eingedrückt sind, so würde ich sie von einer Seite her ausdrücken wollen. Sollte jedoch ein schmaler Steg vorhanden sein, so ist es leider nicht möglich und ich würde den Steg beschädigen. Daher meine Frage. Vielleicht kann jemand der es weiß kurz antworten.
Dank Euch


----------



## baconcookie (22. Juli 2019)

Bin mir nun doch ein wenig unsicher wegen dem Spectral cf9, über den carbon laufradsatz findet man quasi keine Erfahrungsberichte... Der wird irgendwie nirgends verbaut... 
Am cf8 stört mich halt irgendwie der 1x11 antrieb, cf8 mit 1x12 sram würde ich direkt nehmen, bisschen nervig alles... Vllt dann doch auf 2020 Modelle warten?


----------



## Soulslide (23. Juli 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Vllt dann doch auf 2020 Modelle warten


Nimm einfach das TOP AL 6.0 oder das CF 7.0 fertig. Sparst sogar noch Geld für Anbauteile oder bessere Komponenten.


----------



## Steff1337 (24. Juli 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Bin mir nun doch ein wenig unsicher wegen dem Spectral cf9, über den carbon laufradsatz findet man quasi keine Erfahrungsberichte... Der wird irgendwie nirgends verbaut...
> Am cf8 stört mich halt irgendwie der 1x11 antrieb, cf8 mit 1x12 sram würde ich direkt nehmen, bisschen nervig alles... Vllt dann doch auf 2020 Modelle warten?



Moin,

wie gesagt für mich war eigentlich auch eine 1x12 gesetzt. Ohne die woltle cih nicht nach Hause fahren. Letztendlich war es doch der Kompromiss und seit dem letzten Eintrag bin ich noch ein paar hm gefahren...kein Problem. Das eine Ritzel weniger wird durch die Waden kompensiert . Ich würds wieder kaufen.


----------



## baconcookie (24. Juli 2019)

mein favorit wäre ja eingetlich ein santa cruz bronson, dieses sprengt aber halt einfach mein budget, das kostet in vergleichbarer ausstattung zum spectral einfach mal fucking 8500€ vs 4000€

dennoch stören mich halt noch paar sachen am spectral, wenn ich soviel geld ausgebe möchte ich eigentlich dass mich nichts stört. Bronson ist halt solider gebaut, hat bsa lager und iscg05 etc
überlege aktuell noch da die saison ja eh nichtmehr so lang geht vllt auf die 2020 modelle zu warten, vllt kommt ja dann auch mal nen iscg.


----------



## Skydive93 (24. Juli 2019)

hab mir das cf 8 und cf9 angeschaut... finde beide irgendwie merkwürdig zusammengewürfelt


----------



## flo28 (25. Juli 2019)

Spectral wnm 5.0 bestellt in S bei 165cm Größe und einer Schrittlänge von 79cm ! Richtige Wahl oder doch eher M


----------



## flo28 (27. Juli 2019)

Was meint ihr is jetzt nen s Rahmen !? Oder doch mal in Koblenz nen m probieren 
Bild is nicht ganz so gut geworden


----------



## nakami (27. Juli 2019)

1. ich hab eine SL von 78 und spiele eher mit dem problem zwischen M und L zu wählen... bin jedoch 1,80 groß. insbesondere wäre die fahrerin mit SL nochmal weiter oben unterwegs da frauen ja im durchschnitt kleiner sind. stimmt das wirklich mit den 79cm SL?! weiß net wie das mit dem WMN-modellen ist
2. das bild ist echt mies. total im dunkeln und verschommen, da kann man nichts schlussfolgern :-D

kann sie die vollständige strecke von der sattelstütze (dropper post) nutzen? (denke stark schon, wäre problematisch bei einem zu großen rahmen)
wenn die sattelstütze korrekt zu ihrer größe eingestellt ist (fuß fast komplett durchgestreckt beim untersten punkt der pedale), wie viel ist die sattelstütze rausgezogen? wenn da viel übrig ist (ab ~5cm), könnte ein größerer rahmen sinnvoll sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo28 (27. Juli 2019)

Also die Stattelstütze muss noch etwas raus sollte dann etwas Fünf cm aus dem Rahmen gucken ! 
Ja war heute die erste kleine runde auf dem Parkplatz alles grob eingestellt 
Sieht so gedrungen aus !


----------



## baconcookie (28. Juli 2019)

Also wenn ihr die Gelegenheit habt fahrt ruhig mal nach Koblenz, ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen und die Jungs und Mädels vor Ort sind echt kompetent


----------



## daddel321 (28. Juli 2019)

Ansonsten, wenn WMS in S zu klein ist und M vielleicht zu groß, wäre das Unisex Modell in S eine Alternative. Das liegt vom Reach genau zwischen den beiden Größen vom Frauenmodell


----------



## Showd0wn (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Canyon Spectral AL 6.0 aus dem Jahr 2018. Da ich demnächst eine längere MTB Tour über die Alpen mache, möchte ich mir ein Schaltauge zum Ersatz sowie Bremsbeläge kaufen:
1. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da für eine Nr. brauche? Bei Canyon auf der Seite habe ich nichts mehr zu dem "alten" Rad gefunden? & wo ich das ggf. bestellen kann.
2. Gibt es bei den Bremsbelägen irgendetwas zu beachten? Was könnt ihr da empfehlen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Soulslide (31. Juli 2019)

Showd0wn schrieb:


> 1. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da für eine Nr. brauche? Bei Canyon auf der Seite habe ich nichts mehr zu dem "alten" Rad gefunden? & wo ich das ggf. bestellen kann.
> 2. Gibt es bei den Bremsbelägen irgendetwas zu beachten? Was könnt ihr da empfehlen


Zu 1, du brauchst das Schaltauge GP 0155-01.








						Schaltauge GP0155-01
					






					www.canyon.com
				




Zu 2. Nimm die von trick stuff power TS850PO die sind recht gut,  nutzen aber etwas schneller ab.








						Trickstuff Bremsbeläge Disc POWER für SRAM/Avid
					

Der POWER ist ein organischer Bremsbelag. Organische Beläge haben den großen Vorteil, ein thermischer Isolator zu sein, was die Dichtungen im Bremssattel vor Überhitzung schützt. Spezifikationen:Belagsmischung:organischMaterial Trägerplatte:StahlKühl




					www.bike-components.de
				




Der Link ist nur ein Beispiel. Kannst du kaufen wo es am günstigsten  ist. Achte darauf das es die TS850PO sind.
Gruss Soul


----------



## Showd0wn (31. Juli 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Zu 1, du brauchst das Schaltauge GP 0155-01.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Bist du dir beim Schaltauge 100% sicher? ich habe auch noch ein bisschen geschaut & bin auf das Schaltauge GP 0156-01 (nr. 27) gestoßen. Bei beiden steht bei 2018 "Spectral AL (M053)", aber die sehen komplett unterschiedlich aus. Woher weiß ich jetzt welches ich brauche?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Soulslide (31. Juli 2019)

Erstens weil ich mir das gleiche gekauft habe und zweitens weil es genauso aussieht wie das welches an meinem AL 6.0 von 2018 verbaut ist.
Ich denke das ist ein Fehler von Canyon mit  der 0156-01 oder es passen vielleicht zwei verschieden.  das 0155-01 passt bei mir.


----------



## Showd0wn (31. Juli 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Erstens weil ich mir das gleiche gekauft habe und zweitens weil es genauso aussieht wie das welches an meinem AL 6.0 von 2018 verbaut ist.
> Ich denke das ist ein Fehler von Canyon mit  der 0156-01 oder es passen vielleicht zwei verschieden.  das 0155-01 passt bei mir.



Danke, ist bestellt  bei Nr. 27 steht oben auch für die Shimano Version...

Letzte Frage: Auf der Packliste stehen auf Ersatzspeichen. Ich habe DT Swiss M 1900 Spline Laufräder. Welche Speichen sind da kompatibel?


----------



## solo010 (1. August 2019)

Showd0wn schrieb:


> Danke, ist bestellt  bei Nr. 27 steht oben auch für die Shimano Version...
> 
> Letzte Frage: Auf der Packliste stehen auf Ersatzspeichen. Ich habe DT Swiss M 1900 Spline Laufräder. Welche Speichen sind da kompatibel?



Habe mir zwar bisher noch kein Ersatzschaltauge zugelegt, aber meines Wissens ist das von Soulside beschriebene (Nr. 26) das Richtige für das Spectral AL 6.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (1. August 2019)

Showd0wn hat es ja bereits selbst herausgefunden.  Nr.27 ist für das Spectral mit Shimano direct mount und die Nr. 26 für die Sram Schaltungen.  Da das AL 6.0 eine Sram hat ist ja klar welches er benötigt.


----------



## flo28 (4. August 2019)

Guten Tag !
Besteht die Möglichkeit den Remote Hebel der Iridium Sattelstütze mit der Sram Bremse (Guide R) zu vereinen !? Spectral WMN AL 5.0 2019


----------



## flo28 (5. August 2019)

Oder schon mal den originalen Iridium Remote Hebel gegen einen universellen getauscht ? 
Wenn ja welchen habt ihr genommen !?


----------



## Skydive93 (5. August 2019)

habs mir mal angeschaut. denk der normale remote hebel passt nicht zum matchmaker


----------



## nib (6. August 2019)

flo28 schrieb:


> Spectral wnm 5.0 bestellt in S bei 165cm Größe und einer Schrittlänge von 79cm ! Richtige Wahl oder doch eher M


Richtige Wahl, zumindest wegen der Beinlänge. Habe eben meiner Frau das CF 8.0 WMN Grösse M geschenkt, bei ca 83cm SL (bei 170cm) ist die Stütze fast unten im Rahmen. 
Hier hat Canyon irgendwie gepatzt, der Rahmen würde sonst auch bei 165 passen.


----------



## flo28 (6. August 2019)

Guten Abend ! Waren auch noch mal bei Canyon und haben das M probiert aber es war zu groß und sah irgendwie nicht richtig aus ! Bin jetzt am überlegen welchen Remote Hebel ich besorgen soll bzw welcher kompatibel ist mit der iridium Sattelstütze , weil das ist das einzige was mich stört ! Ansonsten top Fahrrad laut meine Tochter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imarv (8. August 2019)

Moin,

ich habe mir an meinem 2018er Spectral AL 6.0 einen Platten eingefahren (hinten). Nun muss ich sagen, dass ich ein bissel Schwierigkeiten habe den Maxxis Reifen auf die DT Swiss Felge zu bekommen. Ich muss unverhältnismäßig viel Gewalt aufwenden, damit es vllt klappt.

Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass man versuchen soll den die Stahlringe in der Mitte der Felge zu halten um den entsprechenden Spielraum zum aufziehen zu generieren.

Habt ihr vllt schon das gleiche Problem gehabt und habt ein paar Tipps?

Mir geht's vor allem darum, dass wenn ich mal im der Pampa liegen bleibe, es auch schaffe den Reifen ohne großen Aufwand zu reparieren.

Ich danke euch.

Viele Grüße

Marv


----------



## Soulslide (8. August 2019)

Wie du bereits selber schon gesagt hast halte den Mantel beim Aufziehen ziemlich in der Mitte dann wirst du auch keine Probleme haben ihn ohne Werkzeug auf die gesamte Felge zu ziehen. 
Beim runterziehen oder abmachen von der Felge musst du genau umgekehrt vorgehen drück den Mantel erst vom Felgenrand los so dass er ziemlich in der Mitte liegt dann kannst du mit dem kleinen Hebel, Reifenabzieher den Mantel von der Felge ziehen.


----------



## Freischneider (9. August 2019)

Beim Aufziehen hilft auch Spüli, damit rutscht es wunderbar. Kann man auch mal beim runter machen probieren. Reifen in die Mitte. Spüli auf Reifen und Felgenkante und dann müsste es auch besser flutschen.


----------



## Soulslide (9. August 2019)

Freischneider schrieb:


> Beim Aufziehen hilft auch Spüli,


Im Gelände habe ich aber leider kein Spüli mit dabei. . Aber ich ziehe den Reifen immer ohne Hilfsmittel auf Dehn er vorher einigermaßen in der Mitte liegt. Geht wunderbar mit denn Fingern. Beim abziehen brauche ich aber auch einen Mantelabzieher. Aber bitte vorher komplett von der Felge lösen und leicht nach innen schieben, dann kann er sehr leicht abgezogen werden.


----------



## SingleTrackie (10. August 2019)

Maxxis Reifen "kleben" fast an der Felge. Bevor man anfängt zu ziehen, erstmal rundherum von der Felge lösen/ in die Mitte drücken und dann geht das alles ziemlich easy. Was das angeht finde ich die Maxxis Reifen echt super! Hab den Hinterreifen mit Cushcore zu 90% mit der Hand montieren können. Man muss nur wissen, wo man seinen Freiraum zum arbeiten erkämpfen kann


----------



## suilui (10. August 2019)

Erstmal ein fröhliches Hallo in die Runde und ich melde mich jetzt hier auch mal mit meinen Problemchen.

Ich musste heute beim Zerlegen des Hinterbaus feststellen, dass sich die Schraube unter der Plastikabdeckung gelöst und das halbe Gewinde gefressen hat.
Ich muss aber auch ehrlich zugeben, dass ich ,seid Canyon im letzten Herbst den Hinterbau aufgrund der gebrochenen kettenstrebe getauscht hat, nicht mehr darunter geschaut habe...
Ist das bei jemandem schonmal aufgetreten?


----------



## suilui (13. August 2019)

Update: Also entweder ich hab ein richtiges Montags Fahrrad oder irgendwas mach ich falsch. 
Hab heute die restlichen Teile sauber gemacht und auch die neue Kettenstrebe ist an der Schweißnaht gerissen.
Irgendwie hab ich richtig Pech...


----------



## flo28 (14. August 2019)

Guten Morgen !
Die orginal Iridium Sattelstütze ist die zufällig mit einer anderen auf dem Markt erhältlichen Stütze Baugleich ? 
Würde gerne den Remote Hebel von Wolftooth verbauen in der light action Version !


----------



## SingleTrackie (14. August 2019)

@suilui 

Die Kettenstrebe sieht krass durch aus... 

Zum anderen Problem: Ich bin auch gerade am Fall dran, dass mein Gewinde im Rahmen durch die sich ständig lockernde Schraube durch ist. Da geht nix mehr. 

Hab das Rad im April das letzte mal komplett auseinander genommen wegen einer enormen Drecktour und danach musste ich alle 2-Wochen den Bolzen nachziehen. Im Mai wars dann mal mit einem 5mm Spalt am schlimmsten... Bolzen hat schon die Abdeckkappe ausgebeult :/

Ich bin dran und mehr als die Nachricht, dass sich die Werkstatt meldet und Canyon sehr betrübt ist, hab ich nicht.


----------



## suilui (15. August 2019)

Hätte ich den Hinterbau nicht aus Langeweile komplett auseinander geschraubt, dann hätte ich den Riss nie gefunden. Der ist genau unter dem oberen Kettenstrebenschutz. Glück im Unglück sozusagen 
Hab heute mal jemanden bei Canyon erreicht und bekomme diese Woche hoffentlich noch Bescheid wie es jetzt weiter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBadaBoom (15. August 2019)

suilui schrieb:


> Hab heute mal jemanden bei Canyon erreicht und bekomme diese Woche hoffentlich noch Bescheid wie es jetzt weiter geht.



Wie hast du das geschafft? Bin telefonisch nicht durchgekommen und habe jetzt vor ner Woche das Kontaktformular ausgefüllt, ohne Antwort... 
Habe eine Haarriss vorne in der Schweißnaht des  Rahmens entdeckt.


----------



## suilui (15. August 2019)

Ich hab auf Arbeit 70 Minuten das Telefon klingeln lassen bis ich endlich durch kam... Die Kollegen wollten mich schon steinigen


----------



## Soulslide (15. August 2019)

suilui schrieb:


> Ich hab auf Arbeit 70 Minuten das Telefon klingeln lassen bis ich endlich durch kam... Die Kollegen wollten mich schon steinigen


genauso wie bei mir.


----------



## nib (16. August 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> genauso wie bei mir.


ich habe es in 40min geschafft. beim zweiten Anlauf. Aus dem Ausland. Chat hat nie funktioniert. Ist schon schwer verständlich, dass sie den Service einfach nicht verbessern wollen. da muss schon sehr viel Profitgier vorhanden sein.


----------



## Soulslide (16. August 2019)

So mal sehen was heute von Canyon bei mir angekommen ist. Habe vor ca. 2 Wochen meine Bremshebel und Sattel (Guide R) nach Canyon geschickt.  Mein Problem war ja, dass ich immer wieder nach 2-3 Ausflügen Druckverlust in der hinteren Bremse hatte. Habe das Teil gefühlte 100 mal entlüftet. Wie gesagt passiert immer erst nach 2-3 Ausflügen je nachdem wie oft und stark ich die Bremse beansprucht habe. SRAM selber hat mir gesagt das es am Hebel liegen sollte, entweder Membran oder Geberkolben. 
Habe beide Teile an den Service in Koblenz geschickt und gerade die Mitteilung erhalten das Post für mich abgegeben wurde. HAlte euch mal auf dem Laufenden was Canyon alles getauscht hat. Am Bremssattel habe ich mir leider das Gewinde für den Haltebolzen leicht beschädigt. Mal sehen was hierzu passiert ist.
Halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. August 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> So mal sehen was heute von Canyon bei mir angekommen ist. Habe vor ca. 2 Wochen meine Bremshebel und Sattel (Guide R) nach Canyon geschickt.  Mein Problem war ja, dass ich immer wieder nach 2-3 Ausflügen Druckverlust in der hinteren Bremse hatte. Habe das Teil gefühlte 100 mal entlüftet. Wie gesagt passiert immer erst nach 2-3 Ausflügen je nachdem wie oft und stark ich die Bremse beansprucht habe. SRAM selber hat mir gesagt das es am Hebel liegen sollte, entweder Membran oder Geberkolben.
> Habe beide Teile an den Service in Koblenz geschickt und gerade die Mitteilung erhalten das Post für mich abgegeben wurde. HAlte euch mal auf dem Laufenden was Canyon alles getauscht hat. Am Bremssattel habe ich mir leider das Gewinde für den Haltebolzen leicht beschädigt. Mal sehen was hierzu passiert ist.
> Halte euch auf dem laufenden.


Canyon tauscht da gar nix. Die schicken dein Paket durch zu SRAM nach Schweinfurt.


----------



## Tbuschi (17. August 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> So mal sehen was heute von Canyon bei mir angekommen ist. Habe vor ca. 2 Wochen meine Bremshebel und Sattel (Guide R) nach Canyon geschickt.  Mein Problem war ja, dass ich immer wieder nach 2-3 Ausflügen Druckverlust in der hinteren Bremse hatte. Habe das Teil gefühlte 100 mal entlüftet. Wie gesagt passiert immer erst nach 2-3 Ausflügen je nachdem wie oft und stark ich die Bremse beansprucht habe. SRAM selber hat mir gesagt das es am Hebel liegen sollte, entweder Membran oder Geberkolben.
> Habe beide Teile an den Service in Koblenz geschickt und gerade die Mitteilung erhalten das Post für mich abgegeben wurde. HAlte euch mal auf dem Laufenden was Canyon alles getauscht hat. Am Bremssattel habe ich mir leider das Gewinde für den Haltebolzen leicht beschädigt. Mal sehen was hierzu passiert ist.
> Halte euch auf dem laufenden.



Hey Soulslide,

wegen dem Gewinde am Haltebolzen, dass ist bei mir mal abgebrochen. Daraufhin hat Canyon mir den Bremssattel komplett getauscht.

Wegen den Servicezeiten, da muss ich leider auch mich Euch anschließen. 
Seit 4 Wochen warte ich auf eine Nachricht von Canyon. Nichts kommt da, vertröstet am Telefon, dass es in der Abteilung vorliegt und bearbeitet wird. Auf EMail kommt keine Reaktion.
Meine LevSi befindet sich immer nach 3-4 Monaten bei Canyon, da einmal eine Bewegung vor und zurück ( nicht nur rechts-links) gegeben ist und das Tauchrohr eine Beschädigung an der Vorderseite aufweist. Hier ist eine 0,5cm Schramme zu erkennen die 2-3cm lang ist.
Bin gespannt wann ich die mal zurückbekomme, habe sie, da sich bei Canyon zur Zeit keiner meldet in Koblenz selbst abgegeben. Ach für den Ausbau sollte ich eine Stunde warten, hab Sie dann selbst ausgebaut.

Eine Rückmeldung was nun passiert oder wo die Sattelstütze jetzt ist, bekomme ich nicht. 
Hoffe das Canyon wie in der Zeitschrift Bike 08/19 alles für den Kunden tut. Hätte gerne eine Wandlung da die LevSi schon das 4. Mal zurück geht.

Melde mich was da kommt.


----------



## Tbuschi (17. August 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Canyon tauscht da gar nix. Die schicken dein Paket durch zu SRAM nach Schweinfurt.



Selbst nach Schweinfurt schicken, darf man aber nicht, oder?


----------



## el martn (17. August 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Selbst nach Schweinfurt schicken, darf man aber nicht, oder?



Ja leider nein. Werden nicht angenommen und kommen wieder zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (17. August 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Canyon tauscht da gar nix. Die schicken dein Paket durch zu SRAM nach Schweinfurt


 Habe das Paket gerade aufgemacht ein neuer Bremshebel sowie ein neuer Bremssattel liegen bei mit dem Schreiben von Canyon einmalige Austausch aus Kulanz.
Na js egal  von wem und warum habe jetzt wenigstens wieder eine neue Bremse welche ich nutzen kann.


----------



## Tbuschi (18. August 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Habe das Paket gerade aufgemacht ein neuer Bremshebel sowie ein neuer Bremssattel liegen bei mit dem Schreiben von Canyon einmalige Austausch aus Kulanz.
> Na js egal  von wem und warum habe jetzt wenigstens wieder eine neue Bremse welche ich nutzen kann.



Nach dem Austausch lief der Bremssattel bei mir top. 
Viel Glück das es bei Dir auch so ist.


----------



## Soulslide (18. August 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Nach dem Austausch lief der Bremssattel bei mir top.


Bei mir lag es eher am Bremshebel. Habe ja jetzt ein gebrauchten dran. der ist auch O.K.
Will mir aber die MT5 Oder MT7 zulegen, daher werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich die neuen Komponenten und die alte Bremsanlage verkauften. Das reicht dann fast schon für die MT5.
Mal sehen. z.Z. funzt die Bremse ja mit den gebrauchten Teilen.


----------



## Tbuschi (19. August 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Bei mir lag es eher am Bremshebel. Habe ja jetzt ein gebrauchten dran. der ist auch O.K.
> Will mir aber die MT5 Oder MT7 zulegen, daher werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich die neuen Komponenten und die alte Bremsanlage verkauften. Das reicht dann fast schon für die MT5.
> Mal sehen. z.Z. funzt die Bremse ja mit den gebrauchten Teilen.



Habe bei mir auf die RSC-Hebel gewechselt und werde beim nächsten Entlüften noch etwas anderes ausprobieren. Bisher bin ich mit Trickstuff Belägen und Scheiben gut aufgestellt und komme damit gut klar.
Der Wechsel auf eine MT5 oder MT7 hat sich erstmal erledigt. Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr


----------



## nakami (20. August 2019)

Habt ihr schon Ideen/Spekulationen was sich zum 2020er Modell ändern wird?


----------



## Soulslide (20. August 2019)

Alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo28 (20. August 2019)

Guten Abend da ich nichts zum Iridium Dropper Remote gefunden habe, habe ich einfach mal den Remote von Wolftooth bestellt in der light action Version ! Und muss sagen funktioniert super, meiner Meinung nach etwas leichter zu bedienen und jetzt passt es halt auch an die Sram Bremse !
Spectral WMN AL 5.0 2019 .


----------



## baconcookie (20. August 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Ideen/Spekulationen was sich zum 2020er Modell ändern wird?


Bsa Lager iscg05 und e statt m dt laufräder wären schonmal top, dann ist das Teil direkt wesentlich solider


----------



## Soulslide (21. August 2019)

flo28 schrieb:


> habe ich einfach mal den Remote von Wolftooth bestellt


Man kann auch den Kind Shock SouthPaw Hebel Matchmaker nehmen, sollte auch passen.


----------



## imarv (23. August 2019)

Hi,

ich habe immer noch mein Reifenthema. 
Ich habe den Maxxis Rekon jetzt gut drauf bekommen, danke für die Tipps, jetzt gehts ganz geschmeidig.

Leider eiert der Hinterreifen jetzt. Sieht aus wie ne „schöne“ 8.
habt ihr eine Idee was ich da machen kann? Ist der Reifen hinüber oder sitzt er einfach nicht gut? Ich habe ihn schon ein paar mal neu aufgezogen.

Danke euch schon mal.

Viele Grüße

Marv


----------



## Alpini (25. August 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe immer noch mein Reifenthema.
> Ich habe den Maxxis Rekon jetzt gut drauf bekommen, danke für die Tipps, jetzt gehts ganz geschmeidig.
> ...


----------



## Alpini (25. August 2019)

Hast du ihn auch mit maximalem Luftdruck befüllt, und Spüli mit Wasser an den Flanken damit er sich richtig setzen kann?


----------



## imarv (25. August 2019)

Alpini schrieb:


> Hast du ihn auch mit maximalem Luftdruck befüllt, und Spüli mit Wasser an den Flanken damit er sich richtig setzen kann?


Ja das habe ich gemacht. Habe mir sogar dieses Shimano Reifen Montage Zeug gekauft. Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## DerAnfaenger (26. August 2019)

Hab schon in meinem Thread darüber geschwärmt: das CF 8 von 2019 ist mega!!! :-D Die 11er Kassette ist, wenn man die anderen Komponente betrachtet, unterdimensioniert 

Ansonsten sowas von Spaß beim Fahren. Bin heute von der Arbeit nach Hause die Strecke zurückgefahren (in der Früh Hälfte bike, Hälfte S-Bahn), aber für Asphalt ist das Bike einfach nix. Es schreit förmlich nach Trails.


----------



## Skydive93 (28. August 2019)

Bin gerade dabei alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nach zu ziehen, da mittlerweile alle ein wenig locker sind  
Wie bekomme ich da die Abdeckung runter?




Laut Zeichnung muss das mit 8Nm angezogen werden? Braucht man da eine besondere Nuss?? Oder gibts da einen besonderen Trick?


----------



## Jan-1989 (29. August 2019)

Erevan90 schrieb:


> Hab schon in meinem Thread darüber geschwärmt: das CF 8 von 2019 ist mega!!! :-D Die 11er Kassette ist, wenn man die anderen Komponente betrachtet, unterdimensioniert
> 
> Ansonsten sowas von Spaß beim Fahren. Bin heute von der Arbeit nach Hause die Strecke zurückgefahren (in der Früh Hälfte bike, Hälfte S-Bahn), aber für Asphalt ist das Bike einfach nix. Es schreit förmlich nach Trails.



Kann ich nur zustimmen! Hab genau das selbe und geilste was ich bisher unterm Arsch hatte _._
allerdings finde ich die 11-46 XT Kassette bisher völlig in Ordnung in kombination mit nem 30er oval Kettenblatt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryker13 (29. August 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nach zu ziehen, da mittlerweile alle ein wenig locker sind
> Wie bekomme ich da die Abdeckung runter?
> Anhang anzeigen 903876
> Laut Zeichnung muss das mit 8Nm angezogen werden? Braucht man da eine besondere Nuss?? Oder gibts da einen besonderen Trick?
> Anhang anzeigen 903879



Hallo Zusammen,

hab hier schon öfter mitgelesen darum berichte ich auch mal.

Zu deiner Frage: Die Platikabdeckung (Nr. 10) ist geschraubt und ich habe die mit  zwei kleinen Innensechkant durch einhaken in die Löcher auf- und wieder zu schrauben können. Durch ziehen bzw drücken.  Darunter die Lagerschraube ist normaler Innensechkant  und wird dann mit 17Nm angezogen.

Leider habe ich regelmäßig das Problem dass sich die Lager bei mir lösen. Vor allem das Hauptlager hinter dem Kettenblatt. Mein AL 5.0 2018 habe ich auf 1x11 umgerüstet und somit kann ich mittlerweile ohne die Kurbel abzunehmen das Lager nach ziehen. Mit Locktite arbeite ich bei den Lagergewinden und Fett an den Laufflächen nur noch ( was Canyon leider nicht gemacht hat).

Abgesehen davon dass ich viel an Knackgeräuschen habe arbeiten müsssen innerhalb von einem Jahr ist das Spectral das beste Bike was ich bis dato kenne ( mein erstes Fully). Ich denke weil ich recht schwer bin (115Kg) und auch mal in die Bikeparks im Sauerland fahre oder den Klingentrail in Solingen werden meine Lager stark beansprucht. Ich kann nur empfehlen Knackgeräusche zeitig zu beseitigen.

Viel Spaß euch beim fahren.


----------



## Tbuschi (30. August 2019)

Ryker13 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass ich viel an Knackgeräuschen habe arbeiten müsssen innerhalb von einem Jahr ist das Spectral das beste Bike was ich bis dato kenne ( mein erstes Fully). Ich denke weil ich recht schwer bin (115Kg) und auch mal in die Bikeparks im Sauerland fahre oder den Klingentrail in Solingen werden meine Lager stark beansprucht. Ich kann nur empfehlen Knackgeräusche zeitig zu beseitigen.
> 
> Viel Spaß euch beim fahren.



Mit Knackgeräuschen habe ich auch viel zu tun.
Aber wie findest Du so schnell woher das Knacken kommt?
Für mich sind die Dinger manchmal unauffindbar.
Wie oft zerlegst Du denn Dein Spectral?

Ein schönes kommendes Wochenende an Alle


----------



## Jan-1989 (30. August 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Mit Knackgeräuschen habe ich auch viel zu tun.
> Aber wie findest Du so schnell woher das Knacken kommt?
> Für mich sind die Dinger manchmal unauffindbar.
> Wie oft zerlegst Du denn Dein Spectral?
> ...


Meins hat auch seit gestern knack geräusche beim treten (auch wenn ich den Sattel nicht belaste)... Vermute erstmal die Kassette aber muss ich nachher mal schauen 
Ich hasse knack Geräusche vor allem wenns Bike noch nagelneu ist xD


----------



## Tbuschi (30. August 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Meins hat auch seit gestern knack geräusche beim treten (auch wenn ich den Sattel nicht belaste)... Vermute erstmal die Kassette aber muss ich nachher mal schauen
> Ich hasse knack Geräusche vor allem wenns Bike noch nagelneu ist xD



Vielleicht auch die Pedale....


----------



## Jan-1989 (30. August 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch die Pedale....


Auch die werden nachher gecheckt ^^
Bevor ich den Hinterbau auseinander nehme wird erst alles andere gecheckt


----------



## Ryker13 (30. August 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Mit Knackgeräuschen habe ich auch viel zu tun.
> Aber wie findest Du so schnell woher das Knacken kommt?
> Für mich sind die Dinger manchmal unauffindbar.
> Wie oft zerlegst Du denn Dein Spectral?
> ...



Meine Herangehensweise ist immer nur *eine* Sache zu verändern - so weiss ich dann was es war, wenn es das war. Im wesentlichen hatte ich jede Schraube meines Spectral in der Hand. Ich bin ca 1200 km in einem Jahr unterwegs gewesen und davon mehrheitlich auf unbesfestigten Trails.
Dabei kam Knacken von:
Hauptlagerschraube rechts, 5 mal nachgezogen - passiert trotz Loctite mittel alle ca 20 Ausfahrten
Hauptalgerschraube links, 1 mal mit Loctite
Lager Hinten innen an der Achse (weiß nicht mehr ob links oder rechts), war nicht gefettet dadurch schreckliches Knachen, seitdem Ruhe
Sattelklemmung, gefettet meldet sich aber manchmal minimal
Pedal (Seite weiß ich auch nicht mehr), Gleitfläche von Flugrost befreit und gefettet
Hinterrad Achse Löst sich, Produziert auch Knacken, einfach alle paar Fahrten mal gucken und ggf nachziehen

Seitdem ich das alles gemacht habe kann ich mittlerweile sagen wir kennen uns und ich finde das Knacken recht schnell. Der Weg dahin hat mich aber bestimmt 20h in der Garage gekostet. Habe auch auf dem Weg dahin das Cockpit neu montiert, Steuerlager nachgefettet, Kurbellager ersetzt, Bremsen ersetzt (zwischen der Deore und meiner Zee liegen Welten) und wie bereits geschrieben durch ein 32er Kettenblatt komme ich jetzt auch an das Hauptlager ohne die Kurbel abzunehmen.

Während der Knack-Odyssee hab ich oft drüber nachgedacht den Haufen zu Canyon zu schicken aber als ich bei einem Versender bestellte war mir klar: Alles außer den großen Dämpfer- & Gabelservices will ich mir selbst zumuten. Außderdem war mein leider gestohlenes Grand Canyon tadellos. Der Vorwurf an Canyon ist lediglich ist das mit etwas Schraubenkleber und Fett wäre mir viel (   Lehr-)zeit erspart gewesen. Das lösen des Hauptlagers hinter dem Kettenblatt ist in meinen Augen der Konstruktion geschuldet wegen der asymetrischen Belastung.

So kann ich sagen mein Bike ist gut gewartet und ich verbringe immernoch über 90% der Zeit auf dem Trail. Allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## DerAnfaenger (30. August 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Meins hat auch seit gestern knack geräusche beim treten (auch wenn ich den Sattel nicht belaste)... Vermute erstmal die Kassette aber muss ich nachher mal schauen
> Ich hasse knack Geräusche vor allem wenns Bike noch nagelneu ist xD


Bei mir ist es die blöde Pedale. Erst links, die hab ich nachgezogen. Dachte mir, ziehst die rechte auch bissel nach, seitdem knackt die xD
Hab mir jetzt Mehrzweckfett besorgt und werde sie heute ausbauen, fetten und wieder einbauen. To be continued.

@Jan-1989 wie kommst du mit der Schaltung zurecht? Bei mir springt die Kette förmlich vom vorletzten in den letzten Ritzel. Hab schon alles möglich ausprobiert...


----------



## nakami (30. August 2019)

So, mein erstes Canyon gestern bestellt. 
Was habt ihr denn so an euren 2019er Spectrals geändert/dazu gekauft?


----------



## Jan-1989 (30. August 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> So, mein erstes Canyon gestern bestellt.
> Was habt ihr denn so an euren 2019er Spectrals geändert/dazu gekauft?


Glückwunsch 
Nur das Kettenblatt gegen nen ovales 30er KB getauscht, alles andere war perfekt ^^
... Und Tubeless natürlich 

Welches haste gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakami (30. August 2019)

Wurde ein CF 7.0, da mir die Schweißnähte bei AL überhaupt nicht gefallen haben und mir zudem die RockShox Fork+Shock Kombo mehr zugesagt hat. Hab eigentlich etwas Skepsis in Carbon (durch Hörsagen), jedoch war CF im Sale und ich wollte mir langfristig mal selbst ein Bild machen. Das Fahrrad fuhr sich so toll im Koblenzer Showroom!

Ovales Kettenblatt habe ich auch am Hardtail und wird definitiv wieder eine Überlegung! Tubeless wird's dann nach dem Einfahren auch, wobei ich sogar ganz gern einen Durchschlagschutz reinmachen würde.


----------



## Jan-1989 (30. August 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> Wurde ein CF 7.0, da mir die Schweißnähte bei AL überhaupt nicht gefallen haben und mir zudem die RockShox Fork+Shock Kombo mehr zugesagt hat. Hab eigentlich etwas Skepsis in Carbon (durch Hörsagen), jedoch war CF im Sale und ich wollte mir langfristig mal selbst ein Bild machen. Das Fahrrad fuhr sich so toll im Koblenzer Showroom!
> 
> Ovales Kettenblatt habe ich auch am Hardtail und wird definitiv wieder eine Überlegung! Tubeless wird's dann nach dem Einfahren auch, wobei ich sogar ganz gern einen Durchschlagschutz reinmachen würde.


Ich hab meinem CF Rahmen auch anfangs null getraut weil eig halt nix anderes als Plastik  zwei starke stürze und einige echt ordentliche Abfahrten und nicht einen Kratzer... Vertrauen in Plastik jetzt höher als ins Alu


----------



## nakami (30. August 2019)

Ah super, dann kann ich dich ja bezüglich CF etwas nerven... 
Hast du irgendwelche Schutzaufkleber (Easy Frame, InvisiFrame, selbstgeschnittenes, ...) drauf? Das Kabelrohr am unteren Rohr schützt ja nicht bis ganz runter, v.a. da sieht es so aus als könnte man den Rahmen etwas besser schützen... Oder glaubst du eher, dass sowas unnötig ist?

Mal überlegt ein Bashguard dran zu machen? Das Thema gab's hier schon und ohne Montage-Löcher im Rahmen müsste man ja entweder am Kettenblatt oder an der Kurbelachse montieren - das war zumindest irgendwie so das Takeaway, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Jan-1989 (30. August 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> Ah super, dann kann ich dich ja bezüglich CF etwas nerven...
> Hast du irgendwelche Schutzaufkleber (Easy Frame, InvisiFrame, selbstgeschnittenes, ...) drauf? Das Kabelrohr am unteren Rohr schützt ja nicht bis ganz runter, v.a. da sieht es so aus als könnte man den Rahmen etwas besser schützen... Oder glaubst du eher, dass sowas unnötig ist?
> 
> Mal überlegt ein Bashguard dran zu machen? Das Thema gab's hier schon und ohne Montage-Löcher im Rahmen müsste man ja entweder am Kettenblatt oder an der Kurbelachse montieren - das war zumindest irgendwie so das Takeaway, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Schutzfolie halte ich für unnötig, die teile sind echt stabil und iwann mal Kratzer im Lack gehören dazu ^^

Nein übern nen Bashguard hab ich noch nicht nachgedacht aber halte ich ebenfalls für unnötig  Aber von den dingern halte ich eh nicht viel

Aber ohne flax, freu dich aufs Bike, dass fährt sich traumhaft gut


----------



## DerAnfaenger (31. August 2019)

Ich war heute das erste mal aufm Trail mit dem spectral CF8. Vier Mal dachte ich, jetzt ists vorbei mit mir aber das bike muss Gedanken lesen können. Bin sprachlos Leute...ein abnormal geiles bike. Morgen geht's nach Tegernsee-> Berge 

Hab alles mal kontrolliert und das Schaltwerk raubt mir den letzten Nerv 

Das geputzte danach war nicht so schön


----------



## daddel321 (1. September 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nach zu ziehen, da mittlerweile alle ein wenig locker sind
> Wie bekomme ich da die Abdeckung runter?
> Anhang anzeigen 903876
> Laut Zeichnung muss das mit 8Nm angezogen werden? Braucht man da eine besondere Nuss?? Oder gibts da einen besonderen Trick?
> Anhang anzeigen 903879




Zapfenschlüssel braucht man da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zossebart (5. September 2019)

Hallo,

habe ein AL 5.0 2018 und nun auch ein Knacken beim (kräftigeren) Treten.
Sattelklemme, Steckachse hinten, Kurbelspiel und Schaltauge hab ich schon gecheckt und schien alles ok zu sein (Sattelklemmenschraube hab ich sowieso schon länger mit Locktide gesichert, hatte sich immer gelockert).
Werde jetzt noch die Kasette prüfen und mir dann die Lager anschauen. Alle Lagerschrauben (ja auch die Hauptlager) scheinen aber schonmal mit passendem Drehmoment fest zu sein.

Ich hab schonmal testweise die Horstlink-Lagerbolzen abgeschraubt und mir angeschaut, wie es da aussieht. Sah eigentlich ok aus, kein Dreck und genug Fett an den Quadringen.



Ryker13 schrieb:


> Lager Hinten innen an der Achse (weiß nicht mehr ob links oder rechts), war nicht gefettet dadurch schreckliches Knachen, seitdem Ruhe



Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr hier mit "nicht gefettet" meint? Wirklich das Innere der Lager (hinter der blauen Abdeckung), oder "nur" äußerlich?


----------



## BigBadaBoom (5. September 2019)

Check auf Mal die Kabelbinder die am Hinterbau den Bremsschlauch halten. Einer ist bei mir irgendwie locker geworden, dadurch hat das Kabel knack-Geräusche gemacht. Neuen dran, fest gezogen und schon war's weg.


----------



## zossebart (6. September 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis...hab gestern Abend gleich mal alle Kabelbinder-befestigungen erneuert. Testfahrt steht noch aus...


----------



## Jan-1989 (6. September 2019)

Erevan90 schrieb:


> @Jan-1989 wie kommst du mit der Schaltung zurecht? Bei mir springt die Kette förmlich vom vorletzten in den letzten Ritzel. Hab schon alles möglich ausprobiert...



entschuldige, die Frage überlesen  
Die läuft butterweich, selbst unter Last :O


----------



## zossebart (6. September 2019)

daddel321 schrieb:


> Zapfenschlüssel braucht man da



Ich würde mir den Schlüssel bzw. die Nuss schonmal vorsorglich besorgen...nur welchen brauche ich genau (welche Maße)? 
@Skydive93 hatte ja nach der Abdeckung beim Spectral (AL?) WMN gefragt (Nr. 10 in der Explosionszeichnung) ich brauche den fürs Spectral AL, da ist es Nr. 11. Bei beiden scheint der dazugehörige Ersatzteil-Artikel aber GP0106 zu sein, es ist also vermutlich dieselbe Abdeckung?

Beim normalen AL komm ich leider nicht ohne den Hinterbau zu zerlegen oder den Dämpfer auszubauen an die Abdeckung ran, da sie hier "innen" liegt und teilweise vom Sitzrohr verdeckt wird. Sonst würde ich selbst messen...


----------



## Soulslide (6. September 2019)

zossebart schrieb:


> Ich würde mir den Schlüssel bzw. die Nuss schonmal vorsorglich besorgen...nur welchen brauche ich genau (welche Maße)?
> [


Du kannst diesen hier nutzen.
*Park Tool Stiftschlüssel SPA-2 rot  ca. 7-9€*
Aber den roten, hat glaube ich 2,3 mm Zapfen. Kannst damit auch deine Sattelstütze (Innenkartuasche)  öffnen.
Es gibt aber auch Modelle wo du die Pins wechseln kannst. Mir reicht der von Park Tool vollkommen aus.
Du kannst auch nach Stirnlochschlüssel suchen.


----------



## Skydive93 (6. September 2019)

habs mal mim meterstab geschätzt.
komme auf einen Durchmesser von 20mm als Abstand der Löcher


----------



## Stefan79 (6. September 2019)

.


----------



## zossebart (6. September 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise zum richtigen Schlüssel.
Sprengringzange habe ich eine billige. Muss ich mal schauen ob die vom Pindurchmesser passen würde, ansonsten hol ich mir das vorgeschlagene rote Parktool.
Hatte gedacht, es gibt auch eine passende Nuss, so dass ich den Drehmomentschlüssel zum Festschrauben nutzen kann. Aber ich denk mal da es nur ne Abdeckung ist, kann ich die auch einfach handfest anziehen und gut is!?

Das mit dem Nachfetten der Lager würde mich trotzdem noch interessieren, reicht da nur äußerlich oder muss ich in die Lager ein?


----------



## Soulslide (6. September 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> komme auf einen Durchmesser von 20mm als Abstand der Löcher


Ist eigentlich relativ egal, sollte jede normale Zange oder Stiftschlüssel abdecken. Endscheiden ist der Durchmesser der Löcher, damit der Zapfen oder Pin auch passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan79 (6. September 2019)

.


----------



## .jan (6. September 2019)

Im Horstlink hat es auch je Seite zwei Lager hintereinander.


----------



## Steff1337 (8. September 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Meins hat auch seit gestern knack geräusche beim treten (auch wenn ich den Sattel nicht belaste)... Vermute erstmal die Kassette aber muss ich nachher mal schauen
> Ich hasse knack Geräusche vor allem wenns Bike noch nagelneu ist xD



Und was ist das geworden? Mein cf8 2019 hat nach drei Ausfahrten auch Knackgeräusche entwickelt. Habe mir nicht Die Zeit genommen und alles einzeln angezogen und getestet. Stattdessen Pedale, Kassette, Sattelklemmenschraube und Lager angezogen und weg wars. Nun drei Ausfahrten später ist es wieder da. Habe auch die Kassette im Verdacht, aber wie das halt immer so ist mit dem Knacken...


----------



## Jan-1989 (8. September 2019)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> Und was ist das geworden? Mein cf8 2019 hat nach drei Ausfahrten auch Knackgeräusche entwickelt. Habe mir nicht Die Zeit genommen und alles einzeln angezogen und getestet. Stattdessen Pedale, Kassette, Sattelklemmenschraube und Lager angezogen und weg wars. Nun drei Ausfahrten später ist es wieder da. Habe auch die Kassette im Verdacht, aber wie das halt immer so ist mit dem Knacken...



War die Kassette, einmal fest gezogen und seit dem (300km) ruhe ^^


----------



## Iceman_L (9. September 2019)

Grüßt Euch, 
nach langem innerlichen Hin und Her, das aufgrund der Schwankung zwischen Neuron und Spectral (wie offensichtlich viele^^) beruht, sowie Euren diversen Problemen mit Canyon und den Bikes, habe ich mich nun doch, in dem Glauben an das "Gute", für ein Spectral CFR 9.0 SL entschieden. War schon immer ein Traum von mir, so ein Teil zu besitzen und wir werden ja sehen was es bringt..


----------



## Tbuschi (10. September 2019)

Iceman_L schrieb:


> Grüßt Euch,
> nach langem innerlichen Hin und Her, das aufgrund der Schwankung zwischen Neuron und Spectral (wie offensichtlich viele^^) beruht, sowie Euren diversen Problemen mit Canyon und den Bikes, habe ich mich nun doch, in dem Glauben an das "Gute", für ein Spectral CFR 9.0 SL entschieden. War schon immer ein Traum von mir, so ein Teil zu besitzen und wir werden ja sehen was es bringt..



Viel Spaß mit dem Teil und knackfreie Fahrten


----------



## Jan-1989 (10. September 2019)

Iceman_L schrieb:


> Grüßt Euch,
> nach langem innerlichen Hin und Her, das aufgrund der Schwankung zwischen Neuron und Spectral (wie offensichtlich viele^^) beruht, sowie Euren diversen Problemen mit Canyon und den Bikes, habe ich mich nun doch, in dem Glauben an das "Gute", für ein Spectral CFR 9.0 SL entschieden. War schon immer ein Traum von mir, so ein Teil zu besitzen und wir werden ja sehen was es bringt..



Viel Spaß damit!  
Also ich bin mit meinem CF 8 top zufrieden, dass man sich nach den ersten km nochmal alle verschraubungen / kassette etc. anschaut ist ja normal und zumindest bei mir hats echt geholfen, knackfrei jetzt auch hier bei uns in Osnabrück die Teuto Tour und die Wadenkneifer gefahren, alles wunderbar


----------



## Ryker13 (10. September 2019)

zossebart schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hinweise zum richtigen Schlüssel.
> Sprengringzange habe ich eine billige. Muss ich mal schauen ob die vom Pindurchmesser passen würde, ansonsten hol ich mir das vorgeschlagene rote Parktool.
> Hatte gedacht, es gibt auch eine passende Nuss, so dass ich den Drehmomentschlüssel zum Festschrauben nutzen kann. Aber ich denk mal da es nur ne Abdeckung ist, kann ich die auch einfach handfest anziehen und gut is!?
> 
> Das mit dem Nachfetten der Lager würde mich trotzdem noch interessieren, reicht da nur äußerlich oder muss ich in die Lager ein?



Lager muss man immer öffnen um dort Geräusche zu beseitigen. Die Reibfläche zwischen Lager und Zapfen zu fetten hat bei mir das Knacken stets beseitigt.
Drauf sprühen von Außen wird nur kurz oder gar nicht helfen.
Bei meinem festsitzenden Lager hinten hat man es beim lösen schon gehört dass da was hakte.


----------



## Stefan79 (10. September 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryker13 (10. September 2019)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> mal eine "dumme" Frage: Wo hat man bei einem Wälzlager, wie sie beim Spectral verbaut sind, "Reibfläche zwischen Lager und Zapfen"? Das käme m.E. nur bei den Dämpferbuchsen (Gleitlager) in Frage. Bei allen anderen Lagern müssten die Dichtungen entfernt, das alte Fett ausgespült und die Kugeln neu gefettet werden.



Ja soweit Richtig gedacht. Parktisch bewegen sich die Lager aber nicht nur selbst sondern auch bei den Auflageflächen (Trägheit, Verscheiß). Im Rahmen sind sie eingepresst aber zwischen innerer Reibfläche und dem Bolzen kann die Reibung oder Spiel Knacken o.Ä. verursachen.
Alles was sich bewegt und nicht reiben soll verträgt in meinen Augen etwas Fett


----------



## Stefan79 (10. September 2019)

.


----------



## MitschundCo (14. September 2019)

Guten Morgen,

Weiß jemand welche Naben beim Spectral CFR 9.0 LTD verbaut sind? Die Chris King?

Und welche Hublänge hat die Fox Transfer?

Lg
M


----------



## trailblitz (15. September 2019)

Hallo,
hab ne Frage. Bei meinem 2018er Spectral AL verschiebt sich permanent die Kabelführung unten an der Hinterbauschwinge. Beide Schrauben sind fest angezogen- trotzdem ragt das Plastikteil irgendwann in den Reifenbereich- dann reibt der Reifen mit den Seitenstollen. Das nervt. 
Hat das sonst noch jemand? Gibts bereits einen Hack dafür? Klebeband, Kabelbinder? 
Oder gibts evtl bei Canyon eine Lösung dafür? 
P.S. Ich meine das Teil Nr.20 auf dem Bild...


----------



## .jan (15. September 2019)

Hatte ich anfangs auch, allerdings hat es bei mir gereicht, die Schraube richtig festzuziehen...


----------



## Alpini (16. September 2019)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab ne Frage. Bei meinem 2018er Spectral AL verschiebt sich permanent die Kabelführung unten an der Hinterbauschwinge. Beide Schrauben sind fest angezogen- trotzdem ragt das Plastikteil irgendwann in den Reifenbereich- dann reibt der Reifen mit den Seitenstollen. Das nervt.
> Hat das sonst noch jemand? Gibts bereits einen Hack dafür? Klebeband, Kabelbinder?
> Oder gibts evtl bei Canyon eine Lösung dafür?
> P.S. Ich meine das Teil Nr.20 auf dem Bild...


Ich denke...Schraube lockern, mit Heißluft in Form bringen, abkühlen lassen und Schraube wieder anziehen. Meine Kabelführung musste ich ersetzen weil sich vermutlich ein Stock eigefädelt hatte uns alles abgerissen ist. Kabel unterm Tretlager sind einfach Sch.... gehören da nicht hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (16. September 2019)

Danke erstmal 
Hab jetzt die Kabelführung geändert, mal sehen ob das hilft...


----------



## EllisGambor (18. September 2019)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer. 
Ich möchte auf den Super Deluxe Coil umsteigen. Ich habe schon bei 5 Händlern den Dämpfer bestellt und immer einen mit einer Bearing Seite bekommen(mal am Kopf, mal am Body) , obwohl er überall mit  2 Gleitlager abgebildet war.... 
Jetzt gibt es bei einigen die Möglichkeit den für das Jeffsy 27 zu bestellen. Hier sieht der Dämpfer im Internet ja baugleich von der Aufnahme aus, weiß jemand ob der passt? Ich habe keine Lust mehr andauernd für 500-600€ einen Dämpfer zubestellen und wieder zurück zusenden und teils hier 2, 3 rumliegen zuhaben, daher wäre es prima wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Skydive93 (18. September 2019)

bei meinem 27 jeffsy baujahr 2018 sind oben und unten gleitlager beim deluxe verbaut. Die exakten Maße könntest mal in der technischen zeichnung nachschauen





						YT Industries
					






					www.yt-industries.com
				




edit. mal ein bild angehängt. hab beim service leider kein bild gemacht...


----------



## Karhedron (19. September 2019)

Hallo,
......hätte gerne mal eine Entscheidungshilfe.
Bin absoluter Einsteiger und möchte mir nach rund 15 Jahren mal wieder ein Fahrrad kaufen.
Da ich mich kenne, muss es etwas sein womit der Spaß im Vordergrund steht (bin fast 20 Jahre Skateboard gefahren) und ich möchte nicht in 2-3 Jahren das nächste kaufen weil ich das jetzige zu sehr ausreize.
Habe mich nach langem informieren eigentlich soweit für das Spectral entschieden.
Bei meiner Größe (1,90m bei SL 87) erscheint mir der XL-Rahmen die richtige Wahl zu sein, oder sieht das jemand anders?
Nun wollte ich das AL 6.0 bestellen, sehe aber das dieses zur Zeit nicht lieferbar ist und dass das CF 7.0 aktuell gleichviel kostet.
Gibt es denn einen Grund das AL dem CF vorzuziehen?
....oder sollte ich hier auf jeden Fall zum CF greifen?
Wie ist es mit der Stabilität?.....kenne mich im Radbereich nicht aus, weiß aber aus dem RC-Sport, dass Kohlefaser bei niedrigen Temperaturen extrem spröde wird und bricht wie Glas. Von daher frage ich mich ob ich dann bei 4 Grad und weniger aufs Radfahren verzichten muss, oder ob dies keinerlei Problem darstellt.
Hätte auch bedenken was Stürze angeht. Da ich mich als absoluter Noob mit Sicherheit das ein oder andere Mal langmachen werde, würde mich auch interessieren wie empfindlich ein Carbonrahmen auf solche Dinge reagiert im Vergleich zu Alu......allein schon wenn ich an Wheelies oder Stoppies denke sehe ich das gute stück beim üben schon auf den Boden fliegen. 
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Meinungen und Beratung.
Besten Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nakami (20. September 2019)

Spectral CF 7.0 Anfang September in L bestellt (reduziert auf 2800)
Rahmen ist mir zu groß gewesen: einmal zurück und eine Nummer kleiner bestellt.
Spectral CF 7.0 in M Anfang der Woche bekommen.
Da das Fahrrad jetzt nochmal weiter reduziert wurde, habe ich mal angerufen und nachgehakt. Nun bekomme ich jetzt die Differenz zurückerstattet.

Also ich bin ja jetzt echt positiv überrascht, wie weit mir Canyon entgegen gekommen ist! 



Karhedron schrieb:


> Bei meiner Größe (1,90m bei SL 87) erscheint mir der XL-Rahmen die richtige Wahl zu sein, oder sieht das jemand anders?


Spiel mal etwas mit dem Konfigurator rum und füg mal 2-3 Centimeter hinzu bzw. zieh das ab. Schau mal, ob die vorgeschlagene Größe bleibt.
Ich persönlich bin zwischen M und L angesiedelt und war sogar mal in Koblenz um zu sehen, ob ich auf beidem Sitzen kann. Beim Koblenzer Showroom geht leider nicht mehr als ein paar Parkplatz-Runden... Die Größe umzutauschen ging jedoch bei mir ohne Probleme.



Karhedron schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich das AL 6.0 bestellen, sehe aber das dieses zur Zeit nicht lieferbar ist und dass das CF 7.0 aktuell gleichviel kostet.
> Gibt es denn einen Grund das AL dem CF vorzuziehen?
> ....oder sollte ich hier auf jeden Fall zum CF greifen?
> Wie ist es mit der Stabilität?.....kenne mich im Radbereich nicht aus, weiß aber aus dem RC-Sport, dass Kohlefaser bei niedrigen Temperaturen extrem spröde wird und bricht wie Glas. Von daher frage ich mich ob ich dann bei 4 Grad und weniger aufs Radfahren verzichten muss, oder ob dies keinerlei Problem darstellt.
> Hätte auch bedenken was Stürze angeht. Da ich mich als absoluter Noob mit Sicherheit das ein oder andere Mal langmachen werde, würde mich auch interessieren wie empfindlich ein Carbonrahmen auf solche Dinge reagiert im Vergleich zu Alu......allein schon wenn ich an Wheelies oder Stoppies denke sehe ich das gute stück beim üben schon auf den Boden fliegen.



Bin zwar selber gerade dabei mir ein Bild von Carbon zu machen, aber soweit bin ich überzeugt. Da kannst du auch sehr viel recherchieren. Enduros und Downhiller werden mittlerweile in Carbon produziert, da die Forschung und das Vertrauen in das Material so fortgeschritten ist. Hab mal kurz wegen Temperaturen nachgeschaut... Im Internet finde ich da jetzt nur Antworten vonwegen, dass Kälte kein Problem ist. Da schaue ich vielleicht mal im Handbuch nach oder frage nochmal bei Canyon... Anrufen geht übrigens zur Mittagszeit super. Da ist nicht so viel los. Ich finde die Ausstattung bei den CF-Modellen besser. Hab lieber eine vollwertige Rockshox (bzw Fox) Federgabel als diese Budget Fox Rhythm, die ich schon an meinem Hardtail habe.


----------



## Karhedron (21. September 2019)

Hi nakami, 
....und danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. 
Habe aufgrund dieser, die Maße der Rahmengrößen mal mit dem Habit 2se verglichen welches ich vor kurzem in L testen konnte. Da es mir sehr gut lag und L beim Spectral fast die gleichen Maße besitzt (eher sogar größer), habe ich nun in L bestellt und eben auch das CF-Modell.


----------



## Soulslide (21. September 2019)

Ich habe auch lange überlegt,  ob L oder XL. bin 188 groß und SL von 91. Wasser zweimal bei Canyon zum Probesitzen.  Habe Dad L genommen weil es viel agiler ist.  Das XL war mir alleine schon auf dem Parkplatz viel zu unhandlich.  Habe jetzt schon 3500km und 72.000 Höhenmeter hinter mir.  ich bereue die Entscheidung zu L nie.  Also viel Spaß damit bei deinen Touren und downhills...


----------



## Rex Felice (24. September 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Erstens weil ich mir das gleiche gekauft habe und zweitens weil es genauso aussieht wie das welches an meinem AL 6.0 von 2018 verbaut ist.
> Ich denke das ist ein Fehler von Canyon mit  der 0156-01 oder es passen vielleicht zwei verschieden.  das 0155-01 passt bei mir.



Ist das 0156-01 identisch mit dem "alten" Nr. 27? (Das neue ist gemäss Canyon nicht mehr lieferbar und alte Nr. 27 habe ich 2 Stück)

Was für ein Schaltwerk hast du montiert? Ich habe von 2x11 XTR auf 1x12 XT umgerüstet und kann wegen der Kröpfung des Ausfallendes das grösste Ritzel nicht schalten resp. es schaltet immer wieder aufs zweitgrösste Ritzel.


----------



## Soulslide (24. September 2019)

Weiß nicht ob es mit dem alten 27 identisch ist.  Nr.27 ist für Shimano und Nr. 26 für Sram. Ich habe eine Sram GX 1x12 dran. Ist Standard beim AL 6.0.
Bei deinem Ritzelproblem hast aber den Umwerfer nach dem Umbau neu ausgerichtet.  Endlage, Zugspannung, etc. was man halt so macht wenn man die Schaltung einstellt.
Was ist Kröpfung des Ausfallendes?


----------



## Rex Felice (24. September 2019)

Hallo

Ja, alles eingestellt, B-screw, Begrenzungsschrauben etc. Kein Umwerfer, 1x12.

Mit Kröpfung meine ich, dass das Schaltauge einen Versatz hat, d. h. Von hinten dem Rad her betrachtet sieht man, dass das Loch für das Schaltwerk ca. 9 mm mehr rechts steht als das die Aufnahme am Rahmen. Wenn der Versatz etwa 4 mm wäre, würde es gehen. Zum kleinsten Ritzel hin habe ich in Bezug auf den Schwenkbereich einige mm Reserven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (24. September 2019)

Rex Felice schrieb:


> Kein Umwerfer


Sorry ich meinte ja auch Schaltwerk.  
Aber da kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.


----------



## chille (25. September 2019)

Hallo alle Miteinander,

Ich bin seid ein paar Wochen stiller Mitleser des Forums und habe nun gestern mein Spectral AL 6.0 in M erhalten.
Soweit ging der Aufbau schnell von statten und eigentlich selbsterklärend. Nur der Seilzug des Satteldroppers war im Sattenrohr
verschwunden und somit ein ziemliches Gepfrieml den wieder heraus zu bekommen....

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich:

Gibt es irgendwo am Bike Punkte, die dringend überprüft werden sollten? Lose Schrauben, fehlender Loktide...etc? bzw. Tweaks die man gleich am Anfang vornehmen sollte?
Bei der Federgabel bin ich schon bei nur 70 Psi und bekomme trotzdem nur einen Sag von 20% hin... Und ich bin mit fast 90 Kg kein Leichtgewicht... Ist das normal oder einfach Streuung der Fertigung?
Mir sind die Reifen doch etwas zu grob und da ich uphill doch meistens auf Forst und Teerstrassen unterwegs bin, wollte ich sie gegen etwas "leichteres" Tauschen... Gibts Eurerseits Empfehlungen?
Da ich noch nicht sooooo fit bin , möchte ich das Kettenblatt gegen ein 30T tauschen. Muss dann die Kette um ein Glied gekürzt werden?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Stefan79 (25. September 2019)

.


----------



## Ryker13 (25. September 2019)

Ja auch von mir Glückwunsch.

• Sichtprüfung klar, und auch Mal gucken ob irgendwo was locker ist aber das sollte man sowieso regelmäßig machen. Wenn alles gut ist - Super! Nur wenn es irgendwann klappert oder knackt würde ich intensiv danach suchen.
• Der Druck passt. Fahre mit 110kg mit 90Psi. 
• Reifen muss man sich halt immer zwischen mehr oder weniger Grip und Rollwiderstand entscheiden. Hab gerade das gegenteilige gemacht und den MAXXIS Rekon gegen den Nobby Nic getauscht - gefällt mir.
Aber jeder große Händler hat auch tolle XC Reifen im Angebot die man sicherlich bedenkenlos nehmen kann.
• Bei Ritzel geht es bestimmt auch ohne ein Glied zu entfernen aber schöner wäre es. Kann dir aber empfehlen einfach ein paar Touren zu machen. Man steigert sich anfangs Schnell.

Viel Spaß beim Fahren!


----------



## Stefan79 (25. September 2019)

.


----------



## chille (25. September 2019)

Hy Leute,

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und informativen Antworten...
Kettenblatt ist eben gekommen. Suche gerade eine Anleitung für´s Kurbel demontieren...
@stefan79: Ich habe absichtlich die Alu Variante genommen!! Ich vertrau dem Carbon einfach nicht - ist natürlich Blödsinn, aber mit Alu fühle ich mich wohler... es sind ja nur 300-400 g. Und da es über Jobrad Selbstständige läuft, muss man dort den UVP Preis "bezahlen"... Daher leider kein CF 7


----------



## BigBadaBoom (25. September 2019)

Uberprüf auf jeden Fall sehr regelmäßig die Schrauben an den Hauptlagern unten. Die werden gerne mal locker und fangen dann schnell an das Gewinde kaputt zu arbeiten. Aufgrund der Plastik-Kappen gehen sie allerdings nie komplett raus, entsprechend merkt man davon nichts, es sei denn man prüft regelmäßig. Nach dem 2. Mal locktite halten sie jetzt auch bei mir...

Hatte mir auch ein Bobby Nic Speed grip hinten drauf gemacht. Hat auf Feld und Waldwegen viel gebracht, war mir dann aber auf groben Gelände dich zu anfällig und ich bin zum dhr2 zurück ... Vorne ein dhf maxxterra hat aber mindestens genauso viel gebracht. Jetzt super halt in den Kurven, trotzdem leichter bergauf.


----------



## mx585 (26. September 2019)

Hallo zamm,
da ich jetzt ein paar mal mit dem Ritzel aufgesetzt bin, werde ich bei meinem Spectral einen Bashguard nachrüsten. Da es ja keine ISCG Aufnahme gibt und es sich um ein Pressfit Innenlager handelt, scheint dieser Adapter die beste Lösung zu sein:








						ISCG-05 Adapter Clamp
					

A simple ISCG-05 adapter that clamps on to your BB shell to provide you with ISCG-05 tabs.




					global.csixx.com
				



Ab 50$ ist der Versand kostenlos, weshalb ich fragen wollte, ob noch wer Interesse hat? Ich würde dann eine Sammelbestellung machen und die Adapter per Post zu Euch schicken. Sollte dann aller Erwartung nach für 20€ inkl. Porto machbar sein, solang nicht noch groß Zoll drauf kommt. Bei Interesse einfach ne PN an mich.
Gruß


----------



## nakami (26. September 2019)

mx585 schrieb:


> Hallo zamm,
> da ich jetzt ein paar mal mit dem Ritzel aufgesetzt bin, werde ich bei meinem Spectral einen Bashguard nachrüsten. Da es ja keine ISCG Aufnahme gibt und es sich um ein Pressfit Innenlager handelt, scheint dieser Adapter die beste Lösung zu sein:
> [...]


Hm, weiß nicht, ob das bei Carbonrahmen in Ordnung geht, wenn da so konzentriert Druck auf die kleine Stelle ausgeübt wird (insofern mal ein Bashguard auf dem Boden aufkommt).. Bei Alu-Rahmen hätte ich da nicht so die Bedenken. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (27. September 2019)

mx585 schrieb:


> Hallo zamm,
> da ich jetzt ein paar mal mit dem Ritzel aufgesetzt bin, werde ich bei meinem Spectral einen Bashguard nachrüsten. Da es ja keine ISCG Aufnahme gibt und es sich um ein Pressfit Innenlager handelt, scheint dieser Adapter die beste Lösung zu sein:
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es das Teil nicht verdreht, wenn du mal gescheit einschlägst fress ich nen Besen. Die geklemmten Teile taugen alle nicht allzuviel.


----------



## mx585 (27. September 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Wenn es das Teil nicht verdreht, wenn du mal gescheit einschlägst fress ich nen Besen. Die geklemmten Teile taugen alle nicht allzuviel.



Das kann natürlich sein! Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit dem Teil. Da es keine guten Alternativen gibt, will ich es ausprobieren. Ich denke, korrekt montiert, kann es für die meisten Szenarios durchaus gut funktionieren. Hast du sowas bereits am Fahrrad gehabt?


----------



## mx585 (27. September 2019)

Doppelpost - kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Hinouf (27. September 2019)

mx585 schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich sein! Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit dem Teil. Da es keine guten Alternativen gibt, will ich es ausprobieren. Ich denke, korrekt montiert, kann es für die meisten Szenarios durchaus gut funktionieren. Hast du sowas bereits am Fahrrad gehabt?


Ein anderes Klemmteil, ja. Hat’s verdreht. Das Problem hatten aber einige.


----------



## mx585 (27. September 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Ein anderes Klemmteil, ja. Hat’s verdreht. Das Problem hatten aber einige.



Ah okay, danke für deine Erfahrungen! Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich es probieren und meine eigene Erfahrung mit dem Teil sammeln  wie gesagt, wer auch Interesse hat - PN an mich.


----------



## jonnnzzeen (27. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Spectral 5.0 2018. Meine LEV SI Satellstütze fährt nicht mehr richtig aus, wenn ich diese Sattelklemme mit mehr als 3 bar festschraube. Bei lediglich 3 bar ist die Sattelstütze allerdings nicht fest. Laut Kennzeichnung kann ich die sattelklemme bis 4 bar anziehen. Habt ihr eine Idee? Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan79 (27. September 2019)

.


----------



## jonnnzzeen (27. September 2019)

Natürlich nm

Danke für die Hinweise. Werde mal schauen, ob es hilft.


----------



## Alpini (28. September 2019)

jonnnzzeen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Spectral 5.0 2018. Meine LEV SI Satellstütze fährt nicht mehr richtig aus, wenn ich diese Sattelklemme mit mehr als 3 bar festschraube. Bei lediglich 3 bar ist die Sattelstütze allerdings nicht fest. Laut Kennzeichnung kann ich die sattelklemme bis 4 bar anziehen. Habt ihr eine Idee? Woran kann es liegen?


Ich hatte das gleiche Problem an meinem AL 6. 
Carbon Montagepaste und unbedingt Loctite auf den Gewindestift.
Seit dem hab ich Ruhe.


----------



## Chestercanfly (28. September 2019)

Hallo allerseits, hat jemand erfolgreich ein Shimano 1x12-Getriebe auf einem Spectral 2018 installiert? Ich kann nicht auf das größte Kettenrad schalten.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. September 2019)

jonnnzzeen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Spectral 5.0 2018. Meine LEV SI Satellstütze fährt nicht mehr richtig aus, wenn ich diese Sattelklemme mit mehr als 3 bar festschraube. Bei lediglich 3 bar ist die Sattelstütze allerdings nicht fest. Laut Kennzeichnung kann ich die sattelklemme bis 4 bar anziehen. Habt ihr eine Idee? Woran kann es liegen?



Die Lev Si ist nicht so die haltbarste Sattelstütze habe ich festgestellt.

Bei Deinem Problem habe es die anderen User schon schön beschrieben.
Zu den Punkten, Carbonpaste, Loctite bei der Schraube, könnte man noch ein kleines getupftes Fetttröpfchen auf die Klemmschraube geben, dass wenn diese reingeschraubt wird, nicht an der Klemmung knarzt.

Eigentlich merkt man bei der Lev Si schnell wenn es zu viel Drehmoment ist, dann fährt sie hörbar schleifend aus.
Bis die mal genau gesessen hat, waren einige Aus und Einbauten nötig.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Hinouf (28. September 2019)

Chestercanfly schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits, hat jemand erfolgreich ein Shimano 1x12-Getriebe auf einem Spectral 2018 installiert? Ich kann nicht auf das größte Kettenrad schalten.


Du meinst sicher das größte Ritzel. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Anschlagschraube für diese Ritzel. Drück das Schaltwerk mal von Hand. Ansonsten mehr Spannung auf den Zug.


----------



## Rex Felice (30. September 2019)

Chestercanfly schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits, hat jemand erfolgreich ein Shimano 1x12-Getriebe auf einem Spectral 2018 installiert? Ich kann nicht auf das größte Kettenrad schalten.



Hallo

Ich habe ein 2015 CF, müsste aber das gleiche Ausfallende/Achsmass etc. haben.
Ja, ich habe genau das selbe Problem.

Posting Nr. 2800
Posting Nr. 2808

Hatte bei www.schaltauge.de ein Schaltauge Nr. 27 bestellt, in der Hoffnung, dass es etwas anders ist als das originale, damit es geht. Bei mir fehlen nur ca. 1 - 2 mm. Er schaltet das grösste Ritzel, die Kette hält aber leider nicht oben.


----------



## Rex Felice (30. September 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher das größte Ritzel. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Anschlagschraube für diese Ritzel. Drück das Schaltwerk mal von Hand. Ansonsten mehr Spannung auf den Zug.



Funktioniert leider nicht. Selbst ohne Anschlagschraube, ohne Zug und ohne Kette drauf bekommt man das Schaltwerk von Hand bewegt nicht soweit nach links, dass es das grösste Ritzel sauber schalten würde.


----------



## MyChaOS (30. September 2019)

Chestercanfly schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits, hat jemand erfolgreich ein Shimano 1x12-Getriebe auf einem Spectral 2018 installiert? Ich kann nicht auf das größte Kettenrad schalten.


Jo Canyon beim 19er 9.0 SL 








						Spectral CFR 9.0 SL
					

Der Preis-Leistungs-Sieger in der Trail-Kategorie (WOMB 03/18): Das Spectral CFR 9.0 SL übertrifft die Erwartungen des ambitionierten Trail Riders auf ganzer Linie. Lange Kletterpassagen wechseln sich mit technischen Abfahrten ab: Genau hier liegt die Wohlfühlzone dieses Bikes.




					www.canyon.com
				




Am besten Mal beim Service nachfragen was da für Schaltauge dran ist


----------



## Chestercanfly (30. September 2019)

MyChaOS schrieb:


> Jo Canyon beim 19er 9.0 SL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das habe ich schon gemacht. Auf eine Antwort warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chestercanfly (30. September 2019)

[QUOTE = "Rex Felice, post: 16140715, member: 81393"]
Hi

I have a 2015 CF, but would have the same dropout / axle size, etc.
Yes, I have exactly the same problem.

Posting No. 2800
Posting No. 2808

Had ordered at www.schaltauge.de a derailleur hanger No. 27, in the hope that it is something different than the original, so that it works. For me, only about 1 - 2 mm missing. He switches the biggest sprocket, but unfortunately the chain does not hold up.
[/ QUOTE]


Danke für Ihre Antwort.


ich kann wie du zum größten ritzel wechseln, halte aber nicht durch.

Die Nummer 27, die Sie bei schaltauge.de bestellt haben, war identisch mit der Originalnummer?


----------



## Rex Felice (1. Oktober 2019)

Chestercanfly schrieb:


> (...) Die Nummer 27, die Sie bei schaltauge.de bestellt haben, war identisch mit der Originalnummer?



Ja. Wird als Canyon Nr. 27 gelistet.


----------



## Tbuschi (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo liebe Huber-Buchsen Freunde,

ich habe mein Canyon Spectral AL 6.0 mal auf Drehmomente geprüft, dabei habe ich gesäubert und gefettet usw.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich bei meinem Dämpfer Rock Shox Deluxe RT 2 mit den Huber-Buchsen, vorne die Gleitlager leicht mit der Hand drehen kann. Die unteren Gleitlager lassen sich nicht per Hand drehen. Diese sind extrem fest.

Ist das jemand auch schon mit Huber-Tuning aufgefallen?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Soulslide (1. Oktober 2019)

Ist bei mir genauso.  Weiß nicht ob das so richtig ist.  Aber Geräusche oder schlechtere Fahreigenschaften habe ich nicht dadurch.


----------



## Tbuschi (1. Oktober 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ist bei mir genauso.  Weiß nicht ob das so richtig ist.  Aber Geräusche oder schlechtere Fahreigenschaften habe ich nicht dadurch.



Danke Soulslide.
Das ist ganz normal und soll so sein. 
Habe schon super schnelle, direkte und verständliche Hilfe von Huber-Bushing bekommen.
Die Alu-Buchsen sollen sich von Hand eindrücken lassen, aber dürfen sich nicht leicht drehen lassen in den Plastiklagern.
Somit alles OK wie ich es geschrieben habe.


----------



## akoegler (2. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
nach meinem 2016er habe ich mir nun im Sale ein 2019er Spectral CF7.0 in Stealth gegönnt. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv, sowohl was die Klettereigenschaften auf steilen Forstwegen angeht (hier wird ja öfter mal das etwas schwergängige Verhalten erwähnt), als auch Trails bergab. Macht wirklich sehr viel Spaß und ist kaum mit dem alten Modell zu vergleichen.
Die Maxxis habe ich direkt auf Tubeless umgerüstet, ging sehr entspannt und war schon ohne Milch fast dicht. Von der Guide R bin ich auch positiv überrascht, obwohl ich zuletzt eine CodeR gefahren bin, merke ich deutlich weniger Unterschiede als befürchtet. Soviel zu meinem Eindruck, vielleicht hilft es unentschlossenen weiter. 
Jetzt meine Frage, wie sieht es bei den 2019er Modellen mit den Lagern am Rahmen aus? Ist es immer noch so, dass diese zu wenig Fett ab Werk abbekommen und man erstmal alles zerlegen muss? 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem schwarzen Stealth-Rahmen was Kratzer angeht? Gerade die glänzende Oberseite wirkt schon sehr anfällig...
Gibt es sonst irgendwelche Stellen, die man gleich zu Beginn schützen oder kontrollieren sollte? Knarzen scheint ein Thema zu sein, Kettenstreben wohl nichtmehr?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## nakami (2. Oktober 2019)

akoegler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nach meinem 2016er habe ich mir nun im Sale ein 2019er Spectral CF7.0 in Stealth gegönnt. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv, sowohl was die Klettereigenschaften auf steilen Forstwegen angeht (hier wird ja öfter mal das etwas schwergängige Verhalten erwähnt), als auch Trails bergab. Macht wirklich sehr viel Spaß und ist kaum mit dem alten Modell zu vergleichen.
> Die Maxxis habe ich direkt auf Tubeless umgerüstet, ging sehr entspannt und war schon ohne Milch fast dicht. Von der Guide R bin ich auch positiv überrascht, obwohl ich zuletzt eine CodeR gefahren bin, merke ich deutlich weniger Unterschiede als befürchtet. Soviel zu meinem Eindruck, vielleicht hilft es unentschlossenen weiter.
> Jetzt meine Frage, wie sieht es bei den 2019er Modellen mit den Lagern am Rahmen aus? Ist es immer noch so, dass diese zu wenig Fett ab Werk abbekommen und man erstmal alles zerlegen muss?
> ...


Lager: Hab mein Rad noch nicht lange, höre aber ab und an Knackgeräusche. Ich halte ein Auge/Ohr drauf...

Kratzer: Ja, die glatte Lackierung wirkt sehr empfindlich. Ohne irgendwelche Vorfällo hab ich schon zwei Mini-Kratzer gefunden. Denke aber die sind durch mich entstanden. Habe da nun aufs obere Rohr einen Streifen 3M Folie drauf und auch beim BB unten als Schutz von unten.


----------



## Soulslide (2. Oktober 2019)

Leute das ist ein Fahrrad für's Gelände und kein Klavier


----------



## akoegler (2. Oktober 2019)

Klar ist es ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, keine Frage. Trotzdem kann man ja versuchen die besonders empfindlichen Stellen zu schützen. Es ging mir ja nur nebenbei um die Lackierung, primär um Erfahrungen mit trockenen Lagern oder sonstigen Sachen, auf die man achten sollte,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (2. Oktober 2019)

An die Lager würde ich erst dann gehen,  wenn sie Geräusche entwickeln. Hat bei mir ca. 1500km gedauert.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Oktober 2019)

akoegler schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage, wie sieht es bei den 2019er Modellen mit den Lagern am Rahmen aus? Ist es immer noch so, dass diese zu wenig Fett ab Werk abbekommen und man erstmal alles zerlegen?



Das sind Standardkugellager mit der für Kugellager üblichen Menge Fett. 
Glaubst du bei Canyon oder irgendeinem anderen Hersteller werden die Lager von Hand gefettet?


----------



## sunabsolute (4. Oktober 2019)

Nachdem ich vor knapp einer Woche mein 2019er Spectral CFR 9.0 SL (L) in Empfang nehmen durfte, gehöre ich nun auch zur „Canyon Community“.
Eigentlich komme  ich von Liteville und da wollte ich mit was Neuem auch wieder hin. Aber der (unerhörte) Preis des Spectrals im September-Sale, die Optik und der Komponenten Mix haben mich schwach werden lassen.
Nach einer sehr schnellen Lieferung und einer recht unkomplizierten Montage ging es gleich zur ersten Testfahrt. Es sollten nur ein paar Meter auf der Straße vorm Haus werden. Gut eine Stunde später fand ich mich allerdings auf dem großen Feldberg wieder…
Ich bin überrascht wie gut das Ding bergauf geht.
Eigentlich wollte ich nicht gleich am ersten Tag, noch dazu bei Regen, dem Ding auf dem Zahn fühlen, aber der Feldberg-Flowtrail führt nun mal fast bis vor meine Haustür…
Überraschung Nummer zwei: auch mit einem neuen Bike geht die rote Linie auf Anhieb, wenn auch deutlich vorsichtiger wie sonst. Aber geiles Teil. Kommt der eierlegenden Vollmilchsau schon ziemlich nahe.
2 kleinen Abtörner gabs allerdings in den ersten Tagen:
Die Bremse vorne hat vom ersten Meter an unglaublich gequietscht und vor allem die mittleren Gänge haben trotz penibler Einstellerei gesprungen und gerasselt. Fast als wäre ein 11 Fach Schalter an einer 12 Fach Kassette verbaut. (Nein, der Umsteller an den Hebeln stand auf 12…)
Ersteres Problem war schnell entlarvt. Die Bremsbeläge waren out oft the box verölt. Bremsenreiniger und neue Beläge haben das Problem gelöst. Bleibt zu hoffen das die Jungs bei der Erstmontage geschlampt haben und nicht ein undichter Nehmerkolben in den nächsten Tagen das Problem zurückbringt.
Das mit der Schaltung war ein härterer Fall. Das hat mich fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben.
Ich stelle seit 25 Jahren quasi im Schlaf Kettenschaltungen ein. Umso mehr war es eine Enttäuschung das ich die 12-fach XTR nicht gebacken bekommen hab.
Ich hab das Procedere rauf und runter exerziert: Begrenzer eingestellt, Zugspannung korrekt, Abstand korrekt, Hebel in der richtigen Position, Kassette rauf und wieder runter, Schaltwerk zerlegt, verlauf des Zugs im Rahmen bzw. in der Abdeckung gecheckt, jedes einzelne Glied der Kette gecheckt… nichts hats genützt. Das Ding ließ sich schalten wie eine verbogene Altus in den frühen 90ern.
Irgendwann hab ich den Innenzug aus der Hülle raus (ich war überzeugt dass dies nicht nötig ist, da nagelneu…) und siehe da: die braune Beschichtung (Teflon?) des Zugs hatte sich Innen an mehreren Stellen gelöst und hat Verdickungen entlang des Zuges gebildet. Ich wusste es schon immer. Beschichtungen sind Mist. Das gilt zumindest für Innenzüge und Gitarrensaiten.
Edelstahlzug rein und sofort lief alles wunderbar.
Jetzt weiß ich wieder: Wenn die Schaltung hakt, als erstes den Zug checken…


----------



## bfri (4. Oktober 2019)

Für Regen sieht das Bike aber ziemlich clean aus. Oder haben die jetzt oben eine bike wash station?


----------



## sunabsolute (4. Oktober 2019)

Nieselregen...  Die Wurzeln waren schön nass...


----------



## Ghost-89 (8. Oktober 2019)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> Nachdem ich vor knapp einer Woche mein 2019er Spectral CFR 9.0 SL (L) in Empfang nehmen durfte, gehöre ich nun auch zur „Canyon Community“.
> Eigentlich komme  ich von Liteville und da wollte ich mit was Neuem auch wieder hin. Aber der (unerhörte) Preis des Spectrals im September-Sale, die Optik und der Komponenten Mix haben mich schwach werden lassen.
> Nach einer sehr schnellen Lieferung und einer recht unkomplizierten Montage ging es gleich zur ersten Testfahrt. Es sollten nur ein paar Meter auf der Straße vorm Haus werden. Gut eine Stunde später fand ich mich allerdings auf dem großen Feldberg wieder…
> Ich bin überrascht wie gut das Ding bergauf geht.
> ...



Schick! Hole genau das selbe Gerät in "M" noch diese Woche ab!  Die Vorfreude ist riesig, da es mein absolutes Traumrad ist! Nur schade, dass da die paar Euros seitens Canyon für die Sattelstütze mit Kashima-Beschichtung nicht mehr ausgereicht haben.
Gut, dass ich gewisses Ersatzmaterial schon vorab besorgt habe bzw. immer da habe (Schaltzüge).. Vielleicht trifft man sich am Feldberg mal. Grüße aus Wiesbaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (8. Oktober 2019)

die neuen 2020er Spectrals sind online...


----------



## skreetzh1dda (8. Oktober 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> die neuen 2020er Spectrals sind online...


in Al, jawohl. Bin eigentlich positiv überrascht. Im Grunde gefällt mir das Al 6.0 besser als letztes Jahr (Shimano geschuldet, trotz, bzw wegen "nur" SLX Schaltung und Bremse). Welche Laufräder waren 19 beim Al 5.0 montiert?


----------



## SkeenRider (8. Oktober 2019)

Das AL 6.0 ist bestellt. Ich bin mal auf die Shimano 1x 12 gespannt. An meinem Stumpjumper war ich sehr zufrieden mit den Fox Federelementen.


----------



## el martn (8. Oktober 2019)

Shimano und Fox, was willst du mehr? 
8.0 ist bestellt.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (8. Oktober 2019)

Zugführung innen und 29er wenn du schon fragst. Wenns das in beige ist,bitte Fotos machen.


----------



## SkeenRider (8. Oktober 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Shimano und Fox, was willst du mehr?
> 8.0 ist bestellt.



Nix mehr. Das AL 6.0 ist perfekt zusammengestellt ( für den Preis )


----------



## sunabsolute (8. Oktober 2019)

schon sehr schick... Dank der XT 12-Fach und dem FOX Fahrwerk sicher der Verkaufshit 2020.


----------



## Skydive93 (9. Oktober 2019)

sowohl das al 6 als auch das cf 8 sind meines erachtens sehr stimming von den komponenten. da ist erstmal gar nichts dran was man tauschen möchte   

finde es interessant das canyon auf dem bild vorne Dt swiss M und hinten E felgen verbaut


----------



## goremotel (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahr seit letztem Jahr ein AL 6.0 und war nie glücklich mit der montierten Guide-Bremse. Jetzt hab ich auf die neue XT-4-Kolben (BR-8120) geupdatet und dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

Mit ner 180er Shimanoscheibe hinten sitzt der neue Bremssattel trotz entsprechender PM-Aufnahme am Hinterbau (180er/7" direkt) um ca 1.5mm zu tief im Verhältnis zur Scheiben-Aussenkante!
Ich hab das jetzt mal mit ner entsprechenden Distanzscheibe korrigiert, so dass Bremsbeläge und Reibring der Scheibe einigermassen übereinstimmen...

Hat jemand von euch beim Bremsentausch schonmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Sind das normale "Fertigungstoleranzen"?


----------



## Soulslide (15. Oktober 2019)

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitrixi (16. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen ich habe mir jetzt ein Spectral 9.0 SL gekauft. Allerdings finde ich die Angabe zum richtigen Drehmoment für die Sattelstützen Klemmung ( im Rahmen integriert) nicht. 
Hat jemand diesen Wert zufällig?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Jan-1989 (16. Oktober 2019)

mitrixi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich habe mir jetzt ein Spectral 9.0 SL gekauft. Allerdings finde ich die Angabe zum richtigen Drehmoment für die Sattelstützen Klemmung ( im Rahmen integriert) nicht.
> Hat jemand diesen Wert zufällig?
> Vielen Dank


Steht auf dem Rahmen drauf


----------



## mitrixi (16. Oktober 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Steht auf dem Rahmen drauf


Auf dem Rahmen habe ich nachgeschaut, hier steht bei mir nur die Inbus Größe / vielleicht sollte ich hier mal die Lupe auspacken


----------



## Jan-1989 (16. Oktober 2019)

mitrixi schrieb:


> Auf dem Rahmen habe ich nachgeschaut, hier steht bei mir nur die Inbus Größe / vielleicht sollte ich hier mal die Lupe auspacken


Echt? Ich meine das... Glaube 3 NM... Direkt unter der schraube zum festziehen steht  
Müsste ich nachher zuhause mal nachsehen


----------



## Soulslide (16. Oktober 2019)

mitrixi schrieb:


> Hat jemand diesen Wert zufällig?
> Vielen Dank


4 Nm


----------



## mitrixi (16. Oktober 2019)

Super vielen Dank. Muss echt mal schauen, dachte da steht nur die Inbusgröße mit 4mm / vielleicht steht da ja doch 4Nm


----------



## Soulslide (16. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du etwas von der Sattelpaste mit auf die Stange schmierst brauchst du es nicht sehr festziehen. Ich ziehe meine Stütze meistens mit der Hand nach Gefühl fest überprüfe aber anschließend immer ein reibungsloses Ein- und Ausfahren der Stütze


----------



## Soulslide (16. Oktober 2019)

Dort steht auch Tourque = Drehmoment nicht Torx..
Nicht zu verwechseln... genauso wie der 3er Inbus siehe Foto


----------



## goremotel (16. Oktober 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> s


War das ein Versehen oder ist mir da was entgangen? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (16. Oktober 2019)

War eher ein Versehen,  wollte etwas über den Adapter an der der Hinterradbremse schreiben, aber da ist ja keiner und daher hatte ich meinen Kommentar wieder gelöscht und durch ein s ersetzt.


----------



## goremotel (16. Oktober 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> War eher ein Versehen,  wollte etwas über den Adapter an der der Hinterradbremse schreiben, aber da ist ja keiner und daher hatte ich meinen Kommentar wieder gelöscht und durch ein s ersetzt.


Ah ok, easy ?
Hinten hab ich in der Tat keinen Adapter verbaut und daher ist diese Fehlerquelle schon ausgeschlossen ?


----------



## Soulslide (16. Oktober 2019)

Mit deiner Distanzscheibe sollte es eigentlich auch ausreichen man sollte nur einmal nachschauen die Canyon ist gemacht hat da diese von Werk aus ja auch Shimano Bremsen verwenden


----------



## goremotel (16. Oktober 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Mit deiner Distanzscheibe sollte es eigentlich auch ausreichen man sollte nur einmal nachschauen die Canyon ist gemacht hat da diese von Werk aus ja auch Shimano Bremsen verwenden


Dazu hab ich natürlich schonmal gegoogelt, aber kein vernünftiges Bildmaterial im Netz gefunden... bei der werkseitig montierten Guide R waren allerdings keine Distanzscheiben vonnöten...


----------



## Kampfkoloss (18. Oktober 2019)

Am Montag ist es bei mir soweit und ich kann mein Spectral CF 7.0 ( 2019 ) in Koblenz abholen.

Irgendwelche Tipps was ich bei der Übergabe am Bike kontrollieren und checken sollte ?  Da ich quasi ein Anfänger bin gerne mit Beschreibung wie genau ich was checken kann ?


----------



## Jan-1989 (18. Oktober 2019)

Kampfkoloss schrieb:


> Am Montag ist es bei mir soweit und ich kann mein Spectral CF 7.0 ( 2019 ) in Koblenz abholen.
> 
> Irgendwelche Tipps was ich bei der Übergabe am Bike kontrollieren und checken sollte ?  Da ich quasi ein Anfänger bin gerne mit Beschreibung wie genau ich was checken kann ?



Meinen Glückwunsch! 

Auf optische Beschädigungen checken und sonst... Canyon baut seine Bikes eig sehr penibel zusammen also solltest du, vor allem wenn du es persönlich abholst, auf nix achten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (18. Oktober 2019)

schau ob die sattelstütze parallel zum reifen ist. ist zwar nicht direkt ein Mängel aber mich störts ungemein.

und danach im hinterbau alle schrauben mit drehmomentschlüssel nachziehen. da kann was locker sein

edit: oder gleich alle raus und mit loctite verschrauben


----------



## flo28 (19. Oktober 2019)

Guten Morgen hat schon jemand ein 2020 Model
In den Farben polar oder Wasteland  ? Bilder wären schön die Farben auf der Webseite sind ja nicht immer aussagekräftig!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (19. Oktober 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Auf optische Beschädigungen checken und sonst... Canyon baut seine Bikes eig sehr penibel zusammen also solltest du, vor allem wenn du es persönlich abholst, auf nix achten müssen


Penibel zusammen?Der war gut!Ich glaube er fragt nicht ohne Grund...Leider ist es so,dass du wirklich fast alles kontrollieren solltest.Leider ist das bei der Abholung nicht so einfach möglich.Fahr auf jeden Fall mal eine Runde im Wiegetritt und leg dein ganzes Gewicht in die Pedalen.Nutze dazu etwas grössere Gänge.Dann weisst du schonmal ob alles fest ist.(Kurbel,Tretlager,Kassette,Freilauf).Gerne spinnt  auch mal die Dropper.Achte auch drauf das die Züge nicht irgendwo schleifen oder direkt am Rahmen anliegen.Das gibt hässliche Scheuerstellen nach kurzer Zeit.


----------



## nakami (19. Oktober 2019)

flo28 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen hat schon jemand ein 2020 Model
> In den Farben polar oder Wasteland  ? Bilder wären schön die Farben auf der Webseite sind ja nicht immer aussagekräftig!
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Von Instagram und der Canyon Website. Das sollte wohl "Polar" sein..


----------



## Soulslide (19. Oktober 2019)

Man kann es auch als Mint bezeichnen. ?
Wer's schön findet bitte sehr.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (19. Oktober 2019)

Mit den Farben haben sie dieses Modelljahr ein wenig daneben gegriffen finde ich.Das rote und blaue vom 19er Modell waren wirklich schick,auch beim Strive.Zieht sich auch bei den anderen neuen Modellen so ein bisschen durch.Und immer dieses langweilige Schwarz/Stealth,ich kanns nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (19. Oktober 2019)

Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> Mit den Farben haben sie dieses Modelljahr ein wenig daneben gegriffen finde ich.Das rote und blaue vom 19er Modell waren wirklich schick,auch beim Strive.Zieht sich auch bei den anderen neuen Modellen so ein bisschen durch.Und immer dieses langweilige Schwarz/Stealth,ich kanns nicht mehr sehen.


Finde persönlich das schwarz als einziges wirklich ansehnlich, so scheiden sich die Geister


----------



## nakami (19. Oktober 2019)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Finde persönlich das schwarz als einziges wirklich ansehnlich, so scheiden sich die Geister


Ich auch. Mein CF 7.0 ist zum einen eher schlichter mit dem Schriftzug. Zum anderen finde ich die Glatt-Matt-Lack Kombo cool.


----------



## Soulslide (19. Oktober 2019)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Finde persönlich das schwarz als einziges wirklich ansehnlich,


----------



## flo28 (19. Oktober 2019)

Ja wenn es das ist Wie auf den Bildern fände ich die Farbe Polar ganz cool aber auf der Home Page is es mir zu knallig ! Falls mal wer bei Canyon vorbei kommt kann ja mal berichten ob die Farbe eher knallt oder wie auf den Bildern schlicht rüber kommt wäre nett ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (19. Oktober 2019)

Schwarz ist ja nicht hässlich,aber langweilig.Ist wie bei den Autos...gefühlte 90% sind schwarz,silber grau oder weiss.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (19. Oktober 2019)

Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> Schwarz ist ja nicht hässlich,aber langweilig.Ist wie bei den Autos...gefühlte 90% sind schwarz,silber grau oder weiss.


Finde schwarz geht halt immer und ist auch sehr stylisch, ansonsten muss es für mich schon knallig sein, also sowas wie neongelb/neongrün sein ; oder wie beim 19er Neuron Al 6.0 dieses Orangebraun, das gefiel auch noch.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (20. Oktober 2019)

Hallo an die Canyon ( Spectral-)Gemeinde, vielleicht könnt ihr mir etwas weiterhelfen?!

Ich würde mir als neues bike gerne das Spectral CF8 zulegen und mir wurde als Rahmengröße die "L" vorgeschlagen. ( 1.80 /82 Schrittlänge ).

Allerdings habe ich gesehen, dass die minimal Sitzhöhe >700mm ist, was mir sehr hoch vorkommt. Denn wenn ich im Park unterwegs bin, oder etwas mit dem Bike "spiele", senke ich den Sattel gerne möglichst tief ab.
Hier würde mir das "M" eher entgegen kommen, aber habe Angst dass es dann doch zu mikrig wirkt unter mir.

Hat jemand ähnlich Maße wie ich, bzw habt ihr euch für die "kleinere" Variante entschieden?!

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Erfahrungsberichte.

P.S. ein Probesitzen bei Canyon ist nicht umsetzbar, aufgrund der Entfernung


----------



## Soulslide (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe bei meinem L Rahmen und 188cm 91 sl den Sattel max.  draußen.  kann also nur die 15cm absenken.  wenn ich im bikepark bin mache ich den Sattel eh ganz rein,  daher habe ich nicht das Problem.
Ichbin nur froh das ich mich für den kleinen Rahmen entschieden habe,  kommt mir auch nicht zu mikrig vor. Aber letztendlich musst du das für dich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## nakami (20. Oktober 2019)

mrsmithers81 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ähnlich Maße wie ich, bzw habt ihr euch für die "kleinere" Variante entschieden?!



Ich bin 178 mit 78 SL und fahre nun ein M. War zuvor in Koblenz mit dem Ergebnis "Beides geht von der Größe. Ich kann's mir aussuchen". Daraufhin dann L bestellt, unwohl gefühlt und zu M umgetauscht. Siehe auch meinen längerer Beitrag in diesem Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-cf-2018-2019.862471/page-112#post-16123163


----------



## mrsmithers81 (21. Oktober 2019)

@nakami @Soulslide  vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten, bzw Infos.

Ihr habt euch quasi für den "kleineren" Rahmen entschieden. Aktuell bin ich auch bei dieser Variante, habe bloß bedenken dass ich wie der bekannte "Affe auf dem Schleifstein sitze".

Ich denke L würde beim normalen Tourenfahren gut passen, aber da ich wie gesagt gerne auch mal in den Park will, oder in der Stadt etwas herumspiele, bin ich immer drauf angewiesen den Sattel ordentlich nach unten zu droppen, was beim L Rahmen nur auf 700 mm geht.

Nachgemessen sitze ich auf meinem aktuellen Bike auf 750mm höhe. Das heißt ich könnte den Sattel quasi nur 5 cm droppen....was nicht gerade viel erscheint.


----------



## goremotel (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahre Gr. L bei 183cm und 87er SL und es passt perfekt (könnte den Sattel noch max. 3cm versenken)!


----------



## Soulslide (21. Oktober 2019)

mrsmithers81 schrieb:


> Das heißt ich könnte den Sattel quasi nur 5 cm droppen....was nicht gerade viel erscheint.


Ich verstehe deine Aussage nicht,  droppen kannst du denn Sattel doch immer über die gesamte Länge. Bei dir also 150mm. Oder meinst du 5cm die Sattelstütze in das Sattelrohr eintauchen lassen. Aber dann ist es doch gut.
Der einzige Unterschied den du haben wirst ist beim fahren auf normalen Trails der Höhenunterschied der Länge des Sattelrohrs von M zu L.  Denke das es ca. 3-4cm sind, müsste jetzt nachschauen.  Also beim L Rahmen ist die Stütze, ca 4cm tiefer im Sattelrohr.  wenn du jetzt die 150mm noch droppst, sitzt du denke ich mal gefühlt etwas tiefer.  Dafür ist das ganze Bike aber auch etwas größer.  Ich denke aber mit denn M fährst du am Ende besser da es viel verspielter sein wird.
Wie bereits gesagt, Ich bin eigentlich am oberen Limit für L und habe die Entscheidung nach knapp 3700 km und knapp 75.000Thm nicht bereut.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (21. Oktober 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> *Ich verstehe deine Aussage nicht,  droppen kannst du denn Sattel doch immer über die gesamte Länge. *Bei dir also 150mm. Oder meinst du 5cm die Sattelstütze in das Sattelrohr eintauchen lassen. Aber dann ist es doch gut.
> Der einzige Unterschied den du haben wirst ist beim fahren auf normalen Trails der Höhenunterschied der Länge des Sattelrohrs von M zu L.  Denke das es ca. 3-4cm sind, müsste jetzt nachschauen.  Also beim L Rahmen ist die Stütze, ca 4cm tiefer im Sattelrohr.  wenn du jetzt die 150mm noch droppst, sitzt du denke ich mal gefühlt etwas tiefer.  Dafür ist das ganze Bike aber auch etwas größer.  Ich denke aber mit denn M fährst du am Ende besser da es viel verspielter sein wird.
> Wie bereits gesagt, Ich bin eigentlich am oberen Limit für L und habe die Entscheidung nach knapp 3700 km und knapp 75.000Thm nicht bereut.



Das war ein bisschen unverständlich beschrieben und vielleicht hinkt der Vergleich auch etwas.....!?

Ich fahren bei meinem aktuelle Rad eine Sattelhöhe von ca. 750mm und kann ihn minimal auf 650mm versenken.
Das Spectral in Größe "L" kann die Sitzhöhe auf minimal 700mm verringern.

Das wäre dann nur 5 cm niedriger als meine aktuelle "normale" Fahrhöhe auf meinem aktuellen Bike. ( Wenn ich springe, manuelle und co. dann schiebe ich ihn ganz runter, auf 650 mm )

Ich weiß, wahrscheinlich kann ich  mein aktuelles Rad nicht gänzlich mit dem Spectral vergleichen, aber man sucht sich irgendwie einen Anhaltspunkt, der einem bei der Entscheidung hilft .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakami (21. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir (M, 178, SL78) guckt der Dropper auch etwa 3-4 cm raus... Da könnte ich eventuell mit einem längeren Dropper noch etwas rausholen. Ich fand die Unterschiede zu L diesbezüglich nicht so wahnsinnig auffällig... Bei L war es ungefähr genauso viel. Übrigens ist zwischen den ganzen Größen der Hinterbau exakt gleich lang. Was ich bei L noch optisch sehr unschön fand: das Steuerrohr ist ggü. Größe M 3 Zentimeter  (D in der Skizze bei Canyon) länger und das sieht sehr klobig aus. Auf dem Foto nehmen sie immer Größe M. Klar, kann es sein, dass ich hier etwas arg penibel bin, aber mir ist das aufgefallen.

Links M, rechts L:





Wo wohnste du denn, @mrsmithers81 ? Magste mal vorbeikommen und dich draufsetzen?


----------



## Soulslide (21. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Ich habe gerade nochmals meine SL nachgemessen, barfuss 89cm. Meine Stütze schaut beim normalen Touren und Trails inkl. kleinere Sprünge 11cm aus dem Sattelrohr raus, (kurz vor max. siehe Foto). Bei deiner SL von 82cm würde diese dann ca. 7cm (+- 1cm) weiter eingesteckt sein, je nach Fahrgefühl (Rahmengröße L). Diese würde dann ca. 4cm aus dem Sattelrohr schauen. Bei Größe M wären es dann ca. 8 cm.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (21. Oktober 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> Bei mir (M, 178, SL78) guckt der Dropper auch etwa 3-4 cm raus... Da könnte ich eventuell mit einem längeren Dropper noch etwas rausholen. Ich fand die Unterschiede zu L diesbezüglich nicht so wahnsinnig auffällig... Bei L war es ungefähr genauso viel. Übrigens ist zwischen den ganzen Größen der Hinterbau exakt gleich lang. Was ich bei L noch optisch sehr unschön fand: das Steuerrohr ist ggü. Größe M 3 Zentimeter  (D in der Skizze bei Canyon) länger und das sieht sehr klobig aus. Auf dem Foto nehmen sie immer Größe M. Klar, kann es sein, dass ich hier etwas arg penibel bin, aber mir ist das aufgefallen.
> 
> Links M, rechts L:
> Anhang anzeigen 926815
> ...



Stimmt, sieht auf den Bildern tatsächlich etwas klobiger aus. Hatte noch nie den direkten Vergleich zwischen M und L.

Irgendwie sind alle knapp unter 1.80 und haben den M Rahmen , oder sind über ein 1.80 und haben sich für L entschieden. Warum muss ich auch genau dazwischen sein .... 

Ich wohne in Leipzig und hier gibt es in der nähe wirklich keine Sau mit nem aktuellen Spectral


----------



## Iceman_L (21. Oktober 2019)

Doch gibt es 
Leider hatte ich einen Unfall mit dem Rennrad und konnte mein gerade so zusammen gebautes Spectral noch keinen Meter bewegen. Habe jedenfalls L (184cm/92cm Schrittlänge)

Schöne Woche allen


----------



## mrsmithers81 (21. Oktober 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Ich habe gerade nochmals meine SL nachgemessen, barfuss 89cm. Meine Stütze schaut beim normalen Touren und Trails inkl. kleinere Sprünge 11cm aus dem Sattelrohr raus, (kurz vor max. siehe Foto). Bei deiner SL von 82cm würde diese dann ca. 7cm (+- 1cm) weiter eingesteckt sein, je nach Fahrgefühl (Rahmengröße L). Diese würde dann ca. 4cm aus dem Sattelrohr schauen. Bei Größe M wären es dann ca. 8 cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 926818



Vielen Dank für´s nachmessen! Wenn man das so analog runterrechnet von den Schrittweiten und der Sattelstellung, dann könnte das hinkommen.
Könnte irgendwie komisch aussehen wenn der Sattel nur 4-5 cm rausschaut aus dem Sattelrohr....un dementsprechend auch nur knappe 5 cm Platz zum versenken sind.

Das ganze überzeugt mich dann doch wieder den M Rahmen zu wählen....


----------



## mrsmithers81 (21. Oktober 2019)

Iceman_L schrieb:


> Doch gibt es
> Leider hatte ich einen Unfall mit dem Rennrad und konnte mein gerade so zusammen gebautes Spectral noch keinen Meter bewegen. Habe jedenfalls L (184cm/92cm Schrittlänge)
> 
> Schöne Woche allen



Wie gibt es?!?! 
Woher bist du denn?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbofreak (24. Oktober 2019)

Canyon Spectral mit FOX FLOAT DPS Dämpfer

Hallo Zusammen,
fährt ihr im Forum jemand das Spectral aus 2018 mit dem FOX FLOAT DPS Dämpfer?
Ich meine, dass 2018 das Topmodell mit einem FLOAT DPS Dämpfer angeboten wurde.
Mich würde die die FOX ID (vierstelliger CODE auf dem Dämpfer) interessieren.  
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## mrsmithers81 (29. Oktober 2019)

So, nun bin ich auch glücklicher Spectral-Besitzer.
Nach den vielen Hasstiraden die hier über Canyon abgefeuert werden, habe ich mich auf´s schlimmste eingestellt.

Wochenlanges warten auf das Rad, fehlende Teile, Beschädigter Rahmen usw....?

Letzte Woche Mittwoch sah ich im Outlet ein CF7 in Größe L ( ich entschied mich nun letztendlich für den L Rahmen - Danke nochmal für das Probesitzen @Iceman_L ) 

Mittwoch bezahlt, Mittwoch Abend kam dann sogar die Bestätigung dass es in den Versand geht. Samstag war es schon da! ( ich allerdings noch nicht ). Gestern abgeholt, ausgepackt und gefreut dass auf den ersten Blick alles dran und ganz ist .

Da alles so gut lief, hoffe ich dann die böse Überraschung nicht so schnell kommt


----------



## Tbuschi (29. Oktober 2019)

mrsmithers81 schrieb:


> So, nun bin ich auch glücklicher Spectral-Besitzer.


Allzeit Gute Fahrt und Daumen drücken für eine Gute Zeit mit dem Spectral.


----------



## el martn (1. November 2019)

Hier mein 2020 CF 8.0 in M






Reifen entschlaucht,
Wäscheleinen gekürzt
Den ollen RaceFace/FOX Hebel durch was Schickes ersetzt
Signalmittel montiert
Und Ja, es ist schwarz.

Folgende Dinge stören mich (noch) in der Ausstattung:

Kein CL sondern die doofe 6-Loch Befestigung
Remote für die Stütze
SLX Ritzel und Kette
170 mm Kurbeln


----------



## Soulslide (1. November 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Signalmittel montiert


Durch die goldene Klingel sticht das Rad richtig von der übrigen Masse ab.


----------



## Ralbe (1. November 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Hier mein 2020 CF 8.0 in M



Hallo el Martn,
könntest Du bitte für mich mal die Maße bei gerade stehendem Rad vom Boden zur
1. Oberkante Lenkerende
2. Mitte Tretlager
messen.
Ich möchte ermitteln, wie groß bei mir die Sattelüberhöhung bei Größe M wäre.
(176cm, SL 84cm, Sattelhöhe 74cm)

Und könntest Du noch mal bitte ein Foto direkt von der Seite, Kamera in Sattelhöhe, machen und reinstellen mit einer eingestellten Sattelhöhe von 74cm gemessen vom Tretlager.

Danke.
Ralph

Und allgemein:
Würdet Ihr M empfehlen oder für tourenlastige Anwendung eher L.  Bei meiner Sattelhöhe würde auch L funktionieren und ich könnte trotzdem die 150mm voll nutzen. Der Reach ist bei L nur 2 cm länger. 
Oder ist dann der Lenker zu hoch und ich kippe berghoch hinten über?


----------



## el martn (1. November 2019)

Wegen der zahlreichen schlechtwetter Anfragen. 
Meine Schrittlänge ist 83 cm und soweit ist die Stütze ausgezogen (evlt. +/- 1cm nach der ersten Ausfahrt):





Die Tretlagerhöhe wurde auch mehrmals angefragt:


----------



## Ralbe (2. November 2019)

Kannst Du bitte noch mal den Abstand der Satteloberkante vom Boden und der Griffe vom Boden messen.
Danke.


----------



## Kai5871 (6. November 2019)

Ryker13 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hab hier schon öfter mitgelesen darum berichte ich auch mal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kai5871 (6. November 2019)

Hallo Ryker,

habe auch das Al 5 von 2018.
Was muss ich den alles machen um auf 1x11 umzurüsten?

Gruss Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeriousEvil (10. November 2019)

Hey ich Interessiere mich für das Spectral al 6.0 2020 kenne mich mit Shimano Komponenten nicht aus kann mir da einer kurz sagen ob die besser oder gleich sind wie Guide R und GX Eagle  ? was könnt ihr zum Alu Rahmen sagen ?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (10. November 2019)

SeriousEvil schrieb:


> Hey ich Interessiere mich für das Spectral al 6.0 2020 kenne mich mit Shimano Komponenten nicht aus kann mir da einer kurz sagen ob die besser oder gleich sind wie Guide R und GX Eagle  ? was könnt ihr zum Alu Rahmen sagen ?


Die Komponenten sind doch relativ neu, wirst wohl kaum Erfahrungen, geschweige denn Langzeiterfahrungen finden.
Aber Shimano - Wird schon gut sein.


----------



## Skydive93 (10. November 2019)

hatte dir guide rs und jetzt die 7120. 
7120 war im geißkopf und reschenpass top.


----------



## Ryker13 (11. November 2019)

Kai5871 schrieb:


> Hallo Ryker,
> 
> habe auch das Al 5 von 2018.
> Was muss ich den alles machen um auf 1x11 umzurüsten?
> ...



Hi,
Kettenblatt kaufen mit NW Verzahnung. kA wie das bei Shimano heißt aber ist auch ein zahn dick und der nächste dünner - so springt die Kette nicht ab. 32 Zähne mit 96mm Lockreis hab ich genommen (SHIMANO XT Kettenblatt SM-CRM81).

Dann lediglich:
Kette runter, Kurbel ab. Zahnräder demontieren. Neues Drauf. Umwerfer und Handschaltung abschrauben und den Zug dafür ziehen. Kurbel und Kette wieder dran und los gehts.
Kette hab ich nicht gekürzt. 30 Zähne würder besser klettern aber fehlt evtl auch Geschwindigkeit. Mit 32Z wäre am besten noch die 11-46 Kasette um etwas besser bergauf zu pedalieren aber bis die 11-42 runter ist langts erstmal.


----------



## __Lukas__ (11. November 2019)

Hi 

Hab mal ne frage wollte letztens einen hinterbau service machen aber die schraube die die kettenstrebe und die sitzstrebe auf der linken seite verbindet saß extrem fest. Deshalb habe ich nachdem ich schon sehr fest versucht habe sie zu lösen aufgegeben da ich nichts kaputt machen wollte. Ist das normal das die so fest sitzt oder ist die schraube ein linksgewinde obwohl sie genauso aussieht wie die auf der anderen Seite. Habe ein spectral AL 5.0 2018.


----------



## Soulslide (11. November 2019)

Ich musste mit einem Hammer auf meine Ratsche schlagen um sie los zu kriegen. 
kein linksgewinde


----------



## __Lukas__ (12. November 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort 

Habt ihr auch dieses knacken oder Knarzen vom schaltauge. Wenn ich das schaltauge abbaue und reinige und wieder fette habe ich eine kurze Zeit Ruhe und dann fängt es wieder an. Hat jemand Tipps was man dagegen machen kann.


----------



## Ryker13 (12. November 2019)

Also die Schraube saß bei mir auch sehr fest das Lager und war Verursacher für knarzen (saß fest). Ich dachte auch ewig die Knarzursache wäre mein Schaltauge aber verursacher war besagte Schraube. Nur weil man glaubt dass das Geräusch daher kommt muss es nicht unbedingt sein. Durch die Rohrkonstruktion wird der Sound weit durch den Rahmen "gesendet".
Schaltaugenkontaktfläche gut fetten sollte reichen um das Kacken dort zu beseitigen also tippe ich auch eine andere Stelle als Verursacher...


----------



## __Lukas__ (12. November 2019)

Ja aber das knacken ist ja eine Zeit lang weg wenn ich das schaltauge fette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBadaBoom (12. November 2019)

Check mal die Kabelbinder der Schaltzugs. Gut möglich, dass die knarzen und beim Schaltauge fetten siehst du das Kabel etwas, so dass es fester sitzt, wenn es sich wieder locker rüttelt knarzt es wieder....


----------



## __Lukas__ (12. November 2019)

Könnte auch sein habe aber jetzt mal den hinterbau zerlegt, gereinigt und neu gefettete, wollte ich ja sowieso machen. Konnte es noch nich nicht richtig testen aber hoffe das es jetzt weg ist.


----------



## LangweiligerTyp (13. November 2019)

Hi, nach einer Weile des stillen Mitlesens bin ich nun neu hier und seit etwa einer Woche steht bei mir ein 2020er Spectral AL 6.0. Ich hatte Lust auf mehr Reserven und Komfort auf meinen Hometrails im Vergleich zum Hardtail.

In Beitrag #2.264 dieses Threads wurde eine Problematik mit einem schiefen Hinterbau beschrieben. Es wurde auch von einigen Nutzern geraten, ein Neurad darauf zu prüfen. Habe ich gemacht... Bei mir steht das Hinterrad schon parallel zu einer gedachten Linie zwischen Vorder- und Hinterachse. Es ist jedoch leicht versetzt, also auf der Hinterachse etwas in Richtung Kettenblattseite verschoben. Der Reifen steht also nicht ganz mittig hinter dem Oberrohr. Mir ist es noch nicht ganz gelungen das auf einem Foto abzubilden. Ist das normal so?


----------



## LangweiligerTyp (13. November 2019)

Hier mal ein Bild von der Sache mit meinem Hinterrad: (Ursprünglich hatte ich zwei andere hier hochgeladen, welche perspektivisch nicht ganz gut waren.)


----------



## el martn (13. November 2019)

Kann man bei einer Steckachse überhaupt was “schief“ einbauen?

Lass dich nicht durch den blauen Strich am Reifen und den Aufkleber am Sattelrohr täuschen...


----------



## .jan (13. November 2019)

LangweiligerTyp schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad eine Weile nicht bewegt wurde und ich den Hinterbau das erste Mal einfedere gibt es erst einmal einen Ruck. So als würden die Lager aus einer art "Haftreibungszustand" frei gedrückt. Alle darauf folgenden Einfederungen verlaufen dann ganz flüssig, bis das Rad halt wieder eine Weile nicht bewegt wurde. Ist das so normal oder sind hier vielleicht Lager beschädigt oder zu fest angezogen?



Das ist das Losbrechmoment des Hinterbaudämpfers. Ähnliches wirst Du an der Federgabe feststellen. Abhilfe kann hier etwas Gabelöl auf die Standrohre bringen. Nur leicht mit dem Finger auftragen, ein paar mal einfedern, dann das überschüssige Öl mt einem sauberen Lappen abwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LangweiligerTyp (14. November 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Kann man bei einer Steckachse überhaupt was “schief“ einbauen?
> 
> Lass dich nicht durch den blauen Strich am Reifen und den Aufkleber am Sattelrohr täuschen...


Die Fotos habe ich mal durch ein besseres ersetzt. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das etwas mit den asymmetrischen Hinterbau zu tun hat und eventuell so sein soll? Vielleicht kann ein Spectralbesitzer hier Licht ins Dunkle bringen.



.jan schrieb:


> Das ist das Losbrechmoment des Hinterbaudämpfers. Ähnliches wirst Du an der Federgabe feststellen. Abhilfe kann hier etwas Gabelöl auf die Standrohre bringen. Nur leicht mit dem Finger auftragen, ein paar mal einfedern, dann das überschüssige Öl mt einem sauberen Lappen abwischen.


Danke für die Info!


----------



## BockAufBiken (14. November 2019)

Zur Mittelachse versetzte Laufräder kenne ich bei Fahrrädern nicht. Ein asymetrischer Hinterbau bedeutet nicht, dass das Laufrad außermittig sitz. Google das einfach mal.
Ich würde entweder auf ein nicht ordentlich eingespeichtes Laufrad oder einen schiefen Hinterbau tippen. Das Laufrad mal in einen Zentrierständer packen oder das ganze Fahrrad aufhängen und mittels Lot die Flucht prüfen. Dann bekommt man das schnell geklärt.
Bei solchen Sachen würde ich mich auch nie auf das Augenmaß verlassen. Da kann die Perspektive schnell täuschen.


----------



## Tbuschi (15. November 2019)

Hallo @Soulslide , da ich mit etwas Glück nun einen neuen Rahmen habe, wollte ich dich mal fragen, ob Du Folie auf den Rahmen bei Dir geklebt hast und wenn ja, welche?
Danke Dir für die Hilfe.

Natürlich würde ich mich über Hinweise von anderen Forennutzern auch freuen, Danke Euch.


----------



## Soulslide (15. November 2019)

ich habe ich habe bei mir keine Folie drauf geklebt nur die die schon vorhanden war Macken kommen eh bei mir dran


----------



## Tbuschi (16. November 2019)

Soulslide schrieb:


> ich habe ich habe bei mir keine Folie drauf geklebt nur die die schon vorhanden war Macken kommen eh bei mir dran



Trotzdem Danke Dir. Und gute Fahrt.


----------



## Peppi84 (17. November 2019)

Leute entschuldigt die wohl schon hundertfach gestellte frage aber ich hab keinen dunst welches bike ich nehmen soll und in welcher größe.

zum einen länger im rennen ist das neue Commencal clash
die anderen bikes sind sozusagen eines und das wäre das 2020er spectral, jedoch unschlüssig ob 5.0 oder 6.0. Alu solls sein. Ich fahre bisher ne Pike rct3 und liebe Sie, absolute sorglos gabel, die Rythm kenn ich aber nicht. Pluspunkt wäre beim 6.0 Shimano welchen ich schon seit anbeginn des bikens treu bin, den größten unterschied machen wohl die Laufräder aus.

Nächstes Problem wäre meine Größe, ich Fahre aktuell ein altes stereo, 26 zoll in M. Das ist schon recht kurz und ich habe einen sehr großen Sattelauszug, sitze daher sehr weit hinten. VR steigt regelmäßig bei steilen anstiegen.

Lt. Canyon soll ich für meine 1,75m und SL 82cm ne M nehmen, hab aber angst wieder so weit hinten zu sitzen.

Bitte helft mir!!!111!!

Gibts hier evtl jmd aus Dresden der mich mal Probesitzen lassen würde?

Grüße


----------



## sunabsolute (21. November 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Hallo @Soulslide , da ich mit etwas Glück nun einen neuen Rahmen habe, wollte ich dich mal fragen, ob Du Folie auf den Rahmen bei Dir geklebt hast und wenn ja, welche?
> Danke Dir für die Hilfe.
> 
> Natürlich würde ich mich über Hinweise von anderen Forennutzern auch freuen, Danke Euch.



Ich hab diese Folie auf Sitzstreben, Oberrohr und Kurbel.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B079J39HKD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Es ist erstaunlich wie gut sich die mithilfe von etwas Spülmittelwasser um Rundungen und Kanten kleben lässt. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Macht auch einen robusten Eindruck und hält bombenfest. Das beste ist, daß sie viel günstiger ist als diese Rahmenfolien-Sets, wenn man die die Fläche bedenkt. Damit kann man 10 Rahmen ausreichend bekleben...


----------



## freiboiter (21. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen, bin seit zwei Wochen glücklicher Besitzer des Spectral AL 6.0 2020 und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.
Gestern habe ich das Hinterrad ausgebaut und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kassette nicht verschraub ist. Heißt ich kann die Kasse mit dem Freilauf einfach von der Achse ziehen. Ist das gewollt um beispielsweise einen Wechsel der Kassette zu erleichtern oder wurde hier etwas falsch montiert?

Verbaut ist der Shimano SLX M7100 12s Antrieb.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (21. November 2019)

Die Kassette sollte fest mit dem Freilauf verbunden sein. Bei der DT Swiss Narbe ist jedoch der Freilauf "aufgesteckt". Ich gehe von aus, dass du die Kassette mitsamt Freilauf abgemacht hast.


----------



## freiboiter (21. November 2019)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Die Kassette sollte fest mit dem Freilauf verbunden sein. Bei der DT Swiss Narbe ist jedoch der Freilauf "aufgesteckt". Ich gehe von aus, dass du die Kassette mitsamt Freilauf abgemacht hast.



Genau. Kassette und Freilauf sind fest zusammen. Mich hat es nur irritiert, dass die Baugruppe (Kassette & Freilauf) einfach von der Achse geschoben werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (21. November 2019)

Das ist bei den DT-Laufrad (leider) normal. Der Freilauf (mit verschraubter Cassette) ist nur gesteckt und kann mal runterrutschen...


----------



## Monsieur87 (25. November 2019)

Servus Miteinander,

hat schon jemand in seinem Spectral ne 170er Gabel verbaut? Würde gerne von den Verbesserungen und Verschlechterungen erfahren.

Danke und Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## Tbuschi (26. November 2019)

Servus,

hab da mal ein Problem....

Beim Kontrollieren der Schmierung der Lager und der Drehmomente habe ich an der Kettenstrebe hinten die linke Schraube super schwer aufbekommen. Wie es aussah war auch rote Schraubensicherung drauf. Hat ganz schön genknackt und sich übelst angehört bis sie sich gelöst hat.
Ok, alles gereinigt, sauber gemacht und dann wieder eingedreht mit richtigem Drehmoment.

Nun die rechte Seite, auch genauso wie die Linke, nur das da beim ersten Versuch die Schraube zu lösen diese nun rund ist.
Da hat sich gar nichts gelöst und die Schraube ist rund, auch das Einsetzen eines größeren Torx mit Hammer konnte die Schraube

Ja, vielleicht zu doof angestellt oder zu billiges Werkzeug oder oder... auf der einen Seite hat es ja geklappt und nichts war rund.
Vermutlich ist die rechte  Seite noch fester und mit mehr roter Schraubensicherung eingedreht worden.

Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben wie ich die los und raus bekomme, wäre nett?

Sollte das mit normalen Werkzeugen und Tricks nicht gehen, ist mir bewusst das ich den Weg zum Händler antreten muss.

Danke Euch.


----------



## el martn (26. November 2019)

Ich würde den Rahmen einschicken...
Mit etwas Glück bekommst du deinen Rahmen (oder einen Neuen) noch dieses Jahr zurück.
Eine freie Werkstatt würde ich da nicht ran lassen. Weiß Gott was die dann alles kaputt machen und du bekommst dann garnix, wenn es er dann doch zu Canyon muss.


----------



## Tbuschi (26. November 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Canyon muss.



Danke Dir, dann wird es wohl ein Besuch bei Canyon werden.


----------



## Eloya (3. Dezember 2019)

Hallo liebe Spectral Freunde,

auch bei uns (Frau und mir) sind inzwischen zwei Spectral gelandet: Meine Frau fährt das CF 8.0 WMN und ich das Spectral CFR 9.0 SL. 
Wunderschöne Räder - außer das meines beim bergauf fahren matallisch knackt 

Es scheinen bei mir auch eher die größeren Ritzel zu sein.

@Freischneider hat sich bei deiner Nachfrage zur XTR bei Canyon etwas ergeben?

*Dasd knacken liegt definitiv an der xtr Kasette. Habe in der Anleitung gesehen damit die ersten 4 Ritzel einzeln sind und der Rest der Kasette (5-12) an einem Stück. und genau an diesem Stück liegt es. Habe im Netz weitere gefunden die das gleiche Problem haben. Anscheinend wurde jetzt von Shimano noch ein Spacer nachgereicht. Ich habe Canyon jetzt mal angeschrieben. *

LG,

Nico


----------



## Eloya (6. Dezember 2019)

So,

ich habe jetzt die Pedale kontrolliert, und sogar zwischen die Speichern der DT Swiss 1200er Räder etwas testweise unterlegt.
Leider scheppert es immer noch. Etwas hartnäckig das Ganze - und nur beim Bergauf fahren unter Last.

Am Wochenende checke ich mal die Kassette und fette die Ösen an der Nabe.

LG,

Nico


----------



## Ryker13 (6. Dezember 2019)

Hi,

ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich auch immer dachte mein Knacken kommt genau da und da her...  Nachher war es dann doch woanders. Das mit den ersten Ritzeln kann auch damit zusammenhängen, dass du da in anderer Kadenz trittst als in den hinteren -  nur so als Denkanstoß.
Bei mir sind Hauptansprechpartner immer die Lager besonders das rechts am Pedal (Habe es mittlerweile übrigens mit Locktite dauerhaft fest bekommen). 
Natürlich kann es bei einem anderen Rad immer auch woanders sein. Antrieb ist immer eine gute Erstadresse

Viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche und gute Fahrt!


----------



## Tbuschi (10. Dezember 2019)

Servus alle miteinand,

mein Spectral war bei Canyon und die runde Schraube am Hinterbau wurde auf Kulanz getauscht.
Puuuuhhhh 

Nach einem Jahr nun bei Canyon,

muss ich sagen, bisher habe ich keine extremen schlimmen prophezeiten Vorahnungen hinnehmen müssen.
Was man so hört oder liest, hat sich bei mir nicht angedeutet.

Das Spectral und Canyon waren bisher tolle Begleiter.
Vorweg, ja, ich musste in der Hotline warten, ja, ich musste auf Emails warten, ja, ich hatte auch Aussagen die bestimmt nur von Menschen getroffen werden die sich nicht mit dem Fahrrad auskennen und NEIN, ich habe davon nicht den Schlussstrich gezogen und gesagt, OH GOTT was ein Laden.

Erstes Fully für mich, erste Ausfahrt und schon ging es los, Knarzen, Knacken, Sattelstütze hält nicht und was da noch so alles kommt.


>


Ich war verwöhnt, das Müsing Savage 9 Hardtail hat mir da erst Anzeigen gegeben wo es schon in die Jahre kam.
Durch meinen tollen BikeBuddy @crossy-pietro konnten meine Nerven beruhigt werden, er hat mir da schon so einiges gezeigt, wenn mal was Schlagartiges dran war.

Dran war, Sattelstütze LevSi ging und geht bei mir irgendwie gar nicht, alle 3 Monate musste sie weg zum Service, vielleicht zu viel Systemgewicht ;-)
Schaltwerkabriss, im Winter ist mir mit einem Stöckchen das Schaltwerk an einer Position abgerissen, da hätte ich nie gedacht das das Material dort bricht. Schaltauge ohne Beschädigung.
Guide R Bremse, musste ich anpassen auf RSC und Trickstuff Scheiben wie Beläge.
Dämpfer, Verstellung zwischen pedallieren und offen nicht mehr möglich. Hebel lies sich einfach hin und her drehen ohne Funktion, 2mal.
Gabel konnte nicht härter gedreht werden, irgendwie festgebacken.
Sattelstützenhalterung oben Gummi weit aufgedehnt, durch den heißen Sommer hat sich das Gummi extrem geweitet und hält so keinen Schmutz mehr zurück.
Die meisten Probleme entstanden durch die Anbauteile von anderen Herstellern, die Canyon in der Gewährleistung löste.

Zu all den Problemen muss ich sagen, ist das Fahrgefühl, auch wenn ich nur ein kleines Licht am MTB-Boden bin, Hammer, das Teil liegt wie ein Sofa bergab, manchmal meine ich das Fahrwerk kann mir auch mal was verzeihen ;-)
Auch muss ich dazu sagen, dass sich Canyon mir gegenüber immer sehr kulant verhalten hat.
Wegen dem Problem mit der Gabel und dem Dämpfer musste ich zwar einen Service selbst tragen, doch alle anderen Probleme wurden wirklich kundenorientiert und sehr kulant abgewickelt.

Keine Ahnung ob hier jemand aus dem Hause Kowelenz mitliest, ein Danke muss ich schon sagen an die Werkstatt und den kulanten Kundenservice. Bisher für mich toll.

Warten musste ich auch, auch auf Antworten und Anfragen, zum Glück komme ich in Koblenz auch vorbei und konnte so direkt Infos in der Werkstatt erfragen.

Auch bedanken muss ich mich hier im Forum immer ein offenes Ohr und bisher bin ich als Anfänger immer gut wegekommen und wurde nicht gleich in der Luft zerrissen wenn ich mal was falsch formulierte.

Ich wünsche allen mit dem Spectral weiterhin viel Freude  und tolle Ausfahrten.

Eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit , besinnliche Weihnachten und viele  Rides in 2020 ?‍♂️.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (10. Dezember 2019)

Siehste, noch vor Weihnachten zurückbekommen. Alle glücklich und für Dich am wenigsten Stress...

Viel Spaß beim Plätzchen verbrennen.


----------



## Tbuschi (11. Dezember 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Siehste, noch vor Weihnachten zurückbekommen. Alle glücklich und für Dich am wenigsten Stress...
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Plätzchen verbrennen.


Danke, ...und wie ich Plätzchen verbrennen muss


----------



## imarv (18. Dezember 2019)

frechehex schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> ich hab auf mein Spectral CF von 2018 ne Shimano XT Bremse montiert. Die hintere Bremse funktioniert einwandfrei, vorne leider nicht. Auf der  Bremsscheibe wird auf 0,3 mm nicht gebremst. Dadurch funktioniert diese auch nicht richtig, es ruckelt.
> Ich hab den Adapter erneuert, Bremsbeläge getauscht. Es hat sich nix verändert.
> Hat jemand von Euch ne Idee was das Problem sein kann?
> Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe und Tipps.


Hi,

kannst du mir sagen welche Adpter du genau verwendest und ob du die SRAM Scheiben weiter verwendet hast?
Ich möchte auch auf die XT umbauen

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Marv


----------



## __Lukas__ (19. Dezember 2019)

Hat schon jemand das spectral 2018 5.0 auf eine Magura mt 5 umgebaut?

Was muss man dafür auch den Adapter tauschen oder paßt das alles so?

Und bringt das was im Vergleich zur shimano bremse die ja nicht so gut ist.


----------



## daddel321 (19. Dezember 2019)

Wenn du ne 180er Scheibe vorne und hinten fährst, brauchst du keine Adapter


----------



## Tbuschi (20. Dezember 2019)

__Lukas__ schrieb:


> Und bringt das was im Vergleich zur shimano bremse die ja nicht so gut ist.



Welche Shimano Bremse fährst Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (20. Dezember 2019)

glaub da war eine deore verbaut aber die nummer weiß ich ned auswendig. 


Tbuschi schrieb:


> Welche Shimano Bremse fährst Du denn?


----------



## Tbuschi (20. Dezember 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> glaub da war eine deore verbaut aber die nummer weiß ich ned auswendig.


Oh ha, dann wird die MT5 ja ein Wurfanker werden


----------



## Ralbe (20. Dezember 2019)

Noch einmal eine Frage zur Größe:

Ich stehe mit 176cm Größe und SL 84cm zwischen M und L. Meine Armlänge ist ca. 60cm. Von Canyon empfohlen wird M, es geht mit der Schrittlänge aber auch L. Die Sattelstütze wäre dann ganz drin. Das sieht sogar besser aus.

Wenn ich das Bike für Touren nehmen möchte, wäre aus Eurer Sicht L besser?

Gibt es jemanden hier, der ungefähr meine Maße hat und L fährt und sagt: Jederzeit wieder! Vielleicht mit 40er Vorbau.

Hat der Lenker bei der der SL dann auch eine vernünftige Höhe, sprich ist nicht zu hoch?

Danke für Eure Meinungen. Bin echt nicht sicher, was ich machen soll.


----------



## superwutze (20. Dezember 2019)

Hallo!

körpergrösse		173
schrittlänge		83
torsolänge		60,5
schulterbreite		48
armlänge			61

Ich fahre das Spectral in M und könnte es mir nicht in L vorstellen. Die 150er Reverb habe ich durch eine 170er ersetzt die jetzt etwa 2cm heraussen ist (sie geht max. 5mm tiefer rein, dann steht sie wo an). Für mich die perfekte Mitte aus Stabilität und Wendigkeit. 

Liebe Grüße und noch viel Spaß beim Grübeln und später noch viel mehr Spaß beim Fahren


----------



## Ralbe (21. Dezember 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> körpergrösse        173
> schrittlänge        83
> ...



Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich denke das hilft mir weiter.

Meine Maße:
körpergrösse        176
schrittlänge        83,5
torsolänge        60,5
schulterbreite        39
armlänge            61

Wie es aussieht, ist bei mir nur der Kopf und Hals länger. Das ist egal. 
Durch die kleinere Schulterbreite hätte ich etwas mehr Oberkörperneigung. 
Ansonsten alles gleich. Dann liege ich ja auch in der Mitte von M-Bereich.
Spricht für M!

Hast Du mal auf einem L gesessen?
Fährst Du ein 2019 oder 2020 Modell? Oder noch das 2018, mit weniger Federweg?


----------



## superwutze (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich fahre das 2018er CF 9.0 Pro, hab aber die Pike 2019 auf die neue Debonair mit 160mm umgebaut und den Dämpfer auf 65mm ändern lassen, hab also den selben Federweg. Der Rahmen hat sich ja nicht geändert. Auf einem L bin ich nie gesessen, da ich aber lieber wendige Bikes habe, war ich nie in Versuchung, den L Rahmen zu nehmen, obwohl ich damals auch knapp an L war. M war für mich ein volltreffer.


----------



## solo010 (22. Dezember 2019)

superwutze schrieb:


> Ich fahre das 2018er CF 9.0 Pro, hab aber die Pike 2019 auf die neue Debonair mit 160mm umgebaut und den Dämpfer auf 65mm ändern lassen, hab also den selben Federweg. Der Rahmen hat sich ja nicht geändert. Auf einem L bin ich nie gesessen, da ich aber lieber wendige Bikes habe, war ich nie in Versuchung, den L Rahmen zu nehmen, obwohl ich damals auch knapp an L war. M war für mich ein volltreffer.



Plane auch meine Pike auf 160 umzubauen. Wie hast du denn beim Dämpfer den Federweg erhöht bzw. wo hast du das ändern lassen?


----------



## Skydive93 (22. Dezember 2019)

solo010 schrieb:


> Plane auch meine Pike auf 160 umzubauen. Wie hast du denn beim Dämpfer den Federweg erhöht bzw. wo hast du das ändern lassen?


spacer raus. da gubts einige Anleitungen im internet


----------



## superwutze (22. Dezember 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> spacer raus. da gubts einige Anleitungen im internet


Das alleine reicht leider nicht, es muss auch noch der IFP angepasst werden, und das war mir dann doch zu viel Aufwand. Dafür benötigt man Spezialwerkzeug, eine Hochdruck-Dämpferpumpe und kann eine Menge falsch machen. Mein Dämpfer wanderte zu einem Spezialisten, bekam ein wohlverdientes großes Service und mehr Federweg.


----------



## Soulslide (22. Dezember 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> spacer raus. da gubts einige Anleitungen im internet


Vorsicht mit dem Spacer alleine ist es nicht getan der eine oder andere hat sich den Dämpfer schon versaut du musst die innere Kartusche öffnen und den IPF verstellen anschließend benötigst du wieder eine Gabelpumpe mit mindestens 20 bis 25 bar inklusive Adapter also erst die Anleitungen genauestens durchlesen und dann eventuell durchführen. 
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imarv (27. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte an meinem Spectral AL 6 2018 die Guide R gegen eine Shimano XT austauschen. Den GX Schalthebel möchte ich natürlich behalten, kann mir einer sagen welchen Adapter ich genau benötige um den GX Schalthebel an den BL-M8100 Bremshebel zu bekommen?

Oder ob dieser der richtige ist?
https://r2-bike.com/WOLFTOOTH-ShiftMount-SRAM-Matchmaker-Shimano-I-SPEC-EV-Adapter

oder diese
https://www.bike-components.de/de/3...-EV-Adapter-p68602/schwarz-universal-o200001/

Da kommt man ja in den Wald was die Bezeichnungen angeht...!

Danke euch.

Viele Grüße

Marv


----------



## BigBadaBoom (27. Dezember 2019)

Der zweite, du willst ja SRAM Schalthebel an Shimano Bremshebel:
_Mit dem Matcher I-Spec EV Adapter von 3min19sec kannst Du SRAM Matchmaker X kompatible Schalthebel an I-Spec EV Bremshebeln montieren._


----------



## Hinouf (29. Dezember 2019)

imarv schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte an meinem Spectral AL 6 2018 die Guide R gegen eine Shimano XT austauschen. Den GX Schalthebel möchte ich natürlich behalten, kann mir einer sagen welchen Adapter ich genau benötige um den GX Schalthebel an den BL-M8100 Bremshebel zu bekommen?
> 
> ...


Der wolftooth passt genau so. Ist aber teurerer. Dafür Alu. Der 3min ist Kunststoff, dafür bekommst du beide Seiten.


----------



## .jan (5. Januar 2020)

Hat schonmal jemand den Kunststoffkanal, der unter dem unterroh verläuft, als Ersatzteil bestellt? Mir ist gestern beim Austausch der Bremse der untere Teil, der unter dem Tretlager sitzt kaputt gegangen. Der Kunststoff um die Befestigungsschraube ist abgebrochen.


----------



## solo010 (8. Januar 2020)

Bin aktuell am überlegen meinem Spectral neue Bremsen zu gönnen. Denke da derzeit an die Magura MT5. Hat die schon jemand verbaut bzw kann dazu etwas sagen. Brauche wahrscheinlich Dann auch ne Scheiben oder - Falls ja welche Größe (180)?


----------



## Tbuschi (9. Januar 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Bin aktuell am überlegen meinem Spectral neue Bremsen zu gönnen. Denke da derzeit an die Magura MT5. Hat die schon jemand verbaut bzw kann dazu etwas sagen. Brauche wahrscheinlich Dann auch ne Scheiben oder - Falls ja welche Größe (180)?



konnte es auf dem Bild nicht gut erkennen, welche Bremsen sind denn auf Deinem Spectral verbaut?


----------



## imarv (9. Januar 2020)

Hi,
ich rüste mein Spectral al 6 (2018) gerade auf Shimano XT Bremse um.
Vorn eine 203mm Scheibe + Adapter, wenn du auf 180mm bleibst brauchst du meines Wissens nach keinen Adapter. Hinten 180mm Scheibe.
Scheiben brauchst du nicht zwingend, aber wird empfohlen. Bei mir sind 6 Loch Scheiben verbaut. Ich rüste meine Scheiben ebenfalls von Sram auf Shimano um.
ansonsten gibt es viele gute Videos bei YouTube zu dem Thema Bremsenumbau, Einbau etc.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast melde dich einfach kurz, ich helfe so gut es geht.
VG


----------



## solo010 (9. Januar 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> konnte es auf dem Bild nicht gut erkennen, welche Bremsen sind denn auf Deinem Spectral verbaut?



Bei mir sin die Sram Guide verbaut.


----------



## solo010 (9. Januar 2020)

imarv schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich rüste mein Spectral al 6 (2018) gerade auf Shimano XT Bremse um.
> Vorn eine 203mm Scheibe + Adapter, wenn du auf 180mm bleibst brauchst du meines Wissens nach keinen Adapter. Hinten 180mm Scheibe.
> Scheiben brauchst du nicht zwingend, aber wird empfohlen. Bei mir sind 6 Loch Scheiben verbaut. Ich rüste meine Scheiben ebenfalls von Sram auf Shimano um.
> ...



Warum bist du hinten auf einer 180er Scheibe geblieben und nicht auch auf eine 203er gegangen? Gibt es dafür Gründe. Hätte es wenn dann genau anders herum gemacht oder bei beiden ggf. ne 203er verbaut. 

Wäre mein erster Bremsenumbau, daher die vielen Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (9. Januar 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Bei mir sin die Sram Guide verbaut.



Sorry ist nicht böse gemeint,
Du hast das Geld und willst einfach eine neue Bremse oder warum willst Du die Guide denn tauschen?

Vermutlich hast Du einen gleichen Ableger von Canyon wie ich....


----------



## imarv (9. Januar 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Warum bist du hinten auf einer 180er Scheibe geblieben und nicht auch auf eine 203er gegangen? Gibt es dafür Gründe. Hätte es wenn dann genau anders herum gemacht oder bei beiden ggf. ne 203er verbaut.
> 
> Wäre mein erster Bremsenumbau, daher die vielen Fragen.


Hi,

mich habe es von den Bremsscheibendimensionen so gemacht wie bei Auslieferung. Vorn die Große und hinten die Kleinere.
 
VG


----------



## Tbuschi (9. Januar 2020)

imarv schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich habe es von den Bremsscheibendimensionen so gemacht wie bei Auslieferung. Vorn die Große und hinten die Kleinere.
> 
> VG



Ist denn die 203er für hinten freigegeben. Kann ja jeder händeln wie er will. Nur mal so....


----------



## imarv (9. Januar 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Ist denn die 203er für hinten freigegeben. Kann ja jeder händeln wie er will. Nur mal so....


Um sicher zu gehen musst du bei Canyon anfragen. Ich wüsste nicht was mit dem entsprechenden Adapter dagegen spricht. Bin aber kein Konstrukteur bei Canyon. ;-) Also lieber direkt nachfragen. Vielleicht hat dies auch schon jemand gemacht und meldet sich hier kurz.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Mu3rt0 (9. Januar 2020)

imarv schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe es von den Bremsscheibendimensionen so gemacht wie bei Auslieferung. Vorn die Große und hinten die Kleinere.
> 
> VG


Hast du auch alles richtig gemacht, anders herum macht auch echt Null Sinn. Auf was für Ideen die Leute kommen. Ansonsten gibt Canyon nur die Freigabe bis 180mm hinten laut Support. Was nicht heißt das keine 203er dran passt, sind ja einige mit unterwegs. Kann halten muss es aber nicht.


----------



## trailblitz (30. Januar 2020)

Hallo, bei meinem Spectral scheint sich die 
Gummidichtung an der Sattelstütze geweitet zu haben. Keine Ahnung wie das nun wieder kommt. Ich denke das wir auf Dauer nix gutes sein. Kommt ja Dreck direkt in die Klemmung der Sattelstütze.
Hat das außer mit auch jemand?
Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (1. Februar 2020)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Hallo, bei meinem Spectral scheint sich die
> Gummidichtung an der Sattelstütze geweitet zu haben. Keine Ahnung wie das nun wieder kommt. Ich denke das wir auf Dauer nix gutes sein. Kommt ja Dreck direkt in die Klemmung der Sattelstütze.
> Hat das außer mit auch jemand?
> Grüße Micha



Servus, ich hatte das auch.
Kundenservice kontaktiert und getauscht worden.

Viel Glück Dir.


----------



## trailblitz (1. Februar 2020)

Ja, hab ich gemacht mich aber über die komische Rückmeldung gewundert. 

Die haben geschrieben:
.. können Dir das Ersatzteil zusenden, musst Du einkleben, wir wissen aber nicht welchen Kleber Du verwenden kannst, nimm einen Fön zum ausbauen....

Ich schreib die nochmals an, das sollen die jetzt selber machen.

ist jetzt meine dritte Reparatur....


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Februar 2020)

Hat hier jemand zufällig das CF 9.0 und kann was zu dem Reynolds TR307 Laufradsatz sagen? Ich bin am überlegen ob ich gleich als neu verkaufe und mir einen Alu Laufradsatz dafür hole


----------



## Patrick35 (5. Februar 2020)

Hallo Spectral Gemeinde
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Vorderradfelge
27,5“  584x30mm dt swiss 1491 mit Center look Aufnahme
war am 2016er CF 9.0 als Sonderedition.
Nach einem Unfall mit PKW am Montag ist das Vorderrad zerstört und die Felge ist niergends zu bekommen.
Ich würde auch einen Komplettsatz nehmen falls jemand beide los werden möchte.

danke


----------



## Patrick35 (5. Februar 2020)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig das CF 9.0 und kann was zu dem Reynolds TR307 Laufradsatz sagen? Ich bin am überlegen ob ich gleich als neu verkaufe und mir einen Alu Laufradsatz dafür hole


 Ich fahre dieses bike mit der Felge.
Bin sehr zufrieden allerdings hat sich ein Lager vom Freilauf schon verabschiedet.


----------



## -Bastian (6. Februar 2020)

Hi,

ich bin eigentlich klassischer Cross Country Fahrer und im Moment ist das 2019 Lux das gewählte Gefährt. Jetzt habe ich doch meine Vorliebe für Trails und kleine bis mittlerer Sprünge gefunden und bin am überlegen, einen weiteren Gaul im Stall aufzunehmen. Das Lux soll auf jeden Fall erst einmal bei mir bleiben, aber das neue Gefährt soll mich den Berg hoch nicht in den Wahnsinn treiben. Für mich gehört beides berg-auf & -ab zu einer gelungenen Tour.
eigentlich habe ich die letzten Monate ein Auge auf das Spectral geworfen.Frage mich aber nun, was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen Spectral und Strive? Bzw. reißt der Shape Shifter beim Strive noch einiges beim Pedalieren heraus oder verstehe ich die Funktion komplett falsch?
Gibts hier jemanden der die Unterschiede Spectral und Strive aus eigener Erfahrung beschreiben kann?
Vorab vielen Dank


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Februar 2020)

-Bastian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin eigentlich klassischer Cross Country Fahrer und im Moment ist das 2019 Lux das gewählte Gefährt. Jetzt habe ich doch meine Vorliebe für Trails und kleine bis mittlerer Sprünge gefunden und bin am überlegen, einen weiteren Gaul im Stall aufzunehmen. Das Lux soll auf jeden Fall erst einmal bei mir bleiben, aber das neue Gefährt soll mich den Berg hoch nicht in den Wahnsinn treiben. Für mich gehört beides berg-auf & -ab zu einer gelungenen Tour.
> eigentlich habe ich die letzten Monate ein Auge auf das Spectral geworfen.Frage mich aber nun, was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen Spectral und Strive? Bzw. reißt der Shape Shifter beim Strive noch einiges beim Pedalieren heraus oder verstehe ich die Funktion komplett falsch?
> ...



Ich stand vor der selben Entscheidung wie du. Ich habe allerdings vorher das 27,5" Strive gefahren und war mit dem Shape Shifter immer sehr zufrieden.
Eigentlich wollte ich wieder ein 27,5" Bike und hatte auch lange das Spectral im Blick, allerdings konnte ich bei den neuen 2020er Modellen nicht widerstehen. Ich hab mir jetzt das Strive CF 9.0 bestellt.
Das Spectral sollte das verspieltere Bike von beiden sein, das Strive dagegen das Laufruhigerer. Den Shape Shifter merkt man schon deutlich wenn es bergauf geht. Ich bin beim alten zu 80% im XC Modus unterwegs gewesen und bei längeren Abfahrten habe ich dann in den DH Modus gewechselt.
Allerdings bin ich das Spectral noch nicht selbst gefahren...

Hier ist noch ein ganz guter Vergleich









						Ungleiche Geschwister: Canyon Spectral CF vs. Canyon Strive CF im Test
					

Das Canyon Spectral und das brandneue Canyon Strive 2019 sind wie zweieiige Zwillinge. Trotz gleicher Eltern und ähnlicher genetischer Eigenschaften sind sie doch ziemlich unterschiedlich. Wir haben beide Bikes getestet und verraten, welches für welchen Fahrertyp am besten passt. Auf den...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## -Bastian (9. Februar 2020)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich stand vor der selben Entscheidung wie du. Ich habe allerdings vorher das 27,5" Strive gefahren und war mit dem Shape Shifter immer sehr zufrieden.
> Eigentlich wollte ich wieder ein 27,5" Bike und hatte auch lange das Spectral im Blick, allerdings konnte ich bei den neuen 2020er Modellen nicht widerstehen. Ich hab mir jetzt das Strive CF 9.0 bestellt.
> Das Spectral sollte das verspieltere Bike von beiden sein, das Strive dagegen das Laufruhigerer. Den Shape Shifter merkt man schon deutlich wenn es bergauf geht. Ich bin beim alten zu 80% im XC Modus unterwegs gewesen und bei längeren Abfahrten habe ich dann in den DH Modus gewechselt.
> Allerdings bin ich das Spectral noch nicht selbst gefahren...
> ...


 Vielen Dank. War gestern auf Heimatbesuch in Koblenz und wollte mich eigentlich mal raufsetzen, aber wie immer war viel zu viel betrieb. Aber es hat noch ein wenig Zeit, wenn würde ich eh erst im Frühjahr zuschlagen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Februar 2020)

-Bastian schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. War gestern auf Heimatbesuch in Koblenz und wollte mich eigentlich mal raufsetzen, aber wie immer war viel zu viel betrieb. Aber es hat noch ein wenig Zeit, wenn würde ich eh erst im Frühjahr zuschlagen


Dann halt aber mal die Lieferzeiten im Auge. 
Ruckzuck wird aus "Im Frühjahr zuschlagen" ein Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## freiboiter (25. Februar 2020)

Hallo, bin am verzweifeln mit meiner SLX Schaltung. Vielleicht kann einer von euch helfen.

In den leichten Gängen, also den großen Ritzeln spüre ich bei moderatem Treten eine Art "Rucken".. Kann es nur schwer beschreiben. Es fühlt sich so an, als ob ein Lager lose, oder die Schaltung nicht korrekt eingestellt ist. Das ganze ist mal mehr, mal weniger stark. 

Habe alles überprüft, nichts gefunden und dann zum Händler um die Ecke gebracht. Er hat auch nichts gefunden und meinte, dass es sein kann, dass bei 1x12 schonmal was ruckt, da sich die Kette stark verwinden muss. Finde die Begründung Blödsinn. Außerdem bemerke ich das Problem beim Torque (Ebenfalls Modell 2020) nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryker13 (27. Februar 2020)

@freiboiter

Ich kann nur Vermutungen anstellen. Kannst du das Phänomen bei gezogner Bremse reproduzieren? Dann würde ich auf den Freilauf tippen.
Irgendwo stimmt sicherlich was nicht aber der Fehler kann im gesamten Antriebsstrang sitzen. Ich kann nur empfehlen wenn man alles versucht hat die Sache mal von anderer Stelle neu anzugehen.
Viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche!


----------



## Soulslide (4. März 2020)

Moin Leute, 

vielleicht kann mir ja einer kurz sagen welchen Adapter ich zum Entlüften für den Dämpfer Charger 2 an der Pike RC benötige.
Passt der Adapter, welcher auch zum entlüften der SRAM Guide R Bremse benötigt wird? Oder welches Gewinde hat der Adapter für die Kartusche an der Pike.
Hier noch ein Foto damit Ihr wisst was ich meine.





LG
Soul


----------



## Skydive93 (4. März 2020)

dürfte der gleiche sein


----------



## Soulslide (4. März 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> dürfte der gleiche sein


Sicher?  hast du es schon gemacht oder woher weißt du es


----------



## wartool (5. März 2020)

Wie macht sich das akuelle Spectral denn bei ca 95 Kilo fahrfertigen Fahrern? Durchrauschen am Hinterbau?


----------



## BigBadaBoom (5. März 2020)

Hab das 2019er in L mit fox dpx2 (ist ja der gleiche Rahmen wie das 2020er), etwa das gleiche Fahrer-Gewicht und schlage hinten so gut wie nie durch. Gerade die letzten cm sind sehr progressiv. Da muss man schon ordentlich casen oder ins flat springen, dass man da Mal an den Anschlag kommt.


----------



## Ryker13 (10. März 2020)

wartool schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das akuelle Spectral denn bei ca 95 Kilo fahrfertigen Fahrern? Durchrauschen am Hinterbau?



Ich wiege fahrfertig 110kg und bin mit der Leistung des Hinterbaus sehr zufieden. Er ist sehr progressiv und ich hatte bis Dato glaube ich keinen Durchschalg hinten. Ich fahre mit 25% SAG hinten bei 260PSI. 
Bei 30% SAG vorne und 25% hinten fühlt sich das Rockshox Fahrwerk beim Spectral Al 5.0 2018 für mein Empfinden sehr ausgewogen an.

Viel Spaß bei den Matschfahrten im Moment ?


----------



## wartool (10. März 2020)

@Ryker13 @BigBadaBoom  - danke für Eure Einschätzungen!


----------



## __Lukas__ (12. März 2020)

Hallo Leute

Weiß jemand wo es in Deutschland (am besten in der Nähe von Hessen) ein Fahrradladen oder Shop gibt der ein Rock Shox Delux rt von 60mm auf 65mm hub umbauen kann. Und was kosten das und wie lange dauert das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (13. März 2020)

__Lukas__ schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Weiß jemand wo es in Deutschland (am besten in der Nähe von Hessen) ein Fahrradladen oder Shop gibt der ein Rock Shox Delux rt von 60mm auf 65mm hub umbauen kann. Und was kosten das und wie lange dauert das?



das können alle gängigen Suspensionbuden
z.B. fahrrad-fahrwerk.de
daempferklinik.de

um nur mal 2 zu nennen. Bei TF-Tuned in england kann man acuh Termine ausmachen usw.

Befrag einfach das entsprechende Thema im Federungsunterforum, um Erfahrungen zu lesen.


----------



## Syndesmosis (13. März 2020)

Servus!

Ich muss mir demnächst mal wieder ein paar neue Reifen zulegen und möchte mir daher ein paar Meinungen einholen.
Die meisten meiner Ausfahrten gehen ins waldige Hügelland rund um Wien und die asphaltierten Hinwege kommen da natürlich auch nicht zu kurz, daher wird Rollwiderstand ein zunehmend wichtiges Thema für mich. Bis jetzt war ich auf Maxxis Minion dhr 2,4 und Nobby nic 2,35 unterwegs. Ich bin nun am überlegen mal Racing Ray vo und Racing Ralph hi auszuprobieren, habe aber gewisse Bedenken Cross-Country-Reifen an ein Spectral zu montieren. Was meint ihr dazu?

Danke und Lg


----------



## superwutze (13. März 2020)

Ich bin auch regelmäßig rund um Wien unterwegs, meistens aber eher von Süd bis West, und fahre im Winter vorne und hinten Magic Mary 2,35 Soft und im Sommer vorne Magic Mary 2,35 Soft und hinten Nobby Nic 2,35 Speedgrip. Ich bin allerdings Allwetterfahrer und scheue auch die ewig schlammigen Gegenden nicht. Der Rollwiderstand mag höher sein, aber der Grip ist mir einfach wichtiger.


----------



## Syndesmosis (15. März 2020)

superwutze schrieb:


> Ich bin auch regelmäßig rund um Wien unterwegs, meistens aber eher von Süd bis West, und fahre im Winter vorne und hinten Magic Mary 2,35 Soft und im Sommer vorne Magic Mary 2,35 Soft und hinten Nobby Nic 2,35 Speedgrip. Ich bin allerdings Allwetterfahrer und scheue auch die ewig schlammigen Gegenden nicht. Der Rollwiderstand mag höher sein, aber der Grip ist mir einfach wichtiger.



Danke für deine Antwort. Ich bin mittlerweile auf den Maxxis Minion Semislick gestoßen. Die Kombi aus Semislick und den bekannten Minion Seitenstollen finde ich recht ansprechend. Werd den glaub ich mal - als Hinterreifen - ausprobieren.


----------



## KaLi2601 (20. März 2020)

Hallo 

ich bin dabei mir ein neues Spectral 2020 in AL zu bestellen. Ich bin 178 cm groß und habe eine SL von 84 cm. Laut Canyon soll ich Größe M nehmen. Das Canyon Spectral Frame Case wollte ich mir auch noch dazu bestellen. Laut Beschreibung ist das Case aber nur mit AL Modellen ab Größe L kompatibel. Bei den CF Modellen soll es schon ab Größe S passen. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder hat jemand so ein Case an sein AL Modell in größe M montieren können?

LG und vielen dank vorab!


----------



## chaka2 (22. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir hier jemand veraten, was das Canyon Spectral 6.0 Alu, Größe: XS aus dem Jahr 2020 wiegen könnte? Vielleicht hat jemand genau dieses Rad? Canyon gibt auf der Hp an, dass es 14,4kg wiegt aber das bezieht sich auf Größe M. Oder hat eventuell jemand den M Rahmen und kann mir sagen ob es wirklich 14,4 kg wiegt?

VG und danke vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l.o.k.i (22. März 2020)

Bei der heutigen Tour (wohne in Australien und haben noch keine Ausgangssperre) hat mein Spectral von 2018 auf einmal zum Knacken angefangen. Daheim alles gecheckt; Dämpfer Mount, pivots und am Ende Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr. Und wie es ausschaut habe ich einen Sprung im Sitzrohr. Schaut für mich zumindest nicht nach Kratzer aus. 
Ist das schon jemandem passiert?


----------



## Adam1987 (23. März 2020)

Hallo Leute,

hab grad ein Spectral AL 2018 zur Reparatur. Leider ist bei einem der Main Pivot Bolts das Gewinde zerstört. Canyon kann derzeit leider nicht liefern. Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen gebrauchten oder neuen Zuhause rumliegen und würde ihn mir verkaufen ?

Schonmal Danke.

Gruß
Adam


----------



## Steff1337 (25. März 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

habe gestern beim Putzen meines CF 8.0 aus 2019 an der Alu Kettenstrebe folgendes entdeckt. Ich hoffe, es handelt sich dabei lediglich um einen "Lackplatzer" ? Kann da jemand mit geshcultem Auge mal eine Meinung zu abgeben? 

Besten Dank.
Steffen


----------



## Soulslide (25. März 2020)

Das sieht für mich nicht sehr gut aus schick das Bild mal zu Canyon


----------



## Tbuschi (26. März 2020)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> habe gestern beim Putzen meines CF 8.0 aus 2019 an der Alu Kettenstrebe folgendes entdeckt. Ich hoffe, es handelt sich dabei lediglich um einen "Lackplatzer" ? Kann da jemand mit geshcultem Auge mal eine Meinung zu abgeben?
> 
> ...




Ach Du Sch......

Hammer, ich hoffe Du bekommst von Canyon schnelle Unterstützung....
Sieht für mich auch sehr böse....


----------



## Steff1337 (26. März 2020)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Habe mal den Support angeschrieben. Wird wohl derzeit etwas dauern. Naja, biken ist zZ eh nicht drin.


----------



## Soulslide (26. März 2020)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> biken ist zZ eh nicht drin.


Wie was hast du denn?  Ich bin fast jeden Tag unterwegs,  entweder alleine oder mit einem (nur 1em) Kollegen. 
Gruß Soul


----------



## Adam1987 (26. März 2020)

Moinsen,

jetzt hab ich auch meine Erfahrungen mit dem "genialen" Kundenservice von Canyon gemacht. Wie oben beschrieben ist bei einem Canyon Spectral AL 2018 (also aktuelles Modell) ein MainPivotBolt, also ein Hauptlagerbolzen, kaputt. 

Erster Anruf bei Canyon (nach 45min. Warteschlange): Bolzenkit nicht lieferbar und und es gibt auch noch keinen Liefertermin. Ich soll in 2 Wochen nochmal anrufen und den Liefertermin erfragen. 

Also nen Tag später nochmal ne Mail geschickt mit der Bitte ob man nicht schauen könnte ob ein Mechaniker nicht vielleicht einen gebrauchten Bolzen rumfliegen hätte, da das Fahrrad sonst auf unbestimmte Zeit (kein Liefertermin für den Bolzen) nicht benutzbar ist. Immerhin ist es ja auch noch der aktuelle Spectral Rahmen, da wird es ja wohl Teile für geben.

Antwort: Bedauern das der Bolzen nicht lieferbar ist, ICH soll in mich in "kürze" nochmal melden wann der Bolzen lieferbar ist. Der Rahmen ist weiterhin in Produktion, allerdings werden die Komponenten dort benötigt und könnten nicht abgezogen werden.


Danke für nix. Kundenservice setzen sechs. 

Sobald der Kunde einmal die Kohle dagelassen hat, wird völlig auf ihn geschissen. Das Bike ist jetzt vorraussichtlich mehrere Wochen, wenn nicht sogar Monate nicht nutzbar. Ich weiß definitiv wo ich kein Bike kaufen werde.


----------



## Tbuschi (26. März 2020)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Danke für nix. Kundenservice setzen sechs.
> 
> Sobald der Kunde einmal die Kohle dagelassen hat, wird völlig auf ihn geschissen. Das Bike ist jetzt vorraussichtlich mehrere Wochen, wenn nicht sogar Monate nicht nutzbar. Ich weiß definitiv wo ich kein Bike kaufen werde.



Tut mir leid für Dich, da hatte ich wohl Glück.
Mir hat eine Abdeckung bei der Kettenstrebe gefehlt. Diese habe ich nach Email an den Kundenservice nach zwei Tagen zu Hause.

Hoffe Du kannst die fehlende Schraube bald wieder von Canyon erhalten.


----------



## __Flo__ (29. März 2020)

Moin ich wollte fragen ob jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht hat ob das fidlock 0.6l bottle twist beim Canyon Spectral AL5.0 in der Größe L Platz hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBadaBoom (29. März 2020)

Passt perfekt rein.


----------



## __Flo__ (29. März 2020)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Passt perfekt rein.
> Anhang anzeigen 1004846


Vielen Dank


----------



## .jan (3. April 2020)

Kann mir jemand ein Schaltauge empfehlen, das besser ist, als das Originalteil? Das verbiegt sich ja alle Nase lang beim geringsten Kontakt in alle Himmelsrichtungen. Nervt...


----------



## Dahorst (3. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen 
ich habe mein Canyon Spectral cf8 erst seit einer Woche, muss jedoch schon jetzt feststellen, dass mein Hinterbau bei erstem Kontakt mit dem Boden nach einem Sprung ein Knacken von sich gibt. Das tritt vorallem auf, wenn ich mal etwas schräg mit dem Hinterrad aufsetze. Ich hatte zuerst vermutet, dass das Geräusch von der Felge bzw den Speichen kommt aber es kommt relativ sicher aus einem der Lager. Kann es sein dass durch die Dämpferaufnahme bzw durch die Art des Hinterbaus bei diesem ersten Teil vom Federweg, der ja beim Einschlag freiwird, sich Spannung in den Lagern löst? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass jetzt schon Dreck oder ähnliches das Problem sind.
Hat zufällig jemand dasselbe Probnlem oder eine Idee was das Problem ist? Ich mach mich selber verrückt... 
Damke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## BigBadaBoom (3. April 2020)

Zieh Mal alle Schrauben nach. Gerade die an den Gelenken lösen sich gerne Mal.


----------



## Soulslide (3. April 2020)

Die lösen sich nicht nur gerne,  sonder werden auch gerne ab Werk vergessen richtig anzuziehen.  Prüfe wirklich alle Schrauben,  auch das Hinterrad und Vorderrad,  Bremsscheiben, etc. Bei mir waren ca. 40% der Schraube nicht richtig fest.


----------



## frechehex (3. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hab das Bremsen Problem an meinem Spectral gelöst ?. Ich fahr jetzt ne Shimano XT Bremse mit ner Sram Scheibe vorne. Hinten ist unverändert die Shimano Bremsscheibe.
Ride on und bleibt's gsund


----------



## __Flo__ (4. April 2020)

Hat irgendwer hier die Sram Guide T (Canyon Spectral Al 5.0 2020) Bremsen? Bei mir habe ich das Gefühl das ich entweder gar nicht Bremse oder voll Bremse also 0 Dosierbarkeit. Ist das normal bei den Bremsen?


----------



## frechehex (5. April 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer hier die Sram Guide T (Canyon Spectral Al 5.0 2020) Bremsen? Bei mir habe ich das Gefühl das ich entweder gar nicht Bremse oder voll Bremse also 0 Dosierbarkeit. Ist das normal bei den Bremsen?


Hihi deshalb hab ich auf die Shimano XT Bremse gewechselt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Flo__ (5. April 2020)

Bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich die magura mt5


----------



## Soulslide (5. April 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich die magura mt5


Bei mir auch warte noch ab bis der Sommer angefangen hat.


----------



## Soulslide (5. April 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Bei mir habe ich das Gefühl das ich entweder gar nicht Bremse oder voll Bremse also 0 Dosierbarkeit.


 Fühlt sich der fühlt sich der Druckpunkt schwammig an? Dann kann es sein dass dein Bremshebel (Geberkolben) defekt ist. Kannst du den Bremshebel bis zum Griff anziehen sodass der Druckpunkt langsam nachgibt, dann ist entweder Luft in der Leitung oder der Geberkolben funktioniert nicht richtig.


----------



## imarv (5. April 2020)

Also ich hatte die Guide R, ich fand sie absolut nicht griffig genug. Es ist aber eine reine Geschmackssache und sehr fahrerabhängig!
Ich habe auf die Shimano XT umgebaut und bin mega zufrieden, die greift mit den ICE Tech Scheiben wie ein Anker. ??


----------



## __Flo__ (5. April 2020)

Das kann ich nicht so genau sagen ? habe ich noch nie richtig probiert. 
Aber jetzt geht es mit meinen Canyon erstmal in die Werkstatt. Canyon hat die Kurbelschrauben nicht richtig befestigt. Eine Habe ich verloren dadurch kam Dreck in das Tretlager die 2. Hab ich durch den Fall auf den Boden gehört. Jetzt knarzt und knackt es. Die sollen in der Werkstatt dann alle Schrauben gescheid festziehen.


----------



## __Flo__ (5. April 2020)

Das kann ich nicht so genau sagen ? habe ich noch nie richtig probiert. 
Aber jetzt geht es mit meinen Canyon erstmal in die Werkstatt. Canyon hat die Kurbelschrauben nicht richtig befestigt. Eine Habe ich verloren dadurch kam Dreck in das Tretlager die 2. Hab ich durch den Fall auf den Boden gehört. Jetzt knarzt und knackt es. Die sollen in der Werkstatt dann alle Schrauben gescheid festziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (5. April 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht so genau sagen ? habe ich noch nie richtig probiert.
> Aber jetzt geht es mit meinen Canyon erstmal in die Werkstatt. Canyon hat die Kurbelschrauben nicht richtig befestigt. Eine Habe ich verloren dadurch kam Dreck in das Tretlager die 2. Hab ich durch den Fall auf den Boden gehört. Jetzt knarzt und knackt es. Die sollen in der Werkstatt dann alle Schrauben gescheid festziehen.


Vor der ersten Fahrt hab ich erstmal alle Schrauben überprüft ?. Das kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## __Flo__ (5. April 2020)

Ist mein erstes richtiges Mtb deswegen habe ich nicht das passende Werkzeug.


----------



## Dahorst (5. April 2020)

Weiß jemand wie man die Plastikabdeckungen beim Hinterbau wegbekommt. Die unteren kann man ja relativ leicht anschrauben aber braucht man bei den oberen spezielles Werkzeug. Ich würde gerne mal alles nachziehen und komme nicht an meine Lager ran?


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (5. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

so kurzes Update zu meinem AL6.0 2018:

Pike auf 160 (check)
Huber Buschings (check)
Dämpfer auf 65mm Hub (check) --> im Ngb Umland, geht zu Lemonshox - top service!
Guide R Hebel gg. Guide RS Hebel getauscht (check)
--> eins A, echt zu empfehlen insgesamt diese Updgrades!

Nun der Schock --> heute meine Kind Lev SI Sattelstütze nach dem Putzen: 

Und der Hammer, beim Kumpel, AL7.0, gleiches Schadensbild! Beide Bikes immer top gepflegt und gewartet...
Ist das ein Garantiefall? Hatte das schon einer von Euch? Ich kontaktiere mal Canyon...


----------



## Tbuschi (6. April 2020)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Nun der Schock --> heute meine Kind Lev SI Sattelstütze nach dem Putzen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1010439
> Und der Hammer, beim Kumpel, AL7.0, gleiches Schadensbild! Beide Bikes immer top gepflegt und gewartet...
> Ist das ein Garantiefall? Hatte das schon einer von Euch? Ich kontaktiere mal Canyon...



Schadensbild ist mir bekannt. Meine LevSi hatte dies bestimmt alle 3-4 Monate...

Würde Canyon kontaktieren und nachhören was Sie meinen.

Viel Glück.


----------



## l.o.k.i (6. April 2020)

Ich sollte in Kürz meinen neuen Rahmen bekommen, nach dem das Sattelrohr an meinem AL6.0 2018 gesprungen ist. Da er auf Garantie getauscht wurde muss ich jetzt alles selber umbauen. Kann ich das alte Tretlager und Steuersatz weiter verwenden? Oder ist es einfacher neue zu verbauen da ja alles pressfit ist.

Weiß jemand zufallig die genauen Spezifikationen für Tretlager (Sram GX) und Steuersatz, bzw wo ich das auf der Canyonseite nachlesen kann?


----------



## Soulslide (6. April 2020)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Ich sollte in Kürz meinen neuen Rahmen bekommen, nach dem das Sattelrohr an meinem AL6.0 2018 gesprungen ist. Da er auf Garantie getauscht wurde muss ich jetzt alles selber umbauen. Kann ich das alte Tretlager und Steuersatz weiter verwenden? Oder ist es einfacher neue zu verbauen da ja alles pressfit ist.
> 
> Weiß jemand zufallig die genauen Spezifikationen für Tretlager (Sram GX) und Steuersatz, bzw wo ich das auf der Canyonseite nachlesen kann?





.jan schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal selbst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Schau mal auf Seite 93 da steht diese Information.*
Mit dem Innendurchmesser bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher. Check das mal lieber vorher.
Vielleicht kann aber jemand noch einmal prüfen ob das so alles stimmt und ggf. die genauen Maße noch einmal kurz durchgeben.
Ich versteh es so, das oberer Lager ist ein ZS44/28,6 , also 44mm Außendurchmesser und 28,6mm Innen.
Das unterer Lager ist ein IS52/40, also 52mm Außendurchmesser und 40mm Innen.

Crane Creek hat die 40er oder die 110er Serie, 110 ca. doppel so teuer.

Was dein Tretlager angeht kannst du das hier nehmen:
*SRAM GXP Pressfit Innenlager 41 x 86,5/92 mm*








						SRAM GXP Pressfit Innenlager 41 x 86,5/92 mm
					

Für den Pressfit-Lagerstandard: das Innenlager von Truvativ Pressfit Innenlager nutzen die gleiche Lagertechnik wie die aktuellen GXP Innenlager und bieten die gleiche Performance in Sachen Haltbarkeit und Langlebigkeit. Pressfit Innenlager werden ni




					www.bike-components.de
				




Es kann passieren das  die Kunststoffschalen beim ausschlagen zerstörst.

Gruß
Soul


----------



## l.o.k.i (6. April 2020)

Super danke!
Hab Seite 93 bei meiner Suche total uebersehen.




Soulslide schrieb:


> Crane Creek hat die 40er oder die 110er Serie, 110 ca. doppel so teuer.


Hat die 110er Serie irgendwelche Vorteile. Hatte keine nennenswerten Probleme mit dem verbauten Steuersatz.



Soulslide schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann aber jemand noch einmal prüfen ob das so alles stimmt und ggf. die genauen Maße noch einmal kurz durchgeben.
> Ich versteh es so, das oberer Lager ist ein ZS44/28,6 , also 44mm Außendurchmesser und 28,6mm Innen.


Waere sehr dankbar falls das jemand bestaetigen koennte.


----------



## Soulslide (6. April 2020)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Hat die 110er Serie irgendwelche Vorteile. Hatte keine nennenswerten Probleme mit dem verbauten Steuersatz.



Die 110er Serie repräsentiert das Beste, was ein Premium-Steuersatz bieten kann. Der 110er Steuersatz von Cane Creek bietet eine optimale Materialzusammensetzung, die effektivsten Dichtungen und die ansprechendste Ästhetik der derzeit auf dem Markt erhältlichen Steuersätze.

Diese Serie von Cane Creek beinhaltet alle notwendigen Eigenschaften, um einen haltbaren und strapazierfähigen Steuersatz hervorzubringen. Die 40er Steuersätze von Cane Creek bilden ein perfektes Gleichgewicht zwischen Performance, Haltbarkeit und Preis.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (6. April 2020)

Danke, heute angerufen und nen Garantiefall aufgemacht (puh - 5 Tage vor Ablauf der 24 Monate Gewährleistung)...

Bin gespannt was kommt. Aber ich würde die Lev Si gerne dann auch gleich gegen was robusteres tauschen.
Das Spectral 2018 hat 30.9 Sattelklemmung, oder? - mein M müsste auch 150mm Travel haben (jetzt mal alles ohne nachzumessen)

Vorschläge? Was habt ihr verbaut? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Hab mir mal die Brand-X Ascend angeschaut - wohl ne P/L Granate --> irgendwie schaut die Canyon Iridium fast gleich aus. Wie sind eingentlich die Erfahrung mit der Canyon?
Ansonsten würde ich wohl zur SDG Tellis tendieren - zumindest wäre die komplett selbst wartbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (6. April 2020)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Das Spectral 2018 hat 30.9 Sattelklemmung, oder?


 ja  30,9 ist richtig wenn du die SI selber warten kannst ist sie eine preiswerte gute Stütze wenn du sie nicht warten kannst ist dir schon sehr anfällig.
Ich selber habe an drei Bikes überall die SI verbaut da ich mit ihr recht gut zurecht komme.  habe an meinem spectral Größe L sogar eine 175mm Stütze verbaut.
Ich warte die Stütze alle 6 Monate daher habe ich keine großen Probleme mit dir


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (6. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> ja  30,9 ist richtig wenn du die SI selber warten kannst ist sie eine preiswerte gute Stütze wenn du sie nicht warten kannst ist dir schon sehr anfällig.
> Ich selber habe an drei Bikes überall die SI verbaut da ich mit ihr recht gut zurecht komme.  habe an meinem spectral Größe L sogar eine 175mm Stütze verbaut.
> Ich warte die Stütze alle 6 Monate daher habe ich keine großen Probleme mit dir



Warten kann man die Lev SI doch nur wenn man die "aufbohrt" - dachte ich - dann ist die Garantie futsch - oder?


----------



## daddel321 (6. April 2020)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Danke, heute angerufen und nen Garantiefall aufgemacht (puh - 5 Tage vor Ablauf der 24 Monate Gewährleistung)...
> 
> Bin gespannt was kommt. Aber ich würde die Lev Si gerne dann auch gleich gegen was robusteres tauschen.
> Das Spectral 2018 hat 30.9 Sattelklemmung, oder? - mein M müsste auch 150mm Travel haben (jetzt mal alles ohne nachzumessen)
> ...



Habe die Brand-X seit ca. 2 Jahren an meinem Hardtail. Ist mein Winterbike und daher viel unter Dreckbeschuss, aber die Stütze läuft noch wie am ersten Tag, ohne dass ich sie je servicen musste. Am Canyon hab ich die One Up Dropper V2. Da fand ich die Montage etwas fummelig und meine verliert minimal Luft (soll bei der V2.1 allerdings behoben worden sein). Da ist die Wartung dafür super einfach. Von der Funktion her finde ich die Brand-X also eigentlich noch etwas besser. Da muss man nur schauen, ob die von der Gesamtlänge auch pass, ist nicht gerade die Kürzeste


----------



## Soulslide (6. April 2020)

daddel321 schrieb:


> . Da muss man nur schauen, ob die von der Gesamtlänge auch pass, ist nicht gerade die Kürzeste


 wie gesagt wie gesagt am spectral Größe L passt die 175mm SI und die ist 480 mm lang kann sie ganz einstecken das nur noch der Hub oben rausschaut.

Ja bei der Si musst du den Splint ausbohren oder wenn du es schaffst rausziehen Garantie sollte dann weg sein da die Wartung aber in knapp 30 Minuten erledigt ist schicke ich meine gar nicht erst ein


----------



## Tbuschi (7. April 2020)

Ich habe noch eine Lev Si daheim rumliegen


----------



## Soulslide (7. April 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Lev Si daheim rumliegen


Defekt oder noch heile?  Ich habe meine 150mm  Kartusche beim Service geschrottet, ganz blöder Fehler,  passiert mir nicht noch mal.  Jetzt habe ich eine 175mm (Neue Stütze) verbaut und die 150mm (neue Kartusche gekauft) als Ersatz.


----------



## Tbuschi (7. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Defekt oder noch heile?  Ich habe meine 150mm  Kartusche beim Service geschrottet, ganz blöder Fehler,  passiert mir nicht noch mal.  Jetzt habe ich eine 175mm (Neue Stütze) verbaut und die 150mm (neue Kartusche gekauft) als Ersatz.


die ist frisch vom Service im originalen Karton mit 150er Hub


----------



## Soulslide (7. April 2020)

und was und was für eine Stütze hast du jetzt montiert


----------



## Tbuschi (7. April 2020)

Habe nun eine RockShox Reverb. Wenn ich mal ein Problem mit der LevSi habe, gebe ich Sie bei Dir zum Service ab ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (7. April 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal ein Problem mit der LevSi habe, gebe ich Sie bei Dir zum Service ab ;-)



Kannst du machen,  gegen einen kleinen Obolus +Porto mach ich doch gerne einen Service für die KS Stützen.
Mal sehen wie viele Leute sich melden.
Was meinst du 25€ Pro Reparatur plus Porto.
Öl ist inklusive.  Dann werde ich noch reich ?durch KS ??? In so schweren Zeiten wie jetzt gerade.  Ich denke es sind so viele Stützen, welche leicht absacken,  dass ich keine Kurzarbeit hätte.
Gruß Soul


----------



## Tbuschi (8. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Was meinst du 25€ Pro Reparatur plus Porto.
> Öl ist inklusive.
> Gruß Soul



Genau das, wollte ich anstoßen.
Ich traue mich leider nicht an so etwas ran. Da ich bisher von Dir aber viele Tipps und gute Ratschläge hier erhalten habe. 
Würde ich, wenn es soweit ist, bestimmt Dich mal kontaktieren. 

Wichtig ist nur, dass Du bei den Stützen schnell bist, alle anderen Hersteller sind zu langsam wie man hört und so hättest Du ein super Standbein in dieser schweren Zeit


----------



## Soulslide (8. April 2020)

11Motors ist doch auch sehr gut. Hatte schon zweimal Kontakt mit Ihnen und war sehr zufrieden.  Ja kann sein das es schon etwas länger dauert. Kostet aber 110€. Da wird aber die Kartusche erneuert. 
Man kann dort auch nur Teile laufen und selber einbauen , wenn man weiss wie es geht.

Mal sehen wer alles auf mein Angebote eingeht.... werd's mir noch nicht wir das mit den Rechnungen ist,  muss ja ein Gewerbe anmelden.  Ach was läuft alles unter Freundschaftsdienst.....


----------



## Tbuschi (8. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> 11Motors ist doch auch sehr gut. Hatte schon zweimal Kontakt mit Ihnen und war sehr zufrieden.  Ja kann sein das es schon etwas länger dauert. Kostet aber 110€. Da wird aber die Kartusche erneuert.
> Man kann dort auch nur Teile laufen und selber einbauen , wenn man weiss wie es geht.
> 
> Mal sehen wer alles auf mein Angebote eingeht.... werd's mir noch nicht wir das mit den Rechnungen ist,  muss ja ein Gewerbe anmelden.  Ach was läuft alles unter Freundschaftsdienst.....



Wenn Nachbarschaftshilfe.

Wäre doch was, ich schreib Dich an wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Soulslide (8. April 2020)

Mach das, ich warte


----------



## Tbuschi (8. April 2020)

Bisher läuft meine RockShox supi, kann also noch dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (9. April 2020)

Moin Leute,

ist hier jemand daran interessiert wie man seine RS Deluxe RT 230x60 von 140mm auf 150mm (230x65) upgraded? Ich habe vor meine evtl. nach Ostern umzubauen, würde dann ein Video davon machen und es auf YouTube einstellen.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja ein kurzes Feedback geben ob es sich überhaupt lohnt das ganze per Video zu dokumentieren und zu schneiden.

Danke und Gruß Soul


----------



## hg2 (9. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen kann mir jemand helfen ich suche die Lagerbezeichnung für das Obere Hauptlager am Rahmen vom Hinterbau. Also das Lager das in den Rahmen eingepresst ist. Ca 2 cm unter dem Dämpfer. Kennt jemand zufällig die Lagerbezeichnung.
Besten dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Soulslide (9. April 2020)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## hg2 (9. April 2020)

Danke das ist super.


----------



## Soulslide (9. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


Bevor jetzt jemand sagt, das ist aber die M054 für das CF, das PDF M053 fürs AL ist gleich.


----------



## nakami (10. April 2020)

Hey, 
habe ein 2019er Spectral CF 7.0 und denke gerade über ein mögliches Bremsen-Upgrade nach.
Nach wie vor sind die originalen SRAM Guide R mit den ursprünglichen Belägen drauf (<500km Strecke zurückgelegt). Bei meinem non-canyon Hardtail sind Magura MT5 dran und an die Power komm ich wahrscheinlich nicht so leicht ran, aber dagegen sind die Guide R mit den Standard-Belägen schon sehr schwammig und brauchen recht viel Kraft zum Auslösen. Ich hab kurzerhand etwas recherchiert und was von organischen Belägen und anderen Herstellern (Kool Stop und Trickstuff) gelesen, bei welchen sich das Bremsen nochmal deutlich anders anfühlen kann. Habt ihr da schon rumprobiert was da so geht?


----------



## Tbuschi (10. April 2020)

Am meinem Spectral ist das Update auf Guide RSC Hebel und Trickstuff Dächle mit Power Belägen gelungen.


----------



## Soulslide (10. April 2020)

Versuch mal die Trickstuff 950P Power.
Habe sie mir auch grade noch mal bestellt. Danach sind meine Scheiben durch und ich denke daran auf MT5 zu wechseln. 
Aber bei den Trickstuff (wichtig die Power) es gibt 3 verschiedene,  merkst du einen deutlichen Unterschied.


----------



## b!k3r (10. April 2020)

ßHallo.

Ich hab seit Mittwoch ein Spectral AL 5.0.

Zum Dämpfer (rockshox deluxe select+) finde ich keine Informationen ...
Luftdruck ? Zugstufe?

oder macht ihr das nach gefühlt?

Lese nur, dass der 2020 rockshox deluxe select+ unterdämpft sein. Also am besten Zugstufe immer offen fahren.

Gruß & Danke


----------



## el martn (11. April 2020)

Klick

Selbst ist der Mann:

SAG einstellen (30 %)
Rebound nach Gefühl einstellen UND beides notieren (Klicks von Nullstellung und Druck)!
Hausrunde fahren
Abends auf dem Sofa überlegen ob es zu straff war oder zu nervös?
SAG kontrollieren (der Ring sollte dir noch 5 bis 10 % vom Hub übrig lassen, kommt auf deine Hausrunde an)
Druck entsprechend anpassen
Rebound anpassen (entsprechend den Sofa Überlegungen) UND wieder beides  notieren
Hausrunde fahren
Auf dem Sofa später überlegen ob die Veränderungen gut waren
Evtl wieder von vorne anfangen, bis es DIR passt
Es kann schon drei bis vier Ausfahrten dauern...

Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jay-em-ass (12. April 2020)

Hi zusammen,
Hab mir beim letzten Sale ein Spectral CF 8.0 bestellt in XL. Bin 190cm groß mit einer Barfuß SL von 91cm.
Da ich vom Fahrrad Trial komme bin ich mir jetzt nur unschlüssig, ob nicht ein L besser gewesen wäre. Sattelrohr ist beim XL mit 520cm doch Recht lange. Bike ist noch nicht da, ist hier jemand mit meiner Größe auf einem Spectral unterwegs?

Grüße


----------



## Hinouf (12. April 2020)

@jay-em-ass 
Zum tricksen ist das lange Sitzrohr kacke, aber das weißt du besser als ich. Vielleicht ein anderes bike? Mein Last Coal beispielsweise hat in L ein Sitzrohr von knapp über 40cm.


----------



## Soulslide (12. April 2020)

Leute, jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt, gerade erst festgestellt.
Ein riesiger Riss im Hauptrahmen und an der Schweißnaht unterhalb des Hauptlagers. (siehe Bild)
Habe gerade Canyon angeschrieben und um einen Ersatz gebeten, mal sehen was die dazu sagen...

Hatte jemand von euch hier auch schon einmal ein Problem?


----------



## jay-em-ass (12. April 2020)

Hinouf schrieb:


> @jay-em-ass
> Zum tricksen ist das lange Sitzrohr kacke, aber das weißt du besser als ich. Vielleicht ein anderes bike? Mein Last Coal beispielsweise hat in L ein Sitzrohr von knapp über 40cm.



Ich will damit nur ein wenig auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen, verspielte Trails fahren und im Park ein paar Sprünge mitnehmen können. Selbst das Sitzrohr vom Torque ist mit 500mm echt lange. 
Ich frage mich halt nur, ob XL die passende Größe ist, bis auf das Sitzrohr ist das Bike echt genau das was ich suche.

Grüße


----------



## Dosenschreck (12. April 2020)

Frohe Ostern zusammen,

ich schwanke zurzeit zwischen dem CF 7.0 und dem CF 8.0 und hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein wenig bei der Entscheidung helfen.
Ich wiege ca. 78 kg und bin primär im Trail bereich unterwegs, gelegentlich auch im raueren Gelände.
Ich tendiere zum Kauf des CF 8.0 aufgrund der Shimano-Ausstattung. Jedoch verfügt das modell über ein FOX-Fahrwerk (FOX 36 Fit4 + DPX2), was laut mein recherche weniger sensibel auf kleinere Stöße ansprechen soll als die Rock Shox Ausstattung beim CF 7.0 (Pike + Super Deluxe). Da auf den Trails ja eher ein sensibleres Fahrwerk Sinn macht, bin ich auf Eure Erfahrungen gespannt, ob und wie groß der Unterschied tatsächlich ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Steff1337 (12. April 2020)

jay-em-ass schrieb:


> Ich will damit nur ein wenig auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen, verspielte Trails fahren und im Park ein paar Sprünge mitnehmen können. Selbst das Sitzrohr vom Torque ist mit 500mm echt lange.
> Ich frage mich halt nur, ob XL die passende Größe ist, bis auf das Sitzrohr ist das Bike echt genau das was ich suche.
> 
> Grüße



Grüß dich,

fahre mit 1,91m und SL 96cm das CF 8.0 in XL und bin damit rundum zufrieden. Habe damals in Koblent L und XL probe gefahren. Auf Größe L war ich sehr gestaucht unterwegs, weswegen XL für mich die klare Wahl war.

Hoffe dir hilft das.


----------



## Steff1337 (12. April 2020)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1001471
> 
> 
> Moin Zusammen,
> ...



Hier mal ein update. Hatte die Bilder an Canyon geschickt, die mir daraufhin sagten ich mpsse es zur Beurteilung einschicken. Wie ihr richtig vorhergesagt hattet, "sah es nicht gut aus". Die Kettenstrebe war gerissen. Haben es wortlos getauscht bekommen und gestern nach ca. zwei Wochen auf Garantie mit einer neuen Kettenstrebe zurück erhalten. Bei all den Horrorstorys über den Service und der aktuellen Situation, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ich es so schnell wieder bekomme 

Danke für Eure Hilfe &
Frohe Ostern.


----------



## jay-em-ass (12. April 2020)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> 
> fahre mit 1,91m und SL 96cm das CF 8.0 in XL und bin damit rundum zufrieden. Habe damals in Koblent L und XL probe gefahren. Auf Größe L war ich sehr gestaucht unterwegs, weswegen XL für mich die klare Wahl war.
> 
> Hoffe dir hilft das.



Danke, ja das hilft mir weiter, dann hab ich zumindest nicht die falsche Größe bestellt. Das lange Sattelrohr macht dir keine Probleme bzgl Bewegungsfreiheit? Im Endeffekt ist die ja sowieso limitiert durch die 150mm Sattelstütze.

Grüße


----------



## Hinouf (12. April 2020)

jay-em-ass schrieb:


> Danke, ja das hilft mir weiter, dann hab ich zumindest nicht die falsche Größe bestellt. Das lange Sattelrohr macht dir keine Probleme bzgl Bewegungsfreiheit? Im Endeffekt ist die ja sowieso limitiert durch die 150mm Sattelstütze.
> 
> Grüße


Ich hab eine 210er Stütze. Ist zum Hinterradhüpfen auf jeden Fall von Vorteil. Am anderen Bike eine 170er, da ist es schon nicht mehr so gut. Wenn man richtig gut ist, kommt man aber sicher immer klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (12. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Leute, jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt, gerade erst festgestellt.
> Ein riesiger Riss im Hauptrahmen und an der Schweißnaht unterhalb des Hauptlagers. (siehe Bild)
> Habe gerade Canyon angeschrieben und um einen Ersatz gebeten, mal sehen was die dazu sagen...
> 
> Hatte jemand von euch hier auch schon einmal ein Problem?



Ach krass, der schaut echt übel aus und auch nicht der Standard Kettenstreben Schaden. Good luck dass es schnell geht... Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Soulslide (12. April 2020)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Good luck dass es schnell geht... Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.


Habe gerade ein Ticket aufgemacht.  werde am Dienstag auch nochmals anrufen. Hoffe die schicken mir einen Rahmen und ich tausche den aus.  Ansonsten würde ich auch nach Koblenz (130km) fahren und es dort Vorort machen lassen. Hauptsache es geht schnell. 
Melde mich mal wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## jay-em-ass (12. April 2020)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Ich hab eine 210er Stütze. Ist zum Hinterradhüpfen auf jeden Fall von Vorteil. Am anderen Bike eine 170er, da ist es schon nicht mehr so gut. Wenn man richtig gut ist, kommt man aber sicher immer klar.



Welche Größe fährst du beim Spectral?


----------



## Soulslide (12. April 2020)

ich fahre zwar nur eine Lev Si 175mm aber die paßt auch komplett eingetaucht im L Rahmen.  Die Stütze ist 490mm lang und ca. 250mm Max Einrichtungen. Wie es mir der 210mm aussieht keine Ahnung.


----------



## Steff1337 (12. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein Ticket aufgemacht.  werde am Dienstag auch nochmals anrufen. Hoffe die schicken mir einen Rahmen und ich tausche den aus.  Ansonsten würde ich auch nach Koblenz (130km) fahren und es dort Vorort machen lassen. Hauptsache es geht schnell.
> Melde mich mal wie es ausgegangen ist.



Mit vorbei fahren wirste kein Glück haben. Deren Werkstat ist auf Grund von Corona nicht offen. Läuft momentan alles über Versand. Gab vor ein paar Wochen eine E-Mail dazu.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Steff1337 (12. April 2020)

jay-em-ass schrieb:


> Danke, ja das hilft mir weiter, dann hab ich zumindest nicht die falsche Größe bestellt. Das lange Sattelrohr macht dir keine Probleme bzgl Bewegungsfreiheit? Im Endeffekt ist die ja sowieso limitiert durch die 150mm Sattelstütze.
> 
> Grüße



Nein das lange Sattelrohr macht mir (bisher ) keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (12. April 2020)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> Läuft momentan alles über Versand.


Ich hoffe doch das die mir einen neuen Rahmen zuschicken,  ich habe gar keinen Karton mehr für das Rad.  Ich würde auch dorthin fahren und das Rad dort abgeben und die machen es dann direkt fertig und ich nehme es wieder mit.  Ich denke schon,  dass noch jemand in der Werkstatt sein sollte und die Bikes repariert oder wartet, oder was auch immer.  Werde aber am Dienstag angerufen und hoffentlich mehr erfahren.  Wie bereits gesagt einen neuen Rahmen zuschicken wäre für mich am besten, da ich ihn dann selber umbauen kann.


----------



## el martn (13. April 2020)

Schick nur den Rahmen,  geht dann schneller.


----------



## Dahorst (13. April 2020)

Also ich hatte letzte Woche auch das Problem mit dem Service Bekanntschaft zu machen. Eines der Gewinde am Hauptlager beim Hinterbau war ausgerissen....bei meinem vlt 5 Tage alten Spectral. Also haben die es nach einem Anruf und ein paar Fotos 
klaglos hingenommen, meinten es würde kein Sinn machen nur die Kettenstrebe mit dem betroffenen Lager mir zukommen zu lassen und ja jetzt werde ich die nächsten Tage innerhalb von 3 Wochen mein 2 Neurad bekommen?


----------



## Tbuschi (13. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Leute, jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt, gerade erst festgestellt.
> Ein riesiger Riss im Hauptrahmen und an der Schweißnaht unterhalb des Hauptlagers. (siehe Bild)
> Habe gerade Canyon angeschrieben und um einen Ersatz gebeten, mal sehen was die dazu sagen...
> 
> Hatte jemand von euch hier auch schon einmal ein Problem?



Ohhhh noooo Soulslide,

ich drücke Dir alle Daumen, dass Canyon dir keine Probleme macht und Du einen Rahmen, wenn auch nicht den aus 2018 bekommst.

Viel Glück.

Ich meine Du kannst Räder noch in der Werkstatt abgeben. Vielleicht ist ein Anruf vorher besser.


----------



## Soulslide (13. April 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ein Anruf vorher besser


Das hatte ich sowieso vor,  werde gleich morgen früh dort anrufen und nachfragen wie man am besten verfährt,  Selber tauschen,  vorbeifahren,  hinschicken,. Ich möchte es asap fertig haben,  der test ist mir egal.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. April 2020)

Dosenschreck schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern zusammen,
> 
> ich schwanke zurzeit zwischen dem CF 7.0 und dem CF 8.0 und hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein wenig bei der Entscheidung helfen.
> Ich wiege ca. 78 kg und bin primär im Trail bereich unterwegs, gelegentlich auch im raueren Gelände.
> ...


Ich steh auch kurz vorm Kauf eines Spectrals. 
Allerdings ist das CF8.0 bei mir definitiv keine Option...eben wegen diesem Shimano Krempel. 
Läuft wohl auf das CF7.0 raus mit ein paar Upgrades. 
Iridium Dropper gegen was gescheites und Guide R gegen ne Code.


----------



## jay-em-ass (14. April 2020)

wie viele mm kann man denn beim Spectral XL (als Anhaltspunkt auch beim L) die Sattelstütze einschieben? Auf der Homepage steht überall 245mm, aber das ist die Länge der Sattelstütze selbst und das Sattelrohr vom XL ist allein ja schon 40mm länger als vom L.

Grüße


----------



## Soulslide (14. April 2020)

jay-em-ass schrieb:


> wie viele mm kann man denn beim Spectral XL (als Anhaltspunkt auch beim L) die Sattelstütze einschieben?


Also ich habe ein Spectral AL 6.0 in L und eine 175mm Lev Si Stütze. Ich kann die Stütze komplett in das Sattelrohr einschieben. Das  sind 275mm. Ich denke das nocheinige mm mehr drin sind.
Im Anhang habe ich dir auch noch eine Übersicht der KS LEV SI Stützen angehängt.

Gruß
Soul


----------



## jay-em-ass (14. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein Spectral AL 6.0 in L und eine 175mm Lev Si Stütze. Ich kann die Stütze komplett in das Sattelrohr einschieben. Das  sind 275mm. Ich denke das nocheinige mm mehr drin sind.
> Im Anhang habe ich dir auch noch eine Übersicht der KS LEV SI Stützen angehängt.
> 
> Gruß
> Soul


super, danke! Dann sollte eine OneUp mit 210mm auch komplett in einen XL Rahmen passen.

Grüße


----------



## Soulslide (14. April 2020)

Also 210 mm sollten gar kein Problem sein wenn ich schon 275mm versenken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jay-em-ass (14. April 2020)

ich meine eine Vario Sattelstütze mit 210mm Hub, die hat eine Einschubtiefe von ca 300mm


----------



## filiale (14. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das die mir einen neuen Rahmen zuschicken,  ich habe gar keinen Karton mehr für das Rad.  Ich würde auch dorthin fahren und das Rad dort abgeben und die machen es dann direkt fertig und ich nehme es wieder mit.  Ich denke schon,  dass noch jemand in der Werkstatt sein sollte und die Bikes repariert oder wartet, oder was auch immer.  Werde aber am Dienstag angerufen und hoffentlich mehr erfahren.  Wie bereits gesagt einen neuen Rahmen zuschicken wäre für mich am besten, da ich ihn dann selber umbauen kann.



Nein. Canyon verschickt keine Rahmenteile. Niemals nicht. Du mußt entweder das komplette Rad einschicken, oder wenn es schneller gehen soll, Zuhause alles abbauen und nur den Rahmen (inklusive Kettenstrebe) einschicken. Auf etwas anderes läßt sich Canyon nicht ein, egal wie Du argumentierst.


----------



## Soulslide (14. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Nein. Canyon verschickt keine Rahmenteile.


Danke für die Info, ich würde auch selber hinfahren und es dort abgeben und ggf. die Neuteile wieder mitnehmen.
Z.Z. versuche ich permanent dort anzurufen, warte immer 20 Minutne und wenn ich auf Platz 1 der Warteschlange bin kommt immer die Info das alle Mitarbeiter im Gespräch sind und ich fliege raus.


----------



## Soulslide (14. April 2020)

jay-em-ass schrieb:


> ich meine eine Vario Sattelstütze mit 210mm Hub, die hat eine Einschubtiefe von ca 300mm


Habe mal die genauen Maße angeschaut, also 297mm sind 22mm mehr als bei meiner 175mm SI. Sollte evtl. auch noch passen. Im XL Rahmen auf jeden fall, im L Rahmen evtl.


----------



## __Flo__ (14. April 2020)

Ich hoffe es kommt nie dazu aber wenn zum Beispiel der Rahmen bricht muss ich dann den Versand zahlen? Ist ja immerhin nicht billig von Österreich nach Deutschland ein Fahrrad zu versenden.


----------



## filiale (14. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, ich würde auch selber hinfahren und es dort abgeben und ggf. die Neuteile wieder mitnehmen.
> Z.Z. versuche ich permanent dort anzurufen, warte immer 20 Minutne und wenn ich auf Platz 1 der Warteschlange bin kommt immer die Info das alle Mitarbeiter im Gespräch sind und ich fliege raus.



Das Du einen defekten und ordentlich geputzten Rahmen abgibst und einen neuen Rahmen mitnimmst, geht nur, wenn der Werkstattberater mit Deinem defekten Rahmen zum Level2 support geht und dort eine technische Begutachtung stattfindet. Das ist aber abhängig von der aktuellen personellen Besetzung (Corona). Darauf solltest Du Dich mal besser nicht verlassen. Gehe davon aus, sofern die Werkstatt geöffnet hat, dass Du zu 99% ohne Rahmen wieder Heim fährst. Auch könnte es sein, dass Du eine andere Rahmenfarbe bekommst (nur mal so als Hinweis), je nachdem was die noch auf Lager haben. Der neue Rahmen wird Dir dann nach Hause geschickt.

Ich kann Deine Ungeduld verstehen, würde mir auch so gehen, aber wegen CoViD ist das beim online Handel aktuell alles verzögert (merkt man ja auch schon bei normalen Bestellungen).


----------



## Ryker13 (14. April 2020)

Mich hats auch erwischt vor knapp 2 Wochen. Hab sofort ein Ticket aufgemacht. Einen Tag später kam das Versandetikett. Bike ohne Räder und Sattel hingeschickt. Punkt 2 Wochen später DHL-Versandbestätigung bekommen. Jetzt hängt es seit 5 Tagen irgendwo bei DHL 5 km entfernt im Lager 
Gesagt was sie machen haben Sie nichts aber in gespannt was da - hoffentlich morgen - eintrudelt. In diesen  Zeiten finde ich aber 2 Wochen von Warenein- bis Ausgang voll ok.


----------



## Soulslide (14. April 2020)

So gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, 
so wie es aussieht werde ich auch den Rahmen mit Strebe einschicken und einen neuen erhalten. Sie werden den Rahmen natürlich vorher begutachten. 
Versandetickett sollte ich auch erhalten. Mal sehen wie lange ich darauf verzichten muss.




Ryker13 schrieb:


> Bike ohne Räder und Sattel hingeschickt.



Hast du die Gabel dran gelassen?
Hast du die Lager  (alle auch an der Strebe) dran gelassen?
Hast du die Züge und Bremsleitungen dran gelassen?


----------



## Ryker13 (14. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> So gerade mit Canyon telefoniert,
> so wie es aussieht werde ich auch den Rahmen mit Strebe einschicken und einen neuen erhalten. Sie werden den Rahmen natürlich vorher begutachten.
> Versandetickett sollte ich auch erhalten. Mal sehen wie lange ich darauf verzichten muss.
> 
> ...



Ich hab es im Bikeguard hingeschickt. Gabel steckte weil es dann darin besser positioniert war. Alle Lager und Züge dran gelassen. Lenker und Schaltwerk abgeschraubt und neben gehängt. Es blieben nur Räder, Steckachsen Sattel und Dropper bei mir.
Ich dachte falls sie nur den Hinterbau tauschen wollen wäre es so ok. Im Nachhinein betrachtet könnte man noch mehr abschrauben aber mir war es Wichtig, dass das Bike schnellstmöglich in Koblenz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (14. April 2020)

Ryker13 schrieb:


> Alle Lager und Züge dran gelassen. Lenker und Schaltwerk abgeschraubt und neben gehängt.


Schreib mir mal was du alles zurück erhalten hast wenn du es bekommst. Haben sie dir die alten Teile wieder montiert oder hast du alles neu bekommen, Lager, Züge, Bremsen, etc.
Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## filiale (14. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Schreib mir mal was du alles zurück erhalten hast wenn du es bekommst. Haben sie dir die alten Teile wieder montiert oder hast du alles neu bekommen, Lager, Züge, Bremsen, etc.
> Würde mich mal interessieren.



Natürlich bekommst Du die alten Teile an den neuen Rahmen geschraubt. Du bekommst keine neuen Züge, Bremsen etc. Die Lager sind logischerweise neu, es ist ja ein neuer Rahmen. Bei Deinen vielen Unsicherheiten wäre es wohl besser alles hinzuschicken.


----------



## filiale (14. April 2020)

Und wie ich schon schrieb: Die Kettenstrebe muß auch mitgeschickt werden. Die gehört zum Hauptrahmen. Bloß nicht abschrauben.


----------



## Soulslide (14. April 2020)

OK, danke, habe mir gerade schon einen Karton besorgt. Werde denke ich mal alles hinschicken bis auf die Laufräder und den Sattel. Die Gabel lasse ich auch mal dran.

Muss jetzt erst mal auf eine Antwort von Canyon warten damit ich die weitere Vorgehensweise mitgeteilt bekomme.


----------



## surfer100 (14. April 2020)

Hier wird sich aber brav hinten angestellt. Ich hab mein Ticket vor 9 Tagen gezogen und bis heute noch keine Antwort (trotz zwischenzeitlicher telefonischer Nachfrage). Bei mir ist übrigens auch die Kettenstrebe angebrochen.


----------



## Soulslide (14. April 2020)

surfer100 schrieb:


> Hier wird sich aber brav hinten angestellt. Ich hab mein Ticket vor 9 Tagen gezogen und bis heute noch keine Antwort (trotz zwischenzeitlicher telefonischer Nachfrage). Bei mir ist übrigens auch die Kettenstrebe angebrochen.


Good luck, schreibe dir wenn ich dran bin...
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solo010 (14. April 2020)

Servus zusammen,

bräuchte für mein Spectral 2018 neue Reifen. Würde ggf. Skinwall montieren, bin mir jedoch nicht so ganz schlüssig welche es werden sollen. Einsatzgebiet sind weitgehend Trails der verschiedenen Art sowie gelegentlichen Bikepark. 
Im Auge habe ich die Onza Ibex (jedoch derzeit nirgend zu bekommen), Schwalbe Magic Mary oder Maxxis Minton DHF. 
Vielleicht fährt ja jemand bereits irgend eine Reifenkombi und kann mir einen Tip geben. 

Danke!


----------



## Dahorst (14. April 2020)

Also ich fahre gerade den MAXXIS Aggressor hinten mit dhr vone und bin eigentlich echt zufrieden. Was meiner Meinung nach auch immer geht ist Magic Mary vorne mit Hans Dampf hinten


----------



## Dosenschreck (15. April 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ich steh auch kurz vorm Kauf eines Spectrals.
> Allerdings ist das CF8.0 bei mir definitiv keine Option...eben wegen diesem Shimano Krempel.
> Läuft wohl auf das CF7.0 raus mit ein paar Upgrades.
> Iridium Dropper gegen was gescheites und Guide R gegen ne Code.



Gibt es einen Grund für deine Entscheidung gegen die Shimano-Ausstattung oder handelt es sich nur um persönliche Präferenz?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. April 2020)

Dosenschreck schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund für deine Entscheidung gegen die Shimano-Ausstattung oder handelt es sich nur um persönliche Präferenz?


Ich schraube nebenher viel an Bikes rum und hab jahrelang mich mit Shimano rumgeärgert. 
Mittlerweile nehm ich Reparaturen oder Service an Shimanoparts gar nicht mehr. 
Ich persönlich komm damit auch am Bike nicht klar. Diese Shimanoschaltgefühl das viele so loben macht mich irre?
Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu doof dazu...kann auch sein??‍♂️

P.S...und das Sramzeug gefällt mir optisch einfach besser?


----------



## l.o.k.i (16. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Nein. Canyon verschickt keine Rahmenteile. Niemals nicht


Kann sein dass das in Deutschland so ist. Nach dem sich bei mir ein Sprung im Sitzrohr gebildet hat, hat mir Canyon einefach einen neuen Hauptrahmen nach Australien geschickt. Hab nichts einschicken muessen, nur fuer Versand bezahlen da Fahrrad schon ueber 2 Jahre alt ist. Alles zusammen hat 3 Wochen gedauert, und eine Woche war mein Fehler da ich die Zahlungsaufforderung uebersehen habe.
Also soweit top Service, nur sollte der Rahmen erst mal garnicht brechen, und wie es hier im Forum ausschaut brechen leider einige!


----------



## Tbuschi (16. April 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> bräuchte für mein Spectral 2018 neue Reifen.




Wie @Dahorst schon schrieb, Magic Marry und Hans Dampf gehen immer. Fahr die Kombi und bin super zufrieden. Jetzt bei den angenehmen Temperaturen und vielleicht nicht so extremen Pfädcher, teste ich gerade die Kombi Nobby Nic vorne wie hinten, nur hinten in 2,35er Breite und vorne den 2,6er.

Vorgenommen habe ich mir, bei hoffentlich sehr spät aufkommenden schlechten Wetterverhältnissen, mal Conti auszuprobieren in 2,6.


----------



## Soulslide (16. April 2020)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Kann sein dass das in Deutschland so ist. Nach dem sich bei mir ein Sprung im Sitzrohr.....


Du gibst mir noch Hoffnung das ich es selber machen kann. Denke aber nicht das mir einen Rahmen schicken werden. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...

Ps.  hast du nur den Hauptrahmen oder auch die Kettenstrebe dazu gekommen?


----------



## l.o.k.i (16. April 2020)

Nur Hauptrahmen (incl. Lager und Schrauben/Bolzen) aber keine Kettenstrebe.

edit: Meine Kettenstrebe ist schon einmal geborchen und wurde gegen die neue Version getauscht.


----------



## filiale (16. April 2020)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Kann sein dass das in Deutschland so ist. Nach dem sich bei mir ein Sprung im Sitzrohr gebildet hat, hat mir Canyon einefach einen neuen Hauptrahmen nach Australien geschickt. Hab nichts einschicken muessen, nur fuer Versand bezahlen da Fahrrad schon ueber 2 Jahre alt ist. Alles zusammen hat 3 Wochen gedauert, und eine Woche war mein Fehler da ich die Zahlungsaufforderung uebersehen habe.
> Also soweit top Service, nur sollte der Rahmen erst mal garnicht brechen, und wie es hier im Forum ausschaut brechen leider einige!



Vor ca. 10 Jahren hat Canyon auch noch Rahmenteile verschickt. Und als das Kettenstrebenthema beim Spectral aufkam haben aus anderen Ländern der Welt welche berichtet diese als Einzelteil ebenfalls bekommen zu haben. Das gilt aber nur für das Ausland. Vermutlich weil das hin und herschicken für Canyon zu teuer geworden wäre. Aber grundsätzlich stellt sich seit einigen Jahren Canyon in Deutschland quer und verweigert das Verschicken von Rahmenteilen.


----------



## Soulslide (16. April 2020)

Dank dir. 
 Versuche auch den Rahmen zu geschickt zu bekommen damit ich denen in der Werkstatt Arbeit abnehme. Vielleicht lassen sie sich ja drauf ein. Würde dadurch bedeutend schneller gehen aber ich muss noch abwarten bis sie sich überhaupt melden hoffe dass dies diese Woche, Anfang nächster Woche passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Dank dir.
> Versuche auch den Rahmen zu geschickt zu bekommen damit ich denen in der Werkstatt Arbeit abnehme. Vielleicht lassen sie sich ja drauf ein. Würde dadurch bedeutend schneller gehen aber ich muss noch abwarten bis sie sich überhaupt melden hoffe dass dies diese Woche, Anfang nächster Woche passiert.



Welche Garantie hat Canyon dass Du den alten Rahmen zurückschickst ?


----------



## l.o.k.i (16. April 2020)

Bei mir wollten die den alten Rahmen garnicht. Fotos vom gebrochenen Rahmen reichten aus (Sprung ist mittlerweile weitaus schlimmer als vor 3 Wochen).


----------



## Ryker13 (16. April 2020)

Ich kann glücklich verkünden, dass ich einen komplett neuen Rahmen samt Hinterbau bekommen habe. Alle alten Parts wurden übernommen und gut montiert. Ich musste wieder Lenker, Droppper und Laufradsatz einbauen. Luft in die Gabel und Bremsen einstellen - fertig.
Der Rahmen ist vom Dekor wie in 2018.

Heute abend wird im Wald getestet

Ich hoffe bei Euch verläuft der Service genauso glatt und die Post schneller


----------



## filiale (16. April 2020)

Du wohnst ja auch am anderen Ende der Welt.


----------



## Kickaxe (16. April 2020)

Hi zusammen, ist denn Kettenstrebenriss auch bei den 2020er Modellen ein Thema? Habe bisher nur von '18er und '19er Modellen gehört, die einen Riss hatten. Das hält mich noch etwas vom Kauf ab. Danke schonmal


----------



## hg2 (18. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


Vorsicht bei der Lagerbezeichnung die Lagern im Rahmen sind F lager also mit Flanch. 21x12x5 mit Flanch jedenfalls beim Cf Rahmen. 
Gruess HG


----------



## Dosenschreck (19. April 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, ist denn Kettenstrebenriss auch bei den 2020er Modellen ein Thema? Habe bisher nur von '18er und '19er Modellen gehört, die einen Riss hatten. Das hält mich noch etwas vom Kauf ab. Danke schonmal



Möchte mich der Frage anschließen!
LG


----------



## Ryker13 (19. April 2020)

Dosenschreck schrieb:


> Möchte mich der Frage anschließen!
> LG



Bei den meisten tritt das ganze ja erst nach 1,5 jahren auf. Bei mir waren es etwa 2000km. Die Ergebisse dazu werden also auf sich warten lassen. Ich denke aber auch dass die Jenigen, die ein funktionierendes Rad haben darüber auch nicht im Internet berichten sondern fröhlich darauf fahren. Wo hingegen nahezu jeder der einen Schaden hat das im Internet kundtut. Meiner Meinung nach....

Gute Fahrt allerseints


----------



## Soulslide (19. April 2020)

Bei mir sind jetzt auch va. 1,5 Jahre rum und ich habe ungefähr 4.500 km runter und ca 105000 Höhenmeter. Ich fahre ausschließlich Trails mit kleinen Sprüngen und Wurzelpassagen. Warte jetzt schon seit einer Woche auf die Rückmeldung von Canyon damit ich endlich ein Versandetikett bekomme hoffe dass es nächste Woche klappt. Werde Euch weiter berichten.
Gruß soul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbonkevin (19. April 2020)

Guten Abend,
Habe heute beim Bike putzen einen Riss an der Kettenstrebe meines 2018er Spectral Al entdeckt. So wie es sich hier liest ist wahrscheinlich die Schweißnaht gerissen. Was meint ihr?
Canyon Service ist kontaktiert... Bin gespannt was die sagen. Hoffentlich gehts trotz Corona schnell.


----------



## Soulslide (19. April 2020)

Willkommen im Club ich hatte letzte Woche Freitag ein Ticket eröffnet mit gebrochenen Rahmen habe bis heute noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. April 2020)

carbonkevin schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> Habe heute beim Bike putzen einen Riss an der Kettenstrebe meines 2018er Spectral Al entdeckt. So wie es sich hier liest ist wahrscheinlich die Schweißnaht gerissen. Was meint ihr?
> Canyon Service ist kontaktiert... Bin gespannt was die sagen. Hoffentlich gehts trotz Corona schnell. Anhang anzeigen 1022880


Wenns schnell gehn soll dann definitiv nur den nackten Rahmen hinschicken. was am längsten dauert is der Neuaufbau bei Canyon. Vor allem werden die derzeit auch nur mit der Notbesetzung in der Werkstatt arbeiten.

Ne Schweissnaht seh ich da allerdings nicht.


----------



## Soulslide (20. April 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Wenns schnell gehn soll dann definitiv nur den nackten Rahmen hinschicken.


 Wäre  ja schön wenn die sich wenigstens schon melden würden ich warte seit einer Woche auf mainversand Ticket.
Würde ja selber hinfahren den Rahmen dort abgeben und einen neuen Mitnehmen und selber aufbauen damit ich die Werkstatt entlasten kann mal schauen vielleicht habe ich morgen Glück


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Wäre  ja schön wenn die sich wenigstens schon melden würden ich warte seit einer Woche auf mainversand Ticket.
> Würde ja selber hinfahren den Rahmen dort abgeben und einen neuen Mitnehmen und selber aufbauen damit ich die Werkstatt entlasten kann mal schauen vielleicht habe ich morgen Glück


Wie gesagt...Notbesetzung wegen dem T-Virus. Hinfahren fällt aus weil der Showroom geschlossen is. 
In Geduld du üben dich musst. 
Evtl gehts über Facebook schneller.


----------



## filiale (20. April 2020)

Da seit Heute wieder die Fahrradläden geöffnet haben und die Werkstatt dazu gehört, könntest Du Glück haben. Versuche mal im Chat / Telefon jemand zu erreichen und frage nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (20. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Da seit Heute wieder die Fahrradläden geöffnet haben und die Werkstatt dazu gehört, könntest Du Glück haben. Versuche mal im Chat / Telefon jemand zu erreichen und frage nach.


Genau dass ist auch meine Hoffnung. 
Mal sehen ob die sich darauf einlassen. 
Erst mal wieder 1h in der Warteschleife.....


----------



## Christian-1989 (20. April 2020)

Hat jemand von Euch ein Spetral in der Größe M und kommt zufällig aus der Gegend um München? Würde mich nur gerne mal drauf setzen bezüglich der Größe. Bin mir recht unschlüssig ob ich M oder L bestellen soll. Ich bin 1,80 groß und liege mit meiner Schrittlänge genau zwischen M und L...


----------



## filiale (20. April 2020)

Was haste denn für eine Schrittlänge ?


----------



## solo010 (20. April 2020)

Nach einem Riss in der Kettenstrebe, hatte ich (letztes Jahr) Kontakt zu Canyon. Um lange Wartezeiten zu vermeiden, hatte ich gebeten, mir einfach die Kettenstrebe zukommen zu lassen, damit diese selbst getauscht werden kann. 
Somit musste ich auch nicht längere Zeit auf mein Bike verzichten. Bei mir hatten damals Bilder des Risses gereicht.


----------



## DerAnfaenger (20. April 2020)

Christian-1989 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch ein Spetral in der Größe M und kommt zufällig aus der Gegend um München? Würde mich nur gerne mal drauf setzen bezüglich der Größe. Bin mir recht unschlüssig ob ich M oder L bestellen soll. Ich bin 1,80 groß und liege mit meiner Schrittlänge genau zwischen M und L...



Fahre das CF 8 in L bei ca. 1.85 Größe, Schrittlänge 83. Dir empfehle ich M. Hätte ich 1 cm weniger Schrittlänge, dann wäre ich am Ende der Größe M gewesen. Fährt sich sportlicher und Berg drauf bleibt das Vorderrad auf dem Boden. Mittlerweile nervt mich das beim Spectral...aber kannst gern vorbei und Probefahren


----------



## solo010 (21. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
nochmal ne Reifenfrage. Würde mir gerne schmalere Reifen auf mein Bike montieren. Geplant ist ein Magic Mary in 2,35 Stellt dies unter Umständen für die Felgenbreite von 30 mm irgendwelche Probleme dar oder bauen diese Reifen unter Umständen nicht richtig auf und man müsste mindestens auf 2,4 und höher gehen. Vielleicht fährt ja auch schon jemand die Magic Mary und kann mich an seinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen. 

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## DerAnfaenger (21. April 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nochmal ne Reifenfrage. Würde mir gerne schmalere Reifen auf mein Bike montieren. Geplant ist ein Magic Mary in 2,35 Stellt dies unter Umständen für die Felgenbreite von 30 mm irgendwelche Probleme dar oder bauen diese Reifen unter Umständen nicht richtig auf und man müsste mindestens auf 2,4 und höher gehen. Vielleicht fährt ja auch schon jemand die Magic Mary und kann mich an seinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen.
> 
> Für eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.



Die Reifenbreite sollte in Ordnung gehen. Ich überleg auch andere Reifen die weniger breit sind und besser Rollen. Das CF8 prügelt sich so schwer auf Asphalt hoch (manchmal ist im Trail Asphalt dabei ?). Überleg auch Magic Mary oder Nobby Nic zu kaufen.

Guck mal hier: http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/felgen-DT Swiss-M1700.html


----------



## Christian-1989 (21. April 2020)

Danke für deine Einschätzung.


----------



## Christian-1989 (21. April 2020)

Erevan90 schrieb:


> Fahre das CF 8 in L bei ca. 1.85 Größe, Schrittlänge 83. Dir empfehle ich M. Hätte ich 1 cm weniger Schrittlänge, dann wäre ich am Ende der Größe M gewesen. Fährt sich sportlicher und Berg drauf bleibt das Vorderrad auf dem Boden. Mittlerweile nervt mich das beim Spectral...aber kannst gern vorbei und Probefahren




Danke für deine Einschätzung. Meine Schrittlänge liegt zwischen 83 und 84. Je nachdem welchen Wert ich auf der Homepage dann eben bei M oder eben L.
Auf dem L bin ich schon mal gesessen. Würde gerne mal eins in M probieren.


----------



## DerAnfaenger (21. April 2020)

Christian-1989 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung. Meine Schrittlänge liegt zwischen 83 und 84. Je nachdem welchen Wert ich auf der Homepage dann eben bei M oder eben L.
> Auf dem L bin ich schon mal gesessen. Würde gerne mal eins in M probieren.



M fände ich agiler beim fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostInSpace (21. April 2020)

Christian-1989 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung. Meine Schrittlänge liegt zwischen 83 und 84. Je nachdem welchen Wert ich auf der Homepage dann eben bei M oder eben L.
> Auf dem L bin ich schon mal gesessen. Würde gerne mal eins in M probieren.



Ich bin 1,83 mit Schrittlänge 84 cm und habe mir vor einem Jahr blind Größe L gekauft (CF 9.0). Bin bisher sehr zufrieden, habe aber keinen Vergleich zu M.
Beim aufbauen bin ich zuerst erschrocken, die Sattelstütze Reverb Stealth passt gerade so für mich, nur ca. 1 cm Spielraum nach unten, siehe Foto. Solltest du also beachten


----------



## Soulslide (21. April 2020)

Kannst du dir ja vorher etwa ausrechnen: Sitzrohrhöhe beim L = 480mm + 175mm Kurbel - 840mm Schrittlänge = 185mm für die Sattelstütze.
Solltest du eine 150mm Stütze haben + Überstand bis zum Sattel wird es halt schon eng. Aber passt doch perfekt, dann sitzt du im eingefahrenen Zustand sehr schön tief oder besser gesagt hast genug Platz nach unten. Dann sollte aber eine 170mm Stütze bei dir nicht mehr passen.
Sieht aber ansonsten alles sehr gut aus...
Ich bin 188 groß und 91er Schrittlänge, fahre auch ein "L"er. War mit der 150mm Stütze fast max. draußen. Jetzt mit der 170mm Stütze passt es noch besser die 20mm weiter unten ist deutlich spürbar.


----------



## Northsails (21. April 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nochmal ne Reifenfrage. Würde mir gerne schmalere Reifen auf mein Bike montieren. Geplant ist ein Magic Mary in 2,35 Stellt dies unter Umständen für die Felgenbreite von 30 mm irgendwelche Probleme dar oder bauen diese Reifen unter Umständen nicht richtig auf und man müsste mindestens auf 2,4 und höher gehen. Vielleicht fährt ja auch schon jemand die Magic Mary und kann mich an seinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen.
> 
> Für eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


Bin von den Maxxis DHF und Rekon auf VR Magic Mary und HR Hans Dampf gewechselt. Beides in Soft. HR in Super Gravity. Breite der reifen sind jetzt 2,35. Funktionieren super. Ich hatte schon mal das Gefühl, das die dicken 2,6 Reifen in den Kurven abknicken. Das ist jetzt vorbei. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## el martn (21. April 2020)

Hey, meine Schrittlänge ist 83 cm, ich stand auch zwischen M und L.
Habe jetzt das M im Keller stehen, das 145 mm Steuerrohr vom L geht für mich gar nicht! Da kann ich gleich ein TwentyNEINer fahren...
Gut die Stütze ist schon ein ganzes Stück ausgezogen aber dafür fah8es sich agil.

Hier und hier sind Bilder vom Anfang


----------



## Christian-1989 (21. April 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> Hey, meine Schrittlänge ist 83 cm, ich stand auch zwischen M und L.
> Habe jetzt das M im Keller stehen, das 145 mm Steuerrohr vom L geht für mich gar nicht! Da kann ich gleich ein TwentyNEINer fahren...
> Gut die Stütze ist schon ein ganzes Stück ausgezogen aber dafür fah8es sich agil.
> 
> Hier und hier sind Bilder vom Anfang



Mich wundert es das deine Sattelstütze so weit ausgezogen ist. Nutzt du die Länge auch in voll ausgezogener Länge?

Hintergrund meiner Frage:
Ich saß letztens auf einem Spectral AL 2018 in Größe L und habe wie gesagt eine SL von 83-84. Ich musste die Sattelstütze bei dem Bike komplett versenken damit ich dann mit voll ausgefahrenem Sattelrohr im perfekten Tritt wahr (konnte die Beine sogar durchstrecken).
Demnach würde ich davon ausgehen das ich bei einem M Rahmen 4cm nach oben muss, da die Sitzrohrlänge eben um diese 4cm kürzer ist.
Oder kann es sein das die Geometrie Angaben nicht ganz passen? Laut der Canyon Tabelle hat sich hier zumindest nichts verändert seit 2018.


----------



## el martn (22. April 2020)

Christian-1989 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es das deine Sattelstütze so weit ausgezogen ist. Nutzt du die Länge auch in voll ausgezogener Länge?
> 
> Hintergrund meiner Frage:
> Ich saß letztens auf einem Spectral AL 2018 in Größe L und habe wie gesagt eine SL von 83-84. Ich musste die Sattelstütze bei dem Bike komplett versenken damit ich dann mit voll ausgefahrenem Sattelrohr im perfekten Tritt wahr (konnte die Beine sogar durchstrecken).
> ...



Also wenn ich die Sattelstütze nach "Ferse-Pedalache-Knie durchdrücken" einstelle, komme ich auf diesen Auszug, wenn die Stütze ausgefahren ist. 
Beim Rennrad würde ich noch einen CM mehr ausziehen...


----------



## goremotel (22. April 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nochmal ne Reifenfrage. Würde mir gerne schmalere Reifen auf mein Bike montieren. Geplant ist ein Magic Mary in 2,35 Stellt dies unter Umständen für die Felgenbreite von 30 mm irgendwelche Probleme dar oder bauen diese Reifen unter Umständen nicht richtig auf und man müsste mindestens auf 2,4 und höher gehen. Vielleicht fährt ja auch schon jemand die Magic Mary und kann mich an seinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen.
> 
> Für eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.



Ich bin auch vom DHF und Rekon meines 2018er AL 6.0 umgestiegen, weil mir diese bei trockenen Bedingungen zu "schwammig" und bei Matsch zu wenig griffig waren.
Fahre jetzt 2.4er Conti Baron am VR (im Herbst/Winter dann auch am HR) sowie mit nem Mountain King am HR (Sommer). Die Tubeless-Montage des Baron kann zum Teil etwas mühsam sein, beim MK war es bisher immer easy. Dafür ist jetzt alles andere so, wie ich es mir vorstelle!


----------



## goremotel (22. April 2020)

Christian-1989 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es das deine Sattelstütze so weit ausgezogen ist. Nutzt du die Länge auch in voll ausgezogener Länge?
> 
> Hintergrund meiner Frage:
> Ich saß letztens auf einem Spectral AL 2018 in Größe L und habe wie gesagt eine SL von 83-84. Ich musste die Sattelstütze bei dem Bike komplett versenken damit ich dann mit voll ausgefahrenem Sattelrohr im perfekten Tritt wahr (konnte die Beine sogar durchstrecken).
> ...



Deine Beobachtung kann ich bestätigen: bei meinem 2018er AL 6.0 in Grösse L ist die Stütze ca. 2cm rausgezogen (bei SL 86cm), so lässt es sich für mich optimal treten.


----------



## Skydive93 (22. April 2020)

goremotel schrieb:


> Ich bin auch vom DHF und Rekon meines 2018er AL 6.0 umgestiegen, weil mir diese bei trockenen Bedingungen zu "schwammig" und bei Matsch zu wenig griffig waren.
> Fahre jetzt 2.4er Conti Baron am VR (im Herbst/Winter dann auch am HR) sowie mit nem Mountain King am HR (Sommer). Die Tubeless-Montage des Baron kann zum Teil etwas mühsam sein, beim MK war es bisher immer easy. Dafür ist jetzt alles andere so, wie ich es mir vorstelle!



mir war der mk3 für gemütliche touren fast ein bisschen zu unstabil... musste immer so 2 bar fahren, dadurch war aber bergauf der grip nicht so doll.... hab dann den hr2 vom vorderrad nach hinten geschnallt als maxterra  klettert gut aber ist natürlich zäh wie sonst was.
kann jemand einen vergleich zum trail king ziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goremotel (22. April 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> mir war der mk3 für gemütliche touren fast ein bisschen zu unstabil... musste immer so 2 bar fahren, dadurch war aber bergauf der grip nicht so doll.... hab dann den hr2 vom vorderrad nach hinten geschnallt als maxterra  klettert gut aber ist natürlich zäh wie sonst was.
> kann jemand einen vergleich zum trail king ziehen?



Ich fahr den MK III hinten mit ca 1.6 bar tubeless und der läuft soweit eigentlich ganz ordentlich (rollt leicht und der Grip ist auch bei feuchtem Untergrund erstaunlich gut für die Art von Reifen).
Der Trail King liegt bei mir auch im Keller und wartet auf seinen Einsatz (kann also noch nix dazu sagen)...


----------



## Skydive93 (22. April 2020)

goremotel schrieb:


> Ich fahr den MK III hinten mit ca 1.6 bar tubeless und der läuft soweit eigentlich ganz ordentlich (rollt leicht und der Grip ist auch bei feuchtem Untergrund erstaunlich gut für die Art von Reifen).
> Der Trail King liegt bei mir auch im Keller und wartet auf seinen Einsatz (kann also noch nix dazu sagen)...


jo im nasses war er erstaunlich gut, das stimmt. ich bräuchte aktuell eine mischung aus hr2 und mk3


----------



## Soulslide (23. April 2020)

Hallo Leute,

kurzes Update zu meinem Rahmenbruch. Nachdem ich ca. 9 Tage gewartet habe und nichts geschehen ist, habe ich einige male beim Support angerufen. Da dort aber täglich mehr als 1000 Anrufe auflaufen habe ich immer das große Pech gehabt nach ca. 1,5h Wartezeit in der Schleife (von Platz 115 bis Platz 6-8) die nette Meldung zu erhalten das alle Mitarbeiter im Gespräch sind und ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt anrufen soll, auf wiedersehen.  Das ist natürlich immer sehr bitter dann aus der Leitung zu fliegen. Na ja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, eine Chat geöffnet und nach ca. 2h auch einen Ansprechpartner bekommen. Ich bin dann so verblieben, dass ich persönlich zu Canyon fahre (ca. 160km) und meinen Rahmen dort abgebe. Hat am Folgetag auch direkt geklappt 09.15 dort gewesen Rahmen wird auf Garantie getauscht und hoffentlich in der nächsten Woche wieder zugeschickt. Bin jetzt erst einmal glücklich.

Aufgrund der z.Z. blöden COVID-19 Situation habe ich etwas Verständnis für das Chaos bei Canyon, daher kann ich jedem der nicht ganz soweit weg wohnt nur empfehlen persönlich dort hinzufahren und das Problem Vorort klären. Die Mitarbeiter sind sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.

Ich habe an meinen Rahmen komplett alle Anbauteile demontiert, dachte das ich einen neuen Rahmen direkt wieder mitnehmen kann. War leider nicht der Fall aber der Aufbau sollte auch nicht länger als 3h dauern und alle Teile werden wieder frisch gewartet und gesäubert. 

So das wars, hoffe den Rahmen asap zu erhalten um das schöne anhaltende Wetter noch genießen zu können.....

Gruß
Soul


----------



## Soulslide (24. April 2020)

Hat jemand von euch eine bessere Alternative Bremsscheibe (200mm) an seine Guide R Bremse als die hier:








						Centerline Rounded 6-Loch Bremsscheibe
					

Produkteigenschaften - Centerline Bremsscheibe 6-Loch Rounded      Modell:  Einteilig    Aufnahme  :  6-Loch     Durchmesser (Variante wählen)     140mm   160mm   180mm   200mm   220mm     Material...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Zweite Frage, handelt  es sich bei dem zweiten Link um die Baugleiche scheibe?






						Avid Centerline 6-Loch Bremsscheibe 200mm | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de


----------



## Soulslide (24. April 2020)

Bin schon selber fündig geworden, hier wird die Trickstuff Dächle HD empfohlen,






						Code R 2018: welche 200/203er Bremsscheiben sind kompatibel?
					

Hi  Ich möchte meine 2018er SRAM Code R Bremsanlage hinten von 180 auf 200 oder 203mm umrüsten.  Die Frage ist nun: welche Bremsscheiben (außer der Standard Centerline natürlich) sind kompatibel? Auf was muss ich aufpassen? Funktioniert Innenbelüftung der Bremsscheibe an der 2018er Code R...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Vielleicht hilft das ja auch jemanden anderen der sich mit der gleichen Frage beschäftigt.


----------



## Tbuschi (24. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Bin schon selber fündig geworden, hier wird die Trickstuff Dächle HD empfohlen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo @Soulslide , 

erstmal Daumen drücken, dass Dich Dein neuer Rahmen schnell erreicht.

Ich fahre auf meiner Guide, die Bremshebel der RSC und habe vorne auf Trickstuff Dächle HD 203 und hinten auf 180 umgerüstet. 
Dazu bin ich früher die TS Power Beläge gefahren, für mich eine super Bremsleistung und super dosierbar.

Da die Pads sehr schnell sich runter rubbeln, bin ich jetzt mal auf die Trickstuff Standard Beläge umgestiegen.
Die Standard sind für mich zur Zeit auch ausreichend.
Sie kommen zwar nicht so schnell auf die Leistung und benötigen etwas warm bremsen, danach ist aber kein merklicher Unterschied für mich zu spüren.

Die Power Beläge sind schon echt Hammer, für Touren reichen die Standard auch aus.
So wäre mein persönliches Fazit.

Bleib gesund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (24. April 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf meiner Guide, die Bremshebel der RSC und habe vorne auf Trickstuff Dächle HD 203 und hinten auf 180 umgerüstet.


Dank dir für die Info, habe mir jetzt die Dächle und TrickStuff Power bestellt, Abnutzung ist mir egal, kostet halt etwas aber das ist ja mein Hobby. 
Eine Frage habe ich noch zur 203er Scheibe, musstest du auch den Sattel unterfüttern (Unterlegscheibe) oder hat der Abstand so ausgereicht.


----------



## vicangp (24. April 2020)

Moin Leute,
bin am überlegen mein 2015er Spectral mal gegen ein neues Bike zu tauschen. Und schaue mich überall um, das neue Spectralmodell gefällt mir optisch recht gut. Ich war allerdings mit dem Hinterbau beim Spectral nie zufrieden. Rauscht immer durch den mittleren Federweg und wippt auch beim pedalieren recht stark. Laut Testergebnissen soll sich das ja verbessert haben. Ist dem wirklich so? Hat jemand zufällig den Vergleich ?


----------



## Soulslide (24. April 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> erstmal Daumen drücken, dass Dich Dein neuer Rahmen schnell erreicht.


Gerade mit Canyon gechattet. Jetzt soll der Rahmen erst am 15.05 verschickt werden. War extra Vorort und der Mitarbeiter sagte mir das der Rahmen nächste Woche raus geht. Echt komisch ist doch nur einen Rahmen von den 21 Stk. (Info von Canyon) welche im Regal liegen nehmen und verschicken. 
Ich verstehe das echt nicht, was dauert der Scheiß so lange. Der Rahmen ist nackig, also kann es doch nicht so schwer sein das Teil zu verschicken.

Mal sehen wies Wochenende wird......


----------



## Dahorst (24. April 2020)

Jetzt hab ich auch nochmal eine dumme Frage. Ich bin mir immer sehr unsicher wie fest ich die Vorbau Schraube ziehen muss...ich weiß es klingt idiotisch, aber ich will auf jeden Fall vermeiden, dass durch Spiel das Steuerrohr ausschlägt....ich weiß auch, dass man es nur in etwa so fest zieht, bis kein Spiel mehr da ist und sich der Lenker noch leichtgängig drehen lässt. Hat trotzdem jemand einen groben Anhaltspunkt. Es ist ja eigentlich schon bei ca1Nm fest. Aber kann man die Schraube sicherheitshalber auch mit 3 oder 4 Nm anziehen wenn dann trotzdem noch alles frei läuft? Ist da mehr auch gleich schlecht?


----------



## Soulslide (24. April 2020)

Die Anfrage bezüglich des Dämpfers hat sich erledigt nachdem ich eine Nacht drüber geschlafen habe war mir klar dass ich 10 bis 12 bar nicht mit der Hand zusammendrücken kann. Normal ist ja beim Ausbau des Dämpfers auch der Druck aus der Luftkammer. Daher könnte ich diesen immer etwas zusammendrücken.  Geht ja auch wenn sie Luftkammer leer ist. 
Vielen Dank
Gruß Soul


----------



## Tbuschi (25. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Dank dir für die Info, habe mir jetzt die Dächle und TrickStuff Power bestellt, Abnutzung ist mir egal, kostet halt etwas aber das ist ja mein Hobby.
> Eine Frage habe ich noch zur 203er Scheibe, musstest du auch den Sattel unterfüttern (Unterlegscheibe) oder hat der Abstand so ausgereicht.



Super Wahl nach meiner Empfindung.
Wirklich ne tolle Kombi, bei deinem handwerklichen Geschick wird das ne Sahne-Bremskombi.

Ich habe mir einen Adapter gegönnt. Meine den von Shimano mir drangebaut zu haben für die 203er Scheibe.


----------



## Soulslide (25. April 2020)

Dank dir


----------



## ziploader (25. April 2020)

*Spectral Probesitzen in Bern/CH*
Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe ein Canyon Dude in Rahmengrösse M und bin damit zufrieden.
125-ER-Satelstütze reicht gerade.
Denke über den Kauf eines Spectral nach.
Da würde ich gern mal probesitzen. Gern auch zum Vergkeich eins in Rahmengrösse S.
Ist jemand in/um Bern, der mir das ermöglichen könnte?


----------



## sunabsolute (25. April 2020)

Dahorst schrieb:


> Ist da mehr auch gleich schlecht


Ja ist es. Sobald es kein Spiel mehr hat aufhören. Das ist eine reine Justage-Schraube. Weiteres Anziehen erzeugt nur unnötig hohe Lagerspannung = höherer Lagerverschleiß. In der Regel lassen sich bei korrektem Spiel  eventuell vorhandene Spacer nicht mehr mit der Hand drehen. Dann passt es meistens. Der lenker sollte von alleine von links nacht rechts drehen wenn man das Rad kippt.  Nm Angaben sind schwer zu machen. Ich würde sagen ca.2. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass sich bei einem neuen bike oder neuen Steuersatz das ganze nach der ersten Ausfahrt etwas lockert. Danach nochmal anziehen und es ist auf Dauer gut...


----------



## Dahorst (25. April 2020)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> Ja ist es. Sobald es kein Spiel mehr hat aufhören. Das ist eine reine Justage-Schraube. Weiteres Anziehen erzeugt nur unnötig hohe Lagerspannung = höherer Lagerverschleiß. In der Regel lassen sich bei korrektem Spiel  eventuell vorhandene Spacer nicht mehr mit der Hand drehen. Dann passt es meistens. Der lenker sollte von alleine von links nacht rechts drehen wenn man das Rad kippt.  Nm Angaben sind schwer zu machen. Ich würde sagen ca.2. Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass sich bei einem neuen bike oder neuen Steuersatz das ganze nach der ersten Ausfahrt etwas lockert. Danach nochmal anziehen und es ist auf Dauer gut...


Ok perfekt danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plex2k (26. April 2020)

Hey,

Frage:

Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Spectral AL 6.0 holen soll oder ein Spectral CF 7.0.
Habe bisher als MTB-Einsteiger Cube eMTB Fully gehabt, bin daher auf den Geschmack nach "mehr" gekommen.

Die Komponenten im Vergleich kann ich leider nicht bewerten ob es sich lohnt 200 EUR aufzuzahlen (Aktion läuft ja gerade). Was mir ein Dorn im Auge ist, ist, dass das CF 7.0 natürlich einen Carbonrahmen hat. Würd lieber auf Alu setzen.

Oder würdet ihr sagen, dass wenn einem Carbon vs. Alu egal ist, dass man mit dem AL 6.0 bzgl. Dämpfern, Bremsen und Schaltung keinen großen Unterschied merkt?

Danke!


----------



## jonnnzzeen (26. April 2020)

Habe heute versucht den Steuersatz bei meinem AL  2018 zu demontieren. Meine Hoffnung war, dass ich das Lager einfach entnehmen kann, wenn ich die Federgabel entfernt habe. Das Lager war fest verbaut, gibt es einen Trick? Benötigt man Spezialwerkzeug?


----------



## filiale (27. April 2020)

Die Lager sind eingepreßt. Das Untere geht meist per Hand stramm raus, das Obere muß meist ausgeschlagen werden und mit Spezialwerkzeug eingepreßt werden (kann man auch mit google finden).


----------



## Soulslide (27. April 2020)

jonnnzzeen schrieb:


> Das Lager war fest verbaut, gibt es einen Trick? Benötigt man Spezialwerkzeug?


Wie filiale schon richtig erwähnt hat, musst man meisten die Lager vorsichtig ausdrücken oder ausschlagen.
Dazu kannst du dir eine 10er  oder 12er Gewindestange nehmen und eine entsprechend große Unterlegscheibe, welche auf die Lagerschale aufliegt mit zwei Muttern festziehen. Damit kannst du sie vorsichtig ausschlagen.
Das Einpressen ohne Spezialwerkzeug ist damit auch möglich, musst nur etwas vorsichtiger arbeiten und genauer mittig einpressen.
Dafür benötigst du dann aber 2 Unterlegscheiben (große). Wenn du dir ein Video bei YouTube anschaust wirst du sicher schon verstehen wie ich das mit dem Einpressen funktioniert.
Wichtig bei einpressen ist auf jeden Fall, dass die Lager ziemlich gerade in den Rahmen rein gehen, sollten sie verkannten oder sehr schräg eingepresst werden, kann es dir passieren das der Rahmen an der Stelle reißt. Also lieber vorsichtig arbeiten und ggf. mehrmals neu ansetzen bevor du den Rahmen zerstörst.
Bei Carbonrahmen noch filigraner arbeiten.
Ich behelfe mir ab und zu damit wenn die Lager zu Beginn nicht gerade in den Rahmen laufen, ganz leicht mit einem Gummihammer das Lager wieder gerade auszurichten. Aber wie gesagt, sei sehr vorsichtig damit.
Etwas Fett hilft beim Einpressen.

Gruß
Soul


----------



## jonnnzzeen (27. April 2020)

Danke für eure schnelle Antworten, werde mich mal versuchen.


----------



## PavelD (27. April 2020)

Frage für einen Bekannten:

Ist es normal das der Lockouthebel vom Rockshox Deluxe RT mit der Zeit etwas "schwabbeliger" wird? Man hat in Richtung "Zu" gar keinen Widerstand bzw. Rastpunkt mehr.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dahorst (27. April 2020)

plex2k schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Frage:
> 
> ...


Also ich persönlich bin bisher auch nur Alu gefahren und hab mir jetzt auch das Spectral cf gekauft und muss sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat. Ich bin mir anfangs auch nicht ganz sicher gewesen bzgl Steinschlägen und so. Da das Spectral aber den Channel am Unterrohr hat habe ich mich dazu entschlossen es einfach mal zu probieren. Und was sich sicher immer etwas bemerkbar macht ist das Gewicht


----------



## Soulslide (27. April 2020)

PavelD schrieb:


> Frage für einen Bekannten:
> 
> Ist es normal das der Lockouthebel vom Rockshox Deluxe RT mit der Zeit etwas "schwabbeliger" wird? Man hat in Richtung "Zu" gar keinen Widerstand bzw. Rastpunkt mehr.
> 
> Liebe Grüße


 ich ich hatte am Anfang auch das Gefühl wenn ich den Lockout Hebel betätige mache ich das immer in dem unbelasteten Zustand heißt ich steh kurz auf und versuche beim umschalten so wenig Gewicht wie möglich auf dem Dämpfer zu geben habe das Gefühl wenn man den Hebel zu oft betätigt wenn das ganze Gewicht auf dem Dämpfer liegt dass der hebe dadurch an Spannung verliert. Ist der denn nur schwammig und die Funktion ist noch gegeben oder funktioniert die Lock Stellung nicht mehr.
Wenn das Teil nur noch schwammig ist musst du aufpassen dass ich der Hebel nicht während der Fahrt verstellt.


----------



## PavelD (27. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> ich ich hatte am Anfang auch das Gefühl wenn ich den Lockout Hebel betätige mache ich das immer in dem unbelasteten Zustand heißt ich steh kurz auf und versuche beim umschalten so wenig Gewicht wie möglich auf dem Dämpfer zu geben habe das Gefühl wenn man den Hebel zu oft betätigt wenn das ganze Gewicht auf dem Dämpfer liegt dass der hebe dadurch an Spannung verliert. Ist der denn nur schwammig und die Funktion ist noch gegeben oder funktioniert die Lock Stellung nicht mehr.
> Wenn das Teil nur noch schwammig ist musst du aufpassen dass ich der Hebel nicht während der Fahrt verstellt.



Hi Soulslide,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Ob die Lockout Funktion noch so gegeben ist wie zu Anfang kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich ja nicht mit dem Rad fahre, sondern mein Bekannter. Als ich mich probehalber mal aufs Rad gesetzt hatte um das "Problem" zu begutachten und die Funktion des Dämpfers zu testen, fiel mir jetzt nichts besonderes auf. Klar, er wippt immer noch etwas in der geschlossenen Position, aber das haben bisher alle mir bekannten Dämpfer gemacht. Es ist auch nur der Bereich Richtung Zu wo der Hebel wirklich extrem locker ist und hin und her "schlakkert". 

Hat irgendjemand eine Lösung die man selber vornehmen kann oder ist es -obwohl störend- ganz normal?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfkoloss (27. April 2020)

LostInSpace schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,83 mit Schrittlänge 84 cm und habe mir vor einem Jahr blind Größe L gekauft (CF 9.0). Bin bisher sehr zufrieden, habe aber keinen Vergleich zu M.
> Beim aufbauen bin ich zuerst erschrocken, die Sattelstütze Reverb Stealth passt gerade so für mich, nur ca. 1 cm Spielraum nach unten, siehe Foto. Solltest du also beachten



Ok, dann bin ich wohl nicht der einzige bei dem es so aussieht mit der Sattelstütze kurz vor Anschlag.

Ich war letztes Jahr in Koblenz bei Canyon zum Probefahren und bin dort vermessen worden, irgendwie stand die Frage M oder L dort nie ihm Raum.
Hatte das Bike dann auch dort abgeholt und einstellen lassen - Zuhause bin ich dann nach jeder fahrt 1cm runter gegangen bis es dann endlich richtig gepaßt hat. ( 3-4cm insgesamt  ) Im nachhinein Frage ich mich echt ob ein M nicht die bessere Variante gewesen wäre.


----------



## filiale (27. April 2020)

Kampfkoloss schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich wohl nicht der einzige bei dem es so aussieht mit der Sattelstütze kurz vor Anschlag.
> 
> Ich war letztes Jahr in Koblenz bei Canyon zum Probefahren und bin dort vermessen worden, irgendwie stand die Frage M oder L dort nie ihm Raum.
> Hatte das Bike dann auch dort abgeholt und einstellen lassen - Zuhause bin ich dann nach jeder fahrt 1cm runter gegangen bis es dann endlich richtig gepaßt hat. ( 3-4cm insgesamt  ) Im nachhinein Frage ich mich echt ob ein M nicht die bessere Variante gewesen wäre.



Ein M genommen und gegebenen falls den Vorbau 1-2cm verlängert ?


----------



## Kampfkoloss (27. April 2020)

Das M stand wie gesagt irgendwie nie im Raum - die Größe / Schrittlänge gemessen und da war es "ganz klar L" 
Keine Ahnung ob ich an dem Tag Schuhe mit 3cm Absatz an hatte oder falsch gemessen wurde, jedenfalls mußte ich mit dem Sattel nochmal ordentlich runter - im Nachhinein betrachtet.

Die Runde auf dem Parkplatz vor Ort ist halt keine Tour mit Berg hoch und runter ec.  Ich mach dem Verkäufer nichtmal nen Vorwurf - ist echt doof zwischen zwei Größen zu stehen.


----------



## filiale (27. April 2020)

Was hast Du denn für eine Schritthöhe ?


----------



## flowMeister (27. April 2020)

Hi,
ich stehe auch vor dem Problem der Grösse beim Spectral CF 7.0. Bin 185cm groß aber habe 91.5cm Schritthöhe. Bei 93cm würde XL losgehen. Habe etwas Sorge dass ich auf dem L zu ‚sportlich‘ sitze, also zu wenig aufrecht. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Kampfkoloss (27. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für eine Schritthöhe ?


Liege beim selber messen irgendwo zwischne 84 -85cm bei einer Größe von 182.

Ich müßte jetzt lügen was damals gemessen wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (27. April 2020)

Ich bin 188 mit 91 Sl.
Habe das L genommen da mir das XL zu groß war. 2x Probegesessen.  Bereue es bis Heute nicht.  Bin aber auch sehr sportlich unterwegs,  nur Gelände, Trails und Sprünge.  Bergauf geht bei mir aber auch super.  Denke nur daran, dass der Sattel dann sehr weit aus dem Sattelrohr schaut.


----------



## flowMeister (27. April 2020)

Danke! 
Bergauf habe ich wenig Sorge, sondern dass ich bergab oder im flachen eher zu wenig aufrecht sitze und dadurch weniger Kontrolle habe bzw. bei längeren Touren unentspannt sitze. Aber wenn du beim Springen keine Probleme hast sollte es ja bergab zumindest passen.
Komme von einem 26“ Hardtail (steinigt mich nicht) und habe noch keine Erfahrung mit Dropper Posts, vermutlich ist es daher auch bei kleinerem Rahmen bergab die Sitzhöhe nicht so wichtig bzw das Rad sogar agiler?


----------



## nakami (28. April 2020)

*2015er Spectral vs Spectral heute*



vicangp schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> bin am überlegen mein 2015er Spectral mal gegen ein neues Bike zu tauschen. Und schaue mich überall um, das neue Spectralmodell gefällt mir optisch recht gut. Ich war allerdings mit dem Hinterbau beim Spectral nie zufrieden. Rauscht immer durch den mittleren Federweg und wippt auch beim pedalieren recht stark. Laut Testergebnissen soll sich das ja verbessert haben. Ist dem wirklich so? Hat jemand zufällig den Vergleich ?



der rahmen hat sich doch sehr verändert. hat nun viel bessere anti-squat eigenschaften. ich fahre auch bergauf komplett mit offenem dämpfer. wie du deinen dämpfer dann nochmal anpasst, ist natürlich dir überlassen - ich bin jedenfalls mit der standard konfiguration (token anzahl) bei meinem rockshox deluxe dämpfer (cf 7.0) zufrieden.

*Spectral AL vs CF*



plex2k schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Spectral AL 6.0 holen soll oder ein Spectral CF 7.0.
> Habe bisher als MTB-Einsteiger Cube eMTB Fully gehabt, bin daher auf den Geschmack nach "mehr" gekommen.



hehe, ich komme auch frisch von einem cube hardtail... (aber ohne motor...)
rahmen: ich bin mit beiden rahmen gefahren. carbon ist schon nochmal was anderes. reagiert angenehmer. es geht nichtmal ums gewicht (600g) sondern wie das material anspricht.

bei den teilen hast du hauptsächlich folgende unterschiede zwischen AL 6.0 und CF 7.0:
fox vs rockshox (gabel+dämpfer)
shimano vs sram (gangschaltung+bremsen)

wenn du da präferenzen hast, hilft dir das vielleicht? was ich mal aufgeschnappt hab ist dass out-of-the-box fox idR etwas ruhiger bei ruppigeren gelände bleibt und rockshox etwas feiner anspricht aber irgendwann nervöser wird wenns drauf ankommt.

ich find die rockshox und sram combo bei meinem 2019 CF 7.0 jedenfalls richtig gut.

*Trickstuff Power 850 Beläge*

danke an @Tbuschi und @Soulslide - die trickstuff beläge sind mittlerweile angekommen und fühlen sich sehr gut an.

*Geräusche vom Hinterbau*

ich hab mich hier noch zurückgehalten, aber ich hatte ab dezember (2 monate nach kauf) ein richtig ekliges knacken wenn ich steilere stücke hochpedaliert bin. also quasi immer wenn ich mehr kraft auf den antrieb gelegt habe. fand ich total komisch, weil:

1. sattel wars schonmal nicht. habe ich durch abwechselndes aufstehen und sitzenbleiben beim pedalieren ausschließen können.
2. kurbel und BB waren leise und hatten absolut kein spiel
3. hinterbau und federung waren auch nicht schuld. totale stille wenn ich das rad ruckartig belastete. ...JEDOCH hat das dann irgendwann auch angefangen zu knarzen/knacken/was-auch-immer.

lokaler schrauber meinte es sind vermutlich die hinteren lager, sodass ich mich dann doch mal selbst rangetraut habe... drehmomentschlüssel auf amazon für etwa 50 euro und (vorsichtig) drauf los. ich habe mich zuerst hinten an die verbundsstellen an der hinterachse gemacht. aufgeschraubt, sauber gemacht und etwas fett wo sich was bewegen soll bzw. kein wasser hin darf. dasselbe für das hauptgelenk (pivotgelenk hat einer hier erwähnt oder so) und da dasselbe. dieses hauptgelenk war etwas fummelig weil es auf der einen seite von dem kettenblatt etwas eingeschränkt zu öffnen war.. seitdem (einen monat her etwa) ist mein spectral wieder super leise.


----------



## filiale (28. April 2020)

Kampfkoloss schrieb:


> Liege beim selber messen irgendwo zwischne 84 -85cm bei einer Größe von 182.
> 
> Ich müßte jetzt lügen was damals gemessen wurde



Bei sagen wir mal 84,5 * 0,885 = Sattelhöhe von 74,5-75cm (Tretlagermitte mit Satteloberkante). Das würde ich als Ausgangsposition nehmen. Da ist ein M genau richtig. Ein kleines Fahrrad größer machen ist einfacher als umgekehrt. Aber gut, nun haste schon gekauft.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. April 2020)

PavelD schrieb:


> Es ist auch nur der Bereich Richtung Zu wo der Hebel wirklich extrem locker ist und hin und her "schlakkert".
> 
> Hat irgendjemand eine Lösung die man selber vornehmen kann oder ist es -obwohl störend- ganz normal?
> 
> Liebe Grüße




Mein Dämpfer wurde zweimal auf Gewährleistung erneuert und einmal dann mit Servicegebühr.
Der Hebel fängt an lockerer zu werden und / oder sich wackelig zu bedienen.
Leider konnte ich den Fehler nicht selbst beheben. Deshalb Service.

Versuche jetzt wie Soulslide, den Dämpfer so wenig wie möglich zu bedienen und wenn dann nur ohne Belastung.
Doof, ja, doch zur Zeit wäre ein Ausfall des Dämpfer nicht so schön.

Das Spectral muss rolle ;-)


----------



## Soulslide (28. April 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Das Spectral muss rolle ;-)


 ist nur scheiße wenn mein Rahmen bis Mitte Mai bei Canyon liegt und die nicht in der Lage sind mir einen neuen zuschicken.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> ist nur scheiße wenn mein Rahmen bis Mitte Mai bei Canyon liegt und die nicht in der Lage sind mir einen neuen zuschicken.



Ja, soulslide.
Das verstehe ich komplett.
Ist ne doofe Sache. Hast nochmal versucht anzurufen und als Angebot zu sagen du holst ihn mit dem Auto.
Vielleicht geht es dann schneller für Dich.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Soulslide (28. April 2020)

Ich habe den Rahmen ja schon hin Auto hingebracht dort hat er mir der Typ, welcher derb schaffen aufgenommen hat zugesichert ihn diese Woche zurückzuschicken.
Heute habe ich um Punkt 8 Uhr angerufen und habe nur fünf Minute gewartet bis ich jemanden am Apparat hatte der Typ konnte natürlich nichts machen er meinte mich. würde morgen jemand aus der Werkstatt zurückrufen na ja habe ich lachend aufgelegt ich habe die Schnauze voll.
Das blöde am Canyon ist dass du nur in einem doofen Callcenter landest und nie die richtigen Ansprechpartner direkt erreichen kannst.


----------



## Hinouf (28. April 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei sagen wir mal 84,5 * 0,885 = Sattelhöhe von 74,5-75cm (Tretlagermitte mit Satteloberkante). Das würde ich als Ausgangsposition nehmen. Da ist ein M genau richtig. Ein kleines Fahrrad größer machen ist einfacher als umgekehrt. Aber gut, nun haste schon gekauft.


Ich Sitz mit SL 84 77cm hoch. Deine Formel ist schon sehr tief, bzw. geht von extrem flachen Pedalen aus.


----------



## filiale (28. April 2020)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Ich Sitz mit SL 84 77cm hoch. Deine Formel ist schon sehr tief, bzw. geht von extrem flachen Pedalen aus.



Ne das ist die Standardformel. Bei Klickpedal rechnen manche oft noch nen 1cm hinzu. Wären wir bei 75,5-76.

Du kannst ja mal bei geradem Becken (also nicht auf dem Sattel kippen) Deine Ferse aufs Pedal stellen. Dein Bein sollte nicht ausgestreckt sein (kennste bestimmt auch). Will Dich aber nicht belehren, ist nur gut gemeint ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfkoloss (29. April 2020)

Es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe nochmal ein wenig probiert und gemessen...

...hatte zum Schrittlänge messen die Methode mit Buch zwischen die Beine und gerade an der Wand stehen genutzt und je nachdem mit wieviel "Nachdruck" ich das Buch nach oben drücke, kommen deutlich andere Werte raus.

Denke das war mein Fehler - mit Druck komme ich auf 87 - 88cm.

Am Rad nachgemessen - Pedal zu Sattelhöhe bin ich  sogar bei 89cm  Naja alles wohl doch nicht so einfach bzw. vielleicht einfach weniger Gedanken machen.


----------



## filiale (29. April 2020)

Kampfkoloss schrieb:


> Es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe nochmal ein wenig probiert und gemessen...
> 
> ...hatte zum Schrittlänge messen die Methode mit Buch zwischen die Beine und gerade an der Wand stehen genutzt und je nachdem mit wieviel "Nachdruck" ich das Buch nach oben drücke, kommen deutlich andere Werte raus.
> 
> ...



Pedal Sattelhöhe ist nicht entscheidend um es untereinander zu vergleichen. Natürlich mußt Du das Buch mit Druck reindrücken, denn auf dem Sattel sitzt Du ja auch mit dem Körpergewicht drauf. Also 87,5 * 0,885 = 77,5cm wäre Deine theoretische Sattelhöhe. Und dann kommen wir mit L auch wieder gut hin.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2020)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle 128 Seiten durchgelesen und stelle meine Frage mal einfach in der Hoffnung, dass sowas nicht irgendwo schon mal kam.

Ich war bisher auf einem Torque FRX unterwegs (26“, 180/185mm Federweg (hinten verstellbar auf 203), 64 Grad Lenkwinkel (verstellbar auf 65)), bei dem jetzt leider der Rahmen gerissen ist und ich aktuell noch nicht weiß, ob ich dafür noch Ersatz bekomme. Da ich im Moment knapp bei Kasse bin und die Corona Lage meine berufliche Zukunft  ungewiss macht, kann ich leider nicht einfach so das Rad durch ein Neues ersetzen. Was in der Vergangenheit gut funktionierte (neues Canyon Komplettbike kaufen, den Rahmen überwiegend mit vorhandenen Teilen aufbauen und alles übrige verkaufen, ohne viel Verluste zu machen), geht jetzt leider nicht mehr, weil wegen 26“/27,5 kaum noch etwas passt, zumindest die finanziell größten Brocken, wie die teuren Laufräder mit Carbonfelgen und die getunte Gabel.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: ich stehe jetzt vor der Option, das Spectral AL (von 2018 mit Pike RC und GX Eagle) meiner Frau zu übernehmen, bis wieder genug Geld für etwas passendes Neues in der Kasse ist. Das würde ich gerne versuchen, so weit wie möglich in Richtung DH Performance zu optimieren. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Das Wichtigste wäre für mich der Lenkwinkel, der müsste unbedingt flacher werden. Die Front ist so nervös im Vergleich zu meinem FRX  Das einfachste wäre da wohl eine längere Gabel, ich denke eine 170er Yari/Lyrik sollte dafür passen. Das Tretlager ist eh ziemlich tief und der Sitzwinkel recht steil, da sollte das nicht weh tun. Ich würde auch überlegen, von den 2.6er Reifen (aktuell der originale DHF von vorne am Heck und vorne ein Baron 2.6) auf 2.4er zu gehen, dann würde sich an der Tretlagerhöhe wohl kaum was ändern.

Etwas ganz anderes: hat schon mal jemand ein 29“ Vorderrad im Spectral ausprobiert? Wenn ich eh eine andere Gabel und andere Reifen kaufen würde, könnte ich ja auch noch ein günstiges Laufrad dazu nehmen. Das würde den Lenkwinkel nochmal flacher machen und durch das größere Vorderrad würde sich das Rad wohl auch stabiler fahren.

Wie sieht es denn beim Dämpfer aus, gibt es da einen Forums-Konsens, mit welchem Dämpfer das Spectral bergab am besten funktioniert? Der originale Deluxe werkelt zwar ganz ok, aber wirklich gut abstimmbar ist der halt nicht - vor allem, wenn man jahrelang einen Double Barrel Air unter dem Hintern hatte


----------



## filiale (29. April 2020)

Schau dir an welche Geoänderung Du dann erfährst: https://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## PavelD (29. April 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Der Hebel fängt an lockerer zu werden und / oder sich wackelig zu bedienen.
> Leider konnte ich den Fehler nicht selbst beheben. Deshalb Service.



Alles klar, danke für den Hinweis! 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2020)

@filiale: danke für den Link, auch wenn ich das schon kenne  Ich habe das jetzt gar nicht so genau berechnet, da ich weiß, dass 2cm an der Gabel etwa 1 Grad Lenkwinkel entsprechen und da das Tretlager näher an der Hinterachse als an der Vorderachse liegt, kriegt das weniger als die Hälfte der Änderung mit ab. Das kann ich so abschätzen, dass das nichts „kaputt macht“ 

Ich hoffe ja eh, dass ich irgendwie Ersatz für die Druckstreben am FRX kriege, dann würden die Überlegungen hinfällig. Aber da mich der Defekt emotional ziemlich trifft - ich mag das Rad einfach, trotz der „unfahrbaren“ 26“ Räder - muss ich mich wenigstens mit Gedankenspielen ablenken, bis ich eine Rückmeldung von Canyon erhalte


----------



## Soulslide (29. April 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> st ne doofe Sache. Hast nochmal versucht anzurufen und als Angebot zu sagen du holst ihn mit dem Auto.
> Vielleicht geht es dann schneller für Dich.
> 
> Ich drücke Dir die Daumen.


UPDATE von Canyon:
Gerade einen Anruf von Canyon erhalten, die haben mich tatsächlich zurückgerufen. 
Der Rahmen wird für den Versand fertig gemacht, mit viel Glück geht das Teil diese Woche noch raus, ansonsten meinte der sehr nette Mitarbeiter zu Beginn der nächsten Woche. Er wird mein Anliegen im Auge behalten. Aufgrund der etwas schlechteren Wetterlage ist es nicht ganz so schlimm. 
Würde mich riesig freuen wenn ich das Teile in der nächsten Woche endlich in meinen Händen halten kann....
Fortsetzung folgt.....


----------



## Soulslide (29. April 2020)

nakami schrieb:


> *Geräusche vom Hinterbau*
> 
> ich hab mich hier noch zurückgehalten, aber ich hatte ab dezember (2 monate nach kauf) ein richtig ekliges knacken wenn ich steilere stücke hochpedaliert bin. also quasi immer wenn ich mehr kraft auf den antrieb gelegt habe. fand ich total komisch, weil:
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, als ich mit den ganzen Knarz- und Knackgeräuschen zu kämpfen hatte, habe ich auch alle Lager am Hinterbau gereinigt und neu gefettet, danach war bei mir auch Ruhe.

Also wenn Ihr Knarz- und Knackgeräusche habt und euch traut den Hinterbau zu Warten, solltet ihr danach keine Probleme mehr mit unangenehmen Geräuschen haben.


----------



## Tbuschi (29. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> UPDATE von Canyon:
> Er wird mein Anliegen im Auge behalten. Aufgrund der etwas schlechteren Wetterlage ist es nicht ganz so schlimm.



Behalte Du Dein Anliegen auch im Auge und rufe einfach nochmal an. Höflich zu fragen ob es dann klappt ist vielleicht eine Gute Erinnerung für die Mitarbeiter bei Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (29. April 2020)

Das Gespräch mit Canyon war sehr gut, hilfreich und ist nett abgelaufen. Habe dem Kollegen sogar auf die Probleme mit der Telefonanlage geschildert und er wollte dies näher untersuchen, da ich glaube nicht der Einzige zu sein der nach ca. 1,5-2h Wartezeit in der Schleife einfach rausfliegt. (Mitteilung nachdem man endlich von Platz 115 unter die Top 10 gerutscht ist "Alle Mitarbeiter sind zur Zeit im Gespräch, bitte rufen Sie zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt an"). Wenn dir das 2-3 mal passiert ist, kann es schon sehr frustrierend sein.

Egal, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich freue mich das es hoffentlich nächste Woche klappt und bleibe natürlich immer freundlich, anders kommst du Vorort auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Steff1337 (29. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestätigen, als ich mit den ganzen Knarz- und Knackgeräuschen zu kämpfen hatte, habe ich auch alle Lager am Hinterbau gereinigt und neu gefettet, danach war bei mir auch Ruhe.
> 
> Also wenn Ihr Knarz- und Knackgeräusche habt und euch traut den Hinterbau zu Warten, solltet ihr danach keine Probleme mehr mit unangenehmen Geräuschen haben.




danke euch beiden!

Seit meiin Canyon mit der neuen Kettenstrebe da ist, knarzt es auch nach wenigen Kilometern Bergauf echt eklig. Habe seit heute den Drehmomentschlüssel hier liegen (Danke an den Schnäppchenjäger-Nachabrthread )
Werde mich anchher mal an die Lage wagen. Kann ich die einfach rausnehmen? Bruach ich dafür ein tool? oder meint ihr es reicht, erstmal korrekt anzuziehen?

Danke.


----------



## Soulslide (29. April 2020)

um die Lager auszubauen benötigst du einen extra Abzieher ich habe meine Lage aber nicht ausgebaut sondern nur von außen gereinigt und neu gefettet.


----------



## Ryker13 (29. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> um die Lager auszubauen benötigst du einen extra Abzieher ich habe meine Lage aber nicht ausgebaut sondern nur von außen gereinigt und neu gefettet.



Ja hat bei mir auch geklappt.

Übrigens bei meinem ersetzten Rahme war der Bolzen hinter dem Kettenblatt nach ca 100km schon wieder lose. Da auch immer ein Auge drauf bzw Schraubenkleber


----------



## EllisGambor (30. April 2020)

Ich habe eine Frage zum Spectral 9Pro 2018.
Ich brauche eine neue Kurbel und weiß grad nicht ob das PF92 GXP oder DUB ist. Wenn ich die aktuelle Kurbel Google finde ich diese *NUR* als DUB, aber bei DUB wird die Kurbel ja auch der Antriebseite geöffnet und bei mir auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Bei der Canyon kommt man leider nicht durch da habe ich durchschnittlich um die 100 bis 200 Leute vor mir :/


----------



## Tbuschi (30. April 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Das Gespräch mit Canyon war sehr gut, hilfreich und ist nett abgelaufen. Habe dem Kollegen sogar auf die Probleme mit der Telefonanlage geschildert und er wollte dies näher untersuchen, da ich glaube nicht der Einzige zu sein der nach ca. 1,5-2h Wartezeit in der Schleife einfach rausfliegt. (Mitteilung nachdem man endlich von Platz 115 unter die Top 10 gerutscht ist "Alle Mitarbeiter sind zur Zeit im Gespräch, bitte rufen Sie zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt an"). Wenn dir das 2-3 mal passiert ist, kann es schon sehr frustrierend sein.
> 
> Egal, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich freue mich das es hoffentlich nächste Woche klappt und bleibe natürlich immer freundlich, anders kommst du Vorort auch nicht weiter.



Na logo, meinte nur Du sollst die nochmal erinnern.

Die Terrier-Technik, festbeißen und nicht loslassen.

Viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (30. April 2020)

Habe heute morgen dort angerufen und der Mitarbeiter am Phone meinte das es sich in der Versandabteilung befindet. Ich wollte es abholen gehen und er hatte nachgefragt ob es noch da sei. Er meinte auch das es in der Regel z.Z. sowieso bis zu 3 Tage dauert eh es verschickt wird und ich könnte es heute abholen. Gesagt getan, bin 170 km hingefahren war um 9.45 dort und wollte es abholen. Da sagt mir der Kollege aus der Serviceannahme das es gestern schon raus ist. Wahnsinn, 350 km + 3h für neppes.
War wieder der nächste Klops. Hoffe jetzt nur das es evtl am Samstag sonst halt am Montag/Dienstag da ist.

Aber am Showroom war die Hölle los, die stehen bis weit auf der Strasse. Am Montag hatten die eine Wartezeit von 6h. Unglaublich.
Serviceabteilung war leer keine Person vor mir.
Also wer in den Showroom will sollte sich das überlegen oder schon um 08.00 Uhr dort sein. Wer zum Service will kann jederzeit hingehen.

Gruß
Soul


----------



## vicangp (30. April 2020)

Habe mich nach kurzem überlegen entschlossen das CF 7.0 für 2699 zu bestellen. Von der Geometrie passte mir das alte Spectral einfach schon sehr gut. Insgesamt habe ich mich auf dem Rad sehr wohlgefühlt. Naja  2 Tage später kostest das CF 7.0 auf der Homepage wieder 3000 €


----------



## nakami (30. April 2020)

vicangp schrieb:


> Habe mich nach kurzem überlegen entschlossen das CF 7.0 für 2699 zu bestellen. Von der Geometrie passte mir das alte Spectral einfach schon sehr gut. Insgesamt habe ich mich auf dem Rad sehr wohlgefühlt. Naja  2 Tage später kostest das CF 7.0 auf der Homepage wieder 3000 €


Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## CoilRocks (30. April 2020)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zum Spectral 9Pro 2018.
> Ich brauche eine neue Kurbel und weiß grad nicht ob das PF92 GXP oder DUB ist. Wenn ich die aktuelle Kurbel Google finde ich diese *NUR* als DUB, aber bei DUB wird die Kurbel ja auch der Antriebseite geöffnet und bei mir auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Bei der Canyon kommt man leider nicht durch da habe ich durchschnittlich um die 100 bis 200 Leute vor mir :/



Wir haben vor ein paar Monaten ein CF 9.0 Pro 2018 im schönen forest/flare komplett neu aufgebaut. Original ist ein GXP Innenlager verbaut, da passt auch nur wieder eine GXP Kurbel rein. Wir haben es gegen ein DUB Innenlager getauscht und können nun alle aktuellen DUB Kurbeln fahren. GXP und DUB sind nicht kompatibel.

Ich finde aber, der Umbau lohnt sich: wenn man beide Lager vergleicht, sieht das DUB deutlich besser aus, v.a. das Dichtungskonzept erscheint mir effektiver.

Im Bike Markt findest Du aber sicher auch noch einige schöne GXP Kurbeln...


----------



## napstarr (4. Mai 2020)

Servus zusammen!
Mein Sohnemann will sich ein Spectral holen.
Er hat aktuell 175 cm / 83 SL. Normal würde ich hier zum M greifen. Um etwas Zukunftsicherheit zu haben dann ggf. ein L.
Gibt's jemand im PLZ-Bereich 89 bei dem er mal ein M oder L probesitzen könnte?
Würde mich sehr über eine Rückmeldung freuen!
Danke und Gruß
Chris


----------



## CoilRocks (4. Mai 2020)

napstarr schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> Mein Sohnemann will sich ein Spectral holen.
> Er hat aktuell 175 cm / 83 SL. Normal würde ich hier zum M greifen. Um etwas Zukunftsicherheit zu haben dann ggf. ein L.
> Gibt's jemand im PLZ-Bereich 89 bei dem er mal ein M oder L probesitzen könnte?
> ...



Wie alt ist er? Wenn absehbar ist, dass er die 180 definitiv überschreitet, dann nehmt ein L! Er liegt ja jetzt schon in der Mitte des M-Bereichs. In diesem Fall würde ich da nicht lange rummachen...


----------



## napstarr (4. Mai 2020)

15 1/2. Er wird noch wachsen, aber nicht die Welt, denke ich.
Ich hab ein Propain Tyee in L, welches ähnlichen Reach wie das Spectral in M hat. Un dazu sagt er "dürfte aktuell nicht arg viel länger sein".
Aber Daten sind eben nur Daten, daher würde mich ein Probesitzen reizen.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (4. Mai 2020)

Ein Problem beim Spectral ist auch die Lange des Sattelrohrs. Ich habe eine SL von 84 und auf dem L die Sattelstütze ganz drinnen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Mai 2020)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Ein Problem beim Spectral ist auch die Lange des Sattelrohrs. Ich habe eine SL von 84 und auf dem L die Sattelstütze ganz drinnen...


Passt, ich habe SL 86 und die Stütze ca. 2cm draußen. Ein kürzeres Sitzrohr, um für steiles, technisches Zeug noch mehr Luft nach unten zu haben, fände ich auch besser.


----------



## napstarr (4. Mai 2020)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Ein Problem beim Spectral ist auch die Lange des Sattelrohrs. Ich habe eine SL von 84 und auf dem L die Sattelstütze ganz drinnen...


Danke! Genau diese Art von Tipp ist Gold wert! Jetzt fällt mir ein, dass das sogar mal in irgendeinem Test auch so stand.
Dann ab auf die Streckbank, M nehmen oder warten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilRocks (5. Mai 2020)

Ist ja alles auch eine Frage der Opportunität und der finanziellen Möglichkeiten. Mein Sohn hat mit einem S auch ein paar wenige cm zu früh begonnen, ohne dass er einen Schaden genommen hat. Die 125er Reverb sitzt auch nach ein paar Monaten noch immer unten auf dem Sitzrohr aber er hat trotzdem einen Riesen Spaß. Es ist ein gebrauchtes Rahmen/Dämpfer Set mit Gabel, Dropper, Bremsen, und Lenker/Vorbau/Steuersatz gewesen, das wir dann zu einem insgesamt guten Preis komplettiert haben. Zwischenzeitlich passt es und er wird das Bike noch eine ganze Zeit lang nutzen können. Eine Zwischenlösung wäre mir zu teuer gewesen und wir sind zum Glück damit gut durch die Corona Zeit gekommen. Ein neues Bike ist immer eine top Motivation (nicht nur für Kinder ?).

Wenn Ihr noch warten könnt und derzeit eine gute Alternative habt, warum nicht. Wenn er absehbar reinwächst und sich ggf. jetzt eine gute Occasion In L ergibt, würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## imarv (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe an meinem Spectral al 6.0 aus 2018 folgendes Problem. Meine Sattelstütze KS Lev Si hat ca 1-2 cm Spiel wenn ich mich draufsetze. Das ist ziemlich nervig beim fahren. Weiter kratzt es wenn ich sie senke/hebe. 
wie auf dem Bild zu sehen gibt es auch Kratz-/Schleifspuren an der Stütze.




Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann mir weiterhelfen was ich tun kann? Oder kennst jemand eine gute Serviceanleitung oder macht ggf. sogar Canyon einen Service? Oder ist es wahrscheinlich ein Totalschaden?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank schon mal

Ma


----------



## Soulslide (5. Mai 2020)

Die Kartusche hat Luft gezogen sprich die Öl und Luftkammer haben sich irgendwie vermischt wenn du Glück hast kriegst du bei Canyon über eleven Motors eine neue Kartusche musst dafür aber die Sattelstütze einschicken.
Ich habe hier ca 20 Seiten zuvor ein Link zu meinem YouTube Video gepostet da warte ich diese Stütze Sprüche ich nehme die komplett auseinander fülle neues Öl ein und Bau sie wieder zusammen ist alles machbar verlierst aber die Garantie und ist ein .bisschen fummelig.


----------



## Soulslide (5. Mai 2020)

imarv schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann mir weiterhelfen was ich tun kann? Oder kennst jemand eine gute Serviceanleitung


Schau mal auf Seite 107  Post #2656, da findest du das Video von mir.


----------



## Soulslide (6. Mai 2020)

So Leute, habe heute eine lange *Odyssee *mit Canyon hinter mir und bin immer noch nicht fertig. Es geht um meinen gebrochenen Rahmen.


Am 12.04.20 den Bruch festgestellt und direkt am Abend noch ein Ticket bei Canyon aufgemacht.
Da am 20.04.20 immer noch keine Antwort kam, bin ich am 21.04.20, 175km (one way) hingefahren und habe den komplett abgebauten Rahmen dort abgegeben, mit der Hoffnung den Neuen direkt mitnehmen zu können. Ging Leider nicht aber der Servicemitarbeiter (sehr nett) sagte mir das noch 21 auf Lager wären und ich das Teil in der nächsten Woche zugeschickt bekomme.
Am Freitag, den 24.04.20 nochmals dort angerufen, nach 2x ca. 1,5h warten in dern Warteschleife, wo man dann endlich auf Platz 10 gerutscht ist kommt die Ansage "Alle Mitarbeiter sind im Gespräch, rufen Sie bitte zu einen späteren Zeitpunkt an". Frust ohne Ende. Dann noch mal 1h auf einen Chat gewartetund die kompetente Kolleging meinte das mein Fahrrad noch aufgebaut werden muss und erst am 15.05.20 zugeschickt wird. Nach langer Überredungskunst habe ich erklärt, dass ich nur einen dummen Rahmen bekomme, und das man mir versprochen hat das es in der Folgewoche verschickt werden soll.
Na ja am Montag, den 27.04.20 direkt um 08.00 Uhr morgens angerufen um das ganze nochmals telefonisch zu klären, wurde wieder vertröstet und jemand werde mich zurückrufen.
Am 29.04.20 kam dann der Anruf und der Kollege meinte das es bereits in der Verpackungsabteilung steht und bald verschickt wird. Hey super freu ...
Na ja am 30.04.20 (1 Tag vor dem Feiertag Tag der deutschen Einheit) habe ich nochmals morgens angerufen, da ich den Rahmen schnell abholen kommen könnte, ist ja langes Wochenende gewesen und da hat man genug Zeit zum schrauben (kompletter Rahmen wieder aufbauen) und ich wollte endlich wieder fahren. Der Typ am Telefon meinte das ich vorbeikommen soll, da es immer 2-3 Tage dauert bis das Teil verpackt und verschickt wird. Hatte extra noch in der Werkstatt nachgefragt.
Ich also wieder hin 170km (one way) 09.30 vor der Servicewerkstatt gestanden, zum Glück nur eine Person vor mir, im ShowRoom ca. 50 Leute. Also direkt meinen Zettel abgegebn mit dem Hinweis den Rahmen mitnehmen zu wollen. Nach 5 Minuten kommt der Kerl raus und meinte, dass der Rahmen schon gestern verschickt wurde . Wieder super Frust geschoben aber immer noch nett und höflich gewesen. Er konnte mir noch nicht einmal die Sendungsnummer sagen, Bin wirklich super stinkig die 170km wieder nach Hause gefahren, schön langsam damit ich nicht geblitzt werde, ist ja jetzt sehr teuer geworden...
Da ich das ganze lange Wochenende nichts gehört haben (Paketzustellung) habe ich am Montag, den 04.05.20 wieder dort angerufen und eine sehr nette und kompetente Frau am Apparat gehabt. Die hat mir dann die Sendungsnummer genannt und meinte das es Ihr sehr leid tue wie das alles gelaufen ist.
O.K. kann ich mir auch nichts von Kaufen aber ich habe während des Gesprächs die Sendungsnummer bei DHL eingegeben und meine PLZ stimmte nicht. Sehr komisch habe ich mir gedacht (man muss jetzt wissen, das ich das Bike nagelneu von eien Typen in Essen gekauft habe, mit Rechnugn und Kaufvertrag). Ich habe das Bike auch bei Canyon auf meinen Namen umändern lassen alles kein Problem. Jetzt stellt sich aber heraus, dass Canyon den Rahmen zu dem Erstbesitzer geschickt hat und der ist in der Zwischenzeit zum Junky und Alki geworden.
Leider kann man, wenn das Oaket einmal unterwegs ist die Empfängeradresse nicht mehr ändern, weder der Empfänger noch der Absender. Die Lady bei Canyon meinte nur ich könnte ja dorthin fahren und das Paket versuchen entgegenzunehmen. Ansonsten muss ich warten bis der falsche Empfänger die Annahme verweigert, das Paket wieder zurück zu Canyon geht und die es dann erneut an mich schicken (Weihnachten 2021 oder wann)
Da ich aber die Sendungsnummer hatte und wußte wo er Typ wohnt habe ich die Info von DHL erhalten das es heute am 05.05.20 zugestellt wird. Also bin ich dorthin und habe auf das dann Vorort mit DHL und dem Typen geklärt. Anschließend direkt nach hause und habe alles wieder zusammengebaut.
Leider oder auch zum Glück haben die nur die Abdeckungen von den Hauptlagern vergessen mitzuschicken / zu montieren. Diese werde ich morgen direkt wieder telefonisch reklamieren.
So das war mein sehr trauriger und sehr zeitintensiver Kontakt mit Canyon. Man muss sich mal vorstellen, wen ich nicht nachgefragt hätte, wäre das Teil zueiner völlig fremden Person geschickt worden und wie ich den kenne hätte er das Teil angenommen und weiter vertickt. Bei Canyon ist seine Adresse extra gesperrt worden, da das Bike mir zugeordnet wurde. Hätte bestimmt Jahre gedauert, falls überhaupt bis die mir einen neuen Rahmen zugeschickt hätten.
So das wars, alles läuft und ich kann morgen meine erste Tour mit dem neuen Rahmen machen.





Ach so für die wem es interessiert, ich habe mir die TrickStuff HD Dächle Scheiben und die TrickStuff Power 850 Belege eingebaut. Da die Scheibe ja etwas breiter ist und einige fragten ob es passt hier einige Bilder.





Und ja es passt super ist noch viel Luft zwischen. Denkt nur daran, den Bremssattel vorne mit einer 1,5mm Scheibe zu unterlegen, da die TrickStuffscheibe 203mm hat.

Schöne Grüße und guts Nächtle
Soul


----------



## imarv (6. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Schau mal auf Seite 107  Post #2656, da findest du das Video von mir.


Hi, 
falls es bei mir auch auf den SelfService rauslaufen sollte habe ich eine Frage, kann ich anstatt SRAM Butter auch Shimano premium Grease Fett nehmen? Das hätte ich nämlich schon da.   
viele Grüße und vielen Dank
Marv


----------



## Soulslide (6. Mai 2020)

imarv schrieb:


> auch Shimano premium Grease Fett nehmen?


 ich denke das sollte kein Problem sein wenn du damit die Schmierung für die Kartusche meinst ich habe dort auch schon anderes Fett benutzt. Sieh nur zu dass die Shimano Paste nicht allzu dick oder zäh ist.


----------



## Tbuschi (6. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> So das wars, alles läuft und ich kann morgen meine erste Tour mit dem neuen Rahmen machen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1035967
> 
> Ach so für die wem es interessiert, ich habe mir die TrickStuff HD Dächle Scheiben und die TrickStuff Power 850 Belege eingebaut. Da die Scheibe ja etwas breiter ist und einige fragten ob es passt hier einige Bilder.




Hey Soul, viel Glück und knitterfrei, wie sorgenfreie Fahrt mit dem neuen Spectral  

Die Trickstuff Teile werden Dich überzeugen  

Ich weiß es, schneller stehen bleiben....
( wenn dir die Power-Beläge zu schnell runner rattern, dann probiere mal die Standard, habe ich jetzt auch drin und bin zufrieden)

Power-Beläge: Immer da, immer schnell stehen
Standard-Beläge: Erst mal warm werden und dann immer schnell stehen 

Bisher halten die Standard Beläge länger wie die Power Beläge in meiner Guide.


----------



## Tbuschi (6. Mai 2020)

imarv schrieb:


> gibt es auch Kratz-/Schleifspuren an der Stütze.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung



Servus, ich bin leider nicht der Pro-LevSi-Stützen-Werksschrauber wie @Soulslide. 
Meine LevSi ging in 1 3/4 Jahr 3 mal zu Canyon und wurde eingeschickt.

Da ich nicht so niedriges Systemgewicht besitze, muss mich jetzt ne Reverb aushalten, die läuft bisher gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (6. Mai 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Meine LevSi ging in 1 3/4 Jahr 3 mal zu Canyon und wurde eingeschickt.


Die Stütze ist leider sehr anfällig, wenn man im eingefahrenen Zustand AUSVERSEHEN daran zieht. Sprich unabsichtlich das Rad daran hoch hebt warum ach immer. Dann gelangt Luft in die Ölkammer oder umgekehrt, bin mir nicht ganz sicher. Auf jeden Fall sackt sie dann immer etwas ein und nach einigen Monaten wird dies Phänomen immer mehr und mehr.  Das ganze muss nicht immer zwingen passieren kann aber wenn die Stütze manuell zu weit ausgezogen wird und sich ein großer Unterdruck in der Kartusche aufbaut.
Das blöde ist halt, wenn man keine Ersatzstütze hat, das man dann immer Wochen Warten muss bis die Stütze wieder da ist. Da ich die komplette Wartung in ca. 30-60 Minuten selber machen kann ist das für mich der schnellere Weg. Außerdem ist die Stütze danach immer wie Neu...


----------



## Soulslide (6. Mai 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> ( wenn dir die Power-Beläge zu schnell runner rattern, dann probiere mal die Standard,


Ich bleibe bei den Power Belägen, kosten ca. 16€ das Paar. Man gibt so viel Geld für andere unnützen Dinge aus und mit dem Bike bin ich 3-4x pro Woche unterwegs und dieses Hobby kostet nunmal etwas. Also Scheiß auf das Geld, es gibt schlimmeres als das.
Aber jeder so wie er gerne will.


----------



## imarv (6. Mai 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin leider nicht der Pro-LevSi-Stützen-Werksschrauber wie @Soulslide.
> Meine LevSi ging in 1 3/4 Jahr 3 mal zu Canyon und wurde eingeschickt.
> 
> Da ich nicht so niedriges Systemgewicht besitze, muss mich jetzt ne Reverb aushalten, die läuft bisher gut.


Hi,
vielen Dank für die Info. Wie lange hat dieses ganze Prozedere bei dir gedauert mit zu Canyon schicken und dann zum Hersteller und zurück?
Viele Grüße


----------



## S-H-A (6. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> So Leute, habe heute eine lange *Odyssee *mit Canyon hinter mir und bin immer noch nicht fertig. Es geht um meinen gebrochenen Rahmen.
> 
> 
> Am 12.04.20 den Bruch festgestellt und direkt am Abend noch ein Ticket bei Canyon aufgemacht.
> ...


Wenn du jetzt mal hingehst, und die Bremse gescheit ausrichtest, die Kolben ggf. gängig machst, spürst du das ganze Ausmaß deines tunings. Mehr Bremskraft bei deutlich klarerem Druckpunkt.


----------



## Soulslide (6. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt mal hingehst, und die Bremse gescheit ausrichtest,


Das Foto entstand nach dem Einbau der Beläge und noch vor dem Ausrichten. 
Später sah das ganze dann so aus:
Die Kolben mache ich ab und zu gängig, sollte vorerst erst einmal reichen. Wenn die Beläge runter sind, werde ich diese ggf. noch einmal durchführen, aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## S-H-A (6. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Das Foto entstand nach dem Einbau der Beläge und noch vor dem Ausrichten.
> Später sah das ganze dann so aus:
> Die Kolben mache ich ab und zu gängig, sollte vorerst erst einmal reichen. Wenn die Beläge runter sind, werde ich diese ggf. noch einmal durchführen, aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (7. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Geld für andere unnützen Dinge aus und mit dem Bike bin ich 3-4x pro Woche unterwegs und dieses Hobby kostet nunmal etwas.



Gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht, habe die nur mal zum Test, die Power-Beläge werden auch bald wieder den Weg in die Kolben finden ;-)


----------



## Tbuschi (7. Mai 2020)

imarv schrieb:


> Wie lange hat dieses ganze Prozedere bei dir gedauert
> Viele Grüße



Unterschiedlich, 4-8 Wochen....


----------



## frechehex (7. Mai 2020)

Christian-1989 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch ein Spetral in der Größe M und kommt zufällig aus der Gegend um München? Würde mich nur gerne mal drauf setzen bezüglich der Größe. Bin mir recht unschlüssig ob ich M oder L bestellen soll. Ich bin 1,80 groß und liege mit meiner Schrittlänge genau zwischen M und L...


Ich bin 1,80m und hab mir das in Größe L gekauft. Passt bestens ?


----------



## Soulslide (8. Mai 2020)

NAchdem ich meinen Rahmen wieder aufgebaut habe, kann mir vielleicht jemand bestätigen das bei Ihm auch ca. 1,5 - 2 mm Luft zwischen Steuerrohrende und Gabelschaft ist. (siehe Foto). Ich meine das es so richtig ist, da die Gabel nicht mehr höher ein das Steuerrohr rein geht. Wenn ich die Schraube fester anziehe bleibt die Distanz dazwischen gleich aber ich klemme damit nur die Lenkung ein. Da soll ja nicht so sein, diese muss schön frei läufig (sich ohne Widerstand bewegen können).
Vielleicht kann einer von euch mal kurz nachsehen oder ggf. ein Foto posten.


----------



## anf (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo, habe mehrere Canyon-Räder und dieser Spalt ist mal mehr, mal weniger vorhanden. Keine Ahnung, warum das so ist, aber habe daran bislang nichts ändern können und auch keinen Unterschied im Gebrauch bemerkt. Nicht schön aber auch nicht relevant.


----------



## Tbuschi (8. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> wegen dem Spalt...


So sieht es bei mir aus...


----------



## Soulslide (8. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Fotos, aber bist du so lieb und kannst das letzte Foto nochmal von etwas weiter tiefer aufnehmen. Dadurch das du schräg nach unten fotografierst, wirkt das Spaltmaß auf dem Foto kleiner als es ist.

THX


----------



## Tbuschi (8. Mai 2020)

Jetzt willste aber alles   Bin unnerwegs...


----------



## Tbuschi (8. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> letzte Foto nochmal von etwas weiter tiefer aufnehmen. Dadurch das du schräg nach unten fotografierst, wirkt das Spaltmaß auf dem Foto kleiner als es ist.


So besser zu erkennen?


----------



## Soulslide (8. Mai 2020)

So, habe gerade noch mal die Schraube so fest gezogen, dass die Lenkung gerade noch genug Spiel hat und flüssig nach rechts und links einschlägt. Das Spaltmaß hat sich aber nicht großartig verändert. Glaube aber das es vorher auch so war. Dank dir dennoch Tbuschi.... für die schönen Fotos .
Bei dir scheint das Spaltmaß aber etwas kleiner zu sein.

Kann es sein, dass ich die Gabel mit der Schraube erst einmal richtig fest anziehen muss, damit sie so weit wie möglich nah oben kommt und dann wieder soweit löse, bis die Lenkung leicht und locker einschlagen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superwutze (8. Mai 2020)

@Soulslide
Hast du bei der Demontage den unteren Dichtring des Steuersatzes (Crownrace glaub ich) von der Gabel entfernt? Dann kann so ein Spalt entstehen. Der verschwindet dann mit den ersten heftigen Landungen, nachstellen nicht vergessen. Da gibt es auch Spezialwerkzeuge zum aufschlagen auf das Steuerrohr. Wenn nicht, dann könnte das untere Lager evtl. nicht ordentlich im Rahmen sitzen, sollte sich aber auch mit ein paar mal ordentlich auffedern lösen. Dann natürlich auch nachstellen. Nachdem du aber einen sehr gründlichen Eindruck mit all deinen Umbauten machst, wird der Spalt wohl vorher auch schon gewesen sein. Leider kann ich nicht bei meinem Spectral nachsehen, ich komme erst nächste Woche wieder nach Hause. 
Liebe Grüße aus Wien


----------



## Soulslide (8. Mai 2020)

superwutze schrieb:


> Hast du bei der Demontage den unteren Dichtring des Steuersatzes (Crownrace glaub ich) von der Gabel entfernt?


Danke erstmal für die Hinweise.
Den Dichtring hatte ich nicht entfernt habe alles so wieder eingebaut nachdem ich einen neuen Rahmen von Canyon bekommen habe. Werde bei meinen nächsten Ausfahrten mal verstärkt darauf achten und wir gebenfalls alles schön nachstellen.


----------



## LostInSpace (8. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> NAchdem ich meinen Rahmen wieder aufgebaut habe, kann mir vielleicht jemand bestätigen das bei Ihm auch ca. 1,5 - 2 mm Luft zwischen Steuerrohrende und Gabelschaft ist. (siehe Foto). Ich meine das es so richtig ist, da die Gabel nicht mehr höher ein das Steuerrohr rein geht. Wenn ich die Schraube fester anziehe bleibt die Distanz dazwischen gleich aber ich klemme damit nur die Lenkung ein. Da soll ja nicht so sein, diese muss schön frei läufig (sich ohne Widerstand bewegen können).
> Vielleicht kann einer von euch mal kurz nachsehen oder ggf. ein Foto posten.



Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, kann nichts negatives feststellen (außer viel Blütenstaub)


----------



## __Lukas__ (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe heute mal wieder meinen hinterbau zerlegt weil er beim pedalieren geknackt hat. Als Ich den Dämpfer wieder eingebaut habe
Ging die hintere schraube relativ schwer rein aber da das bei mir immer etwas schwerer ist habe ich mir nicht viel dabei gedacht. Als ich dann alles fertig hatte und ein paar mal eingefedert habe ist mir aufgefallen das wenn der hinterbau wieder raus kommt es ein schleifendes Geräusch gibt. Dann habe ich den Dämpfer wieder ausgebaut und gesehen das ein kleines Stück vom gewinde im Rahmen ab gebrochen ist (nur ca 5 mm). 
Außerdem steht ein Stück von dem Gewinde ab. 

. Das gewinde an der schraube ist nicht mehr so "spitz" sondern abgerundet. 



Aber der Rest vom gewinde sieht noch normal aus und es sieht auch so aus als wären noch genügend Windungen vorhanden, da maximal die erste windung abgebrochen ist. 

Ich würde jetzt das Stück was absteht einfach abzubrechen und die schraube vielleicht noch einmal mit nem gewindeschneider abgehen und dann alles wieder vorsichtig zusammen zu bauen.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Dahorst (9. Mai 2020)

__Lukas__ schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe heute mal wieder meinen hinterbau zerlegt weil er beim pedalieren geknackt hat. Als Ich den Dämpfer wieder eingebaut habe
> Ging die hintere schraube relativ schwer rein aber da das bei mir immer etwas schwerer ist habe ich mir nicht viel dabei gedacht. Als ich dann alles fertig hatte und ein paar mal eingefedert habe ist mir aufgefallen das wenn der hinterbau wieder raus kommt es ein schleifendes Geräusch gibt. Dann habe ich den Dämpfer wieder ausgebaut und gesehen das ein kleines Stück vom gewinde im Rahmen ab gebrochen ist (nur ca 5 mm).
> ...


Das scheint nicht ganz ungewöhnlich zu sein ich hatte genau dasselbe Problem nach nur ca 1 Woche. Mein Bike war ganz neu und ich hab auch so ein komisches Knacken beim Einfedern gehabt. Also hab ich nachgeschaut und genau das gesehen, was du jetzt anscheinend auch hast....ich würd mal bei Canyon anfragen was die davon halten. Ich hab meinen Rahmen ersetzt bekommen


----------



## Jochen_P81 (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal euer Schwarmwissen, an meinem Spectral steht ein Steuersatzwechsel an. Nun hab ich schon überall nach der verbauten Grösse / Bezeichung gesucht aber nichts gefunden, auch bei Canyon auf der Homepage nicht. Hat von euch schon jemand den Steuersatz getauscht und kann mir die Grösse bzw Bezeichung geben. Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand einen Steuersatz empfehlen, zum Einbau.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Soulslide (9. Mai 2020)

Jochen_P81 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand einen Steuersatz empfehlen, zum Einbau.


 Da bei mir der Rahme getauscht wurde  und ein neuer Steuersatz und Lenkkopflager gewechselt wurden habe ich diese Position auf meiner Rechnung gesehen vielleicht hilft dir das weiter es müssten die unteren drei Positionen sein die dritte Position ist definitiv das untere Lager wobei die vierte Position der Kunststoff Regen sein könnte die zweite Position ist das obere Lager.


----------



## EllisGambor (9. Mai 2020)

Wen ich es so mit meinem vergleiche müsste das Spaltmaß passen.

Mein heutiges Leid:
Ich könnte den Mitarbeiter von Canyon der mein Spectral 2018 zusammengebaut hat erschlagen.....
Ich habe heute von Gxp auf DUB Innenlager gewechselt und sage und schreibe 45min *pro* Seite gebraucht um das Pressfit aus zutreiben...
Da haben die das Innenlager doch wirklich ohne einen einzigen Tropfen Fett eingebaut komplett trocken


----------



## .jan (9. Mai 2020)

Ich würde wenn es geht einfach nur die Lager tauschen. Meine am CF 8.0 waren nach nicht mal einem halben Jahr rostig und liefen rauh. Habe mir daraufhin diese geholt:

*Enduro Bearings ACB6808CC SS - ABEC 3 - Edelstahl Steuersatz Schrägkugellager - 40x52x6,5mm (36x45º)

Enduro Bearings ACB3645 SS - ABEC 3 - Edelstahl Steuersatz Schrägkugellager - 30,2x41x6,5mm (36x45º)*

Gekauft seinerzeit bei bike24, seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (10. Mai 2020)

.jan schrieb:


> Enduro Bearings ACB6808CC SS - ABEC 3 - Edelstahl Steuersatz Schrägkugellager - 40x52x6,5mm (36x45º)
> 
> Enduro Bearings ACB3645 SS - ABEC 3 - Edelstahl Steuersatz Schrägkugellager - 30,2x41x6,5mm (36x45º)


Hallo Jan,

danke für die exakte Spezifikation. Sorry aber einige Fragen habe ich noch zu den Lagern.

Hast du die damals ausgebaut und vermessen bevor du dir die Neuen gekauft hast?
Du hast dir nur die Lager gekauft, oder auch den Gabelkonus?
Mit den 6,5mm bist du dir sicher, oder können es auch 6mm bzw. 7mm sein?
Sorry das ich so detailiert Frage, aber ich überlege mir dann sie Lager schon einmal zu kaufen und als Ersatz hinzulegen. Später dann bei Bedarf einfach zu wechseln. Ich möchte nur vermeiden, wenn ich den Wechsel vornehme die falschen Bauteile vorliegen zu haben.

Danke ung Gruß
Soul


----------



## __Flo__ (10. Mai 2020)

Moin bei meinem 2020 Spectral AL 5.0 wollte ich letztens in den 1. Gang schalten weil es steil wurde . Aber dann ist mir die Kette ins Laufrad gehüpft. Außerdem wenn ich so in dem 2. bzw 3. Gang fahren will dann springt die Kette manchmal einfach in einen höheren zb. 5. Gang welche Schraube muss ich am Schaltwerk drehen um das zu vermeiden oder muss ich es komplett neu einstellen? Außerdem fällt mir hin und wieder die Abdeckung heraus (siehe Foto) aber wie soll ich diese Festschrauben gibt es da ein eigenes Werkezug? (ein wunderschöner Pfeil zeigt auf die Abdeckung ;D)


----------



## BigBadaBoom (10. Mai 2020)

Einstellen der Eagle (gilt für alle: nx, gx, etc): 





Die Eagle mag genau eingestellt werden, also kann ich dir nur empfehlen dich damit etwas auseinander zu setzen und Zeit zu lassen.


----------



## __Flo__ (10. Mai 2020)

Habe leider keine Schablone    kann man die irgendwie selber basteln?


----------



## Soulslide (10. Mai 2020)

Kostet im Netz 5 € frag mal bei deinem Fahrradladen um die Ecke ob sie dir nicht eine günstig abgeben können


----------



## __Flo__ (10. Mai 2020)

Werde ich danke ? hast du vielleicht eine Idee wie ich diese Kurbelabdeckung festmachen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anf (10. Mai 2020)

Die Abdeckung ist ein eingebauter Abzieher. Dadurch bekommst Du die Kurbel beim Abschrauben von der Achse. Die Kappe sollte fest sitzen. Am Besten Schraubenkleber verwenden. Übrigens, die Schraube hat Linksgewinde.

Hier findest Du das passende Werkzeug.








						Cyclus Tools Stirnlochschlüssel
					

Der Cyclus Tools Stirnlochschlüssel dient zur Montage und Demontage von Zahnkränzen. Die austauschbaren Stifte haben einen Durchmesser von 2,3 mm und 2,8 mm und der Abstand zwischen Ihnen ist verstellbar. Das Werkzeug ist komplett gehärtet und der Gr




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## __Flo__ (10. Mai 2020)

achso ok danke.


----------



## Soulslide (10. Mai 2020)

superwutze schrieb:


> Dann kann so ein Spalt entstehen. Der verschwindet dann mit den ersten heftigen Landungen, nachstellen nicht vergessen.


Hallo Superwutze,

es war so wie du gesagt hast, der Gabelkonus war etwas höher auf der Gabel, weiß bis heue nicht wieso er nicht am unteren Ende der Gabel war. Vielleicht ist er beim Ausbau der Gabel (ging sehr schwer raus) etwas nach oben gezogen worden.
Na ja, nach einigen heftigen Buckelpsiten und Schlaglöcher... habe ich unten angekommen ein leichtes Schlagen der Gabel gemerkt. NAchgeschaut und siehe da, Gabel war etwas tiefer im Schaft. Spiel nachgestellt und den nächsten Berg runter. Wieder genau das gleiche Spiel. Jetzt sitzt die Gabel schön tief im Steuerrohr, so wie bei dir Tbuschi. 
Das schöne ist, das jetzt im ruppigen Gelände das Rad 1a in der Kurve liegt und nichts mehr rappelt oder unuhig wirkt. Ich frage mich daher ob bei meinen alten Rahmen alles so richtig verbaut wurde. Das hat sich immer sehr unruhig in den Kurven angefühlt.

Auch egal, Problem ist gelöst und danke an Alle.


----------



## .jan (10. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> danke für die exakte Spezifikation. Sorry aber einige Fragen habe ich noch zu den Lagern.
> 
> ...



Ja, ausgebaut und vermessen. Den Gabelkonus habe ich nicht neu gekauft. Mit den 6,5 mm bin ich sicher. Hatte ich damals mehrfach kontrolliert. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob Canyon bei allen Spectral Modellen den gleichen Steuersatz, ergo die gleichen Lager einsetzt. Ich fahre wie gesagt ein CF 8.0.


----------



## Soulslide (10. Mai 2020)

.jan schrieb:


> Ja, ausgebaut und vermessen. Den Gabelkonus habe ich nicht neu gekauft. Mit den 6,5 mm bin ich sicher. Hatte ich damals mehrfach kontrolliert. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob Canyon bei allen Spectral Modellen den gleichen Steuersatz, ergo die gleichen Lager einsetzt. Ich fahre wie gesagt ein CF 8.0.


Super dank dir. 
Kann das einer für ein AL 6.0 bestätigten.


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo @Soulslide,
direkt bestätigen nicht, da ich aktuell an mein Spectral Al 6 net ran komme (vielleicht am kommenden WE). Aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
Anhand deiner Rechnung lässt sich schließen, das Canyon beim Spectral den *AzX-214-Steuersatz* verwendet (analog zum Spectral ON): entsprechend S.H.I.S.-Standard *oben ZS44/28,6 *und *unten IS52/40*.
Der Steuersatz ist auf der Acros-HP gelistet (inklusive Abmessungen):

Spectral:ON 2018-2020azx-214zs44is52

Demnach sollte das untere Wälzlager eine Höhe von 6,95mm haben (laut Acros).








						is52-steuersatz-unterteil
					

Schrägkugellager aus Edelstahl und durchdachte Dichtungen in unserem is52-steuersatz-unterteil sorgen für Langlebigkeit bei minimalem Pflegeaufwand und damit für mehr unbeschwerte Zeit hinter dem Lenker.




acros-components.com
				



Nun kommt aber noch der Lagersitz auf der Gabelkrone, sprich Gabelkonus dazu. Acros gibt hier eine Bauhöhe von 0 bis 4,05mm an. Das heißt die endgültige Bauhöhe wird maßgeblich vom Konus bestimmt und den Gibt es für IS52/40-Lager bei Acros passend in genau zwei Varianten:
flach - Höhe 2,3mm
hoch - Höhe 3mm








						gabelkonus 1.5" für ec44, ec49, zs55, zs56 & is52
					

Gabelkonus/Steuersatzboden mit aufvulkanisierter Dichtung für Gabeln mit 1.5" Gabelschaft (40mm). Passend für ec49, zs55, zs56 und is52 acros-steuersätze (flach/2,3mm, hoch/3,0mm)




acros-components.com
				



Es sollten beide Varianten passen, da der Lagersitz von diesen Abmessungen nicht beeinflusst wird. Andernfalls könntest du den Steuersatz ja nicht sauber einstellen.
Bedingt durch die unterschiedliche Einbauhöhe entsteht jedoch eine unterschiedlich großer "Spalt" zwischen Steuerrohr und Gabelkrone. Eventuell hattest du früher einfach die flache Variante verbaut und daher jetzt der für dich wahrnehmbare Unterschied.

Als alternativen Steuersatzhersteller kann ich Hope sehr empfehlen (@Jochen_P81). Der Steuersatz kann anhand des S.H.I.S.-Standard ZS44/28,6 und IS52/40 für ein tapered-Gabelschaftrohr zusammengestellt werden.


			https://www.hopetech.com/_repository/1/documents/HOPEHEADSETS2011Web.pdf
		

Imho besser verarbeitet und haltbarer ?

Links bloß als Beispiel:





						Hope Pick'n'Mix Steuersatz Oberteil HSC2 - ZS44/28,6
					

Hope ▶ Semi integriertes 1 1/8" Steuersatzoberteil für Rahmen-Innendurchmesser von 44 mm.




					www.bike24.de
				








						Hope Pick'n'Mix Steuersatz Unterteil HSCJN - IS52/40
					

Hope ▶ Integriertes 1.5" Steuersatzunterteil für Rahmen-Innendurchmesser von 52 mm.




					www.bike24.de
				




Wie Anfangs gesagt: 100% bestätigen kann ich es nicht, aber vielleicht hilft es ja weiter.

Gruß


----------



## Jochen_P81 (13. Mai 2020)

@Schwarzer_Petz den Acros Steuersatz hatte ich auch gefunden habe ihn mir auch aus dem IS52/40 und nem ZS44/28.6 zusammengestellt, habe mir diesen noch am Wochenende bestellt.









						Steuersätze | bike-components
					

Steuersätze bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				












						Steuersätze | bike-components
					

Steuersätze bequem und sicher bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




Der sollte aufjedenfall besser sein die der Cane Creek 40 der jetzt original drin war.

Den von Hope hatte ich auch im Auge aber leider nirgendwo gefunden als sofort lieferbar. 

Danke euch allen nochmal für die Hilfe.

Gruss
Jochen


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (13. Mai 2020)

@Jochen_P81: Dann hast du also den gesamten Steuersatz ersetzt. Hoffe, der Acros hält etwas länger. Die von Acros verwendeten Lager stehen hinsichtlich Haltbarkeit doch immer mal wieder in der Kritik.

Für den Fall, dass jemand nur die Wälzlager des Satzes tauschen will, ist aber nicht nur die Lagerhöhe entscheidend. Auch der passende Winkel des Lagersitzes auf dem Gabelkonus und im Steuerrohr sind relevant.
Hope verwendet bei IS52/40-Steuersätzen Wälzlager mit 45x45°Sitzwinkel. Cane Creek 36x45° - sprich der Sitz auf dem Gabelkonus weißt einen anderen Winkel auf als im Steuerrohr. Acros schweigt sich hier leider aus.
Daher ist bei Nachrüstlagern von z.B. Endurobearings oder anderen Anbietern Vorsicht geboten! Andernfalls funktioniert die Einstellung des Steuersatzes nicht und man ruiniert sich nebenbei auch noch den Gabelkonus.

Gruß


----------



## Jochen_P81 (13. Mai 2020)

@Schwarzer_Petz ja also unten wollte ich dann schon auch einen neuen Gabelkonus mit passendem Lager oben weiss ich noch nicht genau ob ich nur das Lager mit dem Zentrierring tauche oder auch die Schale das muss ich mal sehen wie das mit dem IPU passt, den wollte ich schon gerne wieder verwenden., auch wenn die Abdichtung des IPU nicht so toll ist. 

Cane Creek ist was ich so gesehen habe der einzige Hersteller der die 36 grad verwendet die sind aber nur am Innendurchmesser, wenn man also Gabelkonus und Zentrierring mit wechselt, was ich schon empfehlen würde hat man das Problem nicht. An den Aussendurchmesser haben alle normlerweise 45 grad. 

Das mit der Haltbarkeit der Acros Lager scheint eher das problem zu sein das die Hersteller die Acros einbauen eine eher mindere Qualität einbauen als die Lager die man dann bei Acros selbst als Ersatz bzw Zubehör kauft.

Habe ich in einer Acros Pressemitteilung gesehen. Beispiel war YT oder Canyon beziehen dann von Acros Steuersätze mit Stahllagern anstatt der Original Acros Steuersatz mit Edelstahllagern.

Tjo, irgendwo muss der Preis ja herkommen.

Gruss


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (13. Mai 2020)

Nein, leider ist Cane Creek da keine Ausnahme. Gerade kleinere Durchmesser (z.B. 28,6 beim oberen Schaftende) besitzt häufig einen kleineren Fasenwinkel von 36° am Innenring.

Hatte Acros mal angeschrieben betreffend ihres IS52/40er-Wälzlagers.
Antwort soeben erhalten: beide Sitze haben ein Maß von 45° - also 45x45°

@Soulslide:
Ausgehend von dieser Angabe inklusive der Acros genannten Lagerhöhe von 6,95mm sollte als Ersatz für das unterer Wälzlager besser ein *40x52x7mm (45x45º)* zum Einsatz kommen (statt des von .Jan genannten 40x52x6,5mm (36x45º). Z.B. das ACB 4545 150 SS von Enduro bearings. Gültig bei erwähntem Acros-Headset.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Flo__ (16. Mai 2020)

Hat hier irgendwer Empfehlungen für neue Bremsen? Die verbauten Sram Guide T sind nämlich echt sehr schlecht vorallem im Steilen Gelände.


----------



## yannick99s (16. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## el martn (16. Mai 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendwer Empfehlungen für neue Bremsen? Die verbauten Sram Guide T sind nämlich echt sehr schlecht vorallem im Steilen Gelände.



Wenn du das fünf Leute fragst,  bekommst du sechs Meinungen. 

Meine persönliche Meinung, nimm nichts von Sram/Avid. Magura habe ich keine eigene Erfahrung. Nur durchwachsene Erzählungen. 
Ich habe die aktuellen 4 Kolben Shimano XT an meinem Spectral CF 8 und bin mit der Performance bei meinen 0,1 Tonnen Fahrergewicht voll zufrieden.


----------



## __Flo__ (16. Mai 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> Wenn du das fünf Leute fragst,  bekommst du sechs Meinungen.
> 
> Meine persönliche Meinung, nimm nichts von Sram/Avid. Magura habe ich keine eigene Erfahrung. Nur durchwachsene Erzählungen.
> Ich habe die aktuellen 4 Kolben Shimano XT an meinem Spectral CF 8 und bin mit der Performance bei meinen 0,1 Tonnen Fahrergewicht voll zufrieden.


An die XT 4 Kolben Bremse hab ich auch schon gedacht aber ich müsste sie mal Probefahren und schauen ob sie mir zusagt.
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## frechehex (17. Mai 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Schablone    kann man die irgendwie selber basteln?


Wo wohnst Du? Kann se verleihen ggf


----------



## frechehex (17. Mai 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendwer Empfehlungen für neue Bremsen? Die verbauten Sram Guide T sind nämlich echt sehr schlecht vorallem im Steilen Gelände.


Ich fahre am Fully und am HT Shimano XT. Beim Fully mit Sram Scheibe vorne, weil das mit Shimano nicht funktionierte


----------



## __Flo__ (17. Mai 2020)

frechehex schrieb:


> Wo wohnst Du? Kann se verleihen ggf


Österreich Kärnten aba ich hab sie einstellen lassen aber das nächste mal werde ich mir eine besorgen ?



frechehex schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Fully und am HT Shimano XT. Beim Fully mit Sram Scheibe vorne, weil das mit Shimano nicht funktionierte


Ich würde gerne mal die Mt 5 die Xt und die Mt7 Probe fahren vielleicht gibs bei meinem Fahrradladen ja mal die Möglichkeit dazu.


----------



## goremotel (17. Mai 2020)

frechehex schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Fully und am HT Shimano XT. Beim Fully mit Sram Scheibe vorne, weil das mit Shimano nicht funktionierte



Ich hab auch auf die 4-Kolben XT gewechselt und bin soweit sehr zufrieden! Aber auch hier hat es vorne trotz korrektem Adapter nicht sauber mit der Shimano-Scheibe gepasst, hab dann ein Satz Unterlagsscheiben (ca. 1.7mm) dazwischen und jetzt damit gehts tiptop.


----------



## __Flo__ (17. Mai 2020)

Wie lassen sich die denn dosieren? Im Internet steht das man die nicht so gut dosieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goremotel (17. Mai 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Wie lassen sich die denn dosieren? Im Internet steht das man die nicht so gut dosieren kann



Shimano-typisch mit gut definiertem Druckpunkt. Ist auf jeden Fall deutlich knackiger als die Guide!


----------



## __Flo__ (17. Mai 2020)

goremotel schrieb:


> deutlich knackiger als die Guide!


Ja das glaub ich dir 



goremotel schrieb:


> himano-typisch mit gut definiertem Druckpunkt


klingt gut


----------



## goremotel (17. Mai 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Ja das glaub ich dir
> 
> 
> klingt gut



Hab bei meinem Spectral AL auch kein Belagsklappern, was hier und da bemängelt wurde (je nach Rahmen/Hinterbau/Material etc)


----------



## frechehex (17. Mai 2020)

goremotel schrieb:


> Ich hab auch auf die 4-Kolben XT gewechselt und bin soweit sehr zufrieden! Aber auch hier hat es vorne trotz korrektem Adapter nicht sauber mit der Shimano-Scheibe gepasst, hab dann ein Satz Unterlagsscheiben (ca. 1.7mm) dazwischen und jetzt damit gehts tiptop.


Weißt Du was das Problem ist? Ich hab beim Stumpjumper kein Problem gehabt. Ist das nen Canyon spezifisches Problem?


----------



## __Flo__ (19. Mai 2020)

goremotel schrieb:


> Shimano-Scheibe gepasst, hab dann ein Satz Unterlagsscheiben (ca. 1.7mm) dazwischen und jetzt damit gehts tiptop.


Welches Bike hast du den? Vielleicht ist das bei der 2020 Serie nicht der Fall.


----------



## Ryker13 (19. Mai 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendwer Empfehlungen für neue Bremsen? Die verbauten Sram Guide T sind nämlich echt sehr schlecht vorallem im Steilen Gelände.



Shimano ZEE kann ich empfehlen. Bin mit 110kg sehr zufrieden. Die Deore an meinem 2018 al 5.0 sind in Wiillingen fast abgeraucht. Schlussendlich gibt es sicher viele gute Lösungen aber die ZEE sind etwa genauso teuer wie die MT5 aber die Beläge sind günstiger - darum meine Wahl. Entlüften ist auch super easy.

Die packen sehr digital zu. Sehr definiert und stark. Beim Wheelie sicher etwas schwieriger aber im Downhill wunderbar.

Hab gerade gesehen dass die wohl aber auch überarbeitet wurden und im Preis wieder gestiegen sind. Ich hab 2019 165€ für das komplette Paar gezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Flo__ (19. Mai 2020)

Ryker13 schrieb:


> Shimano ZEE kann ich empfehlen. Bin mit 110kg sehr zufrieden. Die Deore an meinem 2018 al 5.0 sind in Wiillingen fast abgeraucht. Schlussendlich gibt es sicher viele gute Lösungen aber die ZEE sind etwa genauso teuer wie die MT5 aber die Beläge sind günstiger - darum meine Wahl. Entlüften ist auch super easy.
> 
> Die packen sehr digital zu. Sehr definiert und stark. Beim Wheelie sicher etwas schwieriger aber im Downhill wunderbar.
> 
> Hab gerade gesehen dass die wohl aber auch überarbeitet wurden und im Preis wieder gestiegen sind. Ich hab 2019 165€ für das komplette Paar gezahlt.


Hmm ZEE klingen schon interessant. Aber XT 4 kolben sind auch nicht schlecht .


----------



## goremotel (19. Mai 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Welches Bike hast du den? Vielleicht ist das bei der 2020 Serie nicht der Fall.



Ich fahr ein Al 6.0 von 2018 mit ner Pike. Vielleicht liegt es ja an der PM-Aufnahme der Gabel, ich hab zumindest den korrekten Shimano-Adapter (auf 203mm) verbaut. Aber mit den Unterlagsscheiben funzt es jetzt ja auch gut ??


----------



## __Flo__ (19. Mai 2020)

Hmm meinst du das ist bei dem 2020 al 5.0 Modell gleich? Oder geht es da ohne Unterlegscheiben?


----------



## __Lukas__ (19. Mai 2020)

Ich habe nen AL 5.0 von 2018 und habe magura mt5 Bremssättel und shimano hebel. Die lassen sich gut dosieren und haben noch mehr Power als die normalen mt5


----------



## __Flo__ (19. Mai 2020)

__Lukas__ schrieb:


> Ich habe nen AL 5.0 von 2018 und habe magura mt5 Bremssättel und shimano hebel. Die lassen sich gut dosieren und haben noch mehr Power als die normalen mt5


Die Kombi hab ich schon öfter gehört aber ich würde lieber alles von der gleichen Marke haben


----------



## frechehex (20. Mai 2020)

Man sollte auch experimentier freudig sein. Schließlich möchte man Spaß beim Biken haben ?.
Ride on


----------



## __Flo__ (20. Mai 2020)

Das stimmt schon.


----------



## Chrisi434 (20. Mai 2020)

jay-em-ass schrieb:


> super, danke! Dann sollte eine OneUp mit 210mm auch komplett in einen XL Rahmen passen.
> 
> Grüße



Das passt ohne Probleme. Habe ich heute gemeinsam mit einem Marzocchi Bomber CR in einem XL CF8.0 montiert. Kurz ging es etwas schwer aber wenn man den Punkt überwunden hat ist sie drinnen ?


----------



## andi82 (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,

stehe kurz vorm Kauf eines Spectral CF 8.0 bin mir aber mit der Größe etwas unsicher!?
Fahre gerne Trail, aber auch mal ne Tour.

Bin 183cm groß; SL 84cm. Lt. Homepage wird Größe L empfohlen.

Seht ihr hier Probleme mit der Sitzposition!? Würde gerne "etwas aufrechter" bei Touren sitzen, da ab und an mein Rücken zwickt...

Bekomme ich ggf. mit der Sattelstütze bei L ein Problem wegen absenken oder ähnliches!? Kann diese u.U. noch zu weit rausstehen!?

Für paar Infos / Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße

Andi


----------



## .jan (21. Mai 2020)

Hab die gleichen Maße wie du und fahre seit fast zwei Jahren Größe L. War sehr skeptisch, da ich vor zehn Jahren ein Canyon in L auf Empfehlung des Größenrechners gekauft hatte und zu gestreckt saß. Das Spectral in L hingegen passt mir perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabsolute (21. Mai 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Für paar Infos / Tipps wäre ich dankbar






Rahmen L, Schrittlänge 86cm. Ich hab, je nach Schuhe und Pedal ca. 4cm Luft...


----------



## sunabsolute (21. Mai 2020)

man sitzt auf dem spectral durch das hohe Steuerrohr per se ziemlich aufrecht.


----------



## andi82 (21. Mai 2020)

Hey,

danke für eure schnellen Rückmeldungen.
Das hilft mir sehr.

eine kleine Frage in die Runde:

Wieso habt ihr euch fürs Spectral / Canyon im Allgemeinen entschieden?

Qualität?
Service?
Lieferfähigkeit?
Preis/Leistung?

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Soulslide (21. Mai 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr euch fürs Spectral / Canyon im Allgemeinen entschieden?
> 
> Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt.
> 
> ...


Preis Leistung und das Abschneiden sowie Fahrverhalten des Bikes.
Mit den anderen drei Punkten von Dir habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich glaube die Qualität ist auch nicht gerade so besonders wenn du dir die vielen Mängel an Rahmen und Kettenstrebe sowie Sattelstütze etc. von anderen Bikern hier im Forum liest.


----------



## nakami (21. Mai 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr euch fürs Spectral / Canyon im Allgemeinen entschieden?




Gewinner bei MBR Trailbike of the year 2018 und 2019
Single Track Sampler (YouTube) ist Strive und Spectral probegefahren und findet beide super (fährt nun jedoch Strive und ist von Canyon gesponsert)
2500€ (500€ Rabatt) für einen Carbon Vorderbau und Eagle GX 1x12 Schaltung ist eine ziemliche Ansage
das "vergleichbare" Modell von YT, YT Jeffsy, schien mir weniger vielseitig (siehe auch MBR und MTB-news Vergleiche) und war auch teurer
Kabel in Verkleidung am Unterrohr und Quick-Axle fürs Hinterrad fand ich cool


----------



## sunabsolute (22. Mai 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr euch fürs Spectral / Canyon im Allgemeinen entschieden?


1.Vielseitigkeit: uphill/downhill/trail/tour...
2.Optik (liegender Dämpfer, Rahmenform) Farbkonzept...
3. Preis: Vollcarbonrahmen (cfr), Carbonlaufräder, Fox-Factory Fahrwerk,
komplette XTR, Carbonlenker für 4500€ (1000Rabatt!) wo bekommt man das sonst?
3. Job Rad Qualifiziert. Das war das YT zb. zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht.
4. Ich bin regelmäßig in Koblenz...


----------



## el martn (22. Mai 2020)

Weil ich keine NX- und GX-Grütze für 3.500 Euro am am Rad haben will!


----------



## .jan (25. Mai 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr euch fürs Spectral / Canyon im Allgemeinen entschieden?



Für mich war das beim Kauf das meiner Meinung nach beste Gesamtpaket für das verfügbare Budget.
Die Tests fand ich außerdem überzeugend. Das Design gefiel mir - und gefällt mir nach wie vor. Außerdem fand ich so Detaillösungen wie die integrierte Sattelklemme, die Quick-Axle, den Kabelkanal am Unterrohr und den Lenkanschlag clever.
Es ist mein erstes modernes Fully, vorher bin ich jahrelang alte Räder aus den 90ern gefahren. Mir fehlt also der Vergleich. Aber ich bin mit den Eigenschaften des Rades so zufrieden, dass ich es wieder kaufen würde. Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass sich seit dem 2018er Modell einiges eher verschlechtert hat.


----------



## sunabsolute (26. Mai 2020)

.jan schrieb:


> Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass sich seit dem 2018er Modell einiges eher verschlechtert hat.


Meinst du? Was genau hat sich verschlechtert? Mehr Federweg und 2.4er reifen statt 2.6er sind doch eher besser. Auch die 34er fox wurde gegen eine 36er getauscht und die Dämpfer haben jetzt einen Ausgleichsbehälter. 12 fach shimano vs 11 fach...Oder machst du das am preis fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imarv (26. Mai 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr euch fürs Spectral / Canyon im Allgemeinen entschieden?


Zum Spectral AL 6.0 2018
Qualität?

Ich habe nichts zu bemängeln, alles top
Lediglich die Sattelstütze muss nun zum Service, kommt aber nach Recherche öfter mal vor :-(

Service?

Ich persönlich hatte nie Probleme mit den Mitarbeitern von Canyon, immer nett und freundlich
Ab und zu längere Wartezeit Tel/Email, dafür aber mehr Bike fürs Geld!

Lieferfähigkeit?
- Ich habe mein Bike 1 Monate eher bekommen als erwartet, also Top  

Preis/Leistung?

Wie schon geschrieben und auch von anderen erwähnt, Preis Leistung ist schon top
Gute Ausstattung fürs Geld

Rundum, ich habe es nie bereut mir das Bike gekauft zu haben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tbuschi (26. Mai 2020)

imarv schrieb:


> Zum Spectral AL 6.0 2018
> 
> Viele Grüße



Etwas abgeändert:
Qualität?

Ich habe fast nichts zu bemängeln, alles top
Am Anfang Probleme mit GX, erster 12er Antrieb, abgespeichert unter Diva, Sattelstütze auf RockShox getauscht, Bremsen auf Guide RSC und Trickstuff Zubehör

Service?

Ich persönlich hatte nie Probleme mit den Mitarbeitern von Canyon, immer nett, hilfsbereit und freundlich. Auch Wünsche wurden berücksichtigt wenn auch nicht an dem selben Tag.
Ab und zu längere Wartezeit Tel/Email, dafür aber mehr Bike fürs Geld!

Lieferfähigkeit?
- Ich habe mein Bike 1 in Kowelenz bekommen, früher wie Versand und aufgebaut. 

Preis/Leistung?

Wie schon geschrieben und auch von anderen erwähnt, Preis Leistung ist schon top
Gute Ausstattung fürs Geld

Rundum, ich habe es nie bereut und bin froh mir das Bike, als erstes Canyon-Fully gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (26. Mai 2020)

Spectral AL 6.0 2020 - gekauft November 2019:

Entscheidung gefällt weil:

sehr gute Testergebnisse, z.B. "Trailbike of the Year bei MBR" (siehe https://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/full-suspension-bikes/canyon-spectral-al-6-0-2019-review)
für meine Schrittlänge (zwischen 89 und 90cm) und Körpergröße (188cm) ist der XL-Rahmen eine guter Allroundkompromiss - persönliche Wunschliste: etwas steilerer effektiver Sitzwinkel (so 75,5° würden mir schon ausreichen) und ein niedrigerer Stack (das 170er Steuerrohr in XL ist einfach zu lang)

Lieferzeit:

angegebene Lieferzeit von drei Wochen wurde eingehalten

Aufbauqualität:

sehr gut (war selber überrascht)
Schaltauge war seitens Canyon sauber ausgerichtet
Schaltung sauber eingestellt
alle montierten Schrauben waren mit dem erforderlichen Drehmoment angezogen (Kontrolle via Drehmomentschlüssel)
Lackquali i.O.
Rahmen scheint optisch gerade/nicht verzogen zu sein (sofern ich das einschätzen kann)

Serviceverhalten:

schraube selbst - daher eher wenig Erfahrungen mit dem Canyon-Service
im Dezember 2019 Ersatzschaltaugen für mein altes Grand Canyon (bin damit zufrieden) und das Spectral bestellt - eine Woche später da - hat gepasst

Preis/Leistung:

Ausstattung für Preis gut bis sehr gut
Haltbarkeit des Rahmens wird man sehen: Häufig stößt man auf die Problematik der gebrochenen Kettenstreben (eher antriebsseitig). Auch MBR hat das in seinem Testvideo kurz erwähnt - allerdings mit dem Hinweis, dass das auch bei anderen Herstellern vorkommt.

Würde ich es noch einmal kaufen: Mhm, da bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas zwiegespalten. Die Problematik mit den Kettenstreben (welche auch die Vorgängerversion bereits hatte) war mir bekannt. Allerdings hatte ich nicht gründlich genug recherchiert, dass es in den USA dazu sogar eine Rückrufaktion der 2018er-Modelle gegeben hat. https://www.bikeradar.com/news/canyon-issues-recall-in-us-on-select-2018-spectral-models/
Das hat mich hinterher   schon etwas ins grübeln gebracht.

Die Komponentenausstattung spricht für sich und wer selber schraubt, kann imho schon zum Versenderbike greifen (unabhängig vom Hersteller). Blöd ist halt die Replacement-Politik von Canyon und die mitunter sehr langen Servicelaufzeiten. Letztere "kenne" ich aber nur durch Erfahrungen dritter. Ob Rahmenschäden am Spectral häufiger auftreten als an vergleichbaren Radln der Konkurrenz? "Gefühlt" ja, statistisch ist es meines Kenntnisstandes nach aber nicht belegbar.
Die typischen Schadensbilder am Rahmen kann jeder selber hier im Forum nachlesen und anhand dessen seine Entscheidung treffen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es gute Alternativen zum Spectral (die auch preislich noch im Rahmen liegen): z.B. Trek Remedy 8 (imho gute 27,5"-Alternative).

Gruß


----------



## sandRound (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Habe an meinem 18er Spectral auch einen Riss in der Kettenstrebe entdeckt.

Fotos an Conyon geschickt und nun die Antwort erhalten.
Wie schon mehrfach hier geschrieben, bietet Canyon an mir neue Kettenstreben zu senden. Fände ich auch völlig in Ordnung. Einziges grosses Problem: Canyon hat keine Kettenstrebe mehr in der Farbe meises Spectrals (Forrest Flare). 

Canyon hat nur noch schwarze Kettenstrebn an Lager.
Mit schwarzen Kettenstreben würde das ja ziemlich bescheiden ausschauen. Das kann doch nicht die Lösung sein!? 

Hat jemand das selbe Problem gehabt?
Habe auch schon gelesen, dass komplette Rahmen getauscht wurden von Canyon. Das wäre aus meiner Sicht die einzige akzeptable Lösung.

Was denkt ihr dazu?

Gruss


----------



## Soulslide (27. Mai 2020)

Hört sich nicht gerade sehr gut an,  Annett ich denke wenn,  dann nur den kompletten Rahmen.  Diesen wirst du aber nicht zugeschickt bekommen,  heißt wird in Koblenz gemacht,  hinschicken, warten und zurück schicken.  Denke, dass der Vorgang z.Z. ca. 2-3 Monate dauern wird. 
Viel Erfolg und halte mich mal auf dem laufenden.....


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (27. Mai 2020)

Finde es aber zumindest gut, dass Canyon (scheinbar aufgrund des großen Servicenachfrage) inzwischen anbietet, die Kettenstreben einzeln zu verschicken. Hoffe, das bleibt so. Wäre für die Selberschrauber mit passender Rahmenfarbe zumindest sinnvoll.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2020)

sandRound schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach hier geschrieben, bietet Canyon an mir neue Kettenstreben zu senden. Fände ich auch völlig in Ordnung.



Wohnst Du in Deutschland ? Canyon verschickt schon seit Jahren keine Kettenstreben mehr innerhalb Deutschlands. Nur noch ins Ausland weil. Das ist hier ein ganz großes Thema und wird heiß diskutiert..


----------



## solo010 (27. Mai 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Wohnst Du in Deutschland ? Canyon verschickt schon seit Jahren keine Kettenstreben mehr innerhalb Deutschlands. Nur noch ins Ausland weil. Das ist hier ein ganz großes Thema und wird heiß diskutiert..



Das stimmt leider so nicht. Hatte vergangenes Jahr meine auch zugeschickt bekommen um lange Wartezeiten zu vermeiden.


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider so nicht. Hatte vergangenes Jahr meine auch zugeschickt bekommen um lange Wartezeiten zu vermeiden.



OK. Spannend und gut wissen.


----------



## __Lukas__ (27. Mai 2020)

Meine war auch vor ca einem Jahr gerissen und ich habe auch eine zugesendet bekommen.


----------



## __Flo__ (27. Mai 2020)

Kommt das eigentlich bei den Alu Modellen auch vor?  Und wurde das beim 2020er behoben das diese kaputt gehen?


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (27. Mai 2020)

Alle Spectral-Modelle mit Al-Hinterbauten waren/sind möglicherweise betroffen.
Von den 2020er-Modellen ist mir noch kein Fall bekannt. Allerdings heißt das überhaupt nichts, schließlich sind diese noch nicht so lang beim Kunden und die Konstruktion hat sich im Vergleich zu den 2018/19-Modellen meines Wissens nach nicht grundlegend verändert.
Ob Canyon inzwischen die Fertigungsqualität seines Rahmenbauers besser monitort, wird dir hier vermutlich keiner sagen können 
Kann sein, rechnen würde ich damit nicht. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist der Hinterbau und hier ganz besonders die Kettenstreben der potentielle Schwachpunkt des Spectral.

Gruß


----------



## __Flo__ (27. Mai 2020)

Ok danke für die Antwort ich hoffe mal das mir das nicht passiert ?


----------



## Skydive93 (27. Mai 2020)

sind die kettenstreben eigentlich baugleich über die größen?


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (27. Mai 2020)

Sie sind zumindest immer gleich lang (430mm) - demnach geh ich mal davon aus.
Bitte um Korrektur, falls ich da falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## Soulslide (28. Mai 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Kommt das eigentlich bei den Alu Modellen auch vor? Und wurde das beim 2020er behoben das diese kaputt gehen?


Ich meine gehört zu haben das so ab August 2018 eine Neuerung der Strebe stattfand.
Wurde doppelt geschweißt oder ähnlich.
Es gibt einer Kennung auf der Strebe,
3A oder 3L oder A3. Schau mal nach steht irgendwo unten drunter.  Aber seit August wurde nichts erneuert.  Die Strebe bei dir sandRound scheint aber schon den letzten Baustand zu sein.  Also von daher denke ich das je nach Fahrweise und Fahrergewicht, es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis diese den Geist aufgibt.
@sandRound, wie schwer bist du und was machst du mit dem Bike,  große Sprünge und viel Bikeparks oder eher gemütlich die Trails  runter fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (28. Mai 2020)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Sie sind zumindest immer gleich lang (430mm) - demnach geh ich mal davon aus.
> Bitte um Korrektur, falls ich da falsch liegen sollte.


Solltest recht haben habe gerade nochmals die Geometriedaten des Rades angeschaut,  alle 430mm lang


----------



## yannick99s (28. Mai 2020)

Servus!!!

Ich hab mir heute das Spectral CF8.0 bestellt!! Kann es kaum erwarten und bin sehr gespannt!
Customer Exp. bei Canyon war okay. Recht lange hat man auf eine Antwort gewartet - aber nun gut schieben wirs einfach mal auf Corona.

Wie verhält sich das 2020 Modell im Uphill ?
Der Test im MtB-Magazin beschreibt es ja als zäh und schwer. Dafür im DH eine Macht. Wer hat denn mit dem Spectral CF8 2020 hier bereits Erfahrungen  machen können?
Freu mich jedenfalls mega auf das Bike und darauf den Rabenkopfsattel mit einem Fully zu fahren! (Kochl a. See).

mfg Yannick


----------



## el martn (28. Mai 2020)

Hey Yannick, Glückwunsch. 

Ich habe bei meinem CF8 die kompletten Laufräder getauscht. Alles für sich tolle Teile, aber in der Summe viel zu schwer, ein richtiger Klotz am Berg!
Auch ein absolutes no go für mich waren die 6-Loch Bremsscheiben. Bei einem (fast) reinen Shimano XT Rad geht das nicht.
Was nach dem Wiegen auch nicht mehr ans Rad kam, waren Lenker und Vorbau! 405 Gramm für die Lenkstange ist ne Ansage...

Jetzt passt es sehr gut. Macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (28. Mai 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> Hey Yannick, Glückwunsch.
> 
> Ich habe bei meinem CF8 die kompletten Laufräder getauscht. Alles für sich tolle Teile, aber in der Summe viel zu schwer, ein richtiger Klotz am Berg!
> Auch ein absolutes no go für mich waren die 6-Loch Bremsscheiben. Bei einem (fast) reinen Shimano XT Rad geht das nicht.
> ...



Und bei wieivel kg bist du jetzt?


----------



## yannick99s (28. Mai 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> Hey Yannick, Glückwunsch.
> 
> Ich habe bei meinem CF8 die kompletten Laufräder getauscht. Alles für sich tolle Teile, aber in der Summe viel zu schwer, ein richtiger Klotz am Berg!
> Auch ein absolutes no go für mich waren die 6-Loch Bremsscheiben. Bei einem (fast) reinen Shimano XT Rad geht das nicht.
> ...



Hi! 
Einen neuen LRS (Carbon?) muss ich aus finanzieller Sicht erstmal vertagen  3499€ waren dann doch erstmal genug. Ich hab aber bereits an nen Renthal Fat Bar(Carbon) gedacht. 
Ich mein solangs irgendwie den Berg hochgeht, find ichs jetzt nicht schlimm.No pain no gain!  Minuten hin oder her. Aber der Tipp mit der Bremsscheibe ist aufjedenfall notiert! Danke


----------



## el martn (28. Mai 2020)

Chrisbuzzin schrieb:


> Und bei wieivel kg bist du jetzt?


0,1 Tonnen


----------



## el martn (28. Mai 2020)

yannick99s schrieb:


> Hi!
> Einen neuen LRS (Carbon?) muss ich aus finanzieller Sicht erstmal vertagen  3499€ waren dann doch erstmal genug. Ich hab aber bereits an nen Renthal Fat Bar(Carbon) gedacht.
> Ich mein solangs irgendwie den Berg hochgeht, find ichs jetzt nicht schlimm.No pain no gain!  Minuten hin oder her. Aber der Tipp mit der Bremsscheibe ist aufjedenfall notiert! Danke



Carbon muss nicht sein. Vernünftige Felgenbreite, die richtigen Speichen an der passenden Stelle und schicke Naben sind gleich mal 200 Gramm und dann noch die Schlappen tauschen...schon sind 400 Rotation Masse gespart.


----------



## Soulslide (28. Mai 2020)

Leute ob ich mit 13 oder 14 kg den Berg hoch fahre ist mir persönlich schnuppe.
Das ist aber meiner persönlichen Meinung,  wer ungedingt 100g plus  einsparen möchte,  kann dafür gerne mehr Geld ausgeben.  
Ich komme mir meinem AL 6.0 ca. 14.5kg überall  hoch und das sogar ohne große Probleme.....
Euch allen viel Spaß beim Gramm einsparen. 
Ich hoffe ihr wiegt selber nicht mehr all 80kg ?????


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich komme mir meinem AL 6.0 ca. 14.5kg überall  hoch und das sogar ohne große Probleme.....



Wenn man im Schritttempo hochfährt haste Recht. Aber Freitags hochfahren um Sonntags die Trails runterzukommen ist .... ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (28. Mai 2020)

Ich   denke nicht dass es bei mir der Fall ist , aber bei dem ein oder anderen eventuell. Wobei ist doch auch egal ist ob man fünf Minuten früher oder später oben am Berg ist hauptsache man hat Spaß und fühlt sich einigermaßen wohl wenn man oben ankommt. Daher halte ich es für ziemlich sinnlos so viel Geld für 500 g auszugeben.
Aber einige brauchen es ja und zum Glück lebt die Wirtschaft genau davon....
Ich sehe Leute mit den tollsten Bikes,  nicht nur Mtbs sondern alles andere auch, bei mehr als 50% der Leute denke ich ist es sinnvoller auch nur 1kg abzunehmen bevor man auch nur 1g weniger an sein Rad umbaut. Aber wie schon oben gesagt, das ist meiner persönlichen Meinung.  Und wer es hat der hat es und kann sich viele schöne leichtere und auch bessererTeile kaufen.

in diesem Sinne.....
Gruß Soul...


----------



## sandRound (28. Mai 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Wohnst Du in Deutschland ? Canyon verschickt schon seit Jahren keine Kettenstreben mehr innerhalb Deutschlands. Nur noch ins Ausland weil. Das ist hier ein ganz großes Thema und wird heiß diskutiert..


Wohne in der Schweiz...


----------



## sandRound (28. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich meine gehört zu haben das so ab August 2018 eine Neuerung der Strebe stattfand.
> Wurde doppelt geschweißt oder ähnlich.
> Es gibt einer Kennung auf der Strebe,
> 3A oder 3L oder A3. Schau mal nach steht irgendwo unten drunter.  Aber seit August wurde nichts erneuert.  Die Strebe bei dir sandRound scheint aber schon den letzten Baustand zu sein.  Also von daher denke ich das je nach Fahrweise und Fahrergewicht, es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis diese den Geist aufgibt.
> @sandRound, wie schwer bist du und was machst du mit dem Bike,  große Sprünge und viel Bikeparks oder eher gemütlich die Trails  runter fahren.


Bin keine 70kg und fahre mehrheitlich einfache trails. Ca. 2x im jahr bike park aber da nix mit grossen sprüngen. Würzlig darfs aber schon sein


----------



## yannick99s (28. Mai 2020)

sehe ich auch so! Ich will auch erstmal nichts großartig ändern.Evtl. wie gesagt n neuen Lenker aber nicht wegen dem Gewicht. Mir gehts auch nicht wirklich darum der erste am Gipfel zu sein, sondern primär darum, dass ich damit auch mal paar Höhenmeter am Stück kurbeln kann ohne abzunippeln. Ich bin 174/72kg und seh mich selbst als sehr fit und mir taugts wenns bisschen anstrengender wird und man sich die HM erkämpfen muss um zu ballern. Wie schauts generell mit den Pneus aus ? Was fahrt ihr da ? Bzw wie machen sich die Maxxis Minion DHR 2 ?


----------



## Skydive93 (29. Mai 2020)

yannick99s schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so! Ich will auch erstmal nichts großartig ändern.Evtl. wie gesagt n neuen Lenker aber nicht wegen dem Gewicht. Mir gehts auch nicht wirklich darum der erste am Gipfel zu sein, sondern primär darum, dass ich damit auch mal paar Höhenmeter am Stück kurbeln kann ohne abzunippeln. Ich bin 174/72kg und seh mich selbst als sehr fit und mir taugts wenns bisschen anstrengender wird und man sich die HM erkämpfen muss um zu ballern. Wie schauts generell mit den Pneus aus ? Was fahrt ihr da ? Bzw wie machen sich die Maxxis Minion DHR 2 ?


in meinen augen sehr gut vorne. müsste der maxxgrip sein oder?
hinten eigentlich auch aber rollt natürlich evtl minimal schlechter. ich lieb den grip hinten und an den rollwiderstand gewöhnt man sich


----------



## CoilRocks (29. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich meine gehört zu haben das so ab August 2018 eine Neuerung der Strebe stattfand.
> Wurde doppelt geschweißt oder ähnlich.
> Es gibt einer Kennung auf der Strebe,
> 3A oder 3L oder A3. Schau mal nach steht irgendwo unten drunter.  Aber seit August wurde nichts erneuert.  Die Strebe bei dir sandRound scheint aber schon den letzten Baustand zu sein.  Also von daher denke ich das je nach Fahrweise und Fahrergewicht, es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis diese den Geist aufgibt.
> @sandRound, wie schwer bist du und was machst du mit dem Bike,  große Sprünge und viel Bikeparks oder eher gemütlich die Trails  runter fahren.



Ja, das habe ich auch mal irgendwo gelesen: Ab Ende 2018 gab es irgendwelche Änderungen an der Strebe. Wir haben auch ein 9.0 Pro in forest/flare aber von Anfang 2019 und bislang absolut keine Probleme an der Strebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (29. Mai 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Wobei ist doch auch egal ist ob man fünf Minuten früher oder später oben am Berg ist Hauptsache man hat Spaß und fühlt sich einigermaßen wohl wenn man oben ankommt.
> Gruß Soul...



AL kein CF, konnte mir nicht mehr leisten.
Nun was soll ich sagen, der Hobel ist nicht gerade leicht und wenn man dann noch mit einer Sportfördergruppe auf E-Bike, Carbonhobeln, und Leichtbaumopeds unterwegs ist kommt man an seine Grenzen wenn man den Speed mitgeht.
Dazu kommt noch, es ist schon genügend Gewicht vorhanden, welches sich dann noch auf das Bike setzt.
Somit komme ich mit einem 2. LRS perfekt klar.
Mit Geduld und Spucke, wie mit Muskelaufbautraining für die Waden, geht es auf 2.6er Schwalbe Magic Mary und Hans Dampf de Berg in aller Ruhe hinauf. 
Sobald es dann aber, 
also man sieht die Spitze,
die Beine können schon die Entlastung spüren,
das Vorderrad kommt an der Kuppe an,
der Finger an der Schaltung hat schon gezuckt und muss in die nächsten Gänge drücken,
das Hinterrad hört schon das Klackern des Freilauf,
abwärts geht, dann ist alles egal, wie lange, wie schwer oder steil es hinauf ging,
dann rollt das Spectral in seinem Element.

So dann mal Tourenfähigkeit an,
andere Bereifung, de Nobby in 2,6 vorne und ein 2,35er hinten, dann geht das Spectral auch gut mit der Sportfördergruppe, es rollt viel angenehmer den Berg hinauf und hinab ist es immer noch ein tolles Bike.

Für mich ist das der perfekte Mix.
Bei mir zählt, der Spaß am fahren und wenn man mithalten muss mit dem abfahrtslastigen Prügel, dann halt paar schmalere Reifen.
Oben komm ich an, Gewicht sparen....muss ich wenn an mir.
Somit viel Spaß allen.


----------



## el martn (29. Mai 2020)

yannick99s schrieb:


> Servus!!!
> 
> Ich hab mir heute das Spectral CF8.0 bestellt!! Kann es kaum erwarten und bin sehr gespannt!
> Customer Exp. bei Canyon war okay. Recht lange hat man auf eine Antwort gewartet - aber nun gut schieben wirs einfach mal auf Corona.
> ...



Eins hatte ich noch vergessen, den hässlichen FOX Remote am Lenker wurde durch SL-MT800-IL von Shimano ersetzt.  Sieht schöner aus und passt besser zur Brems/Schaltkombi.


----------



## Monsieur87 (8. Juni 2020)

Servus, weiß jemand was Canyon für ne neue Kettenstrebe berechnet? Grüße


----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2020)

Du kannst bei Canyon keine einzelne Kettenstrebe kaufen.


----------



## -Bastian (8. Juni 2020)

Seit gut einem Monat stolzer Besitzer des Spectral CF 8.0. bin eigentlich zufrieden, einziger Kritikpunkt - der Sattel ist ne Katastrophe oder bin ich hier zu empfindlich? Wie sieht die Erfahrung der anderen Spectral 2020 Besitzer aus? 

In dem Enduro MTB Magazin stand, dass der Vorbau bzw. die Spacer getauscht werden sollten. Habe ich glatt gemacht, aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder geändert. Fährt das von dem Magazin empfohlen Setup jemand?

Grüße & schönen Montag

p.s. @uphill
Ich bin angenehm überrascht. Das Fahrwerk ist nach meiner Wahrnehmung der Kracher gerade wenn’s den Berg hinauf geht. Stelle es zwar meist auf „bockhart“ wenn’s nach oben geht, aber wirklich nötig scheint mir das nicht zu sein.
klar, es hält nicht mit meinem Lux mit, aber das hätte ich auch nicht wirklich erwartet ;-)


----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2020)

Jeder Popo ist anders, daher mußt Du einfach probieren welcher Sattel zu Dir pers. am Besten paßt. Da muß man einfach austesten.

Nur weil in einem Magazin etwas steht, heißt es noch lange nicht dass es für alle Biker gleichermaßen passend und korrekt ist. Da sieht man mal wieder wieviel so ein Test wert ist. Jeder hat eben ein anderes Empfinden auf seinem Fahrrad.


----------



## Monsieur87 (8. Juni 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Du kannst bei Canyon keine einzelne Kettenstrebe kaufen.


Dann halt den ganzen Hinterbau oder geht auch nicht?


----------



## Monsieur87 (8. Juni 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Jeder Popo ist anders, daher mußt Du einfach probieren welcher Sattel zu Dir pers. am Besten paßt. Da muß man einfach austesten.
> 
> Nur weil in einem Magazin etwas steht, heißt es noch lange nicht dass es für alle Biker gleichermaßen passend und korrekt ist. Da sieht man mal wieder wieviel so ein Test wert ist. Jeder hat eben ein anderes Empfinden auf seinem Fahrrad.


Genau, ist stark subjektiv. Ich persönlich kann dir den SQ Lab 611 Ergo Wave empfehlen. Fahr ich sogar ohne Polsterhose. Einige Bekannte haben den Sattel schon Probe gefahren (wenn auch nur kurz) und sich den Sattel daraufhin gekauft.


----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2020)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Dann halt den ganzen Hinterbau oder geht auch nicht?



Nein, Du kannst keine Rahmenteile bei Canyon kaufen. Entweder Du kaufst einen Komplettrahmen wie er auf der Homepage angeboten wird, oder es wird im Zuge eines Defekts (z.B. Riss) etwas getauscht (Crash Replacement, Garantie, Gewährleistung) was dann zum Teil Geld kostet.


----------



## Skydive93 (8. Juni 2020)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Genau, ist stark subjektiv. Ich persönlich kann dir den SQ Lab 611 Ergo Wave empfehlen. Fahr ich sogar ohne Polsterhose. Einige Bekannte haben den Sattel schon Probe gefahren (wenn auch nur kurz) und sich den Sattel daraufhin gekauft.



hab den 60x ergo wave. nicht schlecht aber nach 20km dauerhaft im sattel muss ich ich für paar meter mal aufstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakami (9. Juni 2020)

hab einen sqlab ergo lux auf einem anderen rad. mag den nicht so sehr. ergo wave wäre wohl eine bessere wahl gewesen. auf meinem spectral hab ich einen ergon sm comp, der mir sehr gut gefällt. passt auch zu den ergon ge1 griffen, die ich drauf hab...


----------



## andi82 (9. Juni 2020)

Hi Leute,

hatte 2 Seiten zuvor nach euren Erfahrungen / Kaufargumente bzgl. Canyon / Spectral gefragt.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Habe am letzten Freitag das Spectral CF 8.0 bestellt.
Heute dann die Info erhalten, dass es bereits eine Woche früher geliefert wird (bereits kommende Woche  )

Jetzt mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Ich würde gerne direkt auf tubeless umrüsten. Hab aktuell wieder mal ne Serie von snake bites und hab das Thema endgültig satt !

Die Felgen bzw. die Reifen sind ja bereits tubeless ready. Ist in den Felgen bereits das korrekte Felgenband verklebt?
Welche Ventile könnt ihr empfehlen?
Die orig. DT Swiss oder eher andere wie Schwalbe? Reichen die 32mm von DT Swiss aus oder lieber auf 40mm + ?!


----------



## -Bastian (9. Juni 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hatte 2 Seiten zuvor nach euren Erfahrungen / Kaufargumente bzgl. Canyon / Spectral gefragt.
> 
> ...



herzlichen Glückwunsch - tolles Bike und willkommen im Club.
Ich habe es aus dem Karton ausgepackt und gleich auf tubeless umgebastelt. Felgenband etc. hat gepasst und im Gegensatz zum Lux - da habe ich es erst Monate später umgerüstet - hat es super funktioniert. Milch hatte ich noch die von Stans (oder so) als Restbestand. Ventile habe ich von Muc-Off verbaut, keine Ahnung ob die gut sind, die tun was sie sollen und ich wollte zu den Pedalen passende rote Ventile. Am Lux tun sie auch was sie sollen, sind aber wahrscheinlich eigentlich viel zu teuer


----------



## Monsieur87 (10. Juni 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hatte 2 Seiten zuvor nach euren Erfahrungen / Kaufargumente bzgl. Canyon / Spectral gefragt.
> 
> ...


Habe bisher die originalen DT Swiss Ventile und die Eigenmarke von Bike Components gehabt. Funktioniert alles problemlos. Muc Off hatte ich nem Bekannten verbaut, die machen einen sehr wertigen Eindruck.
Milch fand ich die von Muc Off bisher am besten. Fahre aktuell Stans und die Reifenwände insbesondere bei Maxxis haben seither immer feuchte Stellen. Wird das Ammoniak sein...


----------



## LangweiligerTyp (10. Juni 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hatte 2 Seiten zuvor nach euren Erfahrungen / Kaufargumente bzgl. Canyon / Spectral gefragt.
> 
> ...



Band ist schon drin. Habe die DT Swiss Ventile in 32mm verbaut. Die Maxxis Reifen konnte ich ohne Probleme mit ner normalen Standpumpe tubeless aufpumpen. Sie hielten die Luft auch ohne Milch. Habe dann 80-90ml Conti-Milch rein gemacht. Keine feuchten Stellen an den Flanken, alles dicht. Dir viel Spaß mit dem Spectral!


----------



## andi82 (10. Juni 2020)

LangweiligerTyp schrieb:


> Band ist schon drin. Habe die DT Swiss Ventile in 32mm verbaut. Die Maxxis Reifen konnte ich ohne Probleme mit ner normalen Standpumpe tubeless aufpumpen. Sie hielten die Luft auch ohne Milch. Habe dann 80-90ml Conti-Milch rein gemacht. Keine feuchten Stellen an den Flanken, alles dicht. Dir viel Spaß mit dem Spectral!



Top, danke euch!
Kannst du mir mal ein Bild machen, wie die 32mm aussehen?
An meinem Stumpi kommen die 40mm AV Ventile total kurz rüber wegen den Mavic Felgen.
Btw. Canyon hatte sogar heute schon versendet. Die Vorfreude steigt 
Brauch jetzt dann nur noch neue Pedale


----------



## surfer100 (10. Juni 2020)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Servus, weiß jemand was Canyon für ne neue Kettenstrebe berechnet? Grüße


Wenn ich meine Service-Rechnung richtig verstehe berechnet Canyon 100 Eur für ne Al-Kettenstrebe + 100 Eur für die Montage in Koblenz + Mwst.


----------



## LangweiligerTyp (11. Juni 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal ein Bild machen, wie die 32mm aussehen?








Kaufst du die Felgen separat, packt DT Swiss standardmäßig die 32er Ventile als Zubehör dazu. Das Rad kommt jedoch ohne die Ventile.


----------



## andi82 (11. Juni 2020)

vielen Dank!

Hab jetzt oft gelesen, dass auch mal welche von Canyon beiliegen?!
Aber 32mm sind ausreichend lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (11. Juni 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> vielen Dank!
> 
> Hab jetzt oft gelesen, dass auch mal welche von Canyon beiliegen?!



Das war mal. Seit zwei (?) Jahren nicht mehr...Sparmaßnahmen....


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

heut vor der Tour am AL 7.0 2018 vom Kumpel gesehen. Scheint wohl der bekannte Riß in der Schweißnaht zu sein. Oder? ? 

Sicherheitshalber heute die Tour nicht gemacht. Feedback welcome... 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## washi (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe es gerade noch geschafft im April ein Spectral AL6.0 in L zu ergattern, vor einer Woche ist es gekommen. Ich muss sagen dass ich recht zufrieden bin, allerdings ist mir etwas an der geschweißten Dämpferaufnahme aufgefallen. Die Aufnahme ist nicht mittig auf das Unterrohr angebracht, sitzt mehr an der linken Kante, und hat eine minimale Rotation nach links, ist also nicht parallel zum Rohr, zumindest macht es den Anschein. Den DPX2 habe ich ausgemessen und geprüft ob er schräg sitzt, konnte sich nicht bestätigen. Meine Sorge ist dass die Torsion den Dämpfer über die Zeit zerstören könnte, ich kenne allerdings nicht das Lagerspiel in der Buchse, und welche Toleranz einzuhalten ist. Hat jemand von euch ebenfalls eine nicht mittig angeschweißte Aufnahme an einem Spectral AL oder am Neuron AL gesehen?

Gruß
Washi


----------



## skreetzh1dda (11. Juni 2020)

surfer100 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Service-Rechnung richtig verstehe berechnet Canyon 100 Eur für ne Al-Kettenstrebe + 100 Eur für die Montage in Koblenz + Mwst.


gibt's die streben einzeln im crashfall?


----------



## filiale (11. Juni 2020)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> gibt's die streben einzeln im crashfall?



Nein. Das Thema wurde hier auch schon x fach behandelt.


----------



## sunabsolute (12. Juni 2020)

washi schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ebenfalls eine nicht mittig angeschweißte Aufnahme an einem Spectral AL oder am Neuron AL gesehen?


Mit Alu kann ich Dir nicht dienen, aber im CF sitzt die Aufnahme absolut mittig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBadaBoom (12. Juni 2020)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> Mit Alu kann ich Dir nicht dienen, aber im CF sitzt die Aufnahme absolut mittig...


Bei mir am 2019er Alu ist sie auch mittig. Sieht echt schief aus, würde da auf jeden Fall auf Canyon zugehen...


----------



## washi (16. Juni 2020)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> Mit Alu kann ich Dir nicht dienen, aber im CF sitzt die Aufnahme absolut mittig...



Hi,
die Formen in denen das Carbon gehärtet wird sind ja cnc bearbeitet, da sollte es keinen Versatz geben...


----------



## washi (16. Juni 2020)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Bei mir am 2019er Alu ist sie auch mittig. Sieht echt schief aus, würde da auf jeden Fall auf Canyon zugehen...



Habe es moniert, auch wenn die Rahmen in Taiwan zusammengeschustert werden, sollte doch zumindest die QC bei Canyon so etwas aussortieren... Cannondale und Co lassen ja auch nicht mehr in den USA produzieren, und trotzdem sieht mein Rahmen vom Bad Boy 2011 aus wie aus dem Bilderbuch... schade!


----------



## nakami (16. Juni 2020)

Hey,
mein Hinterbau hat einen fetten Riss - Foto kommt später. Soll ich das Rad mit oder ohne Räder einschicken?


----------



## filiale (16. Juni 2020)

Wenn es schnelle gehen soll, nur dem Rahmen, ohne alles. Ansonsten baut Canyon das oftmals kostenpflichtig für ca. 150-250 Euro auf den neuen Rahmen um, dauert dann aber oftmals deutlich länger (Wochen).

Wenn Du nur die Rädern wegläßt, solltest Du auch das Schaltwerk abmachen, weil es beim Transport abgehen / verbiegen kann.


----------



## nakami (16. Juni 2020)

So, hier die Bilder. Heute beim Putzen einen fetten Riss am Hinterbau/Kettenstrebe entdeckt. Kann nicht sagen wie lange das schon sichtbar war. Ich öffne direkt ein Support-Ticket. Ärgerlich. Spectral CF 7.0 2019, im Oktober 2019 angekommen, ~800km gefahren. Zur Info, der Carbon-Anteil des CF 7.0 ist nur Vorderbau - der Hinterbau kommt aus Aluminium.


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (16. Juni 2020)

nakami schrieb:


> ...Spectral CF 7.0 2019, im Oktober 2019 angekommen, ~800km gefahren.



Ist das dann nicht sogar schon Modelljahr 2020 
Zeigt leider einmal mehr, dass Canyon beim Spectral das Problem mit den brechenden Kettenstreben immer noch nicht im Griff hat. Genau mittig durch die Schweißnaht...

Wünsche dir eine möglichst schnelle Abwicklung.

Gruß


----------



## nakami (16. Juni 2020)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Ist das dann nicht sogar schon Modelljahr 2020



Gehe davon aus, dass die 2020er Modelle den selben Rahmen haben. Bilder und Daten auf der Canyon-Website scheinen bzgl Rahmen übereinzustimmen.



Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Genau mittig durch die Schweißnaht...



Ja, beim 2018er Fauxpas war die empfindliche Stelle weiter hinten (wo keine Naht langführte) wenn man sich mal die Bilder in dem Thread hier anguckt...


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (16. Juni 2020)

Bei den mir bekannten Fällen sind Brüche der Schweißnaht in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Hauptlager (analog zu deinem Fall) als auch der antriebsseitigen Kettenstrebe (das von dir beschriebene "weiter hinten", mir fällt die genaue Bezeichnung aber gerade auch nicht ein...) aufgetreten. Auch bei letzterer Stelle befindet sich eine  Schweißnaht, diese ist nur mehr oder weniger gut nachgearbeitet...

EDIT 17.06.20: meinte das Kettenstreben Yoke / Chainstay Yoke (tolles denglisch   ) - wie wird das richtig auf deutsch bezeichnet?

Ob 2020-Modell oder älter ist eigentlich wurscht. Die Schwinge hat sich baulich nicht verändert. Hatte nur die Hoffnung, dass die Qualitätskontrolle sich nach den ersten Jahreschargen  und dem Rückruf in den USA etwas gebessert hat (daher die Frage nach dem Modelljahr). Dem scheint aber nicht so - Schade!

Gruß


----------



## Skydive93 (17. Juni 2020)

Servus zusammen,

hatte heute beim spectral meiner freundin plötzlich ein eierndes hinterrad entdeckt. Ursache war, dass sich die Steckachse einfach um ca 5mm gelockert hatte, was zur Folge hatte, dass der ganze Hinterbau schwabblig war. Hoffe, dass dadurch nichts  passiert ist...

Nach der losen Hauptlagerschraube jetzt das 2. ding das sich plötzlich selbstständig macht... 
Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wenn ja, was half dagegen? 
Kann ja schlecht die steckachse mit loctite einkleben ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (17. Juni 2020)

Weiß jemand, welche Lager in den Horst Link gehören? Meine sind antriebsseitig durch. Bei Canyon sind derzeit nur welche für das Spectral:ON gelistet, ich möchte aber ohnehin Lager von Enduro Bearings verbauen.
Und eine gute Anleitung zum Tausch der Lager wäre hilfreich...


----------



## .jan (17. Juni 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Nach der losen Hauptlagerschraube jetzt das 2. ding das sich plötzlich selbstständig macht...
> Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wenn ja, was half dagegen?
> Kann ja schlecht die steckachse mit loctite einkleben ....



Dass irgendwelche Schraubverbindungen nicht richtig fest sind, liest man quer durch den Thread immer wieder. Bei meinem ist bislang zum Glück alles so fest, wie es sein soll. Die Quick Axle hatte sich bei mir anfangs allerdings auch mal gelockert. Festgezogen, dananch war Ruhe. Ich habe allerdings irgendwann auf eine Schraubachse von Syntace gewechselt, die ziehe ich jetzt mit einem definierten Drehmoment an und gut ist.


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (17. Juni 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> hatte heute beim spectral meiner freundin plötzlich ein eierndes hinterrad entdeckt. Ursache war, dass sich die Steckachse einfach um ca 5mm gelockert hatte, was zur Folge hatte, dass der ganze Hinterbau schwabblig war. Hoffe, dass dadurch nichts  passiert ist...
> 
> ...



Bei der DT Swiss-Steckachse hatte ich mal einen Wert von 15Nm gefunden (alle Angaben ohne Gewähr). Das ist aber schon arg...
Ich habe die hintere Steckachse (2020er Al 6.0 DT Swiss - keine Canyon Quixle) mit einem guten Drehmomentschlüssel mit passendem Messbereich mit 12 bis 13Nm angezogen. Vorher das Gewinde und Konussitz noch vom Fett befreit - Hält.
Wer unbedingt Montagefett verwenden will: *kein* druckfestes Fett verwenden und maximal etwas das Gewinde bestreichen - *nicht* den Konussitz der Achse fetten! Ich empfehle das Fetten an diesen Kontaktstellen nicht. Regelmäßige Kontrolle ist aber nach wie vor Pflicht.

Sich lösende Steckachsen sind leider immer mal wieder ein Problem, allerdings bei allen Herstellern. Das ist aber ein Thema, was mit regelmäßiger Wartung und korrekter Montage meist in den Griff zu bekommen ist.

Gruß


----------



## Netzisto (17. Juni 2020)

Hi zusammen,
mein Spectral CF 8 kam gestern an. Was mich etwas wundert: im Leerlauf ist nahezu kein "Rattern" zu hören. In diversten Youtube-Spectral-Videos rasselt es immer ordentlich. 
Wie ist es bei euren Modellen?


----------



## -Bastian (17. Juni 2020)

Netzisto schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> mein Spectral CF 8 kam gestern an. Was mich etwas wundert: im Leerlauf ist nahezu kein "Rattern" zu hören. In diversten Youtube-Spectral-Videos rasselt es immer ordentlich.
> Wie ist es bei euren Modellen?


Der XT Freilauf ist leise


----------



## nakami (17. Juni 2020)

Netzisto schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> mein Spectral CF 8 kam gestern an. Was mich etwas wundert: im Leerlauf ist nahezu kein "Rattern" zu hören. In diversten Youtube-Spectral-Videos rasselt es immer ordentlich.
> Wie ist es bei euren Modellen?



Ohne das Modell direkt zu kennen:

Lautstärke vom Freilauf kann mit der Menge an Fett bei den Zähnen verringert bzw erhöht werden 




Weiß nicht, ob das Canyon auch macht, aber manche Hersteller verwenden manchmal wechselnde Teile sofern sie als gleichwertig gelten


----------



## killerale555 (18. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag , mein Spectral Al 6.0 wurde im Mai 2019 gekauft.
Ist es denn auch von der instabilen Kettenstrebe betroffen ? 

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (18. Juni 2020)

killerale555 schrieb:


> Guten Tag , mein Spectral Al 6.0 wurde im Mai 2019 gekauft.
> Ist es denn auch von der instabilen Kettenstrebe betroffen ?
> 
> Gruß



Ein Bruch der Kettenstreben gab es scheinbar bisher in jedem Modelljahr bei einigen Bikes. D.h. aber nicht, dass du definitiv mit einem Schaden rechnen musst.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (18. Juni 2020)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Ein Bruch der Kettenstreben gab es scheinbar bisher in jedem Modelljahr bei einigen Bikes. D.h. aber nicht, dass du definitiv mit einem Schaden rechnen musst.


Absolut. Eigentlich gibt es das bei allen Bikes von allen Herstellern. Kettenstreben sind insbesondere bei Drops und Sprüngen stark beansprucht.
Mit beim Spectral gab es das beim 2018er hat durch Qualitätsprobleme Extrem - soweit, dass es in der USA zu einem Rückruf führte.
Seiter sollte es sich eigentlich im "üblichen Rahmen" bewegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Flo__ (18. Juni 2020)

Meine Gabel knackt beim einfedern mein bike ist aber erst 4 Monate alt. Bringt es etwas die Gabel raus zu machen und alles zu fetten? Spectral Al 5.0 2020


----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Meine Gabel knackt beim einfedern mein bike ist aber erst 4 Monate alt. Bringt es etwas die Gabel raus zu machen und alles zu fetten? Spectral Al 5.0 2020



Das können wir vom Schreibtisch aus schlecht beurteilen. Eventuell ist auch nur der Steuersatz lose weil er sich gesetzt hat. Oder es knackt am Lenker / Vorbau. Erstmal den Steuersatz nachziehen. Wenns weiter knackt, hilft nur zerlegen.


----------



## nakami (19. Juni 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Meine Gabel knackt beim einfedern mein bike ist aber erst 4 Monate alt. Bringt es etwas die Gabel raus zu machen und alles zu fetten? Spectral Al 5.0 2020



100% sicher, dass es die Gabel ist? Ich hatte mal bei einem anderen Rad den Verdacht auf Geräusche aus der Gabel, aber dann war's doch der Sattel der Dreck an der Verschraubung hatte. Irre, wie sehr man sich täuschen kann. Andererseits können sich (eher bei Fox-Modellen) die Gabel-Beine leicht aus der Krone (also da wo sie zusammenkommen) lösen. Das ist anscheinend meistens nicht kritisch, aber nervt halt.

Bevor ich das Problem beim Sattel gefunden hatte, hab ich nach Gabel-Problemen gesucht und dieses Video gefunden. Da hat der Typ genau zuvor genanntes Problem mit der Krone und schlägt als Fix Loctite vor.


----------



## __Flo__ (19. Juni 2020)

Danke euch 2 werde natürlich zuerst versuchen die schreiben nachzuziehen. Wenns dann nicht geht erstmal das mit dem Sattel probieren und sonst hilft leider wirklich nur Steuersatz zerlegen. Sieht aber auch nicht so schwer aus eher nach ein wenig Zeit


----------



## Dosenschreck (20. Juni 2020)

Netzisto schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> mein Spectral CF 8 kam gestern an. Was mich etwas wundert: im Leerlauf ist nahezu kein "Rattern" zu hören. In diversten Youtube-Spectral-Videos rasselt es immer ordentlich.
> Wie ist es bei euren Modellen?



Hi, ich habe seit knapp 2 Monaten das gleiche Modell und habe mich anfangs ebenfalls gewundert. Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an; es scheint komplett normal zu sein. 
Der Freilauf wird nach der Zeit etwas lauter, wenn du damit ein paar Touren gefahren bist.

LG


----------



## el martn (20. Juni 2020)

Einfach das Fett im Freilauf (Zahnscheiben) entfernen und schon ist es lauter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (23. Juni 2020)

Hey Leute,

hab seit gut 2 Wochen mein CF 8.0 erhalten. Lieferzeit war top! Eine Woche von Bestellung bis Lieferung!

Ich habe 3 kleine Fragen an euch 

1. In meinem Tool-Case waren 2 so kleine Gummi-Pfropfen dabei mit Gewinde.
Sind wohl als Ersatz gedacht für die Böhrungen des Getränkehalters usw.






Kommt ein solcher Pfropfen auch an die Inbusschraube der Sattelklemme? Weil da war keine Abdeckung drauf wie oft zu sehen.
Beim Reindrücken würde dann halt das Gewinde kaputt gehen...

2. Ölrückstände auf Bremsscheibe:
Auf der Bremsscheibe am VR muss ganz leicht Öl gewesen sein (habs nicht gemerkt bei der Montage).
Bremsleistung vorne mies. HR bombe.
Alles mit Spiritus gereinigt, eingebaut -> nix. Beläge von HR zu VR getauscht = Fehler wandert mit.

Hab Canyon jetzt man angeschrieben wie man mit sowas umgeht. Sollte ja in einwandfreiem Zustand kommen... Sollte man meinen ;-)

3. Gummi-Tülle bei Sattelstütze:
Die Gummitülle soll ja das Eindringen von Schmutz usw. reduzieren / verhindert.
Wenn ich aber mitm Gartenschlauch das Bike abspritze und säubere läuft aus dem Rohr ganz schön Wasser nach !?
Normal? oder lieber gleich Bike aufm Kopf waschen!?


----------



## killerale555 (23. Juni 2020)

Nach 5 Fahrten hat sich meine Rahmenschraube gelöst und das Kunststoffteil kaputt gemacht.

Also muss man wohl trotz kleben öfter prüfen.


----------



## Ryker13 (24. Juni 2020)

killerale555 schrieb:


> Nach 5 Fahrten hat sich meine Rahmenschraube gelöst und das Kunststoffteil kaputt gemacht.
> 
> Also muss man wohl trotz kleben öfter prüfen.



Das ist auch meine Lieblingsschraube. Man bekommt sie fest wenn man das Gewinde entfettet und viel von dem blauen Schraubenkleber nutzt (erster Rahmen). Mich hats kollosal genervt darum ist millerweile der grüne, mittelfeste drauf. Bin gespannt ob ich den je wieder abbekomme  Hatte aber echt keinen Nerv mehr jetzt bei dem zweiten Rahmen da so rumzudoktorn ...


----------



## sunabsolute (24. Juni 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 kleine Fragen an euch


1: nein, dafür ist sie nicht gedacht. Die Stopfen sollen verhindern dass ohne Schrauben ein Loch im Rahmen ist und zb. Wasser oder Dreck eindringt. An der Sattelklemme ist ja immer eine Schraube drin.
2:  war bei mir genauso. Mega verölt frisch aus dem Karton. Bremsbelag war nicht mehr zu retten. Mit Canyon mehrfach telefoniert und gechattet.  Dann hatten sie mir zugesagt neue Beläge zu schicken. Die kamen aber nicht. Nach 2 Wochen habe ich mir neue Beläge geholt. Das war Oktober letzten Jahres. Bekommen hab ich sie von Canyon nie... Endkontrolle offensichtlich nicht vorhanden. Service setzten sechs... 
3: Ist normal. Staubschutz. Kein Wasserschutz. Wenn du das Rad auf dem Kopf wäscht ist das bestimmt nicht besser. Nach dem Waschen kurz auf den Kopf stellen. Das ergibt vielleicht Sinn.


----------



## sandRound (25. Juni 2020)

sandRound schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Habe an meinem 18er Spectral auch einen Riss in der Kettenstrebe entdeckt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1052229
> ...



Uptate für diejenigen die es interessiert.
Nach mehrmaligem hin und her schreiben mit Canyon haben wir nun eine, wie ich finde, gute Lösung gefunden.
Canyon schickt mir kostenlos einen kompletten Rahmen in schwarz zu. 
Zuerst muss ich jedoch meinen jetzigen Rahmen zersägen und Fotos als Beweis an Canyon senden.
Bin sehr froh, hat Canyon eingelenkt und nicht darauf beharrt nur die Kettenstreben in schwarz zu liefern.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## washi (25. Juni 2020)

sandRound schrieb:


> Uptate für diejenigen die es interessiert.
> Nach mehrmaligem hin und her schreiben mit Canyon haben wir nun eine, wie ich finde, gute Lösung gefunden.
> Canyon schickt mir kostenlos einen kompletten Rahmen in schwarz zu.
> Zuerst muss ich jedoch meinen jetzigen Rahmen zersägen und Fotos als Beweis an Canyon senden.
> ...



Coole Sache! Ich warte seit dem 13.6  auf eine Antwort wegen meiner versetzt und schräg angeschweißten Dämpferaufnahme... wie lange hast du den warten müssen? Ich habe schon Verständnis für längere Wartezeiten, aber 9 Werktage ist echt grenzwertig eine kleine Frage zu beantworten ob ich das Rad nach Koblenz vorbeibrigen kann oder nicht...


----------



## sandRound (25. Juni 2020)

washi schrieb:


> Coole Sache! Ich warte seit dem 13.6  auf eine Antwort wegen meiner versetzt und schräg angeschweißten Dämpferaufnahme... wie lange hast du den warten müssen? Ich habe schon Verständnis für längere Wartezeiten, aber 9 Werktage ist echt grenzwertig eine kleine Frage zu beantworten ob ich das Rad nach Koblenz vorbeibrigen kann oder nicht...



Jop. Sehr cool!
Also ich hab anfangs April das erste Mal wegen dem Riss mit Canyon geschrieben... 
die letzten paar Mails haben sie aber in "nur" 2 Wochen beantwortet. :S


----------



## nakami (25. Juni 2020)

nakami schrieb:


> So, hier die Bilder. Heute beim Putzen einen fetten Riss am Hinterbau/Kettenstrebe entdeckt.
> ...


Hab darauf auch noch keine Antwort vom Support bekommen...


----------



## sandRound (27. Juni 2020)

sandRound schrieb:


> Jop. Sehr cool!
> Also ich hab anfangs April das erste Mal wegen dem Riss mit Canyon geschrieben...
> die letzten paar Mails haben sie aber in "nur" 2 Wochen beantwortet. :S


Der Rahmen ist schon mal zersägt. Jetzt muss nur noch der neue kommen


----------



## CoilRocks (27. Juni 2020)

Der schöne Rahmen! Forest/Flare gehört für mich zu den besten Farben, die ich am Spectral kenne. Auf den Fotos kommt das oft überhaupt nicht rüber. Wir haben auch noch eines, hoffentlich hält die Strebe für immer.

Wen es interessiert: Das Grün kann man recht ordentlich mit RAL 6021 matt (blassgrün) ausbessern oder lackieren, für das Signalrotorange habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Vielleicht hat einer dafür noch einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (29. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen!

Mein Sohnemann kam gerade ganz aufgeregt mit seinem Spectral nach Hause und hat mir folgendes gezeigt:

Damit ist die Saison wohl erstmal zuende, der Alpencross geplatzt und das Gesicht lang.
Rad ist keine zwei Monate alt und der Junge wiegt keine 60 kg...

Canyon sollte wohl mal langsam den Rahmenzulieferer wechseln. 2018 das mit den Kettenstreben und vom aktuellen hört man auch schon öfter sowas in der Art.
Ich war eh schon geschockt, als ich diese riesen Nähte zum ersten Mal gesehen habe. Mein Tyee hingegen hat total filigrane Schweißnähte (die auch schon vier Jahre halten -

Ich erwarte das absolute Minimum vom Canyon-Service und hoffe insgeheim doch, positiv überrascht zu werden.

Oh Mann ...

Hoffe, euch allen bleibt sowas erspart!

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Juni 2020)

napstarr schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Mein Sohnemann kam gerade ganz aufgeregt mit seinem Spectral nach Hause und hat mir folgendes gezeigt:Anhang anzeigen 1074214
> 
> ...


Seltsamer Riss...von außen quer in die Schweißnaht ?


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (29. Juni 2020)

Servus Chris,

hilft dir nicht wirklich weiter, aber trotzdem mein Beileid.
Das ist wirklich ein Riss und kein Fehler in der Deckschicht?
Die Schwarzen Rahmen werden anodisiert, oder?

Eine gerissene Schweißnaht am Steuerrohr hatten wir am Spectral glaube ich noch nicht...

Hatte mal interessehalber vor kurzem in meinen alten Werkstofftechnikunterlagen gekramt. Eine mögliche Ursache für solche Risse direkt in der Schweißnaht sind ein ungenügend ausgeführte bzw. fehlerhafte Wärmebehandlung im Anschluss an den Schweißprozess (wurde im Forum auch schon mal diskutiert).
Eine sauber ausgeführte Wärmebehandlung ist aber imho für das Wiederherstellen hoher Festigkeitswerte der Schweißnaht bei 6061-Al-Legierungen relevant, da unmittelbar nach dem Schweißprozess die Zugfestigkeit der entstandenen Naht geringer ist, als die des Ausgangsmaterials.

Ob es das aber wirklich ist, ist reine Spekulation von mir. Auffällig sind bei Canyon aber schon immer die Risse direkt durch die Naht, ob an der Kettenstrebe oder wie bei deinem Sohn am Steuerrohr. Auch bei einem Canyon-Tauschrahmen muss man mit dem Risiko leben.

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du den Rahmen zeitnah ersetzt bekommt.

Gruß


----------



## napstarr (30. Juni 2020)

Mir kam der Riss auch erst seltsam vor, aber die Eloxalschicht reisst doch nicht ohne dass die Naht es auch tut ...?!



Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Seltsamer Riss...von außen quer in die Schweißnaht ?



Kommt nicht "von außen". Hab nochmal ein Bild, wo der Schutzsticker weggeklappt ist:


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (30. Juni 2020)

napstarr schrieb:


> Mir kam der Riss auch erst seltsam vor, aber die Eloxalschicht reisst doch nicht ohne dass die Naht es auch tut ...?!



Setzt sich der Riss denn nicht unter dem Steuerrohr fort? Also praktisch wenn du von unten auf den Rahmen schaust. Da müsst ja eigentlich der Ausgangspunkt des Anrisses gewesen sein. Einige Hersteller verstärken z.B. bei ihren Trail-HT diese Stelle mit einem Gusset (Orange Crush).




Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Seltsamer Riss...von außen quer in die Schweißnaht ?



Jetzt habe ich erst verstanden, was du meinst. Auf den Fotos sieht es tatsächlich so aus, also ob der Riss tatsächlich "nur" in der Naht auf der rechten Seite des Rahmens zu finden ist. Ich kann mir irgendwie schwer eine Belastungssituation vorzustellen, wo der Anriss da seinen Ausgangspunkt findet. Das wäre dann ja 90° zu eigentlichen Kraftrichtung - wie geht das?

Gruß


----------



## BigBadaBoom (30. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte einen sehr ähnlichen Riss. Ist anstandslos von Canyon getauscht worden, hat halt 2 Monate gedauert (inkl. Weihnachten und Hacker-Angriff auf Canyon).




Bei Entdeckung des Risses war das Sommergeschäft voll in Gange. Daher habe ich ihn beobachtet und regelmäßig gemessen (ähnlich wie du kann ich mir keine Belastungssituation verstellen wo die Stelle extrem belastet wird). Er ist über die ganze Zeit (trotz Sprünge &Co) nicht gewachsen.... Im November habe ich es dann eingeschickt und im Januar zurück bekommen...
Damit will ich dir auf keinen Fall raten es genauso zu machen und weiter mit zu fahren, sondern es soll nur meine Erfahrung darstellen...


----------



## frechehex (1. Juli 2020)

sandRound schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist schon mal zersägt. Jetzt muss nur noch der neue kommen
> Anhang anzeigen 1072816


Ich verstehe nicht so richtig, weshalb Du den schönen Rahmen zerschneiden solltest. 
Ich hab auch nen 2018er Modell und toitoi keine Risse im Rahmen....


----------



## Kickaxe (1. Juli 2020)

frechehex schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so richtig, weshalb Du den schönen Rahmen zerschneiden solltest.


Ich denke mal damit er ihn nicht verkaufen kann ??‍♂️


----------



## CoilRocks (1. Juli 2020)

Weniger nachhaltig geht kaum: Warum kann man ein in Teilen noch funktionierendes und darüber hinaus wunderschönes Produkt nicht weiter leben lassen? Dass Canyon nix besseres einfällt als Zerstörung. So kulant die ganze Sache auch war aus Service-Perspektive, in meinen Augen ist so etwas heute nicht mehr akzeptabel. Vermutlich sind die anderen auch nicht besser.

Warum konnten die nicht auf eine Rücksendung bestehen, hätten von mir aus eine schwarze Strebe verbaut und den Rahmen einer Drittverwertung zugeführt? Oder warum kann man nicht einfach dem Kunden eine lackierte Strebe anbieten, ggf. zu einem kleinen Aufpreis. Die RAL Nummer habe ich ja oben hingeschrieben, das ist doch kein Mega-Act für so ein bisschen Strebe!

Aber dafür fehlt ihnen die Flexibilität und vermutlich der Mut. Schade, Canyon! Aber nachhaltig geht anders, gerade mit Carbon, was ohnehin schon kein nachhaltiges Vorzeigematerial ist.

Sorry, aber das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (2. Juli 2020)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Setzt sich der Riss denn nicht unter dem Steuerrohr fort? Also praktisch wenn du von unten auf den Rahmen schaust. Da müsst ja eigentlich der Ausgangspunkt des Anrisses gewesen sein. Einige Hersteller verstärken z.B. bei ihren Trail-HT diese Stelle mit einem Gusset (Orange Crush).
> Gruß



Nein, nur seitlich, wie bei *BigBadaBoom.*


----------



## sandRound (2. Juli 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Ich denke mal damit er ihn nicht verkaufen kann ??‍♂️



Ganz genau: "um eine weitere Nutzung oder den Verkauf ausschließen zu können"

Mega schade um den Rahmen. Für mich persönlich war dies die beste Lösung. Aber ja, Nachhaltigkeit sieht anders aus...


----------



## solo010 (2. Juli 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich hier jemand der den Hub seines 2018er Spectral von 60mm auf 65mm geändert hat? Bringt das wirklich mehr Federweg bzw. lohnt sich unter Umständen der Aufwand?


----------



## superwutze (2. Juli 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich hier jemand der den Hub seines 2018er Spectral von 60mm auf 65mm geändert hat? Bringt das wirklich mehr Federweg bzw. lohnt sich unter Umständen der Aufwand?


Als das große Service für den Dämpfer erstmals fällig war hab ich das gleich mitmachen lassen. Damals war schon klar, daß der Rahmen das nicht nur verträgt, sondern Canyon selbst die neuen Modelle bereits so ausliefert. Die Pike war damals schon von mir auf 160mm umgebaut worden. Ich habe in der Gabel zwei Token drin. im Dämpfer eines. Die Dämpferlagerung hab ich auf Huber-Buchsen umgerüstet. Das Fahrwerk ist dadurch über Wurzel- oder Steinfelder wesentlich weicher, bei Drops oder Sprüngen verhält es sich dafür progressiver. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Mein Bike ist ein 2018er CF9.0 Pro mit Pike RTC3 und Deluxe RT3. Ich würde es wieder tun ?

Liebe Grüße aus Wien!


----------



## solo010 (3. Juli 2020)

superwutze schrieb:


> Als das große Service für den Dämpfer erstmals fällig war hab ich das gleich mitmachen lassen. Damals war schon klar, daß der Rahmen das nicht nur verträgt, sondern Canyon selbst die neuen Modelle bereits so ausliefert. Die Pike war damals schon von mir auf 160mm umgebaut worden. Ich habe in der Gabel zwei Token drin. im Dämpfer eines. Die Dämpferlagerung hab ich auf Huber-Buchsen umgerüstet. Das Fahrwerk ist dadurch über Wurzel- oder Steinfelder wesentlich weicher, bei Drops oder Sprüngen verhält es sich dafür progressiver. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Mein Bike ist ein 2018er CF9.0 Pro mit Pike RTC3 und Deluxe RT3. Ich würde es wieder tun ?
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Wien!



Das heißt du hast beim Dämpfer dann 150 mm Federweg? 

Die Pike ist bei mir bereits auf 160mm umgebaut. Entsprechende Huberbuchsen sind bereits ebenfalls beim Dämpfer verbaut. Evtl. würde ich den Dämpfer auch noch mit der MegNeg Air Can ausstatten.


----------



## Skydive93 (3. Juli 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Das heißt du hast beim Dämpfer dann 150 mm Federweg?
> 
> Die Pike ist bei mir bereits auf 160mm umgebaut. Entsprechende Huberbuchsen sind bereits ebenfalls beim Dämpfer verbaut. Evtl. würde ich den Dämpfer auch noch mit der MegNeg Air Can ausstatten.


mach dich mal über die megneg nochmal schlau. kann sein das die gar nicht so gut zum hinterbau vom specttal passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superwutze (3. Juli 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Das heißt du hast beim Dämpfer dann 150 mm Federweg?



Der Dämpfer hat jetzt die vollen 65mm Hub. Hier im Forum hat das einmal jemand ausgemessen, es sind dann, glaub ich, 156mm Federweg bei der Achse. Nachgemessen hab ich es nicht.


----------



## sunabsolute (4. Juli 2020)

napstarr schrieb:


> Canyon sollte wohl mal langsam den Rahmenzulieferer wechseln. 2018 das mit den Kettenstreben und vom aktuellen hört


Man hat schon den Eindruck dass die Carbonrahmen von Canyon allgemein, und die beim Spectral im Speziellen weniger Probleme bereiten als ihre Alu- Pendants.


----------



## esnos05 (5. Juli 2020)

Hi,

wie so einige hatte ich einen Riss in der Kettenstrebe...









Rad: Spectral AL 6.0 XL, gekauft Mai 2019
Schaden passiert und im Web-Formular an Canyon gemeldet: 5.5.20
Garantiefall von Canyon bestätigt 14.5.20
Rücksendeschein bekommen 10.6.20
Komplettes Rad im Karton zurückgeschickt: 15.6.20
Eingangsbestätigung von Canyon 29.6.20
Komplettes Rad mit neu montiertem Rahmen zurückgebkommen: 4.7.20

Alles in allem kann ich über die Garantieabwicklung an sich nicht meckern - der Rahmen wurde anstandslos getauscht ohne Kosten meinerseits.
Allerdings waren 2 Monate ohne Rad extrem nervig und vor allem die langen Wartezeiten, ohne dass man weiß, was los ist. Canyon schreibt in seinen Mails, man solle nicht nachfragen, da man sonst in der Warteliste wieder nach hinten rutscht (sortiert nach Eingangsdatum). Also sitzt man da und hofft und wartet und ärgert sich. Da wäre es viel besser, wenn sie offen sagen würden, wo man in der Warteliste steht und dass es schnell geht, wenn das Rad mal in der Werkstatt angekommen ist, dh. dass die Wartezeit am Anfang draufgepackt wird und danach geht es dann besser...


----------



## sunabsolute (5. Juli 2020)

esnos05 schrieb:


> Garantiefall von Canyon bestätigt 14.5.20
> Rücksendeschein bekommen 10.6.20


Fast ein Monat für einen Rücksendeschein... das ist nicht schön.


----------



## napstarr (6. Juli 2020)

Da frage ich mich: Gewährleistung ist ja - entgegen der Garantie - eine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Leistung.
Da müsste man doch z.B. die Kosten für ein Mietrad während des Ausfalls bei Canyon geltend machen können...
Anwälte hier? 
Hab gerade viel zu tun, sonst würd' ich mal das BGB wälzen.


----------



## nakami (7. Juli 2020)

Stand bei meinem Fall. Riss in Kettenstrebe (siehe mein Kommentar https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-cf-2018-2019-2020.862471/page-134#post-16679255)

16.6. Support-Ticket erstellt
19.6. Automatische E-Mail bekommen a la "Ist deine Anfrage #NUMMER noch aktuell? " (nicht darauf reagieren)
1.7. E-Mail vom Support bekommen "[...] Ich habe unsere Werkstatt informiert damit diese sich bezüglich eines Termins bei dir meldet. [...]" *(15 Tage nach Erstellung des Support-Tickets)*
7.7. E-Mail von Canyon Werkstatt bekommen: "[...] Ich lasse dir das Defekte Bauteil (Kettenstrebe) zukommen so dass du sie Vorort von einer Fachwerkstatt montieren lassen kannst. [...]  Wen das für dich ok ist lass es mich bitte wissen [...]" *(21 Tage nach Erstellung des Support-Tickets)*

Habe geschrieben, dass das für mich in Ordnung geht. Geht dann wohl deutlich schneller als wenn ich das Rad nun einschicke. Ob sie die Kosten für den Austausch tragen, stand jetzt nicht dabei. Denke, dass das schon so laufen wird - Canyon muss es schließlich geradebügeln, dass sie da defekte Teile verkaufen...


----------



## SebbyJ (7. Juli 2020)

Hat jemand das Spectral AL in XS oder WMN AL (aus 2018 mit 390 Reach) ebenfalls in XS und kann mir sagen, ob dort eine 600mL Fidlock Flasche in den Rahmen passt?


----------



## Skydive93 (7. Juli 2020)

habe ein xs wmn carbon von 2019.
sag mir die maße der fidlock dann kann ichs ungefähr mal außmessen


----------



## SebbyJ (7. Juli 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> habe ein xs wmn carbon von 2019.
> sag mir die maße der fidlock dann kann ichs ungefähr mal außmessen


Das wäre super. Habe die untere Schraube mal als Messpunkt genommen.
Maße sind auf dem Bild


----------



## nakami (7. Juli 2020)

Scheinbar kostet so eine Alu Carbon-Kettenstrebe für das 2019/2020er Modell 195 Euro... Mal sehen ob's der gesamte Hinterbau ist oder echt nur der untere Teil - die eigentlich Kettenstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (7. Juli 2020)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> Das wäre super. Habe die untere Schraube mal als Messpunkt genommen.
> Maße sind auf dem Bild


ich glaub das geht nicht. hab mal 21cm von der unteren schraube aus gemessen und einmal ein bisschen weiter im versatz


----------



## SebbyJ (7. Juli 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> ich glaub das geht nicht. hab mal 21cm von der unteren schraube aus gemessen und einmal ein bisschen weiter im versatz


Vielen Dank, das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht?. Eventuell passt ja die Flasche vom  YT Jeffsy. Die sollte glaube ich etwas breiter und kürzer sein als die normale Fidlock Flasche.

Ich hätte mal noch eine generelle Frage.
Das Spectral WMN wurde 2018 Vorgestellt und hatte in XS einen Reach von 390mm. Auf der Homepage werden aber natürlich nur noch die neuen Modelle geführt. Diese haben in XS einen Reach von 375mm.
Der Rest der Geo inkl. Radstand, Kettenstrebenlänge und Lenkwinkel ist jedoch der gleiche.

Wurde zwischen 2018 und heute das WMN Modell überarbeitet? Jedoch habe ich im Internet nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## nakami (7. Juli 2020)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> Wurde zwischen 2018 und heute das WMN Modell überarbeitet? Jedoch habe ich im Internet nichts dazu gefunden.



Schau dir mal die Explosionszeichnungen an: https://www.canyon.com/de-de/support-articles/exploded_drawings_overview.html

2018:

SPECTRAL AL WMN | M050-01
SPECTRAL CF WMN | M055-01

2020:

SPECTRAL AL WMN | M050-01
SPECTRAL CF WMN | M055-02

(AL komplett gleich, CF Nummer hinten anders, ansonsten alles gleich soweit ich das sehe)

Kann sich der Reach nicht auch durch die Spacer über/unterm Lenker ändern? Und wie ist das mit der ausrichtung des Lenkers (Rise nach oben oder zum Sattel hin)...? Die Explosionszeichnungen helfen halt leider was solche Angaben angeht auch nicht wirklich..


----------



## SebbyJ (7. Juli 2020)

nakami schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Explosionszeichnungen an: https://www.canyon.com/de-de/support-articles/exploded_drawings_overview.html
> 
> 2018:
> 
> ...


Danke für die Info. Ist zumindest ein Anzeichen dafür, dass sie irgendwas geändert haben.

Der Reach wird oben mittig am Steuerrohr gemessen, somit ist es egal ob und wie viel Spacer verbaut sind. Eine längere Gabel würde den Reach verkürzen, jedoch keine 15mm. Zudem würde sich dadurch der Lenkwinkel ändern, welcher jedoch gleich geblieben ist.


Die neue Nummer bei den CF-Modellen gibt es schon ab 2019. Im Outlet findet man auch noch ein WMN CF aus 2019. Das hat bereits den kurzen Reach von 375mm.

Würde mich nur interessieren ob beim Alu Modell etwas geändert wurde oder der Reach von vornherein falsch angegeben war.

Auf ebay-kleinanzeigen hätte ich gerade die Wahl zwischen einem XS AL 6.0 und einem WMN XS AL 6.0.
Hat das WMN 375mm Reach, dann würde ich jedoch eher zu dem normalen mit 400mm greifen. 390mm wären dagegen perfekt. Auf den Bildern kommt mir das WMN auch etwas kompakter vor als das normale... das kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Narfelchen (9. Juli 2020)

Nun hat es mich auch erwischt. Klappt also auch ohne Bikeparks oder Sprünge 



Die Geräusche die das erzeugt hat waren echt Alptraum, bin allerdings froh dass ich es so ernstnehmen musste und vorsichtig nach Hause gehumpelt bin. Möchte nicht wissen was passiert wäre wenn ich damit irgendwas runter gefahren wäre.


----------



## SebbyJ (9. Juli 2020)

Halten sie Austauschstreben danach besser ?


----------



## filiale (9. Juli 2020)

Stell Dir vor Du wärst gestürzt. Dann heißt es nachher noch, daß es durch den Sturz gerissen wäre


----------



## Narfelchen (9. Juli 2020)

Einen kleinen Lichtblick hatte ich. Mein Pressfit BB hat furchtbar geknarzt, das ist jetzt weg 



SebbyJ schrieb:


> Halten sie Austauschstreben danach besser ?


Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Wer sagt denn dass das nach dem Austauschen besser ist? Mein Rad bzw. Strebe war aus einer Charge (da gingen hier im Thread mal Nummern rum), die eigentlich dieses Problem behoben haben wollte. Aber das ist ein 2018er, das Kettenstrebensterben hat ja nicht aufgehört mit nachfolgenden Versionen wenn ich das richtig interpretiere.


----------



## Denny225 (11. Juli 2020)

Servus, weiß jemand die Dämpferlänge und den Hub bei den 2020 Modellen? 
Auf der HP kann ich dazu nichts finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryker13 (11. Juli 2020)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Servus, weiß jemand die Dämpferlänge und den Hub bei den 2020 Modellen?
> Auf der HP kann ich dazu nichts finden.



Einbaumaß: 230 x 65 mm   (also 65mm Hub)
Das führt zu 150mm Hub am Hinterrad bei Modellen ab 2019.

Steht auf der Canyon Seite unter Alle Komponenten/Rahmen/Dämpfer 

Viel Spaß beim radeln


----------



## sandRound (12. Juli 2020)

Ryker13 schrieb:


> Einbaumaß: 230 x 65 mm   (also 65mm Hub)
> Das führt zu 150mm Hub am Hinterrad bei Modellen ab 2019.
> 
> Steht auf der Canyon Seite unter Alle Komponenten/Rahmen/Dämpfer
> ...



Ausser bei der Rahmengrösse S.
Da ist ein Dämpfer 210x55 verbaut und das ergibt nur 140mm Hub.


----------



## Doempf (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

Canyon hat ja summer sale, was ich leider heute erste gesehen habe. Das CF 9.0 finde ich dadurch gerade krass preiswert. Da besteht ja kaum mehr ein Unterschied (vom Preis) zu 8.0 und 7.0, außer dass die beiden leer geshopt sind. https://www.canyon.com/de-de/mounta...9.0/2233.html?dwvar_2233_pv_rahmenfarbe=BK/TQ

Meine Frage: Stehe richtig blöd zwischen M und L . 178,5 groß SL 85. Bin letzens ein Bike mit änhlicher Geo gefahren in M, welches mir ein bisschen zu kurz vorkam. Habe aber gelesen dass beim L rahmen das Sitzrohr soweit hoch geht, das bei machen Fahrern die Sattelstütze bis zum Anschlag drin ist bei downhill passagen und trotzdem noch stört bzw. nicht tief genug ist. 

Könntet ihr mir da eine Rahmengröße empfehlen oder wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? Mag es schon eher kompakter in Normalfall
Danke vorab


----------



## filiale (13. Juli 2020)

Doempf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Canyon hat ja summer sale, was ich leider heute erste gesehen habe. Das CF 9.0 finde ich dadurch gerade krass preiswert. Da besteht ja kaum mehr ein Unterschied (vom Preis) zu 8.0 und 7.0, außer dass die beiden leer geshopt sind. https://www.canyon.com/de-de/mountain-bikes/trail-bikes/spectral/spectral-cf-9.0/2233.html?dwvar_2233_pv_rahmenfarbe=BK/TQ
> 
> ...



M


----------



## Dahorst (13. Juli 2020)

Servus zusammen! Seit einem schwunghaften Absteigen über den Lenker kommt der Schalthebel meiner xt 12fach, wenn ich auf ein größeres Ritzel schalte nicht mehr zurück, wie wenn die Feder da drin bei machen Gängen den Schalthebel nicht mehr zurückdrückt. Weiß jemand was das Problem ist ich kenn mich da drin nicht besonders gut aus. Viel mehr als den schaltzug zu wechseln habe ich bisher noch nicht gebraucht. Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Narfelchen (13. Juli 2020)

Weiss jemand was FR SPT AL M053-01 L A01 bedeutet? Hab vom (spanischen) Support auf englisch Antwort bekommen dass sie mir einen "frame" auf Garantie bestellt haben. Ist das dann der ganze Rahmen? Hab schon nachgefragt, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Den ganzen Rahmen zu wechseln würde mich vor einige logistische Probleme stellen, hab kein Auto und diverse Teile ersetzt bzw. ausgetauscht.

#edit: AL ist Alu, M053-01 der Jahrgang und L die Größe, so viel hab ich rausgefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabsolute (13. Juli 2020)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> #edit: AL ist Alu, M053-01 der Jahrgang und L die Größe.




FR steht für Frame, SPT für Spectral


----------



## DerAnfaenger (14. Juli 2020)

Hallo liebe Spectral Gemeinde!

Bei mir hat sich mittlerweile etwas getan:

Ovales Kettenblatt mit gleicher Zahnanzahl (Blackseries). Kann ich nur raten!

Bremsen nach dem ersten Waschen im Eimer, versuche seit März die wieder bremsfähig zu machen, ohne Erfolg.

Das Schalteauge war von Haus aus um ca 1,5 mm verbogen (finde den Preis ziemlich dreist!)

Die Zahnkränze der Kasette lösten sich bei der letzten Tour, müssen nachgezogen werden.

Abgesehen davon, sind mir bislang keine Risse etc. aufgefallen und habe auch keine Mail bzgl. der Kettenstrebe von canyon erhalten.

Überlege für die Federgabel das Coil Conversion Kit von Vorsprung einzubauen, hat jemand zufällig eins in seiner Fox36 Performance Elite? Hab es bei einem Freund an seinem Spectral ON gesehen und gefahren (hat eine Lyric) und war fasziniert! Sein Bike ist jetzt komplett linear, davor hat er nämlich den Dämpfer gegen einen mit Stahlfeder getauscht und jetzt das Coil Conversion Kit. Kostet aber ne Stange Geld ??


----------



## nakami (14. Juli 2020)

nakami schrieb:


> Stand bei meinem Fall. Riss in Kettenstrebe (siehe mein Kommentar https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-cf-2018-2019-2020.862471/page-134#post-16679255)
> 
> 16.6. Support-Ticket erstellt
> 19.6. Automatische E-Mail bekommen a la "Ist deine Anfrage #NUMMER noch aktuell? " (nicht darauf reagieren)
> ...


Update:
13.7. Versandbenachrichtigung per E-Mail bekommen (27 Tage nach Erstellung des Support-Tickets)
14.7. Ersatzteil bei mir (Bayern) angekommen (28 Tage nach Erstellung des Support-Tickets)

Und überaschenderweise habe ich eine *Carbon-Kettenstrebe* bekommen und keine aus Alu. Hätte ich auch früher merken können, da auf der "Rechnung" ja "CF" im Namen vom Teil vorkommt. Bei dem CF 7.0-Modell kommt man aber auch noch gut durcheinander, da Alu und Carbon gemischt wurde (Carbon Vorderbau, Alu Hinterbau). Aber ja, es kam nur das untere Teil vom Hinterbau, die Kettenstrebe - nicht die Sitzstrebe.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Juli 2020)

Doempf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Canyon hat ja summer sale, was ich leider heute erste gesehen habe. Das CF 9.0 finde ich dadurch gerade krass preiswert. Da besteht ja kaum mehr ein Unterschied (vom Preis) zu 8.0 und 7.0, außer dass die beiden leer geshopt sind. https://www.canyon.com/de-de/mountain-bikes/trail-bikes/spectral/spectral-cf-9.0/2233.html?dwvar_2233_pv_rahmenfarbe=BK/TQ
> 
> ...


BIn auch 1,78...fahre L. Passt!

Hat hier schon jemand seinen Super Deluxe mit der Megneg Aircan in einen funktionierenden Dämpfer verwandelt?
Ich hab vor nicht ganz zwei Wochen umgebaut...die besten 75€ die ich seit ewigen Zeiten in Bikes investiert hab


----------



## Doempf (16. Juli 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> BIn auch 1,78...fahre L. Passt!



Danke!  Ja da steh ich nun wieder der eine sagt M der andere L  
Koblenz ist mir leider zu weit weg


----------



## DerAnfaenger (16. Juli 2020)

Sportlich unterwegs = M
Trails und Co. = L


----------



## Doempf (16. Juli 2020)

Erevan90 schrieb:


> Sportlich unterwegs = M
> Trails und Co. = L


So wirds dann wohl sein, vielleicht sollte ich mich glücklich schätzen 2 Größen fahren zu können


----------



## DerAnfaenger (16. Juli 2020)

Doempf schrieb:


> So wirds dann wohl sein, vielleicht sollte ich mich glücklich schätzen 2 Größen fahren zu können


Zur Not kaufst beide Größen ?

Ich fahre bei 1.85 Größe L und komme wunderbar zurecht, M wäre mir auf den Alpen und Co zu anstrengend, wo das Spectral CF8 der 2019er Version schon echt hochgeprügelt werden muss.


----------



## nakami (16. Juli 2020)

Ich fahre gerade M, bin 178 groß mit Schrittlänge von 78. Ich hatte für ein paar Tage L daheim, bin etwas rumgefahren und hab's zurückgeschickt. Das geht scheinbar auch ziemlich ohne Probleme solang du nichts beschädigst. Optisch fand ich bei L den Steuersatz-Bereich am Rahmen etwas hässlich, da der da echt klobig aussieht, aber vielleicht liegt's an mir.


----------



## el martn (17. Juli 2020)

Mit über 145 mm ist das Steuerrohr bei Größe L auch grausam lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAnfaenger (17. Juli 2020)

Ich empfehle, wie schon vorher, ein ovales KB beim CF8


----------



## killerale555 (19. Juli 2020)

Servus , was fährt ihr denn beim Spectral Al 6.0 mit dem Fox Dpx2 für ein Setup ? Reboundeinstellung,euer Gewicht , Druck ...

Ich fahre bei 85 kg 190 Psi und werde mit der Fox Grundeinstellung ständig aus den Pedalen geworfen .
Einmal unsauber gelandet , heb ich wieder ab.
Trotz passendem Sag , hab ich das Gefühl , ich hämmer auf der Progression rum.

Im Bikepark wirklich super nervig.


----------



## andi82 (19. Juli 2020)

Hey in die Runde,

ich habe bei meinem CF8.0 folgendes „bemerkt“ und komm nicht dahinter ob das normal ist ?!

wenn ich* nur *die Bremse am VR ziehe und das Rad leicht nach vorne bewege bemerke ich eine Art „Spiel“.

Wenn ich *zusätzlich *die HR Bremse anziehe und Wippe ist es *weg.*

Dachte erster Steuersatz hat Spiel. Also Vorbau gelockert und die Schraube nachgezogen. (Nicht angeknallt) 
Es spielt auch keine Rolle ob Gabel offen oder gesperrt.

Was kann das sein? Oder doch normal?
Jemand einen Tipp?!
Danke für eure Unterstützung!

Greetz


----------



## nakami (19. Juli 2020)

Nunja, solltest erstmal schauen, wo genau Spiel ist. Es kann wie du schon erkannt hast der Steuersatz sein, jedoch auch am Bremssattel liegen. Der nette Herr hier geht etwas drauf ein.






Je nachdem wie stark es ist, können ein paar Millimeter beim Vor- & Zurückgehen normal sein, da ja die Bremsbeläge nicht exakt bei beiden Richtungen sofort greifen.


----------



## andi82 (19. Juli 2020)

Danke für dein schnelles Feedback. Was ich komisch finde:

sobald die HR Bremse mit angezogen wird ist alles „spielfrei“

Bremssattel werde ich mir aber mal anschauen.


----------



## Dahorst (19. Juli 2020)

Bei mir ist es genau das selbe. Bei mir ist es aber Buchsenspiel weil ich auch so mit beiden Händen ohne Druck auf VR ordentlich Spiel bei den Tauchrohren hervorrufen kann...ich war da anfangs auch etwas verwirrt weil ich es nicht wegbekommen habe( Bremsscheiben und Sattel fest und Steuersatz auch) aber vlt haben die 36 einfach mehr Spiel ich weiß es nicht


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Juli 2020)

Denk auch


andi82 schrieb:


> Hey in die Runde,
> 
> ich habe bei meinem CF8.0 folgendes „bemerkt“ und komm nicht dahinter ob das normal ist ?!
> 
> ...


Denk beim Steuersatz nachstellen daran auch den Lenkanschlag zu lockern. Der is auch per Schraube geklemmt und blockiert so das übliche einstellen des Lagerspiels. 
Ansonsten hört es sich an als hätten die Bremsbeläge im Sattel etwas spiel.


----------



## __Lukas__ (20. Juli 2020)

Es kann auch sein das sich der Steuersatz so gesetzt hat das die topcap nicht mehr Druck auf den Vorbau oder die Spacer ausübt sonder auf dem steuerrohr aufliegt. Da kann man den Steuersatz so fest ziehen wie man will und es hat immer noch spiel. Um das zu beheben muss man einfach das steuerrohr der Gabel etwas abschleifen/absägen.


----------



## andi82 (20. Juli 2020)

Danke an alle für eure Unterstützung!
Folgendes Phänomen bzw. Fragen / Antworten:

Gestern Bike geputzt und auf den Kopf gestellt, da immer etwas Wasser zwischen Sattelstütze / Rahmen läuft.
Das Problem ist seit gestern Abend "weg".... Gemacht habe ich aber nichts !? Dennoch habe ich anschließend die Bremssättel nachgezogen (waren aber fest)



Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Denk auch
> 
> Denk beim Steuersatz nachstellen daran auch den Lenkanschlag zu lockern. Der is auch per Schraube geklemmt und blockiert so das übliche einstellen des Lagerspiels.
> Ansonsten hört es sich an als hätten die Bremsbeläge im Sattel etwas spiel.



Der Lenkanschlag sitzt doch auf dem Oberrohr und hat keine direkte Verbindung zum Gabelschaft ?
Inwiefern hat dieser dann (abgesehen von der Lenkerbegrenzung) Einfluss auf das Ganze?

Aktuell fahre ich die originalen XT Beläge (Resin) in der XT 8120 Anlage. Sollte also von der Passgenauigkeit i.O. gehen.



__Lukas__ schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein das sich der Steuersatz so gesetzt hat das die topcap nicht mehr Druck auf den Vorbau oder die Spacer ausübt sonder auf dem steuerrohr aufliegt. Da kann man den Steuersatz so fest ziehen wie man will und es hat immer noch spiel. Um das zu beheben muss man einfach das steuerrohr der Gabel etwas abschleifen/absägen.



Das kann ich ausschließen. Der letzte Spacer ist höher als der Gabelschaft sodass die Kappe direkt auf den Spacer drückt.

Gefühlt würde ich den Steuersatz ausschließen, da ich kein Spiel an der Gaben / Vorbauübergang erfühlen kann.

Das mit den Tauchrohren müsste ich mal probieren. 
Spielt es hierbei eine Rolle ob Gabel gesperrt ist oder offen!?
Mal Luft ablassen und dann komplett eingefahren probieren?

Wieso ist das Thema aber dann erledigt, sobald ich die HR Bremse anziehen und dann  versuchen das Biken zu wippen / nach vorne zu schieben und zurück!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (20. Juli 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Danke an alle für eure Unterstützung!
> Folgendes Phänomen bzw. Fragen / Antworten:
> 
> Gestern Bike geputzt und auf den Kopf gestellt, da immer etwas Wasser zwischen Sattelstütze / Rahmen läuft.
> ...



Deine Buchsen haben minimal Spiel. Das eliminiert sich wenn Öl dran kommt. Alles gut, genau so muss das. Weniger Spiel und die Gabel spricht schlechter an. Einen Tod muss man sterben.


----------



## andi82 (20. Juli 2020)

wieder was gelernt  

danke!


----------



## BikeKrueger (20. Juli 2020)

Ich darf dann auch mitspielen. 
Lieferung ist einen Tag vorm angepeilten Termin erfolgt. 
War von Haus aus ziemlich gut eingestellt, brauchte quasi nur Luft auf die Gabel und den Dämpfer geben und fertig.

Die erste kleine Testrunde hat auch schon gut gebockt. Genau das richtige um nach 5 Jahren Pause wieder einzusteigen.

Jetzt fahr Ich erstmal die Bremsen ein und schau dann ob Sie Ihrem "Ruf" gerecht werden und ich da eventuell auf andere Belege/Scheiben oder komplett andere Bremsen umsteige.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Juli 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Danke an alle für eure Unterstützung!
> Folgendes Phänomen bzw. Fragen / Antworten:
> 
> Gestern Bike geputzt und auf den Kopf gestellt, da immer etwas Wasser zwischen Sattelstütze / Rahmen läuft.
> ...


Der Anschlag ja. Aber der Ring mit den beiden Höckern die da anschlagen sitzt unterm Vorbau.


----------



## sunabsolute (20. Juli 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> der Ring mit den beiden Höckern die da anschlagen sitzt unterm Vorbau


...und wird auf dem Gabelschaft festgeklemmt. Ohne diesen zu lockern kann man den Steuersatz nicht einstellen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. Juli 2020)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> ...und wird auf dem Gabelschaft festgeklemmt. Ohne diesen zu lockern kann man den Steuersatz nicht einstellen.


Sag ich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2020)

Mahlzeit!

Ich möchte ein 2018er AL 6.0 ein bisschen upgraden, dazu hätte ich ein paar kurze Fragen:

Dämpferaugen brauche ich die ganz normalen Standard-Augen, richtig?
Welche Maße haben die Buchsen? Das habe ich irgendwie nirgends gefunden.
Gibt es außer dem Super Deluxe Dämpfer, die sicher ins Spectral passen? Ist ein L Rahmen, falls das relevant ist.
Hat jemand eine Möglichkeit gefunden, einen Bashguard zu montieren? Einen ISCG-Mount, der von außen am Tretlagergehäuse geklemmt wird, habe ich gefunden, leider absurd teuer
Kann es sein, dass Canyon Kurbeln mit non-boost Kettenblättern verbaut hat? Die Kettenlinie passt nämlich eigentlich nicht für Boost...
Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine GXP Kurbel mit dem originalen Pressfit Lager verbaut? Wenn ja, mit welchem Adapter?
So, das war’s erst mal


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. Juli 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ich möchte ein 2018er AL 6.0 ein bisschen upgraden, dazu hätte ich ein paar kurze Fragen:
> 
> ...


Ich versuch’s mal zu lösen. 

Ja.
22,2x8
Eigentlich alle Metrischen Dämpfer. Ich glaub sogar der kritische X2 passt.
Is mir nix bekannt.
Bei mir is ein Boostkettenblatt drauf. Hab auch noch nix gegensätzliches gehört.
Jetzt wird’s schwierig. Bei den aktuellen Varianten also DUB passt dieselbe Kurbel ins geschraubte Innenlager wie auch in die Pressfitvariante. Ich glaub das war auch zu GXP Zeiten schon so.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ich versuch’s mal zu lösen.
> 
> Ja.
> 22,2x8
> ...


Grazie Mille! 

Gut, dann haben mich meine Augen nicht getäuscht
Ach, immer noch der Klassiker! Da habe ich mich dann aber verschätzt. Wenn der Super Deluxe bei den Buchsen das gleiche Innenmaß wie der Vivid hat, hätte ich sogar noch einen passenden Satz Huber Bushings da 
Fox ist nicht so meine Welt  Mich hätte eher z. B. Cane Creek interessiert. Aber die kriegt man ja gar nicht so leicht in den Maßen. Dann wohl doch eher Super Deluxe. Wobei ich den Deluxe bisher gar nicht schlecht finde 
Ich fahre einfach lieber mit Bashguard. Blöder Pressfit Kram. Oder eher blöd von Canyon, da keine ISCG Tabs dranzuschweißen 
Muss ich mal genauer schauen, was auf dem Blatt steht. Die Oval Guide passt nämlich nicht an die S3 Aufnahme. Kann höchstens sein, dass Canyon bei der irgendwas nicht standardgemäß ausgeführt hat.
Nee, also bei den Prä-DUB Kurbeln waren die Achsdurchmesser bei GXP und PF verschieden, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Deshalb gibt’s da ja so Adapterringe. Muss ich mich auch mal genauer einlesen...


----------



## sandRound (22. Juli 2020)

sandRound schrieb:


> Ganz genau: "um eine weitere Nutzung oder den Verkauf ausschließen zu können"
> 
> Mega schade um den Rahmen. Für mich persönlich war dies die beste Lösung. Aber ja, Nachhaltigkeit sieht anders aus...



Kurzes Update: der Rahmen ist endlich eingetroffen. Jetzt muss nur noch alles beim Umbau klappen.
Zur Info. Tretlager und Steuersatz waren nicht dabei. Kanal für die Leitungen und Lagerabdeckungen auch nicht. Ansonsten alles sowie ich das auf die schnelle gesehen habe...


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Bei mir is ein Boostkettenblatt drauf. Hab auch noch nix gegensätzliches gehört.


So, ich habe nochmal genauer nachgeschaut, gestern hatte ich das wegen suboptimalem Licht nicht erkannt... aber unter einer dicken Staubschicht habe ich jetzt das „3mm Offset“ gefunden, also tatsächlich ein boost Kettenblatt. Dann muss wohl die S3 Aufnahme irgendwie falsch sein. Die steht nämlich ein ganzes Stück zu weit raus, so dass ich zwar die Grundplatte der Oval Guide montieren kann, nicht aber die eigentliche Führung, selbst wenn ich alle Kettenlinienspacer weglasse, fehlen 1-2mm. Was ein Mist. Ich habe nicht schon wieder Lust, ein nicht maßhaltiges Canyon Teil zurechtzufeilen, hatte ich gerade erst bei der (leider vergeblichen) Hinterbau-Reparatur meines FRX...


----------



## andi82 (22. Juli 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen,

so langsam glaub ich, habe ich ein Montags-Bike erwischt....

Seit gestern habe ich Knarzgeräusche die aus dem Nichts kamen, und permanent beim Fahren auftreten.

Diese treten jedoch nur auf, wenn ich pedaliere. Nach etwas Recherche hier wurde öfters die Kassette genannt.
Also demontiert, gesäubert, neu gefettet. Gebracht hat`s nichts.

Sattelstütze konnte ich ausschließen, da auch im Wiegetritt.

So wie es aussieht, vermute ich das Tretlager. Kurbel hatte ich mal demontier ebenfalls gesäubert, neu gefettet und wieder eingebaut. Hilft auch nichts.
Die Pressfit Lager fühlen sich gut an, kein rauer Lauf oder erkennbare Verscheisserscheinungen.
Bike wurde übrigens am 10.06.2020 geliefert. Hat vielleicht 1200km gefahren.
Wie kann ich die Tretlager noch prüfen? Hab kein Auspresswerkzeug hierfür....

Jemand noch ein Tipp ? Kranzgeräsuche ist ja immer so eine Sache, hatte ich aber in 10 Jahren Specialized nicht 1x ! :-(


----------



## __Lukas__ (22. Juli 2020)

Zerlegt mal deinen hinterbau und reinige alles und neu fetten. Dann ist bei mir zumindest wieder alles leise.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Juli 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> so langsam glaub ich, habe ich ein Montags-Bike erwischt....
> 
> ...


Quixle Steckachse is fest?
Bei ner DUB Kurbel den Preloadring gecheckt?
Schaltauge und Schaltwerk fest, sauber und evtl die jeweiligen Kontaktflächen gefettet?
Was auch oft hilft ist alle Gelenke des Hinterbaus etwas lösen und alles mal, beim locker durch die Einfahrt rollen, durchfedern. 
Dann auf dem Bike sitzend alles wieder auf Drehmoment anziehen.


----------



## nakami (23. Juli 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Seit gestern habe ich Knarzgeräusche die aus dem Nichts kamen, und permanent beim Fahren auftreten.



Das klingt etwas nach dem Problemchen was ich vor der Sache mit dem Riss meiner Kettenstreben erlebt habe. Hatte das Knarzen zuerst mit Fett bei den Hinterbau-Gelenken bzw Kugellagern wegbekommen, und dann kam es wieder, jedoch habe ich dann den Riss bemerkt. Alles mal richtig sauber machen und schrauben nachziehen. Ansonsten mal die Lager nachfetten. Hast du die Alu (AL 5.0, 6.0 und CF 7.0)oder Carbon (CF 8.0, 9.0) Kettenstrebe?


----------



## andi82 (23. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

also Steckachse sitzt fest und hatte ebenfalls etwas Fett bekommen.

Schaltauge wurde auch demontiert und die Kontaktflächen gefettet.

Bei den beiden Lagern am Tretlager habe ich’s mal die Plastikabdeckung geöffnet. War alles sauber. Such hier ne Portion Fett rein als Vorsichtsmaßnahmen.

Die beiden Schrauben der Lager ganz Hinten am Hinterbau hatte ich geöffnet und den Hinterbau auseinander gezogen und gefettet. Lager laufen ohne erkennbaren Verschleiß. Ebenfalls auf beiden Seiten gut Fett ran.

Ich habe das CF 8.0 und dachte hier ist ein Alu Hinterbau verbaut?

Ich hatte das Bike vor der ganzen Aktion gesäubert damit eben kein zusätzlicher Dreck irgendwo hinkommt.

Ein Riss oder ähnliches ist nicht aufgefallen, hätte ich sonst geschrieben.
Auch die Sache wenn ich Rolle bzw. aufm Rad sitze ohne Pedale knackt nichts ?!

Pedale sind übrigens auch fest....

Nachtrag:

wenn ich fahre, aber nur ganz leicht pedaliere (quasi ohne wirkliche Kraftübertragung) ist es auch weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBadaBoom (23. Juli 2020)

Brems-/Schaltleitung am Hinterbau checken und Kabelbinder neu machen. Die haben bei mir Mal ein knacken/knarzen ausgelöst.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juli 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Auch die Sache wenn ich Rolle bzw. aufm Rad sitze ohne Pedale knackt nichts ?!
> 
> Pedale sind übrigens auch fest....
> 
> ...


Das klingt für mich, als läge es an den Pedalen. Vielleicht bei denen mal das gleiche machen, was du jetzt fast überall schon gemacht hast... Achse raus, sauber machen, fetten - und dann nochmal testen.


----------



## andi82 (23. Juli 2020)

Hi zusammen,

danke für eure Tipps!

Das mit den Pedalen werde ich noch ausprobieren, an das habe ich nocht garn icht gedacht 

Es muss irgendwie mit dem Antriebsstrang zu tun haben. Ein *normales Knacken / Knarzen* wenn ich die Sattelstütze absenke, die Füße auf den Boden setze und dann den *Hinterbau belaste*, *habe ich nicht.*

Ich hatte heute Vormittag ein interessantes Telefonat mit einem Bike Laden hier in Karlsruhe (ist bei Canyon als Servicepartner geführt) da mich die normale Vorgehensweise interessierte in so einem Fall.

*Aussage:*
Aktuell kommt es unverhältnismäßig oft vor, dass die Tretlager defekt sind und Geräusche entwickeln.
Vielleicht hat Canyon eine schlechte Serie erwischt!?

Kann mir jemand ggf. ein korrektes von der Bemaßung nennen oder gibt es noch eine "bessere Alternative // Qualitativ hochwertiger", sollten es nicht die Pedale sein!?


----------



## Tob1as (23. Juli 2020)

Mich hat's auch erwischt,
Rahmen ca 15 Monate gefahren.
Echt enttäuschend. Noch die ersten Reifen drauf und schon gerissen 

Ich hatte schonmal wegen einer Abdeckung im Support gefragt und seit einem Monat keine Antwort erhalten.
Mal sehen ob das jetzt schneller geht; wenn man hier liest kann man ja Glück haben mit "nur" einem Monat ohne Bike.
Die schöne Farbe macht mir auch Sorgen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juli 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Das mit den Pedalen werde ich noch ausprobieren, an das habe ich nocht garn icht gedacht


Nachvollziehbar! Ich hatte das Problem schon zwei mal und es hörte sich für mich nie so an, als käme es von den Pedalen. Ich habe immer erst alles mögliche an Tretlager/Kurbel vermutet (Lager nicht richtig fest (BSA), Lager trocken/verschlissen, Kurbel nicht richtig fest, Dreck irgendwo reingekommen...), aber bei mir war es genauso wie bei dir - bei leichter Last auf den Pedalen war noch Ruhe, erst bei mehr Druck knackte es im Rhythmus der Trittfrequenz.



andi82 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ggf. ein korrektes von der Bemaßung nennen oder gibt es noch eine "bessere Alternative // Qualitativ hochwertiger", sollten es nicht die Pedale sein!?


Bei „qualitativ hochwertig“ in Verbindung mit Lagern ist man bei Reset immer gut beraten. Ob man so viel Geld für so ein simples Bauteil investieren will, muss man sich gut überlegen, habe ich bisher auch noch nicht...




Tob1as schrieb:


> Mich hat's auch erwischt,
> Rahmen ca 15 Monate gefahren.
> Echt enttäuschend. Noch die ersten Reifen drauf und schon gerissen


Mist, mein Beileid!

Da ich den Thread noch nicht allzu lange verfolge: Sind alle Baujahre von dem Problem betroffen? Eigentlich habe ich gerade Gefallen dran gefunden, mit dem Rad auch mal etwas mehr in die Luft zu gehen, weil es sich so schön leichtfüßig springt, aber das macht mir gerade etwas Sorgen...


----------



## andi82 (23. Juli 2020)

So ich glaube ich hab das Knarzen / Knacken im Griff.

Also die Pedale waren es nicht  Aber immerhin habe ich diese nun auch gut abgeschmiert und mein Bike-Grease 2000 ist halb leer 

So wie es aussieht, war eines der beiden Gelenke ganz hinten am Hinterbau schuld.
Ich hatte gestern nur diese Abdeckplättchen gelöst, nicht aber komplett entfernt.

Heute nochmal alles geöffnet, gesäubert, gut Fett ran und mal mit leicht angezogenen Schrauben kurze Runde gedreht. Da war dann schon nichts mehr zu hören.

Schrauben angezogen und nun ist Ruhe. Hoffe der Frieden hält.....


----------



## Lupinsche (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, bei meinem Spectral AL 6.0 2018 sind die beiden Steuersatz Lager völlig verrostet und hinüber. Hat jemand in der Runde diese schon selbst gewechselt? Erscheint mir schwierig da diese stark integriert scheinen und nicht ‚einfach‘ rauszunehmen sind (hab hier im Forum mal gelesen ggf. Typ Cane Creek 40 IPU 1 1/8-1,5 ZS44/IS52, also integriert bzw teil integriert). Wenn jemand Erfahrung hat spezifisch beim Spectral 2018 würd ich mich über Info / Machbarkeit / Lagerschalen bleiben / müssen raus und spezialwerkzeug info freuen. Die Shops haben wenig Bock darauf / Termine frei September!


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2020)

Das untere Lager ist sehr oft nur handfest eingedrückt. Die Schale bleibt im Steuerrohr. Oben bedarf es manchmal einen Hammerschlag.
Wieso hast Du das noch nicht einfach mal probiert die rauszudrücken, sonst wüßtest Du doch nicht daß diese verostet sind.


----------



## BikeKrueger (24. Juli 2020)

Mal so eine Frage am Rande, kann es sein, dass die Maxxis Reifen Kombi, vor allem der Aggressor hinten, ein richtiger Griff in die Toilette ist? Auf festeren Waldwegen hält einen gefühlt einer fest und auf Schotter geht einem der Arsch beim Antritt schnell weg.

Da Ich nach gut 5 Jahren Pause auch gerade erst zum biken zurück komme werde Ich dieses Jahr mehrheitlich der Kondition widmen und eh nicht großartig auf komplizierteren Trails unterwegs sein. Sprich lange Touren auf Wald und Feldwegen (Flachland) mit ruppigem Gelände. Richtige Abfahrten hab ich hier noch nicht gefunden.

Daher habe Ich ein Auge auf die Vittoria Kombination aus Barzo und Mezcal in 2,6 geworfen. Macht das Sinn oder lieg ich voll daneben?

(Frage das bewusst erstmal die Spectral Kollegen hier und nicht die ganze Community? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupinsche (24. Juli 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das untere Lager ist sehr oft nur handfest eingedrückt. Die Schale bleibt im Steuerrohr. Oben bedarf es manchmal einen Hammerschlag.
> Wieso hast Du das noch nicht einfach mal probiert die rauszudrücken, sonst wüßtest Du doch nicht daß diese verostet sind.


Schon probiert, komm nicht raus. Die Lager sinf fertig, alles knarzt und knirscht und die braune Sosse läuft raus.


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2020)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> Schon probiert, komm nicht raus. Die Lager sinf fertig, alles knarzt und knirscht und die braune Sosse läuft raus.



Ich habe schon öfters mal ein Lager ausgebaut, gereinigt (Dichtung abhebeln, mit Reiniger ausspülen, trocknen, neu Fett eindrücken), und wenn das einmal richtig gemacht ist, haste Jahre Ruhe.


----------



## nakami (24. Juli 2020)

BikeKrueger schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage am Rande, kann es sein, dass die Maxxis Reifen Kombi, vor allem der Aggressor hinten, ein richtiger Griff in die Toilette ist? Auf festeren Waldwegen hält einen gefühlt einer fest und auf Schotter geht einem der Arsch beim Antritt schnell weg.
> 
> Da Ich nach gut 5 Jahren Pause auch gerade erst zum biken zurück komme werde Ich dieses Jahr mehrheitlich der Kondition widmen und eh nicht großartig auf komplizierteren Trails unterwegs sein. Sprich lange Touren auf Wald und Feldwegen (Flachland) mit ruppigem Gelände. Richtige Abfahrten hab ich hier noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> ...



Sind deine Mäntel entsprechend 5 Jahre alt? Gummi wird auch irgendwann mal hart und brüchig.
Ups, du hast ja letztens erst von deiner Neuanschaffung berichtet...

Aktuelle Grip-orientierte Maxxis Reifen wie DHF, DHR 2, Highroller 2 und Assegai sind schon ziemlich geil mMn. Schotter ist so oder so nervig, wenns richtig lose ist, da du auch bei viel Grip einfach nur den Schotter rumschubst und Kraft verlierst, oder? Warum fährst du überhaupt auf Schotter?! Der Aggressor ist jedenfalls im Maxxis Portfolio ein Mantel mit eher kleineren, verteilteren Stollen und eher weniger griffig soweit ich das einschätzen kann.

Hab gerade mal nachgesehen und es sieht so aus als wären alle 2020 Spectral Modelle mit der DHR2 2.4" vorne & Aggressor 2.5" hinten ausgestattet. Hm, also 2019 war's noch DHR2 2.4" vorne und hinten... (und ich mag mein 2019er Spectral ziemlich gerne was die Bereifung angeht...) Wenn man mal etwas nach Preisen guckt, scheint es auch so, als wäre ein Aggressor Mantel günstiger zu bekommen als einen DHR 2. Kostensparmaßnahme denk ich mal?


----------



## bartman2108 (24. Juli 2020)

BikeKrueger schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage am Rande, kann es sein, dass die Maxxis Reifen Kombi, vor allem der Aggressor hinten, ein richtiger Griff in die Toilette ist? Auf festeren Waldwegen hält einen gefühlt einer fest und auf Schotter geht einem der Arsch beim Antritt schnell weg.
> 
> Da Ich nach gut 5 Jahren Pause auch gerade erst zum biken zurück komme werde Ich dieses Jahr mehrheitlich der Kondition widmen und eh nicht großartig auf komplizierteren Trails unterwegs sein. Sprich lange Touren auf Wald und Feldwegen (Flachland) mit ruppigem Gelände. Richtige Abfahrten hab ich hier noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> ...



Bei deinem Einsatzzweck ist wohl das ganze Fahrrad ein Griff in die Toilette, da hilft es nicht das Spectral mit XC-Reifen auszustatten


----------



## BikeKrueger (25. Juli 2020)

bartman2108 schrieb:


> Bei deinem Einsatzzweck ist wohl das ganze Fahrrad ein Griff in die Toilette, da hilft es nicht das Spectral mit XC-Reifen auszustatten



Das ist jetzt aktuell erstmal der Einsatzzweck, nicht der ständige. Nächstes Jahr wird es auch Artgerecht in den Bergen genutzt und da werde Ich die Reifenkombi natürlich entsprechend mit Blick auf Haltbarkeit und Griffigkeit anders wählen.

Ich komme auch ziemlich gut klar mit dem was das Spectral zu bieten hat. Die Geo finde Ich ganz handlich und bei Bedarf nutze Ich den Federweg aus. Nur geht es mir erstmal nach einer langen Pause darum die Kondition und ein Stückweit auch Fahrtechnik zurück zu gewinnen bevor Ich mich Kopflos in schwereres Gelände begebe. 

Das jetzige Problem ist zudem dass mir das Zusammenspiel aus Grip und Rollwiderstand zumindest Hinten nicht so wirklich passt. Ich weiß dass Ich einen Tod sterben muss und da wäre mir dann fürs Erste ein geringerer Rollwiederstand etwas wichtiger, da das Gelände vor Ort an sich recht gut beherrschbar ist.

Das Schöne ist ja, dass man Reifen nach Einsatzzweck anpassen kann.


----------



## BikeKrueger (25. Juli 2020)

nakami schrieb:


> Sind deine Mäntel entsprechend 5 Jahre alt? Gummi wird auch irgendwann mal hart und brüchig.
> Ups, du hast ja letztens erst von deiner Neuanschaffung berichtet...
> 
> Aktuelle Grip-orientierte Maxxis Reifen wie DHF, DHR 2, Highroller 2 und Assegai sind schon ziemlich geil mMn. Schotter ist so oder so nervig, wenns richtig lose ist, da du auch bei viel Grip einfach nur den Schotter rumschubst und Kraft verlierst, oder? Warum fährst du überhaupt auf Schotter?! Der Aggressor ist jedenfalls im Maxxis Portfolio ein Mantel mit eher kleineren, verteilteren Stollen und eher weniger griffig soweit ich das einschätzen kann.
> ...



Schotter ist schon fast zu viel des guten, eher ein gröberes, loses Kieselbett das auf dem Hometrail liegt. Beim Antritt flutscht das Hinterrad direkt weg und muss aktiv eingefangen werden. Nix was jetzt tiefste Fahrkünste abverlangt, aber zusammen mit dem gefühlt hohen Rollwiederstand schon ein Grund die Reifenwahl zumindest mal zu hinterfragen.

Der DHR2 vorne verhält sich eher unauffällig, vielleicht sollte Ich den auch einfach mal hinten ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (25. Juli 2020)

*Konfuzius sagt*:

Mit schlechten Reifen lernst du schneller Fahren!


----------



## BikeKrueger (25. Juli 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> *Konfuzius sagt*:
> 
> Mit schlechten Reifen lernst du schneller Fahren!



Und man verbringt auf gleicher Strecke mehr Zeit auf dem Rad. Also noch ein Vorteil ?


----------



## Lupinsche (25. Juli 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das untere Lager ist sehr oft nur handfest eingedrückt. Die Schale bleibt im Steuerrohr. Oben bedarf es manchmal einen Hammerschlag.
> Wieso hast Du das noch nicht einfach mal probiert die rauszudrücken, sonst wüßtest Du doch nicht daß diese verostet sind.


Die sind offensichtlich verpresst mit der Lagerschale,lassen sich so nicht entfernen. Hoffe Canyon schickt mir den genauen Lagersatz Typ (Acros <irgendwas>) und ggf. Ersatz. Mit Lagerschalen selber machen erscheint mir mangels Werkzeug eher eine Sache für den Shop. Aber nach 2 Jahren komplett verrostet (Lenker war nicht mehr zu bewegen) ist schon ungewöhnlich, hoffe Canyon zeigt sich da irgendwie hilfsbereit. Bisher gute Erfahrungen.

update 30.07 falls jemand vor dem gleichen Problem in der Zukunft steht: die in meinem AL 6.0 2018 verbauten Lager sind ZS 56/40 unten und ZS 44/28,6 oben. Gestern mit Ausschläger die alten entfernt und neue Acros mit dem 20€ DIY Tool verpresst. Canyon support hat mir völlig andere Lagertypen benannt (IS). Nicht korrekt bei meinem Rad warum auch immer ?. Acros hat nur aufgrund der Bilder schon die korrekten erkannt, super Support bei Acros und super DIY Tool!???


----------



## filiale (25. Juli 2020)

Probiere mal das untere Lager von oben mit einem breiten Schrauberdreher und Hammer ganz sachte rauszuschlagen. Immer schön im Kreis. Dann merkst Du schon wie sich das Lager langsam bewegt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juli 2020)

BikeKrueger schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage am Rande, kann es sein, dass die Maxxis Reifen Kombi, vor allem der Aggressor hinten, ein richtiger Griff in die Toilette ist? Auf festeren Waldwegen hält einen gefühlt einer fest und auf Schotter geht einem der Arsch beim Antritt schnell weg.


Da du 2.6er Reifen als Alternative erwähnst, was ja 2018 auch original so ausgeliefert wurde und meiner Meinung nach auch ganz gut funktioniert, wenn man das Rad nicht gerade zum richtig harten Ballern hernimmt: ich habe noch den original verbauten Maxxis Rekon 2.6 im Keller, der hat hier im Wald eher nicht so super funktioniert, aber für deinen beschriebenen Einsatzzweck könnte der gut taugen. Sollte dann wohl am besten auch mit einem 2.6er vorne kombiniert werden, damit sich das nicht komisch fährt. Falls Interesse besteht, sag Bescheid!



BikeKrueger schrieb:


> Der DHR2 vorne verhält sich eher unauffällig, vielleicht sollte Ich den auch einfach mal hinten ausprobieren.


DHR 2 ist ein super Allroundreifen für vorne wie hinten, finde ich. Aber halt eher ein anderer Ansatz als 2.6er mit relativ flachem Profil. Der taugt auch gut zum Ballern 



filiale schrieb:


> Ich habe schon öfters mal ein Lager ausgebaut, gereinigt (Dichtung abhebeln, mit Reiniger ausspülen, trocknen, neu Fett eindrücken), und wenn das einmal richtig gemacht ist, haste Jahre Ruhe.


Genau  Bei den 08/15 Lagern, die meistens überall verbaut werden, macht man das am besten direkt im Neuzustand ein mal. Da ist eh generell zu wenig Fett drin, weil die Lager eigentlich von der Konstruktion her für hohe Umdrehungszahlen gemacht sind und dafür nicht zu viel Fett drin sein darf. Für die Anwendung im Steuersatz oder Hinterbau dürfen die ruhig mit Fett voll sein.



Lupinsche schrieb:


> Die sind offensichtlich verpresst mit der Lagerschale,lassen sich so nicht entfernen.
> [...]
> Aber nach 2 Jahren komplett verrostet (Lenker war nicht mehr zu bewegen) ist schon ungewöhnlich, hoffe Canyon zeigt sich da irgendwie hilfsbereit


Das war bei den älteren Baujahren mit vollintegriertem Lager auch so, die saßen extrem stramm, aber mit etwas gezielter und sanfter Gewalt (breiter Schlitzschrauber + Hammer) kriegt man die normal schon raus. Evtl. vorher etwas Kriechöl in den Spalt sprühen und einwirken lassen.

Auf dem Foto vom unteren Lager sieht man auch ganz klar, was da falsch gelaufen ist. Da muss eigentlich ordentlich (zähes) Fett dran, um dem Wasser das Eindringen bestmöglich zu erschweren. Ist hier offensichtlich nicht passiert, wenn das nach 2 Jahren schon so aussieht. Das in Kombination mit der oben beschriebenen vollständigen Fett-Füllung der Lager sollte eigentlich ne Weile halten. Aber nach 2 Jahren mal wieder reinschauen, Schmutz weg und neues Fett dran, kann auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Tom33 (25. Juli 2020)

Was ein Scheiss 

Mein CF 9.0 wurde heute Vormittag geliefert. Ist ein Jobrad und hat nur 10 Tage gedauert. Leider hat mich meine Glückssträhne mit Canyon MTB's verlassen.

Eine Schraube von diesem Anschlagschutz auf dem OR lässt sich nicht eindrehen. Das Gewinde ist vermurkst (Stichwort Endkontrolle). Man, wegen so einem Pillepalle muss das Rad zurück.

Ein Handbuch lag bei, allerdings Road - geil. Eine fremde Rechnung für ein Torque lag auch noch im Karton.

Davon abgesehen finde ich den Vorbau ja ein totales Meisterwerk. 6 Schrauben bzw. der halbe Vorbau müssen für die Lenkermontage gelöst werden. Toll...


----------



## el martn (25. Juli 2020)

Hm, ja der G5 Lenker und Vorbau von Canyon..., immer bekommst du ne Menge Gewicht für dein Geld...


----------



## BikeKrueger (25. Juli 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Was ein Scheiss
> 
> Mein CF 9.0 wurde heute Vormittag geliefert. Ist ein Jobrad und hat nur 10 Tage gedauert. Leider hat mich meine Glückssträhne mit Canyon MTB's verlassen.
> 
> ...



Ach du scheisse, das nimmt einem natürlich jeden Spaß am Bike. Ich hoffe für dich Canyon reagiert schnell.


----------



## Tom33 (25. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte mir das Gewinde auf dem Foto nochmal angeguckt und es sah so aus, als wäre es nur der erste Gewindegang. Bin dann nochmal in den Keller und habe die Schraube mit anfangs leichtem Druck eingedreht. Ging dann gut rein und wenn ich nächstes Jahr zur Inspektion dort bin, sollen die sich das einmal angucken. Jedenfalls ist das Rad nun aufgebaut und wenn ich Anfang nächster Woche wieder fit bin, wird es eingeweiht.

Es ich noch nicht gefunden habe, ist eine Anleitung für die Pike Ultimate.




Ach ja, die Leitung für die Sattelstütze ist ja ewig lang, die würde ich gerne kürzen.

edit: gerade ein Video gefunden, geht ja am Hebel recht easy.


----------



## el martn (26. Juli 2020)

Dann sind wir alle beruhigt.  
Geh mal vorsichtig mit einem Gewindeschneider durch das Loch.  Dann sollte alles passen.

Viel Spaß mit deinem Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (26. Juli 2020)

Danke... passt ja jetzt, der Schaden am Gewinde war allerdings erst auf dem Foto do deutlich zu erkennen.

Die Reverb Leitung ist auch gekürzt, geht echt super einfach.


----------



## __Flo__ (28. Juli 2020)

Moin wollte fragen ob jemand eine ahnung hat wie ich meine Achse von meinem Spectral wieder Lose bekomme. Entweder ich habe sie zu fest angeschraubt oder ich muss vorher noch eine Sicherung oder so lockern. Weiß da jemand etwas? Habe ein Canyon Spectral Al 5.0


----------



## filiale (28. Juli 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Moin wollte fragen ob jemand eine ahnung hat wie ich meine Achse von meinem Spectral wieder Lose bekomme. Entweder ich habe sie zu fest angeschraubt oder ich muss vorher noch eine Sicherung oder so lockern. Weiß da jemand etwas? Habe ein Canyon Spectral Al 5.0



Was ist das für Achse ? Schnellspanner oder per Inbus ?


----------



## __Flo__ (28. Juli 2020)

Ist eine Achse mit Inbus. Ich probiere sie nach links rauszudrehen (Ich hoffe das es die richtige Richtung ist). Oder gibt es da eine Sicherung oder so?


----------



## filiale (28. Juli 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Ist eine Achse mit Inbus. Ich probiere sie nach links rauszudrehen (Ich hoffe das es die richtige Richtung ist). Oder gibt es da eine Sicherung oder so?


Nee, gibt keine Sicherung, und gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ist auch korrekt. Eventuell mal einen längeren Inbus probieren. Zukünftig bitte dann das Gewinde einfetten.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Juli 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Nee, gibt keine Sicherung, und gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ist auch korrekt. Eventuell mal einen längeren Inbus probieren. Zukünftig bitte dann das Gewinde einfetten.


Und vielleicht nit mit 200Nm anziehen


----------



## filiale (28. Juli 2020)

Genau, da steht nämlich 12 oder 20Nm, aber nicht 200 ?


----------



## __Flo__ (28. Juli 2020)

Danke dir. Ich probiere es einmal und sprühe wd40 auf das Gewinde das sollte etwas helfen. Kann man den eventuell die inbus steckachse gegen einen schnellspanner tauschen?


----------



## filiale (28. Juli 2020)

Was soll der Tausch bringen wenn auch der Schnellspanner wie ein Ochse angezogen wird. Auf das Gewinde gehört Fett und die Achse wird locker handfest angezogen. Das hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solo010 (28. Juli 2020)

Nimm kein WD40! Nimm entsprechendes Fett. Generell sollte man schon die weitgehend vermerkten Drehmomente auf den Schrauben beachten, sonst kommt nämlich ab!
Vielleicht sich auch mal vorher etwas Zeit nehmen und sich mit der Materie befassen (hilft meistens)


----------



## filiale (28. Juli 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Nimm kein WD40! Nimm entsprechendes Fett. Generell sollte man schon die weitgehend vermerkten Drehmomente auf den Schrauben beachten, sonst kommt nämlich ab!
> Vielleicht sich auch mal vorher etwas Zeit nehmen und sich mit der Materie befassen (hilft meistens)



WD40 ist schon ok, er will es ja lösen. Wenn es gelöst ist muß natürlich das WD40 abgewischt werden und nur Fett dran, logisch.


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (28. Juli 2020)

Kurzer Hinweis zum Fett am Achsgewinde: 


Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Bei der DT Swiss-Steckachse hatte ich mal einen Wert von 15Nm gefunden (alle Angaben ohne Gewähr). Das ist aber schon arg...
> Ich habe die hintere Steckachse (2020er Al 6.0 DT Swiss - keine Canyon Quixle) mit einem guten Drehmomentschlüssel mit passendem Messbereich mit 12 bis 13Nm angezogen. Vorher das Gewinde und Konussitz noch vom Fett befreit - Hält.
> Wer unbedingt Montagefett verwenden will: *kein* druckfestes Fett verwenden und maximal etwas das Gewinde bestreichen - *nicht* den Konussitz der Achse fetten! Ich empfehle das Fetten an diesen Kontaktstellen nicht. Regelmäßige Kontrolle ist aber nach wie vor Pflicht.
> 
> ...



Wer druckfestes Fett (z.B. Wälzlagerfett) für das Gewinde verwendet und dann mit dem dem Zieldrehmoment arbeitet, ruiniert sich auf die Dauer das Gewinde. Grund: die Reibung zwischen den Flanken der Gewindegänge wird dadurch massiv herabgesetzt. Folglich erreicht man das Zielmoment erst bei höherer Scherbelastung des Gewindes, da die Reibungsanteil minimiert wird. Bitte beachten! Ein "handfestes" Anziehen der Achse bei Verwendung von druckfestem Fett wiederum führt häufig zu sich lösenden Achsen, die hier so oft moniert werden...

Gruß


----------



## __Flo__ (28. Juli 2020)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Kurzer Hinweis zum Fett am Achsgewinde:
> 
> 
> Wer druckfestes Fett (z.B. Wälzlagerfett) für das Gewinde verwendet und dann mit dem dem Zieldrehmoment arbeitet, ruiniert sich auf die Dauer das Gewinde. Grund: die Reibung zwischen den Flanken der Gewindegänge wird dadurch massiv herabgesetzt. Folglich erreicht man das Zielmoment erst bei höherer Scherbelastung des Gewindes, da die Reibungsanteil minimiert wird. Bitte beachten! Ein "handfestes" Anziehen der Achse bei Verwendung von druckfestem Fett wiederum führt häufig zu sich lösenden Achsen, die hier so oft moniert werden...
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Erklärung ?


----------



## napstarr (29. Juli 2020)

(nicht vorhandenes) Update zu meinem Riss am Steuerrohr:

29.06. Ticket eröffnet
07.07. Antwort/Rückfrage "du bist Zweitbesitzer - hast du einen schriftlichen Kaufvertrag?"
--> habe ich nicht - mir wurde die Originalrechnung übergeben. Daher hatte ich keine Bedenken, dass das Rad geklaut ist. Habe die Rechnung auch beim Ticket direkt angehangen.

Heute ist der 29.07, keine Antwort bisher!
Ja, es ist Sommer. Aber wirklich... Der gute Roman muss halt den Servicebereich in einem ähnlichen Verhältnis hochfahren wie den Ab-/Umsatz.
Klar, die Personalkosten machen den größten Posten aus. Daran spart er und erhöht die Marge pro Rad.

Das nächste Rad des Sohnes wird wohl auch ein Propain!
Die wachsen auch wie blöd - aber man bekommt immer noch schnellen und zufriedenstellenden Support!

Geh mal nach Vogt und schau wie das geht, Roman!

Wir machen den Alpencross also mit der Angst, dass der Rahmen bricht. Super, danke auch!


----------



## Tom33 (30. Juli 2020)

Fahre das CF 9.0 seit einer Woche und bin erstaunt, wie früh die Pedale aufsetzen. Ansonsten macht das Rad Spaß, großen Spaß. Werde aber vorne einem weniger extremen Reifen aufziehen, 1200gr sind schon sehr fett. Hinten ist ja der Aggressor in 2,5 in WT drauf, jetzt suche einem der vorne dazu passt und unter 1Kg wiegt. Vllt den Highroller? Man findet beim Hersteller keine Infos welcher besser vorne oder hinten montiert werden sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeKrueger (30. Juli 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Fahre das CF 9.0 seit einer Woche und bin erstaunt, wie früh die Pedale aufsetzen. Ansonsten macht das Rad Spaß, großen Spaß. Werde aber vorne einem weniger extremen Reifen aufziehen, 1200gr sind schon sehr fett. Hinten ist ja der Aggressor in 2,5 in WT drauf, jetzt suche einem der vorne dazu passt und unter 1Kg wiegt. Vllt den Highroller? Man findet beim Hersteller keine Infos welcher besser vorne oder hinten montiert werden sollte.



Edit: Auf deinem CF 9.0 sollte der Flucht dhr2 sein wie auf meinem 7.0 und das ist die 60er Ausführung, nicht die 120er. Der Reifen sollte also auch bei 9xx gr. Liegen und nicht bei 1.200 gr. ?

Wenn du bei Maxxis bleiben möchtest wäre der High Roller II ganz brauchbar. Der lässt sich sowohl vorne als auch hinten fahren. Viele setzen wohl auch auf die Kombi Assegai und Aggessor, wobei der Assi wieder über 1 kg liegt. Den High Roller II gibts als 3c Maxx terra (60er) mit knappen 955 gr. in 2.4"


----------



## Tom33 (30. Juli 2020)

Ne, da ist der DHR II MaxxGrip vorne drauf...


In der MaxxTerra Version wiegen die fast ein Viertel weniger. Hier gibt es keine Geröllfelder oder mit großen Steinen verblockte Trails, deshalb macht der DH Reifen keinen Sinn. Für den Gardasee kann ich dir ja wieder aufziehen, ansonsten hätte ich gerne was leichteres vorne (eigentlich auch für hinten, einer der geht).


----------



## Skydive93 (30. Juli 2020)

hr 2 gefällt mir vorne nicht so gut wie der dhr2. da ist das profil gutmütiger wennst den in die kurve legst.

evtl einen trail king für vorne?

edit schau mal genau nach
das ist der maxx grip exo. den gibts so nicht zu kaufen. den gibts nur bei canyon.


----------



## Tom33 (30. Juli 2020)

Bei den Maxxis braucht man ja einen Doktor, soviel verschiedene Varianten gibt es.
Fahre am XC RoRo und RaRa, da braucht man auf nicht viel achten, ok jetzt gibt es noch diese Addix Varianten - aber dennoch sehr überschaubar.

Ja die Contis hatte ich auch schon im Visier, aber ich hätte dann lieber vorne und hinten gleich besohlt (also gleicher Hersteller).


----------



## Skydive93 (30. Juli 2020)

da bin ich dann bei maxxis auch überfordert hab mich letztes mal durchgewühlt aber ich könnte nicht sagen wer da passen könnte


----------



## BikeKrueger (30. Juli 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Ne, da ist der DHR II MaxxGrip vorne drauf...
> Anhang anzeigen 1091140
> 
> In der MaxxTerra Version wiegen die fast ein Viertel weniger. Hier gibt es keine Geröllfelder oder mit großen Steinen verblockte Trails, deshalb macht der DH Reifen keinen Sinn. Für den Gardasee kann ich dir ja wieder aufziehen, ansonsten hätte ich gerne was leichteres vorne (eigentlich auch für hinten, einer der geht).



Du hast Recht ? das ist der grip nicht der terra. Kein Wunder das ich mich wie festgehalten fühle auf festem Untergrund ?


----------



## BigBadaBoom (30. Juli 2020)

Bei meinem 2019er AL6 war auch der DHR2 MaxxGripp drauf, allerdings mit der EXO Karkasse. Das ist eine Kombi die es so nicht zu kaufen gibt sondern für Canyon produziert wird.
Also nicht von den Gewichtsangaben der Kauf-Versionen verunsichern lassen. Lag gewichtlicht ungefähr bei der MaxxTerra Variante.

Bin trotzdem auf DHF MaxxTerra umgestiegen. Läuft leichter und hat gefühlt mehr Kurven-Grip wenn man das Bike gerade nicht extrem zur Seite lehnt.


----------



## Tom33 (30. Juli 2020)

Klingt gut... aber auch nicht, hätte ja sonst 300 Gr sparen können


----------



## solo010 (31. Juli 2020)

Bzgl. Reifen und den verschiedenen Reifenmischungen bzw. -nennungen kann man sich hier mal ein wenig informieren









						Updates: Der beste Mountainbike-Reifen im Test – Alle wichtigen Hersteller im Vergleich
					

Schwalbe, MAXXIS, Conti, Michelin, WTB, Kenda und Co.: Die Auswahl an Mountainbike-Reifen ist riesig und unübersichtlich. Wir haben über 50 Reifen für euch getestet und … keinen klaren Sieger gefunden. Stattdessen verraten wir euch, wie ihr den optimalen Reifen für euch und euer Bike findet...




					enduro-mtb.com
				




Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant.


----------



## __Flo__ (31. Juli 2020)

Kann mir hier irgendwer eine Empfehlung für Bremsbeläge geben meine sind schon abgefahren. Bremse: Sram Guide T 
Sollten nicht zu teuer sein aber besser als die originalen sein. Ich werde wahrscheinlich eh noch auf eine andere Bremse wechseln aber vorerst brauche ich trotzdem neue Beläge. Bitte mit Link das ich sie bestellen kann. Danke im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solo010 (31. Juli 2020)

Die Trickstuff Power Beläge sind im Gegensatz zu den Originalen deutlich griffiger, jedoch ist aus meiner Sicht der Verschleiß auch höher. Fahre diese schon längere Zeit an meiner Guide und bin durchaus zufrieden damit. Die Frage ist, was du unter nicht zu teuer verstehst!


----------



## __Flo__ (31. Juli 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Die Trickstuff Power Beläge sind im Gegensatz zu den Originalen deutlich griffiger, jedoch ist aus meiner Sicht der Verschleiß auch höher. Fahre diese schon längere Zeit an meiner Guide und bin durchaus zufrieden damit. Die Frage ist, was du unter nicht zu teuer verstehst!


Um die 15 Euro pro paar finde ich.


----------



## auster (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo in die Runde! 
Hat jemand von euch die Vecnum NINO in seinem Spectral eingebaut? Läuft das gut, oder gibt es Probleme?


----------



## __Flo__ (31. Juli 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> WD40 ist schon ok, er will es ja lösen. Wenn es gelöst ist muß natürlich das WD40 abgewischt werden und nur Fett dran, logisch.


Funktioniert leider immer noch nicht.. Es knackt einmal kurz aber es passiert nix. 



Die Schraube neben dem Gewinde der Steckachse ist keine Sicherung oder doch?


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (31. Juli 2020)

Nein, diese Schraube fixiert lediglich den Gewindeeinsatz, in welchen du das Achsgewinde eindrehst, mit der antriebsseitigen Sitzstrebe. Die Achse selbst wird dadurch nicht gesichert.


			https://www.canyon.com/on/demandware.static/-/Library-Sites-canyon-shared/default/dw899120e3/explosiondrawings/2020/spectral/M053-01_BOM_ts.pdf
		


Wie lang ist der Hebelarm des Sechskantschlüssels, mit dem du versuchst die Achse zu lösen? Mit einem kurzen Inbus tut man sich mitunter unnötig schwer.

Gruß


----------



## superwutze (31. Juli 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Funktioniert leider immer noch nicht.. Es knackt einmal kurz aber es passiert nix. Anhang anzeigen 1091547
> Die Schraube neben dem Gewinde der Steckachse ist keine Sicherung oder doch?


Du drehst die Steckachse aber hoffentlich schon von der anderen Seite raus, oder? Nur so zur Sicherheit.

Haben nicht alle Spectrals die Quixle-Achse?


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (31. Juli 2020)

superwutze schrieb:


> ...Haben nicht alle Spectrals die Quixle-Achse?



Nein leider nicht. Die 2020-Al-Spectral-Modelle besitzen alle die "Thru Axle" mit Sechskantaufnahme.
Die CF/CFR-Varianten dürften aber nach wie vor die Quixle besitzen.

Gruß


----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. Juli 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Funktioniert leider immer noch nicht.. Es knackt einmal kurz aber es passiert nix. Anhang anzeigen 1091547
> Die Schraube neben dem Gewinde der Steckachse ist keine Sicherung oder doch?


War die schoma draußen, seitdem du dat Bike hast? Sonst würde ich einfach mit nem Rohr oä den Hebel verlängern, sollte dann leichter gehen. Oder Du machst hal iwas falsch und es dann kaputt. Gibt doch bestimmt Tutorials dazu, wie man schrauben löst??


----------



## __Flo__ (31. Juli 2020)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Nein, diese Schraube fixiert lediglich den Gewindeeinsatz, in welchen du das Achsgewinde eindrehst, mit der antriebsseitigen Sitzstrebe. Die Achse selbst wird dadurch nicht gesichert.
> 
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/on/demandware.static/-/Library-Sites-canyon-shared/default/dw899120e3/explosiondrawings/2020/spectral/M053-01_BOM_ts.pdf
> ...


Mein papa hat mir schon eine Erweiterung gebastelt.. 




superwutze schrieb:


> Du drehst die Steckachse aber hoffentlich schon von der anderen Seite raus, oder? Nur so zur Sicherheit.
> 
> Haben nicht alle Spectrals die Quixle-Achse?


Ja natürlich und gegen den Uhrzeigersinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Flo__ (31. Juli 2020)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> War die schoma draußen, seitdem du dat Bike hast? Sonst würde ich einfach mit nem Rohr oä den Hebel verlängern, sollte dann leichter gehen. Oder Du machst hal iwas falsch und es dann kaputt. Gibt doch bestimmt Tutorials dazu, wie man schrauben löst??


Ja die Werkstatt hat die einmal rausgemacht. Und sie lockerte sich danach dann von selbst und dann habe ich sie festgezogen.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. Juli 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Ja die Werkstatt hat die einmal rausgemacht. Und sie lockerte sich danach dann von selbst und dann habe ich sie festgezogen.


... vermutlich zu fest hehe. Naja, eigentlich müssts dann mitm Hebel auch aufgehen... Sonst bin ich überfragt


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (31. Juli 2020)

Also wenn du die Achse mit der Hebellänge und Kriechöleinsatz nicht aufbekommst, bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt  
Bei vollem Krafteinsatz zerstörst du da eher die Aufnahme für den Sechskant in der Achse.

Wie darf man sich dein "Festziehen" denn vorstellen? Du schraubst bei der Achse ja ein Bauteil aus einer Al-Legierung in ein anderes aus vergleichbarem Material. Bei zuviel Kraft und trockenem Gewinde neigt sowas mitunter auch zum Fressen. Dann wird lösen echt schwierig.

Bevor du es mit dem langen Hebel vermurkst - schau in deiner Fahrradwerkstatt vorbei, die dir schone einmal geholfen haben. Ist wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung.

Gruß


----------



## __Flo__ (31. Juli 2020)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Also wenn du die Achse mit der Hebellänge und Kriechöleinsatz nicht aufbekommst, bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt
> Bei vollem Krafteinsatz zerstörst du da eher die Aufnahme für den Sechskant in der Achse.
> 
> Wie darf man sich dein "Festziehen" denn vorstellen? Du schraubst bei der Achse ja ein Bauteil aus einer Al-Legierung in ein anderes aus vergleichbarem Material. Bei zuviel Kraft und trockenem Gewinde neigt sowas mitunter auch zum Fressen. Dann wird lösen echt schwierig.
> ...


Ich denke das werde ich auch tun!


----------



## __Flo__ (31. Juli 2020)

Achja ich habe vergessen zu schreiben wo ich diese fest geschraubt habe hat es einmal geknarzt


----------



## filiale (31. Juli 2020)

In der Sekunde als Du das knarzen gehört hast hättest Du die Achse sofort wieder lösen müssen. Egal, die Werkstatt wird es schon richten und Du hast hoffentlich daraus ein wenig gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (31. Juli 2020)

Es wird dir anhand einer Geräuschbeschreibung keiner sagen können, ob sich das wieder zerstörungsfrei lösen lässt - leider.
Dein knarzen kann z.B. Schmutz/Dreck gewesen sein, der sich im Gewinde befunden hat. Sollte das der Fall gewesen sein, dann hast du diesen beim Festschrauben mit verpresst. Das könnte auch eine Ursache für das Festsitzen sein, ist aber jetzt reine Spekulation meinerseits...

Grundsätzlich gilt: Bitte nicht anziehen bis es knarzt   - das ist nie ein gutes Zeichen! Dann lieber gleich wieder lösen und Gewinde gründlich reinigen. Dann erneut montieren und wer unbedingt will kann auch einen Hauch *nicht druckfestes!* Fett aufs Gewinde geben. Das Anziehen dann mal mit einem gutem Drehmomentschlüssel mit passendem Einstellbereich ausführen. Dann bekommst auch ein Gefühl dafür und wirst merken, wie wenig 10 bis 12Nm eigentlich wirklich sind.

Natürlich hat man unterwegs selten einen Drehmo dabei, aber deswegen ist es auch sinnvoll durch das Schrauben daheim ein "Gefühl" dafür zu entwickeln.

Übrigens: hab in meiner Jugend bei den ersten Schraubversuchen auch das ein oder andere Gewinde vermurkst... hust. Die Erfahrung müssen leider die meisten machen, aber so lange an was draus lernt und der entstandene Schaden nicht zu groß ist...

Viel Erfolg

Gruß


----------



## __Flo__ (31. Juli 2020)

Danke euch allen. Ich werde die Werkstatt nächste Woche einmal besuchen.


----------



## BikeKrueger (1. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Klingt gut... aber auch nicht, hätte ja sonst 300 Gr sparen können



Hab heute den Wechsel auf Schwalbe Hans Dampf/Nobby Nic in 2,6" vorgenommen und dabei die Maxxis direkt gewogen.
DHR2 980g und Aggressor kam auf 900g

Die neue Kombi ist insgesamt nur 80g leichter aber rollt deutlich besser.


----------



## filiale (1. August 2020)

Ich bin doch verwundert warum man auf ein Trailbike so fette Socken montiert. 750-850gr sind schon schwer genug zu treten. Oder nutzt die Mehrheit einen Lift ?


----------



## BikeKrueger (1. August 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich bin doch verwundert warum man auf ein Trailbike so fette Socken montiert. 750-850gr sind schon schwer genug zu treten. Oder nutzt die Mehrheit einen Lift ?


Ich bin früher (ca. vor dem Krieg) eigentlich nur Downhill Bikes oder dicke Freerider gefahren und Ich fühl mich auf dickeren Reifen tatsächlich wohler. 
Der Nobby fällt in 2,6 übrigens schmaler aus als der HD in 2,6 oder der Aggessor in 2,5.

Mir war ein geringeres Gesamtgewicht wichtig und vor allem eine Geo die mich auch ohne Rückenschmerzen geradeaus fahren lässt.


----------



## killerale555 (2. August 2020)

Was habt ihr bei welchem Körpergewicht an Luftdruck im Dämpfer Fox Dpx2 Performance ohne Lowspeed Feineinstellung ? Nur aus Interesse.

Und vor allem in welcher Hebelstellung fahrt ihr... offen oder Mitte ?

Gruß


----------



## sunabsolute (3. August 2020)

killerale555 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr bei welchem Körpergewicht an Luftdruck im Dämpfer Fox Dpx2 Performance ohne Lowspeed Feineinstellung ? Nur aus Interesse.
> 
> Und vor allem in welcher Hebelstellung fahrt ihr... offen oder Mitte ?


190 PSI bei 81kg. (Körpergewicht, nicht fahrfertig) Hebelstellung ist fast immer offen. Nur bei Asphalt Bergaufpassagen mach ich zu.


----------



## napstarr (3. August 2020)

So,... mittlerweile habe ich eine Antwort und einen Rücksendeschein für den Rahmentausch.

Wir haben ein paar Teile ausgetauscht: Bremse, Griffe, Kettenblatt usw
Wie würdet Ihr denn damit verfahren?
Originalzustand wiederherstellen? Geht nicht ganz, die Billiggriffe hab ich z.B. direkt entsorgt, die waren nichtmal was für die Restekiste.
Oder einfach Dinge wie die Bremse ganz weglassen?

Ich hab echt keinen Bock auf Scherereien und meinen Teilen nachlaufen zu müssen ...



---->Update: habe diese Frage auch an Canyon zurückgestellt und 14 min (!!!) später bereits eine Antwort erhalten 
Wieso nicht gleich so.
Gibt wohl verschiedene Status (ja, der Plural von Status ist Status), in denen sich ein Ticket befinden kann und entsprechend unterschiedlich sind die Reaktionszeiten...


----------



## Tom33 (3. August 2020)

die bauen das Teil ja um, ich denke nicht, das die auf O-Teile bestehen.

Wie viel habt ihr in der Pike? Wiege fahrfertig ca. 83 Kg und hatte selbst bei 70 PSI noch 4 cm ungenutzt. Ok, hatte bisher noch kein wirklich hartes Gelände, aber einen DH Trail mit Absätzen und größeren Wurzeln bin ich runter und es bleiben immer die ~4 cm übrig. Sag ist knapp unter 30...


----------



## BikeKrueger (3. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wie viel habt ihr in der Pike? Wiege fahrfertig ca. 83 Kg und hatte selbst bei 70 PSI noch 4 cm ungenutzt. Ok, hatte bisher noch kein wirklich hartes Gelände, aber einen DH Trail mit Absätzen und größeren Wurzeln bin ich runter und es bleiben immer die ~4 cm übrig. Sag ist knapp unter 30...



78 PSI bei ca. 75kg Fahrfertig, ~25% Sag.

Hatte am WE einen Token eingesetzt da ich sonst auf der Hausrunde mit kleinsten Sprüngen schon 150 von 160mm genutzt hatte. Bin mit dem Ergebnis nicht wirklich zufrieden, da das Ansprechverhalten jetzt deutlich unsensiebler ist. Werd da noch was tüfteln müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. August 2020)

napstarr schrieb:


> So,... mittlerweile habe ich eine Antwort und einen Rücksendeschein für den Rahmentausch.
> 
> Wir haben ein paar Teile ausgetauscht: Bremse, Griffe, Kettenblatt usw
> Wie würdet Ihr denn damit verfahren?
> ...


Ich würd nur den nackten Rahmen hinschicken und selbst aufbauen. 
Der größte Zeitfaktor wird wohl der Aufbau selbst bei Canyon sein. 
Ich hatte meinen Rahmentausch 2018 auch so gemacht und die Sache war nach ner Woche durch. 
Also Samstag den alten Rahmen verschickt und Freitags war der neue da.


----------



## Tom33 (3. August 2020)

BikeKrueger schrieb:


> 78 PSI bei ca. 75kg Fahrfertig, ~25% Sag.
> 
> Hatte am WE einen Token eingesetzt da ich sonst auf der Hausrunde mit kleinsten Sprüngen schon 150 von 160...


 verstehe ich nicht, bin auch ein anderes DH Segment richtig runter und habe meinen KOM egalisiert, trotzdem bleiben 4cm ungenutzt. Habe jetzt auf 65 eingestellt und werde mal sehen...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> die bauen das Teil ja um, ich denke nicht, das die auf O-Teile bestehen.
> 
> Wie viel habt ihr in der Pike? Wiege fahrfertig ca. 83 Kg und hatte selbst bei 70 PSI noch 4 cm ungenutzt. Ok, hatte bisher noch kein wirklich hartes Gelände, aber einen DH Trail mit Absätzen und größeren Wurzeln bin ich runter und es bleiben immer die ~4 cm übrig. Sag ist knapp unter 30...


Ich fahr meine Pike mit 85psi bei 83kg ohne Token. 
Anfangs waren bei mir zwei Token drin, hab zuerst einen raus genommen und nun auch den letzten. 
Federweg wird, bis auf 1-1,5cm, gut genutzt. 
Hab heut trotzdem mal nen kleinen Service gemacht und noch den Airshaft vom überflüssigen Fett befreit. 
Als Schmieröl hab ich Fox Gold genommen...die Gabel läuft jetzt deutlich besser wie vorher und harmoniert nun auch mit dem Superdeluxe mit der Megneg so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab.


----------



## Tom33 (3. August 2020)

Mit fehlt halt ein Vergleich, meine Lefty spricht softer an, das war es dann aber auch.

Ich bin mit 65 PSI 4 Stufen gesprungen (unsauber) und das war unangenehm, allerdings war auch nur noch 1 cm übrig. Die Gabel kommt auch nur 15 cm raus, für den restlichen 1 cm muss ich sie etwas ziehen.

Habe jetzt 70 drin und noch 3,5 cm übrig, allerdings waren der Test danach nur jeweils 2 Stufen - denke wenn das mal war mit Speed kommt, sieht's auch anders aus. Die Pike ist ja eher für Trail ausgelegt, ich Frage mich echt, wo (wie) ich die ans Limit bringen kann?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Mit fehlt halt ein Vergleich, meine Lefty spricht softer an, das war es dann aber auch.
> 
> Ich bin mit 65 PSI 4 Stufen gesprungen (unsauber) und das war unangenehm, allerdings war auch nur noch 1 cm übrig. Die Gabel kommt auch nur 15 cm raus, für den restlichen 1 cm muss ich sie etwas ziehen.
> 
> Habe jetzt 70 drin und noch 3,5 cm übrig, allerdings waren der Test danach nur jeweils 2 Stufen - denke wenn das mal war mit Speed kommt, sieht's auch anders aus. Die Pike ist ja eher für Trail ausgelegt, ich Frage mich echt, wo (wie) ich die ans Limit bringen kann?


Ich würd erstmal die Token entfernen. 
Dein Problem is die Progression nicht der Druck an sich.


----------



## Tom33 (3. August 2020)

Das dachte ich auch, aber da sind keine drin.


----------



## plex2k (3. August 2020)

Kurze Frage: 
Welche Beläge empfehlt ihr mir für die Shimano SLX M7120 von meinem Spectral AL 6.0?
Die N03A? Finde es komisch, dass die Verfügbarkeit stark sinkt...


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (3. August 2020)

Falls Sinterbeläge bevorzugt werden, dann kann ich die originalen von Shimano empfehlen:








						Scheibenbremsbeläge online kaufen | bike-components
					

Scheibenbremsbeläge von Shimano für dein MTB und mehr Bikes online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




Falls du bei organischen Belägen bleiben willst (analog zu den N03A ), könntest du auch mal diese hier ausprobieren. Da fehlen mir persönlich aber leider die Erfahrungswerte.








						Bremsbelag 260 Power
					

Kompatibel mit folgenden Herstellern: Shimano Tektro/TRP




					www.trickstuff-shop.de
				




Gruß


----------



## Tob1as (4. August 2020)

napstarr schrieb:


> So,... mittlerweile habe ich eine Antwort und einen Rücksendeschein für den Rahmentausch.
> 
> Wir haben ein paar Teile ausgetauscht: Bremse, Griffe, Kettenblatt usw
> Wie würdet Ihr denn damit verfahren?
> ...



Das heißt momentan ca 30 Tage Antwortzeit? 
Ich warte seit 2 Wochen auf Antwort wegen meiner Kettenstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Lukas__ (4. August 2020)

Ich wiege 60 kg fahr fertig und fahre ca 60 psi und 3 tokens in meiner pike das sind ca 20% sag und ich nutze den federweg fast komplett aus.


----------



## Ryker13 (4. August 2020)

110psi bei 110kg mit 2 Token in der Pike. Habe so ca 25% sag. Nutze 90% des Federwegs und der Rest ist Reserve für miese Landungen


----------



## Tom33 (5. August 2020)

Wenn ich die letzten 4 Einstellungen vergleiche, sind PSI und Körpergewicht quasi annähernd gleich. Da müsste meine Pike bei 75 PSI (und weniger, ohne Token) und ~82 Kg fahrfertig doch auf Anschlag gehen? Bin gestern wieder recht schnell eine Abfahrt (https://www.strava.com/segments/14035434?filter=overall - vllt. kennts einer) runter, wo die Gabel zwei mal gut arbeiten muss. Es bleibt einfach bei diesen 4 cm...


----------



## BikeKrueger (5. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die letzten 4 Einstellungen vergleiche, sind PSI und Körpergewicht quasi annähernd gleich. Da müsste meine Pike bei 75 PSI (und weniger, ohne Token) und ~82 Kg fahrfertig doch auf Anschlag gehen? Bin gestern wieder recht schnell eine Abfahrt (https://www.strava.com/segments/14035434?filter=overall - vllt. kennts einer) runter, wo die Gabel zwei mal gut arbeiten muss. Es bleibt einfach bei diesen 4 cm...



Du kannst aber ganz einfedern wenn die Luft raus ist?


----------



## Tom33 (5. August 2020)

muss die Gabel ohne Luft bis auf den letzten mm einfedern können? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, habe da nicht explizit darauf geachtet.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (5. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> muss die Gabel ohne Luft bis auf den letzten mm einfedern können? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, habe da nicht explizit darauf geachtet.


Ohne Luft ist die doch eigentlich bis ganz durch platt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> muss die Gabel ohne Luft bis auf den letzten mm einfedern können? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, habe da nicht explizit darauf geachtet.



ja, bis auf vl. 1-3mm muß die ohne Luft komplett einfedern


----------



## Tom33 (5. August 2020)

ok danke euch, das gucke ich mir heute NaMi mal genau an...


----------



## Tom33 (5. August 2020)

Also die Gabel ist ohne Druck komplett drin...

Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, der Einstellknopf rechts ist nicht gerade drin. Im RS Einstellvideo geht er weiter rum, allerdings klickt es beim Drehen zweimal - dürfte also nur etwas verdreht drin sitzen.






Auf Trailhead werden 86 PSI empfohlen, damit hatte ich 25% SAG, bin auf 80 runter und nun bei 30% SAG. Ich habe die Gabel im Stand auf 2,5cm Rest gebracht. Die Pike gibt oft nur 15cm frei und läuft für mein Empfinden etwas rau - hatte mir ein softeres Ansprechverhalten vorgestellt.

Muss mal zu einem Händler und eine andere Pike probieren.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (5. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Also die Gabel ist ohne Druck komplett drin...
> 
> Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, der Einstellknopf rechts ist nicht gerade drin. Im RS Einstellvideo geht er weiter rum, allerdings klickt es beim Drehen zweimal - dürfte also nur etwas verdreht drin sitzen.
> 
> ...


Also wenn sie mit angemessenen Druck und angemessener Tokenzahl nicht ansatzweise den Federweg freigibt würde ich das ganze reklamieren.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Also die Gabel ist ohne Druck komplett drin...
> 
> Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, der Einstellknopf rechts ist nicht gerade drin. Im RS Einstellvideo geht er weiter rum, allerdings klickt es beim Drehen zweimal - dürfte also nur etwas verdreht drin sitzen.
> 
> ...


Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das dir ein kleiner Service inkl. Demontage vom Airshaft und Reinigung vom überschüssigen Fett in der Negativluftkammer helfen wird. 
Meine läuft seitdem auch um Klassen besser.


----------



## Tom33 (6. August 2020)

Die Anleitung dazu hatte ich schon in der Hand, muss es mir nochmal angucken. Sofern es kein Spezialwerkzeug braucht...


----------



## .jan (6. August 2020)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer ein leichtes Knarzen/Ticken/Knistern wenn ich Kettenspannung aufgebaut habe und sobald die Spannung weg war, gab es dieses Geräusch. Es kam aus dem hinteren Rahmen Dreieck Antriebsseite (Horst-Link). Also alles frisch montiert: Schaltwerk, Schaltauge, Horst-Link Lager Schraube und dieses Abdeck-Blech direkt am Lager, welches mit zwei Schrauben befestigt ist. Diese zwei Schrauben habe ich erst angezogen, nachdem die Lagerschraube fest war. Überall wo Metall auf Metall trifft, leicht Fett dazwischen.
> 
> Hier auf dem Bild sieht man den Aufbau des Horst-Link Lagerung. Sehr geil finde ich übrigens dass Canyon auch am Horst-Link die Lager nochmal beidseitig zusätzlich durch Quad-Ringe (blau) abgedichtet hat....voll der Aufwand, den man nicht mal an Rahmen der >3500*€ Grenze findet. Bei Canyon gibt es für deutlich weniger ein komplettes Rad .
> 
> ...


Ich war echt verzweifelt wegen des Geknackes in meinem Hinterbau und die oben beschriebene Methode hat es gebracht!! Hatte vorher immer zuerst die zwei kleinen Schrauben angezogen, dann die Lagerschraube. Mal sehen, wie lange es geräuschfrei bleibt. Ansonsten eben wieder auf, säubern, schmieren, zusammenschrauben.


----------



## sandRound (7. August 2020)

sandRound schrieb:


> Kurzes Update: der Rahmen ist endlich eingetroffen. Jetzt muss nur noch alles beim Umbau klappen.
> Zur Info. Tretlager und Steuersatz waren nicht dabei. Kanal für die Leitungen und Lagerabdeckungen auch nicht. Ansonsten alles sowie ich das auf die schnelle gesehen habe...



Umbau ist fertig und alles hat gut geklappt. 
Und ich muss sagen, in schwarz gefällt es mir auch sehr gut! Und so passt es zu den zwei anderen schwarzen Canyons im Keller 
Bin schlussendlich sehr happy, dass Canyon so kulant war und mir einen neuen Rahmen gesendet hat. Auch wenn es über 3 Monate gedauert hat...


----------



## Tob1as (7. August 2020)

Meine Garantieanfrage vom
21.07 
wurde heute erstmalig beantwortet.
Mal sehen was sie machen

Meine Anfrage nach Ersatzteilen vom 14. Juni wurde dann auch mal bearbeitet.
Leider falsch - weiß jemand die Bestellnummer für die Abdeckung, die eigentlich aus Lager gehört?
Eine davon hat sich verabschiedet.
Aus der Explosionszeichnung werde ich nicht schlau.
GP0111-01 SEAL AM ist es nicht, das Schreiben nur o-ringe zu sein. 






Mal sehen, bin heiß aufs Radfahren.


----------



## __Flo__ (9. August 2020)

Die Trickstuff power beläge sind echt sau gut. Danke für die Empfehlung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. August 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Die Trickstuff power beläge sind echt sau gut. Danke für die Empfehlung ?


Freu dich noch schnell...morgen könnten sie schon abgefahren sein


----------



## superwutze (10. August 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> BIn auch 1,78...fahre L. Passt!
> 
> Hat hier schon jemand seinen Super Deluxe mit der Megneg Aircan in einen funktionierenden Dämpfer verwandelt?
> Ich hab vor nicht ganz zwei Wochen umgebaut...die besten 75€ die ich seit ewigen Zeiten in Bikes investiert hab


Vielen Dank für die Erinnerung! Die Megneg hatte ich ja schon wieder ganz vergessen  ?

Sofort bestellt und gestern eingebaut, hier ein erster Erfahrungsbericht:

Warum überhaupt:
Ich bin 1,73m und wiege knappe 60kg, damit bin ich am untersten Limit für Standard-Fahrradfederungen, also bin ich immer am Suchen um die Small-Bump-Compliance (schööööönes Wort) meines Spectrals zu verbessern. Schon 2019 hab ich die größere Debonair Luftkammer vorne eingebaut und war sehr angetan. Die Megneg wollte ich daher auch probieren.

Was war vorher dran:
Ein Rockshox Deluxe RT3 ohne Token mit 160PSI, Rebound zwei Klicks vom Hasen. Den Federweg hab ich von 60mm auf 65mm umrüsten lassen. Ich wollte schon länger Token einbauen, hab mich aber nie dazu überwunden. Den Federweg nutzte ich so immer wieder mal ganz aus, das Ansprechverhalten war aber eher unbefriedigend.

Wie ist es jetzt:
Auf Megneg umgebaut, 2 Bänder drin, 185PSI und Rebound ein Klick. Als Referenz bin ich dann eine meiner Stammrunden gefahren inkl. sprunglastiger Trailabfahrt (diese sogar zweimal). Schon zu beginn war klar: da ist jetzt etwas grob anders. Auf Kopfsteinpflaster war deutlich weniger zu spüren. Beim Trials-hoppen war das Rad weicher und nicht wie gewohnt vom Boden zu heben, da war jetzt mehr Mühe notwendig. Später im Gelände war das aber nicht mehr spürbar da man dort wohl weiter im Federweg steht. Bergauf hab ich zum ersten Mal seit den Anfangstagen des Spectrals in den Pedalier-Modus gewechselt. Die letzten Jahre bin ich immer ganz offen gefahren, das geht nun nicht mehr so gut, aber dafür gibts ja die Platform. Zurückschalten sollte man aber nicht vergessen. Auf meinen Referenz-Impossible-Climbs (technische, steile Passagen) ging es etwas besser als zuvor, der Hinterreifen rutschte weniger durch. Eine kleine Offenbarung: stehend geht es jetzt deutlich besser steil und technisch bergauf zu fahren! Wirklich beeindruckend waren aber die Abfahrten. Das Plus an Grip am Hinterreifen hat Sicherheit vermittelt, ich war auf diesem Trail noch nie so schnell unterwegs und die Sprünge gingen auch deutlich weiter. Die Bremswirkung hinten war einfach besser als vorher, der Reifen mehr am Boden. Auch beim abschliessenden Stiegenspringen waren die Landungen angenehmer und ich konnte die kurzen Bremsmöglichkeiten besser ausnutzen. Erst einige Zeit danach habe ich bemerkt, dass die Dämpfung jetzt progressiver ist als vorher und ich mir und meinem Bike mehr abverlangt habe. Kein Muskelkater, aber durchaus beansprucht 

Fazit:
Sehr überrascht! Ich dachte es macht weniger unterschied, da das Spectral ja eigentlich ein sehr progressives Bike ist und die Megneg ja eigentlich nicht gerade für meinen Zweck beworben wird. Jetzt ist mal Urlaub dran, aber ich freue mich schon sehr aufs herumspielen und einstellen!


----------



## -Bastian (12. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, habe Ende April - Anfang Mai mein Spectral CF 8.0 bekommen und bin eigentlich soweit happy. Nun nach ein paar Einsätzen hat sich auf der einen Seite die Schraube zur Befestigung des Hinterbaus (Oberhalb des Tretlagers) gelöst.
Das habe ich zum Anlass genommen das ganze Rad mal auf links zu drehen und alles zu kontrollieren. Beim Ausbau der beiden Schrauben ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Lager keinen mm mehr drehen lassen (siehe Bild) 





ich nehme mal an, normal ist das nicht oder? 
was meint ihr, soll ich mich selbst darum kümmern oder ist das ein Fall für Canyon?


----------



## Hades1337 (12. August 2020)

-Bastian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe Ende April - Anfang Mai mein Spectral CF 8.0 bekommen und bin eigentlich soweit happy. Nun nach ein paar Einsätzen hat sich auf der einen Seite die Schraube zur Befestigung des Hinterbaus (Oberhalb des Tretlagers) gelöst.
> Das habe ich zum Anlass genommen das ganze Rad mal auf links zu drehen und alles zu kontrollieren. Beim Ausbau der beiden Schrauben ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Lager keinen mm mehr drehen lassen (siehe Bild) Anhang anzeigen 1097594Anhang anzeigen 1097595
> 
> ich nehme mal an, normal ist das nicht oder?
> was meint ihr, soll ich mich selbst darum kümmern oder ist das ein Fall für Canyon?



Einfach auf das auf dem Bolzen angegebene Drehmoment anziehen, vielleicht etwas Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung drauf.

Das sich Schraubverbindungen bei den Belastungen lösen können ist normal, des halb immer regelmäßig das Radel ab checken!


----------



## -Bastian (12. August 2020)

Hades1337 schrieb:


> Einfach auf das auf dem Bolzen angegebene Drehmoment anziehen, vielleicht etwas Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung drauf.
> 
> Das sich Schraubverbindungen bei den Belastungen lösen können ist normal, des halb immer regelmäßig das Radel ab checken!



klar, sollte auch kein Vorwurf sein. Das Bike war nun schon ein paar mal im Park und im Moment ärgere ich mich ein klein wenig über mich selbst, dass ich es nicht schon vorher kontrolliert habe.
Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, ist es normal, dass sich das KugelLager auf beiden Seiten mit dem Finger nicht drehen lässt? Schmutz ist dort keiner vorhanden - der Dichtung seih gedankt ;-) 
Aber für mich macht es den Anschein, dass die Lager trotzdem was abbekommen haben?


----------



## Hades1337 (12. August 2020)

Kugellager sollte sich leichtgängig bewegen. Versuch mal die Dichtungen zu entfernen von den Kugellager und Reinige/ neues fett rein vielleicht bringt es was.


----------



## -Bastian (12. August 2020)

Hades1337 schrieb:


> Kugellager sollte sich leichtgängig bewegen. Versuch mal die Dichtungen zu entfernen von den Kugellager und Reinige/ neues fett rein vielleicht bringt es was.



gerade mal die Dichtung entfernt, aber da bewegt sich überhaupt nichts mehr. Auf keiner der beiden Seiten :-(
da ich am Wochenende in die alte Heimat fahre, werde ich das Bike wohl zur erstinspektion dort abwerfen.

willda jetzt nicht zu viel rumfummeln


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. August 2020)

-Bastian schrieb:


> gerade mal die Dichtung entfernt, aber da bewegt sich überhaupt nichts mehr. Auf keiner der beiden Seiten :-(
> da ich am Wochenende in die alte Heimat fahre, werde ich das Bike wohl zur erstinspektion dort abwerfen.
> 
> willda jetzt nicht zu viel rumfummeln


Ein ähnliches Problem hab ich vor einigen Wochen am Capra eines Bekannten gelöst. Da war die Hülse zwischen den Lager zwei Zehntel zu breit und hat so zuviel Druck auf die Innenlager ausgeübt die dann blockiert haben wie in deinem Fall. 
Das mal so als eventuellen Lösungsansatz.


----------



## Tom33 (12. August 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das dir ein kleiner Service inkl. Demontage vom Airshaft und Reinigung vom überschüssigen Fett in der Negativluftkammer helfen wird.
> Meine läuft seitdem auch um Klassen besser.


Habe vorhin den kleinen Service gemacht... Schaumringe raus (waren trocken), Dichtung gefettet und neues Öl unten rein. Wenn das keine Besserung bringt, mache ich den großen Service.

edit: hatte die Gabel mit 65 PSI aufgepumpt und einen Token verbaut. Die Gabel gibt jetzt die vollen 160mm frei, allerdings blieben noch 3 cm ungenutzt. Bin mit der Performance aber eigentlich zufrieden, spricht soft an und ohne Token warte es vmtl noch 1-2 cm Rest. Ich werde sie so heute erst mal weiterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. August 2020)

Das Lager schaut neu aus, wenn sich da nix dreht, ab zu Canyon. Wenn Du Samstag dort aufschlägst bring ganz viel Zeit mit.


----------



## -Bastian (12. August 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Lager schaut neu aus, wenn sich da nix dreht, ab zu Canyon. Wenn Du Samstag dort aufschlägst bring ganz viel Zeit mit.


Das werde ich auch machen. Das Bike ist gerade mal 4 Monate alt und da will ich jetzt nichts selbst ran. Zeit werde ich im Gepäck haben, das ist nun mal der Nachteil dem man sich bewusst sein sollte. Aber ich habe heute bereits mit Canyon hin & her geschrieben, bisher kann ich mich da absolut nicht beklagen  

Bin gespannt, aber schon einmal vielen Dank für die Reaktionen


----------



## superwutze (12. August 2020)

-Bastian schrieb:


> Das werde ich auch machen. Das Bike ist gerade mal 4 Monate alt und da will ich jetzt nichts selbst ran. Zeit werde ich im Gepäck haben, das ist nun mal der Nachteil dem man sich bewusst sein sollte. Aber ich habe heute bereits mit Canyon hin & her geschrieben, bisher kann ich mich da absolut nicht beklagen
> 
> Bin gespannt, aber schon einmal vielen Dank für die Reaktionen


Sollte sich das Lager tatsächlich drehen nur weil der Bolzen entfernt wird?
Die äußere Lagerschale ist mit dem Hinterbau verbunden, der Bolzen fixiert die innere Lagerschale gegen den Rahmen. So lange die innere Schale am Rahmen anliegt wird sich da nicht viel bewegen. Wenn man den Hinterbau komplett entfernt, dann sollte sich das Lager drehen, aber im eingebauten Zustand (schätze ich) wird das Lager mit beiden Schalen guten Kontakt haben. Bewegt sich das Lager wenn man den Hinterbau bewegt?


----------



## S-H-A (12. August 2020)

Wenn du beide Lager gleichzeitig drehst, sollte das gehen. Das passt dann schon so. Dann ist die Hülse ein Zehntel zu lang, oder die Lager nen Tuck zu hart eingepresst. Macht aber nix. Kenne min. 2 Specialized die das auch haben. Laufen seit Jahren problemlos. Wenn der Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer sanft geht, gibt es imho keinen Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## Tom33 (14. August 2020)

Geht das nur mir so? Ich finde, das das Spectral verdammt früh mit den Pedalen aufsetzt. In keinem Review oder auf YT wurde dieser Punkt erwähnt. Es reicht über eine Wurzel zu pedalieren und rumms - alles was über ca. 5 cm aus dem Boden ragt, reicht schon. Kenne ich von keinem anderen MTB. Wobei ich mich an die 26er Zeiten nicht mehr erinnern kann.


----------



## BikeKrueger (14. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Geht das nur mir so? Ich finde, das das Spectral verdammt früh mit den Pedalen aufsetzt. In keinem Review oder auf YT wurde dieser Punkt erwähnt. Es reicht über eine Wurzel zu pedalieren und rumms - alles was über ca. 5 cm aus dem Boden ragt, reicht schon. Kenne ich von keinem anderen MTB. Wobei ich mich an die 26er Zeiten nicht mehr erinnern kann.



Ist mir bisher noch nicht negativ aufgefallen ?

Sackt der Hinterbau bei dir vielleicht beim pedallieren zu stark ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (14. August 2020)

In den technischen Passagen kann ich das nicht beurteilen, aber wenn es nur gerade geht, dann ist der Dämpfer eher ruhig. Kurze Bewegungen ja, aber kein wippender Hinterbau.

Ich kann ja mal etwas mehr Druck probieren, bin eher am unteren Limit.


----------



## BikeKrueger (14. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> In den technischen Passagen kann ich das nicht beurteilen, aber wenn es nur gerade geht, dann ist der Dämpfer eher ruhig. Kurze Bewegungen ja, aber kein wippender Hinterbau.
> 
> Ich kann ja mal etwas mehr Druck probieren, bin eher am unteren Limit.



Ich hab auch noch nicht das perfekte Setup für den Hinterbau gefunden. Ich hab mich zur Zeit auch für etwas mehr Druck und weniger Sag entschieden damit der Hinterbau nicht so durchsackt in bei kleinen Unebenheiten. Dafür spricht er halt etwas unsanfter an. 

Ich bin früher nur Stahlfeder gefahren, würde dem Spectral sicher auch gut stehen, aber Canyon mag das ja nicht.


----------



## Tom33 (14. August 2020)

Muss ich auch probieren, hatte mich bisher nur auf die Gabel konzentriert. Habe heute das Video für den Gabelservice mit Reinigung der Lufteinheit geguckt und mich direkt geärgert, das ich es nicht mitgemacht hatte. Das wäre nämlich nur noch ein Klacks gewesen. Na ja, beim nächsten mal


----------



## el martn (14. August 2020)

Psst,  du hast auch nur 170 mm lange Kurbeln...


----------



## Specialexed (15. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Geht das nur mir so? Ich finde, das das Spectral verdammt früh mit den Pedalen aufsetzt. In keinem Review oder auf YT wurde dieser Punkt erwähnt. Es reicht über eine Wurzel zu pedalieren und rumms - alles was über ca. 5 cm aus dem Boden ragt, reicht schon. Kenne ich von keinem anderen MTB. Wobei ich mich an die 26er Zeiten nicht mehr erinnern kann.



Das Tretlager liegt am Spectral verhältnismäßig tief,das ist halt so.
Muss man sich ggf. etwas dran gewöhnen oder, wenn man mehrere Räder im Einsatz hat, in brenzligen Situationen immer dran denke.
Hab bei mir gleich ne Schutzkappe an die Kurbeln gebaut.


----------



## Tom33 (15. August 2020)

Ja unbedingt, ein Arm hat schon eine Macke... Ist halt eine Umstellung, lässt man einen Tritt aus, passiert auch nichts.

Bisher dachte ich dass mein Scalpel (120/115mm) super soft reagiert. Aber gestern saß ich mal wieder drauf und konnte gar nicht glauben, wie viel softer das Spectral ist. Dafür ist es halt eine Rakete und wird für schnelle Runden zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## -Bastian (15. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wenn du beide Lager gleichzeitig drehst, sollte das gehen. Das passt dann schon so. Dann ist die Hülse ein Zehntel zu lang, oder die Lager nen Tuck zu hart eingepresst. Macht aber nix. Kenne min. 2 Specialized die das auch haben. Laufen seit Jahren problemlos. Wenn der Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer sanft geht, gibt es imho keinen Grund zur Sorge.


War heute in Koblenz und lt. den Mechanikern sollte sich das Lager schon drehen. Sie haben es jetzt auf die Schnelle wieder hinbekommen, läuft allerdings ein wenig hakelig, so dass sie mir in drei Wochen an einem Wochentag neue Lager - auf ihren Nacken - einpressen und in einem Rutsch die erste Inspektion durchführen.

Bis jetzt wurden die Probleme die ich an beiden Rädern hatte (Lux & Spectral) immer relativ schnell geklärt und die Kommunikation lief immer relativ zackig - ist auch mal eine Erwähnung wert. vielleicht liegt’s aber auch an meiner Erwartungshaltung die ich an einen Direktversender habe ...

Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden


----------



## sunabsolute (15. August 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> In keinem Review oder auf YT wurde dieser Punkt erwähnt. Es reicht über eine Wurzel zu pedalieren und rumms - alles was über ca. 5 cm aus dem Boden ragt, reicht schon.


Geht mir genauso. Wobei ich mit viel Sag hinten fahr. Bin das aus der 26er Zeit so gewohnt.... Ich hab das Problem vor allem bei technichen uphills. Aber auch in engen Anliegern etc... 2 Dinge helfen: Immer die auf die Pedalstellung (viertel vor drei) achten und möglichst flache Pedale fahren. Ich hab von Reverse Escape deswegen zu HT ME03 gewechselt.  Wer Klickies fährt, hat wahrscheinlich weniger probleme... Da die in der Regel nicht so ausladend sind. Es gibt übrigens schon Reviews die auf das Problem aufmersam machen.


----------



## filiale (15. August 2020)

-Bastian schrieb:


> War heute in Koblenz und lt. den Mechanikern sollte sich das Lager schon drehen. Sie haben es jetzt auf die Schnelle wieder hinbekommen, läuft allerdings ein wenig hakelig, so dass sie mir in drei Wochen an einem Wochentag neue Lager - auf ihren Nacken - einpressen und in einem Rutsch die erste Inspektion durchführen.
> 
> Bis jetzt wurden die Probleme die ich an beiden Rädern hatte (Lux & Spectral) immer relativ schnell geklärt und die Kommunikation lief immer relativ zackig - ist auch mal eine Erwähnung wert. vielleicht liegt’s aber auch an meiner Erwartungshaltung die ich an einen Direktversender habe ...
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden



Der Unterschied ist, das Du Vorort alles direkt klären kann. Wer das alles remote machen muß (FB, email, Chat, Telefon) der hat gleich ein zweites Problem bzgl. Erreichbarkeit und Bearbeitungsdauer.


----------



## -Bastian (15. August 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, das Du Vorort alles direkt klären kann. Wer das alles remote machen muß (FB, email, Chat, Telefon) der hat gleich ein zweites Problem bzgl. Erreichbarkeit und Bearbeitungsdauer.



Ich habe es vorher aus der Ferne geklärt 
Komme aus Stuttgart und habe den Vorteil, dass ich ab und an die Family in der Nähe von Koblenz besuchen kann - das ist mit Sicherheit ein unschlagbarer Vorteil. 
Aber auf meine Email erhalte ich immer zackig eine Antwort, keine Ahnung ob ich da eine Ausnahme darstelle oder der Ton die Musik macht. 
Habe bspw. bei diesem Problem am selben Tag eine Antwort erhalten und mit dem Canyon Mitarbeiter zwei oder dreimal hin und her geschrieben um die Vorgehensweise abzustimmen. 
Neben dem Vielen negativen, finde ich persönlich es nett, wenn man erwähnt, dass es durchaus funktionieren kann.

allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (15. August 2020)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1062912
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...



Kurzes Update zum o.g. Kettenstrebenriss meines Kumpels.

Auch hier hat Canyon nun eine CF Strebe geschickt. Die trauen wohl den Alu Streben nicht mehr ?

Muss nur noch umgebaut werden. 

Fährt hier schon einer ein AL nur mit CF Hinterbaustrebe?


----------



## __Flo__ (17. August 2020)

Moin
Kann man nur das Ende vom Schaltzug kaufen? Ich bin nämlich einmal gestürzt und da Canyon das schaltkabel so kurz gemacht hat is die end Hülle aufgerissen. Have eine Sram Nx Schaltung 
Lg


----------



## Tob1as (17. August 2020)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zum o.g. Kettenstrebenriss meines Kumpels.



Weißt du wann er angefragt hatte?
So langsam wird es knapp mit meinem Jahresurlaub. 
Mein Ticket wurde am 21. Juni bestätigt,
am 7. August erstmalig bearbeitet (= "Anliegen zur Prüfung weitergeleitet ").
Sonst Funkstille.

30 Tage ohne Rad werden es hoffentlich nicht werden


----------



## Tob1as (17. August 2020)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Moin
> Kann man nur das Ende vom Schaltzug kaufen?



Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe, aber ich denke was du suchst 
nennt sich *Außenzugtülle.*
Bekommst du in jedem Fahrradladen, auch offline.
Es gibt auch Sets mit Schaltzughülle,
um deine zu Kurze zu ersetzen.

Vor ein paar Monaten hätte ich noch gesagt klär es mit Canyon ab, die bezahlen bestimmt die Rechnung - aber die sind im Moment sehr schwer zu erreichen.


----------



## Tbuschi (18. August 2020)

Leider hat es mich nun auch erwischt....
Hoffe das noch eine Kettenstrebe in meiner Farbe da ist und es keine allzu großen Komplikationen gibt.

Werde den Weg wohl direkt nach Koblenz wählen...


----------



## tobi2410 (18. August 2020)

Gibt es für die Rahmenöffnung für den Kabelzug vom Dropper Post eine Abdeckung? Bei mir ist die Öffnung offen und trotz abgedichtetem Innenlager möchte ich mir ungern den ganzen Schlamm in den Rahmen schaufeln.


----------



## filiale (18. August 2020)

Hast Du mal in den Explosionszeichnungen geschaut ?





__





						null
					

Hier findest du Explosionszeichnungen von deinem Bike mit allen Anbauteilen.




					www.canyon.com


----------



## tobi2410 (18. August 2020)

In der Explosionszeichnung bin ich nicht fündig geworden bzw. habe ich nur 3 Teile gefunden, die ich aber nicht zuordnen kann. Fotos, auf denen man etwas erkennen kann, habe ich bis jetzt auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Tob1as (18. August 2020)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Meine Garantieanfrage vom
> 21.07
> wurde heute erstmalig beantwortet.
> Mal sehen was sie machen
> ...



Heute nach knapp einem Monat Ticketlaufzeit Antwort von Canyon:
Ich muss den Rahmen einschicken,
"Da die Kettenstrebe nicht verschickt werden kann".
Und es ist mit einer erhöhten Bearbeitungszeit zu rechnen.


Ob die das innerhalb von 2 Wochen schaffen die Strebe zu tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. August 2020)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Ob die das innerhalb von 2 Wochen schaffen die Strebe zu tauschen?



Eventuell klappt es, wenn Du nur den Rahmen hinschickst (also alles abbauen). Dann brauchen die keinen Zeitslot und Mitarbeiter um alles umzubauen und können alles schneller bearbeiten.


----------



## Tbuschi (19. August 2020)

tobi2410 schrieb:


> Gibt es für die Rahmenöffnung für den Kabelzug vom Dropper Post eine Abdeckung?



Ja, die Abdeckung gibt es einzeln, kann leider nicht sagen welche Bestellnummer.


----------



## Tbuschi (19. August 2020)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Heute nach knapp einem Monat Ticketlaufzeit Antwort von Canyon:
> Ich muss den Rahmen einschicken,
> "Da die Kettenstrebe nicht verschickt werden kann".
> Und es ist mit einer erhöhten Bearbeitungszeit zu rechnen.
> ...



Bin auch gespannt, habe meins gestern in KO stehen lassen.
Leider nur mit einem Schnellantrag, wurde nicht mehr angeschaut, da es 18 Uhr geworden sind bis ich dran kam.
Ein nicht so kompetenter Canyon-Mitarbeiter, meinte sich melden sich innerhalb 4 Tagen ob und überhaupt auf Garantie....
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## BikeKrueger (19. August 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt, habe meins gestern in KO stehen lassen.
> Leider nur mit einem Schnellantrag, wurde nicht mehr angeschaut, da es 18 Uhr geworden sind bis ich dran kam.
> Ein nicht so kompetenter Canyon-Mitarbeiter, meinte sich melden sich innerhalb 4 Tagen ob und überhaupt auf Garantie....
> Ich bin gespannt.



Monent, der will dir erzählen, dass der Riss an der Kettenstrebe, der ja nun mittlerweile durchaus als Serienproblem/Herstellungsfehler gelten dürfte, unter Umständen keine Garantiereparatur ist? 

Ich weiß jetzt auf Anhieb nicht welches BJ dein Spectral ist, aber das ist schon relativ frech.


----------



## -Bastian (19. August 2020)

BikeKrueger schrieb:


> Monent, der will dir erzählen, dass der Riss an der Kettenstrebe, der ja nun mittlerweile durchaus als Serienproblem/Herstellungsfehler gelten dürfte, unter Umständen keine Garantiereparatur ist?
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt auf Anhieb nicht welches BJ dein Spectral ist, aber das ist schon relativ frech.



das hat wenig mit frech zu tun, sondern das Ganze liegt einfach nicht in seiner Entscheidungshoheit. Bevor er etwas Falsches sagt, sagt er lieber etwas unverfängliches. Die Entscheidung ob Garantie oder nicht wird nach meiner Erfahrung nicht von Technikern getroffen.


----------



## BikeKrueger (19. August 2020)

-Bastian schrieb:


> das hat wenig mit frech zu tun, sondern das Ganze liegt einfach nicht in seiner Entscheidungshoheit. Bevor er etwas Falsches sagt, sagt er lieber etwas unverfängliches. Die Entscheidung ob Garantie oder nicht wird nach meiner Erfahrung nicht von Technikern getroffen.



Wahrscheinlich richtig, dennoch finde Ich in dem Fall die Wortwahl etwas ungeschickt dem Kunden gegenüber, sofern der Satz tatsächlich so gesagt wurde. 

Ich arbeite auch im Kundenbereich und die oberste Priorität in Reklamationsfällen ist es den Kunden vor der endgültigen Klärung nicht unnötig zu verunsichern. Ein universelles "Wir schauen uns das an und melden uns..." Hat da wesentlich weniger Geschmäckle. Gerade bei einem Service-Pulverfass wie Canyon es zu sein scheint. 
(Ich selbst habe da noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Bastian (19. August 2020)

BikeKrueger schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich richtig, dennoch finde Ich in dem Fall die Wortwahl etwas ungeschickt dem Kunden gegenüber, sofern der Satz tatsächlich so gesagt wurde.
> 
> Ich arbeite auch im Kundenbereich und die oberste Priorität in Reklamationsfällen ist es den Kunden vor der endgültigen Klärung nicht unnötig zu verunsichern. Ein universelles "Wir schauen uns das an und melden uns..." Hat da wesentlich weniger Geschmäckle. Gerade bei einem Service-Pulverfass wie Canyon es zu sein scheint.
> (Ich selbst habe da noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt)



Da hast Du natürlich recht.
Bei meinem Lux ist der Rahmen gerissen nach nem 3/4 Jahr und da habe ich ähnliche Aussagen vom Techniker bekommen und habe ihn Vorort immer weiter „bedrängt“ bis er irgendwann sagte, den Rahmen schaut sich die Qualität an und die entscheiden! Er könnte sich jedoch vorstellen, dass das über Kulanz/Garantie geklärt wird.

also die sind immer relativ vorsichtig, aber der Kollege in dem Fall könnte vielleicht eine Schulung vertragen


----------



## Tbuschi (19. August 2020)

BikeKrueger schrieb:


> Monent, der will dir erzählen, dass der Riss an der Kettenstrebe, der ja nun mittlerweile durchaus als Serienproblem/Herstellungsfehler gelten dürfte, unter Umständen keine Garantiereparatur ist?
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt auf Anhieb nicht welches BJ dein Spectral ist, aber das ist schon relativ frech.



Mein Spectral ist aus 2018, Rahmentausch 2019, nun Kettenstrebe gerissen....

Der "Junge" der gestern mein Bike entgegengenommen hat, kannte mein Spectral nicht und von einem Serienproblem wußte er nichts direkt.
Er sagte, wenn es so ist, dann wird es getauscht.

Somit musste wie schon erwähnt es abgeklärt werden.


----------



## Tbuschi (19. August 2020)

BikeKrueger schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich richtig, dennoch finde Ich in dem Fall die Wortwahl etwas ungeschickt dem Kunden gegenüber, sofern der Satz tatsächlich so gesagt wurde.



Wie erwähnt, 
erst sagte er, ok ein Riss, da muss man prüfen ob das getauscht wird.
Ich erwiderte, dass es ein Problem sei beim Spectral.
Er meinte, wenn das so sein soll, dann wird es wohl nach einer Prüfung getauscht.
Festgelegt auf Garantie hat er sich nicht.


----------



## Tbuschi (19. August 2020)

-Bastian schrieb:


> also die sind immer relativ vorsichtig, aber der Kollege in dem Fall könnte vielleicht eine Schulung vertragen



Vielleicht steht er am Anfang seiner Canyon Karriere.
Der Mitarbeiter war in allen Belangen sehr sehr freundlich und hat versucht alles mit mir durchzugehen.


----------



## BikeKrueger (19. August 2020)

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er fest definierte Allgemeinplätze verwendet hat um sich bloß nicht irgenwie angreifbar zu machen. Wenn der junge Mann einen Serienfehler bestätigt ist am Ende 100% die Hölle los


----------



## filiale (19. August 2020)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> super Support bei Acros und super DIY Tool!???



Wie schaut das DIY Werkzeug aus ? Hast Du technische Daten dazu ?


----------



## Lupinsche (19. August 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Wie schaut das DIY Werkzeug aus ? Hast Du technische Daten dazu ?











						diy-steuersatz-werkzeug
					

Kompakt, robust und darf in keiner Werkstatt fehlen – unser diy-steuersatz-einpresswerkzeug ermöglicht dir das schnelle und einfache Einpressen nahezu aller Steuersatz-Typen.




acros-components.com
				



Funktioniert super!


----------



## Topa86 (20. August 2020)

Dumme Frage: Meine Frau fährt das Spectral WMN CFR 9.0, da sind unter dem Lenker, wenn es schon zum Rahmen geht, zwei Löcher gewesen wo wir was reingeschraubt haben, wofür sind diese Löcher? 
Also direkt am Rahmen wo es zum vorbau geht.


----------



## filiale (20. August 2020)

Das ist die IPU...und dient dazu daß der Lenker nicht soweit einschlagen kann, daß Bremshebel oder Schalthebel kontakt mit dem Oberrohr haben.


----------



## Tbuschi (20. August 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Dumme Frage: Meine Frau fährt das Spectral WMN CFR 9.0, da sind unter dem Lenker, wenn es schon zum Rahmen geht, zwei Löcher gewesen wo wir was reingeschraubt haben, wofür sind diese Löcher?
> Also direkt am Rahmen wo es zum vorbau geht.


Fahre zwar kein Carbon, vermute es sind die Endanschläge für den Lenker damit da nix bricht.
Bei Alu Knallt es halt 

filiale war schon schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (25. August 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Leider hat es mich nun auch erwischt....
> Hoffe das noch eine Kettenstrebe in meiner Farbe da ist und es keine allzu großen Komplikationen gibt.
> 
> Werde den Weg wohl direkt nach Koblenz wählen...
> Anhang anzeigen 1100756



Spectral am 18.08.2020 wegen Riss in der Kettenstrebe abgegeben.
Mitteilung am 19.08.2020 was alles gemacht werden muss, auf Garantie.
25.08.2020 Fahrrad steht zur Abholung bereit.
Da muss wohl heute einer früher von der Arbeit los um den neuen Rahmen mit neuen Lagern abzuholen.


----------



## filiale (25. August 2020)

Das ist der Vorteil wenn man Vorort in Koblenz mit denen reden kann. Kunden mit großer Entfernung haben aufgrund von email/Telefon nach wie vor echt Pech.


----------



## Tbuschi (25. August 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil wenn man Vorort in Koblenz mit denen reden kann. Kunden mit großer Entfernung haben aufgrund von email/Telefon nach wie vor echt Pech.



@filiale , ich gebe Dir da wirklich in allen Punkten recht.

Der Post sollte auch nicht demotivierend auf Alle hier mitlesenden sein die weiter weg wohnen.

Ich wünsche allen einen schnellen und guten Service von Canyon.


----------



## Don_Boggi (26. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich baue mir ein Spectral AL zusammen. Die Dämpferbolzen haben einen 10 mm Durchmesser, ergo die Dämpferbuchsen müssen auch 10er sein... wurde das geändert? Hier im Forum hatte ich 22,2x8 mm gelesen. Also brauche ich nun 22,2x10 mm? Entschuldigt die Frage aber ich bin momentan recht verunsichert


----------



## Tob1as (28. August 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Spectral am 18.08.2020 wegen Riss in der Kettenstrebe abgegeben.
> Mitteilung am 19.08.2020 was alles gemacht werden muss, auf Garantie.
> 25.08.2020 Fahrrad steht zur Abholung bereit.
> Da muss wohl heute einer früher von der Arbeit los um den neuen Rahmen mit neuen Lagern abzuholen.



Da hab ich mir doch zu viel Hoffnung machen lassen 

21.06 Ticket von " Kettenstrebe gerissen"
07.08 Ticket bearbeitet
18.08 Rückholschein -> "Rahmen muss eingeschickt werden" 

[ DHL hat den Rahmen 4 Tage und liefert am 5.  ]
25.08 Rahmen angekommen und Zustand protokolliert.

Canyon hat den Rahmen also seit 3 Tagen ohne Rückmeldung was sie gedenken zu tun.

Selbst wenn es , wie bei dir "nur 4 Tage" dauert bis Reparatur erfolgt ist wird es. knapp mit den Urlaub.

Bisher also ca 5 Wochen Abwicklung ohne irgendwelche Zugeständnisse.
Wenn es jetzt gut läuft hab ich den Rahmen nach insgesamt ca 7 Wochen wieder 
Meine Anfrage wegen rahmen-Ersatzteilen vom Juni  ( Abdeckungen) wurde auch storniert, " da ja schon ein Retourenschein erstellt wurde"
Mal sehen ob das vielleicht gemacht wird. 
_____


Don_Boggi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Schau mal bei Dämpfer Anbietern zb Cane creek was die als Maße angeben,
der Rahmen sollte ja Standart sein.

Beim Carbon Rahmen sind es 15 X10 mm Einbaubreite.
Dämpfer hat 10mm Auge.
Der Huber hatte mir damit geholfen.


----------



## Don_Boggi (28. August 2020)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Dämpfer Anbietern zb Cane creek was die als Maße angeben,
> der Rahmen sollte ja Standart sein.
> 
> Beim Carbon Rahmen sind es 15 X10 mm Einbaubreite.
> ...



hi,

habe einfach mal 15x10er Buchsen bestellt, haben an sich gepasst allerdings waren da nur 0,5er kunstoffstücke dabei, 1,3 pro Seite hätte ich gebraucht, der Laden meines Vertrauens hatte zum Glück alles da.

bei den Kettenstreben Horrorstories hoffe ich dass es bei meinem nicht passiert


----------



## fb69 (29. August 2020)

Don_Boggi schrieb:


> bei den Kettenstreben Horrorstories hoffe ich dass es bei meinem nicht passiert



Ich denke mal das hofft jeder der Spectral Besitzer hier ,mich eingeschlossen


----------



## randy_random (30. August 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich habe ein Spectral AL 2019 und eine Frage bzgl. einer Abdeckung auf der rechten Seite des Hinterbaus.
Diese Abdeckung hat sich schon vor einiger Zeit (wahrscheinlich letzten Sommer) gehoben und sieht nun so aus:





Hatte jemand schon einen solchen Defekt, bzw ist diese Abdeckung essentiell?

Zwei Bikefreunde haben mir dazu jeweils unterschiedliche Meinungen mitgeteilt, einer meinte es ist nicht weiter von belang sei und ich kann es einfach so lassen. Der andere meinte, dass diese Abdeckungen sehr wohl relevant ist und den Hinterbau beeinflusst. 

Bitte um eure Ratschläge!

Danke und LG in die Runde!


----------



## -Bastian (30. August 2020)

randy_random schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe ein Spectral AL 2019 und eine Frage bzgl. einer Abdeckung auf der rechten Seite des Hinterbaus.
> Diese Abdeckung hat sich schon vor einiger Zeit (wahrscheinlich letzten Sommer) gehoben und sieht nun so aus:
> ...


Hast Du die Abdeckung/Dichtung mal gelöst und die Schraube darunter kontrolliert? Diese hat bei mir die Abdeckung nach oben gedrückt und sollte von Zeit zu Zeit mal kontrolliert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randy_random (30. August 2020)

-Bastian schrieb:


> Hast Du die Abdeckung/Dichtung mal gelöst und die Schraube darunter kontrolliert? Diese hat bei mir die Abdeckung nach oben gedrückt und sollte von Zeit zu Zeit mal kontrolliert werden


Danke für die Rückmeldung! 
Habe gerade die Abdeckung gelöst und ja die Schraube hat gegen die Abdeckung gedrückt. Werde die Schraube wieder reindrehen, hoffe dass das jetzt so hält und so bleibt.


----------



## -Bastian (30. August 2020)

randy_random schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung!
> Habe gerade die Abdeckung gelöst und ja die Schraube hat gegen die Abdeckung gedrückt. Werde die Schraube wieder reindrehen, hoffe dass das jetzt so hält und so bleibt.


Kontrollier auch einmal das Lager und fette es ggf. nach.

zur Relevanz - das ist eigentlich nur die Abdeckung/Dichtung um das Lager des Hinterbaus vor Verschmutzung zu schützen. Deshalb würde ich persönlich die Kappe austauschen. Wird wahrscheinlich nicht die Welt kosten. Das Teil hat also keine direkte Auswirkung auf den Hinterbau, sondern schützt diesen nur.

gerne & schönen Sonntag


----------



## __Flo__ (31. August 2020)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe, aber ich denke was du suchst
> nennt sich *Außenzugtülle.*
> Bekommst du in jedem Fahrradladen, auch offline.
> Es gibt auch Sets mit Schaltzughülle,
> ...


Ja ich glaube das ist das richtige aber stört mich jetzt zur Zeit nicht. Habe jetz einfach etwas tape drüber geklebt das kein Dreck rein kommt


----------



## Tbuschi (31. August 2020)

Don_Boggi schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> habe einfach mal 15x10er Buchsen bestellt, haben an sich gepasst allerdings waren da nur 0,5er kunstoffstücke dabei, 1,3 pro Seite hätte ich gebraucht, der Laden meines Vertrauens hatte zum Glück alles da.
> 
> bei den Kettenstreben Horrorstories hoffe ich dass es bei meinem nicht passiert




Ich habe folgende Buchsen für mein Spectral AL geholt:

Eine Buchse in 2-teiliger Ausführung für 12,7 mm Lagerdurchmesser. 
Sowie Gleitlager in 12,7 mm.


----------



## Tbuschi (31. August 2020)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir doch zu viel Hoffnung machen lassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es Du bald dein Bike zurück hast.
Wohnst Du zu weit weg vom BaseCamp?


----------



## Tob1as (1. September 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es Du bald dein Bike zurück hast.
> Wohnst Du zu weit weg vom BaseCamp?



Man kann wieder bei Canyon anrufen!!
Dich ruft innerhalb 2 Tagen eine ( in meinem Fall) nette Frau zurück.

Die Planen das Rad am 8. September zu reparieren. 
Genau dann ist mein Jahresurlaub geplant.
Schweinerei sowas.
Ich fühle mich echt verarscht, hatte gleich mit Einschreiben Druck machen müssen.
In 35 Werktagen schaffen die es nicht eine Reparatur durchzuführen.

4 Wochen bis ich den Rückholschein hatte.
15 Tage bis repariert wird.
Dazwischen Versand.
Tolle Leistung.
Und melden tun die sich ja nicht,
fas es Fortschritte gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabsolute (1. September 2020)

randy_random schrieb:


> Der andere meinte, dass diese Abdeckungen sehr wohl relevant ist und den Hinterbau beeinflusst.


Die Abdeckung ist nur ein Schmutzschutz, die Schraube dahinter ist aber die wohl wichtigste an deinem Rahmen. Diese ist Teil des Hauptschwingnlagers hält schlicht den Hinterbau an seinem Platz... Wenn sie sich löst und die Abdeckung nach aussen drückt, ist das keine Lappalie. Die Schraube löst zb sich wenn das Lager fest ist. Solltest zu checken....


----------



## CoilRocks (7. September 2020)

Habt Ihr schon die 2021er CF und AL Modelle gesehen? Alle RS Versionen haben nur noch 150 mm Federweg vorne, Fox unverändert 160 mm. Das soll einer verstehen. Vielleicht stärkere Abgrenzung vom Strive? Die Farben finde ich teilweise sehr gut. Aber ein CF 9 zum alten Preis des 9.0 mit weniger Federweg passt so gar nicht.


----------



## BikeKrueger (7. September 2020)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon die 2021er CF und AL Modelle gesehen? Alle RS Versionen haben nur noch 150 mm Federweg vorne, Fox unverändert 160 mm. Das soll einer verstehen. Vielleicht stärkere Abgrenzung vom Strive? Die Farben finde ich teilweise sehr gut. Aber ein CF 9 zum alten Preis des 9.0 mit weniger Federweg passt so gar nicht.



Da bin ich echt froh mein Spectral dieses Jahr gekauft zu haben. Den Rückgang auf 150mm kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Der Front täte mMn eher 1-1,5 Grad weniger am Lenkwinkel gut und ein etwas höherer Stack gut, stattdessen wird jetzt alles nochmal ein Stück tiefer.

Das Spacer Türmchen ist schon ab Werk nicht gerade hübsch, da muss ich nicht noch mehr drunter ballern.

[Edit] Wenn ich mit die Geo so anschaue, laut Tabelle ist die bei beiden Federwegen identisch. Bauen die Fox tatsächlich niedriger als die RS Gabeln? Irgendwie wird da für mich noch kein Schuh draus.


----------



## CoilRocks (7. September 2020)

Fox und RS bauen so ziemlich gleich, da wird jetzt eine Pike 150 anstatt einer 160er eingebaut. Hab das noch bei keinem anderen Hersteller gesehen.

Die Geo kann ja nicht mehr identisch sein, wenn sich der Federweg vorne ändert, dann ändert sich so fast alles außer den Rahmenmaßen. Aber das war schon früher nicht nachgepflegt worden, denn das heutige Spectral kam ja mit dem Modell 2018 mit 150/140 mm Federweg v/h raus. Bei der Umstellung auf 160/150 wurde m.W.n. auch nichts angepasst.


----------



## BikeKrueger (7. September 2020)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Fox und RS bauen so ziemlich gleich, da wird jetzt eine Pike 150 anstatt einer 160er eingebaut. Hab das noch bei keinem anderen Hersteller gesehen.
> 
> Die Geo kann ja nicht mehr identisch sein, wenn sich der Federweg vorne ändert, dann ändert sich so fast alles außer den Rahmenmaßen. Aber das war schon früher nicht nachgepflegt worden, denn das heutige Spectral kam ja mit dem Modell 2018 mit 150/140 mm Federweg v/h raus. Bei der Umstellung auf 160/150 wurde m.W.n. auch nichts angepasst.


Ich denke auch, das das Geosheet schlicht falsch ist und noch mal angepasst wird.


----------



## el martn (7. September 2020)

Mein Fazit vom MY21 Spectral CF8:

Eine Sache verbessert (CL-Naben und -Bremmscheibe), viele ungünstige Dinge bei behalten, (170mm Kurbeln bei allen Größen, Sackschwerer Lenker und Vorbau, hässlicher Stützen Remote) und eine guten Komponente verschlechtert (keine Fox Transfer).

Ich behalte meins noch, ist auch schwarz...


----------



## sunabsolute (7. September 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> Eine Sache verbessert (CL-Naben und -Bremmscheibe)


Der Sattel ist noch besser geworden. Der Ergon Enduro ersetzt den SDG Radar. Um Welten besser....


----------



## Tom33 (8. September 2020)

Welche Gummikappen passen den auf die Truativ Kurbel vom diesjährigen CF 9? Habe da noch nichts gefunden...


----------



## el martn (8. September 2020)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist noch besser geworden. Der Ergon Enduro ersetzt den SDG Radar. Um Welten besser....



Über das Sitzempfinden will ich nicht reden. Ich komme mit den Ergon Sättel nur schwer klar. Den Radar finde ich überraschend angenehm 

Bleibt nur noch das Gewicht, und das ist identisch. Also auch keine Verbesserung für mich.


----------



## PeterParker (8. September 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Nimm aber max. Mittelfest von Loctite. Ich habe nur 1-2 Tropfen am Ende des Innengewindes verteilt.



Hilft Loctite Mittelfest denn bei dieser Schraube überhaupt? Die Schraube soll doch mit 25 NM angezogen werden, mittelfestes Loctite löst bei 26 NM.

Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?

Ich überlege gerade die Schraube mit festem Loctite zu sichern, da mittelfestes nichts bringt. Habe aber sorgen, dass sie sich danach nicht mehr lösen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (8. September 2020)

PeterParker schrieb:


> Hilft Loctite Mittelfest denn bei dieser Schraube überhaupt? Die Schraube soll doch mit 25 NM angezogen werden, mittelfestes Loctite löst bei 26 NM.
> 
> Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?
> 
> Ich überlege gerade die Schraube mit festem Loctite zu sichern, da mittelfestes nichts bringt. Habe aber sorgen, dass sie sich danach nicht mehr lösen lässt.



Du hast Dir die Antwort doch schon selbst gegeben. Finger weg von Loctite fest. Zunächst einmal würde ich die Schraube rausdrehen und in den Rahmen Bremsenreiniger sprühen um das Innengewinde von Fett zu befreien. Gleiches natürlich auch für die Schaube. Das ist nämlich meist die Ursache für ein lockern der Schraube. Die muß fettfrei reingedreht werden.


----------



## Ryker13 (9. September 2020)

PeterParker schrieb:


> Hilft Loctite Mittelfest denn bei dieser Schraube überhaupt? Die Schraube soll doch mit 25 NM angezogen werden, mittelfestes Loctite löst bei 26 NM.
> 
> Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?
> 
> Ich überlege gerade die Schraube mit festem Loctite zu sichern, da mittelfestes nichts bringt. Habe aber sorgen, dass sie sich danach nicht mehr lösen lässt.



Loctite mittelfest bis hoch (grün) hält bei der Schraube. Habe wenig genutzt. Ob es sich lösen lässt weiß ich noch nicht  Ich kann nur sagen es hält im Gegensatz zu dem blauen bei der sich die Schraube ca 8 mal wieder gelöst hat.
Evtl hätte eine ordenliche Entfettung des Innen und Außengewindes plus viel vom blauen Schraubenkleber auch gereicht aber ich war so entnervt von dem Teil dass es zu einer Kurzschlussreaktion kam


----------



## PeterParker (9. September 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Du hast Dir die Antwort doch schon selbst gegeben. Finger weg von Loctite fest. Zunächst einmal würde ich die Schraube rausdrehen und in den Rahmen Bremsenreiniger sprühen um das Innengewinde von Fett zu befreien. Gleiches natürlich auch für die Schaube. Das ist nämlich meist die Ursache für ein lockern der Schraube. Die muß fettfrei reingedreht werden.



Du meinst das Loctite mittelfest nichts bringt, weil der Losbrechmoment identisch ist?

Ich habe Innen und Aussengewinde vorher entfettet. Hat aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## PeterParker (9. September 2020)

Ryker13 schrieb:


> Loctite mittelfest bis hoch (grün) hält bei der Schraube. Habe wenig genutzt. Ob es sich lösen lässt weiß ich noch nicht  Ich kann nur sagen es hält im Gegensatz zu dem blauen bei der sich die Schraube ca 8 mal wieder gelöst hat.
> Evtl hätte eine ordenliche Entfettung des Innen und Außengewindes plus viel vom blauen Schraubenkleber auch gereicht aber ich war so entnervt von dem Teil dass es zu einer Kurzschlussreaktion kam



Ich geb dem blauen jetzt noch eine Chance, entfettet hab ich vorher. Dieses mal gebe ich dem Zeug aber wirklich 24h zum fest werden.

Wenn das nichts bringt werde ich das grüne mal an 2 Schrauben testen, bevor ich das aufs Fahrrad mache.


----------



## filiale (9. September 2020)

Im Radon Forum beim Slide war das lockern das Hauptschraube vor Jahren mal ein Thema. Das betraf eine Menge user. Da hat Radon dann festgestellt, daß beim Zusammenbau Rahmen und Schraube gefettet waren, da hält natürlich kein Loctite, weshalb sich diese immer löste. Daher kam mir die Idee daß dies hier auch der Fall sein könnte. Manche haben dann nur die Schraube entfettet was natürlich nix brachte. Auch der Rahmen muß sauber sein (notfalls mit Wattestäbchen). Das muß echt penibel sauber gemacht werden. 
Und klar, die Trocknungszeit beachten hilft.
Das Losbrechmoment von 26Nm muß ausreichen. Das hochfest hat auch nur 33Nm und dort steht:
Ideal zur dauerhaften Sicherung von Stehbolzen an Motorblöcken und Pumpengehäusen. Für Anlagen, die nicht regelmäßig zur Wartung demontiert werden müssen.
Damit wäre der Tod des Rahmen besiegelt. Würde ich niemals nicht machen.


----------



## Dahorst (9. September 2020)




----------



## Dahorst (9. September 2020)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ich weiß nicht wie ich diese Abdeckkappe wegbekomm?


----------



## Tbuschi (9. September 2020)

Dahorst schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ich weiß nicht wie ich diese Abdeckkappe wegbekomm?



Da stand ich auch mal davor, habe es vorsichtig mit zwei Inbus probiert die in die Löcher passten.
Ein passendes Werkzeug hatte ich leider nicht.


----------



## PeterParker (9. September 2020)

Dahorst schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ich weiß nicht wie ich diese Abdeckkappe wegbekomm?



Für meine Federgabel brauchte ich mal eine Sprengrinzange, die verwende ich jetzt auch für solche Abdeckungen. Ist zwar hackelig und nicht ganz optimal. Kostet aber auch nicht viel Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterParker (9. September 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Im Radon Forum beim Slide war das lockern das Hauptschraube vor Jahren mal ein Thema. Das betraf eine Menge user. Da hat Radon dann festgestellt, daß beim Zusammenbau Rahmen und Schraube gefettet waren, da hält natürlich kein Loctite, weshalb sich diese immer löste. Daher kam mir die Idee daß dies hier auch der Fall sein könnte. Manche haben dann nur die Schraube entfettet was natürlich nix brachte. Auch der Rahmen muß sauber sein (notfalls mit Wattestäbchen). Das muß echt penibel sauber gemacht werden.
> Und klar, die Trocknungszeit beachten hilft.
> Das Losbrechmoment von 26Nm muß ausreichen. Das hochfest hat auch nur 33Nm und dort steht:
> Ideal zur dauerhaften Sicherung von Stehbolzen an Motorblöcken und Pumpengehäusen. Für Anlagen, die nicht regelmäßig zur Wartung demontiert werden müssen.
> Damit wäre der Tod des Rahmen besiegelt. Würde ich niemals nicht machen.



Ich werde mal schauen. Den Rahmen ruinieren möchte ich auch nicht. Dann gibt es auch keine Garantie mehr.


----------



## waldi28 (9. September 2020)

Dahorst schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ich weiß nicht wie ich diese Abdeckkappe wegbekomm?


Such mal nach "Stirnlochschlüssel". Dann hast du das richtige Werkzeug und sparst dir viel Zeit und Nerven. Kostet nicht viel. Musst nur schauen, dass der Durchmesser der beiden Bolzen passt.


----------



## Dahorst (9. September 2020)

Alles klar danke euch


----------



## sunabsolute (12. September 2020)

Weiß jemand das genaue Verhältnis von Federweg zu Dämpferhub? Irgendwo steht es bestimmt schon. Bis ich das jetzt finde... Ich gehe davon aus, dass das bei allen Baujahren und größen gleich ist. Wenn nicht: CFR 9.0 2019 in L.. müsste etwas um die 2.3 sein, oder?


----------



## PeterParker (12. September 2020)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> Weiß jemand das genaue Verhältnis von Federweg zu Dämpferhub? Irgendwo steht es bestimmt schon. Bis ich das jetzt finde... Ich gehe davon aus, dass das bei allen Baujahren und größen gleich ist. Wenn nicht: CFR 9.0 2019 in L.. müsste etwas um die 2.3 sein, oder?



AL 6.0 (XL) hat 2.3.
65mm Dämpferhub und 150 mm Federweg


----------



## Tob1as (13. September 2020)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Man kann wieder bei Canyon anrufen!!
> Dich ruft innerhalb 2 Tagen eine ( in meinem Fall) nette Frau zurück.
> 
> Die Planen das Rad am 8. September zu reparieren.
> ...



So, um die Sache abzuschließen hab ich
Am 8. September
Einen neuen Rahmen erhalten.
Ticket erstellt am 21. Juli.
Eine Woche ca hat DHL verplembert.

Mal schauen wie lange die neue Alustrebe hält.
Alles gut verbaut soweit.
Verarbeitung besser als der alte Rahmen, soweit läuft alles gut.
Aber durch Kommunikation wäre es etwas entspannter gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakami (14. September 2020)

Tob1as schrieb:


> So, um die Sache abzuschließen hab ich
> Am 8. September
> Einen neuen Rahmen erhalten.
> Ticket erstellt am 21. Juli.
> ...


Also dir haben sie wiederrum keine Carbon-Kettenstrebe gegönnt...? Hm, vielleicht hatten sie vor paar Monaten von den Alu-Kettenstreben einfach eine Knappheit.


----------



## Tob1as (16. September 2020)

Und nächster Garantieantrag,
nach einer Woche mit neuem Rahmen hat sich die Abdeckung des Lagers Sitzstrebe/Umlenkung gelöst.
( Und ist weg )
Mal sehen wie lange das jetzt wieder dauert.
Ich fahre trotzdem weiter.


----------



## Tbuschi (16. September 2020)

nakami schrieb:


> Also dir haben sie wiederrum keine Carbon-Kettenstrebe gegönnt...? Hm, vielleicht hatten sie vor paar Monaten von den Alu-Kettenstreben einfach eine Knappheit.


Ich muss sagen, ich habe ja auch keine Strebe bekommen sondern einen komplett neuen Rahmen. 
Was mir auffällt, die Kettenstrebe ist nicht mehr so schwarz wie der Hauptrahmen, eher ins gräuliche.


----------



## Knecht09 (16. September 2020)

Hallo habe mir da spectral cf9.0 gegönnt.
Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass das Hinterrad enorm viel spiel hat. Die Hülse der carbonfelge in welcher der schnellspanner sitzt sieht man richtig hin und her rutschen wenn man am Rad wackelt. Dies ist auch wenn ich den schnellspanner voll anziehe. 
was ich auch als komisch empfinde ist, dass der schnellspanner sehr schwer im Gewinde läuft. Ohne Beschädigungen im Gewinde. 
hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei weiter helfen.
Danke


----------



## Narfelchen (18. September 2020)

Kettenstreben-News: Also bei mir gabs auch nen ganzen Rahmen, irgendwie komisch. Das kann sich doch nicht lohnen den ganzen Rahmen plötzlich mit dazuzulegen. Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren. Ob die Verarbeitung gerade an der Stelle irgendwie anders ist kann ich nicht bewerten, sieht für mich genauso aus wie vorher (minus Riss  )


----------



## BikeKrueger (18. September 2020)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> Kettenstreben-News: Also bei mir gabs auch nen ganzen Rahmen, irgendwie komisch. Das kann sich doch nicht lohnen den ganzen Rahmen plötzlich mit dazuzulegen. Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren. Ob die Verarbeitung gerade an der Stelle irgendwie anders ist kann ich nicht bewerten, sieht für mich genauso aus wie vorher (minus Riss  )



Rein Interesse halber, hast du die gleiche Farbe wie vorher bekommen?


----------



## Narfelchen (19. September 2020)

Ja, exakt gleiches schwarz/silber aus 2018. Bis runter zur Modelnummer alles gleich.


----------



## sunabsolute (19. September 2020)

Knecht09 schrieb:


> Die Hülse der carbonfelge in welcher der schnellspanner sitzt sieht man richtig hin und her rutschen wenn man am Rad wackelt.


Ich glaube mit der Beschreibung wird dir hier niemand so richtig helfen können. Welche Hülse meinst du denn? Vieleicht ein paar Bilder?


----------



## CoilRocks (19. September 2020)

Hat schon mal jemand den Anschlag der IPU Impact Protection Unit nachbestellt? Ich meine das kleine Plastikteil, welches mit 2 Senkschrauben hinter dem Steuersatz auf das Oberrohr geschraubt wird und den Lenkeinschlag als Rahmenschutz begrenzt. Auf der Website konnte ich es nicht finden.


----------



## filiale (19. September 2020)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand den Anschlag der IPU Impact Protection Unit nachbestellt? Ich meine das kleine Plastikteil, welches mit 2 Senkschrauben hinter dem Steuersatz auf das Oberrohr geschraubt wird und den Lenkeinschlag als Rahmenschutz begrenzt. Auf der Website konnte ich es nicht finden.



Das kannst Du nur per email oder chat oder Telefon bestellen. Es sind bei Canyon nicht alle Ersatzteile ofiziell aufgelistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .jan (20. September 2020)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand den Anschlag der IPU Impact Protection Unit nachbestellt? Ich meine das kleine Plastikteil, welches mit 2 Senkschrauben hinter dem Steuersatz auf das Oberrohr geschraubt wird und den Lenkeinschlag als Rahmenschutz begrenzt. Auf der Website konnte ich es nicht finden.



Das kleine Kusnstoffteil kostete mich im April 2019 ohne Schrauben 9,95 Euro zzgl. Versand. Die Schrauben schmeiß nicht weg, wenn sie nicht berochen sind. Will nicht wissen, was die kosten. Sind hohl gedreht und brechen somit leichter im Falle eines Sturzes, um den Carbonrahmen nicht zu beschädigen.


----------



## napstarr (23. September 2020)

Ich muss mal einen Zwischenstand zu meiner Reparatur des am Steuerrohr angerissenen Rahmens geben:

Rad seit 26.09. bei Canyon (jedenfalls kam da die Eingangsbestätigung)
Anruf letzte Woche mit Nachfrage nach Status/grobem Zeitplan: keine Infos verfügbar

Hat für mich als negative Folge, dass mein Sohn sich gerade immer mein Propain Tyee ausleiht.
Das Rad hefällt ihm, wir werden dann das Spectral mit neuem Rahmen sofort verkaufen (ist mir eh zu heiß, kein Vertrauen mehr in Canyon, v.a. weil ich Zweitbesitzer bin und ab Oktober dann keine Gewährleistung mehr habe und bei einem erneuten Bruch - auch an der Kettenstrebe - blöd aussehe.
Er nimmt dann das Tyee und ich kauf mir ein Hugene.

Vielleicht sollte Canyon hier mal auf eine Planung umstellen, wie es z.B. Flatout Suspension macht:
groben Termin machen, Rad rechtzeitig hinschicken und bald wieder erhalten.
Ich bin vom Fach, beschäftige mich beruflich mit Produktions- und Supply-Chain-Planung - von daher weiß ich, dass das kein Hexenwerk ist.
Liesst man Schlagzeilen wie "400 Millionen Umsatz bei Canyon", könnte man schon kotzen.

Ich finde das richtig zum Kotzen, was Canyon hier abliefert. Kauft man schon die billigsten Rahmen und weiß, dass man Qualitätsprobleme hat, muss man eben auch den Support hochfahren.
Alles andere schädigt das Image.

Und ich werde das Image weiter schädigen!
Ich werde mir nie wieder ein Canyon holen (hatte schon drei) und jedem, den ich kenne und noch treffen werde bei passender Gelegenheit nahelegen, auch keins mehr zu kaufen.
Ich hoffe, das macht jeder von den Enttäuschten hier!


----------



## fb69 (23. September 2020)

napstarr schrieb:


> Und ich werde das Image weiter schädigen!
> Ich werde mir nie wieder ein Canyon holen (hatte schon drei) und jedem, den ich kenne und noch treffen werde bei passender Gelegenheit nahelegen, auch keins mehr zu kaufen.
> Ich hoffe, das macht jeder von den Enttäuschten hier!



Auch wenn ich deinen Unmut und Frust verstehen kann ,würde dies Canyon wohl kaum interessieren.
Die Zahl derer ,welche Probleme mit ihrem Bike haben (gebrochene Kettenstrebe o.ä. ) dürfte im Vergleich derer, welche mit ihrem Canyon zufrieden sind ,verschwindent gering sein (du warst ja mit deinen frühen Canyon offenbar auch zufrieden, sonst hättest dir ja nicht wieder ein Canyon gekauft). 

Und wenn auch die Art und Weise, wie eine Garantie bei Canyon abgewickelt wird (Zeitraum und Kommunikation) wohl nicht sehr kundenfreundlich ist,so kann man wohl aber über die Kulanz bei Canyon nichts sagen ,habe hier schon von Leuten gelesen ,die an Stelle einer gebrochenen Kettenstrebe einen kompletten neuen Rahmen erhalten haben oder Kleinteile sogar kostenlos zugestellt bekommen haben.

Es wird auch genügend andere Leute geben ,die mit anderen Herstellern unzufrieden sind und dann zu Canyon abwandern ,also gleicht sich das wieder aus .

Ich verstehe deinen Aufschrei nach "nie wieder ein Canyon" völlig, nur interessiert das wohl in Koblenz niemanden


----------



## CoilRocks (23. September 2020)

napstarr schrieb:


> Ich muss mal einen Zwischenstand zu meiner Reparatur des am Steuerrohr angerissenen Rahmens geben:
> 
> Rad seit 26.09. bei Canyon (jedenfalls kam da die Eingangsbestätigung)
> Anruf letzte Woche mit Nachfrage nach Status/grobem Zeitplan: keine...



Ich nehme an, Du meinst den 26.08., oder?

Auch wenn ich den Frust verstehen kann, es ist halt leider immer ein größeres Risiko, eine fundamentale Reklamation beim Kauf über den Direktkanal abzuwickeln. Das muss sich leider jeder bewusst sein, der sein Bike über diesen Weg kauft. Dafür erhält man meist attraktivere Preise, weil keine weitere Handelsstufe (Fachhandel) mitverdienen muss -- mit dem höheren Preis wird dort aber auch Beratung und eben Reklamationsservice vor-Ort mitfinanziert.

Es gibt für beide Seite natürlich wie immer auch (un-)rühmliche Ausnahmen aber prinzipiell isses halt so. So schön viele der Canyon Bikes auch sind, Dich trifft es halt jetzt echt blöd (aber objektiv nicht vollkommen überraschend) -- das ist eben leider die Downside.


----------



## napstarr (23. September 2020)

@*fb69: *nicht Garantie - Gewährleistung! Garantie ist etwas freiwilliges, Gewährleistung eine Gesetzessache.
Es wäre ggf. sogar möglich, Schadenersatz für einen Ausfall im Rahmen der Gewährleistungsnachbesserung zu verlangen. Bei Garantie hat der Kunde NULL Ansprüche, das ist wie gesagt eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers...
Ja, mit den vorherigen Canyons war ich zufrieden. Allerdings besteht z.B. beim Spectral das Thema mit den Kettenstreben seit mehreren Jahren (scroll mal einige 10 Seiten zurück).
Dem nicht nachzukommen, ist ein Armutszeugnis.  Betriebswirtschaftlich natürlich vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Lieber eBikes montieren, haben eh viel höhere Margen. 

@:*Uphill99: *Klar, 26.08. Vier Wochen her ...
ich kenne auch andere Versender, die ganz andere Servicelevels bieten, z.B. Propain.
Die Jungs sind in den letzten Jahren auch um Faktor 5 gewachsen und bieten immer noch Service vom Feinsten - mehrmals persönlich erlebt.


----------



## Tom33 (23. September 2020)

Habe ja das 9.0 mit dem Truativ Descendant Carbon Kurbeln - welches Verhüterli passt denn da drauf?


----------



## fb69 (23. September 2020)

napstarr schrieb:


> nicht Garantie - Gewährleistung! Garantie ist etwas freiwilliges, Gewährleistung eine Gesetzessache



Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung ,aber ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung sehr wohl.
Aus deinem Beitrag ging aber leider nicht hervor, ob du dich noch in der Gewährleistungsfrist befindetst oder die Reparatur auf Garantie erfolgt .Und meine Glaskugel hatte ich gerade nicht dabei .....


----------



## Tbuschi (24. September 2020)

Ein Canyon-Forum bleibt immer interessant 

Fazit: in dieser schwierigen Zeit gesund zu sein, ist eine Garantie zum Biken, was gewährleistet Spaß im outdoor zu haben. Vielleicht auch mit einem Schluchtemoped aus Kowelenz. 

Bleibt gesund....


----------



## BikeKrueger (24. September 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Ein Canyon-Forum bleibt immer interessant
> 
> Fazit: in dieser schwierigen Zeit gesund zu sein, ist eine Garantie zum Biken, was gewährleistet Spaß im outdoor zu haben. Vielleicht auch mit einem Schluchtemoped aus Kowelenz.
> 
> Bleibt gesund....



Deswegen lese Ich hier gerne mit, nirgends wird sichso schön aufgeregt wie im Canyon Sub und nirgends haben die Leute so potente Anwälte wie hier   

Ich fahr derweil zufrieden auf meinem Spectral und wanns mal ein Problem geben sollte versuche Ich es erstmal selber zu lösen, oder übe mich in Geduld. 

Bleibt gesund und macht das Beste aus allem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knecht09 (24. September 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Habe ja das 9.0 mit dem Truativ Descendant Carbon Kurbeln - welches Verhüterli passt denn da drauf?


Habe die von raceface drauf. Passen wie angegossen


----------



## nakami (25. September 2020)

Nachdem mein Upgrade von SRAM Guide R Bremsen auf Magura MT5 Bremsen geglückt ist, möchte ich nun mit den Scheiben nachziehen... Lieber Magura Scheiben oder Trickstuff Dächle? Und wie macht man nun wenn man sich eine mit 203mm Scheiben für vorne holt? Die SRAM Scheibe ist ja nur 200mm. Kaufe ich da einen extra Adapter dafür? Würde man hinten eher auf 180mm bleiben oder auch auf 200/203mm wechseln?


----------



## BikeKrueger (25. September 2020)

nakami schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Upgrade von SRAM Guide R Bremsen auf Magura MT5 Bremsen geglückt ist, möchte ich nun mit den Scheiben nachziehen... Lieber Magura Scheiben oder Trickstuff Dächle? Und wie macht man nun wenn man sich eine mit 203mm Scheiben für vorne holt? Die SRAM Scheibe ist ja nur 200mm. Kaufe ich da einen extra Adapter dafür? Würde man hinten eher auf 180mm bleiben oder auch auf 200/203mm wechseln?



Du brauchst für eine 203er Scheibe einen pm7 +23mm Adapter. Bei Magura heißt der qm44.









						QM 44 Scheibenbremsadapter
					

Features - Magura QM 44       Für PM7"    Geeignet für alle MT-Modelle    PM 180mm auf 203 mm Bremsscheibe    Der QM 44 ist das Nachfolgemodell vom QM 26       Produkteigenschaften        Bremsscheibe Vorne:  180 mm auf 203...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Ich bin auch auf die MT5 umgestiegen und hab auf die MDR-P von Magura gesetzt, allerdings die 220er vorne und hinten. Hinten etwas überdimensioniert mag man denken, aber Ich hatte halt versehentlich zwei 220er bestellt statt 220/203 und ich dachte mir, probier halt aus  
...und es fährt/bremst sich sehr gut so. Bleibt also erstmal so.


----------



## Narfelchen (26. September 2020)

220er? Wenn du so weitermachst haste ja bald wieder ne Felgenbremse Allerdings muss ich sagen dass ich 203/203 fahre und den Unterschied zu 180 deutlich merke. Bin aber auch örtlicher Vorsitzender im Bremsensinnlosschleifenlassen-Club.


----------



## BikeKrueger (26. September 2020)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> 220er? Wenn du so weitermachst haste ja bald wieder ne Felgenbremse Allerdings muss ich sagen dass ich 203/203 fahre und den Unterschied zu 180 deutlich merke. Bin aber auch örtlicher Vorsitzender im Bremsensinnlosschleifenlassen-Club.



Ich mag vorallem die Standfestigkeit der 220er Scheiben aber auch den deftigen look


----------



## andi82 (28. September 2020)

Moin Leute,

kurze Frage an die Experten ;-)

Ich habe mir von Easy-Frame das extended Kit in matt geholt und am Wochenende verklebt. Das hat auch soweit super funktioniert mit 1-2 kleinen Startschwierigkeiten  Ergebnis gefällt aber!

Ich würde gerne noch das Kit für die Gabel bestellen, da ich einen Gutschein von Easy-Frame erhalten habe:

Welches Kit ist denn für die 36er Fox für das 2020er Spectral das richtige !?

Übersicht Easy-Frame 36er Fox

Ich tendiere ja zu diesem hier (da fehlt aber der Zusatz Boost...)

Dieses hier hat wiederum den Zusatz Boost.... oder ist das schnuppe !?

Kann mich hier mal jemand aufschlauen!?

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBadaBoom (28. September 2020)

Boost definiert nur den Abstand der Rohre an der Achse (110mm vs 100mm). So lange du nur die Rohre und nicht die verbindenden Teile (Brücke) mit folierst ist es egal.


----------



## andi82 (29. September 2020)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung!
Auf beiden Produktfotos wird die Brücke nicht foliert, nur die Standrohre und die oberen seitlichen Elemente.

Ich schreibe denen jetzt einfach mal ne Mail ;-)


----------



## nakami (29. September 2020)

BikeKrueger schrieb:


> Du brauchst für eine 203er Scheibe einen pm7 +23mm Adapter. Bei Magura heißt der qm44.


Danke, hab jetzt den Adapter schonmal rumliegen. Dann warte ich mal, dass die Dächle Scheiben wieder auf Lager sind...

Sagt mal, wie verhält sich das mit Schaltaugen und unterschiedlichen Gangschaltungen: Ich habe mein 2019er Spectral CF7.0 mit SRAM Eagle 1x12 bekommen und auch schonmal das Schaltauge tauschen müssen (verbogen beim Transport). Wenn ich ggfs irgendwann mal auf Shimano umsteigen wollen würde, passt das Schaltauge dann auch? Ist das Schaltauge universell oder wirklich nur für die Rahmentyp+Gangschaltungstyp Kombination gedacht?


----------



## filiale (29. September 2020)

Für SRAM 12fach paßt das auch. Wenn Du Shimano 11fach willst, brauchst Du ein anderes Schaltauge.
Hast Du das verbogene Schaltauge vermessen oder nur vermutet daß es krumm ist ?


----------



## nakami (29. September 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Für SRAM 12fach paßt das auch. Wenn Du Shimano 11fach willst, brauchst Du ein anderes Schaltauge.
> Hast Du das verbogene Schaltauge vermessen oder nur vermutet daß es krumm ist ?


Ok, das gibt natürlich Sinn, aber was wenn ich von SRAM 1x12 auf Shimano 1x12 wechseln würde?

Das verbogene Schaltauge (8+ Monate her...) war sehr stark verbogen, was man auch optisch sehr klar vernehmen konnte. Ich hatte einfach ein neues über den Canyon Shop bestellt.


----------



## sunabsolute (29. September 2020)

nakami schrieb:


> Ok, das gibt natürlich Sinn, aber was wenn ich von SRAM 1x12 auf Shimano 1x12 wechseln würde?


Für moderne Schaltungen, und da meine ich schon 7/8 Fach Kettenschaltungen von vor 30 Jahren, gibt es im Wesentlichen nur das M10 Feingewinde Standard-Schaltauge. Shimano hat in den 10er Jahren mit dem Direct Mount einen neuen Standard eingeführt, der aber
bei der neuen 12 Fach Generation wieder passè ist. Man kann ein direct mount Schaltwerk über einen sog. Link an Standard Rahmen montiern, jedoch nicht umgekehrt. Ansonsten ist mE alles kompatibel. Egal ob Sram, Shimano etc...


----------



## filiale (30. September 2020)

nakami schrieb:


> Ok, das gibt natürlich Sinn, aber was wenn ich von SRAM 1x12 auf Shimano 1x12 wechseln würde?
> 
> Das verbogene Schaltauge (8+ Monate her...) war sehr stark verbogen, was man auch optisch sehr klar vernehmen konnte. Ich hatte einfach ein neues über den Canyon Shop bestellt.



Wie gesagt, 12fach SRAM und 12fach Shimano haben das gleiche Schaltauge.


----------



## GregHead (2. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mal ne Frage, passt eigentlich bei den aktuellen Modellen (2021?) auch noch das FrameCase rein?
Hatte den Support gefragt und die meinten „nur im 2018er Modell“, aber die Halterungen sind ja immer noch dran.

Danke und Gruß
Gregor


----------



## BikeKrueger (2. Oktober 2020)

GregHead schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab mal ne Frage, passt eigentlich bei den aktuellen Modellen (2021?) auch noch das FrameCase rein?
> Hatte den Support gefragt und die meinten „nur im 2018er Modell“, aber die Halterungen sind ja immer noch dran.
> 
> ...



Das kann so definitiv nicht richtig sein. Es fahren hier doch viele das Case im 2020er Rahmen.


----------



## Tom33 (2. Oktober 2020)

In mein CF 9.0 von Ende Juli passt das Teil 100%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (2. Oktober 2020)

Die Antworten vom support sind mal wieder der Kracher...


----------



## Phistol (2. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich an einen Super Deluxe ultimate 230x65 mm mit L/L1 tune für das spectral komme? Finde im Handel überall nur M/M tune.


----------



## GregHead (3. Oktober 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Antworten vom support sind mal wieder der Kracher...


Danke, dachte ich mir doch.
Selbst auf meine Rückfrage ob es ne Alternative gibt sage er dass es keine gäbe.
Hat wohl auch nur die offiziellen Infos von der Seite übernommen wo steht:



> _Kompatibilität
> 2018
> Spectral CF / Spectral WMN CF (Rahmengröße S-XL)
> Spectral AL / Spectral WMN AL (Rahmengröße L-XL)_


Weiß zufällig jemand noch ob das mit dem Alu Rahmen ab L noch stimmt?


----------



## sunabsolute (3. Oktober 2020)

GregHead schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand noch ob das mit dem Alu Rahmen ab L noch stimmt?


Die Rahmen wuren, abgesehen von den Farben, in all den Modelljahren nicht verändert...


----------



## Phistol (7. Oktober 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Spectral am 18.08.2020 wegen Riss in der Kettenstrebe abgegeben.
> Mitteilung am 19.08.2020 was alles gemacht werden muss, auf Garantie.
> 25.08.2020 Fahrrad steht zur Abholung bereit.
> Da muss wohl heute einer früher von der Arbeit los um den neuen Rahmen mit neuen Lagern abzuholen.


Habe leider auch gerade einen Kettenstrebenriss bei meinem 2018er Spectral AL festgestellt. Bin allerdings Zweitbesitzer und habe keine Rechnung. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit wie das in diesem Fall mit der Reklamation bei Canyon läuft?


----------



## seb12 (8. Oktober 2020)

Moin, 
Kollege sucht ein neues Bike fürs nächste jahr. Da kamen wir auf das Spectral und das torque.
Leider fällt das Torque wohl raus weil er wo sogar für Größe S zu kurze Beine hat 
Das Spectral sollte lt Canyon Grössenrechner wohl noch passen in S von der minimalen Sitzhöhe her.
Er ist 1,67 groß und hat eine Innenbeinlänge von 74cm. 
Wird da das S passen von der Sitzhöhe?  Leider keine Möglichkeit auf eine Probefahrt.


----------



## BikeKrueger (8. Oktober 2020)

seb12 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Kollege sucht ein neues Bike fürs nächste jahr. Da kamen wir auf das Spectral und das torque.
> Leider fällt das Torque wohl raus weil er wo sogar für Größe S zu kurze Beine hat
> Das Spectral sollte lt Canyon Grössenrechner wohl noch passen in S von der minimalen Sitzhöhe her.
> ...



Vorsichtige Einschätzung, er wird mit den Werten wohl auch auf nem Torque in S klarkommen.
Ich bin 9 cm größer mit 8 cm mehr SL und fahre das Spectral in M und würde auch das Torque in M nehmen. Mit 167/74 sollte S problemlos bei beiden Modellen funktionieren. Ohne Testfahrt ist das natürlich immer ein bisschen der Schuss ins Blaue.


----------



## seb12 (8. Oktober 2020)

BikeKrueger schrieb:


> Vorsichtige Einschätzung, er wird mit den Werten wohl auch auf nem Torque in S klarkommen.
> Ich bin 9 cm größer mit 8 cm mehr SL und fahre das Spectral in M und würde auch das Torque in M nehmen. Mit 167/74 sollte S problemlos bei beiden Modellen funktionieren. Ohne Testfahrt ist das natürlich immer ein bisschen der Schuss ins Blaue.



was ich net verstehe sind die Sitzhöhenangaben von  Canyon.

Spectral Sitzhöhe:  652 - 761 mm bei nem 425mm Sitzrohr Größe S
Torque Sitzhöhe:  688 - 818 mm bei einem 400mm Sitzrohr Größe S

Beide Bikes haben scheinbar den gleichen Dropper drinne in den Ausstattungen die er will (iridium Dropper).
Wieso sind die Sitzhöhen so unterschiedlich ?

geht beim Torque beim S-Rahmen die Sattelstütze vielleicht nicht weit genug ins Sitzrohr und beim Spectral dagegen mehr ? Rein Rechnerisch wäre bei 74cm Schrittlänge seine Sitzhöhe bei ca. 64-65cm, sprich wenn man die Mindestsitzhöhe heran nehmen würde die Canyon hier angibt würde das Torque mit 68,8cm nicht passen in S und das Spectral würde so gerade eben passen.


----------



## BikeKrueger (8. Oktober 2020)

seb12 schrieb:


> was ich net verstehe sind die Sitzhöhenangaben von  Canyon.
> 
> Spectral Sitzhöhe:  652 - 761 mm bei nem 425mm Sitzrohr Größe S
> Torque Sitzhöhe:  688 - 818 mm bei einem 400mm Sitzrohr Größe S
> ...



Auf die Versenkbarkeit der Stütze beim Torque hab ich gar nicht so sehr geachtet bisher. Auf den Produktfotos ist sie jedenfalls nahezu komplett versenkt. Vielleicht mal Canyon anschreiben. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass eine Person mit 167cm kein Torque fahren könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 014789632 (12. Oktober 2020)

Servus erstmal, fahre jetzt seit ca 3 Monaten ein spectral Al 6.0 und bin eigentlich auch wirklich sehr zufrieden. Aber wollte mal fragen ob bei euch auch die sattelstütze eigentlich immer 1-2 cm einsackt, manchmal sogar deutlich mehr. Falls ja kann man das selbst reparieren da ich eigentlich nicht ewig auf eine neue oder reparierte warten will? Habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgesucht falls das Thema schonmal aufkam. Schonmal im voraus danke für Antworten


----------



## Hades1337 (13. Oktober 2020)

Nein, das ist nicht normal das die Sattelstütze 1-2 cm einsackt.
Die ist defekt!


----------



## fb69 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hades1337 schrieb:


> Die ist defekt!



Oder der Zug ist zu kurz bzw verklemmt .Versuche mal diesen weiter von unten in das Sitzrohr zu schieben.Hatte das selbe Problem am Torque meines Sohnes .Der Zug war da zu kurz ,deshalb war da die Sattelstütze auch immer eingesackt.


----------



## 014789632 (14. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Antworten, werde es aufjedenfall mal probieren aber glaube eigentlich nicht dass es daran liegt. Wenn nicht muss ich wohl wieder paar Wochen Hardtail fahren.


----------



## Ben_Lo (16. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir war das auch mal, nachdem ich die Sattelstütze noch etwas weiter nach oben raus geschoben hatte, für die maximale Sitzhöhe.
Der Zug geht relativ schwer/klemmt durch die durchführung, wie fb69 schon schrieb. Mal von unten ins Sattelrohr schieben. 
Falls du sie einschickst, kannst du dir ja auch einfach eine ganz normale Sattelstütze für die Zeit einbauen, dann musst du nicht auf das Rad verzichten.


----------



## 014789632 (24. Oktober 2020)

Habe Canyon angeschrieben da das Problem nicht besser wurde, darf die alte stütze behalten und sie schicken mir ne neue. War so die Traumlösung die ich im Kopf hatte. Man kann den Kundenservice ja auch mal loben, das war mir die Woche wert auf die Antwort zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (24. Oktober 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Habe ja das 9.0 mit dem Truativ Descendant Carbon Kurbeln - welches Verhüterli passt denn da drauf?





Knecht09 schrieb:


> Habe die von raceface drauf. Passen wie angegossen


Größe M passt... habe ein Paar in S abzugeben


----------



## bk01 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
Ich möchte beim meinem 2018 Spectral hinten gerne eine 200 er Scheibe montieren.
Hat einer dies schon einmal gemacht?
Hat sich das Bremsverhalten positiv verbessert? Gibt es Nachteile /Vorteile die euch aufgefallen sind?
Welchen PM Adapter habt ihr dort verbaut ?
LG Björn


----------



## fb69 (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe an meinem 2019er Spectral 220/200 verbaut. Die originale 200er Scheibe ist einschließlich des originalen Adapter nach hinten gewandert ,vorne habe ich den Avid 40P Adapter für die 220er Scheibe benutzt. 
Grund für die größeren Scheiben war ,dass mir die Bremspower (besonders im Bikepark) irgendwie zu niedrig erschien (bei ca 110KG komplett).Mit den größeren Scheiben und den metallischen Belägen hat sich diese spürbar verbessert. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal noch die Trickstuff Power ausprobieren. Nachteile konnte ich bisher keine Feststellen. 

Nur hinten eine größere Scheibe macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn ,da ja vorrangig vorne gebremst wird.


----------



## S-H-A (25. Oktober 2020)

Halten die Streben das überhaupt aus?


----------



## bk01 (25. Oktober 2020)

fb69 schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem 2019er Spectral 220/200 verbaut. Die originale 200er Scheibe ist einschließlich des originalen Adapter nach hinten gewandert ,vorne habe ich den Avid 40P Adapter für die 220er Scheibe benutzt.
> Grund für die größeren Scheiben war ,dass mir die Bremspower (besonders im Bikepark) irgendwie zu niedrig erschien (bei ca 110KG komplett).Mit den größeren Scheiben und den metallischen Belägen hat sich diese spürbar verbessert. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal noch die Trickstuff Power ausprobieren. Nachteile konnte ich bisher keine Feststellen.
> 
> Nur hinten eine größere Scheibe macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn ,da ja vorrangig vorne gebremst wird.



Hi Danke für die Info. 
vorne sind ja 200er drauf, die bei meinem Gewicht soweit passen. Hinten ist die Scheibe (180mm) angelaufen und zu heiß geworden. Ich erhoffe mir durch eine größere Scheibe hinten, bessere Bremskontrolle und ein besseres ableiten der auftretenden Hitze.


----------



## fb69 (25. Oktober 2020)

Nun ja ,aber bevor ich mir für hinten eine 200er Scheibe + Adapter kaufe ,würde ich doch lieber ne 220er + Adapter für vorne nehmen und die 200er hinten montieren. Preis dürfte in etwa gleich bleiben und hast noch zusätzlich Bremspower für vorne gewonnen.

Wenn du trotzdem nur hinten eine 200er verbauen willst, brauchst nen PM +20 Adapter.


----------



## Dornteufel (26. Oktober 2020)

Wisst ihr warum dieses Bike:





						Cube Stereo 140 kaufen | HPA  Pro  Race Hybrid | Fahrrad XXL
					

Cube Stereo 140 kaufen ☝ ➤ Größte Auswahl Deutschlands ✅ ➤ Fachhändler mit Filialnetz  ➤ Großer Online-Beratungsbereich  ➤ Jetzt günstig kaufen!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de
				



bei gleichem Preis wie das Spectral CF 7 so viel besser ausgestattet und sogar ein kg leichter ist?


----------



## Tom33 (26. Oktober 2020)

leichter Reifen und Laufräder beim Cube und der Lenker beim Canyon wiegt rund 400gr... Ansonsten halt Herstellerangabe (M ohne Lackierung).


----------



## Knecht09 (26. Oktober 2020)

Habe gestern am Ende meiner Runde das bemerkt. Dachte ich seh nicht richtig. Hatte vor der Runde sogar noch alle Schrauben überprüft ( außer diese unter der abdeckung) da ich das bike ja erst seit September habe.

Spectral CF09 2020

Gibts ähnliche Erfahrungen von euch?


----------



## CoilRocks (26. Oktober 2020)

Gab es schon mal, ich glaube sogar mit Bild weiter oben in diesem Faden. Erst beult sich der Kunststoffdeckel und dann eben mehr. Werde das als Anlass nehmen, bei uns auch mal wieder zu kontrollieren. Da man erst die Abdeckung demontieren muss, wird die Schraube gerne ausgelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bk01 (26. Oktober 2020)

Knecht09 schrieb:


> Habe gestern am Ende meiner Runde das bemerkt. Dachte ich seh nicht richtig. Hatte vor der Runde sogar noch alle Schrauben überprüft ( außer diese unter der abdeckung) da ich das bike ja erst seit September habe.
> 
> Spectral CF09 2020
> 
> Gibts ähnliche Erfahrungen von euch?


Ist mir beim 2018er Modell auch passiert. Am besten die Schraube mit Montagepaste einschmieren und neu fest ziehen.
Hat bei mir danach gehalten.


----------



## andi82 (27. Oktober 2020)

bk01 schrieb:


> Ist mir beim 2018er Modell auch passiert. Am besten die Schraube mit Montagepaste einschmieren und neu fest ziehen.
> Hat bei mir danach gehalten.



Ich hab bei meinem auch eine leicht gelöste Schraube festgestellt.

Hab mein CF 8.0 im Juni 2020 bekommen. Da alle anderen Schrauben fest waren, gehe ich davon aus, dass die hier auch fest war.
Hab einfach etwas mittelfeste Schraubensicherung auf das Gewinde drauf.

Habe es auch nur per Zufall gemerkt, da ich meinen ganzen Rahmen foliert habe und die Abdeckung gelöst um dort zusätzlich zur Dichtung noch schön gefettet habe.

Werde es in paar Wochen wieder kontrollieren.


----------



## Tob1as (27. Oktober 2020)

014789632 schrieb:


> Habe Canyon angeschrieben da das Problem nicht besser wurde, darf die alte stütze behalten und sie schicken mir ne neue. War so die Traumlösung die ich im Kopf hatte. Man kann den Kundenservice ja auch mal loben, das war mir die Woche wert auf die Antwort zu warten.



Hast du da angerufen?
Ich hatte mich per Mail ua. erkundigt da mein Austauschrahmen nicht gut montiert war, und Abdeckungen verloren sind.

Seit 16. September keinerlei Rückmeldung.
Dann habe ich nochmal ein Garantie Ticket ausgelöst, das ist jetzt über 2 Wochen her.

Bin ich da auf einer schwarzen Liste gelandet ?


----------



## andi82 (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube das dauert einfach.
Hatte auch 3 Tickets aufgemacht und alle wurden in 2-4 Wochen beantwortet.

Klar ist das lang, aber der Service war immer sehr bemüht und hat alles zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit abgewickelt inkl. Kostenübernahme einer Bestellung, nachdem ich das Problem in der Zwischenzeit selbst gelöst hatte um auch hier guter Wille zu zeigen.

Das muss auch mal erwähnt werden, nicht immer nur über den Service schimpfen


----------



## sunabsolute (27. Oktober 2020)

Knecht09 schrieb:


> Habe gestern am Ende meiner Runde das bemerkt. Dachte ich seh nicht richtig. Hatte vor der Runde sogar noch alle Schrauben überprüft ( außer diese unter der abdeckung) da ich das bike ja erst seit September habe.


Das kam schon öfters hier vor. War bei meinem auch so. Bei mir war die Ursache ist ein schwergängiges Lager. Stell dir vor du hättest ein Pedal mit defektem, oder sehr schwergängigen Lager an einer Kurbel und würdest rückwärts treten. Das Lager würde sich dabei aus dem Gewinde rausschrauben. Genau dasselbe passiert beim ein- und ausfedern. Bei mir ließ sich das Lager bei ausgebauten Hinterbau nicht mit der Hand drehen. Ich hab alle Lager am Viergelenker ausgebaut, alles gesäubert und gefettet und neu eingepresst. Danach lies es sich einwandfrei drehen und der Hinterbau spricht sensibler an.  Gelöst hat sich nichts mehr. Schraubensicherung ist mE nicht nötig wenn das Lager leicht läuft.


----------



## 014789632 (28. Oktober 2020)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Hast du da angerufen?
> Ich hatte mich per Mail ua. erkundigt da mein Austauschrahmen nicht gut montiert war, und Abdeckungen verloren sind.
> 
> Seit 16. September keinerlei Rückmeldung.
> ...


Ne hab’s auch über die Garantie Funktion auf der Website gemacht und nach knapp über ner Woche ne Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Tob1as (28. Oktober 2020)

Mir haben sie jetzt auch geantwortet,
Leider immer erst nachdem ich hier was schreibe.

"Gerne schicken wir dir einen Retourenschein " 😹
Nein danke; Gebt mir die Ersatzteile, ich bezahle auch. Ich wills endlich hinter mir haben.
Bei der nächsten Sache fliegt der Rahmen raus und der Hersteller wird gewechselt.
Hätte nie gedacht dass ich mal sowas denke.

Trotz allem:
Herzlichen Dank an den mitlesenden Mitarbeiter hier 👍🙌


----------



## Tios (31. Oktober 2020)

Hi Leute, 

hab von nem Kolleg ein neues spectral al 6.0 2019 bekommen. Heute die erste fahrt damit. Fahrwerk ist schon top, der Rest ist auch ok. Nur den Lenker find ich etwas breit für kleinere Drops und Downhillfahrten. Nur gewöhnungsbedürftig? Die Reifen lassen sich echt schwer treten. Auch eure Erfahrung? Sind Maxxis dhr 2 3 C max grip drauf, gibt es was besseres mit guten grip aber leichter rollen. Danke euch


----------



## Tom33 (31. Oktober 2020)

Der Lenker ist zwar schwer (400gr), die Breite von 780mm finde ich aber ok. Habe mir für die Trails hier die Nobby Nic Superground in 2,35" drauf gezogen und die rollen deutlich leichter. Haben dafür etwas weniger Seitenhalt. Ansonsten kann man auch bei den Maxxis den Druck etwas erhöhen, dann rollen sie auch ein wenig leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tios (31. Oktober 2020)

Den Gedanke mit Nobby Nic hatte ich auch. Hast du den Super Ground vorne und hinten drauf? Hinten ist ja der 3c max terra von werk aus drauf. Hinten brauch ich weniger Grip aber halt durchschlagsschutz da meine abfahrten recht steinig sind.


----------



## Tom33 (31. Oktober 2020)

Ja vorne und hinten, kannst ja hinten den Supertrail nehmen.


----------



## Tios (31. Oktober 2020)

Werde mal einen superground bestellen, falls der zu wenig Grip haben sollte, kommt er aufs almountain bike. 400 gr der Lenker? Da kann man ja echt einiges an Gewicht sparen. 150 gr Carbonlenker, nobby nics und tubeless. Wäre ein ganzes Kg leichter 😯


----------



## Tom33 (1. November 2020)

Du musst ja keinen superleichten dran schrauben, ~200gr und es bleibt preislich im Rahmen. Würde bei 780mm keine Experimente machen. Guckt bei sowas gerne bei r2bike, die wiegen das meiste nach... https://r2-bike.com/navi.php?k=778&Sortierung=9&af=0


----------



## MyChaOS (1. November 2020)

Tios schrieb:


> Werde mal einen superground bestellen, falls der zu wenig Grip haben sollte, kommt er aufs almountain bike.


Aber das Spectral ist doch n allmountain


----------



## Tios (1. November 2020)

Oh cool, ich werd mal einen lenker raussuchen bei r2bike. Auf amazon hab ich einen carbonlenker für 50 euro gesehen der gut bewertet ist, aber ob der so stabil ist? 
Ich dachte das Spectral bezeichnet man mehr als Enduro. Hab noch ein Fully mit 140 mm Federweg, das hätte ich jetzt als Allmountain bezeichnet. Es gibt aber mittlerweile so viele Kategorien, mag sein dass ich da was durcheinander bringe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. November 2020)

Tios schrieb:


> Oh cool, ich werd mal einen lenker raussuchen bei r2bike. Auf amazon hab ich einen carbonlenker für 50 euro gesehen der gut bewertet ist, aber ob der so stabil ist?



Finger weg



Tios schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Spectral bezeichnet man mehr als Enduro.



Nein



Tios schrieb:


> Es gibt aber mittlerweile so viele Kategorien, mag sein dass ich da was durcheinander bringe.



ja


----------



## skreetzh1dda (1. November 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Finger weg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, sone Pauschalaussage ist schon schwierig. Zum einen fasst Canyon meine ich das Spectral unter Enduro UND Allmountain, zum anderen hats 150/160 mm Travel, da sind wir schon im Endurobereich. Da klar ne Grenze zu ziehen ist, nunja, schwer vertretbar finde ich.


----------



## MyChaOS (1. November 2020)

Tios schrieb:


> Oh cool, ich werd mal einen lenker raussuchen bei r2bike. Auf amazon hab ich einen carbonlenker für 50 euro gesehen der gut bewertet ist, aber ob der so stabil ist?



Finger weg, das Zeug ist Ned Mal getestet meist. Und eine Charge kann anders sein wie die nächste. Kauf die was gescheites. Das ist sonst lebensgefährlich.





__





						Carbon, der Stoff aus dem die (Alp) Träume sind???
					

Es gibt viele Mythen und Halbwahrheiten rund um den schwarzen Werkstoff. Habt Ihr Fragen dazu oder wollt Ihr euch ein bestimmtes Verfahren erklären lassen? Oder wollt Ihr nur eure Erfahrungen in die Runde werfen. NUR ZU! Ich werde mich so viel wie möglich am Thread beteiligen.  Zu meiner Person...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Da steht was zu dem Thema. Besonders die Antwort im nächsten Beitrag... Gebrochen bei 500 Zyklen, von 100000 notwendigen...

Mei Enduro, allmountain, was auch immer. Mein altes Nerve AL+ all mountain ist 150/150 mein Spectral mit 160/140 ist Enduro light. What ever. Was auch immer... Für mich alles das selbe. Kommt einfach drauf an was man damit macht 🤪


----------



## filiale (1. November 2020)

Enduro definiert sich ja nicht alleine aus dem Federweg. Sondern aus dem Gesamtpaket (LRS, Geo, Reifen usw...)


----------



## skreetzh1dda (1. November 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Enduro definiert sich ja nicht alleine aus dem Federweg. Sondern aus dem Gesamtpaket (LRS, Geo, Reifen usw...)


Schon und trotzdem ist eine so eindeutige Zuordnung nicht wirklich möglich (und erst recht nicht zweckmäßig). Wie gesagt, bei Canyon ist das Spectral sowohl als Enduro-, als auch als Trailbike gelistet, da dann eindeutig die Zuordnung zum Enduro negieren zu wollen... Schwierig


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (1. November 2020)

Für ein eine Zuordnung zum Endurosegment besitzt das Spectral eine nicht ganz passende Geo. Sprich es ist etwas zu kurz und zu wenig laufruhig. Dafür fährt es sich halt eher verspielt (trotz der verhältnismäßig langen Federwege) - also wirklich eher ein Allmountain/Trailbike.
Habe den direkten Vergleich zu einem Nukeproof Mega 290 - fährt sich im Vergleich zum Spectral auf einfachen Waldtrails wie ein Panzer und lässt sich auch in ruppigem Geläuf nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Also viel ruhiger, aber dadurch auch deutlich träger.

Die Zuordnung von Canyon selbst ist da erst einmal zweitrangig. Da wird das Grand Canyon auch gern als Trail-HT bezeichnet - stimmt auch nicht wirklich.
Ist auch keine Schande, dass das Spectral kein Enduro ist. Nach wie vor ein potentes Trailbike - passt doch.

Gruß


----------



## __Flo__ (1. November 2020)

Moin, wollte mich mal erkundigen was ihr für Drehmomentschlüssel habt und welche ihr mir empfehlen könnt als Schraubanfänger(Bitte nicht so teuer  inkl bit set wenn es geht). Man braucht ja 2 verschiedene um das ganze Spektrum am Fahrrad abdecken zu können oder? Außerdem ist meine hintere Bremsscheibe etwas verbogen  . Diese ist aber nicht wie vorne mit einem normalen Centerlock Adapter fest gemacht sondern mit
irgend einem komischen anderen Teil.


 
Sowas ist da hinten glaub ich drauf. Was für ein Werkzeug brauch ich dafür und kann ich das gegen ein normalen Centerlock Adapter austauschen? Ich finde das echt nervig das nicht einfach eine 6 loch narbe eingebaut ist aber naja was solls.


----------



## DerGrisler (1. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe seit August mein Spectral CF 9. Seit Anfang an habe ich Probleme mit der RockShox Pike Ultimate.

Diese ist in den ersten 30 mm Hub sehr schwergängig und hakt regelrecht ein. Zudem ist die Gabel komplett weggesackt Letzteres habe ich durch einen kleinen Service behoben bekommen. Das hakelige Verhalten aber nicht.
Dann habe ich zudem bemerkt, dass die Radnabe bei Demontage des Vorderrads nur schwer wieder zwischen die Standbeine passt. Heißt, ich muss die Standrohre leicht auseinander drücken und das Vorderrad reinfummeln, um es überhaupt wieder einbauen zu können.

Also, Gabel eingeschickt - kam diese Woche zurück. Canyon hat dann auch nen kleinen Service gemacht (neu geschmiert + neues Öl). Problem besteht aber weiterhin. Habe jetzt gerade eine neue Anfrage gestellt..

Kennt jemand ein ähnliches Problem mit der Pike?
Ich finde es etwas schwach dass trotz genauer Beschreibung des Fehlers und durchgeführter Maßnahmen genau die gleiche Arbeit wieder gemacht wird. Das gute Teil steht bisher mehr rum als dass es gefahren wurde...

VG!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. November 2020)

DerGrisler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe seit August mein Spectral CF 9. Seit Anfang an habe ich Probleme mit der RockShox Pike Ultimate.
> 
> ...


Ich fahr auch das CF9.0 mit der Pike Ultimate. 
Das problematische Ansprechverhalten habe ich nicht. 
Hab allerdings das original RockShox Öl durch Fox Gold ersetzt. 
Daran wird’s aber wohl kaum liegen. Bei dir hört’s sich an als wären die Laufbuchsen etwas eng...da hilft Bewegung. Also fahren. 
Das Problem mit dem Vorderrad habe ich auch. Liegt aber nicht an der Pike sondern an den lockeren Endkappen der Reynolds Laufräder.


----------



## __Flo__ (2. November 2020)

DerGrisler schrieb:


> Diese ist in den ersten 30 mm Hub sehr schwergängig und hakt regelrecht ein.
> 
> VG!


Meine Pike Select ist in den ersten Millimetern auch etwas schwergängig doch das liegt wohl daran das ich nie einen Service gemacht habe 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (2. November 2020)

Das die Gabeln am Anfang etwas holzig wirken ist normal. Das gibt sich nach einigen 100km im Gelände.


----------



## MaCiMa (16. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich denke über den Kauf eines Spectral WMN 6 nach - Rahmengröße M.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob da ein Flaschenhalter montiert werden kann und wie groß die Flaschen sind, die rein passen? 

Ich würde ich freuen, wenn es Erfahrungsberichte gibt


----------



## filiale (16. November 2020)

erledigt....


----------



## MyChaOS (17. November 2020)

MaCiMa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich denke über den Kauf eines Spectral WMN 6 nach - Rahmengröße M.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob da ein Flaschenhalter montiert werden kann und wie groß die Flaschen sind, die rein passen?
> ...


Im woman S passt definitiv der 2x400 Halter von Canyon. Man sollte sich aber aus irgendeinem dünnen Plastik Ben mudguard dafür schneiden. Die Flaschen sind schon arg unter Beschuss. Aber mit 800ml Ned die dümmste Lösung

Im Herren M passt fidlock 600. Würde davon ausgehen dass zumindest die neuen 590 fidlock auch im wmn M passen, die bauen deutlich kompakter wie die 600


----------



## Knecht09 (17. November 2020)

Hey mal eine Frage.
Wurde das 2020er spectral cf 9 mit tubeless ausgeliefert oder sind da ab Werk Schläuche drin.
Ohne jetzt den Reifen von der Felge nehmen zu müssen 
Mfg


----------



## Ben_Lo (17. November 2020)

Habe zwar nicht das cf9, aber erfahrungsgemäß werden die alle immer mit Schlauch ausgeliefert.


----------



## filiale (18. November 2020)

Immer alle mit Schlauch, wenn das Rad zu lange im Lager steht trocknet die Milch ein und der Kunde jammert wieder rum wenn er das Rad erhält. Daher nur tubeless ready Auslieferung mit Schlauch.


----------



## Tom33 (18. November 2020)

kommt mit Schläuchen und nicht die leichtesten... Ventile sind aber dabei.


----------



## el martn (18. November 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> kommt mit Schläuchen und nicht die leichtesten...



Und damit nicht so Pannenanfällig!



Tom33 schrieb:


> Ventile sind aber dabei.



In den letzten Jahren eher selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (18. November 2020)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Spectral am 18.08.2020 wegen Riss in der Kettenstrebe abgegeben.
> Mitteilung am 19.08.2020 was alles gemacht werden muss, auf Garantie.
> 25.08.2020 Fahrrad steht zur Abholung bereit.
> Da muss wohl heute einer früher von der Arbeit los um den neuen Rahmen mit neuen Lagern abzuholen.


Du  Glückspilz,

weißt ja noch wie lange und umständlich es bei mir gewesen ist.

Hallo Leute, war eine ganze zeit lang weg und musste erst wieder ca. 25 Seiten lesen um auf dem Laufenden zu sein. Sind ja z.Z. viel mehr Leute mit Rahmen- und Strebenbrüchen unterwegs als Canyon es recht sein sollte. Den meisten ergeht es ähnlich wie mir. Zu lange Warte-, Reaktion-, und Bearbeitungszeit.

Na ja ich versuche mich mal wieder etwas mehr hier einzubringen.
Euch allen viel Spaß beim fahren


----------



## Soulslide (18. November 2020)

Phistol schrieb:


> Habe leider auch gerade einen Kettenstrebenriss bei meinem 2018er Spectral AL festgestellt. Bin allerdings Zweitbesitzer und habe keine Rechnung. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit wie das in diesem Fall mit der Reklamation bei Canyon läuft?


Soweit ich weiß, benötigst du nicht nur eine Rechnung, sondern auch einen Kaufvertrag mit demdamaligen Käufer. War bei mir auf jeden Fall so, damit das Rad auf meinem Namen umgeändert wurde. Denke das du auch nicht in die 6 Jahres Garantie laufen wirst, da du kein Erstbesitzter bist. 
Am besten anrufen und nachfragen. Hast ja deine Rahmennummer, darunter finden Sie das Rad bei sich im System. 
Achte nur penibel darauf, wenn das Rad zurück zu dir geschickt wird, wohin das geht. Bei Canyon steht unter der Rahmennummer noch der alte Besitzer. Die Idioten schicken das Teil nämlich dorthin zurück. War bei mir auch so. War ein riesen Staatsakt das wieder zu bekommen. Also solltest du das Rad oder Rahmen oder was auch immer zu Canyon schicken, sehe zu das du als Empfänger im System hinterlegt bist, geht sonst zu 100% schief.


----------



## Soulslide (18. November 2020)

014789632 schrieb:


> Servus erstmal, fahre jetzt seit ca 3 Monaten ein spectral Al 6.0 und bin eigentlich auch wirklich sehr zufrieden. Aber wollte mal fragen ob bei euch auch die sattelstütze eigentlich immer 1-2 cm einsackt, manchmal sogar deutlich mehr. Falls ja kann man das selbst reparieren da ich eigentlich nicht ewig auf eine neue oder reparierte warten will? Habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgesucht falls das Thema schonmal aufkam. Schonmal im voraus danke für Antworten


Schau hier und mach fertig.
Die Anleitung gilt nur die KindShock Lev.





Kameraführung ist nicht immer perfekt, sollte aber dennoch helfen.
Pass nur auf, dass du den Druck aus der Kartusche läßt.
Bevor du anfängst, überprüfe erst mal den Druck in der Kartusche, sollte schon ca. 170-200 psi sein.


----------



## Soulslide (18. November 2020)

DerGrisler schrieb:


> Heißt, ich muss die Standrohre leicht auseinander drücken und das Vorderrad reinfummeln, um es überhaupt wieder einbauen zu können.


Das kenne ich so nicht, könnte aber das Problem bei dir sein. Schau erst mal ob es nach einigen Abfahrten eingestellt hat. Ansonsten könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass die Standrohre leicht schräg laufen und sich deshalb die Tauchrohre schwerer eindrücken lassen. Vielleicht kann das jemand mit mehr Erfahrung bestätigen.
Alleine die Aussage das du die Standrohre leicht auseinander biegen musst hört sich nicht so gut an.


----------



## Knecht09 (18. November 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> kommt mit Schläuchen und nicht die leichtesten... Ventile sind aber dabei.


Nö bei mir waren leider keine dabei. Aber ich habe eben gelesen, dass die reynolds Felgen mit den Ventilen verkauft werden. Deshalb bin ich erst darauf aufmerksam geworden und weil ich eh auf tubeless umrüsten möchte.

werde mal bei Canyon nachfragen. Der online support war bisher immer sehr hilfreich und entgegenkommend. Man braucht hald ein bisschen Geduld


----------



## Soulslide (18. November 2020)

Knecht09 schrieb:


> Der online support war bisher immer sehr hilfreich und entgegenkommend. Man braucht hald ein bisschen Geduld


Bestell dir lieber bei der Milch gleich die Ventile mit für ca 8 bis 10 € hast du viel weniger Probleme und kannst direkt umbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. November 2020)

Knecht09 schrieb:


> Nö bei mir waren leider keine dabei. Aber ich habe eben gelesen, dass die reynolds Felgen mit den Ventilen verkauft werden. Deshalb bin ich erst darauf aufmerksam geworden und weil ich eh auf tubeless umrüsten möchte.
> 
> werde mal bei Canyon nachfragen. Der online support war bisher immer sehr hilfreich und entgegenkommend. Man braucht hald ein bisschen Geduld



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Laufräder aus dem freien Handel (Aftermarket) und OEM Ware von den Fahrradanbietern. Canyon bekommt die Laufräder günstiger vom Hersteller, dafür sind nicht alle Einzelteile dabei wie Du sie bekommen würdest wenn Du sie selbst kaufen würdest. Das ist normal.


----------



## Phistol (18. November 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, benötigst du nicht nur eine Rechnung, sondern auch einen Kaufvertrag mit demdamaligen Käufer. War bei mir auf jeden Fall so, damit das Rad auf meinem Namen umgeändert wurde. Denke das du auch nicht in die 6 Jahres Garantie laufen wirst, da du kein Erstbesitzter bist.
> Am besten anrufen und nachfragen. Hast ja deine Rahmennummer, darunter finden Sie das Rad bei sich im System.
> Achte nur penibel darauf, wenn das Rad zurück zu dir geschickt wird, wohin das geht. Bei Canyon steht unter der Rahmennummer noch der alte Besitzer. Die Idioten schicken das Teil nämlich dorthin zurück. War bei mir auch so. War ein riesen Staatsakt das wieder zu bekommen. Also solltest du das Rad oder Rahmen oder was auch immer zu Canyon schicken, sehe zu das du als Empfänger im System hinterlegt bist, geht sonst zu 100% schief.


Ja genau, ich musste einen Kaufvertrag nachweisen. Den habe ich nachträglich mit dem Vorbesitzer gemacht. Rechnung war nicht notwendig. Anschließend wurde das Bike auf mich umgeschrieben und ich habe eine eigene Kundennummer bekommen. Durch die Kommunikation ausschließlich per Mail ist Abwicklung zwar ein recht langwieriger Prozess, hat aber letztendlich funktioniert. Antwortzeit immer ca. 2-3 Tage.
Mir wurde anschließend eine neue Kettenstrebe inkl. Lager ohne Berechnung zugeschickt (allerdings in Schwarz zu meinem blauen bike).
Alles in allem fand ich das OK!


----------



## Soulslide (18. November 2020)

Sei froh, bei mir haben die das Teil an den Vorbesitzer geschickt. Hatte nur Theater gehabt. Hoffe das der Rahmen nochmals 2 Jahre hält, dann wird alles verkloppt. Nach 4 Jahren ruppiges Gelände, ist das Bike sowieso durch, egal wieviel und wie oft du die Teile Wartest und erneuerst.

Gruß
Soul


----------



## Tom33 (18. November 2020)

Bei meinem waren die Ventile dabei... Bei den letzten Rädern eigentlich immer.


----------



## MyChaOS (19. November 2020)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Bei meinem waren die Ventile dabei... Bei den letzten Rädern eigentlich immer.


Ja da kann man Glück oder Pech haben. Bei mir waren bei 2 Spectrals keine dabei. Beim inflite gab es mal welche dazu. 
Aber so kann man sich aussuchen was man haben will, und kosten ja nicht die Welt


----------



## Tom33 (19. November 2020)

Ja, das ist kein Beinbruch... Ich nehme immer die Milkit Ventile, dann kann man die Milch kontrollieren, ohne die Luft abzulassen und den Reifen von der Felge zu hebeln. Außerdem sind die leichterer als die mitgelieferten. Wobei, bei meinem Radon waren schwarze aus Alu dabei.


----------



## Tob1as (19. November 2020)

Ich kann mich auch mal wieder melden.

Fahrrad fährt wieder, hat ja auch lange genug gedauert bis ich den Tagen wieder hatte.
Die Lager sind angezogen wir Sau,
ein Lager Umlenkung- Hauptrahmen hat eine Spielpassung und fiel raus.

Auf der anderen Seite ist jedes Lager extra mit Fett eingepackt, also kein Standart.

Absenken der Sattelstütze (Reverb) innerhalb der Garantiezeit ist kein Garantiefall laut dem Mitarbeiter am Telefon.
Bei anderen wurde mir sowas schon ohne Kosten ausgetauscht.


----------



## frechehex (24. November 2020)

014789632 schrieb:


> Servus erstmal, fahre jetzt seit ca 3 Monaten ein spectral Al 6.0 und bin eigentlich auch wirklich sehr zufrieden. Aber wollte mal fragen ob bei euch auch die sattelstütze eigentlich immer 1-2 cm einsackt, manchmal sogar deutlich mehr. Falls ja kann man das selbst reparieren da ich eigentlich nicht ewig auf eine neue oder reparierte warten will? Habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgesucht falls das Thema schonmal aufkam. Schonmal im voraus danke für Antworten


Das ist nicht normal. Bei der Rockshox steht ne Entlüftung an. Macht kein Spaß und ist aufwendig. 
Ich hab mir die absenkbare Sattelstütze von BikeYoke gekauft. Da brauchst nur nen Torx Schlüssel zum Entlüften 😉


----------



## Relyew (27. November 2020)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen sehr ähnlichen Riss. Ist anstandslos von Canyon getauscht worden, hat halt 2 Monate gedauert (inkl. Weihnachten und Hacker-Angriff auf Canyon).
> Anhang anzeigen 1074776
> 
> Bei Entdeckung des Risses war das Sommergeschäft voll in Gange. Daher habe ich ihn beobachtet und regelmäßig gemessen (ähnlich wie du kann ich mir keine Belastungssituation verstellen wo die Stelle extrem belastet wird). Er ist über die ganze Zeit (trotz Sprünge &Co) nicht gewachsen.... Im November habe ich es dann eingeschickt und im Januar zurück bekommen...
> Damit will ich dir auf keinen Fall raten es genauso zu machen und weiter mit zu fahren, sondern es soll nur meine Erfahrung darstellen...


Hallo zusammen,

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht - hatte einen sehr ähnlichen Fall.

Habe bei meinem Spectral AL 6.0 (2019) ebenfalls einen Riss am Steuerrohr festgestellt und das Rad zur Jahresinspektion bei Canyon abgegeben und vor Ort natürlich explizit auf diese Stelle hingewiesen. Der Rahmen wurde auf Garantie vollständig von Canyon ausgetauscht - gleiche Farbe (infra raw).

Der gesamte Rahmentausch hat insgesamt ca. 3 Wochen gedauert - bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Hier noch ein Bild vom Steuerrohr, dass dem von @BigBadaBoom sehr ähnlich ist:


----------



## Soulslide (2. Dezember 2020)

Moin Leute,
habe mal eine kurze Frage zur Bereifung. Hat jemand schon mal den Maxxis Minion DHF aufs Hinterad gezogen. Wollte mir vorne gerne den DHR II draufpacken und den DHF hinten runter fahren und später evtl. dann auch den DHR II drauf machen. Frage ist jetzt  ob der DHF für hinten gerade im Winter geeignet ist. Fahre seit beginn den Rekon und war eigentlich immer zufrieden. Denke mir dabei, das der DHF hinten eigentlich mehr Grip haben sollte als der Rekon. Da ich Tubeless fahre will ich nicht ständig die Reifen wechseln. Also denke den DHF nach 3 Monaten zu entsorgen, da er dann hinten durch ist.
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch den DHF ja hinten schon einmal ausprobiert und kann mir seine Erfahrung damit mitteilen.

Danke und Gruß
Soul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eichi88 (14. Dezember 2020)

*Hallo ,
ich habe eine Frage.
ich fahre ein 2018 Spectral. Ist schon mein 2ter Rahmen.
Jetzt würde ich gerne meinen Dämpfer tauschen.
Bin am überlegen ob ich einen Coil Dämpfer verbauen soll oder doch einen normalen Luftdämpfer.
Hat einer von euch einen Coil im 2018 Spectral verbaut . Danke für die Antworten ..

Bleibt alle gesund! Ride ON*


----------



## Jimmy92 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe eine sehr ähnliche Frage wie Eichi88. Auch ich fahre ein 2018 Spectral AL 6.0 Rahmengröße L. Ich möchte einen neuen Dämpfer (Super Deluxe Ultimate 230x65) in den Rahmen einbauen. Ich war letzte Woche bei Canyon bezüglich der Dämpferbuchsen, da kam nur "am besten die vom alten Dämpfer nehmen". Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Buchsen im alten Dämpfer nicht ausgebaut bekomme. Die Buchsen vom alten Dämpfer sind folgende: EP0892-01 10x15mm. 

Weiß jemand ob ich auch die Buchsen von Rockshox nehmen kann 10x15mm? 

Viele Grüße, Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy92 (14. Dezember 2020)

Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich habe eine sehr ähnliche Frage wie Eichi88. Auch ich fahre ein 2018 Spectral AL 6.0 Rahmengröße L. Ich möchte einen neuen Dämpfer (Super Deluxe Ultimate 230x65) in den Rahmen einbauen. Ich war letzte Woche bei Canyon bezüglich der Dämpferbuchsen, da kam nur "am besten die vom alten Dämpfer nehmen". Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Buchsen im alten Dämpfer nicht ausgebaut bekomme. Die Buchsen vom alten Dämpfer sind folgende: EP0892-01 10x15mm.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob ich auch die Buchsen von Rockshox nehmen kann 10x15mm?
> ...











						RockShox Einbaubuchsen für Federbeine 10 mm, metrisch für Deluxe / Super Deluxe
					

Metrische Einbaubuchsen für die Montage von RockShox Dämpfern mit Ø 10 mm. Kompatibilität:DeluxeSuper DeluxeHerstellernummern:15 mm:00.4118.159.01420 mm:00.4118.159.01525 mm:00.4118.159.01630 mm:00.4118.159.01735 mm:00.4118.159.01840 mm:00.411




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Soulslide (14. Dezember 2020)

Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich habe eine sehr ähnliche Frage wie Eichi88. Auch ich fahre ein 2018 Spectral AL 6.0 Rahmengröße L. Ich möchte einen neuen Dämpfer (Super Deluxe Ultimate 230x65) in den Rahmen einbauen. Ich war letzte Woche bei Canyon bezüglich der Dämpferbuchsen, da kam nur "am besten die vom alten Dämpfer nehmen". Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Buchsen im alten Dämpfer nicht ausgebaut bekomme. Die Buchsen vom alten Dämpfer sind folgende: EP0892-01 10x15mm.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob ich auch die Buchsen von Rockshox nehmen kann 10x15mm?
> ...


 Ruf mal bei Huber Buchen an,  der kann dir welche machen.  Ist sehr kompetent.  Du solltest evtl. auch das passende Werkzeug bei ihm mitbestellen.
Google mal nach Huber Buchsen.
Dort einfach die Telefonnummer wählen und den Rest mit ihm besprechen.


----------



## Eichi88 (14. Dezember 2020)

Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich habe eine sehr ähnliche Frage wie Eichi88. Auch ich fahre ein 2018 Spectral AL 6.0 Rahmengröße L. Ich möchte einen neuen Dämpfer (Super Deluxe Ultimate 230x65) in den Rahmen einbauen. Ich war letzte Woche bei Canyon bezüglich der Dämpferbuchsen, da kam nur "am besten die vom alten Dämpfer nehmen". Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Buchsen im alten Dämpfer nicht ausgebaut bekomme. Die Buchsen vom alten Dämpfer sind folgende: EP0892-01 10x15mm.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob ich auch die Buchsen von Rockshox nehmen kann 10x15mm?
> ...


Passt   das  von der  Länge  bzw  dem Hub  von  65mm ???


----------



## Jimmy92 (14. Dezember 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ruf mal bei Huber Buchen an,  der kann dir welche machen.  Ist sehr kompetent.  Du solltest evtl. auch das passende Werkzeug bei ihm mitbestellen.
> Google mal nach Huber Buchsen.
> Dort einfach die Telefonnummer wählen und den Rest mit ihm besprechen.


Okay, die kennen sich auch bezüglich der verschiedenen Rahmen schon aus? Rufe ich morgen mal an, danke!


Eichi88 schrieb:


> Passt   das  von der  Länge  bzw  dem Hub  von  65mm ???


Laut Canyon schon. Die Rahmen aus 2019 sind baugleich und dort sind 230x65 verbaut. Konnte den Dämpfer bisher noch nicht einbauen da die Buchsen nicht passen

VG


----------



## Soulslide (14. Dezember 2020)

Eichi88 schrieb:


> Passt   das  von der  Länge  bzw  dem Hub  von  65mm ???


Hab meine 230x60 Dämpfer auf 65 getravelt, passt, da sich ja mir der Hub intern ändert, nicht die Gesamtlänge. 
Da das Rad ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,3 hat, kommst du mit dem 65 Hub auf 150mm Federweg.


----------



## Jimmy92 (14. Dezember 2020)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Was bei mir bzgl. Sensibilität am Hinterbau auch deutlich was geändert hat waren die Huber Bushings. Musste sogar die Zugstufe um 2 Raster langsamer stellen da scheinbar deutlich weniger Reibung an den Aufnahmen herrscht.
> Hat einer von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Anhang anzeigen 853076
> Anhang anzeigen 853078 Anhang anzeigen 853079 Anhang anzeigen 853080 Anhang anzeigen 853081 Anhang anzeigen 853082 Anhang anzeigen 853083 Anhang anzeigen 853084
> ...


Der Beitrag von damals trifft es sehr gut.


----------



## Jimmy92 (14. Dezember 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hab meine 230x60 Dämpfer auf 65 getravelt, passt, da sich ja mir der Hub intern ändert, nicht die Gesamtlänge.
> Da das Rad ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,3 hat, kommst du mit dem 65 Hub auf 150mm Federweg.


Du hast dementsprechend die Buchsen auch von Huber Buchsen? Bist du zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (14. Dezember 2020)

Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Du hast dementsprechend die Buchsen auch von Huber Buchsen? Bist





Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Du hast dementsprechend die Buchsen auch von Huber Buchsen? Bist du zufrieden?


Ja alles bestens


----------



## Jimmy92 (14. Dezember 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ja alles bestens


Könntest du mir bitte die Daten der Buchsen durchgeben? Das wäre super nett


----------



## Phistol (14. Dezember 2020)

Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich habe eine sehr ähnliche Frage wie Eichi88. Auch ich fahre ein 2018 Spectral AL 6.0 Rahmengröße L. Ich möchte einen neuen Dämpfer (Super Deluxe Ultimate 230x65) in den Rahmen einbauen. Ich war letzte Woche bei Canyon bezüglich der Dämpferbuchsen, da kam nur "am besten die vom alten Dämpfer nehmen". Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Buchsen im alten Dämpfer nicht ausgebaut bekomme. Die Buchsen vom alten Dämpfer sind folgende: EP0892-01 10x15mm.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob ich auch die Buchsen von Rockshox nehmen kann 10x15mm?
> ...


Auf jeden Fall Huber Buchsen nehmen. Kann ich nur empfehlen!
Mich würd interessieren welchen Tune dein neuer Super Deluxe hat. Und wenn du ihn eingebaut und probegefahren hast, auch dein Fahrbericht.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Dezember 2020)

Huber +1


----------



## Soulslide (15. Dezember 2020)

Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir bitte die Daten der Buchsen durchgeben? Das wäre super nett


Ruf ihn an und sag wad für ein Dämpfer du hast, dann weiß er schon Bescheid.  Ich müsste jetzt zu lange suchen


----------



## CoilRocks (15. Dezember 2020)

Einen Tausch des Dämpfers finde ich sehr mutig. Woher kennt Ihr den genauen Tune des Dämpfers, der zum Rahmen passt und wie bekommt man einen entsprechend angestimmten neuen Dämpfer?

Ist ja nicht vergleichbar mit einem Tausch der Gabel, die nur ein Standardteil ist aber der Dämpfer muss doch immer an den Rahmen angepasst sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilRocks (15. Dezember 2020)

Habe gerade nach ca. 1,5 Jahren Nutzung beim CF 9.0 Pro (RS Deluxe) den kleinen Dämpferservice (50 Stunden) gemacht und zwei Volumenspacer hinzugefügt. Wow, was für ein Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten!


----------



## yukon100 (15. Dezember 2020)

Moin, ich stehe auch vor dem Problem mit den Daten der Dämpferbuchsen. 
Bekomme nächste Woche im Austausch einen neuen 2020 Spectral CF 27,5 Rahmen (mein alter von 2015 war defekt) und habe bereits einen Rockshox Dämpfer (230/65) besorgt. 
Wenn ich das so richtig interpretiere müsste oben sowie unten die Breite 15mm / Bolzen 10mm richtig sein. 
Wäre schön wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte.

Danke und Gruß
Guido


----------



## Phistol (15. Dezember 2020)

yukon100 schrieb:


> Moin, ich stehe auch vor dem Problem mit den Daten der Dämpferbuchsen.
> Bekomme nächste Woche im Austausch einen neuen 2020 Spectral CF 27,5 Rahmen (mein alter von 2015 war defekt) und habe bereits einen Rockshox Dämpfer (230/65) besorgt.
> Wenn ich das so richtig interpretiere müsste oben sowie unten die Breite 15mm / Bolzen 10mm richtig sein.
> Wäre schön wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte.
> ...


Habe vor einem Monat bestellt. Hat alles gepasst. Meine Bestellung ist im Anhang!


----------



## yukon100 (15. Dezember 2020)

*Super, danke.
Werde direkt bestellen👌*


----------



## Eichi88 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe  bei Canyon   nachgefragt  bezüglich  einem  anderen  Dämpfer.  Sie sagen   das ich bei der Länge  bleiben sollte  von 230×60 mm .
Alles andere   würde  nicht  gehen ....


----------



## Phistol (15. Dezember 2020)

Eichi88 schrieb:


> Ich habe  bei Canyon   nachgefragt  bezüglich  einem  anderen  Dämpfer.  Sie sagen   das ich bei der Länge  bleiben sollte  von 230×60 mm .
> Alles andere   würde  nicht  gehen ....


Das sagen die immer. Geht aber! Im 2019 er ist der 65 mm verbaut und der Rahmen hat sich nicht geändert.


----------



## Eichi88 (15. Dezember 2020)

Phistol schrieb:


> Das sagen die immer. Geht aber! Im 2019 er ist der 65 mm verbaut und der Rahmen hat sich nicht geändert.


Okay  super    danke dir.


----------



## Jimmy92 (15. Dezember 2020)

yukon100 schrieb:


> Moin, ich stehe auch vor dem Problem mit den Daten der Dämpferbuchsen.
> Bekomme nächste Woche im Austausch einen neuen 2020 Spectral CF 27,5 Rahmen (mein alter von 2015 war defekt) und habe bereits einen Rockshox Dämpfer (230/65) besorgt.
> Wenn ich das so richtig interpretiere müsste oben sowie unten die Breite 15mm / Bolzen 10mm richtig sein.
> Wäre schön wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte.
> ...


Hi habe heute nochmal mit Canyon bezüglich der Rahmen gesprochen. 2018 2019 sind baugleich. 2020 al Rahmen sind auch identisch. 2020 CF Rahmen sind minimal unterschiedlich. 2018 Rahmen können dementsprechend 230x65 Dämpfer eingebaut werden. Canyon gibt dafür natürlich kein Go, damals nicht geprüft und die möchten natürlich Geld verdienen ;-). Kann nur sein dass die damals verbauten Mantel (2,6 Zoll) zu groß sind. Das prüfe ich die Tage noch.
Bezüglich des Dämpfer tunes melde ich mich auch nochmal.
VG


----------



## Soulslide (22. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Leute, 
mir ist heute nach der letzten Tour (etwas schlammig, also nicht über den Zustand meines Bikes auf den Fotos meckern) etwas blödes aufgefallen. Ich bin froh das ich es noch rechtzeitig gesehen habe, da ich nach einigen Posts hier im Chat häufiger danach schaue. Es handelt sich um die Schraube am Hauptlager. Also alle nochmal schön nachsehen ob noch alles fest sitz. Ich hatte es auch wieder vergessen, und nur durch die leichte Völbung an der Kappe festgestellt. 

Sieht dann in etwa so aus. Man kann sehr schön erkennen das die Kappe leicht absteht.





HIer sieht man, dass das Lager lose ist.




Die Lagerschraube sah etwa so aus:




Bitte vor dem einschrauben gründlich reinigen und entfetten, dann etwas blaues Loctite 243 "mittelfest" blau auf das Geweinde geben und wieder einschrauben. Den Flusen habe ich vorher entfernt falls jemand wieder meckert und etwas Lagerfett auf die glatte Fläche gegeben. Lager von aussen auch nochmal gut fetten, hilft gegen Wassereinlass.




So das wars von mir. Wollte euch eignetlich nur kurz erinnern mal wieder nach der Schraube zu sehen.
Die hat sich bei meinem alten Rahmen von 2018 nie gelöst, hier beim dem 2020 (Ersatzrahmen) hatte ich zwar zu beginn das Drehmoment geprüft, hat sich aber anscheinend dennoch gelöst.

Egal, ich wünsche euch besinnliche und sturzfreie Feiertage sowie einen Guten Rutsch und Start ins Neue Jahr.
Liebe Grüße
Soul


----------



## filiale (22. Dezember 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> mir ist heute nach der letzten Tour (etwas schlammig, also nicht über den Zustand meines Bikes auf den Fotos meckern) etwas blödes aufgefallen. Ich bin froh das ich es noch rechtzeitig gesehen habe, da ich nach einigen Posts hier im Chat häufiger danach schaue. Es handelt sich um die Schraube am Hauptlager. Also alle nochmal schön nachsehen ob noch alles fest sitz. Ich hatte es auch wieder vergessen, und nur durch die leichte Völbung an der Kappe festgestellt.
> 
> Sieht dann in etwa so aus. Man kann sehr schön erkennen das die Kappe leicht absteht.
> ...



Hast Du das Gewinde im Rahmen auch gereinigt ? Wenn ja, wie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (22. Dezember 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du das Gewinde im Rahmen auch gereinigt ? Wenn ja, wie ?


Bin vorsichtig mit einem Lappen rein und anschließend vorsichtig mit Drucker ausgeblasen.  War aber auch nicht so verdreckt.  Hoffe es hält jetzt.


----------



## filiale (22. Dezember 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Bin vorsichtig mit einem Lappen rein und anschließend vorsichtig mit Drucker ausgeblasen.  War aber auch nicht so verdreckt.  Hoffe es hält jetzt.



Wäre gut gewesen dass mit z.B. Bremsenreiniger fettfrei zu bekommen. So hält der Schraubenkleber eventuell nicht richtig. Dann drücken wir mal die Daumen.


----------



## Soulslide (22. Dezember 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Wäre gut gewesen dass mit z.B. Bremsenreiniger fettfrei zu bekommen. So hält der Schraubenkleber eventuell nicht richtig. Dann drücken wir mal die Daumen.


Ich weiss, aber ich glaube nicht. Das das Gewinde grossartig fettig war. Daher hoffe ich das es hält.  werde es jetzt aber alle paar Wochen in Auge behalten,  dass ist eswas ich eigentlich den andren auch sagen wollte,  da man sich nicht wirklich davor schützen kann.


----------



## Eichi88 (22. Dezember 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich weiss, aber ich glaube nicht. Das das Gewinde grossartig fettig war. Daher hoffe ich das es hält.  werde es jetzt aber alle paar Wochen in Auge behalten,  dass ist eswas ich eigentlich den andren auch sagen wollte,  da man sich nicht wirklich davor schützen kann.


Ich musste   gestern auch festellen   das alle  Schrauben  bei mir   am Rad Lose  waren..
Ich werde jetzt  auch nach jeder Tour die  Schrauben  kontrollieren.


----------



## Eichi88 (22. Dezember 2020)

Eichi88 schrieb:


> Ich musste   gestern auch festellen   das alle  Schrauben  bei mir   am Rad Lose  waren..
> Ich werde jetzt  auch nach jeder Tour die  Schrauben  kontrollieren.


----------



## Tbuschi (23. Dezember 2020)

Eichi88 schrieb:


> Ich musste   gestern auch festellen   das alle  Schrauben  bei mir   am Rad Lose  waren..
> Ich werde jetzt  auch nach jeder Tour die  Schrauben  kontrollieren.


Wie @Soulslide kann ich es auch nur empfehlen die Schrauben öfters zu kontrollieren und dann mit Schraubensicherung zu festigen, bisher bei mir ganz gut und lässt mich paar Touren hinter einander durchführen ohne immer zu prüfen. 
Habe nach einem Werkstattaufenthalt immer alle Schrauben raus und gesäubert, gefettet und mit Schraubensicherung reingedreht.

Euch allen auch eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Viel Gesundheit und auf schönere Zeiten in 2021...


----------



## sunabsolute (23. Dezember 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Also alle nochmal schön nachsehen ob noch alles fest sitz.


Bei mir war das, als mein CFR neu war,  auch mal. Ich hab daraufhin festgestellt dass das Lager sich auch etwas schwer drehen lässt. Die Schwinge war regelrecht mechanisch gedämpft. Das ist meines Erachtens die Vorraussetzung das sich das Gewinde löst und die Schrauben locker werden. Es schraubt sich dann beim ausfedern sozusagen auf... Die Lager an sich waren in Ordnung. Ich hab alles zerlegt neu eingepresst und ohne Schraubensicherung wieder zusammengebaut. Irgendwie waren die Lager anfangs wohl nicht richtig eingepresst oder verkantet gewesen. Nach 1 jahr und ca 2000 km ist es nicht wieder vorgekommen.


----------



## Soulslide (23. Dezember 2020)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> Irgendwie waren die Lager anfangs wohl nicht richtig eingepresst oder verkantet gewesen. Nach 1 jahr und ca 2000 km ist es nicht wieder vorgekommen.


Das könnte der Grund sein wieso es bei einigten passiert und bei anderen nicht.  Bei meinem ersten Rahmen war das auch nicht der Fall. 
Werde das mal bei mir überprüfen wenn ich wieder dran muss.


----------



## Phase118 (27. Dezember 2020)

Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Hi habe heute nochmal mit Canyon bezüglich der Rahmen gesprochen. 2018 2019 sind baugleich. 2020 al Rahmen sind auch identisch. 2020 CF Rahmen sind minimal unterschiedlich. 2018 Rahmen können dementsprechend 230x65 Dämpfer eingebaut werden. Canyon gibt dafür natürlich kein Go, damals nicht geprüft und die möchten natürlich Geld verdienen ;-). Kann nur sein dass die damals verbauten Mantel (2,6 Zoll) zu groß sind. Das prüfe ich die Tage noch.
> Bezüglich des Dämpfer tunes melde ich mich auch nochmal.
> VG


Servus, wollte meinen Rockshox Dämpfer (2018 Al Spectral) auch auf 65mm also von 140 auf 150Federweg vergrößern. Hier steht man muss den einen Ring zerstören und das andere verstehe ich nicht. Kenn mich noch nicht so aus...Gibts irgendwo ne detaillierte Beschreibung? Das Gabelupgrade von 150 auf 160 debonair ist ja tausendfach auf youtube zu finden  Danke euch und guten Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2410 (27. Dezember 2020)

Phase118 schrieb:


> Servus, wollte meinen Rockshox Dämpfer (2018 Al Spectral) auch auf 65mm also von 140 auf 150Federweg vergrößern. Hier steht man muss den einen Ring zerstören und das andere verstehe ich nicht. Kenn mich noch nicht so aus...Gibts irgendwo ne detaillierte Beschreibung? Das Gabelupgrade von 150 auf 160 debonair ist ja tausendfach auf youtube zu finden  Danke euch und guten Rutsch!


Hi, ich habe auch vor, mein 2018er Spectral hinten auf 150mm zu traveln, dementsprechend habe ich mich etwas mit der Materie befasst Es müsste folgendermaßen funktionieren:
1.) Wie schon erwähnt muss der Blaue 5mm Spacer weg.
2.) Die Einführtiefe des IFP muss von 69,3mm auf 73,5mm geändert werden (Service Anleitung RockShox Deluxe S.42)
Das geht allerdings nur, wenn der Dämpferkörper des Deluxe mit 60mm Hub dieselbe Länge wie der des Dämpfers mit 65mm Hub hat. Soweit ich weiß stellt RockShox aber nur ein paar Hubvarianten her und der Rest wird getravelt. Somit ist ist der Dämpferkörper mit 60mm nur ein 65er mit Spacer.

Das ganze macht man im Idealfall einfach beim großen Service, bis auf das Entfernen des blauen Spacers ist das kein Mehraufwand.

Der große Service steht bei mir aber erst im Frühjahr an, daher werde ich erst dann sagen können, ob alles gut funktioniert hat.

Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege oder meine Annahmen bestätigen könnt! Ich bin kein Fahrwerksprofi sondern einfach nur technisch interessiert und habe dazu noch Spaß am schrauben.


----------



## Phistol (27. Dezember 2020)

tobi2410 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe auch vor, mein 2018er Spectral hinten auf 150mm zu traveln, dementsprechend habe ich mich etwas mit der Materie befasst Es müsste folgendermaßen funktionieren:
> 1.) Wie schon erwähnt muss der Blaue 5mm Spacer weg.
> 2.) Die Einführtiefe des IFP muss von 69,3mm auf 73,5mm geändert werden (Service Anleitung RockShox Deluxe S.42)
> Das geht allerdings nur, wenn der Dämpferkörper des Deluxe mit 60mm Hub dieselbe Länge wie der des Dämpfers mit 65mm Hub hat. Dazu habe ich allerdings keine verlässliche Quelle gefunden, müsste aber der Fall sein. Soweit ich weiß ist stellt RockShox nämlich nur ein paar Hubvarianten her und der Rest wird getravelt.
> ...


Ja ich habe das gerade im Rahmen des großen Service machen lassen. Ist kein Problem und geht ohne Mehraufwand/Mehrkosten. Wenn der Service erst im Frühjahr ansteht, wart halt noch so lang!


----------



## Soulslide (27. Dezember 2020)

tobi2410 schrieb:


> Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege oder meine Annahmen bestätigen könnt! Ich bin kein Fahrwerksprofi sondern einfach nur technisch interessiert und habe dazu noch Spaß am schrauben.


Alles bestens erklärt. Ich habe das bei meimen Dämpfer selber gemacht.
Man benötigt aber entweder das Tool um den IFP auf die gewünschte Tiefe von 73,5 mm zu schieben oder man baut sich selber eins (Gewindestande mit Mutter und großer U-Scheibe, einfach auf 73,5mm einstellen) und vorsichtig den IFP einschieben. Außerdem benötist du den Luftadapter um den Dämpfer auf 24 bar aufzupumpen (Größere Gabelpumpe erforderlich) Die Pumpe, welche beim Rad mit dabei war geht auch, habe ich auch benutzt.
Das ganze ist etwas Tricky, wenn man es selber macht, bei mir hat aber alles wunderbar geklappt.
Dennnoch vorsicht walten lassen und sich die Anleitung gut durchlesen, vor allem Luft aus der Dämpferkammer lassen bevor du sie öffnest. Ich meine nicht die Luftkammer, die solltest du auch vorher druckfrei machen.
Du benötigst auch das RockShox 7 WT-Federungsöl.
Also, du must nicht nur die 50h Wartung machen sondern auch die 200h.
Ab Seite 28 beginnt der Prozess wie du an den IFP ran kommst. Bitte auch die vorherigen Seiten beachten.
Den Ring (meistens blau) nicht zerstören, da du sowieso den Dämpfer komplett zerlegen musst, kannst du den Ring beim auseinander bauen einfach abziehen. (ca. Seite 32.)
Ich habe meine Dichtungen und die Kugel NICHT erneuert, war alles noch Top, habe alles nur gründlich gereinigt und neu eingefettet. (RockShox Dynamic-Dichtungsfett)
Im Anhang die Anleitung, welche du aber auch bei RockShock bzw. SRAM finden solltest.
Gruß
Soul


----------



## Phase118 (27. Dezember 2020)

Cool, danke für die kompetenten Antworten )!! 
Wenn das so ne große OP is, lass ich lieber die Finger von!


----------



## Soulslide (27. Dezember 2020)

Phase118 schrieb:


> Cool, danke für die kompetenten Antworten )!!
> Wenn das so ne große OP is, lass ich lieber die Finger von!


Schau dir das Service PDF an und wenn du es dir zutraust und das entsprechende Equipment hast versuch es.  Denke aber über eine Alternative nach, wenn du es nicht hinbekommst.


----------



## Soulslide (27. Dezember 2020)

Phase118 schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo ne detaillierte Beschreibung?


Wollte damals ein Video von meinem Umbau erstellen, war mir dann aber doch zu viel Arbeit. Denke aber das es dann viele selbst gemacht hätten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (27. Dezember 2020)

Da wir gerade beim Them sind, es gibt ein neues Upgrade für die Pike. Hier gibt es jetzt eine neue Luftfeder 2021. Wer schon die neue Debon Air Luftfeder hat (glaube ab 2019), braucht nur den Seal Head, gilt für 120mm bis 180mm für alle Lyrik /Pike /Yari /Revelation.
Wer noch den alten Luftshaft (von 2018) hat, der benötigt den gesamten Luftshaft. (Pike und Relevation)
oder diese für die Lyrik und Yari.
Wer sich einen komplett neuen Shaft zulegt, sollte überlegen nicht direkt den 160mm zunehmen. Passt auch in der alten Pike aus 2018 mit 150mm Federweg.
Gruß
Soul


----------



## Phase118 (28. Dezember 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Da wir gerade beim Them sind, es gibt ein neues Upgrade für die Pike. Hier gibt es jetzt eine neue Luftfeder 2021. Wer schon die neue Debon Air Luftfeder hat (glaube ab 2019), braucht nur den Seal Head, gilt für 120mm bis 180mm für alle Lyrik /Pike /Yari /Revelation.
> Wer noch den alten Luftshaft (von 2018) hat, der benötigt den gesamten Luftshaft. (Pike und Relevation)
> oder diese für die Lyrik und Yari.
> Wer sich einen komplett neuen Shaft zulegt, sollte überlegen nicht direkt den 160mm zunehmen. Passt auch in der alten Pike aus 2018 mit 150mm Federweg.
> ...


Genau dieses 2021 Upgrade werde ich morgen einbauen  Fühlt sich gut an, wenn man von 2018 direkt auf Stand2021 upgraden kann inkl.1cm mehr


----------



## Soulslide (28. Dezember 2020)

Phase118 schrieb:


> Genau dieses 2021 Upgrade werde ich morgen einbauen  Fühlt sich gut an, wenn man von 2018 direkt auf Stand2021 upgraden kann inkl.1cm mehr


Ich habe mir heute nur den Seal Haed bestellt da ich letztes Jahr schon den neuen Debon Air Sahft 160mm eingebaut habe. Ja ich denek auch das der eine cm mehr, mehr ausmacht und auch das Ansprechverhalten noch besser wird. Ausserdem soll das 0,5-1cm einsinken der Gabel nicht mehr auftreten, da die obere- und untere Luftkammer immer ausgeglichen sind. Aber durchsucht selber mal das Netz nach den Vorteilen und entscheidet selbst für euch. Ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr günstiges Upgrade.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Dezember 2020)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute nur den Seal Haed bestellt da ich letztes Jahr schon den neuen Debon Air Sahft 160mm eingebaut habe. Ja ich denek auch das der eine cm mehr, mehr ausmacht und auch das Ansprechverhalten noch besser wird. Ausserdem soll das 0,5-1cm einsinken der Gabel nicht mehr auftreten, da die obere- und untere Luftkammer immer ausgeglichen sind. Aber durchsucht selber mal das Netz nach den Vorteilen und entscheidet selbst für euch. Ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr günstiges Upgrade.


Das Upgrade is jetzt wirklich nicht mehr taufrisch...hab’s seit einigen Wochen auch drin. Is ok. Die Gabel steht etwas höher im Federweg, das angenehmste Feature is tatsächlich das der Druckausgleich zwischen Positiv,- und Negativkammer nicht mehr manuell durchgeführt werden muß.


----------



## Soulslide (31. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel ml ca. beim Service in den Charger 2 oder 2.1 eingefüllt wird. Ich habe 120ml daheim, in der Anleitung steht nur Bleed, aber wieviel Bleed ist weiß ich leider nicht.
_Jetzt bitte nicht schreiben was Bleed bedeutet, Danke. _
Daher meine Frage, falls es jemand schon gemacht hat, reicht 1 Flasche á 120ml aus oder bennötige ich eine zweite Flasche?
Danke und Gruß
Soul


----------



## sareyko (4. Januar 2021)

Servus. 
Da ich derzeit die Möglichkeit habe relativ günstig einen Super Deluxe RC3 zu schießen und dieser Tage sowieso mein 2018er Spectral Winter-servicen will, stehe ich vor der Entscheidung, ob ich das Teil einfach kaufe und ob das vermeintliche Upgrade überhaupt Sinn ergibt. 
Was mir am original verbauten Deluxe irgendwie subjektiv fehlt, ist am Anfang mehr Feinfühligkeit und am Ende mehr Progression. Die Frage ist, ob ich da mit Volumenspacern an die gewünschte Einstellung ran käme und vor allem, ob der Super Deluxe da überhaupt näher dran ist. 

Vielleicht hat diesen Tausch schonmal jemand vollzogen und kann berichten? 
Vielleicht macht ein Tausch überhaupt keinen Unterschied, weil das Piggyback einfach nur für längere und gröbere Abfahrten taugt und sonst keinen Mehrwert hat.


----------



## superwutze (4. Januar 2021)

sareyko schrieb:


> Servus.
> Da ich derzeit die Möglichkeit habe relativ günstig einen Super Deluxe RC3 zu schießen und dieser Tage sowieso mein 2018er Spectr...


Ich denke, das hängt sehr stark von Fahrstil und Körpergewicht ab. Mir hat bei der Federung das Feingefühl sehr gefehlt, ich wiege aber auch gerade mal 60kg bei 1,73m. Debonair 2, Megneg und Volumespacer haben das vorne und hinten definitiv lösen können. Und bei meinem Gewicht wird der Deluxe auch bei Alpenabfahrten nicht mal handwarm. Bei mir wäre ein Super Deluxe wohl eher überflüssig, gut gereinigte und geschmierte Lager wirken sich da stärker aus. Mit mehr Gewicht macht das natürlich viel mehr Sinn.

LG, Andy


----------



## sareyko (4. Januar 2021)

Liege bei 87 Kg. Meine Ausfahrten dauern in der Regel nicht länger als min 1h und max 4h, alles andere ist eine Ausnahme.
Das Problem mit der Feinfühligkeit hab ich eben auch, wirkt auf mich sehr einseitig und meist sogar zu hart, außer ich Stelle den SAG auf 35-40% - das ist aber ja keine Lösung und dann ist der Dämpfer auch sofort an seiner Grenze. 
Die Frage ist vielmehr, ob der Super Deluxe da von Haus aus feinfühliger ist oder ob es der selben Maßnahmen bedarf wie beim Deluxe und ich dann vorm selben Problem stehe. 

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller Megneg und Volume Spacer zu verbauen.


----------



## superwutze (4. Januar 2021)

sareyko schrieb:


> Liege bei 87 Kg. Meine Ausfahrten dauern in der Regel nicht länger als min 1h und max 4h, alles andere ist eine Ausnahme.
> Das Problem mit der Feinfühligkeit ...


Ohne dir etwas unterstellen zu wollen: wie gut ist denn der Dämpfer serviciert? Ein Tropfen Motoröl auf die Dichtung, warten, mehrmals gut durchfedern und den Rest abwischen wirkt im Ansprechverhalten Wunder. An deiner Stelle hätte ich zuerst mal sicher ein bis zwei Token drin. Wie warm wird denn der Dämpfer?
Meine Ausfahrten sind um 2,5 bis 3 Stunden mit etwa 1500-2000 Höhenmetern. Aber ich bin eher der Kletterer als der Runterbomber.
LG, Andy

P.S.: Ich hab meine Anregungen meistens aus der Damen EWS bezogen. Die Ladies wiegen oft mehr als ich und gehen definitiv härter mit ihren Rädern um. Die 2021er Debonair und Charger Upgrades hab ich nicht drin. Meine Pike RTC3 ist auf Debonair B1 aufgerüstet (und von 150mm auf 160mm getravelt), mein Deluxe RT3 ist auf 65mm raufgetravelt (war 60mm) und mit Megneg versehen. Den Deluxe hab ich beim Service traveln lassen, alles andere hab ich selbst gemacht, ist kinderleicht. Den Deluxe greife ich intern (Hochdruck) nicht an, weder bekomme ich den Druck rein, noch hab ich eine Stickstoffanlage.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Januar 2021)

sareyko schrieb:


> Liege bei 87 Kg. Meine Ausfahrten dauern in der Regel nicht länger als min 1h und max 4h, alles andere ist eine Ausnahme.
> Das Problem mit der Feinfühligkeit hab ich eben auch, wirkt auf mich sehr einseitig und meist sogar zu hart, außer ich Stelle den SAG auf 35-40% - das ist aber ja keine Lösung und dann ist der Dämpfer auch sofort an seiner Grenze.
> Die Frage ist vielmehr, ob der Super Deluxe da von Haus aus feinfühliger ist oder ob es der selben Maßnahmen bedarf wie beim Deluxe und ich dann vorm selben Problem stehe.
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller Megneg und Volume Spacer zu verbauen.


Megneg macht aus dem bescheidenen Deluxe oder Superdeluxe nen richtig guten Dämpfer und das zu nem echt guten Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (5. Januar 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Megneg macht aus dem bescheidenen Deluxe oder Superdeluxe nen richtig guten Dämpfer und das zu nem echt guten Preis.


Soll heißen, dass du eine an deinem Spectral dran hast? Oder kann mir jemand sagen od die Megneg ans Spectral paßt. 
Hatte heute erst realisiert was das eigentlich ist. Habe auch leichte Probleme mit meiner Deluxe. Habe sie auch auf 65mm getravelt. Soweit ich hier einige verstehe sollte ich doch erst einmal versuchen 1 oder 2 Token zu verbauen oder macht es mehr Sinn direkt die Megneg zu verbauen und ggf. noch 1 Token mit einzubauen.
Wiege ca.80-81kg und fahre einen Sag von ca. 28-30%. Bin bei einigen Sprüngen (keine Bikepark) aber schon fast am Limit des Dämpfers angekommen. Würde gerne etwas mehr Endkompression bekommen und gleichzeitig den Dämpfer noch etwas feinfühliger einzustellen. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr kurz eure Erfahrung mitteilen. Ich denke aber bevor ich die ca.80-85€ für ne Megneg ausgebe erst einmal nur die günstigen Token kaufen und testen werde.
Gruß
Soul


----------



## Soulslide (5. Januar 2021)

superwutze schrieb:


> Meine Pike RTC3 ist auf Debonair B1 aufgerüstet


Versuch demnächst mal die C1 kostet ja nur als Upgrade Seal Head ca. 23€.



superwutze schrieb:


> Den Deluxe greife ich intern (Hochdruck) nicht an, weder bekomme ich den Druck rein, noch hab ich eine Stickstoffanlage.


Ist auch nicht ganz so komplex. Habe es mit der normalen Gabelpumpe hinbekommen und auch nur normale Luft reingepumpt. Denke nicht das dort unbedingt Stickstoff rein muss. Aber besser so als wenn du sie nachher kaputt machst und dich ärgerst.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Soll heißen, dass du eine an deinem Spectral dran hast? Oder kann mir jemand sagen od die Megneg ans Spectral paßt.
> Hatte heute erst realisiert was das eigentlich ist. Habe auch leichte Probleme mit meiner Deluxe. Habe sie auch auf 65mm getravelt. Soweit ich hier einige verstehe sollte ich doch erst einmal versuchen 1 oder 2 Token zu verbauen oder macht es mehr Sinn direkt die Megneg zu verbauen und ggf. noch 1 Token mit einzubauen.
> Wiege ca.80-81kg und fahre einen Sag von ca. 28-30%. Bin bei einigen Sprüngen (keine Bikepark) aber schon fast am Limit des Dämpfers angekommen. Würde gerne etwas mehr Endkompression bekommen und gleichzeitig den Dämpfer noch etwas feinfühliger einzustellen.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr kurz eure Erfahrung mitteilen. Ich denke aber bevor ich die ca.80-85€ für ne Megneg ausgebe erst einmal nur die günstigen Token kaufen und testen werde.
> ...


Token sind je nach Rahmengröße eh schon drin. Bei mir waren’s im L Rahmen drei. 
Damit änderst du auch nur die Progression. Die Megneg geht nen anderen Weg. Durch das drastisch höhere Volumen der Negativkammer spricht der Dämpfer deutlich feinfühliger an, steht aber auch besser im Federweg und durch den höheren Druck, ca. 50psi, zu deinem Setup vor Megneg erhöht sich auch die Progression ohne das der Dämpfer sich holzig anfühlt. 
Das einzige Manko is das du den Dämpfer wohl einige Male umbauen musst um das für dich passende Setup zu finden.


----------



## Soulslide (5. Januar 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Token sind je nach Rahmengröße eh schon drin. Bei mir waren’s im L Rahmen drei.


Redest du vom Dämpfertoken? Habe auch ein L und beim warten sowie traveln des Dämpfer habe ich bei mir keinen Token gesehen.  Werde jetzt aber nochmal nachschauen. 



Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Das einzige Manko is das du den Dämpfer wohl einige Male umbauen musst um das für dich passende Setup zu finden


Du meinst damit aber nicht den Tune der Dämpfung oder?  Ich denke eher die einzelnen Ringe, welche bei der Megneg dabei sind.  Aber das sollte ja nicht all zu viel Aufwand sein. 
Mit wievielten Token fährst du mit der Megneg,


----------



## Soulslide (5. Januar 2021)

Kann mir einer von euch kurz sagen wieviel Druck er in seiner Deluxe RT nicht RT3 in der Ölkartusche drin hat.  Laut Service manual von 2019 sollten bei der RT und RT3 24 bar ca. 350psi rein.
Jetzt in der neuen Anleitung von 2020 steht dort für die RT3 350psi und 2018er RL und RT 500 dpi. Das kann dich nicht sein.  Kann mir das jemand bestätigen. Fährt einer 500psi in der 2018 RT Deluxe.


----------



## CoilRocks (5. Januar 2021)

??? Verstehe weder die Frage noch die Drücke. Der Maximaldruck eines Deluxe liegt bei gut 300 psi, die individuelle Einstellung irgendwo (meist weit) darunter und ist von vielen persönlichen Faktoren abhängig...


----------



## Soulslide (5. Januar 2021)

Sorry aber du verstehst meine Frage wirklich nicht.  Ich Rede von dem Druck in der Kartusche,  nicht von dem Druck in der Luftkammer


----------



## Soulslide (5. Januar 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Das einzige Manko is das du den Dämpfer wohl einige Male umbauen musst um das für dich passende Setup zu finden.


Mit wie vielen Token fährst du und darf ich fragen was du wiegst.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Redest du vom Dämpfertoken? Habe auch ein L und beim warten sowie traveln des Dämpfer habe ich bei mir keinen Token gesehen.  Werde jetzt aber nochmal nachschauen.
> 
> 
> Du meinst damit aber nicht den Tune der Dämpfung oder?  Ich denke eher die einzelnen Ringe, welche bei der Megneg dabei sind.  Aber das sollte ja nicht all zu viel Aufwand sein.
> Mit wievielten Token fährst du mit der Megneg,


Servus, ja beim mir waren 3 rote Volumenspacer in der positiven Luftkammer.

Nee ich meine nicht den Tune. Aber die Anzahl der Bänder ändern dauert ja auch immer gut 10-15 Minuten. 
Das kann auf Dauer ja auch nervig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Mit wie vielen Token fährst du und darf ich fragen was du wiegst.


Du darfst

Ich hab jetzt noch einen Token drin und aktuell kein Band...ich werd aber wieder eins reinmachen. Gewicht liegt aktuell bei 84kg naggisch...inkl Plätzchen und dem üblichen Feiertagszeug


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch kurz sagen wieviel Druck er in seiner Deluxe RT nicht RT3 in der Ölkartusche drin hat.  Laut Service manual von 2019 sollten bei der RT und RT3 24 bar ca. 350psi rein.
> Jetzt in der neuen Anleitung von 2020 steht dort für die RT3 350psi und 2018er RL und RT 500 dpi. Das kann dich nicht sein.  Kann mir das jemand bestätigen. Fährt einer 500psi in der 2018 RT Deluxe.


Ich hab letztens einen Servce an einem Deluxe gemacht da wurde der IFP mit 350psi beaufschlagt. 
Baujahr war vermutlich 18/19...genau weiß ich’s nimmer.


----------



## Soulslide (5. Januar 2021)

Danke für deine Antworten.
Denke das ich mit 1 oder 2 Bänden anfange und mache dann direkt 1 Token rein.  Mit den 350 psi bin ich mit sich sicher,  aber ließ dir mal die neue 2020 Service Anleitung von der Deluxe durch.  Dort steht bei 2018 RT Modelle  500psi. Kamn ich mir kaum vorstellen. Ich denke wir haben doch die RT oder.  Ich habe mir offen oder zu alles Verstellmöglichkeit.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antworten.
> Denke das ich mit 1 oder 2 Bänden anfange und mache dann direkt 1 Token rein.  Mit den 350 psi bin ich mit sich sicher,  aber ließ dir mal die neue 2020 Service Anleitung von der Deluxe durch.  Dort steht bei 2018 RT Modelle  500psi. Kamn ich mir kaum vorstellen. Ich denke wir haben doch die RT oder.  Ich habe mir offen oder zu alles Verstellmöglichkeit.


Ich würde ohne Bänder anfangen um den maximalen Effekt der Megneg zu spüren und dann in die andere Richtung rantasten. 
500psi wäre wirklich ne Menge Holz.


----------



## Soulslide (6. Januar 2021)

Kann sein das ich mich mit der Anleitung vertan habe (500 psi), könnte für die Super Deluxe gewesen sein.  Werde gleich nochmal in Netz nachschauen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich mich mit der Anleitung vertan habe (500 psi), könnte für die Super Deluxe gewesen sein.  Werde gleich nochmal in Netz nachschauen.


Nee. Beim Superdeluxe sitzt der IFP ja im Piggy und bekommt 250psi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (6. Januar 2021)

Hab die Anleitung gefunden, schau mal bitte auf Seite 45 nach und sage mir wie du das verstehst.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Hab die Anleitung gefunden, schau mal bitte auf Seite 45 nach und sage mir wie du das verstehst.


Is doch soweit klar. Ab 2019 bekommen RL/RT 420psi statt vorher 500psi.


----------



## Soulslide (6. Januar 2021)

Ja schon, aber ich habe auch ein RT von 2018 und in der alten Anleitung stand noch wie bei dir auch 350 psi drin oder verwechsle ich da jetzt irgend etwas.


----------



## superwutze (6. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber ich habe auch ein RT von 2018 und in der alten Anleitung stand noch wie bei dir auch 350 psi drin oder verwechsle ich da jetzt irgend etwas.


Aus meinem Service manual von 2018:
RT3: Use a shock pump with the air valve adapter tool to pressurize the damper body to 350 psi.
RLR/RL/RT: Use a shock pump with the air valve adapter tool to pressurize the damper body to 500 psi.
R: Use a shock pump with the air valve adapter tool to pressurize the damper body to 250 psi.

LG, Andy


----------



## Soulslide (6. Januar 2021)

superwutze schrieb:


> Aus meinem Service manual von 2018:


Das müsste die Anleitung sein, welche ich hochgeladen habe (2018-2020) gen0000000006013_rev_b_2018-2020

In der Anleitung (2018-2019) gen0000000005710_rev_b_2018-2019 steht auf Seite 40 etwas anderes.

_RT3/RT: Pumpen Sie den Dämpfer mit einer Dämpferpumpe und dem
Luftventil-Adapter auf einen Druck von 24,1 bar auf.
RL: Pumpen Sie den Dämpfer mit einer Dämpferpumpe und dem
Luftventil-Adapter auf einen Druck von 34,5 bar auf.
R: Pumpen Sie den Dämpfer mit einer Dämpferpumpe und dem
Luftventil-Adapter auf einen Druck von 17,2 bar auf_.

Egal, ich pumpe beim nächsten mal einfach wieder  350psi rein, hat beim ersten mal auch geholfen.


----------



## superwutze (6. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Das müsste die Anleitung sein, welche ich hochgeladen habe (2018-2020) gen0000000006013_rev_b_2018-2020
> 
> In der Anleitung (2018-2019) gen0000000005710_rev_b_2018-2019 steht auf Seite 40 etwas anderes.
> ...


Bei mir steht in den Anleitungen gen0000000005313_rev_c_2018_deluxe_service_manual.pdf und gen0000000005708_rev_a_2018-2019_deluxe_service_manual.pdf jeweils der gleiche Text. Vielleicht hat sich da ja was beim Übersetzen eingeschlichen.


----------



## Soulslide (6. Januar 2021)

Kurze Info für diejeniegen, welche demnächst die Staubabsteifer an der Pike (35mm) wieder einpressen möchten. Wer nicht unbeding 18€ für das original Einpresswerkzeug ausgeben möchte, kann es erst einmal mit einem kurzen HT-Rohr DN40  ausprobieren. Die 15cm Variante  kostet ca. 60-70 cent. Man kann das Rohr unterhalb der Muffe (wo d=53mm ist siehe Foto 1) absägen. Hier ist der Innendurchmesser 40mm und Aussendurchmesser ca. 44-45mm (siehe Foto2-3). Passt genau über die Staubabstreifer. Die Simmeringe oder Federringe würde ich bei der Montage/Einpressung vorsichtig entfernen und nach dem Einbau wieder vorsichtig überstreifen.
Hoffe das es dem einen oder anderen hilft.


​


----------



## andi82 (7. Januar 2021)

Hi in die Runde,

kurze Frage an die Steuersatz Profis:

Ich habe heute meine Gabel an meinem CF 8.0 aus 2020 ausgebaut und musste diese an Fox schicken.
Dann hab ich mir mal die Lager / Situation im Steuerrohr angeschaut...

Also Fett war da nicht wirklich zu finden. Das untere Lager ging echt easy raus, und macht einen angegammelten Eindruck. Dreht aber noch "ok".

Wie bekomme ich denn das obere am besten raus?
Das sitzt eher fest. Kann ich mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubendreher hier etwas hebeln, oder sollte ich das tunlichst unterlassen wegen Carbon Rahmen usw. !?

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Tom33 (7. Januar 2021)

Am besten wäre ein Stück Rohr... mit dem kannst du das Lager mit leichten gleichmäßigen Schlägen austreiben. Hartholz würde auch gehen, aber in beiden Fällen nur mit leichten Hammerschlägen austreiben. Darauf achten, das das Lager nicht verkantet.


----------



## andi82 (7. Januar 2021)

Hi,
ich hab mal eben ein Bild gemacht. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob da überhaupt ne „Angriffsfläche“ von unten ist?!

Sieht eher nach ziemlich bündig aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yukon100 (7. Januar 2021)

Hi, wenn ich das Lager oben nicht einfach heraus bekomme, dann den Spreizring auf den Gabelschaft (Keil nach oben) und die Gabel von oben  (Falsch herum) in das Lager stecken (2-3cm reichen). Dann den Konus von oben in das Lager schieben und mit langsamen Kreisbewegungen an der Gabel versuchen das Lager zu lösen. Das Lager ist im Rahmen  nur gesteckt aber fast immer in der Alu Schale festgegammelt, wenn es mit Zuwenig Fett oder Paste montiert wurde.


----------



## filiale (7. Januar 2021)

andi82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mal eben ein Bild gemacht. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob da überhaupt ne „Angriffsfläche“ von unten ist?!
> 
> Sieht eher nach ziemlich bündig aus?



guck mal hier:  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-lux-2019-2020-2021.874522/page-147#post-17122225


----------



## Soulslide (7. Januar 2021)

Du könntest auch die blaue Dichtung vorsichtig mit einer Nadel lösen,  dass Lager säubern und neu fetten.  Anschließend die Dichtung wieder vorsichtig Eindrücken.  Ich würde Annett versuchten vorsichtig das Lager aus der Schale zu entfernen.  Spritz mal etwas WD40 zwischen Lager und Schale.  Versuche von unten vorsichtig nur das innere Metall vom Lager mit leichten Schlägen aus der Schale zu lösen. 
Ansonsten kaufe die ein komplett neues Lager mit Schale, hau das alte raus und press das neue rein.


----------



## andi82 (7. Januar 2021)

Danke für eure Tipps!

ich habe eben mal ein wenig WD40 aufgesprüht.
Würde gerne das komplette Lager entnehmen und so die Lagerschale ordentlich mit Bike Grease 2000 einfetten.
Dann sollten auch spätere Aktionen besser von der Hand gehen.
Wenn das nix hilft versuche ich mal das Austreiben von unten.

werde berichten 😉


----------



## Tom33 (7. Januar 2021)

Die alten Lager würde ich nicht wieder verwenden...


----------



## Jimmy92 (11. Januar 2021)

Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Hi habe heute nochmal mit Canyon bezüglich der Rahmen gesprochen. 2018 2019 sind baugleich. 2020 al Rahmen sind auch identisch. 2020 CF Rahmen sind minimal unterschiedlich. 2018 Rahmen können dementsprechend 230x65 Dämpfer eingebaut werden. Canyon gibt dafür natürlich kein Go, damals nicht geprüft und die möchten natürlich Geld verdienen ;-). Kann nur sein dass die damals verbauten Mantel (2,6 Zoll) zu groß sind. Das prüfe ich die Tage noch.
> Bezüglich des Dämpfer tunes melde ich mich auch nochmal.
> VG


Hallo zusammen, es hat etwas länger gedauert als erwartet, aber hier meine Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer- (230x60 auf 230x65) und Gabelumbau (150 auf 160) meines Spectral 2018 Al 6.0. 

Zunächst nochmal danke für den Tipp mit Hubers Buchsen. Ich habe mit Herrn Huber telefoniert und er konnte mir direkt ein paar Empfehlungen für Gleitlager und Buchsen geben. Das standard Werkzeug habe ich direkt mit bestellt.

Gleitlager Endurance 12,7 mm
Buchse 2-teilig 12,7mm (Reserve)
Einbautool Standard

Anschließend habe ich den neuen Dämpfer die neuen Gleitlager eingebaut (Bilder 1-5). Vor dem Umbau habe ich mit mehreren Canyon Mitarbeitern gesprochen wie es bezüglich Rahmengröße und passenden Dämpfertune ausschaut. Der Rahmen aus 2018 AL ist baugleich zu 2019 AL. Einen Dämpfer mit 230x65 passt in den Rahmen, alles kein Problem. Bild 6 und 7 zeigen den eingebauten Dämpfer und den Abstand von Mantel (2,6") zu Kettenstrebe bei komplett eingedämpften Tauchrohr. Den Abstand von Mantel zu Sitzrohr habe ich auch überprüft. Die erste Testfahrt war schon sehr gut, ich muss noch einiges an den settings anpassen, aber das ist tuning.

Zu der Anpassung der Gabel. Ich hatte schon das rockshox upgrade (https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...velation-a1-debon-air-upgrade-kit-2018-962033) im Sommer-Herbst auf 150mm gemacht. Da ich im Sommer deutlich mehr in Bike Parks fahren möchte, sollte jetzt der Umbau auf die 160mm geschehen. Hier kann ich die Anleitungen von Rockshox empfehlen, der Umbau ging super.


----------



## Tbuschi (12. Januar 2021)

Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, es hat etwas länger gedauert als erwartet, aber hier meine Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer- (230x60 auf 230x65) und Gabelumbau (150 auf 160) meines Spectral 2018 Al 6.0.
> 
> 
> Anschließend habe ich den neuen Dämpfer die neuen Gleitlager eingebaut (Bilder 1-5). Vor dem Umbau habe ich mit mehreren Canyon Mitarbeitern gesprochen wie es bezüglich Rahmengröße und passenden Dämpfertune ausschaut.



Welchen Tune hast Du denn beim neuen Dämpfer genommen?
Danke Dir.


----------



## Phistol (12. Januar 2021)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Welchen Tune hast Du denn beim neuen Dämpfer genommen?
> Danke Dir.


Das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Jimmy92 (12. Januar 2021)

Ich habe für Zug und Druckstufe M ausgewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (13. Januar 2021)

Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Ich habe für Zug und Druckstufe M ausgewählt.


Und wieviel Gewicht kommen dann auf die M-Stufen.
Danke.


----------



## Jimmy92 (13. Januar 2021)

Aktuell wiege ich 78kg mit allem. Das variiert aber auch gerne mal. Mit dem Standard tune von Canyon bin ich nie zufrieden gewesen, deswegen jetzt ein bisschen testen.


----------



## Phistol (13. Januar 2021)

Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Aktuell wiege ich 78kg mit allem. Das variiert aber auch gerne mal. Mit dem Standard tune von Canyon bin ich nie zufrieden gewesen, deswegen jetzt ein bisschen testen.


Wenn du etwas getestet hast, lass mal hören, ob du den M/M-Tune auf dich einstellen konntest. Wenn dann wahrscheinlich in den Randbereichen der Einstellung.


----------



## Jimmy92 (13. Januar 2021)

Phistol schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas getestet hast, lass mal hören, ob du den M/M-Tune auf dich einstellen konntest. Wenn dann wahrscheinlich in den Randbereichen der Einstellung.


Du meinst es könnte sein dass ich zu leicht für den Dämpfer bin?


----------



## Phistol (14. Januar 2021)

Jimmy92 schrieb:


> Du meinst es könnte sein dass ich zu leicht für den Dämpfer bin?


Könnte sein. Aber ich bin gespannt was du berichtest.


----------



## Tbuschi (15. Januar 2021)

Phistol schrieb:


> Könnte sein. Aber ich bin gespannt was du berichtest.


Wie ist denn der Tune zum Gewicht?
Also wie Kleidergrößen? 
S-leicht
M-mittel
L- schwer

Sorry hab da keinen Überblick und danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phistol (15. Januar 2021)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Tune zum Gewicht?
> Also wie Kleidergrößen?
> S-leicht
> M-mittel
> ...


Das Thema ist sehr Komplex und ist hier im Forum schon umfangreich diskutiert worden.
Wenn du’s genau wissen willst lies das mal durch.
Der Tune hat mit der Geometrie des Hinterbaus zu tun. 
High/Medium/Low... 
Geht mir eigentlich um dein Subjektives Feedback aus Interesse.
Also teste mal 😉✌️


----------



## Jimmy92 (17. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich konnte gestern meine erste Länger Fahrt machen. Testen konnte ich den neuen Dämpfer auf S1-S2+ Trails und einer kurzen Jumpline. 
Zum Testen habe ich zunächst den sag auf ca. 30% eingestellt, den rebound und low sped compression des ultimate dämpfers erstmal in die Mittelstellung gebracht. Mir war schon bewusst, dass diese Einstellung zu träge sein wird, mir geht es aber darum alles zu testen. Bei längeren Wurzelteppichen ist der Dämpfer so deutlich zu träge. Wie schon hier richtig vermutet wurde, bin ich am Ende bei lsc und rebound bei dem vorletzten "Klick" raus gekommen. 
Ich möchte noch dazu sagen, dass ich auch gerne etwas weicher fahre, mancher mag es gerne etwas straffer. Ohne die LSC Einstellung des ultimate Dämpfers hätte ich jetzt vermutlich ein Problem, da der Compression Tune mit M nicht ganz passt. Im Vergleich zu meinem alten Dämpfer (RockShox Select RT 2018) ist der Federweg spürbar linearer geworden. Den high speed Bereich konnte ich bis jetzt nur leicht Testen. Bei Drops ca. 1,5 Metern war alles ok.
Meine Home-Trails sind auch nicht lang genug um das Verhalten bei Hitzeentwicklung testen zu können, zumal es gerade auch zu kalt dafür ist. Der Piggy wird also erst beim Besuch der ersten Bike Parks getestet.
Mit meinen aktuellen 78Kg und den 30% Sag, waren die 65mm Dämpferhub bei der Tour ausgeschöpft. Da die Wetterlage gerade nicht jede Geschwindigkeit und jede Strecke zulässt kann ich noch kein Gesamtfazit abgeben, der erste Eindruck ist aber super. 
ps die Huber Buchsen sind der Hammer! Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Lupinsche (17. Januar 2021)

andi82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mal eben ein Bild gemacht. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob da überhaupt ne „Angriffsfläche“ von unten ist?!
> 
> Sieht eher nach ziemlich bündig aus?


Sehen nicht gut aus, würde ich wechseln. Beschreibung siehe 
Beitrag im Thema 'Canyon Sender Al 2019 Lenkkopflager sitzt fest'
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-sender-al-2019-lenkkopflager-sitzt-fest.926755/post-16820243


----------



## andi82 (19. Januar 2021)

Hi,

hab beide Lager mittlerweile getauscht.
In der Tat saß das obere Lager extrem fest in der Plastikschale.
Hab diese von unten mit ner 1/2“ Verlängerung vorsichtig entfernt und die neuen schön mit Fett eingepackt.

Da wurde bei der Montage sichtlich gespart


----------



## Phase118 (26. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Was kostet denn so ein Service immer? Soweit ich weiß wechseln die immer die gesamte Kartusche aus, da man diese angeblich nicht warten kann / darf.
> Das ganze ist eigentlich nicht so schwer, wenn man weiß worauf man zu achten hat, speziell beim Zusammenbau. Wichtig beim erste mal ist das Ausbohren des Sicherungssplints an der Kartusche. Diesen benötigt man später nicht mehr. Wie bereits geschrieben, wenn ich meine das nächste mal zerlege werde ich es einmal aufzeichnen und etwas zusammenschneiden und anschließend posten oder einen YouTube Link einstellen. Kann aber noch etwas dauern. Habe mal wieder große Probleme mit meiner scheiß hinteren Guide R Bremse. Bekommen sie nie richtig entlüftet.


Servus, habe dein Video zur Levsi gesehn und meine auch zerlegt. Wie tief haste denn bohren müssen? Ich bekomme die Kartusche einfach nicht gedreht (Druck is natürlich abgelassen). Im Radladen hat der Mechaniker es grad auch nicht hinbekommen. Habe mit nem 2mm Bohrer inzwischen bestimmt schon zu tief gebohrt, aber es ging und ging nicht zu drehn die löchrige Kappe.


----------



## Soulslide (26. Januar 2021)

Eigentlich nur so tief wie das schwarzen Rohr dick ist. Womit versuchst du es los zu drehen. Eigentlich sollte es sich leicht lösen lassen.


----------



## Phase118 (26. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur so tief wie das schwarzen Rohr dick ist. Womit versuchst du es los zu drehen. Eigentlich sollte es sich leicht lösen lassen.


Mit dieser Innensprengringzange die man auch zum Lösen des Sicherungsrings bei der Federgabel benutzt. Heißt J11. Is minimal zu dünn aber greift schon gut. So ein Pech, hatte gedacht der Mechaniker öffnet mir das wenigstens entspannt.


----------



## Phase118 (26. Januar 2021)

Hatte erst zu wenig gebohrt. jetzt dreht es sich, aber habe das Gewinde etwas beschädigt und es will nich über die Stelle drehen. Naja so lernt man... Mal sehn, ob es die Kartusche extra gibt. Falls jemand da schon nen Link hat...


----------



## Soulslide (26. Januar 2021)

Phase118 schrieb:


> habe das Gewinde etwas beschädigt und es will nich über die Stelle drehen. Naja so lernt man... Mal sehn, ob es die Kartusch


Mit was für einem Bohrer hat du gebohrt? Sollte nicht mehr als 2mm eher 1,5mm sein.  Wenn du es jetzt drehen kannst dann sollte es doch doch lösen. Schick mal bitte ein Foto von der Beschädigung. 
Du kannst bei 11 Motors auch nur die Kartusche kaufen.  Dafür musst du aber auch dass Teil ausschrauben.


----------



## Biker234 (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

Habe jetzt schon im Internet geschaut und auch schon mit Canyon kommuniziert.

Und es soll wohl das Spectral 6.0 in l werden.

Die 27.5 Version hat doch nur neue Reifen, Sattel und Farben bekommen oder liege ich da falsch?

Gibt es schon welche die das jetzige 2021 Bike haben und mir ihre Erfahrungen nennen können?
Am besten welche mit 27.5.

Haben sonst welche Erfahrungen mit dem 2020 Modell?

Gibt es vielleicht auch Bikepark Erfahrungen?

Gewicht geht doch noch in Ordnung? Und Ausstattung ist für den Preis auch ganz solide oder?

Euch allen noch eine schöne Woche und bleibt gesund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phase118 (28. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Bohrer hat du gebohrt? Sollte nicht mehr als 2mm eher 1,5mm sein.  Wenn du es jetzt drehen kannst dann sollte es doch doch lösen. Schick mal bitte ein Foto von der Beschädigung.
> Du kannst bei 11 Motors auch nur die Kartusche kaufen.  Dafür musst du aber auch dass Teil ausschrauben.


Hey, danke dir! Bohrer war erst 1,5, danach 2er. Ich habs mit viel WD40 und nach und nach entgräten, der Metallsplitter dann doch noch gelöst bekommen. Die feine Art war das nicht, aber man lernt  Die löchrige Verschlusskappe ist halt schon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Denke sie würde einen Einbau nochmal überleben, aber gibt es die vielleicht als Ersatzteil? Danke für den tipp mit 11motors. Dieses teil scheint es allerdings nicht separat zu geben? Wenn ich schonmal beim Fragen bin: Meinst du ich kann auch Reverb hydraulic fluid in die Kartusche füllen, habe das noch vorrätig, kenne mich aber null mit Flüssigkeiten aus, würde sonst das 5WT Maxima kaufen, was hier im Forum empfohlen wird.


----------



## Soulslide (28. Januar 2021)

Du kannst nur die Kartusche komplett bei 11 Motors erwerben,  evtl. noch kleine Einzelteile.  Aber nicht den Verschlussring. Beim festziehen sollte der Verschluss nur soweit wieder aufgeschraubt werden, dass die möchtet im Ring und der schwarzen Hülle übereinstehen. Brei mir war es so,  dass Wehn ich den Ring komplett fest anziehe, die Funktion der Stütze nicht mehr ging.  Daher verstehe ich auch nicht wieso bei dir der Ringe so schwer ab ging.


----------



## Phase118 (28. Januar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Du kannst nur die Kartusche komplett bei 11 Motors erwerben,  evtl. noch kleine Einzelteile.  Aber nicht den Verschlussring. Beim festziehen sollte der Verschluss nur soweit wieder aufgeschraubt werden, dass die möchtet im Ring und der schwarzen Hülle übereinstehen. Brei mir war es so,  dass Wehn ich den Ring komplett fest anziehe, die Funktion der Stütze nicht mehr ging.  Daher verstehe ich auch nicht wieso bei dir der Ringe so schwer ab ging.


Ja das ist komisch. Habe wohl erst zu wenig gebohrt und dann nach und nach zu viel, sodass das Gewinde beschädigt wurde. Habe vorher versucht es zusammenzuschrauben und leider dreht die Kappe nach 2 Undrehungen nicht weiter. Da ist dann doch zu viel des Gewindes kaputt. Pech gehabt...


----------



## __Flo__ (29. Januar 2021)

Moin Leute, Ich habe für mich beschlossen das ich in Zukunft anfangen werde selbst zu schrauben. Nun brauche ich das passende Werkzeug dafür. Am wichtigsten ist für mich erstmal ein Drehmo. Da habe ich diesen hier gefunden: https://www.24mx.at/motocrosszubeho...entschlussel-proworks-38-5-60nm_pid-PIA-10699

Meint ihr der taugt was? Der Deckt eigentlich das meiste am Fahrrad von den Drehmomenten her ab also eine gute Wahl. Aber leider sehe ich keine +- % Angabe :/

Oder könnt ihr mir sonst einen empfehlen mit einer ähnlichen Reichweite von Drehmomenten? Sollte nicht zu teuer sein.


----------



## MyChaOS (29. Januar 2021)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Moin Leute, Ich habe für mich beschlossen das ich in Zukunft anfangen werde selbst zu schrauben. Nun brauche ich das passende Werkzeug dafür. Am wichtigsten ist für mich erstmal ein Drehmo. Da habe ich diesen hier gefunden: https://www.24mx.at/motocrosszubeho...entschlussel-proworks-38-5-60nm_pid-PIA-10699
> 
> Meint ihr der taugt was? Der Deckt eigentlich das meiste am Fahrrad von den Drehmomenten her ab also eine gute Wahl. Aber leider sehe ich keine +- % Angabe :/
> 
> Oder könnt ihr mir sonst einen empfehlen mit einer ähnlichen Reichweite von Drehmomenten? Sollte nicht zu teuer sein.


Nimm was bekanntes. Proxxon, hazet, Wera, und glaub der syntace sollte auch passen. Ja kostet evtl mehr aber die kommen sicher mit messprotokollen und gehen auch nächstes Jahr noch richtig.

Bei Werkzeug zu sparen macht imho wenig Sinn. Wennst einmal was kaputt nächst durch schlechtes Werkzeug hat sich das gute schon gelohnt und man hat
 gutes Werkzeug auch ziemlich ewig


----------



## __Flo__ (29. Januar 2021)

Dann denke ich an Proxxon is am günstigsten 
MC15 und MC60 sieht gut aus


----------



## MyChaOS (29. Januar 2021)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Dann denke ich an Proxxon is am günstigsten
> MC15 und MC60 sieht gut aus


Ja irgendwann beide, wenn's für'n Anfang nur einer sein soll der 15er, das deckt schon gut alles ab. Und ich zieh lieber ne 30 frei Schnauze an als was niedriges


----------



## __Flo__ (30. Januar 2021)

MyChaOS schrieb:


> Ja irgendwann beide, wenn's für'n Anfang nur einer sein soll der 15er, das deckt schon gut alles ab. Und ich zieh lieber ne 30 frei Schnauze an als was niedriges


ich glaube ich hol mir den MC60 da ich eh den kleinen von Canyon hab  Weiß zwar nicht wie genau der is aber aktuell hab ich nicht genug geld für beide


----------



## Birdy2017 (30. Januar 2021)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> ich glaube ich hol mir den MC60 da ich eh den kleinen von Canyon hab  Weiß zwar nicht wie genau der is aber aktuell hab ich nicht genug geld für beide


Hatte mir den von BC geholt (3min19sec), da war zumindest ein Zertifikat drinne, ich glaube der war plus minus 5% des Sollwertes. Bin bisher zufrieden, aber bei weniger als 4Nm muss man schon genau hin schauen, wann der Schlüssel auslöst.
Edit: hatte damals 40 oder 50 gezahlt, jetzt ist er aber bei 70. Ist der gleiche wie der "Rose Pro", der kostet dort 60.
Damit ist der auch kein Schnäppchen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Flo__ (30. Januar 2021)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> Hatte mir den von BC geholt (3min19sec), da war zumindest ein Zertifikat drinne, ich glaube der war plus minus 5% des Sollwertes. Bin bisher zufrieden, aber bei weniger als 4Nm muss man schon genau hin schauen, wann der Schlüssel auslöst.
> Edit: hatte damals 40 oder 50 gezahlt, jetzt ist er aber bei 70. Ist der gleiche wie der "Rose Pro", der kostet dort 60.
> Damit ist der auch kein Schnäppchen mehr.


Ich glaube es wird der mc60 werden aber danke. 


Eine Frage noch ich habe einen Canyon Iridium Dropper welcher nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und auch etwas kratzt wegen dem Dreck. Kann ich da beim Zusammenbau einfach motorex 2000 nehmen oder brauche ich da dieses sram Butter Zeug?


----------



## bfri (31. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte mir den hier von Wera damals in 2014 bestellt:





						Wera 05075393001 Serie 7000 Drehmomentschlüssel mit Umschaltknarre / für den Wechsel von Fahrrad- und Motorradreifen / Messbereich 1–25 Nm / 1/4 Zoll: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
					

Elektro- und Handwerkzeuge online - Wera 05075393001 Serie 7000 Drehmomentschlüssel mit Umschaltknarre / für den Wechsel von Fahrrad- und Motorradreifen / Messbereich 1–25 Nm / 1/4 Zoll. Wera 05075393001 Serie 7000 Drehmomentschlüssel mit Umschaltknarre / für den Wechsel von Fahrrad- und...



					www.amazon.de
				



Gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Liegt sehr gut in der Hand und lässt sich sehr gut einstellen und auch mit schwitzigen Händen bedienen. Wera ist aber auch nicht ganz billig. Ich hatte mir dann auch noch einen größeren für das Gröbere bzw. höhere Kräfte bestellt. Hatte zuerst einen billigen China Schlüssel gekauft, aber der taugt nichts. Liegt scheiße in der Hand, lässt sich schlecht einstellen und keine Ahnung, ob man den Werten vertrauen kann.


----------



## Lupinsche (31. Januar 2021)

Mich nervt der blaue Lockout Hebel am RS Deluxe Dämpfer, springt ständig in Lockout da der Widerstand / Einrasten sehr gering. Klebeband, ok...aber hat jemand nen besseren Tip um das zu korrigieren? Kann man da ran z.b mit kleinem Service?


----------



## __Flo__ (1. Februar 2021)

Kann ich die Bits aus dem Bithalter hier rausnehmen und dann mit einer 3/8" auf 1/4" adapter verwenden?





						Innensechskant Nüsse 1/4" Nuss Stecknuss Bits Bit Sechskant Set Schlüssel 2-10 mm: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
					

Elektro- und Handwerkzeuge online - Innensechskant Nüsse 1/4" Nuss Stecknuss Bits Bit Sechskant Set Schlüssel 2-10 mm. Innensechskant Nüsse 1/4" Nuss Stecknuss Bits Bit Sechskant Set Schlüssel 2-10 mm.



					www.amazon.de


----------



## MyChaOS (1. Februar 2021)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Kann ich die Bits aus dem Bithalter hier rausnehmen und dann mit einer 3/8" auf 1/4" adapter verwenden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch bei den Bits würd ich dir zu Qualität raten. In ner Facebook Gruppe Grad erst.wieder einer gewesen der sich n Bit bei 10-15nm abgerissen hat, schon plan mit dem Schraubenkopf


----------



## ulli! (8. Februar 2021)

Passt in den Spectral AL Rahmengröße S der Rockshox Super Deluxe? Oder kollidiert da was am Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilRocks (8. Februar 2021)

Sorry für die Gegenfrage: Warum bei Größe S auf Superdeluxe umsteigen? Bei leichten Fahrern bringt das doch eigentlich keine Vorteile zum Deluxe. Aber ok, S muss ja nicht immer gleich leicht sein.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Februar 2021)

Mir war nicht bewusst das man Dämpfer mit Piggyback erst ab Gewicht X oder Rahmengröße Y fahren darf🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## ulli! (9. Februar 2021)

Thema hat sich erübrigt. In Rahmegröße M passt er ja rein.

Wie sind derzeit die Erfahrungen zum M/M tune? Sonst finde ich keinen passenden Tune.


----------



## CoilRocks (9. Februar 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Mir war nicht bewusst das man Dämpfer mit Piggyback erst ab Gewicht X oder Rahmengröße Y fahren darf🤷🏼‍♂️


... „darf“ nicht aber es bringt halt bei Leichtgewichten nix.

Machen kann man hingegen viel und sei es nur der Optik wegen.

Und war es beim Spectral nicht im MJ 19 oder 20 so, dass alles ab Rahmengröße M mit Superdeluxe / Piggiback und darunter ohne verkauft wurde? Das hatten schon einen guten Grund.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Februar 2021)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> ... „darf“ nicht aber es bringt halt bei Leichtgewichten nix.
> 
> Machen kann man hingegen viel und sei es nur der Optik wegen.
> 
> Und war es beim Spectral nicht im MJ 19 oder 20 so, dass alles ab Rahmengröße M mit Superdeluxe / Piggiback und darunter ohne verkauft wurde? Das hatten schon einen guten Grund.


Das es nix bringt seh ich da nicht. 
Hub, Reibung etc is ja identisch. Also erhitzt sich das Öl in der Dämpfung auch identisch...egal ob der Fahrer 1,60 groß und 50kg wiegt oder 1,90 mit 100kg. 
Die einzige Variable ist die Stärke der Feder. 
Einziger Grund um einen Dämpfer ohne Piggy zu verbauen ist demnach der Platz im Rahmen.


----------



## Narfelchen (10. Februar 2021)

Nur mal so: Ich hab mir nen Dämpfer mit Piggyback eingebaut weil es ihn gebraucht mit 3 Wege Hebel gab. Hab mir damals gesagt, naja, das ist dann grad so ne halbe Stufe über "wegen Ästhetik" kaufen 
War aber positiv überrascht von der Performance und wie angenehm so eine Mittelstellung beim Dingen wie holziger Waldweg hochkriechen oder auch einfach nur auf Schotter ist. Bin mir sicher, durch anderen Tune oder irgend nem Teil einbauen hätte ich dasselbe vom alten haben können, aber so hatte ich null Stress und ja, es sieht einfach auch besser aus. In einer Welt mit oilslick-Look-Ketten und Carbon-Derailleur-Rädchen darf ich auch meinen Piggyback haben


----------



## Lupinsche (13. Februar 2021)

Ich mache gerade den Dämpfer Service bei meinem Spectral AL 6.0 2018 für den RockShox Deluxe. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das der Dämpfer ohne Kugellager „einfach“ mit 2 Schrauben und einem Gleitlager?! Im Rahmen verschraubt ist, siehe Bild. Die Schraubenbeschichtung ist stark abgerieben, siehe Bild. Ich werde versuchen bei Canyon neue zu bestellen. Wie werden diese Lager / Schrauben geschmiert beim Einbau? Einfach Fett auf die Gleitfläche in der Buchse oder ist das für diese Lagertypen kontraproduktiv? Danke für fachmännische Tips....


----------



## Soulslide (13. Februar 2021)

da wird nix geschmiert,  hole die lieber die Huber Buchsen. Suche mal hier in Chstverlauf nach Huber, dahin hat dudie nötigte Info dazu.


----------



## Lupinsche (13. Februar 2021)

Ja aber dann müsste ich das Lager aus dem Dämpfer auspressen. Darauf hab ich wenig Bock. Ging mir nur um fetten / nicht fetten. Wo ist das Problem wenn man die schraube / lager fettet? Abrieb durch anhaftenden Schmutz?


----------



## Lupinsche (13. Februar 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> da wird nix geschmiert,  hole die lieber die Huber Buchsen. Suche mal hier in Chstverlauf nach Huber, dahin hat dudie nötigte Info dazu.


Aber dann müsste ich die Buchse aus dem Dämpfer pressen. Wenig Bock darauf. Ging mir nur um fetten / nicht fetten und Gründe dagegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yukon100 (13. Februar 2021)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> Ja aber dann müsste ich das Lager aus dem Dämpfer auspressen. Darauf hab ich wenig Bock. Ging mir nur um fetten / nicht fetten. Wo ist das Problem wenn man die schraube / lager fettet? Abrieb durch anhaftenden Schmutz?


Wenn die Schraube abgerieben wird, dann arbeitet die original Buchse nicht richtig. Daher bringt hier Fett wenig. Du müsstest wenn die Buchse im Dämpfer wieder beweglich machen, den Rest kannst du dir sparen. Ich würde dir auch zu Huber Buchsen raten, dann hast du Ruhe.

Buchse 2-teilig 12,7mm

*Innenbohrung:*
10 mm
*Einbaubreite:*
15mm


----------



## Soulslide (13. Februar 2021)

Bei den Huber Buchsen habe ich so gut wie keinen  Antrieb mehr. 
Bin jetzt nicht der Profi was die Schrauben angeht, aber ich denke das etwas Fett (nicht am Gewinde) nicht sehr viel schaden könnte.  Denke nur daran, dass wenn das Fett weg oder trocken gelaufen ist es dort zu quitschen oder knarren kommen kann.


----------



## yukon100 (13. Februar 2021)

Wenn die Schrauben aber Abrieb haben, dann arbeitet die Buchse nicht, ist also fest und das Ende vom Lied sind komplett ramponierte Schrauben incl. schönem Spiel.


----------



## Soulslide (13. Februar 2021)

Die Huber arbeiten gut


----------



## Lupinsche (13. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Kommentare / Hilfe. Werd mal sehen was ich da mache...


----------



## Lupinsche (14. Februar 2021)

Die buchsen lassen sich nicht entfernen, komplett fest. Ich könnte ko....


----------



## Birdy2017 (14. Februar 2021)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> Die buchsen lassen sich nicht entfernen, komplett fest. Ich könnte ko....


Die musst du schon mit nem Werkzeug auspressen. 
Von Hand geht das auch im Neuzustand nicht.


----------



## yukon100 (14. Februar 2021)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> Die buchsen lassen sich nicht entfernen, komplett fest. Ich könnte ko....


Weißt du denn wie die Konstruktion aussieht?
Im Dämpferauge ist jeweils eine Metallbuchse eingepresst, die so Breit ist wie das Dämpferauge.
Im inneren der Metallbuchse ist eine rote Beschichtung aufgebracht, die zur Schmierung dient. In diese Buchse werden dann bei diesem Typ der Buchsen von rechts und links die zum Rahmen passenden silbernen Alu Buchsen eingeschoben. Die silbernen Alubuchsen sollten sich dann durch die rote Beschichtung der inneren Buchsn drehen. Du kannst jetzt nur vorsichtig mit zB einem sehr kleinen Schraubenzieher, den du zwischen Dämpferauge und Buchsenrand steckst versuchen, du Alu Buchse heraus zu lösen. Dann alles schön reinigen, ein wenig schmieren und wieder zusammenbauen. Beim Specral ist leider wegen der Buchsenbeite von 15mm nur sehr wenig Fleisch am Rand der Buchse, daher ist die Gefahr die Alubuchse  bei der Demontage zu zurstören nicht klein. Bei den Huberbuchsen tauschst du beide Buchsen aus, daher würde ich mir eher direkt neue Buchse bestellen (incl. Einpresswerkzeug), dann kannst du mit Ruhe an die Sache gehen. Vor allem wirst du dich wundern, wie gut und geschmeidig auf einmal der Hinterbau funktioniert.

Wenn du die  jetzigen Buchsen wieder lösen möchtest, kannst du das am Besten mit einem Schraubstock mit Alu oder Kunstoff Backenschutz versuchen. Dafür mit einem schwarzen EDDING auf dem 1mm Rand der Alu Buchse eine Markierung machen und dann die silberne Alu Buchse vollständig mit Gefühl zwischen den Schraubstockbacken klemmen. Dabei sollte die schwarze Markierung natürlich gut sichtbar oben sein. Wenn du den Dämpfer jetzt senkrecht vorsichtig herauf und herunter bewegst, sollt die Markierung da bleiben wo sie ist und nur der Dämpfer sich bewegen. Wenn nicht, dann Schraubstock ein wenig fester drehen, bis sich die Buchse löst. Das Spiel natürlich bei beiden Buchsen durchführen.


----------



## Lupinsche (14. Februar 2021)

yukon100 schrieb:


> Weißt du denn wie die Konstruktion aussieht?
> Im Dämpferauge ist jeweils eine Metallbuchse eingepresst, die so Breit ist wie das Dämpferauge.
> Im inneren der Metallbuchse ist eine rote Beschichtung aufgebracht, die zur Schmierung dient. In diese Buchse werden dann bei diesem Typ der Buchsen von rechts und links die zum Rahmen passenden silbernen Alu Buchsen eingeschoben. Die silbernen Alubuchsen sollten sich dann durch die rote Beschichtung der inneren Buchsn drehen. Du kannst jetzt nur vorsichtig mit zB einem sehr kleinen Schraubenzieher, den du zwischen Dämpferauge und Buchsenrand steckst versuchen, du Alu Buchse heraus zu lösen. Dann alles schön reinigen, ein wenig schmieren und wieder zusammenbauen. Beim Specral ist leider wegen der Buchsenbeite von 15mm nur sehr wenig Fleisch am Rand der Buchse, daher ist die Gefahr die Alubuchse  bei der Demontage zu zurstören nicht klein. Bei den Huberbuchsen tauschst du beide Buchsen aus, daher würde ich mir eher direkt neue Buchse bestellen (incl. Einpresswerkzeug), dann kannst du mit Ruhe an die Sache gehen. Vor allem wirst du dich wundern, wie gut und geschmeidig auf einmal der Hinterbau funktioniert.
> 
> Wenn du die  jetzigen Buchsen wieder lösen möchtest, kannst du das am Besten mit einem Schraubstock mit Alu oder Kunstoff Backenschutz versuchen. Dafür mit einem schwarzen EDDING auf dem 1mm Rand der Alu Buchse eine Markierung machen und dann die silberne Alu Buchse vollständig mit Gefühl zwischen den Schraubstockbacken klemmen. Dabei sollte die schwarze Markierung natürlich gut sichtbar oben sein. Wenn du den Dämpfer jetzt senkrecht vorsichtig herauf und herunter bewegst, sollt die Markierung da bleiben wo sie ist und nur der Dämpfer sich bewegen. Wenn nicht, dann Schraubstock ein wenig fester drehen, bis sich die Buchse löst. Das Spiel natürlich bei beiden Buchsen durchführen.


Danke für die ausführliche Hilfe Yukon, hatte genau diese Idee um die Buchsen auf Gängigkeit zu prüfen. Aber da bewegt sich nichts mehr im Schraubstock, an entfernen der Buchsen gar nicht zu denken nach vielen versuchen...ich begfürchte ich muss erstmal mit dem alten Dämpfer leben bis ein neuer kommt, dann achte ich entsprechend auf vernünftige Buchsen...Canyon hat da ganze Arbeit geleistet 😬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yukon100 (14. Februar 2021)

Ob da Canyon schuld ist, das glaube ich nicht. Die werden die Dämpfer so komplett von RockShox bekommen. Bestell dir neue Huber Buchsen und wenn die da sind, dann kann man mit etwas mehr Gewalt an die Sache gehen. Man kann dann auch versuchen, die alte Buchse mit einem Schraubendreher von innen (10mm Loch) heraus zu treiben. Auspressen der inneren Buchse und einpressen der neuen Buchse ist dann mit dem 10€ Einpresswerkzeug von Huber 10min Arbeit, Ein neuer Dämpfer finde ich jetzt wirklich Quatsch, dafür würde ich lieber diesen Dämpfer zum Service schicken und eher direkt ein Tuning für deine Bedürfnisse durchführen lassen, falls du unzufrieden bist. Das ist günstiger als ein neuer Dämpfer und bringt in der Regel mehr.


----------



## Don.Coyote (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab vor meinen Lenkwinkel mit Hilfe des Works Components Angle Set flacher zu gestalten.
1.5 Degree Headsets (workscomponents.co.uk)
Ich habe ein Spectral aus dem Jahr 2018 mit der Rock Shox Lyric Federgabel (getravelt auf 160 mm).

Es gibt neun unterschiedliche Variante für die Abflachung von 1,5 Grad. Zudem gibt es nochmal 6 Varianten in der Kategorie Headtube Length. Ich habe keine Ahnung welches Set das korrekte ist.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet.


----------



## ulli! (19. Februar 2021)

So nun habe ich einen Austauschrahmen erhalten, bei dem allermögliche Teile fehlen.
Ich benötige nun gem. Explosionszeichnung:

Ausfallende: Position 25 (Gewinde für Achsaufnahme Schaltungsseite)
Cable Cover Set: GP0074-01
Lagerabdeckung des unteren Rahmenlagers (Über dem Tretlager)

Hat schon jmd hier einen Austauschrahmen (inkl. Modellwechsel) aufgebaut oder landen die alle auf Ebay-kleinanzeigen?

Wie schaut beim Hinterbau die Achsaufnahme auf der linken Seite (Bremsenseite) aus. Wird die Achse auf das Blanke Aluminium geschraubt? Kann mir einer ein Bilder von der Achse und von der Seite posten?


----------



## ulli! (19. Februar 2021)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hab vor meinen Lenkwinkel mit Hilfe des Works Components Angle Set flacher zu gestalten.
> 1.5 Degree Headsets (workscomponents.co.uk)
> ...


Die Steuerrohrlänge ist nicht so wichtig, wenn du ein anderes Maß nimmst als der Rahmen aufweist verändert sich dadurch der Steuerwinkel minimal (Aussage vom Support). Ich z.b. habe einen Steuersatz 90-99mm gewählt und bau es in ein Steuerrohr von 120mm. Ergibt ca. -0,3 Grad weniger.

Wichtig ist dass der Steuersatz reingeht. Beim Spectral das mir hier vorliegt ist es ein 44mm oben /56 unten
Also wäre bei MIR(!!) ein EC44/ZS56
Unten sollte ZS sein, da der Steuersatz dann nur ca. 3 mm aufbaut und das Tretlager damit nicht höher kommt bzw. durch die Winkeländerung tiefer kommt (Wenn du das Tretlager absenken möchtest überhaupt?). Ob das zu deiner Geometrie passt kannst du auf z.b. auf bike-stats.de ausprobieren.

Edit: Der Support ist auch sehr schnell bei mir gewesen.


----------



## Don.Coyote (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo Ulli,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe.
Was für Auswirkungen hat den der "falsche" Steuersatz 90-99mm noch, außer der Lenkwinkel nicht so stark abgeflacht wird?

Welches Spectral hast du den? Wenn es das gleiche Modelljahr ist, dürfte das doch auch der gleiche Steuersatz sein, oder etwas nicht? Tretlager absenken ist in Ordnung. Wurde durch den Umbau der Gabel eh etwas höher.

Grüße


----------



## ulli! (20. Februar 2021)

Laut Support keine weitere Auswirkung, bezieht sich aber auf meinen Fall. Wenn die Differenz zu groß wird, denk ich mir, könnte es möglich sein dass irgendwas nicht mehr passt. (Ich habe den Steuersatz noch nicht verbaut, ist aber auch nicht für das Spectral gedacht gewesen)

Beim Spectral ist die Steuerrohrlänge abhängig von der Rahmengröße (wie bei anderen Rahmen auch). Das kannst du aber auch von aussen einfach ausmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Coyote (20. Februar 2021)

Nochmal danke für deine Hilfe. Die Länge des Steuerrohrs ist klar soweit. Mir geht es speziell um die Maße und Art des Steuersatzes.
Der verbaute Steuersatz ist von der Firma Acros. Laut deren Homepage ist das Oberteil ein ZS44. Vom unteren steht da aber nichts.
Von Works Components gibt es in der 1° Variante nur das ZS44-EC52 oder ZS44-ZS62.
In der 1,5° Variante nur das ZS44-ZS62. 
Keine Ahnung wie ausschlaggebend das ZS ist und wie die unteren Maße sind.
Eventuell findet sich nochmal jemand der sich damit auskennt.

Danke.

Grüße


----------



## Birdy2017 (20. Februar 2021)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Nochmal danke für deine Hilfe. Die Länge des Steuerrohrs ist klar soweit. Mir geht es speziell um die Maße und Art des Steuersatzes.
> Der verbaute Steuersatz ist von der Firma Acros. Laut deren Homepage ist das Oberteil ein ZS44. Vom unteren steht da aber nichts.
> Von Works Components gibt es in der 1° Variante nur das ZS44-EC52 oder ZS44-ZS62.
> In der 1,5° Variante nur das ZS44-ZS62.
> ...


Geb mal zs ec Steuersatz in google ein. Da sollte sich schnell ein Blog Eintrag auf der Seite von Bike Components finden lassen. Da ist das ganze Thema gut erklärt.


----------



## ulli! (21. Februar 2021)

Du solltest EC44/ZS56 benötigen. Oder gibt es den Rahmen auch mit IS unten?
EC beudetet dass die Lagerschale extern also oben drüber liegt. Das sollte oben sein da wenn unten EC ist die gabel sozusagen höher aufbaut und das ist unschön.
Einmal EC benötigst du weil die gabel ja dann krumm im steuerrohr liegt und damit mehr platz braucht.


----------



## Don.Coyote (22. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mich jetzt noch mal auf Bike Components schlau gelesen und weiß jetzt zumindest mit den Bezeichnungen was anzufangen. Danke für den Tipp.
Optisch schaut der originale Steuersatz nach zweimal ZS aus.
Ausgebaut habe ich ihn bisher noch nicht und nur mal aus Interesse außen den Messschieber angelegt. Oben ca 46 und unten ca 61.
Ich habe mal zwei Bilder angefügt.


----------



## Lupinsche (22. Februar 2021)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt noch mal auf Bike Components schlau gelesen und weiß jetzt zumindest mit den Bezeichnungen was anzufangen. Danke für den Tipp.
> Optisch schaut der originale Steuersatz nach zweimal ZS aus.
> Ausgebaut habe ich ihn bisher noch nicht und nur mal aus Interesse außen den Messschieber angelegt. Oben ca 46 und unten ca 61.
> Ich habe mal zwei Bilder angefügt.


Siehe Tips und Hilfe hier, bei mir waren es 2 x ZS. Zum identifizieren messen einfach Gabel ausbauen:
Beitrag im Thema 'Canyon Sender Al 2019 Lenkkopflager sitzt fest'
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-sender-al-2019-lenkkopflager-sitzt-fest.926755/post-16820243


----------



## frechehex (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mein Spectral codieren lassen. In den Carbonteilen des Bikes geht es nicht.
Kann mir bitte jemand von der Community oder von Canyon direkt weiterhelfen, Tipps geben wo die Codierung gemacht werden kann?
Codierung heisst, es wird mit Nadeln ein Code in den Rahmen gestochen. Dazu sollte das Rahmenteil auch stabil genug sein.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für Eure Hilfe ;-)
Grüße Sonja


----------



## Don.Coyote (26. Februar 2021)

Leider bin ich immer noch nicht sicher welche Lager ich brauche. Eigentlich wollte ich schon den EC44 / ZS56 bestellen. Jetzt hat der Support aber von Works Components zurück geschrieben.

The headset we supply to fit your Spectral is the ZS44/EC52 to suit tapered steerer.

This headset is only available in the 1 degree option, there is not enough room inside the headtube to allow for a larger offset.

Ich habe jetzt noch den Canyon Support angeschrieben.
Da kam folgendes zurück:

Soeben habe ich mir dein Anliegen angesehen und kann dir mitteilen, dass an deinem Spectral AL 5.0 der  Acros AzX-214 1 1/8 bk ab Werk verbaut wurde.

Auf der Acros Homepage findet man dann folgende Angaben:

Spectral AL 2018-2021   /zs44zs56  /Spectral AL 2014-2018azx-214zs44is52  /

Gekauft habe ich das Bike Mitte September 2018.

Kann mir vielleicht nochmal jemand helfen?

Danke.


----------



## Lupinsche (28. Februar 2021)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Leider bin ich immer noch nicht sicher welche Lager ich brauche. Eigentlich wollte ich schon den EC44 / ZS56 bestellen. Jetzt hat der Support aber von Works Components zurück geschrieben.
> 
> The headset we supply to fit your Spectral is the ZS44/EC52 to suit tapered steerer.
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du brauchst. Wenn du wissen willst was aktuell verbaut ist, gabel rausbauen und messen wie perfekt beschrieben auf acros homepage. IS / ZS erkennst du sofort je nachdem ob das Lager in Schale verpresst (ZS) oder herausnehmar (IS). Ich hatte 2 x ZS bei meinem 2018 AL 6.0. Ersetzt hab ich meine Lager dann mit https://acros-components.com/products/core/steuersaetze/zs44-steuersatz-oberteil?number=22.02.605R6S und https://acros-components.com/products/core/steuersaetze/363/zs56-steuersatz-unterteil. Wo hängst du?


----------



## Don.Coyote (28. Februar 2021)

Ich wollte es mir einfach machen. Dachte ich schreibe hier im Forum mein Vorhaben und einer kann gleich sagen, was ich genau kaufen muss. Um das Ausbauen der Gabel komme ich aber nicht herum, das habe ich jetzt erkannt.

Vielen Dank, dass ihr euch Zeit genommen habt um mir zu helfen. Ich weiß jetzt was ich zu tun habe. Ich werde die Tage die Gabel ausbauen und abmessen. Ich werde meine Erkenntnisse dann hier posten, eventuell kann ich damit jemand anderem weiter helfen.

Grüße


----------



## PeterParker (28. Februar 2021)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Leider bin ich immer noch nicht sicher welche Lager ich brauche. Eigentlich wollte ich schon den EC44 / ZS56 bestellen. Jetzt hat der Support aber von Works Components zurück geschrieben.
> 
> The headset we supply to fit your Spectral is the ZS44/EC52 to suit tapered steerer.
> 
> ...



Hat Canyon 2018 nicht ein neues Spectral rausgebracht? Schätze, dass wenn dein Dämpfer senkrecht verbaut ist dein Modell 2014-2018 ist und wenn er waagerecht verbaut wurde sollte es 2018-2021 sein. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, solltest du aber messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Coyote (1. März 2021)

🤦‍♂️ Oh man, da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können. Ich werde die Tage trotzdem die Gabel ausbauen und messen.

Grüße


----------



## ulli! (1. März 2021)

Hier kollidiert nichts, ich bin der Meinung der EC44/ZS56 passt ins Spectral (2018). Aber Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Don.Coyote (1. März 2021)

Hast wohl recht Ulli.

Hier eine erneute Antwort von Canyon:
Ich habe mir dein Anliegen angesehen und kann dir mitteilen, dass laut Stückliste ein ZS44/ZS56 an deinem Bike verbaut wurde. Sofern du noch weitere Fragen hast, kannst du uns gerne kontaktieren. Wir wünschen dir noch eine schöne Woche.

Grüße


----------



## vicangp (2. März 2021)

Moin,
eine Frage an die Nutzer eines Thule Anhängerkupplungsträger:
Wo klemmt ihr den Rahmen des Spectrals für den Transport? Habe es bisher am Unterrohr direkt unter der Dämpferaufnahme gemacht und bin nicht so recht zufrieden.


----------



## CoilRocks (4. März 2021)

Habe den Easyfold XT3 mit dem Drehmomentbegrenzer-Verschluss (Acu Tight Knob) und klemme unseren CF9 Pro Rahmen mit dem Carbon Frame Protector (Zubehör) dazwischen am Oberrohr fest. Woanders komme ich wegen des zweiten Bikes davor sowieso nicht richtig hin. War sicher schon 15 Mal so verladen und geht ohne Probleme und Spuren am Rahmen. Wichtig beim CF ist halt der Gummi-Protektor, wenn man auf Nummer Sicher gehen will.


----------



## Don.Coyote (9. März 2021)

So, habe den Steuersatz jetzt bestellt. Jetzt sind aber noch ein paar Fragen aufgetaucht, die mit der gesamten Geometrie zu tun haben. Ich habe die letzten Tage hier im Forum gelesen, dass die Front durch den Einbau sich absenkt. Kann man sagen um wie viel Millimeter es sich da handelt?
Zudem wird mir ja was von meinem Gabelschaft weggenommen durch den Einbau eines EC statt ZS Steuersatzes, oder? Das heißt ich kann weniger Spacer als vorher verbauen, richtig?

Danke.


----------



## ulli! (9. März 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Unten sollte ZS sein, da der Steuersatz dann nur ca. 3 mm aufbaut und das Tretlager damit nicht höher kommt bzw. durch die Winkeländerung tiefer kommt (Wenn du das Tretlager absenken möchtest überhaupt?). Ob das zu deiner Geometrie passt kannst du auf z.b. auf bike-stats.de ausprobieren.



Faustregel (afaik): 1 Grad flacherer LW gleicht +1cm mehr Federweg (bezogen auf Tretlagerhöhe und Sitzwinkel) aus
+1cm Federweg flacht zusätzlich Lenkwinkel ebenfalls um 1 Grad ab


----------



## Don.Coyote (9. März 2021)

Ui, das ist doch recht viel.
1cm mehr Federweg, heißt die Front erhöht sich um 0,5cm. Bei 1,5° flacherem Lenkwinkel bedeutet das, die Front wird um 0,75cm tiefer. 
Ich hätte mich vorab besser informieren müssen 🙄


----------



## ulli! (9. März 2021)

Bei einem Winkelsteuersatz von 1,5 Grad empfehle ich (falls du eine RockShox Gabel hast), auf 160 mm umzubauen.
Sind bei mir aber alles nur Trockenschwimmübungen, mein Spectral-Rahmen hängt noch am Montageständer und ich bin den Rahmen noch nie gefahren.
Ich werde den Rahmen mit 150mm Lyrik und 150mm Super Deluxe fahren (lassen), mit Standart-Steuersatz.
Das Spectral hat doch einen recht steilen Lenkwinkel, da dürfte das mit dem 1,5 ° vielleicht schon gut hinhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (12. März 2021)

vicangp schrieb:


> Moin,
> eine Frage an die Nutzer eines Thule Anhängerkupplungsträger:
> Wo klemmt ihr den Rahmen des Spectrals für den Transport? Habe es bisher am Unterrohr direkt unter der Dämpferaufnahme gemacht und bin nicht so recht zufrieden.


Am Oberrohr mit nem dicken Lumpen und nicht so fest anziehen


----------



## BambergerBiker (12. März 2021)

Hallo, 
Kollege von mir hat vor 3 Wochen sein Spectral AL 6.0 2021 bekommen. Seid Tag 1 Schleifen seine Bremsen vorne und hinten. WIr haben schon jede Technick probiert um diese richtig einzustellen mit dem Bremshebel, Lichtspalt das schon mehrere male. Sobald wir die Schrauben anziehen fängt es das Schleifen an (Wir halten den Bremssattel immer auf der Position wo dieser nicht schleif). Man sieht förmlich wie sich der Sattel wieder an die Bremsscheibe ranschiebt beim anschrauben. Dann gibt es Versuche wo es klappt es schleift nix und wir fahren einen Hometrail zack nach den ersten KM wieder das schleifen. Gibt es hier leute die auch das Problem mit der SLX Bremse haben ? bzw. ist das vllt auch normal und man sollte die Bremse wie von Canyon Support vorgegeben 200-300km schleifen lassen damit die Beläge sich erstmal bisschen runter fahren ? Bei meinem Giant Trance X 2021 hatte ich das Problem nicht.


----------



## BenschiLi (14. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte bei meinem Spectral (Mod. 2020) den Select+ Dämpfer gegen einen Ultimate tauschen. Leider ist das irgendwie nicht so einfach...ich habe einen LL-Tune verbaut. Zu kaufen finde ich nur den Dämpfer mit MM-Tune. Ich befürchte, dass mir dann der Dämpfer zu hart wird. Hatte schon mal jemand ein ähnliches "Problem"? Ich will den neuen und teuren Dämpfer dann nicht schon gleich zum Tuner bringen müssen...


----------



## ulli! (15. März 2021)

Wie lange sind die Schrauben für die Hinterradbremse wenn man die Bremse ohne Adapter benutzt?


----------



## Dahorst (15. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen! Ich habe heute den kleinen Service an meiner Gabel (Fox 36 fit4 von 2020) gemacht. Dichtungen und Öl sind jetzt neu drin. Eigentlich hat alles problemlos geklappt. Meine Gabel fühlt sich jetzt jedoch ziemlich progressiv an und lässt sich auch mit abgelassener Luft nicht ganz komprimieren. Weiß hier jemand weiter? Ich habe 40 ml auf der Dämpfer Seite rein und 10 auf der von der Luftkammer.


----------



## Monsieur87 (22. März 2021)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (5. April 2021)

Hi zusammen, so nun hat es mein Spectral auch erwischt... der Hinterbau hat an Knacks 

So mal abwarten was Canyon dazu sagt... Bike ist von April 2018 - Laufleistung gerade mal schlappe 1600km. 

Gibt es aktuelle Erfahrungen wie lange Canyon zum Bearbeiten braucht? Zudem, wie gehen die derzeit mit den Fällen um, also schicken die einem eine Schwinge oder muss man einschicken? Gibt es die Farbe Hellfire Red noch? Wenn nein, tauschen die den kompletten Rahmen? Mein Bikekumpel hat letztes Jahr ne CF Strebe bekommen.
War auch kein Act bei ihm, hat ja ein schwarzes Bike - bei mir schaut es da schon anders aus.

So hab ich es beim Putzen entdeckt:





Dann mit den geplatzten Lack abgetragen und tada --> der bekannte Riss:




Naja also hier beginnt nun meine Leidensgeschichte:
31.03.21 - Reklamation bei Canyon eröffnet
01.04.21 - Chat mit Canyon - alle Infos angekommen - In Bearbeitung bei der Fachabteilung - sonst keine weiteren Aussagen möglich - außer Hinweis auf Pandemie, Komponentenverfügbarkeit, etc.pp..


----------



## BigBadaBoom (6. April 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuelle Erfahrungen wie lange Canyon zum Bearbeiten braucht?



Bei mir haben sie immer 14 Tage bis zu einer Antwort gebraucht, und kamen immer mit einer neuen - teils in vorherigen Mails schon beantworteten - Frage. Am Ende habe ich dann das Falsche Ersatzteil bekommen - 3 Wochen später dann endlich das richtige...
Insgesamt hat sie Prozedur 3 Monate gedauert...

Also Tipp am Rande: Jeder Mail eine kurze Zusammenfassung aller vorherigen Antworten anhängen... 😔

Und den Support per Telefon/Chat kann man Vergessen. Die kennen zwei Antworten: " Liegt beim Fachbereich zur Entscheidung" und "Liegt bei der Werkstatt zur Entscheidung". Mehr können/dürfen sie nicht sagen...


----------



## ulli! (6. April 2021)

Kann gleiches Bestätigen, zwar vorgänger Rahmen gerissen aber nach vier Monaten hatte ich dann fast alle Teile zusammen.

Mir wurde, wie bei so vielen anderen auch (siehe Kleinanzeigen-Angebote) ein Ersatzrahmen zugeschickt ohne Kabelabdeckungen, Achse und Ausfallende.

Zahlreiche E-Mails, Falschlieferung, fehlende Teile bei Lieferungen, Lieferzeitankündigung für August obwohl einzelne Teile sofort lieferbar sind, pi pa po...

Hier wird aber nicht daraus gelernt sondern einfach weiter so verfahren. Was hier auf beider Seiten an Arbeitszeit verschwendet wurde ist amüsant, und dabei bin ich kein Einzellfall.

Pro: Ich habe einen neuen Rahmen und aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Standards somit ein fast neues Bike.

Contra: Der Rahmen wird wieder reissen und wird deshalb nicht von mir gefahren...


----------



## Soulslide (6. April 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> er Rahmen wird wieder reissen und wird deshalb nicht von mir gefahren.


Die Befürchtung habe ich auch.  Werde meinen Zweitrahmen dennoch fahren und mir dann, wenn er wieder kaputt geht ein anderes Rad holen und das defekte nach weiteren Tausch verkaufen.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (6. April 2021)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Insgesamt hat sie Prozedur 3 Monate gedauert...
> Also Tipp am Rande: Jeder Mail eine kurze Zusammenfassung aller vorherigen Antworten anhängen... 😔
> 
> Und den Support per Telefon/Chat kann man Vergessen. Die kennen zwei Antworten: " Liegt beim Fachbereich zur Entscheidung" und "Liegt bei der Werkstatt zur Entscheidung". Mehr können/dürfen sie nicht sagen...


Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht - ich hatte es bereits gefürchtet.



ulli! schrieb:


> Kann gleiches Bestätigen, zwar vorgänger Rahmen gerissen aber nach vier Monaten hatte ich dann fast alle Teile zusammen.
> 
> Contra: Der Rahmen wird wieder reissen und wird deshalb nicht von mir gefahren...



@ulli! . Da ich ja sonst alles vom Bike hätte - wird bei mir der Prozess HOFFENTLICH keine 3 Monate dauern.


Soulslide schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung habe ich auch.  Werde meinen Zweitrahmen dennoch fahren und mir dann, wenn er wieder kaputt geht ein anderes Rad holen und das defekte nach weiteren Tausch verkaufen.



@ulli! @Soulslide
ja das is mein Problem an der Sache - das Thema ist wohl nur aufgeschoben, je nachdem was mir Canyon liefern wird (CF vs. AL) --> mal abwarten. Selbst wenn, hab ich derzeit keine Alternative. Lieferzeiten anderer Bikes sind utopisch (YT/Propain/Canyon) - auf ein Spectral AL mit Fox Komponenten möchte ich net - die verfügbaren Topmodelle 5k€+ kann und will ich mir net leisten. Von Gebrauchtpreisen fang ich lieber net an.
Daher - doof aus der Wäsche kucken und warten


----------



## ulli! (6. April 2021)

Ja der Ersatzrahmen an sich war nach drei E-Mails relativ schnell bei mir. Leider wurde mir erst gesagt die alte Schwinge wird ersetzt, danach wurde mir gesagt es gibt nur die Möglichkeit des Rückkaufs vom Komplettbaik und zum Schluss konnte mir doch das neue Rahmenmodell angeboten.

Ist alles bisschen unglücklich verlaufen.

Und weiterhin möchte ich mal behaupten dass man sich im heutigen Zeitalter nichtmehr mit gerissenen Schwingen auseinander setzen sollte (Wenn man Ansys ordentlich beherrscht und gewisse Toleranzen in Bezug Werkstofftechnik, Fertigungstechnik und Nutzerverhalten mit einbezieht).


----------



## Dahorst (6. April 2021)

Da kann ich mich auch gleich mal anschließen. Ich habe neben dem jetzigen Modell auch den alten Rahmen (2017), den ich auch ab und zu noch fahre. Letzte Woche auch dort ein Riss in der Kettenstrebe. Eigentlich war ich bisher mit den Rädern ziemlich zufrieden. Ich habe mir ja deshalb auch den neuen Rahmen gekauft. Aber dass die Kettenstreben der Reihe nach brechen ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht tolerierbar und sollte auch an die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden. Eine Unverschämtheit ist, dass ich auf Anfrage (der alte Rahmen fällt noch unter Garantie!!) darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass ich 1049 auf das komplette Bike bekomme und sie mir es abkaufen würden. Sie hätten keinen adäquaten Ersatz mehr. Diese Option steht weder in den Garantiebedingungen noch bringt sie mir irgendwas. Damit kann man sich nicht ansatzweise ein ähnliches Rad kaufen. Das kann ja nicht sein


----------



## ulli! (6. April 2021)

Ja dann frag noch drei mal (freundlich) und mit Glück bekommst du den Rahmen in Raw mit orangenen Decals.


----------



## Dahorst (6. April 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Ja dann frag noch drei mal (freundlich) und mit Glück bekommst du den Rahmen in Raw mit orangenen Decals.


Leider haben sie schon geschrieben, dass sie keinerlei Rahmen mehr auf Lager haben und auch keinen adäquaten Ersatz! Sind wahrscheinlich schon alle an andere Kunden mit dem wohl selben Problem gegangen. Naja also da würde doch dann der aktuelle Rahmen in Frage kommen!!? Aber ihr Angebot sind die 1000 Euro. Eigentlich unmöglich. Schade dass sich die Räder so gut fahren und Canyon damit offensichtlich gut fährt


----------



## filiale (6. April 2021)

Dahorst schrieb:


> Leider haben sie schon geschrieben, dass sie keinerlei Rahmen mehr auf Lager haben und auch keinen adäquaten Ersatz! Sind wahrscheinlich schon alle an andere Kunden mit dem wohl selben Problem gegangen. Naja also da würde doch dann der aktuelle Rahmen in Frage kommen!!? Aber ihr Angebot sind die 1000 Euro. Eigentlich unmöglich. Schade dass sich die Räder so gut fahren und Canyon damit offensichtlich gut fährt



Darauf bestehen dass Du nur den Rahmen zurück schickst und nicht die Anbauteile. Dann kannst Du Dir einen Rahmen eines anderen Hersteller kaufen und alles wieder dran bauen. Oder die Anbauteile einzeln bei ebay verkaufen um noch etwas mehr Geld zu bekommen.
Schließlich hast Du LRS, Lenker, Sattel etc. umgebaut (höherwertig) und die original Teile sind bereits verkauft. 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (6. April 2021)

Dahorst schrieb:


> Leider haben sie schon geschrieben, dass sie keinerlei Rahmen mehr auf Lager haben und auch keinen adäquaten Ersatz! Sind wahrscheinlich schon alle an andere Kunden mit dem wohl selben Problem gegangen. Naja also da würde doch dann der aktuelle Rahmen in Frage kommen!!? Aber ihr Angebot sind die 1000 Euro. Eigentlich unmöglich. Schade dass sich die Räder so gut fahren und Canyon damit offensichtlich gut fährt


Dass es keine Rahmen mehr gibt war bei mir die zweite Antwort, die dritte Antwort war dann dass sie mir einen Rahmen anbieten können.

Wie soll denn die Garantie der alten Rahmen abgewickelt werden, die bis 2017 verkauft wurden (und im Rahmen der intensiven Corona-Nutzung nun brechen)? Da geht die Garantie doch noch bis 2022.
Wie soll die Garantie der aktuellen Rahmen abgewickelt werden, die werden bis heute doch noch verkauft?

Das größte Problem ist Canyon weiß anscheinend selber nicht was sie da haben und was nicht. Eventuell ist es auch abhängig von dem der dir Antwortet.


Nun ja, ich fahre nun Propain...


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (6. April 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich fahre nun Propain...



_hust_ - welches denn? _hust_ --> kommst ja aus Nemberch - ich bin am überlegen auf Hugene bzw. Tyee zu wechslen...


----------



## filiale (6. April 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Dass es keine Rahmen mehr gibt war bei mir die zweite Antwort, die dritte Antwort war dann dass sie mir einen Rahmen anbieten können.
> 
> Wie soll denn die Garantie der alten Rahmen abgewickelt werden, die bis 2017 verkauft wurden (und im Rahmen der intensiven Corona-Nutzung nun brechen)? Da geht die Garantie doch noch bis 2022.
> Wie soll die Garantie der aktuellen Rahmen abgewickelt werden, die werden bis heute doch noch verkauft?
> ...



Die Antworten von Canyon kommen nicht von der "first-level Hotline" sondern aus dem "null-level Studententreff".


----------



## ulli! (7. April 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> _hust_ - welches denn? _hust_ --> kommst ja aus Nemberch - ich bin am überlegen auf Hugene bzw. Tyee zu wechslen...


Ist ein Spindrift geworden.


----------



## yukon100 (7. April 2021)

Dahorst schrieb:


> Leider haben sie schon geschrieben, dass sie keinerlei Rahmen mehr auf Lager haben und auch keinen adäquaten Ersatz! Sind wahrscheinlich schon alle an andere Kunden mit dem wohl selben Problem gegangen. Naja also da würde doch dann der aktuelle Rahmen in Frage kommen!!? Aber ihr Angebot sind die 1000 Euro. Eigentlich unmöglich. Schade dass sich die Räder so gut fahren und Canyon damit offensichtlich gut fährt


War bei mir auch so, hatte ein Sepectral CF von 2016. Habe dann nach weiteren 2 Runde den Rahmen des neuen Spectral Modell bekommen, wobei ich mir selber einen Dämpfer besorgt habe und mein DT-Swiss 1501 Laufrad selber auf Boost umgebaut habe (Action Sports NA.FW.0230) . Meine Kosten beliefen sich mit dem Verkauf der Altteile auf ca. 100€ und ich habe jetzt ein aktuelles Spectral CFR. Damit konnte ich gut mit leben, die Lager im alten Rahmen waren eh durch.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (7. April 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Ist ein Spindrift geworden.


hui das ist aber merh als ne Klasse abfahrtslastiger als ein Spectral... Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Reckless123 (7. April 2021)

Zu meinem Spectral 5 AL
02.2020 gekauft - ca. 100km gefahren... Speichen Hinterrad so lose dass das Hinterrad ein Ei hatte, das habe ich selbst irgendwie gelöst. 2 Wochen später... knacken Hinterbau.Lager Hinterachsaufnahme Defekt. Kontaktaufnahme mit Canyon hat 2 Monate gedauert bevor ich es ihnen zu geschickt habe. Nach 1 Monat wieder bekommen, ohne irgendeine Kontaktaufnahme was jetzt genau an meinem Rad kaputt war. Erster Trail nach Reparatur, knacken Hinterbau. Was haben die gemacht... genau nichts. Wieder Kontaktaufnahme mit Canyon und die gute Dame von der Hotline bestätigte mich sogar das nichts am Rad gemacht wurde.... also Rad wieder nach Canyon geschickt und druckt gemacht. Ende vom Lied.. sie wollten mir einen 2018 Rahmen als Ersatz anbieten oder ein Rückkauf. Ich habe mich für den Rückkauf entschieden. Die ganze Aktion ist innerhalb von 10 Monaten passiert. Nun sitze ich ohne Rad hier.... Canyon ist der letzte Laden.... Service Unterste Schublade...


----------



## MyChaOS (7. April 2021)

Reckless123 schrieb:


> Zu meinem Spectral 5 AL
> 02.2020 gekauft - ca. 100km gefahren... Speichen Hinterrad so lose dass das Hinterrad ein Ei hatte, das habe ich selbst irgendwie gelöst. 2 Wochen später... knacken Hinterbau.Lager Hinterachsaufnahme Defekt. Kontaktaufnahme mit Canyon hat 2 Monate gedauert bevor ich es ihnen zu geschickt habe. Nach 1 Monat wieder bekommen, ohne irgendeine Kontaktaufnahme was jetzt genau an meinem Rad kaputt war. Erster Trail nach Reparatur, knacken Hinterbau. Was haben die gemacht... genau nichts. Wieder Kontaktaufnahme mit Canyon und die gute Dame von der Hotline bestätigte mich sogar das nichts am Rad gemacht wurde.... also Rad wieder nach Canyon geschickt und druckt gemacht. Ende vom Lied.. sie wollten mir einen 2018 Rahmen als Ersatz anbieten oder ein Rückkauf. Ich habe mich für den Rückkauf entschieden. Die ganze Aktion ist innerhalb von 10 Monaten passiert. Nun sitze ich ohne Rad hier.... Canyon ist der letzte Laden.... Service Unterste Schublade...


Aha sie sind das letzte weil sie dir die Wahl lassen mit nem neuen rahmen nachzubessern oder das Rad Rückkaufen.
Was hätten sie denn machen sollen?


----------



## Tbuschi (7. April 2021)

Schade das manche diese Dinge hier erleben.

Ich muss für mich sagen, Canyon bei Defekten über Garantie bisher super bei mir.
- Sattelstütze, Knacken im Hinterbau, Befestigung Sattelstütze, Kettenstrebenriss

Rahmentausch, Austausch und anderes lief sehr gut, vielleicht etwas länger aber es lief.

Dagegen Händler vor Ort andere Marke

Garantie Sattelstütze wegen Knacken, Absacken,
Aussage Händler, dass ist so....
Canyon Sattelstütze Service, nochmaliger Service, Austausch

Garantie Steuersatz, falsch verbauter Steuersatz,
Aussage Händler, bestellte ich und melde mich bei Dir.
....angefragt Anfang Januar, förmliche Anfrage per E-Mail Anfang März mit Fristsetzung
Händler, Antwort E-Mail, nett formuliert dass ich die Schnauze halten soll, da Ersatzteile eh keine wegen Corona und guter Preis für Fahrrad.
Canyon bei Defekten vor Corona, 2 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit, dann Werkstatt-Termin und nach 4 Wochen war es gut. Bei Sattelstütze, Ersatzlieferung von Canyon und andere dann eingesendet. Bis Austausch der Sattelstütze. 

Ankunft Steuersatz, heute....vielleicht.
...da ich vorher schon so Nettigkeiten ohne Kundeninformationen von dem Händler hatte, habe ich im Februar mir selbst einen Steuersatz bestellt und eingebaut.


So hat jeder seine Geschichte....
Zur Zeit muss ich sagen hat Canyon den besten Service für den Kunden abgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (7. April 2021)

Um mal eine Lanze für Canyon zu brechen, letztes Jahr: meine Lev SI hatte Laufspuren, 2 Wochen vor Ende der 2 Jahres Garantie - eingeschickt und eine komplett überarbeitete erhalten. Lief tiptop, hat 4 Wochen gedauert. Habe mir ne neue gekauft um weiter zu fahren - der Trend geht zum Zweitteil.

Das mit dem Rahmen ist halt eine andere Sache - zudem in der aktuellen Situation. Aber Daumen drücken und hoffen der Winter geht noch 3 Monate


----------



## vicangp (9. April 2021)

Habe die original Sattelstütze von meinem 2020er 7CF Spectral ausgebaut und gegen eine revive getauscht. Jetzt wollte ich die Canyon Sattelstütze woanders einbauen und finde die Klemmtonne nicht mehr...
kann man wohl eine Ersatz Revive Klemmtonne nutzen? Oder hat Canyon da Ersatzteile?


----------



## BeatB (9. April 2021)

Eichi88 schrieb:


> *Hallo ,
> ich habe eine Frage.
> ich fahre ein 2018 Spectral. Ist schon mein 2ter Rahmen.
> Jetzt würde ich gerne meinen Dämpfer tauschen.
> ...


 Passt sehr gut für mich mit Coil-Gabel.


----------



## Eskalator (10. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte gerade mit dem Service meines RockShox Deluxe aus dem CF 8.0 2018 beginnen, und musste feststellen dass sich die Dämpfer-Schrauben aus der Dämpferaufnahme vom Rahmen nicht lösen lassen.

Deshalb würde ich gerne sicher gehen ob es sich auch um ein Rechtsgewinde handelt, also zum lösen gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen.
Kann mir das jemand bestätigen?
Danke und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## BigBadaBoom (10. April 2021)

Eskalator schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte gerade mit dem Service meines RockShox Deluxe aus dem CF 8.0 2018 beginnen, und musste feststellen dass sich die Dämpfer-Schrauben aus der Dämpferaufnahme vom Rahmen nicht lösen lassen.
> 
> ...


Ja, alle Schrauben am Dämpfer und den Ketten-/Sitzstreben haben ein normales Gewinde.


----------



## Eskalator (10. April 2021)

Danke, mit entsprechenden Hebel gings dann auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahorst (11. April 2021)

Kurzes update zu meinem Kettenstrebenbruch an meinem alten Spectral. Habe jetzt doch nach einer weiteren mail ein Angebot für einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Damit kann man doch leben! Umso besser wäre es aber auf jeden Fall, wenn die Rahmen einfach mal halten würden und nicht der Reihe nach in die Kniee gehen. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Canyon mit den offenbar niedrigen Qualitätsansprüchen lange gut fährt. Irgendwann müsste es da mal einen großen Aufruf geben, der auch einer so großen Marke schadet


----------



## filiale (11. April 2021)

Die Kettenstrebenbrüche gibt es seit 2008 und dem Fully Modell Nerve. Dort war es besonders auffällig. Dann war es mal eine zeitlang still geworden und mit dem Spectral keimt es wieder auf. Volkswagen, Daimler, BMW hat es auch nicht geschadet...


----------



## flobe1202 (11. April 2021)

Hallo Leute,

mich weiß das Thema wurde schon öfters in den Thread aufgearbeitet aber ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Spectral CF 8 L mit der Pyke Ultimate und der Super Deluxe gekauft. Das Bike an sich ist top aber ich habe das subjektive Empfinden, dass die Federung viel zu hart ist. Bei kleinen Einschlägen wie Wurzeln oder Steinen absorbiert die Federgabel und der Dämpfer nur minimal. Bei 2M Drops oder härteren Einschlägen ist sie jedoch tadellos. Ich habe schon sämtliche eEinstellungen ausprobiert ebenfalls den Rebound schneller gestellt weil ich dachte, dass die Federung nicht mehr richtig raus kommt bei schnellen impacts aber es ist gefühlt immernoch zu hart. Ich bin letzte Woche ein Specialized Stumpie gefahren das 13 Jahre alt ist und die Federung war wie Butter.
Meine Daten.
181cm gross
Mit Rucksack und co. Ca 81kg schwer
An der Pyke ca 75 psi 
An der Deluxe knapp 155 psi. 

Viele Grüsse

flo


----------



## BenschiLi (12. April 2021)

flobe1202 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mich weiß das Thema wurde schon öfters in den Thread aufgearbeitet aber ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Spectral CF 8 L mit der Pyke Ultimate und der Super Deluxe gekauft. Das Bike an sich ist top aber ich habe das subjektive Empfinden, dass die Federung viel zu hart ist. Bei kleinen Einschlägen wie Wurzeln oder Steinen absorbiert die Federgabel und der Dämpfer nur minimal. Bei 2M Drops oder härteren Einschlägen ist sie jedoch tadellos. Ich habe schon sämtliche eEinstellungen ausprobiert ebenfalls den Rebound schneller gestellt weil ich dachte, dass die Federung nicht mehr richtig raus kommt bei schnellen impacts aber es ist gefühlt immernoch zu hart. Ich bin letzte Woche ein Specialized Stumpie gefahren das 13 Jahre alt ist und die Federung war wie Butter.
> Meine Daten.
> ...



Die Gabel solltest du eigentlich einstellen können...
Der Dämpfer ist mir auch zu straff/ holzig trotz L-L Tune.
Ich habe allerdings nur den Select + 
Bau ihn doch auf Meg Neg um...du hast ja einen Ultimate Dämpfer, dann kannst dann die Low-Speed noch nachstellen. 
Mit der Meg dauert die Feinabstimmung ein wenig aber dann hast einen Butterweichen Dämpfer. 🤙


----------



## Tbuschi (12. April 2021)

flobe1202 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mich weiß das Thema wurde schon öfters in den Thread aufgearbeitet aber ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Spectral CF 8 L mit der Pyke Ultimate und der Super Deluxe gekauft. Das Bike an sich ist top aber ich habe das subjektive Empfinden, dass die Federung viel zu hart ist. Bei kleinen Einschlägen wie Wurzeln oder Steinen absorbiert die Federgabel und der Dämpfer nur minimal. Bei 2M Drops oder härteren Einschlägen ist sie jedoch tadellos. Ich habe schon sämtliche eEinstellungen ausprobiert ebenfalls den Rebound schneller gestellt weil ich dachte, dass die Federung nicht mehr richtig raus kommt bei schnellen impacts aber es ist gefühlt immernoch zu hart. Ich bin letzte Woche ein Specialized Stumpie gefahren das 13 Jahre alt ist und die Federung war wie Butter.
> Meine Daten.
> ...


Servus, hast Du die Lager an dem Dämpfer mal getauscht, fahre da die https://huber-bushings.com/ .
Welche Du benötigst kannst Du auch dort genau per Email erfragen bei Unsicherheiten.

Hat bei mir sehr viel gebracht am RockShox Dämpfer und fand dann das Ansprechverhalten auch besser.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (12. April 2021)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Servus, hast Du die Lager an dem Dämpfer mal getauscht, fahre da die https://huber-bushings.com/ .
> Welche Du benötigst kannst Du auch dort genau per Email erfragen bei Unsicherheiten.
> 
> Hat bei mir sehr viel gebracht am RockShox Dämpfer und fand dann das Ansprechverhalten auch besser.


Die Huber kann ich auch mega empfehlen - musst danach die Dämpfung um zwei stufen höher drehen und aus Sicht Lebensdauer der Buchsen schaut es auch top aus!


----------



## ulli! (12. April 2021)

Hat der Kollege überhaupt einen Ultimate Dämpfer? Wenn ja, vermutlich nicht mit LL-Tune?


----------



## ulli! (12. April 2021)

Dahorst schrieb:


> Kurzes update zu meinem Kettenstrebenbruch an meinem alten Spectral. Habe jetzt doch nach einer weiteren mail ein Angebot für einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Damit kann man doch leben! Umso besser wäre es aber auf jeden Fall, wenn die Rahmen einfach mal halten würden und nicht der Reihe nach in die Kniee gehen. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Canyon mit den offenbar niedrigen Qualitätsansprüchen lange gut fährt. Irgendwann müsste es da mal einen großen Aufruf geben, der auch einer so großen Marke schadet


Falls du vom alten Modell kommst also vor 2018 dann benötigst du noch folgende Teile (Kabelcover ist für Rahmengröße M): je 1 Stk.
EP0615-01 Ausfallende
EP0641-02 Kabelcover
EP0642-01 Kabelcover
GP0074-01 Kabelover
SCRW M5x20 ALLEN ISO4762 bk: 6 Stk.
SCRW CAYN ALLEN M5x12 ISO7380: 1 Stk.
SCRW ISO4762 M3x8: 2 Stk.

Schaltauge passt vom alten Rahmen dran.

Bei den Schrauben bin ich mir nicht sicher, sind welche über geblieben, dafür fehlt mir weiterhin das Main Pivot Cap (bereits zwei Falschlieferungen) und die Kabeldurchführung im Sitzrohr.
Zum Pivot-Cap:
Für eine Umwerfer-Montage benötigst du afaik EP0604-01
Die reinen Plastik-Kappen könnten EP0604-00 sein? Vielleicht weiß das hier einer?

und natürlich Buchsen: Gibt es zwar auch als Canyon Original Ersatzteil, habe aber einfach die Huber genommen. Maße stehen hier im Thread.

und natürlich Tretlager und natürlich unterteil Steuersatz (ZS56)

und natürlich eine X12 Achse, diese habe ich mir aber separat gekauft, scheint es aber auch als Canyon ersatzteil zu geben.

und natürlich einen Boost-Adapter fürs Hinterrad (habe den Now8 mit zwei Scheiben genommen dass das Laufrad möglichst mittig bleibt).

Im Endeffekt ist vom originalen Fahrrad der Laufradsatz und die Reverb drin, Rest ist neu bzw. wurde vorher schon ersetzt.


----------



## Dahorst (12. April 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Falls du vom alten Modell kommst also vor 2018 dann benötigst du noch folgende Teile (Kabelcover ist für Rahmengröße M): je 1 Stk.
> EP0615-01 Ausfallende
> EP0641-02 Kabelcover
> EP0642-01 Kabelcover
> ...


Sehr hilfreich danke dafür!!


----------



## ulli! (12. April 2021)

@Dahorst hab es eben noch mehrere Male editiert. Habe mich anfangs über den Rahmen sehr gefreut, bis mir aufgefallen ist was alles noch zum Betrieb des Ratts fehlt.

Aber jetzt stehts schön da, Lyrik, MT7, X0, Super Deluxe Ultimate, usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tios (17. April 2021)

Hab ein Spectral von 2019 mit der Fox 36 160 mm. Ich werde iwie nicht warm mit dem Modell. Mich stört die geringere Bodenfreiheit... Bleibe oftmals mit den Pedalen auf dem Hometrail hängen. Mit meinem alten AM nie passiert. 
Iwie find ich die GX Schaltung auch nicht so toll wie meine alte Deore XT 2x10, die wirkt iwie wertiger. 
Die Sattelstütze knackt auch schon obwohl echt erst wenig gefahren... 
Das Sattelrohrstück ab Oberrohr ist mir zu lang in bestimmten Situationen. 
Der Hebel von der absenkbaren Sattelstütze klappert. 
Mich stört doch einiges.... Das Fahrwerk hingegen ist echt super....Hat jemand die selben Probleme. Hab mich von den tollen Berwertungen der Zeitschriften blenden lassen.


----------



## Soulslide (18. April 2021)

Tios schrieb:


> Hab ein Spectral von 2019 mit der Fox 36 160 mm. Ich werde iwie nicht warm mit dem Modell. Mich stört die geringere Bodenfreiheit... Bleibe oftmals mit den Pedalen auf dem Hometrail hängen. Mit meinem alten AM nie passiert.
> Iwie find ich die GX Schaltung auch nicht so toll wie meine alte Deore XT 2x10, die wirkt iwie wertiger.
> Die Sattelstütze knackt auch schon obwohl echt erst wenig gefahren...
> Das Sattelrohrstück ab Oberrohr ist mir zu lang in bestimmten Situationen.
> ...


Also mit der Bodenfreiheit, gewöhnt man sich dran,  bleibe dennoch jenachdem wie ich gerade fahre ab und an noch leicht hängen. 
Die Schaltung ist schon Top, wenn sie richtig eingestellt ist. Das einstellen kann nur etwas langwierig sein wenn man nicht genau weiß wie es richtig geht.
Der Hebel sollte eigentlich richtig fest sein, da wackelt und klapper normal nichts. 
Gruß Soul..


----------



## Tios (18. April 2021)

Okay, das Bike ist auch noch nicht richtig eingefahren. Vllt. wird die Schaltung besser nach paar km ansonsten werd ich sie mal einstellen. Dann schau ich nochmal nach dem Hebel warum der klappert, vllt. zu wenig Zug drauf.


----------



## Soulslide (18. April 2021)

Tios schrieb:


> Okay, das Bike ist auch noch nicht richtig eingefahren. Vllt. wird die Schaltung besser nach paar km ansonsten werd ich sie mal einstellen. Dann schau ich nochmal nach dem Hebel warum der klappert, vllt. zu wenig Zug drauf.


Schau dir auch die Kettenlänge an, bei mir war sie 2 Glieder zu lang,  habe es aber erst nach ca. 18 Monaten herausgefunden.  Schaltung lässt sich jetzt besser und präziser einstellen.


----------



## Steff1337 (19. April 2021)

Tios schrieb:


> Hab ein Spectral von 2019 mit der Fox 36 160 mm. Ich werde iwie nicht warm mit dem Modell. Mich stört die geringere Bodenfreiheit... Bleibe oftmals mit den Pedalen auf dem Hometrail hängen. Mit meinem alten AM nie passiert.
> Iwie find ich die GX Schaltung auch nicht so toll wie meine alte Deore XT 2x10, die wirkt iwie wertiger.
> Die Sattelstütze knackt auch schon obwohl echt erst wenig gefahren...
> Das Sattelrohrstück ab Oberrohr ist mir zu lang in bestimmten Situationen.
> ...



Ich habe ein CF8 von 2019 auch mit einer FOX Ausstattung, allerdings eine XT Schaltung verbaut. Ich kann deine Gedanken zur Bodenfreiheit nachvollziehen. Ich bin anfangs auch hier und da aufgesetzt. Einmal sogar über den Lenker abgestiegen, weil ich an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben war. Ich habe allerdings mein Fahrverhalten angepasst und seitdem läufts einwandfrei. Die "tollen Bewertungen" sind aus meiner Sicht schon gerechtfertigt. Ich eine Menge Spaß mit meinem Spectral!


----------



## MyChaOS (19. April 2021)

Tios schrieb:


> Hab ein Spectral von 2019 mit der Fox 36 160 mm. Ich werde iwie nicht warm mit dem Modell. Mich stört die geringere Bodenfreiheit... Bleibe oftmals mit den Pedalen auf dem Hometrail hängen. Mit meinem alten AM nie passiert.
> Iwie find ich die GX Schaltung auch nicht so toll wie meine alte Deore XT 2x10, die wirkt iwie wertiger.
> Die Sattelstütze knackt auch schon obwohl echt erst wenig gefahren...
> Das Sattelrohrstück ab Oberrohr ist mir zu lang in bestimmten Situationen.
> ...


Ist schon auch aus meiner Sicht ein gutes Bike für den Preis vor allem...

GX tut bei mir tadellos, und auch sonst von keinem Probleme gehört in meinem Umfeld da ham die die meisten.

Aufsitzen hatte ich auch am Anfang, hab dann von meinem 2018er einfach die Gabel auf 160mm getravelt, war ab 2019 Standard, aber die aktuellen RS Fahrwerke sind wieder niedriger, seitdem isses bissl höher am Tretlager nur paar mm (und etwas slacker am Lenker was auch Ned schadet. Am Sitzwinkel passt's auch noch). Aber seit dem issues mir nimmer so aufgefallen, oder ich hab mich dran gewöhnt. Das travel kostet ja überschaubar wenn man selber macht, vllt ne Alternative


----------



## Tbuschi (20. April 2021)

Tios schrieb:


> Hab ein Spectral von 2019 mit der Fox 36 160 mm. Ich werde iwie nicht warm mit dem Modell. Mich stört die geringere Bodenfreiheit... Bleibe oftmals mit den Pedalen auf dem Hometrail hängen. Mit meinem alten AM nie passiert.
> Iwie find ich die GX Schaltung auch nicht so toll wie meine alte Deore XT 2x10, die wirkt iwie wertiger.
> Die Sattelstütze knackt auch schon obwohl echt erst wenig gefahren...
> Das Sattelrohrstück ab Oberrohr ist mir zu lang in bestimmten Situationen.
> ...



Servus,
habe ein Spectral AL 6.0.
Also gerade mal so das man es fahren darf bei manchen.
Testberichte...
Habe ich nicht gelesen.
Entscheidung war in dem Jahr wo das Spectral "neu" rauskam der Preis zu anderen Direktversendern und das Aussehen.
Mich hat auf jeden Fall der Rahmen fasziniert mit dem nicht mehr senkrecht stehenden Dämpfer.
Dann der Kompromiss, ich wollte doch 29 Zoll, die Kowelenzer kommen da auf einmal mit 27,5er, Whaaaatttt, och neee.
OK, dann nochmal in die Runde geschaut, Bonn und im Land Bayern, leider nicht so was dabei wie dieses Spectral.
Also dann das Kowelenzer Schluchtenmoped.
Von 29 Zoll kommend die ersten Ausfahrten, oooohhh Gottt, hier ein Aufsetzer da ein Aufsetzer.
Mist das falsche Rad gekauft.
GX-Eagle, was ein Schund....da klackert es, hängt so tief, Schaltwerk verstellt sich, Schaltauge krumm und eine Diva im einstellen, Hölle...
Lassen wir die Bremsen Guide lieber weg und der Service was man da hört....

Abschließend muss ich sagen,
Das, eine, meine SPECTRAL, ist für mich ein KNALLER, was ein geiles Teil.
Vom Hardtail 29 Zoll, XC fahrend kommend auf diese Schluchtenmoped.

GX von Canyon in Kowelenz eingestellt nach einfahren und das Dingen wuppt wie sau. Geiles Schaltgefühl, es klackt und rinn de Gang. Vergleich zu XT Schaltwerk mit SLX Ansteuerung, für mich geiler.
Kettenlänge wie schon erwähnt ist zu beachten wie die B-Screw.

Dann die Bodenfreiheit, Scheiß drauf, da überleg ich lieber einmal vorher wann ich über eine Stufe trete, als diesen Komfort bei der bergab-Fahrt zu verlieren. 
Klar geht es bestimmt von anderen Herstellern besser oder anders, ich finde das Ding einfach Hammer und bin sehr zufrieden.

Das RockShox Fahrwerk reicht mir vollkommen.
Der Dämpfer mit Huber Buchsen ist super für mich.

Die Guide mit nun RSC Hebeln, Trickstuff Belägen und Scheiben reicht. Zwar etwas schwierig wenn ich vom Hardtail mit MT 5 auf das Fully komme, aber ich gewöhne mich dran.

Sattelstütze konnte ich in eine Reverb tauschen und die macht wirklich einen besseren Dienst wie die LevSi.
Was ich aber dazu sagen kann, wenn es eine LevSi ist, dann @Soulslide schreiben und einen Wartungsvertrag aushandeln  . Der zerlegt die Dinger wohl im Schlaf..  

Was soll ich sagen, mit dem Spectral habe ich mich in kürzester Zeit mehr getraut zu fahren als ich es mir vorstellen konnte. 
Es gibt mir mit Marry und Hans Dampf in 2.6 sehr viel Sicherheit und mit Nobby ist es auch ein Streckenmoped.

Mit dem Service vor Ort bei Canyon war ich immer zufrieden.

Hoffe ich kann noch lange mit dem Ding die Berge hoch und runner.


----------



## flobe1202 (20. April 2021)

flobe1202 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mich weiß das Thema wurde schon öfters in den Thread aufgearbeitet aber ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Spectral CF 8 L mit der Pyke Ultimate und der Super Deluxe gekauft. Das Bike an sich ist top aber ich habe das subjektive Empfinden, dass die Federung viel zu hart ist. Bei kleinen Einschlägen wie Wurzeln oder Steinen absorbiert die Federgabel und der Dämpfer nur minimal. Bei 2M Drops oder härteren Einschlägen ist sie jedoch tadellos. Ich habe schon sämtliche eEinstellungen ausprobiert ebenfalls den Rebound schneller gestellt weil ich dachte, dass die Federung nicht mehr richtig raus kommt bei schnellen impacts aber es ist gefühlt immernoch zu hart. Ich bin letzte Woche ein Specialized Stumpie gefahren das 13 Jahre alt ist und die Federung war wie Butter.
> Meine Daten.
> ...


hey Leute, 

Ich wollte meine Erkenntnisse mal hier lassen. Ich habe bei Huber ein paar neue Gleitlager gekauft. Beim Ausbau des Dämpfers ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass die Hülsen extrem fest drin sind. Hier war keinerlei Lagerung mehr möglich lediglich das reiben an der Schraube, was man auch eindeutig an dieser sehen kann. Das herausbekommen der beiden Hülsen war eine Herausforderung. Letztendlich musste ich sie mit einem Schraubenrausdreher herausschrauben. Das neue Gleitlager und die Hülsen passten perfekt! Kein Vergleich. Nachdem ich alles zusammengebaut habe, machte ich eine kleine Testrunde und ich muss sagen, dass der Dämpfer viel sensibler angesprochen hat, er hat sich nicht mehr tot angefühlt. Ich bin jedoch noch einen Schritt weiter gegangen und habe dem Dämpfer noch das Megneg Upgrade verpasst. Heute war ich auf unserem Hometrail unterwegs und ich muss sagen es hat nichts mehr mit dem alten Super Deluxe zu tun. Super anspruchsverhalten und auch mit der Progression mit der Megneg komme ich klar, 40psi mehr, ein Band und 2 Tokens.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## 014789632 (20. April 2021)

Servus zusammen,

hatte von euch schonmal jemand das Problem das der Fox Float dpx2 (meiner aus 2020) komplett ausgelaufen ist? 


 Hat der Dämpfer hier bekannte Schwächen ( ohne das ich davon mitbekommen hab) oder hab ich hier einfach Pech gehabt. Hat mich nach nichtmal einem Jahr Hometrails fahren schon sehr gewundert. Der Dämpfer ist natürlich schon eingeschickt und ich hoff mal das läuft alles auf Garantie, alles andere würde für mich ein no Go für den Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahorst (20. April 2021)

Das selbe ist bei mir im Sommer passiert. Habe den Dämpfer eingeschickt und der wurde dann auf Garantie repariert.


----------



## DerAnfaenger (21. April 2021)

Hab auch ein CF8 aus 2019 mit der Fox 36 und XT Schaltung. Bei mir war ab Werk das Schaltauge hinüber. Aktuell springt das vorletzte Ritzel unter Druck brutal. Denke jedes mal, die Kette ist gerissen 😃

Ich werde einzig mit der bocksteifen 160er Fox 36 nicht warm. Dies ist mir im gegebenen zu den RS Federgabeln zu hart.

An Anfang hatte ich auch Probleme mit der Bodenfreiheit. Beim dritten Hänger hab ich meinen Fahrstil angepasst.


----------



## filiale (21. April 2021)

DerAnfaenger schrieb:


> Aktuell springt das vorletzte Ritzel unter Druck brutal. Denke jedes mal, die Kette ist gerissen 😃


dann tausche doch das einzelne Ritzel aus...


----------



## DerAnfaenger (21. April 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> dann tausche doch das einzelne Ritzel aus...



Muss gucken, obs wirklich am Ritzel liegt 

Wichtig wäre mir die Federgabel weicher zu bekommen...jemand eine Idee, ohne mehrere hundert Euronen auszugeben? Hab beim kleinen Service gesehen, dass ein Spacer verbaut ist. Macht der einen großen Unterschied?


----------



## Tios (21. April 2021)

Die Fox 36 160 mm find ich auch ein wenig zu hart bzw. sie spricht bei kleineren Schlägen nicht gut an. Bei S3 Trails hingegen bin ich zufrieden mit der Performance. Habe bisher aber immer nur günstigere Gabeln von RockShox gehabt daher kann ich nicht beurteilen ob die Standard Fox 36 gut ist


----------



## Lupinsche (21. April 2021)

flobe1202 schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> 
> Ich wollte meine Erkenntnisse mal hier lassen. Ich habe bei Huber ein paar neue Gleitlager gekauft. Beim Ausbau des Dämpfers ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass die Hülsen extrem fest drin sind. Hier war keinerlei Lagerung mehr möglich lediglich das reiben an der Schraube, was man auch eindeutig an dieser sehen kann. Das herausbekommen der beiden Hülsen war eine Herausforderung. Letztendlich musste ich sie mit einem Schraubenrausdreher herausschrauben. Das neue Gleitlager und die Hülsen passten perfekt! Kein Vergleich. Nachdem ich alles zusammengebaut habe, machte ich eine kleine Testrunde und ich muss sagen, dass der Dämpfer viel sensibler angesprochen hat, er hat sich nicht mehr tot angefühlt. Ich bin jedoch noch einen Schritt weiter gegangen und habe dem Dämpfer noch das Megneg Upgrade verpasst. Heute war ich auf unserem Hometrail unterwegs und ich muss sagen es hat nichts mehr mit dem alten Super Deluxe zu tun. Super anspruchsverhalten und auch mit der Progression mit der Megneg komme ich klar, 40psi mehr, ein Band und 2 Tokens.
> Danke für eure Hilfe


Hab die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Die von Canyon gelieferten Buchsen waren fest und haben gegen den Rahmen gerieben, echt schwache Standardlösung. Huber hats gelöst, riesen Unterschied, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Propain bietet Huber Buchsen im Konfigurator an, kleiner Tip an Canyon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAnfaenger (21. April 2021)

Lupinsche schrieb:


> Hab die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Die von Canyon gelieferten Buchsen waren fest und haben gegen den Rahmen gerieben, echt schwache Standardlösung. Huber hats gelöst, riesen Unterschied, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Propain bietet Huber Buchsen im Konfigurator an, kleiner Tip an Canyon!



Danke für den Hinweis mit den Buchsen. Ist mir schon beim Ausbau des Dämpfers aufgefallen...wurden die reingeprügelt?


----------



## ulli! (21. April 2021)

Federgabel kann man weicher om oberen federwegsbereich durch low friction dichtungen/simmerringe erreichen. (Wenn es am losbrechmoment hapert).

Oder einfach ne lyrik kaufen


----------



## MyChaOS (21. April 2021)

DerAnfaenger schrieb:


> Muss gucken, obs wirklich am Ritzel liegt
> 
> Wichtig wäre mir die Federgabel weicher zu bekommen...jemand eine Idee, ohne mehrere hundert Euronen auszugeben? Hab beim kleinen Service gesehen, dass ein Spacer verbaut ist. Macht der einen großen Unterschied?



Spacer macht eigentlich nur was am oberen ende der progression aus, am ansprechverhalten sollte der nix ausmachen


frage wäre wie viel SAG du fährst, bist da schon bei 30%? falls dir dann obenraus zu wenig wird, kannst dann nen zusätzlichen Spacer reintun. 
Und natürlich hat auch noch die Abstimmung der Druckstufe nen Einfluss.

Aber im vergleich zur RS Pike (die die rs spec an spectral ist) ist die 36 halt von haus aus definitiv härter, und es hatte durchaus gründe warum das 2018nur ne 34 war . aber mit 36 verkauft sichs halt besser


----------



## TraceS54 (21. April 2021)

Habe mein 2019er Spectral CF 8.0 (XT und Fox Performance Elite) nach gut 2,5Jahren und vielen Km auf heimischen Trails und ein paar Bikeparktagen verkauft. Für rund >80% des Neupreises.

Ich hatte nie ein Problem, jede menge Spaß und hab mich auch stets sehr wohl darauf gefühlt. Tolles bike.
Verkauft wurde es nur, weil ein LightEMTB und ein Freeride Bike das übernehmen, was das Canyon zuvor erledigt hat.


----------



## DerAnfaenger (21. April 2021)

MyChaOS schrieb:


> Spacer macht eigentlich nur was am oberen ende der progression aus, am ansprechverhalten sollte der nix ausmachen
> 
> 
> frage wäre wie viel SAG du fährst, bist da schon bei 30%? falls dir dann obenraus zu wenig wird, kannst dann nen zusätzlichen Spacer reintun.
> ...



Ich fahr mit SAG um die 25 % - max 30 %. Ich wiege von Haus etwas mehr wegerm Bodybuilding damals und hab natürlich auch mehr PSI drin. Aber wenn ich meine Lyrik select und die Lyrik vom Kumpel (mit Vorsprung Coil Umbau) vergleiche, ist meine Fox36 ne Starrgabel 

Zu wenig Federweg war nie das Problem, mir hauts eher bergauf den Lenker entgegen, weil zu viel FW. Hab aber meinen Fahrstil angepasst:

Ich sitze bergauf auf dem Lenker.


----------



## ulli! (21. April 2021)

Selbiges mit abhebendem Lenker habe ich bei 160mm Gabel beobachtet. Da lob ich mir mein Spindrift mit 190mm. Geht zwar langsamer bergauf dafür aber ausgewogener.

Du könntest einen Winkelsteuersatz einbauen dass die Front niedriger kommt. Dadurch sollte das Rad nicht so schnell steigen.


----------



## BenschiLi (21. April 2021)

DerAnfaenger schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit SAG um die 25 % - max 30 %. Ich wiege von Haus etwas mehr wegerm Bodybuilding damals und hab natürlich auch mehr PSI drin. Aber wenn ich meine Lyrik select und die Lyrik vom Kumpel (mit Vorsprung Coil Umbau) vergleiche, ist meine Fox36 ne Starrgabel
> 
> Zu wenig Federweg war nie das Problem, mir hauts eher bergauf den Lenker entgegen, weil zu viel FW. Hab aber meinen Fahrstil angepasst:
> 
> Ich sitze bergauf auf dem Lenker.



Hast du schon alles Spacer unterm Vorbau nach oben gesetzt bzw ausgebaut?


----------



## MyChaOS (21. April 2021)

BenschiLi schrieb:


> Hast du schon alles Spacer unterm Vorbau nach oben gesetzt bzw ausgebaut?


Das wollt ich auch Grad vorschlagen das hab ich nachm travel auf 160 auch gemacht. 5mm runter dann hat's wieder gepasst


----------



## DerAnfaenger (21. April 2021)

BenschiLi schrieb:


> Hast du schon alles Spacer unterm Vorbau nach oben gesetzt bzw ausgebaut?





MyChaOS schrieb:


> Das wollt ich auch Grad vorschlagen das hab ich nachm travel auf 160 auch gemacht. 5mm runter dann hat's wieder gepasst


Das werde ich morgen probieren. Auf so einfache Ideen komme ich nicht 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BenschiLi (22. April 2021)

DerAnfaenger schrieb:


> Das werde ich morgen probieren. Auf so einfache Ideen komme ich nicht 🤷‍♂️


Geh ruhig 10mm runter, ich hab jetzt noch 5mm unten drinnen...
Hast nen kurzen Vorbau auch drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAnfaenger (22. April 2021)

BenschiLi schrieb:


> Geh ruhig 10mm runter, ich hab jetzt noch 5mm unten drinnen...
> Hast nen kurzen Vorbau auch drauf?



Den Standard 50mm Vorbau.

Werd in meiner Pause in den Keller und einige Modifikationen durchführen. Das Springen beim vorletztem Ritzel ist vemrutlich dem ovalen KB zu verdanken. Die Schaltung ist perfekt eingestellt, wenn ich das Bike aufhänge. Sobald ich draufsitze und fahr, zickt sie. Habs so gut es geht unterm Fahren eingestellt...

Mein ovales KB kommt bestimmt nicht runter. 14+ KG den Berg raufprügeln mit 11fach und ohne ovalem KB war einfach nur ekelhaft.


----------



## BenschiLi (22. April 2021)

DerAnfaenger schrieb:


> Den Standard 50mm Vorbau.
> 
> Werd in meiner Pause in den Keller und einige Modifikationen durchführen. Das Springen beim vorletztem Ritzel ist vemrutlich dem ovalen KB zu verdanken. Die Schaltung ist perfekt eingestellt, wenn ich das Bike aufhänge. Sobald ich draufsitze und fahr, zickt sie. Habs so gut es geht unterm Fahren eingestellt...
> 
> Mein ovales KB kommt bestimmt nicht runter. 14+ KG den Berg raufprügeln mit 11fach und ohne ovalem KB war einfach nur ekelhaft.



Eigentlich stellt man den Abstand vom Schaltwerk im SAG, also beim draufsitzen, ein. 
Am besten mit ner Lehre. Aber das geht ja alleine schlecht...

Macht das ovale Kettenblatt sooo viel aus??


----------



## DerAnfaenger (22. April 2021)

BenschiLi schrieb:


> Eigentlich stellt man den Abstand vom Schaltwerk im SAG, also beim draufsitzen, ein.
> Am besten mit ner Lehre. Aber das geht ja alleine schlecht...
> 
> Macht das ovale Kettenblatt sooo viel aus??



Die Schaltung passt insgesamt. Ja, da es die Kettenlänge in der ovalen Stellung beeinflusst. Das ovale KB zieht  auch am Schaltwerk ein wenig, sobald die Kette den ovalen Bereich ansteuert. Ich könnte mal ein Video machen.

Und wenn die Frage auf das Treten bezogen war: das Treten ist so viel runder und angenehmer. 

Wen es interessiert: ich habe dieses Kettenblatt


----------



## MyChaOS (22. April 2021)

BenschiLi schrieb:


> Eigentlich stellt man den Abstand vom Schaltwerk im SAG, also beim draufsitzen, ein.
> Am besten mit ner Lehre. Aber das geht ja alleine schlecht...


Jep und das ist auch wichtig. Evtl ist auch die Kette ein Glied zu lang auch das könnte zu rutschen führen.


BenschiLi schrieb:


> Macht das ovale Kettenblatt sooo viel aus??


Ich find jein. Hab's am crosser und am Spectral und am Spectral meiner Frau. Sie fand's richtig krass besser ich fand's auch super aber Ned so um Welten anders, aber definitiv hat man's gemerkt.

Jetzt hab ich am neuen Enduro hab ich keins mehr weil nicht möglich bei dem da High pivot mit idler. Irgendwie vermiss ich es nicht, dachte ich würd's deutlich mehr vermissen. Hab allerdings auch den Winter über ziemlich viel auf der Rolle gesessen und viel trainiert, und vielleicht überrascht mich mein neues Bike nur weil's so extrem gut vorwärts geht trotz 2kg mehr wie am Spectral.


----------



## DerAnfaenger (22. April 2021)

Und wenn man schon dabei ist, dann kann man auch...




Edit: Jungs, danke für den Tipp mit den Spacern. Ne kleine Isartrailrunde war sehr vielversprechend. Zwar nicht viele Höhenmeter, aber das VR bleibt auf dem Boden, selbst wenn ich mich nach hinten lehne.


----------



## LeNotorious (28. April 2021)

Hey Leute,
fahre jetzt seid Sommer 2019 ein Spectral CF 7 und habe durch meinen Bruder einen schönen Vergleich da er das CF 8 von 2020 fährt. Der Rahmen ist ja soweit ich weiß baugleich und da wir von Grund auf unterschiedliche Komponenten verbaut haben ist es ganz interessant zu sehen wie unterschiedlich sich beide Bikes doch anfühlen. Wenn jemand sich dafür interessiert kann ich gerne mal ein bisschen was dazu schreiben bzw. auch welche Probleme und Vorteile die jeweiligen Bikes haben 

Nun habe ich selbst eine Frage,
Ich habe im Winter mal testweise den Hinterbau von meinem Rad auseinandergebaut um den Zustand der Lager zu checken. Ich habe festgestellt, das die Lager von der kleinen Schwarzen Schwinge etwas schwergängiger waren, demensprechend also bald mal getauscht werden sollten. Ich entschied mich also diese Sommersaison mit den Lagern weiterzufahren.
Neuerdings Knarzt das Rad bei starkem treten, nur kurze Zeit nach meinen Wartungsarbeiten. Alles ist Ordnungsgemäß zusammengebaut und mit richtigen Drehmomenten angezogen. Alle wichtigen Teile wurden erst noch nachgefettet, die DUB Kurbel sitzt Bombenfest. Das letzte was mir einfällt wären also die Lager. Da ich von Hand ja beim fetten an den Lagern gedreht habe, schätze ich das der Spiel jetzt ungleichmäßig bei beiden Lagern ausfällt und daher das Knarzen kommt, soweit meine Theorie. 
Seid dem Kauf habe ich am Rahmen noch nie etwas verändert.

Meint ihr ich sollte die Lager unbedingt sofort tauschen oder kann ich die geplante Saison noch zu ende fahren? (fahre Hauptsächlich Enduro/DH)

Wie entscheidet ihr ob und wann ihr eure Lager am Hinterbau tauscht? Nehmt ihr nur Originalteile oder gibt es qualitativ bessere Alternativen siehe Huber Buchsen? Denke das man die Dinger um Welten billiger bei Ebay kriegt oder?

Kann es sein das ich mich Täusche und es was ganz anderes ist?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Sache?


----------



## RedFire_107 (4. Mai 2021)

LeNotorious schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> fahre jetzt seid Sommer 2019 ein Spectral CF 7 und habe durch meinen Bruder einen schönen Vergleich da er das CF 8 von 2020 fährt. Der Rahmen ist ja soweit ich weiß baugleich und da wir von Grund auf unterschiedliche Komponenten verbaut haben ist es ganz interessant zu sehen wie unterschiedlich sich beide Bikes doch anfühlen. Wenn jemand sich dafür interessiert kann ich gerne mal ein bisschen was dazu schreiben bzw. auch welche Probleme und Vorteile die jeweiligen Bikes haben
> 
> Nun habe ich selbst eine Frage,
> ...


Hallo,

ich hatte bzw. habe genau das gleiche Problem ich fahre ein Spectral Cf 7.0 (2019) und bei mir hat es jetzt um weinachten2020 rum angefangen zu knarzen. Ich weiß auch immer noch nicht wo rahn es liegt es war nämlich ab ca. Januar2021 weg und ist jetzt seit ca. April2021 wieder da. Schluss endlich habe ich das Fahrrad sorgfältig geputzt und die Lager mit WD40 gefettet XD. Anscheinend hat es geholfen seitdem knarzen nichts mehr. Wo bei ich bisher gedacht hatte das es an der Steck Achse liegt, weil sie auch nicht Follens angezogen war.



Aber ich hätte noch ne frage an alle Canyon Spectral Fahrer. Ich und mein Freund (Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 2018) haben seit ca. Oktober 2020 Flexibilität im Hinterbau heißt dumm erklärt, wenn man ihn seitlich hin und her wackelt, hat man, dass Gefühl wie etwas lose ist, aber das ist nicht der Fall es sind keine Lager ausgeschlagen oder Lose, genau so auch keine sichtbaren Risse an den Streben.

Bin ich zu empfindlich? Ist das normal? Oder ist etwas kaputt?

Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr so Probleme habt oder hattet.

Mit vielen Grüßen Alex


----------



## LeNotorious (4. Mai 2021)

RedFire_107 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte bzw. habe genau das gleiche Problem ich fahre ein Spectral Cf 7.0 (2019) und bei mir hat es jetzt um weinachten2020 rum angefangen zu knarzen. Ich weiß auch immer noch nicht wo rahn es liegt es war nämlich ab ca. Januar2021 weg und ist jetzt seit ca. April2021 wieder da. Schluss endlich habe ich das Fahrrad sorgfältig geputzt und die Lager mit WD40 gefettet XD. Anscheinend hat es geholfen seitdem knarzen nichts mehr. Wo bei ich bisher gedacht hatte das es an der Steck Achse liegt, weil sie auch nicht Follens angezogen war.
> 
> ...


Hi, danke für die Antwort,
Denke ich beobachte einfach weiter, am Ende dieser Saison tausche ich dann sporadisch mal die Lager die ich nicht mehr gut finde... 😅

Zu deiner Frage, das der Hinterbau etwas flext ist denke ich zu einem gewissen Grad normal, zumal der bei uns ja aus Alu ist und das ja auch etwas nachgibt. Sollte nur keine Geräusche oder Spiel haben.
War anfangs selbst auch ein wenig misstrauisch 🤨
Aber wenn du dir Zeitlupen bei Youtube oderso anschaust siehst du auch manchmal sehr gut wie durch die Krafteinflüsse der Hinterbau flext. Also generell. Schätze das es auch etwas von der jeweiligen Rahmenkonstruktion abhängt.
Lg


----------



## RedFire_107 (5. Mai 2021)

LeNotorious schrieb:


> Hi, danke für die Antwort,
> Denke ich beobachte einfach weiter, am Ende dieser Saison tausche ich dann sporadisch mal die Lager die ich nicht mehr gut finde... 😅
> 
> Zu deiner Frage, das der Hinterbau etwas flext ist denke ich zu einem gewissen Grad normal, zumal der bei uns ja aus Alu ist und das ja auch etwas nachgibt. Sollte nur keine Geräusche oder Spiel haben.
> ...


Ok Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (5. Mai 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, so nun hat es mein Spectral auch erwischt... der Hinterbau hat an Knacks
> 
> So mal abwarten was Canyon dazu sagt... Bike ist von April 2018 - Laufleistung gerade mal schlappe 1600km.
> 
> ...


 
So kleines Update von mir:
es dauerte bei mir FAST EINEN  MONAT bis sich Canyon am 27.04.21 gemeldet hat. Ja es ist ein Garantie fall (TOP) - Nein es gibt die Farbe natürlich nicht mehr (MIST) - Als Ersatzrahmen wurde mir leider nur das (persönliche Meinung) ULTRA HÄSSLICHE, DDR TRABBI Style, silber orange angeboten 




Seitdem bin ich mit Canyon in Diskussion über Alternativen.
Aufzahlung auf CF, oder die Bitte mir wenigsten einen Liefertermin für einen schwarzen Rahmen o.ä. zu nennen, hat Canyon abgelehnt, Zitat:
"Da Du dich bereits im Garantiezeitraum befindest, hast Du leider keinen Farbanspruch mehr.
Wir können Dir aktuell nur diesen Rahmen anbieten."
--> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Es kann doch net sein das ich gezwungen werde das zu akzeptieren?

@Canyon_Support ist das wirklich euer letztes Wort?
Ich war bisher ein wirklich zufriedener Kunde und liebäugle bereits mit einem Spectral 29 oder nenm Strive als nächstes Bike, ABER das kann ich wirklich nicht akzeptieren.

BG

FX


----------



## Birdy2017 (5. Mai 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> So kleines Update von mir:
> es dauerte bei mir FAST EINEN  MONAT bis sich Canyon am 27.04.21 gemeldet hat. Ja es ist ein Garantie fall (TOP) - Nein es gibt die Farbe natürlich nicht mehr (MIST) - Als Ersatzrahmen wurde mir leider nur das (persönliche Meinung) ULTRA HÄSSLICHE, DDR TRABBI Style, silber orange angeboten
> Anhang anzeigen 1265859
> 
> ...



Also abgesehen von der wie erwartet langen Antwortzeit finde ich nicht, dass es da nen Grund zum Motzen gibt. Die Garantie ist komplett freiwillig und genauso steht es in den Garantiebedingungen. Klar, ein (kostenpflichtiges) Upgrade wäre nice, aber einen Anspruch sehe ich da nicht.
Den Raw/Orange Rahmen finde ich sogar ganz geil. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
Als ich im Gewährleistungszeitraum von Canyon ne andere Farbe bekommen habe, war ich natürlich auch nicht glücklich. Von daher kann ich die Traurigkeit schon nachvollziehen


----------



## MyChaOS (5. Mai 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> So kleines Update von mir:
> es dauerte bei mir FAST EINEN  MONAT bis sich Canyon am 27.04.21 gemeldet hat. Ja es ist ein Garantie fall (TOP) - Nein es gibt die Farbe natürlich nicht mehr (MIST) - Als Ersatzrahmen wurde mir leider nur das (persönliche Meinung) ULTRA HÄSSLICHE, DDR TRABBI Style, silber orange angeboten
> Anhang anzeigen 1265859
> 
> ...


Wie @Birdy2017 schreibt steht's so in den Bedingungen ist auch relativ üblich so weil sie einfach nicht alles auf Lager haben können. Ich würd den Austausch nehmen und wenn du dich überhaupt nicht damit anfreunden kannst Verkauf ihn, ist schließlich neu.

Zumindest das orange sollte sich mit akzeptablen Aufwand über folieren lassen.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (5. Mai 2021)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> Also abgesehen von der wie erwartet langen Antwortzeit finde ich nicht, dass es da nen Grund zum Motzen gibt. Die Garantie ist komplett freiwillig und genauso steht es in den Garantiebedingungen. Klar, ein (kostenpflichtiges) Upgrade wäre nice, aber einen Anspruch sehe ich da nicht.
> Den Raw/Orange Rahmen finde ich sogar ganz geil. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
> Als ich im Gewährleistungszeitraum von Canyon ne andere Farbe bekommen habe, war ich natürlich auch nicht glücklich. Von daher kann ich die Traurigkeit schon nachvollziehen


Naja was heißt hier motzen, ich will kein Upgrade, das war ja ein Alternativvorschlag.

Aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum man mir auf meinen Vorschlag zu warten bis eine passendere Farbe verfügbar wäre einfach nicht eingeht und sagt, den da und basta.

Das hat doch nix mit Service oder Kundenzufriedenheit zu tun. Zu der Farbkombi passt nix von meinen Custom Teilen, net mal die Klamotten, da Rot und Orange jetzt net so die mega geile Farbkombi sind.

Klar sind Farben Geschmackssache, aber ich denke es hat einen Grund warum Canyon gerade diese über hat. Natürlich ist es dann bequem, naja besser gesagt wirtschaftlich für einen Hersteller bereits gebundenes Kapital so umzusetzen. Mit den schwarzen Rahmen im Zulauf (lieferbar ab August lt. Homepage) wollen die halt neue Bikes verkaufen. Der Leidtragende ist dann der Kunde der mit den Resten abgespeist wird. Frei nach dem Motto, sei froh das du was kriegst. Ehrlich, ohne erweiterte Rahmengarantie hätte ich das Spectral nicht gekauft. Drüber hinaus was hier viele nicht wissen, bei Canyon bleibt man auch noch auf den Kosten des Umbaus sitzen, oder schraubt selber so wie ich. Das läuft bei anderen Herstellern, auch Direktversendern, anders. Ich weiß von YT, die hatten sogar angeboten den Rahmen in China lackieren zu lassen, falls der Kunde die Wartezeit akzeptiert. Klar vor Covid, aber da hat man wenigsten als Kunde ne Wahl. 
Zweites Beispiel, ich hatte vor meinem ersten Canyon ein Wheeler, da wurde auf Garantie der Rahmen auch getauscht. Da wurde das Bike komplett vom Hersteller umgebaut und es gab Scheibenbremse on top, da es keine Rahmen mehr mit Cantilever gab. Das nenne ich Service!

Da kann man wohl als Kunde erwarten eine Lösung angeboten zu bekommen die keinen Würgereiz in einem auslöst. Ich meine einige von uns stehen schon auf ihr Bike und haben es sich net umsonst so ausgesucht...


----------



## trifighter22 (5. Mai 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> --> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Es kann doch net sein das ich gezwungen werde das zu akzeptieren?


Nein, überhaupt nicht!
Vor 6 Wochen einen Riss im Tretlagerbereich endeckt.
Canyon angeschrieben... immer mindestens 11 Tage auf eine Antwort gewartet. Dann sollte ich zu Govecs als Partner zum prüfen des Garantiefalls.
Die konnten mir aber auch nicht weiterhelfen. 
Ich hab dann kurz entschlossen Canyon auf Facebook angeschrieben (Antwortzeit 2 Std.) und gefragt ob ich einfach vorbeikommen kann. 
Am nächsten Tag (22.4.) war ich in Koblenz in der Werkstatt. Überraschenderweise hatte ich keine Wartezeit und die Prüfung des Garantiefalls dauerte 10 min. inklusive Prüfung in der Qualitätskontrolle.
Ich konnte mir dann eine Farbe raussuchen und hab mich für schwarz entschieden. Dienstags (27.4) war es wieder Abholbereit. Aus Bequemlichkeit hab ich es mir dann doch nach Hause schicken lassen. 
Heute (5.5.) kam es an, schick im schwarz, ohne Macken und top vorbereitet.
Von daher hab ich da ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wenn es von der Fahrtstrecke möglich ist, würde ich es mal vor Ort versuchen. Der Mitarbeiter aus der Werkstatt war echt nett und dem war es vollkommen egal welche Farbe ich mir aussuche.
Grüße aus der Pfalz.


----------



## trifighter22 (5. Mai 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> --> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Es kann doch net sein das ich gezwungen werde das zu akzeptieren?


Nein, überhaupt nicht!
Vor 6 Wochen einen Riss im Tretlagerbereich endeckt.
Canyon angeschrieben... immer mindestens 11 Tage auf eine Antwort gewartet. Dann sollte ich zu Govecs als Partner zum prüfen des Garantiefalls.
Die konnten mir aber auch nicht weiterhelfen. 
Ich hab dann kurz entschlossen Canyon auf Facebook angeschrieben (Antwortzeit 2 Std.) und gefragt ob ich einfach vorbeikommen kann. 
Am nächsten Tag (22.4.) war ich in Koblenz in der Werkstatt. Überraschenderweise hatte ich keine Wartezeit und die Prüfung des Garantiefalls dauerte 10 min. inklusive Prüfung in der Qualitätskontrolle.
Ich konnte mir dann eine Farbe raussuchen und hab mich für schwarz entschieden. Dienstags (27.4) war es wieder Abholbereit. Aus Bequemlichkeit hab ich es mir dann doch nach Hause schicken lassen. 
Heute (5.5.) kam es an, schick im schwarz, ohne Macken und top vorbereitet.
Von daher hab ich da ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wenn es von der Fahrtstrecke möglich ist, würde ich es mal vor Ort versuchen. Der Mitarbeiter aus der Werkstatt war echt nett und dem war es vollkommen egal welche Farbe ich mir aussuche.
Grüße aus der Pfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (6. Mai 2021)

trifighter22 schrieb:


> Nein, überhaupt nicht!
> Vor 6 Wochen einen Riss im Tretlagerbereich endeckt.
> Canyon angeschrieben... immer mindestens 11 Tage auf eine Antwort gewartet. Dann sollte ich zu Govecs als Partner zum prüfen des Garantiefalls.
> Die konnten mir aber auch nicht weiterhelfen.
> ...


Danke fürs Feedback und den Tipp. Hast du auch ein Spectral? Welches Modell genau und wie alt ist das Bike?


----------



## trifighter22 (6. Mai 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback und den Tipp. Hast du auch ein Spectral? Welches Modell genau und wie alt ist das Bike?


Ich hab ein Spectral CF 9 aus Oktober 2020.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (6. Mai 2021)

trifighter22 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Spectral CF 9 aus Oktober 2020.


OK, dann warst du aber noch in der normalen 2 jährigen Garantie. Lt. Canyon bin ich in der freiwilligen Garantie... Mal sehen was sie mir als Feedback geben


----------



## yukon100 (6. Mai 2021)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> So kleines Update von mir:
> es dauerte bei mir FAST EINEN  MONAT bis sich Canyon am 27.04.21 gemeldet hat. Ja es ist ein Garantie fall (TOP) - Nein es gibt die Farbe natürlich nicht mehr (MIST) - Als Ersatzrahmen wurde mir leider nur das (persönliche Meinung) ULTRA HÄSSLICHE, DDR TRABBI Style, silber orange angeboten
> Anhang anzeigen 1265859
> 
> ...


Grundsätzlich wird der Wunsch einer Farbe schon respektiert, leider sind bei manchen Rahmengrößen die Farben vergriffen. Das man dann nicht  das letzte Exemplar einer Farbe herausgibt, kann man mit ein bisschen Abstand auch verstehen, die Leute in den ersten 2Jahren sollten natürlich schon bevorzugt werden. Ansonsten finde ich das Raw Silber mit Orange schon sehr schick, liegt aber vielleicht an meinem Alter, bin damit eben vor 30 Jahren groß geworden. Man muss halt auch mal offen für etwas Neues sein ;-).


----------



## ulli! (10. Mai 2021)

Soooo... Nächstes Problem :

Die integrierte Sattelklemme harmoniert nicht mit meiner Reverb.
Ziehe ich die Sattelklemme mit 4 Nm an kratzen anscheinend die Messingstifte an der Reverb, teilweise fährt sie auch nichtmehr aus. Riefen haben sich schon abgezeichnet.
Ziehe ich die Sattelklemme mit 3 Nm an, verdreht sich die Stütze und sinkt ab.

Jetzt bin ich bei 3,3 Nm, wirklich toll gelöst ist das bis jetzt nicht.

Hat hier jmd selbiges Problem bereits gehabt?
Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit die Sattelklemme zu verändern/die Klemmfläche zu vergrößern?

Sonst wird mein Weg über Montagepaste und kleinere Messingstifte führen...


----------



## MyChaOS (10. Mai 2021)

ulli! schrieb:


> Soooo... Nächstes Problem :
> 
> Die integrierte Sattelklemme harmoniert nicht mit meiner Reverb.
> Ziehe ich die Sattelklemme mit 4 Nm an kratzen anscheinend die Messingstifte an der Reverb, teilweise fährt sie auch nichtmehr aus. Riefen haben sich schon abgezeichnet.
> ...


Hab überhaupt kein Problem mit der Reverb und 4nm... seit 2018 ist das auf 4nm festgezogen, Reverb läuft top und rutschen tut da auch nix.
Am Spectral meiner Frau 1:1 das selbe

Passt der Drehmomentschlüssel? Oder ist das billiges chinaglump


----------



## ulli! (10. Mai 2021)

Standart-Wera-Syntace Drehmoment, der sollte funktionieren.
Ich denke es liegt an der Kombi von Reverb (und deren Maßhaltigkeit in Komb. mit den verbauten Messingstiften) und der doch nicht so (imo) guten Sattelklemme.


----------



## Rio93 (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen  
Ich habe ein Spectral Al 5.0 von 2020 und bin als Anfänger gelegentlich auf Erfahrungsberichte angewiesen. 
Also danke im Voraus fürs Antworten! 

Ich habe meine Federung auf mein Gewicht angepasst und habe die Federgabel laut Herstellerempfehlung bei einem Fahrgewicht von 90kg mit 95 psi aufgepumpt. Im Dämpfer habe ich jetzt einen Luftdruck von 180 psi, da der negativ Federweg so nach meinem Verständnis bei etwa 25-30% liegt. 
Kann mich jemand anhand dieser Werte bestätigen oder hat eventuell komplett andere Einstellungen bei ähnlichem Gewicht? 
Liebe Grüße 
Dario

(Es wird demnächst noch eine Frage meinerseits zur Einstellung der Schaltung beim gleichen Bike folgen  Hab wie gesagt etwas Redebedarf um typische Anfänger Fehler zu vermeiden)


----------



## MyChaOS (12. Mai 2021)

Rio93 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich habe ein Spectral Al 5.0 von 2020 und bin als Anfänger gelegentlich auf Erfahrungsberichte angewiesen.
> Also danke im Voraus fürs Antworten!
> 
> ...


Das kannst du easy selbst nachmessen... Druckangaben und hängen von so vielen Sachen ab dass schon jemand genau das selbe Bike inklusive Modell und Jahr braucht. Bei identischem Gewicht...

Wichtig ist nur der SAG. Und wenn der zu hoch ist mehr Luft, wenn zu niedrig weniger... Wichtig: fahrfertig testen (zb. mit Rucksack und Trinkblase). Zum Messen schiebst du einfach den Ring zurück wenn du drauf stehst ( kannst dich dabei anlehnen aber Ned abstützen an ner Wand oÄ) und dann absteigen ohne weiter einzufedern. Am besten geht's mit 2.person die den Ring schiebt. Und dann musst du wie weit der Ring vom Anschlag weg ist, das setzt ins Verhältnis zu Federweg(vorne) bzw dämpferhub (hinten). Hub ist 60 oder 65mm beim Spectral: Sollte die Gabel ab werk 150mm haben dann ist hinten 60mm, bei 160mm vorne 65mm hinten.

SAG von 25%-30% sollte auf alle Fälle für den Anfang passen. Ob du lieber 25 oder lieber 30 hast musst irgendwann selber rausfinden. Am besten einfach mit einem anfangen dann fahren bis man weiß wie sich das anfühlt und dann kann man Mal irgendwann experimentieren wenn man etwas konstanter immer wieder den selben trail fährt


----------



## Rio93 (12. Mai 2021)

MyChaOS schrieb:


> Das kannst du easy selbst nachmessen... Druckangaben und hängen von so vielen Sachen ab dass schon jemand genau das selbe Bike inklusive Modell und Jahr braucht. Bei identischem Gewicht...
> 
> Wichtig ist nur der SAG. Und wenn der zu hoch ist mehr Luft, wenn zu niedrig weniger... Wichtig: fahrfertig testen (zb. mit Rucksack und Trinkblase). Zum Messen schiebst du einfach den Ring zurück wenn du drauf stehst ( kannst dich dabei anlehnen aber Ned abstützen an ner Wand oÄ) und dann absteigen ohne weiter einzufedern. Am besten geht's mit 2.person die den Ring schiebt. Und dann musst du wie weit der Ring vom Anschlag weg ist, das setzt ins Verhältnis zu Federweg(vorne) bzw dämpferhub (hinten). Hub ist 60 oder 65mm beim Spectral: Sollte die Gabel ab werk 150mm haben dann ist hinten 60mm, bei 160mm vorne 65mm hinten.
> 
> SAG von 25%-30% sollte auf alle Fälle für den Anfang passen. Ob du lieber 25 oder lieber 30 hast musst irgendwann selber rausfinden. Am besten einfach mit einem anfangen dann fahren bis man weiß wie sich das anfühlt und dann kann man Mal irgendwann experimentieren wenn man etwas konstanter immer wieder den selben trail fährt


Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab mir jetzt mal meinen Bruder zur Hilfe gerufen und den SAG nochmals überprüft. Bei dem Trail der nahegelegenen Halde fühlt sich die Abfahrt toll an und bis jetzt kann ich sagen dass der Dämpfer nicht öfter nachfedert. Nach meinem Verständnis ein gutes Zeichen. Genaueres wird sich mit der Zeit ergeben und danke nochmals für deine Tipps. 
Dario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MyChaOS (12. Mai 2021)

Rio93 schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab mir jetzt mal meinen Bruder zur Hilfe gerufen und den SAG nochmals überprüft. Bei dem Trail der nahegelegenen Halde fühlt sich die Abfahrt toll an und bis jetzt kann ich sagen dass der Dämpfer nicht öfter nachfedert. Nach meinem Verständnis ein gutes Zeichen. Genaueres wird sich mit der Zeit ergeben und danke nochmals für deine Tipps.
> Dario


Wie er "nachfedert" bestimmst du mit der Zugstufe (Rebound) 

Erst Druck einstellen, dann Zugstufe. Bei der Gabel ganz easy: einfach komprimieren, dann ruckartig Lenker loslassen und so lange spielen bis das Vorderrad minimalst abhebt, es soll weder hoch hüpfen, noch statisch am Boden bleiben.
Am Hinterrad sollte es in etwa gerade so schnell sein, dass wenn du ne Bordsteinkante runter fährst nicht über das normal zurück springt.

Auch hier ist die genaue Einstellung etwas Vorlieben und Fahrweisen abhängig, aber so sollte sich ein Basissetup finden. Und wie gesagt, dann Mal einfahren und spielen was besser ist. Hast das Gefühl im Sprung kickt der Dämpfer dann rebound langsamer


----------



## Rio93 (13. Mai 2021)

Okay danke nochmal  Ich muss es morgen mal anhand der Bordsteinkante beim Rebound am Dämpfer testen (und auch die Tage mal bei kleineren Sprüngen drauf achten), da es ja nur für die Federgabel eine empfohlene Angabe von Rockshox gibt. Aber momentan informiere ich mich über Youtube erstmal darüber, wie ich bei der Schaltung den Abstand der Schaltrolle zum Ritzel ohne Chaingap-Tool optimal einstelle. Falls ich dabei Probleme bekomme, würde ich mich gerne nochmal zurück melden 🙂


----------



## MyChaOS (13. Mai 2021)

Rio93 schrieb:


> Okay danke nochmal  Ich muss es morgen mal anhand der Bordsteinkante beim Rebound am Dämpfer testen (und auch die Tage mal bei kleineren Sprüngen drauf achten), da es ja nur für die Federgabel eine empfohlene Angabe von Rockshox gibt. Aber momentan informiere ich mich über Youtube erstmal darüber, wie ich bei der Schaltung den Abstand der Schaltrolle zum Ritzel ohne Chaingap-Tool optimal einstelle. Falls ich dabei Probleme bekomme, würde ich mich gerne nochmal zurück melden 🙂


Lass es, besorg dir für paar Euro das Tool und solang gilt, never touch a running system. Wenn die einmal verstellt ist geht gar nix mehr, und ohne Schablone ist das übles Trial/error.


----------



## BeetCake (14. Mai 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin grade dabei mir sämtliche Lager für den Hinterbau meines CF7 (2020) zu bestellen. Ich habe hier im Thread die von Soulslide gepostete Explosionszeichnung mit den entsprechenden Lagerbezeichnungen gefunden.

Demnach benötige ich insgesamt 8x 61801-2RS (12x21x5) vollkugelig und 3x 61802-2RS (15x24x5).

Auf der Canyon Seite und auch in der Explosionszeichen sieht es für mich danach aus, als hätten die Lager am Horstlink einseitig eine Kante. Auch die Bilder für den passenden Lagersatz (GP0109-01) von Canyon sehen für mich danach aus. Suche ich nun aber mit der Lagerbezeichnung nach alternativen Anbietern (z.B. SKF) finde ich nur standard Lager ohne diese Kante. 

Weiß Jemand ob Standard Lager 61801-2RS (12x21x5) passen oder muss ich zwingend den Lagersatz von Canyon bestellen?

Habt ihr ggf. auch Tipps zum Ausbau? Innenabzieher mit Gleithammer?


----------



## Steff1337 (19. Mai 2021)

Liebe Alle,

Habe gerade mein bike geputzt und bin da auf was gestoßen. Vllt könnt ihr mal einen kritischen Blick drauf werfen, ob das ein riss im Rahmen ist. Ist ein cf8.0 aus 2019

Edit: wenn ich mit dem Fingernagel drüber gehe ist da ne klare Kante


----------



## trifighter22 (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich hatte an fast der gleichen Stelle einen Riss, sah fast genauso aus. Es war auch eine klare Kante zu spüren.
Wurde von Canyon auf Garantie getauscht.
Ist ein CF 9 aus 2020


----------



## Steff1337 (19. Mai 2021)

trifighter22 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte an fast der gleichen Stelle einen Riss, sah fast genauso aus. Es war auch eine klare Kante zu spüren.
> Wurde von Canyon auf Garantie getauscht.
> Ist ein CF 9 aus 2020


danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Kontaktiere mal den Service. yay.
Zeitpunkt könnte ungünstiger nicht sein, einen Monat vor dem Alpencross. Was ich hier so mitlese dauert es wohl ständig länger.


----------



## trifighter22 (19. Mai 2021)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Kontaktiere mal den Service. yay.
> Zeitpunkt könnte ungünstiger nicht sein, einen Monat vor dem Alpencross. Was ich hier so mitlese dauert es wohl ständig länger.


Wenn es schnell gehen muss, am besten direkt hinfahren.
Die Antwortzeiten des Service sind recht lang. Vor Ort wurde mir innerhalb von ein paar Minuten geholfen. Das Rad wurde direkt dort behalten und innerhalb von ein paar Werktagen umgebaut.


----------



## Heckman (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo,


trifighter22 schrieb:


> ich hatte an fast der gleichen Stelle einen Riss, sah fast genauso aus. Es war auch eine klare Kante zu spüren.
> Wurde von Canyon auf Garantie getauscht.
> Ist ein CF 9 aus 2020


Kam der Riss Einfach so oder wurde das Bike hart rangenommen ? Besitze das gleiche Modell bisher alles unauffällig bin aber auch kein Profi Fahrer/ Springer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifighter22 (25. Mai 2021)

Heckman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kam der Riss Einfach so oder wurde das Bike hart rangenommen ? Besitze das gleiche Modell bisher alles unauffällig bin aber auch kein Profi Fahrer/ Springer


Bei mir kam der Riss einfach so.
Habe es beim putzen bemerkt.
Profi bin ich bei weitem nicht, ich war mit dem Rad vielleicht zweimal auf dem Flowtrail Stromberg und ansonsten springe ich nicht viel.
War anscheinend ein Materialfehler...


----------



## CoilRocks (26. Mai 2021)

Gelöscht


----------



## Steff1337 (27. Mai 2021)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Leider auch hier, ähnliche Stelle. Bin gerade dabei, mit Canyon Kontakt aufzunehmen


welches Modell und Bauhjahr hast du?
Hatte letzte Woche Mittwoch Kontakt mit Canyon aufgenommen und bis gestern keine Antwort erhalten. Bin nun gestern hingefahren und habs abgegeben. Es könnte wohl noch diese Woche (ganz eventuell) in die Werkstatt zur Begutachtung kommen. Nun heißt es warten....


----------



## esnos05 (28. Mai 2021)

Das ist echt frustrierend, was die für schwache Rahmen verbauen...
Vor einem Jahr war bei mir die Kettenstrebe gerissen und heute ein Riss im Unterrohr an der Schweißnaht zum Dämpfer. So ein Mist. Der Ersatz auf Gewährleistung letztes Jahr hat im Prinzip gut geklappt, aber 2 Monate gedauert. Und jetzt schon wieder... :-/
Das Kaufdatum ist 2 Jahre und 2 Wochen her... habe gerade den Support angeschrieben, bin mal gespannt was passiert...


----------



## CoilRocks (28. Mai 2021)

S.u.


----------



## CoilRocks (28. Mai 2021)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> welches Modell und Bauhjahr hast du?
> Hatte letzte Woche Mittwoch Kontakt mit Canyon aufgenommen und bis gestern keine Antwort erhalten. Bin nun gestern hingefahren und habs abgegeben. Es könnte wohl noch diese Woche (ganz eventuell) in die Werkstatt zur Begutachtung kommen. Nun heißt es warten....


Gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d7rupps (29. Mai 2021)

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Hab ein Spectral 8.0 gekauft im Januar 2019. Beim sauber machen auch einen Riss entdeckt an der selben Stelle. Hab die Bilder an Canyon geschickt und die meinten ich könnte von Crash Replacement Gebrauch machen und haben mir einen neuen Rahmen für 1300€ angeboten. Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet das ich nicht gestürzt bin und der Riss so entstanden sei und hatte gefragt ob sie sich das nicht mal anschauen und prüfen wollen. Nach langem hin und her konnte ich den Rahmen jetzt einschicken. Am 18.5 ist er in Koblenz angekommen habe aber jetzt noch keine Antwort erhalten. Das ganze dauert bei mir jetzt schon knapp 8 Wochen😩


----------



## Rio93 (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte nochmals eine Frage bezüglich meines Spectral Al 5.0 (2020) und hoffe, dass mir jemand dabei weiterhelfen kann 
Mir ist vergangenen Dienstag im Bikepark Winterberg bei einem Sturz der Hebel der Sattelstütze (Iridium Teleskop-Sattelstütze) 
am Lenker abgebrochen. Da ich sowohl beim Fahren als auch beim Schrauben Anfänger bin, möchte ich mich gerne vergewissern dass meine Vorgehensweise bei der Reperatur korrekt ist. Ich würde mich morgen beim Canyon Support melden, um einen Hebel nachzubestellen. Wie es dann mit dem Montieren des Hebels läuft, hoffe ich mit eurer Hilfe zu erfahren.

Außerdem hat das Bike durch den Sturz zusätzlich noch Lackplatzer an der Federgabel abbekommen und ich würde gerne wissen, inwiefern oder ob es überhaupt dabei Handlungsbedarf gibt.

Fotos zu Beidem findet ihr im Anhang.
Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe!

Gruß
Dario


----------



## BigBadaBoom (30. Mai 2021)

Rio93 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hätte nochmals eine Frage bezüglich meines Spectral Al 5.0 (2020) und hoffe, dass mir jemand dabei weiterhelfen kann
> Mir ist vergangenen Dienstag im Bikepark Winterberg bei einem Sturz der Hebel der Sattelstütze (Iridium Teleskop-Sattelstütze)
> am Lenker abgebrochen. Da ich sowohl beim Fahren als auch beim Schrauben Anfänger bin, möchte ich mich gerne vergewissern dass meine Vorgehensweise bei der Reperatur korrekt ist. Ich würde mich morgen beim Canyon Support melden, um einen Hebel nachzubestellen. Wie es dann mit dem Montieren des Hebels läuft, hoffe ich mit eurer Hilfe zu erfahren.
> 
> ...


Der Lack-Abplatzer ist egal und es ist vollkommen normal, dass eine Federgabel so aussieht. 😉

Was den Hebel angeht: geh lieber nicht über Canyon, das dauert nur ewig. Kauf die einen bei irgendeinem Händler.
Es gibt zwei Arten von Hebel: einem, bei dem das Kabel geklemmt wird (also ist diese kleine "Blei-Tonne" des Kabels an der Sattelstütze), und eine Sorte bei dem dieses dicke Ende des Kabels am Hebel ist und das Kabel an der Sattelstütze geklemmt wird.

Schau einfach welche du verbaut hast und kaufe dir ein X-Beliebigen Ersatz. Gibt's in allen Preis- und Qualitäts-Stufen. Der Standard von Canyon ist am unteren Ende der Skala, musst also keine Angst haben was schlechteres zu bekommen...


----------



## Rio93 (30. Mai 2021)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Der Lack-Abplatzer ist egal und es ist vollkommen normal, dass eine Federgabel so aussieht. 😉
> 
> Was den Hebel angeht: geh lieber nicht über Canyon, das dauert nur ewig. Kauf die einen bei irgendeinem Händler.
> Es gibt zwei Arten von Hebel: einem, bei dem das Kabel geklemmt wird (also ist diese kleine "Blei-Tonne" des Kabels an der Sattelstütze), und eine Sorte bei dem dieses dicke Ende des Kabels am Hebel ist und das Kabel an der Sattelstütze geklemmt wird.
> ...


Okay, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 
Das mit der Federgabel beruhigt mich und wegen des Hebels werde ich nun irgendeinen aus der mittleren Preisklasse bestellen und wenn der da ist werde ich mich eventuell nochmal wegen der Montage melden. 
Grüße


----------



## Rio93 (31. Mai 2021)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Der Lack-Abplatzer ist egal und es ist vollkommen normal, dass eine Federgabel so aussieht. 😉
> 
> Was den Hebel angeht: geh lieber nicht über Canyon, das dauert nur ewig. Kauf die einen bei irgendeinem Händler.
> Es gibt zwei Arten von Hebel: einem, bei dem das Kabel geklemmt wird (also ist diese kleine "Blei-Tonne" des Kabels an der Sattelstütze), und eine Sorte bei dem dieses dicke Ende des Kabels am Hebel ist und das Kabel an der Sattelstütze geklemmt wird.
> ...


Hättest du eventuell noch einen konkreten Vorschlag welchen Hebel ich mir ersatzweise kaufen oder auf welcher Seite ich eine neue bestellen könnte (oder eventuell doch besser im Fahrradladen)? Bei Magiac habe ich jetzt spontan nicht passendes gefunden..


----------



## LeNotorious (2. Juni 2021)

Rio93 schrieb:


> Hättest du eventuell noch einen konkreten Vorschlag welchen Hebel ich mir ersatzweise kaufen oder auf welcher Seite ich eine neue bestellen könnte (oder eventuell doch besser im Fahrradladen)? Bei Magiac habe ich jetzt spontan nicht passendes gefunden..


Ich an deiner Stelle würde einen qualitativ besseren nehmen, richtig gut finde ich zum Beispiel den Hebel von Race Face (Turbine).
Der ist schön stabil und sieht gut aus. Gibts auch in verschiedenen Farben wenn du willst.
Ist auch nicht so viel teurer als die billigen.


----------



## Tbuschi (4. Juni 2021)

Race Face Remote Hebel 1x Hop Up fuer Turbine R Dropper Vario Sattelstuetze Farbe schwarz
					

Race Face Remote Hebel 1x Hop Up fuer Turbine R Dropper Vario Sattelstuetze Farbe schwarz: Race Face Turbine R 1x Lever Der Race Face 1x Hop-Up Lever , ...




					www.tnc-hamburg.com
				




Wenn da Interesse noch besteht, habe nicht geprüft ob es der günstigste Anbieter ist.


----------



## Steff1337 (5. Juni 2021)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> Liebe Alle,
> 
> Habe gerade mein bike geputzt und bin da auf was gestoßen. Vllt könnt ihr mal einen kritischen Blick drauf werfen, ob das ein riss im Rahmen ist. Ist ein cf8.0 aus 2019
> 
> Edit: wenn ich mit dem Fingernagel drüber gehe ist da ne klare Kante


So update von mir:

Habe es letzte Woche Mittwoch in Koblenz abgegeben und auf die Dringlichleit zwecks AlpX hingewiesen. Freitag (2 Tage später) drauf die Meldung bekommen es sei fertig und ich solle die Service Hotline anrufen. Montag gemacht (2 1/2h Wartezeit trotz 8Uhr) und gesagt bekommen, der komplette Rahmen sei auf Gewährleistung getauscht worden.
Also alles in allem meine zweite sehr gute Erfahrung mit dem canyon Service. Ich drück euch anderen die Daumen!


----------



## Thale (12. Juni 2021)

Wahrscheinlich ist das schon ausgiebig irgendwo im Forum diskutiert worden, aber ich habe beim Rumsuchen nicht die passende Stelle gefunden. 2016 kam das Al 6 noch auf rund 13,6 kg, aktuell sollen es 14,8 sein? Bei gleichem Rahmen und Laufradgröße finde ich das komisch. Sicherlich hat schon mal einer die Zunahme analysiert, woran liegts?

Gruß - Thale


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Juni 2021)

Thale schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist das schon ausgiebig irgendwo im Forum diskutiert worden, aber ich habe beim Rumsuchen nicht die passende Stelle gefunden. 2016 kam das Al 6 noch auf rund 13,6 kg, aktuell sollen es 14,8 sein? Bei gleichem Rahmen und Laufradgröße finde ich das komisch. Sicherlich hat schon mal einer die Zunahme analysiert, woran liegts?
> 
> Gruß - Thale


Spectral 2016 war ein ganz anderes Rad🤷🏼‍♂️

Ansonsten wären die verbauten Komponenten der Grund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thale (13. Juni 2021)

Hm: Gegenüber 2018 plus 10 mm Federweg vorne und hinten als Mehrgewicht, Schaltung in beiden Fällen 1x12, Bremsscheiben gleich groß, Reifenbreite von 2,6 auf 2,4 reduziert und trotzdem heute deutlich schwerer. Da muss es irgendwo anders einen Fortschritt geben.

Ich möchte das Spectral auf keinen Fall schlecht reden, vor allem da ich wieder ein AL - Bike haben will. Der Trend zum Schwerern ist ja bei fast allen Anbietern zu spüren. Ich habe halt nur ein Kumpel, der hat mir das Spectral wärmstens empfohlen, allerdings halt noch die ältere und leichtere Ausführung (sogar noch mit Zweifachschaltung).

Ist von eich einer von dem älteren auf das aktuelle Spectral umgestiegen und kann mal seine Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## MyChaOS (14. Juni 2021)

Thale schrieb:


> Hm: Gegenüber 2018 plus 10 mm Federweg vorne und hinten als Mehrgewicht, Schaltung in beiden Fällen 1x12, Bremsscheiben gleich groß, Reifenbreite von 2,6 auf 2,4 reduziert und trotzdem heute deutlich schwerer. Da muss es irgendwo anders einen Fortschritt geben.
> 
> Ich möchte das Spectral auf keinen Fall schlecht reden, vor allem da ich wieder ein AL - Bike haben will. Der Trend zum Schwerern ist ja bei fast allen Anbietern zu spüren. Ich habe halt nur ein Kumpel, der hat mir das Spectral wärmstens empfohlen, allerdings halt noch die ältere und leichtere Ausführung (sogar noch mit Zweifachschaltung).
> 
> Ist von eich einer von dem älteren auf das aktuelle Spectral umgestiegen und kann mal seine Erfahrungen berichten?


2018 hatte das "aktuelle" Spectral zum Beispiel ne fox 34 und nen Dämpfer ohne piggy. Nun Ned Piggy und ne Fox 36. Das alleine macht schon was aus

Das alte spectral vor MJ 2018 mit dem senkrechten Dämpfer hatte zum Beispiel keine bikeparkfreigabe. Also auch rahme. Mit weniger Reserve designt. Außerdem  wird zunehmend leider vor allem der CF rahmen designt und dann halt der Alurahmen danach so in der Form nachgebaut. Ab das nun sinnvoll ist oder Ned 

Und zum Beispiel Reifen könnten auch viel ausmachen. Während 2018 der rekon Stock war fürs Hinterrad würden es danach Mal DHR II die ne Ecke schwerer sind. Ist also schwer zu sagen woran es liegt


----------



## ulli! (14. Juni 2021)

Zusammengefasst: Rahmen aktuelles Modell wiegt 600gr. mehr.
Steifere Gabeln wiegen etwas mehr rd 200 je nach Modell.
Dämpfer mit externen ifp Behälter wiegen bisschen mehr
Laufräder wurden später teils auch schwere Verbaut

Wieviel Federweg das Rad hat ist egal, dieser wird idr über Spacer und Airshafts eingestellt.

Gefühlt steigt die Front beim neuen Modell nicht so schnell (ohne wissenschaftliche Belege) mehr vergleiche kann ich nicht ziehen.
Rahmen brechen wie vorher genauso oft.


----------



## jawe23 (15. Juni 2021)

Servus,

Thema wurde glaube schon 1x angesprochen.
Hat irgendwer beim 27,5"er Spectral eine Kettenführung montiert und wenn ja WIE ? 

würde mich über Tipps / Bilder freuen.

gruß jan


----------



## flobe1202 (18. Juni 2021)

BeetCake schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin grade dabei mir sämtliche Lager für den Hinterbau meines CF7 (2020) zu bestellen. Ich habe hier im Thread die von Soulslide gepostete Explosionszeichnung mit den entsprechenden Lagerbezeichnungen gefunden.
> 
> ...


Hi @BeetCake,

mich stehe im Moment vor der gleichen Herausforderung  und habe diese Lager hier gefunden. Das sollten die sein die man benötigt.









						Flansch Dünnringlager F-6802-2RS | Bestellen Sie jetzt!, 2,23 €
					

Dünnringlager mit Flansch F-6802-2RS 15x24x5 mm >>> hochwertiges RiKuLa - Allroundlager > Dichtung aus NBR




					www.kugellager-express.de
				












						Edelstahl Dünnringlager SS-6801-2RS 12x21x5 mm, 4,80 €
					

Edelstahl Dünnringlager SS-6801-2RS / SS6801-2RS / S6801-2RS 12x21x5 mm >> qualitätsvolles Rillenkugellager > überwiegend mit Lebensmittelfett geschmiert




					www.kugellager-express.de
				





Ich hätte ja lieber welche von Enduro Bearings aber leider stelle ich mich zu blöd an um die richtigen Lager zu finden. Bist du schon weiter gekommen? ich würde nur ungern die Lager von Canyon kaufen, weil das bestimmt die gleichen Lager sind die im Bile verbaut sind und meiner Meinung nach sind diese Minderwertig.

vg

flo


----------



## BeetCake (19. Juni 2021)

flobe1202 schrieb:


> Hi @BeetCake,
> 
> mich stehe im Moment vor der gleichen Herausforderung  und habe diese Lager hier gefunden. Das sollten die sein die man benötigt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe bisher nur die 3x Main Pivot Lager gewechselt. Das sind ganz normale 61802-2RS ohne Flansch.

Die anderen 61801 haben tatsächlich diesen "Flansch". Habe sie noch nicht ausgebaut und nachgemessen. Daher weiß ich auch nicht welches Maß dieser Flansch haben muss.


----------



## flobe1202 (19. Juni 2021)

BeetCake schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher nur die 3x Main Pivot Lager gewechselt. Das sind ganz normale 61802-2RS ohne Flansch.
> 
> Die anderen 61801 haben tatsächlich diesen "Flansch". Habe sie noch nicht ausgebaut und nachgemessen. Daher weiß ich auch nicht welches Maß dieser Flansch haben muss.


Welche Kugellager hast du genommen? Die originalen von Canyon oder hast du diese wo anders gekauft?


----------



## BeetCake (19. Juni 2021)

flobe1202 schrieb:


> Welche Kugellager hast du genommen? Die originalen von Canyon oder hast du diese wo anders gekauft?


Habe bei irgendeinem Kugellagershop 61802 2RS vollkugelig von SKF gekauft.
Link kann ich später mal raussuchen.


----------



## DerAnfaenger (24. Juni 2021)

DerAnfaenger schrieb:


> Die Schaltung passt insgesamt. Ja, da es die Kettenlänge in der ovalen Stellung beeinflusst. Das ovale KB zieht  auch am Schaltwerk ein wenig, sobald die Kette den ovalen Bereich ansteuert. Ich könnte mal ein Video machen.
> 
> Und wenn die Frage auf das Treten bezogen war: das Treten ist so viel runder und angenehmer.
> 
> Wen es interessiert: ich habe dieses Kettenblatt


Also wen es interessiert:

Das ruckartige Springen des Schaltwerks vom vorletzten in den letzten Ritzel liegt an einem (schon wieder) lose gewordenem Abschlussringen. Kappiere ich echt nicht. Ist das zweite Mal, dass das passiert. Bemerkbar macht sich das, wenn es beim tretten raschelt, als wäre ein Lager nicht mehr fettig 

Wie kann das sein? Fester Anziehen ist ja nicht, weil nach fest kommt ab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (25. Juni 2021)

esnos05 schrieb:


> Das ist echt frustrierend, was die für schwache Rahmen verbauen...
> Vor einem Jahr war bei mir die Kettenstrebe gerissen und heute ein Riss im Unterrohr an der Schweißnaht zum Dämpfer. So ein Mist. Der Ersatz auf Gewährleistung letztes Jahr hat im Prinzip gut geklappt, aber 2 Monate gedauert. Und jetzt schon wieder... :-/
> Das Kaufdatum ist 2 Jahre und 2 Wochen her... habe gerade den Support angeschrieben, bin mal gespannt was passiert...


Bin grad etwas geschockt.
Nach zwei Rissen an der Kettenstrebe
bekomme ich genau diesen Rahmen zugesendet… heute oder morgen..
Hatte gehofft, dass der 2019 verbessert 
wurde, nachdem dort sogar noch mehr Federweg freigegeben worden ist.

Sag Bescheid wie es weitergeht…

Grüße


----------



## DerAnfaenger (25. Juni 2021)

Ich hab das 2019er Spectral CF8 und bislang keine Risse etc. entdeckt. Hab es Ende Juli 2019 gekauft und Anfang August erhalten. Mein CF8 war auch zum Glück nicht von der Kettenstrebenproblematik betroffen. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, dass ich an einer Stelle ein schimmerndes Gold im Rahmen habe. Könnte aber vom Ölen der Kette stammen...


----------



## Soulslide (25. Juni 2021)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Hatte gehofft, dass der 2019 verbessert
> wurde, nachdem dort sogar noch mehr Federweg freigegeben worden ist.


Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass sich der Federweg verändert hat.  Sollte hinten schon immer max. 150mm gewesen sein. Je nach Dämpfer auch 140mm.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Juni 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass sich der Federweg verändert hat.  Sollte hinten schon immer max. 150mm gewesen sein. Je nach Dämpfer auch 140mm.


Der Hub des Dämpfers hat sich geändert. Im ersten Jahr kam dat Ding ja noch mit Plusbereifung.


----------



## Soulslide (25. Juni 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Der Hub des Dämpfers hat sich geändert. Im ersten Jahr kam dat Ding ja noch mit Plusbereifung.


Also ich habe ein 2018 Al 6.0 mit 65mm Hub und 2,6" Reifen,  aber das sind doch keine Plusreifen. 
Also 65mm Hub =150mm
60mm Hub = 140mm.
Was haben die Reifen mit dem Hub zu tun?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Juni 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein 2018 Al 6.0 mit 65mm Hub und 2,6" Reifen,  aber das sind doch keine Plusreifen.
> Also 65mm Hub =150mm
> 60mm Hub = 140mm.
> Was haben die Reifen mit dem Hub zu tun?


Die Dämpfer sind intern begrenzt. Sichtbarer Hub ist nicht gleich nutzbarer Hub. 
Also 2018 war das schon ne Plusbereifung…ausgehend von der Standardbereifung zu der Zeit. 
Ein 2,6" Reifen hat halt mehr Volumen, baut somit auch höher. Deswegen wird der Hub begrenzt das die Pelle nirgends anschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (25. Juni 2021)

Ich meinte mit mehr Hub, dass Canyon das Rad von 2018(150mm/140mm) in 2019(160mm/150mm) geändert und damit sogar Enduro mäßig aufgerüstet hat. 
Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass der Rahmen robuster gemacht worden ist.
Aber so wie ich das jetzt sehe, wurde am Rahmen nichts geändert, nur neue Gabel/Dämpfer verwendet…


----------



## Soulslide (25. Juni 2021)

Also Leute, ich fahre mit meinem AL 6.0 aus 2018  vorne 160 und hinten 150 mit je 2,6" Reifen V u. H
Da schlägt nirgends etwas an, Plus Bereifung habe ich auch nicht, ja mag sein das der 2,6 er etwas mehr Volumen hat hat das der gleich höher aufbaut und sich dadurch der Hub verändert oder der reifen Einfluss auf den Hub nimmt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich habe beide Teile Gabel und Dämpfer getravelt und ja im Dämpfer ist eine Begrenzung drin gewesen und somit stimmt jetzt die 60mm Hub Linie auf dem Dämpfer nicht mehr mit den eigentlich Hub überein. Aber wenn man sich die Linie am 65mm Dämpfer anschaut dann weiß ich das diese 5mm unter die des 600m Dämpfers leigt. Man musste ja schließlich den IPF von 69,xx mm auf 73,5 mm ändern. 
Also modelle aus 2018 und später sind Baugleich oder können durch Anpassungen Teilegeleich gemacht werden. Jeder kann sich 2,6" oder 2,4" oder auch 2,5" Reifen draufpacken und auch 150/140 oder 160/150 (v/h) fahren. Egal welches Baujahr. Ausnahme gilt glaube ich bei S Rahmen, diese können definitiv keinen 150mm Federweg hinten haben. 
Wie bereits geschrieben ich fahren seit Aug. 2018 diese Kombi 2,6W Reifen und vorne 160mm  (Pike) und hinten 150mm Deluxe und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## trailblitz (26. Juni 2021)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit mehr Hub, dass Canyon das Rad von 2018(150mm/140mm) in 2019(160mm/150mm) geändert und damit sogar Enduro mäßig aufgerüstet hat.
> Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass der Rahmen robuster gemacht worden ist.
> Aber so wie ich das jetzt sehe, wurde am Rahmen nichts geändert, nur neue Gabel/Dämpfer verwendet…


Sodele, Ersatzrahmen erhalten. Kettenstrebe sieht besser aus, Canyon hat die kritische  Schweißnaht an der Strebe entfernt.


----------



## Soulslide (26. Juni 2021)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Sodele, Ersatzrahmen erhalten. Kettenstrebe sieht besser aus, Canyon hat die kritische  Schweißnaht an der Strebe entfernt.


Kannst du mal bitte ein Foto machen.
Danke


----------



## trailblitz (26. Juni 2021)

Neu




Alt


----------



## Soulslide (26. Juni 2021)

Dank dir,  aber das Teil sieht jetzt eher so aus wie die ersten Streben ohne Verstärkung. Steht bei dir unter der Strebe ein Buchstaben Code,  so etwas wie 3U oder 3L bin mir nicht mehr sicher weite der lautet.  Die ersten Streben hatten keinen Code.
Kann das jemand hier bestätigten?
verstehe nicht wieso die wieder die Verstärkung entfernen,  Kahn es sein das meinte stehen mehr vorrätig sind und die jetzt wieder die alten rausgeben?
Hat jemand von euch auch vor kurzem auch eine Strebe ohne Verstärkung erhalten?


----------



## Soulslide (26. Juni 2021)

Meine sieht so aus,  Sülze der letzte Baustand sein.


----------



## trailblitz (27. Juni 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Dank dir,  aber das Teil sieht jetzt eher so aus wie die ersten Streben ohne Verstärkung. Steht bei dir unter der Strebe ein Buchstaben Code,  so etwas wie 3U oder 3L bin mir nicht mehr sicher weite der lautet.  Die ersten Streben hatten keinen Code.
> Kann das jemand hier bestätigten?
> verstehe nicht wieso die wieder die Verstärkung entfernen,  Kahn es sein das meinte stehen mehr vorrätig sind und die jetzt wieder die alten rausgeben?
> Hat jemand von euch auch vor kurzem auch eine Strebe ohne Verstärkung erhalten?


Bei mir steht auf dem Tretlager 3M vor der Seriennummer, nichts auf den Streben.


----------



## Soulslide (27. Juni 2021)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Bei mir steht auf dem Tretlager 3M vor der Seriennummer, nichts auf den Streben.


Bei meinem Austauschrahmen mit Strebe ist jetzt mit noch so ein Aufkleber drauf. 
Auf der alten Strebe stand aber U3 oder 3U oder ähnliches drauf,  dass war damals die Bezeichnung für die verstärkte Strebe. Vielleicht hat aber Canyon jetzt schon wieder eine neue Variante herausgebracht.


----------



## Soulslide (27. Juni 2021)

Narfelchen schrieb:


> http://www.kssuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/2018-LEV-Si.pdf Um genau zu sein
> 
> Die RA sind angeblich die älteren. Ich habe aber noch keine einzige, nachvollziehbare oder offizielle Zuordnung der Streben Bezeichnung zu Chargen, Daten oder einzelnen angeschriebenen Kunden gehört die über Spekulation rausgehen. Ich würde die Markierung zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt für nicht brauchbar für die Unterscheidung zwischen "guter" und "schlechter" Strebe nennen. Und ja, es gibt RA, 3A und gar keine Markierung.


Habe den Beitrag aus 2018 gefunden. 
Angeblich war RA die alte Strebe und 3A die neue,  dann hab es auch noch welche ohne Bezeichnung,  aber welche jetzt am besten war,  kann die glaube ich keiner genau sagen,  sind alle sporadisch gerissen, gebrochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblitz (27. Juni 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Habe den Beitrag aus 2018 gefunden.
> Angeblich war RA die alte Strebe und 3A die neue,  dann hab es auch noch welche ohne Bezeichnung,  aber welche jetzt am besten war,  kann die glaube ich keiner genau sagen,  sind alle sporadisch gerissen, gebrochen...


Den Aufkleber hat die Strebe  auch, mit einer 1…
Ich hatte zweimal diesen Riss. Beide Streben mit Schweißnaht. Beidesmal in der Mitte der Naht. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die komplette Strebe nun anders gefertigt worden ist, hydrogeformt anders, so dass die Schweißnaht nicht mehr notwendig ist. Die Zeit wird es zeigen.


----------



## Soulslide (27. Juni 2021)

Hoffe das es so ist,  wünsch ich dir.  Mal sehen was demnächst so passiert.  Viel Glück mit der neuen Strebe...


----------



## DerAnfaenger (27. Juni 2021)

Mein CF8 hatte (oder hat, wenn es noch dran ist) auch diesen Sticker drauf.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. Juni 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> hinten 150mm Deluxe


Servus @Soulslide ,

hast Du die kompletten Daten von dem Rock Shox Deluxe der im AL 6.0 verbaut ist.
Meine also Tune, Bohrung, Abmessungen und was man alles so brauch um einen Austauschdämpfer zu erkennen.

Vielleicht tausche ich den Dämpfer mal in einen Rock Shox Super Deluxe ( Ultimate ).
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Soulslide (28. Juni 2021)

Sorry , aber das bin ich mir sehr unsicher.
Tune denke ich LL.
Maße 230x60 habe ich aber auf 65 getravelt. 
Den Rest kann ich dir nicht sagen.  Habe eine Megneg eingebaut und bin seitdem sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. Juni 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Sorry , aber das bin ich mir sehr unsicher.
> Tune denke ich LL.
> Maße 230x60 habe ich aber auf 65 getravelt.
> Den Rest kann ich dir nicht sagen.  Habe eine Megneg eingebaut und bin seitdem sehr zufrieden.


Trotzdem Danke für die Info.
Habe immer noch das Problem bei dem Hebel für die Verstellung für Pedalieren oder Offen. 
Der leiert schnell aus und ist dann ohne Funktion.
Hab da noch nix gefunden um den Fehler selbst zu beheben.


----------



## Soulslide (28. Juni 2021)

Habe ich auch,  verstelle ihn mittlerweile mir noch selten. Aber wenn,  dann immer versuchen im unbelasteten Zustand zu verstellen.  Kurz aus dem Sattel gehen und möglichst bei ganz ausgefahrenen Dämpfer verstellen.


----------



## Soulslide (28. Juni 2021)

Bei dir hilft dann nur noch Klebeband in der offenen Stellung fixieren...


----------



## DerAnfaenger (28. Juni 2021)

Ich war gerade nochmal unten und hab den Rahmen und die Kettenstrebe geprüft und keine Risse etc. feststellen können. Hab auch die Kettenstrebe mit dem blauen Sticker. Der hält echt gut 😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Narfelchen (2. Juli 2021)

Sagt mal, bin ich der einzige der an gefühlt jeder verfügbaren Wurzel oder Stein mit dem Pedal bollert? Habe einen L Rahmen und der "bottom bracket offset" wird mit 22mm angegeben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass damit "bottom bracket drop" gemeint ist. Ich habe ein anderes Rad das 45mm bb drop hat. Es ist ein Hardtail und klar is da die ganze Geometrie schwer vergleichbar, aber halt meine einzige Referenz. Ich merke das hauptsächlich bei technischen Kletterpassagen, da pedalieren andere ganz normal und ich muss diesen kraftraubenden Tanz mit dem Tretlager machen. Was hat denn sonst noch Einfluss auf diese pedal strikes? Zu viel Sag? Zu wenig Druck im Shock/Reifen? Würd mal gerne wissen ob das Spectral als eher hohes oder niedriges bottom bracket angesehen wird. Die Zahl von meinem Hardtail ist ja komplett anders.


----------



## Soulslide (2. Juli 2021)

Also ich kann dich beruhigen,  wenn ich bei kurzen schnellen Bergauffahrten noch aufpasse, würde ich auch oft an Steinen oder Wurzeln hängen  bleiben. Bei langen langsameren Passagen passiert das nicht,  da ich den Dämpfer nicht so stark belastet.  Außerdem mach ich dann sowieso meisten den Dämpfer zu.


----------



## andi82 (24. Juli 2021)

hey Leute,

brauch mal eure Unterstützung.
Mein Spectral 2020 knarzt seit einigen Tagen vom Hinterbau her.

Jetzt würde ich gerne präventiv alle Lager mal tauschen.

Frage:
Ich brauche ja 8x 21x12x5 - 6801 Lager.
Das würde ich welche von Enduro Bearings nehmen aus der MAX Reihe.
Oder hat hier jemand bessere Empfehlungen?

Aber was für Abmaße haben die 3 Lager welche in dem Gelenk über dem Tretlager verbaut sind?
Da sind scheinbar lt Explosionszeichnung 3 Stück verbaut.
Canyon Bearing Kit GP0110-01

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Soulslide (24. Juli 2021)

Schau erstmal nach ob das Knarzen nicht von der Sattelstütze herkommt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Juli 2021)

andi82 schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> 
> brauch mal eure Unterstützung.
> Mein Spectral 2020 knarzt seit einigen Tagen vom Hinterbau her.
> ...



Die Lager sind so gut durch den Rahmen abgedichtet das da in so kurzer Zeit kaum was dran sein kann. 
Dein Problem liegt sicher woanders. 
Steckachse HR
Schaltwerk/Schaltauge
Hinterbau Verspannung 
Bolzen locker
Kette
Freilauf etc.


----------



## Ben_Lo (25. Juli 2021)

Ich würde auch erstmal die von meinem Vorredner aufgezählten Punkte abklappern! 

Meins hat mal beim ein federn hinten geknackt, weil an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme ich die Kegelsenkung für den Schraubbolzen reinlaciert wurde. Der Bolzen hatte sich wohl minimal gelockert, und ist dann auf dem Lack etwas mit gedreht, wodurch das knacken kam. 

Habe den Lack entfernt, den Bolzen neu gefettet eingebaut und seitdem ist Ruhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeetCake (27. Juli 2021)

andi82 schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> 
> brauch mal eure Unterstützung.
> Mein Spectral 2020 knarzt seit einigen Tagen vom Hinterbau her.
> ...


Die 8x Lager für Horst-Link etc. sind keine Standardgrößen. Die Lager haben einseitig einen Kragen und müssen mit einem Abzieher entfernt werden. Die kannst du nicht einfach in eine Richtung durchtreiben, da in der Mitte zwischen den Lagern ein Steg steht. Ich weiß nicht, ob man einfach die originalen mit Kragen einfach durch 6801 oder 61801 (ohne Kragen) ersetzen kann.

Die 3 Lager oberhalb des Tretlagers sind 61802-2RS (15x24x5) nach Industrie-Standard.

EDIT: Zum Knacken fällt mir noch das Thema Dämpferbuchsen ein. Meine originalen Rockshox Dämpferbuchsen waren nach kurzer Zeit schon fest und eingelaufen. Umbau auf Huber Buchsen + neue Dämpferschrauben -> Knacken weg und smootheres Feeling vom Dämpfer beim "Losbrechen".


----------



## esnos05 (29. Juli 2021)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Bin grad etwas geschockt.
> Nach zwei Rissen an der Kettenstrebe
> bekomme ich genau diesen Rahmen zugesendet… heute oder morgen..
> Hatte gehofft, dass der 2019 verbessert
> ...


Wenn's denn weitergehen würde...  :-((

Ich habe Ende Mai den erneuten Riss im Rahmen gemeldet und bis heute noch nicht mal eine Antwort von Canyon bekommen. Nur eine automatisierte Kundenzufriedenheitsumfrage, in der ich Canyon in allen Kriterien maximal negativ beurteilt habe. An der Kunden-Hotline wird man auch nur auf das Gewährleitstungsformular verwiesen und dass man abwarten soll.
Extrem nervig - beim Verkaufen machen sie einen auf kundenfreundlich aber bei Garantie und Gewährleistung tauchen sie komplett ab


----------



## filiale (29. Juli 2021)

esnos05 schrieb:


> Wenn's denn weitergehen würde...  :-((
> 
> Ich habe Ende Mai den erneuten Riss im Rahmen gemeldet und bis heute noch nicht mal eine Antwort von Canyon bekommen. Nur eine automatisierte Kundenzufriedenheitsumfrage, in der ich Canyon in allen Kriterien maximal negativ beurteilt habe. An der Kunden-Hotline wird man auch nur auf das Gewährleitstungsformular verwiesen und dass man abwarten soll.
> Extrem nervig - beim Verkaufen machen sie einen auf kundenfreundlich aber bei Garantie und Gewährleistung tauchen sie komplett ab



Dann eröffne nochmal ein weiteres Ticket. Alles von vorne und nochmal neu. Bei den Schnarchsäcken gehen auch mal mails verloren.


----------



## MyChaOS (29. Juli 2021)

esnos05 schrieb:


> Wenn's denn weitergehen würde...  :-((
> 
> Ich habe Ende Mai den erneuten Riss im Rahmen gemeldet und bis heute noch nicht mal eine Antwort von Canyon bekommen. Nur eine automatisierte Kundenzufriedenheitsumfrage, in der ich Canyon in allen Kriterien maximal negativ beurteilt habe. An der Kunden-Hotline wird man auch nur auf das Gewährleitstungsformular verwiesen und dass man abwarten soll.
> Extrem nervig - beim Verkaufen machen sie einen auf kundenfreundlich aber bei Garantie und Gewährleistung tauchen sie komplett ab


Facebook in einschlägigen Gruppen liest der Support mit. Ansonsten dort ubeen Chat klappt wohl oft auch besser als mails


----------



## Lacazoo (31. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen, bei meinem Spectral CF 7.0 2020 wackelt seit einigen Wochen das Vorderrad auf der Achse. Ich vermute, dass es am Lager liegt. Habe ca. 2200 km auf dem Bock runter.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie lautet die genaue Bezeichnung des Lagers, das ich bei Canyon bestellen muss?

LG und Danke vorab! Steffen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. Juli 2021)

Lacazoo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bei meinem Spectral CF 7.0 2020 wackelt seit einigen Wochen das Vorderrad auf der Achse. Ich vermute, dass es am Lager liegt. Habe ca. 2200 km auf dem Bock runter.
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie lautet die genaue Bezeichnung des Lagers, das ich bei Canyon bestellen muss?
> 
> LG und Danke vorab! Steffen


Punkt 1: Mach’s uns einfach und verrat uns welcher Laufradsatz verbaut is. 
Punkt 2: Bei Canyon bestellste dein Bike aber niemals Kugellager. 
Die gibts zb bei Kugellagerexpress.


----------



## Lacazoo (31. Juli 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Mach’s uns einfach und verrat uns welcher Laufradsatz verbaut is.
> Punkt 2: Bei Canyon bestellste dein Bike aber niemals Kugellager.
> Die gibts zb bei Kugellagerexpress.


Laufräder sind die DT Swiss M 1900


----------



## andi82 (1. August 2021)

BeetCake schrieb:


> Die 8x Lager für Horst-Link etc. sind keine Standardgrößen. Die Lager haben einseitig einen Kragen und müssen mit einem Abzieher entfernt werden. Die kannst du nicht einfach in eine Richtung durchtreiben, da in der Mitte zwischen den Lagern ein Steg steht. Ich weiß nicht, ob man einfach die originalen mit Kragen einfach durch 6801 oder 61801 (ohne Kragen) ersetzen kann.
> 
> Die 3 Lager oberhalb des Tretlagers sind 61802-2RS (15x24x5) nach Industrie-Standard.
> 
> EDIT: Zum Knacken fällt mir noch das Thema Dämpferbuchsen ein. Meine originalen Rockshox Dämpferbuchsen waren nach kurzer Zeit schon fest und eingelaufen. Umbau auf Huber Buchsen + neue Dämpferschrauben -> Knacken weg und smootheres Feeling vom Dämpfer beim "Losbrechen".



Super danke für deinen Beitrag!

Der Knarzen ist weg.
Es war einiges an Dreck unter den Abdeckungen der Lager am Horst-Link gekommen.
Lager laufen teilweise aber schon recht schwergängig, sodass demnächst ein Wechsel ansteht.

Kann jemand was zu den oben genannten Lagern sagen?
Passen die 6801 Lager von Enduro Bearing aus der Max Serie hier?

Gerne auch Tipps für andere Lager-(Hersteller)

Viele Grüße und nochmals vielen Dank an alle fürs Helfen.


----------



## Tbuschi (2. August 2021)

Lacazoo schrieb:


> Laufräder sind die DT Swiss M 1900


Am Besten kontaktierst Du dazu DT Swiss mit der Rechnung von Canyon. 
Der Service bei DT Swiss war bei mir immer sehr gut und schnell.


----------



## Lacazoo (2. August 2021)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Am Besten kontaktierst Du dazu DT Swiss mit der Rechnung von Canyon.
> Der Service bei DT Swiss war bei mir immer sehr gut und schnell.


Ich dachte nach so vielen KM wäre das normal und kann mal vorkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeetCake (2. August 2021)

Lacazoo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bei meinem Spectral CF 7.0 2020 wackelt seit einigen Wochen das Vorderrad auf der Achse. Ich vermute, dass es am Lager liegt. Habe ca. 2200 km auf dem Bock runter.
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie lautet die genaue Bezeichnung des Lagers, das ich bei Canyon bestellen muss?
> 
> LG und Danke vorab! Steffen


Verbaut sind 6902-RS.
Bei mir waren die Lager nach einem Monat bereits kaputt. Habe Sie durch diese ersetzt: 
SKF Rillenkugellager MTRX Solid Oil 61902/6902 2RS | 15 x 28 x 7 mm​Ich habe mich dazu bei Canyon gemeldet und eine Reparaturfreigabe in einer lokalen Bikewerkstatt meiner Wahl bis 50€ erhalten. Ich habe Lager und Werkzeug bestellt und es selber gemacht. Canyon hat die Rechnungen der Einzelteile anstandslos übernommen. Hat allerdings 5 Wochen gedauert, bis gezahlt wurde.


----------



## Tbuschi (2. August 2021)

Lacazoo schrieb:


> Ich dachte nach so vielen KM wäre das normal und kann mal vorkommen


Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist das Canyon von 2020 ?
Dann 2 Jahre Garantie / Gewährleistung, also 2022.
Zur Zeit 08/2021.

Nach meinem Verständnis könnte da DT Swiss, wenn Du anfragst bestimmt eine Lösung anbieten.


----------



## LeNotorious (4. August 2021)

Meinst du das auf die iridium dropper bezogen oder generell?
Habe das blöde knarzen auch schon etwas länger und vermute das es an der blöden Stütze liegt. Bisher tut sie zumindest was sie soll…
Habe echt schon so viele Sachen versucht und verzweifle langsam daran…


Soulslide schrieb:


> Schau erstmal nach ob das Knarzen nicht von der Sattelstütze herkommt


----------



## andi82 (4. August 2021)

LeNotorious schrieb:


> Meinst du das auf die iridium dropper bezogen oder generell?
> Habe das blöde knarzen auch schon etwas länger und vermute das es an der blöden Stütze liegt. Bisher tut sie zumindest was sie soll…
> Habe echt schon so viele Sachen versucht und verzweifle langsam daran…



Probiere mal folgendes:

Nimm das Hinterrad raus und öffne die beiden Abdeckungen links und rechts auf der Innenseite.

Dort war bei mir einiges an Dreck drin, der das Knarzen veraursacht hat.


----------



## BenschiLi (5. August 2021)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Am Besten kontaktierst Du dazu DT Swiss mit der Rechnung von Canyon.
> Der Service bei DT Swiss war bei mir immer sehr gut und schnell.



Ich hab das genau so gemacht (ebenfalls M1900) und DT Swiss hat meine kostenlos getauscht…meine haben nach ca 7 Monaten die Biege gemacht.


----------



## Panti (5. August 2021)

Servus zusammen,

hat von Euch zufällig jemand eine rechte Sitzstrebe für ein Spectral in Gr. L über und würde sich davon trennen? 👋

Hab im Dez. 2020 einen Garantiefall bei Canyon aufgemacht und heute (2 Wochen nach versprochenen Lieferdatum) erfahren, dass es für das Spectral 27.5“ wohl (vorerst) keine Rahmenteile mehr gibt. 🤯

PS. Meine die Rahmengrößen M - XL haben den gleichen Hinterbau.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (5. August 2021)

Panti schrieb:


> Hab im Dez. 2020 einen Garantiefall bei Canyon aufgemacht und heute (2 Wochen nach versprochenen Lieferdatum) erfahren, dass es für das Spectral 27.5“ wohl (vorerst) keine Rahmenteile mehr gibt. 🤯


🤯🤯🤯🤯
Das lässt mir ja wenig Hoffnung für meinen Garantie-Fall!

AL oder CF?
Kann dir übrigens nur eine kaputte rechte Sitzstrebe anbieten.... 😖

Haben sie dir alternativen angeboten? Rückkauf des Rades o.ä.? (wobei man ja aktuell auch keine Alternativen kaufen kann)


----------



## Panti (5. August 2021)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> 🤯🤯🤯🤯
> Das lässt mir ja wenig Hoffnung für meinen Garantie-Fall!
> 
> AL oder CF?
> ...


Hab das AL6, wobei der Hinterbau (mit Ausnahme CFR-Modell) ja immer aus Alu ist.

Canyon hat mir einen Rückkauf des Bikes für 1.550€ angeboten. Da ich aber Bremsen & Laufräder upgegraded hab, ist das eig. kein wirklich toller Deal. Aktuell bekommt man ja ohnehin keine Parts …

Hast Du schon eine Rückmeldung bekommen?


----------



## LeNotorious (5. August 2021)

andi82 schrieb:


> Probiere mal folgendes:
> 
> Nimm das Hinterrad raus und öffne die beiden Abdeckungen links und rechts auf der Innenseite.
> 
> Dort war bei mir einiges an Dreck drin, der das Knarzen veraursacht hat.


Super das hat schon sehr geholfen!
Hatte anfang des Jahres wohl nicht gut genug gesäubert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleR3dCar (7. August 2021)

Hi, Spectral 9.0 von 2018, Kettenstrebe entlang Schweißnaht gerissen. Was tun? Wenn ich richtig lese, hat Canyon nix im petto um mir eine Reparatur anzubieten?


----------



## Soulslide (7. August 2021)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Hi, Spectral 9.0 von 2018, Kettenstrebe entlang Schweißnaht gerissen. Was tun? Wenn ich richtig lese, hat Canyon nix im petto um mir eine Reparatur anzubieten?


Lass dir ein gutes Angebot für den Rückkauf geben


----------



## filiale (7. August 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Lass dir ein gutes Angebot für den Rückkauf geben



Canyon macht keine guten Angebote für den Rückkauf.  Diese Angebote sind bodenlos frech.


----------



## Lacazoo (7. August 2021)

BenschiLi schrieb:


> Ich hab das genau so gemacht (ebenfalls M1900) und DT Swiss hat meine kostenlos getauscht…meine haben nach ca 7 Monaten die Biege gemacht.


Ich werde das sehr wahrscheinlich in den Winter verschieben bzw. es selbst probieren. Hab keine Lust mehrere Wochen während der Saison auf mein Bike zu verzichten.


----------



## tom234 (12. August 2021)

Hey Leute
Bei mir löst sich (aufgrund von Steinschlag oder einfach nur porös geworden?) der Kabelkanal am Unterrohr bei meinem Spectral CF7 2020 (Large) auf. Jetzt würde ich den gerne ersetzen aber bei Canyon gibts aktuell

a) keinen Telefonsupport für technische Fragen/Ersatzteile...
b) keine Antwort auf Supportanfragen per Mail (4 Anfragen im Zeitraum von 4 Monaten unbeantwortet)
c) kein durchkommen im online Chat (hat da irgendwer schon wirklich jemanden von Canyon erreicht?!)
d) keinen Kabelkanal zum Bestellen im Shop

Hat von euch jemand...
a) eine Idee wie ich zu Canyon durchdringen könnte um dieses Ding zu erstehen
b) zufällig einen Kabelkanal für das oben genannte Modell herumliegen und würde ihn mir verkaufen oder ist das bereits so ein rares gut wie eine intakte Kettenstrebe von Canyon 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Panti (12. August 2021)

tom234 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Bei mir löst sich (aufgrund von Steinschlag oder einfach nur porös geworden?) der Kabelkanal am Unterrohr bei meinem Spectral CF7 2020 (Large) auf. Jetzt würde ich den gerne ersetzen aber bei Canyon gibts aktuell
> 
> a) keinen Telefonsupport für technische Fragen/Ersatzteile...
> ...


Als Übergangslösung könntest den ja auch weglassen und durch die klassischen geschraubten Kabelhalter ersetzten. Nicht chic, aber funktional.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom234 (12. August 2021)

Panti schrieb:


> Als Übergangslösung könntest den ja auch weglassen und durch die klassischen geschraubten Kabelhalter ersetzten. Nicht chic, aber funktional.


Bei mir gehts zum Glück da eh nur mehr darum, dass es für den Verkauf einigermaßen okay aussieht. Aber vermutlich wirds als workaround entweder eh sowas wie du vorgeschlagen hast oder ein abgefahrener Hans Dampf ;-) Auf den Canyon Support zu warten macht vermutlich eher weniger Sinn. Letzten Endes schicken sie mir dann anstatt des Kabelkanals dann auch noch eine linke Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Panti (12. August 2021)

tom234 schrieb:


> Letzten Endes schicken sie mir dann anstatt des Kabelkanals dann auch noch eine linke Kettenstrebe.



hahaha - kann erfahrungsgemäß passieren 🤣


----------



## MyChaOS (13. August 2021)

tom234 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Bei mir löst sich (aufgrund von Steinschlag oder einfach nur porös geworden?) der Kabelkanal am Unterrohr bei meinem Spectral CF7 2020 (Large) auf.



Also ich hab mein 2018 auch ganz gut hergenommen und es hat auch ein paar Kampfspuren aber der Kanal ist wirklich robust und hat gar nix. Dass der soo aussieht und du die Ursache nicht kennst... Glaub ich nun weniger.
Denk das ist massiv wo dagegengeknallt. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt wenn du nun dein 1jahr altes Bike direkt verkaufen willst


----------



## tom234 (13. August 2021)

MyChaOS schrieb:


> Also ich hab mein 2018 auch ganz gut hergenommen und es hat auch ein paar Kampfspuren aber der Kanal ist wirklich robust und hat gar nix. Dass der soo aussieht und du die Ursache nicht kennst... Glaub ich nun weniger.
> Denk das ist massiv wo dagegengeknallt. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt wenn du nun dein 1jahr altes Bike direkt verkaufen willst



Ja, vlt. ist es das... Oder vlt. will ich das Canyon auch einfach loswerden, bevor ein wirklich wichtiges Teil (da war mal was mit Kettenstreben, oder?) den Geist aufgibt und ich im besten Fall vom Support 3 Monate auf eine erste Antwort warte und weitere drei 3 Monate auf die Nachricht, dass es vorerst keine Ersatzteile für !1 Jahr alte Bikes gibt (siehe oben). Aber mach weiter Sherlock, du bist da etwas ganz Großem auf der Spur


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. August 2021)

Schreib Canyon über Facebook Messenger an. 
Hat bei mir bisher immer innerhalb kürzester Zeit funktioniert. 



tom234 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Bei mir löst sich (aufgrund von Steinschlag oder einfach nur porös geworden?) der Kabelkanal am Unterrohr bei meinem Spectral CF7 2020 (Large) auf. Jetzt würde ich den gerne ersetzen aber bei Canyon gibts aktuell
> 
> a) keinen Telefonsupport für technische Fragen/Ersatzteile...
> ...


----------



## esnos05 (15. August 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann eröffne nochmal ein weiteres Ticket. Alles von vorne und nochmal neu. Bei den Schnarchsäcken gehen auch mal mails verloren.



Leider hast du sehr recht gehabt... :-/

Ich habe Ende Mai per Web-Formular einen Rahmenbruch als Garantiefall gemeldet und es kam nie irgendwas zurück. Dann habe ich letztes Wochenende eine Mail an die Geschäftsführung geschrieben und mich über den Kundenservice beschwert und zack kam am nächsten Tag eine Antwort, dass es ihnen schrecklich leid tue und mein Rahmenbruch-Ticket leider versehentlich geschlossen worden sei. Jetzt haben sie mir für nächste Woche die Zusendung eines Ersatzrahmens versprochen.

Fazit: ich habe 2 1/2 Monate darauf vertraut, dass die Tickets ordentlich bearbeitet werden, und das war ein großer Fehler. Du musst immer wieder über alle Kanäle nachhaken, sonst kann es sein, dass der Fall einfach gelöscht wird ohne Mitteilung an den Kunden oder sonst irgendwas...


----------



## Soulslide (15. August 2021)

Jed


esnos05 schrieb:


> Leider hast du sehr recht gehabt... :-/
> 
> Ich habe Ende Mai per Web-Formular einen Rahmenbruch als Garantiefall gemeldet und es kam nie irgendwas zurück. Dann habe ich letztes Wochenende eine Mail an die Geschäftsführung geschrieben und mich über den Kundenservice beschwert und zack kam am nächsten Tag eine Antwort, dass es ihnen schrecklich leid tue und mein Rahmenbruch-Ticket leider versehentlich geschlossen worden sei. Jetzt haben sie mir für nächste Woche die Zusendung eines Ersatzrahmens versprochen.
> 
> Fazit: ich habe 2 1/2 Monate darauf vertraut, dass die Tickets ordentlich bearbeitet werden, und das war ein großer Fehler. Du musst immer wieder über alle Kanäle nachhaken, sonst kann es sein, dass der Fall einfach gelöscht wird ohne Mitteilung an den Kunden oder sonst irgendwas...


Hoffentlich bekommst du den Rahmen auch nächste Woche kann sein dass es wieder nur leere Versprechungen sind wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück


----------



## Vigges99 (22. August 2021)

Hi, habe ein 2020 Spectral 6.0. Bei mir lässt sich auch ständig die Schraube im Main Pivot Rechts. Schraubensicherung mit mittelfestem Loctite hat kein Erfolg gebracht.


----------



## filiale (22. August 2021)

Vigges99 schrieb:


> Hi, habe ein 2020 Spectral 6.0. Bei mir lässt sich auch ständig die Schraube im Main Pivot Rechts. Schraubensicherung mit mittelfestem Loctite hat kein Erfolg gebracht.



Vorher den Rahmen auch entfettet ? Nicht das noch Fett im Rahmengewinde ist.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (22. August 2021)

Vigges99 schrieb:


> Hi, habe ein 2020 Spectral 6.0. Bei mir lässt sich auch ständig die Schraube im Main Pivot Rechts. Schraubensicherung mit mittelfestem Loctite hat kein Erfolg gebracht.



Schau dir auf der Seite mal an ob die Kugellager fest sitzen, oder ggf. sogar leicht schräg in der Lagerschale - kann sein, dass du einfach ein schlechtes Kugellager erwischt hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vigges99 (22. August 2021)

Habe den Hinterbau komplett zerlegt und vorallem das gewinde entfettet. Die Lager laufen gut, habe es schon das zweite Mal mit Loctite probiert aber leider lösst sich die Rechte Schraube nach ein bis 2 Touren wieder. Das Problem habe ich in diesem Forum öfters gelesen. Aber leider noch keine Lösungen gefunden.


----------



## LeNotorious (23. August 2021)

Vigges99 schrieb:


> Habe den Hinterbau komplett zerlegt und vorallem das gewinde entfettet. Die Lager laufen gut, habe es schon das zweite Mal mit Loctite probiert aber leider lösst sich die Rechte Schraube nach ein bis 2 Touren wieder. Das Problem habe ich in diesem Forum öfters gelesen. Aber leider noch keine Lösungen gefunden.


Hatte das auch, war beim fetten zu großzügig und musste das Gewinde dann später richtig ordentlich sauber machen. Seiddem hält auch das loctite wieder…


----------



## fate_md (7. September 2021)

Moin,

bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach Informationen bzgl. Steuersatz auf dieses Board gestoßen. 
Ich fahre u.a. ein Canyon Spectral AL 6.0 aus 2018, welches ich vorhin für den nächsten Einsatz im Bikepark fertig machen wollte (steht sonst viel rum, hier ist keine MTB Gegend) und dabei unerfreulicherweise Spiel im Steuersatz bemerkt habe, welches sich auch über die Schraube der Ahead Kappe oben nicht mehr ausmerzen lässt. Hatte die Gabel gezogen um mir die Lager anzuschauen, die sahen aber gar nicht so mies aus, wie ich das erwartet hatte.
Nichtsdestotrotz muss der ganze Krempel wohl mal neu. Werkzeug festhalten kann ich durchaus, hab auch schon bei diversen Motorrädern Lenkkopflager getauscht, beim Fahrrad allerdings noch nie, nur gereinigt und gefettet. 
Beim Motorrad hatte ich einfach immer beim Teilehändler nach Hersteller und Modell einen kompletten und passenden Satz bestellt, beim Fahrrad scheint das irgendwie nicht so einfach zu sein und ich weiß jetzt gefühlt weniger als vorher.

Sind die Lager als ganzes gepresst? Oben drauf bzw. unten drunter ist noch ne Art Schmutzabdeckung, ist die separat und dann kann man das eigentliche Lager entnehmen? Wollte da vorhin nicht zu intensiv dran rumhebeln. Oder gibt´s irgendwo für konkret das Spectral einen Workshop / DIY Tutorial griffig? So einen Lenkkopflagerschalen Austreibedorn hab ich, will hier nur vor dem WE nichts anfangen, wenn ich keine passenden Ersatzteile habe.  Wäre blöd dann im Bikepark ohne Bike zu stehen

Daher die beiden Fragen:
1) welcher Lagersatz passt? Gibt´s da eine Codierung nach der man das eindeutig zuordnen kann? Dass es unten 1,5" und oben 1 1/8" ist, weiß ich, aber da gibt´s doch sicher noch einige Parameter die passen müssen?

2) gibt´s ein How To für den Wechsel?

Aufgrund der vielen Berichte zu gerissenen Kettenstreben (hatte dann vorhin hier gleich ein wenig im Thread gestöbert) hab ich mir meine dann auch direkt angeguckt. Da ist allerdings eine dicke Schweissnaht als Verstärkung oben drauf. Muss ich mir dann keinen Kopf diesbezüglich machen oder sind auch schon Streben mit Schweissnaht gerissen?


EDIT sagt: 

hab mich jetzt hier noch durch drölfzig Seiten gelesen und Frau Gockel befragt, dürfte alles geklärt sein. 
Werde dann morgen mal schauen, ob ein örtlicher Fahrradhändler noch einen Steuersatz für mich liegen hat, Versand wird ja eher nix auf die Schnelle.


----------



## LittleR3dCar (12. September 2021)

LittleR3dCar schrieb:


> Hi, Spectral 9.0 von 2018, Kettenstrebe entlang Schweißnaht gerissen. Was tun? Wenn ich richtig lese, hat Canyon nix im petto um mir eine Reparatur anzubieten?


kurzes Update: kompletter Hinterbau wurde auf Garantie gewechselt! Hatte zunächst Probleme, jemanden zu erreichen abseits der bekannten Kontaktmöglichkeiten via Email. Bin dann einfach zur Werktstatt, abgegeben, eine Woche später alles erledigt. Hätten es mir auch zugesendet!

An dieser Stelle muss ich also festhalten: der Service hat super geklappt und mein Bike wieder einsatzbereit!

Danke Canyon


----------



## Type477 (14. September 2021)

Moin,

besitze ein Spectral CF8 2021 und wollte ggf. demnächst mal Standard Vorbau und Lenker tauschen. Gibts da was besonderes zu beachten abgesehen von Klemmung etc.? Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, bei irgendeinem Spectral mal etwas bzgl. Spacer, Ahead Cap oder so gelesen zu haben. Kann mich aber auch völlig irren.


----------



## andi82 (14. September 2021)

Hey Leute,

Hat hier jemand Interesse an Teilen aus dem CF 8.0 aus 2020?


*36er Fox Performance Elite  - 160mm* - mit Easy-Frame abgeklebt und nur oben an der Top-Cap bzgl. Volume Spacer ist bisle der Lack ab.
*Fox DPX 2 Dämpfer*
*Laufradsatz 1700er DT Swiss* - Felgen haben paar Kratzer, nix wildes. Habe *18er und 54er Zahnung* des Ratchet System
*Rahmen - Größe L* ist durch einen blöden Sturz *leicht am Oberrohr beschädigt. *Fahre ihn aktuell noch, steige aber auf ein Megatower um. Wurde seit dem ersten Tag mit easy-frame abgeklebt. Hinterbau ist einwandfrei. Lager laufen gut hab aber noch 4 nagelneue Enduro Max Lager für Bike.
im Rahmen sind ein *Nagelneues XT Tretlager (Pressfit)*
*Steuersatzlager sind 3 Monate alt*

Ich lasse euch gerne detailierte Bilder zukommen. Alle Komponenten laufen einwandfrei.

Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## MyChaOS (15. September 2021)

Type477 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> besitze ein Spectral CF8 2021 und wollte ggf. demnächst mal Standard Vorbau und Lenker tauschen. Gibts da was besonderes zu beachten abgesehen von Klemmung etc.? Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, bei irgendeinem Spectral mal etwas bzgl. Spacer, Ahead Cap oder so gelesen zu haben. Kann mich aber auch völlig irren.


Einzig besondere ist der lenkwinkelbegrenzer... Der ist Teil des Lenkkopflagers. Bei Vorbau spacer und Lenkertausch irrelevant. Mir wenn man das Lager tauscht ist das was wo man überlegen kann


----------



## Type477 (15. September 2021)

MyChaOS schrieb:


> Einzig besondere ist der lenkwinkelbegrenzer... Der ist Teil des Lenkkopflagers. Bei Vorbau spacer und Lenkertausch irrelevant. Mir wenn man das Lager tauscht ist das was wo man überlegen kann



Besten Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## fb69 (15. September 2021)

Dein neuer Vorbau muss auch mindestens die gleiche Bauhöhe haben wie der originale Vorbau, ansonsten musst du einen zusätzlichen oder größeren Spacer verwenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swoopoo (22. September 2021)

Hi,
habe mein Spectral 5 AL nach vergeblicher Suche nach dem Grund für ein Knarzen bei kraftvollem Antritt zu einem Fahrradmechaniker gebracht. Dieser erzählt mir ein paar Tage später, dass bei der Montage im Werk (ich habe den Teil des Rads nie angerührt) ein Fehler unterlaufen sei. Im Hauptlager sei wohl ein Helicoil zu weit reingedreht worden, sodass die entsprechende Schraube dort kaum greift (siehe Bilder). Handelt es sich dabei wirklich um einen Montagefehler? Hatte sowas schonmal einer von euch und konnte es beheben? Der Mechaniker hat den Helicoil nicht rausbekommen aus dem Lager... Die Schraube sieht zumindest wirklich so aus, als ob nur 1 1/2 Gewindegänge greifen würden...

Habe schonmal Canyon eine Mail geschrieben, aber der Kundenservice ließ (zumindest bei mir) bisher zu Wünschen übrig...

Danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## Panti (23. September 2021)

Swoopoo schrieb:


> Danke für jede Antwort!


Ich würde mich an den facebook Support von Canyon wenden, da geht‘s meist etwas schneller. 

Falls Canyon sich quer stellt, würd ich zum Metallverarbeiter um die Ecke gehen und fragen, ob die dir den Bolzen im ein paar mm länger nachfertigen können.


----------



## blablup (6. Oktober 2021)

Vigges99 schrieb:


> Hi, habe ein 2020 Spectral 6.0. Bei mir lässt sich auch ständig die Schraube im Main Pivot Rechts. Schraubensicherung mit mittelfestem Loctite hat kein Erfolg gebracht.


Kann's das hier sein?




__





						Canyon Spectral AL 5.0 main pivot bearing issue? - Pinkbike Forum
					

Canyon Spectral AL 5.0 main pivot bearing issue? in Other




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## blablup (6. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nachfragen:
Bin angehender Spectral Besitzer und lese mich gerade etwas ein. Dabei kam ziemlich oft das Thema mit loser Schraube am rechten Hauptlager / loser Main Pivot Bolt, teils mit aufgebrochener Abdeckung des Lagers.

Im PB-Forum gab's dazu Erklärung & Lösungsvorschlag: 

Ein Kollege da hat gesehen, dass der Pivot Spacer seitlich und an der Auflagefläche für das Lager Abrieb hatte. Dürfte niemals sein, da ja der Pivot Bolt den inneren Ring des Lagers an die Erhöhung des Pivot Spacers festknallen sollte. 
Anscheinend lag also der innere Ring des Lagers nicht auf dem Pivot Spacer auf, wegen irgendwelcher Toleranzen. Damit konnte sich der Pivot Spacer drehen (Knarz!). Und das Gejuckel des Hinterbaus hat den Bolzen regelrecht rausgeschraubt.

Lösung war: Dünne Unterlegscheibe basteln und zwischen Lager und Pivot Spacer fummeln. Damit lag das Lager satt auf dem Pivot Spacer auf, so dass  mit dem Pivot Bolt auch wirklich das Lager und der Spacer verspannt wurde. Danach hat's nicht mehr geknarzt, und die Schraube blieb drin. 

Hört sich für eigentlich ganz plausibel an. Hat das evtl. jemand mal probiert? 

Locktite mag ja auch hin und wieder funktionieren. Aber letztendlich geht der Druck, den der Pivot Bolt mit seinen 25Nm aufbaut, komplett an die falsche Stelle. Das kann doch nicht gut sein...





__





						Canyon Spectral AL 5.0 main pivot bearing issue? - Pinkbike Forum
					

Canyon Spectral AL 5.0 main pivot bearing issue? in Other




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## fate_md (7. Oktober 2021)

Moin zusammen,

habe die letzten Tage immer mal wieder hier quer durch den thread und einige Links darin gelesen. Um alles mitzunehmen bräuchte ich glaube ich noch 3 kalte Winter, aber viele Basics haben mir schon gut weitergeholfen.

Ich habe ein 2018er Spectral AL 6.0
Habe jetzt die Gabel auf 160mm umgerüstet und würde gerne auch den Dämpfer noch auf 150mm umrüsten. Soweit ich das gelesen habe, brauche ich dafür ja nur einen 230*65mm Dämpfer. Aktuell RS Deluxe RT mit Kennung wie im Anhang. Und genau da hörts bei mir jetzt auf. Was sagen mir die Kennungen MM, LL, LL1 etc was es da so alles gibt und inwiefern ändert es sich, wenn ich den neuen Dämpfer nicht mit exakt derselben Kennung kaufe? 
Megneg Umbau ist dann auch noch geplant, wohl aber in einem weiteren step um den Dämpfer erstmal grundlegend abstimmen zu können und nicht zu viele variablen gleichzeitig zu haben.  Damit sollte das Gefährt dann doch fahrerrkstechnisch ganz nett dastehen und auf dem Level der '20/'21er Modelle sein?

Zwecks Abstimmung: ich wiege mit Klamotten etwa 80-82kg, Fahrprofil ist Trailtouren und Bikepark, prinzipiell aber immer von allem zu wenig mangels Zeit. Deswegen auch eher Park als Tour, weil komprimierteres Erlebnis.

Kann mich jemand erleuchten zwecks Dämpferkennungen und Empfehlungen aussprechen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2021)

fate_md schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> habe die letzten Tage immer mal wieder hier quer durch den thread und einige Links darin gelesen. Um alles mitzunehmen bräuchte ich glaube ich noch 3 kalte Winter, aber viele Basics haben mir schon gut weitergeholfen.
> 
> ...


Eher Park als Tour->Spectral->falsches Bike. 
Lösung->Torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilRocks (11. Oktober 2021)

Was für ein Quatsch, lass Dich nicht abhalten, das Einsatzspektrum des Spectrals ist riesig! Kenne kaum ein Bike, das von Trail bis Park so viel abdeckt.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (11. Oktober 2021)

Stimmt. Hab mit meinem alten Spectral auch alles im Park gemacht von Downhill Lines bis Jump und bißchen Slopestyle. Das macht es locker mit und taugt fürs springen mit seiner spritzigen Geometrie sehr sehr gut.
Ein Torque dagegen würd ich keine 400hm Forststrasse fahren wollen. Vom Gelände bergauf ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## BenschiLi (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde mein Spectral 2020 CF 7 verkaufen, falls jemand Interesse hat. 😉


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Oktober 2021)

Uphill99 schrieb:


> Was für ein Quatsch, lass Dich nicht abhalten, das Einsatzspektrum des Spectrals ist riesig! Kenne kaum ein Bike, das von Trail bis Park so viel abdeckt.


Die Betonung liegt auf EHER Park als Tour und da taugt das Torque halt mehr als ein Spectral. 
Aber wenn der Rahmen dann in die Knie geht is ja eh Canyon schuld 😅



kingofthering schrieb:


> Ein Torque dagegen würd ich keine 400hm Forststrasse fahren wollen. Vom Gelände bergauf ganz zu schweigen.


Vielleicht wäre ein E-Bike was für dich🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Deleted 210077 (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich brauch ein E-Bike weil ich mit einem 17kg schweren, 180mm Federweg, Freeride Bike nicht gerne Touren fahren will? Unlogisch.
Ich brauch schon allein deswegen keinen Motor weil ich mit einem Spectral auch im Bikepark (und durchaus viel Bikepark) mehr als zufrieden bin und mir noch nie "mehr" gewünscht habe.


----------



## California81 (15. Oktober 2021)

Swoopoo schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mein Spectral 5 AL nach vergeblicher Suche nach dem Grund für ein Knarzen bei kraftvollem Antritt zu einem Fahrradmechaniker gebracht. Dieser erzählt mir ein paar Tage später, dass bei der Montage im Werk (ich habe den Teil des Rads nie angerührt) ein Fehler unterlaufen sei. Im Hauptlager sei wohl ein Helicoil zu weit reingedreht worden, sodass die entsprechende Schraube dort kaum greift (siehe Bilder). Handelt es sich dabei wirklich um einen Montagefehler? Hatte sowas schonmal einer von euch und konnte es beheben? Der Mechaniker hat den Helicoil nicht rausbekommen aus dem Lager... Die Schraube sieht zumindest wirklich so aus, als ob nur 1 1/2 Gewindegänge greifen würden...
> 
> Habe schonmal Canyon eine Mail geschrieben, aber der Kundenservice ließ (zumindest bei mir) bisher zu Wünschen übrig...
> ...


Hi, ich habe das gleiche Problem bei dem Bike meines Sohnes. Betroffen ist der Bolzen auf der linken Seite. Den Bolzen auf der rechten Seite habe ich mir dann auch mal angeschaut. Auf dem Bolzenkopf sind Schleifspuren von der Abdeckkappe zu erkennen. Der Bolzen lässt sich allerdings nicht rausschrauben, nur etwa 1/4 Umdrehung. Ich traue mich nicht dort fester zu ziehen. 
Hat sich Canyon schon bei Dir gemeldet?
Ich habe gestern eine Ticket eröffnet, spiele aber mit dem Gedanken nächste Woche hinzufahren. Macht das Sinn? Kommt man bei der Werkstatt ohne Termin dran? Wär unschön, wenn ich die 2x 170 km umsonst fahre.
Danke für Deine/Eure Antworten.


----------



## BenschiLi (15. Oktober 2021)

California81 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe das gleiche Problem bei dem Bike meines Sohnes. Betroffen ist der Bolzen auf der linken Seite. Den Bolzen auf der rechten Seite habe ich mir dann auch mal angeschaut. Auf dem Bolzenkopf sind Schleifspuren von der Abdeckkappe zu erkennen. Der Bolzen lässt sich allerdings nicht rausschrauben, nur etwa 1/4 Umdrehung. Ich traue mich nicht dort fester zu ziehen.
> Hat sich Canyon schon bei Dir gemeldet?
> Ich habe gestern eine Ticket eröffnet, spiele aber mit dem Gedanken nächste Woche hinzufahren. Macht das Sinn? Kommt man bei der Werkstatt ohne Termin dran? Wär unschön, wenn ich die 2x 170 km umsonst fahre.
> Danke für Deine/Eure Antworten.



Unbedingt die Luft am Dämpfer ablassen und alles wegbauen am besten um Verspannungen zu vermeiden. Oft hilft ein wenig an der Kettenstrebe zu ziehen / drückten…da war bei mir auch ne leichte Spannung drauf von den Toleranzen.


----------



## California81 (15. Oktober 2021)

Das hat schon geholfen. Vielen Dank!

Sieht doch gar nicht so schlimm aus wie ich befürchtet habe. Der rechte Distanzring weist einige Schleifspuren auf. Die Bolzen auch. Ich werde mal alle austauschen, sofern ich welche bekomme.


----------



## Lupinsche (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich will mir bei meinem AL 2018 diesen Winter die Lager im Rahmen anschauen und ggf. wechseln. Tools und Ersatzlager vorhanden. Gibt es von euch einen Tip für die Reihenfolge beim Auseinanderbauen des Hinterbau, natürlich sind vorher Tretlager / Bremsen / Dämpfer / Schaltung demontiert.


----------



## fate_md (26. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, inwieweit sich folgende Änderung am Dämpfer auswirken würde:

Aktuell tune LL1 380. Deluxe RT
Neuer Dämpfer hätte tune ML1. Super Deluxe

Ich wiege fahrfertig etwa 82kg. Bike ist ein 2018er AL 6.0 Kann ich die höhere Dämpfungsrate durch weniger Luftdruck und ggf weniger Tokens etwas kompensieren oder hab ich das Zusammenspiel falsch verstanden?  

Hatte via Google nur Tabellen für den Monarch gefunden für das passende Tune zum jeweiligen Hebelverhältnis, sind die auf die Deluxe adaptierbar?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (12. November 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Die Betonung liegt auf EHER Park als Tour und da taugt das Torque halt mehr als ein Spectral.
> Aber wenn der Rahmen dann in die Knie geht is ja eh Canyon schuld 😅
> 
> 
> Vielleicht wäre ein E-Bike was für dich





fate_md schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> habe die letzten Tage immer mal wieder hier quer durch den thread und einige Links darin gelesen. Um alles mitzunehmen bräuchte ich glaube ich noch 3 kalte Winter, aber viele Basics haben mir schon gut weitergeholfen.
> 
> ...


Ich fahre seit 2018 ein Spectral. Ich pedaliere alles bergauf und hatte bisher kein Problem. 
Im Bikepark war ich mit dem Bike noch nicht. Das Bike ist aus meiner Sicht ein ideales Trailbike ;-)


----------



## Soulslide (15. November 2021)

Moin zusammen,
habe gerade bei Canyon angefragt was die Klemmvorrichtung inkl. Gummiabdichtung der Sattelstütze beim Spectral 2018 -2021 kostet, da meine langsam ausleihert und hinten am Übergang zum Rahmen leicht eingerissen ist. Jetzt erhalte ich eine Antwort, dass die Gummidichtung bzw. das Insert nicht als Ersatzteil zu bestellen gibt. Kann das einer bestätigen oder hat jemand diese Teile bereits von Canyon erhalten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man einen kompletten neuen Rahmen benötigt, nur wiel die Sattelklemmung bzw. Gummiabdichtung der Sattelklemme defekt ist.

LG
Soul


----------



## Kingster (15. November 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> habe gerade bei Canyon angefragt was die Klemmvorrichtung inkl. Gummiabdichtung der Sattelstütze beim Spectral 2018 -2021 kostet, da meine langsam ausleihert und hinten am Übergang zum Rahmen leicht eingerissen ist. Jetzt erhalte ich eine Antwort, dass die Gummidichtung bzw. das Insert nicht als Ersatzteil zu bestellen gibt. Kann das einer bestätigen oder hat jemand diese Teile bereits von Canyon erhalten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man einen kompletten neuen Rahmen benötigt, nur wiel die Sattelklemmung bzw. Gummiabdichtung der Sattelklemme defekt ist.
> 
> LG
> Soul


Wurde mir damals auch so von Canyon auf Anfrage mitgeteilt, bzw. der Rahmen muss nach Koblenz. Hat sich bei mir aber damals wegen gerissenem Rahmen erledigt. 
Erinnere mich aber dass schon mal jemand das Teil einzeln bekommen hat und dann auch selbst eingeklebt hat.


----------



## Soulslide (15. November 2021)

Ok, danke. Verstehe ich das dann richtig, die Gummiabdeckung muss eingeklebt werden?


----------



## Kingster (15. November 2021)

Ja, muss wohl eingeklebt werden, anders hält das nicht. Versuche nochmal die Info zu finden und schicke es per PN.


----------



## Tbuschi (16. November 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Jetzt erhalte ich eine Antwort, dass die Gummidichtung bzw. das Insert nicht als Ersatzteil zu bestellen gibt. Kann das einer bestätigen oder hat jemand diese Teile bereits von Canyon erhalten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man einen kompletten neuen Rahmen benötigt, nur wiel die Sattelklemmung bzw. Gummiabdichtung der Sattelklemme defekt ist.



Hey Soulslide,
mein Spectral war schon zweimal bei Canyon deshalb.
Somit, 2 mal einen neuen Rahmen.
Beim letzten Termin, als ich das Rad aus der Werkstatt abholte, sagte man mir, man kann es auch einkleben.

Wie die Kowelenzer das jetzt machen kann ich nicht sagen, bei mir gab es zweimal einen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## Flysipu (26. November 2021)

Hi,

ich suche für ein Canyon Spectral CF das Gewindestück am Hinterbau, damit ich die Steckachse montieren kann. Das wäre die Nummer 26 in der Zeichnung. Laut Canyon Kundendienst ist dieses Teil nicht lieferbar. Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich das sonst noch herbekommen könnte? Hat vielleicht jemand dieses Teil herumliegen und würde sich davon trennen, dann bitte eine PN an mich.


----------



## Soulslide (26. November 2021)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Somit, 2 mal einen neuen Rahmen.
> Beim letzten Termin, als ich das Rad aus der Werkstatt abholte, sagte man mir, man kann es auch einkleben.


Willst du mir sagen, dass du mir deshalb einen neuen Rahmen beginnen hast uns das auch noch gleich zweimal.  habe da zwei jetzt für 20€ bei Canyon gekauft,  werde es bei Gelegenheit austauschen.  Eingeklebt wird es auf jeden Fall. 
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das ich deshalb ein neuen Rahmen bekommen würde.


----------



## Soulslide (26. November 2021)

Flysipu schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich das sonst noch herbekommen könnte?


 Hatte mir vor ca. 1 Jahr das Teil damals schon als Ersatz geordert. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es das woanders gibt,  da es sehr speziell ist und sehr wahrscheinlich nur zum spectral bzw. Canyon Räder passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulslide (26. November 2021)

Hier der Name und die Artikelnummer bei Canyon
DO-Chip EP0615-01
EP0615-01_NUT_M12x1_(DO-Chip)_B_004_DH

Interne Canyin ID: 160468

Versuche mal dein Glück


----------



## filiale (27. November 2021)

Flysipu schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich das sonst noch herbekommen könnte?



Nur bei Canyon weil es Rahmenspezifisch ist. Hast Du Deines kaputt gemacht ? Was ist passiert ?


----------



## Tbuschi (28. November 2021)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Willst du mir sagen, dass du mir deshalb einen neuen Rahmen beginnen hast uns das auch noch gleich zweimal.  habe da zwei jetzt für 20€ bei Canyon gekauft,  werde es bei Gelegenheit austauschen.  Eingeklebt wird es auf jeden Fall.
> Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das ich deshalb ein neuen Rahmen bekommen würde.


Hallo @Soulslide , war in Kowelenz und dort haben die bei mir 2 mal auf komplett neuen Rahmen entschieden.
Ich habe das Angebot so angenommen in der Garantie.


----------



## Soulslide (28. November 2021)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Hallo @Soulslide , war in Kowelenz und dort haben die bei mir 2 mal auf komplett neuen Rahmen entschieden.
> Ich habe das Angebot so angenommen in der Garantie.


Dass hätte ich auch gemacht.  Da mein Rahmen zwar nagelneu ist,  ich aber nicht der  Erstbesitzer bin hört bei mir glaube ich die Garantie nach zwei Jahren auf.  habe jetzt das Teil für 20 Euro von Canyon bekommen.  Meins ist ja nicht kaputt, sondern nur die Dichtung ist etwas lose. Habe es mit einem Gummitape abdichten können.  Habe gerne etwas als Ersatz da falls es mal kaputt geht.  Vor allem wenn es so gut wie gar nicht zu besorgen gibt.  Diehe Problem von Flysibu.
Das Teil hatte ich mit schon vor einem Jahr besorgt,  da ich die hintere Achse immer sehr stark anziehe, da sie sich sonst immer löst.  Habe mir gedacht, dass irgendwann mal das Gewinde hin sein wird.  Also auf Verdacht das Ersatzteile besorgt.  Du weißt ja selber, dass es fast unmöglich ist, ganz spezielle Ersatzteile von einem Anbieter zu bekommen.
Canyon hatte ja selbst Probleme gehabt dem Rahmen bzw. Strebe als Ersatz zu besorgen.  Ich weiß nicht wie es heute wieder aussieht,  aber damals war das echt ein Problem.
Also immer nach dem Motto sicher ist sicher..
Gruß Soul


----------



## MaxZero (13. Dezember 2021)

Hier stand Rotz


----------



## MaxZero (20. Dezember 2021)

Flysipu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche für ein Canyon Spectral CF das Gewindestück am Hinterbau, damit ich die Steckachse montieren kann. Das wäre die Nummer 26 in der Zeichnung. Laut Canyon Kundendienst ist dieses Teil nicht lieferbar. Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich das sonst noch herbekommen könnte?



Ich schließe mich der Suche für meinen Canyon Spectral WMN AL 27,5" 2019 Rahmen an.
Dort ist es allerdings Bauteil Nummer 24.
Hat jemand sowas rumliegen oder kann sowas gegen Kleinod anfertigen? Canyon Support ist kontaktiert, jedoch ohne Rückmeldung bisher
Wurde leider trotz mehrfachen Fragens vom Verkäufer nicht mitgeliefert beim neuen Rahmen.
Ein Weihnachtsgeschenk wird das Rad damit schonmal nicht mehr... 🤬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxZero (4. Januar 2022)

MaxZero schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich der Suche für meinen Canyon Spectral WMN AL 27,5" 2019 Rahmen an.


Hab die letzten Tage fleißig mit Canyon geschrieben. Vorbildlich wie schnell die Antworten kamen, echt top!
Bekomme jetzt Ersatz geschickt für ~15€. 

Nun hab ich aber ein neues Problem, womit der Rahmen mich in den Wahnsinn treibt 😭😭😭
Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein passendes Einbaubuchsen-Kit für einen RockShox Deluxe R für das Spectral WMn verlinken?
Durchmesser 10mm, Breite sind gesamt 15mm. Also ein Millimeter pro Seite
Ich sehe da absolut nicht durch ..


----------



## Panti (4. Januar 2022)

MaxZero schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein passendes Einbaubuchsen-Kit für einen RockShox Deluxe R für das Spectral WMn verlinken?



Schreib am besten Huber Bushings ne Mail mit Deinem Rahmen & Dämpfer, dann suchen die Dir die passenden Gleitlagerbuchsen raus. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass die Huber Buchsen deutlich leichter laufen/losbrechen, als die Originalen. 😉

Link: https://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## yukon100 (5. Januar 2022)

MaxZero schrieb:


> Hab die letzten Tage fleißig mit Canyon geschrieben. Vorbildlich wie schnell die Antworten kamen, echt top!
> Bekomme jetzt Ersatz geschickt für ~15€.
> 
> Nun hab ich aber ein neues Problem, womit der Rahmen mich in den Wahnsinn treibt 😭😭😭
> ...



ProduktAnzahlPreisBuchse 2-teilig 12,7mm
Buchse 2-teilig mit Standard-Gleitlager.

*Hersteller:*
RockShox
Gleitlagervariante 0K
*Dämpfermodell:*
Deluxe RT3 DebonAir
*Baujahr:*
2019
*Rahmenhersteller:*
Canyon Spectral CF 2019
*Innenbohrung:*
10 mm
*Einbaubreite:*
15mm
232,00 €
Bestell dir wie oben schon gesagt Huber Buchsen, dann ist Ruhe.


----------



## -Bastian (9. Januar 2022)

Hi zusammen, 

ich bin Besitzer eines 2020 Spectral CF 8.0 und würde gerne nun einen kleinen Dämpferservice durchführen bin aber gerade minimal überfordert was ich dafür brauche. 

kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben was die richtigen Sets sind und was an spezialwerkzeug man sich min. anschaffen sollte um zu einem vernünftigen Ergebnis zu kommen? 

wenn ich für die FOX 36 Performance Elite stolpere ich über die folgenden Sets bspw








						FOX Seal Kit für 36 mm FIT4 Federgabeln ab Modelljahr 2020, 49,00 €
					

FOX Seal Kit für 36 mm FIT4 Federgabeln ab Modelljahr 2020 Dieses Service Kit dient zum Instandsetzen von Fox Federgabeln mit FIT4 Dämpferkartusche und 36 M




					r2-bike.com
				




oder 









						Fox Racing Shox Dust Wiper Dichtungs-Kit für 32 / 34 / 36 / 38 / 40
					

Das Dichtungskit ist mit allen Fox-Federgabeln kompatibel. Kompatibilität:Suspension Fluid Gold Gabelöl 20 WT kompatibel Herstellerhinweis: Fox Racing Shox empfiehlt zum Einbau das passende Einpresswerkzeug für Staub- und Öldichtungen. Ausführungen:3




					www.bike-components.de
				




ist das zweite set im ersten enthalten inkl. diesem einpresswerkzeug? Oder sind das zwei komplett unterschiedliche paar Schuhe?

und was nimmt man für den FOX FLOAT DPX2 Performance Elite?

kann mir evtl. auch jemand sagen ob man bei der SP FOX TRANSFER PFE RM 1X 30,9X456 150 etwas selber machen kann? Die fährt nicht mehr komplett aus. wenn ich nach Service Videos auf YouTube suche habe ich den Eindruck, dass man von dem Ding besser die Finger lässt?
falls jemand zu den Themen geniale links, Videos, etc hat, ich bin unendlich dankbar


----------



## Laembe (13. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Was ist es denn noch Wert, mein Bike?

Ich bin gerade dabei mein Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 2018 zu verkaufen. Gemäss diversen Bikemarkts gehe ich von ca. 2.000 bis 2.500 Euro aus. Allerdings finde ich es schwierig die Angebote zu vergleichen.



Das Bike wurde 'artgerecht' bewegt und hat auch dementsprechende Gebrauchsspuren:

Leichte Kratzer am Standrohr der Federgabel
Mehrere Kratzer auf den Felgen
Rahmenschutz für das Unterrohr gebrochen und nun mit Klebeband und Kabelbindern 'geflickt'
Kleiner Riss im Hinterreifen (sollte noch Tubelessfähig sein)
Dafür ist der Rahmen aber komplett neu (Kettenstrebe...) und ich würde noch das abgebildete Zubehör dazu abgeben (drei Bremsbeläge, Motherload Strap, Schlauch, Schaltauge, Token für die Federgabel, Transportbox im Rahmen, Tubelessventile).

Ist der Bereich 2.000 bis 2.500 Euro ein fairer Preis für dieses Bike oder bin ich hier zu hoch/tief?

(Sorry, falls der Beitrag hier unpassend ist. Gerne verschiebe ich den Beitrag in einen anderen Thread).


RahmenCanyon Spectral CF (*NEU*)DämpferFox Float DPS EVOL Performance EliteGabelFox 34 PerformanceSteuersatzAcrosSchaltwerkShimano Deore XT Shadow Plus, 11SSchaltgriffeShimano Deore XT, 11SBremsenShimano Deore XTZahnkranzShimano SLX, 11SLaufräderDT Swiss XM1501 Spline OneReifenMaxxis Minion DHF 2.6 / Maxxis Rekon 2.6KurbelShimano Deore XTInnenlagerShimano PressfitVorbauRace Face AEFFECT RLenkerRace Face AEFFECTSattelstützeRockshox Reverb Stealth B1


----------



## Oli79 (19. Januar 2022)

Servus in die Runde,

hab mal ne Frage zu den sich ändernden Bike Geometrien des Spectrals über die Jahre.

Hab mich die letzten Jahre nicht mehr mit Theorie beschäftigt, da ich mit meinem 2016er Spectral CF 650 (Rahmenset + Eigenaufbau) absolut zufrieden bin. Letztes Jahr konnte ich dennoch das 2021er Spectral ausgiebig probefahren und war ehrlich gesagt geschockt, wie wenig agil sich das Bike verhält im Vergleich zu meiner alten Kiste. Geradeaus über Wurzeln und Stufen ballern war jedoch top. Das wars aber auch schon. Auch bei den aktuellen YT Bikes fand ich das Handling eher bescheiden.

Da ich irgendwann in 2022 ein neues Bike kaufen will, da ich einfach mal Lust auf was Neues habe nun die Frage, ob es noch Geometrien ähnlich der 2016er Spectrals gibt. Wohne im Allgäu, nicht weit von Vorarlberg und Tannheimer Tal, mag verblockte und eher technische Trails. Gibts da Empfehlungen in diese Richtung? Hat sich evtl. beim 2022er Spectral was geändert in Richtung agiles Handling oder sind die All Mountains und Enduros momentan alles etwas langgezogen?

Ich freue mich auf eine Info.

Danke & Grüsse

Oli


----------



## MyChaOS (20. Januar 2022)

Oli79 schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage zu den sich ändernden Bike Geometrien des Spectrals über die Jahre.
> 
> ...


Alles länger! Das 2018er Spectral war noch kurz und 27,5. Aber es gibt 2 Faktoren die man machen kann, eher zum etwas kleineren Rahmen greifen, und mullet mit 27.5 Hinterrad.

Selber bin ich vom 18er Spectral in M auf ein Kavenz mit 460 reach als mullet umgestiegen und fahr trails ein bisschen östlich von dir. Auch Gerne steil und technisch.
Die Geometrie ist deutlich länger wie bei dem Spectral und das Bike natürlich auch schwerer (14.7 kg statt 12.X). Und mehr Federweg 170/160 statt 160/140 (airschaft upgegradet)

Bergab ist das neue deutlich potenter in allen Lebenslagen, nur um enge Kurven muss man früher das Hinterrad umsetzen, was aber wenn man es geht kann kein Problem darstellen sollte. Dank kurzem heck geht das super.

Wenn's Mal auf schnelle trails geht liegen da Welten aber auch im stolperbiken ist's aus meiner Sicht deutlich besser zu handeln. Im Vergleich mit nem 29er Jeffsy von 2019(allerdings L) - das Jeffsy hat etwa 15mm weniger Radstand aber entsprechend mehr reach. das Kavenz fühlt sich deutlich agiler an und das Jeffsy wie ein Panzer. Hab ich mit Nem Kumpel back 2 back getestet. Bin gespannt weil er jetzt auch ein Kavenz hat allerdings 480 und 29er wie da der direkte Vergleich ist.

Länge rede kurzer Sinn nicht nur die Größe des Bikes macht was aus, die restliche Geo hat massiven Einfluss. Ich denke auch die Größe des Hinterrades ist echt wichtig.

Achja bergauf ist das Kavenz im technischen uphill besser wie mein altes Spectral (mehr Traktion weniger steigen des VR). Aber bei 18% Forstrampen merkst das Gewicht und auch den idler.
Trotzdem fahr ich nur noch das neue obwohl ich dachte, beim BBS bleib ich beim Spectral


----------



## Oli79 (20. Januar 2022)

Da


MyChaOS schrieb:


> Alles länger! Das 2018er Spectral war noch kurz und 27,5. Aber es gibt 2 Faktoren die man machen kann, eher zum etwas kleineren Rahmen greifen, und mullet mit 27.5 Hinterrad.
> 
> Selber bin ich vom 18er Spectral in M auf ein Kavenz mit 460 reach als mullet umgestiegen und fahr trails ein bisschen östlich von dir. Auch Gerne steil und technisch.
> Die Geometrie ist deutlich länger wie bei dem Spectral und das Bike natürlich auch schwerer (14.7 kg statt 12.X). Und mehr Federweg 170/160 statt 160/140 (airschaft upgegradet)
> ...


 Ich danke dir vielmals für das wirklich interessante Feedback. Jep, das mit dem früher versetzen hab ich gemerkt, ist aber denke ich Gewöhnungssache. Werd tatsächlich mal deinen Vorschlag Mullet und M statt L (bin eh zwischendrin) bedenken. Macht Sinn und werd irgendwann Richtung spätes Frühjahr mal ne kurze Rückinfo geben. Vielleicht schau ich mal bei Liteville rein bezüglich Mullet.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (20. Januar 2022)

Oli79 schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage zu den sich ändernden Bike Geometrien des Spectrals über die Jahre.
> 
> ...


Das Remedy ist sehr ähnlich zu den alten Spectrals. Aber dann könntest du ja gleich bei deinem jetzigen bleiben. Wenn du sagst du hast Lust auf was neues warum soll dann das neu genauso wie das alte sein?
Wenn du ein 2021er Spectral probiert hast wars wohl ein 29er. Das alleine ergibt schon ein träges Handling verglichen mit deinem 27,5er. Aber seit 2022 gibt's auch ein neues 27,5er das könnte genau die goldene Mitte zwischen alt und neu sein.


----------



## Oli79 (20. Januar 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Das Remedy ist sehr ähnlich zu den alten Spectrals. Aber dann könntest du ja gleich bei deinem jetzigen bleiben. Wenn du sagst du hast Lust auf was neues warum soll dann das neu genauso wie das alte sein?
> Wenn du ein 2021er Spectral probiert hast wars wohl ein 29er. Das alleine ergibt schon ein träges Handling verglichen mit deinem 27,5er. Aber seit 2022 gibt's auch ein neues 27,5er das könnte genau die goldene Mitte zwischen alt und neu sein.


Jep, das 2021er war ein 29er. Wollte mal was komplett Neues versuchen und es war eher ernüchternd für meinen Einsatzzweck. Was das agile Handling meines 2016 Spectrals betrifft, bin ich schon auf der Suche nach was ähnlichem. Hab hier nun nen super Tipp (Mullet) bekommen, der mehr als nur ne Überlegung wert ist. Danke für deinen Input.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (20. Januar 2022)

Oli79 schrieb:


> Jep, das 2021er war ein 29er. Wollte mal was komplett Neues versuchen und es war eher ernüchternd für meinen Einsatzzweck. Was das agile Handling meines 2016 Spectrals betrifft, bin ich schon auf der Suche nach was ähnlichem. Hab hier nun nen super Tipp (Mullet) bekommen, der mehr als nur ne Überlegung wert ist. Danke für deinen Input.



Ich bin auch direkt vom 2016er aufs 2021er 29er umgestiegen und es ist natürlich eine Umstellung. Aber seit diesem Jahr gibt es nun auch das 27,5er mit der neuen Geometrie des 29ers.


----------



## Kingster (28. Januar 2022)

Hallo Spectral Nutzer. Ich muss mal diverse Fragen loswerden, nachdem ich einen Carbon M071 Rahmen als Ersatz für den M053 Rahmen bekommen habe - da gerissen & in S-Größe Alu Rahmen aus sind (eigentlich gut aber....)
Habe den neuen Carbon Rahmen da liegen und merke dass nicht wirklich alles eins zu eins passt. Ich hoffe dass schon jemand von Euch das gleiche Problem gehabt hat und helfen kann ;-).
Deshalb folgende Fragen:
1) habe gleich bei Canyon neue Steuersatzlager bestellt und wirklich nur Lager bekommen - am aktuellen Rahmen sind die Lager aber in Alu oder Kunststoffeinfassungen drin - die habe ich nicht mitbekommen
Bestellt:   ACROS upper bearing 1.5 (52x40x6.95mm) / ACROS lower bearing 1 1/8 (44x28.6x8mm)
bekommen  52x40x6,9  &    41x30x6,4 - wie gesagt, nur das Lager keine weiteren Teile
habt Ihr mehr Teile bei Euren Bestellungen als nur das reine Lager erhalten? Habt Ihr evtl. Canyon Nummern dazu?
2) kann es sein, dass bei AL der untere Steuersatzdurchmesser größer ist, also ZS56 für AL und nur ZS52 bei Carbon? (fahre aktuell noch mit Alu, habe deswegen noch nichts ausgebaut) 
3) ich habe das mitgeschickte untere Lager (Aussendurchmesser 52mm) mal in den Rahmen reingehalten und kann das Lager mit der Hand reinschieben und wieder rausziehen, ohne Pressung?? Das kann so nicht richtig sein oder? Ausserdem keine Ahnung wie das im Rahmen fixiert sein soll. Wie ist das bei den CF Rahmen Nutzern?
4) wollte eine neue Steckachse hinten reinbauen, die originalen von Canyon sind aber aus. Hat von Euch jemand eine von z.B. DT Swiss erfolgreich verbaut? Wenn ja welche? Geht die folgende?








						DT SWISS Steckachse HR RWS Plug In MTB mit Hebel | 12x148 mm BOOST X-, 32,50 €
					

DT SWISS Steckachse HR RWS Plug In MTB mit Hebel | 12x148 mm BOOST X-12 Das patentierte RWS Laufrad-Befestigungssystem von DT Swiss ist steif, sicher und le




					r2-bike.com
				




Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## DerAnfaenger (24. März 2022)

Konnte nichts über die Suche finden, deshalb die Frage: das 2019er CF8 mit Shimano XT 11Fach auf SRAM GX 12Fach umzurüsten brauche ich welches Schaltauge? Bei Canyon finde ich für das 2019er CF kein Schaltauge für SRAM. Oder ist es das GP0155-01 und man hat vergessen, das CF8 in die Liste zu packen? Danke in voraus!


----------



## baconcookie (24. März 2022)

Du brauchst einen XD Freilaufkörper, kein schaltauge


----------



## DerAnfaenger (24. März 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen XD Freilaufkörper, kein schaltauge


Das ist schon klar…(auch Tretlager, Kurbel, Trigger usw.).

Aber es geht mir um das Schaltauge: anderes Schaltwerk = anderes Schaltauge. Vor allem wenn aktuell 11Fach Shimano auf 12Fach SRAM.

Aber danke


----------



## blablup (24. März 2022)

anderes Schaltwerk=anderes Schaltauge: Glaub ich nicht.

Hab selber ein altes Bike von Shimano 11-fach auf SRAM Eagle 12-fach umgebaut, ohne das Schaltauge anzufassen. Hab dabei die NX-Kassette verwendet, da kompatibel zu Shimano Freilauf.


----------



## Soulslide (24. März 2022)

Beim 2018 und ich denke auch beim 2019 gibt es unterschiedliche Schaltaugen für Sram und Shimano.  Schau mal in der Explosions Zeichnung nach,  dort stehen beide drin,  bei der 2018 Variante auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Soulslide (24. März 2022)

Om


DerAnfaenger schrieb:


> Oder ist es das GP0155-01 und man hat vergesse


Ja das sollte es sein. Such mal nach dieser Artikelnummer auf der Canyon Seite dort steht genau bei für welches Rad diese Schaltauge ist sollte eigentlich auch dein Spectral cf8 von 2019 dabei sein


----------



## MyChaOS (24. März 2022)

Soulslide schrieb:


> Beim 2018 und ich denke auch beim 2019 gibt es unterschiedliche Schaltaugen für Sram und Shimano.  Schau mal in der Explosions Zeichnung nach,  dort stehen beide drin,  bei der 2018 Variante auf jeden Fall.


Ja nennt sich Shimano DirectMount wenn ich's Recht im Kopf hab... Alternativ gibt's da auch ein kleines Teil was aus dem Standardschaltauge ein direct mount macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAnfaenger (24. März 2022)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldung, mein Problem ist, dass *KEIN *Schaltauge für SRAM für das *2019er* CF8 zu finden ist 

Rücksprache mit Canyon: man benötigt für das 2019er CF8 das UHD Schaltauge: https://www.bike24.de/p1341757.html (knapp 10 €)

Laut Explosionszeichnung GP0155-01 (knapp 25 €) 

Achtung Spoiler: es ist das fast selbe Schaltauge. Das von Canyon hat noch ne M5 Schraubenbefestigung -.-


blablup schrieb:


> anderes Schaltwerk=anderes Schaltauge: Glaub ich nicht.
> 
> Hab selber ein altes Bike von Shimano 11-fach auf SRAM Eagle 12-fach umgebaut, ohne das Schaltauge anzufassen. Hab dabei die NX-Kassette verwendet, da kompatibel zu Shimano Freilauf.


Das ist seltsam, weil das Schaltauge vom CF8 *2019 *ausdrücklich für Shimano Directmount deklariert ist... 
(Es ist das Schaltauge mit der Bezeichnung GP0156-01)


----------



## MyChaOS (24. März 2022)

DerAnfaenger schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Rückmeldung, mein Problem ist, dass *KEIN *Schaltauge für SRAM für das *2019er* CF8 zu finden ist
> 
> Rücksprache mit Canyon: man benötigt für das 2019er CF8 das UHD Schaltauge: https://www.bike24.de/p1341757.html (knapp 10 €)
> 
> ...


Das CF*8 *(acht) hatte ja auch Shimano XT Schaltung ab Werk.
Du brauchst natürlich ein Modell das SRAM hatte. Das 2018 CF9 sollte passen oder halt Mal schauen ob CF7 oder CF9 2019 ne SRAM hatte

Und ob das Uhr passt wäre ich mir Ned 100%ig sicher 
Ansonsten Mal auf Schaltauge.de schauen


----------



## Panti (24. März 2022)

Bezüglich Schaltauge: meine alle 1x12 Schaltungen (Sram & Shimano) benötigen das Schaltauge „GP0155-01“. 

Link: https://www.canyon.com/de-de/fahrra...rsatzteile/schaltauge-gp0155-01/10001125.html 

Die 2x11 und 1x11 (= Spectral ON) (Shimano-)Ausführungen haben das Schaltauge „GP0172-01“.


----------



## DerAnfaenger (24. März 2022)

Panti schrieb:


> Bezüglich Schaltauge: meine alle 1x12 Schaltungen (Sram & Shimano) benötigen das Schaltauge „GP0155-01“.
> 
> Link: https://www.canyon.com/de-de/fahrra...rsatzteile/schaltauge-gp0155-01/10001125.html
> 
> Die 2x11 und 1x11 (= Spectral ON) (Shimano-)Ausführungen haben das Schaltauge „GP0172-01“.


Jubb, hab das GP0155-01 vorhin schon bestellt. Danke dir!


----------



## DerAnfaenger (24. März 2022)

Noch eine andere Frage, weil ich gerade vor lauter Kurbel die Kettenlinie nicht mehr sehe und hier keine Zahl finde: Ich habe gerade die Kettenlinie gemessen und erhalte 55mm, kann das jemand bestätigen? 

Beim anderen Bike (cube stereo) mit NX Egale 12fach habe ich auch 55mm gemessen (Rahmenmitte bis Kettenmitte beim KB).


----------



## MyChaOS (24. März 2022)

DerAnfaenger schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage, weil ich gerade vor lauter Kurbel die Kettenlinie nicht mehr sehe und hier keine Zahl finde: Ich habe gerade die Kettenlinie gemessen und erhalte 55mm, kann das jemand bestätigen?
> 
> Beim anderen Bike (cube stereo) mit NX Egale 12fach habe ich auch 55mm gemessen (Rahmenmitte bis Kettenmitte beim KB).


Da alles boost ist sollte das bei 52mm liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (26. März 2022)

Liebe Forum-Leserinnen und Leser,

ist es möglich eine Info von Euch zu bekommen, welches Schaltauge ich für mein Spectral von 06/2018 benötige?
Danke.

Viele Grüße Sonja


----------



## Soulslide (26. März 2022)

Ganz unten rechts stehen die Artikelnummern, welche du bei Canyon suchen kannst. 
Für Shimano. GP0156-01
Für Sram GP0155-01
Gruß
Soul.


----------



## frechehex (27. März 2022)

@Soulslide vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## Soulslide (27. März 2022)

Nicht dafür...


----------



## dinopfugs (20. April 2022)

Wie wäre ein 2021 Spectral CF8 (neuwertiger Zustand, 500km lt. Strava) für 3600€ einzuschätzen? Bike wäre um die Ecke und sofern der Zustand passt, denke ich ein sehr guter Preis.
Der Verkäufer hat zwar selbst "nur" 4000€ gezahlt, aber die aktuelle Basis sind ja 4400 und der einzige Unterschied dürften die 2022er Fox Elemente sein? (deren realen Mehrwert ich mal hinterfrage)


----------



## Skydive93 (20. April 2022)

Wenns ums eck ist würd ich mal noch wegen garantieabwicklung nachfragen


----------



## Marc40 (21. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Wie wäre ein 2021 Spectral CF8 (neuwertiger Zustand, 500km lt. Strava) für 3600€ einzuschätzen? Bike wäre um die Ecke und sofern der Zustand passt, denke ich ein sehr guter Preis.
> Der Verkäufer hat zwar selbst "nur" 4000€ gezahlt, aber die aktuelle Basis sind ja 4400 und der einzige Unterschied dürften die 2022er Fox Elemente sein? (deren realen Mehrwert ich mal hinterfrage)


Ich würde es für die Preisdifferenz nicht kaufen. Du hast weder Gewährleistung noch Canyon Garantie (da nicht Erstkäufer).  Gebraucht hab ich meistens auch gekauft, dann war die Ersparnis es mir aber Wert (nach Abwägung).


----------



## dinopfugs (21. April 2022)

Marc40 schrieb:


> Ich würde es für die Preisdifferenz nicht kaufen. Du hast weder Gewährleistung noch Canyon Garantie (da nicht Erstkäufer).  Gebraucht hab ich meistens auch gekauft, dann war die Ersparnis es mir aber Wert (nach Abwägung).



Ja verteh ich schon, an der Stelle aber keine Bedenken. habe selbst schon ein Grizl weiterverkauft an dem dann ein Defekt war, Canyon hat dem 2. Käufer anstandslos alles ersetzt. Notfalls hat der Verkäufer schon gesagt er hilft.
Findest du die 400€ zu wenig? Was fändest du angemessen wenn ich fragen darf? Ihm wurden haufenweise 3000-3200€ angeboten, was ich persönlich auch zu wenig finde. Leider kosten auch vergleichbare Bikes mittlerweile signifikant über 4k. Daher seine 4k als Berechnungspreis zu nehmen und dann 20% etc mal pauschal abzuziehen ist halt leider nicht mehr. Blöder Markt aktuell


----------



## Marc40 (21. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Findest du die 400€ zu wenig? Was fändest du angemessen wenn ich fragen darf? Ihm wurden haufenweise 3000-3200€ angeboten, was ich persönlich auch zu wenig finde. Leider kosten auch vergleichbare Bikes mittlerweile signifikant über 4k. Daher seine 4k als Berechnungspreis zu nehmen und dann 20% etc mal pauschal abzuziehen ist halt leider nicht mehr. Blöder Markt aktuell


Das stimmt nicht, was du so verallgemeinert wieder gibst!!! Du musst unterscheiden zwischen der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gewährleistung und der freiwilligen zusätzlichen Garantie. Das macht Canyon sehr transparent auf ihrer Homepage:






						Garantie und Gewährleistung
					

Zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Gewährleistung ist dein Canyon von unserer erweiterten Herstellergarantie abgedeckt. Hier erfährst du mehr.




					www.canyon.com
				




Du hast also nur als Erstkäufer Garantieanspruch. Bist du aus der Gewährleistungsfrist raus, dann greift die Garantie bei dir als Zweitkäufer nicht.
Das ist nur von mir als Hinweis gedacht, da dies nicht jedem bekannt ist.
Ob du zuschlagen solltest, kannst du ja selber googeln.


----------



## dinopfugs (21. April 2022)

Marc40 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, was du so verallgemeinert wieder gibst!!! Du musst unterscheiden zwischen der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gewährleistung und der freiwilligen zusätzlichen Garantie. Das macht Canyon sehr transparent auf ihrer Homepage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, WENN du schon jemanden zitierst und mir "stimmt nicht" vorwirfst, dann bitte auch richtig  Ich habe *nirgends *was von Garantie / Gewährleistung gesagt. Der Unterschied ist mir absolut bewusst, bekannt und ich habe beides schon mehrfach in Anspruch genommen. Ich habe gesagt: Am weiterverkaufen Grizl gab es einen Defekt (in dem Fall eine gesprungene Felge des DT Swiss LN Laufradsatzes). Dem Zweitkäufer hat Canyon das Laufrad komplett erstattet und wurde auch von diesem bei Canyon gemeldet.
Ob Canyon dem Zweitkäufer jetzt das Laufrad auf Garantie mit Kulanz (du bist ja 2. Käufer) oder aus der ihm weiterhin zustehenden Gewährleistung ersetzt hat ist mir und für den Sachverhalt zweitrangig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc40 (21. April 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Also, WENN du schon jemanden zitierst und mir "stimmt nicht" vorwirfst, dann bitte auch richtig  Ich habe *nirgends *was von Garantie / Gewährleistung gesagt. Der Unterschied ist mir absolut bewusst, bekannt und ich habe beides schon mehrfach in Anspruch genommen. Ich habe gesagt: Am weiterverkaufen Grizl gab es einen Defekt (in dem Fall eine gesprungene Felge des DT Swiss LN Laufradsatzes). Dem Zweitkäufer hat Canyon das Laufrad komplett erstattet und wurde auch von diesem bei Canyon gemeldet.
> Ob Canyon dem Zweitkäufer jetzt das Laufrad auf Garantie mit Kulanz (du bist ja 2. Käufer) oder aus der ihm weiterhin zustehenden Gewährleistung ersetzt hat ist mir und für den Sachverhalt zweitrangig.


Jo, dann mach doch selber präzise Angaben. wie alt war das Bike nach Erstkauf und hat in diesem Fall die Gewährleistung gegriffen? Dann kannste ja den Kauf ruhig wagen, wenn du in diesem Zeitraum noch bist (Achtung Beweislastumkehr). Der Rest ist nicht bekannt und daher auch nur spekulativ, ob Canyon einem Zweitkäufer Garantie gewährt. ...wie vorher gesagt obliegt es deine Abwägung.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (21. April 2022)

Als ehegemaliger CF8 Besitzer tu ich mal meinen Senf dazu. Das 2022er und 21er sind zwar im Grunde gleich ABER das 2021er hatte eine XT 8130 Kurbel mit sagenhaft doofer 56,5mm Kettenlinie. Das läuft zwar aber es ist ein Murks und tötet dir das 51er hinten schneller. Das 2022er hat immerhin schon eine 8120 mit 55mm. Nicht perfekt aber besser. 52mm geht nicht an dem Rahmen. Kleiner als 30er KB geht auch nicht.
Ob der Preis passt wird niemand für dich entscheiden können. Ich würds mir wahrscheinlich nicht gebraucht kaufen.
Ich denke auch du würdest deutlich mehr anworten bekommen wenn du im richtigen Thread fragen würdest.


----------



## Tbuschi (4. Juli 2022)

Jemand Interesse:








						Canyon Spectral AL 6.0, 27,5er, 2018, gebraucht
					

Gebrauchtes Canyon Spectral 2018, AL 6.0, 27,5 Boost  Hier könnt Ihr ein sehr gut erhaltenes...,Canyon Spectral AL 6.0, 27,5er, 2018, gebraucht in Rheinland-Pfalz - Nassau




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Tbuschi (5. Juli 2022)

Allen in diesem Beitrag wünsche ich eine gute Zeit und bleibt gesund.

Danke für viele Antworten und Diskussionen, das Schluchtenmoped aus Kowelenz hat mir sehr viel Spaß bereitet und ich hatte einen tollen Kundenservice.

Vielleicht sieht man sich in ein paar Jahren wieder, zur Zeit muss ich mich um die spanische Lady kümmern.

Wünsche allen tolle Ausfahrten mit dem Spectral.

Bis dann


----------



## frechehex (5. Juli 2022)

Liebe Forum-Leserinnen und Leser, 
ich möchte mein Spectral CF codieren lassen. 
Kennt sich jemand von Euch aus an welcher Stelle es möglich ist? 
Ins Carbon geht es nicht... 

Viele Grüße Sonja


----------



## imarv (20. Juli 2022)

frechehex schrieb:


> Liebe Forum-Leserinnen und Leser,
> ich möchte mein Spectral CF codieren lassen.
> Kennt sich jemand von Euch aus an welcher Stelle es möglich ist?
> Ins Carbon geht es nicht...
> ...


Die Codierung erfolgt per Aufkleber + Folie. Somit ist das auch ohne Probleme am Carbonrahmen möglich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MyChaOS (20. Juli 2022)

imarv schrieb:


> Die Codierung erfolgt per Aufkleber + Folie. Somit ist das auch ohne Probleme am Carbonrahmen möglich.
> 
> Viele Grüße


Was genau bringt das dann, weil der ist ja schnell wieder runter 🤔


----------



## imarv (20. Juli 2022)

MyChaOS schrieb:


> Was genau bringt das dann, weil der ist ja schnell wieder runter 🤔


So schnell bekommst du das nicht runter.

Außerdem ist dein Code mit der Seriennummer deines Bikes verknüpft. Die bekommt man so gut wie gar nicht raus/ab.


----------



## puravida22 (27. Juli 2022)

@ulli! 
Die reine Plastikappe ist die EP0605-02. Die ist bei mir defekt (Problem mit der Gelenkachraube). Jetzt hat mir Canyon als Ersatz die EP0604-01 geschickt. Es spricht ja eigentlich nichts dagegen diese zu verbauen und die Anschraubpunkte mit Schrauben zu verschließen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (4. August 2022)

@MyChaOS 
es schreckt potentielle Diebe ab. Der Code wird mit Nadeln in den Rahmen genadelt. In dem Code sind der Wohnort wie auch persönliche Daten drin. D.h. wenn ein codiertes Fahrrad geklaut wird, kann die Polizei das Bike direkt zuordnen.


----------



## frechehex (4. August 2022)

@imarv 
Deine Antwort ist so nicht richtig. Der Code wird in den Rahmen mit Nadeln eingebracht. Der Aufkleber welcher drüber gemacht wird, dient zur besseren Sichtbarkeit.
Der ADFC selbst codiert NICHT in Carbonteile rein. Macht auch keinen Sinn, das weiß ich als Laie auch.


----------



## imarv (4. August 2022)

frechehex schrieb:


> @imarv
> Deine Antwort ist so nicht richtig. Der Code wird in den Rahmen mit Nadeln eingebracht. Der Aufkleber welcher drüber gemacht wird, dient zur besseren Sichtbarkeit.
> Der ADFC selbst codiert NICHT in Carbonteile rein. Macht auch keinen Sinn, das weiß ich als Laie auch.


Sorry kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mein Carbohnrahmen wurde in keinster Weise beschädigt. 
Codiert durch den ADFC.
Fahrrad Codierung
Bitte nach Klebecodierung suchen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## ulli! (5. August 2022)

puravida22 schrieb:


> @ulli!
> Die reine Plastikappe ist die EP0605-02. Die ist bei mir defekt (Problem mit der Gelenkachraube). Jetzt hat mir Canyon als Ersatz die EP0604-01 geschickt. Es spricht ja eigentlich nichts dagegen diese zu verbauen und die Anschraubpunkte mit Schrauben zu verschließen, oder?


Ja ich denke. Ich habe bisher nur Versionen mit Anschraubpunkten erhalten und habe mich dann auch nicht mehr weiter drumgekümmert. (Ich habe keine Abdeckung an den Lagern um die evtl sich herausdrehenden Schrauben früher zu bemerken)


----------



## bobo2606 (13. August 2022)

Servus beinand,

jetzt hat auch mich (nach 4 Jahren) das Kettenstrebenproblem eingeholt. Canyon hat keine Austausch - Streben mehr... 😢
Ich würde diese jetzt gerne ausbauen und schweißen lassen. 
Ich habe hierfür über einen Bekannten einen Spezialisten, der normalerweise Rahmen für Rennmotoräder baut und auch schon mal vom Prototypenbau bei Cube kontaktiert wird. 

Was muss ich beim Ausbau beachten, um nicht in einer irreversiblen Sackgasse zu stranden?
Oder mir unnötig De-/Montageaufwand einzuhandeln?

Vielen Dank schon mal für euere Hilfe!!!


----------



## BigBadaBoom (14. August 2022)

Der Ausbau ist echt total einfach.
Hinterrad raus, halter für die Brems-/Schaltkabel entfernen, der Haupt-Bolzen am Tretlager sowie die zwei hinten raus und die kleinen Schräubchen etwas lösen (du siehst schon welche ich meine, die müssen nicht komplett raus genommen werden sondern nur wenige Umdrehungen gelockert) und schon hast du das Teil in der Hand.
Hinten am Lager fallen bei der Demontage ganz gerne die insgesamt 4 Dichtgummis raus - oder ein Teil davon bleibt kleben und fallen dann erst irgendwann später ab... Sind auf jeden Fall nicht schwer zu verlieren wenn man nicht aufpasst.😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (14. August 2022)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Der Ausbau ist echt total einfach.
> Hinterrad raus, halter für die Brems-/Schaltkabel entfernen, der Haupt-Bolzen am Tretlager sowie die zwei hinten raus und die kleinen Schräubchen etwas lösen (du siehst schon welche ich meine, die müssen nicht komplett raus genommen werden sondern nur wenige Umdrehungen gelockert) und schon hast du das Teil in der Hand.
> Hinten am Lager fallen bei der Demontage ganz gerne die insgesamt 4 Dichtgummis raus - oder ein Teil davon bleibt kleben und fallen dann erst irgendwann später ab... Sind auf jeden Fall nicht schwer zu verlieren wenn man nicht aufpasst.😉



Danke!!!

War auch mein erster Eindruck, aber ich hab mich bei sowas schon öfter getäuscht....


----------



## Kataschlotzky (30. August 2022)

Hallo, ich weiß noch nicht genau, wie das hier in so einem Forum läuft und ob meine Frage hier an der richtigen Stelle kommt. Daher stell ich sie hier:

Bei meinem Spectral AL von 2018 in XL ist die Kettenstrebe gerissen. Nun habe ich ein Angebot für eine Kettenstrebe AL von 2019 aus einem L Rahmen bekommen.
-> Ist die Angebotene Kettenstrebe mit meinem Rahmen kompatibel?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. August 2022)

Kataschlotzky schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weiß noch nicht genau, wie das hier in so einem Forum läuft und ob meine Frage hier an der richtigen Stelle kommt. Daher stell ich sie hier:
> 
> Bei meinem Spectral AL von 2018 in XL ist die Kettenstrebe gerissen. Nun habe ich ein Angebot für eine Kettenstrebe AL von 2019 aus einem L Rahmen bekommen.
> -> Ist die Angebotene Kettenstrebe mit meinem Rahmen kompatibel?
> ...


Der Hinterbau is immer gleich.


----------



## bobo2606 (30. August 2022)

Kataschlotzky schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weiß noch nicht genau, wie das hier in so einem Forum läuft und ob meine Frage hier an der richtigen Stelle kommt. Daher stell ich sie hier:
> 
> Bei meinem Spectral AL von 2018 in XL ist die Kettenstrebe gerissen. Nun habe ich ein Angebot für eine Kettenstrebe AL von 2019 aus einem L Rahmen bekommen.
> -> Ist die Angebotene Kettenstrebe mit meinem Rahmen kompatibel?
> ...


Servus,

darf ich fragen, woher du das Angebot bekommen hast?
Nicht von Canyon, oder…?


----------



## __Flo__ (31. August 2022)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Canyon hat keine Austausch - Streben mehr...


Du hast doch 5 Jahre Garantie oder nicht? Wie kann es sein, dass Canyon keine Streben mehr hat? Genau sowas sollte die Garantie ja abdecken oder nicht?


----------



## bobo2606 (31. August 2022)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Du hast doch 5 Jahre Garantie oder nicht? Wie kann es sein, dass Canyon keine Streben mehr hat? Genau sowas sollte die Garantie ja abdecken oder nicht?


Würde ich generell auch so sehen….
Allerdings hat Canyon auch aus diesem Grund ein Rückkauf-Angebot abgegeben.
Aber für den Preis bekomme ich nicht ansatzweise ein vergleichbares Ersatzbike.


----------



## __Flo__ (31. August 2022)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Würde ich generell auch so sehen….
> Allerdings hat Canyon auch aus diesem Grund ein Rückkauf-Angebot abgegeben.
> Aber für den Preis bekomme ich nicht ansatzweise ein vergleichbares Ersatzbike.


Junge wie dreist ist das bitte...?
Ich hab ein 2020er in dem schönen Rot. Wenn bei mir die Strebe brechen sollte, und die die nicht mehr haben würde ich auf einen Ersatzrahmen der neuen Generation bestehen. Welches Spectral hast du denn genau und was wollen die dir zahlen und was war der NP? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Maui_Jim (31. August 2022)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Du hast doch 5 Jahre Garantie oder nicht?


Es sind sogar 6 Jahre Garantie...
Umso blöder!


----------



## __Flo__ (31. August 2022)

Maui_Jim schrieb:


> Es sind sogar 6 Jahre Garantie...
> Umso blöder!


Ich meine bei mir waren es Feburar 2020 nur 5.
Aber ja eine Frechheit 🙁


----------



## Kataschlotzky (31. August 2022)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> darf ich fragen, woher du das Angebot bekommen hast?
> Nicht von Canyon, oder…?


Hab ein Gesuch bei ebay Kleinanzeigen geschaltet und nach 2 Monaten hat sich jetzt jemand gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (31. August 2022)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Ich meine bei mir waren es Feburar 2020 nur 5.


Es sind bestimmt 6 Jahre, es sei denn im Jahr 2020 war es anders als die Jahre davor oder danach! So oder so, es ist saublöd, aber auch seit Jahren bekannt wenn man hier mal querliest und auch ein Grund warum ich mir kein neues Spectral mehr nach meinem 2015er gekauft habe...


----------



## __Flo__ (31. August 2022)

Maui_Jim schrieb:


> Es sind bestimmt 6 Jahre, es sei denn im Jahr 2020 war es anders als die Jahre davor oder danach! So oder so, es ist saublöd, aber auch seit Jahren bekannt wenn man hier mal querliest und auch ein Grund warum ich mir kein neues Spectral mehr nach meinem 2015er gekauft habe...


Ja sehr schade. Ich hoffe es kommt bei mir nicht dazu..


----------



## yukon100 (31. August 2022)

Mann muss einfach freundlich und beharrlich bleiben, dann gibt es auch einen neuen Rahmen. Ist doch dann bestimmt nicht wirklich schlimm, wenn es dann das aktuelle Modell in einer anderen Farbe ist. Nur nicht direkt bei Canyon aufgeben und freundlich und bestimmend weiter auf Ersatz pochen und den Rückkauf als schlechtes Geschäft erklären. In meiner Familie haben wir in 15 Jahren mittlerweile 3 Rahmenbrüche und es wurde immer relativ problemlos getauscht, auch nach 5 Jahren. Ob man nach 3 Rahmenbrüchen mal den Hersteller wechseln sollte, ist ein anderes Thema, wenn man aber mal bei den anderen Herstellern in den Foren vorbei schaut, sieht das leider oft nicht wirklich besser aus. Canyon hat halt bei uns auch schon den größten Verbreitungsgrad im mittleren Preissegment und man hört dann leider auch öfters von den Problemen.


----------



## ulli! (31. August 2022)

Gleiches habe ich auch erfahren und ist teilweise bereits in verschiedensten Themen diskutiert worden öfters mal nachfragen je nach Sachbearbeiter kommen unterschiedliche aussagen. Derzeit liest man aber häufiger dass es keine Ersatzrahmen mehr gibt. Ist ein Glücksspiel...


----------



## LangweiligerTyp (31. August 2022)

Es mag schon sein, dass die Kunden auch mit dem ein oder anderen Garantie- oder Gewährleistungsanspruch durchkommen. Canyon kann aber auch sehr beharrlich dabei sein, ebensolche Ansprüche abzulehnen. Es ist dann wohl eher eine Frage des Glücks und wie offensichtlich die Verantwortung bei Canyon liegt. 

Man wird auch aktuell keinen Mitarbeiter mehr finden, der der Policy nachgibt, dass grundsätzlich keine Rahmenersatzteile herausgegeben werden. Hier kann man auch ganz schön auflaufen, auch innerhalb der Garantie/Gewährleistung.


----------



## __Flo__ (31. August 2022)

yukon100 schrieb:


> Mann muss einfach freundlich und beharrlich bleiben, dann gibt es auch einen neuen Rahmen. Ist doch dann bestimmt nicht wirklich schlimm, wenn es dann das aktuelle Modell in einer anderen Farbe ist. Nur nicht direkt bei Canyon aufgeben und freundlich und bestimmend weiter auf Ersatz pochen und den Rückkauf als schlechtes Geschäft erklären. In meiner Familie haben wir in 15 Jahren mittlerweile 3 Rahmenbrüche und es wurde immer relativ problemlos getauscht, auch nach 5 Jahren. Ob man nach 3 Rahmenbrüchen mal den Hersteller wechseln sollte, ist ein anderes Thema, wenn man aber mal bei den anderen Herstellern in den Foren vorbei schaut, sieht das leider oft nicht wirklich besser aus. Canyon hat halt bei uns auch schon den größten Verbreitungsgrad im mittleren Preissegment und man hört dann leider auch öfters von den Problemen.


Da das Problem bei den neuen Spectrals nicht Auftritt (soweit ich gehört habe) wäre ein Rahmen der neuen Generation sicher kein schlechter Deal 
Ich glaube auch, dass Canyon sowas macht. Wollen ja schließlich keine Kunden verlieren.


----------



## yukon100 (31. August 2022)

LangweiligerTyp schrieb:


> Es mag schon sein, dass die Kunden auch mit dem ein oder anderen Garantie- oder Gewährleistungsanspruch durchkommen. Canyon kann aber auch sehr beharrlich dabei sein, ebensolche Ansprüche abzulehnen. Es ist dann wohl eher eine Frage des Glücks und wie offensichtlich die Verantwortung bei Canyon liegt.
> 
> Man wird auch aktuell keinen Mitarbeiter mehr finden, der der Policy nachgibt, dass grundsätzlich keine Rahmenersatzteile herausgegeben werden. Hier kann man auch ganz schön auflaufen, auch innerhalb der Garantie/Gewährleistung.


Wir sprechen aber hier dann über 2 verschiedene Dinge. Man hört öfters, das Kunden grundsätzlich mit ihren Garantiansprüchen nicht durchkommen, in der Regel und gerade im Fall Kettenstrebe, wird dies aber problemlos anerkannt.
Wenn der Garantiefall anerkannt wurde, findet sich eigentlich immer eine Lösung. Wie gesag, immer schön freundlich und nicht aufgeben, nach der 3ten oder 4ten Runde gibt es eine Lösung mit der man zufrieden ist. Das ist meine Erfahrung, die auch mein Bekanntenkreis  mit Spectral’s gemacht hat. Ich habe z.B. beim Kettenstrebenriss des Spectral AL nach 5 Jahren einen Spectral CFR Rahmen bekommen. War kein so schlechter Deal…


----------



## bobo2606 (31. August 2022)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> Junge wie dreist ist das bitte...?
> Ich hab ein 2020er in dem schönen Rot. Wenn bei mir die Strebe brechen sollte, und die die nicht mehr haben würde ich auf einen Ersatzrahmen der neuen Generation bestehen. Welches Spectral hast du denn genau und was wollen die dir zahlen und was war der NP? Würde mich interessieren.


Es handelt sich um ein Spectral AL 7.0 von 2018. NP war 2733,- € und Canyon würde das komplette Bike für 750,- € zurückkaufen. Für den Preis einen adäquaten Ersatz zu bekommen......, schwierig bis unmöglich.


----------



## bobo2606 (31. August 2022)

__Flo__ schrieb:


> .....
> Ich glaube auch, dass Canyon sowas macht. Wollen ja schließlich keine Kunden verlieren.


Ganz ehrlich.... ? 
Ich glaube kein Versender geht davon aus sich eine Stammkundschaft durch Service und Kulanz aufbauen zu können. Hier geht es um Umsatz, Kosten und Rendite. Ein Angebot, welches über das absolute, rechtliche Minimum hinaus geht, werden die nicht machen.
Die Frage wird wohl sein, wo liegt dieses rechtliche Minimum auf welches sie eingehen müssen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Flo__ (31. August 2022)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.... ?
> Ich glaube kein Versender geht davon aus sich eine Stammkundschaft durch Service und Kulanz aufbauen zu können. Hier geht es um Umsatz, Kosten und Rendite. Ein Angebot, welches über das absolute, rechtliche Minimum hinaus geht, werden die nicht machen.
> Die Frage wird wohl sein, wo liegt dieses rechtliche Minimum auf welches sie eingehen müssen.......


Möglich 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pablo P. (Sonntag um 13:19)

Servus!
Ich benötige einen neuen Dämpfer für mein 2018er Spectral. (Mein DVO Topaz ist zum 2. Mal explodiert, und ich hab keine Lust mehr aufdas Ding…) 

Also wieder mal die Frage nach dem Tune. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, war der Standard Deluxe Tune LL? Ist jemand von Euch am Spectral mal einen Super Deluxe Ultimate mit ML Tune gefahren? Den könnte ich für einen guten Preis bekommen. Wiege mit Klamotte etc. ca. 90 kg.


----------

